# Post Your Recent Beauty Purchases! (2nd thread)



## babevivtan

*A continuation from the **earlier thread** since we have reached 5,000 posts.*


----------



## rubyjuls

Rescue Beauty Lounge:
Scrangie
Mismas
Orbis Non Sufficit

My first RBL polishes, exciting!


----------



## sunnibunni

Chanel Beaute Initiale Serum. i realized after a month or so without it that my skin and makeup looked way better with it than without. expensive but apparently worth it.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

My new polishes came in the mail today! YAY




I finally got around to getting a bottle of Seche Vite after hearing so many good things about it... and found a local online retailer that has OPI Lincoln Park After Dark Suede ... who happened to have the discontinued Espresso Your Style as well.. I'm stoked! 

Can't wait to try these!!!


----------



## Designer_Love

Bath & Body Works White Citrus Cooling spray


----------



## courty

Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner in Granite. i'm a little disappointed because it looks so similar to the Black Ink color on me. still pretty though.


----------



## alexandra28

Chanel pink eyeshadow


----------



## MissTiss

Holy Cow! Volume II!!

Ok, I don't have any new purchases.  I'm just excited that the old thread got so long.  Beauty Bar Rocks!


----------



## MJDaisy

NARS Orgasm blush! soo excited about this purchase! also a big splurge for me.

loreal telescopic explosion mascara. makes my eyelashes SO long.


----------



## LVMademoiselle

Chantecaille eye makeup remover and Real Skin sheer foundation.  What a beautiful, high quality makeup line.


----------



## karester

Went a bit wild today. I should be good for awhile.

MAC e/s - Phloof!, Banshee, Star Violet, Naked Lunch, Beauty Marked, Et Tu, Bouquet?, Bold & Brazen, Engaging
MAC - Mineralize Skinfinish in Refined
Benefit - Tattle tale cream shadow, Sugarbomb, Georgia, Talent brush
Fresh - Satin Luster
Pacifica - Tuscan Blood Orange solid perfume
Bourjois e/s - Rose Peau


Then I bought some makeup remover wipes and Anti-frizz spray at the grocery store.


----------



## NorthStar

I completely fell off of my rocker over the last week or so...:girlwhack:

Lush:
Fresh Farmacy cleanser
Baby Face cleanser
Ocean Salt cleanser
Eau Roma toner
Tea Tree toner tab
Vitamin E toner tab
Soak & Float solid shampoo
Cosmetic Warrior mask

Sephora:
Urban Decay Lip Primer
Clinique lip liner in Plummy
BE Illuminating Mineral Veil
Sephora Flat Blush Brush #42

MAC:
Showstopper, Banshee, Blanc type, Omega e/s
Rich Life pigment
5N, Myself, Pretty Please, Intricate, Chintz l/s
Glamour For All, Icescape l/g
Well Dressed blush
#224 Brush

<----This girl is on some SERIOUS shopping restrictions right now LOL!:shame:


----------



## omgblonde

OPI:
Done Out in Deco
Go On Green!
No Room for the Blues
ElePhantastic Pink
Expert Touch Nail Polish Remover 
36 Bottles Empty Display Counter Display 

MAC:
Dollymic blush
Passionate eyeshadow
Digit eyshadow
Naked Lunch eyeshadow
Patina eyeshadow 

Ardell Heated Eyelash Curler


----------



## beauty k addict

from the lush christmas after sale..

x2 christmas candy box and soaps etc. i love anything candy scented stuff!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CCO mini haul ( brush is not from there)

MAC Purple Rite Lipstick
Mac Girl Friendly Paint Pot





Bobbi Brown "Bath" soap
Origins Get Down Clay Cleanser
Conair Ceramic Brush


----------



## xpurseloverx

i went on a nail polish binge and have brought almost 40 more new polishes
got some from wet n wild sally hansen revlon, borghese maybelliene
then i ordered from head2toe, 8t8ybeauty and transdesign i wanted to test them all out and i love all websites
i order twice from transdesign
CG-Cowardly Lyn'
CG-The Ten Man 
CG-C-C-Courage   
CG-Dorothy Who?  
CG-Frostbite
CG-Thataway    
OPI-Sea Ya Later, Sailor!   
CG-Strawberry Fields                              
CG-Golden Enchantment
OPI-Crepes Suzi-ette 
OPI Nail Polish-Malaysian Mist
CG Polish-Gussied Up Green
OPI Nail Polish-Baguette Me Not
OPI Nail Polish-Yes...I Can-Can!         
OPI- Sand in my Suit
OPI- Suzi and the lifegaurd
OPI- Effiel for this color
OPI- We will always have paris
OPI- Tickle my francy
OPI- Parle vos OPI
OPI- Im foundue of you
CG- Ruby Pumps
CG- Stylish Envy (just for the name)
CG-fairy dust
n  buncha more i cant remeber lol i was REALLY bad:devil:


----------



## pond23

Rodin Olio Lusso Face Oil


----------



## kasmom

I just received a surprise from DH.... UPS delivered a sephora box that contained a T3 Featherweight blow dryer.


----------



## dazzlepuff

Latest is Decleor Cleanser and toner, massive bottles that I got really cheap.. Other recent purchases are Helena Rubinstein mascara, Jane Iredale foundation, Mac Fix+ to set my make-up, and I could go on and on and on...


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC order (gift from DH) arrived today!
My first ever MAC palette- room for 15 shadows
217 brush
Naked Lunch and All the Glitters shadows!!


----------



## hautecouture15

I went to Lush today and spent £20 and got a free goody bag of the same value. I also went to TKMAXX and got a christmas gift set for £8 instead of £32 and a grace body firming cream for £3 

My MAC order I posted in the previous thread also arrived the other day


----------



## Katie68506

bought some Urban Decay today during the Hautelook sale

Lipgloss
Eyeliner
Eyeshadow &
Kabuki brush


----------



## yarbs83

Lush Satsumo bath bomb (2)
Lush Lil' Pud bath bomb (2)
Lush Snowcake Soap (4)
Lush Vanilla in the Mist Soap (2 giant chunks)
Lush Porridge Soap (1 giant chunk)

MAC lipstick in Creme D'Nude
MAC lipglass in C thru

OPI Mad as a Hatter


----------



## TygerKitty

My order from diamond cosmetics finally arrived (ordered on Dec 20th - bleh!  silly holidays  )










Cheapy lil eyeshadow duo in gray and pink, great for throwing in my desk at work for emergencies!





L-R:  lavender rx, platinum, iced pink parfait, free n easy, pink ribbons for m'lady, twilight violet, monarch masquerade, midnight passion, matte black, mudd, decadence, joust for kicks, matte smoke, seafoam spray





Left 7 up close





The right seven up close... the most left one in this picture "midnight passion" is purple IRL not blue


----------



## gina1023

From Nars:
Essential Eyeshadow Palette
Doucers de Paris e/s Palette
Belly Dance e/s duo

From B&BW:
Twilight Woods EDT
TW, shower gels, shower mouse and lotion

From Butter London:
Saucy Jack
Branwen's Feather
Chimney Sweep
Big Smoke


----------



## kathyrose

From Sally Beauty Online:

Several CG Base Coats
Several CG Top Coats
Huge Beauty Secrets Base Coat
Huge Beauty Secrets Top Coat
Huge Beauty Secrets Polish Remover
Some Polish Thinner
10+ CG Polishes

I am drowning in CG polishes but I don't regret buying them in 3 separate hauls. Some colors are defintely different than what I imagined in and out of the bottle. Some I don't even try to swatch....the color itself on the bottle already tells me it's a no-go. I ended up with close to 50 that I'm keeping and almost 40 to gift/sell to BF's mom and SIL. Oh, and minus a few I specially ordered to gift.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Polish Pink Ballet
Dior Addict Lip Glow





LUSH:
Comforter Bubble Bar
Each Peach Massage Bar


----------



## nillacobain

My latest purchase is a perfumed body lotion by Burberry. I love its smell!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> MAC order (gift from DH) arrived today!
> My first ever MAC palette- room for 15 shadows
> 217 brush
> Naked Lunch and All the Glitters shadows!!



What a sweet gift!!!  

Your DH is so cool!!  (But you _deserve it_).


----------



## devoted7

ahhh Deb! love your little Lush haul!


----------



## Loquita

I bought 3 sticks of Weleda lip balm today!  It's my absolute fave...I stash one in my purse, another in the bedroom, another in the bathroom.  

And I also got a beauty.com package.  Some stuff for my RAOK buddy, plus the following for me:

EOS lip balm in Sweet Mint, Summer Fruit, and Honeysuckle Honeydew
EOS Shaving cream in Island blue
UD 24/7 eyeliner in Deviant (electric blue)

And another package arrived today from MAC - it had an empty palette for 15 e/s (for me)...plus some stuff for my RAOK buddy!!

Muahahahaha...I really hope that she likes her gifts.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks! Your sweet.  DH is too.
LOL.



Loquita said:


> What a sweet gift!!!
> 
> Your DH is so cool!! (But you _deserve it_).


----------



## Loquita

You're welcome, *VJ*!  And you are going to have a lot of fun filling that palette once your ban is up!!  (It will be soooo worth it).  

And I ran out of the white highlighter that I have always used for my eyes/brow bones, so I went to get another one - which led me down the slippery Sephora slope...I have been wanting to try some Illamasqua stuff for a while, so I decided why not? Here's what I ordered (will post a pic once it arrives):

- Illamasqua Illuminator in Odyssey (white pearl)
- Illamasqua Powder Blush in Hussy (bright petal pink)
- Illamasqua Powder Eye Shadow in Feline (matte light grey)
- Illamasqua Powder Eye Shadows in Forgiveness (matte plum brown)

Plus a _load_ of samples...they have extra sample kits for Beauty Insiders now, FYI.


----------



## VanessaJean

I can't wait to fill it up! Just 6 weeks to go. 

Which highlighter to you usually use *loquita*?


----------



## Phédre

I'm having a nailpolish episode. Always loved to paint my nails, but I've only bought supermarket stuff: nivea. Some were good, some were bad. But now I went for the real deal

- opi - You don't know Jacques
- opi - Suzi skis in the Pyrenees
- opi - base coat
- op - top coat
- Butter London -Artful Dodger (teal)


----------



## sugarjaws

Urban Decay's Alice in Wonderland Palette.  Just ordered it today and can't wait to get it!!


----------



## Phédre

Sugarjaws, I just saw that on their website! Just the box alone looks fab!


----------



## MissTiss

Just ordered two Barielle Nailpolishes in June Bug. 

I had to have it.  That was my grandmother's nickname.  She passed away recently. 

On another note: All the proceeds go to Ovarian Cancer Research.  That's a good thing.


----------



## xpurseloverx

i was bad again
-dior black sequins nail polish
-dior lace face pink shimmer the new lace shimmer pouder
-dior night butterfly palette
-dior pearl glow 
-dior coquette
fekkai- shine spray


----------



## karester

CCO Haul:

- Bobbi Brown Smooth Skin Foundation in Porcelain
- Bobbi Brown Shimmer Wash e/s in Rose Gold
- MAC Perfect Topping MSF
- MAC Kohl Power eye pencil in Feline
- MAC Paint pot in Girl Friendly
- MAC e/s French Cuff
- MAC e/s Sweet Lust
- MAC e/s Claire de Lune
- MAC e/s Cranberry

Then I got a bunch of stuff from Bath and Body Works; lotion, body wash, some C.O. Bigelow things.


----------



## sabishka

88 matte pallette
88 neutral pallette
28 warm pallette


----------



## mdlcal28

Just ordered:

Dior Retractable Lip brush for my Rose Salve- my nails always get in the way of getting it out of the little pot

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer

Bobbi Brown Large cosmetic bag

All this so I could get my little saks freebie!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> I can't wait to fill it up! Just 6 weeks to go.
> 
> Which highlighter to you usually use *loquita*?



Cargo's eyelighter! (In white - I also have the gold, but don't use it nearly as much).  I love this product, it's wonderfully portable and fool-proof to use.  My ONLY complaint is that the end caps on the product have little tiny springs in them, and for some reason they pop off all of the time.  

That's why I am going to try the Illamasqua, though I am worried that it may be a bit too blingy for everyday use.  I always use highligher in the inner corners of my eyes.


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> CCO Haul:
> 
> - Bobbi Brown Smooth Skin Foundation in Porcelain
> - Bobbi Brown Shimmer Wash e/s in Rose Gold
> - MAC Perfect Topping MSF
> - MAC Kohl Power eye pencil in Feline
> - MAC Paint pot in Girl Friendly
> - MAC e/s French Cuff
> - MAC e/s Sweet Lust
> - MAC e/s Claire de Lune
> - MAC e/s Cranberry
> 
> Then I got a bunch of stuff from Bath and Body Works; lotion, body wash, some C.O. Bigelow things.



*karester*, You have an_ AWESOME_ CCO!!  I went to mine today looking for the Girl Friendly or Perky Paint Pots, but no luck.   Feline and Cranberry are two of my other faves.  

I did however get some other stuff.    (Will post a pic tomorrow, but here's a list):

-Dreammaker e/s (Starflash!!) 
-Star by Night e/s (another  Starflash...these are my absolute favorites)
-Rue d'Rouge Dazzleglass (to replace my almost-empty one...sorry that this has been discontinued) 
-Taupe e/l back-up (sooo pretty...why did MAC take this one away?)
-Night Violet Mattene  (Missed it the first time around)
-Steal My Heart lipglass (love love love!!!)


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> Just ordered two Barielle Nailpolishes in June Bug.
> 
> I had to have it.  That was my grandmother's nickname.  She passed away recently.
> 
> On another note: All the proceeds go to Ovarian Cancer Research.  That's a good thing.



That's so cool, *MissTiss*!!  I bet that your grandmother would love that. 

And those polishes are beautiful, btw - I am tempted, esp. by the peach one (I love creamy peach polishes, and it's so hard to find a good one.  MAC's Seasonal Peach was beautiful, but the crappy formula left me utterly traumatized).  

How are the Barielle polishes?  I do really like their nail treatments...


----------



## Loquita

Phédre;13835044 said:
			
		

> I'm having a nailpolish episode. Always loved to paint my nails, but I've only bought supermarket stuff: nivea. Some were good, some were bad. But now I went for the real deal
> 
> - opi - You don't know Jacques
> - opi - Suzi skis in the Pyrenees
> - opi - base coat
> - op - top coat
> - Butter London -Artful Dodger (teal)



I  Butter London!!  And You Don't Know Jacques is a classic.  Great choices.


----------



## karester

*Lo*, I went "outlet hopping" today and that list is a combination of the two CCO's I went to.  I'm in love with the first one I went to...and it's only 30 or so minutes away.  I say 'or so' because I got off at the wrong exit and had to go back.


----------



## Loquita

Loquita said:


> *karester*, You have an_ AWESOME_ CCO!!  I went to mine today looking for the Girl Friendly or Perky Paint Pots, but no luck.   Feline and Cranberry are two of my other faves.
> 
> I did however get some other stuff.    (Will post a pic tomorrow, but here's a list):
> 
> -Dreammaker e/s (Starflash!!)
> -Star by Night e/s (another Starflash...these are my absolute favorites)
> -Rue d'Rouge Dazzleglass (to replace my almost-empty one...sorry that this has been discontinued)
> -Taupe e/l back-up (sooo pretty...why did MAC take this one away?)
> -Night Violet Mattene  (Missed it the first time around)
> -Steal My Heart lipglass (love love love!!!)



Oops - my mistake, sorry!


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> *Lo*, I went "outlet hopping" today and that list is a combination of the two CCO's I went to.  I'm in love with the first one I went to...and it's only 30 or so minutes away.  I say 'or so' because I got off at the wrong exit and had to go back.



You are lucky to have two CCOs nearby!  The one here is not to great - it's not nearly as good as the one near my parent's house in Sarasota.  

I guess not as many people in MA buy makeup.


----------



## karester

Haha, actually I have 3.  *ducks*  I drove to Reading and Lancaster _just_ to see what the CCOs had.  A majority of the items were purchased at the first one, the Bobbi Brown and MSF were from the second.


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> Haha, actually I have 3.  *ducks*  I drove to Reading and Lancaster _just_ to see what the CCOs had.  A majority of the items were purchased at the first one, the Bobbi Brown and MSF were from the second.



Nice!!!  You are lucky to have found some great MSFs - you got some Petticoat the other day, didn't you?  That is probably the most coveted MSF of all.


----------



## karester

Not me, although I've seen pictures of Petticoat and would love to find it.


----------



## Kansashalo

YSL Teint Compact Hydra Feel Foundation
Victoria Secret Beauty Rush creme shadow in Bronze


----------



## NorthStar

OPI -Ink

Smashbox -Glamorous l/s

From MAC:
Purple Haze e/s
Faultlessly l/s
By Candlelight MSF

From B&BW:
Leaves candle
Twilight Woods EDT, shower cream, lotion


----------



## MissPrincess88

-Freeman Pineapple Enzyme Mask
-Booth's Calming Tomato Peel Mask
-Queen Helene Grape Seed Extract Peel Off Masque
-Booth's Peppermint Foot Lotion
-C. Booth 4-in-1 Multi-Action Body Lotion-Lemon Sugar
-Crest Whitestrips Advanced Seal

And an 8ty8 Beauty purchase from 2 weeks ago:
Orly-Wandering Vine
China Glaze-Bad Kitty
China Glaze-Preppy Pink
China Glaze-Techno
China Glaze-Bermuda Breakaway
China Glaze-Recycle
China Glaze-Emerald Sparkle
China Glaze-Ruby Pumps
Color Club-Vintage Couture
Color Club-With Abandon


----------



## Divyaangana

Rescue Beauty Lounge nail polish in Scrangie. It is absolutely gorgeous in real life! I have a feeling I'm going to be needing backups.


----------



## Anna R.

Just picked up some hand cream for dry hands at l`occitane yesterday and got some Wella curl mousse.


----------



## Sweetwon

Purchases from this week.







Also got a Konad kit, but forgot to take a picture of it.


----------



## TygerKitty

sweetwon, what color is that CG?  Great stash!


----------



## Sweetwon

It's Stella, I am putting it on my nails now.


----------



## TygerKitty

Awesome, I just got that one!  Love it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

More Nail Polish:

OPI - Off With Her Red & Mad As A Hatter
CND - Cheeky, Creamy Cameo and Effects Crimson Sparkle






Men's and Woman's Hermes Minis
Terre and Kelly Caleche
Prada - Infusion D'Iris


----------



## kenseysimone

im really not a waitress (opi)
pink voltage (china glaze)
got a date to-knight (opi)
need sunglasses? (opi)
green-wich village (opi)
for audrey (china glaze)
done out in deco (opi)
parlez-vous opi (opi)
barefoot in barcelona (opi)
you dont know jacques (opi)
white on white (china glaze)


----------



## Cheryl

Mac Bulk Wipes
Mac black tied shadow
Mac petting Pink lip conditioner
224 Brush
Mac Love Nectar Lip Gloss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Cheryl, is your cruise on the new Norwegian boat?


----------



## kasmom

*ghd BCA 2009 IV Pink Styler* 
OPI - Absolutely Alice
OPI - Mad As A hatter
OPI - Greenwich Village
OPI - Holiday Glow
China Glaze - Strawberry Fields
China Glaze - Sky hightop
Seche Vite


----------



## Cheryl

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Cheryl, is your cruise on the new Norwegian boat?




Its the new Royal Caribbean ship, The Oasis


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Cheryl said:


> Its the new Royal Caribbean ship, The Oasis


OOH they have a Coach store on that ship!


----------



## Loquita

Two hauls:  one for me, and one as a Bday gift for a friend!  (not a PFer, so it's safe to post, muahahahaha)...I also got some stuff for my RAOK buddy in the same package, but that will NOT be posted.  

Here's my stuff (all purchased from Beauty Habit, one of my fave websites):






L to R:  Pink Grapefruit Lemongrass Soap; Rosemary Green Tea Soap; This Works brand Turbo Balm; Les Palais de Thes Tea Tin in South American Pattern

My friend's Bday gift:






L to R: Card (see below), Rose Geranium Felted Soap, French Lavender Soap, Japanese Face Blotting Sheets, Yu-Be Cream (the best!!!), This Works brand Turbo Balm, EOS Sweet Mint lip balm

And here's the card...you can't see it here but the little clothes hanger is covered with fine pink glitter:






I am going to package it all up really nicely and I hope that she likes it!  She is into florals and Asian beauty products.


----------



## girlygirl3

Wow, Lo!  I love all the packaging!  Your friend is really lucky!


----------



## xpurseloverx

i did more nail polish harm hey they were all on sale lol
opi- i only drink champagine
opi- all a bordeaux the sled
orly- cut the cake
essie- sag harbor
sally hansen xtreme wear- in the nazy
chanel- vendetta =D ( my fav purchase i plan on adding more chanel :devil this is a start of an addiction


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Wow, Lo!  I love all the packaging!  Your friend is really lucky!



Thanks!!  I love the packaging, too...I sooo hope that she likes it, I will wrap it all up nicely as well (I  wrapping gifts, lol).


----------



## Loquita

xpurseloverx said:


> i did more nail polish harm hey they were all on sale lol
> opi- i only drink champagine
> opi- all a bordeaux the sled
> orly- cut the cake
> essie- sag harbor
> sally hansen xtreme wear- in the nazy
> chanel- vendetta =D ( my fav purchase i plan on adding more chanel :devil this is a start of an addiction



Essie Sag Harbor is one of my faves!!  It's such a unique color - I wore it a ton last summer!!!

And I am staying faaaaar away from the Chanel n/p myself - I get the sense that it's crack-like in its ability to get people hooked.  

(Even though I really _do_ want some Particulaire (or however you spell it).


----------



## xpurseloverx

Loquita said:


> Essie Sag Harbor is one of my faves!! It's such a unique color - I wore it a ton last summer!!!
> 
> And I am staying faaaaar away from the Chanel n/p myself - I get the sense that it's crack-like in its ability to get people hooked.
> 
> (Even though I really _do_ want some Particulaire (or however you spell it).


 well said, this chanel nail polish binge is going to get very expensive lol u are so right it really is like crack


----------



## Loquita

xpurseloverx said:


> well said, this chanel nail polish binge is going to get very expensive lol u are so right it really is like crack



I know how that goes!!  I went on a huge n/p binge this past summer (that's when I tend to do them for n/p at least).


----------



## Kansashalo

Here is a few goodies I picked up:

Laura Mercier finishing eye brush
Chanel e/s single in Amethyst

My camera is dead but here is a good pic of the Chanel e/s







and the brush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Cheryl said:


> Its the new Royal Caribbean ship, The Oasis


 
Oops, that's what I meant! OMG, you're so lucky


----------



## Loquita

My first Illamasqua products!  I am dying to try them:






Illuminator in Odyssey (tried this - love it!); e/s in Forgiveness; Blush in Hussy; e/s in Feline


----------



## girlygirl3

^^ Lo, I love your color choices!  Yes, let us know what you think of this line!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> ^^ Lo, I love your color choices!  Yes, let us know what you think of this line!



Thanks!!  And I will def. report back - the reviews are stellar on Sephora and MUA (though I trust MUA more for some reason), so I have high hopes.  It seems that everything in the line is _really_ pigmented, including the matte shadows, which is what I chose.  I love matte shadows so much and am always looking for some with decent color pay-off that doesn't require so much work.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Pictures tomorrow... descriptions tonight.

From CVS:
befine lemon balm
befine daily moisturizer w/ spf15
befine exfoliating cleanser
Sinful colors san francisco
milani she's so glitzy
Orly:
Naked Ivory
My Beau
Robo Romance
Mysterious

Total after 5$ coupon... 24$

Ulta:
Go Smile elixir and refill
Essie Mint Candy Apple
Piggy polish Peonies From Heaven
Opi Russian Navy suede (for friend as requested)
 $33 total for all listed

All in all a good clearance section run!


----------



## Loquita

Nice buys, *bunny*!

I  Go Smile and the Essie Mint Candy Apple especially!


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> My first Illamasqua products!  I am dying to try them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminator in Odyssey (tried this - love it!); e/s in Forgiveness; Blush in Hussy; e/s in Feline



Oooh, I  Hussy!  Be sure to use a light hand and tap your brush into it instead of swirling.  Let us know how you like the e/s.  Have fun with your goodies!


----------



## juicyincouture

Kansashalo said:


> Here is a few goodies I picked up:
> 
> Laura Mercier finishing eye brush
> Chanel e/s single in Amethyst
> 
> My camera is dead but here is a good pic of the Chanel e/s
> 
> 02f1274.netsolhost.com/blog1/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Amethyst.jpg
> 
> and the brush
> 
> bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mt/BGC0JF0_mt.jpg



woooooowwwwwww that color is strikingly beautiful


----------



## Lulette

Juicy Couture original edp
OPI my private jet nail polish
Milani black cherry nail polish


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Oooh, I  Hussy!  Be sure to use a light hand and tap your brush into it instead of swirling.  Let us know how you like the e/s.  Have fun with your goodies!



Thanks, *Mx2*!!  Since I know what a blush expert you are, it was your raves about Ilamasqua's products that encouraged me to get it.  

The color reminds me of Bobbi Brown's Apricot and even a bit of MAC's Fleur Power, which are my fave blush colors.  This is _definitely_ one to apply with a fan brush, though.  

Will fill you in on how the e/s goes!


----------



## hautecouture15

Chloe origional perfume (50ml) set with a body lotion (75ml)


----------



## Loquita

I wanted to report back on the Illamasqua items I just bought (see pic a few posts back).

I tried the Feline e/s, Odyssey Illuminator, and Hussy blush today.  

The verdict = MASSIVE LOVE!!!!  

I don't think that anything has impressed me this much in a loooooooong time, makeup-wise.  (And this is saying a great deal).  The Feline e/s is a true matte, but has the loveliest, silky texture, with great color pay-off and blendability (and I am even wearing it over some Too Faced Shadow Insurance).  No fall-out, and it's not chalky at all, just a lovely light-medium true grey.  _Exactly _what I was looking for.  The only thing comparable on the market to me are my beloved MAC's Matte2s, but Illamasqua has a far better color selection and the pan is bigger (at least it seems to be so).  Matte shadows are my staples, and these do not disappoint! I like the fact that the color selection ranges from neutrals to some gorgeous "pop" colors are well.

The blush is extremely pigmented - and while it does cost $22, that is a very fair price considering how long this will last me.  I am a NC35 (olive) and can wear some very strong blush colors, but would not recommend applying this with anything but a fan brush unless you have some major skillz.  The color is very fresh and not scary at all on - it gives a very natural peachy-pink glow that would work for a broad range of skin tones.

The Illuminator (I got it in Odyssey - a pearly white) comes in a small tube and like the other items requires very little of the actual product. I like the applicator - just a bit comes out at a time and it's easy to control.  The color is lovely, much more subtle than you would thing and buildable.  I used it on my inner eyes where I have a shadow and it does the trick.  Doesn't budge, either!  

I am definitely going to order some more items from this line.  I give it a 10/10, and would rate it a 12 if my Sephora carried it.


----------



## Loquita

True to my word, I just did some more Illamasqua damage on the Sephora website...these are all matte eyeshadows, I had trouble picking between them all!!!

Never (navy)
Preen (medium purple)
Incubus (charcoal gray)
Angst (cranberry)

I'll post some natural light pics once they arrive.  I also got my VIB Birthday Month Gift - I picked the Sephora Beautiful Eyes Kit.


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> True to my word, I just did some more Illamasqua damage on the Sephora website...these are all matte eyeshadows, I had trouble picking between them all!!!
> 
> Never (navy)
> Preen (medium purple)
> Incubus (charcoal gray)
> Angst (cranberry)
> 
> I'll post some natural light pics once they arrive.  I also got my VIB Birthday Month Gift - I picked the Sephora Beautiful Eyes Kit.



I'm happy to hear that I played a part in your shopping spree.  Lol!  Can you do us a favor and post swatches in the swatch thread?  Do you think there's a way to depot the e/s?  I'm not a fan of their packaging.  I wonder if/when Sephora will start carrying theit products in-store.  Maybe they will soon since they're giving Cargo, Laura Geller and Kevyn Aucion the ax. *crossing fingers*


----------



## VanessaJean

*loquita* do you like the Illamasqua highlighter is better then the Cargo one?


----------



## girlygirl3

Sephora in NYC carries Illamasqua!  Well, I'm not sure they all do but at least the one in Union Square does!

Lo - So excited for you to have found such nice e/s!  Swatches are a great idea!


----------



## kasmom

I just ordered a bunch of cargo lipsticks on sale at sephora.com, hope I like them.


----------



## calicaliente

Korres Body Butter in Jasmine & 4 Essie polishes from Ulta.


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> I'm happy to hear that I played a part in your shopping spree.  Lol!  Can you do us a favor and post swatches in the swatch thread?  Do you think there's a way to depot the e/s?  I'm not a fan of their packaging.  I wonder if/when Sephora will start carrying theit products in-store.  Maybe they will soon since they're giving Cargo, Laura Geller and Kevyn Aucion the ax. *crossing fingers*



Laura Geller & Aucoin are getting the ax, too?  I can see that, but frankly the Cargo business shocked me.  I thought that they were a big seller!!

And I see what you mean about the Illamasqua packaging...it's okay, not horrible but not great.  But I am willing to put up with it, 'cause the products are so good.  

I will post swatches ASAP!  I wore the Feline e/s and Hussy blush again today, and am liking them more and more.  They lasted from 8pm-4pm, no problem, without a touchup.  My MUFE Aqua Eyes liner was gone within TWO HOURS from my waterline, though.  

I love the color (dark gray) and it doesn't flake off onto my contacts like the MAC Kohl Powers, but the lasting power is nill.  And it's waterproof!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> *loquita* do you like the Illamasqua highlighter is better then the Cargo one?



Yes!!!  Like *Mx2* said, Illamasqua is not known for their packaging, but their highlighter packaging is way better than Cargo's which drives me crazy, even though I love the product itself.  It's longer-lasting than the Cargo as well, though not as subtle.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Sephora in NYC carries Illamasqua!  Well, I'm not sure they all do but at least the one in Union Square does!
> 
> Lo - So excited for you to have found such nice e/s!  Swatches are a great idea!



Lucky you that you get to see them IRL!!!  I know that you like navy shadows, so I will let you know for sure what I think of the navy one once I get it...and swatches for sure!


----------



## Loquita

kasmom said:


> I just ordered a bunch of cargo lipsticks on sale at sephora.com, hope I like them.



Did you get the Plant Love ones?  Those are nice!

I really like Cargo, and am sad to see it go from Sephora.  I should probably get my little sister some Cargo Catalina blush online before it's gone, she loves it.  Our local Sephora has NOTHING left since forever in the Cargo section.


----------



## xpurseloverx

chanel polish - lilac sky
2 sally hansen nail polishes
curling iron
3 chi hair products


----------



## Jeannam2008

I bought the Bonnebell clear liquid mascara today I saw in Seventeen magazine and some Garnier Fructis (hope I'm spelling it right) curl scrunch gel. I can't wait to try that stuff out.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Lucky you that you get to see them IRL!!! I know that you like navy shadows, so I will let you know for sure what I think of the navy one once I get it...and swatches for sure!


 
Thanks, Lo!  Actually, I thought the feline e/s looked like a pretty blue, but it's grey?  I still think it's pretty


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> *Laura Geller & Aucoin are getting the ax, too? * I can see that, but frankly the Cargo business shocked me.  I thought that they were a big seller!!
> 
> And I see what you mean about the Illamasqua packaging...it's okay, not horrible but not great.  But I am willing to put up with it, 'cause the products are so good.
> 
> I will post swatches ASAP!  I wore the Feline e/s and Hussy blush again today, and am liking them more and more.  They lasted from 8pm-4pm, no problem, without a touchup.  My MUFE Aqua Eyes liner was gone within TWO HOURS from my waterline, though.
> 
> I love the color (dark gray) and it doesn't flake off onto my contacts like the MAC Kohl Powers, but the lasting power is nill.  And it's waterproof!



I thought I read that on a blog somewhere.  Hmmm, maybe not?  Whoops, don't quote me.

Aww, that sucks about the MUFE Aqua Eyes.  I have watery eyes, but it lasts for about 4 hours tops before I need to reapply.  That's a huge improvement from Revlon Colorstay that I used to always wear.  UD still lasts longer than MUFE on me though.


----------



## girlygirl3

I went to Target specifically to pick up brushes, all for about 20 bucks!

Studio Tools smudge brush
Studio Tools medium shadow brush
Sonia Kashuk bent eyeliner brush
Sonia Kashuk angled contour blush brush


----------



## Loquita

Jeannam2008 said:


> I bought the Bonnebell clear liquid mascara today I saw in Seventeen magazine and some Garnier Fructis (hope I'm spelling it right) curl scrunch gel. I can't wait to try that stuff out.



Oooo...the clear mascara intrigues me...I use it to tame my eyebrows everyday otherwise I risk looking like I have a mini wig on my face. 


I will check this out, thanks!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, Lo!  Actually, I thought the feline e/s looked like a pretty blue, but it's grey?  I still think it's pretty



Yup, it's a lovely warm light gray.  I am _really _into it, esp. since it's so hard to find light grays that aren't chalky.  

I wear a lot of gray shadows, so I am picky picky picky.

Great brush buys at Target, btw!!  That bent eyeliner brush in particular is highly coveted, and ALWAYS out of stock at my 2 Targets.  Drives me nuts.


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> I thought I read that on a blog somewhere.  Hmmm, maybe not?  Whoops, don't quote me.
> 
> Aww, that sucks about the MUFE Aqua Eyes.  I have watery eyes, but it lasts for about 4 hours tops before I need to reapply.  That's a huge improvement from Revlon Colorstay that I used to always wear.  UD still lasts longer than MUFE on me though.



I wouldn't be surprised, though...and ITA about the UD, it does last longer.  I shall wear that next!

I would love to try gel liner on my waterlines, but am too chicken to attempt it.


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, though...and ITA about the UD, it does last longer.  I shall wear that next!
> 
> *I would love to try gel liner on my waterlines, but am too chicken to attempt it.*



I know!  I'm skurred too!  Getting foreign particles stuck in your eyeball is not fun.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Yup, it's a lovely warm light gray. I am _really _into it, esp. since it's so hard to find light grays that aren't chalky.
> 
> I wear a lot of gray shadows, so I am picky picky picky.
> 
> Great brush buys at Target, btw!! *That bent eyeliner brush in particular is highly coveted, and ALWAYS out of stock at my 2 Targets. Drives me nuts*.


 
Need one?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Make Up For Ever Eyebrow Pencil (works great, not too creamy not too dry!)


----------



## jadise

I ordered some samples from Pure Luxe, makeup brushes and samples from Everyday Minerals, samples from Lily Lolo and more makeup brushes from Feel Unique. Can't wait to get my packages and try everything!


----------



## Hielostar

LUSH haul:
Emotibomb
- Sex in the Shower
Bath Bombs
- Sakura
- Butterball
- Happy Pill
- Blackberry
Massage Bars
- Wiccy Magic Muscles
- Strawberry Feels Forever

Angels on Bareskin Cleanser
Breath of Fresh Air Toner

Relax, Take a Bath gift set (free with purchase)


----------



## aliceanna

I just bought:

Benefit PosieTint
Givenchy Very Irresistible

I'm loving both!


----------



## gnourtmat

bareMinerals Sephora Exclusive Get Started Kit ($174 VALUE for $60) !!!

What each kit includes:
- 2 x 0.06 oz bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation (see shades below)
- 0.06 All Over Face Color in Warmth (in all kits)
- 0.06 oz Mineral Veil (in Fair, Light & Medium kits)
- 0.06 oz Tinted Mineral Veil (in Tan, Dark, & Deep kits)
- Full Flawless Face Brush
- Flawless Application Face Brush
- Maximum Coverage Concealer Brush
- a How-to instructional DVD
- BONUS - Exclusively for SEPHORA : 0.05 oz Prime Time Foundation Primer

its awesome! I love it!


----------



## Kansashalo

Two Faced e/s in 'Label Whore'.  Its a sparkly greenish/coppery color.

Without flash







In natural light


----------



## daphodill84

Went on a bit of a nail polish binge and bought every color in the OPI Alice and Spain collections, and Zoya Truth and Dare collections. Also bought the MUFE pink primer.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Picked up Wild Rose 3piece kit and Korres Sephora VIB kit with Wild rose in it.  Its not in yet but I'll review it when I get it...


----------



## Necromancer

I picked up 12 SpaRitual polishes on my way home today:


----------



## Necromancer

I also bought these two polishes for my niece. I already have them.


----------



## daphodill84

Ahhh gorgeous! 


Necromancer said:


> I picked up 12 SpaRitual polishes on my way home today:


----------



## Divyaangana

Korres Lip Butters in Pomegranate and Wild Rose


----------



## TygerKitty

bunnymasseuse said:


> Picked up Wild Rose 3piece kit and Korres Sephora VIB kit with Wild rose in it.  Its not in yet but I'll review it when I get it...



I'm looking forward to your review!  I've been curious about it!


----------



## kathyrose

I was going to ULTA but the BF didn't want to take me Saturday so my coupon expired and I never buy anything without a coupon even when it's on clearance. 

But I did end up in Walgreens. I wanted to pick up some Nicole by OPI polishes reportedl to be on sale but when I got there.........the store I went to doesn't even carry it.  I didn't leave empty handed though. Got 2 L'Oreal facial cleansers on clearance plus I have a coupon too so it was about $2 each. Target has Nicole by OPI but it was $7.99! Holy! Even with the $1 coupon I have, I couldn't justify getting it.


----------



## pond23

Benefit Cosmetics Powderazzi


----------



## Loquita

I got my latest Illamasqua stash today!  Here are some pics, with labels.  I am going to start a thread for this brand because it is seriously blowing me away.  I also put it my last Illamasqua purchase in here for color comparison:

Eyeshadows:

















Blush:


----------



## girlygirl3

Lo - how gorgeous these colors are!


----------



## dutch.dreams

Marcelle Hyrdra-C Eye Radiance Eye Contour Gel

(with vitamins C and E, fragrance free, this eye cream reduced my dark circles and puffiness. Eyes are very moisturized and look brighter!)


----------



## VanessaJean

I love Marcelle products. I think I will buy that cream again when I run out of my Neostrata.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Went to Wal-Mart and bought some nail polish.
Pure Ice. Spit Fire (it's a sparkly pink polish)

and headed to the beauty supply store and got.
O.P.I Alice in Wonderland "Mad as a hatter" I can't wait to wear this one.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My recent Sephora order along with a MAC blush

Kenzo Flowers EDP Rollerball
Sephora Give Me Some Lip Deluxe Samples
DuWop Reverse Lip Liner
Sephora Powder Puff

MAC Cremeblend Blush in Joie-De-Vivre


----------



## misstrine85

I _finally_ got my hands on Chanel Jade.


----------



## hambisyosa

Shu Uemura Mascara Basic


----------



## hambisyosa

Shu Uemura Face Architect Liquid Foundation
UV Under Base Mousse
Under Base Cream
Eyelash Curler


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Zoya Spring 2010 polishes

Reece & Adina


----------



## Divyaangana

it'sanaddiction said:


> Zoya Spring 2010 polishes
> 
> Reece & Adina



Gorgeous polishes! I've been lusting after those for quite a while!


----------



## Loquita

I love looking at everyone's purchases! 

I popped into Sephora today and got a replacement brush head for my Clarisonic (for normal skin...the _industrial _brush head, lol) and also placed a nice big MAC order through Nordie's since their online MAC selection has some wonderful discontinued items still available!  (The details are in the MAC purchases thread).  

Also placed an order through the Illamasqua UK website yesterday (or the night before):

Cream Eye Shadow, Grace (pure white, satin finish)
Cream Eye Shadow, Exalt (warm apricot nude, satin finish)
Powder Eye Shadow, Trollop (warm peach, matte finish)
Cream Eye Shadow, Touch (warm biscuit nude, stain finish)
Cream Eye Shadow, Crumble (soft pink nude, satin finish) 

(All at 50% off)   This line has me _hooked._


----------



## Necromancer

This morning I bought Dior Extase Mascara (black) and 3 L'Oreal 6H Glam Shine lipglosses.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Oops, almost forgot to post a pic:


----------



## xpurseloverx

went to ulta today looking for alice in wonderland polishes but i asked and they will be in tomarrow sigh.......
i just got me today 
china glaze- after glow
and two hair combs


----------



## mrsadkins9399

xpurseloverx said:


> went to ulta today looking for alice in wonderland polishes but i asked and they will be in tomarrow sigh.......
> i just got me today
> china glaze- after glow
> and two hair combs


 
I went to Ulta looking for them too..They had them at Trade Secret in the mall though.

I bought from Ulta: Essie-Midnight Cami
                          Essie-It's Genius

OPI Absolutely Alice (bought at Trade Secret)
MAC Lovechild Lipglass


----------



## designingdancer

I'm on a Makeup Forever kick and bought several eyeshadows and Stardust powders (eyeshadows in shades of purple and pink, stardusts in gold/green and light green shimmer).  I also picked up the Urban Decay brow box in Brown Sugar!


----------



## meechelley

I went on a beauty shopping spree today  I got a Redken Soft Conditioner, 2 Maybelline Lasting Drama Gel Eyeliner, Mini Essie Nailpolish set, Amazing Cosmetics concealer, Elizabeth Arden Goodmorning eyes cream, Beauty blender set and finally the Urban Decay Alice in Wonderland palette! No more shopping for the next month. I used the Ulta 20% and the Sephora 20 % Bing ********. sooo baddd...


----------



## xpurseloverx

mrsadkins9399 said:


> I went to Ulta looking for them too..They had them at Trade Secret in the mall though.
> 
> I bought from Ulta: Essie-Midnight Cami
> Essie-It's Genius
> 
> OPI Absolutely Alice (bought at Trade Secret)
> MAC Lovechild Lipglass


 nicely done im glad you got a hold of absolutely alice i def cannot wait as much as it would be a better deal to buy em off line but i am def goin asap to get the two giltters idk bout the reds yett...


----------



## karester

My haul from yesterday and today. Not the best lighting (and I used my iphone to take the pics) so some of the colors don't look as pretty in the pictures as in real life.




Wetnwild Caribbean Frost, Sapphire Blue, Bijou Blue, 
Essie Neo Whimsical, Tart Deco, Van D'Go




Orly Santa Fe Rose, Hard Candy Hypnotic, Date Night, 
Borghese La Strada Rose, Finger Paints Museum of Modern Mauve, Be a Pal-ette




Hard Candy Pink Palette Highlighter, Tinted Moisturizer

Better pic of Blue Sapphire, this is gorgeous.


----------



## kippeydale

Lancome:
Gel Artliner in Teal Delight
La Laque Gloss in Mandarina


----------



## blah956

shiseido!

sheer matifying compact refill & case
stick foundation control color spf 15

i got this stuff from macys. usually i never get samples from macys (even the high end ones) so i was VERY surprised when the sales girl gave me tons of samples and a card for a free facial.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I took pics but I'll have to post them later...

Ulta on 20% off:
Korres shower gel in basil and lemon I think
Smashbox fair nude lip liner
Smashbox nude lipstick/vit e lip moisturizer

Nordstrom (smashbox event):
Nordies smashbox beauty in bloom box (FOTD pics coming later from this kit)
Smashbox ash blonde brown tech


----------



## girlygirl3

I picked up from Sephora today:

UD 24/7 eye pencil in 1999 (metallic plum)
Korres Shimmery e/s in Golden Bronze 27S ($7!)  It's also in their Golden Goddess set!


----------



## girlygirl3

bunnymasseuse said:


> I took pics but I'll have to post them later...
> 
> Ulta on 20% off:
> *Korres shower gel in basil and lemon* I think
> Smashbox fair nude lip liner
> Smashbox nude lipstick/vit e lip moisturizer
> 
> Nordstrom (smashbox event):
> Nordies smashbox beauty in bloom box (FOTD pics coming later from this kit)
> Smashbox ash blonde brown tech


 
Ooooh, I love this scent!  I had a sample of it and you just reminded me to add it to my list!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC dazzleglass in my favourite pink & Angel lipstick.


----------



## devoted7

^o0o pretty! fell off the bandwagon? I'm going to bust you out on twitter. LMAO! jk!


----------



## mcb100

today i bought:

Urban Decay liquid eyeliner in Perversion
Smashbox lip enhancing gloss in Illume
Philosophy 3 in 1 shampoo, shower gel, & bubble bath in Cinnamon Buns

as a free gift, i got Smashbox cream eyeliner trio in Backstage. It looks very nice but I probably won't be using it, because I only use black eyeliner and the eyeliner shades  are blue, brown, and green.


----------



## ItalianFashion

This week I bought 

Chanel particuliere
2 mini alice in wonderland polish sets 
2 opi polishes on clearance Holiday Glow and Shim merry chic
AIW Urban Decay set
Benefit to go set
philosophy set of 4 3 in1s 
philosophy 4 oz 3 in 1 chocolate chip cookies
Ulta hand cream
Sephora Coconut Bubble Bath
Nars Deep Throat


----------



## Kansashalo

Well, I gave in to the cult hype and decided to try Guerlain's terracotta bronzing powder.  The plan is to use this on top of my foundation to give me a "glow" since I naturally have the 'tan' part down. lol


----------



## Necromancer

*karester*, that's one sweet haul  you got there. Congrats.


----------



## karester

Thanks Necro. 

And just an FYI to anyone interested, those peachy Essies are really thick, I had to thin them to make them manageable.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Very small haul last week since i'm waiting for the MAC Spring Colour Forecast launch Tuesday night! I got:

-Revlon "color me coral" nailpolish (soooo HOT!)
-MAC Frou lipstick (B2M)
-MAC Gleam lipstick (B2M)


----------



## pond23

Teeny tiny haul. Just one item. Chanel "Silhouette" Rouge Allure lipstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

HOTasFCUK said:


> Very small haul last week since i'm waiting for the MAC Spring Colour Forecast launch Tuesday night! I got:
> 
> -Revlon "color me coral" nailpolish (soooo HOT!)
> -MAC Frou lipstick (B2M)
> -MAC Gleam lipstick (B2M)


 
New MAC online tuesday night? Must search new items....


----------



## yarbs83

Essie Lollipop
Essie Mint Candy Apple
Essie Rock Candy

Sephora for OPI - Rumor Has It
Sephora for OPI - Madame President 

Cargo Beach Blush - Miami Beach
Cargo Bronzer - Medium
Cargo Plant Love Lipstick - Eve Pinky
Makeup Forever Concealer Palette
Bloom Cosmetics eyeshadow - Antique Gold
Bloom Cosmetics eyeshadow - Marine


----------



## lily25

bunnymasseuse said:


> Picked up Wild Rose 3piece kit and Korres Sephora VIB kit with Wild rose in it.  Its not in yet but I'll review it when I get it...


I'm interested in reading your review!!!


----------



## seaotta

shu uemura's product specialist at Neiman Marcus totally got me after 3 minutes with an eyelash curler, some lip gloss and highlighter....and then I had to get it all.


----------



## SillyLaura

Diorskin Nude Natural Glow Hydrating foundation. =)





Really liking it so far!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lily25 said:


> I'm interested in reading your review!!!


Thanks, only used the pomegranate wipes so far... and my face had some issues so I'm not sure if it helped or hurt


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some of my finds when I visited Dallas area... These are only a few...




OPI skin quenchers sample grouping, Oscar Blandi Hair Treatment trio with timer




Pink is the link kit from Essie which I think is missing the nail file...




Essie lip gloss in color that I forgot, Opi Mini Merries and a full size of the OPI that was in the mini box and again, forgot which one this was.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

A sweet Vday package from my fellow TPF'r Kathyrose newly addicted to polish thanks to me 




Revlon Travel Brush Kit that's good for when I don't want to take my full size brushes with me




Lemon Poppyseed and Rose Geranium soap, smell so good!








The world's largest collection gifted to a Green color lover 
SOme un-known un-labled goodies from the Philippines, Bobbie Diamond colors in Princess Cut, Jade and Solitaire, CG's Paper Chasing and Celtic Sun (neon).


----------



## Loquita

Nice stuff, everyone!!! 

And I am going to pretend I didn't read about the new MAC stuff coming up on Tuesday night...the Color Forecast is going to KILL me!!!!


----------



## xpurseloverx

OMG OMG!!! i got mad as a hatter today and abs. alice i passed on the reds when an opi sale goes on i will snag em
but the two glitters are sooo pretty i smile every time i look at them they make me happy =D
also got...
dior nudeskin foundation
sally hansen- gleaming
rimmel- camofaugle (sp)
nicole- girl talk
boire skin scrub
st ives lotion
green concealer
some mini samples made by the sa


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita said:


> Nice stuff, everyone!!!
> 
> And I am going to pretend I didn't read about the new MAC stuff coming up on Tuesday night...the Color Forecast is going to KILL me!!!!


 
The MAC stuff is available now on the website. Collections 1 & 2 anyway.

I got more Sephora stuff,

NARS Lipstick in Cruising
Smashbox Hot Date Palette
benefit eye bright pencil


----------



## Lapis

UD Alice in Wonderland palette
Two Faced Neutral eyeshadow palette 
Bliss Triple Oxygen Instant Energizing Mask
6 NYX jumbo eye pencils


----------



## VanessaJean

V-Day gift from DH: MAC shadows Stars and Rockets and Paradisco.


----------



## kathyrose

bunnymasseuse said:


> The world's largest collection gifted to a Green color lover
> SOme un-known un-labled goodies from the Philippines, Bobbie Diamond colors in Princess Cut, Jade and Solitaire, CG's Paper Chasing and Celtic Sun (neon).


Glad you love the greens! I couldn't help but think of you once I saw the greens. One broke.  But the rest survived!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kathyrose said:


> Glad you love the greens! I couldn't help but think of you once I saw the greens. One broke.  But the rest survived!!!


I LOOOVE green, don't worry, your box will arrive soon and you have some of your own goodies to post


----------



## yellow08

Essie new spring collection in mini color cube.
MAC Cork lip liner
MAC Style blush


----------



## hautecouture15

-OPI Mad as a Hatter
-OPI rapid dry topcoat
-the body shop passionfruit shower gel
-the body shop strawberry gift set


----------



## Nieners




----------



## devoted7

^whoaa thta's pretty!


----------



## xpurseloverx

brow gel from maybelline
wet n wild nail polish in blue moon


----------



## Divyaangana

Nieners said:


>



Purty!!! 

It reminds me of RBL Scrangie. Just a little more purple in it.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Yesterday when I got home from work, my package from Sephora was waiting for me!

Urban Decay Alice In Wonderland palette (loooove it!)
Urban Decay Primer Potion in Eden
CARGO Bronzer in Medium
Benefit Coralista blush
Benefit Sugarbomb blush


----------



## karester

- OPI - Absolutely Alice and Pink Me I'm Good
- Sinful Colors - Mint Apple
- Sally Hansen- Grape Going!
- L'Oreal HIP es - Mystical, Romantic, Precious, Sculpted
- Physician's Formula blush - Blushing Rose
- Kiss Nail Glue
- A really cute cosmetic case with two sides that I already put travel size toiletries in.


This should be my last haul since I realized I need to start official plans for my vacation at the end of April, like hotel booking..etc.  Makeup ban starts now!


----------



## hautecouture15

I went to lush again lol! (3rd time since the new year)!!! I got:
-ex factor ballistic
-space girl ballistic
-pop in the bath
-honey I washed the kids soap
-godmother soap
-rockstar gift set (for my sister)

*I think I may be addicted to lush lol*


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> Nice stuff, everyone!!!
> 
> *And I am going to pretend I didn't read about the new MAC stuff coming up on Tuesday night...the Color Forecast is going to KILL me*!!!!


 
^ Tell me about it! The MAC Color Forecast color collection is ginormous and amazingly beautiful.
I ordered Bubblegum l/s, Victorian l/s, Laugh A Lot l/s and Azalea Blossom Ombre blush. Can't wait to receive them!


----------



## xpurseloverx

dior single shadow in agergentic
dior mascara
dior concealer
china glaze- 5 golden rings & cleopatra
sally girl polish
2 claires nail polish- chunky sliver & dreamcatcher (really happy with this it really looks like chanel jade)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown empty 4 pan palette
2 BB shadows Baby Pink and Fawn
BB Washed Rose Shimmerblush
YSL Cleansing Water/Toner


----------



## yoglood

Philosophy Hope in a Jar
Bare Escentuals mineral sunscreen spf 30
sephora brush case
sephora superfine eyeliner pencil
lancome bifacil remover


----------



## katran26

Cle de Peau concealer! for the third time in 2.5 years (it lasts forever), but at $70 it better

it really is the best though


----------



## otilia

hautecouture15 said:


> I went to lush again lol! (3rd time
> 
> **I think I may be addicted to lush lol**


 
Me too! I love LUSH products.


----------



## designingdancer

I just received the Urban Decay Alice in Wonderland collection.


----------



## pond23

Chanel Tweed Rose Blush


----------



## xpurseloverx

a buncha nail polish again lol
and some skin care items
i got polishes from
sinful colors- frenzy, dream on
sally hansen- strobe light, shooting star
wet n wild- inferno
nicole by opi- lets get started, do good feel good
and a couple more from wet n wild for got the names
aveeno scrub, sunblocks, burts bee hand repair, burts bee serum


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bvlgari pur femm purse spray
Peter Thomas Roth Un-wrinkle Lip


----------



## devoted7

awesome hauls!


----------



## bowsnhearts

I got some products from Sasa online recently:

1) Dr Jart's Silver Label BB Cream
2) Lifecella Moisturizing Masks
3) Tsubaki Damage Hair Care
4) Clinique's Hydrating Eye Gel

I have posted some before and after photos and reviews in my blog if anyone's interested.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Sephora -
YSL Rouge Volupte - #30, Opera Rose
Sephora by OPI cuticle oil
L'Occitane hand cream 

Nordstrom -
Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Cream (backup)
Clinique All About Lips


----------



## aki_sato

My first Kiehl's  Pear Tree body scrub..


----------



## mcb100

I got:
  Herbal Essences Leave In Split End Protector
Garnier Fructis leave in conditioning cream
Burts Bees acne solutions gel cleanser
Nair Pretty spray hair remover
false eyelashes


----------



## ItalianFashion

Mac Azalea Blossom Blush
MAC beigeland lipstick
Mac Colour 3 Quad 
Fekkai Glossing Mist
Estee Lauder Doublewear Powder with huge GWP


----------



## xpurseloverx

2 sinful polishes
sally hansen - wet cement (i was lookin all over for this it was the last one at the walgreens i went too) =D


----------



## mayen120

la mer eye cream.....

and i pre ordered the new balenciaga scent - for the NM beauty event on the last week of feb


----------



## pond23

NARS Yachiyo blush brush & Smashbox Primer from Beauty.com


----------



## cosmogrl5

I went a bit overboard with Philosophy the other night online and it arrived today.  DF has been away, so I figured that I deserve a treat.


----------



## mcb100

good job! I love philosophy too, lol.


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> NARS Yachiyo blush brush & Smashbox Primer from Beauty.com


 
I love that brush!  Well, I like the look of it anyway!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Totally busted!  LOL but this is it I swear! 





devoted7 said:


> ^o0o pretty! fell off the bandwagon? I'm going to bust you out on twitter. LMAO! jk!


----------



## designingdancer

Everyday Minerals eyeshadows in Monsoon, Taj Mahal, Curry, Cypress and a free eye combo in ballet pink, blueish silver and dark charcoal.


----------



## Divyaangana

NARS Eyeshadow Duo in Rebecca


----------



## cheburashka

cosmogrl5 said:


> I went a bit overboard with Philosophy the other night online and it arrived today.  DF has been away, so I figured that I deserve a treat.


 
I just got the Miracle worker pads and solution from Sephora and I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT, three days and such drastic results. Skin is softest smoothest ever, and I've used the retinol capsules daily before, so it's not like I didn't use other retinoids before. Still, I'm very impressed and you should check it out too if you love philosophy. 


I am also thinking about getting the supernatural foundation, have you tried that ?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lush:

Ceridwen's Cauldron Melt
Silky Underwear Dusting Powder
2 Soap Samples
Ring of Roses Buttercream
Amandapondo Bubble Bar

These are all new products for me, I have only tried the bubble bars before.





CCO:

MAC
Gentle Shimmer Slimshine Lipstick
Tempting E/S
Greenstroke Paint Pot


----------



## cosmogrl5

cheburashka said:


> I just got the Miracle worker pads and solution from Sephora and I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT, three days and such drastic results. Skin is softest smoothest ever, and I've used the retinol capsules daily before, so it's not like I didn't use other retinoids before. Still, I'm very impressed and you should check it out too if you love philosophy.
> 
> 
> I am also thinking about getting the supernatural foundation, have you tried that ?


 I have not tried the foundation yet, but I've turned into such a Philosophy convert lately that I'm more than willing to give it a go!

Thanks for the tip on the Miracle worker pads.  Maybe I'll have to buy those too.


----------



## pond23

cheburashka said:


> *I just got the Miracle worker pads and solution from Sephora and I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT*, three days and such drastic results. Skin is softest smoothest ever, and I've used the retinol capsules daily before, so it's not like I didn't use other retinoids before. Still, I'm very impressed and you should check it out too if you love philosophy.
> 
> 
> I am also thinking about getting the supernatural foundation, have you tried that ?


 
^ Oooh! I have had my eye on the Philosophy Miracle worker pads, and your review may have sealed the deal. I can't wait to try them!


----------



## Jenna Lynn

Splurged a bit and ordered Crème de la Mer to see what the hype is about..


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I ordered:

3 Louise Young brushes (shipping was super cheap- a little over $3 from England)
OPI You Don't Know Jacques
OPI Bubble Bath
Some empty palettes from Coastal Scents (so I can depot my Lorac eyeshadows)
and a bar of African Black Soap from Coastal Scents


----------



## Kansashalo

Here is my latest haul!

Smashbox Complexion Perfection in Dark











And my latest haul from Sephora





Sephora Pressed Powder/D50
Sweet Candy gloss in Apple Pomegranate
Makeup Palette To Go in Bronze Tones (pic below)
Sephora freebie - birthday eyes
Sample of Kim Kardashian, Armani Code and Juicy

Here is a pic of the palette





and here is the freebie birthday eyes kit from Sephora


----------



## kathyrose

Here's my haul from bunnym! I did a RAOK with her and look at the goodies I got!





All beauty items I got!





Sweet things that make me go yum!





Nail polish galore! CAN YOU GUYS BELIEVE SHE GAVE ME SOME OPI DS?!





I've seen the Befine stuff before but have never used it. Now I have a set to use!





Group pic of everything I got. I'm posting the Coach ones in the Coach forum.

I can't wait to try the DS ones! Wow! Thank you so much!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Philosophy Help Me
Essie Lilacism


----------



## pond23

MAC Electric Fuchsia l/g & Radiccio l/s


----------



## alexandra28

My most recent Beauty Buys:

- NARS Sheer Glow foundation in Santa Fe
- NARS Copacabana Highligther

- Chanel Professional Makeup Brush Set
- Chanel Teint Innocence Compact Makeup foundation 
- Chanel Double Perfection Natural Matte Powder
- Chanel Quad Eyeshadow - #18 Kaska Beige
- Chanel Glossimer #46

- MAC Bubblegum lipstick
- MAC Viva Glam Lady Gaga lipstick
- MAC Myth lipstick
- MAC nail polish in Light Affair

- Different Lush bath bombs and bubble bath items


----------



## xpurseloverx

Opi- off with her red
opi- thanks so muchness
opi- pink me im good
opi- la paz itively hot matte
dermablend green concealer


----------



## NoSnowHere

Most recent that I can remember was ChG Secret Periwinkle, Orly Goth, Claire's Dream Catcher and Matte Grey from Claire's (all polishes).


----------



## Loquita

I have a big MAC haul and an Illamasqua haul that I just posted in these threads, plus the following:

MoroccanOil Shampoo & Conditioner
Jonathan Silky Dirt
Sonia Kashuk Bent Eyeliner Brush (took me _forever _to land one of these, they are always OOS at my Targets!!)


----------



## pond23

alexandra28 said:


> My most recent Beauty Buys:
> 
> - NARS Sheer Glow foundation in Santa Fe
> - NARS Copacabana Highligther
> 
> - Chanel Professional Makeup Brush Set
> - Chanel Teint Innocence Compact Makeup foundation
> - Chanel Double Perfection Natural Matte Powder
> - Chanel Quad Eyeshadow - #18 Kaska Beige
> - Chanel Glossimer #46
> 
> - MAC Bubblegum lipstick
> - MAC Viva Glam Lady Gaga lipstick
> - MAC Myth lipstick
> - MAC nail polish in Light Affair
> 
> - Different Lush bath bombs and bubble bath items


 
^ Great haul! I also recently picked up the Kaska Beige Quad, the Bubblegum l/s, and the Myth l/s. I will probably get VG Gaga next.


----------



## MiamiSocialite

MAC Snob lipstick, looks great with a clear gloss
YSL 'Perfect Touch' Radiant brush foundation
Givenchy 'Mister Light' highlighter pen (amazing)

OPI Comet Loves Cupid


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I've been bad 

Guerlain KissKiss Strass in Beige Mousseline
OPI Drip Dry Drops
Seche Restore
CND Cuticle Away
LUSH Be Electric Shower Gel
LUSH Lemony Flutter
OPI Polishes from the Hong Kong Collection


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> I have a big MAC haul and an Illamasqua haul that I just posted in these threads, plus the following:
> 
> MoroccanOil Shampoo & Conditioner
> Jonathan Silky Dirt
> Sonia Kashuk Bent Eyeliner Brush (took me _forever _to land one of these, they are always OOS at my Targets!!)


 
Hey Lo - Congrats on getting the Sonia Kashuk brush!  I love mine!
P.S. - I also love the 226!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Hey Lo - Congrats on getting the Sonia Kashuk brush!  I love mine!
> P.S. - I also love the 226!



Great to hear that you  it!  For that price, I was willing to give it a try.  Hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Farforah

Differin
oral antibiotic
topical antibiotic
Cetaphil cleanser
Purpose sunscreen

= happy skin


----------



## alexandra28

Thank you 
I went back to MAC and picked up two more things 
- MAC Victorian lipstick
- MAC Blush Ombre Springshine
As well as i got the Morocan Oil.



pond23 said:


> ^ Great haul! I also recently picked up the Kaska Beige Quad, the Bubblegum l/s, and the Myth l/s. I will probably get VG Gaga next.


----------



## otilia

La Roche-Posay Hydranorme Emulsion
La Roche-Posay TOLERIANE Riche Creme


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Nectar
GWP Lipgloss & Estra Face Oil


----------



## yarbs83

MAC Dazzleglass in Kitty Couture
MAC Viva Glam "Gaga"
Lush Magic Mushroom bubble bar


----------



## kathyrose

A couple nail polishes on clearance from ULTA. Gosh, I love that store with their coupons and clearance!


----------



## yarbs83

Essie Tart Deco
China Glaze Something Sweet


----------



## Divyaangana

Foundation sponges
Maybelline Define-A-Lash mascara
Maybelline Lash Stiletto Voluptuous mascara


----------



## babyontheway

Kiehls lip blam in NY nude and East Village and 
Chanel Glossimer in glaze


----------



## Bagaday

Rapid Lash $50 - Lasts Forever!!!  My lashes are so long now that I do not need to use an eyelash curler.  This stuff is great and I've had no adverse reactions at all.


----------



## mcb100

today i got: 
     *3.5 oz Ed Hardy Perfume
      *Free pink Ed Hardy overnight bag (its actually kinda cute) 
      *Philosophy 3 in 1 in Vanilla Birthday Cake
     *Philosophy 3 in 1 in Pink Frosted Layer Cake
     *Philosophy 3 in 1 in Senorita Margarita 
      *false eyelashes
      *Urban Decay eyeshadow in Midnight Cowboy


----------



## DelicateRose

I guess it is okay to post makeup purchases...
I got Chantecaille latest eyeliner, Dolphin palette with a gift that had this gold type of cream and my favorite, Jasmine & lily mask, some serum and eyeshadow with a teal and gold trim makeup bag.


----------



## kathyrose

YTC Body Scrub


----------



## otilia

John Frieda brilliant brunette Shine Release Intensive Mask


----------



## talexs

Mario Badescu Order:
  *Buffering Lotion
  *Drying Lotion
  *Healing and Soothing Mask
  *Honey Moisturizer 
  *Control Moisturizer for Oily Skin


----------



## TygerKitty

A sparitual haul from billiondollarbabes... will post pics when they arrive!


----------



## roundandround

Elizabeth Arden 8hour cream


----------



## _bebee

givency quad eyeshadow palette


----------



## xpurseloverx

opi- jade is the new black
opi- hot n spicy
orly- opal hope
ysl-golden gloss
ysl- midnight palette
mac-studded nail polish
mac-lady gaga lipstick
lancome-liquid liner
lancome- concealer
chanel- vamp
chanel- concealer brush
chanel-concealer
chanel- pro lumire foundation
opps i was a lil over the top


----------



## neenabengals

A lipstick queen gloss called Fired Up.  Its a fire engine red lipgloss, lovely! From Space NK


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A MAC order and Ulta purchases

NYX eyeshadow trio
Essie Mint Candy Apple
OPI Designer Series Glow
Urban Decay 24/7 Mildew
MAC shadow Nanogold
MAC Lipglass Electric Fuchsia


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^I still have yet to get the 2 new DS's   My Ulta won't carry them yet!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I think mine just got them in, I have been looking for Glow for quite a while. Hope you find it soon too


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sephora Lip liner in Pinup Pink
Sephora Lip gloss in Rosy Glow.


----------



## i<3handbags

Revlon foundation brush. Got it on sale for $6.99.


----------



## Cheryl

Nars Laguna Bronzer


----------



## xpurseloverx

la girl nail polish
$OPI-underwater fantasy
$OPI= lagoona beach


----------



## NoSnowHere

OPI Jade is the new black
NYX gloss in perfect
Burt's Bees lemon cuticle cream


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Nars Dolce Vita lipstick and lip gloss.
Diorshow and Diorshow blackout mascara set.
Urban Decay Vapor eyeshadow.


----------



## devoted7

I've been going make up crazy lately!!! This isn't even all of it :shame: I need an intervention!





-MAC Lipstick in Pink Brust, Bubble Gum, and Phlox
-MAC Tinted Lipglass in Clutureclash and Electric Fuchsia 
-MAC Ombre Blush in Azalea Blossom and Ripe Peach 





-MAC Lip Gelee's in Shift to Pink, Preppy, Lush and Bright, and Resort Life (3 of them were purchased last month)
-MAC Cremeblends in Joie-De-Vivre & Florida
-MAC Pearlmatte Face Powder





-Chanel Glossimer in Nebula
-MAC's #188 Duo Fibre brush





-Beauty Blender
-Illamasqua Foundation Creamer
-Illamasqua Blush Creamer in Rude and Promise (swatches are in Illamasqua thread)
-Dior's Lip Glow
-MAC's Lip Treatment Lipstick
-MAC's Lady GaGa Lipstick

*everything else is a repeat of other pics posted above.

And Majority of my haul is from my beloved SO! I obviously didn't want anything but make up this Valentine's Day


----------



## Kansashalo

Laura Mercier Stickgloss lip colour in Quartz


----------



## girlygirl3

*devoted7 *- Wow, what a haul!  I love everything!!!


----------



## pond23

WOW! Now that is serious haulage *devoted7*! What a sweet SO you have! I love it all, especially the MAC Spring Colour Forecast items. My Ripe Peach arrived in the mail today (finally!), and I just LOVE it.
I have my eye on the Dior Lip Glow too. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## girlygirl3

From Sephora:

Urban Decay Stardust e/s in Diamond Dog - lovely shimmery taupey brown!
Korres e/s in Shimmering Brown (34S)
Sephora Professional Platinum Airbrush #55 - this is for liquid foundation application but I've just used it for blush and it's great!  It picks up color very well!  I purchased it because it's sooooo soft!


----------



## devoted7

girlygirl3 said:


> *devoted7 *- Wow, what a haul!  I love everything!!!



Thanks 



pond23 said:


> WOW! Now that is serious haulage *devoted7*! What a sweet SO you have! I love it all, especially the MAC Spring Colour Forecast items. My Ripe Peach arrived in the mail today (finally!), and I just LOVE it.
> I have my eye on the Dior Lip Glow too. Have you tried it yet?



I really like lip glow. I'm not going to lie, at first...I thought it was a waste of $28, because I didn't really see a difference. But it was on a gloomy day. But now, I'm loving it! I have been using it everyday since last Friday! I would wear it and put a gloss over it. It looks really nice. It makes my lips pink and it's cute. Not too wow, but yeah. It's worth a try! Check it out! 



girlygirl3 said:


> From Sephora:
> 
> Urban Decay Stardust e/s in Diamond Dog - lovely shimmery taupey brown!
> Korres e/s in Shimmering Brown (34S)
> Sephora Professional Platinum Airbrush #55 - this is for liquid foundation application but I've just used it for blush and it's great!  It picks up color very well!  I purchased it because it's sooooo soft!



lovely haul!!! gotta check out that airbrush!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^wow, some great items! I've got lipglow too. Like you said, nice pink, but it also helps when my lips are starting to chap. Has a great conditioner in it!


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ the Dior SA told me that is how you should wear lip glow - as a moisturizer that happens to turn a natural pink color based on your body's chemistry.  It does moisten and soft your lips well.


----------



## mcb100

Big Sexy Healthy Hair soy renewal leave in.
Big Sexy Healthy Hair flat iron mist.


----------



## Kansashalo

Shiseido White Lucent Brightening set (cleanser, softerner, and moisturizer).


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Shu Uemura - P Wine 25 blush
Shu Uemura - ME Purple 700 eyeshadow
Shu Uemura - M Beige 800 eyeshadow
Shu Uemura - PK321 lipstick
Shu Uemura Smoky layres false eyelashes


----------



## Loquita

LOVE your haul, *devoted*!!!  

You (and your SO) have killer taste.  

I am officially obsessed with both Viva Cyndi and Viva Gaga...I believe that each is worthy of at least one backup! And the Beauty Blender changed my life.  I am so happy that I paid attention to the raves here and bought one!

*it'sanaddiction*, I have been in love with the Min Candy Apple Essie forever...don't tell anyone, but I actually like it _better_ than Chanel Jade.


----------



## iamsecksi

from sephora:

*benefit bright lights, big city set*
This set contains:
- 0.37 oz "That Gal" Face Primer
- 0.3 oz BADgal Blue Mascara
- 0.05 oz Eye Bright pencil
- White leatherette travel mirror (which i misplaced already)

and* smashbox lash primer* which I'm going to return soon.. doesn't work well for me, thinking about exchanging for beautyblender..


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> LOVE your haul, *devoted*!!!
> 
> You (and your SO) have killer taste.
> 
> I am officially obsessed with both Viva Cyndi and Viva Gaga...I believe that each is worthy of at least one backup! And the Beauty Blender changed my life.  I am so happy that I paid attention to the raves here and bought one!
> 
> *it'sanaddiction*, I have been in love with the Min Candy Apple Essie forever...don't tell anyone, but I actually like it _better_ than Chanel Jade.



LOL! I basically gave him a list of make up I was currently lusting after and he picked out majority of the ones I really wanted 

the beauty blender is nice! i'm glad you like it! when you get the MAC #130 brush, let me know if you like one or the other better or both the same.


----------



## TygerKitty

iamsecksi said:


> from sephora:
> 
> *benefit bright lights, big city set*
> This set contains:
> - 0.37 oz "That Gal" Face Primer
> - 0.3 oz BADgal Blue Mascara
> - 0.05 oz Eye Bright pencil
> - White leatherette travel mirror (which i misplaced already)
> 
> and* smashbox lash primer* which I'm going to return soon.. doesn't work well for me, thinking about exchanging for beautyblender..



I bought all of this during my last sephora order lol!  I'm not enjoying the smashbox lash primer that much either *sigh* oh well...


----------



## crystalrnc

Last Sephora visit:

YSL Faux Cils
Nars Stolen Kisses gloss
Nars Tempest gloss
Nars Belize gloss
Micheal Kors EDP


----------



## lolitakali

Borghese Via Veneto Chrome Silver Polish (love the color but not what I needed for the moment, my nails are already painted)

Loreal Quick Stick
Maybelline Superstay Powergems 12 hr lipgloss
Express eyeliner in smokey gray

DH decided on an impulse Saturday Night Out... hence my quick run to RiteAid (only thing open at 11PM) for some Quicky Makeup finds on the road... whew!


----------



## Spendaholic

Hi All, My February Purchase Chanel.

This Came The Other Day, Its A Large Box For Something So Small.






Chanel Dissolvant Doux Nail Colour Remover. 

i have already posted this in thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...purchases-with-us-554185-37.html#post14303049


----------



## VanessaJean

Clairins ShineStop Translucent Powder. Replacment for my used up one. I had a gift card as well. Yay! It's the only thing that keeps me matte all day.


----------



## xpurseloverx

opi- suzi says feng shui
opi- dim sum plum
borghese- festa cerise
ulta mini free spring set with opi purchase
lumene serum


----------



## krazydaisy

it'sanaddiction said:


> Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Nectar
> GWP Lipgloss & Estra Face Oil



pretty, i like bobbi brown


----------



## krazydaisy

Spendaholic said:


> Hi All, My February Purchase Chanel.
> 
> This Came The Other Day, Its A Large Box For Something So Small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Dissolvant Doux Nail Colour Remover.
> 
> i have already posted this in thread
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...purchases-with-us-554185-37.html#post14303049



they do that to me too. Nordstrom is the worse when it comes to boxing proucts


----------



## PurseKindaGal

I got cliniques new Instant Lift For Brows & their new High Lengths Mascara


----------



## Spendaholic

krazydaisy said:


> they do that to me too. Nordstrom is the worse when it comes to boxing proucts


 
*krazydaisy* - i purchased mine from a company call *boots the chemist* they are located in the uk but do have stores in the usa.
normal i get a box just the right size but sadly not this time.
http://www.boots.com/en/BRI_538122/


----------



## Ilgin

My purchases for today;
Coco Mademoiselle Eau de Parfum
Shiseido ZEN Eau de Parfum
Clinique High Impact Mascara(my best!)
Shiseido Aromatic Salt Scrub (always a 'must-have')


----------



## perlefine

A Scent By Issey Miyake EDT (smells so clean and fresh, perfect for spring)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Mini haul...








DS Mystery and DS Glow, including new Hpyerlash Mascara from Smashbox


----------



## ellacoach

La Mer Fluid Tint in light
Chanel Bronzing Powder #1


----------



## karester

OPI Jade is the New Black
OPI Meet Me on the Star Ferry
OPI Spring Chic mini polishes (free for buying the above two)
---comes with OPI Ink, Rosy Future, Top Coat
NYX Eyeshadow Base Skin Tone
NYX Tea Rose ls
Maybelline Just Peachy es duo (limited edition)
Sally Hansen Comfort Shine Lip Glaze in Sweet Raspberry
MAC Strawberry Blonde lg
MAC Improvise Mineralize Blush
MAC Shore Leave es
MAC Gulf Stream es


----------



## chantal1922

I've been on a nail polish buying frenzy the past 2 weeks.
Forever 21 Gold Glitter 
NYC Starry Silver Glitter
Wet n Wild:
Sparked
Ice Blue
Just Kissed
Rockin in Rubies
Glitz


----------



## beauty k addict

lush true love and canadiana wrapped gifts/ t'eo deo + 2 frothy the snowman bubble bar freebies and some soap samples.


----------



## otilia

MAC Lustreglass Sinnamon
MAC Lustreglass Instant Gold
MAC Frost Lipstick Angel
MAC Cremesheen Lipstick Creme d´Nude

LUSH Big Shampoo
LUSH Porridge Soap
LUSH Sultana of Soap
LUSH Soft Coeur Massage Bar
LUSH King of Skin Body Butter


----------



## i<3handbags

I decided to order from Smashbox to get my free birthday gift lol. I got the Muse palette I wanted, a Lash DNA sample, photofinish sample, eye brightener sample, and my birthday gift.


----------



## VanessaJean

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils in:
Purple
Milk
Lavender
Black Bean 
Gold
Yogurt
Strawberry Milk


----------



## mcb100

Ulta Shower Smoothie in Appletini
Ulta Shower Smoothie in Creamy Cocolada
Philosophy 3 in 1 in Cinnamon Hot Dots
Philosophy 3 in 1 in Coconut Frosting
Philosophy Coconut Frosting Lip Shine
Philosophy 2 oz of Hope in a Jar
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Uzi
Urban Decay eyeshadow in El Dorado
Urban Decay body powder in Marshmallow


----------



## exotikittenx

YSL Lip gloss in Praline and Love Apple
YSL Special Edition Complexion Powder
L'Oreal Beauty Tubes Mascara


----------



## *Jem*

I bought a Clarisonic today! Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## beauty k addict

canadiana contents.. canadian maple soap and mountie massage bar 










beauty k addict said:


> lush true love and *canadiana* wrapped gifts/ t'eo deo + 2 frothy the snowman bubble bar freebies and some soap samples.


----------



## pond23

^ Too cute! I'm thinking of getting the Shu Uemura Essence Absolue.


----------



## Katie68506

3 eyeshadows & 3 lipsticks during the Lorac Sale at Hautelook


----------



## *Jem*

I just ordered 2 makeup brushes from Sigma to apply blush and MSFs. Kinda mad b/c I spend the same amount on one 188 brush from MAC last week. 

SS187
SS188


----------



## Vienne

Dior Addict Gloss - Organdy Pink
Lancome Dual Finish Powder Compact
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer - Eden
Benefit Dandelion Blush - Pretty pink color!


----------



## luxe K

A two pack of the Clarisonic delicate brush! Much needed as it's been a few months since I last replaced mine.


----------



## skincaregrl345

I just got a new OPI nail polish - Jade Is The New Black - it's the perfect shade of green and I'm absolutely in LOVE!!


----------



## skincaregrl345

Do you like your Clarisonic? I'm thinking about getting a Mia because I'm totally struggling with my acne....


----------



## rubyjuls

QVC
Monday's Smashbox TSV 
Mally's Bryant Park Kit
Mally's March TSV (had a link to order it early)


----------



## omgblonde

I finally got the Urban Decay Alice In Wonderland box of shadows!


----------



## *Jem*

ok I need to stop shopping. I bought these cute lip balms today


----------



## VanessaJean

Really want the Alice in Wonderland palette... Anyone know where I could get one?


----------



## NoSnowHere

*Jem* said:


> ok I need to stop shopping. I bought these cute lip balms today


I rec'd the mint one in a promotion.  Can you tell me where you bought them? Thanks!


----------



## *Jem*

^^

I got them at Walgreens


----------



## Loquita

**Jem**, I just got those, too!!  I would recommend that people look for them in the clearance section - at least at my Walgreens they were selling packs of three of those great lipbalms for a bit more than the price of _one_ of them elsewhere in the store.


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Really want the Alice in Wonderland palette... Anyone know where I could get one?



I would try Sephora or Ulta.  GL!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## *Jem*

um yea..so I'm back in this thread again 

went to Sephora at lunch got the Fresh sugar lover set and the sparkle strands. too bad the strands are too short for my hair


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ooh, I love the Fresh Sugar stuff! I got the Fresh Sugar Lemon Soap and it smells so yummy.


----------



## VanessaJean

We don't have a Sephora or Ulta here and they are sold out online. Anyone know of anywhere else I could get an Alice in Wonderland palette? TIA


----------



## elongreach

Normally don't show my stuff off too much, but since I took pics for another thread why not?


----------



## devoted7

^HOLY MOLEY!!! You went polish crazzzy! Love everything!


----------



## rubyjuls

Macys.com
Chanel Rouge Coco Lipstick in Mademoiselle
Chanel Rouge Coco Lipstick in Perle 
Chanel Rouge Coco Lipstick in Legende

Nordstrom.com
Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon
Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Mandarin 

A very Chanel night.


----------



## Cheryl

Mac Shadows in Club & Arena 
Mac 239 brush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

rubyjuls said:


> Macys.com
> Chanel Rouge Coco Lipstick in Mademoiselle
> Chanel Rouge Coco Lipstick in Perle
> Chanel Rouge Coco Lipstick in Legende
> 
> Nordstrom.com
> Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon
> Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Mandarin
> 
> A very Chanel night.


 
WOW! You got 3 of the new ones! I ordered La Pausa Rouge Coco, can't wait to try it!

Have you used the Laques before? I have Ming and Dynastie, they are very pigmented and have super lasting power! Awesome haul


----------



## rubyjuls

Yup!  I had a Macy's gift card which I was saving for the release of these lipsticks!  Those are the three colors I want the most.  Can't wait to get them. 

Nope, I haven't tried the Laques yet.  I've been lusting after those two shades since they first came out.  I was buying some Juicy Couture charms that are on sale on Nordstrom's website and decided to splurge on those two lipsticks as well so I'd get free shipping.


----------



## elongreach

I still haven't used my Dragon laque since I tried it on in Nordstrom.  It's such a pretty color though!


----------



## i<3handbags

Just ordered a Tarte lip gloss set from Rue La La with credit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

it'sanaddiction said:


> WOW! You got 3 of the new ones! I ordered La Pausa Rouge Coco, can't wait to try it!
> 
> Have you used the Laques before? I have Ming and Dynastie, they are very pigmented and have super lasting power! Awesome haul


 

Have used the laques.. do like them don't really love them

Did get several of the new rouge coco lipsticks which I am loving


----------



## *Jem*

I got these 2 fresh sets from Sephora today..I am becoming obsessed with Fresh. I wish it wasnt so $$$$

The soy set to use at night with my clarisonic







and this just because it smells yummy- and it was a good deal!






these purchases pushed me over the 500 point mark but I am not loving any of the gifts sephora is offering right now.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

After a not-so-good day at work, I needed some retail therapy to cheer me up. I stopped by the mall and visited Nordstrom and Sephora. I picked up-

From MAC: 
Soft Ochre paint pot
Colour 4 eyeshadow quad
Azalea Blossom ombre blush
Trax eyeshadow
Sample of Zoom Lash mascara

From Sephora:
Korres face primer
Benefit Skinny Jeans creaseless cream eyeshadow
Illamasqua Hussy powder blush
Illamasqua Never eyeshadow
NARS Sheer Glow foundation
NARS Albatross highlighter
Buxom Lashliner in Leatherette
Stila eyeshadow in Kitten (and the refillable pan to put it in)

Then I placed an order on Sephora.com when I got home:

Benefit's Legally Bronze value kit (I've been waiting for this to come back in stock online for a while! Such a good deal)
OPI for Sephora in Domestic Goddess
OPI for Sephora in What's a Tire Jack?
Pacifica/Tuscan Blood Orange Body Butter (because I needed to spend $5 more for free shipping...)

I have to say, shopping did the trick. I got home, played with my new makeup, and now I'm very happy and ready for a fun night out. lol!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^That's the way to do it! Great stuff 

I got some Bobbi Brown items.

Pot Rouge in Cabo Coral
Gel Eyeliner in Bronze Shimmer
Metallic Lip Color in Coral Reef
3 mini lipglosses GWP


----------



## devoted7

whoaa! awesome hauls!!! Deb, I'm really scared to get into Bobbi Brown...your pictures enable me


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Well, the eyeliners and cream shadows are a great place to start. And it's not like MAC, new collections only come out 4 or 5 times a year, LOL!


----------



## devoted7

^hahaha sooo true! I was contemplating on getting a gel liner. but want to finish my fluidliner first :/

And with MAC! it's ridiculous! I think they have had abotu 12 collections since the 2010. Goshness. too much! But I love it!!!


----------



## devoted7

rubyjuls said:


> Yup!  I had a Macy's gift card which I was saving for the release of these lipsticks!  Those are the three colors I want the most.  Can't wait to get them.
> 
> Nope, I haven't tried the Laques yet.  I've been lusting after those two shades since they first came out.  I was buying some Juicy Couture charms that are on sale on Nordstrom's website and decided to splurge on those two lipsticks as well so I'd get free shipping.



you just reminded me...I have a Macy's GC to use!


----------



## rubyjuls

That BB eyeliner looks beautiful as does the lipstick!


----------



## TygerKitty

Recent Zoya order (with the two free polishes!), Ulta order with the free gift and a makeup.com order!  They all arrived the same day which was totally fun!

Pic 1 and 2 - zoya polishes
L to R:  sylvie, astra, nova, roxy, juno

Pic 3 - all the stuff that came in the ulta free gift!

Pic 4 - my makeup.com order

Pic 5 - everything together including the stuff from my ulta order


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Tendre


----------



## Lulette

Dior Incognito eyeshadow palette
MUFE HD foundation 
Nars Sheer Matte foundation
Nars Laguna Bronzer


----------



## kathyrose

A bunch of CG and Ultra Pro nail polishes on clearance from Sally's


----------



## airborne

a bunch of purfumes, facial wash, and lotion etc...


----------



## Sauté

- Tri-Aktiline Instant Deep Wrinkle Filler
- id Bare Minerals Foundation


----------



## print*model

VanessaJean said:


> Really want the Alice in Wonderland palette... Anyone know where I could get one?


 
I got one for my daughter at Ulta for Valentine's Day.  I called them up and they held one for me because they said they were selling out fast.  She LOVES it!  

Hope you find one (if you haven't already).


----------



## elongreach

TygerKitty said:


> Recent Zoya order (with the two free polishes!), Ulta order with the free gift and a makeup.com order! They all arrived the same day which was totally fun!
> 
> Pic 1 and 2 - zoya polishes
> L to R: sylvie, astra, nova, roxy, juno
> 
> Pic 3 - all the stuff that came in the ulta free gift!
> 
> Pic 4 - my makeup.com order
> 
> Pic 5 - everything together including the stuff from my ulta order


 
You're so lucky.  I wanted that Ulta free gift and they ran out of that particular one so I was stuck with Tiger Lily.


----------



## Kansashalo

I stopped by MAC yesterday and picked up a few essentials!

MAC Studio Finish concealer
MAC Studio Tech Foundation 
MAC Liquidlast Liner in Point Black
MAC Plushglass in Power Supply







I love the ST foundation - I may have found a replacement for Vincent Longo's Water Canvas foundation (which was my HG)


----------



## pond23

Chanel Poudre Douce in Rosee
Chanel Rouge Coco l/s in Camelia
Chanel balancing foaming mousse facial cleanser


----------



## _bebee

MUFE primer
givenchy eyeshadow quad
dior liner


----------



## karester

- Conair Soft Curlers (these look so cool)
- Jergens Natural Glow Daily Moisturizer
- Pink Lemonade Lip Smacker
- Tresemme hair spray
- Orly Gumdrop nailpolish
- Ulta Material Girl nailpolish
- CoverGirl Lash Exact mascara (a backup)
- Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush lip glosses
- Victoria's Secret Body Lotion in Cupquake (my absolute fave lipgloss, then they discontinued it, this smells JUST like it) and Berry Smooch


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel rouge coco lipstick in mademoiselle, camelia, cashmere & line rousse
Edward Bess concealer
Edward Bess lipliner
Clea de peau silky lip #110
Chanel vamp nail polish
Chanel allegoria nail polish


----------



## SarahSeattle

Hmm, where to begin? I went on a bit of a beauty bender in the last week or so, especially after my polish-addicted self finally discovered head2toebeauty.com's huge selection of $2.99 China Glaze polishes! 
My purchases from there:
China Glaze: Re-Fresh Mint, Heli-Yum, Peachy Keen, High Hopes, Sugar High, Something Sweet, Light As Air, Flyin' High, Four Leaf Clover, Lemon Fizz, Good Witch?, Hybrid, Branding Iron, Red Stallion, Midnight Ride, Secret Peri-Wink-Le, Stroll, Let's Groove, Far Out, Custom Kicks

And one Orly polish: Rage.
So, yeah, a lot of polish...

Then, I had a Macy's gift card from a Christmas gift I returned. I'm _really_ not a Macy's girl - Nordstrom to the core here - but I saw that Lancome has a GWP with any $32.50 purchase, so I bought two Juicy Tubes Pure and got that gift! Only $9 OOP 

Sephora online order, also had a Christmas gift card burning a whole in my pocket:
Three Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange body butters (they're only $5 each right now and sooo worth it.)
NARS polish in Orgasm
$OPI in Brainiac
$OPI in Can U Keep a Secret (this may be a return, can't tell from online photo)
Tarte Multipleye lash primer; can't wait to see this in action!
Korres "limited-edition" set of three mango lipsticks for $21
Four Korres $7 sale eyeshadows: dark grey, pink, base, and sky blue (again, not sure if I'll keep, but worth seeing for such a good price!)
Two Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange perfume sets (on sale, probably will go in my gift stash for last-minute acquaintance/coworkers gifts).


----------



## englishlabrocky

Recently replaced one bottle of Eternity by Calvin Klein and one bottle of Gardenia Signature Scent by Caswell Massey


----------



## yarbs83

MAC dear cupcake eyeshadow
MAC orb eyeshadow
MAC hey sailor lustreglass


----------



## yarbs83

VanessaJean said:


> We don't have a Sephora or Ulta here and they are sold out online. Anyone know of anywhere else I could get an Alice in Wonderland palette? TIA



I've called all my local Sephora's and Ulta's and they're sold out everywhere around here . I keep checking online, but it's all oos online too. I've only seen them on ebay and they've been going for so much that I haven't bid yet. Good luck, I hope you find one somewhere!


----------



## aki_sato

Jurlique Sun Screen


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks *yarbs*. I am still on the lookout for one.


----------



## TygerKitty

I went to CCO and Sally's yesterday... 





Went to Ulta today...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

whoa Tyger, nice score! I love all the nail polish!


----------



## TygerKitty

it'sanaddiction said:


> whoa Tyger, nice score! I love all the nail polish!



Thanks... I have 17 (?) or so sparitual polishes coming next week as well lol my 'untried' pile is probably about 100 polishes oops


----------



## kathyrose

TygerKitty said:


> Thanks... I have 17 (?) or so sparitual polishes coming next week as well lol my 'untried' pile is probably about 100 polishes oops


 
Did your Sally's have the extra 50% off clearance? Were all the polishes you got cleranced? The only polishes I saw cleranced were CGs and Nina Ultra Pros. Got them still but I see some in your pile that I didn't see in my Sally's. Maybe I got there too late. LOL! Nice haul!


----------



## talexs

Mario Badescu Control Moisturizer for Oily Skin


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rouge Coco Lipstick in La Pausa
Shiseido Pure Retinol Eye Mask


----------



## TygerKitty

kathyrose said:


> Did your Sally's have the extra 50% off clearance? Were all the polishes you got cleranced? The only polishes I saw cleranced were CGs and Nina Ultra Pros. Got them still but I see some in your pile that I didn't see in my Sally's. Maybe I got there too late. LOL! Nice haul!



Hey!  They did have the promotion... only the two pink savvy polishes were 50% off; the finger paints were just $2.49 each and I couldn't resist lol!  The rest of the 50% off polishes were kinda lame, sigh!  They had CG the ten man and another one that was silvery but I do NOT need more silver polishes, lots of gold which I really don't wear and also lots of oranges like dreamsicle which someone (elongreach?) posted a pic of and I didn't really care for cause it was too bright.


----------



## VanessaJean

My ProActive kit came a few days ago. Going to try it.


----------



## babyontheway

in the last week:  Jo Malone bath gel ,chanel coco rouge l/s in rose comete, Mac l/s in politely pink, Mac lipliner in whirl and lipglass/lustre in nymphette, oyster girl and cultured.


----------



## LovesYSL

Yesterday I bought Narciso Rodriguez For Her Eau de Parfum and Chanel Nail polish in Inattendu. A couple hours ago I ordered Chanel Particuliere polish!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just placed an order at HauteLook for a Rock & Republic blush in Spank. They have 40% off R&R makeup!


----------



## krazydaisy

What's good from R&R? What would you recommend?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I haven't tried anything yet,LOL! I saw the blush in Allure magazine and checked it out at Nordies, but it was $40 so I passed. But at 40% off I couldn't resist. Shipping is $4.95 and the sale has about 35 hrs left.


----------



## thegoreprincess

ORLY Purple Velvet. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## devoted7

my beauty haul from the past couple weeks 






Nivea Tinted Moisturizers! One is cherry and the other is just shimmer. MAC's SPF15 Mineralize, MAC's 130 Brush, Ulta felt pen eye liner, Ulta eye liner pencils, Orly's Nail Polish in Pixie Dust (love it), and Origin's Spot Remover 





Shu Uemera's eye lash curler (OMG!!! AMAZING)!





NARS Temptation Gift Set: Orgasm Nail Polish and Super Orgasm Blush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Very nice! I was thinking about the NARS set too!


----------



## Loquita

Today's Mario Badescu order:

I just placed an MB order:

Drying Cream
Rolling Peel with AHA
Silver Powder
Enzyme Cleansing Lotion

Free shipping and great free samples, too!:
Kiwi Face Scrub
Drying Mask
Glycolic Acid Toner

My latest MAC order (new collection..Cremesheens and lip liners are my downfall!) ush::

Cremesheen: Double Dare; Richer, Lusher
Lip Pencils: In Synch; Mouth Off
Lip Glass: Kumquat 

Pics when everything arrives!!

Now Bobbi Brown would only have her F&F sale...


----------



## beauty k addict

agent provocateur 


perfumed body cream  
titillation


----------



## TygerKitty

My other ulta order...

The eyeshadow and lip gloss duo in the lower right corner are what I ordered, the rest is the tiger lily free gift!


----------



## pinkboudoir

Laura Mercier Lip Glace - Violet, Babydoll


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Soft Ochre MAC Paint Pot


----------



## Spendaholic

My Order From Boots UK.
Head & Shoulders Anti-Dandruff Shampoo - Colour Care.
Head & Shoulders Anti-Dandruff Conditioner - Hydrating Smooth & Silky.
Nivea - Lip Conditioner - Sun Protect SPF 30 With Water Resiatant.
Nivea - Lip Conditioner - Essential Care.


----------



## kathyrose

TygerKitty said:


> Hey! They did have the promotion... only the two pink savvy polishes were 50% off; the finger paints were just $2.49 each and I couldn't resist lol! The rest of the 50% off polishes were kinda lame, sigh! They had CG the ten man and another one that was silvery but I do NOT need more silver polishes, lots of gold which I really don't wear and also lots of oranges like dreamsicle which someone (elongreach?) posted a pic of and I didn't really care for cause it was too bright.


Thanks for the reply. I stopped by yesterday to return 3 cause the girl on Friday at the first store I stopped by didn't apply the 50% off. Well, the girl at the register was more than happy to re-ring them with the correct price and I found more polishes there. LOL!

I wonder if they do this at the end of each month. I have a 15% off from February's purchases that I am holding on to by the end of the month.


----------



## elongreach

My sallys had NO polishes on clearance.  I only went to one and I'm not planning on going to another this month.  There isn't anything I really need and their flyer wasn't really helping.  I had a 20% off coupon and I used it on a hard hat dryer (there was a 5 off coupon in the flyer) and 2 china glaze polishes for a grand total of 34 bucks.  The woman in the store thought I was good.  I got a really good deal.  

Anyway, I'm not going back til next month when I get my 15% coupon.  Maybe they'll have something better going on next time.


----------



## hautecouture15

I got :

-Benefit That Gal face primer
-Ciate nail polish in Sienna
-UD Big Fatty Mascara
-Illamasqua cream blush in lies
-Too Faced Bronzed and Beautiful palette - going back as asos.com sent me a faulty one


----------



## VanessaJean

Got my Sephora order today:
MakeUp Forever Camoflauge Palette 1
Benefit Cream Shadow in Skinny Jeans
UD Cream Shadows Midnight Rodeo and Delinquent 
Samples- Deluxe Cover FX Primer and Treatment serum, Bliss Fat Girl Scrub, Zihr Clean, Bare Essentials Moisturizer
Birthday Gift- Sephora Beautiful Eyes kit


----------



## babyontheway

Part of my neiman marcus beauty order arrived today:
Nars nailpolish in Gimmeshelter
Nars lipstick in cruisin


----------



## Kansashalo

Here is my latest haul.  I have heard so much about this brand I had to try it.  And for the price....if I hated it, it wasn't a loss.  I tried to get a little something for each collection (the $1, studio, and mineral lines).

E.L.F haul











Studio ($3) concealer brush
Studio ($3) Eyeshadow C brush
Powder brush ($1) 
Studio ($3) single eyeshadow in raspberry truffle
Eyeshadow duo ($1) in (black/grey)
Studio ($3) eyeliner and shadow stick in smoke
Mineral ($3) lipgloss in night owl (these are paraben free!)


----------



## Lulette

Dior Creme De Rose lip balm
Lipfusion gloss in Summer


----------



## krazydaisy

I bought new Chanel Lipstick


----------



## karester

Laura Mercier Oil Free Flawless Face Kit in Nude
Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Solid Perfume
Get Real Peaches lip balm
Too Faced Candelight
Fresh Sugar Lychee eau de parfum rollerball
Eyeshadow brush
Lancome Juicy Tubes Dancing in the Rain set
$OPI - Three Way Mirror
$OPI - It's Bouquet With Me
Sinful Colors - Frenzy
First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser (100 point gift)
Kabuki Brush
MAC - Shimmermoss es
MAC - Viva Glam Cyndi
3 samples from Sephora







This pic shows the glitter in the two polishes.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Nice!! I love getting a lot at once! Love the Pacifica Tucson Blood Orange scent, haven't tried the Fresh yet!

A couple of things from Walgreens
L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base
Revlon Scented Nail Polish Mad About Mango


----------



## devoted7

karester awesome haul!


----------



## holycooooow

Benefit creaseless eyeshadow in skinny jeans
UD primer potion
Shiseido mascara base


----------



## calzz

Dior- Miss Dior Cherie
Dylan's- Candy Butter Cream in chocolate cupcake
Caudalie- Foaming cleanser
Sephora brand- eyeliner, eyeshadow, mascara
various nail polishes


----------



## Loquita

*karester* - you will adore the LM Flawless Face kit.  It is one of my best Sephora buys, ever - I am completely hooked on it now! I_ love_ the Viva Glam Cyndi (I like it better than Gaga, even - shhhhh) and the Pacifica, too!

You have great taste.


----------



## babyontheway

MAC:
naked frost l/g
cultured l/g
prr l/g 
viva glam vi l/g (SE)
creme d'ude l/s
hopefully I will receive another delivery today with more goodies!!


----------



## MissTiss

Eco-Tools concealer brush.  It's soooooooo soft.


----------



## *Jem*

karester said:


> Laura Mercier Oil Free Flawless Face Kit in Nude
> Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Solid Perfume
> Get Real Peaches lip balm
> Too Faced Candelight
> Fresh Sugar Lychee eau de parfum rollerball
> Eyeshadow brush
> Lancome Juicy Tubes Dancing in the Rain set
> $OPI - Three Way Mirror
> $OPI - It's Bouquet With Me
> Sinful Colors - Frenzy
> First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser (100 point gift)
> Kabuki Brush
> MAC - Shimmermoss es
> MAC - Viva Glam Cyndi
> 3 samples from Sephora




I got my fresh lychee from sephora yesterday and am wearing it today! It smells so good! I have the body wash and lotion too.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer in Red Shine


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Benefit Hello Flawless Powder
Deborah Lippmann Waking Up in Vegas


----------



## Love Of My Life

olay body wash w/shea butter
burt's bees body lotion & foot cream
burt's bee face scrub
prestige lip pencil


----------



## devoted7

-Studio Fix Fluid
-Studio Finish Concealer





-Enzyme Cleansing Gel
-Special Cucumber Lotion
samples in...
-Raspberry Body Scrub
-Drying Mask
-Seaweed Night Cream


----------



## Loquita

Some stuff from Mario Badescu:  







Enzyme Cleansing Gel
Rolling Cream Peel w/ AHA
Silver Powder
Drying Cream
And sample of Kiwi Face Scrub, Drying Mask, and Glycolic Acid Toner

And *devoted* - let me know what you think of the Seaweed cream, please!


----------



## Loquita

babyontheway said:


> MAC:
> naked frost l/g
> cultured l/g
> prr l/g
> viva glam vi l/g (SE)
> creme d'ude l/s
> hopefully I will receive another delivery today with more goodies!!



Love both the Prrr and Viva Glam VI lipglasses!  I am considering Creme d'Nude, too...

I have a MAC delivery coming tomorrow.  

It's like crack, I swear.


----------



## talexs

Loquita said:


> Some stuff from Mario Badescu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enzyme Cleansing Gel
> Rolling Cream Peel w/ AHA
> Silver Powder
> Drying Cream
> And sample of Kiwi Face Scrub, Drying Mask, and Glycolic Acid Toner
> 
> And *devoted* - let me know what you think of the Seaweed cream, please!



Yay, your Mario order arrived


----------



## Loquita

talexs said:


> Yay, your Mario order arrived



Yep - less than two days after I ordered it!  You gotta love that company.


----------



## talexs

^^Agreed, they have awesome customer service, super fast shipping, and if you don't rack up enough to qualify for free shipping the rates are beyond reasonable.  Hope you are loving everything you bought!


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> Some stuff from Mario Badescu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enzyme Cleansing Gel
> Rolling Cream Peel w/ AHA
> Silver Powder
> Drying Cream
> And sample of Kiwi Face Scrub, Drying Mask, and Glycolic Acid Toner
> 
> And *devoted* - let me know what you think of the Seaweed cream, please!



Awesome haul! lucky you to get your package 2 days later!!! Mine too a week :/ but it might of been lost or something. LOL! Love the cleanser and lotion so far...haven't tried the samples yet.


----------



## sweetart

Ohhh the rolling cream peel sounds interesting! 
Love the enzyme cleanser! Will you post a review when you've had a chance to try everything?



Loquita said:


> Some stuff from Mario Badescu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enzyme Cleansing Gel
> Rolling Cream Peel w/ AHA
> Silver Powder
> Drying Cream
> And sample of Kiwi Face Scrub, Drying Mask, and Glycolic Acid Toner
> 
> And *devoted* - let me know what you think of the Seaweed cream, please!


----------



## pond23

^ The Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel is one of my favorite facial cleansers of all time *Loquita* and *devoted7*! I have been using it on and off for many years. I think that you are going to love it.


----------



## La Fée Absinthe

Benefit "That Gal" and "Some Kind of Gorgeous"... primer is OK, foundation not so much...
Tarte mascara- liking it enough
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer-best so far, but still not quite "WOW" factor
Ole Henriksen Herbal Day Crème - enjoying it quite a bit
Lancome Color Fever Plumper - Like it


----------



## LovesYSL

I ordered Narciso Rodriguez For Her Hair Mist from Bloomie's. Their customer service has been pretty great recently- I ordered something Monday night super late and it was waiting for me when I got home on Wednesday- not even 48 hours later! Let's see if my hair mist comes today...


----------



## devoted7

went to target to pick up Sonia Kashuk's Bent Eyeliner Brush. It's pretty much amazing


----------



## desertsand

Philosophy ~ angel lip gloss (pretty please). Love the little compact it comes in w/mirror!


----------



## i<3handbags

Found a NARS eyeshadow palette at TJ Maxx, and picked up some Elizabeth Arden moisturizer for $9.99. I am so psyched about that NARS palette.


----------



## krazydaisy

I didn't know TJ Max carried NARS


----------



## mcb100

Estee Lauder cream eyeshadow in Precious Jade


----------



## i<3handbags

krazydaisy said:


> I didn't know TJ Max carried NARS



They get it from time to time. I have seen lip gloss sets, and blush gloss combos before.


----------



## chantal1922

Today I bought Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion and OPI black matte nail polish.


----------



## elongreach

krazydaisy said:


> I didn't know TJ Max carried NARS


 
They do.  I found and bought a lipgloss on clearance about a week ago.  It was the only thing there though unfortunately.


----------



## pond23

i<3handbags said:


> *Found a NARS eyeshadow palette at TJ Maxx,* and picked up some Elizabeth Arden moisturizer for $9.99. I am so psyched about that NARS palette.


 
^ Wow! What a great find! I have never seen NARS at TJ Maxx.


----------



## Hielostar

From the CCO:
MAC Sexy Shenanigans l/g set (Holiday '09)
MAC Grand Entrance e/s
MAC Circa Plum pigment

From JCPenney (yay 50% off!):
OPI Ate Berries in the Canaries n/p
OPI Blushingham Palace n/p


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ I have that l/g set and love it! Poetic License is my favorite.


----------



## Hielostar

i<3handbags said:


> ^^ I have that l/g set and love it! Poetic License is my favorite.



I was so happy that I was able to hold out for some of the sets to go to the CCO (I had put this set on my Wish List, but no one was able to make it to a MAC to get it for me!)


----------



## Kansashalo

no pics today but yesterday I bought:

MAC 187 brush 
MAC mineralized skinfinish natural powder in dark
Shiseido luminizing lipgloss in Marachino
Keihls ultimate strength hand salve


----------



## VanessaJean

Shiseido Pureness Moisturizer.


----------



## Love Of My Life

from space nk today revive.. serum, eye cream and night cream...


----------



## devoted7

-MAC Foundation Pump
-MAC Lip Liner in Boldly Bare
-Chanel Rouge Coco Lipstick in Mademoiselle


----------



## bunnymasseuse

i<3handbags said:


> They get it from time to time. I have seen lip gloss sets, and blush gloss combos before.



I actually saw some nars lipgloss sets of 5 or such at tjmaxx today.  I also saw some of the  duo glosses today as well.  First time i had seen nars in the Dulles store so far.


----------



## babyontheway

devoted7 said:


> -MAC Foundation Pump
> -MAC Lip Liner in Boldly Bare
> -Chanel Rouge Coco Lipstick in Mademoiselle



Don't you love the new Rouge Coco l/s?  I only have rose comete (so far) but wear it all day everyday since I got it  I even put it on before I go to beg:lolots:


----------



## babyontheway

You are an enabler... you started this addiction  You have to get creme d'nude.  It is the perfect nude for me!  I am going to have to get a back up of Viva Glam VI l/g for sure!  Can't wait to see what gets delivered to you



Loquita said:


> Love both the Prrr and Viva Glam VI lipglasses!  I am considering Creme d'Nude, too...
> 
> I have a MAC delivery coming tomorrow.
> 
> It's like crack, I swear.


----------



## nicci404

Rogue Coco - Organdi Rose - love it!!! 
Ecotools - brushes in a set. 4 brushes w/cosmetic bag for only $9.99! 
Jo Malone - White Jasmine & Mint Body Creme


----------



## mcb100

I got:
*bath and body works japenese cherry blossom perfume
*bath and body works black raspberry vanilla body mist
*victorias secret energizing body wash
*victorias secret beauty rush lipgloss in I Want Candy
*victorias secret beauty rush lipgloss in Hot Cocoanut
*pureology nanoglaze hair styling cream
*free samples of biolage shampoo, conditioner, & intensive hair masque


----------



## VanessaJean

Where did you get the Beauty Rush stuff? It's been discontinued here and I love it!!


----------



## sweet_pees

i got:

tarte MultiplEYE Lash Enhance
tarte MultiplEYE&#8482; Clinically-Proven Natural Lash Enhancing Primer	
tarte MultiplEYE&#8482; Clinically-Proven Natural Lash Enhancing Mascara


----------



## omgblonde

I went a little crazy in MAC this week!

209 brush
217 brush
228 brush
'Carbon' eyeshadow pan
'Electra' eyeshadow pan
'Golden' bronzing powder
'Ripe Peach' blush ombre
'Azalea Blossom' blush ombre
'Rhapsody in Two' mineralize blush

Also just ordered from Illamasqua!
'Indulge' intense lipgloss
'Over' colour intense lipstick


----------



## missjenny2679

devoted7 said:


> -MAC Foundation Pump
> -MAC Lip Liner in Boldly Bare
> -Chanel Rouge Coco Lipstick in Mademoiselle


 

I LOVE MAC foundation pumps! I use it for my EL foundation and liquid bronzer from last year! The fit is perfect!


----------



## mcb100

VanessaJean said:


> Where did you get the Beauty Rush stuff? It's been discontinued here and I love it!!



I had no idea its been discontinued in some places, I just bought it at the local VS in my mall...in the United States?


----------



## xpurseloverx

4 new nail polishes
2 from the new rimmel line - forgot names i got a red and a pink
2 from milani high definition the new holos- the pink n purple one =D


----------



## kathywko

3 essie nail polishes (chinchilly, tart deco, lilacism)
2 VS pink all over body mists
3 MAC eyeshadows (black tied, beauty marked, scene)
MAC Fix+
MAC Viva Glam GaGa lipstick
Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## Lulette

Redken Guts 
Bumble & Bumble Grooming Creme
Rimmel nail polish in Midnight Blue
Milani Nail polish in Burgundy Baby


----------



## kathyrose

Revlon scented nail polish - Strawberry something


----------



## krazydaisy

Nars Lipgloss


----------



## My Purse Addiction

sweet_pees said:


> i got:
> 
> tarte MultiplEYE Lash Enhance
> tarte MultiplEYE Clinically-Proven Natural Lash Enhancing Primer
> tarte MultiplEYE Clinically-Proven Natural Lash Enhancing Mascara


 
Ooh, I've been interested in trying these. Let me know how you like them!


----------



## aki_sato

Bough L'oreal nail polishes...but they last not even a day..


----------



## kenseysimone

DWS
Particuliere
Milf


----------



## babyontheway

Nars Multiple in cococabana
MAC nailpolish in blue india
MAC lipglass in English accent


----------



## i<3handbags

L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black


----------



## karester

I'm hoping for this to be my last purchase until after my New York trip next month.

Maybelline Eye Studio Color Pearls in Carbon Frost and Silver Starlet
Maybelline Cool Effect Cooling Shadow/Liner in Sugar Plum Ice
Stella rollerball by Stella McCartney (looove this!)
Clinique Superbalm Gloss - Black Honey
$OPI - Let's Do Lunch and It's Somewhere in My Purse


----------



## yeliab

Bare Skin Eau de Parfum Spray - Leslie Blodgett

Yummy scent!!  

Philosophy - the Supernatural airbrushed foundation


----------



## frantic

Bliss handcream from Sephora. My absolute new favorite. I got one for home and a travel size for my purse. 

Fran


----------



## kenseysimone

frantic said:


> Bliss handcream from Sephora. My absolute new favorite. I got one for home and a travel size for my purse.
> 
> Fran



I bought this handcream a couple of months ago, and it is my absolute favorite. I had it back at customer service when I was working the other day and everyone I was working with kept coming back for more. Haha.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some of my buys from the weekend/last week:





Discounted Opi train case... got it 1/2 off for around 30$




Matte Lincoln Park (probably give to my BFF)
Some no longer made Sexy Curls mouse
Some brightening lipgloss with half lip filler? strange...





Some stuff from TJMAXX (or marshalls?)








A set of Body Shop body lotion soap
Some Molton Brown? for my BH to clean his face prior to shaving
NARS lipgloss (might have gotten a dupe of what I already had... not sure)
Origins moisturizing lotion
Bliss bath & shower gel


----------



## crazybagmo

just bought Reverse from Rodan and Fields.  excited to give it a try!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Other items, from ULTA..








Shady Day Gift Set
Pedi Gel booties
Stilla Shore eye-shadow
John Frieda Root awakening spray
CG Thunderbird
Piggy Polish Shake your Blue-ty
Karina smaller hair claw





Stilla eye-shadow Shore




CG Thunderbird
Piggy Polish Shake Your Blue-ty




Package of Shady Day Gift Set items... like Shady Day wipes, Shady Spray and Shady stick


----------



## NoSnowHere

OPI Jade is the New Black
OPI Chopsticking to My Story
Ulta waterproof eyeliner in dark brown
Rimmel lipstick in Vintage Pink
CG Lash Blast Volume in black
NYX jumbo eye pencil in Milk


----------



## i<3handbags

I got Cover Girl Simply Ageless Color Corrector for extreme dark circles, and Cover Girl concealer since they were BOGOF at Rite Aid. I also got the Wet N Wild Paradise Cove palette on clearance for $1.24 at Rite Aid.


----------



## Cheryl

My MAC Haul Online.. I cant wait for it to come in!!!
Liberty of London Eye Shadow Birds & Berries
Liberty of London Makeup Bag Medium	
Viva Glam VI Lipstick 
Liberty of London Lipstick Ever Hip
Liberty of London Summer Rose Blush 
Liberty of London Eye Shadow Give Me Liberty of London
Liberty of London Lipstick Blooming Lovely
Liberty of London Nail Polish Blue India


----------



## Lovedior

i just bought the lancome make up remover


----------



## hautecouture15

UD 24/7 glide on eyeliner in bourbon


----------



## kiss_p

Yesterday, I bought some Carol's Daughter products from TJ Maxx.

I got the body oil in Jamacian Punch and Groove and a body scrub in Groove.


----------



## i<3handbags

They just got more NARS in, and I got the mini lip gloss set (striptease, orgasm, bloodwork, harlow, triple x) for $24.99 and a duo (Giza/Boogie Nights) for $16.99. They did have the same duo on clearance for $10, but the box wasn't sealed (the duo and mini set were both sealed) and I am not about to risk getting used gloss from someone with lip goobers lol.

I also got the MAC beauty powder in Shell Pearl, and it's so pretty! I ended up being disappointed by the rest of the collection though. I am not at home, so I can't post pics right now.


----------



## i<3handbags

i<3handbags said:


> They just got more NARS in, and I got the mini lip gloss set (striptease, orgasm, bloodwork, harlow, triple x) for $24.99 and a duo (Giza/Boogie Nights) for $16.99. They did have the same duo on clearance for $10, but the box wasn't sealed (the duo and mini set were both sealed) and I am not about to risk getting used gloss from someone with lip goobers lol.
> 
> I also got the MAC beauty powder in Shell Pearl, and it's so pretty! I ended up being disappointed by the rest of the collection though. I am not at home, so I can't post pics right now.



Pics!!


----------



## girlygirl3

i<3handbags said:


> Pics!!


 
Nice haul!  Congrats on the NARS deals!  Also, I like the Shell Pearl beauty powder - good choice!


----------



## Kansashalo

i<3handbags said:


> Pics!!



Ok, I am going to TJMax after work tomorrow!!!!


----------



## kenseysimone

Jade is the new black
Lilacism
High Society
Silver Chrome


----------



## pond23

Cheryl said:


> My MAC Haul Online.. I cant wait for it to come in!!!
> Liberty of London Eye Shadow Birds & Berries
> Liberty of London Makeup Bag Medium
> Viva Glam VI Lipstick
> Liberty of London Lipstick Ever Hip
> Liberty of London Summer Rose Blush
> Liberty of London Eye Shadow Give Me Liberty of London
> Liberty of London Lipstick Blooming Lovely
> Liberty of London Nail Polish Blue India


 
^ Great MAC haul *Cheryl*! I also ordered the GMLOL medium makeup bag and the Blooming Lovely lipstick.


----------



## Loquita

My latest MAC, Mario Badescu, and Bobbi Brown Hauls:






L to R: Mario Badescu Glycolic Acid Toner, Shy Girl l/s,  Ever Hip l/s, Peachstock l/s, English Accent l/g, Boldly Bare l/l, Bough Grey e/s 






Ruby Red Rich Color Gloss, Bronze Shimmer Gel Eyeliner


----------



## Loquita

kenseysimone said:


> Jade is the new black
> Lilacism
> High Society
> Silver Chrome



Love the Essie color!


----------



## Loquita

Cheryl said:


> My MAC Haul Online.. I cant wait for it to come in!!!
> Liberty of London Eye Shadow Birds & Berries
> Liberty of London Makeup Bag Medium
> Viva Glam VI Lipstick
> Liberty of London Lipstick Ever Hip
> Liberty of London Summer Rose Blush
> Liberty of London Eye Shadow Give Me Liberty of London
> Liberty of London Lipstick Blooming Lovely
> Liberty of London Nail Polish Blue India



Great picks!  You got some of the stuff that is already OOS - you will love the Ever Hip, it is very pretty (I got mine today).


----------



## trueshoelove2

I got the Bare Minerals Bronzed & Brilliant kit.  It came with the faux tan matte powder, lip gloss in citrus tart, and a brush  Love it so far!


----------



## mcb100

Just bought
 -3.4 oz of Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche perfume 

smells sooo good


----------



## karester

- Bulk Wipes
- Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
- Birds & Berries eyeshadow
- Vex eyeshadow
- Blue India Nail Lacquer


----------



## Jahpson

purchased an aloe leaf


----------



## TygerKitty

Received my very first ELF order... I was too curious not to try it out!  
Missing from the pic are the makeup remover wipes and mattifying face powder compact as well as mineral foundation primer and eyelid primer (I don't know what I was thinking when I took the pic without four items lol!)





And here's my sparitual order from billion dollar babes... I could NOT believe that only nail polish was in that HUGE box (see attached pics)... but they all arrived safely thanks to the massive amounts of bubble wrap!  Only thing that didn't arrive was a different set of 6 because they ran out!


----------



## devoted7

love LOVE love everyone's new hauls!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Everlong Lengthening Mascara in Ever Violet


----------



## devoted7

^pretty!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I'm wearing this today.  I forgot how much I love it! 





mcb100 said:


> Just bought
> -3.4 oz of Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche perfume
> 
> smells sooo good


----------



## mcb100

Victorias Secret lip plumper in Baby Pink


----------



## *Jem*

finally picked up the Liberty of London for MAC today, Also used my VIB discount at sephora. I  posted detailed shots of the MAC stuff in the makeup forum

(click the pic to make it bigger)


----------



## Kansashalo

I scored a few goodies from TJ Maxx

Calvin Klein lip gloss
NARS eyeshadow 9947 palette
(pic courtesy of scarlettemptress, who also has swatches)
http://scarletempress.blogspot.com/2009/02/nars-limited-edition-9947-palette.html


----------



## girlygirl3

^ I love NARS palettes!  I hope to get one one day!


----------



## i<3handbags

Ooohh! Go you! I got that NARS palette too, and it's so pretty.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ it is and SUCH a deal! I think i paid $24 for just a 2 color palette of NARS shadow so to get 6 is a steal!


----------



## bnjj

Today I bought Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss in Candy Glow and MAC Liberty of London Nail Lacquer in Blue India.

A few weeks ago I bought the Bare Minerals Liner Shadow Quad and Buxom lipgloss in Lola but didn't get around to posting.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Essie Polish in It's Genius and Tea and Crumpets! (:


----------



## devoted7

loving everyone's hauls!

PS: can't believe TJ MAX sells NARS!!! that's insane, but awesome at the same time!


----------



## pond23

mcb100 said:


> Just bought
> -3.4 oz of Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche perfume
> 
> smells sooo good


 
^ This is such a great fragrance! It is an instant mood lifter!


----------



## aquablueness

devoted7 said:


> loving everyone's hauls!
> 
> PS: can't believe TJ MAX sells NARS!!! that's insane, but awesome at the same time!



I KNOW, i think i saw some NARS there a while back!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Goodies from Bobbi Brown, Nars, & Gucci


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ OMG, that is a nice haul.  What color is the NARS blush?


----------



## _bebee

almost done my bottle of gucci-envy me perfume, 

so i just ordered a new one


----------



## VanessaJean

Some Neostrata- 
Neostrata Oil Free Gel Cleanser
Neostrata Toning Solution Acne Care
Neostrata Oil Free Matifying Fluid 

Som Marcelle Face Wipes and Hard Candy perfume by Urban Decay. Love it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

good beauty hauls.. enjoy...


----------



## ashtray-girl

mac l/s hue (back to mac)
mac lipglass nymphette
mac powerpoint bordeauxline
benefit erase paste


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ you're talking about your own line, right?


----------



## linpaddy

Boscia MakeUp Breakup Cool Cleansing Oil.
Best make up remover ever for dry sensitive skin.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*DC*,isn't Gucci Flora yummy? I can't stop smelling the tester when I go to Ulta. lol


----------



## i<3handbags

MAC Colour 3 quad


----------



## Loquita

I bought some Laura Mercier eye makeup brushes:  

Smudge brush
Smokey Eye Liner brush

I am normally a MAC brush person all the way but for some reason I really like LM brushes, too - though I don't much care for any of her other products except for the tinted moisturizer, loose powder, and concealer, which are all amazing.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ I love LM's brushes too so you're not alone.  One of my favs is her 'finishing eye' brush!

Well I picked up some Essie from TJ Maxx today...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Kansashalo said:


> /\ I love LM's brushes too so you're not alone.  One of my favs is her 'finishing eye' brush!
> 
> Well I picked up some Essie from TJ Maxx today...


I think I have show stopper as a full size  ... which means I kept it because I loved it :0 Hope to see your NOTDs!


----------



## *Jem*

I bought 2 YSL rouge volupte lipsticks today.  they are the most amazing thing ever!

2 sensual silk
7 lingerie pink


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> /\ OMG, that is a nice haul.  What color is the NARS blush?



orgasm


----------



## regretless

jem, i'm very jealous! i've always wanted to try YSL lippies


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Jem*, love your YSL lippies haul. I am a sucka for the packaging.


----------



## Loquita

Please, tell me more about the YSL lippies!  I am curious - and I LOVE YSL bags, so I will prob. like the makeup as well.


----------



## Loquita

Kansashalo said:


> /\ I love LM's brushes too so you're not alone.  One of my favs is her 'finishing eye' brush!
> 
> Well I picked up some Essie from TJ Maxx today...



Thanks for the tip on the LM brush!  I will check that one out for next time - and great minds think alike...Essie is my fave n/p brand!  I get so excited to find them at TJ Maxx, too.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I had 5 boxes on my front porch today!

Here is what I got:
MAC - Frankly Fresh & Ever Hip
Peter Thomas Roth Hand Creme
Lippmann Polishes - I'm Not Innocent & Love Shack
Lippmann Smooth Operator File
Exuviance Night Cream
Urban Decay 24/7 Lip Pencil - Wicked
Rock & Republic Blush - Spank


----------



## Loquita

^Don't you just _love it_ when all those boxes are sitting there waiting for you?  

Awesome haul!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^thank you! yes, it's like christmas


----------



## *Jem*

Loquita said:


> Please, tell me more about the YSL lippies!  I am curious - and I LOVE YSL bags, so I will prob. like the makeup as well.



OMG...where to start? They are so so smooth and creamy. Nicely pigmented. #2 is awesome on my super pigmented lips. The packaging is so OTT and awesome. Waaay expensive at $34 a pop but I will be purchasing more!


----------



## i<3handbags

Face cleanser


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac mineralize foundation NC20 (runs dark cuz I'm NC25 in SFF)
lipglass in cultured


----------



## kathyrose

Kansashalo said:


> /\ I love LM's brushes too so you're not alone. One of my favs is her 'finishing eye' brush!
> 
> Well I picked up some Essie from TJ Maxx today...


 
TJMaxx? Man, I gotta find out what mine has. I rarley go.


----------



## i<3handbags

kathyrose said:


> TJMaxx? Man, I gotta find out what mine has. I rarley go.



Yep, I see it there pretty regularly. And mine sucks lol.


----------



## samhainophobia

Skincare:
La Roche-Posay Hydraphase Facial Moisturizer
La Roche-Posay Toleriane Purifying Foaming Cream Cleanser
La Roche-Posay Anthelios 60 Melt-in Sunscreen

Makeup:
Urban Decay Rush lipstick (UD lipsticks are outstanding.  I have Naked, which is a wonderful everyday your-lips-but-better shade, and Revolution, which is the best classic blue-red I've ever used.)
Kat Von D True Romance eyeshadow palette (super psyched to get this!  I'm a big fan of Kat Von D's e/s palettes.  The shadows are soft and blend well, the color payoff is very good, and they lasts all day with no fading or creasing when used with a primer.)

And replacement bottles of Living Proof shampoo and styling spray and Barielle Quick-Dry Manicure Extender -- all great stuff.


----------



## *Jem*

I bought UD 24/7 liner duo w/ sharpener from Ulta today. Really great deal. I got Bourbon and Binge


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^wow ulta too? UD site is having a great deal on 24/7 liners as well.


----------



## *Jem*

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^wow ulta too? UD site is having a great deal on 24/7 liners as well.



Say whaaaat?

I think I may order one from there too! awesome deal!

thank you!


----------



## babyontheway

MAC- blue india nail polish and english accent lipglass


----------



## *Jem*

and thanks to DeeDeeLovely I got this in Stereophonic:


----------



## xpurseloverx

blue india by MAC


----------



## VanessaJean

Alice in Wonderland palette!! Yay!


----------



## kenseysimone

Coffee Break & Prince Charming


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Lathering Tube Soap
3 GWP - Mascara, SPF Face Lotion, Clear Lipgloss


----------



## devoted7

awesome hauls ladies!


----------



## mayen120

mac zoomlash.....love this!


----------



## TygerKitty

Well, I needed to stock up on some 'essentials' but ended up buying a LOT at Sephora.com... now I just have to wait for it all to come in!

OPI for Sephora NP in blue grotto
tarina tarantino eyeshadow in memento
cover fx mini primer
benefit posietint
BE matte minerals - fairly medium
BE multitasking face - bisque
lorac behind the scenes eye primer
lancome artliner in noir
ud liquid liner in perversion
lancome brow groomer in taupe
dior show lash essentials set
benefit lipstick in lady's choice
some samples
my 500 point tarte perk
a 100 point benefit stay don't stray perk


----------



## kenseysimone

mayen120 said:


> mac zoomlash.....love this!



Omg you saved my life!

I got a free sample of zoomlash with my np that I ordered online, and I totally forgot about it. It was just sitting in the box that I was about to recycle!


----------



## *Jem*

another YSL rouge volupte lippie , from the spring collection- 28 Beaubourg Brown. Looks more mauvey/pink IRL and not brown. its a mlbb color for me


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Jem* said:


> and thanks to DeeDeeLovely I got this in Stereophonic:
> 
> urbandecay.com/img/product/big/329.jpg


 
Tee hee hee. Great buys

Went to Nordies to get a sample of Nars Sheer glow since the yt gurus have been raving about it. Got to say I actually like so far. Time will tell though. Happen to stop by the Chanel counter to place order to Particuliere nail polish(Nordies offers if they don't have it in store but online they will ship it at no charge to you). The SA mentioned that she believed that she still might have one bottle left. I was shocked because I was there 2 wks ago and they said that my only option was to order online since they were sold out in the store. She reached in and pulled out the last bottle  Will post pics soon of actual wear. Too lazy to change color now.


----------



## otilia

Chanel Rouge Coco Lipstick in Organdi Rose
YSL Gloss Pur in Nude


----------



## dee143

Mac Russian Red lippie and Spiked brow pencil


----------



## Loquita

kenseysimone said:


> Coffee Break & Prince Charming



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Loquita

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Tee hee hee. Great buys
> 
> Went to Nordies to get a sample of Nars Sheer glow since the yt gurus have been raving about it. Got to say I actually like so far. Time will tell though. Happen to stop by the Chanel counter to place order to Particuliere nail polish(Nordies offers if they don't have it in store but online they will ship it at no charge to you). The SA mentioned that she believed that she still might have one bottle left. I was shocked because I was there 2 wks ago and they said that my only option was to order online since they were sold out in the store. She reached in and pulled out the last bottle  Will post pics soon of actual wear. Too lazy to change color now.



Fantastic luck!!!  

You know, I have always loved that color but I figured that I had no chance of scoring one so I didn't even bother trying.  DUMB, I know).


----------



## Loquita

I bought a Laura Mercier Finishing Eye Brush.


----------



## alex.losee

went to mac today! got the fluid line pot in a deep purple, a lip glass in russian roulette, a few lotions and a few eye colors!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rouge Coco in Rose Comete


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> Chanel Rouge Coco in Rose Comete


 
^ Great color! It is perfect for Spring!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Loquita said:


> Fantastic luck!!!
> 
> You know, I have always loved that color but I figured that I had no chance of scoring one so I didn't even bother trying. DUMB, I know).


 
You got to keep trying. I know for sure Chanel.com still has it online. You will love it. As fellow pter *Dee-Dee* mentioned it truly looks universal on every skintone.


----------



## Karenada

Neutrogena visibly clear 2 in 1 face wash/mask
Garnier 2 in 1 waterproof make up dissolver
cotton wool round pads
revlon eyeliner brush


----------



## Loquita

*Jem* said:


> OMG...where to start? They are so so smooth and creamy. Nicely pigmented. #2 is awesome on my super pigmented lips. The packaging is so OTT and awesome. Waaay expensive at $34 a pop but I will be purchasing more!



Thanks!  I will check them out!


----------



## Loquita

Received my Laura Mercier brushes...and thanks to *Kansashalo*, I added one to my originally planned stash!  












Top to bottom:  Finishing Eye Brush, Smokey Eye Liner Brush, Smudge Brush.  I am normally a MAC brush fan, but LM has some wonderful brushes that you don't see in other lines - another fave of mine is her angled eye color brush.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ Great haul!  Hmmm, I might have to check out the smoky eye liner brush myself.


----------



## pond23

Estee Lauder "Wild Orchid" and "Wild Coral" new lip glosses from Bronze Goddess collection (with GWP at Macys)


----------



## devoted7

Illamasqua Cream Foundation
Illamasqua LS in Climax
Guerlain Meteorites Powder in Mythic 01
MAC Studio Fix Foundation
MAC Lipstick in Speed Dial
Chanel Glossmier in Mica
Chanel Hydramax + Active Lip Care


----------



## BdA

A couple of tins of Rosebud lipbalm.


----------



## iluvmesomeLV

today i went downtown and got myself a mac eye pencil "eye kohl" in the color "smolder". 15$


----------



## missyb

Today I got:
Revive moisturizer
YSL touche eclat concealer
YSL eyeshadow
YSL lipgloss


----------



## mcb100

VS beauty rush lipgloss in Slice of Heaven
VS beach sexy bronzing spray


----------



## bnjj

MAC Pink Lemonade Lipglass and Ever Hip lipstick.


----------



## Sauté

-Burt`s Bees Milk & Honey lotion
-Aussie Volume shampoo & conditioner
-Travalo mini refillable spray





(This is what they say on the website:
 Travalo is a pocket sized 8cc refillable travel perfume atomizer spray bottle that refills in seconds with a unique repeat pump action.
*No funnels, no spills!*

Aircraft grade aluminium and no glass at all makes it safe & tough enough to carry fragrance wherever you go.)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

devoted7 said:


> Illamasqua Cream Foundation
> Illamasqua LS in Climax
> Guerlain Meteorites Powder in Mythic 01
> MAC Studio Fix Foundation
> MAC Lipstick in Speed Dial
> Chanel Glossmier in Mica
> Chanel Hydramax + Active Lip Care


 
Dang, I would love to be able to pull of Mica. I bet it looks so pretty on you.


----------



## misstrine85

I just purchased a bunch of NP, will show pics when they arrive


----------



## babyontheway

OPI- jade is the new black and You don't know Jacques.   them both


----------



## devoted7

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Dang, I would love to be able to pull of Mica. I bet it looks so pretty on you.



Awww thanks, Mica is gorgeous!!! It's my current fav. glossimer. I'm sure you can pull it off  if it's too pink, try Galactic. It's similar to Mica but it's clear and of course Mica is pink.


----------



## mcb100

Aussie three minute miracle deep conditioner
NYC lipgloss in Capuchino


----------



## kmh1190

Being the perpetual product ho, I caved and bought the Clarisonic classic (white)!  It should be coming in the next week or so!


----------



## Loquita

kmh1190 said:


> Being the perpetual product ho, I caved and bought the Clarisonic classic (white)!  It should be coming in the next week or so!



!!!

Great choice!!! I bought myself the same thing last year for my B-day and it has made a real difference in my skin...you won't be sorry!!!


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> Illamasqua Cream Foundation
> Illamasqua LS in Climax
> Guerlain Meteorites Powder in Mythic 01
> MAC Studio Fix Foundation
> MAC Lipstick in Speed Dial
> Chanel Glossmier in Mica
> Chanel Hydramax + Active Lip Care



Great haul!!! Please let us know what you think of the Illamasqua stuff...and I do like me some Studio Fix.  I personally think it's MAC's best foundation - you can use your 130 to apply it, btw.


----------



## Loquita

I placed an order from Smallflower, this great website attached to a Chicago apothecary.  I bought my favorite soap of all time, Nivea Milk Soap, my favorite deodorant Nivea Pearl & Beauty, and 4711 cologne (all of them are from Germany, and you can only get the soap and the deo there).  I bought these last year on a business trip to Germany and got hooked.

If you have dry skin, this soap is amazing - and the lather and smell are pure love, lol...and the deodorant is great if you have darker skin under your arms and want to brighten it a bit.  (It _does _work - you just have to use the product consistently for several months).


----------



## kmh1190

Loquita said:


> !!!
> 
> Great choice!!! I bought myself the same thing last year for my B-day and it has made a real difference in my skin...you won't be sorry!!!


 
Good to know Lo!  I'm excited but had feelings of guilt bc $200 felt "frivolous" to be spending on a face brush.


----------



## Loquita

kmh1190 said:


> Good to know Lo!  I'm excited but had feelings of guilt bc $200 felt "frivolous" to be spending on a face brush.



Honestly, I have found that it SAVED me money - no more facials, no more trying out tons of different products, etc.  And if you think about the time and frustration that many of us spend on bad skin, well - it is a smart buy in the long term!


----------



## elmel

i got the clarisonic and the philosophy facial cleanser, loving this combo, my skin looks great!!


----------



## Loquita

elmel said:


> i got the clarisonic and the philosophy facial cleanser, loving this combo, my skin looks great!!



Agreed - I have been impressed by the Philosophy skin care, too!


----------



## sweetfacespout

Bare Escentuals foundation spf15
Benefit Cosmetics Dandelion Brush
Yves Saint Laurent Lipgloss in Light Pink
Nivea Deodorant


----------



## Spendaholic

My Recent Beauty Purchase Is My Debenhams Orders.
Chanel Nail Polish 507 Tendresse.


----------



## lovemysavior

OPI-You Don't Know Jacques
Sephora by OPI-Metro Chic (looks very similar to the above)
Joico Daily Care detangler
It's a 10 leave in treatment
And some MAC stuff


----------



## VanessaJean

*LMS* how do you like the Joico detangler?


----------



## bnjj

Lancome Bienfait Multi-Vital and my GWP was:


----------



## lovemysavior

VanessaJean said:


> *LMS* how do you like the Joico detangler?


 I haven't used it yet.  I read something on here about a great Joico leave in conditioner, but I think I got the wrong one.  I'll probably try it out tomorrow and post my reviews.


----------



## Loquita

The results of a brief Nordie's pit stop:







Bobbi Brown Brightening Spot Treatment/Corrector SPF 25; Bobbi Brown Long-Wearing Cream e/s in Bone; YSL l/l in #17; Samples (in Dior containers) of Bobbi Brown Lathering Tube Soap and Bobbi Brown Buffing Grains (these last two are in honor of *it'sanaddiction*).  

I also bought a gorgeous YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick in #2 Sensual Silk...so beautiful!!!  Of course the store was out of it but they are sending me one w/ no shipping charge.  Thanks to those who recommended this product!


----------



## VanessaJean

Can't wait to read your review* LMS*!


----------



## i<3handbags

Essie nail polish on clearance for $3.18. the color is Angora Cardi.


----------



## TygerKitty

TygerKitty said:


> Well, I needed to stock up on some 'essentials' but ended up buying a LOT at Sephora.com... now I just have to wait for it all to come in!
> 
> OPI for Sephora NP in blue grotto
> tarina tarantino eyeshadow in memento
> cover fx mini primer
> benefit posietint
> BE matte minerals - fairly medium
> BE multitasking face - bisque
> lorac behind the scenes eye primer
> lancome artliner in noir
> ud liquid liner in perversion
> lancome brow groomer in taupe
> dior show lash essentials set
> benefit lipstick in lady's choice
> some samples
> my 500 point tarte perk
> a 100 point benefit stay don't stray perk



My sephora order arrived!


----------



## devoted7

^how do you like the 500pts gift?


----------



## TygerKitty

devoted7 said:


> ^how do you like the 500pts gift?



Looks nice!  I will play with it tomorrow and let you know


----------



## thegoreprincess

i<3handbags said:


> Essie nail polish on clearance for $3.18. the color is Angora Cardi.



OMG! I got this too from Fred Meyer's.


----------



## xpurseloverx

milani hi tech nail polish


----------



## i<3handbags

thegoreprincess said:


> OMG! I got this too from Fred Meyer's.



Cool! I love to keep an eye out on their clearance for Essie and OPI polish.


----------



## maps

kiehls.com/img/product/packshot/798_l.jpg
acai toner... it's okay

temptalia.com/images/spring2010/spring10_chantecaille001.jpg
chantecaille palette [so pretty!]

kiehls.com/img/product/packshot/272_l.jpg
my favorite conditioner


----------



## nicci404

sorry for grainy picture but I bought both tonight -- 

Lush Honey I Washed the Kids soap - never tried before
Cle de Peau lipgloss in N1 - have a lipstick from CDP but heard so many good reviews on the gloss so had to try! 

Supposed to go to the mall *just *for the soap but ended up with more than I went for....as usual


----------



## kenseysimone

american apparel 
palm springs/office/mouse/factory grey/hassid


----------



## devoted7

everyone has awesome hauls!!!

*nicci404*: Do you have a lot of CDP cosmetics? I'm scared to get addicted! LOL!


----------



## nicci404

Devoted: No actually but I know what you mean!  I tried one of the foundations and it wasn't long lasting like I was told it would be. I heard their concealer is wonderful though. I tried on some eye shadows but nothing caught my attention. So far, I only have 2 lip products. 

I would try a gloss at least! It is not sticky, has a light sent, moisturizing, and lasts on your lips. I usually go for Chanel glossimers but wanted to try a CDP gloss. 

go check it out!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Victoria's Secret Love Spell EDT
Sephora professional smokey eye brush


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Hi, I just started to get interested in beauty products these lately. Still am a beginner level. Have been buying quite a lot of items these few weeks. That's not even including the items I received for free from these purchases. ^_^ 

Here are my purchases for the past 1 month.
1. Lancome Dual Finish Matte Wheat II. 
2. Lancome Dual Finish Nu III. (Love the dual finish so much I decided to buy this one from Nordstrom now since it has a very good 7-gift promo!! The pouch is soooo cute!)
http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/2377897/0~2377897?origin=tab
3. Lancome High Resolution Collaser-5X Intense Collagen Anti-Wrinkle Serum
4. Lancome Definicils Waterproof High Definition Mascara (Black)
5. Estee Lauder DayWear Plus Multi Protection Anti-Oxidant Moisturizer Sheer Tint Release Formula SPF15
6. Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay-in-Place Eye Pencil (Graphite)
7. Estee Lauder Signature 5-Tone Shimmer Powder for Eyes, Cheeks, Face (Pink Shimmer)
8. Estee Lauder Gel Eyeliner (Black)
9. Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay-in-Place Concealer SPF 10
10. Loreal Extra Intense Liquid Pencil Eyeliner (Black)
11. Loreal Duo Brow Stylist Custom Brow Shaping Pencils (Darker Brown and Lighter Brown)
12. Sephora Professional angle line #22
13. Shiseido Facial Cotton

Inside the UPS truck from Macy's, free shipping as I bought over US$50. 
1. Urban Decay Shadow Box Ammo (free gift : Deluxe Pock Rock Sample)
2. Clinique Up-Lighting Liquid Illuminator (free gift : 7-piece gift)

Most of my eyeshadows, lipsticks and lip glosses are free gifts from the purchases. Lancome bi-facil makeup remover (I got three 50 ml bottles for free) is the best. Also, a lot of the free skincare products samples, some I still have yet to try.

I am so afraid I am becoming a beauty and skincare junkie soon!! Or maybe I am now. I not even as interested into looking at new handbags as I used to be!!


----------



## +stePHANie+

bobbi brown pink shimmer brick


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Today in Hawaii I got Essie Huckle Buckle (almost got Opi Go on green!) and Santee in opal speckle and it looks like its name!


----------



## Kansashalo

Chanel glossimer in Imaginaire


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^One of my faves. I love how it sparkles in the sun.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

+stePHANie+ said:


> bobbi brown pink shimmer brick


 
In 2005, I received one(gold) as a gift. I have yet to hit the pan. One of the best multi beauty product out there


----------



## otilia

Lancaster Go HYDRATE! Hydration Mask
The Balm Hot Mama Rouge


----------



## coreenmd

shu uemura vinyl unlimited gloss
mac lippy in russian red (free c/o back2mac yay!)
mac viva glam II lippy
mac lipliner in beet and in synch(LE)
brush cleanser


----------



## lvforever1115

My N&M order came in with Rouge Coco #10 (Camelia) & Chance Eau Fraiche.
I love them both.


----------



## TygerKitty

devoted7 said:


> ^how do you like the 500pts gift?



Alright I've played with my tarte gift some now... I love the primer but I knew that before getting the gift... the two mascaras that aren't waterproof are just lovely, nothing extra special but they worked well.  I haven't tried the waterproof one yet.  I liked the lid primer as well!

I haven't tried the eyeliner yet or the lip gloss... I rarely use pencil liner but I'll be trying out the lip gloss today.  Overall I think it's a good little gift!


----------



## devoted7

^awww yayayay! i'm glad you like it! I got the polish about a month ago and I don't like it. I haven't used it yet, wish I could exchange gifts. LOL!


----------



## devoted7

nicci404 said:


> Devoted: No actually but I know what you mean!  I tried one of the foundations and it wasn't long lasting like I was told it would be. I heard their concealer is wonderful though. I tried on some eye shadows but nothing caught my attention. So far, I only have 2 lip products.
> 
> I would try a gloss at least! It is not sticky, has a light sent, moisturizing, and lasts on your lips. I usually go for Chanel glossimers but wanted to try a CDP gloss.
> 
> go check it out!



I might check it out during saks F&F, but I might pass because I don't want to get addicted. LOL!


----------



## devoted7

did major damage this week ush: will probably be my last haul for awhile...hopefully!

my Chanel haul!











-Mat Lumiere Foundation (love it)
-Double Perfection Compact 
-Rouge Coco in Camelia & Legende 
-Glossimer in Galactic
-Make Up Brush Set which came with a 2 eye, blush, & foundation brushes. They're all full size and it's an awesome set!


----------



## TygerKitty

devoted7 said:


> ^awww yayayay! i'm glad you like it! I got the polish about a month ago and I don't like it. I haven't used it yet, wish I could exchange gifts. LOL!



Awh that's a bummer!  I was saving up for the polish but I'm glad the tarte came along instead since I don't really wear red polishes!


----------



## i<3handbags

I got Shiseido Extra Smooth Sun Protection Lotion in SPF 33 for $16.99 at TJMaxx.


----------



## nicci404

Wow nice Devoted! I am jealous!  

What color lipsticks did you get? Are those the new Rouge Coco ones? 

How do you like your compact? I am thinking getting it.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*devoted7*,loving the haul. I know for a fact I am feening for the brushset. I saw it at Nordies. The sa tried to get me to buy Galactic. It does look good on any skin tone but I was still unsure since I already had Diorkiss sorbet meringue. lol!


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Chanel Rouge Coco Rouge Noir (#18). Bought it yesterday, wore it last night and want to go back for more today


----------



## devoted7

nicci404 said:


> Wow nice Devoted! I am jealous!
> 
> What color lipsticks did you get? Are those the new Rouge Coco ones?
> 
> How do you like your compact? I am thinking getting it.



The lipsticks are the new rouge coco, and they're legende and camelia. love them both and don't regret getting them! As for the compact...I haven't used it yet. It's really cute though!



DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *devoted7*,loving the haul. I know for a fact I am feening for the brushset. I saw it at Nordies. The sa tried to get me to buy Galactic. It does look good on any skin tone but I was still unsure since I already had Diorkiss sorbet meringue. lol!



OMG! SA at nordies try to get me to buy Galactic too! LMAO! I gave it, but bought online instead. since from the chanel site it's tax free and free shipping! The brush kit, I felt kinda guilty buying it, but it's sooo cute and I know I'll use it a lot! It's def. worth it to because they're all full size brushes and if you bought them all, it would be around $140 and the case would not be included. So it's def. worth it


----------



## ajskyz

Just got my first MAC purchases! 

I was looking for a nude lipstick, so I decided to go try MAC since I keep hearing great things.

I feel in luv with/got:
Viva Glam II lipstick 
Dazzleglass in Money Honey
Lipliner in subculture


----------



## Loquita

i<3handbags said:


> I got Shiseido Extra Smooth Sun Protection Lotion in SPF 33 for $16.99 at TJMaxx.



Great find!  That stuff is really nice - the texture is excellent (I am very particular about sunscreen since I wear it so much and this one is among the very best, IMO).

I just  finding beauty stuff at TJ Maxx!!! My mom and I have spent countless afternoons there, lol.


----------



## Loquita

ajskyz said:


> Just got my first MAC purchases!
> 
> I was looking for a nude lipstick, so I decided to go try MAC since I keep hearing great things.
> 
> I feel in luv with/got:
> Viva Glam II lipstick
> Dazzleglass in Money Honey
> Lipliner in subculture



Excellent choices!!!  You have to be sure to post these in the Makeup section of the Beauty Bar, too - there's a thread just for MAC purchases!

And Subculture is the most versatile lipliner I have ever used - it is fantastic, you will def. get your money's worth.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> did major damage this week ush: will probably be my last haul for awhile...hopefully!
> 
> my Chanel haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Mat Lumiere Foundation (love it)
> -Double Perfection Compact
> -Rouge Coco in Camelia & Legende
> -Glossimer in Galactic
> -Make Up Brush Set which came with a 2 eye, blush, & foundation brushes. They're all full size and it's an awesome set!



Beautiful haul, *devoted*!  Chanel packaging is so lovelyl...

I...must...stay...away...

(from the Chanel counter, that is)


----------



## Loquita

Oh yeah - and in my effort to wean myself off of the $$ MAC makeup remover wipes, I went back to my beloved Comodynes - bought some at Trader Joe's this morning.


----------



## Designer_Love

bought 4 new bottles of nailpolish today

salley hansen hard as nails xtreme wear:
celeb city
blue me away
crushed

and a cheap bottle of nyc clear top coat


----------



## it'sanaddiction

devoted7 said:


> did major damage this week ush: will probably be my last haul for awhile...hopefully!
> 
> my Chanel haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Mat Lumiere Foundation (love it)
> -Double Perfection Compact
> -Rouge Coco in Camelia & Legende
> -Glossimer in Galactic
> -Make Up Brush Set which came with a 2 eye, blush, & foundation brushes. They're all full size and it's an awesome set!


 
OMG  this is awesome! I am :greengrin: with envy!


----------



## pond23

I Back2MAC-ed for MAC's Smile Dazzleglass lip gloss.

I love your Chanel haul *devoted7*, especially the brush set! I have been eyeing that ever since it came out.


----------



## PrincessGina

17 Nail Varnish Candy Collection. I bought the pink and the pale yellow. love the pink. havent tried the other one yet. 

Benefit brow pencil. 

Tigi Headshot shampoo and conditioner to try out.

Lancome foundation. 

Gucci Flora (with my Boots points - gotta love Boots)


----------



## kwealzliy

I just bought the Anastasia Eyebrow duo (universal color pencil/brow gel) It works pretty well and the color matches my eyebrows too.


----------



## kasmom

M.A.C GMLOL collection:
-both beauty powders
-all 4 lipsticks
-Birds & Berries E/S
-Bough Grey E/S
-Blue India (2)

LOL For Target:
I got 2 very cute pajamas


----------



## Loquita

Moroccan Oil Intensive Curl Creme
A bunch of nail files that I sorely needed

Plus I received a few items in the mail:







Nivea (imported from Germany) Milk Bar Soap ( x10); Nivea Pearl & Beauty Roll-on (imported from Germany), 4711 Cologne Spray







Bond No. 9 Perfume in Little Italy, plus a ton of samples!!!











YSL Rouge Volupte Lipstick in Sensual Silk (#2) - beautiful packaging - it even has a mirror on top!  

I also got some MAC stuff in the mail, but I will post it in that thread.


----------



## kenseysimone

Jancyn & Perrie
NP remover was a free gift!


----------



## southerncharm

I finally broke down and purchased the Clarisonic Mia. Can't wait for it to arrive! I have read so many great postings about the facial cleaner that I just had to give it a try myself!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Loquita*, loving your haul. YSL lippies are dreamy. Let me know how Nivea Pearl works out. Thinking about getting it to keep my pits pretty. LOL!


----------



## xpurseloverx

heres what the UPS man droped off
from sephora =D
$OPI- hand picked for me
Too Faced- fun in the dark
Fekkai- glossing mist


----------



## Loquita

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *Loquita*, loving your haul. YSL lippies are dreamy. Let me know how Nivea Pearl works out. Thinking about getting it to keep my pits pretty. LOL!



Thanks so much!  I already wore the YSL lippie yesterday - slapped it on as soon as I got it to go get threaded, in fact - heh heh.  The color is beautiful! And the texture is unlike any other lippie that I have tried...

As for the Nivea I can already tell you that it has worked for me.  I have used it religiously since last May and it _has_ lightened up my pits.  

I don't know how long it took to start working, to be honest, but I do know that skin lightening products take a while to start noticeably working.  I use them to even out my facial skin and they always take a while.  But it's worth it! 

And for $7.95, why not?


----------



## Loquita

kenseysimone said:


> Jancyn & Perrie
> NP remover was a free gift!



I  Zoya polishes!  And that is the best remover out there, hands down.


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> Beautiful haul, *devoted*!  Chanel packaging is so lovelyl...
> 
> I...must...stay...away...
> 
> (from the Chanel counter, that is)



LOL! I had to step away from MAC...with a million collections coming out at a time...wooosh! too many, I can't keep up and always want more and more. I recently got into Chanel this year and am pretty happy with their cosmetics. They're limited (collection wise) therefore I'm good. There's a few more things I have my eye on but am holding back...until who knows when. hehehe. But it's not too too bad, but it might be for you since you're all over the place with cosmetics! I'm picky and try to stay within a few brands...in other words, I'm chickened to try others. LOL!



it'sanaddiction said:


> OMG  this is awesome! I am :greengrin: with envy!


LOL! I'm sooo addicted! but addicted enough where if I buy a lot, I can't really buy more since collections are limited. LOL! I want every rouge coco though! love the formula of the LS!



pond23 said:


> I Back2MAC-ed for MAC's Smile Dazzleglass lip gloss.
> 
> I love your Chanel haul *devoted7*, especially the brush set! I have been eyeing that ever since it came out.


o0o I love dazzleglasses! they're awesome! I think you should get the brush set! It's sooo worth it!! BTW: when did it come out? 



Loquita said:


> Nivea (imported from Germany) Milk Bar Soap ( x10); Nivea Pearl & Beauty Roll-on (imported from Germany), 4711 Cologne Spray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL Rouge Volupte Lipstick in Sensual Silk (#2) - beautiful packaging - it even has a mirror on top!



Awesome haul!! love all those samples too! packaging is sooo cute! Love the YSL lipstick! how are they?



kenseysimone said:


> Jancyn & Perrie
> NP remover was a free gift!


Awesome colors! I love their NP remover!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Loquita said:


> As for the Nivea I can already tell you that it has worked for me. I have used it religiously since last May and it _has_ lightened up my pits.
> 
> I don't know how long it took to start working, to be honest, but I do know that skin lightening products take a while to start noticeably working. I use them to even out my facial skin and they always take a while. But it's worth it!
> 
> And for $7.95, why not?


 
taking the leap


----------



## beauty k addict

lush 


candy fluff perfume
vanilla deelite lotion
h'suan wen hua hair treatment
therapy and wiccy magic muscles massage bars w free massage bar tin


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Getting ready for some sun!

Clinique After Sun Lotion
Shiseido SPF 36 Lip Balm
Dior Tinted SPF 20 Moisturizer
Plus 13 free skincare samples from Sephora


----------



## Loquita

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> taking the leap



Yay!  My deodorant twin!  

Just be sure to use it all the time and give it a good while...

And *devoted* - you will be happy to know that I have managed to avoid the last TWO MAC collections!!!!  

I am not buying any cosmetics until May 14th at the very least.


----------



## *Jem*

I bought anouther Rouge Coco lipstick even though I had told myself that I didnt want anymore. 

Rose Comete


----------



## mcb100

Dove pink bar soap
Skintimate shaving gel 
razors


----------



## kenseysimone

butter london/dolly bird & swinger
ysl/stormy grey

so upset, i ordered the butter london np from hautelook.com and swinger lost 1/4 of the polish in transit. it like exploded or something.


----------



## girlygirl3

My recent purchases!

*Target*:
-  Sonia Kashuk 1) Brow and lash comb 2) retractable lip brush (I'm waiting on the new bamboo handle brushes, which I believe are on back order)
*Sephora*:
-  Replacement Shiseido Mascara Base
-  UD 24/7 eye liners in Zero and Bourbon (right now I only have minis)
-  500 pt Tarte VIB naturals set
*Bobbi Brown*:
-  Orchid Color Strip Palette
-  Free sample of Vitamin Enriched Face Base
-  Free sample packette of EXTRA Eye Repair Cream


----------



## xpurseloverx

made my first zoya order =D
kiki
happi
anaka
kaufda
reece
zara
kotori
emme


----------



## krazydaisy

I'm so jealous with everybodys hauls


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bunnymasseuse said:


> Today in Hawaii I got Essie Huckle Buckle (almost got Opi Go on green!) and Santee in opal speckle and it looks like its name!


Pics of the above...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Other Hawaii treats I'm waiting on to arrive in the mail since I had to ship them home...

SO I ended up caving to Opi Go On Green!









A new Zoya (my first purchase that wasn't a RAOK or swap) in Kotori










Unlabeled color ORLY mini and gold mini Northern Lights (I have silver already)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Last two, some mini GITD green...





and KleanColor in Starry Night


----------



## hautecouture15




----------



## hautecouture15




----------



## mcb100

Lancome foundation
a sample of a Juicy tube in Raspberry Ice


----------



## Katie68506

kenseysimone said:


> butter london/dolly bird & swinger
> ysl/stormy grey
> 
> so upset, i ordered the butter london np from hautelook.com and swinger lost 1/4 of the polish in transit. it like exploded or something.


Email Hautelook and have them put the credit back on your card.  I got my polishes the silk stockings cream and the shipped in two different shippments and charged me 2 shipping fees.  They have credited my account after I emailed them, still this is after I called them the day of to make sure I was only charged one shipping fee.


----------



## Katie68506

butter London -Swinger/ Teddy Boy/London Underground and Silk Stocking Finishing Gel... Oh and I just order 5 bottles of Nfu-Oh polishes (45, 119, 555, 569 & 570)


----------



## SillyLaura

Chanel Rouge Coco in Orchidee.


----------



## jaslee

MUFE HD Primer in Mauve, Evian To Go Sprays, Lancome Effacernes Concealer, and L'Occitane Shea Butter Hand Cream (Travel-sized)


----------



## xpurseloverx

bronzer brush from eco tools
sally hansen cuticle remover gel
polishes from trans design
OPI- meet me on the star ferry
OPI DS- mystery
OPI- Lucky lucky lanverder
OPI- pandamorium pink
OPI- bling dynasty
Essie- tart deco
Essie- van d'go
China glaze - preppy pink
china glaze- bad kitty


----------



## mcb100

3.4 oz of Chanel Coco Madamoiselle


----------



## Loquita

Love the Butter London stuff, everyone!  

They have some amazing colors...


----------



## juliecouture

Victoria's Secret VS Lipgloss in Innocent. I reaally like it. Took a while to get used to the thick, formula but I'm all over the color!


----------



## kenseysimone

Katie68506 said:


> Email Hautelook and have them put the credit back on your card.  I got my polishes the silk stockings cream and the shipped in two different shippments and charged me 2 shipping fees.  They have credited my account after I emailed them, still this is after I called them the day of to make sure I was only charged one shipping fee.



They refunded me for the polish! Thx!


----------



## nicci404

I really needed to start wearing sun screen so I bought this over the weekend. I really like it! Not greasy, nice smell, light, and oil-free w/Vitamin E derivative. SPF 50.


----------



## Elina0408

I just bought from Harrods a Crem de la Mer, they say that is one of the best. I will try and see!!! Many times expensive things aren't that good!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Elina0408 said:


> I just bought from Harrods a Crem de la Mer, they say that is one of the best. I will try and see!!! Many times expensive things aren't that good!!


Hope to see your review!


----------



## Elina0408




----------



## jstreete

mcb100 said:


> 3.4 oz of Chanel Coco Madamoiselle


 
I just bought this, too! Love love it! In addition to that, I bought D&G 18 La Lune, Dior Skinflash in 003, Diorshow Mascara and Blackout.


----------



## mcb100

Jstreete-I know, I love it too! It smells really feminine. I've never really been disappointed with Chanel's fragrances before. Also, I've been thinking of giving either D&G La Lune or La Fortuna a try. LOL.


----------



## sweetbubble

Benefit Stay don't stray, Lemonaid, Elizabeth Arden Mineral Finish Powder


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got 2 Estee Lauder items at CCO today.

Gilded Rose Marbelized Shimmer Powder (great as a bronzer on me!)
Rose Gold Eyeshadow Quad


----------



## Lulette

Clinique Pore Minimizer T-Zone Primer 
Clinique Superbalm lipgloss in Mango 
Lancome Lineur Intense liquid eyeliner 
Sally Hansen InstaDry Nail polish in Sonic Bloom


----------



## afcgirl

Philosophy When Hope is Not Enough Serum
Lush Ocean Salt face exfoliater
Lush Crash Course in Skin Care face mask
Lush Angels on Bare Skin face wash
Lush Helping Hands
MAC Shy Girl lipstick
Victoria's Secret So Sexy Nourishing Shampoo and Conditioner


----------



## lovemysavior

Went to Sally's to get some hairdye so I bought that and took advantage of their buy 2 get 1 free special on their nail polishes.  I got Orly's Kiss The Bride, Close Your Eyes, and Terracotta.


----------



## Loquita

afcgirl said:


> Philosophy When Hope is Not Enough Serum
> Lush Ocean Salt face exfoliater
> Lush Crash Course in Skin Care face mask
> Lush Angels on Bare Skin face wash
> Lush Helping Hands
> MAC Shy Girl lipstick
> Victoria's Secret So Sexy Nourishing Shampoo and Conditioner



MAC Shy Girl is my favorite l/s!!!  

When I want it to be a bit more peachy, I wear MAC Fulfilled lip plush over it..if you want it to be more pink, try NARS Turkish Delight.  So pretty.


----------



## lv-lover

The Body Shop Vitamin E Nourishing Night Cream.


----------



## devoted7

o0o loving everyone's purchases! been trying to ban myself for sometime now...and it's working


----------



## afcgirl

Loquita said:


> MAC Shy Girl is my favorite l/s!!!
> 
> When I want it to be a bit more peachy, I wear MAC Fulfilled lip plush over it..if you want it to be more pink, try NARS Turkish Delight. So pretty.


 
Thanks for the tips!  I will have to look for MAC Fulfilled.  I actually have Turkish Delight already.  I am loving Shy Girl!

I want to try MAC Ever Hip too for a peachy l/s color.  They were sold out though at my MAC store.


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> o0o loving everyone's purchases! been trying to ban myself for sometime now...and it's working


 
^ LOL! *devoted7*, are you still liking the Chanel brush set in the zippered case? I haven't been able to get it out of my mind since I saw your haul pics.


----------



## devoted7

^YES! I love it! My fav. is the foundation brush, if you have the MAC 190 brush and you get Chanel's foundation brush...OMG you might not pick up the 190 ever again. LOL! And the eyeliner/shadow brush is really nice too! The blush brush is okay, it's not as soft as other blush brushes, and I haven't tested the shadow brush yet. You should def. invest in the set. Oh yeah and the zipper case is soo pretty! I originally bought the set for the case and the foundation brush. hehehe. but the other brushes are useful too! I love it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I'm afraid to try the Chanel brushes, I know it would be ! Maybe I should ask for a set for Mother's Day or maybe my BD, hmmm...

Here are my recent purchases:

Sally Hansen 14 Day Nail Shield
Bobbi Brown Powder Bronzer
Bobbi Brown Cabana Coral Lip & Eye Palette
2 MAC Greasepaint Sticks - Dirty & Uniformly Blue


----------



## otilia

My LUSH Haul:

Too Drunk Emotibomb
Vitamin E Toner Tabs
Ring of Roses Soap
Yummy Yummy Yummy Shower Gel
Ultralight Moisturizer
Eau Roma Water


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I'm afraid to try the Chanel brushes, I know it would be ! Maybe I should ask for a set for Mother's Day or maybe my BD, hmmm...
> 
> Here are my recent purchases:
> 
> Sally Hansen 14 Day Nail Shield
> Bobbi Brown Powder Bronzer
> Bobbi Brown Cabana Coral Lip & Eye Palette
> 2 MAC Greasepaint Sticks - Dirty & Uniformly Blue


 
Yeah, the Chanel brush set is sooooo pretty, but it's definitely a "someday" purchase for me too.

The BB Cabana Coral Palette is beautiful too!  I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## girlygirl3

I forgot to post.  I discovered my skin type changed practically overnight!  I went from normal/oily combo last fall to normal/dry combo this spring, so I had to update my moisturizer.
I picked up:
Korres Quercetin & Oak Antiwrinkle Night Cream For All Skin Types
   and the Day Cream for Normal/Dry Skin


----------



## devoted7

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I'm afraid to try the Chanel brushes, I know it would be ! Maybe I should ask for a set for Mother's Day or maybe my BD, hmmm...
> 
> Here are my recent purchases:
> 
> Sally Hansen 14 Day Nail Shield
> Bobbi Brown Powder Bronzer
> Bobbi Brown Cabana Coral Lip & Eye Palette
> 2 MAC Greasepaint Sticks - Dirty & Uniformly Blue



awesome haul! I'm sooo scared to get into BB. LOL! 

you should def. ask it for a Mother's Day gift


----------



## ellacoach

NARS Sheer Glow Foundation in Ceylan
Phyto shampoo
Phyto mousse
MAC lipstick in Honeyflower
MAC Brush cleaner
MAC 150 brush
Chanel Mat Lumiere foundation in Claire
Chanel Glossimer in Futile 
Chanel Glossimer in Galactic
Coastal Scents large face paddle brush


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> ^YES! I love it! My fav. is the foundation brush, if you have the MAC 190 brush and you get Chanel's foundation brush...OMG you might not pick up the 190 ever again. LOL! And the eyeliner/shadow brush is really nice too! The blush brush is okay, it's not as soft as other blush brushes, and I haven't tested the shadow brush yet. You should def. invest in the set. Oh yeah and the zipper case is soo pretty! I originally bought the set for the case and the foundation brush. hehehe. but the other brushes are useful too! I love it


^ Yay! I am so relieved to hear that you are still loving the Chanel brush set *devoted7*! This set first caught my eye around the end of last year I believe. The case is just so cute! I definitely need a good foundation brush. I don't have the MAC 190, but I have the Anastasia of Beverly Hills and Paula Dorf versions. I have the new MAC 130 brush, but I use that more for smaller areas of the face (around the nose and the eyes) and for blending. I'm so excited! I'm glad you enabled me! LOL!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Ballmania- lip balm, Loreal HIP eye shadow- in Forgiving, Maybelline-the colossal volum mascara with diamonds, and NYC- mascara.


----------



## devoted7

pond23 said:


> ^ Yay! I am so relieved to hear that you are still loving the Chanel brush set *devoted7*! This set first caught my eye around the end of last year I believe. The case is just so cute! I definitely need a good foundation brush. I don't have the MAC 190, but I have the Anastasia of Beverly Hills and Paula Dorf versions. I have the new MAC 130 brush, but I use that more for smaller areas of the face (around the nose and the eyes) and for blending. I'm so excited! I'm glad you enabled me! LOL!



Awww, you're def. going to like it! If you order from chanel.com you get free shipping, tax free, and free samples  I also have the 130 brush, and Chanel's foundation brush def. beats the 130! I also agree with you, I use the 130 for small spots, I've tried sooo many times using it for all over my face and it doesn't look as good as the Chanel brush. Let me know if you end up getting it! I'm excited to hear your thoughts!


----------



## mayen120

my UrbanDecay FF Haul


----------



## sweetart

I bought the les minis set (i had to have that powder brush)  and might need this too! How do you like the mat lumiere foundation?  



devoted7 said:


> Awww, you're def. going to like it! If you order from chanel.com you get free shipping, tax free, and free samples  I also have the 130 brush, and Chanel's foundation brush def. beats the 130! I also agree with you, I use the 130 for small spots, I've tried sooo many times using it for all over my face and it doesn't look as good as the Chanel brush. Let me know if you end up getting it! I'm excited to hear your thoughts!




great haul mayen!!! How is that powder in the pretty purple packaging?


----------



## mayen120

great haul mayen!!! How is that powder in the pretty purple packaging?[/QUOTE]



it's the *De-Slick Mattifying Powder* , never tried it before, hopefully it will be nice for the summer


----------



## Love Of My Life

from Ulta...
C.Booth walnut body scrub
C.Booth honey almond body butter
C.Booth olive oil bdy creme
C.Booth argan oil body creme

from NM
CDP eye balm
Natura Bisse inhibit dermafil

from Barney's
By Terry lip balm
By Terry rose cream
By Terry exfoliator/mask


----------



## VanessaJean

Let me know how you like the UD matte powder. I want to try it!


----------



## TygerKitty

mayen120 said:


> it's the *De-Slick Mattifying Powder* , never tried it before, hopefully it will be nice for the summer



please let me know what you think about the mattifying powder... I'm very curious!


----------



## kristenmi123

just a small shopping day.....

I've been wearing lip glosses forever ~ but stopped by the Chanel counter and tried on some of the new lipsticks.....

I ended up buying Rouge Coco 10 Camelia..........love it and added a thin coat of gloss over it and it looks really nice.

and I bought another bottle of nail polish ~ Black Satin 219 ~ I was running low on my favorite color


----------



## i<3handbags

I got an L.A Colors nail polish in Bright Pink.


----------



## Monoi

I just got my longwanted Dior Shimmer 001 Rose Diamond, love it!


----------



## kasmom

Bought a bunch of Korres products and love them all so far.


----------



## alexandra28

In the last two weeks i have gotten the following:
Chanel - Nail polish 527 Nouvelle Vague (Mint Green/Blue) 
Chanel - Nail polish 505 Particuliere (gray)
One sally hansen nail polish (pink very pretty, can't remember the name)
Sonia kashuk brush - Synthetic Flat Blusher Brush 
Sonia kashuk brush - Domed Multi Purpose Cosmetic Brush 

Then a bunch of MAC.
MAC - HEY Eyeshadow
MAC - Prepped for Glamour Eyeshadow
MAC - Blooming Lovely Lipstick
MAC - English Accents Lipglass
MAC - Frankly Fresh Lipglass
MAC - Vestral White Nailpolish
MAC - Stylesetter Lipstain
MAC - Naked Lip Pencil
MAC - In Synch Lip Pencil
MAC - Prep + Prime Skin Refined Zone


----------



## xpurseloverx

revlon foundation brush
makeup remover whipes
cuticle pusher
maybelliene lipstick- pink please
nyc nail polish- money frost


----------



## NorthStar

-DKNY Sweet Caramel Candy Apple EDP....picked this up and INSTANTLY fell in !  And I am sooooooo darn picky about scents.  This one will be perfect for warmer weather, nice and light without really making you smell like an apple.  Not overly 'fruity' at all.

-Laura Mercier translucent setting powder.
-MAC pearlglide eye pencil in black line & undercurrent.


----------



## babyontheway

Finally received my long awaited chanel nail polish from Les Pop up (from Nordies)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

2 Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners - Oil Slick and Eldorado
Omorovicza Deep Cleansing Mask


----------



## lalawyer

Balenciaga _Paris_ perfume. Delicious.


----------



## krazydaisy

I'm so jealous of everyones purchases!


----------



## Spendaholic

My 2 Ebay Purchases.
CHANEL NAIL POLISH.
465 AZUR & 337 NOIR CERAMIC.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^yummy,*spend*

Chanel Riveria


----------



## thegoreprincess

NAIL POLISHES!!!
Butter - Stroppy and Essie - Mint Candy Apple


----------



## lovemysavior

I've been on a nail polish binge lately so I usually get about 3 polishes at a time.  The last one's I got were China Glaze's: Japanese Koi (Neon), Frostbite, and a clear topcoat.


----------



## jaslee

I just made a big purchase from Sephora due to the 15% off coupon, and this is what I bought:
Nars Blush in Taos
Nars Blush/Highlighter in Albatross
MUFE Julia Eyelashes
MUFE Floriane Eyelashes
Kate Somerville EradiKate Acne Treatment
Dior Creme de Rose Smoothing Plumping Lip Balm
Sephora Bronze Eyeliner
Sephora Medium Brown Eyeliner
Cargo Eyebase
Caudalie Cleansing Water
Jurlique Rosewater Balancing Mist


----------



## girlygirl3

Dropped in to Sephora to check out the Tokidoki products.  I wasn't really in the mood to buy/try anything but I did pick up a set of nail files and a sparkly blue eyeliner - blue being my favorite color!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Chanel Nail polish in Nouvelle Vague from chanel.com (free shipping & no tax

Thinking about getting Mistral.


----------



## mcb100

Nars blush in Orgasm
Nars lipstick in Promiscuous
Free birthday gift from Sephora: 3 mini sephora shimmer lipglosses in Prescious Pink, Rosy Glow, and Bronzed Beauty.
Free samples of Benefit Hello Flawless powder coverup in Honey, also a sample of DKNY cashmere mist and Calvin Klein Euphoria.


----------



## bhalpop

Pretty boring purchases: Nars Sheer Glow foundation in Barcelona, lipliner in Fantasia and a sharpner for the fatter lipliner which will not fit into my current sharpener. I also picked up some OPI nail polish at the beauty salon in Red my Fortune Cookie which I love!! Somewhat red somewhat coral. A great summer spring color!


----------



## pond23

Monoi said:


> I just got my longwanted Dior Shimmer 001 Rose Diamond, love it!


 
^ I LOVE Rose Diamond! I am hoping that Dior comes out with some new colors soon in the shimmer powders.


----------



## thegoreprincess

OPI Catherine the Grape
and Joico Daily Leave-In Conditioner.

No more spending for me.


----------



## ivy1026

Make Up Forever HD Blush #13 and MAC #188 brush


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I got another SB Lab products box from Sephora now that it's price went down (and before it's all gone!) and a Tarte Recycle/reuse duo for lips with SPF.


----------



## Spendaholic

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^yummy,*spend*
> 
> Chanel Riveria


 
*DeeDeeDelovely* im so liking this colour.


----------



## kenseysimone

ysl/golden gloss #10
dior/lip maximizer

they both smell so good. im already in love with the lip maximizer, it gives me the tingling feeling that I love from Burt's Bees but with an extra umph.


----------



## kenseysimone

kenseysimone said:


> ysl/golden gloss #10
> dior/lip maximizer
> 
> they both smell so good. im already in love with the lip maximizer, it gives me the tingling feeling that I love from Burt's Bees but with an extra umph.



ysl on top of dior!
my teeth looked weird in the picture, dont make fun of me lol.


----------



## *Jem*

Laura Geller Roseberry blush n brighten. cant wait to get it!


----------



## girlygirl3

*kenseysimone *- ^ LOL!

I'm liking the YSL too but haven't justified getting yet _another _lippie for $30!


----------



## kenseysimone

I know, right? It's super expensive. It'll be a while before I buy anything like that again.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My 2nd VIB Sephora haul...
        Smashbox Photo Finish Targeted Pore & Line Primer
	Smashbox Cream Eye Liner Palette ($55 Value) - Backstage
	Sample - Bvlgari Omnia Green Jade Eau de Toilette 
	Sample - Perricone MD Gentle Cleanser 
	Sample - Korres Melon Showergel
	on10 Schweppes Raspberry Ginger Ale Round Compact - Rasberry Ginger Ale


----------



## lushfashionista

I went on a Lush splurge during their forum party yesterday. Can't wait to get my order! 

Snake Oil Scalp Treatment Bar
Fresh Farmacy	
Grease Lightning	 
Potion Lotion	 
The Comforter Shower Gel	 
Avoshower	
Honey Hugs	 x2
Saving Face	 
Full of Grace


----------



## puckettk

I AM SO EXCITED!! I just got my ghd styler iv AND I LOVE HER!!!

My Ulta Hair Products Haul this week:

Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo & Conditioner 
Joico Daily Leave-In Detangler
Joico Split-End Mender
Redkens Smooth Down Shampp & Conditioner
Redkens Smooth Down Heat Glide and Detangling Cream (I have no idea what the difference is so I bought both to find out)
Redkens All Soft Shampoo and Conditioner


----------



## jydeals1

I brought some stuff from Sephora this week: 

DDF Ultra Lite Moisturizer SPF 
Pacifica Malibu lemon blossom solid perfume 
L'occitane dy hand cream


----------



## Loquita

jydeals1 said:


> I brought some stuff from Sephora this week:
> 
> DDF Ultra Lite Moisturizer SPF
> Pacifica Malibu lemon blossom solid perfume
> L'occitane dy hand cream



Great choices!  I love every single one of these products.   

I am trying to behave, and only buying stuff that I need.  ("Need" is a loose term though, hee hee hee).  

Bought the following this week:

Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel
Mario Badescu Ceramide Eye Gel
NARS Lip Gloss in Bad Education 
NARS Lipstick in Honolulu Honey (_AMAZING _under NARS Turkish Delight lip gloss...I have finally found a way to wear the beautiful Turkish Delight without looking like a freak!!!)  
Moroccan Oil Shampoo & Conditioner
Moroccan Oil Hydrating Styling Cream

If they ever stop making Moroccan Oil products, I may just have to chain myself to the vat at the factory in protest.  I am seriously hooked on that stuff, it's not pretty.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> *kenseysimone *- ^ LOL!
> 
> I'm liking the YSL too but haven't justified getting yet _another _lippie for $30!



I  me some YSL lippies:  the packaging, the texture, the colors are all TDF...I bought some Rouge Volupte a few weeks ago, bought another one this week, and had to return them both.  

I had a allergic reaction to something in them and they made my lips all red, itchy and (super nasty) peeling.  I almost cried when I returned them.  

(I know, I know, _it's just a lippie,_ but _still_...I have a bit of a YSL fetish).


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> I  me some YSL lippies: the packaging, the texture, the colors are all TDF...I bought some Rouge Volupte a few weeks ago, bought another one this week, and had to return them both.
> 
> I had a allergic reaction to something in them and they made my lips all red, itchy and (super nasty) peeling. I almost cried when I returned them.
> 
> (I know, I know, _it's just a lippie,_ but _still_...I have a bit of a YSL fetish).


 
Oh so sorry to hear about your reaction!  I have one YSL but I haven't used it very much yet.  I have #20 which is Spicy Pink which I would have recommended to you!

*HOWEVER*, I just discovered another lippie with Laura Mercier that I must have!  It was on display at Sephora but it wasn't supposed to be in the spot they had it in.  It's a Creme color called *Caramel* and if you don't have it/haven't seen - I recommend it!  It's a light brown as you can imagine but coral-y with little shimmer.  I love it!    I had it in my hand, but put it back and it's sold out on the sephora site!  I'm going to make sure I get it today!


----------



## Karenada

First ever bobbi brown makeup purchase 
 2 rich colour lipgloss in melon and pink buff cant wait to recieve them
there is a discount code on bobbibrown.co.uk, free standard delivery until midnight sunday when you enter *SPRINGFD*Also got barry m mint green nail polish have being hunting down a mint green nail polish since chanel brought out jade (too expensive for a student like me.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh so sorry to hear about your reaction!  I have one YSL but I haven't used it very much yet.  I have #20 which is Spicy Pink which I would have recommended to you!
> 
> *HOWEVER*, I just discovered another lippie with Laura Mercier that I must have!  It was on display at Sephora but it wasn't supposed to be in the spot they had it in.  It's a Creme color called *Caramel* and if you don't have it/haven't seen - I recommend it!  It's a light brown as you can imagine but coral-y with little shimmer.  I love it!    I had it in my hand, but put it back and it's sold out on the sephora site!  I'm going to make sure I get it today!



Thanks for the recommendation, *girly*!!!  I have noticed that your lip stick/gloss recs are always perfect for me (you haven't steered me wrong yet!!!)  

I love caramel-colored lipsticks, so I will check it out.  And I figure that the YSL reaction is perhaps a good thing for my wallet...I was enjoying them a bit _too_ much, lol.


----------



## Loquita

Kitty2sweet said:


> First ever bobbi brown makeup purchase
> 2 rich colour lipgloss in melon and pink buff cant wait to recieve them
> there is a discount code on bobbibrown.co.uk, free standard delivery until midnight sunday when you enter *SPRINGFD*Also got barry m mint green nail polish have being hunting down a mint green nail polish since chanel brought out jade (too expensive for a student like me.



Nice!!! I love the rich color glosses - they are very comfortable - I have the ruby red one and it is very nice.  Please let us know how it goes.  

I also love the mint green np, but won't fork out for Chanel, either...Essie makes a great alternative called Candy Apple, though, so I may just try that.


----------



## keodi

I went to Bloomingdales yesterday and I picked up
NARS Casino bronzer
NARS Blush in sin
Chanel nail polish in orange fizz and Jo Malone in blue aguava and cacao.
I ordered 2 bottles of paticulere nail polish I loved the swatch on me! perfect taupe/grey/brown colour, I tried essie mink muffs and OPI you don't know jacques, but those were too dark!


----------



## devoted7

whoaaa! i'm loving everyone's hauls!! makes me wanna go buy more goodies! hehehe.

here's my recent haul...



-Clinique "All About Eyes Serum"
-Murad's Concealer (am due for another )




-Ink for Eyes in Zero
-De Slick Makeup Setting Spray
-Primer Potion


----------



## *Jem*

I bought Very Hollywood perfume from the sephora sale


----------



## TygerKitty

My smashbox order and the lipgloss/trio eyeshadow and the tin were a free birthday gift!









My urban decay order (30% off baby!)


----------



## TygerKitty

My zoya order

the sparkle collection!!!!! woo hoo and then 'harley' 'jancyn' and 'trixie' 










And my sephora order... I have pics of the stuff inside the tarte boxes/etc if anyone is curious


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, *girly*!!! I have noticed that your lip stick/gloss recs are always perfect for me (you haven't steered me wrong yet!!!)
> 
> I love caramel-colored lipsticks, so I will check it out. And I figure that the YSL reaction is perhaps a good thing for my wallet...I was enjoying them a bit _too_ much, lol.


 
I wonder if Caramel is already being d/c?   I went to one sephora and it wasn't even one of the selections.  I went to another and it was a selection but there weren't any left.  

I ended up getting it at Bloomie's!


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> I went to Bloomingdales yesterday and I picked up
> NARS Casino bronzer
> NARS Blush in sin
> Chanel nail polish in orange fizz and Jo Malone in blue aguava and cacao.
> I ordered 2 bottles of paticulere nail polish I loved the swatch on me! perfect taupe/grey/brown colour, I tried essie mink muffs and OPI you don't know jacques, but those were too dark!


 
Ooh, did you get the blush/bronzer combo?  I saw the combo once but it was sold out and I ended up just getting Sin, which I !


----------



## girlygirl3

TygerKitty said:


> My smashbox order and the lipgloss/trio eyeshadow and the tin were a free birthday gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My urban decay order (30% off baby!)


 

Nice haul!  I have the UD deluxe e/s in Scratch which is a pretty shimmery pink that can easily be worn in the day for work surprisingly  and you just reminded me that I like Asphyxia!


----------



## kenseysimone

Only 6 dollars from Kohl's, and they're not watery or anything.
Sooo cute.


----------



## krazydaisy

Is anyone buying any last minute Sephora


----------



## xpurseloverx

Zoya - sparkle collection. 
Zoya- bebe , richelle , irene and goldie


----------



## Lulette

Zoya Dita nail polish 
OPI Hot & Spicy  nail polish


----------



## pquiles

Unsure if I'll keep everything right now as I'm going thru some sort of reinventing phase

NARS:  Blush:  Mata Hari and Taj Mahal
          Eyeshadow duo: Rated R
          Lipstick: Schlap
MAC lipstick:  Viva Glam VI SE and Charismatic
Estee Lauder gloss sticks:  Cherry Ice and wild plum
UD: eyeshadow primer
Murad: Mattifier


----------



## Loquita

krazydaisy said:


> Is anyone buying any last minute Sephora



I would, but they took my coupon code away at the store!  

(Oh well - I was abusing the privilege anyway).


----------



## Loquita

pquiles said:


> Unsure if I'll keep everything right now as I'm going thru some sort of reinventing phase
> 
> NARS:  Blush:  Mata Hari and Taj Mahal
> Eyeshadow duo: Rated R
> Lipstick: Schlap
> MAC lipstick:  Viva Glam VI SE and Charismatic
> Estee Lauder gloss sticks:  Cherry Ice and wild plum
> UD: eyeshadow primer
> Murad: Mattifier



I love the Schiap lipstick...the color is amazing - and the np is gorgeous, too.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> I wonder if Caramel is already being d/c?   I went to one sephora and it wasn't even one of the selections.  I went to another and it was a selection but there weren't any left.
> 
> I ended up getting it at Bloomie's!



The caramel is still on LM's website - which has good service and lots of codes/deluxe samples, btw, and free shipping after $50!


----------



## juicyincouture

it smells divine.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> whoaaa! i'm loving everyone's hauls!! makes me wanna go buy more goodies! hehehe.
> 
> here's my recent haul...
> 
> 
> 
> -Clinique "All About Eyes Serum"
> -Murad's Concealer (am due for another )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ink for Eyes in Zero
> -De Slick Makeup Setting Spray
> -Primer Potion



I am a massive fan of the Murad concealer, too - I always have one with me, it's the best.  I am amazed at how it not only covers zits really well, it actually helps get rid of them (I have never found anything else that does both).


----------



## krazydaisy

Loquita said:


> I would, but they took my coupon code away at the store!
> 
> (Oh well - I was abusing the privilege anyway).



You can order online.


----------



## kathyrose

^^ I know they have sale and clearance items. Can the 15% off be used on these? I don't see any restrictions listed on it (unless I missed it somehow).


----------



## mcb100

Cargo bronzer in Medium


----------



## girlygirl3

kathyrose said:


> ^^ I know they have sale and clearance items. Can the 15% off be used on these? I don't see any restrictions listed on it (unless I missed it somehow).


 

I'm pretty sure it's 15% off everything in your shopping cart regardless!


----------



## girlygirl3

Ok, here's my Sephora haul.  I can't believe how much I spent even with the 15% discount!  I really need to stop!

Laura Mercier Polished Face Palette
Benefit Stay Don't Stray Eye Primer
BE Buxom Lash Mascara
UD 24/7 e/l in Oil Slick (I love this on my lower lash line!)
Kinerase C8 Peptides Intensive Treatment for the face (used up my last one)


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> I am a massive fan of the Murad concealer, too - I always have one with me, it's the best.  I am amazed at how it not only covers zits really well, it actually helps get rid of them (I have never found anything else that does both).



It is amazing! It took me forever to find a really good concealer, and now I'm on my 4th stick!


----------



## kathyrose

girlygirl3 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 15% off everything in your shopping cart regardless!


Thanks! I did stop by at my Sephora today and asked but didn't find anything I wanted with it. I must be a cheapo! Then again, I don't need more makeup!


----------



## devoted7

^I felt the same way too. I didn't need anymore make up, but got some skincare products


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ I was willing to try a few skin care products too!  Although I bought makeup also lol


----------



## girlygirl3

I think I didn't get anything until now because I didn't need anything.  But I did run out of the Kinerase and then the rest followed!


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I bought the Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes Mascara- the one with the weird ball on the end- but when I opened it, the ball was off. It was just a stick with no applicator! I returned it to Sephora right away, but now I can't decide if I should re-buy, bc I don't want it to happen after I've owned it for a while & this feel guilty trying to return it. 

I also bought a Dior Addict lip shine in "Runway Red" which I adore, and the Fresh Sugar lip treatment in Rose. I wish I had bought the regular one, bc I'm not in love with the tint, but it smells divine.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Went to Ulta to get my free rewards item (Fekkai mini hairspray), and decided to get this Urban Decay Smoke Out Kit.


----------



## TygerKitty

blueeyedgirl said:


> I bought the Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes Mascara- the one with the weird ball on the end- but when I opened it, the ball was off. It was just a stick with no applicator! I returned it to Sephora right away, but now I can't decide if I should re-buy, bc I don't want it to happen after I've owned it for a while & this feel guilty trying to return it.
> 
> I also bought a Dior Addict lip shine in "Runway Red" which I adore, and the Fresh Sugar lip treatment in Rose. I wish I had bought the regular one, bc I'm not in love with the tint, but it smells divine.



Bummer about your mascara!  I've gone through three tubes of that mascara though and have never had the ball fall off or anything... you're probably pretty safe buying it again.


----------



## surferchick2

Raw Gaia skincare:

living cleanser
MSM spray moisturizer 
Raw Chocolate face pack

Earths Beauty: 

Mineral makeup ( arrowroot powder and iron oxide only ingredients)
Concealer

Sevi loose mineral e/s in ginger


----------



## VanessaJean

I want to try that Murad concealer! It sounds great!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Carol's Daughter Hair Balm


----------



## chantal1922

2 wet n wild nail polishes


----------



## bunnymasseuse

it'sanaddiction said:


> Went to Ulta to get my free rewards item (Fekkai mini hairspray), and decided to get this Urban Decay Smoke Out Kit.


I've never tried any UD but the green smoke box looks cool, if you do a review of it let me know I'd be interested to read about it.


----------



## VanessaJean

Me too. I would love to hear a review on the UD kit.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kathyrose said:


> Thanks! I did stop by at my Sephora today and asked but didn't find anything I wanted with it. I must be a cheapo! Then again, I don't need more makeup!


LOL I was so bad, I got stuff, then made BH watch qvc last night (LMAO!) for the SB show!


----------



## devoted7

VJ: you should def. try murad's concealer. It's well worth it! 

itsanaddiction: please do let us know how you like that kit, as I've been looking at it.


----------



## jadise

Ghd!


----------



## lushfashionista

Just bought a set of 4 mini bottles of Essie polish from Marshall's. I'm contemplating a Sephora order before the coupon expires today.


----------



## babyontheway

Finally received my Chanel nail polish in black velvet and Illusion d'or!  I ordered something from NM last week and hope it gets here soon


----------



## le chic

I'm SO mad, I fell asleep tonight and forgot to use my 15% off coupon for Sephora!!! All I wanted was the Tarina Tarantino brush set, so it would have taken like 8 dollars off...but still!!


----------



## rnp1987

Oh how coupons kill my ban!!! 

Here is my Sephora haul (saved $20!!):
Murad concealer in light
OPI for Sephora: Metro Chic
Chloe Eau de toillete
Benefit Eye Bright
OPI drying drops (AMAZING I might add! my first perfect manicure ever!)

And then at MAC I got a Mineralize Skin Finish Natural in Light-Medium (anyone have a brush recommendation for this? I am in desperate need for some face brushes)

And at a random nail place- seche vete top coat


----------



## karester

- Stila Mother's Day Set (I totally bought this just because the pretty lip glaze caught my eye!)
- Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey
- Sephora Professionnel Platinum Air Brush #55


----------



## kathyrose

I got my free birthday thing from Sephora and I cashed in my perfume sampler coupon from a RAOK and got Versace Bright Crystal. Saving it to use on special occassions. Smells soooo good!


----------



## kenseysimone

The Resort Collection/Essie


----------



## devoted7

^OMG! I'm jealous! I want those polishes!


----------



## kenseysimone

I got the mini ones because I wasn't sure about two of the colors, but I still wanted them all. Theyre so cute. Only $17 and I got them within 2 days of ordering!


----------



## TygerKitty

kenseysimone said:


> The Resort Collection/Essie



OMG I WANT!  Where did you get the minis from?  I don't need the full size bottles!


----------



## kenseysimone

TygerKitty said:


> OMG I WANT!  Where did you get the minis from?  I don't need the full size bottles!



http://www.essieshop.com/product_info.php?cPath=95&products_id=747


----------



## devoted7

^you can get them at Ulta or Beauty Brands too


----------



## TygerKitty

Thanks kensey and devoted!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

kenseysimone said:


> The Resort Collection/Essie


 

I love this collection! Especially the Caicos (turquoise)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Recent Chanel purchases

Polishes - Riviera, Nouvelle Vague and Illusion D'Or
Glossimer - Bikini Peach


----------



## shoebuyer37

I got a Clarisonic plus...and have used it for three days now...loving it so far.


----------



## kenseysimone

chocolate/plum/bubble gum pink


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel purchase....New Rouge Coco lipstick in Sycomore. My new favorite lipstick

Mac purchase....Lustreglass in Sinnamon. I had 6 containers to recycle so lipgloss was free!!


----------



## devoted7

it'sanaddiction said:


> Recent Chanel purchases
> 
> Polishes - Riviera, Nouvelle Vague and Illusion D'Or
> Glossimer - Bikini Peach



ohhh lovely! how did I know you were going to purchase Nouvelle Vague? LOL! Bikini Peach looks really nice! What main shimmer sparkles are in it?


----------



## karester

it'sanaddiction said:


> Recent Chanel purchases
> 
> Polishes - Riviera, Nouvelle Vague and Illusion D'Or
> Glossimer - Bikini Peach



Did you buy the nail polishes in a store?  I'd love to get NV before it sells out.


----------



## kenseysimone




----------



## it'sanaddiction

devoted7 said:


> ohhh lovely! how did I know you were going to purchase Nouvelle Vague? LOL! Bikini Peach looks really nice! What main shimmer sparkles are in it?


 
Did you get NV? Bikini Peach has gold shimmer in it, very pretty! Doesn't add alot of color, but I like it over my coral lippies!


karester, I bought it at chanel.com, over a week ago. I ended up placing 3 different orders, lol!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess black mascara, lip pencil, gloss and eyeshadow...


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Slight Damage with Armani


----------



## Swtest2Lips

it'sanaddiction said:


> Recent Chanel purchases
> 
> Polishes - Riviera, Nouvelle Vague and Illusion D'Or
> Glossimer - Bikini Peach
> ]




Omg Total drool!


----------



## devoted7

^awesome haul! what's inside


----------



## Swtest2Lips

K@!!!!!!!!!! I bought 2 blushes and a foundation. The rest are awesome awesome samples they threw in!


----------



## hannahsophia

Chanel Nouvelle Vague!





pointer- orly gumdrop middle- loreal water's edge ring- chanel nv





loreal high tide, loreal water's edge maybelline la la lime


----------



## LaurinsMom

I purchased Clinique 's All About The Eye's Massage pen..So far so good
http:////www.exoticexcess.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Clinique-All-About-Eyes-Serum-De-Puffing-Eye-Massage.jpg


----------



## MrsTGreen

LaurinsMom said:


> I purchased Clinique 's All About The Eye's Massage pen..So far so good
> http:////www.exoticexcess.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Clinique-All-About-Eyes-Serum-De-Puffing-Eye-Massage.jpg



I use it too and I really like it. I've noticed that my eyes are less puffy! Do you use it day and night?


----------



## alexandra28

Chanel Quad Mystic Eyes
Laura Mercier Pony Tail Brush
Laura Mercier Smoky Eye Liner Brush
Laura Mercier Powder Brush
Laura Mercier Brush Cleanser
Clinique Eye and Makeup Remover
MAC Lipstick Creme D' Nude
MAC Cream Sheen Glass - Just Superb
MAC Opulash Mascara
MAC Liberty of London Beauty Powder - Summer Rose
Clarisonic Opal Sonic Infusion System

Nail polishes - I went a little crazy here.
Chanel Mistral #517 Nail Polish
OPI Princesses Rule!
OPI Dulce De Leche
OPI Tapestry 
OPI Opulence
OPI Classic
OPI Gargantuan Green Grape
Essie Lilacism
Essie Neo Whimsical
Essie Splash of grenadine
Essie Lapis of luxury
Essie Turquoise & caicos
Essie Playa del platinum


----------



## Love Of My Life

bought a lot of c booth at Ulta tonight.. cleansing scrub, body lotion, foot cream

shower gel..bath soap..


----------



## Kansashalo

Today was a "stock up on skincare" day:

Philosophy's Hope In A Jar moisturizer
Philosophy's Exfoliating wash
Philosophy's Help Me retinol night treatment
2oz. freebiee of Purity


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone Lime Basil and Mandarin shower gel and Pomegranate cologne.  
I also ordered chanel gold lame NP that should be here Monday


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Gold Lame nail colour


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Kiehl's had their grand opening and I was lucky enough to stop by! I bought a brightening facial exfoliator..it works wonders! The kind SA gave me some samples of the serum and lip balms as well.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Laura Mercier Mocha Lip Stain


----------



## frantic

Ran into Ulta today and picked up:

Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash
Bliss Lid and Lash Wash
Ulta Nail Lacquer in Non Stop Red

Fran


----------



## VanessaJean

Marcelle Facial Wipes. Love these sooo much.


----------



## mcb100

3.4 oz of Chanel Chance Eau Tendre.

Love it so far. it has a super cute bottle and smells really nice & light for spring and summer.


----------



## RealDealGirl

Picked up some dry shampoo, face cleanser and nail polish at Ulta, then went to Sephora and got their glass nail file.


----------



## karester

RealDealGirl said:


> Picked up some dry shampoo, face cleanser and nail polish at Ulta, then went to Sephora and got their glass nail file.



I just saw a commercial today for the new Tresemme stuff!  I hope it's good, I want to try the Refreshing Mist, I used to have something like it awhile ago.


----------



## le chic

RealDealGirl said:


> Picked up some dry shampoo, face cleanser and nail polish at Ulta, then went to Sephora and got their glass nail file.


 

I KEEP buying this nail file and it KEEPS breaking on me! lol, I love glass files but geeezzz.


----------



## underagegloss

earlier this week at the mall:
Vera Wang Princess gift set
LUSH lip exfoliator in bubblegum


----------



## RealDealGirl

le chic said:


> I KEEP buying this nail file and it KEEPS breaking on me! lol, I love glass files but geeezzz.



I agree, its not the greatest file. I probably won't get much use from it- its cute though.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Paint Pot in Coral Crepe
Chanel Nail Polish Black Velvet
Chanel Liner/Shadow Duo Jet Gold


----------



## TygerKitty

My latest sephora order...

smashbox primer travel size
the nars 'so famous' kit
two nail polishes (queen of everything and go with the flow-er)
and some samples





the nars set has a mini 'multiple' in orgasm, a deep throat blush and a lip pencil





 (kinda washed out in this pic)


----------



## devoted7

lovely hauls ladies!


----------



## karester

Excuse the lighting!  This is my haul from NYC.






Stila Mother's Day Set
Clinique Almost Lipstick Black Honey
Sephora Professionnel Platinum Air brush 
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
MAC Blushbaby


----------



## Fredette

Popped into Sephora today!





OPI polish- Metro Chic (left) and It's Bouquet with me (right)






"Liberty" Buxom lip gloss!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Urban Decay Apocalyptic Nail Set from HauteLook!


----------



## PrincessMe

i bought benefit stay dont stray and I love it


----------



## kathyrose

I got a couple clearanced nail polishes from ULTA.....Essie Mint Apple, Rock Candy, Sag Harbor and 2 ULTA polishes.


----------



## rnp1987

Have gone a little make-up crazy this week... 

From MAC-
182 & 187 brushes, and brush cleanser
15 eye shadow pallete
Grain e/s
Studio Sculpt concealer

4 Essie nail polishes (tarte deco, and then 3 others I can't remember the names of- a nude, a red, and a dark purple)


----------



## PurpleRose

Little MAC haul:
Brush cleanser
Wipes
Shell Pearl beauty powder
Made to Order lipstick
Fold & Tuck lipglass


----------



## SweetCandy

A Essie nail polish. "California coral", so pretty for Summer!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kathyrose said:


> I got a couple clearanced nail polishes from ULTA.....Essie Mint Apple, Rock Candy, Sag Harbor and 2 ULTA polishes.


I tried rock candy, I dunno, just wasn't thrilled with a light white opaque that's a jelly consistency.. can't wait to hear your thoughts!


----------



## pl888

Burts Bees willowbark acne treatment.  Smells nice, works without too much drying, but wish I didn't need it in the first place!


----------



## keodi

NARS Lustre blush, gold member, and deep throat blush.


----------



## kathyrose

bunnymasseuse said:


> I tried rock candy, I dunno, just wasn't thrilled with a light white opaque that's a jelly consistency.. can't wait to hear your thoughts!


 
It's really lgiht like you said and in the bottle it looks close to Cloud Nine. I have yet to try it but will let you know.


----------



## karester

Revlon Grow Luscious by Fabulash Mascara, Blackest Black

I hope I like it.


----------



## underagegloss

L'oreal voluminous in blackest black
Soft lips in vanilla
Make Up For Ever aqua eyes in 2L (brown)
Make Up For Ever aqua eyes in 7L (turquoise)
Korres lip butter in jasmine
Sephora sharpener
3 hand sanitizers from BBW (sweet pea & warm vanilla sugar)

...a little retail therapy today after a 3 hour exam


----------



## i<3handbags

I just ordered a refill pan o fPhoolf!, since MAC has free two-day shipping on any purchase today.

My two Dior quints are arriving today!


----------



## gre8dane

2x Body Jelly by Carol's Daughter.  Finally!  It has been sold out EVERYWHERE and it popped on her site!


----------



## thegoreprincess

The BOLD Wet Paint nail polish set! It's on ideeli right now!


----------



## xpurseloverx

Chanel nail polish in illusion d"or if I spelled it rite lol


----------



## i<3handbags

Two Sally Girl baked eyeshadows
Milani Liquif Eye pencil
Dior quints in Stylish Move and Earth Reflection


----------



## Cheryl

CHANEL illusion d'or


----------



## karester

Clinique Redness Solutions Regimen
Philosophy's Amazing Grace to go
Too Faced Glam Gone Wild 
--- includes a mini Primed and Poreless Primer, full sized Pink Leopard Bronzer and Lip Bronzer, and Sexpresso & Peach Fuzz eyeshadow duo
OPI Princesses Rule!


----------



## Loquita

I have been MIA for a while from here, but that hasn't stopped me from continuing to stimulate the economy.  

My purchases from the last few weeks:







MAC Chromography Pencil (the darker one), Coral Crepe Paint Pot 






NARS lipglosses (my latest obsession - I them!!!!)











Illamasqua Blush and Eyeshadows






More Illamasqua Shadows


----------



## Loquita

Plus:






Bobbi Brown Oil Control Lotion SPF 15 , Bobbi Brown Long-Wearing Cream Eyeshadow in Beach Bronze






MUFE Sculpting Powder Duo in #3


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita, I love it when you go shopping  Awesome eyeshadows!


----------



## devoted7

^me too! My favorite hauls are yours and Loquita! you two always have amazing hauls!


----------



## lushfashionista

I got a Clarisonic! I hope it's as wonderful as everyone says it is.


----------



## shopaholic1987

Necromancer said:


> I picked up 12 SpaRitual polishes on my way home today:


 

What are the colours top left, 3rd one in on the left and bottom right last one?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aki_sato

I bought my first Kiehl's products for face:

*Ultra Facial Cleanser

Ultra Facial Toner

Ultra Facial Mouisturizer*


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^Let me know how you like it, I just went to a Kiehls to get a lip balm and I'm curious how well their face products work.

Kiehls lip balm in mango.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> Loquita, I love it when you go shopping  Awesome eyeshadows!



Thanks!!  LOL, I always look forward to your hauls, too!!!

Fellow BB fiends....


----------



## Loquita

PrincessMe said:


> i bought benefit stay dont stray and I love it



I am curious about this one!  

Could you please give us a more detailed review???

I am considering this product...TIA!


----------



## Loquita

lushfashionista said:


> I got a Clarisonic! I hope it's as wonderful as everyone says it is.



It will be - just make sure to use it consistently and you will notice a difference after a few weeks!  It's a fantastic investment.


----------



## i<3handbags

At the CCO:
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Apricot
MAC Lipglass in 1N
MAC 165 brush

Ulta:
Amazing Cosmetics Concealer

Not pictured that arrived today:
Curl Keeper hair serum
Rapidlash (my second tube)
MAC eyeshadow in Phloof!


----------



## Loquita

i<3handbags said:


> At the CCO:
> Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Apricot
> MAC Lipglass in 1N
> MAC 165 brush
> 
> Ulta:
> Amazing Cosmetics Concealer
> 
> Not pictured that arrived today:
> Curl Keeper hair serum
> Rapidlash (my second tube)
> MAC eyeshadow in Phloof!



Your CCO haul in particular is fantastic!!!  I am jealous!!!


----------



## Designer_Love

sally hansen chrome nail polish
& dove cucumber and green tea body spray


----------



## methcat

here's some of what I've bought from sephora in the past month

clarisonic (!!!!!! so excited)
korres lip butter
skyn iceland eye relief kit
rosebud strawberry lip balm
sephora heated lash curler
korres lip scrub
benefit posie tint
stila eye shadow trio
philosophy help me
slanted blush brush
urban decay primer potion - eden
bare escentuals mascara
kabuki brush
loccitane lip balm
smashbox cream eyeliner palette
caudalie lip balm
philosophy purity made simple
benefit legally bronze kit (high beam, hoola, gilded, brown bad gal)
smashbox bronzing primer
smashbox color correcting primer
smashbox primer
sephora travel brush kit
benefit sugarbomb
MUFE microfinish powder
benefit high brow
smashbox artificial light in two colors
stila eyeshadow
MUFE eyebrow corrector
philosophy eye hope
philosophy hope in a jar


----------



## i<3handbags

Loquita said:


> Your CCO haul in particular is fantastic!!!  I am jealous!!!



Thanks! I am pretty excited about it.


----------



## xpurseloverx

mac items =D
pret a paiper collection
eye pencil in nc15/nw20
coral crepe paint pot
dressmaker dressmaker lipstick
eyeshadow tissueweight
estee lauder from nordstrom free gift 
brow set gel
double wear light foundation


----------



## nymifashion

Darphin Hydraskin emulsion which I'm really liking 

Darphin Exfoliating Foam Gel which is just okay

Kiehl's avocado eye cream which I find a little too thin

Freeman Papaya Mango shampoo which for less than $3 is really great


----------



## mcb100

Urban Decay lipstick in Naked.

I don't really like the shade though...thought it would look different on.


----------



## devoted7

here's my recent haul 

*NAIL POLISH*
-*China Glaze Nail Polish in I Wanna Lei Ya*
-*OPI Nail Polish in Suzi Says Feng Shui*
-*China Glaze Nail Polish in Grape Pop
*




*CHANEL*
*Hydramax + Active Moisturizer*
*Beaute Initiale Moisturizer 
Glossimer in Magnifique *


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Sephora-
Benefit Velvet Eyeshadow in Nice Melons
Tokidoki perfecto liner in Sabochan (black)
Stella by Stella McCartney rollerball
Juicy Couture rollerball
Sephora by OPI in I'm Wired

Nordstrom-
MAC Coral Crepe paint pot
Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb spring set
Bobbi Brown Creamy Lip Color in Baby
Bobbi Brown Metallic Lip Color in Twilight Pink


----------



## Loquita

From Target (and it's on sale now!!):

Kings & Queens Shower Gel - Sultan of Granada/Lemon Flower
Kings & Queens Body Butter - Sultan of Granada/Lemon Flower

They just started selling this at my Target - it's a line by the Greek company that makes Korres products, and it is great.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> here's my recent haul
> 
> *NAIL POLISH*
> -*China Glaze Nail Polish in I Wanna Lei Ya*
> -*OPI Nail Polish in Suzi Says Feng Shui*
> -*China Glaze Nail Polish in Grape Pop
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CHANEL*
> *Hydramax + Active Moisturizer*
> *Beaute Initiale Moisturizer
> Glossimer in Magnifique *



Great n/p colors!! I am a fan of China Glaze myself - and anything purple, I might add.


----------



## Loquita

My Purse Addiction said:


> Sephora-
> Benefit Velvet Eyeshadow in Nice Melons
> Tokidoki perfecto liner in Sabochan (black)
> Stella by Stella McCartney rollerball
> Juicy Couture rollerball
> Sephora by OPI in I'm Wired
> 
> Nordstrom-
> MAC Coral Crepe paint pot
> Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb spring set
> Bobbi Brown Creamy Lip Color in Baby
> Bobbi Brown Metallic Lip Color in Twilight Pink



I  this paint pot!!! I bought it the day it came out and just stare at the color...I have a coral makeup fetish.


----------



## mcb100

Just ordered but hasn't arrived yet-

Urban Decay stardust eyeshadow in Griffith
Nars lipstick in Belle De Jour
Nars eyeshadow in Nightrider
free sample of Giorgio Armani Acqua de Gio perfume
free sample of Juice Beauty cleansing gel & moisturizer
free sample of Living Proof shampoo & conditioner
free 2 oz of Philosophy amazing grace emulsion

: )


----------



## pond23

Chanel Glossimers in Myriade & Mica


----------



## TygerKitty

Ulta purchase
(can you tell a lot of the products were buy one get one or buy two get one? lol)






Tarte purchase
femme naturale pallete 
came with eyelid primer sample and foundation sample


----------



## Loquita

^ I  the Essie polishes, *TK*!!!  

I just went on a polish binge myself (will post pics when it all arrives):

Chanel Nail Polishes in Particuliere, Mistral, Orange Fizz, & Riviera 
MAC Opulash in Bad, Bad Black


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Ponds clarant b3 moisturizer


----------



## TygerKitty

Loquita said:


> ^ I  the Essie polishes, *TK*!!!
> 
> I just went on a polish binge myself (will post pics when it all arrives):
> 
> Chanel Nail Polishes in Particuliere, Mistral, Orange Fizz, & Riviera
> MAC Opulash in Bad, Bad Black



Thanks!  They are so adorable in that little box hehe!  I bought more polishes today too... finally ordered some OPI DS polishes =\ lol ugh I have GOT to stop buying polish!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

TygerKitty said:


> Thanks!  They are so adorable in that little box hehe!  I bought more polishes today too... finally ordered some OPI DS polishes =\ lol ugh I have GOT to stop buying polish!


You'd think by now I'd have DS radar  which did you get?


----------



## VanessaJean

Just got my Urban Decay order:
De-Slick Mattifying Powder 
Ink For Eyes - Demolition  
Surreal Skin Cream To Powder Foundation - Kismet- It's too dark for me so I am returning it.
Apocalyptic Nail Kit


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> Great n/p colors!! I am a fan of China Glaze myself - and anything purple, I might add.


me too! I have wayyy too many CG! hehehe.



pond23 said:


> Chanel Glossimers in Myriade & Mica


you got my favorite glossimer! Mica!


----------



## TygerKitty

bunnymasseuse said:


> You'd think by now I'd have DS radar  which did you get?



I ordered:
original
coronation
diamond
extravagance
sapphire
sensation
signature

ummm I think that's right anyways lol


----------



## truegem

This is the nail polish I got in April:


----------



## Loquita

TygerKitty said:


> Thanks!  They are so adorable in that little box hehe!  I bought more polishes today too... finally ordered some OPI DS polishes =\ lol ugh I have GOT to stop buying polish!



What does "DS" stand for, m'dear?


----------



## TygerKitty

opi designer series!  lots of shimmery pretty polishes hehe


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Great hauls everyone!



TygerKitty said:


> Ulta purchase
> (can you tell a lot of the products were buy one get one or buy two get one? lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarte purchase
> femme naturale pallete
> came with eyelid primer sample and foundation sample


 
Tyger, pretty colors in this ^^palette. Are the color names stamped on each shadow or this that a plastic insert?


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ Each shadow just says tarte.... and then they are removable so when you use them up you can buy whichever refills and stick em in!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

phfff!! I see! Have you used these before, I'm wondering how they apply?


----------



## sabishka

Dior Hydra Life Pro-Youth Skin Tint in 1
Shisheido blotting papers
L'Oreal Lash Boosting Serum (hope this works  )


----------



## alexandra28

Dolce & Gabbana - The Eyeshading Brush
Dolce & Gabbana - Eye shadow Quad in MEDITERRANEO
Dolce & Gabbana - Eye shadow Quad in PETAL
Dolce & Gabbana - Mascara
VIB FREE Gift by Sephora - Bare Minerals - Foiled Eye
NARS - Deep Throat
NARS - Brown eye shadow duo (don't remember the name)
NARS - D. Gourgeous single eyeshadow
MAC - Memorabilia Eye Shadow 
Lancome - Art liner

Coastal Scents Order - Got it last night, so excited!
Italian Badger Deluxe Fan Brush
Italian Badger Blender
Large Pencil Crease Black/Silver 
Synthetic Wide Buffer Brush
Sable Blending Brush
Precision Detail Taklon Badger Series
Pink Kolinsky Lip Brush
Italian Badger Buffer Brush Large
12 pcs Empty Magnetic Palette
4 pcs Empty Magnetic Palette
Color Double Stack Matte Shadow & Blush


----------



## Loquita

TygerKitty said:


> opi designer series!  lots of shimmery pretty polishes hehe



Oh yeah!  I know what those are...

Thanks!


----------



## Loquita

A little nail polish haul from my pedicure today...I just about get my nails done professionally, so it was a fantastic treat!

All from Spa Ritual:


----------



## devoted7

sabishka said:


> Dior Hydra Life Pro-Youth Skin Tint in 1
> Shisheido blotting papers
> L'Oreal Lash Boosting Serum (hope this works  )



o0o tell me how you like the Dior Hydra Life! I've been eyeing that lately!



Loquita said:


> A little nail polish haul from my pedicure today...I just about get my nails done professionally, so it was a fantastic treat!
> 
> All from Spa Ritual:



where do you buy these kind of polishes? Is Spa Ritual an online store?


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> A little nail polish haul from my pedicure today...I just about get my nails done professionally, so it was a fantastic treat!
> 
> All from Spa Ritual:


 
Love these colors - so beautiful!


----------



## Loquita

Thanks, *girly* & *devoted*! 

*devoted*, Spa Ritual has a website, but they don't sell off of it...but you can find the polishes on these websites:

www.skinbotanica.com
www.skinstore.com (I have ordered from them before, and they are good - and they have a 20% off sale right now!!!)  

I bought my polishes at a place a few blocks away from my house, though.  I can tell you that virtually all of the colors in this line are beautiful!! Many I have never seen elsewhere.


----------



## VanessaJean

Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide
Moroccan Oil


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita, beautiful sparitual colors! My salon also carries spa ritual, but they have a limited choice of colors.

I recently got:

Shiseido Hydro Powder Eye Shadow in Clover Dew
MAC Eyeliner in Undercurrent
Bobbi Brown Treatment Lip Shine SPF 15 in Nectarine


----------



## sabishka

devoted7 said:


> o0o tell me how you like the Dior Hydra Life! I've been eyeing that lately!
> 
> 
> 
> where do you buy these kind of polishes? Is Spa Ritual an online store?


 
I've only used it once (this morning) so far, but it smells great, feels light and refreshing on my skin and gave me a healthy glow. If I didn't have the all this ghastly acne to deal with I'd use it alone without any foundation/concealer. You should ask for a sample at the counter


----------



## mcb100

mcb100 said:


> Just ordered but hasn't arrived yet-
> 
> Urban Decay stardust eyeshadow in Griffith
> Nars lipstick in Belle De Jour
> Nars eyeshadow in Nightrider
> free sample of Giorgio Armani Acqua de Gio perfume
> free sample of Juice Beauty cleansing gel & moisturizer
> free sample of Living Proof shampoo & conditioner
> free 2 oz of Philosophy amazing grace emulsion
> 
> : )




ETA, this stuff just arrived today. Am super pleased with everything.


----------



## karester

Evian facial spray
Maybelline Lash Stilletto mascara in Very Black
Neutrogena Oil Free Moisturizer 
Maybelline Gel Eyeliner in Charcoal
Nars Laguna/Orgasm duo
Revlon Colorburst lipstick in Rosy Nude
Dior Raspberry Serum
Cover Girl TruBlends Mineral blush in Shimmering Sands


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> Loquita, beautiful sparitual colors! My salon also carries spa ritual, but they have a limited choice of colors.
> 
> I recently got:
> 
> Shiseido Hydro Powder Eye Shadow in Clover Dew
> MAC Eyeliner in Undercurrent
> Bobbi Brown Treatment Lip Shine SPF 15 in Nectarine



Thanks!! And how are you liking the new BB Treatment Lip Shine? I am thinking about either Nectarine or Papaya, but want to hear more about it first.    TIA!


----------



## Loquita

No pics yet (some of the stuff is on order, and I am too lazy at the moment to take a pic of the rest):

- Chanel Glossimers in Jupiter and Bikini Peach (My first Glossimers ever!!! I feel that this may just be a slipper slope....) 
- Chanel Nail Polish in Tendresse and Inattendu


----------



## underagegloss

- MAC hush cream colour base
- 168 brush
so excited to get ready tonight just so i can use them lol


----------



## MissPrincess88

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Eau De Parfum- Mother's Day present for my mom


----------



## devoted7

my recent haul


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> my recent haul



Ooooo...I  the colors you picked!!!

I want to get the China Glaze dupe for the Chanel Nouvelle Vague now, since I missed out on that one.  China Glaze is wonderful!

Now I am going to go look up the UD product you got, it intrigues me.... this sf is horrible for my wallet.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita said:


> Thanks!! And how are you liking the new BB Treatment Lip Shine? I am thinking about either Nectarine or Papaya, but want to hear more about it first.  TIA!


 
I do like the lip treatment, very creamy and has a nice shine. Not too sure if I really like the color, it may be a little too orange on me.


----------



## beauty k addict

chanel travel makeup palette in romantic destination

chanel touch up brush

free cosme-de.com LE tote bag

i guess now you know where i got my latest beauty buy! lol


----------



## mrsadkins9399

On my Chicago trip:
Chanel Glossimer in Blizzard
Chanel Glossimer in Wild Rose
Diorshow Waterproof Mascara in Chestnut
Shiseido Powdery Foundation Refill
Sephora by OPI Nail Color "I'm with Brad"
Sephora Makeup Bag

From Ulta:
System Biolage Color Care Shampoo and Conditioner


----------



## bunnymasseuse

devoted7 said:


> my recent haul


You get this from Ulta last night at their hair event and 10x points coupon?


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture edp
Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## le chic

Sephora:
Shiseido/Pureness Matifying Moisturizer Oil-Free
SEPHORA by OPI Nail Pads
SEPHORA 4 Step nail buffer 
Boscia Lavender Blotting Linens

MAC:
Spiked eyebrow pencil
Arena eyeshadow

Sally Beauty Supply:
China Glaze For Audrey (another one, because mine leaked!)

I have so much cosmetics that I don't even use and I keep buying more! But I needed a new eyebrow pencil and summer moisturizer. The rest is just...extra, lol.


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> Ooooo...I  the colors you picked!!!
> 
> I want to get the China Glaze dupe for the Chanel Nouvelle Vague now, since I missed out on that one.  China Glaze is wonderful!
> 
> Now I am going to go look up the UD product you got, it intrigues me.... this sf is horrible for my wallet.


thanks!! you should def. get for Audrey! it's sooo pretty. def. like chanels new color!




bunnymasseuse said:


> You get this from Ulta last night at their hair event and 10x points coupon?



nope! I should of attended the hair event. didn't realize it until late last night.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> I do like the lip treatment, very creamy and has a nice shine. Not too sure if I really like the color, it may be a little too orange on me.



Thanks for the review!  I think that you are more cool-toned than me, right?  If so, than nectarine would be a good choice in my case.  

I am on the hunt for a nice sheer red summer lip color with SPF, too.  It is hard to find one, believe it or not! (And the fact that I won't use lip glosses/balms that come in a pot narrows down my choices a lot).


----------



## Loquita

I am on a roll.  

Today I bought:

- Chanel Nouvelle Vague (I found one for just a tad over retail on ick-bay, believe it or not...it is such an amazing color I couldn't pass it up) 
- Illamasqua Powder Blush in Excite
- St. Tropez Everyday Gradual Tan for Body in Medium/Dark

I am happy because I have wanted every single one of these items for a good while now, and they were always OOS!


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Wow, you ARE on a roll!  

At BB, I had to try the new lip treatments and I picked up Raspberry Pink.  *Lo*, there might a sheer red in these, try them out!

At Chanel, I had to pick up Rose Comete after everyone's raves about it!  Oh and also the lip pencil in Tula!  Add Rose Sands gloss on top and you're done!


----------



## mcb100

3.4 oz of Calvin Klein Euphoria
free samples of Chanel Chance and Chanel Coco Madamoiselle


----------



## TygerKitty

a transdesign order (had to get some OPI ds before it was gone!) and the outer two polishes are from an ebay order







from left to right:
zoya - laney
opi ds - signature
opi ds - coronation
opi ds - sapphire
opi ds - sensation
opi ds - diamond
opi ds - extravagance 
opi ds - original
nubar prisms - treasure


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> ^ Wow, you ARE on a roll!
> 
> At BB, I had to try the new lip treatments and I picked up Raspberry Pink.  *Lo*, there might a sheer red in these, try them out!
> 
> At Chanel, I had to pick up Rose Comete after everyone's raves about it!  Oh and also the lip pencil in Tula!  Add Rose Sands gloss on top and you're done!



Thanks for the BB info, *girly*!

I was interested in Raspberry Pink, too...hmmmm....

And the Chanel stuff is def. a slippery slope - I am going to pretend I didn't read anything about Rose Comete.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Paul Mitchell extra body finishing spray (with a small travel size for free)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

...i forgot...Chanel Inimitable Mascara


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Thanks for the BB info, *girly*!
> 
> I was interested in Raspberry Pink, too...hmmmm....
> 
> And the Chanel stuff is def. a slippery slope - I am going to pretend I didn't read anything about Rose Comete.


 

omg, the chanel ...

Anyway, I'm going to return Raspberry Pink.  It is too dark for what I'm looking for.  Maybe I'll pick up a regular lipstick or gloss instead since I don't have any from BB


----------



## jadise

I made a little nail polish order today..

- Essie Resort 2010 set of 4 minis including Lapis of Luxury, Splash of Grenadine, Playa Del Platinum and Turquoise & Caicos 
- Orly - Snowcone
- Zoya - Harley
- China Glaze - Tree Hugger
- Zoya - Gwin
- Poshe - Fast Drying Top Coat


----------



## fairy14344

from Sephora online:
BE Starter Kit in Medium 
Korres Liners
Smashbox Eyeshadow Duo


----------



## babyontheway

chanel dragon and vamp nail polish


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> omg, the chanel ...
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to return Raspberry Pink.  It is too dark for what I'm looking for.  Maybe I'll pick up a regular lipstick or gloss instead since I don't have any from BB



Good to know - this was my concern about that color, too, so you have likely saved me some grief (though I am sorry it didn't work out for you).  

BB's regular glosses are very nice, but the applicator (a little brush) drives me insane - it gets all splayed and annoying after a few uses.  I much prefer the doe foot applicators and texture of her rich color glosses, which are very nice.  If you are looking for something nude/neutral, Pink Buff is a good bet.


----------



## Kansashalo

Barbie Loves Stila Lip Glaze (3 colors)
Barbie Loves Stila - 1980 Foxy can of makeup (eyeshadow, lip glaze & mascara)
Barbie Loves Stila Liquid Liner in black


----------



## sweetfacespout

chanel bikini peach lipgloss


----------



## sabishka

China Glaze in Flip Flop Fantasy & Pool Party.  By far the brightest colours I've ever owned.


----------



## underagegloss

- OPI by Sephora in Mermaid to Order
- Oscar Blandi dry shampoo spray
- 100 point perk @ sephora: Lancome Kohl black eyeliner


----------



## mcb100

john freida frizz ease conditioner


----------



## Loquita

Went on a Chanel binge this past week (no other way to describe it), with a little MAC thrown in...and I am still expecting one more nail polish and Glossimer in a few days! 

Chanel NP Heaven: 






Chanel Glossimer in Peach Bikini and MAC Opulash in Bad, Bad Black:






And a closer look at the mascara brush:


----------



## devoted7

^I LOVE YOUR HAUL!!!! looks like someone is exploring over to the Chanel side


----------



## aliceanna

Since TransDesign is liquidating their OPI stock, I snapped up:

OPI Panda-monium Pink
OPI Funky Dunky
OPI Red My Fortune Cookie
OPI Bubble Bath
OPI Mimosas for Mr. & Mrs.
OPI Over the Taupe
China Glaze Orange Marmalade

On my last Sephora visit,  I got:

2 Clinique Black Honey Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss
Sephora Sun Safety Kit (these little sunscreens are coming to the Bahamas with me)


----------



## Kansashalo

Loquita said:


> Chanel Glossimer in Peach Bikini and MAC Opulash in Bad, Bad Black:



Hmmm, I love that Peach Bikini!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Good to know - this was my concern about that color, too, so you have likely saved me some grief (though I am sorry it didn't work out for you).
> 
> BB's regular glosses are very nice, but the applicator (a little brush) drives me insane - it gets all splayed and annoying after a few uses. I much prefer the doe foot applicators and texture of her rich color glosses, which are very nice. If you are looking for something nude/neutral, Pink Buff is a good bet.


 
Thanks for the tip on the brushes!  I hadn't thought about the splaying and what-not.  I like some of MAC's l/g and so far they haven't misbehaved.
I believe I have a sample of the Pink Buff somewhere - I must go find it!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Went on a Chanel binge this past week (no other way to describe it), with a little MAC thrown in...and I am still expecting one more nail polish and Glossimer in a few days!
> 
> Chanel NP Heaven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Glossimer in Peach Bikini and MAC Opulash in Bad, Bad Black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look at the mascara brush:


 
OH I love that glossimer!  When I go back for the Rose Sands, I'll ask to try this one too!
Gorgeous NP too!


----------



## karester

A crystal nail file.  I love it, but it will take a while to get used to the sound it makes when you use it.


----------



## maps

Chantecaille Vital Essence and Fresh Hesperides body wash. 
The skin on my face feels like a baby's bottom! And the body wash smells so clean and summery... my favorite formula.


----------



## KikiLovesBags

I bought MAC eyeshadows (Romantique and Shale), Dior Snow sunscreen, Essence white reveal essence, and D-NA reverse night concentrate.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> ^I LOVE YOUR HAUL!!!! looks like someone is exploring over to the Chanel side



Thanks!!

I am def. _loving_ the Chanel...even if my wallet isn't!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> OH I love that glossimer!  When I go back for the Rose Sands, I'll ask to try this one too!
> Gorgeous NP too!



Thanks!  The Bikini Peach is LE, I think...and it is the perfect spring/summer color!  You will like it, I think.


----------



## Loquita

And my Sephora order from last week just arrived (it's small but it is stuff that I have been wanting for a while):

Illamasqua blush and St. Tropez Everyday Gradual Tan for Body in Medium/Dark:





A close-up of the blush...which _definitely_ requires a fan brush for application:


----------



## keodi

nice haul! you'll love excite! the chanel nail polishes are definitely chanel twins!!
today I lucked out and I got opi damone roberts 1968, and t3 bespoke labs travel dryer for 39.99 at TJ Maxx!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

This just came in the mail:

YSL Acquaresistant waterproof mascara in Black Abyss.


----------



## girlygirl3

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> This just came in the mail:
> 
> YSL Acquaresistant waterproof mascara in Black Abyss.


 
Ooh let me know wht you think!  I prefer waterproof mascaras!


----------



## mira_uk

Oh my! I want ALL of those nail polishes girlie 
How's the greige & pale blue???



Loquita said:


> Went on a Chanel binge this past week (no other way to describe it), with a little MAC thrown in...and I am still expecting one more nail polish and Glossimer in a few days!
> 
> Chanel NP Heaven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Glossimer in Peach Bikini and MAC Opulash in Bad, Bad Black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look at the mascara brush:


----------



## sw0pp

- Viktor&Rolf Flowerbomb set
- Diesel Fuel For Life Unlimited set
- Lancôme Lacque Fever in 212
- Maybelline Moisture Extreme Nudes in Luminous Beige
- 2 L'Oréal Paris Color Appeal e/s (dark metallic blue and matte dark grey)
- 1 L'Oréal Paris Color Appeal e/s palette in Golden Green
- Maybelline Eyestudio e/s in Bronze Drama
- L'Oréal Paris Resist&Shine nailpolish in a dark violet metallic shade


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

girlygirl3 said:


> Ooh let me know wht you think! I prefer waterproof mascaras!


 
Will do


----------



## Loquita

mira_uk said:


> Oh my! I want ALL of those nail polishes girlie
> How's the greige & pale blue???



Thanks!!! 

The taupish-grey polish is Particuliere (#505), and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! It is worth the price, as the formula is wonderful.  I just tried it out this week and it looks perfect with just one coat, and the application is so easy.  The pale blue is Nouvelle Vague (#527), that is from the latest Chanel collection, but it is sold out just about everywhere in the States now, though you can still get it on ick-bay.  I haven't tried that one out yet, but I can tell you that Essie's polish Greenport as well as China Glaze For Audrey are pretty much _exact _dupes - and are good-quality formulas, too.


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> nice haul! you'll love excite! the chanel nail polishes are definitely chanel twins!!
> today I lucked out and I got opi damone roberts 1968, and t3 bespoke labs travel dryer for 39.99 at TJ Maxx!



You were so right - I DO love Excite!!! The Illamasqua stuff is so good.  

And you TOTALLY lucked out at TJ Maxx!!! Congrats!!! One of my fave sports is to hit the beauty section there - you can find some amazing stuff.


----------



## Loquita

Okay, so the Chanel binge has to end somewhere (well, maybe not just yet...:devil - today I got a little box with this:

Chanel NP in Inattendu & Chanel Glossimer in Jupiter:






Check out the sparklies:


----------



## Loquita

As an adult I believe that I actually love sparkly crap more than I ever did as a child.

Hmmmm.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Word! Anything with sparkle gets a double take from me now more than ever. The older I get, the worse it gets. lol!


----------



## devoted7

Loquita...anything sparkles on lips is gorgeous! especially glossimers! I love your Chanel Haul!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Went to the mall after work today- just to return something- and didn't behave myself:

Sephora- 
Urban Decay All Nighter setting spray
Cover FX translucent mineral powder

Saks-
Chanel Pro Lumiere foundation 

LUSH-
Ocean Salt face & body scrub
Dream Cream 
A bar for exfoliating but I have no idea what it's called
Sample of Big Shampoo & Lemony Flutter cuticle butter

Nordstrom-
Gold atomizer for my purse
Stella by Stella McCartney spring set (1.0 ml EDP plus body cream)
Lolita Lempicka EDP- the SA gave me the most adorable little sample- it came in a green paper purse, and had a mini apple bottle with perfume in it! It's teeny tiny and I'm obsessed! 

Ulta- 
Essence forget it! concealer trio
3 NYX jumbo eye pencils (they were buy 2 get 1)- Milk, French Fries & Yogurt
3 NYX Lipsticks (also buy 2 get 1)- Thalia, Black Cherry & Eros
3 OPI nail polishes- Bubble Bath, You Don't Know Jacques! & Lincoln Park After Dark 
2 China Glaze nail polishes- Turned Up Turquoise & Peachy Keen
Esse nail polish- Ballet Slippers

Walgreens-
Eos lip balm in Summer Fruit


----------



## Loquita

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^Word! Anything with sparkle gets a double take from me now more than ever. The older I get, the worse it gets. lol!



Yep.  

I am much more into color than I even was as a kid, too.  If it's red, orange, or hot pink, I am sold.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> Loquita...anything sparkles on lips is gorgeous! especially glossimers! I love your Chanel Haul!



Thanks!!!  And it only got worse when I went to Sephora to buy a gift and return something today: 


A few items from Sephora (not all for me, but fun to look at nonetheless!)






Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip & Cheek Stain in Flamenco (orange-red) and Fox Trot (Hot Pink leaning heavily towards magenta); Sephora IT Fan Brush (I  Fan Brushes); Clinique High Impact Lip Color in Cider Berry (this is the item for my SO's aunt.  She is approaching 80 and is quite sassy - she likes RED lipstick, and it cannot be sheer.  I always buy her a few makeup items for our trips to Spain to visit his family).  

 I tried the Josie Maran markers outside of the store again and they are definitely going back - they deposit waaaaay too much color, and look _horrible_ (garish would be the best word) when put on directly from the applicator.  And since the applicator was part of why I bought them for the summer, they are not staying.


----------



## Loquita

Now here's the more successful haul of the day (and like *My Purse Addiction*, I was originally only going to the mall to return something...)







Chanel Rouge Coco in Vendome (or "Heaven in a tube"), Chanel NP in Dragon, Chanel Glossimers in Sun Dress & Galactic (clear with micro-shimmer).  



And this is not all.  When the rest arrives I will share.  Until then I will be locked up in the bathroom, playing with Glossimers.


----------



## devoted7

^OMG! you're going to LOVE Galactic! And Dragon is gorgeous! My parents went to travel and that's one of the polishes they bought for me, I can't wait until they come back in 3 weeks


----------



## Loquita

*devoted*, I have decided that Galactic is the BOMB!!!! 

It looks _fantastic_ even all by itself - if they discontinue it I will get very upset.  And you will  Dragon - it is so sexy and chic.  I saw it on and decided it was a must-have.


----------



## Kansashalo

Nars lip gloss in Rose Gitane


----------



## Bridget S.

*Lo!* what gorgeous Chanel goodies!! Love Dragon! Would you post it on??

A friend and I went down to South Beach in Miami yesterday and hit MAC Pro store aka Heaven. Then Sephora which had the Hourglass line. What a fun day! 

Sephora haul: Hourglass Visionaire in Prism, NARS blush in Mata Hari (pic makes it look washed out : ( ) BE Buxom gloss in Dolly and the Sephora lip pencil in Royal Rose. 
MAC haul : ) First blush palette with: Blush Baby, Rhubarb and Devil blushes. First eye shadow palette with Bright Yellow and Soot. Pro pigments in Rock-it yellow and Magenta Madness, Reflects Red glitter, Hot Gossip lipstick and two brushes, the 205 (tiny fan) and 138 (sculpting)


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> *devoted*, I have decided that Galactic is the BOMB!!!!
> 
> It looks _fantastic_ even all by itself - if they discontinue it I will get very upset.  And you will  Dragon - it is so sexy and chic.  I saw it on and decided it was a must-have.


it is! my fav! and you're right, it looks great by itself too!



Bridget S. said:


> *Lo!* what gorgeous Chanel goodies!! Love Dragon! Would you post it on??
> 
> A friend and I went down to South Beach in Miami yesterday and hit MAC Pro store aka Heaven. Then Sephora which had the Hourglass line. What a fun day!
> 
> Sephora haul: Hourglass Visionaire in Prism, NARS blush in Mata Hari (pic makes it look washed out : ( ) BE Buxom gloss in Dolly and the Sephora lip pencil in Royal Rose.
> MAC haul : ) First blush palette with: Blush Baby, Rhubarb and Devil blushes. First eye shadow palette with Bright Yellow and Soot. Pro pigments in Rock-it yellow and Magenta Madness, Reflects Red glitter, Hot Gossip lipstick and two brushes, the 205 (tiny fan) and 138 (sculpting)



Mata Harti is gorgeous!!!


----------



## MissPrincess88

- 3 bottles of B&BW Apricot Vanilla Body Lotion (the last 3 bottles in the store )
- B&BW Coconut Vanilla Body Lotion

- B&BW Orange Sapphire Body Lotion

- B&BW Mango Mandarin Body Cream


----------



## pquiles

Bridget S. said:


> *Lo!* what gorgeous Chanel goodies!! Love Dragon! Would you post it on??
> 
> A friend and I went down to South Beach in Miami yesterday and hit MAC Pro store aka Heaven. Then Sephora which had the Hourglass line. What a fun day!
> 
> Sephora haul: Hourglass Visionaire in Prism, NARS blush in Mata Hari (pic makes it look washed out : ( ) BE Buxom gloss in Dolly and the Sephora lip pencil in Royal Rose.
> MAC haul : ) First blush palette with: Blush Baby, Rhubarb and Devil blushes. First eye shadow palette with Bright Yellow and Soot. Pro pigments in Rock-it yellow and Magenta Madness, Reflects Red glitter, Hot Gossip lipstick and two brushes, the 205 (tiny fan) and 138 (sculpting)


 
Love, love, love NARS Mata Hari


----------



## MissPrincess88

Just ordered _Eva_ by Eva Longoria. I have been searching for this perfume daily for over a month, and it makes its debut on..... Perfumania  That's just strange. Hope I don't regret the purchase.


----------



## emcosmo1639

just ordered my tria...hoping I can tolerate the pain!  and also bought a few bobbi brown makeup brushes today...have never used them before so I'm interested to see if I like them.


----------



## krazydaisy

Today I bought a solid shampoo from Lush


----------



## pquiles

NARS Albatross blush/highlighter
NARS Taos
Nars lg angled e/s, blush, sm contour brushes


----------



## lushfashionista

Kiehl's Olive Fruit Oil Nourishing Shampoo
Kiehl's Olive Fruit Oil Nourishing Conditioner
Kiehl's Olive Fruit Oil Deeply Repairative Hair Pak
Kiehl's Heat-Protective Silk Straightening Cream


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A couple drugstore items:

Neutrogena Pore Refining Toner
Jergens Natural GLow (First time trying this, recommended by a friend!)
Sally Hansen Bermuda Sand


----------



## krazydaisy

I went to Lush and got their new tinted moisturizer. I also got Gorgeous moisturizer too.


----------



## Loquita

krazydaisy said:


> I went to Lush and got their new tinted moisturizer. I also got Gorgeous moisturizer too.



Oooo...I  Lush...I am intrigued by the tinted moisturizer - is it oil free?  
TIA!  

I continue my Chanel binge with an Aqualumiere Lipstick in Bondi, and Aqualumiere Gloss in Bondi Beach.  This combo is beautiful, and even better if I line and fill my lips in with MAC Beurre liner first!


----------



## Loquita

*Bridget* - I will swatch the Chanel Dragon np and the Vedome l/s for you in a sec!  I will post the swatches in the Chanel np & Rouge Coco threads!  

(I am avoiding end of the semester grading so this is a perfect excuse, lol).  

And I LOVE LOVE LOVE beauty shopping in Miami - used to live there, and I miss it sorely.  Have you ever been to GBS?  If not, you need to check it out!!!!

http://gbsbeauty.com/

I also  your NARS picks - I am coming back to NARS after a good while away and loving their colors, esp. the glosses.  Am trying to stay away from the blush, which is what gets everyone, it seems.


----------



## Loquita

Beauty.com Sale:

Terax Daily Conditioner (the biiiiig bottle)
Touchback in Dark Brown
Beauty Blender Sponges


----------



## devoted7

^girllll! I love all of your beauty hauls!!! soooo  I'm about to place a beauty.com order too. Don't forget to us BINGCB!


----------



## devoted7

This is what I bought a few days ago...
*-Chanel Quadra in Murano
-Chanel Joues Contraste in In Love*



and yesterday I bought...
*-Chanel Pro Lumiere
-MAC Blush in Dollymix*




and this is my combined LUSH haul within the last week 
*-Rehab Shampoo
-Rub Rub Rub Shower Gel (my fav. right now )
-Yummy Yummy Yummy Shower Gel
-Tea Tree Water
-Enchanted Eye Cream
-Herbalism Cleanser x2 (works like wonders)
-Vanishing Cream x2 (again, works like wonders)
-Dream Cream Hand and Body Lotion
-Ocean Salt Cleanser (another fav. and works like wonders)  
-I Should Coco Soap
-Pineapple Grunt Soap (retro)
-The Godmother Soap (my fav. soap ever)
-Miranda Soap (smells sooo good, probably my next fav. soap)
-17 Cherry Tree Lane Soap (smells sooo good)
-Solid Shampoo in "New" Shampoo
-Solid Shampoo in Hard
-Into Thin Air Massage Bar (smells like Therapy massage bar)
-Ickale Baby Bot Bath Bomb
-Blueberry Bath Bomb (my fav)
-Charity Pot
*And lots of samples (some not pictured)
*-I Love Juicy Shampoo
-American Cream Conditioner
-Moisturizers in Skin Nanny, Gorgeous, and Ultralight
-Soaps in Miranda, Gingerman, and Sultana. 
-Color supplement*



(detailed pictures in the LUSH thread )


----------



## it'sanaddiction

loquita and devoted, you guys are making my heart race with your Chanel puchases, I feel like I need to buy more Chanel!


----------



## lushfashionista

devoted, I'm jealous of your Lush haul!

I got:
Shiseido Sun Protection Liquid Foundation SPF 42 PA+++
Shiseido Sun Protection Compact Foundation Refill SPF 34 PA+++
St. Tropez Self Tan Bronzing Mousse

Getting ready for summer!


----------



## Bridget S.

Devoted! What a haul!! Enjoy it!!
Loquita, hadn't even heard of GBS, but there is one fairly near my work! I will have to go and check it out!! Thanks so much for the swatches!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Oooo...I  Lush...I am intrigued by the tinted moisturizer - is it oil free?
> TIA!
> 
> I continue my Chanel binge with an Aqualumiere Lipstick in Bondi, and Aqualumiere Gloss in Bondi Beach. This combo is beautiful, and even better if I line and fill my lips in with MAC Beurre liner first!


 
oh no!  another chanel line!


----------



## krazydaisy

Loquita said:


> Oooo...I  Lush...I am intrigued by the tinted moisturizer - is it oil free?
> TIA!



Hi Loquita, it is oil-free and it's only $12.95USD.


----------



## krazydaisy

devoted7 said:


> and this is my combined LUSH haul within the last week
> *-Rehab Shampoo
> -Rub Rub Rub Shower Gel (my fav. right now )
> -Yummy Yummy Yummy Shower Gel
> -Tea Tree Water
> -Enchanted Eye Cream
> -Herbalism Cleanser x2 (works like wonders)
> -Vanishing Cream x2 (again, works like wonders)
> -Dream Cream Hand and Body Lotion
> -Ocean Salt Cleanser (another fav. and works like wonders)
> -I Should Coco Soap
> -Pineapple Grunt Soap (retro)
> -The Godmother Soap (my fav. soap ever)
> -Miranda Soap (smells sooo good, probably my next fav. soap)
> -17 Cherry Tree Lane Soap (smells sooo good)
> -Solid Shampoo in "New" Shampoo
> -Solid Shampoo in Hard
> -Into Thin Air Massage Bar (smells like Therapy massage bar)
> -Ickale Baby Bot Bath Bomb
> -Blueberry Bath Bomb (my fav)
> -Charity Pot
> *And lots of samples (some not pictured)
> *-I Love Juicy Shampoo
> -American Cream Conditioner
> -Moisturizers in Skin Nanny, Gorgeous, and Ultralight
> -Soaps in Miranda, Gingerman, and Sultana.
> -Color supplement*
> 
> 
> 
> (detailed pictures in the LUSH thread )



This is a big haul you have there. I am a Lush fan myself.


----------



## krazydaisy

lushfashionista said:


> devoted, I'm jealous of your Lush haul!
> 
> I got:
> Shiseido Sun Protection Liquid Foundation SPF 42 PA+++
> Shiseido Sun Protection Compact Foundation Refill SPF 34 PA+++
> St. Tropez Self Tan Bronzing Mousse
> 
> Getting ready for summer!



I love Shiseido Sun products. They're are great!


----------



## karester

This is my haul from today. I went to two CCO's and Macy's.






Bobbi Brown Bridal Kit
Bobbi Brown Lip Tint Tubes set
MAC Holiday 09 Naughty Noir set
MAC Suntint Full of Grace
MAC Soft Ochre Paint pot
Bobbi Brown Ballet eye shadow
MAC Blonde mineralize skinfinish
Chanel Rouge Coco lipstick in Camelia
Chanel Glossimer in Nebula
Sample of Coco Mademoiselle
Physicians Formula Shimmer Strips Bronzer Waikiki Strip


----------



## thegoreprincess

Just got a bunch of nail polishes from American Apparel from their 30% off friends & family sale! Plus two Urban Outfitters (when did they start selling nail polish?) nail polishes.






AA left to right: Dusty, L'Esprit, Factory Grey, Mount Royal, Peacock
UO left to right: Sparkle White 2 and Matte Orange 4 (very original names, I know)


----------



## pond23

*devoted7*: Murano is the next Chanel quad on my hit list.  I love Pro Lumiere. It gives such a polished, airbrushed finish.

*Loquita*: I would have never thought of pairing Bondi and Bondi Beach with Beurre. I ignored these two shades at first, but they create such a lovely nude lip.


----------



## devoted7

thanks ladies 

*pond23*: you're going to love Murano. At first, I went to the counter to get the Smokey Eyes, but my SA convinced me that Murano was better because it had the day and night look. Also, she said I could do the Smokey Eye look with Murano too and it's sooo true. In stock pictures, the colors show green, but it doesn't look green on me at all. The colors are beyond gorgeous. Let me know if you get it. I would like to hear your thoughts on it  Also, I haven't tried Pro Lumiere yet, but plan on using it soon. Hopefully tomorrow. I've been using Mat Lumiere and I love it! I heard Pro gives more coverage...and that's what I sometimes need


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> Devoted! What a haul!! Enjoy it!!
> Loquita, hadn't even heard of GBS, but there is one fairly near my work! I will have to go and check it out!! Thanks so much for the swatches!



*Bridget*, GO.TO.GBS!!!  It is perfect for beauty junkies!!! 

I got so much good stuff there, I miss it tons...let me know what you think!

And thanks for the kind words, everyone!

*devoted*, your haul is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!! I love every single last choice, the Murano is especially beautiful.  That said, I found some little packages waiting for me after work today.  :







Chanel Rouge Coco in Beige Felin and Egerie - !!!!
Mascara and more Rouge Coco samples with lip brush inside the pretty card
Nail polishes in Ming and Django...

I am one sick puppy.


----------



## krazydaisy

The mascara is too die for. Have you tried it before? If you haven't, you will love it!!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

Wow, great hauls everyone!


----------



## pond23

I picked up Aveda's new Damage Remedy Daily Hair Repair. I also pre-ordered a few MAC To the Beach items: Flurry of Fun, Beach Bronze, and Get-Away Bronze. I'm still thinking about Thrills and Splashing.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A few things from Sephora.

Jurlique Rosewater Balancing Mist
Fresh Sugar Lemon Body Lotion
Lorac Couture Shine in Muse
MUFE Aqua Eyes Cream Shadow in Golden Copper


----------



## otilia

YSL Rouge Volupté in Beige Ultime
Neutrogena Hand Cream
Evian Facial Spray
Vichy Purete Thermale 3 in 1 Cleanser


----------



## Bridget S.

Lo! Hahaha! I will go to GBS!

It's an addiction, what do you think of the Jurlique Rose Water?


----------



## Nat

This is my haul today:

- Dior Serum de Rouge Lip Treatment, #860 Violet Serum => Love this!! It feels so soft and smooth on my lips, it's enriched with mango butter, yum!

- Clinique Lash Power Mascara, Black Onyx

- Clinique Cream Shaper for Eyes, Black Diamond

- Lancaster Infinite Bronze Shine On Lipbalm, #001 Nude

- Lancaster Infinite Bronze Blush Powder, Pink and Bronze


That's it


----------



## hautecouture15

^ they had lancaster at my tkmaxx is it a good brand?


----------



## Loquita

krazydaisy said:


> The mascara is too die for. Have you tried it before? If you haven't, you will love it!!!!



Nope - I will try it today, then!  I have two samples of it yet to be tested.  I am a mascara freak, so I will have fun.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> A few things from Sephora.
> 
> Jurlique Rosewater Balancing Mist
> Fresh Sugar Lemon Body Lotion
> Lorac Couture Shine in Muse
> MUFE Aqua Eyes Cream Shadow in Golden Copper



Beautiful choices! I  Fresh Lemon Sugar stuff!

My Chanel binge continues:

Rouge Laque in Ming
Vernis in Dazzling, Ming (back-up)
Rouge Coco in Teheran

Am also _dying_ to get the new NARS Multiple Tints, but am sitting on my hands.


----------



## Karenada

today i purchased from superdrug:
 barry m nail paint in berry ice cream no 308
Simple cleansing facial wipes 

from the body shop:
polka dot cosmetic pouch
facial buffer pads x2
vitamin e eye cream


----------



## kenseysimone

Summer Peach
Butter
Malibu Green
L&#8217;Esprit 
California Trooper


----------



## pond23

Nat said:


> This is my haul today:
> 
> - Dior Serum de Rouge Lip Treatment, #860 Violet Serum => Love this!! It feels so soft and smooth on my lips, it's enriched with mango butter, yum!


 
^ I recently bought Dior Serum de Rouge in Violet too *Nat*! I'm glad someone else loves this color as much I do. Violet and Rosewood are the best colors in this lipstick line IMO.


----------



## Nat

No way Steph, what a coincidence! Never heard of it until today! This stuff works wonders on my lips, I think I'm gonna try a nude color as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nat

hautecouture15 said:


> ^ they had lancaster at my tkmaxx is it a good brand?



Yes, it is  It's popular in Europe, as far as I know.

I love their make up range, not quite an extensive range, but very nice products, IMO. I've also been using their Eau de Lancaster hand cream for the longest time, I always come back to this.


----------



## girlygirl3

My recent purchases:

Balenciaga eau de parfum - Saks' promo - buy the large one and get a mini parfum along with a LE canvas CP!

BB cream e/s malted
BB creamy lip color in Pink Ballet


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Hit 2 ultas today and one Sally.  Most of the great disc polishes I got came from Sallys... guess that they had new items to put out so they had to disc some (3.99 to 2.99) from older collections.  I got some FP, ORLY and CG colors I had either never seen or never thought to try.  I went to a small Sallys and they had a half full basket of them... can only imagine what the bigger stores have!


----------



## pond23

Nat said:


> No way Steph, what a coincidence! Never heard of it until today! This stuff works wonders on my lips, I think I'm gonna try a nude color as well. Any suggestions?


 
^ Hi *Nat*! My mom and I love the Dior Serum Rouge lipsticks. They are one of the most hydrating and soothing lipsticks I have ever tried. I bought my first one "Rosewood", a couple of months ago. It is a really pretty and flattering rosey-brown. "Violet" is one of the newer colors. I jumped on this shade because I love lip colors with violet/lavender/purple undertones. They are the most flattering on my skintone.

I also bought "Raspberry" and "Mocha". I didn't particularly care for these shades on me. The Raspberry is a pinky-red, and I normally don't feel comfortable wearing red shades. The Mocha turned orangey-brown on me, so I gave it to my mom.

The most nude shades in this line are the "Nude" and the "Beige". The first one has more peach in it, and the second one has more light brown in it. HTH!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I went on a Sephora bender!!

YSL Faux Cils mascara in grey
MUFE smokey lash mascara
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen (refill...LOVE this)
Sephora/OPI polish in Havana Dreams (super fun baby blue - pedi time!!)

And online I ordered...
Tarte ReCreate foundation in porcelain - haven't used this in a LONG time and I love it!
Fredric Fekkai glossing shampoo and conditioner...Sephora doesn't have this in the stores anymore but it's still online for now.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> My recent purchases:
> 
> Balenciaga eau de parfum - Saks' promo - buy the large one and get a mini parfum along with a LE canvas CP!
> 
> BB cream e/s malted
> BB creamy lip color in Pink Ballet



You got the Malted - yeah!  And let me know how the Pink Ballet is, please - I have never tried the creamy lip colors.


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> I went on a Sephora bender!!
> 
> YSL Faux Cils mascara in grey
> MUFE smokey lash mascara
> NARS lipgloss in Supervixen (refill...LOVE this)
> Sephora/OPI polish in Havana Dreams (super fun baby blue - pedi time!!)
> 
> And online I ordered...
> Tarte ReCreate foundation in porcelain - haven't used this in a LONG time and I love it!
> Fredric Fekkai glossing shampoo and conditioner...Sephora doesn't have this in the stores anymore but it's still online for now.



I have a thing for NARS lipgloss.  It's bordering on fetish, in fact - and I was looking at the same Sephora/OPI polish a few days ago, it is gorgeous!

As for the Fekkai - I am really said that it is leaving Sephora, as his hair color is the best out there for me at least.


----------



## Loquita

Just a few little things.  :

Chanel Inimitable Multi-Dimensionnel in Black
Chanel Glossimer Myriade


----------



## ellacoach

Diorskin Shimmer Star in amber diamond
DiorKiss Luscious Lip-Plumping Gloss Pineapple Cocktail
OPI funky dunkey


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Used my 25% off coupon at Dillards:
Guerlain Parure Gold fluid foundation 
Guerlain sclupting blush in Soleil Couchant 
Guerlain loose powder kohl in Noir
Guerlain Super Aqua toner (gift with purchase! yay!)
Origins multi-grain makeup (powder)

Sephora:
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
Givenchy Mister Light

Target:
Covergirl Lash Blast mascara (bought it after hearing great reviews but have to say I still love my Maybelline Full 'N Soft) 
Yes to Carrots lip tint in nude

Nordstrom:
Chanel Soleil tan de Chanel bronzer


----------



## emcosmo1639

The tria for laser hair removal!  Should hopefully have it in the mail tomorrow!  So excited!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My Purse Addiction said:


> Yes to Carrots lip tint in nude


If you like this, I've seen the nights box by them on discount at Ulta recently... has a red and a light goldish version of the tint and gloss... i love the brands' berry lip balm.


----------



## Nat

pond23 said:


> ^ Hi *Nat*! My mom and I love the Dior Serum Rouge lipsticks. They are one of the most hydrating and soothing lipsticks I have ever tried. I bought my first one "Rosewood", a couple of months ago. It is a really pretty and flattering rosey-brown. "Violet" is one of the newer colors. I jumped on this shade because I love lip colors with violet/lavender/purple undertones. They are the most flattering on my skintone.
> 
> I also bought "Raspberry" and "Mocha". I didn't particularly care for these shades on me. The Raspberry is a pinky-red, and I normally don't feel comfortable wearing red shades. The Mocha turned orangey-brown on me, so I gave it to my mom.
> 
> The most nude shades in this line are the "Nude" and the "Beige". The first one has more peach in it, and the second one has more light brown in it. HTH!



I agree, most hydrating lipstick ever, love it! So glad my SA recommended this to me. Gonna check out those nude shades asap, thanks for the suggestions, Steph!


----------



## ellacoach

Kiehl's creamy Avocado eye cream
OPI Pamplona Purple polish
Essie summer resort collection cube of mini polishes


----------



## Loquita

I am celebrating the end of the semester!!!! (Still a few more papers to grade, but ah well...)  

Beauty.com sale order: 2 pack of Beauty Blender Sponges (love love LOVE these), Touchback Hair Color Marker (curiosity and my premature white hair got the best of me), Terax Cream conditioner (a long-time fave):







Beauty Supply Store visit: CND "Stickey" Base Coat, Mini Moroccan Oil for travel, Essie polish in Van d'Go (yeah, everyone says the formula on this one stinks, but I adore the color and it was below retail...hope it works!!!)






Ick-bay delivery from Hong Kong:  My Chanel Vernis HG - Miami Peach!!!






Check out the gold micro shimmer:  






And finally, a little Chanel haul: Glossimer in Spark, Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle (nude pink), Rouge Coco in Cambon (hot pink-red):


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel dragon nail polish
chanel coco rouge mademoiselle
sisley cleanser
sisley elixir
kanebo premier sensai cream, lotion and eye cream


----------



## Kansashalo

Loquita...is there any Chanel left at your local counter?   I would LOVE to peak inside your make-up bag to see your collection. 

BTW, I LOVE Spark so get ready to fall in love!!!!!


----------



## Loquita

hotshot said:


> chanel dragon nail polish
> chanel coco rouge mademoiselle
> sisley cleanser
> sisley elixir
> kanebo premier sensai cream, lotion and eye cream



I  Dragon!!!


----------



## Loquita

Kansashalo said:


> Loquita...is there any Chanel left at your local counter?   I would LOVE to peak inside your make-up bag to see your collection.
> 
> BTW, I LOVE Spark so get ready to fall in love!!!!!




LOL...I have laid off of the other lines lately since my Chanel phase - and unfortunately, while I _have_ gone a bit nuts, there are still a few things left at the local counter.  :greengrin:

I will take pics of my polish collection, my Glossimers, and my lipsticks all together soon, though! 

What do you wear Spark with, btw?  (I love it alone, but would appreciate some tips on good combos).  TIA!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita said:


> LOL...I have laid off of the other lines lately since my Chanel phase - and unfortunately, while I _have_ gone a bit nuts, there are still a few things left at the local counter. :greengrin:
> 
> I will take pics of my polish collection, my Glossimers, and my lipsticks all together soon, though!
> 
> What do you wear Spark with, btw? (I love it alone, but would appreciate some tips on good combos). TIA!


 
When you take your pics, you should start a thread! I think Chanel beauty deserves it's own thread. I'd post mine there too


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> When you take your pics, you should start a thread! I think Chanel beauty deserves it's own thread. I'd post mine there too



Great idea!!!  I will do that for sure.  

In fact, I am avoiding my grading so when I get home from my office I will take some pics...muahahahahaha...


----------



## octopus17

I want to come and play at your house *Loquita*! Love it!

I hadn't bought anything for a long time, but then I did a big clear-out and either chucked out or passed a lot of stuff on....

However, I seem to bought J'Adore by Dior, Nuxe Aroma-Vaillance Anti-Wrinkle Cream, Nuxe Aroma-Vaillance Express Deep Wrinkle Filler Roll-on (and also got a very generous sample of their multi-purpose Huile Prodigieuse), Ole Henriksen Africa Red Tea foaming cleanser and have on order but yet to receive, Liz Earle toner, Liz Earle foot spray, Peter Thomas Roth Instant Mineral Powder SPF30 and a La Perla EDP giftset...


----------



## Loquita

Cornflower Blue said:


> I want to come and play at your house *Loquita*! Love it!
> 
> I hadn't bought anything for a long time, but then I did a big clear-out and either chucked out or passed a lot of stuff on....
> 
> However, I seem to bought J'Adore by Dior, Nuxe Aroma-Vaillance Anti-Wrinkle Cream, Nuxe Aroma-Vaillance Express Deep Wrinkle Filler Roll-on (and also got a very generous sample of their multi-purpose Huile Prodigieuse), Ole Henriksen Africa Red Tea foaming cleanser and have on order but yet to receive, Liz Earle toner, Liz Earle foot spray, Peter Thomas Roth Instant Mineral Powder SPF30 and a La Perla EDP giftset...



You are welcome over here anytime!!!  

And I have seen your amazing vanity - if you ever do another clearing out and need someone to take it off of your hands, lol... 

I  your latest buys!


----------



## Loquita

I just did it again - I have some more gorgeous, very hard to find (at least in the US) Chanel Glossimers on the way! 

At 15% off, I couldn't resist Volage, Muscat, & Big Bang.


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> I just did it again - I have some more gorgeous, very hard to find (at least in the US) Chanel Glossimers on the way!
> 
> At 15% off, I couldn't resist Volage, Muscat, & Big Bang.


 
^ Please post pics of Big Bang and Volage when you receive them *Loquita*!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here are my recent purchases

Alterna Hairspray and Volume Shampoo
John Frieda Frizz-Ease
Comptor Sud Pacifique Aqua Motu





Benefit Eyeshadow in Nice Melons
Seche Vite Top Coat 
Qtica Nail Growth Stimulator


----------



## lushfashionista

Small purchase yesterday:

It's a 10 Miracle Leave-In Product
OPI Jade is the New Black


----------



## VioletalaMode

OMG, where have you been all my life Shu Uemura eyelash curler. I bought one on Saturday at Sephora and I can't believe how pretty my eyelashes look.


----------



## devoted7

^LOL! I thought the same thing too! I recently purchased it a few months ago and I love it!


----------



## devoted7

my beauty.com purchases. 

NARS Blushes in Deep Throat, Mata Hari (my mom took my old one), and Angelika





and Korres 3 in 1 cleanser. (have no idea how the pic became blurry) i bought this because I read that you can use this cleanser without water...so thought it would come in handy for removing make up, of course I follow up on my regular cleanser.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I hope to hit the Sallys near me while I vacation in Delaware with friends!


----------



## kathyrose

^^ I hope that they do the extra red tag clearance! I'm crossing my fingers for this weekend!


----------



## Loquita

^LOL, there is nothing more fun than the nail polish clearance bin at Sally's! I have found some treasures there!

And great NARS picks, *devoted*!  I had a hard time behaving at that sale, but managed to emerge relatively unscathed.


----------



## Loquita

The Chanel train continues...I got some fantastic ick-bay stuff today!

Rouge Coco in Teheran (I have been lemming this one badly):







Rouge Allure Laque in Ming (I am obsessed with all things Chanel Ming):


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here are my recent purchases
> 
> Alterna Hairspray and Volume Shampoo
> John Frieda Frizz-Ease
> Comptor Sud Pacifique Aqua Motu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benefit Eyeshadow in Nice Melons
> Seche Vite Top Coat
> Qtica Nail Growth Stimulator



Love that Benefit shadow!!! I am def. checking that one out - I _love_ anything in peachy pink...


----------



## pond23

^Yay! You received the Teheran RC* Loquita*! I think you are going to love this color. My Ming arrived recently too. I cannot wait to try it!

From the past week or so: Chanel e/s singles in Deep Taupe, Heather Rose, and Vanilla; MAC Thrills, FOF, Get-Away Bronze, Beach Bronze, Marine Life.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita said:


> Love that Benefit shadow!!! I am def. checking that one out - I _love_ anything in peachy pink...


 
I love the velvety texture of this shadow, (and the color of course!) I had read so many good reviews so I had to give it a try!

Ohhh,you got your Ming Laque, don't you love it?


----------



## VanessaJean

I worked a few shifts in my store's cosmetics department and the assisstant manager gave me a full size Lise Watier eyeliner in a bronzy brown and three L/S. Light pink, raspberry and dark pink.  Yay free makeup!


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> I love the velvety texture of this shadow, (and the color of course!) I had read so many good reviews so I had to give it a try!
> 
> Ohhh,you got your Ming Laque, don't you love it?



I love the Ming Laque - sooo pretty!  It is very soft on me, but it's great for a no-fuss warm weather look.  And it smells beautiful (I love the scent of Chanel products, alway have).  

I will def. check out the Benefit now, thanks!  I have a Sephora credit that I need to use.


----------



## Loquita

pond23 said:


> ^Yay! You received the Teheran RC* Loquita*! I think you are going to love this color. My Ming arrived recently too. I cannot wait to try it!
> 
> From the past week or so: Chanel e/s singles in Deep Taupe, Heather Rose, and Vanilla; MAC Thrills, FOF, Get-Away Bronze, Beach Bronze, Marine Life.



You are right - I do love Teheran!  I have yet to find a Rouge Coco that I don't like at all, which is very rare for me.  Some are better than others, but none of them are absolute no-gos.  

Today I had some Paypal money burning a hole in my account so I got a Rouge Coco in Orchidee, a Glossimer in Praline (been looking for this one at a good price for a while) and an Aqualumiere gloss in Candy Glow - all brand new from great sellers and well below retail!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> I worked a few shifts in my store's cosmetics department and the assisstant manager gave me a full size Lise Watier eyeliner in a bronzy brown and three L/S. Light pink, raspberry and dark pink.  Yay free makeup!





That's fantastic - there is nothing more fun than getting free make-up, ITA!!!

And bronzy brown eyeliner is my #1 fave - I am wearing some today, in fact.


----------



## VanessaJean

Agreed* Loquita*. I wear bronzy brown liner almost every day to work so it was a great score.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

My order from Nordstrom.com came today! From the To The Beach collection I got Float On By eye kohl, Lazy Day lipstick, and 2 Marine Life high-light powders. Marine Life is definitely too dark for a highlighter but it's the perfect coral blush on me!  I also got Radicchio lipstick from one of the previous collections.

Last week the lady at the Chanel counter that always helps me was wearing this gorgeous lip gloss and cheekbone highlight, and I was like "What are you wearing? I have to have it!" and she said it was from the Luna Twilight line.  I remember seeing the line when it first came out on Nordstrom.com and blowing it off because it was associated with Twilight (which I happen to love!). I figured the quality would be bad, but I'm very impressed with everything I ordered! I got 2 lipglosses (Surrender and Hush) and 2 blushing cremes, which are more of highlighters than blushes (Adrenaline and Swoon).


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Nice Haul! I haven't seen Luna Twilight, I'll have to check it out.

Two Chanel lippies and a Mac blush arrived today.

Chanel Rouge Allure Genial  -    MAC Hipness    -   Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Necromancer

^ Very nice.


----------



## Necromancer

I bought four SpaRitual polishes today. I'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Nice variety, I'll be watching for your pics!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it all ladies!! Can't wait until my ban is over!


----------



## miss_ritz

Beauty blender
Revlon colorstay
Couple MAC e/s
Nars Blush in Gina (tangerine-y looks great on my skintone)
MAC brush 217
Lip liner and this really cute pink lipglass


----------



## keodi

MAC cleanse off oil, MAC wipes, NARS pressed powder in casino, and sephora polish by opi in i'm wired!


----------



## keodi

miss_ritz said:


> Beauty blender
> Revlon colorstay
> Couple MAC e/s
> Nars Blush in Gina (tangerine-y looks great on my skintone)
> MAC brush 217
> Lip liner and this really cute pink lipglass


great beauty buys!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Got 2 99c nail polishes in Salisbury, MD at some local no-name beauty supply.

NK nail enamel in soft blues and pretty pink.  Looks to be big 3 free too...


----------



## JennyS315

Just bought a Clarisonic Mia, in pink, from Sephora.


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> MAC cleanse off oil, MAC wipes, NARS pressed powder in casino, and sephora polish by opi in i'm wired!


 
Ooooh, I heard MAC's Cleanse Off oil is better than Shu's.  Do you agree?  I think I'm going to get a bottle of this soon as I'm using up the Shu bottle.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Nice Haul! I haven't seen Luna Twilight, I'll have to check it out.
> 
> Two Chanel lippies and a Mac blush arrived today.
> 
> Chanel Rouge Allure Genial  -    MAC Hipness    -   Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle



These pics are beautiful!!  

And I wore Mademoiselle myself for the first time last night - I love it, and am so glad that I tested it out at home after seeing it in the store and thinking it was awful on me.  Lighting is everything.  

It matches MAC Subculture liner perfectly, too, btw.


----------



## Loquita

miss_ritz said:


> Beauty blender
> Revlon colorstay
> Couple MAC e/s
> Nars Blush in Gina (tangerine-y looks great on my skintone)
> MAC brush 217
> Lip liner and this really cute pink lipglass



Nice!  Beauty Blender is a must-have for me - and thanks for the tip on Gina, I am always looking for peach/tangerine blushes, and I know that NARS blushes are fantastic.


----------



## Loquita

Necromancer said:


> I bought four SpaRitual polishes today. I'm looking forward to trying them out.



So pretty and unique!  I love Spa Ritual, the colors are lovely and they wear forever.


----------



## Loquita

Getting ready for summer! 

- Colorscience Sunforgettable in Almost Clear SPF 30 (Amazing if you need to wear SPF everyday, and hate the greasy feel of most sunscreens)
- Hissy Fit Orange Mint SPF 30 Hand Cream
- Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss in Tangerine Dream
- Chanel Vernis in Barcelona Red, Magnolia Rose
- Bobbi Brown Bronze Shimmer Gel Eyeliner 
- Bobbi Brown Long-Wearing Cream Eyeshadow in Shore


----------



## VanessaJean

The new Sarah Jessica Parker perfume.... NYC. I love it!


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> Getting ready for summer!
> 
> - Colorscience Sunforgettable in Almost Clear SPF 30 (Amazing if you need to wear SPF everyday, and hate the greasy feel of most sunscreens)
> - Hissy Fit Orange Mint SPF 30 Hand Cream
> - Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss in Tangerine Dream
> - Chanel Vernis in Barcelona Red, Magnolia Rose
> - Bobbi Brown Bronze Shimmer Gel Eyeliner
> - Bobbi Brown Long-Wearing Cream Eyeshadow in Shore


 
^ You go girl *Lo*! You are on a makeup roll!  The BB "Shore" is such a great base color for the lids or highlighter.



VanessaJean said:


> The new Sarah Jessica Parker perfume.... NYC. I love it!


 
^ The SJP "NYC" perfume smells so yummy* VanessaJean*! I love it too! And the packaging is really cute.


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> The new Sarah Jessica Parker perfume.... NYC. I love it!



I have to sample this one - I have always loved her first one, Lovely!


----------



## Loquita

pond23 said:


> ^ You go girl *Lo*! You are on a makeup roll!  The BB "Shore" is such a great base color for the lids or highlighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ The SJP "NYC" perfume smells so yummy* VanessaJean*! I love it too! And the packaging is really cute.



Thanks!  And it's great to hear that Shore is useful - I am obsessed with the BB long-wearing shadows in general, esp. the mattes and shimmers.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in mademoiselle


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC lipglass in Flurry of Fun
MAC eyeshadow in Charcoal Brown


----------



## hollyyih

Smashbox soft lights duo
Smashbox luminizing lotion


----------



## PurpleRose

From MAC: (I was hoping to get the elusive Marine Life highlighter, but no luck!)
Pink Rebel lustre drops
Bronze body oil
Thrills lipstick

CCO visit:
MAC Blonde MSF
MAC Pigments in Steel Blue, Emerald Green, Spiritualize, Vintage Gold, and Golden Olive
Bobbi Brown shimmer brick in Platinum Pink


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Mac Marine Life
Chanel Eyeshadow Bois Bleu


----------



## Necromancer

^ Nice. Have you tried the eyeshadow yet? Is it a greenish blue?


----------



## mayen120

from Nordie's


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Necromancer said:


> ^ Nice. Have you tried the eyeshadow yet? Is it a greenish blue?


 
Yep, I was just playing with it. It is a greenish blue, I would call it teal. I really like Chanels shadows, very blendable and buildable.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Sounds good. I'm after a rich teal, so I'll keep a look out for this.


----------



## Kansashalo

it'sanaddiction said:


> Mac Marine Life
> Chanel Eyeshadow Bois Bleu



I have this Chanel shadow - if you have brown eyes, it will make them POP and look soooooooo gorgeous.


----------



## mcb100

the Sedu Revolution flat iron


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> Mac Marine Life
> Chanel Eyeshadow Bois Bleu



I love that shadow color!!!


----------



## Loquita

Nordie's and Sephora fun!!!







Laura Mercier Undercover Pot; Dior Apricot Nail/Cuticle Cream; MAC Makeup Wipes; Chanel Precision Lip Liners in Natural, Carmin, and Pink Sugar.  

Also a tube of Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle for my mom's upcoming birthday! 

Not pictured:  Malin + Goetz Grapefruit Face Wash, Malin + Goetz Vitamin B5 Body Lotion (scored these on sale online).


----------



## Loquita

^ I also forgot the Chanel Rouge Coco in Sari Dore I got for half price on ick-bay!


----------



## karester

Loquita, I would love to see a swatch of the Sari Dore.  Ever since I saw it in a Youtube video, I've been intrigued by it, especially since you can't buy it in the US (I think).


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> Loquita, I would love to see a swatch of the Sari Dore.  Ever since I saw it in a Youtube video, I've been intrigued by it, especially since you can't buy it in the US (I think).



Hi there! It is coming from Hong Kong, but once I get it I will def. post a swatch.  

And you're right - it's an Asia exclusive.

Hopefully it will reach me before I have to leave for Spain...


----------



## Spendaholic

My New Purchase Is A Ebay UK Sniped Bargain.
Chanel 203 Miami Peach.


----------



## Loquita

Some ick-bay purchases from the UK:

Barry M Nail Paints in Strawberry Ice Cream, Grey, Flamingo Pink, & Mint Green.

Every swatch that I have seen of these colors is gorgeous!


----------



## bnjj

Recent purchases:

- Lancome Beinfait Multi Vital
- Clinique All About Eyes
- B&BW Sweet Pea Fragrance Roller (2)
- NARS Orgams Lipgloss
- MAC Macroviolet Fluidline
- Korres Wild Rose Moisturizer (free from Sephora - skin care challenge)


----------



## karester

Kiss My Face Tinted Moisturizer (I actually got the right shade on the first try!)
Alba Honeydew Shampoo (this smells wonderful)
L'Oreal Infallable lipgloss in Modern Mauve
Rimmel GlamEyes e/s in Glam Ice

Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle (amazing!)
MAC Crystal Avalanche e/s
MAC Firecracker e/s
MAC Peachykeen blush
MAC Thrills lipstick
MAC Easy Lounger lipgloss


----------



## VanessaJean

*BNJJ *what is the Sephora skincare challange?


----------



## bnjj

VanessaJean said:


> *BNJJ *what is the Sephora skincare challange?


 
Hi VJ!  Every time you purchase 4 skin care items (not all at once) that are $20 or more you can choose a full size skin care product for free.  This runs through December.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I picked up a mini T3 straightening iron from QVC outlet in Delaware which retailed for 119$ at 63$.  My first T3 or straightening iron at all!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks!


----------



## cheburashka

bnjj said:


> Hi VJ! Every time you purchase 4 skin care items (not all at once) that are $20 or more you can choose a full size skin care product for free. This runs through December.


 
I was wondering about that. I  checked my receits and noticed I bought 5 "eligible" skin care items ( I specifically checked on the website, each facial product was over 70 $ and deemed as eligible) within the last 3-4 months, but they haven't said anything to me at the store. 


Is this something you have to bring up youself ?


----------



## bnjj

I buy my items in Canadian stores and they always tell me how many items I have counting toward the required 4.  I received my free item in NY while there this past week and when she asked me if I wanted any 100 point samples I said no but that I would like to know what my choices are for the skin care challenge items.  I don't know if she would have said anything or not.


----------



## Kansashalo

Pick up a few things after work today






SB's Heartbreaker shadow was 50% too!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Nicole by OPI Mango Maven
Chanel Glossimer Meteore


----------



## xpurseloverx

sephora- Dior forever foundation 3 NP from $OPI
Midnight mambo , leaf him at the alter and 212
Chanel- gold lame and black velvet


----------



## mrsadkins9399

OPI Siberian Nights
OPI Meet Me at The Star Ferry

Trade Secret had a buy 1 get 1 50% off on OPI


----------



## peachy pink

China Glaze polishes

Such as Fifth Avenue:


----------



## regretless

^ ooh, i've never seen that color before  it looks really nice on you!


----------



## pond23

Chanel Bondi Beach Aqualumiere lip gloss


----------



## mcb100

Its a 10 leave in spray.


----------



## Love Of My Life

embroylisse cleanser
enjoy shampoo & conditioner
edward bess mascara
kanebo body cream
cbooth body scrub
chanel rouge coco mademoiselle


----------



## bnjj

Biosilk Silk Therapy


----------



## NemoAndChula

I finally got to the mall today to get some MAC eyeliner for my daughter, and to check out some lipstick for myself. Tell me why as soon as I rang up her eyeliner, the whole store lost power and the registers were frozen. I never got to do anything but browse! My daughter is happy, but I went home empty handed. At least she got something nice, so all is well.


----------



## Designer_Love

MAC eye shadow - expensive pink
MAC mineral eye shadow - engaging


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Lancome Effacil eye makeup remover


----------



## sabishka

MAC - Amber Lights & Shroom e/s' and Plink l/s
Chanel Bikini Peach
OPI Tickle My Francey
Nars Laguna Bronzer
Lancome Hypnose Drama mascara  and Artliner


----------



## sara999

i splurged on a clarisonic


----------



## fendifemale

peachy pink said:


> China Glaze polishes
> 
> Such as Fifth Avenue:


 I heart china glaze! Looks good on u.


----------



## fendifemale

Dolce & Gabbana lipstick in "Magnifica"
MAC Studio Finish concealer in NC45
Clinique Acne Solutions foundation in Fresh Golden
AVON TrueColor Eyeshadow quad in "Aquadelic"
Maybelline lipgloss in "Sangria"
Baby Magic Original Scent cologne for babies/kids (non alcoholic)
and my *favorite*:


TRISH MCEVOY#3(Snowdrop & Crystal Flower)


----------



## Loquita

pond23 said:


> Chanel Bondi Beach Aqualumiere lip gloss



One of my faves!!!


----------



## Loquita

I have been veeeeeeery bad lately.  

I'm getting ready to go visit my SO's family in Spain and have been using it as an excuse to go cosmetics crazy!

Bear with me here...







Chanel Nail Polish in Magnolia Rose and Barcelona Red; Glossimers in Muscat, Volage, and Big Bang; Aqualumiere Gloss in Candy Glow; Rouge Coco Lipsticks in Sari Dore and Orchidee






Clean Antibacterial Hand Cream; Barry M Nail Paints in Mint Green, Flamingo Pink, and Grey






Laura Mercier Undercover Pot






Bobbi Brown Lip Treatment in Nectarine and Papaya; Gel Eyeliner in Bronze Shimmer; Long-Wear Cream Eyeshadow in Shore






NARS Multiple Bronzer in Tuomota (not feeling this one - it's going to be returned); NARS Multiple Tints in Beverly Hills (red), Cadaques (Fuchsia), and Turks & Caicos (Orange); Blush in Desire (Cotton Candy Pink), Gina (Tangerine), and Amour (Peachy Pink)

I got Gina first, and loved it so much (now I get the hype over NARS blushes!) that I decided to try the others.  The Multiple Tints are amazing, too -  love the fact that they don't have any shimmer.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Wow, lovely choices! Everything goes so well together! The Barry M Flamingo Pink is calling my name, hehe!


----------



## raleighangel

Recently got a big haul of coastal scents brushes and I am loving them! Thinking about ordering some sigma brushes soon... but my big recent splurge was DEFINITELY YSL eyeshadow duo... the brown color (astral brown) is the same kim kardashian uses  also I got the chanel universal de bronze and LOVE IT... I had a macy's gift card and itwas a random purchase but I will definitely continue purchasing it when I run out


----------



## pond23

^ OMG! That is the mother of all hauls *Lo*! I picked up Muscat glossimer from Nordies about a week or so ago, and it is such an elegant pale pinkish-nude color. And the Nars Multiple Tints are hot, especially Cadaques!

I ordered MAC Beachbound lipstick yesterday. This color is too sheer by itself, but it looks great over liner and paired with Flurry of Fun.


----------



## devoted7

^i love flurry of fun! it's gorgeous! and sparkly 

Loquita- love your hauls! I'm hooked on NARS blushes! beauty.com has 25% CB right now


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A couple of ebay items:
Nubar 2010
Dior ULtra Gloss





And a MAC order:
Shimmermoss e/s pro pan
Firecracker e/s
Brush Cleaner
And my 1st Mac brush 239


----------



## karester

Loquita, you got lots of pretty stuff! The Amour blush looks really nice!


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Loquita said:


> I have been veeeeeeery bad lately.
> 
> I'm getting ready to go visit my SO's family in Spain and have been using it as an excuse to go cosmetics crazy!
> 
> Bear with me here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Nail Polish in Magnolia Rose and Barcelona Red; Glossimers in Muscat, Volage, and Big Bang; Aqualumiere Gloss in Candy Glow; Rouge Coco Lipsticks in Sari Dore and Orchidee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean Antibacterial Hand Cream; Barry M Nail Paints in Mint Green, Flamingo Pink, and Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Mercier Undercover Pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbi Brown Lip Treatment in Nectarine and Papaya; Gel Eyeliner in Bronze Shimmer; Long-Wear Cream Eyeshadow in Shore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NARS Multiple Bronzer in Tuomota (not feeling this one - it's going to be returned); NARS Multiple Tints in Beverly Hills (red), Cadaques (Fuchsia), and Turks & Caicos (Orange); Blush in Desire (Cotton Candy Pink), Gina (Tangerine), and Amour (Peachy Pink)
> 
> I got Gina first, and loved it so much (now I get the hype over NARS blushes!) that I decided to try the others.  The Multiple Tints are amazing, too -  love the fact that they don't have any shimmer.


Can I come over and play? Pretty please?


----------



## shopaholic1987

Great haul Loquita.

I have just purchased L'occitane Olive skincare kit and the L'occitane shea butter tin.


----------



## Phédre

Yesterday I got: 
-Mascara: Diorshow Iconic black
-Nailpolish: Chanel Miami Peach 
-Perfume: Hermés Un jardin sur le Nil


----------



## mira_uk

*Loquita, *don't you mean you've been very good 
I'm wanting everything Chanel you've got there gurl!

Also BarryM  how is the Grey??? Dontya just love Pink Flamingo?!



Loquita said:


> I have been veeeeeeery bad lately.
> 
> I'm getting ready to go visit my SO's family in Spain and have been using it as an excuse to go cosmetics crazy!
> 
> Bear with me here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Nail Polish in Magnolia Rose and Barcelona Red; Glossimers in Muscat, Volage, and Big Bang; Aqualumiere Gloss in Candy Glow; Rouge Coco Lipsticks in Sari Dore and Orchidee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean Antibacterial Hand Cream; Barry M Nail Paints in Mint Green, Flamingo Pink, and Grey


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

A bottle of Nicole by OPI base coat, and it was free because it was supposed to be on sale but didn't ring up at the sale price!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Some nail polishes:

Sephora by OPI Go With The Flow-er
Nubar Gem, Spark and Night Sparkle


----------



## Bridget S.

Wow you ladies have been busy! Lo! The  of cosmetic hauls! : ) 

It's an addiction, that is such a pretty blue!! Does it apply well?


----------



## frantic

Borghese Nail Laquer....Raspberry Sorbetto

Borghese Hydrati

My local Marshalls had quite a bit of Borghese today.

fran


----------



## pond23

I finally bought the Chanel "Ming" nail polish after much enabling from the fabulous *Loquita*.  Chanel is making a lot of money off of your pics!

I also picked up the Chanel "Bondi" Aqualumiere lipstick to pair it with my "Bondi Beach" lip gloss.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^ Ming.

Got a few more items, I hope I am done for a while!

OPI Wing It!
Strivectin Instant Facial 
Fresh Sugar Acai Body Scrub
YSL Touche Eclat


----------



## VanessaJean

Maybelline "Falsies" Mascara. I'm excited to try it.


----------



## devoted7

love everyone's hauls!


----------



## devoted7

My Ulta Haul


----------



## Loquita

Ha ha ha ha!! You are all too sweet!!  It's nice to know that someone appreciates my cosmetics addiction!!!

*pond*:  Yay!!! You got some Ming!!! I am headed to the airport in a few hours (not much sleep tonight, oops - but that's what planes are for, lol) and I just did my nails with Ming today.  My mom loves it on.  I am glad I bought a back-up, 'cause I am burning through the first bottle!  

*mira_uk*:  Thanks!  I am loving the Barry M stuff - it's brilliant!!! I have a bottle of Strawberry Ice Cream waiting for me once I get back home, too.    The colors are incredible, and the price can't be beat.  I wish we had them in the States!!!

*devoted*:  YOU are to blame for my NARS blush addiction, missy, ha ha ha!!! I think that Gina is the best peach powder blush I have ever used.  I wore Desire today for the first time and it is killer as well.  And *karester* - you should def. check out Amour.  it is lovely - nice and soft, and lasts a long time after applied.  

CB at 25%??????

Hmmmmm......

Last thing:  the NARS Multiple Tints (I returned the Multiple Bronzer after all - it's great but I didn't even want to try it on, since it looked boring next to the gorgeous tints, eep) are stellar.  I recommend them 100% - they take Tarte's cheek stains to another level, and are fantastic on the mouth as well.  The colors are natural, and last.  I am traveling with all three, some mascara, concealer, powder, and not much else.


----------



## Loquita

Oh yeah -

And in the last few days I got some Chanel Glossimer in Red Shine, some Chanel Inimitable Mascara in the extra black color (this is my fave mascara EVER), and a Bobbi Brown Lip Treatment in Pink Glisten.  

The Bobbi Brown Lip Treatments are TDF - very pigmented, with great texture and lasting power.  They fade down to the prettiest stain.  

Off to bed!!!


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> My Ulta Haul



LOVE the green Shrek np!!!  It is so fantastic for pedicures...I saw the mini-set the other day and was sorely tempted...


----------



## Loquita

frantic said:


> Borghese Nail Laquer....Raspberry Sorbetto
> 
> Borghese Hydrati
> 
> My local Marshalls had quite a bit of Borghese today.
> 
> fran



I keep on hearing great stuff about the Borghese np!  The colors at my CVS are beautiful - I should check it out.  I used to wear their makeup a lot when I was younger.  

I had a _huge_ Borghese palette that was my prized possession!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

devoted7 said:


> My Ulta Haul


 
I love nail polish hauls! Are the Orly's matte?


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> *devoted*:  YOU are to blame for my NARS blush addiction, missy, ha ha ha!!! I think that Gina is the best peach powder blush I have ever used.  I wore Desire today for the first time and it is killer as well.
> 
> CB at 25%??????
> 
> Hmmmmm......


I'm the BLAME? LMAO!!! You're too funny! Have a safe trip!



Loquita said:


> LOVE the green Shrek np!!!  It is so fantastic for pedicures...I saw the mini-set the other day and was sorely tempted...


It's what I've heard! My mom and I are going to get pedicures done on Monday and I plan on taking the Shrek color 



it'sanaddiction said:


> I love nail polish hauls! Are the Orly's matte?


They are similar to matte, not as matte though...I think. They're part of the 2010 Plastix collection. There were only 4 colors...I wanted all 4 but am trying 2 first


----------



## lookatme

I keep reading all the nail polish threads and  I couldn't help picking these up...
wet n wild- red red
OPI suzi says feng shui
sinful colors mint apple and easy going
covergirl disco dazzle
Orly La Playa


----------



## sabishka

Nars l/l in Fantasia and e/s duo in Silk Road


----------



## Kansashalo

Philosophy Purity cleanser
Philosophy Eye Hope
and a GWP of deluxe sample sizes of eye hope, the microdelivery scrub, purity, and the hope serum in a nice black make-up bag.  Perfect sizes and everything I need for my trip to Vegas so I don't have to take my full size bottles! Yay!


----------



## uhkiwi

not a purchase but an awesome swap






Shiseido Makeup Hydro-Powder Eye Shadow in *Proenza Schouler Blue* !


also waiting for OPI Absolutely Alice in the mail!


----------



## declaredbeauty

A few items I've picked up over the past few weeks.. taking advantage of my CVS extra care bucks and CVS' awesome deals. 

Revlon Lipgloss in Coffee Gleam, L'oreal nailpolish in Waters Edge, China Glaze Nailpolish in Turned Up Turquoise, Maybelline's Dream Liquid Mousse (my 3rd bottle in a year!), Revlon Colorstay foundation, Revlon's Colorburst Lipsticks in Peach & Rosy Nude, Covergirl Exact Eyelights & Lash Blast Fusion, L'oreal HIP eyeshadow duos in striking & poppy, and NARS blush in Taj Mahal.


----------



## lushfashionista

declaredbeauty, did you get the China Glaze at CVS?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Orly *OMG!*
Sinful Colors *Gorgeous*
Opi *Met on the Internet*
Opi *Kennebunk-Port* (on my nails right now)
Opi *Moving to Manitoba*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

La Prairie Smart Cream 

Hugo Boss Femme Deo


----------



## declaredbeauty

lushfashionista said:


> declaredbeauty, did you get the China Glaze at CVS?



No, I got that at Sally's Beauty Supplies.


----------



## NoSnowHere

OPI mini Shrek collection
Complexion brush


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Not really a purchase but I just received my 100 pts gift today:

Sample Diorshow Blackout mascara 099 kohl black
Miss Dior Cherie miniature
HyraAction Hyrda Protective Eye creme


----------



## *Jem*

Small NARS haul... Casino bronzer, turks and caicos & cadaques multiple tints


----------



## octopus17

I've just ordered some MAC stuff - Chromagraphic Pencil NC15/NW20 (for eyes), Shadestick in Taupographic (again for eyes), Eye Shadow in Brule and Powder blush in Cubic. Can't wait!


----------



## regretless

declaredbeauty, i love those nail polish colors


----------



## hollyyih

nars so famous set
stila trio eyeshadow w/ kitten


----------



## bnjj

Stila Smudge Pot and Lip Glaze Collections and Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Beach.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ ooh, the Beach shimmerbrick is so pretty!  i've been thinking about picking it up!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Too Faced Chocolate Soleil matte bronzer (actually smells like cocoa!)
Smashbox brow & cream liner palette + mini Photo Finish oil-free primer (free gift!)
Cle de Peau concealer


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel NP in Gondola and Lilac sky


----------



## Love Of My Life

BG had a beauty/gift event this week.. so got my Chanel lipsticks and Edwad Bess
mascara and a few other goodies...


----------



## candiebear

mac fluidline in blacktrack (i'm really sad they didn't have any neon colors) mac brush cleaner, lush t for toes powder, lush tea tree water (my brother loved it so much he took it so i had to replace it)


----------



## ellacoach

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment
Fresh Sugar Lychee body lotion
YSL Singulieur mascara in black
Makeup Forever 5 Camouflage Cream Palette - No. 1
DDF Glycolic 10% Toning Complex 
La Prairie Cellular Lip Colour Effects lipgloss in Pink Shell


----------



## *Jem*

fresh lip treatment in plum
Carol's Daughter Tui Jojoba & Shea Butter Sheen
NARS multiple tint in Beverly Hills


----------



## Theren

Artistry Creme Luxury- Anti-aging creme- makes your skin look and act 15 years younger.. its INCREDIBLE!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Seche Vite Restore and CND Stickey base coat - took advantage of an Ulta coupon
Lancome Le Crayon smokey eyeliner in Gold Base


----------



## *Jem*

*Jem* said:


> fresh lip treatment in plum
> Carol's Daughter Tui Jojoba & Shea Butter Sheen
> NARS multiple tint in Beverly Hills



ooh... I forgot I ordered LM Tinted moisturized in Sand. hopefully its the right color for me.


----------



## MakeupDIY

Not been on here for well FOREVER 

I went to the CCO a month or so ago and got:

MAC Pinkzapoppin Set
MAC Fun In The Sun Set
MAC House Of Mirth Deep Lip Bag
MAC Warm Light Definitive Sculpt & Shape Powder
MAC Lash Kit (Not sure of the name but as an 09 collection and came in a cute silver bag)
MAC Specticle Highlight Powder

Order off QVC The BE 10 piece purist set 

Just got a package today with the following in it:
Too Faced Shadow Insurance Policy (The Primer and Palette)
With that I got a free gift that included:
Leopard print makeup case 
Lash Injection 
Eyeshadow Duo 
Mini Shadow Insurance 

Hoping to get some parcels in the post next week


----------



## mcb100

Just bought today: 
  Ardell false eyelashes
  Urban Decay stardust eyeshadow in Atmosphere
  Urban Decay pocket rocket lip gloss in Kirk (packaging is so cute)
  Keratin Complex color care Shampoo  
  Keratin Complex color care Conditioner
  Keratin Complex Shine leave in

Ordered but hasn't arrived yet: 
   Dior Show mascara in black 
   Dior Kiss lip plumping gloss in Fizzy Lemonade
   Nars eyeshadow in Cairo 
   Free sample of Stila One Step Makeup in Medium
   Free sample of Carol's Daughter Hair Milk
   Free sample of Brazilian Peel Anti-Oxidant Facial Treatment
   Free gift-Clarins Delectable Self Tanning Mousse


----------



## bnjj

Philosophy Miracle Worker retinoid pads
Korres Love Your Lips set
Buxom Wink and a Kiss set (bonus)
Avéne broad spectrum spf 40


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Estee Lauder Take It Away Total Makeup Remover


----------



## bnjj

it'sanaddiction said:


> Estee Lauder Take It Away Total Makeup Remover


 
I love this stuff.


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Cleanse Off (have been using Shu's cleansing oil)
MAC 109 face brush
MAC All That Glitters e/s


----------



## J`adore LV

Stila Sumdgepot in Black and Brown
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Beige
L'Occitane Lavender Hand Cream
Nars Blush in Mata Hari
Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 75 Dragon
Caudalie Beauty Elixir
Cover Girl Lashblast Mascara in Very Black
Korres Melon Shower Gel and Body Butter


----------



## randr21

beauty blender kit


----------



## VanessaJean

Quo falsh lashes. Having a great time with them lately.


----------



## VioletalaMode

Bare Minerals Rethink Collection from QVC. Got it in the mail today  but haven't used it yet, except to for the lip gloss which I really like.


----------



## gre8dane

Very happy with my purchases from CCO:







Cool Reserve, Beyond Jealous, Dry Martini n/ps
Blue Flame, Cinderfella, Young Punk, Gilt by Association
Flourishing e/s


----------



## Loquita

gre8dane said:


> Very happy with my purchases from CCO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Reserve, Beyond Jealous, Dry Martini n/ps
> Blue Flame, Cinderfella, Young Punk, Gilt by Association
> Flourishing e/s



Wow!!!! You got some _amazing_ mineral e/s!!! Cinderfella is one of my very favorite MAC shadows, in fact - it's just beautiful.


----------



## Loquita

I am back from a trip to visit family in Spain...so of course I had to pick up a few things in preparation for my travels:  






Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss in Party Red, Chanel Glossimer in Red Shine (it took me forever to find this!!!), and Bobbi Brown Lip Treatment in Pink Glisten.  I love these new BB lip colors, and have been using the ones that I have to death.  

Now for the items I bought in Spain (I tried to control myself, but since shopping time was limited that helped, hee hee):






Chanel nail polishes in Splendeur, Nouvelle Vague, and White Satin; Chanel lipstick in Super, and Chanel nail polish remover.






I also received this really cute little Dior cosmetics bag as a gift, with a Dior Show mascara and a beautiful little lipstick






And then I bought some of the new Agua de Loewe perfume - it's a limited edition, and I love the fact that it's named after Sorolla, a painter from the region in Spain where my family lives.


----------



## girlygirl3

hey Lo, welcome back!  as usual, your hauls are awesome!

so how is the agua de loewe?  it looks so fresh!


----------



## gre8dane

*Loquita* - love your souvenirs from Spain.  I began using Diorshow Blackout and really like it.  I'm excited about my MAC items!


----------



## Loquita

gre8dane said:


> *Loquita* - love your souvenirs from Spain.  I began using Diorshow Blackout and really like it.  I'm excited about my MAC items!



Thanks!!!  I am so happy with what I got, too - and I am excited to try the DiorShow...I am a mascara _freak_, and the darker it is, the better.


----------



## devoted7

Gre8dane and Loquita! amazing hauls!!! welcome back! I've been lonely without your hauls! LMAO!


----------



## sabishka

Sephora by OPI - Only gold for me top coat
Laura Mercier pressed powder in Natural Beige
MUFE Aqua cream in 14 - Satin Brown
Stila Kitten pan
Dior Addict Gloss in Beige Tweed - 227


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> Gre8dane and Loquita! amazing hauls!!! welcome back! I've been lonely without your hauls! LMAO!



Hee hee...thanks, gorgeous!!!


----------



## Loquita

sabishka said:


> Sephora by OPI - Only gold for me top coat
> Laura Mercier pressed powder in Natural Beige
> MUFE Aqua cream in 14 - Satin Brown
> Stila Kitten pan
> Dior Addict Gloss in Beige Tweed - 227



Great choices - you have fantastic taste!

BTW, do you like the Laura Mercier pressed powder?  I normally use MAC Blot Powder but love the Laura Mercier loose setting powder so much that I am considering switching.  I just want something without any color that doesn't get cakey.


----------



## Theren

My artistry stuff finally came in!!


----------



## Bitten

*loquita*, can I just say WOW!!! 

I think I'm going to have to get some Chanel nail polish remover now, and some new polishes...

I was absolutely down to my last lot of makeup basics, so I went to DJs and picked up:

Clinique Naturally Glossy mascara in Jet Black
Armani Luminous Silk foundation in 2
Armani Luminous pressed powder in 2
Armani Transluscent loose powder

I'm dying to revamp my whole makeup collection, but I have to wait until after exams...focus girl, FOCUS!


----------



## VanessaJean

So jealous of the MAC Gilt by Association and Blue Flame! I've been looking for those forever!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Aveda rosemary-mint shampoo and conditioner .  Haven't picked these up in YEARS so it's a great trip down memory lane (amazing how scents trigger memories, LOL).  LOVE this stuff!


----------



## noon

Got this stuff yesterday.

By Terry Baume De Rose



I picked up eye cream and the gloss from Clarins. 



This was my GWP


----------



## VanessaJean

Sally Hansen nailpolish (purpley color) and Sally Hansen top coat.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Satisfied my addiction for the week:







I can't wait to try this mascara though.


----------



## karester

I got Maybelline Falsies mascara and Sally Hansen np in Midnight in NY.


----------



## karester

I just remembered I picked up a couple things while grocery shopping: Rimmel np in English Rose, L'Oreal Carbon Black Lineur Intense liquid liner, Revlon Pink Afterglow lipgloss and Cetaphil Facial Moisturizer.

I've always been interested in liquid liners, since I have a hard time with gel liners (I'm a newbie with this stuff), I figured I'd give this a try.  I saw this one in a youtube video by MakeupByTiffanyD and it looks easy.


----------



## declaredbeauty

karester said:


> I just remembered I picked up a couple things while grocery shopping: Rimmel np in English Rose, L'Oreal Carbon Black Lineur Intense liquid liner, Revlon Pink Afterglow lipgloss and Cetaphil Facial Moisturizer.
> 
> I've always been interested in liquid liners, since I have a hard time with gel liners (I'm a newbie with this stuff), I figured I'd give this a try.  I saw this one in a youtube video by MakeupByTiffanyD and it looks easy.



I always forget to pick Revlon's Pink Afterglow... seems like such a pretty shade. 

I think liquid liners are way harder than gel liners (I started on liquid liners then went to gel).. but I think that also depends on the applicator too.


----------



## bnjj

I've gone through two tubes of Revlon's Pink Afterglow.  It is very pretty and the price is definitely right.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

OPI Cajun Shrimp
OPI Coney Island Cotton Candy
Victoria's Secret Private Beach eyeshadow
Guerlain Super Aqua toner


----------



## regretless

hidden treasure


----------



## lookatme

regretless said:


> hidden treasure


 
what store did you find it at?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

regretless said:


> hidden treasure



so jealous!


----------



## TygerKitty

My recent Lancome and Bare Minerals purchases as well as my clinique lip glosses from gilt groupe (can't remember if I posted them already or not)


----------



## regretless

lookatme: i got the last one at walgreens on ocean (if you live in san francisco)


----------



## girlygirl3

TK - Beautiful haul!  I love the Lancome bag!


----------



## Loquita

Thanks for the kind words, *Bitten* - and good luck w/ your exams!! (Think of the makeup overhaul as a treat for surviving them). 

And *devoted* & *karester* - I have to say that I also find gel eyeliners to be waaaay easier than liquid liners.  I _really _stink at applying liquid liner, no matter what brand or applicator type (though I love the way it looks), and have found that gel liners are the way to go for me.  They are my favorite now.


----------



## Loquita

My latest Chanel haul, the result of my trip to Nordie's to check out the Anniversary Sale pre-order stuff (my very first Chanel quad...sigh...the beginning of an era!!!)  







Kaska Beige Quad, Ambre Le Crayon Khol, Allure Laque in Mandarin (this last item was a complete whim...and while it is too expensive to buy on a whim, I am thrilled that I got it.  It is beautiful on, and the formula/application are amazing.  I'll try to post an action pic, it's that pretty).


----------



## TygerKitty

girlygirl3 said:


> TK - Beautiful haul!  I love the Lancome bag!



Thanks! Yeah it is a pretty cute one!  Sometimes they are win and sometimes they are fail! lol


----------



## Arija

Just got back from sephora where I got my first Philosophy products! I've heard good things about them and I couldn't resist the smell of the beach girl lotion!


----------



## klj

I recently purchased~

Fekkai Au Naturel dry shampoo
L'Occitane travel size Shea butter
Lorac lip stain in Sheer Luck


----------



## Loquita

klj said:


> I recently purchased~
> 
> Fekkai Au Naturel dry shampoo
> L'Occitane travel size Shea butter
> Lorac lip stain in Sheer Luck



The L'Occitane Shea Butter is the best!!

I keep on trying to find something that works as well as that brand's hand and foot creams, but nothing comes close.  They are fantastic.  

Hugs to you, *klj*!


----------



## karester

OPI Catch Me In Your Net
OPI Barefoot in Barcelona
Essie Honey Bun

Loquita, I tried the liquid liner, and I found it so much easier to use than a gel liner.  I think it may be the brush that's doing it in for me with the gel ones.  This liquid liner is easy because it's like a felt tip pen.

And btw, awesome Chanel haul!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Enjoying all the purchases!


----------



## raleighangel

I went to get Amazing Cosmetics Concealer today and after I grabbed it I gave in and got some Studio Gear Primer (I've heard such good things about it and needed a new primer..) and THEN I decided to grab some LipFusion lip plumping gloss in "Bare"... I had it probably 4 or 5 years ago.. I used to LOVE it but ran out after about a year (it lasted a while) I have been using cheap Sally Hansen lip plumper just basically as a clear gloss but as soon as I put the Lip Fusion on I remembered why I loved it so much!!!!!


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> OPI Catch Me In Your Net
> OPI Barefoot in Barcelona
> Essie Honey Bun
> 
> Loquita, I tried the liquid liner, and I found it so much easier to use than a gel liner.  I think it may be the brush that's doing it in for me with the gel ones.  This liquid liner is easy because it's like a felt tip pen.
> 
> And btw, awesome Chanel haul!!



Thanks!  

You are lucky that you can do the liquid liner - like I said, I look truly hideous when I try to use it, lol...if you want to try a gel liner again, I would try either the Sonia Kashuk bent eyeliner brush from Target (if you don't want to spend a lot but want a good eyeliner brush) or the MAC 209 or 210 brushes (they are identical, but the 210 is for a thinner line).  You are right - gel eyeliner is all about the brush.  You may even try to use one of the really short MAC eyeliner brushes that come in their holiday and other special brush sets for practice.  I tried one of those first and that's how I figured out I could actually do gel liner.


----------



## kathywko

Loquita - my first Chanel quad was the kaska beige quad too! It's a slippery slope  hehe

I just bought the Shisedo face and body sunscreen SPF 38 since I will be going to the beach soon and I love how the product doesn't feel thick and sunscreen like


----------



## themgdinosaur

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle and Mademoiselle

Chanel Aqualumiere in Bondi


----------



## klj

Loquita said:


> The L'Occitane Shea Butter is the best!!
> 
> I keep on trying to find something that works as well as that brand's hand and foot creams, but nothing comes close.  They are fantastic.
> 
> Hugs to you, *klj*!




Hugs back at ya, *Lo*....
Did you take your trip yet???


----------



## devoted7

loving evertone's hauls! 

Loquita: I agree with you on gel liners! the best!


----------



## VanessaJean

Received a full size Benefit Lemonaid as a gift from the assistant cosmetics manager at work! Yay!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love gel liners too!!


----------



## mcb100

This thread should be a sticky. But anyways, I just ordered: 

          Diorskin Nude Natural Glow Hydrating Foundation SPF 10 in Cameo 22
          Diorskin Nude Natural Glow Hydrating Foundation SPF 10 in Light Beige 020
            (I don't know my color match yet, so I'm hoping one of these is it. Last winter, I tried Cameo 22 and it was way too dark but it's summer now and I think my skin is still light but a tad bit darker than it used to be?) 
          Free Sample of Per-fekt Beauty Skin Perfection Gel in Radiant 
          Free Sample of Urban Decay Primer Potion in Eden
          Free Sample of Tan Towelettes for Fair to Medium
          Free gift: Shiseido Bio Performance Advanced Super Revitalizer Cream


----------



## kippeydale

Haven't been on this forum in FOREVER...I have been majorly branching out from my usual purchases and trying other brands:
Dior Quint-Ready to Glow
Bobbi Brown-Nectar Shimmerbrick
Guerlain-Ombree Perlee Quad
HIP Jelly Balms-delectable and a really pink color

Unfortunately, by new eyeshadow purchases have just encouraged me to buy brands priced even more than Lancome...sigh...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I know what you mean, it is a slippery slope!

From Sephora:

NARS Eyeshadow Base
Dior Crystal Gloss in Hot Pink
500 pt gift Amore Pacific Skincare -Eye, moisturizer and peel


----------



## Chineka

Loreal HIP Jelly Balms-Succulent and Delectable


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I know what you mean, it is a slippery slope!
> 
> From Sephora:
> 
> NARS Eyeshadow Base
> Dior Crystal Gloss in Hot Pink
> 500 pt gift Amore Pacific Skincare -Eye, moisturizer and peel



I have to agree with you both - branching out usually means more $!!!



And this thread should be a sticky - though I am afraid that I won't check it as much if it becomes one (which may be a good thing, lol).

Lovely Dior and Bobbi Brown buys, everyone!


----------



## lolitakali

Chloe by Chloe






Love that scent, so I return to get it in the big bottle.


----------



## karester

Today I got:

Bobbi Brown Basic Brush Collection (my first set of good brushes!)
Boobi Brown Raspberry Shimmer Lip Gloss
Bobbi Brown Crystal Lip Gloss (free!)
Korres Bronze & Protect Trio (has mini Primer, full size Tinted Moisturizer and Bronzing powder)
Mini MUFE HD powder
Sample size Nars Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base


----------



## MakeupDIY

I went to the CCO a few days ago and picked up:

*MAC Shadowy Lady Quad 
*MAC Reflects Blackened Red 
*MAC Evening Aura E/S
*MAC Comfort MSF

My sis also bought me a set not sure what it is called cus' I cant have it till my birthday in 3-4 days :O 

Im going back soon to hopefully pick up another MAC quad one for me and my sis  Her birthday is 2 weeks after mine


----------



## mcb100

just ordered these from Sephora today: 
       Dior tinited moisturizer in 1 Cream  
       Dior single eyeshadow in Gold
       Dior single eyeshadow in Chrome
       Free sample of Hourglass veil Mineral Primer
       Free sample of Per-fekt Skin Perfection Gel
       Free sample of Tan Towels for Fair to Medium skintones


----------



## Loquita

My picks from the Chanel Fall 2010 Collection:  






Soft-Touch Eyeshadow in Taupe Grise, Rouge Coco Lipstick in Chalys, Eyeshadow Quad in Enigma, Nail Polish in Jade Rose, Nail Polish in Paradoxal, Glossimer in Pink Teaser, Waterproof Eyeliner in Cassis

And some other items not from the Fall collection:





Sample of Chanel No. 5, Rouge Laque in Dragon, Sample of Mascara Inimitable Multi-Dimensionnel in Noir Obscur, and Sample (in Nordstrom container) of Chanel Hydromax + Active Nutrition Lip Care

I am going lock myself in the bathroom this weekend to play with my new toys, lol.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^^Gorgeous shades, I love the fall collection!

Sephora -

Birthday Gift - White shadow, gray/blue liner and mascara
Guerlain Bronzing Powder
Shiseido Hydro-Powder Eye Shadow in Lemon Sugar
GWP Bare Minerals


----------



## Loquita

*it'sanaddiction: * I think that the fall collection is going to wipe me out, quite frankly, lol.  

I have been playing with it a bit and I _love_ the colors - and the eyeliner is killer.  

 *Happy Bday*, btw!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Hey, thanks! I'm thinking of placing another order, or going to the mall this weekend for more  Did you think I need the Taupe Gris shadow, ie can I live without it? It seems like I have a lot of similar shadows (and you probably do too), but nothing exact. I will have to check out the eyeliner too.


----------



## hautecouture15

-jemma Kidd moisture tint in fair
-asos paint by ciate in katy
-korres lip butter in quince
-jemma Kidd creme cheek colour in pomegranate
-tweezerman mini slant tweezers
-GWP 3 tubes of imperial leather hydrate body wash  

*all from asos.com

-st Ives gentle facial cleansing wipes (bogo from superdrug)


----------



## Loquita

hautecouture15 said:


> -jemma Kidd moisture tint in fair
> -asos paint by ciate in katy
> -korres lip butter in quince
> -jemma Kidd creme cheek colour in pomegranate
> -tweezerman mini slant tweezers
> -GWP 3 tubes of imperial leather hydrate body wash
> 
> *all from asos.com
> 
> -st Ives gentle facial cleansing wipes (bogo from superdrug)



Nice!!!  That Korres lip butter is excellent - and do you like the St. Ives wipes?  I ask because I like their products and am looking for a new brand of makeup wipes (MAC is too greasy for me).  I don't think that I have ever seen those in the States, though...


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> Hey, thanks! I'm thinking of placing another order, or going to the mall this weekend for more  Did you think I need the Taupe Gris shadow, ie can I live without it? It seems like I have a lot of similar shadows (and you probably do too), but nothing exact. I will have to check out the eyeliner too.



I would say that the Taupe Grise is more pigmented than the quad shadows for sure.  I have blue eyes, and it looks fantastic with them!  It's darker than MAC Satin Taupe, for example (more chocolately), and less shimmery (it's texture is much better too, btw).  

I really love it!!! I am seriously considering getting the Vert Khaki as well.  The One-Touch shadows are wonderful.  

(But if you want I can also talk you out of it.  Just say the word!  )


----------



## Kansashalo

Loquita said:


> My picks from the Chanel Fall 2010 Collection:



OMG! The Quad is going to cause me to make a trip to the Chanel counter!!!!

Holy Eyeshadow!


----------



## Loquita

*Kansashalo*...you MUST - it is a beautiful quad, I love playing with it and can't wait to wear it out!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks, Loquita! I just can't decide on the shadow. I know it is a limited edition, so if I want it I better get it!

From CCO
MAC Fun in the Sun Set





Chanel
Amethyst Eyeshadow
Paradoxal Nail Polish
Rose Temptation Blush


----------



## hautecouture15

Loquita said:


> Nice!!!  That Korres lip butter is excellent - and do you like the St. Ives wipes?  I ask because I like their products and am looking for a new brand of makeup wipes (MAC is too greasy for me).  I don't think that I have ever seen those in the States, though...



I used the wipes for the first time last night and I REALLY like them. They are so quick and easy, non-greasy. However as they are non-greasy they can seem a little dry, but they arent if you get what I mean. I'm not sure if they are in the states as I live in the UK, personally I hate the MAC wipes.


----------



## Kansashalo

Thanks to Loquita (lol - I've got to blame someone) I purchased the Enigma quad from Chanel too. 









it'sanaddiction said:


>



You're going to LOVE the amethyst shadow! I get compliments every time I wear it so if you have brown eyes, they are going to POP!  Enjoy...


----------



## iamsecksi

*first time sharing, love this thread!*

went to Lord and Taylor today and pick up these skincare products:
*-clinique liquid facial soap
-clinique carifying lotion
-clinique pore minimize*r (planning to use as primer)





and got these for *free* , *my GWP*! 
*-make up bag
-clinique dramatically different moisturizing lotion
-Moisture Surge Extended thirst relief
-Eye shadow Quad
-instant life for brows
-lash doubling mascara
-high impact lipstick w/ spf 15
-clinique mirror*





and some random stuff from sephora
*- cleansing pad for face
- Too faced "starry eyed" glittery liquid liner
- beauty blender (can't live without it!)
- and a mac shadow in "dreammaker" tht i got from cco* (went to buy stuff for my sis and ended up keeping this for myself)









I also ordered some stuff from E.L.F for the very first time, my sis lovee their mineral shadows, she compares them to bare essentials but wayy cheaper.. they had a 60% sale storewide so i'll be posting them up when they do get here, my sis and I ordered a worth of $140 and only paid like $62 including shipping.. but majority of the order was hers since I'm kind of skeptical!.. im so exited!


----------



## girlygirl3

*My recent Chanel purchases:*
Enigma e/s quad
Rose Temptation JC blush
Cassis e/l
Spark glossimer
Taupe Grise e/s single
Paradoxal n/p (I couldn't stay away!)

*Beauty.com:*
NARS Kabuki artisan brush - yachiyo (I've been wanting this brush for a while, I love the look!)
Shu Uemura Hard formula H9 e/l


----------



## karester

Lovely haul, iamsecksi!  Welcome to the thread!  That Clinique lipstick looks pretty.  And that cleansing pad from Sephora looks like the thing that comes with the L'Oreal 360 face washes.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Kansashalo said:


> Thanks to Loquita (lol - I've got to blame someone) I purchased the Enigma quad from Chanel too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to LOVE the amethyst shadow! I get compliments every time I wear it so if you have brown eyes, they are going to POP! Enjoy...


 
My eyes are blue, but it looks amazing. The depth and different color reflections in it, oh my!


----------



## ApriliA

My last puchases was :shame: :

- Murad - Energizing Pomegranate Cleanser
- Murad - Moisture Silk Eye Gel
- Murad - T-Zone pore refining Gel
- Herome - Natural nail whitener
- Sephora - Cuticle nipper
- Sephora - Headband
- E.Lauder - Double Wear #01 Fresco
- Smashbox - Photo finish primer
- Sephora - Nail file
- Alessandro - Nail polish correcting pen (2x)
- Comodynes - Make up remover (2x)


----------



## Kansashalo

it'sanaddiction said:


> My eyes are blue, but it looks amazing. The depth and different color reflections in it, oh my!


 
Ohh I bet it is even more divine on blue eyes 

So I used the Chanel enigma quad this morning and WOW!  ladies, seriously if you don't buy anything else this year, BUY THIS QUAD!!!  This will flatter all skin tones...


----------



## Loquita

Kansashalo said:


> Thanks to Loquita (lol - I've got to blame someone) I purchased the Enigma quad from Chanel too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to LOVE the amethyst shadow! I get compliments every time I wear it so if you have brown eyes, they are going to POP!  Enjoy...




LOL, Blame me all you want, *Kansashalo*!!!  I just hope that you enjoy your amazing new quad!!  

(I saw that it sold out it in a question of nothing on Chanel.com, btw).  

I went to Saks on my way to the airport this afternoon (been traveling - in fact I am in the airport right now, ug) and scored some stuff I have been looking for for a long time.   

(Pics later):

Chanel Variations e/s quad (love love LOVE this)
Chanel Vert Khaki Soft Touch e/s
Chanel Aqualumiere in Ginger Shimmer
Chanel n/p in Trapeze (so beautiful)


----------



## NoSnowHere

Rose Dilemma Glossimer
Paradoxal nail varnish


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Picked up some cheap 2$ polishes in some no name store (la colors, kleancolor), one bottle of ORLY from Sally discounted, 2 baby ORLY colors and 2 HTF Opi in a nail/hair store in a local upscale mall... all in Alaska.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Quatuor Boutons Quad





Sally Hansen Polish - Peachy Keen
Redken aerate Cream mousse


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Found yet another beauty supply store, got MORE POLISH and cleaned the guy out of all of his Opi boxes to use for getting them home safely.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> Chanel Quatuor Boutons Quad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen Polish - Peachy Keen
> Redken aerate Cream mousse



Beautiful quad!!!  

I love soft gold eyeshadow....I may just end up getting this one after all.  

Love the Peach polish, too - how is the formula?  Peach polish like that is a big favorite of mine, but somehow the formula never turns out right, regardless of the brand (think MAC Seasonal Peach, one of the most disappointing nail polishes _ever_).


----------



## Loquita

Here's a pic of my Sak's loot from yesterday, plus some lovelies that arrived via mail:





Chanel Vert Khaki e/s, Chanel Trapeze n/p, Chanel Aqualumiere in Ginger Shimmer, Chanel Variations quad.  I am so happy to have found all of these!!  





Barry M Nail Paint in Strawberry Ice Cream.  This is my new fave polish (besides Chanel) - the quality is wonderful, the colors are funky, and the price can't be beat! If you are in the States, you can get it for a great price off of ick-bay.  





Chanel Glossimer in Giggle


----------



## laureenthemean

Bought a pack of Orly Plastix minis!


----------



## devoted7

loving everyone's hauls!


----------



## Kansashalo

Chanel quad in Variations is my go-to eyeshadow as well!

Ok, I see I will now be blaming it'sanaddiction now for causing me to spend more money tomorrow because I LOVE these colors!  So natural....



it'sanaddiction said:


> Chanel Quatuor Boutons Quad


----------



## Loquita

^ I know - isn't it beautiful?  I just love the gold Cs on top...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita, the SH polish isn't bad, 2 coats no streaks, not sure about wear though. The color is more of a nude or a very lightly tinted peach. The MAC Seasonal Peach turned me off MAC polishes forever! I have Barry M on my to try list, I'll have to check out the bay!

Kansashalo, sorry to be an enabler but you wouldn't regret this quad if you are looking for neutral everyday shadows. I had a hard time bringing myself to use it, I wish the CC's could somehow stay in the pan!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bunnymasseuse said:


> Found yet another beauty supply store, got MORE POLISH and cleaned the guy out of all of his Opi boxes to use for getting them home safely.


 
Can't wait to see your haul when you get home!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

it'sanaddiction said:


> Can't wait to see your haul when you get home!


No kidding, BH thinks when I leave AK I won't leave any polish behind!  Up to 20 bottles so far and I still have atleast another week here!


----------



## declaredbeauty

L.A Girl Nail polishes Only $3 a pop and they are amazing. I have Stayin' Alive & Disco Diva. Can't wait to buy more!


----------



## kathyrose

bunnymasseuse said:


> No kidding, BH thinks when I leave AK I won't leave any polish behind! Up to 20 bottles so far and I still have atleast another week here!


Hope it was nicely priced! I have to go back to a certain Sally's tomorrow. This one is in a less populated place and it had lots of stuff when I was there. Why I didn't get more, I don't know.

How do you ladies spot beauty supply stores? I see lots of salons here but I didn't want to go in just to ask if they have a certain bottle I'm looking for.

I will post my haul after my trip tomorrow.


----------



## tatertot

I bought tons of Lorac goodies at the Hautelook blowout yesterday. 3 Lip Glasses, a Highlighter, some eyeshadows, etc.. Can hardly wait for my goodies to arrive.


----------



## sabishka

Chanel Chance
Essie Mink Muffs
OPI My Private Jet
MAC Wipes 
MAC MSF By Candlelight


----------



## conrad18

Picked up some new OPI nail polish for 25% off! 
Left to right: Ogre the Top Blue, Jade is the New Black, Who the Shrek Are You?, and What's with the Cattitude?


----------



## devoted7

^lovely polishes!


----------



## keodi

nars multiple in palm beach


----------



## MrsTGreen

Went to Saks today and purchased a new fragrance. Bond 9 Astor Place. My 1st bond scent
www.i974.photob





ucket.com


----------



## kathywko

Tom ford private blend lipstick in pink dusk


----------



## Kansashalo

Just purchased Eau Mega by Viktor & Rolf.


----------



## i<3handbags

Target had a bunch of Spin Pins, so I got some.


----------



## lolitakali

I am on the hunt for "hidden treasure" but can't find it even going to 7 places that carry SH.... 

Can't find "Hidden treasure" but got these instead:






Brands: Sinful Colors, SH & CG Boundless colors


----------



## VanessaJean

Did you try the Spin Pins yet? They look fun!


----------



## i<3handbags

Not yet. I want to get the hang of them for creating work appropriate hair styles.


----------



## pond23

MAC Petticoat
MAC New Vibe
Chanel Rose Dust JC


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Guerlain Super Aqua Lotion toner
Guelain Super Aqua Comfort Cream
CHI Silk Infusion


----------



## Loquita

MrsTGreen said:


> Went to Saks today and purchased a new fragrance. Bond 9 Astor Place. My 1st bond scent
> www.i974.photob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ucket.com



I love Bond No. 9 scents!!!

(My current fave is Little Italy - I just used mine all up).  

If you ever want to try out a bunch of their scents, they allow you to pick out tons of samples off of their website for a good price.  It's lots of fun.


----------



## Loquita

Here my purchases from yesterday, mostly refills of well-loved items:






MoroccanOil Shampoo, Conditioner, and Hydrating Styling Cream (my favorite hair care line of all time), Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner in Black Ink, Bobbi Brown Long-wearing Cream Eyeshadow in Beach Bronze, MAC Eyeshadow Brush #275, Nordstrom Purse Atomizer in pouch (it costs $5, and with purchase they allow you to fill it for free from a select group of perfumes - however, the woman who took care of me mistakenly told me that I could fill it with _anything_ I wanted, so I filled it with Annick Goutal  Ninfeo Mio, which I have been dying to try.  I felt bad because she got into a bit of trouble).  Also scored another sample of Annick Goutal Ninfeo Mio (prior to atomizer purchase, lol), and Annick Goutal Petite Cherie.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Matrix Biolage Color Care Shampoo and Conditioner (Ulta had a sale on the liter size)
Essie Sexy Divide


----------



## VanessaJean

Where did you get the Morracan Oil products* Loquita*? I have the oil but would love to try the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Where did you get the Morracan Oil products* Loquita*? I have the oil but would love to try the shampoo and conditioner.



Hey gorgeous!!  I got them at Dellaria's, which is a small salon chain in New England.  I also buy them at a Beauty Supply Store near my house, which is also a small New England chain.  

I can't say enough about how much I love the Shampoo and Conditioner in particular - they smell wonderful (like the oil), and my hair, which is very thick and wavy, has never been healthier.  I always switch shampoos every bottle or so, but I have returned to this one over and over since I started using it about a year ago.  If you go on their website, they have a list of retailers:

http://www.moroccanoil.com/index.php

On the bottom, just go to the Salon Locator feature - I see that they do have retailers in Canada.   

I saw that they have started selling travel-size bottles of the shampoo and conditioner, so maybe you could try it that way.

I also use their Hydrating Hair Mask once in a while, and it is excellent, too. To me the Styling Cream is more like a leave-in conditioner than a styling aid, though - the hold is very light.  But it's perfect for taming frizz a bit and it makes my hair smell great!


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> Hey gorgeous!! *I got them at Dellaria's, which is a small salon chain in New England.* I also buy them at a Beauty Supply Store near my house, which is also a small New England chain.


 
Oh, you made me so nostalgic *Loquita*! I used to go to Dellaria's all the time when I lived in MA. 

I need to try this Morrocanoil hair care line. My hair is long, curly and frizzy, and it really needs some hydration and nourishment.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks* Loquita*! I love the oil so I'm sure I will love the other stuff too!


----------



## mrs.JC

MAC Blot (pressed) powder and MAC Studio Tech Foundation.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Great purchases everyone!


----------



## declaredbeauty

mrs.JC said:


> MAC Blot (pressed) powder and MAC Studio Tech Foundation.



Nice purchases especially the Louis!


----------



## Loquita

pond23 said:


> Oh, you made me so nostalgic *Loquita*! I used to go to Dellaria's all the time when I lived in MA.
> 
> I need to try this Morrocanoil hair care line. My hair is long, curly and frizzy, and it really needs some hydration and nourishment.



*pond*, def. sounds you would love this line.  It doesn't weigh down your hair at all, but really hydrates it and makes it shiny.  

And I love Dellaria's! I am waiting for their 25% off everything back to school sale to buy myself the jumbo-sized TUBS of MorrocanOil Shamp & Cond., lol!!  

And I love MA.  The only other place that I have liked this much to live is Miami, which I _LURVE_ and miss.


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Thanks* Loquita*! I love the oil so I'm sure I will love the other stuff too!



Yer welcome!  

Nice avi, btw - if I looked like Kim K. does in a bikini I don't think that I would ever bother putting clothes on, lol.


----------



## ReRe

Kiehls Lavender Body Wash (smells yummy)
Chanel eyeshadow quad - enigma
Chanel lipstick in a rose shade
Tarte eyeliner in navy
Nars mutiple in orgasm
Lippman polish (Waking up in Vegas) I think that's the name
YSL eyeshadow in violet gray shade
YSL brush on foundation


----------



## ReRe

Genifique eye cream and serum by Lancome
Philosophy dreamy tangerini (smells just like an orange creamsickle)
Philosophy kiss me tonight lip therapy (awesome)


----------



## VanessaJean

Agreed! I would be happily naked forever! She's my fitness icon. Love her for being curvy and rocking her bikini!



Loquita said:


> Yer welcome!
> 
> Nice avi, btw - if I looked like Kim K. does in a bikini I don't think that I would ever bother putting clothes on, lol.


----------



## Karenada

First Mac purchase:
Tinted lipglass in lychee lux
Blush in Plum foolery 
Mac to the beach rosemary and thyme eye kohl


----------



## MrsTGreen

Picked up a few things today. Joico K-Pac shampoo and conditioner, Donna Karan Cashmere Mist body treatment creme and MAC mineral blush in happy together.
www.i974.phot






obucket.com


----------



## NoSnowHere

Orly french manicure in Bare Rose
China Glaze Golden Enchantment
China Glaze Moonlight


----------



## Loquita

Nordie's/Target/C.O.Bigelow run:






- Fekkai Salon Color in Medium Auburn.  My natual color is _very_ dark brown bordering on black (in Fekkai I usually use Dark Golden Brown or Lara) so this is a switch...wish me well, lol!   

- DDF Fade Gel 4 (I traded my Clinique Even Better lightening product in for this, since that gave me pimples ) 

- Yes to Cucumbers Facial Towelettes/Makeup Remover (A+ product, a new find for me...I wanted to stop using the MAC wipes since they were a bit greasy for me and pricey, but the other drugstore brands really hurt my eyes.  These are gentle, non-greasy, smell great, and get _everything_ off, including long-wearing makeup! Highly recommended).


----------



## Loquita

And a few YSL goodies.  The packaging and colors are so beautiful!






Everlong Mascara in #4, Long-Lasting Eye Pencil in #4.  My Chanel MUA was wearing these together and they looked fabulous - she is also an olive-skinned Latina, so I decided to give it a try.  Here's a swatch so you can see how vivid the eye pencil in particular is - the mascara is a bit more subtle, especially when applied.  (Eye pencil is top swatch, mascara's on the bottom):


----------



## Loquita

Kitty2sweet said:


> First Mac purchase:
> Tinted lipglass in lychee lux
> Blush in Plum foolery
> Mac to the beach rosemary and thyme eye kohl



Lychee Lux is one of my MAC favorites!!!


----------



## regretless

got this curler + samples the other day...








shu fits my eye shape better, but shiseido sells replacement pads! ahhh. not sure if i will be returning this or not :/

and my LM (from gilt groupe) purchase!

















and.. 




buttercream refills


----------



## Loquita

^Great LM buys!! I think it's a good thing that I cancelled my subscription to the Gilt emails, lol...


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Nordie's/Target/C.O.Bigelow run:
> 
> 
> 
> - *Yes to Cucumbers Facial Towelettes/Makeup Remover* (A+ product, a new find for me...I wanted to stop using the MAC wipes *since they were a bit greasy for me and pricey*, but the other drugstore brands really hurt my eyes. These are gentle, non-greasy, smell great, and get _everything_ off, including long-wearing makeup! Highly recommended).


 
I agree about the MAC wipes!  I don't mind using them in the store since I swatch everything but they are much too heavy for my home use.  Good to know about Yes to Cucumbers, a nice alternative to my HG Neutrogena!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> And a few YSL goodies. The packaging and colors are so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everlong Mascara in #4, Long-Lasting Eye Pencil in #4. My Chanel MUA was wearing these together and they looked fabulous - she is also an olive-skinned Latina, so I decided to give it a try. Here's a swatch so you can see how vivid the eye pencil in particular is - the mascara is a bit more subtle, especially when applied. (Eye pencil is top swatch, mascara's on the bottom):


 
Pretty mascara!  I love using my blue mascara and it is very subtle - except under certain lighting!  I'll have to try this out!


----------



## xpurseloverx

dior lipstick- rose show
makeup forever aqua eyes
lancome hypnose drama
illamasqua muse & untold
$OPI- run with it
rose bud salve


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some MAC goodies!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Loquita said:


> - Yes to Cucumbers Facial Towelettes/Makeup Remover (A+ product, a new find for me...I wanted to stop using the MAC wipes since they were a bit greasy for me and pricey, but the other drugstore brands really hurt my eyes.  These are gentle, non-greasy, smell great, and get _everything_ off, including long-wearing makeup! Highly recommended).


Great news about the whipes as I had considered them too but had other RAOK'd wipes given to me to use first...
I do plan on picking them up though... and some of the other cucumber stuff.  The Tomatoes Volumzing shampoo didnt wow me but my stylist said thats because thin fine hair like mine doesnt like volumizing products.


----------



## LVWILLIAMLV

Glycoderma 25% Cream.
English Ideas Eye Serum, Brighting + Cream
O2CH Face Purifier, Exfoliator
Elizabeth Arden Peel and Reveal
Derma-Repair Hydroxy Acid + C Cream


----------



## mcb100

Diorskin nude natural glow mineral powder in light beige 020
Diorskin nude natural glow mineral power in cameo 022


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Was craving some cheap thrills from Walmart last night after hauling for too much MAC:

Wet'n'Wild single icon eyeshadow in Nutty (wow the perfect taupe!)
Wet'n'Wild incon blush in Berry Shimmer (i'm NC20, need to use a light hand with this!)
Cover Girl Amazemint lipgloss in Happy Hour (blue gloss, rave reviews on mua!)


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> I agree about the MAC wipes!  I don't mind using them in the store since I swatch everything but they are much too heavy for my home use.  Good to know about Yes to Cucumbers, a nice alternative to my HG Neutrogena!





You know, I have tried Neutrogena and liked them well enough, but they made my eyes sting alot.  

These are def. gentler.


----------



## Loquita

bunnymasseuse said:


> Great news about the whipes as I had considered them too but had other RAOK'd wipes given to me to use first...
> I do plan on picking them up though... and some of the other cucumber stuff.  The Tomatoes Volumzing shampoo didnt wow me but my stylist said thats because thin fine hair like mine doesnt like volumizing products.



I am more curious about the rest of the line now, too - I like the packaging, for starters! 

(Nice and bright).


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Petticoat MSF and eyeshadow in Club.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Just ordered the Urban Decay Naked palette and the Benefit 500 point perk from Sephora


----------



## girlygirl3

My Purse Addiction said:


> Just ordered the Urban Decay Naked palette and the Benefit 500 point perk from Sephora


 
I love the Naked palette!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

On this rainy day in NYC I went to Nordstrom Garden State Plaza just to take a peep behind the curtains, so glad I went since everything was able to come home now. I will be doing major shopping Friday now that I have seen stuff in person but just wanted to share my small goodies. The Evian 3pc set only $15!! I pay $12 just for the two travel sizes at Sephora! And a Smashbox set of three mascaras! The Hyperlash costs $21, the Dna cost $19 Alone and I got 3 for $24!!!! The pretty box is two outfits for my daughters upcoming birthday lovvvve the pink Nordstrom ribbon!! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## krazydaisy

I bought a new concealer and lipgloss from MAC today.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I'm a sucker for new items, so I decided to try the Diorshow Maximizer Lash Plumping Serum. Wear it under mascara or alone overnight. Supposedly promotes long term lash growth and gives you volume, length and curl. Sounds like a hair care product :wondering

Also got Caudalie Cleansing Water 
Dior 100 pt Capture Totale
Sephora by OPI Do I Know You?


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> I'm a sucker for new items, so I decided to try the Diorshow Maximizer Lash Plumping Serum. Wear it under mascara or alone overnight. Supposedly promotes long term lash growth and gives you volume, length and curl. *Sounds like a hair care product *:wondering
> 
> Also got Caudalie Cleansing Water
> Dior 100 pt Capture Totale
> Sephora by OPI Do I Know You?





You kill me, *it'sanaddiction*!!  

And that sounds like just the kind of product I would like, too...what do you think of the Caudalie line?  I am always tempted to try it.


----------



## Loquita

My Purse Addiction said:


> Just ordered the Urban Decay Naked palette and the Benefit 500 point perk from Sephora



Muahahaha!!  Me, too!!! 

(And the palette sucked me in...it's like my dream palette - wearable neutrals with some color, no chunky glitter, lots of choices and my favorite eyeliners).  

The eyeshadows are full-size, too.  I saw somewhere (Temptalia, I think) that if you were to buy all of those separately, the shadows alone cost $216, but in this form they are $44. 

What's not to love?  I wanted to jump on that one, fast, since it sold out in a heartbeat on UD.com.  

And the Benefit perk is killer!!  

Also ordered a Clarisonic replacement head for normal skin, plus the following samples:

Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips - Amber & Dolly Duo	
Too Faced Caribbean In A Compact - Sun Bunny
AmorePacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel Oil 
Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion & Ultimate Cleansing Oil 

(I got the Shiseido samples by using the code "SUNDUO.")  If you go on retailmenot.com and enter "sephora.com," a bunch of different codes pop up for extra samples.)


----------



## Loquita

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> On this rainy day in NYC I went to Nordstrom Garden State Plaza just to take a peep behind the curtains, so glad I went since everything was able to come home now. I will be doing major shopping Friday now that I have seen stuff in person but just wanted to share my small goodies. The Evian 3pc set only $15!! I pay $12 just for the two travel sizes at Sephora! And a Smashbox set of three mascaras! The Hyperlash costs $21, the Dna cost $19 Alone and I got 3 for $24!!!! The pretty box is two outfits for my daughters upcoming birthday lovvvve the pink Nordstrom ribbon!! Thanks for letting me share.



Great buys, all of them!!!  I am headed to the sale early tomorrow, too.  

And I  the photos in your siggy...what a_ gorgeous_ family!!!


----------



## sweetart

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> On this rainy day in NYC I went to Nordstrom Garden State Plaza just to take a peep behind the curtains, so glad I went since everything was able to come home now. I will be doing major shopping Friday now that I have seen stuff in person but just wanted to share my small goodies. The Evian 3pc set only $15!! I pay $12 just for the two travel sizes at Sephora! And a Smashbox set of three mascaras! The Hyperlash costs $21, the Dna cost $19 Alone and I got 3 for $24!!!! The pretty box is two outfits for my daughters upcoming birthday lovvvve the pink Nordstrom ribbon!! Thanks for letting me share.



great scores! And I gotta agree with Lo, you have a beautiful family!



it'sanaddiction said:


> I'm a sucker for new items, so I decided to try the Diorshow Maximizer Lash Plumping Serum. Wear it under mascara or alone overnight. Supposedly promotes long term lash growth and gives you volume, length and curl. Sounds like a hair care product :wondering
> 
> Also got Caudalie Cleansing Water
> Dior 100 pt Capture Totale
> Sephora by OPI Do I Know You?



oooh. I'd love to hear what you think of the Lash Plumping Serum!


----------



## sweetart

I recently purchased the UD Naked Palette (BEST UD Palette ever IMO!!!) and the MUFE Beauty in a Box Aqua Essentials Kit. 

I had been wanting to pick up the waterproof version of Smoky Lash for a while and try out the new Aqua Creams so this was a great set. It comes with 2 eyeliners (Black & Metallic Dark Grey), 1 lip liner in nude beige, 2 Aqua Creams (Warm Beige and Taupe), the Aqua Smoky Lash mascara, and Sens'Eyes makeup remover


----------



## Loquita

^ 

I am soooo jealous (in a nice way, o' course) 

Glad to hear you like the palette!!! I can't wait for mine!!!  

What do you think of the Aqua Creams, btw?  I was thinking about getting the peach...


----------



## fieryfashionist

^^That palette is fab ... been meaning to get one (and now I definitely will)!   Great haul!!


----------



## Karenada

Loquita said:


> Lychee Lux is one of my MAC favorites!!!


 
love the colour also its a really great coral lipgloss for summer


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Loquita and Sweetart thank you so much! I appreciate the compliments I am very blessed with my family. And yes I love my Nordstrom goodies!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

So after accidently finding this sub forum let&#8217;s just say I am becoming a little naughty picking up goodies lol. I stopped my Macys today just to "look" around and stopped at the MAC counter.......So obviously as you can see a couple things followed me home lol. I picked up my first Dazzle Glass in Girl's Delight and I loveeeeeeeeee it!!! And I also picked up the brow set gel.  Two beauty days in a row hehehe....


----------



## Samia

Got this today, just some basic stuff and Benefits Dr. feel good (love this stuff!) and an eyeliner brush from Inglot






Got these a week ago and have been using them since 
MAC Shadows in:
Brule
Haux
Trax
Nocturn

Bobbi Brown blushes in
Desert Rose 
Apricot


----------



## sweetart

Loquita said:


> ^
> 
> I am soooo jealous (in a nice way, o' course)
> 
> Glad to hear you like the palette!!! I can't wait for mine!!!
> 
> What do you think of the Aqua Creams, btw?  I was thinking about getting the peach...



You'll love it! This and the variations quadra are my MVP[alettes]s! 

You have to work fast because they dry really quickly but other than that, the aqua creams are great. Once they dry, they _really_ stay put!


----------



## Loquita

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> So after accidently finding this sub forum lets just say I am becoming a little naughty picking up goodies lol. I stopped my Macys today just to "look" around and stopped at the MAC counter.......So obviously as you can see a couple things followed me home lol. I picked up my first Dazzle Glass in Girl's Delight and I loveeeeeeeeee it!!! And I also picked up the brow set gel.  Two beauty days in a row hehehe....



Ahhhh....the MAC gets me every time, too!  (At least it is cheaper than bags, huh?)


----------



## Loquita

Samia said:


> Got this today, just some basic stuff and Benefits Dr. feel good (love this stuff!) and an eyeliner brush from Inglot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these a week ago and have been using them since
> MAC Shadows in:
> Brule
> Haux
> Trax
> Nocturn
> 
> Bobbi Brown blushes in
> Desert Rose
> Apricot



Love the St. Ives Mineral lotion (smells so good)...and the Nivea wipes - we don't have them in the States, which is too bad, because I LOVE Nivea, though the selection is so small here.  Your MAC and BB picks are amazing, too!! Apricot is my fave blush from BB.


----------



## Loquita

sweetart said:


> You'll love it! This and the variations quadra are my MVP[alettes]s!
> 
> You have to work fast because they dry really quickly but other than that, the aqua creams are great. Once they dry, they _really_ stay put!



I am sold!! I will check out the MUFE next time I am at Sephora.  I was thinking that I hadn't seen a palette that good since Variations, too!!


----------



## Loquita

fieryfashionist said:


> ^^That palette is fab ... been meaning to get one (and now I definitely will)!   Great haul!!



I was so freaked out that it was going to sell out that I ordered it online instead of waiting till it came to my Sephora...call me a cosmetics junky...

I think that it will go fast, though.  It's too perfect and such a great price!


----------



## VanessaJean

I want the Naked palette sooooo bad but it's sold out on Canada Sephora.


----------



## xpurseloverx

chanel - paradoxal
ardel - 110 false lashes


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Loquita said:


> Ahhhh....the MAC gets me every time, too!  (At least it is cheaper than bags, huh?)




Exactly!   A new Lip Glass or Mascara from MAC makes me smile ALMOST as much as a new trinket from LV....ALMOST


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Ohh you guys, now I gotta hunt down that Naked Palette!

I'll post a review on the Dior Maximizer after a couple of weeks.

Lo, I've used a couple of Caudalie products before, kinda neutral on them, nothing bad but nothing exceptional either.


----------



## calicaliente

Chanel-Paradoxal polish
Maybelline- Falsies mascara
Revlon- Peach Petal gloss (supposed to be a good dupe for NARS Turkish Delight)


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> I recently purchased the UD Naked Palette (BEST UD Palette ever IMO!!!) and the MUFE Beauty in a Box Aqua Essentials Kit.
> 
> I had been wanting to pick up the waterproof version of Smoky Lash for a while and try out the new Aqua Creams so this was a great set. It comes with 2 eyeliners (Black & Metallic Dark Grey), 1 lip liner in nude beige, 2 Aqua Creams (Warm Beige and Taupe), the Aqua Smoky Lash mascara, and Sens'Eyes makeup remover


 
You're making me want this Naked Palette!  I haven't made up my mind about this since I have some of these in my UD Ammo Palette.  Not all, but it makes me think about it.

I love the waterproof Smoky Lash!  It can clump but with a little care, it works well!


----------



## Loquita

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Exactly!   A new Lip Glass or Mascara from MAC makes me smile ALMOST as much as a new trinket from LV....ALMOST



I agree...if someone would just buy me a Bloomsbury PM, then maybe I wouldn't need so much mascara!!!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> I want the Naked palette sooooo bad but it's sold out on Canada Sephora.



Already?!?!?!!?!?! 

It isn't even in a lot of Sephora stores here yet...but no worries,* VJ*, it will be on beauty.com, ulta.com, and at macys.com soon, too.

Keep your eyes peeled - and if I see it, I will let you know.


----------



## Loquita

*VanessaJ* - I just checked and the palette is sold out on the US Sephora website, too.  

But one of the posters on the website said that when she requested that Sephora contact her when the item came back in stock, she was contacted within 24 hours - so that would probably be a good bet for you to try.  It's not an LE item, either, but I think it will be tough to get for a while.  HTH!


----------



## VanessaJean

If anyone finds a UD Naked palette please let me know!


----------



## VanessaJean

I asked for them to email me when it comes back in stock. I really hope I get one. I would use it a lot.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Stereo Rose MSF , MAC Shimpagne MSF MAC Nuance mineralize blush, MAC Play on Plums e/s (all 3 part of fun in the sun set), MAC Hand Finish mineralize blush, Benefit erase paste (replacement), Benefit eye bright, Kiehls medicated blemish stick, MAC GaGa lipstick (back up), Bobbi Brown creamy concealer (looks gross! ush


----------



## i<3handbags

VanessaJean said:


> I asked for them to email me when it comes back in stock. I really hope I get one. I would use it a lot.



It's permanent. I am waiting for the next F&F sale to buy it.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

.


----------



## ellacoach

Burberry lipstick - cameo
Burberry lipgloss - blush

I just hit the order button from Burberry.com and can't wait to get these items!


----------



## Loquita

For those of you on the hunt for the UD Naked Palette: I tried to get one at the Sephora store today for my sister, but one of the SAs told me that it would only be available on their website.  

And I went to the Nordie's sale today and behaved remarkably well!!!    I exchanged a few things, and only bought one cosmetic item, lol.  

Here are my exchanges plus some samples that I scored from NM.com:






Fekkai hair color (I exchanged the medium auburn one for my usual color pictured here (dark golden brown) because I figured that if I am going to go 2+ tones lighter than my natural color, then I better see a pro.    Also, samples from Cle de Peau, NaturaBisse, and L'Artisan Parfumeur.  

I also exchanged the purple YSL Everlong mascara that I bought the other day for some black YSL Faux de Cils (couldn't help myself, lol).  And of course my only actual cosmetics purchase of the day was a Chanel item, the Smokey Eyes quad on the left below.  The other Chanel quad is the Variations quad that arrived yesterday - I finally located one as a back-up to my favorite quad of all time.    (And yes, I am fully aware that I am obsessed).


----------



## Loquita

ellacoach said:


> Burberry lipstick - cameo
> Burberry lipgloss - blush
> 
> I just hit the order button from Burberry.com and can't wait to get these items!



Please post a pic when they arrive! I am very curious about this line - many of the colors are gorgeous, and the packaging is stellar.  I love the pattern on the lipsticks.


----------



## ellacoach

Loquita said:


> Please post a pic when they arrive! I am very curious about this line - many of the colors are gorgeous, and the packaging is stellar. I love the pattern on the lipsticks.


 
I def. will! I really want to try more of the products but figured I'd start off small. 

BTW, you'll love the Chanel smokey eyes quad!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

*Loquita*....I have the smokey eye quad too. I agree with Ellacoach about how your going to love it.  Variations is also another one of my favorites too!!! We have similar taste in eyeshadow quads


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Laura Mercier Brow Pencil
GWP Laura Mericier Mascara
Chanel Pink Teaser Glossimer


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kiehl's shampoo and conditioner...the Olive/fruit oil shampoo and the conditioner with coconut oil   Also, a refill on Chanel's Exceptionnel mascara in smokey violet - LOVE the comb applicator and color.

LOL, in my delivery there was a YSL lipgloss that I didn't order, wasn't in the shipping packing list and I wasn't charged for   A full-size, not a sample!  Not sure what to do here...


----------



## Pursegrrl

ellacoach said:


> I def. will! I really want to try more of the products but figured I'd start off small.
> 
> BTW, you'll love *the Chanel smokey eyes quad*!!!


 
Great post!  I have this quad but sadly have hardly used it if at all.  Now I'm inspired! 

XXXOO PG


----------



## ladystara

You got Pink Teaser!!  We're gloss twins!!


----------



## LVWILLIAMLV

Parfums Lanvin ARPEGE - EDP 1.7.


----------



## *Jem*

Small haul


----------



## VanessaJean

Loving everyones hauls. I am still on my ban until August 1st. Unless I find a UD Naked palette.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Another Bond No.9 purchase today. Bon bon size of Chelsea Flowers.
www.i974.phot





obucket.com


----------



## godsgirl619




----------



## rainbowmermaid

mac plush lash mascara in black


----------



## Pursegrrl

rainbowmermaid said:


> mac plush lash mascara in black


 
  LOVE this stuff - woot!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

ladystara said:


> You got Pink Teaser!! We're gloss twins!!


 
Yay! Wore it today too, so pretty!


----------



## Loquita

Stop it with all of the LUSH hauls, people!!!  

You are making me want to place an order, just when my LUSH addiction had been dormant for a while, lol!!!!


----------



## cheburashka

Loquita said:


> Stop it with all of the LUSH hauls, people!!!
> 
> You are making me want to place an order, just when my LUSH addiction had been dormant for a while, lol!!!!


 
I just found out they have discontinued Yummy Yummy body wash, so if you are a fan, better stock up !


----------



## Loquita

ellacoach said:


> I def. will! I really want to try more of the products but figured I'd start off small.
> 
> BTW, you'll love the Chanel smokey eyes quad!!!



*ella* and *MrsTGreen*, I am excited about the smokey eyes, too!  I have been wanting this one for a while...

And I see that someone has discovered the Bond No. 9 Bon-Bons... - I love them!! Isn't the packaging so cute?  Perfect for travel or your handbag.


----------



## Loquita

cheburashka said:


> I just found out they have discontinued Yummy Yummy body wash, so if you are a fan, better stock up !



Thanks for the heads-up!  Sigh...LUSH discontinued my fave soap (Avowash) a while ago, and then they only offer my other favorite (Snowcake) once a year, so I got all bitter on LUSH.  

(Well...not really..I still  it, lol)

Oh yeah - and I ordered my first Guerlain KissKiss lippie today:  Sexy Tango!  

Can anyone say "slippery slope?"


----------



## mcb100

false eyelashes
chapstick
neutrogena eye makeup remover


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A couple drugstore items:
Maybeline Duo - Ivy Icon
Niclole by OPI Matte - Respect The World


----------



## bunnymasseuse

it'sanaddiction said:


> A couple drugstore items:
> Maybeline Duo - Ivy Icon
> Niclole by OPI Matte - Respect The World


Can't wait to see a swatch of that matte!


----------



## PaprBagPrincess

T3 pro flat iron
Lorac Aquaprime
Cover fx in M40
Sephora brush set


----------



## ellacoach

MUFE Aqua Cream #1 and #2
Chanel Ballerina polish


----------



## kysyes

bought a bottle of chanel no.5


----------



## Necromancer

A few Sally Hansen nail polishes:


----------



## krazydaisy

^^ love that blue and orange polish, it reminds me of OPI BRIGHTS collection


----------



## Necromancer

^ Yeah, they're similar. I think I'm going to try the blue tomorrow.


----------



## kathywko

I got Decleor's Tonifying lotion and the Ylang Ylang night balm! Going to try it out right now!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Three bottles of Bliss Lemon + Sage Body Butter. Yummy!


----------



## xpurseloverx

chanel mistral
opi- pamplona purple


----------



## lookatme

Necromancer said:


> A few Sally Hansen nail polishes:


 
the blue one is blue me away, right? I got that one and pacific blue and I've gotten lots of compliments from people.. very pretty colors.


----------



## Loquita

It was a banner makeup day today! My Sephora order arrived, and so did my Chanel order from Nordie's:






Chanel Amethyst e/s, Chanel Joues Contraste blush in Pink Explosion 
(More pics in the Chanel makeup thread, muahahaha)





Urban Decay Naked Palette, Clarisonic brush head for normal skin, and tons of  samples

A better look at the Naked Palette:  





This pic shows the colors best: 





And the 500-point Sephora perk from Benefit - it's fantastic!! (Apart from the Posie Tint, which doesn't show up on my skin at all, baaaaah):


----------



## krazydaisy

I love the naked palette. It's the best. I don't like that it's extremely long though. lol


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm so jealous *Loquita*.


----------



## Necromancer

lookatme said:


> the blue one is blue me away, right? I got that one and pacific blue and I've gotten lots of compliments from people.. very pretty colors.


 
Yep, it is Blue Me Away...and I'm wearing it right now, I love it.


----------



## krazydaisy

Necromancer said:


> ^ Yeah, they're similar. I think I'm going to try the blue tomorrow.



Please do, I love blue


----------



## Loquita

krazydaisy said:


> I love the naked palette. It's the best. I don't like that it's extremely long though. lol



  I know what you mean...it's not for carrying around in one's handbag all day (unless you have a large bag), that's for sure.  

That said, its size lets them pack the palette with full-sized shadows, yay!!!

I usually am not this way, but this palette is so freaking _exquisite_ that I am reluctant to use it.    I was very tempted to gift it to my little sister and get another one for myself later.  I told my mom this and she almost smacked me upside the head.  

Question for past UD palette owners - does the heavy cardboard container that UD uses for their palettes stand up to wear and tear?  This is my only worry.  TIA!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> I'm so jealous *Loquita*.



Never fear, lovely *VJ* - this is not an LE item, you will have one soon, too!!  

You might also want to try signing up to be notified on the UD website, too (I did - I will get my sister one of these for her upcoming internship if it kills me!)


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks* Loquita *but the UD site does not ship to Canada.  

Random question but if any of you ladies wear false nails, what glue is best?


----------



## Kansashalo

I bought this brush by Sonia Kashuk...






Will be trying it to apply my foundation this morning


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Loquita said:


> I usually am not this way, but *this palette is so freaking exquisite that I am reluctant to use it.*  I was very tempted to gift it to my little sister and get another one for myself later. I told my mom this and she almost smacked me upside the head.


 
I completely agree! I got my Sephora order yesterday too and was so impressed with the Naked palette! I opened it up and just kept looking at it. This morning I had a really hard time putting a brush to the eyeshadows- so darn pretty! It's so much classier than most UD palettes. I got the Benefit 500 point perk also but they forgot to include the creaseless eyeshadow (which I was really excited about!). Emailed Sephora to see if they could send it to me, and they credited all 500 points back!


----------



## bnjj

Loquita, your make-up collection is amazing.  I do not know how you use it all!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Just bought a package of the mini OPI Summer flutter nail polishes.


----------



## Necromancer

I bought a few SpaRitual nail polishes yesterday:


----------



## gre8dane

My Chanel:






Amethyst e/s
Cassis e/l
Slate  e/s
Torrent 100 liquid e/s
Vert Khaki e/s


----------



## Cheryl

opi flower to flower polish
mac fresh & easy trio
mac soften the mood trio
chanel double perfection powder foundation
chanel bronze universel bronzer
laura mercier face polish
philosophy melon daiquiri shower gel
dior lash primer


----------



## sweetart

Burberry Blushes in Blossom & Cameo
China Glaze Vintage Vixen polish sets in Hotsy Totsy & Cat's Meow
Essie Fall 2010 minis


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ wow! didn't know that Burberry made cosmetics!


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> Burberry Blushes in Blossom & Cameo
> China Glaze Vintage Vixen polish sets in Hotsy Totsy & Cat's Meow
> Essie Fall 2010 minis


 
Pretty blushes!  And like the China Glazes too!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> I know what you mean...it's not for carrying around in one's handbag all day (unless you have a large bag), that's for sure.
> 
> That said, its size lets them pack the palette with full-sized shadows, yay!!!
> 
> I usually am not this way, but this palette is so freaking _exquisite_ that I am reluctant to use it.  I was very tempted to gift it to my little sister and get another one for myself later. I told my mom this and she almost smacked me upside the head.
> 
> Question for past UD palette owners - does the heavy cardboard container that UD uses for their palettes stand up to wear and tear? This is my only worry. TIA!


 

I'm waiting for the Naked palette to become available again on sephora.com.  Everyone's posting such beautiful photos of it!

Oh, I think the cardboard is really sturdy but I only have the Ammo palette which is considerably shorter!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Beautiful purchases everyone!


----------



## nicci404

Kansashalo said:


> /\ wow! didn't know that Burberry made cosmetics!



where have you been?!  They just came out with it actually...I have not purchased anything yet but I really want to!


----------



## mcb100

I just ordered from Sephora:
   Stila Jewel Eyeshadow Palette (I'm really excited for this to arrive. It looks so pretty. If you're a fan of sparkly shadows, I wouldn't pass this up, its Limited Ed and got great reviews.)
  Stila Kitten Set (I think it's just lipgloss in Kitten and eyeshadow in Kitten)
  Nars eyeshadow in Lola Lola
  Nars eyeshadow in Coconut Grove
  Nars lipgloss in Striptease


----------



## kathywko

I have really been stocking up on my beauty products this week! This makes up for the month-long ban I actually stuck to! hehe

I picked up St. Ives Apricot Scrub to see if if lives up to its hype (although now I am reading horrible reviews on it), Boots Conditioning Clay Mask, Yes to Carrots Conditioner, and Yes to Cucumbers Shampoo from Target.

At TJMaxx I found Barielle Intensive Hand Treatment and Shisedo Elixir Superieur Face Masks.

And finally, today I went to Sephora and picked up the UD Naked Palette (YAY! I have been stalking this) and Caudelie Pulpe Vitaminee Eye and Lip Cream.

Whew!


----------



## Loquita

kathywko said:


> I have really been stocking up on my beauty products this week! This makes up for the month-long ban I actually stuck to! hehe
> 
> I picked up St. Ives Apricot Scrub to see if if lives up to its hype (although now I am reading horrible reviews on it), Boots Conditioning Clay Mask, Yes to Carrots Conditioner, and Yes to Cucumbers Shampoo from Target.
> 
> At TJMaxx I found Barielle Intensive Hand Treatment and Shisedo Elixir Superieur Face Masks.
> 
> And finally, today I went to Sephora and picked up the UD Naked Palette (YAY! I have been stalking this) and Caudelie Pulpe Vitaminee Eye and Lip Cream.
> 
> Whew!



Great finds!! I love it when I get something great at TJ Maxx - I always check the beauty section there.  And congrats on finding the Naked palette!!!

I may use mine tomorrow finally - but it's soooo pretty I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> I'm waiting for the Naked palette to become available again on sephora.com.  Everyone's posting such beautiful photos of it!
> 
> Oh, I think the cardboard is really sturdy but I only have the Ammo palette which is considerably shorter!



Thanks!  Now I feel better, hee hee.  I may just bust it out tomorrow and use it to make up my mom, who has a wedding tomorrow evening.  I love it when other people let me do their makeup!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Pretty blushes!  And like the China Glazes too!



LOVE!!!  

The Burberry stuff looks awesome - let us know what you think of the quality...and the CG packaging is so cute!


----------



## Loquita

bnjj said:


> Loquita, your make-up collection is amazing.  I do not know how you use it all!



Thanks!  And I actually do use 90% of it,  believe it or not.  I also tend to gift a lot of stuff if I don't want it anymore (my little sister loves this, trust me.) My other trick for keeping the clutter down:  swapping on MUA!!!


----------



## Loquita

Necromancer said:


> I bought a few SpaRitual nail polishes yesterday:



Beautiful!  What's the second polish from the left?  

I love that line...they always have the most unique colors.


----------



## Loquita

gre8dane said:


> My Chanel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyst e/s
> Cassis e/l
> Slate  e/s
> Torrent 100 liquid e/s
> Vert Khaki e/s



  Gorgeous choices!! I am so happy that you got the Vert Khaki, you won't be sorry!!! 

I am addicted to the Chanel Soft-Touch shadows.  

I may even like them better than most of the quads (with a few exceptions, lol).


----------



## Loquita

My Purse Addiction said:


> I completely agree! I got my Sephora order yesterday too and was so impressed with the Naked palette! I opened it up and just kept looking at it. This morning I had a really hard time putting a brush to the eyeshadows- so darn pretty! It's so much classier than most UD palettes. I got the Benefit 500 point perk also but they forgot to include the creaseless eyeshadow (which I was really excited about!). Emailed Sephora to see if they could send it to me, and they credited all 500 points back!



Wow!! Great CS - and you were right to request the e/s, it is a beautiful, very wearable shade.

Have you used the Naked palette yet???  I honestly feel kinda bad messing it up, I love it so.  Like you said, it's very classy.


----------



## Loquita

FYI:  You are forewarned.  I am going on a beauty BINGE this weekend.  

More later...


----------



## Loquita

Cheryl said:


> opi flower to flower polish
> mac fresh & easy trio
> mac soften the mood trio
> chanel double perfection powder foundation
> chanel bronze universel bronzer
> laura mercier face polish
> philosophy melon daiquiri shower gel
> dior lash primer



Love every last choice!!  Do you like the Chanel bronzer?  I would love to find a decent bronzer some day...


----------



## Kansashalo

Loquita said:


> FYI:  You are forewarned.  I am going on a beauty BINGE this weekend.
> 
> More later...


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Loquita said:


> Question for past UD palette owners - does the heavy cardboard container that UD uses for their palettes stand up to wear and tear? This is my only worry. TIA!


 
Hi Loquita, before I own the UD Naked Palette, I already have the Deluxe, Ammo, Skull and Wallpaper shadow boxes for months. They are very sturdy.

I have used the Naked Palette today even though I just received it yesterday. My husband commented how beautiful they are on my eyes, eventhough he rarely does such a comment!

I have written a comprehensive review on this Naked Palette, and compared it to my other four UD palettes. Read the below link if you are interested. ^_^

gluttonousbeauty.blogspot.com/2010/07/review-and-products-comparison-urban.html


----------



## ladystara

I want to get the Naked Palette now!!!


----------



## Necromancer

Loquita said:


> Beautiful! What's the second polish from the left?
> 
> I love that line...they always have the most unique colors.


 
Thanks, I love SpaRitual, it's my prefered nail polish brand. 
The colour second from the left is called Eternal Flame. It's a vivid nectarine with a metalic gold shimmer, and I've been wearing it today. Here it is on:


----------



## cowgurlbebop

Got me the following:


Urban Decay Naked Palette
Bremmin Labs Hylexin undereye cream


----------



## kathywko

Loquita said:


> Great finds!! I love it when I get something great at TJ Maxx - I always check the beauty section there.  And congrats on finding the Naked palette!!!
> 
> I may use mine tomorrow finally - but it's soooo pretty I don't want to ruin it.



Thank Lo!  and I am scared to mess up the pretty palette too!! haha I have been looking at it and thinking "swatch....or no swatch....?" to create some combos. I haven't yet :shame: maybe tomorrow! :shame: heheh


----------



## kuishinbomeow

cowgurlbebop said:


> Got me the following:
> 
> 
> Urban Decay Naked Palette
> Bremmin Labs Hylexin undereye cream


 
Yeah! One more UD Naked Palette owner.


----------



## girlygirl3

While waiting to get my hands on a UD Naked Palette, I ordered from sephora.com in the meantime (15% cb with bing):

*NARS Tzarine e/s duo*  -  I love what I've seen so far on the web, but have yet to see it person!  I'm also interested in the other one Rajasthan (sp?), but sephora.com didn't have it and it's out of stock on NARS website!
*Givenchy PhenomEyes waterproof mascara in Water Turquoise* - It''s LE, so I got a back up!
*Shu Uemura eye pencil in metallic brown*

At the CCO, I picked up:
BB Long wear cream e/s in *Beach Bronze *and *Bone*
MAC Pearlglide in *Molasses *- I wanted Black Russian also, but they didn't have any - boo


----------



## Kansashalo

Today, I purchased:

Aveda damage remedy reconstructing conditioner
BE Buxom lips in Sandi
BE Buxom lips in Brandi


----------



## Loquita

Kansashalo said:


>



  I will post pics soon!

I behaved slightly better than I thought I would.


----------



## Loquita

kuishinbomeow said:


> Hi Loquita, before I own the UD Naked Palette, I already have the Deluxe, Ammo, Skull and Wallpaper shadow boxes for months. They are very sturdy.
> 
> I have used the Naked Palette today even though I just received it yesterday. My husband commented how beautiful they are on my eyes, eventhough he rarely does such a comment!
> 
> I have written a comprehensive review on this Naked Palette, and compared it to my other four UD palettes. Read the below link if you are interested. ^_^
> 
> gluttonousbeauty.blogspot.com/2010/07/review-and-products-comparison-urban.html



Oooo...I am dying to read your review, but the link doesn't work for me.  

Could you please repost?  TIA! 

And I busted out the Naked Palette today, too - and it is EXCELLENT, right up there with the Chanel Variations quad in my book (and that is saying a lot).  I would say that it is more versatile, in fact.  It's an amazing value!!! I can see why Temptalia gave it an A+.


----------



## Loquita

kathywko said:


> Thank Lo!  and I am scared to mess up the pretty palette too!! haha I have been looking at it and thinking "swatch....or no swatch....?" to create some combos. I haven't yet :shame: maybe tomorrow! :shame: heheh



Do it....do it...      You won't be sorry!!!  

*BTW, if you are looking for a Naked Palette at your local Sephora and aren't seeing them there:*  you might want to ask someone where they have them.  I went to Sephora tonight for something else (they kept on telling me that they were not going to get any Naked Palettes in, for some bizarre reason) and just happened to ask again if they were getting any.  Well...it turns out that they had them in the back, hidden - the palettes have been so popular they were worried about theft.  

I got one for my little sis, finally - 

And my mom looked at it and is calling to get one tomorrow, too.  

It's a great palettes for all ages, IMO.


----------



## Loquita

Necromancer said:


> Thanks, I love SpaRitual, it's my prefered nail polish brand.
> The colour second from the left is called Eternal Flame. It's a vivid nectarine with a metalic gold shimmer, and I've been wearing it today. Here it is on:



Beautiful!!! You have gorgeous hands and nails, btw - I always look forward to your mani pics.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> While waiting to get my hands on a UD Naked Palette, I ordered from sephora.com in the meantime (15% cb with bing):
> 
> *NARS Tzarine e/s duo*  -  I love what I've seen so far on the web, but have yet to see it person!  I'm also interested in the other one Rajasthan (sp?), but sephora.com didn't have it and it's out of stock on NARS website!
> *Givenchy PhenomEyes waterproof mascara in Water Turquoise* - It''s LE, so I got a back up!
> *Shu Uemura eye pencil in metallic brown*
> 
> At the CCO, I picked up:
> BB Long wear cream e/s in *Beach Bronze *and *Bone*
> MAC Pearlglide in *Molasses *- I wanted Black Russian also, but they didn't have any - boo



WOW!!! That is one of the the best Bobbi Brown CCO hauls ever!!! Beach Bronze and Bone are my two fave cream shadows - with Shore being the third.  You really got lucky.


----------



## Loquita

Kansashalo said:


> Today, I purchased:
> 
> Aveda damage remedy reconstructing conditioner
> BE Buxom lips in Sandi
> BE Buxom lips in Brandi



Nice colors!!!  

Is the Aveda stuff good?  I am always looking or conditioners...I am a conditioning whore, admittedly.


----------



## nicci404

Kansashalo said:


> Today, I purchased:
> 
> Aveda damage remedy reconstructing conditioner
> BE Buxom lips in Sandi
> BE Buxom lips in Brandi



I really love the two Buxom lip glosses I have, they feel good and are long lasting!


----------



## Kansashalo

Loquita said:


> Nice colors!!!
> 
> Is the Aveda stuff good?  I am always looking or conditioners...I am a conditioning whore, admittedly.



Since I've started coloring my hair, this conditioner has been a lifesaver!  I'd recommend it if your hair is dry and thirsty!



nicci404 said:


> I really love the two Buxom lip glosses I have, they feel good and are long lasting!



Thanks - this is my first Buxom purchase so I'm interested in seeing how they wear and feel.  I've never been a lip plumper wearer due to the burning (ouch) but I love these colors so I'm giving it a try!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> WOW!!! That is one of the the best Bobbi Brown CCO hauls ever!!! Beach Bronze and Bone are my two fave cream shadows - with Shore being the third. You really got lucky.


 
Thanks, Lo!  I couldn't believe I lucked out either, because there usually aren't ANY cream e/s!  They even had one Galaxy left, but I decided I didn't need a back up with all the greys that are coming out this fall!


----------



## girlygirl3

*Thanks *to a poster's tip, I went to Sephora at Columbus Circle and picked up my Naked Palette!   

As of this early afternoon, I think there might've been two left!

Also, as Lo mentioned, it's not likely on display - you need to ask for it!


----------



## ellacoach

just purchased a pump from narscosmetics.com for my sheer glow foundation! I was totally psyched to see that they now offer a pump even though I had to pay $6.00 for it plus $4.95 shipping, it was worth it!


----------



## PrincessD

I purchased:
Anna Sui lip rouge dazzle in the purpleish shade & Anna Sui glittery eye colour in the purple shade =) I can't wait to use them!!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> *Thanks *to a poster's tip, I went to Sephora at Columbus Circle and picked up my Naked Palette!
> 
> As of this early afternoon, I think there might've been two left!
> 
> Also, as Lo mentioned, it's not likely on display - you need to ask for it!



 You won't regret it!!! 

I called this morning to try to get a Naked Palette for my mom from the same Sephora I went to last night - and they were all gone.  

They sold out in an hour or two, tops, and they weren't even on display.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

*MAKEUP*
Urban Decay Show Pony Palette
Urban Decay Get Baked Palette
Urban Decay XL primer
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in zero
Philosophy Cinnamon Buns lipshine
*NAIL POLISH*
China Glaze Pink Voltage, Kiwi Kool-ada, Polka Dot Bikini, Style Wars
Color Club Worth the Risque


----------



## lolitablue

I got these items from Target.  The palette was $5.00 and the brushes were $1.00 a piece.  All from elf.  

The Maybelline Falsies Mascara is just AMAZING!!!

I am loving the color and the texture on the eyeshadows.  I wore them on Friday to work and got excellent comments!!  The brushes not so much, shedding like crazy but what can you expect, for that price you are not buying quality!!












---------******----------


Also, got these MAC brushes from the CCO in Orlando:


----------



## VanessaJean

Ack!! I need that brush set!!


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm soooooo hitting up the CCO when I'm in KC next weekend.


----------



## devoted7

love LOVE love everyone's recent hauls!


----------



## mcb100

Lolitablue, if you don't mind me asking, how much was that brush kit from the CCO? I am going to the CCO when I go away in two weeks and I definitely need a couple of more brushes.


----------



## lolitablue

mcb100 said:


> Lolitablue, if you don't mind me asking, how much was that brush kit from the CCO? I am going to the CCO when I go away in two weeks and I definitely need a couple of more brushes.


 
Not at all, lovely girl!! It was $34.50! I love mine!!!


----------



## Cheryl

Laura Mercier makeup kit (nordies exclusive for their event) Included mascara, shadow duo, blush, double ended brush, and gloss duo for $65
Laura Mercier oil free primer
Laura Mercier Tinted moisturizer
Laura Mercier foundation powder
Laura Mercier Bronzer (the new collection bronzers are so pretty!)


----------



## pond23

ellacoach said:


> just purchased a pump from narscosmetics.com for my sheer glow foundation! I was totally psyched to see that they now offer a pump even though I had to pay $6.00 for it plus $4.95 shipping, it was worth it!


 
Thanks for the tip! The pump definitely is worth it. Whenever I use my Sheer Glow, the bottle turns into a mess.


----------



## sally.m

i have just ordered a bottle of Sally Hansens Hidden Treasure nail polish. It looks fantastic!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Essie 4pk summer collection minis. Cant wait to get them!


----------



## Loquita

Cheryl said:


> Laura Mercier makeup kit (nordies exclusive for their event) Included mascara, shadow duo, blush, double ended brush, and gloss duo for $65
> Laura Mercier oil free primer
> Laura Mercier Tinted moisturizer
> Laura Mercier foundation powder
> Laura Mercier Bronzer (the new collection bronzers are so pretty!)



I luuuuuvre LM oil-free primer and tinted moisturizer - that's what I use all summer! Her undercover pot and setting powder are staples for me, too.  

And the MAC minis that you got are great, *lolitablue* - I have the same set and really like it.


----------



## Loquita

I said I was going to binge this past weekend, and I was true to my word.  

TJ Maxx & supermarket (where I amazingly found my fave handcream, which is so tough to find lately):







Molton & Brown Ultra Calm Lemon Leaf Shave Wax (Shaving Cream for sensitive skin - $3!!!), Tend Skin, Nivea Natural Tone Handcream SPF 4

Ick-bay and Sephora:






Guerlain KissKiss lipsticks (I  these!!!)

Saks:






Chanel Glossimer in Sarong, One-Touch e/s in Cinnamon, Precision l/l in Nude

Nordstrom:






Jo Malone Living Cologne in Grapefruit & Rosemary, Cologne in Vetyver, Deluxe Samples set (GWP) that includes Body Creme in Grapefruit, Cologne in Lime Basil & Mandarin, and Shower Gel in Amber & Lavender

Sephora:






Urban Decay Naked palette (for my sister ), Lavanila Deodorant in Vanilla & Grapefruit (I am returning this w/o using, though - I am iffy on it), NARS l/g in Coup de Couer (gorgeous color - I read the description on the NARS website, otherwise I would have never tried it, since it is not impressive in the tube.  This is a complaint of mine about NARS l/g packaging - it doesn't let you see the colors well at all).

Online orders:

Beauty.com: Nivea Natural Tone Handcream, Nivea Visage Facial Scrub, 2 pk. BeautyBlender makeup sponges

Beauty Encounter: Beige, Abricot Chanel e/s (thanks, *Izzy's Mom!*!) 

Izzy's Beauty Shoppe: Chanel l/l in Papaya, Chanel Glossimer in Sunset Gold

Nordstrom: Chanel Les Minis Holiday 2009 Brush Set  (thank you, *pond*, *girlygirl*, and *sweetart*!) 

Sephora: Sephora empty lipstick palette, Guerlain KissKiss in Flushy Beige, Caudalie Hand & Nail cream

*Hence, the need for a makeup/beauty products diet.  (I will be starting a thread on this soon).*


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sally.m said:


> i have just ordered a bottle of Sally Hansens Hidden Treasure nail polish. It looks fantastic!


Where ARE people finding HT these days? All of my local stores are OUT of it!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Stopped By Nordstrom today to see if there was anything new at the sale, I picked up a couple things including this: I took the plunge and purchased my YSL Mascara Singulier they also gave me a deluxe sample mascara (as pictured) of YSL Mascara Volume Effects Faux Cils (Noir Radical) yay!. I have not tried it yet because I was already made up for the day but I will be putting it on first thing tomorrow.

I also picked up this Sally Hansen Diamond Strength Polish in Fairy Tale Ivory from Walgreens, I love the color and I am going to use it with my french manicure.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Very nice haul Loquita!!


----------



## lolitablue

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Very nice haul Loquita!!


 
Totally agree!!!!


----------



## Loquita

^Thanks, you two ! And *mrsbagalot*, please report back on the YSL Noir Radical - I wanted to get that color (I like _really _dark mascara) but for some dumb reason hesitated...so I would be interested in hearing what you think.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Holy Crap Loquita, NICE haul!


----------



## sweetart

Whoa!!! What a haul, *Lo*!!!
I love the scent of Guerlains lip products  and I'm so glad you got the Chanel Les Minis!!!


*mrsbagalot* ~ I'd love to hear what you think of the noir radical!


----------



## girlygirl3

*Lo *- When you say Binge, you really mean *BINGE*!

Beautiful haul!


----------



## pquiles

NARS Sheer Matte foundation
NARS e/s duo in Misfit
Estee Lauder Powder


----------



## bnjj

My Sephora is holding the UD Naked Palette for me.  I will pick it up tomorrow!!


----------



## Loquita

bnjj said:


> My Sephora is holding the UD Naked Palette for me.  I will pick it up tomorrow!!



!!!!

Congrats, you will _lurve_ it!!!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> *Lo *- When you say Binge, you really mean *BINGE*!
> 
> Beautiful haul!



Thanks, *girly*, *sweetart*, and *declaredbeauty* - I never do _anything _halfway...which is good and bad, I suppose.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Maybelline the Falsies mascara, meh.
Sally Hansen nail polish in Wet Cement.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Hit up nail polish heaven (US Nail Supply in the Viet side of San Jose) on Sunday... uh... I had to control my spending urges. It was bad.

First up... China Glaze!







L to R: Riveter Rouge, Blue Island Iced Tea, Anklets of Amethysts, Midnight Mission, Swing Baby






Meteor Shower, Rainstorm, For Audrey, Emerald Fitzgerald, Grape Pop

The China Glazes were $2.75 or $2.50 each if you bought 10 or more.

Next are Zoyas for $3.50 each...






Kotori, Posh (matte), Charla, Dovima (matte), Harlow (matte)

Essies were $3 each.






Mesmerize, Lapis of Luxury, Splash of Grenadine

And last but not least, OPIs for $4 each!






Pamplona Purple, On the Same Paige, My Private Jet

All together!


----------



## Loquita

^ OMG, you hit a GOLD MINE, woman!!! How lucky!! I esp. love For Audrey and the Esssie...gorgeous!


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ I KNOWWWWW, right? I swear I walked in and died and went to heaven. My friend drove me there and he was following me around the store giggling at me practically having a heart attack.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

thegoreprincess said:


> Hit up nail polish heaven (US Nail Supply in the Viet side of San Jose) on Sunday... uh... I had to control my spending urges. It was bad.
> 
> First up... China Glaze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: Riveter Rouge, Blue Island Iced Tea, Anklets of Amethysts, Midnight Mission, Swing Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meteor Shower, Rainstorm, For Audrey, Emerald Fitzgerald, Grape Pop
> 
> The China Glazes were $2.75 or $2.50 each if you bought 10 or more.
> 
> Next are Zoyas for $3.50 each...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kotori, Posh (matte), Charla, Dovima (matte), Harlow (matte)
> 
> Essies were $3 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mesmerize, Lapis of Luxury, Splash of Grenadine
> 
> And last but not least, OPIs for $4 each!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pamplona Purple, On the Same Paige, My Private Jet
> 
> All together!


 

Wow, great choices! I'd say you controlled yourself, at those prices I would have gone nuts


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita, awesome haul! Love it when I see you have a post in here (pictures )


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Loquita said:


> ^Thanks, you two ! And *mrsbagalot*, please report back on the YSL Noir Radical - I wanted to get that color (I like _really _dark mascara) but for some dumb reason hesitated...so I would be interested in hearing what you think.





sweetart said:


> Whoa!!! What a haul, *Lo*!!!
> I love the scent of Guerlains lip products  and I'm so glad you got the Chanel Les Minis!!!
> 
> 
> *mrsbagalot* ~ I'd love to hear what you think of the noir radical!




 So after cleaning and drying my face, I could not wait to try my first YSL Mascara. It goes on pretty nice, it has step by step directions enclosed in the box as well.  I am by no means a expert make-up user but I did enjoy it. I used a primer first and as the directions stated zigzagged across the eye lash. It states that holding the brush against the lashes for a few seconds will curl the lash but I did not see to much of a curl. I will not say it does not curl yet because I am going to try it again more carefully this time. It definitley is dark but it was not so dark that I am afraid to wear it to work. 

It lenghtend my lashes drastically and added volume. So all in all I will say i like YSL and may even love it after i try it again tomorrow. It also helps that the packaging is beautiful I have enclosed a pic


----------



## missjenny2679

MAC 180 x2

Urban Decay NAKED Palette

Tweezerman Matchbox IttyBitty Files (SOOO cute! They have little puppy paw prints on them!)

Sephora by OPI Go with the Flow-er (for my toes!)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

thegoreprincess said:


> ^ I KNOWWWWW, right? I swear I walked in and died and went to heaven. My friend drove me there and he was following me around the store giggling at me practically having a heart attack.


TELL Me that's not the holo version of MPJ!


----------



## VanessaJean

*BNJJ* you are so lucky!! I want that palette so bad!!


----------



## bnjj

VanessaJean said:


> *BNJJ* you are so lucky!! I want that palette so bad!!


VJ I just called the other Sephora here and they have one left. They are holding it. I will go get it for you tomorrow. 

I got the last one at the Sephora I was at today.


----------



## iluvmua

Dior Addict High Shine Lipstick in Flamenco Red


----------



## MrsTGreen

Went to Nordstrom today and purchased: 
Clinique liquid facial soap
MAC 130 brush
Sample of Balenciaga Paris perfume


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My recent purchases:

Not pictured Zoya remove+ 32oz.
Chanel Glossimer - Venus
Chanel Polishes - Mistral & Miami Peach
Chanel Base Coat
Zoya - Alegra


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ LOVE your new polishes!


----------



## Cheryl

I have been very bad lately, I feel like im posting in here every other day 
YSL ultra violet polish
YSL faux cils mascara
Fredrick Fekkai color shampoo and conditioner


----------



## Loquita

Cheryl said:


> I have been very bad lately, I feel like im posting in here every other day
> YSL ultra violet polish
> YSL faux cils mascara
> Fredrick Fekkai color shampoo and conditioner



Join the club, sistah.  :kiss:


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> My recent purchases:
> 
> Not pictured Zoya remove+ 32oz.
> Chanel Glossimer - Venus
> Chanel Polishes - Mistral & Miami Peach
> Chanel Base Coat
> Zoya - Alegra



Gorgeous choices!!!


----------



## Loquita

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> So after cleaning and drying my face, I could not wait to try my first YSL Mascara. It goes on pretty nice, it has step by step directions enclosed in the box as well.  I am by no means a expert make-up user but I did enjoy it. I used a primer first and as the directions stated zigzagged across the eye lash. It states that holding the brush against the lashes for a few seconds will curl the lash but I did not see to much of a curl. I will not say it does not curl yet because I am going to try it again more carefully this time. It definitley is dark but it was not so dark that I am afraid to wear it to work.
> 
> It lenghtend my lashes drastically and added volume. So all in all I will say i like YSL and may even love it after i try it again tomorrow. It also helps that the packaging is beautiful I have enclosed a pic



Thanks for the fantastic review!  It looks _gorgeous_ on you...and now I am excited to try mine (I got the regular black, but now may switch it, lol) )

I love Faux Cils - and YSL's packaging sucks me in _every time_!


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> Loquita, awesome haul! Love it when I see you have a post in here (pictures )



Awwww, thanks!!!   

I try to provide at least a _little_ eye candy, lol.  

(You always have great pics too, btw!)


----------



## VanessaJean

OMG* BNJJ*!! Really?? You are the best!!


----------



## margaritas

Versace Bright Crystal EDT


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Semi Loose powder #2 Sand
Neutrogena makeup remover wipes
Essie California Coral polish


----------



## VanessaJean

Marcelle Makeup removing wipes.


----------



## Samia

My recent purchases:

Sephora brush set, I like these for in the go
Chanel water proof eyeliner, not very happy with this one
Some new Mac shadows
1st row- Crystal avalanche, Silver Ring and Nehru (love this one)
2nd row (3rd)- Brown Down 
4th row (1st)- Girlie
5th row (1st)- Sumptuous Olive
MAC Pre & Prime for eyes
Mac paint pot in Fresco Rose
Bobbi Brown liner in Expresso Ink


----------



## pond23

MAC Dare to Dare, Gimme That!, Ban This! lip glosses; Going Bananas eye shadow (from the new Dare to Wear collection)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I've been bad lately too. Here's more recent purchases:

Chanel has some great GWP and free shipping right now.

Mini Aqualumeiere Lipstick and Gloss combo GWP
Mini Eye Makeup Remover GWP
Taupe Grise Eye Shadow
Cassis Eyeliner





Dior Fall Quint Eye Shadow Palette in Misty Mauve (can't get the color correct, sorry!)
MAC CCO Purchase - Knight Eye Shadow





Lippmann Shave Cream
Blow Volumizing Conditioner


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Samia said:


> My recent purchases:
> 
> Sephora brush set, I like these for in the go
> Chanel water proof eyeliner, not very happy with this one
> Some new Mac shadows
> 1st row- Crystal avalanche, Silver Ring and Nehru (love this one)
> 2nd row (3rd)- Brown Down
> 4th row (1st)- Girlie
> 5th row (1st)- Sumptuous Olive
> MAC Pre & Prime for eyes
> Mac paint pot in Fresco Rose
> Bobbi Brown liner in Expresso Ink


 
Great haul  You don't like the Chanel liner? is it Cassis? I just got my first Chanel liner, haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## ladystara

it'sanaddiction said:


> I've been bad lately too. Here's more recent purchases:
> 
> Chanel has some great GWP and free shipping right now.
> 
> Mini Aqualumeiere Lipstick and Gloss combo GWP
> Mini Eye Makeup Remover GWP
> Taupe Grise Eye Shadow
> Cassis Eyeliner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Fall Quint Eye Shadow Palette in Misty Mauve (can't get the color correct, sorry!)
> MAC CCO Purchase - Knight Eye Shadow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lippmann Shave Cream
> Blow Volumizing Conditioner



I'm tempted to get a nail polish now because of the GWP!!!


----------



## Samia

it'sanaddiction said:


> Great haul  You don't like the Chanel liner? is it Cassis? I just got my first Chanel liner, haven't had a chance to try it yet.


 
No, I don't like the Chanel liner (mine is Ebene) at all, it doesn't stay in place and rubs off easily. I have yet to find a liner that stays put on my lower lash line/waterline.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^hmm, they are supposed to be waterproof. That is an area a lot of people have trouble with. I just tried Cassis, love the color but it tugs a little going on.


----------



## coreenmd

mac lipglass in revealing and rust
shiseido perfect rouge in baby
B2M'ed a Hug me lipstick


----------



## bnjj

- My Naked Palette, *VanessaJean's* Naked Palette.
- Kinerase Peptide Eye Serum
- B. Kamin's Matte Moisturizer - Skin Care Challenge freebie
- Smashbox 500 point gift


----------



## VanessaJean

Yay! My palette!! Can't wait to get it! Thanks again* BNJJ*!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bnjj said:


> - My Naked Palette, *VanessaJean's* Naked Palette.
> - Kinerase Peptide Eye Serum
> - B. Kamin's Matte Moisturizer - Skin Care Challenge freebie
> - Smashbox 500 point gift


 I want to hear your impressions of the SB kit you got! I'm considering it too...


----------



## regretless

bnjj, jealous of your naked palette!


----------



## kathywko

L'Oreal Lineur Intense in Carbon Black
Maybelline Color Sensational Lipstick in Pink Please
Chanel Vert Khaki


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Stopped by the MAC Counter today to see the New Dare collection and I actually really like the Wind me Up lip glass it was very wearable. I am going to go back and get it now that I have thought about it. Today I replenished my Dazzle Glass in Girl's Delight. I do not know why but I get so giddy every time I leave the store with one of these bags


----------



## tolliv

by Terry Baume de Rose (Lip Balm) - I love it!


----------



## Necromancer

Four more Sally Hansen nail polishes and some Rimmel ones too. (I bought a green and black Rimmel NP along with these three, but my sister "stole" them.)


----------



## girlygirl3

bnjj said:


> - My Naked Palette, *VanessaJean's* Naked Palette.
> - Kinerase Peptide Eye Serum
> - B. Kamin's Matte Moisturizer - Skin Care Challenge freebie
> - Smashbox 500 point gift


 
-- My Naked Palette, *VanessaJean's* Naked Palette. --

How sweet!  

Have you used the Kinerase before?  I was using the C8 Peptide Intensive for face, but after about a year, it stopped working for me


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^hmm, they are supposed to be waterproof. That is an area a lot of people have trouble with. I just tried Cassis, love the color but it tugs a little going on.


 
ditto, it tugs on the upper lash line, but goes on smoothly on the lower.  still, sometimes I have to re-apply once during the day.


----------



## bnjj

girlygirl3 said:


> -- My Naked Palette, *VanessaJean's* Naked Palette. --
> 
> How sweet!
> 
> Have you used the Kinerase before? I was using the C8 Peptide Intensive for face, but after about a year, it stopped working for me


 
No, I haven't.  I only have smile lines by my eyes that go away when I stop smiling but still, I want a good eye product that does not cause milia.  Clinique's All About Eyes was doing nothing for me so I hope this will be good for me and lessen the lines when I smile.

I'm happy to get the palette for VJ; I know what it's like to desperately want something from Sephora and not be able to get it here in Canada.


----------



## devoted7

LOVE LOVE LOVE everyone's recent purchases!


----------



## girlygirl3

I just picked up Olay Regenerist Regenerating Serum.  I heard it's great, so I had to try it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Some Fall Nail Polishes

Sephora by OPI - Already Famous
OPI - Ski Teal We Drop - Diva of Geneva - William Tell Me


----------



## Necromancer

^ I like the look of all of those polishes.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Thanks! Can you tell I'm tiring of summer colors? Can't wait to try these!


----------



## Loquita

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Stopped by the MAC Counter today to see the New Dare collection and I actually really like the Wind me Up lip glass it was very wearable. I am going to go back and get it now that I have thought about it. Today I replenished my Dazzle Glass in Girl's Delight. *I do not know why but I get so giddy every time I leave the store with one of these bags *



I don't know why it happens to me either, but I feel the same way.


----------



## Loquita

bnjj said:


> - My Naked Palette, *VanessaJean's* Naked Palette.
> - Kinerase Peptide Eye Serum
> - B. Kamin's Matte Moisturizer - Skin Care Challenge freebie
> - Smashbox 500 point gift




I hope that you know that you are a really sweet person!!!


----------



## coreenmd

chanel mat lumiere powder
shu uemura glow on blush in 33E
diorskin nude foundation


----------



## bnjj

I got an email this morning that the Naked Palette was in stock at Sephora.  I was able to get another one before it went out of stock again three minutes later.  Hopefully they won't remove it from my order before shipping.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I just ordered from TransDesign:

China Glaze Bogie
China Glaze Emerald Fitzgerald
China Glaze Ingrid


----------



## Cheryl

UD Naked Palette


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*My most recent buys are---Chanel N0.5 Body Satin Spray 4.2oz.(Macy's),Mac Eyeshadow Duo(Ebay), and Urban Decay mini lip gloss(Ebay)*


----------



## TheFamilyJulas

bnjj said:


> I got an email this morning that the Naked Palette was in stock at Sephora.  I was able to get another one before it went out of stock again three minutes later.  Hopefully they won't remove it from my order before shipping.



 Three minutes later? OMG! Luckily I was able to pick one up in  Three minutes later? OMG! Luckily I was able to pick one up in Sephora the other day. Actually I bought two, one for my friend's birthday, which is in December. Lol, I was just afraid it would be impossible to find by then! At least it's permanent...


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Today Thanks to this Deal a TPF'ER posted from Oprah two Mega size containers of Peter Thomas Roth Intensive anti-aging cellular cream and an eye brightener with free shipping and two free samples!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...roth-creme-25-00-originally-140-a-612417.html

Also Jo Malone Conditioner with three free GWP: A candle, Vitamin E hand treatment and cologne AND free shipping all for $20! yay!


----------



## Loquita

^Wow!!!  Great buys!!!  

I looooove Jo Malone.


----------



## Loquita

Okay, so all of the orders that I posted about a bit ago came in.   







Mia Clarisonic from Nordie's Anniv. Sale (), Nivea Visage Facial Scrub, Beauty Blender set, and Nivea Natural Tone Handcream, all from beauty.com






Caudalie Hand & Nail Cream (Sephora), Touchback Hair Marker in Daaaaark Brown, Fekkai Salon Glaze, and EcoTools Bamboo Bronzer brush (these last three are from Ulta)...plus 3 nail files from Ulta, a Laura Mercier Secret Concealer Brush (Sephora), some Ms. Manicure mini nail files for little gifts, and a ton of samples from Ulta and Sephora. _ I am a samples piggy.  _






Guerlain KissKiss lipstick in Flushy Beige (weird name, amazing color), UD matte eyeshadow in Naked (both from Sephora)






Chanel Les Minis Brush set from Holiday 2009 (I have been stalking this and finally found it with help from some lovely PFers!!  ), Chanel l/l in Papaya, Chanel Glossimer in Sunset Gold.  

_Phew._


----------



## ReRe

I love his products, I use the unwrinkle serum, day cream, night cream and cleanser.  Not familiar with this product but I ordered 2 also to get the free shipping.  Super deal.


----------



## nicci404

The brush set is so pretty and practical Loquita! I would be too afraid to use them I think   The Beauty Blender sponges are so easy to work with, I love those! 

What is the Buxom sample of??


----------



## Kansashalo

I did some damage this weekend at both CCS and Sephora:











MUF HD 175
SUAGR lip treatment/Rose
NARS blush in Luster
MAC Hello Kitty in Lucky Tom
NARS l/g in Coup De Cueur
MAC pallette in Tone Grey
2 Sephora polishes
Sephora pocket mirror
MAC 150 brush
MAC 162 brush

Can't wait to try them all!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Was out running errands until my car stalled on me  So I was stranded all evening, by a Rite Aid. No makeup that I wanted was on sale (my rule is: only buy drugstore makeup if it's on sale) but I got:






Cetaphil Cleanser & Moisturizer since my skin has been janky lately... flaky and dry 

Nivea Lip Balm..since same goes for my lips. 

ecotools Brushes... OMG LOVE. These are soo... soft. 

Then from Dollar Tree:

Maybelline Lip Liners in Red, Mauve, and Coffee... (unpackaged the red to make sure they weren't dried out or anything)

Baby wipes so I can put them in my nightstand for those lazy nights that I don't feel like washing my face + they are cute.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loving all these great hauls


----------



## ellacoach

Bond No 9 High Line perfume. I can't Wait to get this!


----------



## Beenie

*loquita* you got some great goodies. I am still going back and forth over that exact Clarisonic, but I want to leave it on my list and hope Santa brings it to me. That Chanel brush set is tdf!

*kansashalo*, I love every single thing you got! You reminded me I need to go to Sephora for that MUFE foundation, so thanks! 

*declaredbeauty* it looks like you did well and got some terrific basics! Sorry about you car!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

declaredbeauty said:


> Was out running errands until my car stalled on me  So I was stranded all evening, by a Rite Aid. No makeup that I wanted was on sale (my rule is: only buy drugstore makeup if it's on sale) but I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cetaphil Cleanser & Moisturizer since my skin has been janky lately... flaky and dry
> 
> Nivea Lip Balm..since same goes for my lips.
> 
> ecotools Brushes... OMG LOVE. These are soo... soft.
> 
> Then from Dollar Tree:
> 
> Maybelline Lip Liners in Red, Mauve, and Coffee... (unpackaged the red to make sure they weren't dried out or anything)
> 
> Baby wipes so I can put them in my nightstand for those lazy nights that I don't feel like washing my face + they are cute.


OMG you had me at the carebear wipes!


----------



## Loquita

nicci404 said:


> The brush set is so pretty and practical Loquita! I would be too afraid to use them I think   The Beauty Blender sponges are so easy to work with, I love those!
> 
> What is the Buxom sample of??



Thanks!! I can't wait to use the brushes myself...I just have to wait until I take them to Nordie's to return them and have them credit my MOD card (I forgot to pay with it online and I want the points, doh  )

As for Beauty Blender sponges, I can't do my makeup without them, period.  I luuuuuuurve them - and the Buxom samples are of the Amber and Dolly Big & Healthy Lip Polishes.  If you want I can take closer pics, just say the word.


----------



## Loquita

declaredbeauty said:


> Was out running errands until my car stalled on me  So I was stranded all evening, by a Rite Aid. No makeup that I wanted was on sale (my rule is: only buy drugstore makeup if it's on sale) but I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cetaphil Cleanser & Moisturizer since my skin has been janky lately... flaky and dry
> 
> Nivea Lip Balm..since same goes for my lips.
> 
> ecotools Brushes... OMG LOVE. These are soo... soft.
> 
> Then from Dollar Tree:
> 
> Maybelline Lip Liners in Red, Mauve, and Coffee... (unpackaged the red to make sure they weren't dried out or anything)
> 
> Baby wipes so I can put them in my nightstand for those lazy nights that I don't feel like washing my face + they are cute.



Great buys!!! Cetaphil & Nivea are amazing...and I just got the EcoTools bronzer brush, too, lol - I am _obsessed_ with that line, it's so good.  (I got the other bigger set that you bought for my little sister...and she loves it!)


----------



## Loquita

Kansashalo said:


> I did some damage this weekend at both CCS and Sephora:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUF HD 175
> SUAGR lip treatment/Rose
> NARS blush in Luster
> MAC Hello Kitty in Lucky Tom
> NARS l/g in Coup De Cueur
> MAC pallette in Tone Grey
> 2 Sephora polishes
> Sephora pocket mirror
> MAC 150 brush
> MAC 162 brush
> 
> Can't wait to try them all!



AWESOME haul!!!  Did you get Tone:Grey at your CCO???  That is my fave MAC quad _of all time_...I actually bought a back-up, and then very stupidly sold it.  

Now I am starting to run out of my original quad and am on the hunt for another...and Coup de Couer (or however you spell it, lol) is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Loquita

Beenie said:


> *loquita* you got some great goodies. I am still going back and forth over that exact Clarisonic, but I want to leave it on my list and hope Santa brings it to me. That Chanel brush set is tdf!
> 
> *kansashalo*, I love every single thing you got! You reminded me I need to go to Sephora for that MUFE foundation, so thanks!
> 
> *declaredbeauty* it looks like you did well and got some terrific basics! Sorry about you car!



Thanks!!!  

You.need.a.Clarisonic.  

It is the single best skin care buy of my life (that and sunscreen, of course).


----------



## Loquita

ellacoach said:


> Bond No 9 High Line perfume. I can't Wait to get this!



I  Bond No. 9!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Loquita how's that ban coming?


----------



## babyontheway

posted these in the chanel thread too, but I absolutely love the glossimers!  They are so sparkley, I can't stop looking at my lips
(#93 paillettes, brilliance and # 19 blizzard)


----------



## Kansashalo

Loquita said:


> AWESOME haul!!!  Did you get Tone:Grey at your CCO??? That is my fave MAC quad _of all time_...I actually bought a back-up, and then very stupidly sold it.
> 
> Now I am starting to run out of my original quad and am on the hunt for another...and Coup de Couer (or however you spell it, lol) is gorgeous!!!


 
Yep - Saturday was my first time at CCS (I live 3 hours away from it) and it was HHHAARRRRRDDDD to not go psycho in there !  They had a lot of MAC pallettes so I'm definitely hitting that up everytime I'm in Kansas City.


----------



## Beenie

I didn't get anything big but I figure pictures are always fun. Here are my 2 new ELF brushes. Concealer and Eyeshadow.


----------



## MrsTGreen

ellacoach said:


> Bond No 9 High Line perfume. I can't Wait to get this!


 
I'm with *Loquita *about loving Bond No.9 fragrances. Let me know how you like it. That one might be next on my wish list


----------



## xjsbellamias13

I ordered the new Urban Decay Naked palette, and also I got a China Glaze nail polish. Hope they come soon!


----------



## MrsTGreen

*Loquita*...Love all your goodies. I'm a samples piggy too!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

*Declaredbeauty*...Those care bear wipes are too cute!!


----------



## ladystara

LOL Loquita - you're such an enabler!!!  We both need to be strong!


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> LOL Loquita - you're such an enabler!!!  We both need to be strong!



:greengrin:

I know.  I am HORRID!!!  

Hee-hee.  This is a bad thread to hand out in if you are on a beauty diet, though...


----------



## Loquita

MrsTGreen said:


> I'm with *Loquita *about loving Bond No.9 fragrances. Let me know how you like it. That one might be next on my wish list



Great minds think alike.  I actually have  a sample of High Life that I still need to try.  If you want to go nuts trying all kinds of amazing fragrances, try Luckyscent.com.  It is _heaven_ for unusual fragrance lovers, and you can order samples of just about anything!  

I just ordered some this weekend.


----------



## Loquita

Beenie said:


> I didn't get anything big but I figure pictures are always fun. Here are my 2 new ELF brushes. Concealer and Eyeshadow.



Yay!  I like lots of ELF stuff, too...are the brushes good?  Thanks for the pic - you are right, we love us some pics around here!!!


----------



## Loquita

Kansashalo said:


> Yep - Saturday was my first time at CCS (I live 3 hours away from it) and it was HHHAARRRRRDDDD to not go psycho in there !  They had a lot of MAC pallettes so I'm definitely hitting that up everytime I'm in Kansas City.



I went psycho the first time there, too.  

Fun, isn't it?


----------



## Loquita

babyontheway said:


> posted these in the chanel thread too, but I absolutely love the glossimers!  They are so sparkley, I can't stop looking at my lips
> (#93 paillettes, brilliance and # 19 blizzard)



 You know I love me some Chanel!!! There is nothing like a Glossimer...sigh...


----------



## Loquita

bunnymasseuse said:


> Loquita how's that ban coming?



Weeeeeeeellll...I started yesterday, and didn't buy anything today.  

(Not bad, huh?)  

And it's not a ban, it's a diet...which means that I can buy grooming necessities, nothing else - so if I run out of something that I use all of the time (sunscreen, toothpaste, etc.), I can replace it.  And I am allowed to accept gifts.  

The fact that Chanel.com has free shipping on all purchases for a few more days and I haven't ordered anything yet from them is killing me, though.


----------



## ladystara

Loquita said:


> Yay!  I like lots of ELF stuff, too...are the brushes good?  Thanks for the pic - you are right, we love us some pics around here!!!



I like their brushes!  I have a mix of so many brushes!  From Chanel to ELF!  Can't wait until September 8th!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Some MAC:

Going Bananas e/s
Silver Ring e/s
Soba e/s
Viva Glam VI SE Lipstick


----------



## Samia

Great stuff everyone!

No pics (sorry) but picked up from MAC:
Eyeshadow Carbon (I lost my first one)
Lipsticks: Blanketly & Hug Me
Lip glass Viva Glam V

Thats it for sometime now, no more make up for me except for the Urban Decay naked pallete thats on its way!


----------



## Samia

it'sanaddiction said:


> Some MAC:
> 
> Going Bananas e/s
> Silver Ring e/s
> Soba e/s
> Viva Glam VI SE Lipstick


 
I love Silver ring, one of my favourites for a grey/black smokey eye!


----------



## Kansashalo

Beenie said:


> I didn't get anything big but I figure pictures are always fun. Here are my 2 new ELF brushes. Concealer and Eyeshadow.


 
I love the elf studio brushes (the $3 ones).  Their concealer brush is AWESOME (shhh - don't tell Chanel but I like it way better than her's).


----------



## Beenie

Loquita said:


> Yay! I like lots of ELF stuff, too...are the brushes good? Thanks for the pic - you are right, we love us some pics around here!!!


 
I didn't try the shadow brush today but the concealer one was nice. It is perfect for small spots (blemishes) and will be great for areas hard to get to but not as great for undereye circles (MY issue) since it is small. But I like it. 



it'sanaddiction said:


> Some MAC:
> 
> Going Bananas e/s
> Silver Ring e/s
> Soba e/s
> Viva Glam VI SE Lipstick


 
I want to try that Bananas e/s this weekend. Is it matte? I forget. Great haul though!



Samia said:


> Great stuff everyone!
> 
> No pics (sorry) but picked up from MAC:
> Eyeshadow Carbon (I lost my first one)
> Lipsticks: Blanketly & Hug Me
> Lip glass Viva Glam V
> 
> Thats it for sometime now, no more make up for me except for the Urban Decay naked pallete thats on its way!


 
All great stuff. And I am still on the fence about the UD palette since it looks amazing and all the great reviews here but I am not a neutral chickie. But yet I WANT it!!!



Kansashalo said:


> I love the elf studio brushes (the $3 ones). Their concealer brush is AWESOME (shhh - don't tell Chanel but I like it way better than her's).


 
Good to know. I just bought the cheapie $1 since I didn't know the difference and was just excited to see a section at a Target that is almost just as close as my usual one but rarely go to.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> Some MAC:
> 
> Going Bananas e/s
> Silver Ring e/s
> Soba e/s
> Viva Glam VI SE Lipstick



Great choices!  Please report back on the Going Bananas - I love the way it looks in the pan and am curious about it.


----------



## Loquita

Kansashalo said:


> I love the elf studio brushes (the $3 ones).  Their concealer brush is AWESOME (shhh - don't tell Chanel but I like it way better than her's).



Thanks!  And I love the way you refer to Chanel as "she"... but then again, we _are_ talking about Ms. Coco!  

I myself think that many EcoTools brushes are way better than brushes 2-3x the price.  

(Sssssssh).


----------



## Loquita

Beenie said:


> I didn't try the shadow brush today but the concealer one was nice. It is perfect for small spots (blemishes) and will be great for areas hard to get to but not as great for undereye circles (MY issue) since it is small. But I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try that Bananas e/s this weekend. Is it matte? I forget. Great haul though!
> 
> 
> 
> All great stuff. And I am still on the fence about the UD palette since it looks amazing and all the great reviews here but I am not a neutral chickie. But yet I WANT it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. I just bought the cheapie $1 since I didn't know the difference and was just excited to see a section at a Target that is almost just as close as my usual one but rarely go to.



You NEED the UD palette!!!!!!!!!! I don't always go for neutrals by any means, and these are not boring neutrals at all.  Simply gorgeous, and the quality of the shadows is very impressive.  

I am not the lovely *it'sanaddiction*, but Going Bananas is a nice soft frost.


----------



## Loquita

Samia said:


> Great stuff everyone!
> 
> No pics (sorry) but picked up from MAC:
> Eyeshadow Carbon (I lost my first one)
> Lipsticks: Blanketly & Hug Me
> Lip glass Viva Glam V
> 
> Thats it for sometime now, no more make up for me except for the Urban Decay naked pallete thats on its way!



Wonderful choices....Hug Me is one of my favorite nudes for my skin (very olive NC35/40), and Viva Glam V works on me, too!!  

You have a similar skin tone, right? 

(I ask because we always pick out the same colors, lol)


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> I like their brushes!  I have a mix of so many brushes!  From Chanel to ELF!  Can't wait until September 8th!



Me, too - if it works, I will buy it.  Most of my collection is MAC but I also have Bobbi Brown, Laura Mercier, Sonia Kashuk, EcoTools, Chanel, and Smashbox.  I like variety!!!!


----------



## lookatme

got the elf beauty book in eye brights:


----------



## VanessaJean

My Naked palette arrived today!!!! Yay! Thanks to* BNJJ*! I can't wait to play. 

I am obsessed with getting the BOS I. Anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## maggiesze1

Just bought:

Chantecaille Brillant Gloss in Glee

YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick in Rose Culte! (I saw rave reviews about it, so I really wanted to try it and plus I love Love the lipstick case!! ( I'm a sucker for pretty packaging! hehe~)


----------



## Beenie

Cute palette *lookatme *I saw it at Target and wondered about it. GREAT price too. Please say if you like it.

YAY! *VanessaJean *very cool of BNJJ to help you!

*maggiesze1 *I am also a sucker for pretty packaging! I don't know much about the Chantecaille except my aunt LOVES their stuff.


----------



## Beenie

So I had a rough day at the office and wanted to make myself feel better so I got two things:

OPI Parlez-Vous OPI? Which I am ready to try tonight AND since you are all such ENABLERS (especially loquita who said I MUST buy it) so I got...


----------



## Beenie

And I was on the fence about buying this because I am not a neutral gal but after seeing all the posts and swatches I couldn't be left out


----------



## MrsTGreen

I puchased the UD Naked palette today!! I'm glad I did because when I went to Ulta to purchase, they only had 2 left. My Sephora near me still hasn't gotten them in yet.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My Naked palette arrived today, giving it to my daughter. (Not that I don't like it, I just have too many shadows) I was really surprised at the size of the palette. I should have realized it was so big since the shadows are all full size. Also got a Seche Vite top coat.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> My Naked palette arrived today, giving it to my daughter. (Not that I don't like it, I just have too many shadows) I was really surprised at the size of the palette. I should have realized it was so big since the shadows are all full size. Also got a Seche Vite top coat.



You have one.lucky.daughter!! That's so nice of you!!!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> My Naked palette arrived today!!!! Yay! Thanks to* BNJJ*! I can't wait to play.
> 
> I am obsessed with getting the BOS I. Anyone know where I can get one?





I am happier for you than I was for myself when I scored one, lol.  

Can't wait to hear about what looks you come up with!


----------



## Loquita

Beenie said:


> And I was on the fence about buying this because I am not a neutral gal but after seeing all the posts and swatches I couldn't be left out





Who, me?  _Enabler???_

Woman, you are going to be THANKING me for encouraging you to buy that little hunk of velvet eyeshadow genius!!!!  

Let me know what you think of it, ok?  (Even if you end up hating it - but I doubt that you will, it's too durn pretty).


----------



## Loquita

MrsTGreen said:


> I puchased the UD Naked palette today!! I'm glad I did because when I went to Ulta to purchase, they only had 2 left. My Sephora near me still hasn't gotten them in yet.



Yay!!!  I personally think that Urban Decay should be paying us commission at this point, lol. 

Hope that you love it!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks* Loquita*! I will be posting some looks soon I hope!

Anyone know where I can get a Book of Shadows I?


----------



## bnjj

VJ, aren't you on a total ban??  LOL


----------



## VanessaJean

LOL yes but DH said he would buy it for me if I found it because I have been going on and on about having the 4 big UD palettes. I have 3 now.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Purchased Mac paint in sublime nature @ Nordstrom today.


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone gift set from Nordie's anniversary sale (received yesterday)


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Sephora Brush Shampoo and Sephora Travel Brush Set


----------



## creditcardfire

I went nuts at Sephora online and a couple of other websites yesterday (incl. Illamasqua, which has 50% off on a few products). Here is a list plus photos from Sephora of the 2 compacts I ordered - I'm really excited about trying these and hope they work on my very fair skin.











Sephora: 
 - YSL Y-Mail pearly finish palette
 - Givenchy Fleur de Frangipanier compact
 - Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer (in Porcelain, Nude and Sand, so I can see how different shades work) and Lip Glace in Pink Diamond and Sparkling Glace, lip balm
 - Laura Mercier Souffle Body Cream in Creme de Pistache (this sounds YUMMY)
 - Too Faced Pink Leopard bronzer
 - Dior Addict Lip Glow
 - Nars lip gloss in Tempest
 - YSL Touche Eclat in Luminous Radiance
 - Josie Maran argan oil

Illamasqua:
 - pencils in Perverse, Vow and Cane, lip glosses in Mina and Explode, powder blush in Kiss and Sin

Beaute:
 - colour washes in Fluoron and Harlot (I LOVE this company btw, these colour washes are some of my favourite cosmetics products evah)

Mac:
 - Smolder eyeliner
 - lipglasses in Nymphette, Florabundance and Pink Lemonade

I don't know whether to feel wracked by guilt or excited. I think I'll go with the latter.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Nice choices! you will love the Laura Mercier Body Cream so luxurious!

Just a nail polish for me:

Lippmann Across The Universe


----------



## lantana19

Balmain La Mome. Introduced in 2007 to coincide with the movie about Edith Piaf, La Vie en Rose. Notes include: Rose de Mai, freesia, violet, amber, pink pepper, raspberry, myrrh, iris, musk and opopanax


----------



## declaredbeauty

Makeup Fix of the Day:






Finally trying out e.l.f:
Shine Eraser
Wet Gloss Lash & Brow Clear Mascara
Eyeshadow Brush & Smudge Eye Sponge

Covergirl Loose Powder
Maybelline Colorsensational Lipstain in Wink of Pink.. been wearing this all day and I love it. The staying power is awesome.


----------



## declaredbeauty

creditcardfire said:


> I went nuts at Sephora online and a couple of other websites yesterday (incl. Illamasqua, which has 50% off on a few products). Here is a list plus photos from Sephora of the 2 compacts I ordered - I'm really excited about trying these and hope they work on my very fair skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora:
> - YSL Y-Mail pearly finish palette
> - Givenchy Fleur de Frangipanier compact
> - Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer (in Porcelain, Nude and Sand, so I can see how different shades work) and Lip Glace in Pink Diamond and Sparkling Glace, lip balm
> - Laura Mercier Souffle Body Cream in Creme de Pistache (this sounds YUMMY)
> - Too Faced Pink Leopard bronzer
> - Dior Addict Lip Glow
> - Nars lip gloss in Tempest
> - YSL Touche Eclat in Luminous Radiance
> - Josie Maran argan oil
> 
> Illamasqua:
> - pencils in Perverse, Vow and Cane, lip glosses in Mina and Explode, powder blush in Kiss and Sin
> 
> Beaute:
> - colour washes in Fluoron and Harlot (I LOVE this company btw, these colour washes are some of my favourite cosmetics products evah)
> 
> Mac:
> - Smolder eyeliner
> - lipglasses in Nymphette, Florabundance and Pink Lemonade
> 
> I don't know whether to feel wracked by guilt or excited. I think I'll go with the latter.


Great haul!



it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Nice choices! you will love the Laura Mercier Body Cream so luxurious!
> 
> Just a nail polish for me:
> 
> Lippmann Across The Universe


Very pretty shade!


----------



## lookatme

lookatme said:


> got the elf beauty book in eye brights:


 


Beenie said:


> Cute palette *lookatme *I saw it at Target and wondered about it. GREAT price too. Please say if you like it.


 
It's ok, not the best shadows. the lighter shimmery shades are very powdery and there's lots of fallout. The matte colors are a little powdery too but much better than the others.the pigmentation on the darker colors is good. I guess it's what you would expect with this brand.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

from CCO

Style Snob e/s
Costa Chic  Lipstick
Studded Nail Polish (matte)


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Jo Malone conditioner and free GWP: Candle, colonge and Vitamin E hand cream


----------



## creditcardfire

> Style Snob e/s



Can you give colour details on this one? I'm considering it but I haven't seen it irl. 



> Great haul!



Heh, thanks. I only recently learned what a "haul video" was, and if I get around to buying a recording device I think I might make one. 

EDIT: Jo Malone goodies! YAY! What scents did you get? Her candles are sooo luxurious.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^^I'm not good at describing things, but the reviews I read describe it as slighly lighter than satin taupe. It is a Starflash shadow, velvety texture. Hope this helps!


----------



## MrsTGreen

My Nordstrom purchases today. It's been hard for me to stay out of there lately
www.i974.phot





obucket.com


----------



## tolliv

Chanel Hand Cream


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sephora/OPI polishes...Just a Little Dangerous and I'm Dating the Drummer.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I love the rock themed names of their new polishes, the colors are nice too!


----------



## Samia

Picked these up, some a few days ago and some yesterday:

MAC lipsticks in Hug me, Blankety, and Twig
MAc gloss in Viva Glam V
Lip pencil in Dervish
Mac Eye shadow in carbon

Bobbi Brown Blush in sandstone


----------



## amber88

the other day i was in Glasgow in Scotland, i bought a brown chanel kohl eyeliner which i would definatly recommend! its not too dark and it smudges pretty well..
i also bought the new van cleef and arpels perfume! it smells pretty good but i have to admit i bought it for the bottle- which is just so gorgeous in person!


----------



## lantana19

^^ Ooh that is a gorgeous bottle!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

amber, I'd buy it for the bottle too!


----------



## MissEvil

So I "downgraded" with my bag obession and thought I would not spend as much if I just got some make up but I think it will go out of hand with that
This is going to sound horrible.
First I got stuff from Nars:
Orgasm blush, orgasm lipgloss, chihuaua lipgloss and belle du jour lipstick.
Then I got from Burberry beauty(which I want to buy the whole collection from):
Cameo blush, heather lipgloss, cameo lipstick and a brown and a taupe eyeshadow.

I have also ordered a perfume but not sure if that will be delivered or if I will get a refund because it has been "in pending" for days and it is a French site and everything is either bad English or in French(even when you choose English as the language). I havent spoken French in ages but I do understand in their general terms that if they cant deliver within 15 days you get a refund so now I am guessing no perfume for me.


----------



## lantana19

China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint and Nina Ultra Pro In A Tiff. NOT MY PICS. Courtesy of Lextard and Vampy Varnish from here and here.


----------



## evolkatie

I got the LE Dior Love set from Saks on Thursday. This isn't my pic but here's how it looks


----------



## BagloverBurr

I bought the whole China Glaze WOZ collection, I love them!


----------



## Kansashalo

I LOVE that Dior polish!!


----------



## pquiles

MUFE HD Microfinish powder-- Not a fan
MAC concealer (select finish?)
NARS #3 e/s brush


----------



## Designer_Love

i went shopping today and i bought

- burberry summer
- victorias secret:
dream angels heavenly
sexy little things noir
island waters coconut water & pineapple
cocoa butter sensuous escape
island escape beachy coconut and sugarcane
beach sexy keep glowing tan extend body moisturizer


----------



## girlygirl3

I went to Target and picked up another Maybellines Falsies Waterproof mascara.

This time in Very Black.  The first one was in Black Brown, which is nice, but it's not black!


----------



## lindaalicious

just bought the Naked urban decay palette! So excited to try it out


----------



## evolkatie

I also found the UD Naked palette and I'm so excited to try it out 

I also picked up UD Eden and my VIB swag bag from sephora.


----------



## pupeluv

I got a little brush nutty, I love brushes. I got NARS brushes #28 and #13. MAC brushes  272,275,242,236,165,183,188. I also just received the U.D. Naked palette. I picked up MAC Blooming blush, Moon River, Hocus Focus palette, Buckwheat, Warming trend and Haux e/s. Josie Maran argan oil and picked up the VIB swag bag. Too Faced lash injection mascara that came with a free glamour gloss in pillow talk.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ What a haul!


----------



## Necromancer

Yesterday I bough 4 Sally Hansen nail polishes (#21 White On, #48 Mocha Mix, #13 Celebrity City and #10 Emerald City). I had to buy the silver polish again because my sister "stole" the one I bought a few weeks ago.






I also bought a Dior 5 colour eyeshadow palette (#808 Pink Design) and two Dior Serum De Rouge lipsticks (#580 Smoky Pink and #710 Beige).


----------



## mcb100

Hi everyone. I hit up the CCO today and also ordered some stuff. Was gonna post this in the MAC thread but there's other brands in here as well: 
   Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick  in Copper Diamond
   Bobbi Brown long wear cream eyeshadow in Black Pearl (can i use this as gel liner?)
   Bobbi Brown essentials eye shader brush
   Bobbi Brown eye contour brush
   Bobbi Brown 6 piece mini brush set
   Chanel 4 piece brush set
   MAC 187 brush
   MAC 217 brush
   MAC 136 brush
   MAC mineralize eyeshadow in Mayhem 
   MAC mineralize eyeshadow in Blue Flame
   MAC pigment in Mutiny
   MAC pigment in Kitschmas 
   MAC eyeshadow in Silverthorn
   MAC eye palette in tone grey
   MAC blush in Notable 
   MAC Studiofix SPF moisture lotion
  Prescriptives baked eye color quad in Warm

Will post pics when everything has arrived.


----------



## lookatme

finally got my naked palette a few days ago. also got maybelline dream mousse concealer in beige, sinful colors nail polish in what's your name and tarte's lipsurgence natural matte lip stain in envy.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

2 MAC Lipsticks

Sequin and Hellraiser


----------



## Tangerine

it'sanaddiction said:


> 2 MAC Lipsticks
> 
> Sequin and Hellraiser



Wow! Are these from a new collection?


----------



## le chic

fresh brew lipstick from mac!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Peter Thomas Roth Goodies:

Eye Illumination Pot
Mega Rich Intensive Anti-Aging Cellular Creme x4
Lots of samples and free deluxe size cleanser and SPF Foundation


----------



## NoSnowHere

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Nice choices! you will love the Laura Mercier Body Cream so luxurious!
> 
> Just a nail polish for me:
> 
> Lippmann Across The Universe


 this is so pretty!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Tangerine said:


> Wow! Are these from a new collection?


Just Hellraiser is, it has a lot of glitter in it!


----------



## devoted7

^can you swatch it when you have time or use it? I couldn't find any swatches :/


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Sure! But my pic isn't the best, the glitter doesn't show up right. The base color is a mauve and the glitter is silver and blue.

MAC Hellraiser


----------



## natasha21

3 Essie Nail Polishes =) 




Tart Deco (709)
Au Natural (501)
Decadent Diva (615)


----------



## cristalena56

i got the acne free sensetive kit from workies for $8.. anybody used it before??


----------



## devoted7

thanks deb! that's sooo pretty! Is it similar to speed dial?


----------



## creditcardfire

It'sanaddiction - contact MAC for your commission because that photo just sold them another lipstick. 

*off to MAC website*


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^

devoted, I don't think I have ever seen Speed Dial, sorry.


----------



## Nicole429

My bottle of Chanel Particuliere will be here today


----------



## Beenie

lantana19 said:


> China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint and Nina Ultra Pro In A Tiff. NOT MY PICS. Courtesy of Lextard and Vampy Varnish from here and here.


 
Love that polish...must get that color!



pupeluv said:


> I got a little brush nutty, I love brushes. I got NARS brushes #28 and #13. MAC brushes 272,275,242,236,165,183,188. I also just received the U.D. Naked palette. I picked up MAC Blooming blush, Moon River, Hocus Focus palette, Buckwheat, Warming trend and Haux e/s. Josie Maran argan oil and picked up the VIB swag bag. Too Faced lash injection mascara that came with a free glamour gloss in pillow talk.


 
Hi, my name is Christina and I am a jealous girl 



Necromancer said:


> Yesterday I bough 4 Sally Hansen nail polishes (#21 White On, #48 Mocha Mix, #13 Celebrity City and #10 Emerald City). I had to buy the silver polish again because my sister "stole" the one I bought a few weeks ago.
> 
> I also bought a Dior 5 colour eyeshadow palette (#808 Pink Design) and two Dior Serum De Rouge lipsticks (#580 Smoky Pink and #710 Beige).


 
I got that SH nailpolish and I am quite impressed. Pretty colors. And the Dior quad is awesome too!



mcb100 said:


> Hi everyone. I hit up the CCO today and also ordered some stuff. Was gonna post this in the MAC thread but there's other brands in here as well:
> Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick in Copper Diamond
> Bobbi Brown long wear cream eyeshadow in Black Pearl (can i use this as gel liner?)
> Bobbi Brown essentials eye shader brush
> Bobbi Brown eye contour brush
> Bobbi Brown 6 piece mini brush set
> Chanel 4 piece brush set
> MAC 187 brush
> MAC 217 brush
> MAC 136 brush
> MAC mineralize eyeshadow in Mayhem
> MAC mineralize eyeshadow in Blue Flame
> MAC pigment in Mutiny
> MAC pigment in Kitschmas
> MAC eyeshadow in Silverthorn
> MAC eye palette in tone grey
> MAC blush in Notable
> MAC Studiofix SPF moisture lotion
> Prescriptives baked eye color quad in Warm
> 
> Will post pics when everything has arrived.


 
Hi, Jealousy girl again!



lookatme said:


> finally got my naked palette a few days ago. also got maybelline dream mousse concealer in beige, sinful colors nail polish in what's your name and tarte's lipsurgence natural matte lip stain in envy.


 
I love the Sinful polishes!



it'sanaddiction said:


> 2 MAC Lipsticks
> 
> Sequin and Hellraiser


 
Pretty!



mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Peter Thomas Roth Goodies:
> 
> Eye Illumination Pot
> Mega Rich Intensive Anti-Aging Cellular Creme x4
> Lots of samples and free deluxe size cleanser and SPF Foundation


 
I need to try PTR!


----------



## beauty k addict

beauty stuff i purchased for the past 2 months. been busy at work no time to post pics


----------



## creditcardfire

NICE, Beauty k addict! I recently purchased the Givenchy Frangipanier compact, too (the one with pink in it as well as brown/tan).


----------



## it'sanaddiction

beautykaddict, Chanel  so jealous of that palette!


----------



## VanessaJean

Loce it all *Beauty K*. Can I ask where you got your vanity?


----------



## devoted7

OMG *beautyk*! amazing haul!


----------



## Beenie

wow, beauty k addict! great stuff there.


----------



## beauty k addict

aww thanks ladies!  i got my vanity at pier1 vanessaJ.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks! I love it!


----------



## krazydaisy

beauty k addict- I am drooling over all that Chanel!!


----------



## beauty k addict

thanks krazy!


----------



## lantana19

Milani Playful 38A, photo courtesy of Lextard from here. I got it to make up for not wanting to pay for Nars Orgasm nail polish. 
NYC polish in Love Letters 146. Gorgeous hot pink and green shimmer. Couldn't find a swatch online though.


----------



## creditcardfire

I love that colour, Lantana19 - I wish I could pull off those peachy/sparkly tones but I can't. Orgasm Blush looks awful on me, too. Gah.

I just bought a few more things from Sephora. I really need to go on a beauty ban now. Also, I'll post pics of this haul and the previous one when they arrive here (might be a couple of weeks cuz it's Canada):

 - Make-Up For Ever Aqua Cream in Steel, Warm Beige and Taupe
 - Make-Up For Ever Diamond Powder in Champagne and White Gold
 - Clinique Brush On Cream Liner in True Black (someone recced this to me)
 - Tarte Radiant and Rested Luminous Complexion Collection - really interested to try the eye brightening pencil in this set!
 - Stila lip glaze set in Blissful (Kitten, Harmony, Rose, Bliss)
 - Murad Hydrating Toner
 - 2 more Givenchy compacts! Blooming Pink and Blooming Fuchsias
 - 2 VIB point gift thingies: Urban Decay Hi-Fi 24/7 set (eyeliners) and MU4E HD Blush

Also, from MAC, last night:
 - Hellraiser lipstick
 - Flusterose lipgloss
 - Stone lip pencil
 - #109 brush (small contour)

REALLY NEED TO STOP SHOPPING NOW.


----------



## girlygirl3

wow, what gorgeous hauls, all!  
*beauty k addict* - love all the chanel but i've been lemming over the givenchy blue lagoon e/s too!
*creditcardfire *- i love mac's flusterose and the 109 brush - favorites!


----------



## declaredbeauty

beauty k addict said:


> beauty stuff i purchased for the past 2 months. been busy at work no time to post pics


----------



## coconutsboston

I don't have pics to post, but my latest haul:

OPI Irre-swiss-ables minis
OPI Couture Color minis
Essie Playa del Platinum
Ulta Nail Lacquer Brownette

Urban Decay the Nakeds palette
Tarte Cheek Stain Blushing Bride
Tarte Hotel Heiress Bronzer
Tarte lip gloss duo - Ferris/Sloane
Tarte lip gloss duo - Jack/Rose
Tarte lip gloss duo - Hamlet/Ophelia
Hard Candy Fortune lip gloss - Fate

What can I say? I was having an "ugly" week and wanted to overhaul and update my makeup to feel cute again.  Looking back over my list, I may never have to buy lip gloss or nail polish again! =)


----------



## karester

From today....

Urban Decay Naked Palette
Tarte Cheek stain Blushing Bride
Sample of Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes
Milani Liquif'eye eyeliners in Brown and Black
Milani Dressmaker, Teddy-Bare, Bare Necessity nailpolishes
Orly Nailtrition
Orly Spritz Dry
Finger Paints Shades of Fall
Hands Down Ultra Nail and Cosmetic pads
Ponds Wet towelettes (looove these!)
Revlon eyeshadows Brushed Copper and Violet Starlet
Nivea A Care of Smoothness


----------



## Designer_Love

mac eyeshadow - satin taupe
victorias secret beauty rush eyeshadow - hot ginger
victorias secret sexy little things noir body spray
victorias secret island escape beachy coconut and sugarcane


----------



## lolitablue

Yesterday, my Avon lady came with this order:

- Mark blemish banisher  - acne pads
- Mark back me up - to prevent back acne spray
- Glimmersticks in Gold and Gray (loved the Gray)!!!!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I bought a few things in the past month:

*Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess (matte)
*Tarte Lipstain with LipSurgence Technology in Joy
*Too Faced Natural Eye Palette
*Lush Bubblegum Lip Scrub (it smells heavenly!)
*Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes! Mascara
*Laura Mercier Almond Coconut Milk Hand Creme (also smells heavenly)


----------



## Beenie

So after some decent reviews on YT I decided to try the E.L.F. wipes and I think for the $3 price tag I am happy with them. The formula IMO is similar to the MAC ones I love but they don't have the awesome scent. But for the price difference I can deal. I also got the eye remover pads for $1 and I think they are OK but I don't think I'll buy again.


----------



## Loquita

I have been staying away from the Chanel lately, which is progress.  However, I have replaced Chanel with other stuff (some of which are needed items, so that ain't so bad, huh?)  

La Vanila Laboratories Vanilla Grapefruit Natural Deodorant
Murad Skin Perfecting Primer - Dewy Finish
Korres ProVitamin B5 & Rice Bran Mascara
EcoTools Concealer Brush
EcoTools Foundation Brush

And then the Urban Decay onslaught begins...I managed to snag most of this off of ick-bay for killer prices (and all authentic).  

Regular Eyeshadows:
Jones
X
Acid Rain
Rust

Matte Eyeshadows:
Heist
Revolver

Deluxe Eyeshadows:
Shag
Ruthless
Underground
Sting
Heat

I have some others in my sights, too.  

I am going to be honest here and say that I think I like these better than my MAC shadows in terms of texture (with the exception of the Starflash shadows, which no one will ever pry from my cold dead hands).


----------



## Pursegrrl

NARS blush in Douceur
Buxom lipstick in Shanghai (dipping my toe in the red lips trend - woo!)
Sephora/OPI nail polish in Dating the Drummer and Just a Little Dangerous
...and got the 7 big VIB samples bag too 

XXXOO PG


----------



## Beenie

*loquita* it looks like you got some great stuff, but uh, is is JUST a Chanel MU ban?  I think I am going to try to find the Eco Tools concealer brush. I want the MAC one but I think the ET one will do the trick too for much cheaper.

*Pursegrrl* I love the polishes you picked. Also, I am excited you're going to try a red lip. It is really fun and it took me seeing a pic of myself with it on to be comfortable with it and I realized it was pretty. I need to try some NARS blush since it has been YEARS since I did.


----------



## NoSnowHere

NYX shadow palette in champagne n caviar
Essie little brown dress


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My latest hauls:

From Ulta:
The Republic of Pink Bliss Hand Cream
OPI Polishes The Color to Watch & Pearl of Wisdom
Free with $10 OPI Purchase 3 Mini Polishes
Prestige Plum Eyeliner





From Sephora:
2 GWP: Film Noir Mascara and MUFE Blush (love the little container!)
MUFE Rouge Artist Intense Lipstick #12
Dior Cherry Flower Polish
Perfect Formula Gel Coat
Tarina Tartino Blush in Charm


----------



## pupeluv

^^Could you tell what the shade is on the MUFE 100pt. GWP please? I called Sephora earlier this week to ask them what shade would be sent and they said they did'nt know, it would be a random shade. I'm thinking everyone probably got the same shade but I do'nt know. TIA!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Loquita said:


> I have been staying away from the Chanel lately, which is progress.  However, I have replaced Chanel with other stuff (some of which are needed items, so that ain't so bad, huh?)
> 
> La Vanila Laboratories Vanilla Grapefruit Natural Deodorant
> Murad Skin Perfecting Primer - Dewy Finish
> Korres ProVitamin B5 & Rice Bran Mascara
> EcoTools Concealer Brush
> EcoTools Foundation Brush
> 
> And then the Urban Decay onslaught begins...I managed to snag most of this off of ick-bay for killer prices (and all authentic).
> 
> Regular Eyeshadows:
> Jones
> X
> Acid Rain
> Rust
> 
> Matte Eyeshadows:
> Heist
> Revolver
> 
> Deluxe Eyeshadows:
> Shag
> Ruthless
> Underground
> Sting
> Heat
> 
> I have some others in my sights, too.
> 
> *I am going to be honest here and say that I think I like these better than my MAC shadows in terms of texture (with the exception of the Starflash shadows, which no one will ever pry from my cold dead hands).*


Agreed! They are like butter when blending.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pupeluv said:


> ^^Could you tell what the shade is on the MUFE 100pt. GWP please? I called Sephora earlier this week to ask them what shade would be sent and they said they did'nt know, it would be a random shade. I'm thinking everyone probably got the same shade but I do'nt know. TIA!!


 
The bottom is marked #6. I compared my blush to #6 on the Sephora site and the color is off. My sample is pinker. I have been wanting to try this blush since it first came out. So far I'm impressed, I really like this color!


----------



## devoted7

^omg, is that a 100pt gift?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Yes, the little MUFE blush is 100 pts!


----------



## creditcardfire

I spent 100 points on that blush, too, and am curious to see what shade it is.


----------



## pupeluv

it'sanaddiction said:


> The bottom is marked #6. I compared my blush to #6 on the Sephora site and the color is off. My sample is pinker. I have been wanting to try this blush since it first came out. So far I'm impressed, I really like this color!


 

Thanks for your reply!...much more helpful than the Sephora MUA. I just placed an order and added it, I read some good reviews over @ The MUA about it. Hope I like the consistancy, there is another color I already have my eye on


----------



## Samia

Just recieved these:
ELF brush/makeup holder
China Glaze nail polish (sorry can't remember the shade now)
My UD Naked Pallete
Bobbi Brown face Pallete


----------



## lookatme

nyx jumbo eye pencils in milk and rocky mountain green. 
nyx glitter liner in jade


----------



## hautecouture15

just bought the urban decay book of shadows volume 3


----------



## lookatme

hautecouture15 said:


> just bought the urban decay book of shadows volume 3


 
where??


----------



## hautecouture15

lookatme said:


> where??




debenhams.com it is out in the UK already


----------



## MrsTGreen

Walgreens:
EcoTools 6pc eye brush set

BE Boutique:
Eye color in In the Buff(glimmer)
Blush in Joyous Jennifer

Samples of Matte Foundation in Golden Med. and Rare Minerals Blemish Therapy

Sephora:
BE eye color in Queen Tiffany(glimmer)

Point gift in Vanilla Coconut Body Butter and Birthday gift(eye kit with shadow,liner, and mascara)

Nordstrom:
Sample of Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## girlygirl3

*Giorgio Armani Night Viper Collection for Fall 2010*

I saw the Fall 2010 Maestro Palette and I had to go check it out!  These are my favorite colors!  My first foray into the world of Armani  

I went to the Armani counter and a very nice MUA helped me out.  Besides the palette, she used some of their Crema Nera skincare line on me and they're quite luxurious!  Has anyone tried it?

When applying the e/s, she used their fabulous brushes.  This was my first experience with Armani brushes.  I didn't know they used sable - they're sooooo soft!

There is also a new Eyes to Kill mascara in Blue-Grey which is so pretty on the brush, but on my dark lashes and complexion, it didn't show up.  I was bummed.  

Anyway, I walked out with the palette, the Eyes to Kill mascara in black (my first) and the Crema Nera elixir (serum)!  I've swatched the palette (NC35).  Lippie sample, along with Crema cream samples


----------



## declaredbeauty

hautecouture15 said:


> just bought the urban decay book of shadows volume 3



I AM FREAKING (no that's too weak of a word) JEALOUS of you UKer's! But it's fair because we got the Naked Palette first. Have fun with it!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Placed 2 separate orders from Sephora so I could get multiple point gifts (one order was over $50 and the other I used a free shipping code...so no shipping at all!):

Rosebuld Salve in a Tube 
Make Up For Ever Microfinish Blush- 100 point gift
Urban Decay Hi-Fi 24/7 set- 500 point gift
Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb rollerball
DiorShow Maximizer Lash Plumping Serum (let's see if this can measure up to Shiseido's The Mascara Base)
Free DiorShow Extase mascara sample (with purchase of Plumping Serum)
Urban Decay All Nighter Long-Lasting Makeup Setting Spray- 100 point gift (have the full size and love it!)
Smashbox Mother Earth Palette- 500 point gift


----------



## LVCRAZED

Items picked up at Ulta over wkend..

Freebies: Opi base coat & Cotton squares
Essie Sew Psyched*


*Pics of Sew Psyched on..from "What nail polish r u wearing today..?"

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beau...g-today-part-3-a-596642-149.html#post16316156


----------



## natasha21

Just ordered this EOS summer fruit lip balm on ebay.. smells so great and the texture is really awesome.. We don't get it here in Canada but I know someone going to the states soon.. definitely going to put it on their list!!


----------



## aclineo

Just bought the entire Benefit crease-less cream shadow collection. It cost a BLOODY FORTUNE but the colors are to die for & I know I'll use them all up!


----------



## Cheryl

I had an eventful day 
Gucci II EDP
Armani Powder Foundation 
Armani Blushing Fabric (I think ill use this right up and need a new one soon  its beautiful)
Bobbi Brown Gel liner in Violet & Espresso Ink
Bobbi Brown liner brush
Mac Viva Cindi Lipstick
Mac Give Me Liberty of London Dirty Plum Blush -CCO


----------



## pupeluv

^^You had an excellent day, Nice haul!


----------



## peach.

I agree. Very nice haul, *Cheryl*!

I received the Clarisonic Plus last night. I'm waiting for it to finish its dreaded initial 24 hour charge...I'm dying to use it!


----------



## PrincessGina

weekend trip: 
Stella mcartney Stella EDP 50ml
Lancome Defincils
Lancome Black Kohl
free Lancome Bifacil  
Barry M lipgloss (peaches n cream colour)
YSL Parisienne body lotion (was in the sale at Boots)
Some Banoffee pie handwash from Debenhams that smells so edible


----------



## creditcardfire

Sweet, PrincessGina - I *miss* shopping in London (used to live there).

I just bought the Bruno Acampora Blu body and hair shampoo on eBay for $50 (retail for $125 on Luckyscent). Blu is my all-time favourite tuberose scent (tuberose lovers, you HAVE to try the perfume) and I hope this lasts post-shower!


----------



## Cheryl

peach. said:


> I agree. Very nice haul, *Cheryl*!
> 
> I received the Clarisonic Plus last night. I'm waiting for it to finish its dreaded initial 24 hour charge...I'm dying to use it!



Your going to love the clarisonic, I have used it everyday since I got it a couple of years ago when it first came out, I dont remember what I ever did without it! CONGRATS!


----------



## devoted7

peach. said:


> I agree. Very nice haul, *Cheryl*!
> 
> I received the Clarisonic Plus last night. I'm waiting for it to finish its dreaded initial 24 hour charge...I'm dying to use it!



OMG! I just bought the MIA! like this morning! LOL! what's the difference besides size? Do you know if they all use the same brush heads?


----------



## krazydaisy

I want the clarisonic too but am still doing research on it. It's a bit pricey so I want to make sure it's the one


----------



## Beenie

*itsanaddiction*, you got some great bonus products! After seeing a lot of your posts I want to play in your makeup!

*hautecouture* I am SO jealous you got that new BOS! I cannot wait for thr US release. Do you have pics up yet?

*MrsTGreen* you got some great BE stuff. I have both those shadows and they are so pretty. How are you liking the matte foundation?

*girlygirl3* I love the Armani stuff. I think blue shadows are my fave.

*aclineo *I wanna see!

*Cheryl *you had a GREAT day! I got that plum blush from CCO and I am wearing it today. Pretty color.

*peach.* and *devoted07 *I want what you got! Come on Santa Claus!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Sephora:
Sephora Collection Airbrush 55
NARS Blush in Torrid
Beauty Insider Bday Gift


----------



## ellacoach

NARS Laguna Bronzer
Chanel Ombres Contraste eyeshadow due in taupe-delicat
the debut fragrance from Jennifer Aniston


----------



## gre8dane

Duty free shopping!






Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb EDP
Chanel Allure Deodorant
Biotherm Lait Corporel
Chanel Allure EDT trio w/ refill
Chanel np in Gondola & Rouge Fatal


----------



## MrsTGreen

*Beenie*....Matte foundation is ok. I think I like the original better!

MAC All That Glitters eyeshadow
MAC Teddy eyeliner
MAC Frenzy eyeshadow

Samples:
BE Blush in Bronze
Kiehl's Creme de Corps, Imperial balm, toner and facial moisturizer
Bond No.9 Gramercy Park


----------



## Cheryl

devoted7 said:


> OMG! I just bought the MIA! like this morning! LOL! what's the difference besides size? Do you know if they all use the same brush heads?



I was under the impression the only difference is the size. Im not 100% sure though as I dont have a mia myself.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I have been ohhing and ahhing at all these lovely purchases everyone! I also got a few things:

Orly Nail Polishes from Cosmic FX -Space Cadet - Lunar Eclipse - Galaxy Girl





CHanel Berry Rose Eye Shadow Duo


----------



## peach.

*Cheryl*, yaaay!! So happy to hear a positive review! It's now fully charged and I am so ready for a night of pampering. Do you use it 2x per day or just once?

*devoted7* congrats on the MIA! I debated so much whether to get the MIA or Plus! The MIA is so cute and small...did you get it in pink? The Plus has 3 speeds and also has Body mode and you attach a body brush to use on your elbows, feet, etc. The MIA has 1 speed and doesn't have body mode, but it is significantly smaller/more travel friendly with a cuter charger/adapter!

*Beenie*, get it get ittttt! 

*krazydaisy*, I debated for a long time about it and finally caved. I'm hoping it works out to be a good investment!

*it'sanaddiction*, that Chanel eyeshadow duo looks pretty, but may I ask how you wear it? I've tried wearing reds/pinks and with my lack of skills I end up looking diseased.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I tried it at the counter first, just to be sure. I would say the colors are on the warmer side. For reference I am a NW20 in MAC. I definitaly can not wear cool pink in lipsticks or shadows. Are you able to wear cool pink lipsticks? Or do the warmer shades look better?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Shiseido Pureness Compact Foundation and


----------



## Loquita

Today I bought a refill of my beloved DF Fade Gel 4 (I need to write a review of this, it is FANTASTIC), and some DDF Brightening Cleanser (the cleanser is a new item for me).















I also purchased some Chanel items.

(Yeah, I broke my diet - so what????)


----------



## peach.

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I tried it at the counter first, just to be sure. I would say the colors are on the warmer side. For reference I am a NW20 in MAC. I definitaly can not wear cool pink in lipsticks or shadows. Are you able to wear cool pink lipsticks? Or do the warmer shades look better?



I look better in warmer shades, too! I'd love to wear girly cool-toned pink lipsticks but I end up looking like a porn star. I'm around an NC30 right now. So you use the lighter color as an all-over wash, then the deeper one in the crease? Is it more of a brown-berry? It looks pretty.


----------



## juliecouture

today I bought MAC's Hue and I love it! Much more than Myth. 

Now I have a nude lip, just need to find a nice nautral PINK lipstick. Not a purple pink or pink blue. A pink.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

peach. said:


> I look better in warmer shades, too! I'd love to wear girly cool-toned pink lipsticks but I end up looking like a porn star. I'm around an NC30 right now. So you use the lighter color as an all-over wash, then the deeper one in the crease? Is it more of a brown-berry? It looks pretty.


 
Yes, the lighter shade all over and the darker one in the crease. The MUA at the CHanel counter told me the light colors in these duos are cream shadows and should be used all-over. I can feel the creaminess in these, but they are not like a cream shadow in a pot. She also said not to use a base with these. And yes, I would call it a brownish berry color. It also comes with a sponge applicator and a brush (though I always use my full size brushes, but it's nice to have both for travel) Anyway, I recommend it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

juliecouture said:


> today I bought MAC's Hue and I love it! Much more than Myth.
> 
> Now I have a nude lip, just need to find a nice nautral PINK lipstick. Not a purple pink or pink blue. A pink.


 
You need a warm pink. I haven't found one in MAC, but my favorite natural pink is Bobbi Brown Creamy Lip Color in Retro Pink.


----------



## Necromancer

^ I love those Orly NPs you bought, it'sanaddiction.


----------



## laureenthemean

FINALLY got my stuff from the Stila warehouse sale!




Smudge Pots in Cobalt Clutch and Purple Pumps, Brow Duo in Dark, Lip Glaze in Dragonfruit





Malibu Barbie paint can w/ Lip Glaze in Malibu and Lash Visor Waterproof Mascara


----------



## Cheryl

peach. said:


> *Cheryl*, yaaay!! So happy to hear a positive review! It's now fully charged and I am so ready for a night of pampering. Do you use it 2x per day or just once?



I use it once a day, Normally in the shower, Also, I normally exfoliate on the time of day im not using it for some reason 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Beenie

*laureenthemean* my jaw is on my computer desk looking at all that Glorious Barbie! I am so jealous!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks!  Once I saw the Barbie stuff I couldn't resist, haha.


----------



## babevivtan

Wow, awesome purchases!


it'sanaddiction said:


> I have been ohhing and ahhing at all these lovely purchases everyone! I also got a few things:
> 
> Orly Nail Polishes from Cosmic FX -Space Cadet - Lunar Eclipse - Galaxy Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHanel Berry Rose Eye Shadow Duo


----------



## juliecouture

it'sanaddiction said:


> You need a warm pink. I haven't found one in MAC, but my favorite natural pink is Bobbi Brown Creamy Lip Color in Retro Pink.


 
Thanks for the tip  I'll check it out next time i'm at the mall. 
I just saw swatches of it and it looks promising!


----------



## Grisaille

Another tin of Smith's Rosebud Salve
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Lotion
Benefit "Strut" (grey) cream eyeshadow
Essie "Lilacism" nail polish
Essie "Looking for Love" nail polish


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*American Apparel Nail Polish*

*Top Row:*
Dynasty
Manilla
Factory Grey
Summer Peach

*Bottom Row:*
Rose Bowl
Palm Springs 
Mouse






*Yay!*


----------



## Ivy Lin

Anastasia Tinted Brow Gel in Espresso


----------



## declaredbeauty

Ecotools Bamboo Powder Brush 
2 e.l.f eye blending brushes


----------



## girlygirl3

My purchases today

From the CCO:
Estee Lauder Illusionist Waterproof mascara - I've never tried EL mascara before

From Sephora:
NARS Silk Road e/s duo
NARS Smudgeproof e/s base
Sephora Professional eyeliner brush
100pt VIB Ojon Revitalizing Mist - my hair tends to get oily quickly, so I'm always interested in hair refresher products


----------



## meganfm

Bobbi Brown Natural Finish foundation with SPF 15
YSL Touche Eclait


----------



## xpurseloverx

opi- ski teal we drop
opi-gliterland
opi-color to watch
opi- luercener-tanily look marvelous
all from the swiss collection i plan on buying a few more lol


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Needed a new bottle of my fave perfume of all time!!!


----------



## MsButterfli

Konad nail stamper and 6 plates, one has Hello Kitty on it  i cant wait to do my nails now lol
I did a swap and got MAC Bronze body oil and she gave me some piggie samples
and a bunch of NYC Nail Polishes, the new collection colors are great..

Went to the CCO and got Naked Honey Salve and Volcanic Ash exfoliator..will edit with pics


----------



## lesasue86

A pearl ring at an online store.


----------



## lovebeibei

please excuse the mess in the background=P

my new set of laneige skincare! the refiner and moisturizer were actually purchased earlier than the rest, thats why they're slightly used=P

in picture...
laneige sleeping pack, pore clear cleansing foam, skin refiner, and emulsion
clinique moisture surge face spray
and two bottles of japanese exfoliators


----------



## pupeluv

2)PTR Mega Rich Intensive Anti-Aging Creme with PTR samples
3)Korres Lip Butters in Jasmine, Pomegranate and Wild Rose
Dior Diorskin in Amber Diamond and a MUFE High Def Blush sample


----------



## Cheryl

Bond no. 9 Scent of Peace


----------



## xpurseloverx

makeup wedges
milani dressmaker


----------



## NoSnowHere

YSL golden gloss #10


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Just got back from ulta:

Orly *Thorned Rose*

Essence:
*VIP Appeal
What Do you think
Get the Fever
Go Wild*

and just N.Y.C. *White Lights Glitter
*

All 6 polishes for 6.46!


----------



## lolitablue

Got these from Wal Mart and CVS - Fount the highly coveted Milani Dress Maker, too!!

I wore the eyelashes this weekend and loved them.  They are very subtle and supposedly made of sanitized human hair.  My eyes were a little heavy but I got used to them!!!







Visited the new Sephora inside JC Penney and got this bargain of full size e/s for $5.00.  I am assuming an overstock or something that is going to be discontinued soon!! Not sure!!

Gotta try Eden from UD.  The original primer did not impress me so I was lucky to find a sample size! The e/s are the trio Hot Date.  I also got samples of Living Proof Hair Treatment from Frizz and Buxom Lip Polishes in Amber and Dolly!

Also, got the Borghese Rejuvenata Cuticle Oil for $1.99 at Ross!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm going out on a limb and ordering Urban Decay's liquid liner in Oil Slick (I'm a sucker for liquid liners) and GHD's precision wax as my current Bedhair ends definer is about done.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Beenie

girlygirl3 said:


> My purchases today
> 
> From the CCO:
> Estee Lauder Illusionist Waterproof mascara - I've never tried EL mascara before


 
Great stuff but how did you like that mascara? I have liked EL ones in the past but never tried that one.



Grisaille said:


> Another tin of Smith's Rosebud Salve
> Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Lotion
> Benefit "Strut" (grey) cream eyeshadow
> Essie "Lilacism" nail polish
> Essie "Looking for Love" nail polish


 
LOVE that Benefit shadow! Pretty n/p too!



WhitleyGilbert said:


> Dang, nailpolish haul! Nice!


----------



## Beenie

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Needed a new bottle of my fave perfume of all time!!!


 
That bottle is soooooo pretty!



pupeluv said:


> Dior Diorskin in Amber Diamond and a MUFE High Def Blush sample


 
The Dior skin is a gorgeous color! How did you like the MUFE blush?



xpurseloverx said:


> milani dressmaker


 
JEALOUS!



pearlisthegurl said:


> Just got back from ulta:
> 
> Orly *Thorned Rose*
> 
> Essence:
> *VIP Appeal*
> *What Do you think*
> *Get the Fever*
> *Go Wild*
> 
> and just N.Y.C. *White Lights Glitter*
> 
> 
> All 6 polishes for 6.46!


 
How did you get all those for the great price!?



lolitablue said:


> Got these from Wal Mart and CVS - Fount the highly coveted *Milani Dress Maker*, too!!
> 
> Visited the new Sephora inside JC Penney and got this bargain of full size e/s for $5.00. I am assuming an overstock or something that is going to be discontinued soon!! Not sure!!
> 
> Buxom Lip Polishes in Amber and Dolly!
> 
> Also, got the Borghese Rejuvenata Cuticle Oil for $1.99 at Ross!!!!


 
Another Dressmaker! Lucky gal! I love Buxom l'g! Great find on the B. cuticle oil!



Pursegrrl said:


> I'm going out on a limb and ordering Urban Decay's liquid liner in Oil Slick (I'm a sucker for liquid liners) and GHD's precision wax as my current Bedhair ends definer is about done.
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
Tell me how you like that liner, please. I also LOVE me some liquid liner.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Beenie said:


> That bottle is soooooo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> The Dior skin is a gorgeous color! How did you like the MUFE blush?
> 
> 
> 
> JEALOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get all those for the great price!?
> 
> 
> 
> Another Dressmaker! Lucky gal! I love Buxom l'g! Great find on the B. cuticle oil!
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell me how you like that liner, please.* I also LOVE me some liquid liner.


 
I will post a rant/rave for sure - didn't see any in that thread currently.  I like that it's got some glitter in it   Can't wait to try!


----------



## ladyash

So I spent more money in Sephora while on vacation then I did on clothing...I got: 

three mini Sephora brand nail polishes for $3 each: M03 Gothik, M10 Flamenco, P05 Violet Amethyst 

Sephora Fame lipgloss for $6 Standing Ovation 

Sephora Pure Eyeliner for $8 in Electric Shark 

I had a $10 trade secrets gift card, so I went and got the OPI Swiss collection of Irre-swiss-ables mini polishes for $16.95 - $10= $6.95

Then I ended up finding a Konad starter kit and bought that for $22 and so far love it! Going to take a little getting use to doing but hopefully the stamping looks more professional as I play around with it...

So I spent a lot of money on nail things while on vacation LOL...which is good because I do not need anymore makeup at all!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Sally Hansen Hidden Treasure, its as awesome as i thought it would be! 
6 NYX jumbo pencils, milk, black bean, gold, oyster, hot pink, blue


----------



## isingiswim

OPI Have a Tempura Tan-trum, Fresh sugar lip treatment(This is my 5th tube), Sleek sunset palette(Just ordered online) This is within the past two days


----------



## lookatme

got:

milani dressmaker @ cvs
nyx eye pencil in velvet and gray
nyx eyeshadow base white
sonia kashuk flat top brush
elf defining eye brush


----------



## creditcardfire

What is Milani Dressmaker?

*curious face*


----------



## materialgurl

bought 4 butter nail polishes... anyone tried this brand before?


----------



## Contessa

creditcardfire said:


> What is Milani Dressmaker?
> 
> *curious face*


 
A "jade colour" nail polish.


----------



## mariah9999

Lots of OPI and Essie fall nail polish colors.  I also ordered a bunch of Shellac and Gelish colors, base, and top coat.  Too much nail polish lately...LOL!


----------



## Beenie

Um, I went shopping...

I took a pic of the first w/ and w/o flash so maybe the colors would turn out better. It is a pink handled Cover Girl lash curler, Sonia Kashuk bent eyeliner brush and a Borgese 4 pack of mini polishes in some pretty fall colors. Then is my MUFE HD foundation in 153 with samples of the green and "regular" MUFE primer.


----------



## babevivtan

*Benefit The Porefessional

I got way-laid in the departmental store and ended up getting this.  I used it this morning and my face seemed to be oil-free for a longer period until after lunch.  In the afternoon because my face looks oily, I used it to touch up my oily face and the oil seems to disppear!

I googled this image:




*


----------



## Samia

^babevivtan, lemme know how this one works for you, I would like to give it a try too.


----------



## pupeluv

Originally Posted by pupeluv   



Dior Diorskin in Amber Diamond and a MUFE High Def Blush sample  

The Dior skin is a gorgeous color! How did you like the MUFE blush?

Hey Beenie, I'm finally wearing the blush today and I love it. I read recommedations from others about using very little because it's so pigmented and they were right and it looks so natural and pretty...the sample has me hooked just as they hoped it would


----------



## declaredbeauty

babevivtan said:


> *Benefit The Porefessional
> 
> I got way-laid in the departmental store and ended up getting this.  I used it this morning and my face seemed to be oil-free for a longer period until after lunch.  In the afternoon because my face looks oily, I used it to touch up my oily face and the oil seems to disppear!
> 
> I googled this image:
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LOVE this primer, you can literally see your pores shrinking when you apply it.. gross but gratifying.


----------



## Beenie

OPI You Don't Know Jacques! and It's a Girl! I'll be honest, the pink isn't what I was hoping for, it is too sheer for what I wanted.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Nailtiques formula 2 plus


----------



## peach.

Urban Decay Naked Palette. So excited to play with it!






I also just dragged the bf to Target and got the Maybelline Dream Smooth Mousse foundation to try (although I usually don't buy drugstore foundation because I can't try it on), The Falsies mascara, and Sonia Kashuk flat top brush.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lancome Microlift Eye from Macy's and got a GWP makeup bag with Lancome goodies (lipstick, juicy tube, Bi-Facil eye makeup remover, Mascara, Renergie Lift Volumetry face cream, and an shadow quad.)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

YEAH! My SB set called "The Quick Fix" from the QVC show arrived!


----------



## Beenie

^^ OHHHH I was SO tempted by that and stepped away from the phone and the computer. It has HALO in it, right? Have you ever used that?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beenie said:


> ^^ OHHHH I was SO tempted by that and stepped away from the phone and the computer. It has HALO in it, right? Have you ever used that?


Yep, I've used halo many times before, was one of the first to jump on board as soon as they offered it.


----------



## Beenie

bunnymasseuse said:


> Yep, I've used halo many times before, was one of the first to jump on board as soon as they offered it.


  Me too and I got to talk on air and DH caught me :shame:


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Nicole by OPI *Honey-dew you love me?* for $1.84 at Target! Yay clearance






taken from google images


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Ming
Chanel Eyeshadow single in Safari


----------



## chloe13

skin food grape seed oil cream.  super love the smell.


----------



## Mrs.Mac

I'm a budget shopper for now! 

*Avalon Organics Lavender Face Wash

*Coastal scents 88 palette-both the shimmer and metal mania. I don't have hardly any eyeshadows (like, 5 total) so this was an inexpensive way to get lots of colors for now.

*Coastal scents black gel eyeliner & angled liner pencil 

*E.L.F. 11 piece studio brush set. I LOVE the powder brush. It is very dense and feels like velvet on my face whenever I use it.

*Have a sample pack of Everyday Minerals concealers on the way.


----------



## Samia

Went to a clearance bazaar today, nothing really great but got a few things. 
Got Clinique Moisture Surge
YSL Dual lipsticks in this cute packaging
And got two Versace lipsticks, when I got home I realised that the sales person gave me a really disgusting lilac color lipstick instead of what I choose, and there was a no exchange/ return policy!! What a waste.

And another tragedy today, my sister accidentally dropped my MAC 15 shadow palette today, 1 shadow (nocturnalle) is completely broken , and another 2  other partially broken and my new carpet completely ruined :cry:


----------



## declaredbeauty

^Lilac is SO easy to wear. You can definitely make it work with a good liner and (or) lip gloss. Or explain that the SA gave you the wrong shade.


----------



## VanessaJean

I love Smashbox Halo for the winter. It's too moisturizing for my oily skin in the summer.


----------



## babyontheway

Haven't posted any beauty purchases in a while, but recently bought
-Chanel glossimer in cosmos and jupiter
-Chanel lipstick in Santa Barbara
-Chanel face wash and toner
-Chanel nail polish in cosmic violene
-Jo Malone pear and freesia cologne
-Fekkai straightening shampoo and conditioner
(pre ordered 6 chanel nail polishes including the khaki collection)


----------



## gnourtmat

i stopped by sephora today and i got:

- prime time foundation primer from Bare Minerals/Bare Essentials?
- Bare Minerals well-rested eye brightener.. ive never tried it before.. i hope it does a good job covering up my dark circles under eye area

i also got a free beauty insider early birthday gift 

i shamelessly vlogged about it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_V0ZbfwEuw


----------



## Pursegrrl

GHD Precision Wax!  Really excited to try this out...I'm a sucker for gooey/waxy product to calm down my hair after flatironing


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Gris Eyeliner (gray)
Dior Tailored Mauve Addict Lipgloss


----------



## CandyGloss

MAC's Sattelite Dreams;



Barry M in Yellow Gold and Khaki;


----------



## Karenada

just recieved my models own order, got four nail polish:

Nude Beige
Peacock Green
Proper Copper
Magenta Pearl


----------



## lookatme

two nail polish:

sally hansen xtreme wear in flirt
maybelline express finish in pink sophistication


----------



## aclineo

just ordered the coastal scents lipstick & blush palettes


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Chanel Gris Eyeliner (gray)
> Dior Tailored Mauve Addict Lipgloss


 
Ooooh, I haven't looked at Dior glosses in ages!  This mauve is gorgeous!


----------



## Kansashalo

I picked up a Buxom lip gloss in Ginger.

This brand of gloss has trumped Chanel for me as my HG gloss. lol


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Smoky Heir liquid liner
MAC Wildly Refined l/g


----------



## Nat

Recently bought:



Clarins - Double Fix Mascara
Clinique - Colour Surge Eye Shadow Duo 301 Victorian Pink
O.P.I. - You Don't Know Jacques
W.I.C. by Herome - Brussels
W.I.C. by Herome - Berlin
L'oreal Paris - Extra-Volume Collagene Mascara
L'oreal Paris - Quad Pro 303 Beige Taupe 
L'oreal Paris - Quad Pro 319 Golden Green
Rimmel London - Colour Rush Trio Eye Shadow 720 Dreamy

On its way:


O.P.I. - At First Sight
O.P.I. - Nomads Dream
O.P.I. - Bubble Bath


----------



## lookatme

Sephora Professional Platinum Lash & Eyebrow Comb #21 
Stila Kajal eyeliner in Topaz


----------



## kinesis

I just got the new Boots No.7 Exceptional Definition . I had a £5 off voucher so it was only £7 and for that price I'd definitely re-purchase it. The wand does everything it says it will - it really does get to all the lashes.

Probably my major criticism of this mascara is that having spent years perfecting my mascara-application talents, they now feel a little redundant!


----------



## Phédre

This week I found out that OPI is finally selling in Belgium at Planet Perfume!!!!!!! I was almost drooling over all the gorgeous colors. So I got me some polish:
- My Private Jet ( I tried it immediately when I got home! It's just fabulous)
- Jade Is The New Black
- Just A Little Rösti At This
- Ski Teal We Drop
- William Tell Me About Opi
- Opi Drip & Dry ( This works really well, I normally use Seche but that didn't gave a good result with chanel Miami Peach, too much shrinkage, so I gave it a try. I use the normal Opi topcoat first and then the drops.)

Chanel Paradoxal also found its way into my bag and I got 2 Diamont Cosmetics in the mail: Smokey Rose and Very Berry Smoothie (both dusty 'Victorian' pinks, SR is the darkest of the two)
And I also got Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Creme wich I love love love!!!!!
Guess I'm having a nail thing going on lately.


----------



## ANL1

Phédre;16448107 said:
			
		

> This week I found out that OPI is finally selling in Belgium at Planet Perfume!!!!!!! I was almost drooling over all the gorgeous colors. So I got me some polish:
> - My Private Jet ( I tried it immediately when I got home! It's just fabulous)
> - Jade Is The New Black
> - Just A Little Rösti At This
> - Ski Teal We Drop
> - William Tell Me About Opi
> - Opi Drip & Dry ( This works really well, I normally use Seche but that didn't gave a good result with chanel Miami Peach, too much shrinkage, so I gave it a try. I use the normal Opi topcoat first and then the drops.)
> 
> Chanel Paradoxal also found its way into my bag and I got 2 Diamont Cosmetics in the mail: Smokey Rose and Very Berry Smoothie (both dusty 'Victorian' pinks, SR is the darkest of the two)
> And I also got Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Creme wich I love love love!!!!!
> Guess I'm having a nail thing going on lately.



OMG Opi at Planet Parfum? How much are they going for if I may ask?


----------



## Phédre

They were &#8364; 13,95. At the shop in Wijnegem shopping Centre there were 2 large racks and a smaller one on the counter. I felt like a child in a candystore!!!


----------



## sbabyphat

Just ordered the Clarisonic Mia!!


----------



## mcb100

Keratin Complex color care shampoo
keratin complex color care conditioner
Ardell false lashes 105 
Ardell falsies 105


----------



## lookatme

was at HEB food shopping and picked up these few things:






wet n wild coloricon shadow in lust
wet n wild idol eyes cream shadow pencil in techno
wet n wild coloricon polish in blue jitters
maybelline cool effects cooling shadow/liner in peach daiquiri
maybelline Lash Stiletto mascara in Very black


----------



## SillyLaura

What I bought since Friday:

Dior Hydra Life Pro-Youth Comfort Creme
Lancome La Rose Deco blush
Lancome Effacernes concealer
MAC Studio Sculpt concealer
Blistex lip balm


----------



## gre8dane

Phédre;16448107 said:
			
		

> This week I found out that OPI is finally selling in Belgium at Planet Perfume!!!!!!! I was almost drooling over all the gorgeous colors. So I got me some polish:
> - My Private Jet ( I tried it immediately when I got home! It's just fabulous)
> - Jade Is The New Black
> - Just A Little Rösti At This
> - Ski Teal We Drop
> - William Tell Me About Opi
> - *Opi Drip & Dry* ( This works really well, I normally use Seche but that didn't gave a good result with chanel Miami Peach, too much shrinkage, so I gave it a try. I use the normal Opi topcoat first and then the drops.)
> 
> Chanel *Paradoxal* also found its way into my bag and I got 2 Diamont Cosmetics in the mail: Smokey Rose and Very Berry Smoothie (both dusty 'Victorian' pinks, SR is the darkest of the two)
> And I also got Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Creme wich I love love love!!!!!
> Guess I'm having a nail thing going on lately.


 
Gorgeous colors Phedre, especially the Chanel Paradoxal.

I LOVE OPI Drip Dry - I had to order a couple of the less expensive larger size from transdesign.com.  I'm giving up on the Seche Vite & Poshe top drying coats due to the shrinkage.  I just bought a regular top coat and Drip Dry will be my choice to dry the polish.


----------



## lesasue86

deo
nail polish
cold cream
handwash


----------



## aclineo

mac paint pots (constructivist and delft)


----------



## lantana19

CQ nail polishes in Pink Suede, Shimmering Bark and Chocolate Plum.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Lipsticks: Pet Me, Please Aristo-Cat, and Radicchio
MAC Liquid Eye Liners: Marked For Glamour, Defiantely Feline, and Smoky Heir
Estee Lauder Nail Polish in Bronzed Goddess


----------



## peach.

*It'sanaddiction*, really loving your hauls as of late! Which one of those lipsticks is your fave?

I got Estee Lauder Double Wear Light yesterday at SFO Duty Free. I'm hoping it lasts through the heat and humidity in Japan.

I also got before leaving California:

Backup of Urban Decay Naked palette
Tweezerman eyebrow scissors
Merlot Night Cream


----------



## pursegal

it'sanaddiction said:


> MAC Lipsticks: Pet Me, Please Aristo-Cat, and Radicchio
> MAC Liquid Eye Liners: Marked For Glamour, Defiantely Feline, and Smoky Heir
> Estee Lauder Nail Polish in Bronzed Goddess



Hey fellow Chitown gal...   

I love the MAC colors... great choices!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks pursegal and peach! It's a tough call, but I think I like Aristo-cat best, it's a frosted plummy shade purrfect for fall


----------



## girlygirl3

My NARS order arrived today!  I got:
Rajasthan e/s duo
Gothika lipgloss
Free sample of Orgasm Illuminator


----------



## laurens714

Clinique Liquid Facial Wash Mild & Make-up Forever Aqua Eyes in black.


----------



## krazydaisy

All over eyeshadow brush


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Today's haul

China Glaze Awakening collection
OPI Go Goth Minis
CG Emerald Sparkle
Color Club Snakeskin
Color Club Nothing But Truffle
Orly Meet Me Under the Mistletoe


----------



## Necromancer

I bought some cosmetics on the weekend because I forgot to take my makeup bag away with me. I bought Pupa and Rimmel, which are very reasonably priced. I bought based on colour, and overall, what I got was OK - lip and eye pencils, eyeshadow, concealer, mascara. I'll probably post a pic a little later when my camera's charged.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Picked up something DDF at TJMaxx, hauled a few polishes and creams in clearance at Ulta (go go 20% coupon!) and picked up Essie Sew Psyched(sp?).


----------



## xpurseloverx

more polish lol =P
OPI DS- Magic
OPI DS- Radienence
OPI- Diva of Geneva
OPI- Here to day argon tomarrow SUEDE


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bunnymasseuse said:


> Picked up something DDF at TJMaxx, hauled a few polishes and creams in clearance at Ulta (go go 20% coupon!) and picked up Essie Sew Psyched(sp?).


Pix!

SB O-Gloss Noir only available at Sephora






The Body Shop Moringa Shower Gel
DDF Protect and Correct
Philosophy Double Rich Hot Cocoa 3 in 1
2x Befine Skin Care Evening Samplers
Korres Hand Cream with Thyme Honey






Meyers Clean Day Holiday Care Set
Burt's Bees Baby Bar Soap

Thymes:
Kimono Rose in hand lotion, foaming bath, hand cream
Red Cherie body lotion and hand lotion
Nailtiques Oil Therapy
C&E Body Butter
Solar Balm x2
Passion Fruit Kiss of Moisture x2
OPI (something)
Piggy Polish I Pink Differently Than Others
CHI (something else)






Travel size Yes to Cucumbers Face Wipes
SB Lipgloss in Disguise
Dermalogica Sebum Clearing Masque
Essie Sew Psyched
Sally Hansen Shining Moment


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Today@ Sephora
Marc Jacobs "Daisy" Roller ball. Love this, making it my new go to scent!


----------



## laureenthemean

MAC Jade Dragon, Rain of Flowers, Vestral White





Orly Cosmic FX collection!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Walmart trip:




I was going to avoid the cosmetics section because I DO NOT NEED ANY MAKEUP. But, I'm so glad I went. I got those two fragrances for only $14 a piece.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

You're going to love that Orly FX collection.  

I know there's a few dupes in there, but the formula on the Orlys is sooooo good.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Polishes

Jade Dragon - Rain of Flowers - Imperial Flower


----------



## Tangerine

I bought MAC Rain of Flowers too. But I also have NARS Purple Rain. I haven't compared them yet, but I hope they are different enough to justify keeping both


----------



## Blondee178

Urban Decay Naked Palette
Nars Blush - Amour
Nars Lip Laquer - Eros
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara
Maybelline Stiletto Lash
Sephora Brand: Make-up remover
                     Brushes
                     Eyeliner
                     Lip Gloss - Nude


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Matt Touch Primer
Bliss Fabulous Foaming Facewash


----------



## lookatme

Ulta glass nail file
sally hansen cuticle remover
trim nail care sticks
burt's bees lemon butter cuticle creme
nail tek base coat
seche vite (50% at cvs!)
milani 3D holographic polish in HD
loreal voluminous mascara carbon black (target clearance 1.50!)
lash stiletto mascara and liquid liner pack (target clearance 2.37!)

I keep reading this site and there's always more stuff I want to to try.....


----------



## lolitablue

lookatme said:


> Ulta glass nail file
> sally hansen cuticle remover
> trim nail care sticks
> burt's bees lemon butter cuticle creme
> nail tek base coat
> seche vite (50% at cvs!)
> milani 3D holographic polish in HD
> loreal voluminous mascara carbon black (target clearance 1.50!)
> lash stiletto mascara and liquid liner pack (target clearance 2.37!)
> 
> I keep reading this site and there's always more stuff I want to to try.....


 
Great haul!! Love that some items were on clearance!!!


----------



## devoted7

it'sanaddiction said:


> MAC Polishes
> 
> Jade Dragon - Rain of Flowers - Imperial Flower



OMG! Those polishes....


----------



## VanessaJean

Love Britney Spears Fantasy!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I'm in the middle of a two week no-buy and these MAC polishes are killing me.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Stila Lip pot lip balm in Poire - I am sucker for a balm in a glass jar lol!


----------



## declaredbeauty

MUFE Duo Mat Powder Foundation in 218 & NARS Blush in Taos


----------



## mwmonica

La Mer Moisturising Lotion (the best facial lotion I have ever used)
Chanel Mat Lumiere (lasts all day)


----------



## VanessaJean

Anyone know the release date of the UD Book of Shadows III yet?


----------



## declaredbeauty

^You can buy it online through urbandecay.com on Sept 7th! I might have to do an all nighter for that one.


----------



## VanessaJean

They don't ship to Canada.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I took a few pics, but really it's not that much stuff, (tells self)

Bliss edt
Sephora Benefit Crescent Row edt samples






These were 1/2 price:
Dylan's Candy Bar Coconut BonBon  Butter Cream and Lip Saver





Nubar Vino Polish
Cuccio Grapeseed Oil Hand Anti-Oxidant
Cuccio Cuticle Butter Stick


----------



## babevivtan

*Just bought this yesterday*


----------



## Jessie Anne

Today, I bought...
MAC 188 foundation brush
MAC Brush cleaner
MAC Lip Conditioner in Petting Pink
 
I love me some MAC!


----------



## ellacoach

today I picked up 2 polishes from the new Essie collection: Merino Cool & Velvet Voyeur.


----------



## ellacoach

it'sanaddiction said:


> I took a few pics, but really it's not that much stuff, (tells self)
> 
> Bliss edt
> Sephora Benefit Crescent Row edt samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were 1/2 price:
> Dylan's Candy Bar Coconut BonBon Butter Cream and Lip Saver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nubar Vino Polish
> Cuccio Grapeseed Oil Hand Anti-Oxidant
> Cuccio Cuticle Butter Stick


 it'sanaddiction, how do you like the new fragrance from Bliss? I think I'm going to purchase the rollerball version of this next week.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^it's a nice fresh fragrance, unfortunately it doesn't last very long on me.


----------



## Necromancer

I bought some nail polishes today - 3 SpaRitual and 7 OPI. (I also bought other boring things like NP remover, lashes, glue, nail files and cotton balls.)





L to R: Regal, Spice Of Life and Shower The People





L to R: Who The Shrek Are You, Fiercely Fiona, That's All Bright With Me, Bronzed To Perfection, Done Out In Deco, Ski Teal We Drop and Cuckoo For This Color


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Love the variety of colors, all so pretty!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Why, thank you very much. :greengrin:


----------



## pearlisthegurl

necro nice little haul! you got some gorgeous shades!


----------



## babevivtan

*Great purchases, Neo!  Can't wait to see you deck out in Who The Shrek Are You *


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*While I was at Macy's last night I picked up a perfume I have been wanting for along time and I also got a great deal that I put in the *deals*s.It is the Lancome *Hypnose* and I got a great Free set with it~*


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*~~I forgot I also got a Lancome Serum for $65.00 and 2 Essie nail polishes, one pink, and one brown(decedant diva)~~*


----------



## girlygirl3

Picked up a Givenchy Le Prisme E/s Quad in Midnight Look.  I tempted to go back and get Blue Collection!


----------



## aprilgolightly

Kim Kardshian self tanner is the first self tanner that I have ever used that does not smell bad. It looks great as well. Her people did a great job.


----------



## lookatme

Lorac front of the line pro liquid liner on sale at Ulta for $9! reg $22
nyc waterproof pencil liner in black
palladio herbal foundation primer (keep reading it's similar to smashbox, we'll see...)
orly nailpolish in mirror mirror, ulta clearance 2.99

from target I got the jemma kidd fashion palette for 75% off... reg 29.00 got it for 7.25...has two shadows, eyeliner and 2 lipglosses.


----------



## sweetfacespout

it'sanaddiction said:


> These were 1/2 price:
> Dylan's Candy Bar Coconut BonBon  Butter Cream and Lip Saver


Haha I got this as a gift and I just read Dylan's Candy Bar and believe it or not I thought it was eatable and tried it


----------



## declaredbeauty

^haha how did it taste? I would probably do the same thing.


----------



## webbie

Been on a beauty binge last part of august and early this month!

Sephora:


Urban Decay Naked Palette (been reaching for this almost every day)
YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick #1, #2, & #26
Makeup Forever Rouge Artist lipstick #39 (dupe for #30 YSL Faubourg Peach since it was sold out at store)
YSL Gloss #7 & #8 <-the smell is AMAZING
Fusion Infatuation Trial Lipgloss set (Angelic, Pucker Up, In the Flesh)
Sephora Lip Liners #3, #4, & #16
Sephora Jumbo Eyeliners  #500, #501, #502, #505, #508, & #510
Makeup Forever Full Cover Concealer #8
Smashbox Soft Lights Palette <- perfect all over shimmer powder without all the glitter
Smashbox IT Kit (free beauty insider gift)
Korres Antiage creme (free beauty insider gift)
Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava Perfume Roll-on and Solid
VS:


Travel Antibacterial Gel (2x Love Spell, Amber Rose)
Travel Body Wash (Pure Seduction)
Travel Body Mist (Love Spell, Pure Seduction)
Travel Lotion (Love Spell)
Urban Outfitters:


Stila Travel Palette (trendsetting in tokyo, pretty in paris) <-awesome sets, hope to find more new palettes!
Summer Treats Lip Balm (strawberry shortcake, watermelon ice) <-couldn't resist the cute packaging
Head Massager
Momoko (small Japanese store):


Extra Large Mascara (black)
Shiseido Lip Balm (pineapple)
Large Square Stand-Up Mirror with funny face
MyMelodake Notebook <-I'm a sucker for cute Japanese stationary, had to throw this in even though its not beauty related, perhaps I can make beauty shopping lists on it 
Walgreens:


Revlon Eye Makeup Eraser Pen
Beautystory.com:


Heys Cosmetic Case in Army Green <-I've been on the hunt for a sturdy cosmetic travel case and came upon this for only $20!


----------



## declaredbeauty

^


----------



## girlygirl3

*webbie *- that's a gorgeous haul!  love everything!

i love the hard case.  where did you find it?


----------



## kabaker

OPI Ink
OPI Up Front and Personal
NARS Orgasm Blush


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Today's finds, some beauty store in the outlet mall I hit:

Thymes discontinued Green Tea Lotion and body wash





Spares of DS Couture and Passion with Zoya Shawn





ORLY Berry Blast, Strip Down and Sugar Plum





ORLY Take a Chance, Gorgeous and China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise Neon


----------



## mcb100

Smashbox limitless long wear lipgloss in Infinite
Philosophy On A Clear Day skincare value set
Smashbox Mother Earth palette


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mcb100 said:


> Smashbox Mother Earth palette


^I have yet to get that, but sometime I will


----------



## sweetfacespout

*webbie* great purchases! I love YSL!



declaredbeauty said:


> ^haha how did it taste? I would probably do the same thing.


It tasted disgusting, very chemical lol 

This is my newest purchase as I was in desperate need for a fun new pink lipgloss for my vacation in Greece: *YSL 4 Pure Raspberry Lipgloss*.


----------



## webbie

Thanks, declaredbeauty!

Girlygirl3 - I got the case on sale at beautystory.com, but they sell at zappos and off their own website 

Sweetfacespout- thanks! I just recently started trying ysl and am very pleased with it...great raspberry shade!


----------



## mcb100

Dior crayon eyeliner in black
Dior lip maximizer 
Dior eye makeup remover


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE HD powder
MAC Satin Taupe e/s
MAC Rubenesque pp


----------



## laurens714

Giorgio Armani Beauty Lasting Silk Compact Powder


----------



## LarissaHK

I bought yesterday some products from "Skin Food"
Let me show you
chocolate mask





"milk shake" make up remover




sugar hand cream




and two nail polishes


----------



## LarissaHK

....and then I get some souvenirs from SA
some samples of face cream, foundation, face mask




some more face mask




coupon for free face make up




and this cute shopping bag


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_Just purchased BE mineral foundation in Med._
_BE mineral veil_
_BE mineral compact(refillable)_
_Smashbox lip pencil in Choc. brown_
_Smashbox fast forward eyeshadow stick in showcase_
_All ebay finds_


----------



## aclineo

nars senorita lipstick, ysl eye colour touch, laura mercier tinted moisturizer, and a new coastal scents lip palette


----------



## Just 1 More

A big bundle of goodies - I ordered "New Beauty 10-piece Test Tube with Magazine Limited Edition" from QVC during their recent weekend of beauty. (item # A211725)

Includes:
4.2 oz Supersmile professional whitening toothpaste
0.24 oz Mally Beauty waterproof volumizing mascara
0.5 oz DDF advanced firming cream
0.3 oz Dr. Denese HydroShield ultra moisturizing face serum
6-oz WEN cleansing conditioner
1-oz Laura Mercier foundation primer
2-oz philosophy pure grace shower cream
0.33 oz Kate Somerville Quench hydrating face serum
0.12 oz StriVectin overnight facial serum
New Beauty magazine
DVD
DVD run time is approximately 98 minutes
Made in Italy/USA

The box








On opening the box






the "test tube" 







goodies







more goodies





(I didn't include a separate pic of the DVD that came with it but you can see it peeking out in pic 3).


----------



## octopus17

Here's my latest beauty purchases...


Oribe supershine moisturizing cream
Clarins Vital Light day cream
Clarins (reformulated) Extra-firming foundation SPF 15 in Nude
Chanel Rouge Coco in 02 Perle and 10 Camelia
Laura Mercier lip balm SPF 15 in Rose
By Terry Touche Veloutee in no.2 Cream


...and that will have to do me for a while


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Tweezerman glass pedicure file from Sallys for 5.99 marked down from 14.99


----------



## karester

Besides the MAC stuff I got (check it out), I went to Ulta and got:

- Shu Uemura eyelash curler
- Tarte Cheek Stain in Natural Beauty
- Benefit Boi-ing and Eye Bright To Go
- Samples of Tarte mascara and two Benefit lipglosses


----------



## Necromancer

Yesterday I bought some YSL lip pencils and SpaRitual nail polishes:


----------



## mcb100

Eco Tools 6 piece brush set
Loreal spray self tanner
Burts Bees acne solutions moisturizer


----------



## krazydaisy

Necromancer those polishes are pretty


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, *krazydaisy*. I really like SpaRitual, they're my fave brand of nail polish.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

LarissaHK said:


> I bought yesterday some products from "Skin Food"
> Let me show you
> chocolate mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "milk shake" make up remover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugar hand cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and two nail polishes


 

I would love to try some Skin Food products, gonna do a google search now!


----------



## SillyLaura

Purchased a backup of Chanel's 'Paradoxal' nail varnish. wooties!


----------



## Samia

LarissaHK, I love Skin Food products! I love their hand/cuticle creams.

Didn't get a chance to take pics but yesterday I bought:

Mac Eyeshadows: Satellite Dreams, Vibrant Grape, I got these specially for the upcoming holiday (EID) 
Mac Brush 217 

Bobbi Brown:
Shimmer Blush in Coral
Lipstick in Washed Rose
And Loose powder in Warm natural


----------



## Spendaholic

My Amazon Order - Scholl Party Feet Invisible Gel Heel Shields. (beauty for my feet)


----------



## frick&frack

milani dress maker nail polish


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My first fragrance purchase from B&BW, these both will be great for fall:
Sensual Amber - Body Cream, Shower Cream, and EDT
Midnight Pomegranate Shea Hand Cream
Black Ametyst - EDT and Shower Cream







Also Chanel Steel NP and Star Glossimer


----------



## Tangerine

it'sanaddiction said:


> My first fragrance purchase from B&BW, these both will be great for fall:
> Sensual Amber - Body Cream, Shower Cream, and EDT
> Midnight Pomegranate Shea Hand Cream
> Black Ametyst - EDT and Shower Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Chanel Steel NP and Star Glossimer



Love all these things!

And those scents ARE perfect for fall. I have all of them for exactly that purpose too


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Thanks! I was going thru my fragrances and realized most of them are better suited for summer. I think Sensual Amber is my fav, I can't stop sniffin my wrist.


----------



## pquiles

NARS e/s: Rated R, Isolde, Goldfinger, Petula (cream e/s)
Laura Mercier brushes: #5 Powder and #2b Sheer Blush
NARS brushes: #16 shader, #3 contour


----------



## sabrunka

I got Chanel Rose Insolence and Rouge Fatal nail polishes, and I got Guerlain Candy Pink Kiss Kiss Gloss Stick... Love all my stuff .


----------



## dawnqueenb69

dawnqueenb69 said:


> _Just purchased BE mineral foundation in Med._
> _BE mineral veil_
> _BE mineral compact(refillable)_
> _Smashbox lip pencil in Choc. brown_
> _Smashbox fast forward eyeshadow stick in showcase_
> _All ebay finds_


 _I will post pic.s when all of my items arrive, I just got my 1st B.E. order today, the BE mineral foundation in med. and I must say, I love it_


----------



## declaredbeauty

*A few new goodies:*




NARS Blushes in Dolce Vita & Exhibit A
Ben Nye Concealer wheel in SK-3


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_OPI (yodel me on my cell)$8.50_


----------



## skinbube

Clarins Shaping Facial LIft Lipo Drain Serum, great lift to your face contour...works wonders to your double chin! THumbs UP!


----------



## babyontheway

Butter of london nail polish in all hail mcqueen and victorian
Chanel nailpolish in steel and strong
Chanel glossimer in star
( I have 6 more chanel polish on the way!)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Today's purchase:
www.i974.photobu





cket.com


----------



## Karla

Hi!  I love reading this thread but this is my first post here. I kept waiting to post until I could take pictures but knowing me that will be like never so I'm posting without pics.     I've really been on a cosmetic kick recently and have splurged quite a bit.  I've recently bought:

Josie Maran tinted moisurizer
Josie Maran concealer
Josie Maran My Favorite Argan Powders Palette
Josie Maran Argan Hair Serum
Josie Maran Argan Oil
Jpsie Maran Lip Gloss in Daring

I'm loving my JM stuff but am not tremendously impressed with the Hair Serum.  I'm wondering how it compares to the Moroccan Oil.

I purchased these items from Nars:

Tzarine Duo
Palladium Pencil
Strawberry Fields gloss

and I purchased my first MAC concealer and Lippman Across the Universe polish from Nordstrom.

I also placed my order yesterday for Chanel Khaki Vert and Khaki Brun polishes. 

I bought (but haven't received yet) the CND Shellac base coat, top coat and Romantique polish as well as a UV light from eBay.

I ordered the All Hail McQueen Butter London polish and a UV top coat from Ulta as well.

I've also gotten addicted to reading nail polish blogs recently and have bought quite a few polishes from ebay (about 15!).  I'll have to post a pic of those once I've received them all.  Those blogs are dangerous to my checking account!  I'm so excited about the colors I have coming!


----------



## mcb100

MrsTGreen, Does that smell good? I love perfumes.


----------



## Karla

it'sanaddiction said:


> My first fragrance purchase from B&BW, these both will be great for fall:
> Sensual Amber - Body Cream, Shower Cream, and EDT
> Midnight Pomegranate Shea Hand Cream
> Black Ametyst - EDT and Shower Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Chanel Steel NP and Star Glossimer



I have the Midnight Pomegranate body wash and love it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

mcb100 said:


> MrsTGreen, Does that smell good? I love perfumes.



 this scent. I tried a sample of it first to make sure I liked it. Hubby loves the smell of it too!! It's a light, crisp, aquatic scent with some warmth to it.


----------



## methcat

fabulush.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/chanel-247-khaki-vert.jpg
chanel khaki vert, yay!


----------



## mariah9999

A few OPI, Nicole, Gelish, Geleration, and Shellac polishes!  I'm polish obsessed!


----------



## Odalysb2006

Clarisonic Opal. Love it!


----------



## Karla

Odalysb2006 said:


> Clarisonic Opal. Love it!



Ooh, I've been wanting to try that.  I love my Clarisonic.  I have the Opal on my Christmas list.


----------



## mcb100

Trish Mcevoy lipgloss in Sexy


----------



## Deborah1986

_





Dior lipgoss on the left 



_


----------



## sun.shyne

_Stila Lip Glaze - Strawberry
NARS Lip Gloss - Oasis_


----------



## klj

BM face powder
Aveda Shampure
CeraVe face wash
Sebastian Shaper
MAC shadow~ Texture


----------



## babyontheway

ordered these goodies from Nm to get GWP
Chanel rose insolent, rouge fatal and rose confidentail nail polish
chanel gel mask


----------



## bunnymasseuse

klj said:


> BM face powder
> Aveda Shampure
> CeraVe face wash
> Sebastian Shaper
> MAC shadow~ Texture


I see you got the CeraVe face wash, did you ever try the Cetaphil? Is there something about the CeraVe you like better? I've got the CV moisturizer but not the face wash....


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Got a bottle of Deborah Lippmann in the mail today and just to keep things trashy, I went and hauled at the drugstore too.

SALLY HANSEN Purple Gala
SINFUL COLORS What's Your Name
DEBORAH LIPPMANN Ruby Red Slippers
SINFUL COLORS Mercury Rising
WET N WILD  Blackmail


----------



## coreenmd

a huge haul of skinfood stuff!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Alterna Seasilk Hair Masque
Sephora Expert Nail Buffer


----------



## kristenmi123

I bought Chanel Nail polish #509 Paradoxal

and Clinique Repairwear laser focus


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Mini can of Loreal Elnett Satin
Aveeno Nourish and Condition leave in treatment


----------



## Just 1 More

Zoya np in Shiloh & Eve


----------



## alexandra28

YSL Rouge Volupte Perle #102 - Coral Sun. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Kansashalo

Just ordered MUFE primer in caramel as well as a free e/s from Sephora.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

From the Neiman Marcus Beauty Event:

Dior Capture Totale XP Serum (qualified for a GWP)
Makeup bag, Mini mascara, Glow gloss, J'adore edp and L'or De Vie Face





Neiman faux suede and shearling tote with goodies:


----------



## LarissaHK

so great and cute set


----------



## klj

bunnymasseuse said:


> I see you got the CeraVe face wash, did you ever try the Cetaphil? Is there something about the CeraVe you like better? I've got the CV moisturizer but not the face wash....



Hi *bunny*~ I've tried Cetaphil too..and for some reason love the CeraVe more...I never have any strange breakouts anymore..wierd dry patches..
I have been buying both the tub of moisturizer and the face wash..


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow! loving your haul,*itanaddiction*

UPS just made my day...got my Khaki Vert


----------



## bunnymasseuse

klj said:


> Hi *bunny*~ I've tried Cetaphil too..and for some reason love the CeraVe more...I never have any strange breakouts anymore..wierd dry patches..
> I have been buying both the tub of moisturizer and the face wash..


Thanks!^^

I find the Cetaphil is REALLY leaving my face scaley so I might give the CeraVe a shot instead (I do like the moisturizer for sure...).


----------



## klj

^ Its kind of strange because I know they feel like almost identical face washes..but for some reason..I've had only good luck things with CeraVe...could be all in my head too...but hopefully not..


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> From the Neiman Marcus Beauty Event:
> 
> Dior Capture Totale XP Serum (qualified for a GWP)
> Makeup bag, Mini mascara, Glow gloss, J'adore edp and L'or De Vie Face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neiman faux suede and shearling tote with goodies:


 

Wow, that's a beautiful and generous gwp from Dior!
Thanks for the pic of NM's gift bag.  I placed my order and can't wait to get it!  My bag will be leopard as it was the only option.  The Clinique and Chanel samples look substantial!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Nothing makes my day more than a Sephora box in the mail.

Illamasqua Muse
2 deluxe sample mascaras - Tarina Tarantino and Dior Extase
Dylan's Candy Bar Chocolate Cupcake bodywash (4bucks!)
Kat Von D - Adora Lipstick/MY PRECIOUS (swatches in the next few days) LOOK.AT.EET !!!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Nice! The Illamasqua polish looks cool!

deedee, gotta love the UPS man! My khaki's are scheduled for later today, yay!

girlygirl, I think the leopard will be nice, I couldn't decide between it and the olive.


----------



## Spendaholic

my Debenhams order.

Chanel Glossimer - 119 Wild Rose.


----------



## babyontheway

^^ Love the wild rose glossimer- I can't wait for the holiday set to be release which includes wild rose
I am so psyched that my Urban Decay Naked Palette arrived today!!!!- thanks for the tip my fellow PF'r


----------



## Just 1 More

Hempz Body Butter
baine de terre sugar & fig scalp massage scrub


----------



## Spendaholic

babyontheway said:


> ^^ Love the wild rose glossimer- I can't wait for the holiday set to be release which includes wild rose
> I am so psyched that my Urban Decay Naked Palette arrived today!!!!- thanks for the tip my fellow PF'r


 
*babyontheway* - Thank you, im loving Wild Rose, i didn't now if i would like but i'm over the moon happy. . I found a beauty blog website with a review about the glossimer and when for it. I was looking for something close to my bare lip colour and this is perfect better IRL. I couldn't be more happy. Hope you get what you want from the holiday collection.


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the Dylan's Candy Bar stuff. I want more of the scrub but can't find it anywhere...


----------



## aclineo

babyontheway said:


> ^^ Love the wild rose glossimer- I can't wait for the holiday set to be release which includes wild rose
> I am so psyched that my Urban Decay Naked Palette arrived today!!!!- thanks for the tip my fellow PF'r


lucky! the naked palette has been on the top of my list for ages now . . .


----------



## Nat

Today I bought:

* Chanel Inimitable Intense Mascara - 10 Noir
* Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof Eyeliner - 20 Espresso
* Clinique High Impact Lipstick SPF 15 - 24 Nearly Violet
* Clinique Take The Day Off Make Up Remover
* Tweezerman Super Curl Eyelash Curler


----------



## thegoreprincess

Crystal nail file!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

VanessaJean said:


> Love the Dylan's Candy Bar stuff. I want more of the scrub but can't find it anywhere...


Try your local Marshalls /TJMaxx stores, I've seen some of the line there discounted and clearanced.


----------



## sweetfacespout

I finally went to the makeupforever boutique today.


----------



## ByMoonlight

^ Sweet haul, sweetfacespout! 

Shiseido Sheer Matifying Compact SPF 22
...and lots of skincare samples from their Qiora line!


----------



## kenseysimone

chanel - brun & steel
essie - sew psyched


----------



## VanessaJean

We don't have TJ Maxx or Marshells.  

Placed a Sephora order today. I got UD BOS III and will take pics of the rest when it arrives.


----------



## krazydaisy

I bought the BOS III too!


----------



## ColdSteel

Sally Hansen Wet Cement. It's a wonderful creme grey polish... Just what I wanted! 

And something that'll do me double duty - a new box of baking soda. I make baking soda masques (baking soda with just enough water for a paste) from time to time to treat my oily forehead. It feels great and is cheaper than anything else! No more bleached shirt collars from benzoyl peroxide.


----------



## Kansashalo

VanessaJean said:


> Love the Dylan's Candy Bar stuff. I want more of the scrub but can't find it anywhere...



Its also on clearance at www.sephora.com


----------



## luv2smilexo

I bought chantecaille future skin and the tigers palette from the neimans beauty event. got lots of fun samples too


----------



## kuishinbomeow

I asked the Hubby to buy a Lancome Blanc Expert GN-White from Hong Kong International Airport. He bought two, and gave me as a souvenir.


----------



## girlygirl3

luv2smilexo said:


> I bought chantecaille future skin and the tigers palette from the neimans beauty event. got lots of fun samples too


 
How is the tigers palette?  It looks so pretty!


----------



## cristalena56

Had to goto the mall to get some of my clinique perfectly real make up and found it was perfect timing. Dillards was having a GWP, whee hee!!  I also happened to find a cart selling konad products outside of it. i also got 2 pair of coach shoes for 49 bucks!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Shoot I need to head over to Dillards!

I just purchased a bottle of Lolita Lempicka's Fleur de Corail


----------



## girlygirl3

My purchases at the Bobbi Brown counter today:

Hydrating Face Cream
Long wear gel eye liner in Black Mauve - I may still get Violet but I'm not sure yet
Blush brush - This one I'll return and repurchase at Barney's Beauty event next weekend!


----------



## VanessaJean

Just placed a Philosophy order and ordered hair extensions from Rapunzel Rapunzel.


----------



## allbrandspls

China glaze nail polish and cuticle oil and shiner.


----------



## babyontheway

*Waves* Hey W- great China Glaze haul, looking at all those beautiful colors makes me want to go paint my nails


----------



## NoSnowHere

Sally Hansen cuticle moisturizer pen
Ulta nail color in blue streak
Ulta waterproof eyeliner in Indigo


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> *Waves* Hey W- great China Glaze haul, looking at all those beautiful colors makes me want to go paint my nails


Hey K, yeah i get lazy after a while, needed to wear more colour. Now i have no excuse.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Body Shop Intensive Firming Mask & Vitamin E Moisture Mask


----------



## Just 1 More

it's just a $4.79 ebay purchase BUT -- I luv, luv, luv my new crystal nail file w/ a storage tube.   

It seems so much more gentler on the nails - they don't feel like they are ripped/torn, & my nail tips are very smooth w/ little effort.  Highly recommended - I can't imagine using cheapo emery boards ever again!


----------



## i<3handbags

I am hoping the foundation is as good as the hype about it. The polishes are buy one get one free at Rite Aid, and the pink came with a free top coat! I decided I would get this polish instead of the one with VV.


----------



## karester

MAC Prolongwear Foundation and Concealer in NW20
MAC Viva Glam Cyndi lipglass
L'Oreal Double Extend Beauty Tubes mascara (curiosity got the best of me)


----------



## laila0185

Mac: Mineralize Skin Finish
Mac: Blush Ambering Rose


----------



## hautecouture15

All from cco! 
-mac tempting quad
-dreammaker e/s (starflash)
-style snob e/s (starflash)
-buddy up mineralize blush
-local colour dazzleglass
-soft wave lipglass


----------



## babyontheway

Finally received my chanel Khaki nail polish collection!  (Khaki vert, khaki rose and khaki brun)


----------



## mrsadkins9399

From Macys.com:

Chanel Glossimer in Pagoda
Chanel Natural Finish Pressed Powder in Translucent 1


----------



## i<3handbags

MAC Golden Olive Pigment


----------



## Just 1 More

more crystal nail files - so cute & inexpensive!!


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ Those are cute! Where can you buy them?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Lip Glow lip balm


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Just placed an order at RBL.com Catherine, Catherine H and Anne nail polishes!


----------



## frick&frack

sally hansen fortifying base coat & carmex lotion (?!) from walgreens


----------



## babyontheway

Finally picked up my chanel holiday lip gloss set today- contains wild rose and muskat glossimers and nude lip liner and sharpener


----------



## girlygirl3

I read about this line on Cafe Makeup's and thebeautylookbook blogs and I was hooked!

I had to get one of the *kaleidoscope e/s palettes*.  The new one for fall is called Le Cirque, which I tried, but with my skintone, the colors didn't show up the way they should.  Then I decided to try the *Devotion palette *and that was the one!  The shadows work so beautifully together, I've never seen anything like it.  They work well separately too!
The other items:
*Peau Vierge* - The tinted moisturizer (either Light/Medium or Medium/Dark) is sooo nice!  It evened out my skintone with medium coverage and felt nice on my skin.  I picked this up at NM's beauty event that came with the eyelash curler GWP!
Lipstick in *Sydney*
Lipgloss in *Toffee Creme*
The lipstick is a beautiful red for those who are drawn to red.  I prefer to wear the gloss over it to calm it down.
Single e/s in *Platinum *- I needed one to blend with the palette colors
Lipgloss in *LaBelle *- New for fall.  It looks dark in the tube but can apply sheerly.  Layered over the red Sydney l/s and it becomes really plummy!
Lastly, an e/s brush.  Perfect for travel!

This is a pricey line, but I'm loving everything so far!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Awesome! I've been wanting to try this line!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

From Bobbi Brown Black Mauve Gel Eyeliner
And 3 GWP from her new hydrating line





Fragrances on sale!
JLo Glow After Dark
Jessica Simpson Fancy Love


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> sally hansen fortifying base coat & carmex lotion (?!) from walgreens



I saw that carmex came out with a lotion. Let me know if it's any good


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> From Bobbi Brown Black Mauve Gel Eyeliner
> And 3 GWP from her new hydrating line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fragrances on sale!
> JLo Glow After Dark
> Jessica Simpson Fancy Love


 

Oh I just got BB's Black Mauve too!  I'm liking it a lot!  I still don't know yet if I want the Violet which was my original intention!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^Awesome! I've been wanting to try this line!


 
Yeah!  Le Metier is beautiful but pricey!


----------



## eminere

Just restocked on Clinique Moisture Surge Face Spray and TIGI Bed Head Self Absorbed Mega Nutrient Shampoo


----------



## ashtray-girl

mac studio moisture tint in light (I'm in LOVE!!!), Inglot individual lashes and Duo adhesive, latex-sponges. . . nothing special, though I only went to the mall to collect some clothes my mom had ordered from another boutique.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Just 1 More said:


> more crystal nail files - so cute & inexpensive!!


I like these. Are those the containers on the left? May I ask where you purchased them? Thanks.


----------



## ellacoach

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia 3.4 oz bottle


----------



## lookatme

I got this stuff this past week.. was just waiting for the ELF stuff to get here. I ordered 2 wks ago and it just got here... horrible.

Revlon colorstay shadow quad in sunrise, sunset
Revlon colorstay shadow quad in blushed wines
Revlon colorstay eyeliner in black
Revlon super lustrous lipsticks in champagne on ice and toast of new york
Maybelline stylish smokes quad in natural smokes
Maybelline colorsensational lipstain in cherry pop
Rimmel profession eyebrow pencil in black brown
ELF high definition powder
ELF cream eyeliner in purple
ELF blending eye brush


----------



## beauty k addict

ok this month's beauty buys.. a couple chanels, soap & glory body butter + dior beauty stuff (i scored a free beauty suitcase w samples, dior cell phone charm and one year subscription to elle canada mag because the ladies at my fave chanel and dior beauty counter adore me! gee whiz i wonder why hmm.. lol)





















another tweezer to add to my collection..








and a slew of mark. items (LOVE)


----------



## girlygirl3

beauty k addict - beautiful haul!  that dior palette is pretty and i was wondering about the beauty case too.  nice!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Two new chanel polishes


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I couldn't wait for the Khakis to get here, so I went and pillaged a Sally's.  Then I stopped at the grocery store and saw an OPI dustbin, so naturally I abducted a bottle. 







ORLY Goth
ORLY Lunar Eclipse
OPI Wing It!
CHINA GLAZE Watermelon Rind
CHINA GLAZE Blue Sparrow



Jesus Glitter-Hauling Christ, ladies.


----------



## Jujuma

ellacoach said:


> Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia 3.4 oz bottle


You're so lucky, I so wanted to love this scent. It just smelled funky on me, but not on the stick, I still loved it there. I did get lucky and get one of the last bottles of the ltd edition summer ones. Don't have it with me, not the amber one, which I loved. The other one I think it was water lilly  something. Wish I could have them all. It's the only fragrance that my whole male house seems to tolerate. J Malone rep said it was because they use natural not synthetic fragrance. Enjoy yours!


----------



## beauty k addict

thanks GG! i missed the VIVE dior workshop so i was unsure if i still qualify for the suitcase plus you're supposed to purchase 2 items from the fall collection line which i didn't. but since i'm friendly w the beauticians at the chanel and dior counter they always throw in extra stuff for me to bring home. 





girlygirl3 said:


> beauty k addict - beautiful haul! that dior palette is pretty and i was wondering about the beauty case too. nice!


----------



## i<3handbags

lookatme said:


> I got this stuff this past week.. was just waiting for the ELF stuff to get here. I ordered 2 wks ago and it just got here... horrible.
> 
> Revlon colorstay shadow quad in sunrise, sunset
> Revlon colorstay shadow quad in blushed wines
> Revlon colorstay eyeliner in black
> Revlon super lustrous lipsticks in champagne on ice and toast of new york
> Maybelline stylish smokes quad in natural smokes
> Maybelline colorsensational lipstain in cherry pop
> Rimmel profession eyebrow pencil in black brown
> ELF high definition powder
> ELF cream eyeliner in purple
> ELF blending eye brush




Have you used the ELF powder before? I have heard that you can't tell the difference between this and the Make Up For Ever HD Microfinish Powder.


----------



## lookatme

i<3handbags said:


> Have you used the ELF powder before? I have heard that you can't tell the difference between this and the Make Up For Ever HD Microfinish Powder.


 
no, my first time trying it. I've heard the same thing as you so I'm trying it out...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Two new chanel polishes


 
Which ones? I just bought Orange Fizz. My crappy pic doesn't show just how pretty it is.


----------



## Odette

Nars Powder Foundation in Deauville
Sephora Smoky Cream Eyeliner in Cafe

Also got the Nars VIB Bonus (lip gloss and bronzer) - really small but I love the mini gloss!


----------



## girlygirl3

^ I picked up the NARS VIB bonus too!  I like the lip gloss but I was more interested in Laguna since I never had it!


----------



## bnjj

Viktor and Rolf Flowrbomb EDP
Redken 07 Ringlet Curl Perfector
B&BW Black Amethyst Body Cream and Spray
Cover Girl Lash Blast and Volume Exact Mascaras


----------



## sweetfacespout

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Which ones? I just bought Orange Fizz. My crappy pic doesn't show just how pretty it is.


Gorgeous colour  I want it too!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Just got my Chanel Khakis and Paradoxal in today:













I also got Essie SEW PSYCHED and MERINO COOL:


----------



## cristalena56

ordered my UD Book of Shadows III from sephora last night and today i got some mopre Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask(it lasted me a year)


----------



## luv2smilexo

i just got chantecaille sylvies personal palette off ebay


----------



## merekat703

Got UD Natural Eye palette, Chanel Paradoxal and the Stila 8 gloss set which I LOVE!!


----------



## merekat703

I am jealous of your cute little dust bags!! Did you order off Chanel.com?



BourgeoisStoner said:


> Just got my Chanel Khakis and Paradoxal in today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got Essie SEW PSYCHED and MERINO COOL:


----------



## lookatme

mac moisturelush cream
nyx doll eye mascara
nyx lip pencil in natural
nyx eye pencil in emerald city


----------



## catrice75

MAC studio concealer

Bobbi Brown Lipstick in black cherry with free mini moisturizers (2) and a clear gloss on bobbibrown.com

Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Pink Truffle and free giftz from Saks.com


----------



## VanessaJean

*Catrice* do you like the MAC concealer for under eyes?


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

merekat703 said:


> I am jealous of your cute little dust bags!! Did you order off Chanel.com?



Yes.  Aren't they adorable?


----------



## babyontheway

Today I received chanel hydramax lipcare, NARS VIB Bonus and Fakkai hairspray.. also got UD 24/7 gift pack (500 point VIB bonus)


----------



## karester

Combine this and my VV order, I am so banned (for the time being).

- MUFE HD foundation 115
- MUFE Smoky Lash mascara
- MUFE Aqua Eyes 2L
- Dior Rouge Dior in 555 Rose Dolce Vita and 644 Rouge Blossom
- Deluxe sample of Ojon Revitalizing Mist


----------



## girlygirl3

I decided to try some face products from Lush.  I'm a newbie!

I purchased Angels on Bare Skin facial cleanser.  I was told that the lavender ingredient will balance out my changing skin type:  part normal/part dry with oily tzone!  I also purchased the Eau Roma Water toner spray to complement the cleanser as it also has lavender.  

So far, so good!  It has only been a few days, so I can't say I can detect any difference.


----------



## catrice75

VanessaJean said:


> *Catrice* do you like the MAC concealer for under eyes?



I think it's a bit thick for under eyes, but its great for blemishes and dark spots!


----------



## Blondee178

UD BOSIII...on its was to me!

Mac Angel L/s
Mac Stripdown l/l
Mac Vanilla Pigment

Bobbi Brown Corrector
Bobbi Brown Concealer


----------



## BrooklynBAP

I hit up the Cosmetics Company store today 

MAC eye shadow in Time & Space
MAC lipstick in Hold the Pose
MAC lipstick in Tribalist


----------



## babyontheway

Just received my back up of the chanel holiday glossimer set


----------



## NoSnowHere

Bite of an Apple blush
She Who Dares shadow
Sweetie lipstick


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC:
Darkly My Dear blush
Devilishly Stylish lipglass
Prolong Wear Foundation NC35
Heartless lipstick
Cork lip pencil
www.i974.photobucke





t.com


----------



## VanessaJean

My Sephora order:
BOS III
Duo Lash Glue
Dior Extase mascara
MUFE Mat Velvet Foundation


----------



## VanessaJean

My Rapunzel hair extensions came today too!


----------



## frick&frack

orly nail polish


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Which one?

I got a box from M Beauty Lounge today.






*OPI Tease Y Does It  
ZOYA Kotori
ZOYA Cheryl 
ZOYA Roxy 
OPI 	The Show Must Go On 
ORLY Its Not Rocket Science*


----------



## Cheryl

UD BOS III
Lancome Teint Idole Fresh Wear Foundation
Lancome Definicils precious cells mascara
Chanel Pink pulsion glossimer
Chanel Pulsion polish


----------



## it'sanaddiction

OMG, loving everyones purchases!

I never tried Victoria Secret Beauty, and when I saw this palette I had to have it! Also decided to try a couple of fragrances.

Wink Wink Eye Palette
Amber Romance and Lost in Fantasy EDT's


----------



## guccissima

Just bought the Skinceuticals CE Ferulic serum and DHC Coenzyme moisturizer.....


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> OMG, loving everyones purchases!
> 
> I never tried Victoria Secret Beauty, and when I saw this palette I had to have it! Also decided to try a couple of fragrances.
> 
> Wink Wink Eye Palette
> Amber Romance and Lost in Fantasy EDT's


 
This palette is adorable!


----------



## laureenthemean

MAC Bad Fairy nail polish and Hot House lipglass from the Venomous Villains collection:


----------



## peach.

I am loving everyone's Venomous Villains hauls! 



guccissima said:


> Just bought the Skinceuticals CE Ferulic serum and DHC Coenzyme moisturizer.....



I want to try Skinceuticals! I heard their line is great. What does the serum do?

My drugstore haul:






Fiberwig mascara (can't believe I've never tried it before) with mini eyeliner sample, Dolly Wink liquid eyeliner, Biore cleanser (I tried the Purpose cleanser after seeing many rave reviews...broke me out, so I'm going back to this trusty one!), and the girl working there gave me sample toner and lipstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> This palette is adorable!


 
Thanks! I am actually impressed with the shadows. Decent color payoff, blendability, and it was only $17.00!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I bought two niche fragrances: Serge Lutens' Daim Blond and Profumi di Pantelleria's Jaila.


----------



## frick&frack

I need these!!!



laureenthemean said:


> MAC Bad Fairy nail polish and Hot House lipglass from the Venomous Villains collection:


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Theren

Got more of my Artistry Creme' Luxury, Artistry Vitamin C and Wild Yam, Artistry Skin refinishing lotion (omg this makes my skin feel like silk!!!), and Artistrys new midnight blue mascara.


----------



## lookatme

got 2 orly polishes in wandering vine and pure petunia @ cvs for 1.93ea!
the nicole by opi in too rich for you @ target for 3.50, was 50% off.


----------



## xpurseloverx

chanel - rogue fatal
mac - bad fairy & mean and green
mac- toxic tale and violetta
nars- mash and full metal jacket nail polish
at sallys clearence some china glaze and orly the orange from the pixie collection these were 1.99 =D 
sinful- gorgeous, sugar sugar, nail junkie


----------



## lolitablue

A little late but got some HTF (for me) items that I've been wanting!!

Tarte Femme Fatale











UD Book of Shadows Volume II












UD Ammo






Sephora Large Palette






I think I am set with e/s until Xmas!! (I think!!!) :shame:

Also, today I got confirmation that my T3 Bespoke Blow Dryer is coming my way!!! 
Cannot wait!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Wow! have fun with the shadows, very nice!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bought Lancome Ageless Minerale Powder from Nordstrom and got GWP items.
Also got Dior High Shine Lipstick in Catwalk Mauve








My MAC order
Bad Fairy, Devilishly Stylish, Strange Potion and Briar Rose


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I love love LOVE Catwalk Mauve.  I got a mini of it with some mascara a few years ago and have been hooked ever since.

Then again, I love all of those Dior High Shines.  Runway Red and Flamenco Red =


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Rouge Pur Couture #6 Rose Bergamasque

YSL Rouge Pure Shine #26 Natural Beige


----------



## laureenthemean

Yay, my OPI Burlesque stuff came today!





L to R:  Simmer and Shimmer, Show It and Glow It!, Ink (not part of Burlesque), The Show Must Go On!





L to R:  Sparkle-icious, Extra-va-vaganza!, Bring On the Bling, Glow Up Already!


----------



## peach.

^  OH. EM. GEE!!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Here is my haul today...

Philosophy's Miracle Worker
Philosophy's Hope In A Jar (love this!)
a load of samples from Philosphy
Chanel Rouge Allure long wearing l/g in Impertinence
sample of Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## TygerKitty

laureenthemean said:


> Yay, my OPI Burlesque stuff came today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R:  Simmer and Shimmer, Show It and Glow It!, Ink (not part of Burlesque), The Show Must Go On!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R:  Sparkle-icious, Extra-va-vaganza!, Bring On the Bling, Glow Up Already!



HOLY MOLY!  So sparkly!


----------



## SillyLaura

Purchased MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural yesterday.


----------



## otilia

LUSH:

Big Shampoo
Eau Roma Water
Twilight Bath Ballistic
Iced Wine Shower Jelly
Glögg Shower Gel


----------



## krazydaisy

Those nail polishes look great, are they a new collection?


----------



## merekat703

Amazing Colors!!!


----------



## loves

wentworth-roth i love daim blond!

i always do a major stock-up every half a year:

origins checks & balances cleanser, out of trouble mask and the black mask, can't remember name
jurlique fruit enzyme aha exfoliant
e. arden prevage serum and sunblock x 2 sets
e. arden prevage eye cream
e. arden 8 hour cream
kose black mask
maybelline mascaras, the falsies, collosal volume express, collosal volume non-waterproof, and the funny vibrating one
l'oreal waterproof eyemakeup remover x 2
clarins tinted sunblock
klorane shampoo x 3
mac honeylust lipstick


----------



## mcb100

Philosophy lipgloss in Do What Comes Naturally
Too Faced glamour gloss in First Time
Bobbi Brown metallic long wear cream eyeshadow in Goldstone
Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation in Sand 2


----------



## laureenthemean

peach. said:


> ^  OH. EM. GEE!!!!





TygerKitty said:


> HOLY MOLY!  So sparkly!





merekat703 said:


> Amazing Colors!!!


Thank you!



krazydaisy said:


> Those nail polishes look great, are they a new collection?


Yup, it's called Burlesque.  I got them from transdesign.com but I'm not sure if they've been widely released yet.


----------



## cristalena56

MAC Venomous Villians Bad Fairy
NYX Cottage Cheese and Black Bean Jumbo Eye Pencils
Bourjois 3d Lipgloss cellphone lanyard thingy(it was on clearance for $2 at ulta)
Bourjois Shimmering Shine Liquid Shadow in brun magnetique
Bourjois  Cosmic Lip Gloss
Essie Bright Tights(bright orange.. good for halloween coming up for $4)
China Glaze Paper Chasing
China Glaze Sexy in the City(this seemed like a popular color since i bought one of the last 2)


----------



## cristalena56

laureenthemean said:


> Yay, my OPI Burlesque stuff came today!
> L to R:  Simmer and Shimmer, Show It and Glow It!, Ink (not part of Burlesque), The Show Must Go On!
> 
> L to R:  Sparkle-icious, Extra-va-vaganza!, Bring On the Bling, Glow Up Already!



oo pretty colors!!!!!!!


----------



## bnjj

Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Foundation


----------



## BagloverBurr

I ordered a bunch of NYX stuff off Ulta.com its all 40% off.


----------



## girlygirl3

I couldn't help it - I picked up Bobbi Brown's Modern Classic Lip & Eye Palette and the beauty case!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Picked up the SB Wish eyeliner and lipgloss set today from Ulta when they finally put them out.  Will have pics if not tomorrow later this week!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> I couldn't help it - I picked up Bobbi Brown's Modern Classic Lip & Eye Palette and the beauty case!


 
If I had extra cash right now, it would be mine! Congrats


----------



## xichic

Saks was having a great beauty event and i went a tad bit crazy at the Chanel counter. 

bought Chanel Sublimage Eye cream (hope it's absolutely worth it!), Paradoxal nail polish, Chanel nude lip gloss duo with lip pencil and sharpener, Smoky Eyes palette, and then some free chanel gifts (serum, mascara, etc)


----------



## mspera

A jar of La Mer Body Cream - so indulgent, fresh smelling, decadent! Love! Not a staple for me, but love treating myself to some. A little goes a long way for this rich cream.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Fun Bathing lipstick


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> If I had extra cash right now, it would be mine! Congrats


 
Thanks!  er, extra cash?


----------



## girlygirl3

xichic said:


> Saks was having a great beauty event and i went a tad bit crazy at the Chanel counter.
> 
> bought Chanel Sublimage Eye cream (hope it's absolutely worth it!), Paradoxal nail polish, Chanel nude lip gloss duo with lip pencil and sharpener, Smoky Eyes palette, and then some free chanel gifts (serum, mascara, etc)


 

beautiful picks!  i tried sublimage eye cream in samples and i liked it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

BBW stuff!

Candy Corn Pocketbac Hand Gel
Secret Wonderland Body Lotion
Twilight Woods Body Mist
Shea It isn't so  Foot
Shea Cashmere Hand
Also two large Slatkin 3 Wick Candles - Carmel Apples and Creamy Nutmeg


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

My MAC haul finally got here after 8 agonizing days.






Venomous Villains Heartless lipstick
Venomous Villains Bad Fairy nail polish
Ruby Woo Lipstick
Venomous Villains She Who Dares eyeminerals duo
Venomous Villains My Dark Magic eyeminerals duo
Venomous Villains Wicked Ways lipglass

Not as excited about Bad Fairy as I was a few weeks ago since finding out that it's so sheer, but I just tried Wicked Ways lipglass on, and it freakin rules.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Bad Fairy is still beautiful, took me 3 coats though!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

You know I had to swatch one nail. :greengrin:


----------



## mayen120

chanel goodies

[URL="


----------



## Sauté

Botox 
And got my Clarisonic Mia today. 
(Too bad i have to wait ´till tomorrow to get it charged. It takes 24h.)


----------



## nekonat

xichic said:


> Saks was having a great beauty event and i went a tad bit crazy at the Chanel counter.
> 
> bought Chanel Sublimage Eye cream (hope it's absolutely worth it!), Paradoxal nail polish, Chanel nude lip gloss duo with lip pencil and sharpener, Smoky Eyes palette, and then some free chanel gifts (serum, mascara, etc)



omg! Beautiful!!!! How was the brush set?


----------



## aclineo

mayen120 said:


> chanel goodies
> 
> [URL="


fatale61 is suuuuch a gorgeous red!


----------



## nekonat

burberry beauty pressed foundation #07.

It comes with a slight scent to it but I think I will only be using it for special occasions


----------



## straw227

I bought Too-Faced blush in "Papa-Don't-Preach", and its given me an allergic reaction!!! (I have sensitive skin) Oh my gosh. The whole side of my face has broken out in super dry eczema (as the doc says) and I have to use a cream for two weeks I am soooo dissapointed and PISSED! Sticking with mineral blush from now on!


----------



## i<3handbags

I got these items (pictures in VV thread) from MAC's Venomous Villains collection, then I found this Stila All About Eyes set at Costco for $17.99. I mostly wanted it for Twig eyeshadow and the Onyx Kajal pencil. What a steal!


----------



## kgirl<3

Nars - Oasis. My new fave.


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel pulsion NP and pink pulsion glossimer


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Decided to try Fyrinnae Loose Eye Shadows





Also Philosophy Microdelivery Face wash, Chantecaille Lipstick in Helios, Philosophy Concealer, The Color of Grace Face Powder


----------



## nicci404

Chanel holiday collection - Pleasing glossimer
Chanel Holiday sets - glossimer duo & brush set (gift from brother)
Lancome Absolue Powder - Ultra Luminous Radiant Smoothing Powder (gives a nice glow without so much glitter/sparkle)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I want to make out with your Chanel haul.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

BourgeoisStoner said:


> I want to make out with your Chanel haul.


^It's our makeup pr0n


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

HAHA!  That groucho face always makes me chuckle, especially when it's used so lasciviously.


----------



## Tracy

nekonat said:


> burberry beauty pressed foundation #07.
> 
> It comes with a slight scent to it but I think I will only be using it for special occasions



Love the packaging!


----------



## Tracy

nicci404 said:


> Chanel holiday collection - Pleasing glossimer
> Chanel Holiday sets - glossimer duo & brush set (gift from brother)
> Lancome Absolue Powder - Ultra Luminous Radiant Smoothing Powder (gives a nice glow without so much glitter/sparkle)



Wow! The little brushes are too cute!


----------



## Tracy

I have a small haul from today and last weekend 
From Ulta:
Tigi Rockaholic Dirty Secret dry shampoo
Rusk deep shine smooth Keratin Care Deep Penetrating Treatment
OPI's: Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous (for a friend  / Diva of Geneva / Cucko for this Color / Color to Watch **not in pic** / Dating a Royal.
China Glaze: Ingrid  / Skate Night

My order from Bathed and Infused came today!
Perfume, In Between Cream and Body Lotion in Ivory Soap scent


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

i<3handbags said:


> I got these items (pictures in VV thread) from MAC's Venomous Villains collection, then I found this Stila All About Eyes set at Costco for $17.99. I mostly wanted it for Twig eyeshadow and the Onyx Kajal pencil. What a steal!



Awesome find!

On a related note, I just found out that one of my online buddies is a distributor for Stila.  I asked him if he has any samples rolling around in his trunk and he said that he didn't, but that he would send me a list of what they had at the warehouse and I could take my pick.    I wonder if that means one of everything. 

I'm thinking about leaving Mr. Stoner for him.


----------



## peach.

*nicci*, WOW! I want the holiday set! 

*Tracy*, can't wait to see those polishes on you! I loooove Dating a Royal!

Hermes Caleche Eau Delicate from my mum:


----------



## i<3handbags

BourgeoisStoner said:


> I'm thinking about leaving Mr. Stoner for him.



Ha! 

I love Stila. Great makeup.


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Decided to try Fyrinnae Loose Eye Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Philosophy Microdelivery Face wash, Chantecaille Lipstick in Helios, Philosophy Concealer, The Color of Grace Face Powder


 
Ooh, I'm getting ready to purchase a Lip Chic!


----------



## girlygirl3

BourgeoisStoner said:


> I want to make out with your Chanel haul.


 



nicci404 -


----------



## babevivtan

NICE!  Is that a new fragrance from Hermes?





peach. said:


> *nicci*, WOW! I want the holiday set!
> 
> *Tracy*, can't wait to see those polishes on you! I loooove Dating a Royal!
> 
> Hermes Caleche Eau Delicate from my mum:


----------



## nicci404

Thanks everyone!  I don't think I have ever had this many new Chanel items at one time. I better enjoy it.


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Decided to try Fyrinnae Loose Eye Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Philosophy Microdelivery Face wash, Chantecaille Lipstick in Helios, Philosophy Concealer, The Color of Grace Face Powder



What do you think of the Microdelivery Fash wash?? I have heard pretty good reviews on it.


----------



## nicci404

peach. said:


> *nicci*, WOW! I want the holiday set!
> 
> *Tracy*, can't wait to see those polishes on you! I loooove Dating a Royal!
> 
> Hermes Caleche Eau Delicate from my mum:



What nail polish are you wearing? it's a really pretty pink


----------



## peach.

babevivtan said:


> NICE!  Is that a new fragrance from Hermes?



It's not new, but a more "modern" (light) take on their original Caleche perfume! 



nicci404 said:


> What nail polish are you wearing? it's a really pretty pink



Thanks! It's OPI Got a Date To-Knight.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> What do you think of the Microdelivery Fash wash?? I have heard pretty good reviews on it.


 
I've used it on and off for years! Seems I'm always going back to it, that says something! You should give it a try


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> Ooh, I'm getting ready to purchase a Lip Chic!


 
My first one  It's creamy, moisturizing and I love this color!


----------



## beauty k addict

scooped these up during the bay's one day beauty breakthrough event. 

chanel anti-aging toner (yes you read it right. i'm in my mid 30s and very beauty concious lol), murano quad + new men's edt sample 












dior quad in mystic smokys and harmonie bronzer in coral riviera + deluxe samples
















beauty bonus x2 










more..


----------



## beauty k addict

guerlain 6 shadow palette in champs elysees + terracota kohl


----------



## beauty k addict

i forgot to add this one! been waiting for it to come out and now it's here! avon exclusive. comes with a black satin cc.


----------



## Deborah1986

_*beauty k addict * wooow great goodies !! love it all !_


----------



## Deborah1986

_My latest Dior make-up







blush number 733 
Dior addict ultra gloss flash number 686
eye shadow effet lissant crystal white number 006 _


----------



## asianbelle

Haul at the beauty supply store yesterday...






CC - Magic Attraction

OPI's newest collection - Burlesque! Absolutely, ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! I would've bought all 12 bottles but no... need self control ^^
The Show Must Go On
Glow Up Already!
Sparkle-licious
Simmer & Shimmer
Show It And Glow It


----------



## beauty k addict

thanks deb!  i've been using dior mascara for years now and just got started on their makeup. this isn't good for my wallet!  

love your haul too!





Deborah1986 said:


> _*beauty k addict * wooow great goodies !! love it all !_


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

beauty k addict said:


> guerlain 6 shadow palette in champs elysees + terracota kohl



That eyeshadow palette compact is to die for.

Guerlain's packaging is unf*ckwithable.  I love the Jewel Lipstick Compact SO MUCH.


----------



## mcb100

1.7 oz of Victorias Secret Bombshell perfume
Bobbi Brown pot rouge in Cabo Coral
MAC 188 brush
MAC 239 brush
MAC 130 brush
MAC 224 brush
MAC 138 brush


----------



## beauty k addict

lol. i've been eyeing the jewel lipstick compact for the longest time but i've an issue with the weight. it seems heavy in pictures that's why i always have second thoughts about it.  




BourgeoisStoner said:


> That eyeshadow palette compact is to die for.
> 
> Guerlain's packaging is unf*ckwithable.  I love the Jewel Lipstick Compact SO MUCH.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I just like the look on other people's faces when you pull it out and start using it.  They all have to see it.


----------



## sweetfacespout

I got Chanel's Particulière and Fantastic. (the pic is kinda crappy, seems like something's wrong with my camera)


----------



## eminere

From Clinique:
. Airbrush Concealer 
. Skin Supplies For Men Liquid Face Wash Regular Strength
. Super Rescue Antioxidant Moisturizer

and Estée Lauder Take it Away LongWear Makeup Remover Towelettes


----------



## bnjj

Beauty K, your pictures are like works of art.


----------



## klj

I ordered the Clarisonic Plus special from QVC


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetfacespout said:


> I got Chanel's Particulière and Fantastic. (the pic is kinda crappy, seems like something's wrong with my camera)


 
This is a beautiful combo!


----------



## merekat703

ordered opi Go Goth minis and burlesque minis!


----------



## lookatme

purchases from the past week:





Rimmel stay matte pressed powder
Sonia Kashuk medium fluffy brush
OPI lucerne-tainly look marvelous
Rimmel lash accelerator mascara
Loreal voluminous million lashes


----------



## NorthStar

China Glaze in Emerald Fitzgerald, Foxy, & Swing Baby.

Chanel glossimer in Pleasing.


----------



## Divyaangana

Urban Decay Heavy Metal Eyeliner in Catfight and Midnight Cowboy
Smashbox Wish For The Perfect Pout set


----------



## kenseysimone

Brush holder!


----------



## foxyqt

Inglot Nail Polish in #823 and Diamond Top Coat =)


----------



## i<3handbags

Rite Aid had some good deals between clearance, the 40% off Maybelline sale, and coupons.

Dark green polish $1.07
Gray polish $2.39
Falsies mascara $3.43


----------



## lookatme

i<3handbags said:


> Rite Aid had some good deals between clearance, the 40% off Maybelline sale, and coupons.
> 
> Dark green polish $1.07
> Gray polish $2.39
> Falsies mascara $3.43


 
great deals.. love that revlon color!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I really hate waiting on the UPS man.


----------



## i<3handbags

I am really into gray lately.


----------



## frantic

<-------- I just ordered this Chanel nail polish kit from Nieman Marcus. Should arrive in a week.

Fran


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Holiday 2010 - Tentation Cuivre quad
La Prairie - Illuminating Face Powder - Soft Glow
NYX eyeshadows - Green Tea, Mermaid Green, & Ocean

First for me for NYX and don't have any shadows of these colors.


----------



## kenseysimone

best smelling body spray ever.


----------



## fabchick1987

MAC purchases consist of

3 eyeshadows in one-off, honey lust, and fashion groupie
Mineralize skin finish powder in natural shimmer
Mineralize blush in hot planet


----------



## fabchick1987

oh and Mac studion stick foundation in NC15


----------



## Cheryl

Today I got YSL GLOSS VOLUPTÉ in #1 Iced Lychee


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Gucci Guilty Shimmering Body Powder (with a free mini Gucci Guilty)





Cuccio Hand Wrap Cream
OPI Let Me Entertain You and Tease-y Does It


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Zoya's Fire & Ice collection plus Ivanka, Carrie Ann, and Shawn.








I also got two awesome freebies, a full size lemon sugar scrub and a 2oz bottle of remove+


----------



## Bernice80

LV shoulder bag


----------



## VanessaJean

Where did you get the cotton candy body spray* kenseys*?


----------



## dorcell

Sallys and TJMaxx goodies


----------



## clu13

Aveda be curly, smooth infusion and pink ribbon hand relief.  I also bought the men's new shaving products - the shave cream is great for legs.


----------



## kenseysimone

VanessaJean said:


> Where did you get the cotton candy body spray* kenseys*?



Believe it or not I actually got it @ Kmart!
This girl at work smelled sooo good. And I had to have it and then she told me where it was from and I was shocked.


----------



## VanessaJean

I found it on eBay for pretty cheap too! Yay!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Philosopy Apricots and Cream Body Spritz, yumm!
Hope Springs Eteranl Deep Sea Mask & Hydrating Mist


----------



## Lianaagulha

Hi everyone, I am new here and this is my first post.
my last purchase was the clarisonic mia and i am totally in love with it


----------



## LH405

I bought Mario Badescu's Healing and Soothing mask and Silver Powder yesterday and am extremely impressed. I was looking for a mask ever since my Kimberly Sayer acne mud mask ran out, and luckily I found a cheaper replacement that I can buy 5 minutes away instead of ordering. I was surprised and inspired by all the positive reviews the products have received. Normally I research a line that is new to me, but his stuff has natural ingredients and I felt comfortable spending 34 dollars (tax included in there!) for the two products. When I got home and researched them online they had great feedback, and when I used them last night they did not disappoint! I also bought Sephora's Blockbuster kit and some Philosophy goodies - Candycorn and Marshmallow Bars body washes and then the Gingerbread Girl lotion off Drugstore.com. I was so stoked to find Candycorn body wash! Its been sold out all over around Seattle the last couple weeks and I have never even seen the Gingerbread Girl lotion before.


----------



## kenseysimone

*urban decay/naked palette
*mac/bad fairy


----------



## VanessaJean

Where did you get the Naked palette??


----------



## beauty k addict

from dior beauty..

haute couture shadow palette in extase pinks
dior gloss addict in pink silk
limited edition tailleur bar set
hydra life awakening hydrating mask
+ dior complimentary gift set


----------



## kenseysimone

VanessaJean said:


> Where did you get the Naked palette??



urbandecay.com

i got an email that one was being held for me for 48hrs


----------



## VanessaJean

Lucky!


----------



## girlygirl3

I had been hearing so much about Burberry's lipstick in Rosewood that I had to order it.  While I was at it, I ordered a few others!  Got these at Nordstrom's beauty event.  Bronze bag with a slew of samples!

Here are Burberry Rosewood, Burberry Mocha, Chantecaille Lip Chic Tea Rose and Giorgio Armani Rouge d'Armani Plum and swatches.

The Lip Chic is very sheer.  The swatch is taken with four swipes.  Both Burberrys only took one swatch.  I like Rosewood!  Mocha is very dark and brown-red for me applied straight from the tube, but when tapped on with the fingers, it's a beautiful burgundy stain!  Rouge d'Armani feels like a gloss but is satiny like a lipstick and more pigmented than Lip Chic.    No regrets with any of these!


----------



## kathywko

I picked up Maybelline The Falsies mascara today and immediately tried it out! LOVE it!


----------



## intheevent

I got the new cover girl / olay primer. Loves it *thumbs up*


----------



## LH405

Yay! I finally got a Clarisonic. I am a bit miffed now though since I thought I was getting the Clarisonic Plus, and I really wanted to use it as a body scrubber as I am plagued with ingrown hairs on my calves. The SA was so lovely and fun top chat with that I never even double checked the box she had packed away for me. I think I might run back down to Nordy's tomorrow morning and exchange it. I still am very excited about my purchase though, maybe I will just end up keeping it.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Got a long time lemming today - Deborah Lippmann's All That Jazz Trio with Razzledazzle, Some Enchanted Evening, and Lady Sings The Blues.

I am in LOVE.


----------



## Spendaholic

this is 1 of my beauty purchases.

its kind-off beauty.

*Alessi - Set of 2 Toothbrush Covers in Blue & Pink *














they are the cutest things ive ever seen.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ those are the most ADORABLE things I've seen in a while!!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

OMG, so freakin' cute!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Timeless Gold Nail Polish


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain Idylle and Dior Addict Ultra Gloss


----------



## i<3handbags

2 fragrance samples
1 primer sample
CARGO blu_ray lip gloss quad
NYX Round lipstick in Tea Rose
Studio Gear Invincible Gel Cream Eyecolor in Aventurine
MAC Lipstick in Blankety


----------



## devoted7

loving everyone's recent hauls!


----------



## kenseysimone

chanel/mica rose
h&m/summer fresh - blue sky - grey sky


----------



## intheevent

my latest makeup haul video

all drugstore: covergirl olay primer, revlon matte suede polish and sally hansen polish, wet & wild eyeshadow palette in greed, NYC eyeshadow palette in Union Square, etc.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ How cute is this!!! LOVE your video!


----------



## SugarDaisy

Great video *intheevent*!  I just bought China Glaze "Classic Camel" and "Riveteor Rouge."


----------



## frick&frack

^I just ordered riveter rouge too!  among others


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

frick&frack said:


> ^I just ordered riveter rouge too!  among others



Oh no - I sent that out in the mail to you on Wed!


----------



## frick&frack

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Oh no - I sent that out in the mail to you on Wed!


^lol!  I thought you forgot...so I went ahead & ordered it.  don't worry, I'll gift the new bottle at christmas.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I'm sorry it took so long -   I am the procrastinator to end all procrastinators.  :shame:

I was going to PM you and let you know I sent it, but I wanted it to be a surprise. 

SURPRISE!!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

Kansashalo said:


> /\ those are the most ADORABLE things I've seen in a while!!





BourgeoisStoner said:


> OMG, so freakin' cute!


 
*Kansashalo* & *BourgeoisStoner* - they are beyond cute, they will look very adorable & cute in my travel toiletry bag.


----------



## frick&frack

BourgeoisStoner said:


> I'm sorry it took so long - I am the procrastinator to end all procrastinators. :shame:
> 
> I was going to PM you and let you know I sent it, but I wanted it to be a surprise.
> 
> SURPRISE!!!!


^hehehe...don't worry at all.  it was nice of you to think of me, but I didn't want you to feel obligated.  thanks for sending it to me!


----------



## kenseysimone

top coat/out the door
orly/goth
china glaze/ick-a-bod-y
cina/nail decals


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Where did you get those stickers?!?!?!  They are cute a hell.


----------



## kenseysimone

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Where did you get those stickers?!?!?!  They are cute a hell.



Sally's!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Thanks!  I especially love that spiderweb.

I hate that I am too damn lazy to Konad, but those decals be calling me, man.

Please don't post pictures of people using drugs.


----------



## kenseysimone

Yeah, I only have a spider for Konad. And I saw those and I thought they were perfect.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I have a Halloween inspired Bundle Monster plate, but it's totally booty compared to the Konad one, and nowhere near as awesome as those decals.

Love the rhinestones on them.


----------



## kenseysimone

And theyre almost flush with the rest of the decal so I'm not worried about them chipping off.


----------



## girlygirl3

I replenished my Lush products:
Angels on Bare Skin face cleanser
Solid shampoo in Stimulating and Reviving Mint Bar (love it!)
Seanik solid shampoo
There was a Buy 2 solid shampoos and get a free tin (valued at $3.95)!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Found a few goodies at CCO!

MAC Fuchsia Fix Lip Conditioner
MAC Tippy Blush
MAC Lollipop Loving Lipstick
Bobbi Brown Burnished Cream Shadow


----------



## BagloverBurr

I cant wait to go to a CCO!! We move back state side in 45 days!!


----------



## Anna R.

MAC Studio Fix MakeUp in NW20
L'occitane lip balm
OPI Jade is the new Black


----------



## Tracy

I have to get to my CCO! Tippy?! 

I just place a Bath and Body Works order for:
Shea cashmere body cream, body lotion and perfume. They were buy 2 get one free. And I got 20% off and $3 shipping w/ FALL20.


----------



## Spendaholic

My New Beauty Purchases.

Lancome Gel Eclat & Tonique.





Scholl Party Feet Invisible Gel Heels X2 (buy 1 get 1 half price).





I've also won on Ebay - Chanel Eyeshadow 42 Berry & Chanel Nail Polish Pepite 237 (back-up polish)


----------



## Contessa

Guerlain's "Lingerie de Peau" fusion foundation. 

LOVE it. It literally "fuses" with the skin's surface. This is the 1st time in a long time where I don't feel I'm wearing a mask!!!

This morning I used it (shade 02 beige clair) together with the Guerlain micro-perles primer & my co-worker/colleague told me I "glowed"! She said I looked relaxed and well rested!

I have a winner!


----------



## klj

I just got my Clarasonic Plus (from QVC)...so glad I went for it. I love it!


----------



## Cheryl

i just ordered from SAKS F&F
La Mer cleansing foam (im about out)
Shiseido pureness toner (about out)
YSL lippie
La Mer lip balm


----------



## MrsTGreen

Target:
Milani Crystal lipgloss in Summer Baby
Acquaphor


----------



## i<3handbags

Revlon Really Red


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Nordstrom haul

*MAC  Jade Dragon and Oh So Fair*






*NARS Midnight Express, Zulu's navy blue jelly cousin.* 






Grocery store haul:

*OPI Crimson Carol 
Merry Midnight
Revlon Matte Powder Puff
OPI Dear Santa
OPI Ski Teal We Drop
*


----------



## 4evacouture

lancome definicils and mac eyeshadow. love it.


----------



## lantana19

Haven't posted in awhile!!

Sally Hansen polish in Mystic Lilac

3 perfumes:

Miss Balmain by Balmain
Jolie Madame by Balmain 
Cuir de Lancome by Lancome


----------



## Jessie Anne

I just bought the Kora Organics Foaming Cleanser and Purifying Day Cream.
It's Miranda Kerr's skincare line, and OHMIGODITISAMAZING!
I wrote about it in more detail on my blog here. 
I'd highly reccommend it, it is so light and beautiful! 
I'm really happy with it haha.


----------



## i_wona

By Terry Light Expert 

NARS Blush in Douceur

OMG where have these two products been all my life?! I loooove them!


----------



## i_wona

Jessie Anne said:


> I just bought the Kora Organics Foaming Cleanser and Purifying Day Cream.
> It's Miranda Kerr's skincare line, and OHMIGODITISAMAZING!
> I wrote about it in more detail on my blog here.
> I'd highly reccommend it, it is so light and beautiful!
> I'm really happy with it haha.



Oooh I've been eyeing the Kora range but I hate celebrity ranges - might give this a try now though...


----------



## VanessaJean

Philosophy order- 
Coconut Frosting Scrub
Melting Marshmallow Lotion- Xmas gift
Cranberry Holiday set- Xmas Gift
Pineapple Coconut bodywash
Beach Party lipshine
Pineapple Coconut lipshine
Cookies and Cream bodywash
Crispy Marshmallow Bars bodywash
Ice Cream Social gift set


----------



## VanessaJean

Also 5 VS Beauty Rush lipglosses.


----------



## lookatme

got the new elf holiday palettes at target. they have a bunch of holiday items.


----------



## Ilgin

L'OCCITANE Shea Vanilla body cream
a pack of L'OCCITANE limited edition hand creams
L'OCCITANE dry skin foot cream
L'OCCITANE soap set- moments in Africa
Givenchy Play for Her Intense Eau de Parfum 50 ml
YSL Belle D'Opium Eau de Parfum 50 ml
La Colline Cellular Exfoliator
La Colline Cellular Absolute Radiance Eye Cream
YSL Dessin Du Regard eye pencil


----------



## Tracy

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Nordstrom haul
> 
> *MAC  Jade Dragon and Oh So Fair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NARS Midnight Express, Zulu's navy blue jelly cousin.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grocery store haul:
> 
> *OPI Crimson Carol
> Merry Midnight
> Revlon Matte Powder Puff
> OPI Dear Santa
> OPI Ski Teal We Drop
> *



Nice haul! I may have to get that Nars! omg


----------



## Tracy

Transdesign order:
Seche Vite
OPI Burlesque mini's Reds
OPI Romeo and Joliet
Color Club Red Velvet


----------



## SillyLaura

Maybelline Dream Mousse Concealer
Chanel Rouge Coco in Chintz. Love this.


----------



## Kansashalo

lookatme said:


> got the new elf holiday palettes at target. they have a bunch of holiday items.


 
I have the 32 eye color pallette and it is so much fun! The color payoffs are not bad at all for $5.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Sally Hansen haul:

*Purple Gala 
Mystic Lilac
Purple Fiesta
Midnight in NY*


----------



## lookatme

Kansashalo said:


> I have the 32 eye color pallette and it is so much fun! The color payoffs are not bad at all for $5.


 
I know, I was swatching them all and some of them are really good.



BourgeoisStoner said:


> Sally Hansen haul:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Gala
> 
> Mystic Lilac
> 
> Purple Fiesta
> 
> Midnight in NY




love these!!


----------



## merekat703

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Nordstrom haul
> 
> *MAC Jade Dragon and Oh So Fair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NARS Midnight Express, Zulu's navy blue jelly cousin.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grocery store haul:
> 
> *OPI Crimson Carol *
> *Merry Midnight*
> *Revlon Matte Powder Puff*
> *OPI Dear Santa*
> *OPI Ski Teal We Drop*


 

Love the OPIs, where did you find them? I haven't seen holiday opi


----------



## kathyrose

^^ Those are last year's shadese too....hard to get! I want to know which grocery store sells OPI!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I found them at Kroger.


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel Chance eau Tendre perfume


----------



## ellacoach

babyontheway said:


> Chanel Chance eau Tendre perfume


 
ohhhh one of my favorites!!!


----------



## ellacoach

Tom Ford Private Blend lipstick in Blush Nude
Kiehl's lip balm in pear
GHD classic 1" iron


----------



## Kansashalo

kathyrose said:


> ^^ Those are last year's shadese too....hard to get! I want to know which grocery store sells OPI!



My local Target sells OPI and Essie too!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Kansashalo said:


> My local Target sells OPI and Essie too!


^My Target does too, but the ones they sell are the illegal ones (with the serials filed off).

I got from ULTA:
                                            Wish For the Perfect Palette                                                 by Smashbox                                                  SKU:2222422                                             
                                            FREE! Deluxe sample bag w/any $25 or more online purchase                                                 by ULTA                                                  SKU:2224639                                             
                                            Beckham Signature for Him Eau de Toilette - .05 oz                                                 by David Beckham                                                  SKU:2167847                                             
   Nautica Oceans Sample               by Nautica                                                  SKU:2207362                                             
                                            Billy Jealousy Hydroplane Shave Cream Packet - 4 ml                                                 by Billy Jealousy                                                  SKU:2219208


----------



## bunnymasseuse

QVC Haul:
1  A203682   smashbox Studio To Go Limited Edition
                                 Mega Palette

Waitlisted on:
1     A212507     smashbox Waterproof Shadow Liner 3-
                              pc Collection with Brush #30 Violet/Teal/
                              Cpr

My goal is to compare the "Wish for the perfect Palette" against the Studio to Go box to see which is better (or if they are the same).  I have last year's Studio to Go box that I either got at Ulta or Sephora and it looks like the same thing, with maybe a bit different shadows.


----------



## sweetfacespout




----------



## Kansashalo

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^My Target does too, but the ones they sell are the illegal ones (with the serials filed off).



Oh goodness, seriously? :weird:  WOW! I've never purchased them there (I'm actually a China Glaze girl lol) but I shocked!


----------



## MrsTGreen

EcoTools Bronzer Brush
Essence of Beauty Crease Brush Duo
China Glaze in Riveter Rouge
Jordana eyeliner in Smokey
Baby Shampoo(use to clean makeup brushes)


----------



## haju0907

I got Estee Lauder's
- Re-Nutriv Intensive Smoothing Body Creme
- Advanced night repair in synchronized recovery complex


----------



## Karenada

eyeko mayfair lipgloss
jean paul gaultier classique EDT 100ml (for my mummy it was her birthday yesterday) 
DKNY red delicious EDP 100ml 
Sigma F80 flat top kabuki brush 
Tweezerman mini polka dot tweezers


----------



## Sweetwon

Finger Paints Holly Good Time
China Glaze Party Hearty
Ulta Professional mini nail polish set in Cocktail Hour
NYX glitter cream pallet in Ocean Breeze and Bronze Goddess


----------



## thegoreprincess

Eyeko Cult Classics Nail Polish anddd...

This IT Cosmetics Nail Love Nail and Cuticle Treatment Pen from Beauty 360

http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/s...1&navAction=push&navCount=4&no_new_crumb=true

It's pretty amazing!


----------



## Kansashalo

I got my first Sephora's F&F order today:






Sample of Tocca Giulietta Parfum
Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey
MUFE HD foundation #175
MUFE Primer #7
YSL Rouge Volupte in Red Taboo
Sample of Jean Paul Gaultier Parfum
Sample of Dr. Brandt pores no more
500 point perk from Bare Escentuals which included a full size Buxum mascara, half size lip gloss in Zena, mini pure radiance and a mini face brush


----------



## AhCapp

My Estee Lauder x Coach Holiday 2010 grey set:


----------



## AhCapp

My recent haul from Ulta:


----------



## AhCapp

Urban Decay Book of Shadows 3 and 24/7 eyelinders:


----------



## i<3handbags

I love my Bos3!!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Urban Decay's packaging has always been such a huge part of their draw for me.  I have a bunch of their palettes, but I think this and the Alice in Wonderland are my favorites.


----------



## Cheryl

YSL Belle D'Opium Eau de Parfum 3oz.
YSL Volupte Gloss #3 (Red)
YSL Touche eclat #1
Lancome Toner


----------



## Dawnie30

YSL Touche Eclat #3
YSL Top Secret
Nars Orgasm Lipgloss


----------



## xlovely

I just ordered Nars Madly blush and Nars double e/s in Cordura. Anyone use them?


----------



## beauty k addict

beauty k addict said:


> from dior beauty..
> 
> haute couture shadow palette in extase pinks
> dior gloss addict in pink silk
> limited edition tailleur bar set
> hydra life awakening hydrating mask
> + dior complimentary gift set







​
plus other dior beauty items i picked up from my local dior counter and freebies  
[*]chanel L/G set from the latest holiday collection, skincare (hydramax active gel cream + toner) and freebies
[*]chloe edp + guerlain champs palette in grey/purple and 2 beauty bags filled with deluxe samples (some full size) from murale's beauty event


----------



## BagloverBurr

I didnt realize how huge the BOS III is. I was shocked!!


----------



## sweetfacespout

AhCapp said:


> Urban Decay Book of Shadows 3 and 24/7 eyelinders:


wow it's so pretty! I love the nyc theme!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

beauty k addict said:


> ​
> plus other dior beauty items i picked up from my local dior counter and freebies
> [*]chanel L/G set from the latest holiday collection, skincare (hydramax active gel cream + toner) and freebies
> [*]chloe edp + guerlain champs palette in grey/purple and 2 beauty bags filled with deluxe samples (some full size) from murale's beauty event


 
Love it all! (Love the collage too!)


----------



## Cheryl

beauty k addict said:


> ​
> plus other dior beauty items i picked up from my local dior counter and freebies
> [*]chanel L/G set from the latest holiday collection, skincare (hydramax active gel cream + toner) and freebies
> [*]chloe edp + guerlain champs palette in grey/purple and 2 beauty bags filled with deluxe samples (some full size) from murale's beauty event




WHOAH! Now that is a haul!! Great stuff! enjoy it all!


----------



## krazydaisy

I love the BOS lighting


----------



## beauty k addict

thanks ladies! 




it'sanaddiction said:


> Love it all! (Love the collage too!)





Cheryl said:


> WHOAH! Now that is a haul!! Great stuff! enjoy it all!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CCO purchases

MAC Improvise Mineralize Blush
Life's A Breeze Lip Pencil


----------



## LovesYSL

I just bought this Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer set from Sephora.

http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P273809&categoryId=C12210


I also bought a Dior Diorshow mascara.


----------



## Lanier

Bobbi Brown concealer
Bobbi Brown corrector
Bobbi Brown eye sweep brush
Bobbi Brown tinted moisturizer


----------



## Samia

Sorry no pics! But got all my Bobbi Brown essentials:
Hydrating Eye Cream
Buffing Grains
Oil Control Lotion
Brightening Serum
Brightening Tonic


----------



## MrsPink82

Just bought my first Dior nail polish (cherry flower) this weekend at Sephora!  Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

From Estee Lauder's Holiday Collection

Extravagant Night Nail Polish
Extravagant Gold Palette


----------



## kenseysimone

& nyx pencil sharpener & jumbo eyeshadow pencil (milk)
& mufe hd foundation (ivory)
& mufe hd powder
& essence lash & brow gel mascara
& samples samples samples!


----------



## musicjunkie5




----------



## wetbandit42

I was a very, very bad girl at the Sephora sale:
- Bobbi Brown Face Touch Up Stick (concealer)
-Guerlain Terracotta Light Sheer Bronzing Powder in Blondes
-Kate Somerville Goat Milk Cream
-Kate Somerville The 9!! Kit
-Kate Somerville Total Vitamin Antioxidant Face Serum
-Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia 
-Fresh Brown Sugar Escape Set (has a full size brown sugar body polish, brown sugar bar soap, and full size brown sugar body cream - I'm splitting this up for Christmas gifts)
-St. Tropez Self Tan Bronzing Mousse
-Dior Addict High Shine lipstick - Couture Pink
-Smashbox Arced Eye Liner brush
-NARS Tzarina eye shadow duo

Also had some drugstore dollars so I got Jurlique Fruit Enzyme Exfoliator

I think I'm set for the year! :shame:


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sally Girl Baked Eyeshadows in:
Bronze
Grey/Purple
Silver
Gold
Dark Green
Sage


----------



## BagloverBurr

Eye Shadow
BOS III
120 eye shadow palette. ( I heard alot about this on youtube..but its not that great, i will probably let my daughter play with it.)
NYX Flamingo, Hot Crystal,My Fav. Color, Champagne
Smash Box Oyster
MAC Smoke and Diamonds
Hi Fi Cosmetics- Disco, Crystal Moon, Sex, Drugs and Rock and Roll. 
NYX J, Pencil French Fries and Cottage Cheese 
NyX Glitter Liner 

Lips
NARS- Turkish Delight, Tempest
NYX Rose
Body Shop Sweet Lemon 
Sally Hansen Lip treatment

Nail Polish 
Zoya-Posh/Mat Alegra Edyta
China Glaze  Party Hearty  Passion in the Pacific 
Sally Hansen HD DVD LCD BYTE SPECTRUM 
Rimmel Grey Matter
Orly Hailys Commet 

Ok so I went a little nuts this money, but i couldnt help it. Whoops...


----------



## merekat703

Dior Addict lipgloss in #157 and purple Dior nail polish


----------



## coreenmd

Chanel lipliner in lillirose and eyeliner in burn/teak


----------



## monokuro

Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Confidence
Chanel Glossimer in Charming


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Fluid Iridescent Eyeshadow 80 Atoll. (adding Picture tomorrow).


----------



## chloe_chea




----------



## BagloverBurr

oooh Chanel! I need some new lip gloss!


----------



## i<3handbags

Ooh love the glosses!


----------



## i<3handbags

BagloverBurr said:


> View attachment 1236198
> 
> 
> View attachment 1236199
> 
> 
> View attachment 1236200
> 
> 
> Eye Shadow
> BOS III
> 120 eye shadow palette. ( I heard alot about this on youtube..but its not that great, i will probably let my daughter play with it.)
> NYX Flamingo, Hot Crystal,My Fav. Color, Champagne
> Smash Box Oyster
> MAC Smoke and Diamonds
> Hi Fi Cosmetics- Disco, Crystal Moon, Sex, Drugs and Rock and Roll.
> NYX J, Pencil French Fries and Cottage Cheese
> NyX Glitter Liner
> 
> Lips
> NARS- Turkish Delight, Tempest
> NYX Rose
> Body Shop Sweet Lemon
> Sally Hansen Lip treatment
> 
> Nail Polish
> Zoya-Posh/Mat Alegra Edyta
> China Glaze  Party Hearty  Passion in the Pacific
> Sally Hansen HD DVD LCD BYTE SPECTRUM
> Rimmel Grey Matter
> Orly Hailys Commet
> 
> Ok so I went a little nuts this money, but i couldnt help it. Whoops...



Wow, awesome haul! You will love the BOS III.


----------



## monokuro

Picked up yet another Chanel glossimer in Constellation.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Got my (first) Sephora F&F order today.

Sephora for OPI in 212
Kat Von D Eye Primer - Smokey
Kat Von D Mini in Cathedral (100 pt reward)







And the Kat Von D Adora traincase that I've been dying for.  TOTAL LETDOWN.  It isn't nearly as awesome as the last traincase.  Unlike the last case, the "meta"l trim is actually plastic on this one, and even the dividers inside are flimsier. I can't believe they can possibly justify charging the same amount for this knockoff as the last one, which kicked serious ass and is my holy grail of makeup cases.

That being said, I'm keeping her because I need more storage and I just don't feel like dealing with the hassle of returning something this big.


----------



## nekonat

Picked up BB Brightening Moisture Cream....it was a bit pricey so hopefully it works well for my skin!


----------



## BagloverBurr

i<3handbags said:


> Wow, awesome haul! You will love the BOS III.



I do love it!! its just huge haha


----------



## Spendaholic

Spendaholic said:


> Chanel Fluid Iridescent Eyeshadow 80 Atoll. (adding Picture tomorrow).


 
Picture  - Im loving this eyeshadow.


----------



## perlefine

Some French showergel and body-oil






Bioderma Sensibio H20






By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## keodi

lancome multi-benefait day and night cream.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I wanna try By Terry lip balm soooo back.  Just bought some Clarins' toning lotion.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Angel EDP and NARS super orgasm gloss. Also miss Dior Cherie mini as my 100point gift.


----------



## perlefine

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I wanna try By Terry lip balm soooo back. Just bought some Clarins' toning lotion.


 

You should try, it's so nice.


----------



## lantana19

Both on clearance at the grocery. I can't say no to nail polish for $1!!!

Nicole by OPI Party in the Penthouse (from the Gossip Girl collection) NP
L'Oreal Ocean Breeze NP


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I've really been getting into layering polishes lately.  Here's my TransDesign haul:

CND Amethyst Sparkle
Seche Restore
CND "The Look-Night Factory" (Urban Oasis & Teal Sparkle) *It's soooo pretty!  Lookie:*
http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2010/07/cnd-night-factory-duo-urban-oasis-teal-sparkle-swatches-review.html
ORLY Ridgefiller (Why pay $7 for .6 oz when you can get 2 of the .25 oz for $3?)
China Glaze Party Hearty


----------



## BagloverBurr

I like that "effect" thingy. Its almost like mini flakies!   I got party hearty to, I LOVE it I cant wait for Christmas time to wear it


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I can't wait to try the CNDs.  I got the Amethyst Sparkle specifically to go over Chanel's Paradoxal and Essie's Merino Cool.  I know it's blasphemous to layer Chanels, but w/the CND, it looks just like the bottle color.

Also, CND Amethyst Sparkle + OPI You Don't Know Jaques = near dupe for Paradoxal
http://dashulkak.blogspot.com/2010/09/notd-opi-you-dont-know-jacques-cnd.html


----------



## underagegloss

went and picked up lush ocean salt & baby face cleansers!


----------



## Kansashalo

BagloverBurr

Is this the 120 palette from BH Cosmetics?  If so PLEASE do a review on this because I was just looking at it yesterday and couldn't find a review of the shadows.


----------



## juicyincouture

that's one bad ass train case! 



BourgeoisStoner said:


> Got my (first) Sephora F&F order today.
> 
> Sephora for OPI in 212
> Kat Von D Eye Primer - Smokey
> Kat Von D Mini in Cathedral (100 pt reward)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Kat Von D Adora traincase that I've been dying for.  TOTAL LETDOWN.  It isn't nearly as awesome as the last traincase.  Unlike the last case, the "meta"l trim is actually plastic on this one, and even the dividers inside are flimsier. I can't believe they can possibly justify charging the same amount for this knockoff as the last one, which kicked serious ass and is my holy grail of makeup cases.
> 
> That being said, I'm keeping her because I need more storage and I just don't feel like dealing with the hassle of returning something this big.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

perlefine said:


> Some French showergel and body-oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bioderma Sensibio H20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Terry Baume de Rose


 
I've been wanting to try the by Terry balm too! It's just so expensive!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Rouge Coco Lipstick Organdi Rose
Chanel Glossimer Pleasing
Diorshow Waterproof Mascara in Chestnut
MAC Blush in Mocha
OPI Teasy Does It
OPI Show it and Glow it


----------



## BagloverBurr

Kansashalo said:


> BagloverBurr
> 
> Is this the 120 palette from BH Cosmetics?  If so PLEASE do a review on this because I was just looking at it yesterday and couldn't find a review of the shadows.



No its from Ebay, from a seller in Hawaii. Its ok, but nothing i will use to often. I wanted it mostly for halloween eyes, and now I think I will just let my daughter play with it once and a while.

The shadows are mostly pretty bright, but some dont go on that well, even over a base. But what can you expect for 20.00


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel SOHO eyeshadow quad 
Les Khaki vert nail polish (back up)


----------



## cloudzz

Guerlain Le 2 de Guerlain Volumizing Mascara Black&#65374;
Awwww it's beautiful~~~~~


----------



## Sweetwon

MAC Style Clan nail polish
MAC Pearlglide eye liner in Lord It Up and Undercurrent


----------



## girlygirl3

Dior 5 Couleurs e/s palette in Gold Edition
Dior Skin Flash Radiance Booster Pen (re-discovered it!)
Dior Diorshow Maximizer Lash Plumping Serum (hope this helps my lashes!)

At Macys, purchase 3 Dior products and get a beautiful travel case!


----------



## lantana19

MAC eyeshadow in Copperplate
Kiehl's Coriander lotion


----------



## MrsTGreen

Had to go to 3 Targets today but I was able to find the 32 piece eyeshadow palette from ELF. It was the last 32 piece palette they had in the store. Can't wait to try it out!!
www.i974.photo





bucket.com


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> Dior 5 Couleurs e/s palette in Gold Edition
> Dior Skin Flash Radiance Booster Pen (re-discovered it!)
> Dior Diorshow Maximizer Lash Plumping Serum (hope this helps my lashes!)
> 
> At Macys, purchase 3 Dior products and get a beautiful travel case!


 
I have the Maximizer Serum too. My lashes seem to curl up right before my eyes when I apply it! I'm not even sure it's supposed to do that!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got my 2nd Sephora Order:

Benefit High Beam
Tarina Tarantino Sparkle Powder
Illamasqua Pure Pigment in Involve
Not pictured is the 500 pt perk from Bare Minerals







MAC also arrived today:

Play It Cool Eyeshadow Palette
The Faerie Glen Lipstick


----------



## Fromsouthcali

This was an unbelievable deal!! I got this at Costco for $19.99.
Stila Blockbuster Color Palette: Comes with 30 eyeshadows, 15 lip colors, 3 cheek colors, 1 highlighter, 1 bronzer, 1 eyeliner, 1 lipliner, 2 applicators, 1 lip brush, and 1 blush brush. What a steal!!! I got so lucky because I was in the market for eyeshadows when I stumbled upon this.


----------



## perlefine

it'sanaddiction said:


> I've been wanting to try the by Terry balm too! It's just so expensive!


 
Yes it is, but you should try it. 

It's really nice and I love the rose scent (and normally I don't even like rose scented stuff).


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

*Deborah Lippmann Today Was A Fairy Tale
Rescue Beauty Lounge Locavore (now discontinued)
Deborah Lippmann Boom Boom Pow
Bare Escentuals Flawless mascara sample*


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Fromsouthcali said:


> This was an unbelievable deal!! I got this at Costco for $19.99.
> Stila Blockbuster Color Palette: Comes with 30 eyeshadows, 15 lip colors, 3 cheek colors, 1 highlighter, 1 bronzer, 1 eyeliner, 1 lipliner, 2 applicators, 1 lip brush, and 1 blush brush. What a steal!!! I got so lucky because I was in the market for eyeshadows when I stumbled upon this.



Holy shiz - NICE score.


----------



## Veer12

Nice good one


----------



## NoSnowHere

China Glaze ruby pumps and OPI Sparklelicious.


----------



## Mrs H

Benefit Coralista. I'm impressed, it's a less sparkly version of NARS Orgasm on me


----------



## BagloverBurr

nice Stila score!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I have the Maximizer Serum too. My lashes seem to curl up right before my eyes when I apply it! I'm not even sure it's supposed to do that!


 
Oooh, really?  I can't wait to try it!  But, I'm going to wait another day because I think I got an infection at the Dior counter


----------



## underagegloss

picked up cover girl lashblast in blue today which i didnt know existed. it's a really nice navy colour. really excited to use it on 7 am work days when my eyes are a red mess!


----------



## intheevent

clearance soap and glory at target. love that stuff. i've been living in the wrinkle fighting cream "catch a wrinkle in time"


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I was going through hotel body butter so I buzzed by Marshalls and got some discounted Philosophy gingerbread body cream since the dry cold weather is upon us!


----------



## i<3handbags

Fromsouthcali said:


> This was an unbelievable deal!! I got this at Costco for $19.99.
> Stila Blockbuster Color Palette: Comes with 30 eyeshadows, 15 lip colors, 3 cheek colors, 1 highlighter, 1 bronzer, 1 eyeliner, 1 lipliner, 2 applicators, 1 lip brush, and 1 blush brush. What a steal!!! I got so lucky because I was in the market for eyeshadows when I stumbled upon this.



Ummm what?!?! I need to go to Costco!!


----------



## lolitablue

Wow< Stila at Costco? Nice!!


----------



## i<3handbags

I have seen Stila there before, but smaller sets. Never a blockbuster! I have heard of people in CA (I think?) even seeing MAC shadows, but that is something I have never seen here.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My last Sephora FF order:

Korres Night Cream & Dior Five Golds Palette


----------



## karester

Not including my Sephora order:

- Essie crystal nail file
- China Glaze polishes: Party Hearty, Phat Santa, Jolly Holly, Sugar Plums
- Korres Wild Rose set (with 7 sample Brightening Serums, 7 sample Masks, full size Moisturizer, came with a lovely red makeup bag) and the Wild Rose lip butter
- Revlon Fire and Ice (holy pigmented!) and Demure lipsticks


And I'm not gonna lie, I totally bought the Revlon lipsticks because of the retro ad.


----------



## BagloverBurr

OPI 2010 Breast Cancer color


^^ I love party hearty


----------



## Cheryl

From Sephora F&F
Fresh Sugar Lychee Perfume
Fresh Roller Ball Perfume & Lotion Little Gift Set
Fresh Rose Tinted Lip Balm
UD Professional Size Eye Primer Potion


----------



## Spendaholic

*November Purchase.

Chanel Nail Polish 485 Django BNIB - Ebay UK win Bargain.*


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I adore the name of that polish.


----------



## tejava

Two skin care kits from beauty.com with 20% off.

1. Origins Firm Believer kit
2. Borghese Graceful Beauty kit


----------



## nicci404

Natura Bisse - Oxygen Complex
Natura Bisse - Stabilizing Gel Cream
Natura Bisse - Facial Cleansing Gel + A.H.A.


----------



## gga

I'm a sucker for packaging, so no way was I going to be able to resist...my NARS Bento Box arrived yesterday evening, and I just got around to opening it a few hours ago.  It's even prettier and more interesting in person than it is in pics.  I have no idea if I'll ever even use the lipsticks, but I adore everything about it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^pics? I don't know what it is!

Thanks to the thread on lip balm/scrub, I made a couple of purchases 

cle de peau Intensive Brightening Mask (upper & lower) was GWP
cle de peau Lip Treatment
The Body Shop Lip Scrub


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

gga said:


> I'm a sucker for packaging, so no way was I going to be able to resist...my NARS Bento Box arrived yesterday evening, and I just got around to opening it a few hours ago.  It's even prettier and more interesting in person than it is in pics.  I have no idea if I'll ever even use the lipsticks, but I adore everything about it.



Oh wow, you got one of those?  They're GORGEOUS - like you said, WAY more impressive than the pictures show online.  I love the little pots.

http://www.lipglossiping.com/2010/08/04/nars-holiday-2010-kabuki-lip-set/


----------



## webbie

Bought some goodies this weekend...

Sephora: 
 

Sephora by OPI mini collection 

Lorac Tie Dye For lip gloss set

Buxom City Slickers lip stick and lip polish set

Lorac blush/bronzer duo in Hot and Spicy

Nars lip and cheek set in orgasm, laguna <-perfect mini sizes for makeup bag

Philosophy purity cleansing clothes
Benefit some kind-a gorgeous in medium

MAC:
 

Powder blush in melba
Amplified lipstick in cosmo
Walgreens:
 

N.Y.C. blushable creme stick in big apple blush and berry new yorker
<-great pigmentation
Neutrogena mineral sheers concealer kit in buff 09

Maybelline colorsensational lipstains in 05-in the buff, 95-touch of toffee, 15-wink of pink, 65-cranberry crush <- buy one get one 50% off deal

Local asian drug store:
 

Liyanshijia milk and peach hydrating masks <- wonderful while relaxing in a bathtub

Liyanshijia collagen crystal eye masks

Crobi mini eyelash curler

Skin conditioner collagen facial toner


----------



## perlefine

Avene Gentle Milk Cleanser






Clinique All About Eyes Rich






Narciso Rodriquez For Her






Helena Rubinstein Gloss (# 61 Golden Opal)


----------



## gre8dane

Items purchased over the past month or so:






Carol's Daughter Tui Leave-In Conditioner 
Kiehl's Jeff Koons LE Creme de Corps
Kinky Curly Knot Today Leave-In Conditioner
NOW Jojoba Oil
Bobbi Brown Beach Oil
VO5 Conditioner in Passionfruit
Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb oil

And my Sephora F&F purchases:


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Those Lorac Tie Dye lipglosses kick ass!  *writes on Christmas list*

I was feeling arty farty this morning and came up with this idea, which was admittedly better in it's conception than it's execution:

*
ESSIE Going Incognito
ESSIE Smokin' Hot
URBAN DECAY Brow Box in Beige Betty
MAC Russian Red lipstick
KAT VON D High Voltage Primer in Skin*









Here's some better pics of the UD Brow Box - the packaging is so effin' cute!  LOVE the stamped tin panel on top.


----------



## Mrs H

The Organic Pharmacy Rose facial wash


----------



## gga

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Oh wow, you got one of those?  They're GORGEOUS - like you said, WAY more impressive than the pictures show online.  I love the little pots.
> 
> http://www.lipglossiping.com/2010/08/04/nars-holiday-2010-kabuki-lip-set/



Yay!  Thanks for the link!  That's the one!  The lipstick colors are very bright.  The brush is adorable and fits perfectly into the wooden case above the pots.  As a total packaging ho from way back, there was no way to resist this one.  I got one for me and one for a sweet, makeup-crazed friend.  Who will likely find them as silly and as irresistible as I do.


----------



## terri122

L'oreal superliner in carbon 

absolutly amazinggg 

*xx no advertising*


----------



## thegoreprincess

Nail polish haul!!!!






Zoyas from L to R: Crystal, Edyta, Roxy, Yasmeen, Rea, Julieanne





China Glaze from L to R: Mistletoe Kisses, Blue Hawaiian, Dorothy Who?, Party Hearty, Lubu Heels





China Glaze from L to R: Electric Lilac, Atlantis, Little Drummer Boy, Mrs. Claus, Rodeo Fanatic





L to R: OPI Desire, OPI Show it & Glow it, China Glaze Watermelon Rind





OPI L to R: Ski Teal We Drop, Simmer & Shimmer, Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous, Cuckoo for This Color


----------



## BagloverBurr

I really want INGLOT lip glosss...they are soo pretty..but i guess not sold online..boo! I need to find them


----------



## mcb100

keratin complex color care shampoo
keratin complex color care conditioner
benefit playsticks in Spin the Bottle
free sample of redken anti frizz serum


----------



## nicci404

NARS - Sex Appeal 

I really like this blush! I'm pale enough so it shows on me and I don't have to apply w/a light hand. I also like it cause unlike most blushes from NARS it's not loaded w/glitter.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Ecotools Alicia Silverstone Brush Set
Ecotools Concealer Brush
MAC Select Cover Up NW25
MAC Pearlglide e/l in Blackline(Tartan Collection)
MAC Time & Space e/s (CCO)
MAC Procolor 4 Compact
MAC Mulch e/s (to go into compact;hit pan on my mulch I have now so I picked this up as a backup)
MAC Brushes 239,217,182


----------



## BagloverBurr

Essie Matte About You- love it so far!

quick question lovely ladies-- where can you get those little circles with the fake nails attached to do swatches of your nail polish?


----------



## bnjj

BagloverBurr said:


> Essie Matte About You- love it so far!
> 
> quick question lovely ladies-- where can you get those little circles with the fake nails attached to do swatches of your nail polish?


 
At beauty supply stores (wholesalers that sell to the industry).  Possibly also at Sally's.


----------



## EasterBunny

L'oreal lipstick from Doutzen (nr. 717)


----------



## BagloverBurr

bnjj said:


> At beauty supply stores (wholesalers that sell to the industry).  Possibly also at Sally's.



Thanks I will have to find the nearest sallys to our new house


----------



## MrsTGreen

Milani crystal gloss in Serendipty
Milani blush in Luminous


----------



## thegoreprincess

Managed to track down OPI Absolutely Alice today for $9.30 including tax and the China Glaze Awakening collection for $1.99 each!


----------



## SugarDaisy

thegoreprincess said:


> Managed to track down OPI Absolutely Alice today for $9.30 including tax and the China Glaze Awakening collection for $1.99 each!


 

Where did you find the China Glaze for 1.99$?


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

thegoreprincess said:


> Managed to track down OPI Absolutely Alice today for $9.30 including tax and the China Glaze Awakening collection for $1.99 each!



Nice score on Alice - I'm stalking her but I'm not paying $20+ bucks.  I found *OPI Sapphires in The Snow* and *Jade Is The New Black *for $3.50 at the grocery store again.  I also picked up *SH Snappy Sorbet* and *ESSIE Lacy Not Racy* at Target.







I also got my Transdesign package. 
*ORLY Bonder
ORLY Glosser
ORLY Ridgefiller
SECHE Vite
ORLY Winter Wonderland
CND Effects Sapphire Sparkle*






*CG Bermuda Breakaway
CG Little Drummer Boy
COLOR CLUB Take Me To Your Chateau (so I can get my faux Riva on)
CG CalypsoBlue
*


----------



## jchiara

Loreal Million Lashes mascara
Loreal Voluminous Carbon Black mascara


----------



## Sweetwon

Couldn't get the polishes to photograph very well.






Orly Out of this World (on clearance for $3.99)
China Glaze Zombie Zest and Mummy May I (on clearance for $1.99)
Christmas nail decals
Cute little tweezers for gifts
Almay Pure Blends eyeshadows in apricot, oatmeal, and steel ($1 at Dollar Tree)


----------



## NoSnowHere

Scrangie by Rescue Beauty Lounge.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I found these LE Wet n Wild palettes at Walgreens tonight. I've never tried their shadows but these have good reviews for pigmentation so I decided to give one a try! (2 will be stocking stuffers, I just can't decide which one I want )

Sugar Plum Fairy - Snow Sprite - Night Elf


----------



## frick&frack

australian harvest daily cleanser


----------



## Sweetwon

NoSnowHere said:


> Scrangie by Rescue Beauty Lounge.



I need to get this polish! I wish I had gotten it from the sale, but didn't realize it was going on until too late.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

it'sanaddiction said:


> I found these LE Wet n Wild palettes at Walgreens tonight. I've never tried their shadows but these have good reviews for pigmentation so I decided to give one a try! (2 will be stocking stuffers, I just can't decide which one I want )
> 
> Sugar Plum Fairy - Snow Sprite - Night Elf


I saw some of these discounted already (I THINK...) at Ross, but maybe it was my imagination.


----------



## nekonat

I scored Chanel's Patchouli coco rouge and beige guitar glossimer


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Got my second Sephora F&F haul today

*Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer in Eden
NARS MASH*






*Sephora for OPI Holiday Polishes:
It Looks Like Reindeer
Merry Me
Flurry Up
*


----------



## lv-lover

Yes to Carrots Daily Pampering Conditioner
LUSH Fair Trade Foot Lotion


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lv-lover said:


> *Yes to Carrots Daily Pampering Conditioner*
> LUSH Fair Trade Foot Lotion


Curious to hear how the conditioner works for you, the Tomatoes product was so-so for me.


----------



## girlygirl3

nekonat said:


> I scored Chanel's Patchouli coco rouge and beige guitar glossimer


 
I love beige guitar! I'm going to check out Patchouli!


----------



## girlygirl3

First Lancome purchase - the train case convinced me! 

My purchase was a set of brushes which I've always wanted from Lancome anyway.  The samples that Macys included in their goody bag though were a waste of time.  They're the same as ones you get in their mailers.


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ is that a Lancome item or a Macys lancome item?


----------



## girlygirl3

BagloverBurr said:


> ^^ is that a Lancome item or a Macys lancome item?


 
I believe it's Lancome.  I see the offer is also available at Bloomies!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Aww, that's too bad about the offer. I was tempted by it too!

Here's some more new to me brands (except Lippmann):

Butter London Horse Power Nail Strengthener
Lippmann Diamonds and Pearls
NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils Pots & Pans - Pure Gold
NYX Bohemian Rhapsody Eye Palette


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel 185 Rose Paradise.


----------



## gre8dane

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Got my second Sephora F&F haul today
> 
> *Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer in Eden*
> *NARS MASH*


 
Ooooo, I'm looking forward to seeing Mash on you!


----------



## lantana19

Sonia Kashuk breast cancer edition eyelash curler and tweezer set. 

The LE vintage Revlon Fire & Ice lipstick (got 2 tubes so I would have a backup), the packaging is gorgeous!!

3 nail polishes from the Revlon vintage collection: All Fired Up, Demure and Temptress


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

gre8dane said:


> Ooooo, I'm looking forward to seeing Mash on you!



I think I might put it on tonight.  I'll be sure to post a pic for you!


----------



## pond23

Clarins Contouring Facial Lift


----------



## lantana19

Revlon Matte lipsticks in Really Red, In The Red and Strawberry Suede. Found a really good deal on Ebay!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Lashblash mascara in the purple tube.


----------



## kgirl<3

Christian Dior's Creme de Rose.

All I can say is wow - my lips have never felt this soft or nurtured.


----------



## girlygirl3

Got these at Sephora's tonight!
NARS e/s primer (back up)
NARS Oasis blush and lip gloss (nice switch from Sin blush)
Jurlique Rosewater balancing mist
UD Brow Box in Brown Sugar
Lancome L'Absolu lipstick in Rich Cashmere (the best pink nude I've found for me!)
Lancome Oscillating PowerBooster Mascara Base (read great reviews here)
Tom Ford White Patchouli fragrance (finally got it)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Ohh, you went to the VIP evening, fun!!

MAC Beguile Brow Set
GWP Pro Eye Makeup Remover


----------



## merekat703

UD Naked Palette
Mens colonge set from sephora
VS holiday beauty rush lipglosses (soo pretty)


----------



## GingerSnap527

China Glaze - Party Hearty set (Party Hearty, Jolly Holly, Phat Santa)


----------



## BagloverBurr

I bought this Sally Hansen nail party in a box set...twas a waste of money..for sure!


----------



## creditcardfire

OMG. The Illamasqua Birthday Lashes I have been lusting over (and that sold out quick last year) are back and I just snagged them in both colours. $50 a pop but I feel OK about this price because I've been coveting these for so long.

It'sanaddiction - how is Nyx quality? I've never tried it (IIRC) and that palette looks awesome.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Just got back from the VIB sale - I hate that they don't carry Illamasqua or all of the NARS polishes in the stores.  I really wanted Phallic and Zulu.  I'll probably get those with the $20 gift card they send out to VIBs.  

Anyhow, today I got *Buxom Diamond Lips in Starr.*  I love this stuff.  I got one in a set of four minis with a 500 point perk and fell in love with it.  I'm thinking about going back and getting Betty too.








*Tokidoki Glitter Eyepencil in Carina*







*Urban Decay Black Palette*











*Kat Von D Eye Palette in Ludwig.*  I admit that I buy her stuff just as much (if not more) for the packaging than the actual makeup.  LOOK AT EET!!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

creditcardfire said:


> OMG. The Illamasqua Birthday Lashes I have been lusting over (and that sold out quick last year) are back and I just snagged them in both colours. $50 a pop but I feel OK about this price because I've been coveting these for so long.
> 
> It'sanaddiction - how is Nyx quality? I've never tried it (IIRC) and that palette looks awesome.


 
No complaints! I wore the shadow with a base and it lasted all day. And the pencils are nice, creamy, and can be used as a base, liner or a shadow.

Picked up some Holiday nail polishes:

China Glaze - Mistletoe Kisses, Party Hearty, Mommy Kissing Santa


----------



## nekonat

I scored my Guerlain d'or meteorites and the LE mascara...still lemming a/b the pressed powder though...


----------



## orchidsuns

Super's Lush Lips with coconut oil


----------



## cloudzz

Just got a lipstick and an eyeliner from MAC Tartan Tale collection today. 

Lipstick = Cut a Caper -> super cute peachy pink color!
Eyeliner = Lord it up -> brownish color with gold shimmer! Plan to wear it with neutral look.

I also ordered 2 Urban Decay Naked Palette! Wow I can't say enough about how happy I am. My local Sephora never had it in stock!


----------



## RealDealGirl

I got the Dior mini duo at Sephora- the best $18 I ever spent. I've always been a Loreal Voluminous die hard for mascara, but ever since they closed my Loreal Paris store, I've been buying it at the drug store and its always clumpy. I think the drug store one is older or something. Well, I'm a Dior convert now! When these are gone, I'm getting them again if full sizes! 

I also go the Sephora lip gloss wand, but left it in my desk at work so can't take a pic.


----------



## mcb100

Victorias Secret Rapture minature/purse spray


----------



## RealDealGirl

mcb100 said:


> Victorias Secret Rapture minature/purse spray


 
Rapture's one of my favorites!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

SH Midnight in NY, Spectrum, LA Colors Black Velvet, Bright Pink










OPI Lemonade Stand By Your Man, Sea Ya Later, Sailor!


----------



## underagegloss

china glaze "for audrey"
OPI "glitzerland"
sebastien potion 9 lite
LUSH big shampoo
LUSH retread conditioner
MAC 150 brush


----------



## Tracy

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Nice score on Alice - I'm stalking her but I'm not paying $20+ bucks.  I found *OPI Sapphires in The Snow* and *Jade Is The New Black *for $3.50 at the grocery store again.  I also picked up *SH Snappy Sorbet* and *ESSIE Lacy Not Racy* at Target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my Transdesign package.
> *ORLY Bonder
> ORLY Glosser
> ORLY Ridgefiller
> SECHE Vite
> ORLY Winter Wonderland
> CND Effects Sapphire Sparkle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CG Bermuda Breakaway
> CG Little Drummer Boy
> COLOR CLUB Take Me To Your Chateau (so I can get my faux Riva on)
> CG CalypsoBlue
> *



We must be psychically connected because I ordered 3 of those blues (the CG's) yesterday---before I read this! Creepy.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

GOt a mini set of three Nicole by OPI polishes for Xmas at Walgreens, sadly they didn't carry the full size bottles... I mean... wtf?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Ohh, everyone's getting such pretty nail polish!

bunny, does your walgreens usually carry Nicole by OPI? I've never seen it at mine, just wondering if it is something new to Walgreens?


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Dior Rouge Lipstick in 434
Sephora Night Spirit Mini Lipgloss


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Tracy said:


> We must be psychically connected because I ordered 3 of those blues (the CG's) yesterday---before I read this! Creepy.



I told you!  We really do have eerily similar tastes in NP.

I hit the MAC Counter yesterday and bought *Style Clan* and *Reign of Flowers*.  I asked about* Ming Blue*, but they were sold out, so the SA let me have an unopened tester she had.  HELL YEAH.


----------



## intheevent

my October favorite purchases:
maybelline lipstain in cherry pop - i'm wearing in the video
elf essential makeup collection - $20
sexy mother pucker lip gloss
covergril olay primer
boots, no. 9 eyeshadow palette


----------



## webbie

Went to the Sephora VIB event on Thursday and picked up some items with the 20% off discount:
 

 Free tote bag <-has really cute studs on the handle
Nars: lip gloss in sweet revenge, blush in super orgasm, lipstick in mitzi
Bare Minerals: mini brush collection


----------



## GingerSnap527

That seems to be a different tote than then one they were supposed to give out. I got that tote a while back with a coupon they sent out. Regardless, it stays in my car and it's a lot cuter than most reusable totes!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

*That's the Kat Von D tote from last year I think - I use it as my work tote.

It's WAY better than the little one they were passing out for the VIB event.  You got the hook up.*


----------



## bnjj

I got that tote a year ago or so too but have never used it.

I think I'll venture out to Sephora today to see if there is anything that catches my eye before the VIB event ends.


----------



## kenseysimone




----------



## AshJs3

Yes, that Sephora tote in the picture was what they gave out on Black Friday last year.


----------



## girlygirl3

Picked up Guerlain's 6-couleur e/s palette in 93, Rue de passy.  Beautiful!


----------



## babyontheway

My only purchase from the tartan collection:
Mac cool thrillseekers pigments- purchased from MAC.com


----------



## alexandra28

I got the Hourglass Primer, YSL foundation and a few nail polishes. Need to take pictures and post them here


----------



## it'sanaddiction

2 Dolce & Gabbana Shine Lipsticks - Baby Sparks - Fascination
Hourglass Lip Gloss Set
Guerlain Extreme Foundation


----------



## gga

Just bought some eyeshadow brushes and the Christmas 2010 brush set from the hakuhodousa website.  I'm waiting for delivery.  They're supposed to be here by Saturday.  So excited!  I'm a maniac for brushes and pretty packaging.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Matrix Biolage Shampoo/Conditioner gift set for Color Treated Hair at Ulta
OPI Diva of Geneva


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Riva Nail Polish


----------



## kathywko

Went to MAC today and picked up:
Brush Cleanser
Paint Pot in Quite Natural
210 Brush


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Just got Chanel Riva  *running off to do nails!!


----------



## sweetfacespout

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Just got Chanel Riva  *running off to do nails!!


SO gorgeous!


----------



## Hallie126

Hey ladies, I'm new to the beauty bar but I wanted to post the the loot from my most recent Sephora purchase with the VIB 20% 

I got a Korres lip gloss pack, Philosophy Help Me, Gucci Guilty, 2 Philosophy body washes, a Bare Minerals blush brush and Bobbi Brown blush in pale pink.


----------



## SillyLaura

Dior Addict Ultra Gloss. 





I love the non-sticky consistency/formula!


----------



## girlygirl3

gga said:


> Just bought some eyeshadow brushes and the Christmas 2010 brush set from the hakuhodousa website. I'm waiting for delivery. They're supposed to be here by Saturday. So excited! I'm a maniac for brushes and pretty packaging.


 
Can't wait to see pics and your review!  I've been thinking about these brushes too but just haven't taken the plunge!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> 2 Dolce & Gabbana Shine Lipsticks - Baby Sparks - Fascination
> Hourglass Lip Gloss Set
> Guerlain Extreme Foundation


 
The Dolce lipsticks are pretty!  How are they going on?

I've heard the hourglass lip glosses were good but I picked one up at Sephora's once to sample and it just ran all over my hands.


----------



## girlygirl3

My last VIB20 order:

MUFE ROCK eye pencil set
Shiseido Collector's Edition Makeup Palette - so pretty!


----------



## sweetfacespout

^I got the HD concealer and new falsies at my Make up for ever boutique today. I'm obsessed with their products since I bought the HD foundation.


----------



## nomorerack

Olay total effects, and nichido bronzer,.. lol dont have the pictures sorry


----------



## babyontheway

My Riva nailpolish by Chanel got delivered today


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I was so excited about Riva, I totally forgot about my Zoya BOGO haul earlier this week.  
*
ZOYA Lael
ZOYA Casey
ZOYA Remove (Best.Remover.EVAR.)
ZOYA Kelly
ZOYA Dakota*






I really really really really really REALLY love Casey.  I swatched a few nails when I first got it, and it's frickin gorgeous.  I think I'll do a mani tomorrow night.


----------



## beauty k addict

totally racking up my ddvip points!


----------



## nicci404

My first LM items...

Laura Mercier Mineral Illuminating Powder	- Starlight 
Laura Mercier Lip Glace - Blush


----------



## nicci404

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Just got Chanel Riva  *running off to do nails!!



yay!! Everyone seems to be getting Riva before me! I ordered Monday, 15 min after it went live too :-| I won't be getting mine till the 23rd....blah


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> yay!! Everyone seems to be getting Riva before me! I ordered Monday, 15 min after it went live too :-| I won't be getting mine till the 23rd....blah


 

I see you're in Washington state, that's why  It comes from Tennessee, I'm just 2 states away!


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> yay!! Everyone seems to be getting Riva before me! I ordered Monday, 15 min after it went live too :-| I won't be getting mine till the 23rd....blah


 
^ Mine is arriving on Monday the 22nd. The joys of living on the West Coast!


----------



## lolitablue

This is my last haul from Sephora F&F and QVC

So far loving the eye product and having lots of hopes on the very expensive Perricone lotion!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Ulta Haul:
Maybelline Stylish Smokes Eyeshadow Quad in Natural Smokes
Maybelline Eyeshadow Quad in Enchanted Forest
Maybelline Falsies Mascara
NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Yogurt

Also went by the Chanel counter to get a sample of Mat Lumière foundation to try.


----------



## nicci404

Natura Bisse - Stabilizing Toner
Natura Bisse - Oxygen Cream


----------



## nicci404

I've never tried this brand but have heard good reviews so I got my make-up done on Saturday and really liked everything that was used! I've never used lip liner before but I was sold when the MA combined it w/the gloss - nice nude/pinkish look. 

Le Metier de Beaute - Classic Flawless Finish Compact Powder 
Le Metier de Beaute - Lip Creme: Sweet Creme
Le Metier de Beaute - Lip Pencil: Nudite
Le Metier de Beaute - Classic Flawless Finish Concealer


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> I've never tried this brand but have heard good reviews so I got my make-up done on Saturday and really liked everything that was used! I've never used lip liner before but I was sold when the MA combined it w/the gloss - nice nude/pinkish look.
> 
> Le Metier de Beaute - Classic Flawless Finish Compact Powder
> Le Metier de Beaute - Lip Creme: Sweet Creme
> Le Metier de Beaute - Lip Pencil: Nudite
> Le Metier de Beaute - Classic Flawless Finish Concealer


 
Ooh pretty!
I'm a new fan to this brand as well!  It's amazing how the products blend so well with each other. 
I have a red lipstick in Sydney and a lip creme in Toffee Creme.  I'm not a red lip person, so I was hesitant but the lip creme helped to tone it down to a less bold lip.  It's still bold nonetheless but I'm amazed at how nice it comes out!

By the way, someone posted that BG will have another 25 off 100 gift card event 12/1-5!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I got this as a gift for Christmas 

http://m.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P275000


----------



## Aussiegal

NoSnowHere said:


> I got this as a gift for Christmas
> 
> http://m.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P275000


luv it! ive been itching for some Xmas Philosophy treats... they smell good enough to drink !


----------



## Kansashalo

NoSnowHere said:


> I got this as a gift for Christmas
> 
> http://m.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P275000



This is awesome! Not to seem cheap  but I think I'm going to buy this and break it up into gifts (one shower gel & lip set ) for my co-workers.


----------



## krazydaisy

^not sounding cheap, i would do that too and my friends did that for their family as stocking stuffers


----------



## cassandra22007

I just realized I've been especially naughty this month with beauty purchases. Since Nov. 3rd I've bought:

Kiehl's Creme de Corps body butter
Kiehl's Pear Tree Corner lotion
Kiehl's Creme de Corps soy milk and honey body polish
3 or 4 Kiehl's travel size hair products

Mario Badescu Honey Moisturizer
Mario Badescu Aloe and Herb Rosewater
Mario Badescu Special Hand Cream
Mario Badescu Almond Honey face scrub

Chanel nail polish- Riva
Chanel quad eyeshadow- holiday 2010
Chanel inimitable mascara
Chanel Espresso eyeliner
Chanel makeup base primer

Oribe super strong hairspray
NARS nail polish- Zulu

Seche Vita top coat and fast dry

Ummm.... it didn't seem like much until I just wrote it all down, and now I'm putting myself on a strict beauty BAN until the Chanel spring makeup comes out when I'll be in big trouble.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Ooh pretty!
> I'm a new fan to this brand as well!  It's amazing how the products blend so well with each other.
> I have a red lipstick in Sydney and a lip creme in Toffee Creme.  I'm not a red lip person, so I was hesitant but the lip creme helped to tone it down to a less bold lip.  It's still bold nonetheless but I'm amazed at how nice it comes out!
> 
> By the way, someone posted that BG will have another 25 off 100 gift card event 12/1-5!



thanks  I kind of wish I didn't like the brand so much because the last thing I need is more lip gloss! But I couldn't resist. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A couple of L'Occitaine Items:

Fleur Cherie Soap
Calanques Shower Gel


----------



## FarrahFace




----------



## bunnymasseuse

Recent stuff:


----------



## Beenie

DAAAAANNNNNG *Bunny*! What time is the mani/pedi party at your house ?


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

No sh*t!

Nice haul - I love the Say Yes To Carrots line.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beenie said:


> DAAAAANNNNNG *Bunny*! What time is the mani/pedi party at your house ?


DUnno, but it will be lots of SKITTLES painting!


BourgeoisStoner said:


> No sh*t!
> 
> Nice haul - I love the Say Yes To Carrots line.


Yep, unexpected find at Ross.


----------



## frick&frack

nail polish for me & nail polish/lip gloss/flavored blistex for the nieces


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bunny, I saw you posting in the addiction thread, that's where you belong! Just kiddin! I  love all the new polish, I was tempted by those Color Club Sets myself


----------



## bunnymasseuse

it'sanaddiction said:


> Bunny, I saw you posting in the addiction thread, that's where you belong! Just kiddin! I  love all the new polish, I was tempted by those Color Club Sets myself


LOL, har har, yeah, I know when I am beat at my own game 

For 8$ each and getting 7 polishes it's much better than the 50% off sales on 8$ polishes at other places... and I don't have but just these color club colors right now because I've never bought the brand prior to the Ross finds.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

That IS a good deal for $7 - I paid a little over 2 bucks a piece at Transdesign.

I got a few packages myself:
*
Blue Satin
Illusion D'Or
Rouge Allure Gloss in Fatal
Rouge Fatal
Riva*






Manglaze polishes:

*Matte Is Murder
Mayo
Fuggen Ugly
Hot Mess
*


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ I want manglaze so bad! How long was the shipping? 

I just bought new Sigma brushes, but i dont want to get them dirty lol..I know I have issues, some one slap me and tell me to use the darn brushes already


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Shipping was $4.84 and it got here in 2 days.  In fact, I got an email saying that it had packed and shipped within an hour of placing my order.  I've always heard rave reviews on their customer service - color me impressed.


----------



## krazydaisy

i love all the new chanel polishes that everyone has


----------



## lolitablue

krazydaisy said:


> i love all the new chanel polishes that everyone has


 
Me too!!!


----------



## SugarDaisy

I love Color Club nail polishes! The formula is always amazing.


----------



## iluvmua

YSL Golden Glosses: Golden Pink & Golden Satin


----------



## bnjj

Just ordered from Sephora:

- Gucci Guilty Set
- Smashbox Wish for the Perfect Pout (like l need more lipgloss! )

Will come with the Bday gift and the Getaway kit.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Ulta Haul:
More NYX Jumbo Pencils- Iced Mocha, French Fries, Lime, & Cottage Cheese

Walgreen Haul:
Wet & Wild Color Icon Eye Palette-Vanity, Greed, & Night Elf(Limited Edition)
Bronzer in Princess

Victoria Secret:
Beauty Rush Lipgloss in Sweet Gleam(Limited Edition)


----------



## gre8dane

My recent acquisitions:

From Nars:







The So Famous set with
Bettina lip pencil
Deep Throat blush
Multiple in Orgasm

Sephora VIB:






Urban Decay Black palette (gift)
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer set
Tokidoki hand mirror
Philosophy Purity (skin challege freebie)

From Transdesign:






Back row:
Waxing sticks set
Muslin roll
Manicure lotion 
Cotton roll
Nail brush set
Nail Tek Citra II 
CND Toughen Up 
China Glaze Ruby Pumps & Recycle 
Essie Sew Psyched & Merino Cool

I'm done for a long time!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Just bought 2 lipsticks from MAC, Russian Red and Dubonette. My first MAC purchases ever!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

and Essie Matte About You


----------



## pearlisthegurl

bunnymasseuse said:


> Recent stuff:



NICE HAUL! Where did you find the opi at 50% off?



BourgeoisStoner said:


> That IS a good deal for $7 - I paid a little over 2 bucks a piece at Transdesign.
> 
> I got a few packages myself:
> *
> Blue Satin
> Illusion D'Or
> Rouge Allure Gloss in Fatal
> Rouge Fatal
> Riva*
> 
> 
> 
> Manglaze polishes:
> 
> *Matte Is Murder
> Mayo
> Fuggen Ugly
> Hot Mess
> *



Im dying to try manglaze!


----------



## tatertot

Picked up Chanel's Strong and Steel polishes last night, I was so happy to snag them!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

*BagGirl158* said:


> and Essie Matte About You


W00t got the same set! Nice!


pearlisthegurl said:


> NICE HAUL! Where did you find the opi at 50% off?


^Beauty First stores...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Benefit Sugarbomb
Benefit High Beam
MAC Cyndi lipstick


----------



## ipudgybear

My Color Glaze order finally came in!


----------



## BluMochi

^ NICE haul!  Great selection of colors.


----------



## ipudgybear

^ thanks! TPF really got me addicted to a bunch of things ever since I joined especially nail polish


----------



## BluMochi

ipudgybear said:


> ^ thanks! TPF really got me addicted to a bunch of things ever since I joined especially nail polish


 
^ Ha ha.  So TRUE!  I was completely happy with my 7 nail polishes, then I stumble onto this board...  Yikes!  Now, I'm a complete crazy person!


----------



## cloudzz

Got the new Armani Eyes to Kill Excess mascara~! I had my eyes on that mascara ever since I saw the ad by Megan Fox.


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Riva


----------



## Samia

My buys this week

Clinique 3 step system set- The large & travel size
Clinique Pore minimizer
Clinique Free gift: The cute pouch, a lipstick, eyeshadow trio, all about eyes serum and small mositurizer

Bobbi Brown Illuminating Finish powder Compact Foundation
Bobbi Brown Oil Control Lotion
Bobbi Brown free beauty kit: Duo eyeshadow, clear gloss and Extreme party mascara

And some ELF brushes


----------



## jeshika

oxygen cream!


nicci404 said:


> Natura Bisse - Stabilizing Toner
> Natura Bisse - Oxygen Cream


----------



## Fromsouthcali

*Guerlain 4 seasons(brunette)*
       Love Love this!!  I used to use the regular Guerlain terracotta bronzer for brunettes and thought that was my hg but THIS IS 


*Chanel Double Perfecting Matte Powder Foundation (Medium Beige)* 
      I am very happy for this. Was looking for a "cheaper" alternative to my beloved Cle de Peau powder foundation.  Also scored a sample of the Sublimage serum which so far has been divine


----------



## BagloverBurr

I just placed a pretty big order from HiFi cosmetics I am excited.


----------



## OnyxBear

I ordered a few things online today and I can't wait to get them:

Guerlain Velours d'Or eyeshadow - I've had my eye on this compact for a while. I love the colors.
Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner in Graphite Shimmer Ink
Bobbi Brown cream eyeshadow in Beach Honey
Chanel glossimer in Star
2 Bobbi Brown brushes
promo $25 gift card from Saks


----------



## Aussiegal

I just ordered a stack of Philosophy Holiday treats at the Philosophy Blockbuster online sale ( some for me and some for Xmas gifts) cant wait to get them !


----------



## mcb100

2.5 oz of victorias secret Very Sexy Now perfume
victorias secret metallic eye palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

Essence lipstick in Look At Me


----------



## nekonat

Lalique's Fleur de Cristal


----------



## jeshika

Le metier de beaute:

Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Complexe Tinted Treatment Fluid
Lip Creme Lip Gloss in Toffee Creme
True Color Eyeshadow in Rose Champagne, Tuscan Sunset and Spicy
Precision Liquid Eyeliner in Noir
Blushing Bronzed Duet in Romeo and Juliet


----------



## nicci404

jeshika said:


> Le metier de beaute:
> 
> Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Complexe Tinted Treatment Fluid
> Lip Creme Lip Gloss in Toffee Creme
> True Color Eyeshadow in Rose Champagne, Tuscan Sunset and Spicy
> Precision Liquid Eyeliner in Noir
> Blushing Bronzed Duet in Romeo and Juliet



I just bought a few items from this brand last week and really love them! My next purchase will be the the eyeliner! I got a sample of the treatment fluid but haven't used it yet.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Me too! I got Le Metier De Beaute Lipgloss in Cannes + GWP gloss in Feuillage
Also Gueralin Holiday Meteorites


----------



## BagloverBurr

I found an amazing Shiseido nail polish at a Lawsons here in Okinawa ( its like a 7-11) love!!


----------



## bnjj

This is so pretty I hate to use it and mess it up.


----------



## jeshika

nicci404 said:


> I just bought a few items from this brand last week and really love them! My next purchase will be the the eyeliner! I got a sample of the treatment fluid but haven't used it yet.



teehee, to be honest, i saw your purchases and i started doing some research on them and when i saw the counter at bergdorf's i decided to give them a try... i really like the treatment fluid. it is tinted and gives pretty good coverage  i really like the lipgloss... i want to try another color!


----------



## girlygirl3

jeshika said:


> Le metier de beaute:
> 
> Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Complexe Tinted Treatment Fluid
> Lip Creme Lip Gloss in Toffee Creme
> True Color Eyeshadow in Rose Champagne, Tuscan Sunset and Spicy
> Precision Liquid Eyeliner in Noir
> Blushing Bronzed Duet in Romeo and Juliet


 
I love the Peau Vierge and Toffee Creme!
I want to pick up their best selling e/s which is Corinthian but as soon as it comes in, it sells out!


----------



## bag_krazy

NARS Blush in Torrid : My first NARS purchase!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Eyeshadow Quad in Emerald Smokes


----------



## Beenie

mcb100 said:


> victorias secret metallic eye palette


 
Have you used it yet? I was wondering about it and now that I have a $10 coupon I might take the plunge if you tell me to.


----------



## pmburk

Over the weekend I picked up some MAC Studio Fix powder foundation, Clinique blended loose powder, couple of MAC brushes, and a Clinique eye pencil.


----------



## bjayadesigns

I finally purchased the Mac christmas brush set.  Every year I want one and never get it in time before they are sold out here.  I got the one with the foundation brush and eyeshadow brush.  Cant wait to use it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Picked up YSL Golden Gloss (it's gorgeous over lipstick!)


----------



## bjayadesigns

Looks so pretty! 



it'sanaddiction said:


> Picked up YSL Golden Gloss (it's gorgeous over lipstick!)


----------



## Jeannam2008

I ordered the Perfume sampler gift set from Sephora.com on Sunday and it arrived today.
You can check it out on my blog, link posted below in my signature. I was also eligible for a clutch filled with 12 free samples, and I got the usual 3 free samples with my order as well, along with this little sample of shaving cream I'll be placing in my BF's stocking.


----------



## nicci404

jeshika said:


> teehee, to be honest, i saw your purchases and i started doing some research on them and when i saw the counter at bergdorf's i decided to give them a try... i really like the treatment fluid. it is tinted and gives pretty good coverage  i really like the lipgloss... i want to try another color!



yay, I enabled someone!  I want to try another gloss too but I'm trying to ban myself from buying any for awhile but it's not really working that well. While I was getting my make-over at the artist showed me a trick - new for me anyway - Sequoia eye pencil + JoJo eyeshadow - smear the pencil over the lids & put the shadow on top & blend....at first I thought it would be too dark w/just the pencil but w/the shadow it comes out really nice! 

Do you think you'll ever get one of the kaleidoscopes?


----------



## Auzzie

I am ashamed to even admit my recent purchases because it is A LOT!!! I racked up on the FF sale at Sephora. I needed to get some things for my upcoming vacation in which I will be gone for a few months, plus replenish things I use daily.

Here is my list:

Clarisonic Mia for travel
Ojon Winter haircare kit
MUFE eyeshadow in 123, 170, 4, 74, 69, 4, 127, 172, 165, 7, 40, 33
Back ups for my MUFE HD foundation, HD concealor, HD powder, Smokey Lash
MUFE HD Kabuki Brush 
Philosophy Share The Joy Set x 2 for party favors 
YSL ROUGE VOLUPTÉ Lipstick - 3 Beige Ultimate 
YSL GOLDEN GLOSS - 31 Golden Toffee 
YSL TOUCHE ÉCLAT - 1 Luminous Radiance 
Clinique Sun SPF 50 Face Cream 
Clinique Sun SPF 50 Body Cream 
SEPHORA Wide Tooth Comb 
Philosophy Instant Skin Makeover Kit
NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil - Sex Machine 
NARS Lip Gloss - Belize 
NARS Single Eye Shadow - Galapagos 
NARS Blush - Sin 
MUFE HD Microperfecting Primer -Blue 
Benefit Cosmetics Her Name Was Glowla kit 
MUFE Rouge Artist Intense - 30 
MUFE Aqua Lip Waterproof Lipliner Pencil - Light Rosewood 
MUFE Aqua Black Waterproof Cream Eye Shadow 
MUFE Mix and Fix
MUFE Eye Shadow Palette x 2
Philosophy Hope Oil-Free SPF
Fusion Beauty LipFusion XL
Talika Lipocils Expert


----------



## lolitablue

Auzzie said:


> I am ashamed to even admit my recent purchases because it is A LOT!!! I racked up on the FF sale at Sephora. I needed to get some things for my upcoming vacation in which I will be gone for a few months, plus replenish things I use daily.
> 
> Here is my list:
> 
> Clarisonic Mia for travel
> Ojon Winter haircare kit
> MUFE eyeshadow in 123, 170, 4, 74, 69, 4, 127, 172, 165, 7, 40, 33
> Back ups for my MUFE HD foundation, HD concealor, HD powder, Smokey Lash
> MUFE HD Kabuki Brush
> Philosophy Share The Joy Set x 2 for party favors
> YSL ROUGE VOLUPTÉ Lipstick - 3 Beige Ultimate
> YSL GOLDEN GLOSS - 31 Golden Toffee
> YSL TOUCHE ÉCLAT - 1 Luminous Radiance
> Clinique Sun SPF 50 Face Cream
> Clinique Sun SPF 50 Body Cream
> SEPHORA Wide Tooth Comb
> Philosophy Instant Skin Makeover Kit
> NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil - Sex Machine
> NARS Lip Gloss - Belize
> NARS Single Eye Shadow - Galapagos
> NARS Blush - Sin
> MUFE HD Microperfecting Primer -Blue
> Benefit Cosmetics Her Name Was Glowla kit
> MUFE Rouge Artist Intense - 30
> MUFE Aqua Lip Waterproof Lipliner Pencil - Light Rosewood
> MUFE Aqua Black Waterproof Cream Eye Shadow
> MUFE Mix and Fix
> MUFE Eye Shadow Palette x 2
> Philosophy Hope Oil-Free SPF
> Fusion Beauty LipFusion XL
> Talika Lipocils Expert


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lolitablue said:


>


^I agree, like OMG BEAUTY


----------



## Auzzie

I warned you guys it was a boat load!! 

My poor, poor husband!!:lolots:


----------



## bjayadesigns

WOW!!! 



Auzzie said:


> I am ashamed to even admit my recent purchases because it is A LOT!!! I racked up on the FF sale at Sephora. I needed to get some things for my upcoming vacation in which I will be gone for a few months, plus replenish things I use daily.
> 
> Here is my list:
> 
> Clarisonic Mia for travel
> Ojon Winter haircare kit
> MUFE eyeshadow in 123, 170, 4, 74, 69, 4, 127, 172, 165, 7, 40, 33
> Back ups for my MUFE HD foundation, HD concealor, HD powder, Smokey Lash
> MUFE HD Kabuki Brush
> Philosophy Share The Joy Set x 2 for party favors
> YSL ROUGE VOLUPTÉ Lipstick - 3 Beige Ultimate
> YSL GOLDEN GLOSS - 31 Golden Toffee
> YSL TOUCHE ÉCLAT - 1 Luminous Radiance
> Clinique Sun SPF 50 Face Cream
> Clinique Sun SPF 50 Body Cream
> SEPHORA Wide Tooth Comb
> Philosophy Instant Skin Makeover Kit
> NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil - Sex Machine
> NARS Lip Gloss - Belize
> NARS Single Eye Shadow - Galapagos
> NARS Blush - Sin
> MUFE HD Microperfecting Primer -Blue
> Benefit Cosmetics Her Name Was Glowla kit
> MUFE Rouge Artist Intense - 30
> MUFE Aqua Lip Waterproof Lipliner Pencil - Light Rosewood
> MUFE Aqua Black Waterproof Cream Eye Shadow
> MUFE Mix and Fix
> MUFE Eye Shadow Palette x 2
> Philosophy Hope Oil-Free SPF
> Fusion Beauty LipFusion XL
> Talika Lipocils Expert


----------



## sw0pp

Stuff I got in the last two weeks


----------



## sweetfacespout

it'sanaddiction said:


> Picked up YSL Golden Gloss (it's gorgeous over lipstick!)


That's so pretty. How does the shade look on your lips?


----------



## Beenie

*Auzzie* did you check out the MUFE train case? It has almost all the products you ordered and for about 1/2 price. You got some GREAT stuff and I definitely want to come play in your stash


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Look what UPS just delivered!

Estee Lauder & Coach Makeup Case with Cosmetics





I had to order a fragrance to get the Coach Case so I chose Sensuous Noir. It has good reviews and I actually like it! (not usually a fan of EL fragrances) Also received 4 GWP skin care items.






Armani Sheer Blush #2 and GWP Fluid Sheer


----------



## bjayadesigns

Beenie said:


> *Auzzie* did you check out the MUFE train case? It has almost all the products you ordered and for about 1/2 price. You got some GREAT stuff and I definitely want to come play in your stash


 

WOW I just looked up the MUFE train case on sephora i must have 1!! Guess ill be selling lots of stuff on ebay to buy 1 lol


----------



## Beenie

^^ it is AWESOME! Here is a thread I started on it, in case you're interested (and I get bragging rights because mine was autographed )
http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/mufe-lovers-637594.html


----------



## bjayadesigns

Love this set! Im hoping to get one for Christmas!



it'sanaddiction said:


> Look what UPS just delivered!
> 
> Estee Lauder & Coach Makeup Case with Cosmetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to order a fragrance to get the Coach Case so I chose Sensuous Noir. It has good reviews and I actually like it! (not usually a fan of EL fragrances) Also received 4 GWP skin care items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armani Sheer Blush #2 and GWP Fluid Sheer


----------



## bjayadesigns

Beenie said:


> ^^ it is AWESOME! Here is a thread I started on it, in case you're interested (and I get bragging rights because mine was autographed )
> http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/mufe-lovers-637594.html


 

o wow! I love it! Think Ill just tell my mom, bro and sister to get me a sephora gift card for Christmas!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetfacespout said:


> That's so pretty. How does the shade look on your lips?


 
I don't like it by itself (kinda orange looking) but it's pretty over lipsticks!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bjayadesigns said:


> Love this set! Im hoping to get one for Christmas!


 
You will love it! I have to buy my own Christmas gifts if it is an item that could sell out, DH shops just a few days before Christmas!


----------



## bjayadesigns

it'sanaddiction said:


> You will love it! I have to buy my own Christmas gifts if it is an item that could sell out, DH shops just a few days before Christmas!


 
I want the silver with pink lining one but they more I look at the red one at Macy's I want that one also lol


----------



## jchiara

Organix Coconut Mousse
Loreal Million Lashes
Sally Hansen Gunmetal polish
Essie's Chinchilly polish
Nail Files
Parissa wax 
Almay Concealer


----------



## kenseysimone

nars/bad influence
opi/ali's big break
opi/purple with a purpose
opi/cuckoo for this color
essie/going incognito

And I thought I'd throw in my kitty ring that I got @ h&m. Eee, so cute.


----------



## Auzzie

Beenie said:


> *Auzzie* did you check out the MUFE train case? It has almost all the products you ordered and for about 1/2 price. You got some GREAT stuff and I definitely want to come play in your stash


 
I checked it out and came really close to buying it, but I did not. I think it is an amazing deal, and I am still tempted.  I have so much makeup it is redonkulous, so you can come over a play anytime.

Makeup is like crack for me.  A few weeks back I went to NYC to visit the Sephora Time square, Inglot, and MUFE. Now, that was a fun trip. Of course I visited other places throughout the city, but our hotel was next to Sephora. Guess who was at Sephora too much?


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Look what UPS just delivered!
> 
> Estee Lauder & Coach Makeup Case with Cosmetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to order a fragrance to get the Coach Case so I chose Sensuous Noir. It has good reviews and I actually like it! (not usually a fan of EL fragrances) Also received 4 GWP skin care items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armani Sheer Blush #2 and GWP Fluid Sheer


 

I'm really loving Armani!  I just ordered Luminous Silk Fdn and the Blender brush from their website (20% with FRIENDS, extended to today 12/1/10 only).  I'd like to try their blushes too!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I've read good things about Luminous Silk Foundation, and the blush too! It looks really light in the compact, but it goes on a little darker and looks very natural. Very happy with it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Diorshow Iconic mascara set
ELF eyeshadow quad in Butternut and Drama
ELF bronzing powder in Warm Tan
ELF eyeshadow brush


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Look what UPS just delivered!
> 
> Estee Lauder & Coach Makeup Case with Cosmetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to order a fragrance to get the Coach Case so I chose Sensuous Noir. It has good reviews and I actually like it! (not usually a fan of EL fragrances) Also received 4 GWP skin care items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armani Sheer Blush #2 and GWP Fluid Sheer



Nice delivery! the Coach case is really pretty & so is the GA blush!


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Browm Lipstick in Carnation
Bobbi Brown concealer
Bobbi Brown Natural finish Foundation


----------



## kenseysimone




----------



## pmburk

My recent buys:

- China Glaze nail polish in Little Drummer Boy (dark shimmery blue)
- One 'n Only Argan oil hair products - shampoo, conditioner, mask, oil
- Philosophy shower gel in fudge cake


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I recently bought:






Nicole by OPI: Turn out the Light and Party in the 3AM!

I also recieved Milani 3D and HD in the mail!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Orly Space Cadet
China Glaze Lubu Heels
China Glaze Midnight Mission
China Glaze Ruby Pumps
China Glaze Side Saddle
China Glaze Branding Iron

I'm replacing my OPI's (all but 2 or 3) with China Glaze and other brands due to the fact that I'm bored with OPI and also that they have been bought by Coty who practices animal testing.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

mrsadkins9399 said:


> Orly Space Cadet
> China Glaze Lubu Heels
> China Glaze Midnight Mission
> China Glaze Ruby Pumps
> China Glaze Side Saddle
> China Glaze Branding Iron
> 
> I'm replacing my OPI's (all but 2 or 3) with China Glaze and other brands due to the fact that I'm bored with OPI and also that they have been bought by Coty who practices animal testing.



Nice Haul!
I love China Glaze's what are you doing with your OPI's?  (just kidding!)

Im dying to buy Space Cadet and Lubu Heels and Ruby Pumps are both on my wishlist!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

pearlisthegurl said:


> Nice Haul!
> I love China Glaze's what are you doing with your OPI's?  (just kidding!)
> 
> Im dying to buy Space Cadet and Lubu Heels and Ruby Pumps are both on my wishlist!



I'm giving them to my nail tech LOL


----------



## ShkBass

China Glaze matte top coat
China Glaze black nail art 
Color Club - revvolution


----------



## bjayadesigns

I went shopping for my secret santa today and got a few things for myself.  I picked up a sally hansen nail art pen in hot pink, Hard Candy hot smudge in stunt doublt, Hard Candy Frenzy Nail Queenie cream shadow and glitter eyeliner, Hard Candy Splendid NP, hard candy double down glitter and Hard card glitter glue


----------



## peach.

it'sanaddiction said:


> Look what UPS just delivered!
> 
> Estee Lauder & Coach Makeup Case with Cosmetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to order a fragrance to get the Coach Case so I chose Sensuous Noir. It has good reviews and I actually like it! (not usually a fan of EL fragrances) Also received 4 GWP skin care items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armani Sheer Blush #2 and GWP Fluid Sheer



What a beautiful set!  You reminded me that Armani cosmetics are wonderful. Their face makeup is amazing.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks everyone! It was time for me to replace the makeup case for my purse anyway! The eyeshadow/blush compact is very pretty on. Not crazy about the lippies though.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sephora Nano eyeliner in Kaki green


----------



## peach.

Gel de la Mer. Replenished my stash!


----------



## bnjj

I also am not a big fan of EL fragrances so this is the one I chose to get the Coach set.  I will likely give the fragrance for an Xmas gift.


----------



## spookypooky

just bought YSL lipstick tea rose 

and one compact eye shadow from Etude House (korean cosmetic brand)


----------



## pond23

My first foray into Edward Bess cosmetics: Night Romance l/s, Sunlight, Intimate e/s and Daydream bronzer.


----------



## J`adore LV

Cover FX translucent loose powder
NARS Red Lizard lipstick
NARS Little Darling lipstick
NARS Easy Lover lipgloss
NARS Jungle Red lipliner
L'occitaine shea butter handcreme
Fusion Beauty holiday set
Gosh white khol eyeliner


----------



## fabchick1987

Viva la juicy perfume
Viva la juicy loton


----------



## bnjj

Gucci Guilty set and SB Wish For The Perfect Pout were just delivered.  They came with Sephora's Getaway Bag.

Yesterday I used my VIB coupon and bought some sugar scrubs.


----------



## SillyLaura

Diorskin Nude foundation, my HG foundation.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Some B&BW favorites!

Shea Cashmere Hand Cream
True Blue Spa Shower Cream (2) & Foaming Bath
Twisted Peppermint Foaming Hand Soap
Twisted Peppermint Gloss (2)
Sara Happ Brown Sugar Lip Scrub
Liplicious Cup Cakes Lemon Glaze Gloss


----------



## J`adore LV

Bourjois eyeshadow in gris delicat


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'oreal Color Riche l/s in Majestic Mauve
Maybelline gel e/l in Blackest Black & Eggplant


----------



## declaredbeauty

Did a little shopping at Walmart and Walgreens today:




St Ives Green Tea Scrub
Rimmel The Max Volumeflash Mascara
Rimmel Clean and Defined eyeliner
Wet n Wild Coloricon Palette in Pride.. it was on clearance 
Sally Hansen Lip Inflation Color-full in Temptress.. also on clearance. I hope I like it so I can get the other shades that are on clearance.
Maybelline Fit me! Foundation and Powder in 355.. never heard of this until today. The packaging is cute and looks/feels expensive and Maybelline also does me right so hopefully it's a keeper.


----------



## FarrahFace

I saw the new Maybelline Fit Me stuff while I was out today, so I picked up a foundation and a concealer and I got a couple more Jessie's Girl Eye Dusts.


----------



## FarrahFace

Well damn db. Were we separated at birth?


----------



## TheDivineWithin

The Joy Of Great Skin - Philosophy


----------



## natasha21

NARS Albatross Highlighting Powder


----------



## declaredbeauty

FarrahFace said:


> Well damn db. Were we separated at birth?


----------



## yvr_honey

MAC 224 brush
MAC 187 brush
Clinique Stay True liquid foundation
Clarins Multi Active night cream


----------



## NoSnowHere

Baby doll gloss by Victoria's Secret - free btw


----------



## sweetart

NM has a promo going on now where you get a $50 GC if you make a $25 donation to your local Big Brothers Big Sisters org so I stopped in, made a donation, and used the GC on a Balenciaga Fragrance set.  There's also a GWP going on so I rec'd a coin purse and mini fragrance.


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> NM has a promo going on now where you get a $50 GC if you make a $25 donation to your local Big Brothers Big Sisters org so I stopped in, made a donation, and used the GC on a Balenciaga Fragrance set.  There's also a GWP going on so I rec'd a coin purse and mini fragrance.


 
I love this fragrance!  I got mine last year at Saks with the CP and mini!


----------



## Spendaholic

*My Boots order.*

Nice 'n' Easy Root Touch Up Permanent Shade 4.
Vic Anti-Perspirant For Men.
Nivea Lip Care Essential.
Leighton Denny Glass Nail File.









*Debenhams Order.*

Essie Apricot Cuticle Oil.  
L'Occitane Shea Butter Hand Cream.


----------



## bjayadesigns

wow! Awesome deal! I love the coin purse!



sweetart said:


> NM has a promo going on now where you get a $50 GC if you make a $25 donation to your local Big Brothers Big Sisters org so I stopped in, made a donation, and used the GC on a Balenciaga Fragrance set.  There's also a GWP going on so I rec'd a coin purse and mini fragrance.


----------



## j9g8rchic

sweetart said:


> NM has a promo going on now where you get a $50 GC if you make a $25 donation to your local Big Brothers Big Sisters org so I stopped in, made a donation, and used the GC on a Balenciaga Fragrance set.  There's also a GWP going on so I rec'd a coin purse and mini fragrance.




Wow.  That's awesome.  Probably the best GWP I have ever seen.  I love the Bal coin purses.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Collection teint de peche, a 3 piece set that has coral love glossimer, In love blush and Inimitable intense black mascara and with 3 samples.


----------



## ellacoach

Laura Mercier creme de pistache body souffle. 

I can't believe I spent $55 on lotion...I hope it's worth it!


----------



## ipudgybear

sweetart said:


> NM has a promo going on now where you get a $50 GC if you make a $25 donation to your local Big Brothers Big Sisters org so I stopped in, made a donation, and used the GC on a Balenciaga Fragrance set.  There's also a GWP going on so I rec'd a coin purse and mini fragrance.



^ That is a pretty good deal!!!


----------



## sweetart

Just rec'd the new holiday kaleidoscope from Le Metier called Splendid Frost.


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> Just rec'd the new holiday kaleidoscope from Le Metier called Splendid Frost.


 

That's GORGEOUS!  

I think I might have to get one too!


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> Just rec'd the new holiday kaleidoscope from Le Metier called Splendid Frost.


 
BTW, where did you pick this up?


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> That's GORGEOUS!
> 
> I think I might have to get one too!



The 1st shade is a GORGEOUS taupe!



girlygirl3 said:


> BTW, where did you pick this up?




I ordered it on Sunday from BG while the promo ($25 off 100) was still going on.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetart said:


> NM has a promo going on now where you get a $50 GC if you make a $25 donation to your local Big Brothers Big Sisters org so I stopped in, made a donation, and used the GC on a Balenciaga Fragrance set.  There's also a GWP going on so I rec'd a coin purse and mini fragrance.


 
I've never smelled this fragrance but the adorable coin purse is tempting!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetart said:


> Just rec'd the new holiday kaleidoscope from Le Metier called Splendid Frost.


 
OMG! I sooo want one of these


----------



## MrsTGreen

Ulta:
Revlon PhotoReady foundation in 008 Golden Beige
GWP-Revlon eyeshadow quad in Coffee Bean w/black liquid liner

Target:
NYC l/s in Caramel & Sugar Plum


----------



## spookypooky

YSL lipstick the pic :





Etude house fully olive black :


----------



## Spendaholic

My 1st of 2 Ebay UK win.

Chanel Nail Polish 481 Fantastic BNIB £10.51 with Delivery.


----------



## bjayadesigns

wow! Love that color


----------



## FarrahFace

My NYX 'The Reds' order arrived from HauteLook today.


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone Pear & Freesia shower gel
Urban decay primer potion


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Victoria Secret Metallic Eyes Palette and Chanel Coffee Bean Eyeliner


----------



## Spendaholic

bjayadesigns said:


> wow! Love that color


 
Its a great colour, so different.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Gosh you ladies have some amazing purchases. I usually do not go too crazy on cosmetics but recently I was on a kick. 

*This month:*
Benefit Lemon Aid (Really great with brightening your eye area)
Dior Mascara (forgot this one is not waterproof! whoops, oh well I really like it)
Chanel Orange Fizz
Chanel Pulsion
Deborah Lippmann Happy Birthday
Deborah Lippmann Dark Side of the Moon
Deborah Lippmann Call Me Irresponsible
Philosophy Body Wash (Vanilla, my dh loves this stuff, so cute) 
MAC Brush Cleaner

...Think thats about it for now. I am a nail polish aholic but its nice to get other cosmetics every once in a while.....


----------



## bjayadesigns

Just got my first of 2 sephora orders. I got Tarte waterproof summer essentials set, DIOR best in show mascar duo, Chanel Eyeliner, Tarinaa Tarantino magic hour smudge pen in Silk, First Aid Beauty Kit (christmas gift for my sister) and the free tokidoki tote and samples


----------



## Pinkpuff09

The order that I'm waiting for from Sephora:
*MUFE Aqua Eyes in Champagne
*tokidoki Pittura brush set (I have been DYING to get those brushes and finally did it, they are so cute!)
*Fekkai Brilliant Glossing shampoo
*Fekkai Technician conditioner

And I'm waiting for a massive order from e.l.f that I purchased when there was that 55% off deal going on

 I'm super excited for both!


----------



## MissEvil

I went mental today with YSL products. I got:
*rouge pure shine in metallic pink
* La Laque in Or
*Touche d'Or which I am absoluly loving. I am all sparkling gold in the corner of my eye. All though I think this cant be used too much in daytime.
*Palette metallic colorama 
Then earlier this week I got morrocan hair oil which seems to be a good idea even in my hair, which is scandinavian thin hair, because with only one application hair feels better.


----------



## Jeannam2008




----------



## MrsTGreen

NYC l/s in Garnet, Berry Rich, & Brandy Sparkle


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

it'sanaddiction said:


> Victoria Secret Metallic Eyes Palette and Chanel Coffee Bean Eyeliner



That Victoria's Secret palette is awesome.  Are the round pans cream shadow?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^the round pans are: highlighter and eye liner both creams. I tried everything, not crazy about the liner but everything else is great!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sephora VIB order:

Guerlain Le2 Mascara (holiday edition)
For DH's Stocking - Art of Shaving Travel Set (great buy at $10!)
Lavanilla Lip Shine


----------



## Spendaholic

My MAC Order.

Brush Cleanser & Brush 209.


----------



## Spendaholic

My 2nd & last Ebay UK Win this month.

Chanel Nail Polish 103 Pulsion (Rare Chocolate Brown)


----------



## GingerSnap527

Used my $15 sephora card to buy:
Philosophy Limited-Edition Hope in a Jar - 2 oz Limited-Edition 
Urban Decay Little Sins Eyeshadow Primer Potion Set  

Picked up the following samples; I wish the selection would have been better:
Sample - Kenzo FlowerbyKenzo Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz 
Sample - StriVectinSD Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles - 0.034 oz
Sample - Juicy Couture Peace Love & Juicy Couture Eau de Parfum Spray - 0.05 oz 

Was eligible for my skincare challenge award and picked up:
Skincare Challenge Reward - Brazilian Peel Glycolic Facial Treatment - 0.135 oz 

Finally, cashed in 500 beauty points and got:
FREE 500-POINT PERK - Philosophy Sparkle & Joy


----------



## girlygirl3

At Sephora, I picked up:
Clarins Extra-Firming Night Cream (supposed to be fantastic)
NARS Holiday lipgloss in Downtown - gorgeous!
FRESH Sugar lip treatment - I like this under Chanel Rouge Coco
NOTE:  For the first time, I was told I had reach the point level where I get 10% discount!  Did anyone else ever get this?

At Bloomingdales:
Chanel Rouge Allure Laques in Santal and Stunt

And last week, besides the Laura Mercier grab bag day 11:
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation (#7)
Giorgio Armani blender blush - love it!


----------



## ladyash

today I picked up a pack of 5 revlon nail polish for 12.99 at winners (for anyone who is in Canada) 
My camera batter is dead or else I would post pics but the colours are silver, lunar, ruby, two top coats one galaxy and slipper. 
Beautiful colours! Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Kansashalo

Estee Lauder double eye liner in Onyx
Smashbox O-Gloss Noir
Smashbox Heartbreaker lipshine in Melon Drama
Smashbox Waterprood Eyeshadow pallette (free when you spend $25 - use code JUST4YOU)


----------



## princessDD

used $20 off $40 sephora VIB offer for the:
Josie Maran Eyeshadow and Koores Wild Rose face lotion


----------



## bunnymasseuse

girlygirl3 said:


> At Sephora, I picked up:
> Clarins Extra-Firming Night Cream (supposed to be fantastic)
> NARS Holiday lipgloss in Downtown - gorgeous!
> FRESH Sugar lip treatment - I like this under Chanel Rouge Coco
> *NOTE:  For the first time, I was told I had reach the point level where I get 10% discount!  Did anyone else ever get this?*
> 
> At Bloomingdales:
> Chanel Rouge Allure Laques in Santal and Stunt
> 
> And last week, besides the Laura Mercier grab bag day 11:
> Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation (#7)
> Giorgio Armani blender blush - love it!


I think the 10% was because you hit the VIB level (assuming you aren't already there...), I still have a 10% I think left to use on my VIB renewal for next year.



Kansashalo said:


> Estee Lauder double eye liner in Onyx
> Smashbox O-Gloss Noir
> Smashbox Heartbreaker lipshine in Melon Drama
> *Smashbox Waterprood Eyeshadow pallette (free when you spend $25 - use code JUST4YOU)*


Yeah I plan on using the same code, need to get some of the new colors of the soft focus (unless that's what QVC is debuting on the 20th...)


princessDD said:


> used $20 off $40 sephora VIB offer for the:
> Josie Maran Eyeshadow and Koores Wild Rose face lotion


Yeah, Korres daily special today I think was for two of the WR face lotion containers for 35$.


----------



## girlygirl3

^^ Thanks, bunnymasseuse!  I've been a VIB member for a while now (more than 2 years) and I've never heard of it before.   Does it activate when you've "renewed" your VIB status?  No one ever mentioned this before.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

girlygirl3 said:


> ^^ Thanks, bunnymasseuse!  I've been a VIB member for a while now (more than 2 years) and I've never heard of it before.   Does it activate when you've "renewed" your VIB status?  No one ever mentioned this before.


Yeah, technically to keep "VIB" status you have to continue to qualify for it the same way you got it the first time (based on $$ of purchases in time period stated).


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some recent buys:
Sally color (limited, for Xmas)




CG Trio from Sally's:





Ross Femme Fatale find:


----------



## creditcardfire

> Koores Wild Rose face lotion



Would love a review of this when you receive it!

My latest purchase: $85 on a rare Chanel polish (Cry Baby) on eBay. Yikes!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

creditcardfire said:


> Would love a review of this when you receive it!
> 
> My latest purchase: $85 on a rare Chanel polish (Cry Baby) on eBay. Yikes!


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> At Sephora, I picked up:
> Clarins Extra-Firming Night Cream (supposed to be fantastic)
> NARS Holiday lipgloss in Downtown - gorgeous!
> FRESH Sugar lip treatment - I like this under Chanel Rouge Coco
> NOTE: For the first time, I was told I had reach the point level where I get 10% discount! Did anyone else ever get this?
> 
> At Bloomingdales:
> Chanel Rouge Allure Laques in Santal and Stunt
> 
> And last week, besides the Laura Mercier grab bag day 11:
> Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation (#7)
> Giorgio Armani blender blush - love it!


 
Nice hauls! I was eyeing the Armani Blender Blush, maybe next time!


----------



## lolitablue

My latest purchase from Sephora VIB!!  Nothing too exciting but still save some $$ using the code card!!! 







Been wanting to try the Dior Extase mascara!! Will review later!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Illusion D'or. Sorry this picture does not capture how pretty it truly is.


----------



## pupeluv

I received my Shu Uemura order, Blush Brush #20, Eye brush 5f, and Glow on blush M44 with a deluxe sample of phyto-black lift. My Sephora order, what I used my $20 GC for, YSL Gloss Pur #48 Pure Petal and YSL Rouge Pur Couture #6 Rose Bergamasque.


----------



## EllAva

OPI Plum Full of Cheer
OPI Lucern-Tainly Look Marvelous
OPI Glitzerland
Tarte Cheek Stain- The Perfect Pink


----------



## bjayadesigns

Today I got my 2nd sephora order I got the Best of Basics Deluxe sampler Kit, 2 stila eyeshadow sets and a Lola by Marc Jacobs perfume


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Espresso e/s
Sephora Nano l/l in Pretty Praline


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Nice hauls! I was eyeing the Armani Blender Blush, maybe next time!


 
Thanks!  I highly recommend the Blender Brush!  Besides the GA foundation, I've also used it with Peau Vierge, it the finish is beautiful!


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks!  I highly recommend the Blender Brush!  Besides the GA foundation, I've also used it with Peau Vierge, it the finish is beautiful!



Do you know if the mini version (that came with the mini foundation) is the same quality or if it applies foundation the same? Just curious


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> Do you know if the mini version (that came with the mini foundation) is the same quality or if it applies foundation the same? Just curious


 

Oh! I've never seen the mini versions, so sorry I don't know!


----------



## calicaliente

I ordered 2 Nars blushes in Albatross & Mata Hari from Sephora. Can't wait to try them once they arrive!


----------



## yvr_honey

NARS orgasm/laguna duo - not for me though, gift for a friend...


----------



## Iluvbags

bunnymasseuse said:


> Some recent buys:
> Sally color (limited, for Xmas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG Trio from Sally's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ross Femme Fatale find:


 

Great find!  But wait, is the set missing Revvolution?  I don't see it.  Did they replace it with another color?


----------



## Iluvbags

sweetart said:


> NM has a promo going on now where you get a $50 GC if you make a $25 donation to your local Big Brothers Big Sisters org so I stopped in, made a donation, and used the GC on a Balenciaga Fragrance set.  There's also a GWP going on so I rec'd a coin purse and mini fragrance.


 
OMG i want that coin purse!  Its too cute.  Is this deal still going on?


----------



## chances88

I picked up  a few things over the past week. 

Bobbi Brown - Modern classic palette, cream corrector,  Denim and rose palette 
drugstore brand- Kabuki Brush
Mac - Pink Friday and Faerie Glen Lipstick, steamy, prussian and parfait amour  eyeshadow, greasepaint stick in french quarter, 239 brush, and My Dark Magic duo. Studio sculpt concealer 
Hard Candy- blush and bronzer 
Miliani - lip gloss in 5 colors. 

I plan to pick up a few more things over the weekend.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I need to stop Christmas shopping, picking up something for DH and then 2 items for myself, so bad!!

Bobbi Brown Jet Eyeliner
Chanel Crease Brush


----------



## sweetart

Iluvbags said:


> OMG i want that coin purse!  Its too cute.  Is this deal still going on?



I think the coin purse (or pouch) is still available w/ purchase but the $50 GC for $25 donation ended.






it'sanaddiction said:


> I need to stop Christmas shopping, picking up something for DH and then 2 items for myself, so bad!!
> 
> Bobbi Brown Jet Eyeliner
> Chanel Crease Brush


 the crease brush!


----------



## kathyrose

Iluvbags said:


> Great find! But wait, is the set missing Revvolution? I don't see it. Did they replace it with another color?


The sets at ROSS sometimes have the wrong packaging.  That was what I saw at mine too before. So I always check now to make sure.


----------



## Sweetwon

Sephora order and some hard candy goodies.






Hard Candy set of 5 mini polishes
Hard Candy Moon Glow Luminizing Powder
Tokidoki Donutella gloss
Tokidoki Mozzarella palette
Illamasqua Scarab 
Free b-day gift ~ shadow, liner, mascara
Free Tokidoki tote bag and a few other freebies


----------



## Iluvbags

kathyrose said:


> The sets at ROSS sometimes have the wrong packaging.  That was what I saw at mine too before. So I always check now to make sure.


 
Figures.  I don't know why I asked in the first place because I've seen many incomplete sets too.


----------



## Iluvbags

bunnymasseuse said:


> Some recent buys:
> Sally color (limited, for Xmas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG Trio from Sally's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ross Femme Fatale find:


 
Shamefully I went to 4 different Ross' today trying to find this set. I didnt drive around town specifically for it but I had to do a lot of driving today and happen to stop at each Ross that I passed by because I remembered your post and wanted to see if I got lucky.

NO LUCK!


----------



## peach.

*Sweetwon*, what a fun order! 

*it'sanaddiction*, that crease brush looks nice!


----------



## fabchick1987

Picked up Lancome's Teinte Miracle foundation in Ivoire 1....yes I am the palest foundation they have...blah! 

Ordered the Costal scents 88 palette in warm and some samples of MAC pigments in vanilla frost, Kitchmas, Rose, Cocomotion, and frost.  Hopefully those will be coming within the next week and a half!!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I need to stop Christmas shopping, picking up something for DH and then 2 items for myself, so bad!!
> 
> Bobbi Brown Jet Eyeliner
> Chanel Crease Brush


 
Me too - love the crease brush!


----------



## declaredbeauty

calicaliente said:


> I ordered 2 Nars blushes in Albatross & Mata Hari from Sephora. Can't wait to try them once they arrive!


 ooh I Love Albatross, such a pretty highlighting shade. 


it'sanaddiction said:


> I need to stop Christmas shopping, picking up something for DH and then 2 items for myself, so bad!!
> 
> Bobbi Brown Jet Eyeliner
> Chanel Crease Brush


I love that brush! 



Sweetwon said:


> Sephora order and some hard candy goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Candy set of 5 mini polishes
> Hard Candy Moon Glow Luminizing Powder
> Tokidoki Donutella gloss
> Tokidoki Mozzarella palette
> Illamasqua Scarab
> Free b-day gift ~ shadow, liner, mascara
> Free Tokidoki tote bag and a few other freebies



I agree with peach. What a fun haul. They all look so happy. Happy (belated?) Birthday!


----------



## Sweetwon

^It is a lot of fun! Thanks for the Bday wishes, it's not until Tuesday, but I can start celebrating early.

I have been searching for the color club sets too. I got two of them when the first had them and wanted to get more for gifts, but all the ones I find are missing bottles. I wish people wouldn't mess with the packages!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Iluvbags said:


> Shamefully I went to 4 different Ross' today trying to find this set. I didnt drive around town specifically for it but I had to do a lot of driving today and happen to stop at each Ross that I passed by because I remembered your post and wanted to see if I got lucky.
> 
> NO LUCK!


Well sadly as kathy reminded me, it's actually NOT the right colors in the box as the label describes (does not include Revvvolution, it's a holo and none of those are).  

I'm not a big light pink/cremes person so I'll probably return it I guess.


----------



## anechcka

fabchick1987 said:


> Picked up Lancome's Teinte Miracle foundation in Ivoire 1....yes I am the palest foundation they have...blah!
> 
> Ordered the Costal scents 88 palette in warm and some samples of MAC pigments in vanilla frost, Kitchmas, Rose, Cocomotion, and frost.  Hopefully those will be coming within the next week and a half!!!!



I'm usually the palest foundation in any foundation line, too.  Look at it this way-color matching is much, much easier for us.


----------



## yeppun_1

Ardell 116 lashes.


----------



## Beckyb208

the last thing I bought was a bunch of stuff from lush before all the great christmas stuff goes! I got christmas eve and gingerbread house bubble bars, twilight bath bomb and a gingerbread house gift set as a gift for my friend for christmas, i hope she likes it!


----------



## Iluvbags

bunnymasseuse said:


> Well sadly as kathy reminded me, it's actually NOT the right colors in the box as the label describes (does not include Revvvolution, it's a holo and none of those are).
> 
> I'm not a big light pink/cremes person so I'll probably return it I guess.


 

Or you could go back to Ross for a price adjustment for your missinig polish.  But thats only if its worth it for you to keep the set.

I would totally take it off your hands if it werent missing Revvolution (even though I already have Revvolution.  LOL).   But then again if it had Revvolution you wouldnt want to part with it anyway.  Hahaha!


----------



## sweetart

​

Finally gave in and ordered some Rouge Bunny Rouge products from Zuneta during last weekend's sale.   There aren't a whole lot of RBR reviews out there but every one that I've read was a rave and I can finally see why.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Fab haul.


----------



## Cheryl

Today I picked up Chanel Blue Satin polish and a Chanel Holiday Lipgloss gift set! Love them both!


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> ​
> 
> Finally gave in and ordered some Rouge Bunny Rouge products from Zuneta during last weekend's sale.  There aren't a whole lot of RBR reviews out there but every one that I've read was a rave and I can finally see why.


 
Ooooh!  I've been so curious about this brand!
Beautiful haul!


----------



## Pradabunny

Ehhhh,  after taking the picture of what I purchased this Monday I realize I had spent tooooo much money.  :


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetart said:


> ​
> 
> Finally gave in and ordered some Rouge Bunny Rouge products from Zuneta during last weekend's sale.  There aren't a whole lot of RBR reviews out there but every one that I've read was a rave and I can finally see why.


 
I've never heard of RBR, but the packaging is pretty and very nice colors. Off to google...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

cheryl - Love blue satin, it is a must have


----------



## Pradabunny

it'sanaddiction said:


> cheryl - Love blue satin, it is a must have



Thanks!!!!!!  I'm a newbie and still trying to figure out how to post pics.


----------



## Pradabunny

Here is everything I bought on Monday.  (After taking the picture of what I purchased this Monday I realize I had spent tooooo much money.)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Pradabunny, I think we ended up posting at the same time! Anyway your pics are up now and I love all your purchases! Quite a haul and beautiful items!


----------



## LuckyCerise

pradabunny- im so jealousss! i def agree that dior mascara is the best product ever!


----------



## Pradabunny

LuckyCerise said:


> pradabunny- im so jealousss! i def agree that dior mascara is the best product ever!



Thanks~~ sorry for the blurry pic


----------



## Cheryl

Pradabunny, You had one hell of a Monday!! Wonderful purchases! Enjoy it all!


----------



## Pradabunny

Cheryl said:


> Pradabunny, You had one hell of a Monday!! Wonderful purchases! Enjoy it all!




LOL I sure did. Thanks!


----------



## peach.

What a haul, *Pradabunny*!!! Those are great purchases! 

I got the Estee Lauder Double Wear Zero-Smudge Curling Mascara in the mail. The brush is supposedly specifically curved to fit Asian eyes. I'll see about that!


----------



## susu1978

I have been stocking up on MAC eye shadows recently, kinda revamping on my make up.


----------



## Necromancer

*Pradabunny*, that's one fab haul you've got there.


----------



## ellacoach

sweetart said:


> NM has a promo going on now where you get a $50 GC if you make a $25 donation to your local Big Brothers Big Sisters org so I stopped in, made a donation, and used the GC on a Balenciaga Fragrance set.  There's also a GWP going on so I rec'd a coin purse and mini fragrance.


 
I want this!! I've wanted the fragrance for awhile, and that coin purse makes me want it even more. I received a $50 visa gift card from my wonderful team at work today and I think I may use it towards this...


----------



## sweetart

ellacoach said:


> I want this!! I've wanted the fragrance for awhile, and that coin purse makes me want it even more. I received a $50 visa gift card from my wonderful team at work today and I think I may use it towards this...



How nice of them!

I  this fragrance and the little coin purse is a cute bonus! I don't see the same set online but they had a lot in store!  Go for it!


----------



## ellacoach

sweetart said:


> How nice of them!
> 
> I  this fragrance and the little coin purse is a cute bonus! I don't see the same set online but they had a lot in store!  Go for it!


 
I see it on the NM website, minus the mini fragrance. It comes with a 2.5 oz fragrance, the body cream and the CP!!


----------



## sweetart

ellacoach said:


> I see it on the NM website, minus the mini fragrance. It comes with a 2.5 oz fragrance, the body cream and the CP!!



Minus 2 mini fragrances (one came with the set and one with the CP)!   I wouldn't carry them around but they sure are cute!

I wish they mad a travel spray or rollerball! I'll have to look into getting a atomizer.


----------



## ellacoach

sweetart said:


> Minus 2 mini fragrances (one came with the set and one with the CP)!  I wouldn't carry them around but they sure are cute!
> 
> I wish they mad a travel spray or rollerball! I'll have to look into getting a atomizer.


 
They make a purse spray, but man it's expensive! And the bottle isn't as pretty. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...N%3D0%26Ntt%3Dbalenciaga%26_requestid%3D55198


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Pradabunny.... your haulage is TDF!!!!


----------



## Pradabunny

peach. said:


> What a haul, *Pradabunny*!!! Those are great purchases!
> 
> I got the Estee Lauder Double Wear Zero-Smudge Curling Mascara in the mail. The brush is supposedly specifically curved to fit Asian eyes. I'll see about that!



Thanks.   After this I'm going on a shopping ban for three months.  LOL


----------



## Pradabunny

Sonic Peaches said:


> Pradabunny.... your haulage is TDF!!!!



I tried.  LOL


----------



## Pradabunny

it'sanaddiction said:


> Pradabunny, I think we ended up posting at the same time! Anyway your pics are up now and I love all your purchases! Quite a haul and beautiful items!



Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## yarbs83

MAC Dazzleglass Creme in Passing Fancy
Essie Merino Cool
Essie Little Brown Dress
Essie Turquoise and Caicos
Fresh Sugar Rush Set - (came w/a fresh sugar lip treatment, brown sugar body cream, and mini perfume).
Bare Minerals Nude Beach
OPI for Sephora - Looks Like Rain Deer
Philosophy Holiday Greetings Set - (brown butter cookie 3 in 1, coconut macaroon lotion, and pink frosted cookie lip gloss).
Bath and Body Works True Blue Spa Lay It On Thick Intense Moisture Shea Body Cream and body wash


----------



## Fromsouthcali

I got the Cle de Peau pressed translucent powder. I love this thing! I can't believe I went all this time without it. I love it! My HG powder for sure It's crazy expensive but I think it'll last a long time.


----------



## krazydaisy

^how do you like it compared to la mer's loose powder?


----------



## Fromsouthcali

krazydaisy, I have never tried la mer's so I can't say. But I do like it better than Chantecaille's poudre delicate. 

A lot of people like the loose powder version of this powder but I bought this one so it would be easier to travel with.


----------



## sweetart

ooh! i love la mer but now i'm curious about cdp powder!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Play by givenchy (for hubby) and OPI purple with a purpose. Also picked up a rimmel lipstick in airy fairy & an ulta hand cream in candy cane.


----------



## sweetart

The Chanel Spring 2011 Cheek, Eye, and Nail products.


----------



## MrsTGreen

^Great Haul


----------



## krazydaisy

sweetart


----------



## bjayadesigns

sweetart -- IM IN LOVE!!! Great haul!


----------



## Iluvbags

sweetart said:


> The Chanel Spring 2011 Cheek, Eye, and Nail products.


 

Um.  jealous


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

No sh*t!  

That quad _will_ be mine come next paycheck.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetart said:


> The Chanel Spring 2011 Cheek, Eye, and Nail products.


 
Dreaming of Spring with Chanel


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

The blush looks really pretty, too.

Oh man, I am so screwed.


----------



## Sweetwon

sweetart said:


> The Chanel Spring 2011 Cheek, Eye, and Nail products.



Love it all! I have been dreaming about this collection!


----------



## girlygirl3

From NeimanMarcus, I got:
NARS face primer
NARS makeup cleansing oil
Cle de Peau e/s quad in Kyanite - I've been eying these for a while.  They're so pretty!


----------



## merekat703

Philosophy 3 in 1 and the Sephora 500 pt Benefit gift.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Can I just say that I love Christmas presents?

Tokidoki tote and nail files from my Secret Santa on another forum.  How cute are those files?














A Christmas/Birthday gift from another online friend who is also a distributor for Stila:


----------



## Lilacgal

^ The tokidoki tote is so fun, I love it.

The past month has been one busy beauty revamp month, with great deals online I took advantage of some of them. My purchases ~

Smashbox All day beauty Kit
Armani Luminous silk foundation 
Armani Rouge DArmani lip set
MAC trip warm eyeshadows
MAC creme shadow
MAC lustres
MAC creme lip liner
Rimmel prefessional eyebrow pencil
Stila Makeup Player (gift for BFF and me)
Stila Perfect Pout lip set
Stila color wheel 
Stila smudge pot 
Kiehls Argan shampoo
Kiehls Argan hair pak
Kiehls Crème with Silk Groom
Kiehls Restorative Argan oil
Kiehls Silk-Straightening cream
Philosophy when hope is not enough
Philosophy shave set 
Philosophy shower gel
Body Shop body butters
Urban Decay Professional primer
Urban Decay Apocalyptic nail set
OPI YDKJ?, OPI Ink, Elephantastic Pink, Top Coat
Sephora by OPI mini 18 nail set
Chanel Platinum Egoiste (gift for DH)


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Lots of good stuff there to play with over the holidays.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lilacgal - You will be revamped from head to toe! Have fun


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Polishes: 

Pearl Drop
Black Pearl
Peche Nacree (seems there is always one I can't pronounce )
Le Crayon Yeux in Gris Scintillant


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Lilacgal said:


> ^ The tokidoki tote is so fun, I love it.
> 
> The past month has been one busy beauty revamp month, with great deals online I took advantage of some of them. My purchases ~
> 
> Smashbox All day beauty Kit
> Armani Luminous silk foundation
> Armani Rouge DArmani lip set
> MAC trip warm eyeshadows
> MAC creme shadow
> MAC lustres
> MAC creme lip liner
> Rimmel prefessional eyebrow pencil
> Stila Makeup Player (gift for BFF and me)
> Stila Perfect Pout lip set
> Stila color wheel
> Stila smudge pot
> Kiehls Argan shampoo
> Kiehls Argan hair pak
> Kiehls Crème with Silk Groom
> Kiehls Restorative Argan oil
> Kiehls Silk-Straightening cream
> Philosophy when hope is not enough
> Philosophy shave set
> Philosophy shower gel
> Body Shop body butters
> Urban Decay Professional primer
> Urban Decay Apocalyptic nail set
> OPI YDKJ?, OPI Ink, Elephantastic Pink, Top Coat
> Sephora by OPI mini 18 nail set
> Chanel Platinum Egoiste (gift for DH)


Let me know what you thought of the SB items, I passed on that kit, but can go back and get it if you think it's worth it.


----------



## Necromancer

I love all your goodies, girls.


----------



## fabchick1987

Looks like rain, dear sephora OPI nail polish
Sephora nail corrector
Daisy by Marc Jacombs


----------



## babyontheway

chanel black pearl nail polish


----------



## babyontheway

I am on the fence about pearl drop- if you do a mani, can you post pics so I can see


it'sanaddiction said:


> Chanel Polishes:
> 
> Pearl Drop
> Black Pearl
> Peche Nacree (seems there is always one I can't pronounce )
> Le Crayon Yeux in Gris Scintillant


----------



## EllAva

I just ordered:

	Clinique Acne Solutions Clearing Moisturizer Oil Free 
	Sephora Favorites Give Me Some Lip lip gloss set
        Benefit Cosmetics "That Gal" Brightening Face Primer  (LOVE this stuff.)
        & FREE 100-POINT PERK - Benefit High Beam, which I was thrilled about since I       had it in my cart to try out and was able to remove it so I can try it out for free now.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

babyontheway said:


> I am on the fence about pearl drop- if you do a mani, can you post pics so I can see


 
Sure, I may be able to sneek a mani in before Christmas Eve!

I got a few NYX items:
HD Foundation
HD Primer
Eyeshadow Base
Lip Pencil
Yogurt Eye Pencil


----------



## Spendaholic

*My New Beauty Purchase, *

*Chanel Glossimer 87 Seashell. *
*A resentsTo Myself.*


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^A Beautiful Shade!


----------



## chantel

HR Magic Concealer
Dior Nude Foundation (couldn't resist, was on sale at Strawberrynet )

Redken Layer Lift 07
Tigi Curlesque Amplifier
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor Treatment


----------



## bag_krazy

After reading all the rave reviews here on TPF, I succumbed and ordered the Sedu Flat Iron which came yest. 
Will start to use it pretty soon


----------



## fabchick1987

Went to Sallys beauty supply today to get stocking stuffers.  Wound up getting some "presents for me" on the clearance table 

China glaze watermelon rind nail polish
China glaze Merry Mint gift set on clearance! Naughty and Nice, peppermint cuticle oil, and Mrs. Clause Nail polish
Beauty secrets base coat
Beauty secrets top coa
disposable mascara wands
silver rhineston headband on clearance!


----------



## Lilacgal

bunnymasseuse said:


> Let me know what you thought of the SB items, I passed on that kit, but can go back and get it if you think it's worth it.


 
I bought the SB kit because I ran out of  the photo finish primer, and this kit carried  a full size. Definitely worth getting if you want the primer, and get all the other goodies as bonuses. They are all smashbox quality. I have read only raves from the web, and personally, I like to throw in the goodies in my purse. So far it has greatly helped on my rush days, and the same products translate well into a evening look. It comes with a booklet which explains how to create a Day and Night look. 
This holiday season though I am wowed  more by the Stila makeup player, Benefit Her name is glowla, and MUFE Rock for ever Best of MUFE sets over the SB kit. The Stila set is so much better,  the accompanying foundation is BRILLIANT, and for me is the surprise find this season. HTH.


----------



## Lilacgal

bag_krazy said:


> After reading all the rave reviews here on TPF, I succumbed and ordered the Sedu Flat Iron which came yest.
> Will start to use it pretty soon


 
That's a great buy, and a good choice.  for sedu.


----------



## bag_krazy

^^Thank you LilacGal.


----------



## Kimmi

I just got the Apricots and Cream shower gel from Philosophy.  It smells incredble!


----------



## jchiara

Clinique Clarifying Lotion 1
Clinique Black Honey Almost Lipstick
Clinique Repairwear
Clinique Dramatically Different Lotion


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Bare Escentuals Jet Set Mini Brush Collection


----------



## *BagGirl158*

polishes from nov and dec


----------



## Spendaholic

This is my New Beauty Purchase. (my last nail polish for a couple of months)

Chanel Nail Polish 509 Paradoxal BNIB Ebay UK Win.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*BagGirl158* said:


> polishes from nov and dec



WOW! Can I come over?


----------



## pmburk

I picked up several Lacura products at Aldi after seeing them in the store and reading many good reviews online. So far I'm loving everything and am sure I'll be going back for more. 

http://aldi.us/us/html/product_range/7196_ENU_HTML.htm

I picked up:
Lacura Hydrating Facial Toner
Lacura Q10 Anti-Wrinkle Day Cream
Lacura Q10 Anti-Wrinkle Night Cream
Lacura Q10 Restorative Cream
Lacura Waterproof Mascara


----------



## *BagGirl158*

pearlisthegurl said:


> WOW! Can I come over?


 Sure, anytime


----------



## kenseysimone




----------



## BagloverBurr

Chinchilly by Essie


----------



## fabchick1987

my mom got me the lil teasers burlesque nail polishes for christmas  I cant wait to try them!


----------



## mcb100

i received these for christmas:

Victorias Secret Dream Angels Desire spray mist
Victorias Secret Dream Angels Desire 4.2 oz perfume
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist 3.4 oz perfume
Nars eye set (i forget the name, it comes with an eyeshadow primer, mascara, and something else.) 
Nars mini lipgloss set
Smashbox brown eyes set


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I got for Xmas from IL's:
SB naked mini lipglosses
Swiss OPI mini 4pack
Tweezerman mirror and tweezer set
mini solar oil
mini antibacterial swiss guard gel

I also got a nice gift swap box from Kathyrose that I only barely had time to open before I left for my trip out of town! She was very kind, I have goodies from her I'll have to take pix of when I return home.


----------



## GingerSnap527

For Christmas I got:
Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner in Violet Ink
Nailtiques Formula 2
Flowerbomb perfume
Clarisonic Plus!!!


----------



## roxy72

GingerSnap527 said:


> For Christmas I got:
> Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner in Violet Ink
> Nailtiques Formula 2
> Flowerbomb perfume
> Clarisonic Plus!!!



Cooll, isn't the Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner great? I used to use MAC Fluidlines but recent bought the BB liner and like it a lot more- using it with my new bent Smashbox eyeliner brush makes it a lot easier to control, too.


----------



## fabchick1987

I received for Christmas:

Little teasers burlesque nail polish set
Glow up already OPI nail polish
Extra va vaganza OPI nail polish 
Natural nail base coat
Ulta professional makeup brush set


----------



## mcb100

Nars lipgloss in Striptease
Bobbi Brown pot rouge in Cabo Coral
Nars blush in Sex Appeal
Duwop lip venom in Clear
free sample-Stila one step prime color in per suede
free sample-Sephora collection smoothing primer
free sample-Dior J'adore Eau de Parfume
Victorias Secret lipgloss
Philosophy hand wash&hand lotion set (this was so cute)


----------



## Designer_Love

these are some of my christmas gifts

sephora blockbuster palette






makeup





stuff from bath & body works and victorias secret


----------



## fabchick1987

That sephora palette is so cool!  You will get a lot of use out of that!


----------



## merekat703

For christmas I got:
Sephora lipgloss-Blushing and a clear shimmer
Benefit Bad gal mascara
Philosophy watermelon bodywash
5 OPIs in various shades of purple
Bobbi brown silver eyeshadow
MAC lipgloss
and sephora gift card!


----------



## Tracy

For Christmas I got:
Philosophy Amazing Grace perfume
Mac lipsticks, Viva Glam Cyndi and V
Chanel Riva NP
Yes To Carrots Body Butter travel size---trying to decide if I like it enough to buy the full size.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Nars smudge proof eyeshadow base
MAC Vintage Selection paint pot
MAC Sinnamon lustreglass


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Nice!

I also picked up Vintage Selection. It's so pretty! 

While I was at MAC, I also picked up:
Bubble Lounge lip gelee
NC15/NW20 Chromagraphic pencil for brightening my eyes
Fix+ Lavender (my first Fix+)
208 brush for my brows


I also stopped at Lush:
Angels on Bare Skin (replenishment)
Buche Noel - holiday item, so it was 2-for-1


----------



## kathywko

I went to the CCO today and got lancome's NP in Piha Black


----------



## GingerSnap527

roxy72 said:


> Cooll, isn't the Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner great? I used to use MAC Fluidlines but recent bought the BB liner and like it a lot more- using it with my new bent Smashbox eyeliner brush makes it a lot easier to control, too.


 
I love the gel eyeliner! I now use pencils about 20% of the time (need to use them up).


----------



## BagloverBurr

I have a inglot order due here tomorrow or Tuesday, so F-N excited.


----------



## gga

BagloverBurr said:


> I have a inglot order due here tomorrow or Tuesday, so F-N excited.



Oh please post descriptions and reviews!  I've seen just enough on the website to be intrigued, but I have nonsense of the usefulness. But Inglot products look so nice, and I've been having covetous thoughts about them for awhile now!  Congrats to you!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Will do when it comes ^


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I finally was able to find GEMS! It's now sold out where I found it though!

Milani Polishes
Bare in Mind
Gems
LA GIrls Darling


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ looks like party hearty from CG


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I can't find those new Milani glitter polishes ANYWHERE.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bath & Body Works:
Secret Wonderland Body Lotion
Secret Wonderland Body Mist
Secret Wonderland Shower Gel
Japanese Cherry Blossom Body Lotion(Holiday Edition)
Japanese Cherry Blossom Body Mist(Holiday Edition)
Fiji Passion Fruit Body Lotion(trial size)

Walmart:
Cetaphil Face Wash


----------



## pmburk

Hit a couple of shops today for after-Christmas sales. Picked up Sephora shower gels in apple pomegranate and vanilla cupcake x 2, coconut cream body scrub x 2, and guava body butter. Ulta - double-ended foundation & concealer brush, smoky eye blending brush, 2 Ulta eye colors and a cheapie hair brush. Also stopped in Aldi and picked up 2 Lacura lip glosses and a collagen wrinkle filler.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

BourgeoisStoner said:


> I can't find those new Milani glitter polishes ANYWHERE.


 
I got Gems at cherryculture, but it is temp sold out. They do have the silver and gold though.

http://www.cherryculture.com/cosmetics/makeup/milani/milani-jewel-fx-nail-lacquer/17621&cat=0&page=1


----------



## krazydaisy

are milani polish good?


----------



## intheevent

Hi Guys,

Just posted my December Favorites, all recent drugstore purchases (if you're on a budget, or just like bargains)
Sonia Kashuk angled brush, Maybelline Eye Studio Creme Shadow Trio, Milani Lip Gloss, NYC Eyeliner, Revlon Photo Ready Foundation.


----------



## Beenie

BourgeoisStoner said:


> I can't find those new Milani glitter polishes ANYWHERE.


 
Cuz I got them all . You can come over and have a mani pedi party with me though, I share.


----------



## BagloverBurr

My inglot order is here. 

First off, the shipping was fast, even with the Christmas Holiday. 

I ordered a 10 shadow freedom system. You can choose 10 eye shadows in either square or round pans. Squares are 50.00, and rounds are 45.00. its an amazing deal considering the shadows are 12 dollars a piece i guess.  They also have other size options, along with lip, face, and brow palettes. The palettes are all magnetic, so the can be stacked for easier storage, but they also come with a magnetic cover. 

The pigmintation is AMAZING. They go on so smooth, and blend so easily. I am a convert. I already have my next order colors ready to go. I just need to call it in. They have so many colors to choose from, its really nice. 

I  ordered an AMC lipgloss. The gloss is nice and smooth, and doesnt feel tacky. The only sad thing is the mulitcoloredness of it in the tube comes across mostly clear on the lips. So I dont know if I would order one of these again, but if the normal lip glosses are the same texture, I would in a heart beat. 

I also got samples of the liquid blush, and eye shadow base. I had a really good experience with the New Jersey store.  They even included a personal note. A very nice touch. 

They sell other beauty stuff, and have heard amazing reviews about the nail polish, I will try those next!

My only negative would be they pre-load the palette so now i have to figure out what color is what. But maybe next time I will ask them to write down the order they put them in, it may make it easier to identify them. 

If you aren't in NJ, NY, Vegas, Miami or Newport beach, you have to do phone orders But check out the website and just call and tell them what you want. I will be ordering from them again. They also have stores internationally, for those outside the USA. 

some pics








	

		
			
		

		
	
 ( the mark is from me, they came in perfect condition)


----------



## Beenie

^^ pretty! The purple and blue are TDF. Thanks for the review.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

-Nicole by OPI: Tinsel Tips set
-Orly: Nailtrition
-China Glaze: Peppermint Cuticle Oil


----------



## gga

Wow, wow, wow!  Thank you for the review and the new obsession!




BagloverBurr said:


> My inglot order is here.
> 
> First off, the shipping was fast, even with the Christmas Holiday.
> 
> I ordered a 10 shadow freedom system. You can choose 10 eye shadows in either square or round pans. Squares are 50.00, and rounds are 45.00. its an amazing deal considering the shadows are 12 dollars a piece i guess.  They also have other size options, along with lip, face, and brow palettes. The palettes are all magnetic, so the can be stacked for easier storage, but they also come with a magnetic cover.
> 
> The pigmintation is AMAZING. They go on so smooth, and blend so easily. I am a convert. I already have my next order colors ready to go. I just need to call it in. They have so many colors to choose from, its really nice.
> 
> I  ordered an AMC lipgloss. The gloss is nice and smooth, and doesnt feel tacky. The only sad thing is the mulitcoloredness of it in the tube comes across mostly clear on the lips. So I dont know if I would order one of these again, but if the normal lip glosses are the same texture, I would in a heart beat.
> 
> I also got samples of the liquid blush, and eye shadow base. I had a really good experience with the New Jersey store.  They even included a personal note. A very nice touch.
> 
> They sell other beauty stuff, and have heard amazing reviews about the nail polish, I will try those next!
> 
> My only negative would be they pre-load the palette so now i have to figure out what color is what. But maybe next time I will ask them to write down the order they put them in, it may make it easier to identify them.
> 
> If you aren't in NJ, NY, Vegas, Miami or Newport beach, you have to do phone orders But check out the website and just call and tell them what you want. I will be ordering from them again. They also have stores internationally, for those outside the USA.
> 
> some pics
> View attachment 1283089
> 
> 
> View attachment 1283090
> 
> 
> View attachment 1283091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( the mark is from me, they came in perfect condition)


----------



## BagloverBurr

Welcome ^^


----------



## sweetart

I had a few returns to make so I stopped by Nordstroms to swatch the new Mac and Estee Lauder Collections. I never really paid attention to EL until recently (Surreal Violet ) and have been surprised at how much I like some of their products  Tom Peacheux has done a great job with the line!

Here's the new spring palette in wild violet. I also bought the polish in wild storm but forgot to photograph it.






I also bought several backups of one of my new favorite lipsticks! YSL's Pur Shine in Metallic Pink. It's actually a beautiful mauve with GORGEOUS blue/purple microshimmers.




swatch on karlasugar: http://karlasugar.net/2010/12/ysl-holiday-2010/ysl-holiday-2010/



*bagluver* - Thanks for the awesome review! I've been wanting to try Inglot shadows but completely forgot to look at them while I was in vegas because I was staring at all the polishes!!! Do you think the swatches on the site are pretty true to color?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I'm the same way! I bought the Holiday palette from EL and really like it. The Spring one looks nice too


----------



## girlygirl3

*sweetart *- I'm going to try that YSL lipstick!

The EL palettes are pretty and so reasonable compared to the recent new products!


----------



## Lilacgal

sweetart said:


> I had a few returns to make so I stopped by Nordstroms to swatch the new Mac and Estee Lauder Collections. I never really paid attention to EL until recently (Surreal Violet ) and have been surprised at how much I like some of their products  Tom Peacheux has done a great job with the line!
> 
> Here's the new spring palette in wild violet. I also bought the polish in wild storm but forgot to photograph it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought several backups of one of my new favorite lipsticks! YSL's Pur Shine in Metallic Pink. It's actually a beautiful mauve with GORGEOUS blue/purple microshimmers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swatch on karlasugar: http://karlasugar.net/2010/12/ysl-holiday-2010/ysl-holiday-2010/
> 
> 
> 
> *bagluver* - Thanks for the awesome review! I've been wanting to try Inglot shadows but completely forgot to look at them while I was in vegas because I was staring at all the polishes!!! Do you think the swatches on the site are pretty true to color?


 
Great buys all. EL, IMO is so underrated, I love EL lipsticks, foundation, and lip liners. Glad you like EL, as much as I do. That palette is so delicious. Is the YSL pur shine, #18?. I need to check that one out. The color is absolutely lovely.


----------



## Beriloffun

Chanel perigrina, black pearl and ombres de perle palette


----------



## ELLE825

NARS turkish delight lipgloss


----------



## kenseysimone

Omg, I've purchased so much stuff online lately. 
Waiting to get it all so I can take a big picture.


----------



## nicci404

sweetart said:


> I had a few returns to make so I stopped by Nordstroms to swatch the new Mac and Estee Lauder Collections. I never really paid attention to EL until recently (Surreal Violet ) and have been surprised at how much I like some of their products  Tom Peacheux has done a great job with the line!
> 
> Here's the new spring palette in wild violet. I also bought the polish in wild storm but forgot to photograph it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought several backups of one of my new favorite lipsticks! YSL's Pur Shine in Metallic Pink. It's actually a beautiful mauve with GORGEOUS blue/purple microshimmers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swatch on karlasugar: http://karlasugar.net/2010/12/ysl-holiday-2010/ysl-holiday-2010/
> 
> 
> 
> *bagluver* - Thanks for the awesome review! I've been wanting to try Inglot shadows but completely forgot to look at them while I was in vegas because I was staring at all the polishes!!! Do you think the swatches on the site are pretty true to color?



woah, I need to check out that lipstick! The swatch is so pretty!! I don't own any YSL items...so this might be a first!  

Thanks *Sweetart* for enabling me...I think.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Cham - Pale Collection:
I Get No Kick
Chilled on Ice and Vintage Selection
Soiree Polish


----------



## sweetart

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I'm the same way! I bought the Holiday palette from EL and really like it. The Spring one looks nice too


Love the holiday one too! I was going to get that but felt guilty at the time since I had bought the BB warm palette.  



girlygirl3 said:


> *sweetart *- I'm going to try that YSL lipstick!
> 
> The EL palettes are pretty and so reasonable compared to the recent new products!



PLMK what you think if you do! It's so, so pretty. I really like the Pur Shine formula and have been wondering why this lipstick hasn't been getting any love. Maybe the shade name is scaring people off? lol



Lilacgal said:


> Great buys all. EL, IMO is so underrated, I love EL lipsticks, foundation, and lip liners. Glad you like EL, as much as I do. That palette is so delicious. Is the YSL pur shine, #18?. I need to check that one out. The color is absolutely lovely.


I just tried the DW light foundation and so far so good too!  The Pur Shine is #35



Beriloffun said:


> Chanel perigrina, black pearl and ombres de perle palette



awesome purchases! Chanel Spring 2011 is one of the best!



nicci404 said:


> woah, I need to check out that lipstick! The swatch is so pretty!! I don't own any YSL items...so this might be a first!
> 
> Thanks *Sweetart* for enabling me...I think.



LOL It's gorgeous! I only have a handful of items I purchase a backup of and I already have 4 of these. :shame:



it'sanaddiction said:


> MAC Cham - Pale Collection:
> I Get No Kick
> Chilled on Ice and Vintage Selection
> Soiree Polish



I got almost the exact same items (instead of chilled on ice I picked up dangerous cuvee). Do you like the PPs?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I'm sending back Chilled on Ice, too much glitter. I already ordered dangerou cuvee to replace it. Yes, I do like the new formula, more like BB  cream shadows.

I also got an Edward Bess Compact Rouge for lips and cheeks. It's very much like a stain, doesn't easily come off.


----------



## gga

I had surgery instead of Christmas this year, so I just cheered myself up with a never to be repeated Serge Lutens Splurge-a-Rama:  Mascara with comb, Water Lip Colors In Chardon and Safrane, and the lipsticks in Mise a Mort, Pourpre Maure, Votre Sienne, Roman Rouge, Or Frele, Mauve de Swann, And Couvre Fou.  For me, they're one of those purchases I can only justify after surgery, with help of pain meds, but oh, I do love those cute little lippies so much!

ETA:  I'm so excited to see your EB purchase!  I use that EB color you got on a nearly daily basis, itsanaddiction, and I adore it. I hope you're as happy with it as I am. Congrats!


----------



## LovesYSL

I ordered a Chantecaille Les Pétales - Lumière de Rose Highlighter but it's going back- I opened it and there was a fingerprint right smack dab in the middle.

http://www.chantecaille.com/product_makeup_detail.cfm?cat=4&pid=532


----------



## fabchick1987

Makeup forever rock forever set
philosophy let it glow set
nars blush in orgasm


----------



## jellybebe

I had to stock up on beauty supplies while I'm home for the holidays so I've bought a lot... Shu Uemura eyelash curlers, Laura Mercier TM, Cake Beauty Vanilla Snow body lotion (it's a LE and smells amazing, plus it was 50% off after X'mas), Boscia cleansing oil and cleanser, Clarisonic brush heads, Too Faced Naked Eye palette, Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner, Kevyn Aucoin mascara (can't live without this, it's fantastic), Kiehl's lip balms and I bought FF silky straight shampoo to try. Wow, that's a lot of supplies! I also did a sephora order on top of the things I bought in stores!


----------



## girlygirl3

LovesYSL said:


> I ordered a Chantecaille Les Pétales - Lumière de Rose Highlighter but it's going back- I opened it and there was a fingerprint right smack dab in the middle.
> 
> http://www.chantecaille.com/product_makeup_detail.cfm?cat=4&pid=532


 
Ew!  You're sending it back for a replacement?  It's so pretty!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I'm sending back Chilled on Ice, too much glitter. I already ordered dangerou cuvee to replace it. Yes, I do like the new formula, more like BB  cream shadows.
> 
> I also got an Edward Bess Compact Rouge for lips and cheeks. It's very much like a stain, doesn't easily come off.


 
The EB compact is pretty.  I have yet to try their products but I am curious!


----------



## girlygirl3

gga said:


> I had surgery instead of Christmas this year, so I just cheered myself up with *a never to be repeated Serge Lutens Splurge-a-Rama:* Mascara with comb, Water Lip Colors In Chardon and Safrane, and the lipsticks in Mise a Mort, Pourpre Maure, Votre Sienne, Roman Rouge, Or Frele, Mauve de Swann, And Couvre Fou. For me, they're one of those purchases I can only justify after surgery, with help of pain meds, but oh, I do love those cute little lippies so much!
> 
> ETA: I'm so excited to see your EB purchase! I use that EB color you got on a nearly daily basis, itsanaddiction, and I adore it. I hope you're as happy with it as I am. Congrats!


 
I love your description!  

I wish you a speedy - and fun - recovery!


----------



## LovesYSL

girlygirl3 said:


> Ew!  You're sending it back for a replacement?  It's so pretty!



Yup I think so. It's much smaller than I anticipated but I really do think it's pretty. I can't just send it back though because it didn't come with a return label so I have to call their customer service and explain what happened. Hopefully they won't give me too much trouble, I'm really not happy.


----------



## kenseysimone

My first package came today!





Too Faced Retractable Kabuki Brush --- softest brush ever!
DiorShow Mascara (black)
MUFE Full Cover Concealer (vanilla)
MUFE HD Microperfecting Primer (green)
BeneFit Eye Bright


----------



## it'sanaddiction

gga said:


> I had surgery instead of Christmas this year, so I just cheered myself up with a never to be repeated Serge Lutens Splurge-a-Rama: Mascara with comb, Water Lip Colors In Chardon and Safrane, and the lipsticks in Mise a Mort, Pourpre Maure, Votre Sienne, Roman Rouge, Or Frele, Mauve de Swann, And Couvre Fou. For me, they're one of those purchases I can only justify after surgery, with help of pain meds, but oh, I do love those cute little lippies so much!
> 
> ETA: I'm so excited to see your EB purchase! I use that EB color you got on a nearly daily basis, itsanaddiction, and I adore it. I hope you're as happy with it as I am. Congrats!


 
I wasn't even aware Serge Lutens had Makeup! But a quick google search found it for me. The lip watercolors remind me of Chanel Laque and the Lipsticks look gorgeous! Wish you a speedy recovery and enjoy your Splurge 

Yes, I like the EB compact rouge very much! Powder blushes just seem to fade away on me, so I decided to try some different creams. This one lasts!


----------



## gga

it'sanaddiction said:


> I wasn't even aware Serge Lutens had Makeup! But a quick google search found it for me. The lip watercolors remind me of Chanel Laque and the Lipsticks look gorgeous! Wish you a speedy recovery and enjoy your Splurge
> 
> Yes, I like the EB compact rouge very much! Powder blushes just seem to fade away on me, so I decided to try some different creams. This one lasts!



Thank you!  I think I expected the lip watercolors to be something like the Chanel Laques. They're really not.  If I had to choose between the two, I'd take Rouge Laque in a heartbeat, no second guessing about that at all.


----------



## karester

What I bought on Wednesday:

From the CCO:
Look in a Box: Frisky Girl
Prim and Proper blush
Dame's Desire e/s
Cockney l/s

From Macy's (all Chanel):
Regard Perle e/s quad
Jersey Rose l/s
Nakkar and Aragonite glossimers
A little sample tube of Ultra Correction Line Repair


----------



## douzz

i just got myself my first ghd flat iron!!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Enjoy. Mine lasted for years.


----------



## douzz

thank you 
i've been trying to curl my hair with it for the past hour lol
no success yet!


----------



## Necromancer

*douzz*, there's a bit of a trick to it. MissChevious has a video showing you how to do it: 
*http://www.misschievous.tv/2009/08/young-hollywood-loose-wavy-curls-with.html*


----------



## douzz

thanks neo!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I love this thread!

Lately I've bought:

Chanel Spring 2011-- nail polish in Black Pearl and Pearl Drop, as well as the eyeshadow palette and the face powder

Kate Spade Twirl perfume set of 3.4 edp and 6.7 lotion, 6.7 shower gel... on sale for $62!!!  All the dept stores were either out of stock or had sent the sets back to the vendors, but the Kate Spade store still had them left, and they were marked down to $62 from $90! If anyone is looking for the set, San Francisco Center Kate Spade still has a bunch


----------



## platinum_girly

Too faced Naked Eye Soft & Sexy Shadow Collection:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Those colors are going to look amazing. I'm always drawn to those types of shades. So flattering and not too impossible to do!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Me too. I love the little "how to" cards that you get with the set also, i am the first to admit that whilst i really got into fashion and hair when i was younger i never really took the time to learn about make-up so i am not that great at it  therefore those cards will be helpful


----------



## frick&frack

lots of nail polish...for myself & for gifts


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'Oreal Hip pigment in Visionary


----------



## lolitablue

platinum_girly said:


> ^Me too. I love the little "how to" cards that you get with the set also, i am the first to admit that whilst i really got into fashion and hair when i was younger i never really took the time to learn about make-up so i am not that great at it  therefore those cards will be helpful


 
This Too Faced set is on my wish list!!! I saw the how to cards and found it fascinating!! Please give your comments once you try it!!!


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ The toofaced natural set is awesome; the pink in the middle row has a golden sheen to it, it's fantastic!


----------



## MrsTGreen

CVS:
Milani Glitter polishes in Blue Flash & Purple Gleam
www.i974.phot





obucket.com


----------



## eurobaglady

I was gonna check out MAC's Cham-pale collection but they were just too busy since it's NYE's. I just picked my fave l/s colors.

Girl About Town
Brave Red
Creme d' nude
Rebel


----------



## kenseysimone

mac/special reserve highlight (Chez Chez Lame)
mac/chromagraphic pencil (NC15/NW20)
mac/fix+
chanel/les quatre ombres de chanel quadra eye shadow (dunes)


----------



## nicci404

YSL - Rouge Pure Shine Lipstick - Metallic Pink  (thanks to *Sweetart*) 
YSL - Gloss Pur - Pure Petal 

My first YSL purchase...


----------



## nicci404

MAC Rose Ole Special Reserve Highlight Powder
MAC Play it Proper Beauty Powder
MAC Vintage Selection Paint Pot
Chanel Misty-Soft Eyeshadow Duo


----------



## girlygirl3

*kenseysimone *- i love your photos - they're beautiful!  nice haul!

*nicci404 *- nice haul too and i need to run out for my ysl pur shine too!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sally Hansen Diamond Strength polish in Antique Bronze


----------



## sweetart

nicci404 said:


> YSL - Rouge Pure Shine Lipstick - Metallic Pink  (thanks to *Sweetart*)
> YSL - Gloss Pur - Pure Petal
> 
> My first YSL purchase...



Oooh you got it! Have you tried it yet? Hope you like it as much as I do!!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

OPI you dont know Jacques 
Sephora mascara sampler ( on sale)
Benefit highbeam sample
MAC brushes 204 239 and 224
Mac lip conditioner plus lavender 
Mac paint pot in painterly 
peppermint blot papers


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> Love the holiday one too! I was going to get that but felt guilty at the time since I had bought the BB warm palette.
> 
> 
> 
> *PLMK what you think if you do! It's so, so pretty. I really like the Pur Shine formula and have been wondering why this lipstick hasn't been getting any love. Maybe the shade name is scaring people off? lol*
> 
> 
> I just tried the DW light foundation and so far so good too!  The Pur Shine is #35
> 
> 
> 
> awesome purchases! Chanel Spring 2011 is one of the best!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL It's gorgeous! I only have a handful of items I purchase a backup of and I already have 4 of these. :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> I got almost the exact same items (instead of chilled on ice I picked up dangerous cuvee). Do you like the PPs?


 
*sweetart* - I picked up Pur Shine #35 today and have been wearing it all day!  The color is beautiful!  However, I know why it doesn't get press - it unfortunately doesn't have any lasting power    Still, I'm happy with my purchase!  Thanks for enabling!


----------



## girlygirl3

While at the YSL counter, I also picked up my first ever Touche Eclat!  I have the Dior Radiance Booster so I'm curious how it'll compare.

The MUA also tried on Teint Radiance Foundation.  It feels great.  She also used the concealer under my eyes.  To touch up my make up, she applied shadows from palette #9.  I walked away looking like I was just revived!

What experience does everyone have with the foundation and 5-color e/s palettes?


----------



## kathyrose

Got a few more CG Holiday shades from Sally Beauty Supply. This weekend they are having an extra 50% off clearance!


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ crap..must resist urge to go to Sallys


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kathyrose said:


> Got a few more CG Holiday shades from Sally Beauty Supply. This weekend they are having an extra 50% off clearance!


I got 50% off the CG trios too at Ulta in KS! I'll probably gift them to friends for xmas in 2011 

Picked up OPI Brand New Skates and a pink glitter one from CVS including getting some of the mini w&w polishes like blitzen and others I did not pick initially.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

BagloverBurr said:


> ^^ crap..must resist urge to go to Sallys


I might have to give in...


----------



## krazydaisy

i'm going to go to ulta tomorrow and use my $3.50 off coupon too i want that trio and for 50% off its a got to have


----------



## nicci404

sweetart said:


> Oooh you got it! Have you tried it yet? Hope you like it as much as I do!!!



Yes, I love it! As soon as the SA put it on my lips and I looked in the mirror, I knew I had to get it!


----------



## Necromancer

*nicci*, those lippies look lovely. Congrats.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> *kenseysimone *- i love your photos - they're beautiful!  nice haul!
> 
> *nicci404 *- nice haul too and i need to run out for my ysl pur shine too!



thanks Girly and Necromancer  the last thing I need is more glosses - oh well, it's hard to resist!


----------



## LaVieBoheme

I just bought Clinique's Moisture Surge moisturizer to put OVER my Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion.  Here's to hoping it cures my dry patches!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kathyrose said:


> Got a few more CG Holiday shades from Sally Beauty Supply. This weekend they are having an extra 50% off clearance!


I ended up not resisting, I heard my local SBS will be stopping the sale either EOB on Monday or tonight and damaging out the rest of their holiday stuff


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC dazzleglass in baby sparks and MAC es in Vex.


----------



## awhitney

GOSH Show Me Volume mascara
Quo emery board
Quo Lipgloss in Pink Stilettos and Masquerade Mauve
Essie nailpolish Limited Addiction, Sew Psyched, Velvet Voyeur and Little Brown Dress


----------



## BagloverBurr

2 more Inglot systems, UD beauty box, UD show pony palette, and balmshell gloss in purse curse


----------



## jellybebe

platinum_girly said:


> ^Me too. I love the little "how to" cards that you get with the set also, i am the first to admit that whilst i really got into fashion and hair when i was younger i never really took the time to learn about make-up so i am not that great at it  therefore those cards will be helpful



I just bought this too and like you, although I've been wearing makeup for years, I really don't know much about it. I have just recently started watching YouTube tutorials and learning how to apply eyeshadow/eyeliner properly.


----------



## babyontheway

picked up Chanel glossimer Aragonite today


----------



## platinum_girly

lolitablue said:


> This Too Faced set is on my wish list!!! I saw the how to cards and found it fascinating!! Please give your comments once you try it!!!


 
I plan to try it out for the first time today, i will definately report back on my findings


----------



## platinum_girly

jellybebe said:


> I just bought this too and like you, although I've been wearing makeup for years, I really don't know much about it. I have just recently started watching YouTube tutorials and learning how to apply eyeshadow/eyeliner properly.


 
I do that too!  I love the lady that does the celeb inspired make-up and what not and uses a lot of Barry M and MAC make-up. I know there is so much to learn, i still don't get why different brushes work better for different shadows and results


----------



## Spendaholic

My Christmas Presents (Beauty/Toiletries)

Dove - Go Fresh Collection
Grapefruit & Lemongrass Deodorant,
Burst Nectarine & White Ginger Body Wash
Revive Pomegranate & Lemon Verbena Body Wash,
Shower Puff
& Toiletries Bag.





Boots 
Natural Collection Passionfruit Shower Gel
Natural Collection VanillaBath Cream,
Natural Collection Passionfruit Body Spray
& Revlon - Charlie Black Body Spray.





Boots
Botanics Bodycare Nourishing Body Butter,
Botanics Bathing Enlivening Body Polish,
Botanics Bathing Foaming Bath Soak Honey
& Face Cloth 
& Storage Box (which im going to use for my nail polish storage).


----------



## TygerKitty

platinum_girly said:


> I do that too!  I love the lady that does the celeb inspired make-up and what not and uses a lot of Barry M and MAC make-up. I know there is so much to learn, i still don't get why different brushes work better for different shadows and results



Have you ever painted?  Same kinda thing... different paint brushes allow for different techniques/effects and make-up brushes are no different; your face is the canvas!  They allow for better placement, blending, controlling how much is going on, etc!


----------



## platinum_girly

TygerKitty said:


> Have you ever painted? Same kinda thing... different paint brushes allow for different techniques/effects and make-up brushes are no different; your face is the canvas! They allow for better placement, blending, controlling how much is going on, etc!


 
Thankyou, that is a really great analogy 

I guess i have a lot to learn, hopefully over time though 

So for those that were interested, i had a bash with my new palette today, i chose the "fashion" how to card and this is the end effect:





I am sure i will get better with practice, i am so used to just using the products that i have been using for a while now that i kinda get all flushed when using something new...


----------



## Stilettolife

Too Faced Everyday Amazing Eyes Kit.  Turns out I'm allergic to it, so I gave it to my sister.


----------



## TygerKitty

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou, that is a really great analogy
> 
> I guess i have a lot to learn, hopefully over time though
> 
> So for those that were interested, i had a bash with my new palette today, i chose the "fashion" how to card and this is the end effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure i will get better with practice, i am so used to just using the products that i have been using for a while now that i kinda get all flushed when using something new...



You're welcome!

And, love the ES!


----------



## kenseysimone

milani easy brow pencil
sigma brushes:
Concealer - F70
Concealer - F75
Flat Top Synthetic Kabuki - F80


----------



## MrsTGreen

Zoya Irene nail polish 
China Glaze Peppermint Oil
Orly Holiday Treatment Trio
Ultra Fine Nail File


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Bubble Lounge Lip Gelee and Dangerous Cuvee Paint Pot


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Soiree nail polish


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Finally got my B&BW's order today, and my sephora 20% off sales purchases.


----------



## ColdSteel

Queen Helene mint julep masque. I'm trying it as a masque once a week (if that) and spot treatments. Works better than benzoyl peroxide and smells waaay better. My forehead is oily and I like to make sure I'm neither too oily nor too dry. This doesn't seem to dry me out like BP does.

And the fact that you can walk around with a green face and scare the crap out of your family members is even better.


----------



## SillyLaura

Dior foundation brush
Chanel Estompe Eclat concealer


----------



## fabchick1987

Loreal HIP potted eyeliner in eggplant!! I love it btw!!! And China glaze finger nail polish in up all night! Which I love also! LoL


----------



## girlygirl3

Le Metier de Beaute kaleidoscope palette in Splendid Frost


----------



## ByMoonlight

Maybelline Stiletto Voluptuous mascara.


----------



## ipudgybear

Dior Polish: Gris Montaigne and 5 OPI nail polishes.


----------



## bluejinx

Its day 5 of my polish ban. No new polish in january and I have just bought

Mac soiree and mac very important platinum. 

Sigh...... But they were the last one of each in the mac store. So it was now or never.


----------



## BagloverBurr

my other 2 Inglot palettes came today, along with a bunch of samples! I also ordered 3 free Zoya polishes


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Urban Decay Naked Palette
Zoya Pru,Anastasia,Edyta,Crystal,Adina,and Shivon
Chanel Glossimer in Giggle
Chanel Nail Polish in Vendetta


----------



## clcoons

Philosophy spree:
Purity, When Hope is Not Enough, Hope in a Jar, MicroPeel, Eye Hope

Miss Dior Cherie 3.7oz
Sephora Brand Mineral Foundation, tinted moisturizer, illuminating primer, and concealer.


----------



## pukite

I haven't bought a thing this year yet - there's no time for shopping while sitting home with a 3 month-old baby.. Oh, I want to go shopping SO much.


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Nars Duo Eyeshadow- Mount Kiliminjaro
Nars Eyeshadow- Ashes to Ashes
Chanel Extrait de Gloss- Imaginaire, Insolence, Emoi, Fatale (my FAV lipgloss atm)
Lancome Artliner- Noir
Mac Powerpoint Eyeliner- NC15/NW20, black black
Estee Lauder Pure Colour Gloss Stick- Mauve Mirage


----------



## Shoppaholic11

OH and also OPI for Sephora- Call your mother

Love this colour too!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

Dior Haute Couleur eyeshadow quint in Gris-Gris (^(oo)^)v


----------



## LarissaHK

I went today to MAC to see new Champ Pale collection...wow so many nice products in this line I choose highlighter powder, colour "chez chez lame" it's mix of golden and silver and I also bought nude colours pencil for eye waterline.


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ that highlighter is gorgeous


----------



## frick&frack

zoya polishes


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Estee Lauder:

Extravagant Pearl NP
Golden Goddess Gloss GWP
Wild Blossom Lipstick


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bunnymasseuse said:


> Finally got my B&BW's order today, and my sephora 20% off sales purchases.


Some of the Sephora stuff, B&BW already got put away LOL!


----------



## listrikmu

Yesterday 7 Jan 2011: Fragrance; D&G #3 L'Imperatrice


----------



## cristalena56

i just made my ud naked palette purchase at sephora.com  i also got my urban decay package from hautelook today(each product cost me $2!!!). UD loose pigment in goddess and yeyo( i neede a similar color to white rabbit/polyester bride), shadow in narcotic, and ink for eyes in pyrotechnics.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Revlon nail polishes


----------



## listrikmu

Today 7 Jan during lunch  : CCBs in Virgin Isle & Tickle me Pink. Eye Kohl in I get no kick & Zoom LAsh in New Hue. from Stylishly Yours & Cham Pale collection


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Prance Mega Metal Shadow and Enchantee Kissable Lipcolor


----------



## Lady Stardust

It was a good week for me, this was my Christmas money haul lol

NYX: Jumbo eye pencils, slim eye pencils (I got a ton so I won't put colors), round lipsticks in Flower, Paris, and Narcissus, Mega Shine gloss in La La, single eyeshadow in Daffodil, candy glitter liner in Lavender

Urban Decay: Naked palette, eyeshadow in Goddess

Stila: Eyeshadow trio in Going Green

MAC:  Lipsticks in Vegas Volt and Ahoy There, MSF in Porcelain Pink, pigments in Heritage Rouge and Reflects Purple Duo, Mineralize shadow in Blue Sorcery, Viva Glam Cyndi lipglass (Some I found at CCO so they're older collections)

Sephora by OPI nail polishes in Just a Little Dangerous, Meet for Drinks, and Looks like Rain Deer, Sally Hansen polish in Thinking of Blue

Tarte cheek stain in True Love, YSL Parisienne perfume


----------



## TygerKitty

I got some other stuff too but I thought the Kat Von D palette (Tattoo chronicles volume I) thing was pretty cool so I took some pics...
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P270314&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=5905

After the cover and the 'book pages' (shown below as attachments) you have a mirror, the palette - 12 eyeshadows, fake lashes and three primers, underneath that you have a roller ball of sin/saint!


----------



## natassha68

Bought all of the ones pictured the day after christmas, great taste !! 


it'sanaddiction said:


> MAC Cham - Pale Collection:
> I Get No Kick
> Chilled on Ice and Vintage Selection
> Soiree Polish


----------



## cristalena56

TygerKitty said:


> I got some other stuff too but I thought the Kat Von D palette (Tattoo chronicles volume I) thing was pretty cool so I took some pics...
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P270314&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=5905
> 
> After the cover and the 'book pages' (shown below as attachments) you have a mirror, the palette - 12 eyeshadows, fake lashes and three primers, underneath that you have a roller ball of sin/saint!


ooo cute!!! i like this!! now i want this and the tarte jewelry box palette


----------



## tatertot

Ordered the Givenchy Kohl eyeliner and Kate Spade Twirl from Sephora a few days ago and the Chanel Black Satin, Peach Nacree, and Pearl Drop polishes tonight from Sak's.


----------



## kenseysimone

It's so weird seeing Essie NP @ WalMart
I bought mink muffs & in stiches


----------



## bjayadesigns

^ They sell Essie at Walmart? I never knew that!


----------



## ipudgybear

kenseysimone said:


> It's so weird seeing Essie NP @ WalMart
> I bought mink muffs & in stiches



Whoa! That's awesome to see Essie at Walmart. 

I bought about 12 Zoya polishes and waiting for them to get here. Oops, polish overload


----------



## kenseysimone

bjayadesigns said:


> ^ They sell Essie at Walmart? I never knew that!



L'oreal bought Essie - and now WalMart has started to sell Essie np.
The bottles look like this now:


----------



## TygerKitty

cristalena56 said:


> ooo cute!!! i like this!! now i want this and the tarte jewelry box palette



Thanks!  I haven't tried any of the products yet so I have no idea what they're like but I'm hoping I like it!


----------



## cristalena56

kenseysimone said:


> L'oreal bought Essie - and now WalMart has started to sell Essie np.
> The bottles look like this now:



pretty color!! 

i ordered an hour ago my 3 zoya polishes since the promo ends today. i got charla, tiffany, and jolene


----------



## kenseysimone

cristalena56 said:


> pretty color!!
> 
> i ordered an hour ago my 3 zoya polishes since the promo ends today. i got charla, tiffany, and jolene



I got 6:
harley
kelly
barbie
lulu
jo
maya


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I got (from Zoya):
*Charla
*Gilda
*Perrie
*Harley
*Melodie
*Trixie



kenseysimone said:


> L'oreal bought Essie - and now WalMart has started to sell Essie np.
> The bottles look like this now:



 Are all of them going to start looking like that from now on? Does the formula change at all?


----------



## BagloverBurr

I bought Chinchilly from Walmart <beforeChristmas>, I hope they dont make them differently, since they are selling for 7.95


----------



## RunnerGal1

Just ordered some more soak-off-gel polishes to add to my collection and some skincare products from DHC.  Looking forward to really seeing how the Deep Cleansing Oil works for my skin.


----------



## sadiarmg

philosophy when hope is not enough serum
philosophy help me nightcream
philosophy purity (32 oz.)
rock & republic pressed contrived blush in immoral
rock & republic pressed contrived blush in x-rated
mac quiet, please lipstick
mac love nectar lip gloss


----------



## bjayadesigns

cristalena56 said:


> pretty color!!
> 
> i ordered an hour ago my 3 zoya polishes since the promo ends today. i got charla, tiffany, and jolene


 
i got Charla, tiffany and julieanne!


----------



## otilia

Chanel VITALUMIERE AQUA Makeup


----------



## ipudgybear

Clinique three step skin care along with the SPF 25 and mascara


----------



## MrsTGreen

Purchased today at Walgreens. Wet & Wild 2011 Spring Collection Nail Polishes.
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com


----------



## nicci404

Hand cream set from Loccitane
Boscia - Luminizing Black Mask


----------



## lantana19

Scrublet and glass nail file from Sephora and Zoya nail polishes in Pasha, Lexi and Kelly.


----------



## Ilgin

purchased Bvlgari Jasmin Noir Eau de parfum 3.4 oz yesterday.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Went to CVS yesterday and bought:

Make up brushes
Brown eye liner pencil
L`Oreal De crease eye base
2 Wet n Wild lip sticks
1 Wet n Wild shiny lip gloss
 And I think that's it I can't remember, but I filmed a haul of it for my Youtube channel but I'm waiting to post it.


----------



## lantana19

Love that perfume!!!!



Ilgin said:


> purchased Bvlgari Jasmin Noir Eau de parfum 3.4 oz yesterday.


----------



## LaVieBoheme

3 Zoya polishes in Lo, Soho Punch, and LC (not sure what was with me and the OC theme.... I don't even watch that show. Is it even the OC? lol)

Anyway, from MAC I got...
2 backups of the Calm Mode TLC. I NEVER ever buy backups but I have been wearing this every single day and I love the color & scent so I decided to get a few more before they're all sold out.
A backup of Fix+ Lavender. The only reason I did this is because I have been using this product as sort of a toner. Weird, huh?
Cremesheen glass in Partial to Pink
False Lashes mascara
E/s in Vanilla, Quarry, and Handwritten


----------



## MrsTGreen

Orly: Meet Me Under The Mistletoe & Halley's Comet
www.i974.photo





bucket.com


----------



## Designer_Love

my bath & body works and victorias secret haul from earlier today.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

La Mer cleansing lotion
La Mer tonic
La Mer cleansing gel
Creme de la mer 
La Mer eye concentrate
Chanel allegoria le vernis
Clarisonic Mia in pink
Chanel correcteur perfection long lasting concealer
Chanel poudre universelle libre natural finish loose powder
Chanel mat luminere foundation

Yikes! I don't even want to add all this up!


----------



## Spendaholic

*My Mac orders.*

*2 Softsparkle Eye Pencils. Goldenair - Mint & Olive*











*& Brush 204.*


----------



## BagloverBurr

I love the 204 brush, I just bought it a few weeks go.


----------



## MrsPink82

Weekend trip to Ulta with my 20% off coupon...
Bare Escentuals facial mist
Bare Escentual powder & blush
2 new Essie polishes (already forgot the names)
Chi flat iron spray
Aveeno Positively Nourishing Smoothing body wash


----------



## bnjj

Chi Volume Spray
Aveeno Positively Nourishing Leave In Conditioner
Aveeno Positively Nourishing Volume Mousse


----------



## MrsTGreen

OPI Meet Me On The Ferry


----------



## ellacoach

morrocanoil hairspray
morrocanoil styling cream

From Philosophy - a 24 oz pump for my Purity Made Simple cleanser, and a 10 oz pump for body wash

Lush Bon Bon lip scrub

Stila 3 shadow palette and Wheat, Grace and Kitten shadows to go in it


----------



## RunnerGal1

MrsTGreen said:


> Purchased today at Walgreens. Wet & Wild 2011 Spring Collection Nail Polishes.
> www.i974.photobucket.com


 
Love the colors!


----------



## RunnerGal1

nicci404 said:


> Hand cream set from Loccitane
> Boscia - Luminizing Black Mask


 
Oooh, I love L'occitane.  Would like to know how the hand creams are... I've splurged on them as prezzies for other people, but have never bought one for myself.


----------



## krazydaisy

I bought chanel's spring palette and black pearl nail polish


----------



## nicci404

RunnerGal1 said:


> Oooh, I love L'occitane.  Would like to know how the hand creams are... I've splurged on them as prezzies for other people, but have never bought one for myself.



I really like it! It is not greasy/oily. It doesn't leave any kind of residue unlike most hand creams I have used. It's also very moisturizing cause of the shea butter and they smell good...the smell isn't strong but you can still smell it, it's not over-powering. Get one!


----------



## SillyLaura

L'Oreal Kohl eyeliner in white
Chanel Glossimer in Mica. My first Glossimer! Want to see what all the fuss is about. hehe


----------



## cristalena56

maybelline fit concealer
ordered some elf studio brushes


----------



## loves

lancome genefique concentrate and the one for the eyes


----------



## Spendaholic

BagloverBurr said:


> I love the 204 brush, I just bought it a few weeks go.


 
*BagloverBurr* - I'm in  with this brush. I purchased it after reading the reviews on the Makeupalley website. At first i wasn't going to get it but then i was given a Mac free delivery code, so i when for it & i'm loving it. I wish i had gotten it earlier.  
It's a brush everyone should have.


----------



## pmburk

Stopped in Walgreen's last night on my way home and picked up a few things (apologies for the crummy Blackberry pic) - 







- Carmex lotion, sample size, .99 cents. I love all things Carmex, and wanted to try the lotion out before buying the big bottle. The scent is quite similar to original Carmex lip balm (love), and it is really hydrating but not at all greasy. Perfect purse size!

Also: 
- L'Oreal Voluminous mascara in carbon black, on sale for $5
- L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base (primer), on sale for $9

Tried both products this morning and love them so far. I can't believe I've gone this long without trying Voluminous. 

All L'Oreal makeup & skincare is 30% off at Walgreen's right now, except for Voluminous - but most of those are on sale for $5. I think they're also on sale at Ulta.


----------



## MrsPink82

2 more new colors...
OPI "Mod about you" and Essie "Lilacism"
Will probably wait til the snows off the ground before I try these 
*The pic on the left is more true to color


----------



## Jeannam2008

MY ULTA ORDER CAME TODAY!!!!
I actually filmed a Haul video of the stuff I bought and it will be posted on my Youtube channel sometime this week.

I Bought:
- NYX lip palette
- Revlon matte lip stick
- L`Oreal De crease eye shadow base
- Revlon Eye Shadow Palette
 and soooo much more b/c I spent like $50.00


----------



## moka1178

*My new passion is to create my own homemade and organic beauty product right in your kitchen.*

*Here is one of my favorite receip of lip balm, easy and fun!*

*Coconut lip balm*
_Coconut oil is excellent as a skin moisturizer and softener. Add  some vanilla essential oil for a subtle exotic scent.  A simple and fun  recipe!
_

*Natural Emulsifier  40 %*
 2 tablespoon Beeswax
*Oil phase  60 %*
 3 tablespoon of Coconut oil
 1 tablespoon Castor oil
 1 capsule of vitamin e
*Essential oils:*
 Optional 10 drops of vanilla essential oil
* Directions:*
 Melt everything in a double boiler of low heat. Once melted take it  off the heat and pour the mixture into lip balm containers before it  start to solidifier. If it has already starting to solidify, dont  panic! Put it back into the double boiler for a few seconds until it  melts again and poor the rest in the containers.



*xxxxxx not allowed*


----------



## fabchick1987

grow luscious mascara from revlon came with a free eyeliner
solutions for calluses on your feet
makeup remover face wipes


----------



## ipudgybear

Dior Polish: NY 57th, Bond St, and Aztec Chocolate


----------



## kenseysimone

pelican grey/sea spray/sunset sail/lubu heels


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ That pelican grey looks like a really amazing color, you'll definitely have to post picture when you try it I wanna see =)


----------



## kenseysimone

Jeannam2008 said:


> ^ That pelican grey looks like a really amazing color, you'll definitely have to post picture when you try it I wanna see =)



I def will.


----------



## bebeexo

Chanel: Black Pearl nail polish, Ombres Perlees quint
Mac: Dalliance, Prance, Unflappable, Noir Plum, Centre Stage, and 2 Feline kohls


----------



## MrsTGreen

MrsTGreen said:


> OPI Meet Me On The Ferry


 
Oops....typo...OPI Meet Me On The Star Ferry

I also bought today OPI Cuckoo For This Color.


----------



## monokuro

Picked up some things I wanted.. ^^; (sorry the pix is big.. ><)


----------



## tatertot

Nothing too exciting but I just bought a tube of Smashbox Photo Finish Pore & Line Primer. I love, love how this stuff makes my skin like silk without the greasy feeling.


----------



## nicci404

Burberry Blush - Peony
Burberry Eye Shadow - Antique Rose


----------



## it'sanaddiction

monokuro said:


> Picked up some things I wanted.. ^^; (sorry the pix is big.. ><)
> 
> n.wish-ful.net/x/aragoniteeandjerseyyyy.JPG


 
I want these too, lol!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> Burberry Blush - Peony
> Burberry Eye Shadow - Antique Rose


 
Is the blush, peony, a little pinker IRL?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Mega Metal Shadows in Unflappable and Mating Call


----------



## AshJs3

Love those China Glaze colors! 

I got this:
sephora.com/assets/dyn/product/P276330/P276330_hero.jpg

To use as a day time moisturizer since it has SPF. I used it today and it feels nice on the skin. You can smell the SPF for the first 30 minutes or so but it goes away.

Edit: Can't get the picture to work on my phone. It's the new skin care line from Sephora.


----------



## gre8dane

My Christmas gifts:






Flowerbomb rollerball set
Kiehl's gift set from Nordstrom
NARS Multiple in Copacabana & Illuminator in Orgasm
Bobbi Brown l/s in Jewel Red (with samples)
Dupes of brushes I already have:
Bobbi Brown Touch Up & Smudge bruses
MAC #109 & #219


----------



## pmburk

This evening:

- Studio Basics kabuki brush & eyeliner/shading brush
- MAC cream colour base in Pearl
- NYX Matte Smokey Look/One Night in Morocco palette
- HIP L'Oreal metallic shadow duo in Platinum
- HIP L'Oreal cream eyeliner in black
- Stila E! Red Carpet Breathtaking Beauty palette (Ulta exclusive)

Also ordered a bunch of elf Studio brushes with the 50% off brush sale. 

This is my first NYX purchase, I got sucked in by cute packaging and a cheap price. Anyone used them before and how is the quality?


----------



## NoSnowHere

Stila smudge pot in black
Loreal infallible lippy in geranium


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dreaming of a tropical vacation, I guess! Some B&BW stuff:








And Guerlain Meteorites Compact -  Dior Gris Montaigne NP


----------



## yarbs83

Revlon Just Bitten lip stain in Passion
Bare Escentuals Limited Edition Enlightened eye color in Gold Sunset 
Bare Escentuals Brightening Primer
Mac Lipglass in Easy Lounger (from the "to the beach" collection, purchased from a CCO)
bareMinerals Shimmer & Shine Collection from Sephora


----------



## otilia

Chanel Black Pearl Nail Polish
Chanel Nakkar Glossimer
Dior DiorBlush in English Rose


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Is the blush, peony, a little pinker IRL?



I think it is...hopefully the swatch will help.


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Dreaming of a tropical vacation, I guess! Some B&BW stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Guerlain Meteorites Compact -  Dior Gris Montaigne NP



nice! Does the Bali Mango really smell like mango? I love the smell of mango!


----------



## merekat703

I bought MAC Kissable lipgloss in Woo Me from their peacock line. Love that whole line!!


----------



## RealDealGirl

Today...still my favorite perfume & Essie Very Cranberry


----------



## cassandra22007

I gave my disgusting flaky dry winter skin a treat today with a Chantecaille facial, and I got:

Chantecaille Jasim and Lily Healing Mask
Chantecaille Water Flower Fluid

Bring it on downtown DC winter wind tunnels! I'm prepared for your wrath.


----------



## kenseysimone

zoya/kelly harley barbie


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> nice! Does the Bali Mango really smell like mango? I love the smell of mango!


 
Thanks for the swatch, the color looks perfect for me 

I'm not sure what mango smells like, sorry. I really like the scent though, sweet, fruity, and a little  powdery too.


----------



## ByMoonlight

I am very late to it, but I finally caved and bought Benefit's Coralista. It's the most beautiful blush I've ever worn: it suits my complexion so well and I'm so happy with it!


----------



## karester

it'sanaddiction said:


> Dreaming of a tropical vacation, I guess! Some B&BW stuff:



Ooh, I didn't realize the new BBW stuff came out!  I so want the Bali Mango shower gel.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Rescue Beauty Lounge Catherine
Rescue Beauty Lounge Moulin Rouge


----------



## pmburk

More L'Oreal HIP yesterday - 2 concentrated eyeshadow duos in Shady and Dynamic, 1 cream eyeliner in brown, and 2 kohl liners in teal and gold (on clearance for $3/each!)

Also picked up one of the new Burt's Bees tinted lip balms in Honeysuckle. Loving it so far! Like Burt's regular balm with a slight hint of sheer color.


----------



## underagegloss

essie nail polishes in fiesta and secret affair
sebastian potion 9 for hair


----------



## merekat703

Essie Lovie Dovie, clearanced to $2!


----------



## ladyash

I picked up a couple of essie polishes for $5 a piece today! I can never find decent brands where I live and I found these at winners  I bought geranium and can't filmfest


----------



## mkimimi

Local beauty shop had a basket of essie full sized polishes for $4, bought a bunch!


----------



## krazydaisy

clarins multi active night cream and pore minimizing serum


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Faux Cils in No.1 black
Chanel nail polish - Vendetta(deep purple)
Chanel Glossimer - 247 Pink Pulsion


----------



## skydive nikki

was bad!!  I left the house just to get Dior pink veil ultra gloss and Zoya intimate collection.  The Zoya was only $21 for 6 polishes(stylist discount), but I got another one on my way out.  The problem is the Dior 5 color palette that I could not resist!  It is so amazing IRL.  Online it never really popped out to me, but IRL..WOW!


----------



## skydive nikki

Don't mind the disgusting pet hair on my rug!  Yuck, the camera picked up hair I did not see with my eyes.


----------



## nicci404

skydive nikki said:


> Don't mind the disgusting pet hair on my rug!  Yuck, the camera picked up hair I did not see with my eyes.



Pretty gloss and quad!! I can''t believe I have never tried a quad or gloss from Dior! Are the glosses long lasting say compared to a Chanel glossimer?


----------



## skydive nikki

I think they are a little better than Chanel glossimers.  They have more color and less sparkle.  Temptalias review and pics are what did me in.  You should go take a peek.  My computer is acting up or I would give you the link. Dior ultra gloss pink veil.  I have never tried Diors palettes before.  Hope it was worth it!


----------



## TygerKitty

skydive nikki said:


> was bad!!  I left the house just to get Dior pink veil ultra gloss and Zoya intimate collection.  The Zoya was only $21 for 6 polishes(stylist discount), but I got another one on my way out.  The problem is the Dior 5 color palette that I could not resist!  It is so amazing IRL.  Online it never really popped out to me, but IRL..WOW!



So jealous of your intimate collection!!!!  (that sounds kinda weird - like I'm talking about lingerie or something! LOL) what's the other zoya?  tangy?


----------



## skydive nikki

^^your good!  Yup, it is tangy.  What colors of the intimate collection can't you find?


----------



## TygerKitty

skydive nikki said:


> ^^your good!  Yup, it is tangy.  What colors of the intimate collection can't you find?



I love me some zoya   and I have tangy so I know what it looks like lol

It's not that I can't find them, I just need to get paid!  I had to pay $300 for a new car registration and license plates earlier this month so darnitalltoheck my extra $$ for some polish went out the window!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Oh. Totally understand.  I really should be saving.  I did not need any more polish or makeup.  I was supposed to be on a ban.


----------



## TygerKitty

My bag ban turned into a makeup/polish splurge =\ ugh!  But, I've been really good about not buying bags! LOL


----------



## krazydaisy

I like Dior glosses too. very pigmented and nice


----------



## skydive nikki

Me too TG!  I have been good with the bags, but BAD with the MU.  I switch one addiction for the next.  Kraizydaisy, this is my first Dior gloss.  I really like it!  I have the glow balm and like  that too.


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Regard Perle Quad 







Shiseido Sun Protection Lotion Face/Body 
Le Metier de Beaute Eyeshadow - Jojo


----------



## monokuro

Got my 3 free zoyas.. =D




Charla, Ivanka and Alegra. (also got a hello kitty ring but she's not beauty related.. haha)

Picked up the Too Faced natural eye palette @ sephora. Love it!





Last but not least.. picked up the professional sized UDPP.





^^;


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got my 3 free Zoya's too!

Crystal Adina Karina





Also Estee Lauder Wild Elixir EDT and Electric Cherry Gloss


----------



## Sweetwon

Picked up a few things from Walmart.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Chanel Pinceau Ombre Eye Shadow Brush #2 and True Blue Spa "Tahiti Sweetie" Body Lotion


----------



## Necromancer

Look at all the goodies posted here. Very nice.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sally Hansen Insta-Dri nail polishes in Jumpin' Jade & Mochachino


----------



## kenseysimone




----------



## Sweetwon

I love these WnW palettes. And of course needed a few polishes to go with them.






Polishes: Hannah Pinktana, Party of 5 glitters, and Grays Anatomy
Palettes: I'm feeling Retro, I'm Getting Sunburned, and Silent Treatment


----------



## MrsTGreen

^Nice Haul!!

Purchased Color Club polishes in Black-ish & Slow Jam


----------



## MichelleAntonia

kenseysimone said:


>



Which Nars blush is this?!


----------



## patchworkworld

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea lotion & spray


----------



## ipudgybear

a couple of NFU OH polishes and my Secret cupid's gift.


----------



## lookatme

Sweetwon said:


> I love these WnW palettes. And of course needed a few polishes to go with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishes: Hannah Pinktana, Party of 5 glitters, and Grays Anatomy
> Palettes: I'm feeling Retro, I'm Getting Sunburned, and Silent Treatment


 
I was so excited about the the greys anatomy polish, bought it and put it on. big disappointment. the color is super sheer. I put on 4 coats and still really super light. I also bought the dark purple and turquiose ones and those are great.

I love the shadow trios also!


----------



## asianbelle

Just came back from the beauty supply store and picked up:

OPI Black Shatter
OPI Simply Smashing
OPI Teenage Dream

Can't wait to try out the Black Shatter!!


----------



## AndagainSalvage

my 3 free Zoyas came today and I am in love! I JUST painted my nails a few hours ago, so I won't be swatching any of these til tomorrow. It's killing me! lol

left to right are Brenna, Edyta, and Luna


----------



## kenseysimone

MichelleAntonia said:


> Which Nars blush is this?!



It's eyeshadow (which I'm sure you could use for a highlighter), and it's in Fathom!


----------



## Necromancer

I like those three colours, *Salvage*.


----------



## bjayadesigns

well i spent all of today in the ER since i havent been feeling good the last couple days. I went to walgreens to get my medicine filled and picked up 2 new nail polishes from the Nicole by OPI Gossip Girl Collection. I got Nicole by OPI in Too Rich for You and Nicole....Spotted!


----------



## chinableu

Bjay,

I'm so sorry you haven't been feeling well.  I hope you will be on the mend, soon.


----------



## bnjj

Lancome Hydra Zen
 - rec'd GWP
L'Oreal Studio Secrets Perfecting Base


----------



## GingerSnap527

Today's haul:

Sephora by OPI - Go My Own Way (I was hunting a nice blue)
Nars Orgasm Blush (let's hope it looks good on me!)
Smashbox Primer
Sally Hansen Maximum Growth 
Sonia Kashuk Crease Brush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Fresh Brown Sugar Body Cream & EDP
A couple of acetone free polish removers





Liplicious Lip Glosses (I love these flavored glosses!)


----------



## platinum_girly

Too faced Glamour gloss in "Barely legal"


----------



## Jeannam2008

My 2nd Ulta order just came in the mail today. I posted all the products I ordered on my blog (in my signature)

I got a china glaze nail polish
NYX eye pencil
Jergens Night repair lotion
L`oreal hair mask
Essence blush and eye shadow

I think that's it.


----------



## pmburk

Stopped in Target last night and picked up a couple of Elf products:

Dramatic lash kit, $1. 





Eyelash curler, $1. I've never used an eyelash curler before - #1 it kind of freaks me out, and #2 my lashes are fairly curly to begin with. I figured I'd risk $1 and try it out.





Studio contouring blush & bronzer duo, $3. Supposedly a Nars dupe.


----------



## Blondee178

Few days ago: &#8595;
Sonia Kashuk Dome e/s brush
Sonia Kashuk Flat top brush
Sonia Kashuk Hair Brush
2 Cover girl Lipstains 
Milani Illuminous Blush 
Milani Sweet Rose Blush

Yesterday&#8595;
Nars Orgasm Blush
Illamasqua Hussy Blush
Stila Liquid Eyeliner
MUFE eyelashes


----------



## ipudgybear

Yesterday
MAC Viva Glam 2 
Mac Lipglass in Revealing
MAC brushes 239 & 217 (my first MAC brushes)


----------



## Samia

From MAC Tartan Tale: Smokey Thrillseekers loose pigments
NARS lipstick in Catfight and Senorita
NYX Triple Eyeshadows 18- Yellow pearl/Antique gold/Golden
NYX Mega Shine Lipgloss in 104 Sweetheart
NYX loose pigment in Golden Pink
NYX lip Balm- Cherry


----------



## AndagainSalvage

I'm soooooooo excited! Just bought Merry Midnight by OPI, I splurged a bit - it was $18 with shipping included. It's an even more magnificent version of Barielle's Elle's Spell. I wanted this one MUCH more.


----------



## frick&frack

^it's fabulous...you'll LOVE it!!!


nail polish for gifts


----------



## AndagainSalvage

my s/o loves me so. He got me these today!

L to R - Hit me with your best shot, Today was a fairytale


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Ahh, that's sweet!

Armani Spring Collection


----------



## mrsadkins9399

OPI Strawberry Margarita
OPI Ate Berries in the Canaries
China Glaza Ahoy
China Glaze For Audrey
China Glaze Heli-Yum

I just getting Pedicures and I needed some colors for Spring/Summer


----------



## pmburk

I ran to Ulta today on my lunch hour looking for 1 thing. Ended up spending $66 (after my 20% off coupon from the ad) and didn't even get the item I went in for!  Ulta is dangerous. Anyway, I bought:

- Urban Decay Naked palette (FINALLY!) 

- Ulta eyeshadow, pink (clearance)

- Hip eyeshadow duo in Dashing (pink & black)

- Physician's Formula "Happy Booster" rose blush. So cute! Also had a $3 off coupon attached. 





- China Glaze Jolly Holly polish, $1.99 clearance





- China Glaze Peace on Earth polish, $1.99 clearance





I also bought the Elf Studio stipple & kabuki brushes off ebay.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I just love the the Happy Booster Blush, so pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

AndagainSalvage said:


> my s/o loves me so. He got me these today!
> 
> L to R - Hit me with your best shot, Today was a fairytale


^ what a great SO!!!



more nail polish...all of the OPI katy perry collection except black shatter & wet n wild party of 5 (2 bottles) :shame:


----------



## Sweetwon

pmburk said:


> I ran to Ulta today on my lunch hour looking for 1 thing. Ended up spending $66 (after my 20% off coupon from the ad) and didn't even get the item I went in for!  Ulta is dangerous. Anyway, I bought:
> 
> - Urban Decay Naked palette (FINALLY!)
> 
> - Ulta eyeshadow, pink (clearance)
> 
> - Hip eyeshadow duo in Dashing (pink & black)
> 
> - Physician's Formula "Happy Booster" rose blush. So cute! Also had a $3 off coupon attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - China Glaze Jolly Holly polish, $1.99 clearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - China Glaze Peace on Earth polish, $1.99 clearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought the Elf Studio stipple & kabuki brushes off ebay.



That blush is so cute!


----------



## Beenie

*pmburk* please let me know your thoughts on that blush once you use it. I picked it about 5 times at a quick CVS run today and walked out without it but I am still thinking of that and the bronzer too.


----------



## mcb100

Went to Ulta: 
-too faced foundation in vanilla cream
-too faced powder pouf brush
-Urban Decay NAKED palette (got the last one on the shelf)
-Bare Escentuals Boxum Lips lip gloss in Katie
-NYX lip liner in a soft pink color


----------



## pupeluv

Guerlain Rouge G Gabrielle 60, a jack black lip balm with 2 freebies. I showed my husband the Rouge G lippie without saying a word and he said "What is that?" I opened it up to reveal the lipstick and he said "they should make that refillable" and I was like "Uh!" I could'nt believe he said that. Anyhow the other lippie is YSL Tea Rose 148, I just picked it up which reminded to post my first Guerlain Rouge G lippie.


----------



## pmburk

Picked up 2 more L'Oreal Hip eyeshadow duos - charisma and charming, and 6-piece makeup brush set. Also L'oreal Eversleek shampoo, conditioner & serum.



Beenie said:


> *pmburk* please let me know your thoughts on that blush once you use it. I picked it about 5 times at a quick CVS run today and walked out without it but I am still thinking of that and the bronzer too.


 
I've used it twice so far and I really like it! I'm pretty fair so need to use a light hand, but it is a really true, bright pink. Also it has a light lilac-y fragrance. I don't know about the whole "happy" thing, but I guess looking at the cute package & hearts makes me happy so that's good enough.  

If you have an Ulta near you, check it out there - they had a $3 off coupon attached to it, which made it $9, plus in their ad this week there's an additional 20% off your purchase coupon, so it'd end up being really cheap.


----------



## gga

Pmburk, can you now tell me about the Loreal HIP eyeshadows?  I keep wanting to try them, especially after discovering I like wet n wild color icon shadows. Do the Loreal shadows blend well?  Are they all super frosty?


----------



## adakyitouch

I was really bored to day, and just had to get out of the house. I bought the Dior Lip Maximizer on a whim. Then went back to my local nail supply store and grabbed a mass of nail polish. I'm pretty excited right now to try them out. XD

From left to right:
China Glaze - Martini Lunch
China Glaze - Golden Enchantment
OPI (Serena Glam Slam) - Simply Smash-ing! and Black Shatter





China Glaze - Straight Up
ORLY - Winter Wonderland
Color Madnic - Silver Glitter
Color Madnic - Gold Glitter
GIA - (no name :3)
Tammy Elegant - Baby Don't Leave Me


----------



## mignonette

Smashbox limitless eyeliner in java
L'oreal lineur intense in carbon black
Cover girl outlast lipstain in 415


----------



## Kansashalo

Nars e/s in demon lover
Nars liquid liner in black


----------



## wonderwoman9

urban decay naked eye shadow palette


----------



## pmburk

gga said:


> Pmburk, can you now tell me about the Loreal HIP eyeshadows? I keep wanting to try them, especially after discovering I like wet n wild color icon shadows. Do the Loreal shadows blend well? Are they all super frosty?


 
I really like them so far. They make different types - the matte & concentrated aren't frosty at all. The crystal ones are a little bit frosty, I use them for highlights or accents. Metallic are really foil-y - the "platinum" duo is awesome and looks like aluminum foil.  All of the colors I've tried are really pigmented and blend well. They are one of the few drugstore items I buy and really like.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Nars cruising lipstick, my new favorite nude.


----------



## mcb100

mini bathandbodyworks aromatherapy shower gel
4 oz lavender vanilla aromatherapy candle


----------



## klj

I used the GBNF program and found the MAC eyeshadow~style snob.. that has been discontinued ...also found my fav Bobbi Brown lip tint that has been discontinued!


----------



## sass000

I got these pretties last week at Victoria's Secret:









VS ls instinct,lg slice of heaven, lg minty and ls sweet nothing


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I finally got the MUFE Flash Color palette that I'd been wanting for so long  I was able to get a good discount because I used a 10% off coupon plus a few gift cards I had.


----------



## BagloverBurr

those toki doki brushes are soo cute!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I finally got the MUFE Flash Color palette that I'd been wanting for so long  I was able to get a good discount because I used a 10% off coupon plus a few gift cards I had.


Love the toki brushes!


----------



## Stilettolife

NARS lip gloss in all night long
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion - Sin
Sephora brand - Nectar Shine lipgloss (it was free for reaching 100 points)


----------



## kathyrose

Deborah Lippman Ruby Red Slippers
Deborah Lippmann Since I Fell For You
Deborah Lippmann Makin' Whoopee


----------



## redrose000

2 Inglot freedom palettes in the eyeshadows & blushes.


----------



## lovemysavior

NARS Striptease l/g


----------



## BagloverBurr

redrose000 said:


> 2 Inglot freedom palettes in the eyeshadows & blushes.



do you love them! I have 3 and love them alot. So smooth ahh..lol whoa I sound like a perv


----------



## Ilgin

*Givenchy Ange ou demon eau de parfum& deodorant spray 3.3 oz* (seems like it's gonna be one of my signature scents, this is a fragrance with style-I'm completely in love!)
*Dior addict 1.7 oz*
*Estee Lauder  Take it away makeup remover*


----------



## laureenthemean

Paul & Joe mini-haul:


----------



## Iluvbags

kathyrose said:


> Deborah Lippman Ruby Red Slippers
> Deborah Lippmann Since I Fell For You
> Deborah Lippmann Makin' Whoopee


 

Woot woot!   I just caved and ordered Ruby Red Slippers too.  I've wanted it for ages


----------



## mcb100

Tarte Cheek Stains in:
       Green Siren
        Natural Beauty
        Flush
        Tipsy
        Tickled
        Full Blossom

ACW was selling them for $17.00 each. (Retail is $30.00 each.)


----------



## ElephanyGirl

Essie Smokin' Hot & Licorice


----------



## ShkBass

Deborah Lippmann - Boom Pow
Deborah Lippmann - It's Raining Men
Butter London - All hail the queen


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Some e-bay scores:


*Nars Bridal Palette*
Eyeshadow: Nepal, Ondine, Edie, Night Fever
Blush: Albatross & Orgasm
Lips: Mitzi, Roman Holiday, Sexual Healing, Baby Doll












*OPI Broadway Babies Minis*
La Boheme (!)
Man of La Mancha
Movin Out
Top Coat







*MAC Fluidline in Siahi*:


----------



## Iluvbags

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Some e-bay scores:
> 
> 
> *Nars Bridal Palette*
> Eyeshadow: Nepal, Ondine, Edie, Night Fever
> Blush: Albatross & Orgasm
> Lips: Mitzi, Roman Holiday, Sexual Healing, Baby Doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OPI Broadway Babies Minis*
> La Boheme (!)
> Man of La Mancha
> Movin Out
> Top Coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAC Fluidline in Siahi*:


 

::reaches out with grabby hands::

Love that mini opi set.  great score of wonderful colors!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I still can't believe I got it for less than $10.  La Boheme is my all-time #1 lemming and now I get to try it without spending a fortune.


----------



## Tracy

laureenthemean said:


> Paul & Joe mini-haul:



I love their packaging!


----------



## ChanelVictim

Hello girls!
So ... these are my latest purchases:
- chanel poudre universelle compact, peche
- Dior 5 couleurs, N. 440 Sunset Cafe
- chanel eye shadow kaska beige
- mineral blush a really good Italian firm "neve makeup, creamy color
- Dior rouge No 298, beige undecided
- polish estee lauder n. 12, white beige
- shea butter hand cream at Sephora
In addition, at the end of the week I will eye shadow, Humid, and the MAC lipstick creme de nude


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Nice haul!

I am going to place the most epic Chanel order of all time here in a few minutes.  Income tax is a wonderfully enabling thing.

In the meantime, here's my most recent Sephora order:

*NARS Turkish Delight
Illamasqua Blow
LORAC 3-D*






My Chanel haul that I posted on another thread

*Orange Fizz* and *Peche Nacree*









Also Rouge Allure Extrait Gloss in *Confidence* and *Emoi, *as well as Coco Rouge Coco *Jersey Rose* from the spring collection:


----------



## pmburk

Well, I was off work again today due to icy roads (this makes 3 days straight as of tomorrow) so I 4WD'd it over to the mall.  Picked up brush cleaner, eyeshadows in Haux and Soft Brown, Painterly paint pot, Viva Glam V lipstick, Studio Fix mascara, and Mineralize skinfinish in a darker shade for contouring.


----------



## lantana19

Jovan White Musk for Men *love it*
Auric Blends Egyptian Goddess
Nivea Milk & Honey lip balm - love this as well, so moisturizing!


----------



## MrsPink82

New OPI's...
DS REFLECTION, Bright Lights- Big Color, and LA PAZ-ITIVELY HOT (matte)
And I'm officially on a nail polish ban!  For at least a week or so anyway!  lol





Here is DS REFLECTION...


----------



## Samia

Some things I got this week, I posted some of them but here are some pics

Nars
Creme Blush: Cassandre
Lipsticks: Senorita & Catfight
MAC:
Mineralize Powder in Medium Plus
Matte Bronze
Eyeshadow-Couquette
Nyx
Eye Palette (Yellows and Gold)
Gloss (Sweetheart)
Chrome eyeshadow in Golden Pink
Lip Balm
Makeup forever HD Blush in #08


----------



## momo43

i just purchased the glee opi set from sephora!  I can't wait to test these out on the weekend.  In addition, I've purchased bobbi brown gel liner in graphite shimmer, mac liquid liner in black and purple.


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Wonder Woman!!    I LOVE the packaging - reminds me of Wonder Woman of the '70s











The l/g is HUGE:






Normal size:


----------



## pmburk

Finally went into work today for a couple of hours, hit Sephora & Target on my way home. If this snow/ice doesn't melt soon we're going to end up bankrupt.  

Bought:
- ELF makeup removing cloths
- ELF bronzer palette
- Make Up For Ever HD powder


----------



## gga

OPI Texas collection!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I'm going to have to open a new photobucket account next week when I get all of the stuff that I ordered with my income tax refund.

It's shameful.


----------



## Kansashalo

Everyone's haul looks DELISH! Y'all are making me head to the mall after work !


----------



## Samia

Went to the mall for something and picked up some more NARS. 

Creme Blush in Montenegro
Creme eyeshadows in Zardoz & Penelope


----------



## BagloverBurr

How I broke my ban--

Too Faced Naked and Natural palettes
MUFE HD powder
Urban decay 24/7 pencil in Dime and Electric
UD lip stick in Naked and Reqrium 
UD Pro size PP
Stila make me blush set
Hello kitty Apple Balm
Larua Mericer primer
Micheal Kors Very Hollywood roller ball
now for the MAC!!!
Lip sticks- Viva Glam V, Pink Nouveau, Hue
False lash mascara
Mineralize foundation
Pro long wear concealer
Chilled on Ice paint pot
Kissable gloss in So Vain
Wipes
Brush Cleaner
Brushes- 252 195 190 217
Eye shadow Naked Lunch, Mulch, Jest, dalliance

OPI Linken park after dark, my privet jet. and the Katy Perry collection mini's

I am back on track, until the new gaga launches!!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

*Sally Hansen Salon Effect nail strips in 3 different patterns: the leopard one, the lace one, and the black and white flower one (I saw the colorful flower one but decided against it because it looked a bit cheap in person)
*LA Splash NP in Golden Seahorse
*Hard Candy NP in Beetle
*HC NP in Break Up
*HC Matte Top Coat


----------



## txmhargis

Vintage 1990 Gucci credit card holder a steal at $220 and in pristine condition. Vintage Gucci collection just went to 80!!! WoooHooo!!


----------



## kenseysimone

chameleon/blue sky
wet n wild/party of five
eos lip balm/summer fruit


----------



## Kansashalo

Chanel l/e eyeshadow pallet ' Palette Yeux'
Chanel glossimer in Nakkar
Crabtree & Evelyn Goatmilk triple milled soap (LOVE THIS)
Face secrets (Sally's brand) bronzer make up brush (although I will use this to apply foundation)












Thanks to you ladies with your previous Chanel posts of this e/s pallette, I HAD to buy it!


----------



## sass000

Just 2 little  items from last week:







WnW Silent Treatment es and Pearlescent Pink blush


----------



## GingerSnap527

Ecotools Powder Brush (so soft!)
Wet and Wild Gray's Anatomy Polish
Sally Hansen Manicure Clean-Up Pen (kind of a waste, oh well)
Burt Bee's Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream


----------



## nicci404

I've suddenly started buying drug store brand make-up again...

Hard Candy Honeymoon Blush
Wet n Wild - Silent Treatment e/s
Wet n Wild - Walking on Eggshells e/s
Physicians Formula - Translucent Pearl
NYX Blush - Angel
Chanel Aqualumiere - Formentera
NYX Lipgloss - Beige
Nars - Pro-Prime Pore Refining Primer


----------



## bnjj

Kansashalo said:


> Chanel l/e eyeshadow pallet ' Palette Yeux'
> Chanel glossimer in Nakkar
> Crabtree & Evelyn Goatmilk triple milled soap (LOVE THIS)
> Face secrets (Sally's brand) bronzer make up brush (although I will use this to apply foundation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you ladies with your previous Chanel posts of this e/s pallette, I HAD to buy it!


 
Oh my, that palette is pretty!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

*Hard Candy Eye Def in Algae and Lagoon
*NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Cottage Cheese and Iced Mocha
*NYX Single Eyeshadows in Golden and Vanilla Shimmer
*NYX Girls Round Gloss in Natural and Pinky Natural
*Jordana Glossy Lip Color in Sweet Strawberry





*Hard Candy:
Matte Top Coat
Hypnotic
Beetle
Break Up





*LA Splash:
Sparkling Angel
Sparkling Sand
Embellished
Golden Seahorse
Sparkling Lime


----------



## Posie

-Urban Decay Naked Palette
-Maybelline The Falsies waterproof mascara
-Maybelline Color Sensational Lipstick in Park Ave. Peach
-Rimmel Lasting Finish Lipstick in Airy Fairy
-Carmex lip balm
-Zoya Cheryl, Edyta, Freja, Lael, Trixie, Valerie
-Illamasqua Nail Varnish in Phallic
-Philosophy Purity Made Simple


----------



## jenayb

I just picked up those 2-hour Crest White Strips at Target yesterday. I'm very curious to see if they work after years of smoking (yes, I quit in August! ) and coffee-drinking.


----------



## roxy72

Posie said:


> -Urban Decay Naked Palette
> -Maybelline The Falsies waterproof mascara
> -Maybelline Color Sensational Lipstick in Park Ave. Peach
> -Rimmel Lasting Finish Lipstick in Airy Fairy
> -Carmex lip balm
> -Zoya Cheryl, Edyta, Freja, Lael, Trixie, Valerie
> -Illamasqua Nail Varnish in Phallic
> -Philosophy Purity Made Simple



You got some good stuff! I recently got the Naked Palette, and just bought Falsies mascara. How did it work out for you?

Also, I love Illamasqua nail polish! Phallic is so pretty.


----------



## jewels2u

I love these shea butter bath fizzies!  They are so good & the price is awesome.  Also, they offer free shipping on 12 or more.  The shea makes my skin feel so good.  

I just had a bath with the Calm Bomb and I feel like a new woman. 

www.fizzbutter.com


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Bobbi Brown-Ultra Fine Eye-Liner Brush
Bobbi Brown-Long-Wear Gel Eyeliner in Black Ink (#1)
MAC-DazzleGlass in "Girl's Delight"
MAC-Kissable Lipcolour Peacocky Collection in "Scandelicious"


----------



## AndagainSalvage

While it is very pretty, I don't see anything _phallic_ about Illamasqua's Phallic. Hmm...


----------



## douzz

my most recent stash! 
chanel vernis in black pearl and peche nacree
OPI - I'm suzi and I'm a chocoholic, rapid dry top coat, and gwp, start to finish 
finally, shu uemura lash curler, as my old one broke


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Fix+


----------



## TygerKitty

jenaywins said:


> I just picked up those 2-hour Crest White Strips at Target yesterday. I'm very curious to see if they work after years of smoking (yes, I quit in August! ) and coffee-drinking.



Congrats on quitting!!!!  All the crest white strip products I've used have worked... didn't know about the 2 hour ones though?  Let us know!


----------



## Sweetwon

nicci404 said:


> I've suddenly started buying drug store brand make-up again...
> 
> Hard Candy Honeymoon Blush
> Wet n Wild - Silent Treatment e/s
> Wet n Wild - Walking on Eggshells e/s
> Physicians Formula - Translucent Pearl
> NYX Blush - Angel
> Chanel Aqualumiere - Formentera
> NYX Lipgloss - Beige
> Nars - Pro-Prime Pore Refining Primer



I have been buying a lot of drugstore cosmetics too, probably because it is so close to home.  I really like the wnw e/s. I actually bought 7 of them! The two you picked are my favorite.


----------



## gga

A precious friend picked up the WnW 8 pans for me, and I spent all weekend playing in them.  And I got the Butter London nail polishes.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Got a box of Stila goodies from my friend who works in distribution for them today.  The only thing better than a box of cosmetics is a free box of cosmetics

The motherlode of Smudgepots in Grey, Jade, Little Black Dress, Brown,  and Black, as well as a replacement for my favorite gel liner brush ever:







Custom Color Blush, Hydrating Powder, Hydrating Primer, Smudgesticks in P*eacock, Blue Ribbon* & *Purple Tang*, and Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer


----------



## BagloverBurr

Cool beans! I wish I had a friend in high places


----------



## silversage4

Ok I was feeling a little like I needed to update my makeup so... 

dior hydra life tinted moisturizer
perfekt tinted moisturizer
tarte lip stain stick in enchanted( I absolutly love it!)
Lorac's new 3-d eye shadow and lip gloss kit,
tarte smooth operator finishing powder
tarte to go cheek stain in perfect pink
Opi nail polish in you don't know jaques


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

BagloverBurr said:


> Cool beans! I wish I had a friend in high places



I've gotten two care packages from him so far and each one has better than the last.  It's awesome!


----------



## Posie

roxy72 said:


> You got some good stuff! I recently got the Naked Palette, and just bought Falsies mascara. How did it work out for you?
> 
> Also, I love Illamasqua nail polish! Phallic is so pretty.




I love the Falsies! I don't have much mascara experience to compare it to though. My more recent mascaras have been CG Lashblast waterproof and L'oreal Voluminous waterproof.

I find the Falsies to be more lengthening than volumizing, but that's just fine with me. It does clump sometimes, but not horribly so. In general I love the formula...not bone dry like CG Lashblast (which was more volumizing for me) and doesn't give me raccoon eyes like L'oreal Voluminous. The wand took some getting used to but I'm actually really liking it now.

I also love Phallic. It's my first Illamasqua product. It stains my nails even with a base coat, but I can forgive that because the color is just so gorgeous.


----------



## j9g8rchic

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Got a box of Stila goodies from my friend who works in distribution for them today.  The only thing better than a box of cosmetics is a free box of cosmetics
> 
> The motherlode of Smudgepots in Grey, Jade, Little Black Dress, Brown,  and Black, as well as a replacement for my favorite gel liner brush ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Color Blush, Hydrating Powder, Hydrating Primer, Smudgesticks in P*eacock, Blue Ribbon* & *Purple Tang*, and Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer



Daaaang Stoner.  That's an awesome friend.  Lucky you.  We all need friends that have jobs like that.


----------



## Sweetwon

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Got a box of Stila goodies from my friend who works in distribution for them today.  The only thing better than a box of cosmetics is a free box of cosmetics
> 
> The motherlode of Smudgepots in Grey, Jade, Little Black Dress, Brown,  and Black, as well as a replacement for my favorite gel liner brush ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Color Blush, Hydrating Powder, Hydrating Primer, Smudgesticks in P*eacock, Blue Ribbon* & *Purple Tang*, and Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer



I need a friend like this!

I love stila smudge pots, but have never tried the smudgesticks. Might have to add them to my ever growing wishlist.


----------



## bebeexo

R&R Tempting eyeshadow
Mac Style Snob eyeshadow
Mac Hypnotizing eyeshadow
Le Metier de Beaute Le Cirque Eye Kaleidoscope


----------



## AndagainSalvage

2 days ago I pre-ordered Iconic by Cult Nails. It has to be one of the prettiest swatches I've ever seen!


----------



## EllAva

Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation
Phyto Phytodefrisant Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm

I'm waiting for the UPS man now.  I really hope the shade I ordered works for me.


----------



## pmburk

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Got a box of Stila goodies from my friend who works in distribution for them today. The only thing better than a box of cosmetics is a free box of cosmetics
> 
> The motherlode of Smudgepots in Grey, Jade, Little Black Dress, Brown, and Black, as well as a replacement for my favorite gel liner brush ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Color Blush, Hydrating Powder, Hydrating Primer, Smudgesticks in P*eacock, Blue Ribbon* & *Purple Tang*, and Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer


 
NICE!!! Now why can't I have a friend like that? 

I have that illuminating tinted moisturizer and I ADORE it. I have 10 or 11 different foundations (tinted moisturizers, Bare Escentuals, MAC, liquids...) I use it at least once a week. It gives your skin sheer coverage and a lovely glow.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Yeah, I love it too.  This is my second tube - it's so beautiful and a quick remedy for a no fuss look in a hurry.  It really brightens my skin without looking frosty like a lot of illuminating moisturizers do.

Sweetwon, I honestly don't think the Smudgesticks are all that and wouldn't recommend them.  The colors are pretty, but they don't set up like the Smudgepots do and they tend to melt and not hold their shape very well.


----------



## Sweetwon

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Yeah, I love it too.  This is my second tube - it's so beautiful and a quick remedy for a no fuss look in a hurry.  It really brightens my skin without looking frosty like a lot of illuminating moisturizers do.
> 
> Sweetwon, I honestly don't think the Smudgesticks are all that and wouldn't recommend them.  The colors are pretty, but they don't set up like the Smudgepots do and they tend to melt and not hold their shape very well.




Thanks! I will definitely stick with the smudge pots then!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

2 OPI Polishes:
Too Hot Pink To Hold Em
Houston We Have A Purple
NARS Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil in Frivolous


----------



## krazydaisy

^please let meknow how you like the nars gloss stick


----------



## krazydaisy

BagloverBurr said:


> Cool beans! I wish I had a friend in high places


random, i thought i was the only one that said cool beans! lol


----------



## it'sanaddiction

krazydaisy said:


> ^please let meknow how you like the nars gloss stick


 
I like it a lot. Very creamy, decent color payoff and seems to last quite a while. I posted a swatch in the Nars thread if you'd like to see the shade.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Black Pearl
Chanel Paradoxal
Chanel Gondola
Chanel Vamp


----------



## declaredbeauty

A little MAC: 
Another MSFN in Deep Dark
Folie Eyeshadow


----------



## Beenie

*declaredbeauty* could you please tell me your foundation shade in MAC? I want to try a MSFN but I cannot figure out what to order.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Beenie said:


> *declaredbeauty* could you please tell me your foundation shade in MAC? I want to try a MSFN but I cannot figure out what to order.



I'm about a NC45.


----------



## BagloverBurr

MAC Gaga II gloss and stick
Chanel Paradoxal <--finally


----------



## Mibbette

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner pencils x 15 (anniversary box set)
Laura Geller blush in Apricot
Clinique foundation and moisturiser
Some (lost count how many!) Leighton Denny nail polishes.


----------



## gga

squeeee!

My RBL polish order just arrived!  I got Grunge, Coral, Look Rich Be Cheap, Underwear, Sheer Red, Under the Stars, Moulin Rouge, and matte top coat.  I love these polishes.  I love the color, I love the boxes they come in, I love the formula, I love the website, I could gush forever here.

I'm still waiting for the polishes I ordered with the Spring pre-order.  This is going to make the wait even harder.


----------



## bnjj

The LE Chanel Eye Palette was just too gorgeous for me to pass up.  I also bought the Rouge Coco Shine Lipstick in Boy a beautiful neutral pinky brown.

She gave me samples of all four of the lip colours that will be coming out in the new line.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bnjj said:


> The LE Chanel Eye Palette was just too gorgeous for me to pass up.  I also bought the Rouge Coco Shine Lipstick in Boy a beautiful neutral pinky brown.
> 
> She gave me samples of all four of the lip colours that will be coming out in the new line.


Sweet! I had a TPF'r who's a BFF of mine track Boy down for me across the US... I was a bit late to pull the trigger but she made a miracle for me!

I still haven't gotten the palette yet, but might just get the quad coming up for summer?


----------



## bnjj

bunnymasseuse said:


> Sweet! I had a TPF'r who's a BFF of mine track Boy down for me across the US... I was a bit late to pull the trigger but she made a miracle for me!
> 
> I still haven't gotten the palette yet, but might just get the quad coming up for summer?


 
My store had several of both left if anyone is desperate...


----------



## kenseysimone

highlighting blush/albatross
velvet gloss lip pencil/happy days


----------



## declaredbeauty

Milani LIQUIF'EYE in black 
Milani Lipstick in Rose Hip.. so pretty on!


----------



## Beenie

That l/s is AMAZING, *declaredbeauty*!


----------



## nicci404

kenseysimone said:


> highlighting blush/albatross
> velvet gloss lip pencil/happy days



How do you like the lip pencil? I heard it's pretty glossy which I like.


----------



## kenseysimone

nicci404 said:


> How do you like the lip pencil? I heard it's pretty glossy which I like.



I love it! I was worried it was going to be sticky but it's not at all. The only thing that I wish is that you didn't have to sharpen it, because it's super soft.


----------



## nicci404

kenseysimone said:


> I love it! I was worried it was going to be sticky but it's not at all. The only thing that I wish is that you didn't have to sharpen it, because it's super soft.



thanks  I'll have to check it out this weekend.


----------



## nicci404

Laneige - Strawberry Yogurt Peeling Gel
Sulwhasoo - Overnight Vitalizing Treatment
Sulwhasoo - Herbal Soap


----------



## NoSnowHere

Essie crystal nail file


----------



## ladystara

nicci404 said:


> Laneige - Strawberry Yogurt Peeling Gel
> Sulwhasoo - Overnight Vitalizing Treatment
> Sulwhasoo - Herbal Soap



I bought the Strawberry Yogurt Peeling gel and I love it!  It smells so good!


----------



## pupeluv

I just purchased my first Becca item, the Avalon palette. I read/saw swatches for it yesterday on Karlasugar so that inspired/tempted me to get it.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Beenie said:


> That l/s is AMAZING, *declaredbeauty*!



It's my first bright pink lipstick, I love it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Wonder Woman Collection: 
Pink Power MSF
Heroine l/s

Ulta Nail Lacquers:
Brownette
Chocolate Kiss
Coral Chic
Dance Teal Dawn

Cosmetic Arts nail polish in Bizerk Turq

LA Girl Metal Metallic nail polish:
Antique Gold
Metallic Olive


----------



## AndagainSalvage

I got these beauties in the mail today!

left to right:
1- Nubar Indigo Illusions
2- Nubar Antiquity Silver
3- Nubar Violet Sparkles


----------



## pupeluv

This came in today, NARS Nepal and Cairo single eyeshadows with a Jack Black Vanilla thrown in.


----------



## superstar

MAC Wonder Woman Collection: 

Lipglass: 
Emancipation
Wonder Womam
Athena's Kisses

Powder Blush:
Mighty Aphrodite

Mineralize SkinFinish
Pink Pwer

Lipstick:
Russian Red

Mascara:
Victorious

Nail Polish:
Spiritnof Truth


----------



## kenseysimone

nars/little darling


----------



## pmburk

Today I picked up Balsamo argan oil lip balm in rosehip scent, and a duo fiber stipple brush - very comparable to the MAC 187 - for $5 at HEB! 

Ran in for something else & decided to check out cosmetics. I was floored by their store brand brush selection (even pretty nice mineral brushes), my local grocery stores have nothing like that, and I live in a much larger city. If you have an HEB in your area, check them out.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Whoo eye cream, hydrator, serum...


----------



## lookatme

pmburk said:


> Today I picked up Balsamo argan oil lip balm in rosehip scent, and a duo fiber stipple brush - very comparable to the MAC 187 - for $5 at HEB!
> 
> Ran in for something else & decided to check out cosmetics. I was floored by their store brand brush selection (even pretty nice mineral brushes), my local grocery stores have nothing like that, and I live in a much larger city. If you have an HEB in your area, check them out.


 
I bought that same stipple brush at HEB and it shed like crazy... maybe I got a defective one.


----------



## pmburk

^ I hope yours was just a bad one. I bought 2 since we don't have an HEB in my area.


----------



## gina1023

6 Unii palettes
Stila 8 pan e/s palette
Nars Douceur blush
Stila Sparkle and Prize e/s
UD Last Call and Toasted e/s
Nars Ondine e/s - I hit pan months ago and finally used a whole Nars e/s!
BB Natural Finish Foundation Alabaster
UD Brightening Primer Potion
UD Lip Junkie Naked
UD Deluxe e/s Honey
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner Plum 4L
Diorshow wp mascara black and chesnut
Lorac Creamy Brow Pencil Auburn
UD Urbanglow Cream Highlight Sin and Moonshine
UD Liquid Liner Roach and Smog
Sedu Anti-Frizz Polishing Serum w/ Argan Oil
Kerastase Nectar Thermique

Whew..I think that's it.    A few things are backups of my faves, but the majority are new to me buys.


----------



## pupeluv

^Wow^   Nice stuff and alot of it.


----------



## declaredbeauty

gina1023 said:


> 6 Unii palettes
> Stila 8 pan e/s palette
> Nars Douceur blush
> Stila Sparkle and Prize e/s
> UD Last Call and Toasted e/s
> Nars Ondine e/s - I hit pan months ago and finally used a whole Nars e/s!
> BB Natural Finish Foundation Alabaster
> UD Brightening Primer Potion
> UD Lip Junkie Naked
> UD Deluxe e/s Honey
> MUFE Aqua Eyes liner Plum 4L
> Diorshow wp mascara black and chesnut
> Lorac Creamy Brow Pencil Auburn
> UD Urbanglow Cream Highlight Sin and Moonshine
> UD Liquid Liner Roach and Smog
> Sedu Anti-Frizz Polishing Serum w/ Argan Oil
> Kerastase Nectar Thermique
> 
> Whew..I think that's it.    A few things are backups of my faves, but the majority are new to me buys.


Great haul!


----------



## ladyash

x2 rimmel concealer on clearance for 3.99
china glaze zombie zest polish clearance $2.49
OPI yodel me on my cell polish regular price but last one and I needed a backup $6


----------



## Kansashalo

Here is today's haul:
Shiseido multi-shade enhancer in terra cotta glow
Shiseido color powder case (for the enhancer)
Shiseido automatic fine liquid eyeliner in black
MAC Wonder Woman lipglass in secret identity
Red bag full of Shiseido sample goodies from my super sweet SA


----------



## Kansashalo

bnjj said:


> The LE Chanel Eye Palette was just too gorgeous for me to pass up.  I also bought the Rouge Coco Shine Lipstick in Boy a beautiful neutral pinky brown.
> 
> She gave me samples of all four of the lip colours that will be coming out in the new line.



I see you couldn't resist the LE Chanel palette!   Once you see the colors in person, it's impossible to walk out without it!

Enjoy!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry serum


----------



## declaredbeauty

Today: 
Received my Z Palettes in the mail
B2M and got Creme Cup l/s
Purchased Fresh Brew l/s
Sephora Professionnel Rounded Smudge Brush #12


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Boy


----------



## kathyrose

5 Lippmanns. Used up my BeautyBar cert deal thingy with Gilt from a week back. I still have some Lippmans on my wish list. When will this ever end?


----------



## kenseysimone

physicians formula happy booster glow & mood boosting powder/beige


----------



## mcb100

keratin complex color care shampoo
keratin complex color care conditioner
keratin complex infusion


----------



## girlygirl3

My purchases at Barney's Love Yourself beauty event (ended Feb 12):
NARS smudgeproof e/s base
NARS smudge brush
NARS face primer with SPF
BB Concealer brush
BB Cleansing oil
Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill mascara
Hourglass Film Noir mascara
YSL Rouge Volupte Pearle in 104 Stellar Pink


----------



## gga

Very nice choices, girlygirl!  

What does the Barneys bag look like?  I read what comes in it, and it looks like a very nice selection of stuff I love or would love to try out, but the earliest that any of mine will arrive is Wednesday.  I'm bouncing off the walls in impatience.  Mostly the gimme makeup bags aren't keepers for me, but I almost always use the Barney's bag as a regular makeup bag.  I have loved the last 3 bags they did, so I'm anxious to know what it looks like!


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks, gga!  I chose items that I would be using.  The only item I was absolutely certain about was the YSL lipstick, but thank goodness I like it!

Here's a pic from faboverforty.com (I've been real lazy about posting pics lately):
http://www.faboverforty.com/beauty/love-is-in-the-air/

I really loved my bag from 2 years ago and last year I went on vacation with it and forgot it in the hotel room!

This one will be really useful on my next trip, whenever that may be. It's pretty in person and when I saw it at Barney's, I thought I wanted more than one!


----------



## bnjj

Shiseido Pureness Oil Free Matifying Moisturizer
Stila e/s in Jade
a lip stain by Covergirl (I think)


----------



## lyndysue

Picked up the Urban Decay 15 eyeliner set and Nars sheer glow foundation. I absolutely love the eyeliners! I only have the eyeliner from the naked palette, so I figured it was a good investment.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Found a couple of items on clearance at Target! The mini hairspray was on clearance for $7 still a lot but I love it for travel.


----------



## Beenie

*girlygirl3 *great haul but I especially love the YSL lippie you chose.

*bnjj* love that jade e/s

*it'sanaddiction* you got some GREAT finds. I love Target clearance end caps!


----------



## pmburk

I love Target clearance too! They always have such fun stuff, and it seems like there's always a ton of cosmetics marked down. Once we found bottles of Beringer wine there for like $1.68 each! 

My purchases yesterday: NYX jumbo lip pencils in pink nude & iced coffee, NYX slim lip pencil in nude pink.


----------



## pmburk

Oops, forgot - Burt's Bees lip gloss in Sweet Pink.


----------



## denises

Yesterday, I bought 2 lippies at the Bay (department store in Canada) because they were having $10 off with every $50 purchase as a V-day promo! 

Here's a picture what I got:





Chanel Rouge Coco in 19 Gabrielle - a true red!





YSL Rouge Pur Couture in 6 Rose Bergamasque - a complimentary nude!





Today is the last day for the promo and I think I might have to go there again to buy more lippies


----------



## kenseysimone

china glaze (crackle glaze)/lightening bolt
nfu oh/gs14
mac/viva glam gaga ii


----------



## karester

Bought several things from the MAC Wonder Woman collection and also the new Marc Jacobs Daisy perfume, Daisy Eau So Fresh.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Sephora order came today! Probably my last beauty related purchase for a few weeks:
MUFE Face and Body Foundation
Sephora Blending Eyebrush #29 supposed to be a smaller dupe for the MAC 217 for us with little lid space 
Sephora Face Complexion Brush
Platinum #56 Airbrush Precision Foundation


----------



## Love Of My Life

Barney's was a having a gift bag last weekend.. I tried a product from Australia which I like.. body oil, body butter.. quite nice


----------



## mcb100

it'sanaddiction said:


> Found a couple of items on clearance at Target! The mini hairspray was on clearance for $7 still a lot but I love it for travel.



i love Fekkai hairspray. It's really lightweight. It's the only hairspray where I can spray my hair to death and it doesn't feel stiff or hard.


----------



## girlygirl3

Beenie said:


> *girlygirl3 *great haul but I especially love the YSL lippie you chose.
> 
> *bnjj* love that jade e/s
> 
> *it'sanaddiction* you got some GREAT finds. I love Target clearance end caps!


 
thanks, beenie!  do you have it?  i like the sheerness of it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Yes, Target has some great items on clearance! I am usually looking for nail polish, but you never know what you'll find. They had some Pixi Palettes I think I should have gotten. I've not tried Pixi yet and clearance is a good way to start.



mcb100 said:


> i love Fekkai hairspray. It's really lightweight. It's the only hairspray where I can spray my hair to death and it doesn't feel stiff or hard.


 
ITA! I've been using it for years!

Here's a few more new items:

Origins Starting Over Eye Cream
Dior Diorskin Hydrating Concealer
Sephora Professional Airbrush for the concealer


----------



## caitycat

Hair ONE at Sally's for dry/damaged hair. just used it for the first time tonight!


----------



## TygerKitty

it'sanaddiction said:


> Yes, Target has some great items on clearance! I am usually looking for nail polish, but you never know what you'll find. They had some Pixi Palettes I think I should have gotten. I've not tried Pixi yet and clearance is a good way to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ITA! I've been using it for years!
> 
> Here's a few more new items:
> 
> Origins Starting Over Eye Cream
> Dior Diorskin Hydrating Concealer
> Sephora Professional Airbrush for the concealer



pixi was crap in my humble opinion =\


----------



## declaredbeauty

it'sanaddiction said:


> Yes, Target has some great items on clearance! I am usually looking for nail polish, but you never know what you'll find. They had some Pixi Palettes I think I should have gotten. I've not tried Pixi yet and clearance is a good way to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ITA! I've been using it for years!
> 
> Here's a few more new items:
> 
> Origins Starting Over Eye Cream
> Dior Diorskin Hydrating Concealer
> *Sephora Professional Airbrush for the concealer*



I am fascinated with this brush! Please report back on how it worked out for you!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

TygerKitty said:


> pixi was crap in my humble opinion =\


 
LOL! I'm glad I didn't get it then


----------



## it'sanaddiction

declaredbeauty said:


> I am fascinated with this brush! Please report back on how it worked out for you!


 
Here's what I discovered. I used my fingers on one eye and the brush on the other. At first application I really couldn't tell a difference. But, now after a few hours of wear the eye with the finger application has settled into creases and the brush side has not. I suppose that is because using the brush I was able to use less concealer. This brush has great reviews so far on the Sephora site. I'm thinking of trying the new airbrush foundation brush too.


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Yes, Target has some great items on clearance! I am usually looking for nail polish, but you never know what you'll find. They had some Pixi Palettes I think I should have gotten. I've not tried Pixi yet and clearance is a good way to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ITA! I've been using it for years!
> 
> Here's a few more new items:
> 
> Origins Starting Over Eye Cream
> Dior Diorskin Hydrating Concealer
> Sephora Professional Airbrush for the concealer



how do you like the concealer? long lasting?


----------



## BagloverBurr

TygerKitty said:


> pixi was crap in my humble opinion =\



I agree. I have a "highlighter" from them, and its basiclly just glitter thats chunky.boo!!

I got my Manglaze yesterday..loves it


----------



## Spendaholic

My NYX order.

Concealer/Corrector - CJ12 Green.
















My Boots The Chemist Order.

Viseline Anti-Perspirant x2.
L'oreal Paris Perfect Clean Creamwash - Pink with Scrublet.
Boots 4 Way Nail Buffer.
Got2b Guard Angel Heat Protector.
John Friede Medium Golden Brown 5G Hair Dye.
Head & Shoulders Shampoo 2 In 1.


----------



## Beenie

girlygirl3 said:


> thanks, beenie! do you have it? i like the sheerness of it!


Not yet, but I want one of the YSL's and that is one of the 2 colors I am looking at.

*it'sanaddiction*, thank you for your review of that concealer brush. As a gal with some bad dark circles I am always looking for better ways of doing it.


----------



## declaredbeauty

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here's what I discovered. I used my fingers on one eye and the brush on the other. At first application I really couldn't tell a difference. But, now after a few hours of wear the eye with the finger application has settled into creases and the brush side has not. I suppose that is because using the brush I was able to use less concealer. This brush has great reviews so far on the Sephora site. I'm thinking of trying the new airbrush foundation brush too.


Thanks! I guess this is next on my MU brush wish list.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> how do you like the concealer? long lasting?


 
I finally found a concealer in the right shade, that was my most important issue! But yes, it did last. Well, I removed my makeup after six hours and it was still covering. I don't have real dark circles, but the coverage was enough to even things out. I'm NW20 and the Diorskin concealer is 001 Ivory.


----------



## Lilacgal

kenseysimone said:


> china glaze (crackle glaze)/lightening bolt
> nfu oh/gs14
> mac/viva glam gaga ii


 
Great buys. How do u like the l/s?


----------



## Tracy

it'sanaddiction said:


> Yes, Target has some great items on clearance! I am usually looking for nail polish, but you never know what you'll find. They had some Pixi Palettes I think I should have gotten. I've not tried Pixi yet and clearance is a good way to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ITA! I've been using it for years!
> 
> Here's a few more new items:
> 
> Origins Starting Over Eye Cream
> Dior Diorskin Hydrating Concealer
> Sephora Professional Airbrush for the concealer



I'm curious about this Origins eye cream! Please let me know what you think


----------



## kenseysimone

Lilacgal said:


> Great buys. How do u like the l/s?



I love it! I'm super pale, so I was worried. But it's gorgeous.


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> I finally found a concealer in the right shade, that was my most important issue! But yes, it did last. Well, I removed my makeup after six hours and it was still covering. I don't have real dark circles, but the coverage was enough to even things out. I'm NW20 and the Diorskin concealer is 001 Ivory.



thanks, I will check it out, sounds promising.


----------



## Ilgin

Dior Capture Totale foundation
Dior Nail polish 483 rose kimono


----------



## pmburk

Stila lip glaze mini set, OPI polish in It's Totally Fort Worth It, and Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Nourishing Styling Treatment (free with coupon).


----------



## anechcka

I've been bad.  But this is what I've purchased over the past month or so.  Most of it is eyeshadows as I only own a few trios and wanted to try out new colors and such.







-NYX Single Eyeshadows in Nude, Hawaiian Coffee, Rock, Spring Flower, Greyish Brown, Barely There, True Taupe, Sensual, Green Tea, Taupe Pearl, Sahara, Dune, Pure Skin, Champagne, Dark Gray, Highlight, Eggplant, Vanilla Sky, Black, Deep Charcoal, Root Beer, Charcoal Brown, Skin Tight, Deep Brown, Gunmetal
-NYX Blush in Taupe
-NYX Lipliner Pencils in Mauve, Soft Brown, Natural, Nude Pink, Peekaboo Neutral
-NYX Eyeshadow Trio in Rock & Roll
-NYX 5 Color Shadow Palette (Caribbean Collection) in I Dream of Jamaica
-NYX Round Lipsticks in B52, Thalia, Tea Rose
-MUFE Eyeshadow in #7
-MUFE Rouge Artist Intense in #30
-BareMinerals Eye Brightener in Well-Rested
-NARS Blush in Sex Appeal
-NARS Bronzer in Laguna
-Rimmel ColorSensational Lipstick in #235 - Warm Me Up
-YSL Touche Eclat in #1
-Marc Jacobs "Daisy" Rollerball
-Escada Taj Sunset EDT
-Juicy Couture "Couture Couture" Rollerball EDP
-Tarina Tarantino Pearl Glow Primer Deluxe Sample
-MAC 195
-MAC 224
-MAC 227
-MAC 150
-Sephora Professional Platinum Airbrush #55
-Clarisonic Mia


----------



## Kansashalo

_*Knocks anechcka over the head with my handbag, grabs her haul and runs!*_

That is an AWESOME haul!  I can't wait to try NYX myself.


----------



## anechcka

Kansashalo said:


> _*Knocks anechcka over the head with my handbag, grabs her haul and runs!*_
> 
> That is an AWESOME haul!  I can't wait to try NYX myself.



LOL.  

If you get a chance to, I would definitely try some of NYX's products-I highly recommend their eyeshadows!  I have an eyeshadow trio from them that I bought not too long ago and have already hit pan on it-probably the ONLY e/s palette I've ever actually used up.  

I think that my makeup collection is very diverse-I have everything from Maybelline/Revlon to Chanel, but I must say NYX has my respect in the eyeshadow department.  My NYX trio is better pigmented and longer lasting than the Chanel quad I just bought.  Go figure!  Plus, the eyeshadow singles are very affordable and a great way to figure out what colors/textures work for you and things like that.  Beats buying a $14 MAC shadow that you might not be in love with.  

Hope you get some NYX soon!!


----------



## gina1023

6 more Unii palettes are due to arrive any day.  These little things are sheer awesomeness!  I never knew depotting could be so much fun.  
Nars e/s duos: Alahambra, Silk Road and Kalahari
Nars e/s singles: Nepal, Galapagos and Fuji


----------



## roxy72

pmburk said:


> Stila lip glaze mini set, OPI polish in It's Totally Fort Worth It, and Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Nourishing Styling Treatment (free with coupon).



Hi there,
What coupon did you use to get the styling treatment for free? I love Sexy Hair products!


----------



## burtsbees

anechcka said:


> I've been bad.  But this is what I've purchased over the past month or so.  Most of it is eyeshadows as I only own a few trios and wanted to try out new colors and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -NYX Single Eyeshadows in Nude, Hawaiian Coffee, Rock, Spring Flower, Greyish Brown, Barely There, True Taupe, Sensual, Green Tea, Taupe Pearl, Sahara, Dune, Pure Skin, Champagne, Dark Gray, Highlight, Eggplant, Vanilla Sky, Black, Deep Charcoal, Root Beer, Charcoal Brown, Skin Tight, Deep Brown, Gunmetal
> -NYX Blush in Taupe
> -NYX Lipliner Pencils in Mauve, Soft Brown, Natural, Nude Pink, Peekaboo Neutral
> -NYX Eyeshadow Trio in Rock & Roll
> -NYX 5 Color Shadow Palette (Caribbean Collection) in I Dream of Jamaica
> -NYX Round Lipsticks in B52, Thalia, Tea Rose
> -MUFE Eyeshadow in #7
> -MUFE Rouge Artist Intense in #30
> -BareMinerals Eye Brightener in Well-Rested
> -NARS Blush in Sex Appeal
> -NARS Bronzer in Laguna
> -Rimmel ColorSensational Lipstick in #235 - Warm Me Up
> -YSL Touche Eclat in #1
> -Marc Jacobs "Daisy" Rollerball
> -Escada Taj Sunset EDT
> -Juicy Couture "Couture Couture" Rollerball EDP
> -Tarina Tarantino Pearl Glow Primer Deluxe Sample
> -MAC 195
> -MAC 224
> -MAC 227
> -MAC 150
> -Sephora Professional Platinum Airbrush #55
> -Clarisonic Mia



Awesome haul! I wanna buy the Clarisonic Mia but i am just WAY too lazy to do that every day!


----------



## anechcka

gina1023 said:


> 6 more Unii palettes are due to arrive any day.  These little things are sheer awesomeness!  I never knew depotting could be so much fun.
> Nars e/s duos: Alahambra, Silk Road and Kalahari
> Nars e/s singles: Nepal, Galapagos and Fuji



Ah, I've been eyeing the uni palettes!  What are you going to put in yours?



burtsbees said:


> Awesome haul! I wanna buy the Clarisonic Mia but i am just WAY too lazy to do that every day!



Thank you!

It definitely takes some dedication.  I'm still trying to get into the habit of using it nightly, but I will admit that it's hard-especially since I'm constantly going back and forth from my boyfriend's house to mine, and I sometimes forget to bring whatever I need for the night, or I'm too tired after classes, etc.  However-even after only using it for one night, I could see improvement.  It's a lovely product-if you are going to get it, go for the Mia-small and portable.  I've been using Philosophy's "Purity" with mine, since it seems to be a popular pairing, and I love it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

anechcka said:


> i've been bad. But this is what i've purchased over the past month or so. Most of it is eyeshadows as i only own a few trios and wanted to try out new colors and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -nyx single eyeshadows in nude, hawaiian coffee, rock, spring flower, greyish brown, barely there, true taupe, sensual, green tea, taupe pearl, sahara, dune, pure skin, champagne, dark gray, highlight, eggplant, vanilla sky, black, deep charcoal, root beer, charcoal brown, skin tight, deep brown, gunmetal
> -nyx blush in taupe
> -nyx lipliner pencils in mauve, soft brown, natural, nude pink, peekaboo neutral
> -nyx eyeshadow trio in rock & roll
> -nyx 5 color shadow palette (caribbean collection) in i dream of jamaica
> -nyx round lipsticks in b52, thalia, tea rose
> -mufe eyeshadow in #7
> -mufe rouge artist intense in #30
> -bareminerals eye brightener in well-rested
> -nars blush in sex appeal
> -nars bronzer in laguna
> -rimmel colorsensational lipstick in #235 - warm me up
> -ysl touche eclat in #1
> -marc jacobs "daisy" rollerball
> -escada taj sunset edt
> -juicy couture "couture couture" rollerball edp
> -tarina tarantino pearl glow primer deluxe sample
> -mac 195
> -mac 224
> -mac 227
> -mac 150
> -sephora professional platinum airbrush #55
> -clarisonic mia


 wooooooooooooow!!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

anechcka said:


> I've been bad.  But this is what I've purchased over the past month or so.  Most of it is eyeshadows as I only own a few trios and wanted to try out new colors and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -NYX Single Eyeshadows in Nude, Hawaiian Coffee, Rock, Spring Flower, Greyish Brown, Barely There, True Taupe, Sensual, Green Tea, Taupe Pearl, Sahara, Dune, Pure Skin, Champagne, Dark Gray, Highlight, Eggplant, Vanilla Sky, Black, Deep Charcoal, Root Beer, Charcoal Brown, Skin Tight, Deep Brown, Gunmetal
> -NYX Blush in Taupe
> -NYX Lipliner Pencils in Mauve, Soft Brown, Natural, Nude Pink, Peekaboo Neutral
> -NYX Eyeshadow Trio in Rock & Roll
> -NYX 5 Color Shadow Palette (Caribbean Collection) in I Dream of Jamaica
> -NYX Round Lipsticks in B52, Thalia, Tea Rose
> -MUFE Eyeshadow in #7
> -MUFE Rouge Artist Intense in #30
> -BareMinerals Eye Brightener in Well-Rested
> -NARS Blush in Sex Appeal
> -NARS Bronzer in Laguna
> -Rimmel ColorSensational Lipstick in #235 - Warm Me Up
> -YSL Touche Eclat in #1
> -Marc Jacobs "Daisy" Rollerball
> -Escada Taj Sunset EDT
> -Juicy Couture "Couture Couture" Rollerball EDP
> -Tarina Tarantino Pearl Glow Primer Deluxe Sample
> -MAC 195
> -MAC 224
> -MAC 227
> -MAC 150
> -Sephora Professional Platinum Airbrush #55
> -Clarisonic Mia



WOW Amazing haul!


----------



## Beenie

I found NYX at CVS so I got a Jumbo Pencil in Milk.


----------



## pquiles

TygerKitty said:


> pixi was crap in my humble opinion =\


 
Tried Pixi in 2009... didn't like it either.


----------



## kenseysimone

New storage for my beauty supplies!  (from the container store)


----------



## kenseysimone

Beenie said:


> I found NYX at CVS so I got a Jumbo Pencil in Milk.



My favorite white eye pencil.


----------



## gina1023

Anechcka- I've depotted all of my UD e/s (regulars and the rectangular deluxes), all of my Nars e/s (duos, singles, palettes), my Rock and Republic e/s and shadows out of a few random palettes that I like but didn't get much love because I didn't care the other shadows so much. Up next are all of my blushes, highlighters and bronzers. The Unii palettes are wonderful! Well made, super strong magnetic bottom, secure latch for closing, and decent size (14 UD or MAC e/s will fit in one palette). I tried the Z palettes, but was really let down by the glorified cardboard construction for the $$ spent.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Did a little outlet shopping today -

B&BW Outlet - 75% off! Velvet Tuberose & Sleep it Off Hand Serum
Cosmetics Co Outlet - Estee Lauder NP Golden Goddess & MAC Perennial High Style L/G


----------



## nicci404

anechcka said:


> I've been bad.  But this is what I've purchased over the past month or so.  Most of it is eyeshadows as I only own a few trios and wanted to try out new colors and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -NYX Single Eyeshadows in Nude, Hawaiian Coffee, Rock, Spring Flower, Greyish Brown, Barely There, True Taupe, Sensual, Green Tea, Taupe Pearl, Sahara, Dune, Pure Skin, Champagne, Dark Gray, Highlight, Eggplant, Vanilla Sky, Black, Deep Charcoal, Root Beer, Charcoal Brown, Skin Tight, Deep Brown, Gunmetal
> -NYX Blush in Taupe
> -NYX Lipliner Pencils in Mauve, Soft Brown, Natural, Nude Pink, Peekaboo Neutral
> -NYX Eyeshadow Trio in Rock & Roll
> -NYX 5 Color Shadow Palette (Caribbean Collection) in I Dream of Jamaica
> -NYX Round Lipsticks in B52, Thalia, Tea Rose
> -MUFE Eyeshadow in #7
> -MUFE Rouge Artist Intense in #30
> -BareMinerals Eye Brightener in Well-Rested
> -NARS Blush in Sex Appeal
> -NARS Bronzer in Laguna
> -Rimmel ColorSensational Lipstick in #235 - Warm Me Up
> -YSL Touche Eclat in #1
> -Marc Jacobs "Daisy" Rollerball
> -Escada Taj Sunset EDT
> -Juicy Couture "Couture Couture" Rollerball EDP
> -Tarina Tarantino Pearl Glow Primer Deluxe Sample
> -MAC 195
> -MAC 224
> -MAC 227
> -MAC 150
> -Sephora Professional Platinum Airbrush #55
> -Clarisonic Mia



I just discovered NYX shadows and love them! great haul! your haul also reminded me to start using my NARS Sex Appeal again


----------



## SillyLaura

Maybelline Line Stiletto in black. =)


----------



## nicci404

Le Métier de Beauté Classic Flawless Finish Foundation 
Sulwhasoo Deep Cleansing Oil - I'm really loving the skincare products from this Korean brand.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Picked up 3 trios of Colorama polishes (4 top coats *3 with flakies!*, the rest base colors) for 2$ each trio and a 1$ bottle of Perplex!  All found at Big Lots, looked for crackle polish at Dollar Tree but no luck.


----------



## Beenie

Good job, *bunny*! And I was excited for finding ONE $1 Orly at CVS today. I want to see your n/p collection.


----------



## anechcka

gina1023 said:


> Anechcka- I've depotted all of my UD e/s (regulars and the rectangular deluxes), all of my Nars e/s (duos, singles, palettes), my Rock and Republic e/s and shadows out of a few random palettes that I like but didn't get much love because I didn't care the other shadows so much. Up next are all of my blushes, highlighters and bronzers. The Unii palettes are wonderful! Well made, super strong magnetic bottom, secure latch for closing, and decent size (14 UD or MAC e/s will fit in one palette). I tried the Z palettes, but was really let down by the glorified cardboard construction for the $$ spent.



Thanks for the info-I think I'm leaning towards getting the Unii palettes for that exact reason.  Plastic>cardboard when it comes to palettes.



nicci404 said:


> I just discovered NYX shadows and love them! great haul! your haul also reminded me to start using my NARS Sex Appeal again



Thanks!  And yay-I love NARS Sex Appeal!  Enjoy.


----------



## Spendaholic

My new MAC brushes (purchased from my favourite MAC seller on Ebid was on Ebay)

MAC - 190SE, 219SE & 217SE.


----------



## gre8dane

gina1023 said:


> Anechcka- I've depotted all of my UD e/s (regulars and the rectangular deluxes), all of my Nars e/s (duos, singles, palettes), my Rock and Republic e/s and shadows out of a few random palettes that I like but didn't get much love because I didn't care the other shadows so much. Up next are all of my blushes, highlighters and bronzers. The *Unii palettes* are wonderful! Well made, super strong magnetic bottom, secure latch for closing, and decent size (14 UD or MAC e/s will fit in one palette). I tried the *Z palettes*, but was really let down by the glorified cardboard construction for the $$ spent.


 
I have been researching this the past two days since I've decided to depot after all this time.  Now I need to figure out how to depot my Nars items.  I'm definitely going to get at least one Unii palette for travel (they seem very sturdy), & was going to get a few Z palettes.  The cardboard had me hesitant although I plan to use it for home storage only - did you have a problem with the cardboard (warping/tearing) or do you just not like that it is constructed with cardboard??


----------



## blue_moon_

dior diorskin sculp ift concealer 
estee lauder double wear stay in place eyeshadow beige
lancome color design eyeshadow 803 darling pink
dior crayon eyeliner waterproof 094 trinidad black & 594 intense brown
dior diorshow maximizer lash plumping serum clear
estee lauder bronze goddess soft duo bronzer 04 rich amber bronze


----------



## girlygirl3

My burt's bees holiday 2010 grab bags arrived!

From my CCO, I picked up the Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess bronzer!


----------



## girlygirl3

blue_moon_ said:


> dior diorskin sculp ift concealer
> estee lauder double wear stay in place eyeshadow beige
> lancome color design eyeshadow 803 darling pink
> dior crayon eyeliner waterproof 094 trinidad black & 594 intense brown
> dior diorshow maximizer lash plumping serum clear
> estee lauder bronze goddess soft duo bronzer 04 rich amber bronze


 
Dior's lash plumping serum is now available in clear?  Great!  Not that I minded it in white.  I love it!

I just picked up EL Bronze Goddess' bronzing blush - the one with the pink and bronze swirls.  It's so pretty!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> My burt's bees holiday 2010 grab bags arrived!
> 
> From my CCO, I picked up the Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess bronzer!


 
I was looking for that yesterday! They didn't have it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got an order from beauty.com / drugstore.com Also got mouthwash, toothpaste - the boring stuff!

The Too Faced Mini Bronzer and the NARS mini Orgasm Polish are GWP.
Stila Prime Pot  in Taffy
NARS Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil in Happy Days


----------



## ipudgybear

MAC Viva Glam Gaga 2 lipstick & lipgloss
MAC Wonder Woman lipstick


----------



## gina1023

gre8dane said:


> I have been researching this the past two days since I've decided to depot after all this time. Now I need to figure out how to depot my Nars items. I'm definitely going to get at least one Unii palette for travel (they seem very sturdy), & was going to get a few Z palettes. The cardboard had me hesitant although I plan to use it for home storage only - did you have a problem with the cardboard (warping/tearing) or do you just not like that it is constructed with cardboard??


 
I really disliked the cardboard construction for the money spent on the product.  I don't expect great things for $20, but I expect something other than a cardboard box with a magnet in it.  The Uniis cost more, but will outlast a Z Palette many years over probably.


----------



## gre8dane

gina1023 said:


> I really disliked the cardboard construction for the money spent on the product. I don't expect great things for $20, but I expect something other than a cardboard box with a magnet in it. The Uniis cost more, but will outlast a Z Palette many years over probably.


 
Tks!  The Uniis are gorgeous & sturdy-looking.  I've been watching YT vidoes comparing the two brands.


----------



## frick&frack

NP for me & a buddy


----------



## penelope tree

it'sanaddiction said:


> I got an order from beauty.com / drugstore.com Also got mouthwash, toothpaste - the boring stuff!
> 
> The Too Faced Mini Bronzer and the NARS mini Orgasm Polish are GWP.
> Stila Prime Pot  in Taffy
> NARS Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil in Happy Days



I would love to hear your feedback on the nars lip pencil


----------



## bunnymasseuse

penelope tree said:


> I would love to hear your feedback on the nars lip pencil


^As would I, never used one... kinda interested to see what someone thinks of them!


----------



## gre8dane

I have all of my Wonder Woman goodies!


----------



## pupeluv

^Wow^ Excellent haul!!

Got my first Becca item today, the Avalon palette. I don't like those beads of sweat/moisture on the blush should I wipe it off with a tissue or just blend it in with my finger or brush?


----------



## mcb100

Nars The Multiple in Lamu
Nars lipstick in Belle De Jour
Makeup Forever Metal Powder in Sunflower Gold 1
1.7 oz of Hello Kitty Eau de Parfum Spray

I've always been a huge fan of Nars, (have their powder blush, eyeliner, makeup remover, and lip products) but for some reason have never tried their multiples before. I'm really eager to start trying them out. (If I like this first one that I bought, I'll probably go back and buy more.)
  Also, I was never ever a Hello Kitty fan.....not even growing up, but the Hello Kitty line for Sephora does look somewhat interesting so I think I may try out some of their stuff soon.


----------



## hyacinthus

Physicians Formula  Happy Booster Blush in Rose -- finally found this at my local Duane Reade.  It was the last one and still had the $3 off sticker attached, so I lucked out.

NARS Strawberry Fields lipgloss
Chanel Rouge   Coco Hydrating Créme Lip Colour in Égérie

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi lipglass
MAC Mega Metal shadow in Odalisque (lucked out and scored the last one)
MAC Fold and Tuck lipglass
MAC Kraft lipstick
YSL Pure Lip gloss in #49 Black
Rock & Republic eye shadow in Jaded
Rock & Republic blush in Seduce


----------



## Spendaholic

My orders came in today,

MAC @ Debenhams UK

Mac Painterly





Zoya @ Lucy Rose UK

Zoya - Harlow





Zoya 3 in 1 Nail Polish Remover.





Origins Vitazing SPF15 Moisturizer.


----------



## pupeluv

Bobbi Brown Antigua


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I went a bit overboard...

OPI:
The Grape Lakes
God Save the Queen's Nails
Lighten Up Your Two Pence
Kennebunk Port
Canadian Maple Leaf x2
At Your Quebec And Call
Abbey Rose
London Bridge is Falling Brown
Lighten Up Your Two Pence
Don't Wine, Yukon do it!















CC Worth the Risque
CC Revvvolution
DS Magic
Verity Celebrity
Verity Rich Silver
CC Worth the Risque







Dare to Wear:
Silhouette
Kiss The Rain
First Love
Velvet Divan
Pirouette
Forever In Love







CG:
Rodeo Fanatic
Blue Island Iced Tea
Cross Iron 360
Outta Bounds
Emerald Fitzgerald
Branding Iron

CG GR8
CG Yee-haw!
CG Xtreme Thrash
OPI MPJ
OPI Wing It!

Prolana Quick N Slick Fast Sry
NailTek III
Flash Shiner
Drip Dry Drops (thrown in free for my over spending LOL)
toe separators
Essie:
Sweet Tart
Chips No Potatoes
Sand of a Beach
Cafe' Forgot


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CG:
Rodeo Fanatic
Blue Island Iced Tea
Cross Iron 360
Outta Bounds
Emerald Fitzgerald
Branding Iron






CG GR8
CG Yee-haw!
CG Xtreme Thrash
OPI MPJ
OPI Wing It!






Prolana Quick N Slick Fast Sry
NailTek III
Flash Shiner
Drip Dry Drops (thrown in free for my over spending LOL)
toe separators
Essie:
Sweet Tart
Chips No Potatoes
Sand of a Beach
Cafe' Forgot


----------



## GingerSnap527

Seche Vite Top Coat
Essie Chinchilly
Milani Gems
OPI black shatter!
Urban Decay eyeliner in Ransom


----------



## ShkBass

bunny - 
good haul!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bunnymasseuse said:


> I went a bit overboard...
> 
> OPI:
> The Grape Lakes
> God Save the Queen's Nails
> Lighten Up Your Two Pence
> Kennebunk Port
> Canadian Maple Leaf x2
> At Your Quebec And Call
> Abbey Rose
> London Bridge is Falling Brown
> Lighten Up Your Two Pence
> Don't Wine, Yukon do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC Worth the Risque
> CC Revvvolution
> DS Magic
> Verity Celebrity
> Verity Rich Silver
> CC Worth the Risque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dare to Wear:
> Silhouette
> Kiss The Rain
> First Love
> Velvet Divan
> Pirouette
> Forever In Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG:
> Rodeo Fanatic
> Blue Island Iced Tea
> Cross Iron 360
> Outta Bounds
> Emerald Fitzgerald
> Branding Iron
> 
> CG GR8
> CG Yee-haw!
> CG Xtreme Thrash
> OPI MPJ
> OPI Wing It!
> 
> Prolana Quick N Slick Fast Sry
> NailTek III
> Flash Shiner
> Drip Dry Drops (thrown in free for my over spending LOL)
> toe separators
> Essie:
> Sweet Tart
> Chips No Potatoes
> Sand of a Beach
> Cafe' Forgot


 

I'll say, LOL! I bet you had fun too 



I stopped in Ulta and got out rather cheaply!

Essie - Splash of Grenadine
Essie - Topless & Barefoot
Nicole by OPI - Scandal Secrets & Sparkle


----------



## nicci404

Chantecaille eye shadow - Rose Quartz (I'm going to use it as a blush though)
Chantecaille Lip Chic - Camellia (darker in the picture - on my lips it's a warm pink)


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> Chantecaille eye shadow - Rose Quartz (I'm going to use it as a blush though)
> Chantecaille Lip Chic - Camellia (darker in the picture - on my lips it's a warm pink)


 

Very pretty!
That's a great idea for the e/s.

I have one lip chic in Tea Rose and actually it doesn't show up on me.  Camellia looks good!


----------



## gga

Serge Lutens EdP in Datura Noir, Un Bois Vanille, Gris Clair, Nuit de Cellophane, Ambres Sultan, Bois Violettes, and Louve.

Serge Lutens l/s in color #10, deep pink rosy color (love these, even though they are stupid spency)

Serge Lutens n/p in color #1, a pale nude and color #2, a dark brownish red.

By Terry n/p in Eccentric Vermillion and Trafalgar Red.

Deborah Lippmann lavender nail polish remover (forget her name for it--the stripper, I think) and fast drying top coat

And I replaced my nearly empty bottle of Good Genes by Sunday Riley.  I  Barneys.


----------



## chicabook

Luzern Force de la Vie Oxygen Cream
and 
WE3 Wrinkle Eraser


----------



## coutureddd

MUFE Rouge Artist Intense in Moulin Rouge


----------



## cucumber

Hello Kitty Charmmy Eyeshadow Stick - Fish Bowl
Josie Maran Argan Illuminizer
Kate Somerville ExfoliKate® Intensive Exfoliating Treatment
SEPHORA COLLECTION Premium Slanted Tweezers
Clinique Superfine Liner for Brows - Soft Brown
Too Faced Brow Envy Brow Shaping & Defining Kit 
TARINA TARANTINO Magic Hour Smudge Pen - Silver Shade
Dior Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## tatertot

La Mer Gel cleanser and toner
Clarisonic Mia
Essie polishes
Fekkai 3 minute hair mask


----------



## mcb100

for people with the clarisonic, quick quick question---if i start using a clarisonic will i haveg to switch over to different skincare products or no? I use Philosophy's On A Clear Day acne kit twice a day and once a week I just use a Peter Thomas Roth skincare mask.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Sigh, in the past month I've bought:

OPI Katy Perry Collection Not Like the Movies & Black Shatter
Urban Decay 15th Anniversary Eyeliner Set & Show Pony Palette
MAC Wonder Woman Colour Heroine Lipstick
MAC Eye Brows in Velvetone
2 Unii refillable Palettes (White and Purple)
MAC x Mickey Contractor Yash Lipstick 
MAC Peacocky Temper Tantra Kissable Lipcolour
MAC Cork Lip Pencil, Folie & Soba Eyeshadows

And yesterday I went  and bought:
2 Eos Lip Balms (Lemon Drop & Summer Fruit)
Sonia Kashuk Bent Eyeliner Brush
Physicians Formula Happy Booster Bronzer
2 Sally Hansen Salon Effects Polish Strips (Glitz Blitz & Electric Shock)
5 Chanel Polishes (Pearl Drop, Steel & the entire Russian Collection)



I am now banned for LIFE


----------



## Tracy

mcb100 said:


> for people with the clarisonic, quick quick question---if i start using a clarisonic will i haveg to switch over to different skincare products or no? I use Philosophy's On A Clear Day acne kit twice a day and once a week I just use a Peter Thomas Roth skincare mask.



You might get a better response in the Clarisonic thread


----------



## babymelsmom

mcb100 said:


> for people with the clarisonic, quick quick question---if i start using a clarisonic will i haveg to switch over to different skincare products or no? I use Philosophy's On A Clear Day acne kit twice a day and once a week I just use a Peter Thomas Roth skincare mask.


 
I started using the Clarisonic about 6 months and never changed my skincare routine - in fact, I've seen better results since using the Clarisonic


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Just purchased Estee Lauder's *Knowing* Perfume*
*OPI Polish *Bling Dynasty* Gold shimmer*
*Maybelline Poish in *Black Ice**
*L'oreal's Telescopic Mascara in *Carbon**
*Covergirl Amazemint Lipgloss in *Candy* Beige/Goldish*
*Urban Decay ~Eye Pigments in *Gunmetal* Dark grey shimmer*


----------



## ShkBass

lil_fashionista said:


> Sigh, in the past month I've bought:
> 
> OPI Katy Perry Collection Not Like the Movies & Black Shatter
> Urban Decay 15th Anniversary Eyeliner Set & Show Pony Palette
> MAC Wonder Woman Colour Heroine Lipstick
> MAC Eye Brows in Velvetone
> 2 Unii refillable Palettes (White and Purple)
> MAC x Mickey Contractor Yash Lipstick
> MAC Peacocky Temper Tantra Kissable Lipcolour
> MAC Cork Lip Pencil, Folie & Soba Eyeshadows
> 
> And yesterday I went  and bought:
> 2 Eos Lip Balms (Lemon Drop & Summer Fruit)
> Sonia Kashuk Bent Eyeliner Brush
> Physicians Formula Happy Booster Bronzer
> 2 Sally Hansen Salon Effects Polish Strips (Glitz Blitz & Electric Shock)
> 5 Chanel Polishes (Pearl Drop, Steel & the entire Russian Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> I am now banned for LIFE



The entire Russian Collection
where from?


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Very pretty!
> That's a great idea for the e/s.
> 
> I have one lip chic in Tea Rose and actually it doesn't show up on me.  Camellia looks good!



thanks  I just looked and Camellia is lighter than Tea Rose...I actually like the feel of these better than my Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Boy. I felt guilty for thinking that though...

http://karlasugar.net/2008/12/chantecaille-lip-chics/


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Thanks for the link, nicci!  I am surprised that Camellia looks sheerer than Tea Rose, even though Karla says she swatched them heavily.


----------



## lil_fashionista

ShkBass said:


> The entire Russian Collection
> where from?




I bought them from Lord & Taylor in Buffalo, NY on Saturday.  When I posted about it in the Chanel thread the girls called and cleaned them out!


----------



## pinupgirl56

MakeUp Forever-foundation, pressed powder, lip gloss and eye shadow!!! Love this brand will never use another brand again!


----------



## Kansashalo

pinupgirl56 said:


> MakeUp Forever-foundation, pressed powder, lip gloss and eye shadow!!! Love this brand will never use another brand again!



I love their foundation (the HD one is my HG) but I've never tried their e/s or l/g......YET!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel aqualumière lipshine in Monte Carlo and nail polish in Black Pearl.


----------



## Bethc

Bobbi Brown Peony & Python palette
Edward Bess l/g and blush
Chanel Boy l/s


----------



## sw0pp

I received my Zuneta order yesterday:

- Hourglass Exhibition eye shadow
- Hourglass Suedey eye shadow
- Rouge Bunny Rouge Mysteriou Tinamous eye shadow


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lil_fashionista said:


> I bought them from Lord & Taylor in Buffalo, NY on Saturday.  When I posted about it in the Chanel thread the girls called and cleaned them out!


It's all your fault I just called to find them too :~p


----------



## lil_fashionista

bunnymasseuse said:


> It's all your fault I just called to find them too :~p




Well hop on over to the Chanel thread, bunnymasseuse.  thegoreprincess has called every Lord & Taylor on the Eastern Seaboard and has discovered that a quite a few of them have the Russian collection still in stock!


----------



## gina1023

Nars- Smudgeproof e/s base and Abyssinia e/s
UD- Honey Sparkling Lickable powder 
Too Faced- Retractable Kabuki and Invisible Candlelight powder
Clinique- Chubby Stick lip balm in Fuller Fig
Hourglass- Prodigy lipgloss in Hypnotic


----------



## Spendaholic

My New Chanel Beauty Purchase.

Chanel Lip Liner 25 Pink Sugar.


----------



## Sweetwon

After searching the surrounding area several times I finally found the PF Happy Boosters!






OPI ~ Here Today...Aragon Tomorrow
Nicole by OPI ~ Step to the Beat of my 
PF ~ Happy Booster Blush in Rose
PF ~ Happy Booster Powder in Translucent
Maybelline ~ Dream Mousse Blush in Playfully Peach (Dollar Tree find)
L'Oreal ~ Eye Smoker in Eggplant (Dollar Tree find)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Finally found Shatter...so I got 2 bottles of it.  I'm trying to limit my OPI acquisitions... but w/o access to the CG crackle it's hard!


----------



## pmburk

^ Love the Happy Booster blush! I have to smile every time I open my blush drawer and see it sitting there.

My ELF Studio order showed up today. I bought: makeup artist brush belt, HD powder, bent angled eyeliner brush, a backup flat top powder brush, shimmer palette, brush shampoo, and a backup Mist & Set spray.


----------



## sweetart

LMdB Kaleidoscope in Smoldering Embarkment






Nars s Chicago set that I bought just for the blush in Passion/Windy City


----------



## mcb100

Clarisonic in Hope Is Beautiful
Sultra One Inch clampless curling iron (It's back ordered for two weeks but I can't wait for it to arrive.)
Philosophy On A Clear Day acne kit
Peter Thomas Roth pumpkin skincare mask


----------



## bnjj

- DiorShow Mascara that came with a bonus black eyeliner and eye makeup remover
- Dior Serum de Rouge L/S in Pink Coral
- Bonus Dior large makeup case


----------



## lagunabeach

I've really gone crazy in the past month & have bought tons of cosmetics.

My favorite recent purchases...

NARS velvet lip gloss pencil in New Lover
NARS eyeshadow primer
NARS Deep Throat blush
NARS Nouveau Monde
NARS Camargue (cream eyeshadow)
Also I bought awhile ago, but rediscovered my NARS best of lips palette...I particularly like the Copacabana highlighter
Also something that was in one of the Sephora NARS boxes I just got, the NARS angle noir soft touch shadow pencil...it's kind of a black and I line right in my eyelashes to make my eyes pop.


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> LMdB Kaleidoscope in Smoldering Embarkment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nars s Chicago set that I bought just for the blush in Passion/Windy City


 
Love your purchases!  

I really love that kaleidoscope palette, but I have to pass.  I have two that I'm barely using now!

That Chicago set is pretty!   I can see why you wanted that blush!  What are the names of the single and duo e/s?


----------



## girlygirl3

bnjj said:


> - DiorShow Mascara that came with a bonus black eyeliner and eye makeup remover
> - Dior Serum de Rouge L/S in Pink Coral
> - Bonus Dior large makeup case


 
Love Dior's make up cases!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Fekkai Glossing Conditioner
Origins Plantscription Serum


----------



## xichic

so I hit up the Saks beauty event and the ULTA free make up event.

I got these nail polishes at ULTA and the gift was awesome!







Pinata Yadada, After Party, Peach Parfait





Got my No.6 powder and Black/Blue eyeliner, and got the freebie Laura Mercier gift set, on top of the Saks gift bag set


----------



## Beenie

*sweetart* looks like you had some fun! The colors in that kaleidescope are beautiful! And I like that NARS set too. Is that a n/p at the bottom? looks pretty.

*bnjj* if you have time I would like to see a pic of the MU case.

*lagunabeach* NARS junkie, huh ?

*it'sanaddiction* let me know your thoughts on that conditioner. I use the creme before blowdrying my hair and I LOVE it. Especially the smell.

*xichic* I want that Peach Parfait! Great LM goodies too. My aunt got the GWP and I am hoping she gives me the stuff inside since I know she isn't going to use anything besides that bag!


----------



## pmburk

xichic said:


> so I hit up the Saks beauty event and the ULTA free make up event.
> 
> I got these nail polishes at ULTA and the gift was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinata Yadada, After Party, Peach Parfait\


 
I saw that Ulta GWP in the ad, but didn't get it. How do you like everything?


----------



## xichic

so far i've only used the mascara and the nude/warm palette.  So far so good.  I really want to try out the eyeliners and see if they are any good. I'll update with a more detailed review after a few more days of using the products 


pmburk said:


> I saw that Ulta GWP in the ad, but didn't get it. How do you like everything?


----------



## bnjj

Beenie said:


> *sweetart* looks like you had some fun! The colors in that kaleidescope are beautiful! And I like that NARS set too. Is that a n/p at the bottom? looks pretty.
> 
> *bnjj* if you have time I would like to see a pic of the MU case.
> 
> *lagunabeach* NARS junkie, huh ?


 
Sure, no problem.  I haven't unpacked it yet but wil post a pic of it tomorrow (I'm at my part time job right now).


----------



## sweetart

Beenie said:


> *sweetart* looks like you had some fun! The colors in that kaleidescope are beautiful! And I like that NARS set too. Is that a n/p at the bottom? looks pretty.
> 
> *bnjj* if you have time I would like to see a pic of the MU case.
> 
> *lagunabeach* NARS junkie, huh ?
> 
> *it'sanaddiction* let me know your thoughts on that conditioner. I use the creme before blowdrying my hair and I LOVE it. Especially the smell.
> 
> *xichic* I want that Peach Parfait! Great LM goodies too. My aunt got the GWP and I am hoping she gives me the stuff inside since I know she isn't going to use anything besides that bag!


I did! and yes it's a nail polish in millenium (transformer) 



girlygirl3 said:


> Love your purchases!
> 
> I really love that kaleidoscope palette, but I have to pass.  I have two that I'm barely using now!
> 
> That Chicago set is pretty!   I can see why you wanted that blush!  What are the names of the single and duo e/s?


Thanks! Why don't you use the 2 you have? The grey in this one is stunning =)

The Nars single is wicker park (the DCed night bird) and I have no idea what the duo is. On some blogs it says it's babylon but when I google that they look nothing alike.



xichic said:


> so I hit up the Saks beauty event and the ULTA free make up event.
> 
> I got these nail polishes at ULTA and the gift was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinata Yadada, After Party, Peach Parfait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my No.6 powder and Black/Blue eyeliner, and got the freebie Laura Mercier gift set, on top of the Saks gift bag set


great ulta gift! i would have gone in to get it too


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Beenie said:


> *sweetart* looks like you had some fun! The colors in that kaleidescope are beautiful! And I like that NARS set too. Is that a n/p at the bottom? looks pretty.
> 
> *bnjj* if you have time I would like to see a pic of the MU case.
> 
> *lagunabeach* NARS junkie, huh ?
> 
> *it'sanaddiction* let me know your thoughts on that conditioner. I use the creme before blowdrying my hair and I LOVE it. Especially the smell.
> 
> *xichic* I want that Peach Parfait! Great LM goodies too. My aunt got the GWP and I am hoping she gives me the stuff inside since I know she isn't going to use anything besides that bag!


 
I love this conditioner, I use the shampoo too! It's a light conditioner, which I need so it won't weigh my fine hair down.

sweetart - I love your new purchases! I sooo want a Kaleidoscope palette.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nice haul, xichic!


I get emails from Neiman Marcus about their "Mid Day Dash" sales. I rarely check and see what's on sale. But the last one I decided to check, and found these Chantecaille palettes at half off! I could not resist!

Tiger in The Wild Palette






Les Marcarons Face Palette


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> nice haul, xichic!
> 
> 
> I get emails from Neiman Marcus about their "Mid Day Dash" sales. I rarely check and see what's on sale. But the last one I decided to check, and found these Chantecaille palettes at half off! I could not resist!
> 
> Tiger in The Wild Palette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Marcarons Face Palette



nice! I bought a couple items from Chantecaille last weekend and love them both. I can't believe I've ignored the brand for so long. I really want to get the Les Délices de Roses  -  Lip Palette.


----------



## Stephid

So I went to NR yesterday. Wasn't expecting to go home with makeup but I did. lol. They had so much Stila makeup which was great! They had eye shadows, mascara, lip glosses, tinted moisterizer, and face primer. I browsed around and saw that they had this cute pack that included a trio of lip glosses from the Barbie loves Stila collection that came out in 2009 I think. I saw the colors inside the package and thought how great they were cause they're colors that I'd wear and so I bought it. Plus you couldn't pass up that the trio of lip glosses only cost $7.97. And the original price of these are actually like $22 each so getting all 3 for like $8 is a steal. I also ended up getting a Stila face primer where the original price was $34 and I ended up getting for only $13.97 which isn't bad all either!

I also bought a Burts bees tinted lip balm that wasn't on sale but i actually have been wanting one for a while and got it in the rose color.


----------



## noon

Gucci Flora and Burberry Brit perfume


----------



## lookatme

mac eye kohl in smolder
mac paint pot in soft ochre
benefit erase paste in medium
mac wonder women lipgloss in secret identity


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Simply Ageless Foundation in 220(Creamy Natural)~Love this~*
*OPI~Bling Dynasty(Gold Shimmer)*
*Tarte Lipgloss in Nude*


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*^^Forgot to add my new Foundation!I have found the *one*...I love how this goes on and it doesn't feel like I have a mask on!!*


----------



## sweetart

Great score!! I stopped checking the dash sales but i think i will now! 



it'sanaddiction said:


> nice haul, xichic!
> 
> 
> I get emails from Neiman Marcus about their "Mid Day Dash" sales. I rarely check and see what's on sale. But the last one I decided to check, and found these Chantecaille palettes at half off! I could not resist!
> 
> Tiger in The Wild Palette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Marcarons Face Palette


----------



## Love Of My Life

bottle of essie nail polish in wicked...


----------



## pmburk

Stephid said:


> I also bought a Burts bees tinted lip balm that wasn't on sale but i actually have been wanting one for a while and got it in the rose color.


 
I've bought 2 of those - Honeysuckle & the light pink one. I love them! They add just a hint of color, so you can apply without looking in a mirror. Really moisturizing, too.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

pmburk said:


> I've bought 2 of those - Honeysuckle & the light pink one. I love them! They add just a hint of color, so you can apply without looking in a mirror. Really moisturizing, too.


Me too! I got Hibiscus and the other light pink one (had to hit like 4 CVS's to find them as that color must sell quick!).


----------



## Stephid

pmburk said:


> I've bought 2 of those - Honeysuckle & the light pink one. I love them! They add just a hint of color, so you can apply without looking in a mirror. Really moisturizing, too.



That's the reason why I bought it actually. I needed a lip balm that was moisturizing but also has a hint of color. And this has both! I already used it and I love it!


----------



## blue_moon_

today ive done a mini haul on essence cosmetics nail therapies, bought around 8 different  to try them

also 3 dior nail polishes -253 daphne pink 
                               -453 aristrocrat pink
                               -916 czarina gold

 a dior high shine lipstick in champange blush (ive already finished my first tube)

and a dior black out mascara


----------



## babyontheway

Just a small purchase.... but received my Moscow collection nailpolish today
Nuit de Russie and Or de Russie
(hidden gems in store at Lord and Taylor)


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Sephora haul:

*Urban Decay Eye Primer in GREED, Dior Trianon Silver (707) Ultra Gloss, Kat Von D Conceraler Brush*






*Bare Minerals Original, deluxe sample of Givenchy Play, Urban Decay Matte Shadow in Revolver, and Benefit BOI-ING concealer*


----------



## kbella86

I just got my Kanebo products from Bergdorf 

Kanebo Sensai Silk Mud Soap
Kanebo Sensai Silk Cleansing Oil
Kanebo Sensai Silk Softening lotion
Kanebo Sensai Silk emulsion light
Kanebo Sensai Silk moisture supply eye cream - so amazing!!!
Kanebo Sensai Silk soothing cream (night ceam)
Kanebo Sensai Silk pore clarifying essence

So happy and excited to use my new skincare regime!!


----------



## kenseysimone




----------



## babyontheway

Just received Balenciaga perfume and body lotion  It is fabulous!!! I also received 2 chanel nail polishes yesterday (Nuit de Russie and Or de Russie)... and 1 more on the way (kaleidoscope)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess lipsticks night romance & rose demure
Guerlain Rouge G in #71 in the new black case
Serge Lutens mascara


----------



## nicci404

kbella86 said:


> I just got my Kanebo products from Bergdorf
> 
> Kanebo Sensai Silk Mud Soap
> Kanebo Sensai Silk Cleansing Oil
> Kanebo Sensai Silk Softening lotion
> Kanebo Sensai Silk emulsion light
> Kanebo Sensai Silk moisture supply eye cream - so amazing!!!
> Kanebo Sensai Silk soothing cream (night ceam)
> Kanebo Sensai Silk pore clarifying essence
> 
> So happy and excited to use my new skincare regime!!



great purchases!! I   Kanebo! I used to be able to test out the skin care products at the Barneys near my work but they took the line off the counter for some reason  I especially love the foundation.


----------



## nicci404

The Balm - Time Balm Concealer


----------



## girlygirl3

*babyontheway *- I love the Balenciaga perfume!  I was worried about spending the bucks for it, but I wear it a few times a week!

*nicci404 *- The TimeBalm concealer is a good purchase!


----------



## girlygirl3

From NM's Beauty event, I purchased:

Guerlain's Volga Princess eye and lip palette (from 2009, I believe)
Chantecaille Lip Chic in Camellia
Lancome Bi-Facil Eye Make up remover

The NM bag is really nice!  I got it black as I normally carry bags that have color.
I can see getting one of the other colors for a pretty spring/summer bag!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> From NM's Beauty event, I purchased:
> 
> Guerlain's Volga Princess eye and lip palette (from 2009, I believe)
> Chantecaille Lip Chic in Camellia
> Lancome Bi-Facil Eye Make up remover
> 
> The NM bag is really nice!  I got it black as I normally carry bags that have color.
> I can see getting one of the other colors for a pretty spring/summer bag!



thanks, I've never tried TimeBalm before but the reviews were pretty good. 

you got Camellia!  do you like it better than Tea Rose I think it was?


----------



## kbella86

nicci404 said:


> great purchases!! I   Kanebo! I used to be able to test out the skin care products at the Barneys near my work but they took the line off the counter for some reason  I especially love the foundation.



I have never tried the foundation but maybe next time I go to NYC I will try it. Yeah its disappointing that only bergdorfs sells it now, I used to be able to get it at the barneys in Chicago. 

How is the foundation? does it cover well and also look natural?

TIA!


----------



## krazydaisy

nicci404 said:


> The Balm - Time Balm Concealer


you reminded me that i need to use my time balm again


----------



## nicci404

kbella86 said:


> I have never tried the foundation but maybe next time I go to NYC I will try it. Yeah its disappointing that only bergdorfs sells it now, I used to be able to get it at the barneys in Chicago.
> 
> How is the foundation? does it cover well and also look natural?
> 
> TIA!



I really liked the foundation. It's pretty light and not at all mask like. The coverage is medium. My skin is somewhat oily and didn't make it more oily throughout the day unlike other foundations. It gave me a dewy look which I really liked. It was easy to blend as well and pretty hydrating. It was also long lasting. 

here is a review I found...

http://tprofet.wordpress.com/2009/0...o-sensai-fluid-finish-spf-15-review-swatches/


----------



## nicci404

krazydaisy said:


> you reminded me that i need to use my time balm again



yay! it won't feel neglected anymore


----------



## nicci404

sorry to flood the thread but I forgot to add this purchase from today...the one I was most excited about.


----------



## mcb100

went to Ulta: 
 Keratin Complex vanilla bean deep conditioner
 Tarte reflects lip pencil in Buff
 Urban Decay lip gloss in Wallflower


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> thanks, I've never tried TimeBalm before but the reviews were pretty good.
> 
> you got Camellia!  do you like it better than Tea Rose I think it was?


 

I really like Camellia!  It is lighter than Tea Rose, but it's more pink, so it ends up showing up more.   As an everyday color, for me Camellia works!
Thanks for your post!


----------



## Spendaholic

*My New Beauty Purchase.

Zoya Nail Polish - Savita.*


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just placed a Sephora order:

 Frederic Fekkai Apple Cider Clarifying Shampoo - 8 oz  (hoping using this once or twice a week will help me deal with sweaty gym hair)
 Caudalie Lip Conditioner - 0.14 oz (something to add to the night routine)
 Josie Maran Organic Argan Oil - 0.5 oz (was going to buy a $45 night gel, but figured I could try this and I can also use this in other way)
 Sample - Philosophy Hope In A Tinted Moisturizer - Light, Light to Medium, Tan, Deep   
 Sample - Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau De Toilette - 0.04 oz 
 Sample - Phyto Phytodensium Mask - 0.5 oz   
 SEPHORA COLLECTION 4-Step Buffer (good staple to have)
 Tarte Smooth Operator Amazonian Clay Illuminating Serum   (used promo code, interested in trying it)


----------



## Stephid

I ended up buying my first China Glaze nail polish in refresh mint. And also bought 2 lip crayons. One which is the Milani lip flash in hot flash and Sonia Kashuk lip crayon in rosey nude.


----------



## chunkylover53

Benefit Some Kind-a Gorgeous in lite
Benefit Bella Bamba
Benefit Dandelion


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Coco 117 Magnolia


----------



## babymelsmom

just purchased
Revive Tinted Moisturizer
Koh Gen Do Foundation
Koh Gen Do Makeup Color Base


----------



## roxy72

GingerSnap527 said:


> Just placed a Sephora order:
> 
> Frederic Fekkai Apple Cider Clarifying Shampoo - 8 oz  (hoping using this once or twice a week will help me deal with sweaty gym hair)
> Caudalie Lip Conditioner - 0.14 oz (something to add to the night routine)
> Josie Maran Organic Argan Oil - 0.5 oz (was going to buy a $45 night gel, but figured I could try this and I can also use this in other way)
> Sample - Philosophy Hope In A Tinted Moisturizer - Light, Light to Medium, Tan, Deep
> Sample - Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau De Toilette - 0.04 oz
> Sample - Phyto Phytodensium Mask - 0.5 oz
> SEPHORA COLLECTION 4-Step Buffer (good staple to have)
> Tarte Smooth Operator Amazonian Clay Illuminating Serum   (used promo code, interested in trying it)



Good buys! I used to have the FF clarifying shampoo but rarely used it. I think it's good at removing product build-up mostly, something I didn't have an issue with. Oh, I want to try the Josie Maran Argan Oil. Right now I use her oil for hair and it smells so good!

Also, this might be silly, but how do you use the 4-step buffer? I never buff my nails before painting them, but probably should.


----------



## viba424

I bought PF Happy Booster in Rose today and Im disappointed in the quality of the packaging. The clasp is broken and the pan is glued in sideways so the hearts are at a 45 degree angle. Im thinking I need to exchange it. If I cant carry it, thats not cool. Boooo. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## gga

Just got some Dr. Brandt Pores No More pore refiner and 3 Clarins eyeshadow quartets. I also got some Cle de Peau extra silky lipsticks. I love the CdP extra rich lipsticks, but they always break too easily. Also, my Chantecaille sea turtle palette and Hakuhodo portable mini brush sets arrived. They are THE best very short-handled brushes I've ever had, and I like to keep a set for travel and one for my office.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^ I saw pictures of the sea turtles palette, very cute!


----------



## sunglow

OPI- Houston we have a purple
Chloe rollerball perfume
Dior Sunset Cafe palette
Bilss ingrown eliminating pads (hope these work)
The Boscia set is a free 500 pt Sephora gift


----------



## krazydaisy

gga i think the turtle shadows are cute too pupe love the lipstick color


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

The Sea Turtles pallette is not only cute as hell, the shadows are beautiful.  I want it so bad but I know that I'd end up never using it because I wouldn't want to wipe the turtles off.


----------



## gga

BourgeoisStoner said:


> The Sea Turtles pallette is not only cute as hell, the shadows are beautiful.  I want it so bad but I know that I'd end up never using it because I wouldn't want to wipe the turtles off.



I got the tiger palette, and the colors turned out to be all wrong for me. When I saw the turtles, I knew the colors would be better. But like you, I don't want to mess up the pretty turtles. I've tried 2 times this morning to use it, and I can't!!  Argh!  It's like getting the first scratch on a new bag. I think I'll have to turn my nieces loose on it first, lol.


----------



## Beenie

*pupeluv* that lippie is GOREGY if you're bored and wanna swatch, Beenie wants to see .

*viba424* I am sorry you have this issue with your Happy Booster, mine was perfect but I am also not carrying it so sitting in my MU storage it doesn't get beat up. I say try to exchange since it is an amazing product, IMO.

*gga* aaahhhhh CdP lippies! And Sea Turtles!!! LOVE. I would LOVE to see pics of your brushes (not that I am allowed any, I am just a nosy broad ).


----------



## gga

I can try to take pics of the brushes later, but it's this set.  

http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_9&products_id=200

the brushes are about 3" in length, and they're really soft and work really well.  I've tried 3 other small travel sets, and they've all been horrible.  I'm so happy to find this one, finally.


----------



## ElephanyGirl




----------



## libelle

A Inglot palette!


----------



## Beenie

gga said:


> I can try to take pics of the brushes later, but it's this set.
> 
> http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_9&products_id=200
> 
> the brushes are about 3" in length, and they're really soft and work really well. I've tried 3 other small travel sets, and they've all been horrible. I'm so happy to find this one, finally.


 
Wow, they even LOOK soft and luxe. Nice!



libelle said:


> A Inglot palette!


 
Beautiful colors!


----------



## gga

libelle said:


> A Inglot palette!



I have GOT to get to an Inglot store.  Gorgeous palette, libelle.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

libelle said:


> A Inglot palette!



Gorgeous!  I especially love the yellow, green, and blue in the bottom row.


----------



## libelle

Thanks *Beenie*, *gga*, & *BourgeoisStoner*! I'm over the moon in love the green and last blue so far!


----------



## Tangerine

Nail Polishes:

*
Nars Desperado* (has anyone tried a full manicure with this one yet?)

*Chanel Vendetta*


----------



## bnjj

Beenie, I am so sorry.  I have barely been on the forum the past two weeks and I still have not unpacked my Dior makeup case.  I will post a pic of it this weekend.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Tangerine said:


> *Nars Desperado* (has anyone tried a full manicure with this one yet?)



I passed on this one because it's similar to MASH.  I'd love to see your mani when it's done.


----------



## pmburk

BourgeoisStoner said:


> The Sea Turtles pallette is not only cute as hell, the shadows are beautiful. I want it so bad but I know that I'd end up never using it because I wouldn't want to wipe the turtles off.


 
 That's how I feel! I LOVE that palette but I know it would sit unused because I wouldn't want to defile the cute little turtles. 



viba424 said:


> I bought PF Happy Booster in Rose today and Im disappointed in the quality of the packaging. The clasp is broken and the pan is glued in sideways so the hearts are at a 45 degree angle. Im thinking I need to exchange it. If I cant carry it, thats not cool. Boooo. Anybody else have this problem?


 
That is frustrating! I didn't have those issues with mine. It is straight in the package, and all the ones I've looked at in the store appear straight, so I think you just got a bad one. However, I will say that the packaging & clasp are *not* super sturdy or high-end, by any means. I kept opening mine to sniff it (I know, I'm a dork) and the clasp popped off, but I was able to pop it right back on. I would definitely see if you can exchange it.


----------



## declaredbeauty

libelle said:


> A Inglot palette!



I can't wait to try Inglot!


----------



## pmburk

I don't know if this counts as a purchase or not, since I didn't actually pay anything for it... my husband made me a stainless steel mixing palette!  Very similar to the attached pic. One side of the palette is highly polished, so it could be used as a mirror. The stainless is easy to clean and it fits perfectly into the front pocket of my brush belt. 

I don't really mix stuff very often, but I do stipple liquid foundation, and I dislike putting it on my hand because so much gets absorbed into my skin and it is messy. 

I feel like Charlie Sheen because it is such a winner!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

BOOM!  I love it.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Nars Turkish delight
MAC:
Pro longwear concealer NC30
Whirl lipliner
Haux eye shadow


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Benefit Stay Put Set
Hampton Sun SPF 15 Gel
Guerlain Bronze Tinted Moisturizer






MAC Pink Cult Blush
Sheen Supreme L/S Ultra Darling
L/S Pretty Please


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

I just purchase the same lipstick Pretty Please, I love it )


----------



## mcb100

my first Chanel lippies
        -Beige Guitare
         -Blizzard
can't wait to try them out. will probably be buying more if i like them.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Bare Escentuals Face Brush~Ebay $1.04+$3.95 shipping*
*Bare Escentuals Eye Color in Exquisite~Ebay~*
*Bare Escentuals Mineral Foundation~(Lightx2)$22.50 w/shipping*
*Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil~x 2~$10.98*


----------



## pmburk

Ran into Target for something else and bought Weleda Wild Rose cleansing lotion for $4 (normally $19) on a clearance endcap.


----------



## girlygirl3

mcb100 said:


> my first Chanel lippies
> -Beige Guitare
> -Blizzard
> can't wait to try them out. will probably be buying more if i like them.


 
Wow, these were my first too and I loved them!  You'll definitely more!


----------



## Beenie

*pmburk* that is so cool what your DH made you! I actually asked my MAC MUA for the little glass petri dishes they use for foundation and loving it, but your palette is so much cooler!

Thanks, *bnjj* I cannot wait to see it.

Good finds, *dawnqueenb69*!

*mcb100* I just got my first Chanel lippie and I gotta say, there is something special about pulling that tube out of my MU bag.


----------



## pupeluv

Two Armani #2's came in today, La Femme Bleue eye pencil and Sheer Blush (both in #2)


----------



## italianalady10

Costal Scents 88 Warm Eyeshadow Palette.(its amazing)

Bath and Body Works Dark Kiss. I got the whole product line. Its there best yet.


----------



## pupeluv

mcb100 said:


> my first Chanel lippies
> -Beige Guitare
> -Blizzard
> can't wait to try them out. will probably be buying more if i like them.


 
Oh Congrats! I tried Beige Guitare last weekend with Peregrina and I can't stop thinking about it...I loved it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

today a gift bag at NM .. bought Cle de peau T6, 110 & 117


----------



## Spendaholic

Origins High Potency Night-A-Mins Moisture Cream.


----------



## bnjj

Beenie, it's not really fancy.  It opens to a couple zippered, removable pouches and an area for brushes and other items and large mirror.


----------



## Amanda Diva

Mac eyelashes #10


----------



## c0uture

Opi Rumple's Wiggin (Mini Bottle)
Essie Fiji
Essie Little Brown Dress
Essie Mint Candy Apple


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

bnjj said:


> Beenie, it's not really fancy.  It opens to a couple zippered, removable pouches and an area for brushes and other items and large mirror.



OMG, that thing is awesome.


----------



## lovemysavior

Anastasia's Brow kit, Jack Black's Lip Balm, MAC Pink Cult blush, and MAC's Copperplate e/s.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

So jealous of everyone that got their hands on Pink Cult.


----------



## regretless

100% pure caffeine eye cream
it smells like caramel cookies! ^^





















too faced natural eye kit


----------



## Beenie

bnjj said:


> Beenie, it's not really fancy. It opens to a couple zippered, removable pouches and an area for brushes and other items and large mirror.


 
Oh how wrong you are. It is QUITE amazing and one of the coolest things I have ever seen to travel with. You MUST come visit me in Florida for a pool party and bring that with you. You'll need MU at night for margaritas 



BourgeoisStoner said:


> OMG, that thing is awesome.


 
See,* bnjj, BourgeoisStoner* agrees with me!


----------



## bnjj

You guys are too funny!

I would love to bring my MU case to Florida right about now. This Canadian is SICK of winter!!

That Too Faced Natural Eye Palette is beautiful.  I want it but I have the Naked palette so probably don't need both.


----------



## mcb100

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua foundation in B10 Beige Pastel
Chanel glossimor in Seashell
NARS  Sheer Glow Matte foundation in Deauville
NARS powder in Deauville
NARS blush in Oasis
NARS velvet gloss lip pencil in Bettina
NARS lip gloss in Striptease

 So excited to try all this out. I should probably go on a ban soon.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*ecoTools Bamboo foundation brush$5.98@ Walmart~Smashbox Lipgloss duo (Tempt) w/ a brush~Ebay$6.95~Mac Viva Gaga Glam Lipglass~Ebay$20.00~*


----------



## pmburk

Chanel glossimer in Twinkle
Chanel lipstick in Cashmere
Sisley Paris glossy gloss in Passiflora
Burt's Bees lip gloss in Pucker Berry
Fresh brown sugar body polish
Fresh sugarbath lemon bath cube


----------



## GingerSnap527

Got the last Physician's Formula Happy Booster blush in Rose! Tried it on and I think it may give the pink color I was looking for.

Also picked up some Seche Clear Base Coat.


----------



## girlygirl3

Olay Regenerating serum
Olay Micro-sculpting serum


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Just placed a Sephora order:
*Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream
*Illamasqua Nail Polish in:
-Gamma
-Fern
-Loella
*100 Point Perk: Hello Kitty Glittercute Eyeliner in Grape Soda
*Marc Jacobs Daisy sample
*Michael Kors Very Hollywood sample


----------



## penelope tree

Latest stuff:
Chanel rouge coco lipsticks in Magnolia and Chintz 
Chanel eyeshadow quad in Smoky Eyes
NARS Zulu nail polish
Waiting for:
Urban Decay eyeshadow stick thing in Mercury
MAC paint pot Painterly
MAC lipstick Russian Red
Chanel Pearl Drop nail polish (by mistake)
Chanel LE eyeshadow palette
Plus some nail polishes from evilbay.

I'm so excited to get the palette. Will post pics 
And then I can't buy anything for a while!


----------



## jewels2u

I love these shea butter bath fizzies! The price is awesome. Also, they offer free shipping on 10 now (used to be 12). 

The shea makes my skin feel so good & they are huge.

http://www.fizzbutter.com


----------



## MrsTGreen

China Glaze NP in Zombie Zest

Sinful Colors NP in: Nail Junkie, Rise & Shine, Big Daddy, Let's Meet

SH Hard As Nails Hardener & Cuticle Sticks


----------



## gina1023

Dior Iconic Extreme mascara, Tarte Amazonian Clay blush in Dollface, Hourglass Prodigy lipgloss in Eden, UD 24/7 e/l in 1999 and Underground, Lorac Creamy Brow Pencil in Auburn


----------



## Angelic Pretty

I did some shopping over the weekend.

Avon lipstick,mascara and moisturizer 
Baba de Caracol (hair product)
Carmex
Sephora Blotting papers
Wet n Wild eyeshadow
Hard Candy eyeshadow
Rimmel eyeshadow and thats it


----------



## missgiannina

estee lauder perfectly clean


----------



## Bella613

NARS eyeshadow duo in "All About Eve"


----------



## bluekit

Benefit - Big Beautiful Eyes, eyeshadow combination set
Smashbox Master's Class Style Files
Benefit "to go"  - Stay Put set
OPI NP - Over the Taupe


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl




----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW Signature Vanillas Lemon Body Cream, Body Mist and Shower Gel I can't get enough of this scent!

MAC Fluidline in Blitz & Glitz and Calm Cool & Collected Trio





Lancome Taupe Craze


----------



## Spendaholic

E45 cream


----------



## NoSnowHere

And the hard to find palettes in comfort zone & petal pusher


----------



## alexandra28

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess fragance


----------



## missgiannina

i purchased a clinique bottom lash mascara


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Pink Cloud


----------



## MrsTGreen

Revlon NP in Perplex
Sinful Colors NP in Green Ocean
ELF Flat Top Powder Brush


----------



## regretless

hollywoodbadgrl, the toe separators look really cute!!


----------



## regretless

essence - narcisco rodriguez


----------



## Sweetwon

Kiss nail stickers
Hard Candy Glossaholic lipgloss in Tipsy
Hard Candy Fox in a Box blush in Smooth Talker
Wet n Wild Petal Pusher palette


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chloe eau de parfum


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess
EL Tiramisu Lipstick
Bobbi Brown Long Wear Makeup Removers


----------



## pupeluv

A little purchase arrived today. Rock & Republic Face Powder Brush 101 & Blush Brush 102


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau lipstick #117 & T6


----------



## mirason

My little contribution..


----------



## nicci404

mirason said:


> My little contribution..



look at all the Chanel!


----------



## kokolaroo

SIMPLE soothing toner and facewash. im surprised such a basic brand can be so good!  and oh its my first post ! hopefully ill be loving purse forum like everyone else here !


----------



## Lucysky

mirason said:


> My little contribution..



wow! love it


----------



## pupeluv

mirason said:


> My little contribution..


 

Little??!, WowSa that's a Haul!  Hi, neighbor I'm in Atl too.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

mirason said:


> My little contribution..


 

Can never get enough of a Chanel haul


----------



## beatrixkiddo

mirason said:


> My little contribution..


 
Wowsa indeed? So was it all a planned purchase or impulse? (I've been known to go in for 2 things and come out with 8...)


----------



## declaredbeauty

mirason said:


> My little contribution..



Chanel, Dior, YSL


----------



## mspera

*Mirason* - quite a lovely haul of Chanel!  You lucky gal!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC lady gaga 2 lipstick & Hard Candy glossaholic in gorgeous.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Victoria Secret body cream in love spell x2 & candy.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Urban Decay Wallflower Lip Gloss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Essie Kisses & Bisses Polish - When did Walgreens get Essie? Now I'll never leave without a polish!


----------



## karester

it'sanaddiction said:


> Essie Kisses & Bisses Polish - *When did Walgreens get Essie?* Now I'll never leave without a polish!



Ever since L'Oreal bought Essie.  Now you can buy it everywhere.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau lips T6 & 117
Chanel rouge extrait #59
Dior nail polish red masai
Chanel nail polish diabolique


----------



## gga

The Cle de Peau extra silky lipsticks. Lovelovelove these!


----------



## Angelic Pretty




----------



## merekat703

How do the Hard Candy box blush compare to Benefits?  





Sweetwon said:


> Kiss nail stickers
> Hard Candy Glossaholic lipgloss in Tipsy
> Hard Candy Fox in a Box blush in Smooth Talker
> Wet n Wild Petal Pusher palette


----------



## merekat703

most recent buys


----------



## Jasmine K.

it'sanaddiction said:


> Essie Kisses & Bisses Polish - When did Walgreens get Essie? Now I'll never leave without a polish!



Walgreens, Walmart, Rite Aid and other drug stores carry them now. I went on a crazy splurge!


----------



## mcb100

Sultra The Bombshell clampless curling iron (This one's for my cousin. I ordered it for her, and she's gonna pay me back.) 
Sample of Paco Rabanne 1 Million perfume
Bare Escentuals Wearable Eye Kit in Meet The Nuts


----------



## gina1023

Nars Cairo e/s
Tarte AC blush in Blissful
The Body Shop Tea Tree Cleanser, Tea Tree Skin Clearing Lotion and Vitamin C Skin Boost
Hourglass e/s duo in Exhibition
Sephora by OPI in Curve-aceous


----------



## declaredbeauty

A few purchases over the past week:






Hello Kitty Makeup Bag
NARS Blush in Desire
Face Secrets Fan Brush 
NYX Black Label lipsticks in: Bling, Dandy, and Dusty Rose
NYX Lipstick in Rhea
NYX Slim Lip Liners in: Nutmeg, Currant, and Peekaboo Neutral
Urban Decay All Nighter Setting Spray
DUO lash adhesive 
Lacoste Love of Pink Perfume
NYX Mega Lip Shine in Miami Babe
MAC Prep + Prime Skin Refined Zone Treatment
NYX Concealer in a Jar in Tan


----------



## Beenie

Nice haul, *declaredbeauty*. I LOVE that NARS blush. Where is that fan brush from? I am not familiar with that brand.

Hello Smashbox gloss haul,* merekat*!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

merekat703 said:


> most recent buys


what SB glossies are those?


----------



## pmburk

- Elf mineral foundation 
- MAC grey tone eyeshadow quad


----------



## merekat703

bunnymasseuse said:


> what SB glossies are those?


 They are Aura and Afterglow


----------



## declaredbeauty

Beenie said:


> *Nice haul, declaredbeauty. I LOVE that NARS blush. Where is that fan brush from? I am not familiar with that brand.*
> 
> Hello Smashbox gloss haul,* merekat*!



Thanks! I got the brush from Sally's. Never heard of the brand Face Secrets but I figured for $7 and Sally's awesome return policy it's worth a try.


----------



## Beenie

thanks,* declaredbeauty* please let us know your thoughts when you use it. I have been interested in a fan brush.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Nirvana


----------



## penelope tree

I am still waiting for my Chanel quint, nearly two weeks later! They cancelled my order when apparently it sold out, but didn't tell me, and I only managed to re-order the other day.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

L'Oreal Revitalift Night Cream
Crest 3D whitestrips


----------



## merekat703

Todays finds!
OPI- Can you Tapas this? 
China Glaze- First Class Ticket
Essie- Lady Godiva
MAC- Pink Plaid
MAC - WOoo Me ( it wasn't sold out!!!!!!!)


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS aqua gel hydrator
NARS l/g in Angelika
gwp:  Albatross / Torrid blush duo


----------



## momofgirls

Mac Studio Fix
Viva Glama Gaga 2


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Deborah Lippmann Hard Rock Hydrating Hardener & Naked Polish
Redken Wax Blast


----------



## it'sanaddiction

RBL Iconoclast & Insouciant


----------



## Designer_Love

ulta haul


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior masai red & rock coat


----------



## girlygirl3

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense silk e/s in #4 Pulp Fiction


----------



## bnjj

- Hello Kitty Apple Gloss
- Hello Kitty Apple Cheeks
- Hello Kitty Brush Set (will be going back)
- Carol's Daughter hair milk x 2
- Too Faced Natural Eye Palette


----------



## lovemysavior

Picked up NARS Deep Throat blush and NARS Turkish Delight l/g.


----------



## nicci404

Moroccan Oil Shampoo & Conditioner
Paul Mitchell - Hot Off the Press
ELF - Fan Brush
Jennifer Lopez - Deseo perfume
Essie n/p- Sew Pysched & Pop Art Pink


----------



## Jeannam2008

Went to CVS yesterday and bough the Jergen's Natural Glow lotion. I've been using this for years!
Then I also bought to nail polish colors from Essie


----------



## Love Of My Life

today exclusive to Sephora guerlain kohl for the eyes in fabulous packaging...


----------



## *Jem*

Fresh brown sugar body wash- obsessed with this scent
Tarts cheek stain in flush
Hourglass Aura lip stain in Scarlet


----------



## alice87

nail polish by Lancome and lipstick by Lancome and wonderful gift with purchase! Too bad Nordstrom was out of the limited edition nail polish.


----------



## alice87

photo


----------



## Angelic Pretty

Givenchy blush gelee
elf liquid eye liner
sephora powder foundation


----------



## Sweetwon

merekat703 said:


> How do the Hard Candy box blush compare to Benefits?



I wish I could help you, but I don't have any Benefit blush to compare.


----------



## Spendaholic

Zoya Nail Polish - Felicity.


----------



## pupeluv

In the past few days I got, Shiseido Accentuating Stick S3, Estee Lauder Lipstick in Crystal baby, Urban Decay e/l in Corrupt.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Spendaholic said:


> Zoya Nail Polish - Felicity.


Very pretty, will hope to see a swatch from you to determine whether it goes on my want list too!


----------



## Spendaholic

bunnymasseuse said:


> Very pretty, will hope to see a swatch from you to determine whether it goes on my want list too!


 
 *bunnymasseuse* - I've done some swatches, you can find them on the Zoya thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-car...ail-polish-shades-412329-58.html#post18431297


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain kohl for my eyes
Guerlain rouge g lipstick...


----------



## Beenie

hotshot said:


> Guerlain kohl for my eyes
> Guerlain rouge g lipstick...


 
I want BOTH of those!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Physician's Formula Happy Booster Blush in Natural (already have the rose and I love them!)


----------



## merekat703

Revlon- Matte Pink Sky


----------



## gina1023

It's been a stressful couple of weeks...that works as an excuse, right? :shame:

Bobbi Brown Longwear Gel e/l - Forest, Black Mauve and Black Plum
Bobbi Brown Metallic e/s - Navajo
Bobbi Brown Shimmerwash e/s - Rose Gold
Too Faced Leopard Love Complexion Perfection Kit
Nars Midsummer Dream set (replacing my Hungry Heart duo I broke depotting, NOT depotting this one!)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

China Glaze 2 for $10 at Sallys Beauty Supply.


----------



## noon

Clinique dramatically different moisturizing lotion


----------



## Tasi

Loreal Eye Defense ~I'm just testing this product out.  
Olay Night Firming Cream  ~ I love this stuff!


----------



## girlygirl3

gina1023 said:


> It's been a stressful couple of weeks...that works as an excuse, right? :shame:
> 
> Bobbi Brown Longwear Gel e/l - Forest, Black Mauve and Black Plum
> Bobbi Brown Metallic e/s - Navajo
> Bobbi Brown Shimmerwash e/s - Rose Gold
> Too Faced Leopard Love Complexion Perfection Kit
> Nars Midsummer Dream set (replacing my Hungry Heart duo I broke depotting, NOT depotting this one!)


 
Nice stress relievers!


----------



## girlygirl3

At the CCO, I picked up Bobbi Brown's hydrating eye cream and an Estee Lauder gwp set, which includes samples of Day Wear Plus creme, Take It Away makeup remover, Projectionist mascara, lipstick in Passion Fruit and an e/s duo with Petal and Mocha.  What I really wanted was the set of two cosmetic bags, 1 large and 1 for the purse!


----------



## Spendaholic

John Frieda Precision Foam medium golden brown 5G
John Frieda Shine Release Conditioner Chocolate to Expresso
Vaseline For Men Deodorant x2
Mouth Wash.


----------



## merekat703

MAC- Niki Manaj Pink Friday. 
Theres pics in my blog.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Some Drugstore/Beauty.com items for my trip!

Burt's Bees After Sun
Bain de Soleil Gelee
Butter London Mini Nail Polish Remover
Revlon Lipstick
Black Jack Lip Balm
And of course Dramamine!


----------



## eminere

. Clinique Liquid Facial Soap Mild
. Clinique Super Rescue Antioxidant Night Moisturiser Dry to Very Dry
. Clinique Airbrush Concealer 04 Neutral Fair
. Tom Ford for Men EDT


----------



## ByMoonlight

Guerlain Kiss Kiss Strass Lipstick in 362 Corail Dentelle! 
The Body Shop Tea Tree 4-Piece Facial Skin-Care Regime


----------



## Lucysky

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb
Chanel Nailpolish - Illusion D'or
Chanel Nailpolish - Rodeo Drive
Dior Nailpolish - Rock Coat


----------



## ellacoach

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## Kansashalo

So I said that I was NOT going to buy any more lipgloss until I used up more of my current stash (COMPLETE FAIL)


Smashbox In Bloom Limitless Long Wearing Gloss in Endless Kiss
Buxum lip gloss in Gabby


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Kansashalo said:


> So I said that I was NOT going to buy any more lipgloss until I used up more of my current stash (COMPLETE FAIL)
> 
> 
> Smashbox In Bloom Limitless Long Wearing Gloss in Endless Kiss
> Buxum lip gloss in Gabby


Nice, let me know how you like that gloss color, I didn't pick any of them up yet.


----------



## nicci404

Kansashalo said:


> So I said that I was NOT going to buy any more lipgloss until I used up more of my current stash (COMPLETE FAIL)
> 
> 
> Smashbox In Bloom Limitless Long Wearing Gloss in Endless Kiss
> Buxum lip gloss in Gabby



I love Buxom glosses!


----------



## nicci404

Lucysky said:


> Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb
> Chanel Nailpolish - Illusion D'or
> Chanel Nailpolish - Rodeo Drive
> Dior Nailpolish - Rock Coat



Rodeo Drive is so pretty!!


----------



## treschictx

Benefit Brow Zings and She Laq and Laura Mercier Repair Eye Cream


----------



## Sweetwon

Some Clinique goodies..
Clarifying lotion and Pore Refining Solution. 
The SA was really nice and gave me both free gifts! I think she felt bad because everything that I wanted they were out of.  But at least I got lots of freebies!
And WnW Cool as a Cucumber


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac cream color base in pearl
Mac lusterglass in flusterose
Cover girl lash blast


----------



## girlygirl3

NoSnowHere said:


> Mac cream color base in pearl
> Mac lusterglass in flusterose
> Cover girl lash blast


 
Flusterose is one of my faves!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Sweetwon said:


> Some Clinique goodies..
> Clarifying lotion and Pore Refining Solution.
> The SA was really nice and gave me both free gifts! I think she felt bad because everything that I wanted they were out of.  But at least I got lots of freebies!
> And WnW Cool as a Cucumber



It all blends together.


----------



## nicci404

Dior Addict Lipstick - Tailleur Bar 
Dior Lip Pencil - Natural Beige


----------



## gina1023

More stress relief shopping (yes, that is a shameless excuse)!

Nars- Voyage and Fez e/s, Mustique Multiple, Adelita n/p, Smudgeproof e/s base and a new Luster blush due to me hitting pan last week
Bobbi Brown- Long-wear Gel e/l in Violet Ink, Ivy Shimmer Ink and Chocolate Shimmer Ink, Sheer Loose Powder in Pale Yellow
China Glaze- Dorothy Who, Fairy Dust, Ruby Pumps, Nova, Medallion, Orange Marmalade, Emerald Sparkle
Essie- Dive Bar, Plumberry, Sole Mate, Midnight Cami
OPI Canadian Maple Leaf
Color Club n/p Magic Attraction
Funky Fingers n/p Moonwalk


----------



## ColdSteel

Sally Hansen insta-dry in Blue Away
Olay Pro-X cleansing system... I am so curious about this and hope it works out for me. I've read reviews from women with the same skin I have (Oily t-zone, only break out near my hairline and where my bangs lay) and it seems promising.


----------



## EllAva

Cargo OneBase
Benefit Sugar Bomb
Sephora foundation brush
Blending sponge


----------



## Bella613

MAC- "Sugarrimmed" and "Internationalist"
MAC- Brush cleaner
Urban Decay "Do Me"


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lippmann I Know What Boys Like & Girls Just Want to Have Fun
Nars Habanero Duo


----------



## twinklestani

Chanel Nailpolish - Dragon
Opi Nailpolish - hot & spicy


----------



## Beenie

*it'sanaddiction* those 2 Lippmann polishes together would make a really cute spring-y french mani.


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Lippmann I Know What Boys Like & Girls Just Want to Have Fun
> Nars Habanero Duo


 
Ooh, I got Habanera recently too!  I always wanted to try it but I didn't think it would work on me.  I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Angelic Pretty

and


----------



## maryoo

Just bought a new Makeup Brush Set and Case...


----------



## webbie

I had purchased the pump version of this Biotherm lait corporel body milk at the Berlin airport and unfortunately they didn't sell on U.S. online site so when my DH took a trip to Germany made sure he replenished my stock along with Eau Vitaminee shower gel/perfumed body milk


----------



## gre8dane

webbie said:


> I had purchased the pump version of this Biotherm lait corporel body milk at the Berlin airport and unfortunately they didn't sell on U.S. online site so when my DH took a trip to Germany made sure he replenished my stock along with Eau Vitaminee shower gel/perfumed body milk


 
LOVE the Lait Corporel!


----------



## webbie

gre8dane said:


> LOVE the Lait Corporel!


There's just something about its scent and texture that has me hooked!


----------



## KayuuKathey

D&G 6 L'amoureux
White Diamonds - Liz Taylor (RIP)
Dolce and Gabbana Rose the One


----------



## Sweetwon

OPI ~ Little Teasers, William Tell Me About OPI, Yodel Me On My Cell, Cuckoo For This Color
Petites ~ Pink Diamond
Clinique Chubby Sticks ~ Chunky Cherry and Graped-Up


----------



## girlygirl3

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense e/s #9 Rock Sand
Giorgio Armani Maestro e/s #27 (medium brown)
Giorgio Armani Regenessence multi corrective rejuvenating cream


----------



## regretless

sweetwon! i've been eyeing the clinique chubby sticks for a while now. how do you like them?


----------



## NoSnowHere

OPI It's Ft Worth It
Boots #7 day cream
Viva La Juicy


----------



## Sweetwon

regretless said:


> sweetwon! i've been eyeing the clinique chubby sticks for a while now. how do you like them?



I really like them. They last a long time and seem to be moisturizing. The only bad thing about them is that they are hard to find. I have been searching for the watermelon one and they never have it. This time I got lucky and had more choices so decided to try these two.


----------



## mcb100

just bought Laura Mercier translucent finishing powder, as well as Stila gold shimmer pigment and a few things from MAC that I posted in the MAC purchases thread.


----------



## qudz104

physicians formula mood enhancing blush, PF organic mascara, PF eyeliner trio, and covergirl lashblast mascara. a huge slew of nailpolishes are not included


----------



## vjenn001

Most recently purchased L'Oreal Sulfate-Free shampoo and conditioner after reading a bunch of articles about the harsh effects of sulfates and other chemicals on your hair and scalp. I also splurged on Bumble and Bumble Tonic Lotion for a leave-in conditioner at the salon after getting my hair done. So far satisfied with my purchases!


----------



## Micey

My Van Cleef and Arpels 10 motif necklace in gold and black onyx.  I'm saving up for another one so I can link them and wear it long!  LOVE MY NECKLACE!


----------



## BagloverBurr

This thread is for beauty purchases  


Micey said:


> My Van Cleef and Arpels 10 motif necklace in gold and black onyx.  I'm saving up for another one so I can link them and wear it long!  LOVE MY NECKLACE!


----------



## Beenie

qudz104 said:


> physicians formula mood enhancing blush, PF organic mascara, PF eyeliner trio, and covergirl lashblast mascara. a huge slew of nailpolishes are not included


 
I have to tell you that the PF Happy Booster blush is my most worn blush and I LOVE it SOOO SOOOO SOOOO much! I have plenty of higher end blushes but that one steals the show for me. I am wanting to try the bronzer next but someone went and took ALL the $3 off coupons from all the ones at the store


----------



## EllAva

Too Faced Glamour To Go II palette.  

I'd never seen this before and I'm in LOVE with all the colors.  For $19, it is unbeatable.


----------



## jellybebe

Just got the UD 24/7 eyeliner pencil. Still trying to find my perfect eyeliner. I find gels too thick, wet black eyeshadow is too fussy and pencils sometimes smudge too much.


----------



## qudz104

Beenie said:


> I have to tell you that the PF Happy Booster blush is my most worn blush and I LOVE it SOOO SOOOO SOOOO much! I have plenty of higher end blushes but that one steals the show for me. I am wanting to try the bronzer next but someone went and took ALL the $3 off coupons from all the ones at the store



its amazing! ive only used it like twice but like you said, its so much beter then even the high end ones! and there werent any coupons in my cvs either, but luckily, i went to a rite aid as well and they had coupons on their blushes so i bought the blush there instead, lol.


----------



## missgiannina

mac 138 and 222 brushes


----------



## ladyash

EllAva said:


> Too Faced Glamour To Go II palette.
> 
> I'd never seen this before and I'm in LOVE with all the colors.  For $19, it is unbeatable.



I bought this last year to take with me when I travel since it's easier than bringing everything seperate and I LOVE it and it's such a good price you just can't beat it!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Lavanila Vanilla Coconut Perfume! I love it! And it doesn't make my eye water like most other perfumes. Can't wait to pick up the travel size.


----------



## vjenn001

Ooh I am dying to smell all the Lavanila scents! I need a perfume change


----------



## Kikuyu

My most recent purchase has been the Creme de La Mer face cream and also body cream in a jar.  I am hoping they work as well as claimed so far so good!  My skin feels great and looks really nice and dewy as well.  Hopefully no breakouts from the heavy cream but I have extremely dry skin and often find that I need a heavy moisturizer to keep thinks looking pretty.


----------



## mspera

^ Love the La Mer Body Cream - so luxurious and fabulous.  You will love using it.


----------



## EllAva

ladyash said:


> I bought this last year to take with me when I travel since it's easier than bringing everything seperate and I LOVE it and it's such a good price you just can't beat it!



I've used it every day.  I love everything about it, particularly the neutrality of the eyeshadows and blush.  It's like a mini-Naked Palette to me.


----------



## gina1023

declaredbeauty said:


> Lavanila Vanilla Coconut Perfume! I love it! And it doesn't make my eye water like most other perfumes. Can't wait to pick up the travel size.


 
This is fabulous!  Sometimes I layer mine with the Lavanila Vanilla Passionfruit, TDF!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Bare Escentuals eye color in Present~Lancome Juicy Tube in Moulin Rose~Lancome Makeup bag!!!!


----------



## cobalt71

declaredbeauty said:


> Lavanila Vanilla Coconut Perfume! I love it! And it doesn't make my eye water like most other perfumes. Can't wait to pick up the travel size.


i tried and loved them all, my current favorite is the one in Passion Fruit. It smells simular to Hanae Mori Butterfly, i think and i love it


----------



## Beenie

dawnqueenb69 said:


> Bare Escentuals eye color in Present~Lancome Juicy Tube in Moulin Rose~Lancome Makeup bag!!!!


 
That Lancome bag is extra pretty


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Beenie said:


> That Lancome bag is extra pretty


 *Thank you  Its bigger than I thought though..I ordered it on Ebay!!!*


----------



## vjenn001

Just got a CHI Infratech Ionic Action hair dryer on clearance @ Marshall's for $22! I did a quick Google search on my iPhone and saw it being sold for up to $150. I had to get it. Hopefully it's a great hair dryer!


----------



## declaredbeauty

cobalt71 said:


> i tried and loved them all, my current favorite is the one in Passion Fruit. It smells simular to Hanae Mori Butterfly, i think and i love it





gina1023 said:


> This is fabulous!  Sometimes I layer mine with the Lavanila Vanilla Passionfruit, TDF!



I need to re-smell Vanilla Passion Fruit.. I didn't get a chance to actually test it out because once I smelled the Vanilla Coconut I was sold.


----------



## maggiesze1

~ Makeup Forever Aquarelle 
~ Clé de Peau Beaute Lipgloss in N5


----------



## ellacoach

Fresh sugar lip polish
Fresh Rose Water toner
Bond No 9 Scent of Peace 1.7 oz bottle


----------



## pond23

Chanel Bonheur Rouge Coco Shine, Back2MAC for Velvet Teddy lipstick


----------



## vjenn001

I need to smell this Lavanila ASAP! I'm so intrigued


----------



## pupeluv

No "New" stuff but new to me. MAC Blushcreme Lilicent, eyeshadows in Mulled Cider, 100 strokes & Night manoeuvres, lip pencil in life's a breeze & Viva glam VI S.E. Guerlain Meteorites 10 Nacre des mers.


----------



## mcb100

went to Ulta yesterday. picked up Keratin Complex Color Care conditioner and a Smashbox fan brush. (I was surprised at how soft Smashbox brushes are. They seem like really good quality.)


----------



## lalalalena2211

Went out on an errand at Target/Ulta and am pretty proud of myself! Aside from the ice breakers, I stuck to everything on my "shopping list!" 












Target
- Mio liquid water enhancers: strawberry watermelon and berry pomegranate 
- Conair brush set 
- ecotools brushes 
- ice breakers 

ULTA
- Urban Decay glitter eyeliners in distortion & glam rock 
- Urban Decay 24/7 shadow pencil in clinic 
- Macadamia deep repair masque
- OPI nail envy 
- OPI tickle my france-y


----------



## pmburk

Elf mineral eyeshadows from Target - Celebrity, Socialite, Earthy, Outdoorsy, Elegant, Golden, Wild, Angelic, Smoldering, and Seductive.

I bought these in $5 value sets, so ended up paying $20 total for 10 shadows & 2 brushes.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mcb100 said:


> went to Ulta yesterday. picked up Keratin Complex Color Care conditioner and a Smashbox fan brush. (I was surprised at how soft Smashbox brushes are. They seem like really good quality.)


I love SB fan brushes, great for blush!



pupeluv said:


> No "New" stuff but new to me. MAC Blushcreme Lilicent, eyeshadows in Mulled Cider, 100 strokes & Night manoeuvres, lip pencil in life's a breeze & Viva glam VI S.E. Guerlain Meteorites 10 Nacre des mers.


I'm prob going to get my first Guerlain Meteorites with the next VIB for Sephora!


----------



## pupeluv

bunnymasseuse said:


> I love SB fan brushes, great for blush!
> 
> 
> I'm prob going to get my first Guerlain Meteorites with the next VIB for Sephora!


 

I'm already planning which one to get next. I'll have to check out the SB fan brush as I was thinking about getting one from Laura Mercier but I'll check this one out first.


----------



## nicci404

lalalalena2211 said:


> Went out on an errand at Target/Ulta and am pretty proud of myself! Aside from the ice breakers, I stuck to everything on my "shopping list!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target
> - Mio liquid water enhancers: strawberry watermelon and berry pomegranate
> - Conair brush set
> - ecotools brushes
> - ice breakers
> 
> 
> how do you like the Macadamia deep repair masque? I hear a lot of reviews on it.
> ULTA
> - Urban Decay glitter eyeliners in distortion & glam rock
> - Urban Decay 24/7 shadow pencil in clinic
> - Macadamia deep repair masque
> - OPI nail envy
> - OPI tickle my france-y



how do you like the Macadamia deep repair masque?? I hear a lot of reviews on it.


----------



## chinkee21

I went a little nail polish crazy 

Transdesign.com order
Orlay Royal Navy
China Glaze Hey Sailor
China Glaze Sea Spray
OPI Jade is the New Black
OPI Barefoot in Barcelona
Essie Sand Tropez
Essie Topless & Barefoot
Essie Nice is Nice
CND Effect Gold Shimmer
CND Jade Sparkle
CDN Sapphire Sparkle
Color Club Best Dressed List
Dolor Club High Society

Zoya order (from the BOGO promo few weeks ago!)
Kimmy
Faye
Rica
Breezi 
Portia
Mia
Amanda
Cassi
Nova
Lexi
Paige
Kelly
Zanna
Isla
Crystal
Harley
Loredana
Caitlin
Valerie

And I will receive my IMATS haul in a few weeks from a sweet sweet friend who helped me acquire them! Cannot wait!


----------



## lalalalena2211

nicci404 said:


> how do you like the Macadamia deep repair masque?? I hear a lot of reviews on it.



To be honest, I've never tried the masque before. I purchased it upon hearing so many people rave about it. I've tried so many hair products and nothing's been THAT great, even Ojon. I have pretty dry and damaged hair so I'm hoping it lives up to it's hype. I'll let you know if it's worth it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A few things from the past 2 weeks

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Aventure





Inglot Customized Palette and Liptstick





OPI Strawberry Margarita and Dulce De Leche
Inglot #832 and Silk Wrap Base Coat





Estee Lauder Sea Star Bronzing Blush & Buttercreme Creme Shadow


----------



## Beenie

Oh my, that startfish *it'sanaddiction* ! So pretty!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Mimosa


----------



## Love Of My Life

chinkee21 said:


> I went a little nail polish crazy
> 
> Transdesign.com order
> Orlay Royal Navy
> China Glaze Hey Sailor
> China Glaze Sea Spray
> OPI Jade is the New Black
> OPI Barefoot in Barcelona
> Essie Sand Tropez
> Essie Topless & Barefoot
> Essie Nice is Nice
> CND Effect Gold Shimmer
> CND Jade Sparkle
> CDN Sapphire Sparkle
> Color Club Best Dressed List
> Dolor Club High Society
> 
> Zoya order (from the BOGO promo few weeks ago!)
> Kimmy
> Faye
> Rica
> Breezi
> Portia
> Mia
> Amanda
> Cassi
> Nova
> Lexi
> Paige
> Kelly
> Zanna
> Isla
> Crystal
> Harley
> Loredana
> Caitlin
> Valerie
> 
> And I will receive my IMATS haul in a few weeks from a sweet sweet friend who helped me acquire them! Cannot wait!


 

   ZOYA must have been happywith that nail polish order....


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Hehe! I hope so as I was so happy to receive them, they are my official 1st Zoya polishes and I have just finished swatching/labelling them! 

*it'sanaddiction,* that OPI Dulce is very pretty!

*DeeDeedeLovely,* I just the Chanel Summer Collection on Temptalia and was very curious about Mimosa


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Beenie said:


> Oh my, that startfish *it'sanaddiction* ! So pretty!


 

Thanks Beenie! I've been trying to resist it, but I just couldn't any longer


----------



## it'sanaddiction

chinkee21 said:


> ^^ Hehe! I hope so as I was so happy to receive them, they are my official 1st Zoya polishes and I have just finished swatching/labelling them!
> 
> *it'sanaddiction,* that OPI Dulce is very pretty!
> 
> *DeeDeedeLovely,* I just the Chanel Summer Collection on Temptalia and was very curious about Mimosa


 
Thank you  You're ahead of me with all those new additions! I haven't swatched it yet, but I did add it to my spreadsheet! Nail polish is soo addicting


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Wet n Wild Petal Pusher Palette
Sally Hansen Yellow Kitty
Bobbi Brown Enriched Face Base & Lip Balm


----------



## mandylovesmarc

Bloomingdales visit got me these bad boys:

Bobbi Brown concealer
Bobbi Brown lip balm
YSL 49 Tropical Pink Lipstick Rouge Pur Lipstick
YSL 22 Pink Celebration Rouge Pur Lipstick
Chanel Pro Lumiere Prof. Finish


----------



## mspera

I picked up some lovely new goodies today!!   

Chanel Coco Shine - Romance - Love the color and the formula is so moisturizing with a nice staying power for a lipshine!







New polishes from the Summer 2011 Collection - Beige Petale and Morning Rose! Love both!  






Modeling shot of the polishes (2nd and 4th fingers are Beige Petale:  a great nude!!) and the middle finger is Morning Rose -- a pinky coral that I love, love, love!!


----------



## chinkee21

it'sanaddiction said:


> Thank you  You're ahead of me with all those new additions! I haven't swatched it yet, but I did add it to my spreadsheet! Nail polish is soo addicting


 
I agree, but then so is makeup, at one point I had 13 of essentially the same handbag but in different colors, I just love *C O L O R **S* I think!


----------



## pupeluv

An oldie but i just got Chanel Irreelle Blush in Glamour.


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'Oreal True Match Foundation in W4((Natural Beige)
ELF Makeup Remover Cleansing Cloths


----------



## penelope tree

I can't find a general makeup purchases thread so I hope its OK to post this here. I thought it might be of interest to people who haven't tried dr hauschka makeup yet.
As you can see half way through taking pics I found the flash 
I ordered the cool makeup palette and cool powder duo. They are currently half off because they are summer 2010. But really, neutrals are neutrals any year!

Substantial packaging. I was really impressed. It looks gorgeous, no? 





Here they are opened. Excuse my speedy.





And here is a size reference because these are huge! Next to a regular chanel quad.




The makeup palette is very pretty. Here it is upclose. There is more glitter than I expected but there is no fall out and it does not look glittery on the eye, just very pretty. Everything in the palette is quite sheer. You can't go wrong! And it smells lovely. The aqua eyeliner is great.


----------



## chinkee21

My gigantic haul of doom from NYC IMATS, Sephora F&F & Lord&Taylor sales. I have a wonderful friend who helped me with all this since I am all the way across the world!

OCC:
Lip tars:
Interlace
memento
Trollop
Plum
Divine

Miss Adoro Lashes:
#43 x3
#66
#118 x2
#747M x2
#217 x3
#213 x3

The London Brush Company:
Angled Eyeliner brush
Luxe Socket Blender

Cici Brush:
WP16 - Eye blending, sable hair
HY03 - Blush brush, made of goat hair.

Naked Cosmetics:
Sierra Nevada pigment stack
Naturally Nude Stack
Cabernet Blush stack

Alcone:
Twissor
Fast Lash Metal Eyelash Comb
Alcone makeup remover wipes (24 counts)
Preo Japanese Eyelash Curler
Beauty Blender
Parian Spirit Brush Cleaner 16fl.oz
Paramount Squirrel Crease


Eye Kandy Glitters:
(Fine)
Licorice Stick x2
Ballistic Berry
Chiclets
Yellin Melon
Mad Mellon
Winter Burst
Sour Blast
Tiny Tart
Semi Sweet
Tootie Fruitee

Royal Langnickle Brushes:
Natural Medium Dome Kabuki 
BBE-17 Brush Essentials Crease
BC430 Silk Crease
BC475 - SILK BENT EYE LINER
BAQA-302 - AQUALON COSMETIC POWDER BRUSH 
BMP-150 - MASTER PRO TAPERED BLENDER 
BC195 - SILK KABUKI FAN 

Kett Cosmetics:
Cozzette Vessel 9" x 2

Stila:
Chic Grace eyeshadow refill

Sephora (Illamasqua):
Ore Pigment
Rude Blush
Nymph Blush
Lover Blush
Boscia Makeup Breakup Cleansing Oil (5 oz.)
Stila Smudgestick in Stingray
Clarisonic Classic Brush
Replacements brush heads (normal)

NARS  Blush
Dolce Vita
Sin

YSL Pur Couture Lipsticks
Rose Stiletto
Rose Carnation

YSL Golden Gloss Lipgloss
Golden Macadamia
Golden Praline

Inglot:
Freedom Eyeshadow Palette Squares(10 count)
Square eyeshadow refills (for Freedom Palettes)
360M
31AS
402P
419P
407P
445P
460DS
502DS
409P
48S

Inglot Freedom Blush Palette (rectangular) (4 count)
55 Blush refill
35 Blush refill
51 blush refill
36 blush refill 

Chanel:
Vitalumiere Moisture Rich Radiance Foundation in Natural beige  OR (can ask them which shade is best for an NC25?)
Glossimer in Mirage
Glossimer in Magnifique
Glossimer Rose Sand
Rouge Allure Lipstick in Mythic
Rouge Allure Lipstick in Incognito
Rouge Coco Lipstick in Mademoiselle
Rouge Coco Lipstick in Rose Comete

Drugstore:
L'Oreal Extreme Intense Liquid Kohl Liner in Black & Brown

Of course it will be a while before I receive them, but I will be sure to post a photo to share.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Very nice haul, can't wait for pix either!


----------



## Love Of My Life

got 4 nail polishes from ulta...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Not really purchases but gifts from my birthday...
Marc Jacobs Body Lotion w/cool bag(gift from Aunt)
www.i974.phot





obucket.com

Love, Chloe gift set w/pouch(I'm so excited because I've been wanting this fragrance for a while: gift from hubby & MIL)...Oh, it also had flowers handpainted on the perfume bottle.
www.i974.phot





obucket.com


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Very nice, I love the MJ tote!


----------



## girlygirl3

At Sephora, I picked up:
*Shiseido WrinkleResist 24* cleanser, day cream and night cream
     I'm still searching for a skincare line that suits me
*Bite lipstick in Zin*     This is a beautiful lipstick!  I wore it for a few hours and it wasn't drying and the color stayed put!
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P283903&categoryId=C24034


----------



## Spendaholic

My New Zoya Purchase,

Mod Mattes Mini Collection Phoebe & Mitzi & Lolly.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Killed my credit card at Sephora:

Givenchylipstick in Illicit Raspberry
NARS lipgloss in BAd Education 
Sephora lipgloss in Clear 
Sephora platinum brush #55
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
Buxom lipgloss in Betty
Too Faced lip liner 

Some of this may go back as I'm testing out red lip colors.


----------



## regretless

MrsTGreen! those are lovely sets


----------



## chengj

Spendaholic! How are those mods? They look so pretty!


----------



## Spendaholic

chengj said:


> Spendaholic! How are those mods? They look so pretty!


 
 they are some fun summer colours for my toe nails.


----------



## sweetart

^ def fun for summer! 

here are my purchases from the past week! 






GWP bag contains a mini lipgloss and samples of toner, serum and Shalimar?fragrance.





(i ended up going back for the other nail polish [beige petal] and one more glossimer )





this issey miyake florale was a random purchase! i walked past the counter and the scent caught my attention. I couldn't resist! The SAs were really sweet and gave me a bunch of extras with it!


----------



## Kansashalo

Great haul! I'm loving that GWP!


----------



## chinkee21

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^Very nice haul, can't wait for pix either!


 
I heard back from my friend this morning, we are waiting for Miss Adoro lashes and we are good to go! After this I'm banning myself from any more beauty purchases.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetart said:


> ^ def fun for summer!
> 
> here are my purchases from the past week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWP bag contains a mini lipgloss and samples of toner, serum and Shalimar?fragrance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i ended up going back for the other nail polish [beige petal] and one more glossimer )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this issey miyake florale was a random purchase! i walked past the counter and the scent caught my attention. I couldn't resist! The SAs were really sweet and gave me a bunch of extras with it!


 

Beautiful! Love all the GWP too! I'm still waiting for my Chanel order, ughh!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW Stuff









Sephora F&F
Dior Creme Abricot Nail Creme
The Body Shop Satsuma Body Butter
Illamasqua Radium Nai Polish





Philosophy Summer Grace Set





Tarte Amazonian Clay Eye Shadow/Liner Set


----------



## nicci404

Body Shop items: 
Cocoa Butter Body Scrub
Honey & Oat Scrub Mask
Satsuma Body Butter
Moroccan Rose Eau de Toilette

Sephora:
Couture Colour - first time coloring my own hair - this was super easy to use and great results! 
Bare Minerals All Over Face Color - Clear Radiance (1st time using this brand - makes a great blush for pale skin girls)


----------



## Spendaholic

sweetart said:


> ^ def fun for summer!
> 
> here are my purchases from the past week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWP bag contains a mini lipgloss and samples of toner, serum and Shalimar?fragrance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i ended up going back for the other nail polish [beige petal] and one more glossimer )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this issey miyake florale was a random purchase! i walked past the counter and the scent caught my attention. I couldn't resist! The SAs were really sweet and gave me a bunch of extras with it!


 
Love the Chanels, which glossimer did you get.


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> Body Shop items:
> Cocoa Butter Body Scrub
> Honey & Oat Scrub Mask
> Satsuma Body Butter
> Moroccan Rose Eau de Toilette
> 
> Sephora:
> Couture Colour - first time coloring my own hair - this was super easy to use and great results!
> Bare Minerals All Over Face Color - Clear Radiance (1st time using this brand - makes a great blush for pale skin girls)


 
I tried the B.B. clear radiance today. I've had it for years and it's one of my most favorite highlighters and I have quite a few highlighters, I'm always looking for a less messy version of this. Anyhow I tried it as a blush today...I've never thought to do that but I'm so fair and it did'nt really show up as a blush on its own so I added R&R spank on top and WOWSA I like that combo. Did you like it as a blush? Oh, I just realized you probably have'nt received yet if you just ordered it duh...BTW Excellent haul!


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> I tried the B.B. clear radiance today. I've had it for years and it's one of my most favorite highlighters and I have quite a few highlighters, I'm always looking for a less messy version of this. Anyhow I tried it as a blush today...I've never thought to do that but I'm so fair and it did'nt really show up as a blush on its own so I added R&R spank on top and WOWSA I like that combo. Did you like it as a blush? Oh, I just realized you probably have'nt received yet if you just ordered it duh...BTW Excellent haul!


 
thanks 

When I tried it by itself I liked it and could tell I had some color but by the end of the day, it was pretty much gone. I tried again today but a couple more layers of it & on top of a cream blush and the result was really pretty. I think it was last longer too. 

I totally forgot to use my VIB discount at the store! I want to pick up another color though - maybe pure radiance or something with more color but not dark. any suggestions?? I'll look up R&R Spank - is that Rock and Republic? 

the Bare Minerals item is in my pic but on top of another item so not as obvious...


----------



## sweetart

it'sanaddiction said:


> B&BW Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora F&F
> Dior Creme Abricot Nail Creme
> The Body Shop Satsuma Body Butter
> Illamasqua Radium Nai Polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philosophy Summer Grace Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarte Amazonian Clay Eye Shadow/Liner Set



Love the Radium polish! Have you had a chance to try the liners yet? 



nicci404 said:


> Body Shop items:
> Cocoa Butter Body Scrub
> Honey & Oat Scrub Mask
> Satsuma Body Butter
> Moroccan Rose Eau de Toilette
> 
> Sephora:
> Couture Colour - first time coloring my own hair - this was super easy to use and great results!
> Bare Minerals All Over Face Color - Clear Radiance (1st time using this brand - makes a great blush for pale skin girls)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e198/nicci404/IMG_0819.jpg



How do you like the Moroccan Rose fragrance? 



Spendaholic said:


> Love the Chanels, which glossimer did you get.



I bought pensee (the one pictured) and aurore.


----------



## sweetart

Dior Summer is mine!




Rosy Tan Quint
Aurora Powder
Aloha Nail Polish
Peach Luminescent Ultra Gloss

now I can start saving for fall


----------



## kenseysimone

Tarte Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush/ Dollface & Exposed


----------



## nicci404

sweetart said:


> Dior Summer is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosy Tan Quint
> Aurora Powder
> Aloha Nail Polish
> Peach Luminescent Ultra Gloss
> 
> now I can start saving for fall


 

nice!  how do you like Aurora?? I am curious but worried it would be too dark? but it doesn't look like it from your picture. 

I really like Moroccan Rose...I spent 30 min or more at Nordstrom trying to find a fragrance I liked but couldn't find anything but when I went into the Body Shop I found one I liked right away!


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> thanks
> 
> When I tried it by itself I liked it and could tell I had some color but by the end of the day, it was pretty much gone. I tried again today but a couple more layers of it & on top of a cream blush and the result was really pretty. I think it was last longer too.
> 
> I totally forgot to use my VIB discount at the store! I want to pick up another color though - maybe pure radiance or something with more color but not dark. any suggestions?? I'll look up R&R Spank - is that Rock and Republic?
> 
> the Bare Minerals item is in my pic but on top of another item so not as obvious...


 
I don't have much B.E so I'm sorry I do not have any suggestions. I got the clear radiance in a kit with True, Glee and Warmth and I do not use those at all. And what a great idea to use a cream blush underneath, I'll try it with NARS Penny Lane and your right R&R is Rock & Republic.


----------



## pupeluv

sweetart said:


> Dior Summer is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosy Tan Quint
> Aurora Powder
> Aloha Nail Polish
> Peach Luminescent Ultra Gloss
> 
> now I can start saving for fall


 
Love your Chanel and Dior hauls!  I'm torn between Rosy tan and Rosy nude, decisions..decisions


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> I don't have much B.E so I'm sorry I do not have any suggestions. I got the clear radiance in a kit with True, Glee and Warmth and I do not use those at all. And what a great idea to use a cream blush underneath, I'll try it with NARS Penny Lane and your right R&R is Rock & Republic.



that is what I used it with - Penny Lane


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetart said:


> Love the Radium polish! Have you had a chance to try the liners yet?
> 
> Thank you  Yes, I tried the green liner today. It's more of a powdery cream liner and I found it very easy to apply. No problems with smudging  either. Reviews on it are so so, people say it dries up in the container very fast. So only time will tell with that.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Chanel Polishes
Lilac Sky
Mica Rose
Black Satin
White Satin
Duo Platinum in Silver 

Butter London Polishes
Minger
Frilly Knickers

Rescue Beauty Lounge Polishes
Purple Haze
Bikini Bottom
Black Russian
Bruised

Pop Polishes
Twilight 
Radioactive
Xmas

Sinful Colors Polishes
Neon Collection Mini 5 pack

Marc Jacobs Daisy Rollerball

Color Club Polishes
Revvvolution
Covered in Diamonds x2

Joe Fresh Polishes
Mallard
Twilight x2

Benefit Bad Gal Lash on sale at Shoppers Drug Mart

Lancome Bi-Facil on sale at Shoppers Drug Mart


----------



## eminere

. H2O+ Spa Moisturizing Marine Hand Cleanser
. Clinique All About Eyes
. Bobbi Brown SPF 15 Tinted Moisturizer (Light Tint)
. Bvlgari Blv II Eau De Parfum Spray


----------



## Beenie

*sweetart* I just have to say that not only are the quality of your pics always amazing but what you buy is too! I want to play with your stash!  You REALLY make me want to check out Dior!!!

*lil_fashionista* I am not even sure if you are participating, but after seeing that awesome haul, I hope I am not your Secret Astronaut! 

*nicci404* I just love the Body Shop's Body Butters!


----------



## Sweetwon

sweetart said:


> Dior Summer is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosy Tan Quint
> Aurora Powder
> Aloha Nail Polish
> Peach Luminescent Ultra Gloss
> 
> now I can start saving for fall


I had to come back and look at this picture 4 or 5 times! I'm in love! I need to check out some Dior soon!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

sweetart said:


> I bought pensee (the one pictured) and aurore.


 
 for posting which you got, i really like Aurore.


----------



## sweetart

nicci404 said:


> nice!  how do you like Aurora?? I am curious but worried it would be too dark? but it doesn't look like it from your picture.
> 
> I really like Moroccan Rose...I spent 30 min or more at Nordstrom trying to find a fragrance I liked but couldn't find anything but when I went into the Body Shop I found one I liked right away!



Are you very fair? It's the lighter shade of the two available. I planned to buy both but the darker one (Sunset) seemed a bit too peachy/orange. i didn't get a chance to try it on so I may go back and check it out just in case it does work. 



pupeluv said:


> Love your Chanel and Dior hauls!  I'm torn between Rosy tan and Rosy nude, decisions..decisions



Rosy nude was a big too light for me but they are both really pretty!



it'sanaddiction said:


> sweetart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Radium polish! Have you had a chance to try the liners yet?
> 
> Thank you  Yes, I tried the green liner today. It's more of a powdery cream liner and I found it very easy to apply. No problems with smudging  either. Reviews on it are so so, people say it dries up in the container very fast. So only time will tell with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the swatches I saw of it on karlasugar but dont stray from BB very often. Have you tried it on the waterline?
> 
> 
> 
> Beenie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sweetart* I just have to say that not only are the quality of your pics always amazing but what you buy is too! I want to play with your stash!  You REALLY make me want to check out Dior!!!
> 
> *lil_fashionista* I am not even sure if you are participating, but after seeing that awesome haul, I hope I am not your Secret Astronaut!
> 
> *nicci404* I just love the Body Shop's Body Butters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! You should check them out! I had a big blog sale a few days ago to make room for all this new stuff.  There were so many things I just didn't like or use enough to keep.
> 
> 
> 
> Spendaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> for posting which you got, i really like Aurore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me too! it's sheer but great for layering
Click to expand...


----------



## nailafficionada

Dior Aloha 
Dior My paradise

From the summer 2011 coll. Love them!


----------



## hannahsophia

sweetart said:


> Dior Summer is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosy Tan Quint
> Aurora Powder
> Aloha Nail Polish
> Peach Luminescent Ultra Gloss
> 
> now I can start saving for fall


 

has anyone seen Aurora Powder in sephora stores? (nyc?)


----------



## pmburk

Lots of Elf mineral - 
Eyeshadows: Beachy, Dreamy, Royal, Partier, Mysterious, Glamorous
Blush/face color: Shimmer glow, Joy, Coral, Plum

Also a box of Clairol Perfect 10 haircolor.


----------



## nicci404

sweetart said:


> Are you very fair? It's the lighter shade of the two available. I planned to buy both but the darker one (Sunset) seemed a bit too peachy/orange. i didn't get a chance to try it on so I may go back and check it out just in case it does work.
> 
> 
> 
> Rosy nude was a big too light for me but they are both really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> it'sanaddiction said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the swatches I saw of it on karlasugar but dont stray from BB very often. Have you tried it on the waterline?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You should check them out! I had a big blog sale a few days ago to make room for all this new stuff.  There were so many things I just didn't like or use enough to keep.
> 
> 
> 
> me too! it's sheer but great for layering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am pretty fair...usually the lightest/2nd lightest shade when it comes to foundations. I looked at the ones from Chanel but both seemed too dark for my liking. I'll have to check out Aurora in person...it looks like it will work. thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## pupeluv

My Sephora purchase arrived today. Guerlain Meteorites in 02 teint beige, Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzing Powder in Maui, Laura Mercier Secret brightening powder and a Laura Mercier fan brush.


----------



## Kansashalo

Nothing special (so no pics) just restock on my foundation (MUFE HD #175) and I purchased a sample kit of the Sephora skin care line.

I also got a sample of Michael Kors Very Hollywood (OMG I am in love!)


----------



## vjenn001

After reading some good reviews, I decided to save some $$ and try the new Maybelline FitMe foundation and Maybelline Falsies mascara! Hope they're not too good to be true!


----------



## girlygirl3

My last Sephora VIB purchase:

Hourglass e/s duo in Prism
Dior lipstick in Rare Amber


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> My Sephora purchase arrived today. Guerlain Meteorites in 02 teint beige, Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzing Powder in Maui, Laura Mercier Secret brightening powder and a Laura Mercier fan brush.



Maui looks so pretty!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pupeluv said:


> My Sephora purchase arrived today. Guerlain Meteorites in 02 teint beige, Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzing Powder in Maui, Laura Mercier Secret brightening powder and a Laura Mercier fan brush.


 

Ohh nice! I have the Guerlain and love it, use it almost everyday!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Summer 2011 Purchases:

Bronze Rose
Rose Platine Eyeliner
Glossimers in Pink Peony and Aurore


----------



## pupeluv

Thanks nicci404 & it'sanaddiction. ^^also lovin' your Chanel it'sanaddiction.


----------



## pquiles

I was kinda bad today...
NARS e/s primer 
NARS Sheer Matte in New Guinea
NARS MU primer (for my mommy)
NYX trio e/s palette
Estee Lauder More Than Mascara mascara


----------



## gnourtmat

+ prime time brightening foundation primer from bare minerals
+ tarte emphasEYES inner rim brightener
+ shiseido day moisture protection
+ shiseido night moisture recharge
+ bare minerals hydrating mineral veil

all from sephora!!!


----------



## Rubyredtea

Nars Matte Velvet Lip - Cruella


----------



## GingerSnap527

Rubyredtea said:


> Nars Matte Velvet Lip - Cruella



I almost bought that. The SA said it was the best selling color and I was hunting a red. 

I went with a lipstick though, I wasn't sold on the penci.


----------



## Rubyredtea

GingerSnap527 said:


> I almost bought that. The SA said it was the best selling color and I was hunting a red.
> 
> I went with a lipstick though, I wasn't sold on the penci.





Ironic, my first purchase was actually the lipstick in Catfight; however, i just did not dig the color on me as much as I thought i would.  That said, I exchange it and went outside my comfort zone... opted for a bold color... Crüella!  And Im really loving the texture and how well pigmented it is!  I couldn't be happier and definitely going back for more colors!  By the way, what lipstick color did you end up picking?


----------



## GingerSnap527

Rubyredtea said:


> Ironic, my first purchase was actually the lipstick in Catfight; however, i just did not dig the color on me as much as I thought i would. That said, I exchange it and went outside my comfort zone... opted for a bold color... Crüella! And Im really loving the texture and how well pigmented it is! I couldn't be happier and definitely going back for more colors! By the way, what lipstick color did you end up picking?


 
Actually wound up going with a Rouge Interdit Satin Lipstick from Givenchy in Illicit Raspberry.

I really wanted to try the NARS lipstick, but the SA kind of talked it down.

Illicit raspberry, though, has turned out to be a really nice red.


----------



## PrincessGina

Givenchy lipstick in Blooming Peach. 
Givenchy hydra sparkling eye cream. 
Barry M nail varnish in Pink Flamingo, Peach Melba and the new pink shatter. 
Body Shop body lotions in shea and coconut. 
Mac Lip conditioner.


----------



## gidramom

From Beauty Encounter
Prada by Prada Eau de Parfum with Delux Spray
Clinique Clarifying Lotion 2
Clinique Forever Compact Pressed Powder


----------



## nicci404

My boyfriend bought me this today...Dior - Miss Dior Cherie. I've been perfume shopping and found one I like and most importantly, something he likes too. If he doesn't like it all I hear is "yuck" or "gives me a headache!"  This came in a set.


----------



## Malaan

TokiDoki Eyeshadow
Color: Donutella
Price: $14
Purchase Point: Sephora


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC30, China Glaze & Orly polishes
www.i974.photob





ucket.com


----------



## Tangerine

Rubyredtea said:


> Ironic, my first purchase was actually the lipstick in Catfight; however, i just did not dig the color on me as much as I thought i would.  That said, I exchange it and went outside my comfort zone... opted for a bold color... Crüella!  And Im really loving the texture and how well pigmented it is!  I couldn't be happier and definitely going back for more colors!  By the way, what lipstick color did you end up picking?



I have both of these and I actually think both are amazing

There is something about Nars that seems like its more flattering on a wider variety of people than any other brand.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Some Milani - Blush, Shadows, Lipstick
NYX Eyebrow Powder
Cherry Culture Lip Balm GWP


----------



## penelope tree

nicci404 said:


> My boyfriend bought me this today...Dior - Miss Dior Cherie. I've been perfume shopping and found one I like and most importantly, something he likes too. If he doesn't like it all I hear is "yuck" or "gives me a headache!"  This came in a set.


aw good boyfriend!


----------



## girlygirl3

GingerSnap527 said:


> Actually wound up going with a Rouge Interdit Satin Lipstick from Givenchy in Illicit Raspberry.
> 
> I really wanted to try the NARS lipstick, but the SA kind of talked it down.
> 
> Illicit raspberry, though, has turned out to be a really nice red.


 
I like Givenchy's Rouge Interdit lipsticks. They're so moisturizing.


----------



## michelle779

I'm trying out new hair products so I got a few minis from Sephora yesterday:

Bumble & Bumble Creme de Coco Shampoo
Phyto Phytojoba Shampoo
Phyto Phytojoba Intense Mask
Ojon Damage Reserve Conditioner (redeemed with Beauty Insider points)


----------



## jellybebe

Nars lipsticks: Belle du jour and Roman holiday. Kicking myself for not grabbing Schiap while I had the chance! I am on the hunt for the perfect hot pink lipstick.


----------



## declaredbeauty

One N Only Shampoo, Restorative Mask, and Argan Oil 
Up and Up Eyeshadow shader brush and blending brush 
Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel.. hoping it doesn't flake
Avalon Organics Vitamin C Serum
Rimmel Exaggerate Eyeliner in Purple Shock


----------



## Kansashalo

nicci404 said:


> My boyfriend bought me this today...Dior - Miss Dior Cherie. I've been perfume shopping and found one I like and most importantly, something he likes too. If he doesn't like it all I hear is "yuck" or "gives me a headache!"  This came in a set.



i LOVE this set! Is that a compact mirror and a clutch?


----------



## babyontheway

These are a few of my goodies I just received- have a few more on the way
Chanel morning rose, mimosa and miami peach nail polish
Chanel coco shine lipsticks in chance and Belami


----------



## regretless

^ lovely np colors!!!


----------



## vjenn001

declaredbeauty said:


> One N Only Shampoo, Restorative Mask, and Argan Oil
> Up and Up Eyeshadow shader brush and blending brush
> Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel.. hoping it doesn't flake
> Avalon Organics Vitamin C Serum
> Rimmel Exaggerate Eyeliner in Purple Shock



How are the One' N Only products?? I'm in need of a good mask!


----------



## pupeluv

Finally my R&R collection is complete, CALL ME.


----------



## nicci404

Kansashalo said:


> i LOVE this set! Is that a compact mirror and a clutch?


 
thanks  I am not sure if I would call it a clutch, but it does look like one. The SA said it was a make-up bag. Yes, it is a compact mirror but it didn't come w/it. The SA just gave it to me...they had a lot of extras from the Dior Addict lipstick launch.


----------



## declaredbeauty

vjenn001 said:


> How are the One' N Only products?? I'm in need of a good mask!



I like the shampoo and love the hair mask so far. The hair mask makes my hair so soft and bouncy lol I definitely think it's worth trying out I got all three products from Sally's for under $20 since they have a buy 2 get 1 free promo until the end of the month.

Got my first Sephora order and picked up some item from MAC today:
LaVanila Vanilla Coconut Rollerball perfume
MUFE Duo Mat Foundation in 216
MAC 219 brush
MAC Select Sheer Loose Powder in NC45


----------



## Kansashalo

Just a few things to pick my spirits up...

Dior Addict Lip Polish
Essie n/p in Hot Coco


----------



## BagloverBurr

Malaan said:


> TokiDoki Eyeshadow
> Color: Donutella
> Price: $14
> Purchase Point: Sephora



Do you like this I bought it and hate it no color pay off. Is it just me


----------



## BagloverBurr

declaredbeauty said:


> I like the shampoo and love the hair mask so far. The hair mask makes my hair so soft and bouncy lol I definitely think it's worth trying out I got all three products from Sally's for under $20 since they have a buy 2 get 1 free promo until the end of the month.
> 
> Got my first Sephora order and picked up some item from MAC today:
> LaVanila Vanilla Coconut Rollerball perfume
> MUFE Duo Mat Foundation in 216
> MAC 219 brush
> MAC Select Sheer Loose Powder in NC45



I bought the minis of the one n only straighteing stuff. I love it so far


----------



## Malaan

You know...now that you say that, I don't really like it for the color value but I do like it for the sparkle factor. I'm half japanese so I do the anime look with black liquid liner on my top lid an white liner on my bottom lids. It works for that. If I'm going for a pop, I go with pink and maroon. You?





BagloverBurr said:


> Do you like this I bought it and hate it no color pay off. Is it just me


----------



## girlygirl3

Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme - This is a very nice moisturizer!  It's pricey but I did return my Shiseido WrinkleResist 24 day and night creams, so it's not too bad.
My skin feels smooth and soft and the fine lines are slowly diminishing.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Maybe Baby by benefit & Tarte Amazonian clay blush in amused.


----------



## tremorviolet

The Rollergirl Palette by Urban Decay, waited until it was in stock at Sephora to get my VIB points.  Can't wait to use it tomorrow, the shadows are so soft and pigmented.


----------



## vjenn001

declaredbeauty said:


> I like the shampoo and love the hair mask so far. The hair mask makes my hair so soft and bouncy lol I definitely think it's worth trying out I got all three products from Sally's for under $20 since they have a buy 2 get 1 free promo until the end of the month.
> 
> Got my first Sephora order and picked up some item from MAC today:
> LaVanila Vanilla Coconut Rollerball perfume
> MUFE Duo Mat Foundation in 216
> MAC 219 brush
> MAC Select Sheer Loose Powder in NC45



Thanks!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Malaan said:


> You know...now that you say that, I don't really like it for the color value but I do like it for the sparkle factor. I'm half japanese so I do the anime look with black liquid liner on my top lid an white liner on my bottom lids. It works for that. If I'm going for a pop, I go with pink and maroon. You?



it is glittery, I was just wondering if I got a bad one lol.  I am to scared to do bright colors most of the time, but if i get the courage I love using teal liner on the bottem, with all that glitters from MAC on my entire lid


----------



## BagloverBurr

tremorviolet said:


> The Rollergirl Palette by Urban Decay, waited until it was in stock at Sephora to get my VIB points.  Can't wait to use it tomorrow, the shadows are so soft and pigmented.



I got it as well, and I broke down and ordered the Feminine Palette from Ulta since Sephora doesnt have it in yet.


----------



## MissDiverse

Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer
Lancome Color Fever in Blazing Pink
Maybelline FIT 110
MAC Rapidblack PenUltimate Eye Liner


----------



## kenseysimone




----------



## tremorviolet

BagloverBurr said:


> I got it as well, and I broke down and ordered the Feminine Palette from Ulta since Sephora doesnt have it in yet.



The Rollergirl Palette is amazing, I wore it today and got multiple compliments on my eye make-up.  I'm so impressed with UD lately; I've have some older UD Palettes that were nice but I didn't use that often. I've barely touched my MAC since I got the Naked Palette.


----------



## regretless

^ swatch WITHOUT primer

wet n wild comfort zone 8 shadow palette


----------



## Malaan

Those are great OPI colors! What a score.





lisalovesshoes said:


> My new polishes came in the mail today! YAY
> 
> View attachment 987385
> 
> 
> I finally got around to getting a bottle of Seche Vite after hearing so many good things about it... and found a local online retailer that has OPI Lincoln Park After Dark Suede ... who happened to have the discontinued Espresso Your Style as well.. I'm stoked!
> 
> Can't wait to try these!!!


----------



## chinkee21

Butter London Thames
Color Club Total Mystery


----------



## BagloverBurr

tremorviolet said:


> The Rollergirl Palette is amazing, I wore it today and got multiple compliments on my eye make-up.  I'm so impressed with UD lately; I've have some older UD Palettes that were nice but I didn't use that often. I've barely touched my MAC since I got the Naked Palette.



yeah I am in LOVE with Urban Decay, they just need to stop making new stuff so I dont buy it lol. I dont use my MAC to often now, except lip stuff. Its usually Inglot or UD for me


----------



## Beenie

Wow, we are some economy stimulators around here! Beautiful new purchases everyone! 

*kenseysimone*, everytime I see that Chanel bronzer I smile, it is so pretty. What color is that MAC shadow, please?

*regretless* that WnW palette is so pigmented! they have stepped up their game! That palette will be great for just about everything since you have SO many options to work with.


----------



## Kansashalo

regretless said:


> ^ swatch WITHOUT primer
> 
> wet n wild comfort zone 8 shadow palette


 
I have been sleeping on WnW!!!  I didn't realize their shadows gave this much color payoff.


----------



## pupeluv

Beenie said:


> Wow, we are some economy stimulators around here! Beautiful new purchases everyone!
> 
> *kenseysimone*, everytime I see that Chanel bronzer I smile, it is so pretty. What color is that MAC shadow, please?
> 
> *regretless* that WnW palette is so pigmented! they have stepped up their game! That palette will be great for just about everything since you have SO many options to work with.


 

I don't want to answer for kenseysimone but it looks like Hang Loose blush from In the Groove.


----------



## kenseysimone

pupeluv said:


> I don't want to answer for kenseysimone but it looks like Hang Loose blush from In the Groove.



Yes, thanks


----------



## Beenie

pupeluv said:


> I don't want to answer for kenseysimone but it looks like Hang Loose blush from In the Groove.


 


kenseysimone said:


> Yes, thanks


 
Thanks, lovlies!


----------



## babyontheway

Dior catwalk duos in paradise and aloha
Dior Toner
Stila liquid eyeliner
Illamasqua base coat NP
and from my 
GOSH holographic and rainbow
(and other goodies)


----------



## declaredbeauty

regretless said:


> ^ swatch WITHOUT primer
> 
> wet n wild comfort zone 8 shadow palette



I really want to buy this and the purple palette...


----------



## Beenie

Your new stuff is very pretty but I also want to know about your zebra.  Is that your sheet set???


----------



## Sweetwon

regretless said:


> ^ swatch WITHOUT primer
> 
> wet n wild comfort zone 8 shadow palette


This palette is my favorite of the three! I looked everywhere for it and all I could find were ones that were messed up. I see yours looks that way too, maybe they are all like that?


----------



## regretless

Beenie: i was surprised too!!! but i decided to seek it out after viewing the raving reviews on MUA!

Kansashalo: i didn't know either!! from seeing other swatches of the 8 color WnW palletes i think comfort zone has the best quality.

declaredbeauty: yes!! do it!

Sweetwon: i know right  i decided to buy it anyway since it was only $5 for 8 colors that i would def use up anyway  i think it is a common problem for these palettes? i heard other ppl complain too! but i DID see one person post a swatch on their blog where all the colors were perfectly in tact!


----------



## iloverelaxbear

Untitled by miumiux &#9829; (thanks for 330,000+ ViEWS~!!), on Flickr


----------



## penelope tree

^ Ok I think I am being really thick but what is that thing below the pic about the views on flickr? I've seen that somewhere else too. why is it there and what does it mean?


----------



## cheburashka

iloverelaxbear said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/58657778@N04/5617223550/
> Untitled by miumiux &#9829; (thanks for 330,000+ ViEWS~!!), on Flickr


 
I LOVE TOCCA ! Stella is my signature perfume I've gone through bottles of it and I also love guiletta and cleopatra, glad to know someone else loves this line, I was starting to think I was the only one.


----------



## kenseysimone

I've had my inglot palette for 2+ weeks, so I've already used it. I was just waiting for my last eyeshadow to arrive in the mail to take a complete picture!


----------



## lyse

Which Skinfinish is this? It is gorgeous and I am looking at trying one. I am NC20


----------



## kenseysimone

lyse said:


> Which Skinfinish is this? It is gorgeous and I am looking at trying one. I am NC20



Petticoat!


----------



## regretless

kenseysimone, jealous of your inglot palette!!!!


----------



## LovesYSL

I just ordered Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow pads and BORBA Skin Balancing Gummies.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Spendaholic said:


> My New Zoya Purchase,
> 
> Mod Mattes Mini Collection Phoebe & Mitzi & Lolly.


I love these colors, and the bottles =)


----------



## pupeluv

I forgot I received Urban Decay blushes in Score & Quickie from a Hautelook sale. I just picked up Chantecaille Rose Quartz, can be used for an eyeshadow or a blush.


----------



## Kansashalo

Here is a mini haul that I purchased today after work:

Femme Couture kabuki brush (to carry in my purse)
Shiseido Pore Smoothing Corrector
Christian Dior palette in Mystic Smokeys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is what the CD e/s palette Mystic Smokeys look like


----------



## Tangerine

Kansashalo said:


> Here is what the CD e/s palette Mystic Smokeys look like



Is this a new one? I don't recall ever seeing it...


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm not sure - I normally don't wear Dior e/s but fell in love with these colors.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Kansashalo said:


> Here is a mini haul that I purchased today after work:
> 
> Femme Couture kabuki brush (to carry in my purse)
> Shiseido Pore Smoothing Corrector
> Christian Dior palette in Mystic Smokeys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the CD e/s palette Mystic Smokeys look like



I love that CD Palette! The colors are sooo pretty. How do you like that FC Kabuki brush? Does it shed?


----------



## Angelic Pretty




----------



## Kansashalo

declaredbeauty said:


> I love that CD Palette! The colors are sooo pretty. How do you like that FC Kabuki brush? Does it shed?


 
This morning was my first time using it and so far so good.   I've never bought anything by this brand before (Femme Couture) so fingers crossed!


----------



## surferchick2

Just got a cosmetic fridge since the temps of a regular fridge is too low for some oils.  My skincare is natural and some have actives, so it'll retain their freshness longer and I decant what I need in travel containers.


----------



## pupeluv

surferchick2 said:


> Just got a cosmetic fridge since the temps of a regular fridge is too low for some oils. My skincare is natural and some have actives, so it'll retain their freshness longer and I decant what I need in travel containers.


 
Wow, I didn't know there was such a thing as a cosmetic fridge. I keep my cream blushes, highlighters, etc. in a regular fridge. I'll have to Google some info of those, I keep pictureing one of those small economy/beer keeping fridges, I wanna see what one looks like.

O.k, that pretty cool,  http://www.roadtrucker.com/koolatron/koolatron-ladies-cosmetic-12-volt-cooler-6-quart-c05.htm


----------



## declaredbeauty

pupeluv said:


> Wow, I didn't know there was such a thing as a cosmetic fridge. I keep my cream blushes, highlighters, etc. in a regular fridge. I'll have to Google some info of those, I keep pictureing one of those small economy/beer keeping fridges, I wanna see what one looks like.
> 
> *O.k, that pretty cool,  http://www.roadtrucker.com/koolatron/koolatron-ladies-cosmetic-12-volt-cooler-6-quart-c05.htm*



I need to stay out of this thread.  Another item on the wish list.


----------



## Sweetwon

I am probably the last person in the world to get this lipstick, but I was so excited to finally find it! Revlon ~ Fashion's Night Pout


----------



## nicci404

Kansashalo said:


> Here is a mini haul that I purchased today after work:
> 
> Femme Couture kabuki brush (to carry in my purse)
> Shiseido Pore Smoothing Corrector
> Christian Dior palette in Mystic Smokeys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the CD e/s palette Mystic Smokeys look like



do you like the Shiseido Pore Smoothing Corrector - does it actually work?


----------



## nicci404

Sweetwon said:


> I am probably the last person in the world to get this lipstick, but I was so excited to finally find it! Revlon ~ Fashion's Night Pout



that is a pretty color - I love these shades. I need to stay out of this thread


----------



## nicci404

Jack Black Lip Balm SPF 25 - Grapefruit and Ginger


----------



## Kansashalo

nicci404 said:


> do you like the Shiseido Pore Smoothing Corrector - does it actually work?


 
Day 2 of wearing it and I like it!


----------



## Kansashalo

pupeluv said:


> Wow, I didn't know there was such a thing as a cosmetic fridge. I keep my cream blushes, highlighters, etc. in a regular fridge. I'll have to Google some info of those, I keep pictureing one of those small economy/beer keeping fridges, I wanna see what one looks like.
> 
> O.k, that pretty cool, http://www.roadtrucker.com/koolatron/koolatron-ladies-cosmetic-12-volt-cooler-6-quart-c05.htm


 
I love this!!!


----------



## Angelic Pretty




----------



## bluelyme

Estee Lauder Magna Scopic mascara.


----------



## merekat703

I picked up MAC Mlle lipstick and some nail polish!


----------



## devoted7

I finally got my hands on all 6 china glaze crackle nail polish!


----------



## merekat703

OO I like the color. Do you mind posting a swatch pic? 





Sweetwon said:


> I am probably the last person in the world to get this lipstick, but I was so excited to finally find it! Revlon ~ Fashion's Night Pout


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sweetwon said:


> I am probably the last person in the world to get this lipstick, but I was so excited to finally find it! Revlon ~ Fashion's Night Pout


 
Nope! I don't have it. But I think I want it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Some MAC:

Mlle Lipstick
Summer Shower Lipstick
227 Eyeshadow Brush


----------



## merekat703

Don't you just love Mlle!!



it'sanaddiction said:


> Some MAC:
> 
> Mlle Lipstick
> Summer Shower Lipstick
> 227 Eyeshadow Brush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

merekat703 said:


> Don't you just love Mlle!!


 
Yes I do! I haven't had a chance to wear Summer Shower yet, I think I need to play with it first


----------



## ILOVETOKIDOKI

Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Juiced Berry Body Double Mist
VS Brilliant Shimmer All-over Powder in Candygirl

The Juiced Berry body mist has a new look! You no longer have to shake it to mix. 
The body mist is clear and the bottle itself is colored at the top, which makes it look like the mist is red.


----------



## JuneHawk

I bought a different palette a few days ago and I was surprised at how pigmented they are.  



regretless said:


> ^ swatch WITHOUT primer
> 
> wet n wild comfort zone 8 shadow palette


----------



## JuneHawk

I bought this a few days ago.






Lorac Greatest Hits CD2
Urban Decay eye liner Eldorado
smudger brush
Prime Time oil control primer
Smashbox concealer


----------



## mspera

Ladies, I purchased most recently my favorite moisturizer - Dior Hydralife Sorbet Creme  and a new eye cream - a now HG eye cream for me. 

Before purchasing the eye cream, I was getting my makeup touched up by my Dior SA and she said I had a little dryness and slight redness around my eyes.  I had been using the Hydralife eye cream, but it just wasn't working as well for me anymore.  She gave me some samples of L Or De Vie, I tried it for 2 or so weeks, and wow, I was amazed at the results.  Even my boyfriend noticed.  He was like, you used to have some circles, I really don't see anymore.  Pricey?  Yes   Worth it for me?  Yes

Oh, and we went out to dinner one night, and I forgot to put on concealer.  We ended up taking a picture at the restaurant, and I looked at it...wow, I could not believe, no darkness. 

I did buy the full-size eye cream during Saks Friends and Family, so I saved 10%, which was nice. ..and when you purchase refills of the eye cream, you keep the main glass container and get the refill for $150.  

Now for the pics!!  






Beautiful packaging.  My boyfriend said it looked like packaging "made for royalty". Its really pretty.






Below is a picture, with not a trace of makeup, just moisturizer, eye cream, and a touch of Coco Shine - Romance. Love! This was taken about 1.5 weeks or so after starting to use the eye cream samples.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mspera said:


> Ladies, I purchased most recently my favorite moisturizer - Dior Hydralife Sorbet Creme  and a new eye cream - a now HG eye cream for me.
> 
> Before purchasing the eye cream, I was getting my makeup touched up by my Dior SA and she said I had a little dryness and slight redness around my eyes. I had been using the Hydralife eye cream, but it just wasn't working as well for me anymore. She gave me some samples of L Or De Vie, I tried it for 2 or so weeks, and wow, I was amazed at the results. Even my boyfriend noticed. He was like, you used to have some circles, I really don't see anymore. Pricey? Yes Worth it for me? Yes
> 
> Oh, and we went out to dinner one night, and I forgot to put on concealer. We ended up taking a picture at the restaurant, and I looked at it...wow, I could not believe, no darkness.
> 
> I did buy the full-size eye cream during Saks Friends and Family, so I saved 10%, which was nice. ..and when you purchase refills of the eye cream, you keep the main glass container and get the refill for $150.
> 
> Now for the pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful packaging. My boyfriend said it looked like packaging "made for royalty". Its really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a picture, with not a trace of makeup, just moisturizer, eye cream, and a touch of Coco Shine - Romance. Love! This was taken about 1.5 weeks or so after starting to use the eye cream samples.


 
I had a sample of that eye cream and must say that even with that small amount the results were visible! I would love to purchase this cream, but I need to use up my other cream first. I don't know why I feel the need to use it up since I buy makeup like it going out of style...!?! Anyway congrats on awesome products!


----------



## mspera

it'sanaddiction said:


> I had a sample of that eye cream and must say that even with that small amount the results were visible! I would love to purchase this cream, but I need to use up my other cream first. I don't know why I feel the need to use it up since I buy makeup like it going out of style...!?! Anyway congrats on awesome products!



Thank you so much! Yes, to see results for yourself after using just a sample says alot for the eyecream. Us gals look at our faces everyday, so to personally see results so quickly is nice.


----------



## Kansashalo

Here is another mini haul (I should ban myself).

Rock & Republic pressed powder in Chenille
Rock & Republic l/g in Sexy Beast
Tocca hand cream
Micheal Kors Very Hollywood rollerball fragrance and lipgloss


----------



## JuneHawk

MAC eyeshadow in (from left to right) Knight Divine, Idol Eyes, Filament and Rice Paper.  239 brush.









Givenchy Photo'Perfexion foundation.  Sephora powder brush, crease brush, stippling brush and angled blush brush.


----------



## ang3lina33

I got too much stuff just now... I was supposed to ONLY redeem my $60 Nordstrom Notes but ended up going overboard and spent a little over $500 

It was all amazing stuff nonetheless... The SA's are just so good at convincing me!!! I got half my haul at Nordstrom and half at Sephora.






















3 Mascaras: Diorshow, BadGal, and Buxom Lash
MAC Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation in NC30
MAC Frost Lipstick in Angel
MAC Cremesheen Lipstick in Creme Cup
MAC 187 Brush
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
L'Occitane Rice Ultra-Matte Face Fluid
L'Occitane Rice Clarifying face mask
L'Occitane Rice Foaming Cleanser
Ole Henriksen UV SPF Moisturizer (it's a new spf 50 Moisturizer and it's so light!! I love it!)
Per-fekt Skin perfecting Gel in Radiant
Per-fekt Eye perfection gel (instantly brightens eyes)
Per-fekt Cheek perfecting gel (used as bronzer all over face as well)
Rosebud Lip Balm
Smashbox Photo Finish Color Correcting Primer in Adjust (green primer for my rosy red cheeks)
Redeemed 100 out of my 4,500 Points on a DDF Ultra-lite moisturizer (not that I need anymore moisturizer)

I think I got everything... haha


----------



## JuneHawk

Oh, I couple of days ago I got some things from Walgreens.  I really like the Rimmel mascara!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Gift from my aunt:
18 Kaska Beige eyeshadow quad, Mimosa nail polish, 17 Khaki(Discret) eyeshadow duo
www.i974.ph





otobucket.com

Today's purchases:
Target: Clean & Clear Morning Burst face wash and body wash, Cherry Carmex lip balm
Dillards: Dior Aloha nail polish & Top Coat set
www.i974.photob





ucket.com


----------



## redrose000

Saks had 10% off beauty products and I couldn't contain myself. 
I purchased:
-Chanel polish (tendresse, lotus rouge, particuliere, morning rose), foundations, compact, powder, skin care products. 
-Giorgio Armani foundation.


----------



## EllAva

ang3lina33 said:


> I got too much stuff just now... I was supposed to ONLY redeem my $60 Nordstrom Notes but ended up going overboard and spent a little over $500
> 
> It was all amazing stuff nonetheless... The SA's are just so good at convincing me!!! I got half my haul at Nordstrom and half at Sephora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Mascaras: Diorshow, BadGal, and Buxom Lash
> MAC Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation in NC30
> MAC Frost Lipstick in Angel
> MAC Cremesheen Lipstick in Creme Cup
> MAC 187 Brush
> MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
> L'Occitane Rice Ultra-Matte Face Fluid
> L'Occitane Rice Clarifying face mask
> L'Occitane Rice Foaming Cleanser
> Ole Henriksen UV SPF Moisturizer (it's a new spf 50 Moisturizer and it's so light!! I love it!)
> Per-fekt Skin perfecting Gel in Radiant
> Per-fekt Eye perfection gel (instantly brightens eyes)
> Per-fekt Cheek perfecting gel (used as bronzer all over face as well)
> Rosebud Lip Balm
> Smashbox Photo Finish Color Correcting Primer in Adjust (green primer for my rosy red cheeks)
> Redeemed 100 out of my 4,500 Points on a DDF Ultra-lite moisturizer (not that I need anymore moisturizer)
> 
> I think I got everything... haha



Now that's a haul!


----------



## pupeluv

Yesterday I got Chanel Rose Platine Eyeliner with a free sample of Chance perfume. Then my sis and I went to Ulta and I used a $5 off $10 coupon to get a inexpensive foundation to mix with my sunscreen, Covergirl Natuerluxe. They handed out gift bags with a purchase, the gift bag included Ulta anti bacterial gel, Goldwell Colorglow, It's a 10 Miracle Leave-in Product and Ulta eyeshadow in Sandstone.


----------



## Ilgin

I recently got Clinique High impact mascara (the only mascara that works for me!) and Estee Lauder take it away makeup remover.


----------



## girlygirl3

I had a sudden urge for Dolce & Gabbana, maybe it was my curiosity as I've never tried this line before!  I tried the new e/s quad which is really pretty but I don't think I'll purchase it.  I also tried the powder foundation which the mua told me had silicone in it.  Is that a good thing for the skin?  I didn't have a reaction to it.

But anyway, I picked up today:

Mediteranee e/s quad
Eyeliners in Onyx and Stromboli
Lipstick in Goddess (not sure I'm keeping this one but I love the name!)

Anyone else have D&G in their collection?


----------



## Star15Rin

Just (finally) ordered the Clarisonic Mia from Sephora and got NARS Dogon e/s duo too!


----------



## Spendaholic

Superdrugs Own Brand Heel Grips.


----------



## LVCRAZED

*Ok...

OPI Pirates of the Caribbean coll. polishes......and Mother's Day MAC haulage (from hubs)!!  (From MAC Flighty Coll. - colored mascaras & eye/lip makeup remover)
*


----------



## NoSnowHere

LVCRAZED said:


> *Ok...
> 
> OPI Pirates of the Caribbean coll. polishes......and Mother's Day MAC haulage (from hubs)!!  (From MAC Flighty Coll. - colored mascaras & eye/lip makeup remover)
> *



Love everything!!


----------



## LVCRAZED

NoSnowHere said:


> Love everything!!



*Thx girl!!!  me 2!!! LOL!!*


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> I had a sudden urge for Dolce & Gabbana, maybe it was my curiosity as I've never tried this line before! I tried the new e/s quad which is really pretty but I don't think I'll purchase it. I also tried the powder foundation which the mua told me had silicone in it. Is that a good thing for the skin? I didn't have a reaction to it.
> 
> But anyway, I picked up today:
> 
> Mediteranee e/s quad
> Eyeliners in Onyx and Stromboli
> Lipstick in Goddess (not sure I'm keeping this one but I love the name!)
> 
> Anyone else have D&G in their collection?


 
I do! I have Baby Darling (light peach) and Fascination (Light Pink) lipsticks. Love them both and the packaging is beautiful. I would love to try some of their shadows too.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Walgreens haul:

Essie Polishes in Braziliant - Smooth Sailing - Absolutely Shore
Revlon Lipstick in Petal
Revlon Gloss in Crystal Lilac


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I do! I have Baby Darling (light peach) and Fascination (Light Pink) lipsticks. Love them both and the packaging is beautiful. I would love to try some of their shadows too.


 
l loved the feel of the lipstick that was applied on in the store.  It's very moisturizing and it did seem to last a couple of hours.  I think I'm going to swap out Goddess for another color.

I wore the D&G Mediterraneo (I misspelled!) today and I love it! 
I really wanted something that, to me, said I am wearing Dolce & Gabbana!  The Stromboli e/l is gorgeous too!


----------



## TonLeeStyle

Just switched my entire salon over to all organic products, and I couldnt be happier! This is the future of the hair salon industry, it will only take a few years for customers to realize the long long list of reasons to use nothing but organic hair products (especially when THEY ALL WORK BETTER!!!)

I am now a proud supporter of Organic Salons


----------



## nicci404

Dior Healthy Glow Summer Powder - 003 First Light (Asia Exclusive) wasn't available in the US   From the summer collection - I didn't like Sunset or Aurora (too dark)


----------



## redrose000

nicci404 said:


> Dior Healthy Glow Summer Powder - 003 First Light (Asia Exclusive) wasn't available in the US   From the summer collection - I didn't like Sunset or Aurora (too dark)



Please do a swatch of the this. It looks gorgeous. I'm looking for more of a light peachy rather than pink highlighter, this would be perfect.


----------



## nicci404

redrose000 said:


> Please do a swatch of the this. It looks gorgeous. I'm looking for more of a light peachy rather than pink highlighter, this would be perfect.


 
I would say keep looking...I thought I could use this as a blush but it doesn't give off enough color. It is more of a highlighter. It's not glittery. There is some shimmer...it gives me a nice sheen/glow. 

this blogger gave a full review of it and swatch...

http://www.mywomenstuff.com/2011/05...ht-asia-exclusive-healthy-glow-summer-powder/


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> Dior Healthy Glow Summer Powder - 003 First Light (Asia Exclusive) wasn't available in the US  From the summer collection - I didn't like Sunset or Aurora (too dark)


 
So pretty! I would love to see a swatch too!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Inglot Lipgloss 544 - Lipstick 142
Burberry Lip Mist in Feather Pink
Inglot Eye Palette


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Inglot Lipgloss 544 - Lipstick 142
> Burberry Lip Mist in Feather Pink
> Inglot Eye Palette


 
That Burberry lip mist is so pretty!  Does the name mean it's sheer?


----------



## girlygirl3

I picked up some LUSH products:

Cinnamon shampoo bar - love it, can't live without
Ocean Salt
Coco Lotion


----------



## Beenie

*nicci404* I like just looking at that blush.  The woven look is pretty.

*itsanaddiction* is that Inglot gloss the color of the packaging (holo)?. It looks so cool. And the palette is so pretty in pink! 

*girlygirl3* does that shampoo have much lather?


----------



## girlygirl3

Beenie said:


> *nicci404* I like just looking at that blush. The woven look is pretty.
> 
> *itsanaddiction* is that Inglot gloss the color of the packaging (holo)?. It looks so cool. And the palette is so pretty in pink!
> 
> *girlygirl3* does that shampoo have much lather?


 
I think this shampoo is amazing!  It does lather very well for the little amount that you rub on your hair when wet.  So the bar lasts quite a long time!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> That Burberry lip mist is so pretty! Does the name mean it's sheer?


 
Thanks! I thought it would, but it is not sheer. It is lightweight and longer lasting than the Chanel shine lippies though.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Beenie said:


> *nicci404* I like just looking at that blush. The woven look is pretty.
> 
> *itsanaddiction* is that Inglot gloss the color of the packaging (holo)?. It looks so cool. And the palette is so pretty in pink!
> 
> *girlygirl3* does that shampoo have much lather?


 
Thanks! yes, it is holo! So shiny, gives lips that very wet look. It comes in other colors too. Here is a link to Inglots site. I wish the site had descriptions of their products though.


http://www.inglotusa.com/Lip_Gloss-AMC_Lip_Gloss.html


----------



## MrsTGreen

it'sanaddiction said:


> Inglot Lipgloss 544 - Lipstick 142
> Burberry Lip Mist in Feather Pink
> Inglot Eye Palette


 
Pretty colors.  the eye palette!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Beauty Secrets Acetone np remover from Sally's
Maybelline Dream Matte powder in Beige(Med 2-2.5)


----------



## MPI

Dior Crème Moussante Nettoyante Magique x 2
Lancôme Trésor Eau de Parfum x 2
Lancôme Hair Sensation Nutrition Intense Crème Substantielle
Biotherm Lait de Gommage x 2
Clinique Blended Face Powder and Brush
Clinique Gentle Exfoliator
(and a gift from Clinique: 3 Step Skin Care System to travel and Crème Lifting Fermeté Anti-Gravity)


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Rosy Nude eyeshadow palette and Armani Transluminence spring 2011 blush


----------



## chinkee21

chinkee21 said:


> My gigantic haul of doom from NYC IMATS, Sephora F&F & Lord&Taylor sales. I have a wonderful friend who helped me with all this since I am all the way across the world!
> 
> OCC:
> Lip tars:
> Interlace
> memento
> Trollop
> Plum
> Divine
> 
> Miss Adoro Lashes:
> #43 x3
> #66
> #118 x2
> #747M x2
> #217 x3
> #213 x3
> 
> The London Brush Company:
> Angled Eyeliner brush
> Luxe Socket Blender
> 
> Cici Brush:
> WP16 - Eye blending, sable hair
> HY03 - Blush brush, made of goat hair.
> 
> Naked Cosmetics:
> Sierra Nevada pigment stack
> Naturally Nude Stack
> Cabernet Blush stack
> 
> Alcone:
> Twissor
> Fast Lash Metal Eyelash Comb
> Alcone makeup remover wipes (24 counts)
> Preo Japanese Eyelash Curler
> Beauty Blender
> Parian Spirit Brush Cleaner 16fl.oz
> Paramount Squirrel Crease
> 
> 
> Eye Kandy Glitters:
> (Fine)
> Licorice Stick x2
> Ballistic Berry
> Chiclets
> Yellin Melon
> Mad Mellon
> Winter Burst
> Sour Blast
> Tiny Tart
> Semi Sweet
> Tootie Fruitee
> 
> Royal Langnickle Brushes:
> Natural Medium Dome Kabuki
> BBE-17 Brush Essentials Crease
> BC430 Silk Crease
> BC475 - SILK BENT EYE LINER
> BAQA-302 - AQUALON COSMETIC POWDER BRUSH
> BMP-150 - MASTER PRO TAPERED BLENDER
> BC195 - SILK KABUKI FAN
> 
> Kett Cosmetics:
> Cozzette Vessel 9" x 2
> 
> Stila:
> Chic Grace eyeshadow refill
> 
> Sephora (Illamasqua):
> Ore Pigment
> Rude Blush
> Nymph Blush
> Lover Blush
> Boscia Makeup Breakup Cleansing Oil (5 oz.)
> Stila Smudgestick in Stingray
> Clarisonic Classic Brush
> Replacements brush heads (normal)
> 
> NARS Blush
> Dolce Vita
> Sin
> 
> YSL Pur Couture Lipsticks
> Rose Stiletto
> Rose Carnation
> 
> YSL Golden Gloss Lipgloss
> Golden Macadamia
> Golden Praline
> 
> Inglot:
> Freedom Eyeshadow Palette Squares(10 count)
> Square eyeshadow refills (for Freedom Palettes)
> 360M
> 31AS
> 402P
> 419P
> 407P
> 445P
> 460DS
> 502DS
> 409P
> 48S
> 
> Inglot Freedom Blush Palette (rectangular) (4 count)
> 55 Blush refill
> 35 Blush refill
> 51 blush refill
> 36 blush refill
> 
> Chanel:
> Vitalumiere Moisture Rich Radiance Foundation in Natural beige OR (can ask them which shade is best for an NC25?)
> Glossimer in Mirage
> Glossimer in Magnifique
> Glossimer Rose Sand
> Rouge Allure Lipstick in Mythic
> Rouge Allure Lipstick in Incognito
> Rouge Coco Lipstick in Mademoiselle
> Rouge Coco Lipstick in Rose Comete
> 
> Drugstore:
> L'Oreal Extreme Intense Liquid Kohl Liner in Black & Brown
> 
> Of course it will be a while before I receive them, but I will be sure to post a photo to share.


 
After almost a month of waiting, I finally received my box of heavenness in the mail yesterday, will post photos soon!


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Dior Rosy Nude eyeshadow palette and Armani Transluminence spring 2011 blush



I can't look at anymore pics of Rosy Nude - I want it so bad but I should not! Where did you get the Armani blush?!! I looked around everywhere for it but I was too late.


----------



## nicci404

A new friend of mine sent me these goodies  I'm wearing Chanel Mimosa and it is prettier than I had imagined.


----------



## nicci404

I picked up Sisley Paris oil free foundation - my 3rd bottle, which is rare for me in terms of foundation. 

Then I got a sample of the Serge Lutens lipsticks...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pupeluv said:


> Dior Rosy Nude eyeshadow palette and Armani Transluminence spring 2011 blush


 
So pretty together! This blush is my go to blush, I love it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> I can't look at anymore pics of Rosy Nude - I want it so bad but I should not! Where did you get the Armani blush?!! I looked around everywhere for it but I was too late.


 
Did you happen to get MAC's Pink Cult? I have it and the Armani and they swatch out pretty close in color. The Armani is sheerer and more finely milled, (well it's just nicer) but if you can't find it the MAC is close.


----------



## chinkee21

Here's the goodies a dear, dear friend, bless her heart, help me acquire! :shame:

First of, IMATS stuff:
Makeup brushes from Cici Brush, Royal & Langnickle & London Brush Company 





Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics, Beauty Blender & Naked Cosmetics





Eye Kandy & Alcone Beauty Store





Inglot Blush Palette & Eyeshadow Palette





From the Sephora/Lord & Taylor F&F Sales:
YSL, Nars & Chanel





Clarisonic Classic, Extra Brush Heads and Boscia Cleanser


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Did you happen to get MAC's Pink Cult? I have it and the Armani and they swatch out pretty close in color. The Armani is sheerer and more finely milled, (well it's just nicer) but if you can't find it the MAC is close.



thanks, was Pink Cult LE? I couldn't find it on the website. I only see it on Ebay now. The Armani one sounds a lot better though!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> thanks, was Pink Cult LE? I couldn't find it on the website. I only see it on Ebay now. The Armani one sounds a lot better though!


 
Ahh man, I'll bet it was LE. I'm sorry. Hold out for the Armani, it is nicer. For some reason MAC blushes don't last on me. I don't know if others have this problem.


----------



## chinkee21

I figure I should post these here as well...my 1 of 2 boxes from my favorite bath & body company, Moonalisa! These were from her Mardi Gras sale 3 months back, she hand makes everything so TAT can get crazy long, but these are the best stuff you will ever try!

4-in-1 Gels, Lotions, Body Creams & Scrub





Hydrating Mists, Soy Candle, Dusting Powders & Face Cream





Will post the rest as soon as I receive them!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

chinkee21 said:


> Here's the goodies a dear, dear friend, bless her heart, help me acquire! :shame:
> 
> First of, IMATS stuff:
> Makeup brushes from Cici Brush, Royal & Langnickle & London Brush Company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics, Beauty Blender & Naked Cosmetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eye Kandy & Alcone Beauty Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglot Blush Palette & Eyeshadow Palette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Sephora/Lord & Taylor F&F Sales:
> YSL, Nars & Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarisonic Classic, Extra Brush Heads and Boscia Cleanser


 
Wow! Love everything! The brushes look awesome! I'm curious to know what you think about the Inglot blushes. After you've had a chance to wear them, can you post your thoughts in the Inglot thread? Thanks


----------



## Bentley1

chinkee21 said:


> After almost a month of waiting, I finally received my box of heavenness in the mail yesterday, will post photos soon!



Whoa!  Do you sell all these items?  I can't imagine you use all this yourself.


----------



## chinkee21

Bentley1 said:


> Whoa!  Do you sell all these items?  I can't imagine you use all this yourself.




Haha, yes, they're all mine, I have a baaaadd addiction!


----------



## NYCBelle

This morning bought a Revlon lipstick called Coral Berry. I've had my eye on it for a while and I read great reviews about it. I haven't worn lipstick since high school lol I always wear gloss. Can't wait to try it out. And I also bought a Maybelline Clear lip liner.


----------



## Beenie

MPI said:


> Dior Crème Moussante Nettoyante Magique x 2
> Lancôme Trésor Eau de Parfum x 2
> Lancôme Hair Sensation Nutrition Intense Crème Substantielle
> Biotherm Lait de Gommage x 2
> Clinique Blended Face Powder and Brush
> Clinique Gentle Exfoliator
> (and a gift from Clinique: 3 Step Skin Care System to travel and Crème Lifting Fermeté Anti-Gravity)


 
Nice! You are going to have some radiant skin!



pupeluv said:


> Dior Rosy Nude eyeshadow palette and Armani Transluminence spring 2011 blush


 
Ohhh, all the pretty pretty pink!



nicci404 said:


> A new friend of mine sent me these goodies  I'm wearing Chanel Mimosa and it is prettier than I had imagined.


 
Those B&BW smell yummy and Mimosa IS great. And I have the same palette and the blue is one of my go-to colors!



chinkee21 said:


> Here's the goodies a dear, dear friend, bless her heart, help me acquire! :shame:


 
That is the haul of all hauls! That IS a LOVELY friend!



NYCBelle said:


> And I also bought a Maybelline Clear lip liner.


 
I would love to hear what you think about the clear liner.


----------



## NYCBelle

Beenie said:


> I would love to hear what you think about the clear liner.



Definitely! Can't wait to try it out myself =)


----------



## MPI

Has anyone used products La Mer?

Crème de la Mer
The Regenerating Serum
The Eye Concentrate


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> I can't look at anymore pics of Rosy Nude - I want it so bad but I should not! Where did you get the Armani blush?!! I looked around everywhere for it but I was too late.


 

Nordstroms in-store and I got the Dior palette through Macy's.com. Macy's has free shipping on beauty over $50 and I used a C.B. site for only 3%...better than nothing. Yes, I was shocked they had one left, I mentioned that I missed out on it and she said they had one on hold that was never picked up...I'll take it!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Here is my latest haul from Sephora

Sephora Glossy gloss in bronze beauty
Sephora Age dey eye cream
Tocca parfum in Giulietta
Jurlique hand sanitizer
Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection








Sephora Glossy gloss in bronze beauty






Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection


----------



## chinkee21

Beenie said:


> That is the haul of all hauls! That IS a LOVELY friend!


 
Yes, she is! I am so so greatful! It's her birthday month too, I am planning to send her something she will love!  BTW, I sent you a message few days back, did u ever get it?


----------



## chinkee21

Kansashalo said:


> Here is my latest haul from Sephora
> 
> Sephora Glossy gloss in bronze beauty
> Sephora Age dey eye cream
> Tocca parfum in Giulietta
> Jurlique hand sanitizer
> Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora Glossy gloss in bronze beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection


 
Love Guilietta! 

That eyeshadow palette is so pretty! Does it compare to UD's Naked palette?


----------



## Kansashalo

chinkee21 said:


> Love Guilietta!
> 
> That eyeshadow palette is so pretty! Does it compare to UD's Naked palette?



I've never used UD Naked paletter but I have worn Too Faced shadows before and I do love them!


----------



## EllAva

Kansashalo said:


> Here is my latest haul from Sephora
> 
> Sephora Glossy gloss in bronze beauty
> Sephora Age dey eye cream
> Tocca parfum in Giulietta
> Jurlique hand sanitizer
> Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora Glossy gloss in bronze beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection



Wow, I LOVE that TF palette! Nice perk!


----------



## Beenie

chinkee21 said:


> BTW, I sent you a message few days back, did u ever get it?


 
I don't think so???


----------



## Beenie

Kansashalo said:


> Here is my latest haul from Sephora
> Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection


 
You got me ALL excited! I just ordered a Sephora haul and I chose the Too Faced e/s too! I cannot wait to get it.


----------



## nicci404

Kansashalo said:


> Here is my latest haul from Sephora
> 
> Sephora Glossy gloss in bronze beauty
> Sephora Age dey eye cream
> Tocca parfum in Giulietta
> Jurlique hand sanitizer
> Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora Glossy gloss in bronze beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection




amazing...Sephora actually has a decent gift this time, I am going to stop by tomorrow to pick it up!


----------



## Kansashalo

nicci404 said:


> amazing...Sephora actually has a decent gift this time, I am going to stop by tomorrow to pick it up!



I know what you mean!


----------



## Daley

Maybelline Colour Sensational in Are you Red-dy
http://www.instablogsimages.com/images/2010/07/29/color-sensational-lipcolor_gvHLY_22975.jpg


----------



## pupeluv

Kansashalo said:


> Here is my latest haul from Sephora
> 
> Sephora Glossy gloss in bronze beauty
> Sephora Age dey eye cream
> Tocca parfum in Giulietta
> Jurlique hand sanitizer
> Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora Glossy gloss in bronze beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection


 

That 500 perk does looks worth getting, it would be a nice way for me try try Too Faced eyeshadows.


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> amazing...Sephora actually has a decent gift this time, I am going to stop by tomorrow to pick it up!


 

The closest Sephora to me never has the same perks as online, I'll even ask for something that is available online and they will have no clue. Does some Sephoras, like the one you go to have the same perks available in-store as online? if so I may check out another one.


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm not sure what they have online - I got my latest haul in the store though, if that helps!


----------



## pupeluv

Kansashalo said:


> I'm not sure what they have online - I got my latest haul in the store though, if that helps!


 
I just called my local Sephora and I asked what they are offering for the 500 pt perk...they only have a Boscia skin care set. I may just order something online and pay for the shipping rather than pay $4+ a gallon for gas to go to the next Sephora that's a little further away.


----------



## pupeluv

I placed my order and used the code CLAYSERUM to get a deluxe sample size of Tarte Smooth Operator&#8482; Amazonian Clay Illuminating Serum, in case anyone needed a sample code.


----------



## bnjj

Ooooh!  I want that Too Faced perk.  I just placed an order to get it as my store still has the Boscia product.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Just recently placed an order on Ulta.com bought.

- EOS travel sized lotion in cucumber
- Yes to cucumbers on the go facial towelettes
- Travel sized nail files
- L`Oreal base coat polish


----------



## marchtiger

I placed a Sephora order and got the new Hello Kitty palette that I am ridiculously excited about because I'm an 8 year old girl apparently:
http://s7d2.scene7.com/s7ondemand/z...nfig=zoom_config&zoomwidth=725&zoomheight=605
and a new head for my Clarisonic!


----------



## AshJs3

I saw that Hello Kitty palette the other day. It's SOOOO cute!


----------



## Kansashalo

Here are a few other goodies I picked up

Prara Infusion D'Iris parfum
MUFE Lab Shine l/g in S12


----------



## lieu12

got some urban decay eyeshadow colors


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Burberry Summer for Women
DKNY Delicious Duo Rollerball 
LORAC Couture Shine Liquid Lipstick in Haute





Tory Burch Cosmetic Case


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> The closest Sephora to me never has the same perks as online, I'll even ask for something that is available online and they will have no clue. Does some Sephoras, like the one you go to have the same perks available in-store as online? if so I may check out another one.



They had no clue as well. They had a Smashbox set still. But not sure I really want it now, it looks rather tiny.


----------



## MakeupDIY

Elizabeth Arden Set (Was on sale from £20 at Boots) 
Revlon Colorstay For Dry/Normal Skin
Revlon Just Bitten (Got 5 different colours ^^)


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> They had no clue as well. They had a Smashbox set still. But not sure I really want it now, it looks rather tiny.


 
While I was looking up some swatches online and I read that it is'nt full size but not sample same either..more like deluxe sample size. I've never tried their shadows before so I thought for 8 shadows I'll try it. Amazon(or someone on Amazon) is selling it for $39.99 + 6.49 shipping < that's just crazy. http://www.amazon.com/Sephora-FACED-Shadow-Palette-Insurance/dp/B004YUIR9I

Oh here she talks about the size of the palette, http://themakeupdrawer.blogspot.com/2011/05/free-sephora-500-point-perk-too-faced.html


----------



## merekat703

Prada D'iris is my favorite perfum!



Kansashalo said:


> Here are a few other goodies I picked up
> 
> Prara Infusion D'Iris parfum
> MUFE Lab Shine l/g in S12


----------



## merekat703

I bought MAC Of Royalty today at CCO. Its on the left and Mlle is on the right.


----------



## merekat703

Oh man I love the Too Faced set! I wish I had 500 pts..



Kansashalo said:


> Here is my latest haul from Sephora
> 
> Sephora Glossy gloss in bronze beauty
> Sephora Age dey eye cream
> Tocca parfum in Giulietta
> Jurlique hand sanitizer
> Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora Glossy gloss in bronze beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection


----------



## Kansashalo

merekat703 said:


> Prada D'iris is my favorite perfum!



This is my first bottle.  I loved the scent !


----------



## merekat703

Kansashalo said:


> This is my first bottle. I loved the scent !


 I went thought a one oz bottle in like a month because I loved it so! I invested in a 6 oz lol


----------



## RosieD

Nivea Volume Shine Wonderfull in the colour Berry Boost
I really like it!


----------



## wetbandit42

Unite Eurotherapy 7 Seconds Condition Leave-In Detangler - obsessed with this! I love the smell and it makes my hair so soft.
Black Emi-Jay hair tie
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer
Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Romance (wanted to get Aventure too but they were sold out)

From beauty.com a few days ago:
Amika Obliphica conditioner
Red Flower Indian Jasmine Petal-Topped Candle


----------



## declaredbeauty

Kansashalo said:


> Here is my latest haul from Sephora
> 
> Sephora Glossy gloss in bronze beauty
> Sephora Age dey eye cream
> Tocca parfum in Giulietta
> Jurlique hand sanitizer
> Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora Glossy gloss in bronze beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora 500 point perk - Too Faced e/s collection



I'm tempted to place an order so just I can have the 500 pt perk. But I don't need anything!


----------



## MrsTGreen

www.i974.pho





tobucket.com


----------



## Kansashalo

declaredbeauty said:


> I'm tempted to place an order so just I can have the 500 pt perk. But I don't need anything!


 
C'mon now - you could come up with something  (gifts, hair products, etc.) lol


----------



## Kansashalo

merekat703 said:


> I went thought a one oz bottle in like a month because I loved it so! I invested in a 6 oz lol


 
OMG I see why! I am in love with this scent!


----------



## merekat703

Kansashalo said:


> OMG I see why! I am in love with this scent!


  It is by far the best perfum I have ever smelled!


----------



## lyse

Sigma brushes 

E25 blending
E20 short shader
E35 tapered blending
F80 flat top kabuki


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Kansashalo said:


> This is my first bottle. I loved the scent !


 

I love it too! Apparently men like it too. I've had numerous occassions when a stranger told me I smelled good!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Some Body Shop stuff:







OPI Planks Alot & Mermaid Tears
WnW Knock on Wood Trio


----------



## penelope tree

I wanted some pink stuff, as you can probably tell, hadn't bought makeup from boots/superdrug for a while so tried out some cheaper stuff. lots of fun! i didn't bother showing the ysl we have all seen that.


----------



## Beenie

penelope tree what is that "brick"? It looks really pretty.


----------



## penelope tree

Beenie said:


> penelope tree what is that "brick"? It looks really pretty.



Yes its a BB equivalent shimmer brick in rose glow - so its a blusher really. I swatched it in the shop and it was really pigmented and so smooth I had to give it a go. It seems to be very high quality for what it cost, although I don't have a BB to compare it to.
It's from Famous by Sue Moxley (a british make up artist). I think the brand is quite new.


----------



## georgetowngirl

wetbandit42 said:


> Unite Eurotherapy 7 Seconds Condition Leave-In Detangler - obsessed with this! I love the smell and it makes my hair so soft.
> Black Emi-Jay hair tie
> Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer
> Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Romance (wanted to get Aventure too but they were sold out)
> 
> From beauty.com a few days ago:
> Amika Obliphica conditioner
> Red Flower Indian Jasmine Petal-Topped Candle



What did you think of the Emi-Jay hair tie?


----------



## thegoreprincess

L'Oreal Pink Shells, Blue Marine, Yellow Seahorse, Coral Starfish






American Apparel Neon Green, Cameo Blue, African Violet






Dior Aztec Chocolate (for a steal at $5 + $3 shipping!!!), p2 Glamour






Cult Nails Devious Nature, Always Winning, Let Me Fly, Captivated, Cruisin' Nude from Maria's Twitter giveaway!

And last but not least...






Dior Silver Purple AKA longtime lemming. SO excited to finally have it! And Confetti Happy Birthday, which is an AWESOME purple jelly with bits and pieces of microglitter. I have it on my nails right now, but it chipped while I was moving stuff in my room around before I could get a photo  It kind of looks like Zoya Julieanne or Mimi in the bottle, but is way different because it's a jelly.


----------



## wetbandit42

georgetowngirl said:


> What did you think of the Emi-Jay hair tie?



Eh, I don't think it's any better than regular, metal-free elastics. I'm glad I only bought one since it was about $7 at my salon (ridiculous!). It is cute in my hair though!


----------



## wetbandit42

Rihanna Reb'l Fleur - impulse buy at Ulta. I really like it!
Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Boy, Royallieu
OPI Silver Shatter nail polish
Blumarine Blugirl Jus No 1 edp
Chanel Rose Platine waterproof eyeliner
Macadamia Oil wide-tooth comb & deep conditioner (latter on clearance for $15 at Target!)


----------



## EllAva

Tan Towel
Anastasia Brow Kit in Blonde (already love this and I've had it 2 hours.)
MAC LustreGlass in Runway Fave
Banana Republic headband
John Freida Sheer Blonde shampoo and conditioner
Blotting papers
L'Oreal Revitalift eye cream
Pumice stone
Philosophy mini gift set that I got for free because Ulta was out of the Anastasia gift with purchase.


----------



## surferchick2

Chanel mini haul:

Les 4 Ombres #83
Joues Contraste Espiegle
Vitalumiere Aqua B40
Oh, and my cosmetic fridge


----------



## chynxi_a




----------



## GhstDreamer

A couple of Smashbox goodies: full exposure mascara (jet black) - the only one that goes on without clumping for me and lip gloss (fame).


----------



## Angelic Pretty

Stuff I've gotten over the past 2-3 weeks


----------



## mspera

*AngelicPretty* - really nice palette! What brand is that? An I  the "happy birthday beautiful" 3 in 1. Smells fabulous!


----------



## Angelic Pretty

mspera: Its the Too Faced Beauty to go II palette, It's fantastic and its almost the size of a credit card!!


----------



## nicci404

Fresh - Honey


----------



## ashleyjena

Angelic Pretty said:


> Stuff I've gotten over the past 2-3 weeks



I got the Happy Birthday Beautiful too, smells amazing!


----------



## Angelic Pretty

ashleyjena said:


> I got the Happy Birthday Beautiful too, smells amazing!



I wish they made it in a larger size!


----------



## GingerSnap527

No biggies so far this weekend:

Ulta Lash/Brow Comb
Ulta Glass Nail File
Zoya Polish - Cheryl
Sonia Kashuk Hair Brush
Cotton Balls (hey, it's a necessity)


----------



## girlygirl3

My Sephora purchases:

Korres AntiAgeing Primer
REN Detox Mask - purchased the full size after using a sample for the last few weeks
100 pts - Sample of Diorshow Maximizer Lash Primer
500 pts - Too Faced Eye Love Palette


----------



## jellybebe

nicci404 said:


> Fresh - Honey



What do you think of this stuff? I was so excited because I love the clear one, I love honey and I love nude. Turned out to be kind of a disappointment though!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Some polishes

Peripera - OPI DS Reflection - Essie Da Bush


----------



## NYCBelle

Ecotools Eyeshadow brushes - Travel size in travel case with mirror $7.99 

Left to Right:
Revlon Soft Nude
Revlon Really Red Matte
Revlon Cha Cha Cherry


----------



## ang3lina33

surferchick2 said:


> Chanel mini haul:
> 
> Les 4 Ombres #83
> Joues Contraste Espiegle
> Vitalumiere Aqua B40
> Oh, and my cosmetic fridge



WOW! Never knew there was a makeup fridge! Where did you get that? That's amazing!


----------



## pupeluv

MAC brush 134, Brule e/s and a Mineralized e/s in Sage/Wisdom for my sister.


----------



## Kansashalo

nicci404 said:


> Fresh - Honey


 
I need to hurry up and finish my rose tinted one so I can try this one!


----------



## nicci404

jellybebe said:


> What do you think of this stuff? I was so excited because I love the clear one, I love honey and I love nude. Turned out to be kind of a disappointment though!



I really like it! I saw some swatches online and it looked like a warm nude. I like it alone but like it even better layered w/a light pink lipstick/gloss...I really like the smell too.


----------



## pquiles

surferchick2 said:


> Chanel mini haul:
> 
> Les 4 Ombres #83
> Joues Contraste Espiegle
> Vitalumiere Aqua B40
> Oh, and my cosmetic fridge


 
That refrigerator is pretty cool.  
Well, my purchases were pretty small today.  I picked up the Clinique brush cleaner and NARS Funny Face l/s.


----------



## surferchick2

ang3lina33 said:


> WOW! Never knew there was a makeup fridge! Where did you get that? That's amazing!



I use natural skincare so refrigeration preserves it longer (although it's great for all cosmetics), but the temps of a regular fridge can be too cold if you want to use them immediately. *I got mine from here:

http://www.odacite.com/product_/fridge

I saw this one, and someone posted it also:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...F4XKiAL5pr0K&ved=0CDYQ8wIwAA&biw=995&bih=671#

I considered both before I decided, and I think the 2nd one is more practical, but I purchase some skincare products from the first company and there's a discount code, so I just ordered from them. *


----------



## Spendaholic

*My New Beauty Purchases.

Urban Decay Naked Palette - Debenhams UK £28.80 & Free Delivery* 


























*Garnier Caffeine Eye Roll-On - from Wilkinsons.*


----------



## girlygirl3

Purchased more D&G!

Stromboli e/s quad
Shine lipstick in Emotion
Volumized Lashes mascara in Dahlia (eggplant)

GWP:  gold cosmetic bag that included a full size lip gloss in Honey, I believe, and a retractable lip brush!  Nice!


----------



## wetbandit42

Essie nail polish - French Affair
Ole Henriksen On the Go cleanser, Blemish Attack Daily Defense gel
Unite Eurotherapy Boing curling cream


----------



## wetbandit42

Also, Philosophy Soul Owner and Supersmile replacement brush heads.


----------



## wtmontana

Today I ordered (online) two Blush/Bronzer trio's (one for me, one as a surprise pressie for my sister) from the new NARS Portrait of Paradise collection, along with Goddess eye pencil and "Artist's Palette" in eyeshadow for Day and Night. Super excited for their arrival!

I received today my new Swarovski studs  and am awaiting the arrival of my MAC Bare Study paint pot and a turquoise/teal eyeshadow duet.

On a side note, nice to see so many different subforums on here! I think I've found my new go-to-forum!


----------



## pupeluv

wtmontana said:


> Today I ordered (online) two Blush/Bronzer trio's (one for me, one as a surprise pressie for my sister) from the new NARS Portrait of Paradise collection, along with Goddess eye pencil and "Artist's Palette" in eyeshadow for Day and Night. Super excited for their arrival!
> 
> I received today my new Swarovski studs  and am awaiting the arrival of my MAC Bare Study paint pot and a turquoise/teal eyeshadow duet.
> 
> On a side note, nice to see so many different subforums on here! I think I've found my new go-to-forum!


 

Welcome, its addicting but fun!


----------



## Kansashalo

girlygirl3 said:


> Purchased more D&G!
> 
> Stromboli e/s quad
> Shine lipstick in Emotion
> Volumized Lashes mascara in Dahlia (eggplant)
> 
> GWP: gold cosmetic bag that included a full size lip gloss in Honey, I believe, and a retractable lip brush! Nice!


 
Where did you purchase your D&G?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Anyone compare Loreal Yellow Seahorse against Chanel Mimosa? Curious to see how they stand up to one another.


----------



## sunglow

MAC 182 brush
Urban Decay Naked palette
Bare Minerals moisturizer and eye cream


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Rajasthan & MUJI 5 drawer


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Just today, I received Le Metier de Beaute's eye shadow brush in the mail. I've been on a bit of a brush streak and within the last two weeks have picked up both Edward Bess brushes and LMdB's crease brush. They are all great BTW! I have the Le Metier concealer brush being shipped to me too!


----------



## girlygirl3

Kansashalo said:


> Where did you purchase your D&G?


 
@ Saks!  
This past Saturday, there was an event where Pat McGrath was there and spoke to everyone while they were getting their make up done!


----------



## girlygirl3

Devoted2makeup said:


> Just today, I received Le Metier de Beaute's eye shadow brush in the mail. I've been on a bit of a brush streak and within the last two weeks have picked up both Edward Bess brushes and LMdB's crease brush. They are all great BTW! I have the Le Metier concealer brush being shipped to me too!


 
I love Le Metier's eye shadow brush!  It's so good with placing color on the lid!
My next one will be the crease brush.  I'm surprised I haven't picked it up yet!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

girlygirl3 said:


> I love Le Metier's eye shadow brush!  It's so good with placing color on the lid!
> My next one will be the crease brush.  I'm surprised I haven't picked it up yet!



I haven't had a chance to use their eye shadow brush since it just came today, but you should really pick up their crease brush. I love it. I think it helps you blend your eye makeup so nicely and it is so soft. I just reviewed it on my blog today in fact.


----------



## pupeluv

Devoted2makeup said:


> I haven't had a chance to use their eye shadow brush since it just came today, but you should really pick up their crease brush. I love it. I think it helps you blend your eye makeup so nicely and it is so soft. I just reviewed it on my blog today in fact.


 

I'll check it out, Thanks. I've got a Edward Bess & a Hakuhodo on my list right now so I'll possibly add these


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Essie Coat Azure
Revlon Color Stay in Baby Pink
EOS Lip Balms - Strawberry Sorbet & Passion Fruit


----------



## PrincessGina

Eve Lom Cleanser
Givenchy Very Irresistable L'intense
Lancome Youth Activating Cream
Korres Fig Showergel
Nars Enchanted Cream Blush
Mac Dazzleglass in Bare Necessity (this was a nice nude on the back of my hand but the reddish glitter is so noticeable on my lips so im quite disappointed)


----------



## NoSnowHere

OPI designer series sapphire
Clinique anti-gravity eye cream
Lorac tie die for gloss set
Lorac visual effects mascara


----------



## lieu12

Ysl lipsticks 
Mac eyeshadows


----------



## Devoted2makeup




----------



## nicci404

Devoted2makeup said:


>



I really want to try an EB gloss! Le Metier de Beaute brushes are excellent!


----------



## nicci404

Dior Poudre Shimmer Face Powder - Rose Diamond (use it as a blush)
Tarte - Smooth Operator Tinted Moisturizer 
Escada - Taj Sunset (my favorite scent!)


----------



## klj

Korres Plum Lip Butter
Bliss Body Butter
OPI~ I'm wired
Clarins self tanning cream
Anastasia brow pencil in Ultimate brown


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom gloss
serge lutens mascara
by terry rose de baume
butter saucy jack np


----------



## Devoted2makeup

A Le Metier Blush Brush and a nail polish by them called Plum.


----------



## Beriloffun

Nars ashes to ashes ES, New Lover lip pencil
Chanel lillium quad
butter london all about the queen


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Beriloffun said:


> Nars ashes to ashes ES, New Lover lip pencil
> Chanel lillium quad
> butter london all about the queen



That's a great haul!


----------



## twinklestani

Opi Nailpolish - you don't know jacques
Opi Nailpolish - strawberry margarita


----------



## wild flower

clairol hair color - golden blonde


----------



## NYCBelle

My mom works at Macys so she got me Clinique Eye Repairwear and the Urban Decay Naked Palette

If you're looking for the Naked palette call the Macys in Herald Square in NY they have an inventory of over 200 palettes


----------



## hannahheather71

Benefit-cha cha tint
UD 24/7-perversion(ebay)
UD 24/7-corrupt (ebay)
UD24/7 duo-whiskey/flipside
Mac teddy kohl pencil
Bare escentuals faux tan with new Brush-love this brush!!!
per-fekt eye gel
Bare escentuals purifying cleanser


----------



## merekat703

Newest beauty items. 
Gifted were the nail polishes
and Dior Diva program gift.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer NC30
MAC Viva Glam V
Ulta Super Blender Sponge
ELF Contouring Blush & Bronzing Powder Set


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Some Sephora items:

Sephora by OPI - Don't Feed The Hand Models Polish
Sephora Jumbo Liner - Brown
Shiseido - Eyeshadow Trio RD711
GWP Boscia - Pore Strips


----------



## Spendaholic

My zuneta order
Bioderma Crealine H20 Cleanser & EOS Smooth Sphere Lip Balm in Sweet Mint






Ebay - Zoya Jo.


----------



## Nieners

Chanel foundation
Catrice nail polishes 
Rosebud salve


----------



## lieu12

guerlain lipglosses, dior perfume, chloe perfume


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I just had a HUGE beauty splurge no joke.
I hadn't been shopping for makeup in a while so here goes the list 
Back row from left to right:
MAC Pro Longwear SPF 10 Foundation in NC15
OPI Nail Lacquer in Teenage Dream
Zoya Professional Lacguer in Casey
MAC Amplified Lip Stick in Girl About Town
MAC Satin Lip Stick in Pink Nouvea
Lancome gift with purchase lip stick in Cream Natural Beauty
MAC Select Moisture Cover Concealer in NC15
OXY Emergency Acne Vanishing Spot Gel

Middle Row from left to right:
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack (so mad I bought this it just melts and smudges since its so warm here, ill use it in the winter)
Lancome gift with purchase Genefique Serum (LOVE THIS!)
MAC LustreGlass in Pinkarat
Clean & Clear Advantage Plus Popped Pimple Drying Paste

Front row from left to right:
Sephora Mineral Matte Setting Powder in light
Sephora Angled Eyeliner brush
MAC 275 fluffy contour brush
Lancome gift with purchase color design ombre monoeffects in Makeover, Daylight, Trendy & Volcano
Sephora Makeup Pallette 66 Eyeshadows, Blushes, Lipgloss, Eyeliner, Bronzer all in one.
40 Eyeshadows, 5 eyeliner, 15 lip gloss, 3 blushes, 3 bronzers.

 That took awhile!
And I just realized my shopping addiction is even worse than I expected.


----------



## laureenthemean

Fyrinnae eyeshadow minis:




(AM = Arcane Magic) 
AM Evocation, AM Madame & Eve's, AM Dragonmagic
AM Greenman's Forest, AM Glitterboi, AM Sequined Master
AM Feline Familiars, Immortality, Catrina Cabaret (free sample)

Glow Blush in Charm (full size):


----------



## MrsTGreen

Nars Deep Throat blush


----------



## nicci404

Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss - Classic
YSL Rouge Volupte - Ultimate Beige


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nicci404 said:


> Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss - Classic
> YSL Rouge Volupte - Ultimate Beige



So classic and pretty!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Laura Mercier lip gloss in Nector & Opal
L M Gel Lip Color in Hibiscus & Clementine


----------



## Beenie

nicci404 said:


> Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss - Classic
> YSL Rouge Volupte - Ultimate Beige


 
*nicci*, you always buy the most luxe stuff. I totally want to see your collection!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy


----------



## merekat703

Todays purchases
Healthy Sexy Hair Moisturizering treatment
2 Healthy Sexy Hair conditioners
2 mini perfum bottles free from Ulta
Color Club Black Hologram nail art
Color Club Ms. Socialite
Color Club Holo Revv
Color Club Holo Fashion Addict
Essie Jag-u-are
Essie Lacquered up
2 Smashbox blush duos $5 special at Ulta!


----------



## nicci404

Beenie said:


> *nicci*, you always buy the most luxe stuff. I totally want to see your collection!



lol..thanks  I have given a lot of items away that I don't use anymore - I had a bag full of items that I either didn't use enough or did not like. Most of it went to my brother's girlfriend. I did post my small collection in that thread you started a long time ago, I should put an updated picture of my collection!


----------



## MakeupDIY

I got these items over the past month, some I bought myself but I got most of these through swapping on MUA! 
So here they are:

- *Clinique Superdefense SPF25 in Dry Combination* - I recieved a deluxe sample of this a few months ago and LOVED it so I purchased the 50ml size!
- *Benefit Sugarbomb* - *RIS, wanted to try this for ages =) 
- *MAC Reflects Duo Purple* - My sister was kind enough to buy me this ^.^
- *MAC Wrong Spell (VV) Lipglass* - Really unusual colour, really hard to pull off though!
- *Urban Decay Loose Pigments in Shag & X - *My mum bought these for me!
- *Maybelline Eyestudio Gel Liner - 01 Black - *Bought as part of an 3 for 2 offer.
- *MAC Pigment Samples in Blue Brown & Old Gold - *RIS wanted to try these colours for a while now! 
- *Bobbi Brown Lip Color in Sandwash Pink 22 - *RIS Never tried a Bobbi Brown lipstick before ;O
- *Inglot Eyeshadow in 420 Pearl - *RIS wanted to try some more Inglot stuff! 
- *Bobbi Brown Long-wear Gel Liner in Indigo Ink - *RIS heard good things about their gel liners 
- *R&R Saturate Eyeshadow in Fuel - *RIS, broke in transit =( but LOVELY colour! 
*- MAC Glamora Castle Eyeshadow - *Impulse buy, LOVE it! 
- *NARS Belly Dance Eyeshadow Duo - *RIS, the colours remind me of christmas =) 
- *Inglot Sleeks in 41, 46, 55 - *RIS
- *MAC Opulash Mascara in Bad, Bad Black - *Love this mascara!
*- MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner in Calm Mode - *It has SPF AND Lavender! =) 
- *MAC Eyeshadows in Pincurl, Femme Fi, Naked Lunch, All That Glitters, Bamboo, Print, Embark & Zeal - *Every shadow apart from All That Glitters and Print were RIS! 
- * MAC 15 Eyeshadow Palette - * RIS! 
*RIS = Recieved in swap!

Pictures in the next post!


----------



## MakeupDIY

Most items together:





Gel Liners & MAC Pigment Samples:





R&R Eyeshadow & NARS Duo:





MAC Mascara, TLC & Bobbi Brown Lipstick:





MAC Eyeshadow (Going from top left down see last post for names):


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just discovered the Revlon Colorburst Line, duh! Great lipsticks and glosses!

Cherry Ice and Lilac Lipsticks - Pink Ice and Peony Lipgloss





L'Oreal Firming Face Cream & Cleansing Wipes


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE Mat Velvet+ Foundation in 40


----------



## oceansportrait

Bought Hakuhodo foundation buffer brush G527M (in Maple!) off of their official site. Haven't gotten it yet, but am super excited~!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Revlon Colorstay Foundation in combination/oily skin formula, Covergirl Lash Blast Volume in Very Black, Josie Maran Blush in Blossom, Nars Lipstick in Cruising, Urban Decay Original Primer Potion, Josie Maran Magic Marker Argan Liquid Eyeliner in Ink, Stila It Girl Eyeshadow Palette #2


----------



## Ilgin

Guerlain Secret de Purete exfoliator


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Prep & Prime Transparent Finishing Powder
EcoTools Powder Brush


----------



## laureenthemean

UD 24/7 Shadow Pencils:









Top to bottom: Mercury, Barracuda, Wasteland, Rehab, Lit, Morphine, Delinquent


----------



## mspera

Ladies, here are my recent purchases. A little haul for next to nothing! Love it! And, all the color! My birthday is coming up, so I got the lovely little gift cards from a few stores... at The Body Shop (paid $4.99 total!), Vic Secret (paid $2.14 total), and Sephora (free!). I still have one from Aveda to redeem -- perhaps I will do that today. 

All the pictures are kind of tiny -- the Body Shop and Vic Secret stuff is all full size and the Philosophy is not full size, but still fabulous!

*Body Shop:*
Strawberry Shower Gel
Satsuma Shower Gel
Sweet Lemon Shower Gel
Sweet Lemon Hand Wash

*Victoria's Secret:*
Beauty Rush Mascara - tried it last night. Like it!
Kissing in Paris Body Wash
Island Escape Body Wash

*Sephora:*
Philosophy 3 in 1 - Vanilla Birthday Cake


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I bought 4 Burberry eye shadows, 1 Burberry kabuki brush, and 1 Le Metier De Beaute concealer.


----------



## Kansashalo

Here are my latest purchases:
*Quidad Expert Curl Kit *(contains Climate Control Heat & Humidity Gel, Moisture Lock leave in conditioner, oisture boost and refreshing spray, 6 hair clips)
*YSL Volupte Sheer Candy gloss in Mouthwatering Berry*
*Sephora waterproof 12-hour jumbo crayon in black*








The YSL l/g


----------



## panties

I got a couple of bronzers: rouge bunny rouge and a backup Le Metier de Beaute liquid bronzer.
woot !


----------



## pupeluv

Devoted2makeup said:


> I bought 4 Burberry eye shadows, 1 Burberry kabuki brush, and 1 Le Metier De Beaute concealer.


 

I look forward to reading your review, esp. on the Burberry stuff 

I picked up Dior Addict Lipstick in 564 Model.


----------



## gre8dane

Kansashalo said:


> Here are my latest purchases:
> *Quidad Expert Curl Kit *(contains Climate Control Heat & Humidity Gel, Moisture Lock leave in conditioner, oisture boost and refreshing spray, 6 hair clips)


 
My Daughter has several Ouidad items and she loves them.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Nice hauls everyone!

Here's my recent haul:

Guerlain Ombre Fusion in Maya & Bahia
Le Metier De Beaute Ken Downing's Koral Polish & Lipstick
Not pictured Redken Body Full Shampoo


----------



## gga

I just got that Le Metier Koral polish on Saturday.  I think I'll change to it next weekend.  I wish all LMdB polishes were that size.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

gga said:


> I just got that Le Metier Koral polish on Saturday. I think I'll change to it next weekend. I wish all LMdB polishes were that size.


 
I know! The bigger size was the only reason I decided to try LMdB polish again. I read there will be 3 more Ken Dowing's shades for fall, can't wait to see what they are!


----------



## NoSnowHere

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> Revlon Colorstay Foundation in combination/oily skin formula, Covergirl Lash Blast Volume in Very Black, Josie Maran Blush in Blossom, Nars Lipstick in Cruising, Urban Decay Original Primer Potion, Josie Maran Magic Marker Argan Liquid Eyeliner in Ink, Stila It Girl Eyeshadow Palette #2



Cruising is awesome, isn't it?


----------



## mspera

it'sanaddiction said:


> Nice hauls everyone!
> 
> Here's my recent haul:
> 
> Guerlain Ombre Fusion in Maya & Bahia
> Le Metier De Beaute Ken Downing's Koral Polish & Lipstick
> Not pictured Redken Body Full Shampoo



Congrats on your goodies! The coral LMdB polish is sooo pretty.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Sally's and Target from over the weekend:




L'oreal Infallible Lipstick in 822 Rich Topaz
L'oreal Extra Intense Liquid Pencil Eyeliner in Black
Nail file..
CG Flip Flop Fantasy
CG Shocking Pink
Seche Recondition nail treatment

An "accidentally" placed Sephora order:




BE Getting Started Kit.. got the shade Golden Dark.. can't wait to try this 
MUFE Kabuki Brush
Tarte Clean Slate foundation primer


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Estee Lauder lip conditioner lip balm
T3 short hair styler


----------



## Beenie

*DeclaredBeauty*, I have that MUFE kabuki and it is Ay_May-Zzzzing!  And that flip flop fantasy polish needs to be mine.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Star Nova & Morning Glory lusterglasses


----------



## sweetsugar

Some stuff I bought in Lille (France) 

2x MakeUp Forever Aqua lip waterproof lipliners
Makeup Forever Aqua Liner
Caudalie Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Fluid SPF 15 PA++	






Roger & Gallet Fleur d'Osmanthus Fresh Fragrant Water


----------



## MrsTGreen

Ulta Haul(NYX):

Darling lipstick(614)
Cream lipstick(607)
Nude Pearl pigment(LP01)
Mink Pearl pigment(LP19)


----------



## declaredbeauty

Beenie said:


> *DeclaredBeauty*, I have that MUFE kabuki and it is Ay_May-Zzzzing!  And that flip flop fantasy polish needs to be mine.



I like it so far.. just hate that fact that it sheds!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Received my first of I'm sure many La Femme blushes in Orange:





So pigmented for a $3 blush


----------



## Beenie

declaredbeauty said:


> I like it so far.. just hate that fact that it sheds!


 
Hmm, mine has NEVER shed.  I may think about exchanging it if mine did.


----------



## girlygirl3

I got the Saks email about the exclusive Lancome gwp bag with 6-pc sample.  I had to go check it out and I got it!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Lancôme+purchase.+Shop+&+See+Details.&sre=bf0

I purchased my first Lancome e/s quad in Heat Wave and a color design lipstick in Femme Fire - it's so perfect!  Both are from the summer collection.
http://www.makeup4all.com/lancome-bronze-azure-summer-2011-makeup-collection/


----------



## mcb100

NARS blush in New Order

so excited to try this blush out. it's a dainty baby pink and so sparkly.


----------



## ashleyjena

Been buying so much lately!!





H&M Spring Nails mini set -- only $1 on clearance!, NYX pigment -- no color sticker, but its kinda coppery, Benefit High Beam, 2 Wet n Wild natural blend lip shimmers (106 and 104) also on sale for $1!, Loreal go 360 clean deep facial cleanser





OPI Movin Out , Wet n Wild Gray's Anatomy (great Deborah Lippmann Wicked Game dupe!), Wet n Wild Hannah Pinktana, Wet n Wild Craze Goldmine and Shield!





Tarina Tarantino Meteor Night ($5 on sale!), H&M It's genious M ($1!), Jessie's Girl high intensity nail color -- Confetti

So excited to try out high beam and all the amazing polishes!


----------



## Kansashalo

No pics but today I bought:
Urban Decay De Slick oil-free spray
Urban Decay primer potion


----------



## wetbandit42

Essie Spring 2011 mini n/p quad - nice is nice, french affair, coat azure, topless & barefoot; also Essie Turquoise & Caicos, Sand Tropez, Too Too Hot

L'Oreal True Match Compact foundation - terrible! I hope Walmart lets me return it.

Unite Eurotherapy - Boosta volumizing spray, Expanda Volume Root Energizer, Blonda toning shampoo


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> I got the Saks email about the exclusive Lancome gwp bag with 6-pc sample. I had to go check it out and I got it!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Lancôme+purchase.+Shop+&+See+Details.&sre=bf0
> 
> I purchased my first Lancome e/s quad in Heat Wave and a color design lipstick in Femme Fire - it's so perfect! Both are from the summer collection.
> http://www.makeup4all.com/lancome-bronze-azure-summer-2011-makeup-collection/


 

Yes, that GWP tempted me too! The quad looks pretty, how do you like it?


----------



## princesspig

I just got a Clarisonic - hopefully, it's as good as people say


----------



## Kansashalo

Ulta had their grand opening today in my city so here is what I picked up:

Urban Decay primer (original)
Korres moisturizing cream gel
NYX e/s in gypsy

The following were grand opening freebies!
Ulta lilac lotion
Kenra daily leave-in conditioner
Kinerase moisture cream
Ulta quad e/s in Girl Next Door
Chanel parfum sample


----------



## jaslee

Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle & Rose Comete
Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Boy


----------



## ashtray-girl

my last beauty purchase was actually a birthday gift for my mom, i bought her a mufe aqua liner in taupe as she was searching for a liner that is light than her "signature" brown chanel liner ( actually that was really tricky to find a light brown without sparkle) as a liner isn't that fancy i also bought her chanel rouge coco in muse. she was very happy with her gift


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Yes, that GWP tempted me too! The quad looks pretty, how do you like it?



The quad is pretty!  I think it would be a nice one for you.  On me (NC30), I need to apply a little more heavily.  I love the pink as it's not bright pink but is actually workable.  The one I actually tried on is the Bronze Azure, and it's better pigmented for me.  I may decide to get that one too but I'll first try to recreate it with colors I already have.  I also tried on a blush that I liked but I don't remember which one it was.


----------



## chrunchy

Revlon Powder Blush No. 100 Toast of New York
Revlon Powder Blush No. 02 Tawny Peach
Revlon Lipgloss No. 180 Pink Pop
Revlon Matte Lipstick No. 001 Nude Attitude
Revlon Colorburst Lipstick No. 010 Plum


----------



## MrsTGreen

Olay Prox facial cleansing brush
Proactiv plus set
Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume mascara
Compact powder puffs
MAC Viva Glam V lipglass
NYX Ceto lipstick
NYX Iced Honey lipstick
NYX Sky Pink Pearl pigment


----------



## OMG3kids

4 of my favorite Etsy eyeshadows by richecosmetics, and I have about 4 nail polishes on the way to me. 2 Essie and 2 Am Apparel.


----------



## JA_UK

Yesterday I got
MAC Surf Baby Crushed Metallic Pigment in Summer Stash
MAC Fix+
MAC #224 Tapered Blending Brush
MAC Superslick Liquid Eyeliner in Smokey Heir


----------



## mbarbi

chanel rouge allure insolente...love the color!


----------



## pupeluv

The Ulta $5 Smashbox Duo in Undercover< couldn't help it it so cheap and Chanel lip liner in Natural.


----------



## Jeannam2008

I bout Sally Hansen Yellow Kitty from CVS on Saturday for $2.00


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lorac SelfTantalizer w/ Mit
Shiseido Benefiance Neck Treatment
Shiseido Facial Cotton
Revlon Lipliner


----------



## OMG3kids

it'sanaddiction said:


> Lorac SelfTantalizer w/ Mit
> Shiseido Benefiance Neck Treatment
> Shiseido Facial Cotton
> Revlon Lipliner




How well does the Lorac self tan work?  I'm looking for one.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

OMG3kids said:


> How well does the Lorac self tan work?  I'm looking for one.



It's a bronzer and a gradual self tanner combo. I haven't used it yet but the reviews on sephora were good.


----------



## OMG3kids

it'sanaddiction said:


> It's a bronzer and a gradual self tanner combo. I haven't used it yet but the reviews on sephora were good.



Gotcha.  I'm soooooo pale, I'm afraid to use _any_ of them.  I irregularly used the Jergens, several years ago,  but am investigating other brands.  Trying to find one that will NOT  look silly on me.    Good luck!!  Post a review when you do use it!


----------



## Sweetwon

From the sale at the Body Shop, I got everything for $7!


----------



## lieu12

givenchy eyeshadows and ysl lip glosses


----------



## OMG3kids

Sweetwon said:


> From the sale at the Body Shop, I got everything for $7!



WOW!!  What's their eye shadow like?


----------



## OMG3kids

Grabbed Essie "Wrapped in Rubies" today at Wal Mart.   

Oh, and sunscreen and deodorant.  Do those count?  LOL


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani Gloss #503
Chanel Illusion D'Ombre - Illusoire & Emerveille
Graphite Nail Polish


----------



## Angelic Pretty

I havent been here in a while. Here are my most recent ones


----------



## Sweetwon

OMG3kids said:


> WOW!!  What's their eye shadow like?



I haven't tried it yet, but I figure that for $1 I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## OMG3kids

Sweetwon said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but I figure that for $1 I couldn't go wrong.



True!


----------



## pupeluv

UPS just dropped off MAC Jealousy Wakes & Hocus Pocus


----------



## MrsTGreen

Harajuku Lovers Cosmetic Case(On sale @ Sephora for $5)
www.i974.ph





otobucket.com


----------



## kiss_p

OMG3kids said:


> WOW!! What's their eye shadow like?


 
 I have those shimmer cubes and they're nice.  They can be used wet or dry and applied with your finger or brush.  I used them with a primer and they lasted all day.  The body shop sales are the best!


----------



## kbella86

I just ordered a Croc Infrared flat iron - 1 inch. Can't wait until it gets here


----------



## leboudoir

I bought The O by Cloud Nine. 

not sure if anyone's heard of it but they're by the same people who brought us GHD. It's amazing, the curlers heat up in a couple seconds only!


----------



## ShkBass

Sweetwon said:


> From the sale at the Body Shop, I got everything for $7!




bargain!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

China Glaze Hey Doll NP
MAC Blending Sponge
MAC Sparkle, Neely Sparkle! Eyeshadow
c.Booth Tahitian Monoi Dry Oil Spray


----------



## bnjj

Philosophy Microdelivery Peel & Too Faced 500 point gift:






Hair colour and free nail polish:






China Glaze nail and lipgloss set & YSL gloss:


----------



## KayuuKathey

Burberry Beat Perfume
Prada Infusion Perfume
Chanel No5 Perfume

 Im officially excited.


----------



## OMG3kids

bnjj said:


> Philosophy Microdelivery Peel & Too Faced 500 point gift:



That peel is awesome!  I love it!


----------



## OMG3kids

Back to Whole Foods today.  Got Zoya "Irene" and Dr. Bronner's peppermint soap.  Love it!  Skin doesn't feel dry after using it.    And can't wait to try the nail polish!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Benefit Coralista
Neutrogena Naturals Purifying Pore Scrub
Tresemme Heat Tamer Spray
Bath & Body Works Coco Cabana Lotion


----------



## Kansashalo

Urban Decay lip junkie (l/g) in Heavy
L'oreal Voluminous in carbon black (this is the best mascara)


----------



## Kansashalo

bnjj said:


> Philosophy Microdelivery Peel & Too Faced 500 point gift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair colour and free nail polish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze nail and lipgloss set & YSL gloss:



Is that the sheer candy gloss in mouthwatering berry? I have that and absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## bnjj

It's the Sheer Candy Gloss in Luscious Cherry.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ooooh i may have to check that one out too!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bnjj said:


> It's the Sheer Candy Gloss in Luscious Cherry.


 


Kansashalo said:


> Ooooh i may have to check that one out too!


 
Do either of you have a CHanel RC Shine to compare it too? Wondering if the formula is the same. Thanks!


----------



## bnjj

I do have the Chanel RC Shine in Boy. I have not yet used the YSL so will post once I have.


----------



## Kansashalo

it'sanaddiction said:


> Do either of you have a CHanel RC Shine to compare it too? Wondering if the formula is the same. Thanks!



I have the Chanel RC shine and I prefer YSL's.  For whatever the reason the RC dry out my lips, but this does not happen at all with YSL's Sheer candy.  I also think YSL is more shiny (not lip gloss shiny but just looks more moist) than the RC does on my lips.

Hope that helps!


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Do either of you have a CHanel RC Shine to compare it too? Wondering if the formula is the same. Thanks!



I prefer RC Shine. The YSL one for me had more slip to it and didn't stay on as long and the color pay off for a couple of the shades was not much...


----------



## sunglow

Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
Nars Orgasm illuminator
Nars South Beach Multiple
Korres guava lip butter


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Kansashalo said:


> I have the Chanel RC shine and I prefer YSL's. For whatever the reason the RC dry out my lips, but this does not happen at all with YSL's Sheer candy. I also think YSL is more shiny (not lip gloss shiny but just looks more moist) than the RC does on my lips.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 


nicci404 said:


> I prefer RC Shine. The YSL one for me had more slip to it and didn't stay on as long and the color pay off for a couple of the shades was not much...


 
Thanks


----------



## OMG3kids

sunglow said:


> View attachment 1435898
> 
> Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin
> Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
> Nars Orgasm illuminator
> Nars South Beach Multiple
> Korres guava lip butter



LOVE that tinted moisturizer!!!  
nice haul.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Coco 78 Peregrina


----------



## merekat703

Bobbi Brown Body Shimmer Brick
Stila 3 eyeshadow palette
OPI Play the Peonies


----------



## ShkBass

Becca skin perfector in Pearl


----------



## Kansashalo

Buxom Smoky Eye Stick in sliver sword
Korres Cherry Lip Gloss #33


----------



## bnjj

I LOVE Korres lip glosses.


----------



## EllAva

16 oz Philosophy Microexfoliating Wash and Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation from Sephora.com


----------



## mcb100

went to Sephora and picked up-
      Envy Me by Gucci


----------



## calzz

Paula's Choice Skin Balancing toner (2 because I love this toner!), Skin Balancing Cleanser, and Ultra-Light Weightless Finish SPF 30 Sunscreen Spray


----------



## Kansashalo

bnjj said:


> I LOVE Korres lip glosses.


 
This is my first time trying to so I can't wait!


----------



## declaredbeauty

BH Cosmetics 10 piece brush set 
BH Cosmetics lashes.. came free with the purchase
Origins A Perfect World Skin Guardian
Milani Liquid'Eye Eyeliner


----------



## Angelic Pretty

Kansashalo said:


> Buxom Smoky Eye Stick in sliver sword
> Korres Cherry Lip Gloss #33



I love the buxom smokey eye stick!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: 
Strobe Liquid
Surf Baby Skinsheen Bronzing Stick in Tan-Tint
Soft Brown eyeshadow
Blanc Type eyeshadow

Wet & Wild Color Icon Shimmer eyeliners:
Silver, Blue, Copper


----------



## pupeluv

Elta MD UV Daily SPF 40
Cargo Tonga Blush
Paul & Joe lipstick #29

All for a total of .40 cents b/c I had won a Dermstore G.C.....YAH!


----------



## OMG3kids

Chanel Peridot, Rouge Coco Shine in Boy, and Chance Eau Fraiche shower gel and moisture mist. Expensive day!!  LOL


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Crabtree & Evelyn Rich Body Cream and Hand Creams
Sally Hansen Ice Queen Top Coat
Essie Jamaica Me Crazy







Estee Lauder Crystal Lipstick in Raspberry Pop
MAC Viva Glam Gaga Lip Gloss
MAC Eye Shader Brush 223
Origins Jute Bath Glove


----------



## Samia

Soap and Glory Body Lotion and Hand cream
Boots Lipgloss
Body shop mini shower gels (gift from a friend)
Maybelline Gel Liner in 03 Blue
DKNY case


----------



## bnjj

Benefit Creaseless Cream shadow in Strut and Stilleto and rec'd the Boscia 500pt perk.

MAC 217 brush and Prep + Prime SPF 50.


----------



## pmburk

Lavera intense volume mascara


----------



## Pinkpuff09

*Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Mascara (it better be worth the price!)
*Becca Pressed Shimmer Powder in Hyawatha
*Bobbi Brown Gel Liner in Forest Shimmer Ink
*MUFE Eye Shadows in 92 and 33
*BB Couture nail polishes
*Dior St Tropez np
*Illamasqua Rampage np
*Essie Da Bush np


----------



## Angelic Pretty

I got these two to try them out and  I am in love with them the brush is so wide


----------



## GingerSnap527

My Sephora order placed yesterday. Was hoping to get the Ojon VIB gift, but it was gone by then. So got a lip balm sample and used 100 points to try the new Benefit mascara.

 MAKE UP FOR EVER Aqua Liner - 13 Mat Black  1325430 $23.00 1   $23.00   
 Dior DiorShow Waterproof Mascara - Black 90  838763 $24.50 1   $24.50   
 MAKE UP FOR EVER Aqua Eyes - Black Purple 6L  873893 $18.00 1   $18.00  
 Sample - Dior J'adore Eau de Parfum - 0.03 oz  1130061 $0.00 1   $0.00  
 Sample - Shiseido Urban Enviroment UV Protection Cream For Face/Body Water-Resistant Sunscreen SPF 35 PA+++ - 0.07 oz  1320167 $0.00 1   $0.00  
 Sample - Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.03 oz  1331495 $0.00 1   $0.00  
  FREE 100-POINT PERK - Benefit They're Real Mascara - 0.14 oz  1328475 $0.00 1   $0.00  
 Supergoop! Acai Fusion Lip Balm SPF 30 Deluxe Sample   1338201 $0.00 1   $0.00


----------



## Theoutfitter08

Went shopping at B&BW today they are doing the Buy 3 get 3 FREE thing, luckily I was able to control myself from going for that deal!

I bought:
Secret Wonderland body spray
Secret Wonderland Bubble Bath
Black currant vanilla body was


----------



## Theoutfitter08

^ Sorry for double posting. But I just wanted to add that I LOVE this thread, I've gone back through it and have actually started making a list of some products I want to try. So many great purchases from you girls! =)


----------



## declaredbeauty

So many awesome hauls lately! Makes me want to go shopping.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Victoria's Secret VS Fantasies Lotions in:
Lost in Fantasy
Love Spell
Pure Seduction
Ravishing Love

Bath & Body Works Lotions in:
Sea Island Cotton (2)
Warm Vanilla Sugar
Moonlight Path


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ULTA Shower Smoothies Chocolate Milkshake Hand & Body Cream
ULTA Shower Smoothies Buttercream Cupcake Hand & Body Cream
Philosophy Purity Made Simple


----------



## Theoutfitter08

Stopped by CVS today and go a Wet n Wild polish called "tropicalia" and Neutrogena face wash for night


----------



## lalalalena2211

Some beauty products I've purchased in the month of June. Everything from ulta & target, only the nars blush was from sephora. Happy 4th of July everyone! Stay safe!











Philosophy Hope moisturizer w/ spf 30
yes to cucumbers makeup wipes. SO AWESOME!
24/7 glide on shadow: barracuda, delinquent
nars blush: deep throat
tarte amazonian 12 hr blush: blissful, amused, dollface
tarte lipsurgence: enchanted, lively, hope, joy, envy, pouty
Oscar Blandi dry shampoo spray & powder
UD shadow: last call
Essie polishes: peach daquiri, tart deco, jamaica me crazy, trophy wife
China glaze: re-fresh mint
OPI: royal rajah ruby
casemate waddler case! 

If you wanted a quick review on the products then you can check out the haul video I just posted  Def. not a pro, I just love makeup. Still learning!

part 1:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-j4O-w7nUk
part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlO6lPgje90


----------



## wetbandit42

Rimmel Santa Rose blush
Rimmel Mono eye shadow Spicy Bronze
Boscia Pore Purifying Black Strips
Deluxe sample of Ojon Color Sustain Color Revealing Shampoo
Chanel Graphite n/p
swapping on MUA for Revlon PhotoReady foundation


----------



## MrsTGreen

Recent purchases....

TreSemme hairspray

MAC eyeshadows:
Wooodwinked
Deep Truth

Cover Girl LashBlast Luxe:
Black Royale
Black Emerald

Nars Luster blush

Turquoise Sterilite med 3 drawer container


----------



## Kansashalo

Just restocked some basic items
MUFE HD foundation #175
Buxom l/g in Brandi


----------



## Kansashalo

Oh snap - its me again (I need to go on a ban).

Chanel long wearing luminous e/s in Illusoire (its a deep purple)
Chanel glossimer in Braise


----------



## nicci404

Koh Gen Do - found out about this brand from Beauty Look Book. It is a Japanese brand. I emailed their beauty expert re a question about their face powders. She emailed back quickly but also sent me a sample of it along w/more samples to try out. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Feeling Flush Mineralize Blush
Gem Of Roses Lipstick
128 Blush Brush


----------



## penelope tree

^ that mac l/s looks gorgeous, i am googling for swatches! how would you describe it? I have very pale lips so colours are really amplified on me.


----------



## OMG3kids

Clinique wash, toner, and deodorant.  Chanel pressed powder, Mystic Eyes quad, foundation, shower gel & sheer moisture mist in Eau Fraiche.  
Someone stop me!!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Walgreens:
Maybelline Color Sensational High Shine Lipstick in Fruit Punch
Milani Liquif eyeliner in black 
Revlon Grow Luscious Mascara
Rimmel Airy Fairy Lipstick


----------



## it'sanaddiction

penelope tree said:


> ^ that mac l/s looks gorgeous, i am googling for swatches! how would you describe it? I have very pale lips so colours are really amplified on me.


 
On me it's a little darker than a MLBB.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer
Shiseido Future Solution Eye and Lip





Bumble and bumble Travel Sized Shampoo & Conditioner
Sephora Birthday Gift - Philosohpy 3 in 1





Sephora GWP Make Up For Ever Set - Makeup bag, HD Powder, Lipgloss, Mascara & Eyeliner


----------



## nicci404

from the month of June & July...







Chanel - Nordstrom anniversary sale. Chanel Le Blanc collection


----------



## Jeannam2008

My Ulta arrived at the beginning of these week.




Bought a new EOS balm b/c my last one is getting pretty low.









Burts Bees head to toe kit
Essence Nail Polish - Coral
Sally Hansen Polish - Mint Sorbet
Essence Mascara
Orly Nail art duo pen
Hair clips


----------



## Kansashalo

nicci404 said:


> from the month of June & July...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel - Nordstrom anniversary sale. Chanel Le Blanc collection



I'm going to pretend I didn't see this Chanel blush.


----------



## OMG3kids

Oh I saw that blush!!! Gorgeous! Too bright for my skin tone though. I went w rose bronze. 

And today I got the body cream in Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche. Mmmmmm. Heaven.


----------



## susu1978

re posting my recent purchases 

First Row : left to right : MAC Viva Glam I ; MAC Viva Glam II ; MAC Viva Glam III ; MAC Viva Glam IV ; MAC Viva Glam V ; MAC Viva Glam VI; Lancome poodle and lancome all done up lispticks

Second Row : MAC sakura ; MAC creme colour base Hush ; Stila creme blushes

Third row : Bobbi brown tulip lip liner and urban decay midnight cowboy lip liner


----------



## OMG3kids

I have viva glam V and love it!!!


----------



## susu1978

My new beauty purchases today (I really should stop)  


MAC eyeshadows : shadowy lady, saddle, mystery, goldmine,nocturnelle
urban decay : potion in a box includes, eyelash primer, eyeshadow primer, lip primer potion and face primer potion. pigment, creme shadow in mushroom, rehab and suburbia.

GA : face fabric, eye to kill mascara (sample) and creme blush


----------



## susu1978

OMG3kids said:


> I have viva glam V and love it!!!


 
yes I love it among all the viva glams


----------



## OMG3kids

It was my first MAC lipstick, is and still one of my favorite lip sticks.


----------



## Squidonhead

O.P.I. nail polish Ladies!  Need I say more?


----------



## OMG3kids

^^^Nice!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Benefit's Hello Flawless powder in Nutmeg.  I've been wanting a powder to set my MUFE foundation and this seems to do it (at least in the store).


----------



## NoSnowHere

3 piece discovery set of philosophy Pure Grace: perfume, lotion & shower gel.


----------



## NoSnowHere

From MAC gel eyeliner in Waveline and vanilla pigment.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Allure in Desinvolte, Glossimer in Beige Guitare and Stylo Yeux Eyeliner in Vert Bronze.


----------



## celebsadoptme

La Mer Lip Balm 
La Mer Concealer (which i'm LOVING)
MAC Blush in frankly scarlet & well dressed
Kiehls Oil-Free Hydrating Toner


----------



## hautecouture15

Today: (l-r) Topshop creme blush in 'head over heels', Topshop nail varnish in 'Indian summer', mac MSF in 'semi precious rose quartz', Inglot lipstick in '231'


----------



## Jeannam2008

Went to Ulta today

Bodycology - White Gardina body wash
Yes to cucumbers 20 pck face towelettes
Ulta nail polish
China Glaze - Pool Party
Sally Hansen


----------



## GingerSnap527

Returned my Dior DiorShow Waterproof Mascara at Sephora and bought:

Lancome Eyeshadow/Liner Palette in Teal Fury
Benefit Trio of Benetint, Posietint, and High Beam


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: 
Pressed Amber mineralize blush
Clarity eyeshadow
Surf USA eyeshadow
Birds & Berries eyeshadow(CCO)
Carbon eyeshadow
Contrast eyeshadow
Viva Glam II lipstick

Wet & Wild color icon shimmer eyeliners in black(2)

Rimmel Glam Eyes eyeshadow in:
Posh Peacock
Night Jewel
Urban Green

Physicians Formula creme eyeliner set for brown eyes

Gift from my Aunt:
Chanel np in Graphite & Peridot


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Coach's new Poppy Floral Perfume 1.7oz.~*


----------



## OMG3kids

Chanel foundation and Chance Eau Fraiche moisture mist. Then I went bananas and bought the Deborah Lippman "Across the Universe" nail polish. I can't wait to try it!!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil - i have tried other similar products but always go back to this!

Dr.'s Remedy Nail Polish - it's non-toxic and the quality is amazing!


----------



## oceansportrait

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Bare Minerals Mineral Veil - i have tried other similar products but always go back to this!
> 
> Dr.'s Remedy Nail Polish - it's non-toxic and the quality is amazing!


 
How do you use the mineral veil? Do you just use a kabuki brush to powder over as a finisher? I got this in a set but I used it once and gave up on it. I didn't really see a difference between using it and not using it.


----------



## OMG3kids

I got the Laura Mercier shimmer thingy in golden mosaic, and _ holy crap_ it must go back.  Waaaaay out of my comfort zone for shimmer.  And pulls very, very orange on me.  
on the good side, I got the LAST Smashbox anniversary set at Nordstrom.  $36 for 4 brushes.  Score!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior New World Purple nail polish
Mini Tweezerman tweezers(Sephora on sale for $5)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

This was all delivered today.

NYX Nude on Nude Palette






NYX One Night in Morocco Palette





NYX Round Lipsticks and Lipliner





Chanel Cleansing Water & Joyeuse Lipstick
Le Metier De Beaute Polish Set





Close up of the Polishes - Heat of The Night - Midnight Rendevous -Chrome Passion - True Romance


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> This was all delivered today.
> 
> NYX Nude on Nude Palette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYX One Night in Morocco Palette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYX Round Lipsticks and Lipliner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Cleansing Water & Joyeuse Lipstick
> Le Metier De Beaute Polish Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the Polishes - Heat of The Night - Midnight Rendevous -Chrome Passion - True Romance


 
Beautiful purchases!

I really like the NYX Morocco palette!  The colors look so wearable!
The Chanel cleansing water seems to be the one to get!


----------



## nicci404

Illusion D'Ombre - Illusoire 






I want to get another one! these are so easy to use, especially nice blended w/powdered shadows


----------



## lovebeibei

Recent purchases





Left to right:
Chanel Hydramax+Active Serum
Benefit high beam
Laneige Skin Veil Base
Shiseido sunscreen for the face
Estee Lauder Idealist Pore Minimizing Skin Refiner





Borghese mud mask
Kiehl's Cucumber Toner
DHC Deep Cleansing Oil
L'Occitane Verbena lotion


----------



## gre8dane

lovebeibei said:


> Recent purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> Chanel Hydramax+Active Serum
> Benefit high beam
> Laneige Skin Veil Base
> Shiseido sunscreen for the face
> Estee Lauder Idealist Pore Minimizing Skin Refiner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borghese mud mask
> Kiehl's Cucumber Toner
> DHC Deep Cleansing Oil
> L'Occitane Verbena lotion


 
I LOVE that Chanel Serum!  I have a sample of an Ole Henriksen Serum to try later.


----------



## OMG3kids

I just ordered the Dior "rosy nude" eyeshadow quint from Dior.com.  I hope I love it as much as I think I will.  It should be a more daytime look for me, as opposed to my Chanel "Mystic Eyes" quad which is quite dramatic (yet lovely!!) on my fair skin.


----------



## Snow.Angel

Brought coastal scent 88 palette  haven't used it yet though it look to pretty to touch lol.
don't have a pc to upload pictures 
its actually really smaller in person.

http://megsmakeup.com/sites/default/files/users/MakeupByJessica/88c_palette_matte_case_300.jpg?1247542772


----------



## oceansportrait

it'sanaddiction said:


> This was all delivered today.
> 
> NYX Nude on Nude Palette


 
I heard about this palette and how it was an alternative for the Urban Decay Naked palette. The Nyx one seems to offer more shades though---how is the color pay off? I usually don't buy lip palettes but if the quality of the eyeshadows are good, I just might have to check this out =D


----------



## it'sanaddiction

oceansportrait said:


> I heard about this palette and how it was an alternative for the Urban Decay Naked palette. The Nyx one seems to offer more shades though---how is the color pay off? I usually don't buy lip palettes but if the quality of the eyeshadows are good, I just might have to check this out =D


 
So far I've only used a handful of the shadows but I got great coverage and little fall out. I did use a primer and the shadows lasted all day. Haven't even tried the lippies yet. The plastic casing does seem cheap but for the price the shadows are worth it. You might be able to find it on sale, I got it for $20.99 at cherryculture

http://www.cherryculture.com/cosmetics/brands/nyx/10&page=2&seltype=319&selmain=2


----------



## lovebeibei

gre8dane said:


> I LOVE that Chanel Serum!  I have a sample of an Ole Henriksen Serum to try later.



oooo that's good to hear! This is my first time trying it. I've been searching for a good hydration serum...


----------



## OMG3kids

Good grief, how long does it take Dior to ship?!?! placed my order on Wed, paid for 2-day shipping, and it still says "processing."  Emailed cust svc, but will call them soon.  Anyone else order directly from Dior? _I want that Rosy Nude eyeshadow quint!! _ Now now now!!   LOL


----------



## OMG3kids

OMG3kids said:


> Good grief, how long does it take Dior to ship?!?! placed my order on Wed, paid for 2-day shipping, and it still says "processing."  Emailed cust svc, but will call them soon.  Anyone else order directly from Dior? _I want that Rosy Nude eyeshadow quint!! _ Now now now!!   LOL



UPDATE: Dior called to say my item is out of stock.  Poo.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Cinnamon Spice eyeshadow
Cover Girl Forever Fig eyeshadow
Wet n Wild Pearlescent Pink blush


----------



## NoSnowHere

I just ordered the Tria at home laser hair removal system from QVC. Crossing my fingers it works.


----------



## mcb100

Fresh Milk Soap
Fresh Sugar Soap Anniversary Edition

I'm looking for a creamy, rich, non irritating bar soap. I thought I'd try Fresh to start off with.


----------



## alice87

I got stocked up on NYX eye shadows. Great quality and great colors for the price.
-luxor
-white pearl
-autumn sky
-exotic green
-hunter green
NYX jumbo eye pencil in cottage cheese
NYX eye/eyebrow pencil in taupe
NYX eye/eyebrow pencil in white pearl
Urban decay 24/7 glide on eye pencil in rockstar
Tarte lifted natural eye primer  with Firmitol (got a sample with a palette and later got a full size)
Clinique concealor
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Fard a Paupieres
Pixi eyeshadow in fairy light solo in champagne glow (my favorite)
Chanel Illusion D'omber in Epatant
Chanel rouge allure laque N 78
Maybelline The false lashes volume express mascara
Ulta cheek color in heartbreaker
Mac eyeshadow in satin taupe
Mac eyeshadow in club satin
Mac studio fix powder plus foundation NW20


----------



## alice87

I forget Tarte Lipsurgence natural lip luster in adored, love it so much!!!


----------



## pond23

I B2M'ed for MAC High Strung and Icon lipsticks.


----------



## girlygirl3

I picked up Diorshow Iconic WP mascara and Tarte's SmolderEyes Amazonian Clay WP eye liner in Navy Blue


----------



## LuxePRW

Just bought some Sally Hansen Nail Polish.  The color is called Chocolate and I love it!!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

maybelline fit me foundation in shade 115
rimmel exaggerate eyeliner in noir
yes to cucumbers makeup remover towelettes


----------



## Allisonfaye

I tried Bumble and Bumble Creme de Coco shampoo and conditioner. I love it. Hair is shiny and less dry with the first use. I got samples so I plan to go back and buy the products. The site says it is for thick hair.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Urban Decay 15th Anniversary Eyeshadow Collection
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com


----------



## janice

Chanel Rouge Allure Lippie in Rouge Byzantin


----------



## ashleyjena

MrsTGreen said:


> Urban Decay 15th Anniversary Eyeshadow Collection
> www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com



So gorgeous. Making me want it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

ashleyjena said:


> So gorgeous. Making me want it!



You have to get it!! I can't wait to try out the colors. The SA was showing me some diff eye combinations today with the tester. Plus it's beautiful to look at


----------



## sunglow

Clarisonic Mia in coral
UD De-slick setting spray


----------



## nicci404

janice said:


> Chanel Rouge Allure Lippie in Rouge Byzantin



nice! I wish I was brave enough to wear reds  I am boring and stick w/nudes and warm pinks.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> nice! I wish I was brave enough to wear reds  I am boring and stick w/nudes and warm pinks.


 
I'm the same! I was thinking of getting Rouge Byzantin just to admire it


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

nicci404 said:


> nice! I wish I was brave enough to wear reds  I am boring and stick w/nudes and warm pinks.


 
You and me both, I like my eyeshadow but I never wear anything other than nudes and warm pinks on the lips.


----------



## tortoiseperson

My lovely dior.com/beauty/int/en/makeup/eyes/eyeshadows/y9161930/py9161930.html ... genuine LE with issue number, it's so gorgeous!  won't be used, will go in my growing collection that I just admire carefully (Dior Mitzah Jungle, Dior Gruaua Tailleur, Chantecaille Sea Turtles, Chanel Coromandel).


----------



## hautecouture15

bourjois healthy mix foundation
bourjois 3d effect gloss in 33 brun poetic and rose platonic
bourjois chocolate bronzer
collection 2000 lasting perfection concealer (amazing!!!)
nivea make up remover wipes
false lashes


----------



## Sweetwon

I went on a search for the new Wet n Wild Dream Weavers collection today and could not find them anywhere so....I stopped by Nordstrom and picked up this beauty instead!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I've been bad today...

Sephora - Urban Decay 15th Anniversary Palette
MAC - Jealousy Wakes and Parisian Skies eyeshadow (Blogger's collection)

I also need to re-stock my Lancome Bi-Facil! So another Sephora order is in order


----------



## nicci404

NikkisABagGirl said:


> You and me both, I like my eyeshadow but I never wear anything other than nudes and warm pinks on the lips.



same here, I am more adventurous w/eye shadows but lips not at all. I got a couple plum/berry lip glosses and I did not use them much, maybe twice. I gave them away. When I get another nude/pink color, my boyfriend always says "don't you already have that in another brand?" or say "I don't see anything"   whatever!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sweetwon said:


> I went on a search for the new Wet n Wild Dream Weavers collection today and could not find them anywhere so....I stopped by Nordstrom and picked up this beauty instead!


 
Can't go home empty handed,  Beautiful choice!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Some Body Shop - If you like Coconut scent, the body shop's is awesome!


----------



## Sweetwon

it'sanaddiction said:


> Can't go home empty handed,  Beautiful choice!



Definitely can't do that! Thank s


----------



## pupeluv

Finally UPS just dropped of my package, Chanel Topkapi Quad


----------



## Kansashalo

I went to claim my free lippie from MAC (B2M) and walked out with:

MAC Creamsheen glass in Looks Like Sin
MAC lipstick in Polished Up
MAC mineralized e/s in Blue Sheen
Kiehl's Creamy Eye Treatment w/ Avacado
TONS of free Kiehl's samples (face and hair)


----------



## mspera

oooh, *itsanaddiction*, 

 The Body Shop's butters - fabulous - so moisturizing without being greasy.   Coconut is amazing!  Also love raspberry (discontinued), satsuma, and lemon! A tub of their butter is such a great buy -- a little goes a long way!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Kansashalo said:


> I went to claim my free lippie from MAC (B2M) and walked out with:
> 
> MAC Creamsheen glass in Looks Like Sin
> MAC lipstick in Polished Up
> MAC mineralized e/s in Blue Sheen
> Kiehl's Creamy Eye Treatment w/ Avacado
> TONS of free Kiehl's samples (face and hair)


Kiehl's stuff looks yummy!


----------



## OMG3kids

Dior eyeshadow quint in Stylish Move. Just got it today, and got home so late I haven't even had a chance to open it!! 
Also got Bumble & Bumble prep and thickening hairspray. Haven't used their products before, but hoping for good results on my ultra-fine and limp baby hair.  I want grownup hair!!!!


----------



## nicci404

Nars Eyeshadow Base
Sephora by OPI - Caught with my Khakis Down (good dupe of Chanel Khaki Vert) - since I was running low on Khaki Vert this caught my attention and was surprised how similar it is to Chanel and a lot cheaper!


----------



## pupeluv

My tiny CCO purchase, BB Corrector, BB smudge brush and Estee Lauder Double Wear Shadow Creme in Silverleaf. BTW if you live in Atl. the CCO AB-SO-Lutely has nothing new....I didn't even buy any MAC. Probably not even worth posting a pic but here it is anyways..


----------



## floridagal23

I bought a new mascara (just a clinique high impact mascara), a givenchy bronzer in toffee tawny, and got the 500 point benefit gift free from sephora.


----------



## hautecouture15

Just got some travel size items for my holiday next week. Got a mini nivea deodorant, mini avene water spray and a mini the sanctuary illuminating moisture lotion spf 15.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I needed to buy some more Bi-Facil so naturally I added items to get free shipping at Sephora...

Lancome BI-FACIL - Double-Action Eye Makeup Remover 
OPI for SEPHORA Nail Colour - Spark-tacular! Top Coat   
Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Gel Eyeliner - Chocolate Shimmer Ink  
Sample - Fusion Beauty PrimeResults Tinted Moisturizer +SPF 15 Sunscreen in Sand Sample - AmorePacific Rejuvenating Creme 
Sample - Chloe Love, Chloé Eau de Parfum 
Promo Code - Bare Escentuals Original Foundation in Light + Mini Kabuki Brush + bareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser


----------



## OMG3kids

Ordered the Burberry illuminating fluid base from Nordstrom in Orange County!!  Can't wait to get and try it!


----------



## sunglow

MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Gold Deposit
MAC Pro Longwear lipcreme in Extended Play
MAC eyeshadow in Amber Lights


----------



## ashleyjena

pop beauty pin up pop eyeshadow set and MAC venomous villains devilishly stylish, both from the outlets, so they were good deals!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Epatant Illusion D'Ombre & Rouge Blush


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Volupte Sheer Candy lipstick #3 Grapefruit
Chanel eyeshadow quad in Prelude


----------



## OMG3kids

Dior Nude foundation in 023 peche.  LOVE IT!!!  Swapped it out for my Chanel mat lumiere, which seemed too "made up" on my fair skin.  Loving the Dior, and sent in my Dior Diva rewards form.  Bought the foundation and the Stylish Move eyeshadow quint this week.  Woohoo!!  Loving Dior as much as Chanel.  This could get expensive...


----------



## girlygirl3

Lancome brow pencil in Sable


----------



## OMG3kids

girlygirl3 said:


> Lancome brow pencil in Sable



I love all their pencils.  Enjoy!


----------



## girlygirl3

OMG3kids said:


> I love all their pencils. Enjoy!


 
Oh, thanks for posting!  This is the first brow pencil that I've purchased from Lancome!


----------



## nicci404

Finally able to get MAC Golden Gaze!


----------



## OMG3kids

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh, thanks for posting!  This is the first brow pencil that I've purchased from Lancome!



In my experience they last a _long_ time and have a smooth and easy application. The colors are nice & rich, too.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sephora Flashy Watereproof eyeliner in Deep Black
Physicians Formula Happy Booster blush in Natural

Wet n Wild:
Idol Eyes creme shadow pencil in Electro
Sweet As Candy eyeshadow trio
Princess bronzer


----------



## merekat703

I am on vacation this week and bought :
MAC Pro Pallette for 15 e/s
MAC Cultured Lipglass
MAC eyeshadow (forgot the name)
Lust Bronzer lotion
Lust bubblegum lip scrub
Dior Addict lipgloss
The Balm Bronzer
Urban Outfitters nail polish in Afterhours


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Brush 15, Armani Rouge Lipstick 518 & three samples with the order.


----------



## OMG3kids

I got my burberry Illuminating Fluid Base yesterday!!!  Along w/a whole mob of samples!!  Yay for Nordstrom of Orange County!  The SA was supposed to send me her card w/my goodies, but she apparently forgot.  I really do want to thank her; she sent it quickly and included 3 foundation samples and a little card w/4 Lip Mist samples.  (_Thanks a lot_!  Addicted to the Lip Mist now!!  Can I get a government grant to buy cosmetics???)

I took some pics, but will upload them later.

Swatched the foundations, and I appear to be a Trench 1.  The Trench 4 & 6 that she sent were a bit yellow.  The Lip Mist samples she sent were Copper, Rosy Red (WHICH I MUST HAVE) blueberry, and feather pink. Copper was a tad orange on my skin, but still wearable.  Blueberry is awesome, but possibly too blue-ish purple for my fair skin.  Feather pink was lovely, but very close to the Boy Chanel RCS I have.  All the Lip Mists feel wonderful on my sun-damaged lips, and I'll be picking up a couple very soon.

The Illuminating FLuid Base just seems to add a little "glow."  The sparkle disappeared a little under the accidentally-heavy squirt of foundation that came out of the packet, but still did impart a healthy look.  (all this done on my arm.)  I will do the whole thing on my face today and let you all know how it works out.


----------



## eff

Tarte Tinted Moisturizer
Tarte Concealer
Tarte Mineral Powder
Sephora Mineral Foundation(it was on sale for $3, figured why not?)
Sephora Eyebrow Kit
Sephora Brush Set
UD 15th Anniversary Palette


----------



## OMG3kids

The Burberry Illuminating base is very nice!  Definitely imparts a lovely glow to the skin, even under foundation and a little powder.  Looks very hydrated and healthy.  But it can add a little extra dewy-ness that one may not be prepared for.  Like me.  
So, I mixed a dot of it in w/my Dior foundation, and it worked very well.  So far: loving it.


----------



## nicci404

OMG3kids said:


> The Burberry Illuminating base is very nice! Definitely imparts a lovely glow to the skin, even under foundation and a little powder. Looks very hydrated and healthy. But it can add a little extra dewy-ness that one may not be prepared for. Like me.
> So, I mixed a dot of it in w/my Dior foundation, and it worked very well. So far: loving it.


 

thanks for the review! I am going to get a sample of that stuff tonight!


----------



## OMG3kids

nicci404 said:


> thanks for the review! I am going to get a sample of that stuff tonight!



I will probably use half a pump during the summer months, when my skin is kinda shiny anyway.  This winter I will use a full pump, to get a nice hydrated look when my skin is, in reality, dried out from the furnace and the cold air outside.  

They suggest that you can wear it alone, without foundation, but I didn't find that attractive. Just looked a bit sweaty, as if I needed to wash my face.  

Overall, I like the product.  Something I will wear every day? Not sure yet. I did, however, apply it to my chest and cleavage and that looked nice!! Would be great for an evening out, applied to bare shoulders too.


----------



## nicci404

OMG3kids said:


> I will probably use half a pump during the summer months, when my skin is kinda shiny anyway. This winter I will use a full pump, to get a nice hydrated look when my skin is, in reality, dried out from the furnace and the cold air outside.
> 
> They suggest that you can wear it alone, without foundation, but I didn't find that attractive. Just looked a bit sweaty, as if I needed to wash my face.
> 
> Overall, I like the product. Something I will wear every day? Not sure yet. I did, however, apply it to my chest and cleavage and that looked nice!! Would be great for an evening out, applied to bare shoulders too.


 
is it very shimmery?? I saw it on Cafe Make-Up a few days ago and it didn't appear to be but maybe in person it is different. I tried the NARS Illuminator - Copacabana...and mixed it w/my foundation but it was too pink/shimmery for me.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Peridot & Money, Honey
Urban Decay Naked palette


----------



## OMG3kids

nicci404 said:


> is it very shimmery?? I saw it on Cafe Make-Up a few days ago and it didn't appear to be but maybe in person it is different. I tried the NARS Illuminator - Copacabana...and mixed it w/my foundation but it was too pink/shimmery for me.



It is not shimmery, as in glitter. It's hard to describe. It looks shimmery when you pump it out, but the shimmer is gone once you put it on your face. It seriously just kinda looks...moist, but that word implies oiliness and this doesn't necessarily make one look oily. It really is just a healthy glow. No pink tint. I would say it does possibly lighten and even your skin tone. 
My Dior foundation is a teeny tiny tad too yellow for me, but since I'm the only one who notices and I love the finish, I use it. The Burberry product "lightened" my foundation just a hair, so it looks more like my skin tone. 
It's so hard to describe!!! 
If you get a sample, make sure to have the ladies at the Burberry counter give you a bit of a tutorial. And then LET ME KNOW what they tell you!!
LOL
I don't think this product will be for everyone, as the bloggers would have U's believe. I like it very much, but for the price it's not a Holy Grail for me. I'm not disappointed, but not completely blown away either. (I love it, but it will be a seasonal or special occasion item.)

My mom says it makes my skin look "younger" if that helps at all.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Balenciaga Paris EDP & Shower Gel 
Wet n Wild We're Blasting Off Eyeshadow Trio - This is from Dream Weavers and IMHO it makes a beautiful eye! Love the pink as a highlighter!


----------



## mspera

it'sanaddiction said:


> Balenciaga Paris EDP & Shower Gel
> Wet n Wild We're Blasting Off Eyeshadow Trio - This is from Dream Weavers and IMHO it makes a beautiful eye! Love the pink as a highlighter!



Fabulous!!  Balenciaga Paris smells divine.  I have the Body cream and its so moisturizing. Congrats on your fabulous purchases.


----------



## OMG3kids

Love Balenciaga!!!


----------



## ashleyjena

it'sanaddiction said:


> Balenciaga Paris EDP & Shower Gel
> Wet n Wild We're Blasting Off Eyeshadow Trio - This is from Dream Weavers and IMHO it makes a beautiful eye! Love the pink as a highlighter!



I got the Wet n Wild Dream Weavers palette too!! I also got the one that included purple, I think it's called Dancing in the Clouds. This was a great collection!


----------



## nicci404

OMG3kids said:


> It is not shimmery, as in glitter. It's hard to describe. It looks shimmery when you pump it out, but the shimmer is gone once you put it on your face. It seriously just kinda looks...moist, but that word implies oiliness and this doesn't necessarily make one look oily. It really is just a healthy glow. No pink tint. I would say it does possibly lighten and even your skin tone.
> My Dior foundation is a teeny tiny tad too yellow for me, but since I'm the only one who notices and I love the finish, I use it. The Burberry product "lightened" my foundation just a hair, so it looks more like my skin tone.
> It's so hard to describe!!!
> If you get a sample, make sure to have the ladies at the Burberry counter give you a bit of a tutorial. And then LET ME KNOW what they tell you!!
> LOL
> I don't think this product will be for everyone, as the bloggers would have U's believe. I like it very much, but for the price it's not a Holy Grail for me. I'm not disappointed, but not completely blown away either. (I love it, but it will be a seasonal or special occasion item.)
> 
> My mom says it makes my skin look "younger" if that helps at all.



I did not see the usual SA I see at the Burberry counter. He looked new. But he told me I could use it by itself, as a primer, mixed w/foundation, and as an eye shadow primer or just by itself for a shimmery shadow?? 

He used the Burberry foundation, I have tried it before and thought it was alright but did not buy. But he mixed it w/the foundation and at first I was like "eh" but after I got home I really liked how it looked - it was dewy, which I have always been on the search for. I think the horrible lightning made my impression negative at first. I am excited to try it tomorrow w/my Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation!


----------



## OMG3kids

nicci404 said:


> I did not see the usual SA I see at the Burberry counter. He looked new. But he told me I could use it by itself, as a primer, mixed w/foundation, and as an eye shadow primer or just by itself for a shimmery shadow??
> 
> He used the Burberry foundation, I have tried it before and thought it was alright but did not buy. But he mixed it w/the foundation and at first I was like "eh" but after I got home I really liked how it looked - it was dewy, which I have always been on the search for. I think the horrible lightning made my impression negative at first. I am excited to try it tomorrow w/my Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation!



New SA's scare me!    And why, oh why, is the lighting in dept store makeup areas so horrendous???  

I think it does look better as it "settles" during the day.  

If you have wrinkly/baggy under eyes (As do I. Thanks genetics) I would suggest NOT putting it in that area. I've been doing the eye area w/my foundation first, then doing the illuminator/foundation mixture on the rest of my face.

It does, I think, add some dimension and "life" to the face which powder and foundation can diminish.


----------



## Spendaholic

Guerlain Meteorites in Teint Rose 01.


----------



## OMG3kids

Spendaholic said:


> Guerlain Meteorites in Teint Rose 01.



OOOOOOHHH!  I've seen that in Sephora.  Looks and smells heavenly.  How do you use it??


----------



## Spendaholic

OMG3kids said:


> OOOOOOHHH!  I've seen that in Sephora.  Looks and smells heavenly.  How do you use it??


 
I sadly thought i had a brush to use with this but i don't. until i can get the guerlain brush that goes with the meteorites i shake the tin and use the white puffy thing that comes in the tin, to apply it to my skin.

I must say i've only used it 2 times because i don't have the brush. When i get it at the end of the month then i'll use it everyday.

I just dab it all over the face, it leaves a nice sparkle shine.

Have you asked for a sample to try before you buy.


----------



## OMG3kids

Spendaholic said:


> I sadly thought i had a brush to use with this but i don't. until i can get the guerlain brush that goes with the meteorites i shake the tin and use the white puffy thing that comes in the tin, to apply it to my skin.
> 
> I must say i've only used it 2 times because i don't have the brush. When i get it at the end of the month then i'll use it everyday.
> 
> I just dab it all over the face, it leaves a nice sparkle shine.
> 
> Have you asked for a sample to try before you buy.



Sounds lovely!  I'll have to ask for a sample.   
Enjoy it.


----------



## Spendaholic

OMG3kids said:


> Sounds lovely!  I'll have to ask for a sample.
> Enjoy it.


 
I will, it does have a really nice scent and the feel on the skin is also really nice.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Sigma F25 brush, which is a dupe for MAC 165, tapered contour brush.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Spendaholic said:


> Guerlain Meteorites in Teint Rose 01.


 

I have this exact one and love it! I use it as a setting powder, love it's fragrance!


----------



## wetbandit42

Chanel vitalumiere aqua foundation, le crayon yeux eyeliner in khaki platine, and illusion d'ombre eyeshadow in epatant (will definitely take the eyeshadow back - way too shimmery!)

Bought some more Rimmel Santa Rose blush since I read it was discontinued.

Don't laugh - I bought some Axe Cool Metal body wash. It feels great when I shower after working out! It really does cool your skin.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Covergirl Aqua Smoothers Compact Makeup SPF 15, Herbal Essences Hello Hydration shampoo and conditioner, Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle, Garnier Triple Nutrition Nutrient Spray


----------



## OMG3kids

Got my eyebrows threaded.  LOL!!  (OUCHY!)

Also, anyone have a recommendation for blotting sheets? Used up my MAC ones, but they r kinda spendy for being _exactly_ like the Clean n Clear ones!!


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ I bought the ones sold by e.l.f. and I like them - plus they are only $1. 

Here are my recent purchases:
Phyto restructuring hair mask
sephora brand e/s blending brush
sephora VIB gift






VIB gift items (sorry for the dark pic - my cam is being stupid lol)


----------



## sunglow

Benefit Lemon Aid
L'Oreal Infallible lip liner in nude
L'Oreal Studio Secrets anti-dull skin primer
Sephora corrector palette


----------



## Cait

Small little Murale haul yesterday afternoon:

NARS Orgasm blush
Avene Gel Cleanser, Normal to Combo Skin
La Roche Posay Toleraine Dermo-Cleanser for Eyes, Lips & Face


----------



## nicci404

OMG3kids said:


> New SA's scare me!    And why, oh why, is the lighting in dept store makeup areas so horrendous???
> 
> I think it does look better as it "settles" during the day.
> 
> If you have wrinkly/baggy under eyes (As do I. Thanks genetics) I would suggest NOT putting it in that area. I've been doing the eye area w/my foundation first, then doing the illuminator/foundation mixture on the rest of my face.
> 
> It does, I think, add some dimension and "life" to the face which powder and foundation can diminish.



it worked even better with my double wear foundation. I could see wearing it daily  even a couple co-workers noticed that my skin looked dewy and had a glow. I was surprised. It must be really popular, I went back and the tester was empty. 

lol...sometimes the lighting is good and it makes me think it looks so nice but when I get home or at work - the product, especially foundation - looks horrible.

how do you like the foundation? I am thinking of giving it another try.


----------



## nicci404

OMG3kids said:


> Got my eyebrows threaded.  LOL!!  (OUCHY!)
> 
> Also, anyone have a recommendation for blotting sheets? Used up my MAC ones, but they r kinda spendy for being _exactly_ like the Clean n Clear ones!!



I just bought some at Target from ELF - 50 sheets for $1. I used them today and was pleased. 

Also, have liked the Sephora brand blotting sheets. I usually get Lavendar. 

http://www.sephora.com/brands/sepho...d=Sephora+Brand&categoryId=C17353&pCat=C17344

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P285306&categoryId=C17353&shouldPaginate=true

the bamboo ones are nice too, and it's only $3

I have tried Boscia sheets and they are good too but I thought kind of pricey - 100 sheets for $10

since I know you like Chanel like me  you can try Chanel blotting sheets! 

and it comes w/a mirror....150 sheets. I believe it is $35. But not in the US though. 

http://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/parfums...-accessoires-PAPIER-MATIFIANT-DE-CHANEL-90444


----------



## nicci404

my order finally arrived  

Chanel - Topkapi quad & Giggle glossimer


----------



## ashleyjena

Got 2 of the Wet n Wild Dream Weavers palettes. Pretty excited because for $2.99 they look great!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

nicci404 said:


> my order finally arrived
> 
> Chanel - Topkapi quad & Giggle glossimer



I love the color of the glossimer.  I'll have to check it out today.


----------



## gina1023

I've bought a lot in the last few weeks:
Super by Perricone- Daylight Savings SPF 25 moisturizer, Night Recharge, Crinkle Eraser and First Blush Brightening serum
Clarins- On the Spot Brightening Corrector, UV Plus HP SPF 40 sunscreen
Lavanilla- Vanilla Passionfruit Shower/Shave gel, Vanilla Passionfruit edp 
YSL Pure Chromatics Wet/Dry e/s #19
Lancome Color Design e/s palette in Sienna Sultry
Illamasqua Cream Blusher in Laid
Sephora Professional Platinum Foundation Airbrush #56
Too Faced Shadow Insurance Lemon Drop e/s primer


----------



## bnjj

Sephora blush, Kat Von D Tattoo Concealor and Sephora Hat Box gift


----------



## OMG3kids

nicci404 said:


> it worked even better with my double wear foundation. I could see wearing it daily  even a couple co-workers noticed that my skin looked dewy and had a glow. I was surprised. It must be really popular, I went back and the tester was empty.
> 
> lol...sometimes the lighting is good and it makes me think it looks so nice but when I get home or at work - the product, especially foundation - looks horrible.
> 
> how do you like the foundation? I am thinking of giving it another try.



I didn't like the Burberry foundation as much as the Dior. Loving the DiorSkin Nude!!!!!

And, yes, this Burberry illuminating base is becoming an *every day wear* for me!  People are noticing my skin looks "clear" etc.  I didn't think it would be, but boy it sure is!!  
Hope you can score some!


----------



## OMG3kids

nicci404 said:


> I just bought some at Target from ELF - 50 sheets for $1. I used them today and was pleased.
> 
> Also, have liked the Sephora brand blotting sheets. I usually get Lavendar.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/brands/sepho...d=Sephora+Brand&categoryId=C17353&pCat=C17344
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P285306&categoryId=C17353&shouldPaginate=true
> 
> the bamboo ones are nice too, and it's only $3
> 
> I have tried Boscia sheets and they are good too but I thought kind of pricey - 100 sheets for $10
> 
> since I know you like Chanel like me  you can try Chanel blotting sheets!
> 
> and it comes w/a mirror....150 sheets. I believe it is $35. But not in the US though.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/parfums...-accessoires-PAPIER-MATIFIANT-DE-CHANEL-90444





GRRRR!!  Don't they think Americans have need of blotting! 

I just bought the Clean n Clear ones.  They work, and I can grab them at the grocery store.


----------



## awhitney

MAC Mineralize Satin Finish SPF15 foundation NC15
MAC Naked Lunch e/s
NARS Mata Hari blush
Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Zero
Sephora By OPI 212 Sephora & Natural Environ-mint


----------



## bnjj

I just ordered the Coastal Scents concealer palette.  The Kat Von D tattoo concealer I bought just today does not cover my tattoo.  It's going back.


----------



## nicci404

Kansashalo said:


> I love the color of the glossimer.  I'll have to check it out today.



me too...it is so easy to wear!


----------



## nicci404

OMG3kids said:


> I didn't like the Burberry foundation as much as the Dior. Loving the DiorSkin Nude!!!!!
> 
> And, yes, this Burberry illuminating base is becoming an *every day wear* for me!  People are noticing my skin looks "clear" etc.  I didn't think it would be, but boy it sure is!!
> Hope you can score some!



I placed an order for it today 

yea, I liked DiorSkin Nude a lot better!


----------



## nicci404

I went out of the city and bought some items I can't find where I live...

Mint Julep Masque
Freeman - Mint & Lemon Mask

and what I am excited to try - Macadamia Shampoo, conditioner, and masque


----------



## shopbunny

Aura Cacia 100% pure cocoa butter

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=fkI-TtmjOc64tgexvtW6BQ&ved=0CGcQ8gIwAw


----------



## OMG3kids

nicci404 said:


> I placed an order for it today
> 
> yea, I liked DiorSkin Nude a lot better!



Enjoy it!  (Where are you located?  I know only "select" Nordstroms have it.  How very la di da!) 

When I have mixed it w/my foundation (which seems to work best, to avoid the "Wow, you really need to wash your face, like, _every day_ look) I put the Burberry product on the brush first, then the foundation, (almost a whole pump of each) then smoosh it around w my finger a bit. 

I'm sure that _somewhere_, a makeup artist is having a migraine, just from me typing my method.  LOL 

I hope you LOVE IT!!


----------



## OMG3kids

nicci404 said:


> I placed an order for it today
> 
> yea, I liked DiorSkin Nude a lot better!



Nevermind.  I see you are in Seattle.  Excuse my typing-before-coffee.


----------



## mspera

Ladies, here are my purchases from yesterday 

My favorite moisturizer - Dior Hydralife - Creme Sorbet

Chanel Glossimer - Giggle - #46 - love!!  I went in looking for a new Coco Shine to transition into fall, but the SA really could see this on me, so I let him try it.  Totally love it - a great mauvy natural. Really pretty on. Decent staying power too. 

Chanel Correcteur Perfection - #31 - Beige Rose - Really great coverage from this (I would say medium coverage).  Went on smooth and didn't feel dry or cakey.


----------



## nicci404

OMG3kids said:


> Enjoy it!  (Where are you located?  I know only "select" Nordstroms have it.  How very la di da!)
> 
> When I have mixed it w/my foundation (which seems to work best, to avoid the "Wow, you really need to wash your face, like, _every day_ look) I put the Burberry product on the brush first, then the foundation, (almost a whole pump of each) then smoosh it around w my finger a bit.
> 
> I'm sure that _somewhere_, a makeup artist is having a migraine, just from me typing my method.  LOL
> 
> I hope you LOVE IT!!



thanks  I put it on my hand then mix the foundation with it and swirl it with the brush. I thought about using my fingers to put foundation on but I worry it won't come out as even. I wonder what Burberry will come out with next. Chanel has something similar but it is not as good.


----------



## nicci404

mspera said:


> Ladies, here are my purchases from yesterday
> 
> My favorite moisturizer - Dior Hydralife - Creme Sorbet
> 
> Chanel Glossimer - Giggle - #46 - love!!  I went in looking for a new Coco Shine to transition into fall, but the SA really could see this on me, so I let him try it.  Totally love it - a great mauvy natural. Really pretty on. Decent staying power too.
> 
> Chanel Correcteur Perfection - #31 - Beige Rose - Really great coverage from this (I would say medium coverage).  Went on smooth and didn't feel dry or cakey.



I love Giggle too! it is so easy to wear. I love colors like this. I am glad they brought it back.


----------



## merekat703

Bought a MAC 15 e/s palette and depot-ted all my e/s.


----------



## Angelic Pretty

Bought some things at sephora and got a free vib gift!


----------



## noon

Mac Viva Glam V and Ladyblush creme blush


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Weekend VIB promotion purchases (including one not posted here, these were the online ones):
Guerlain/Rouge Automatique/Coque D'Or 120
NARS/Nail Polish/Galion
Sample/Philosophy Hope Oil-free SPF 30 - 0.08 oz
Sample/Tan Towel Self-Tan Towelette for Face and Body - Fair to Medium Skin Tones - Half Body Application
Sample/Guerlain Abeille Royale Youth Serum - 0.06 oz
Ojon/Damage Reverse&#153; Restorative Shampoo and Conditioner/Damage Reverse&#153; Restorative Shampoo and Conditioner 

nails inc./Nail Polish/Foubert's Place
Sample/AmorePacific Rejuvenating Creme - 0.03 oz
Sample/Tan Towel Self-Tan Towelette for Face and Body - Fair to Medium Skin Tones - Half Body Application
Sample/Guerlain Abeille Royale Youth Serum - 0.06 oz
Guerlain/Rouge Automatique/Chamade 164
Rosebud Perfume Co./Rosebud Salve in a Tube/0.5 oz
VIB Hatbox featuring 8 deluxe samples/VIB Hatbox featuring 8 deluxe samples 

FAIRYDROPS/Scandal Queen Mascara/Black
Sample/AmorePacific Rejuvenating Creme - 0.03 oz
Sample/Tan Towel Self-Tan Towelette for Face and Body - Fair to Medium Skin Tones - Half Body Application
Sample/Guerlain Abeille Royale Youth Serum - 0.06 oz


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Estee Lauder Illuminator


----------



## hunniesochic

Just completed my 3rd (bottom right) MAC palette x15. 
I can't get enough of these eyeshadows.


----------



## nicci404

Kate Somerville - Resurfacing Peel Pads


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> Kate Somerville - Resurfacing Peel Pads


 
Oh, have you tried these?

I have Amore Pacific enzymatic peel treatment on its way to me!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh, have you tried these?
> 
> I have Amore Pacific enzymatic peel treatment on its way to me!



I just tried it tonight. It has 20% lactic acid and vitamin C and some other good ingredients. It felt nice - it did not sting/burn. The smell is a little strong. It is kind of fun to use - you place 2 fingers in the pad and then move it around your face. Let it set for 2 minutes then wash off. You are supposed to use it twice a week for 4 weeks. The SA told me to wait for a month and then use the next set again. I read the reviews on Sephora and it was really positive. 

I have been dying to try the Amore Pacific peel! I always hear positive reviews. please let me know how you like it


----------



## pupeluv

I've been trying to use up my MDskincare peel pads, when I'm done I'll look into those two you guys mentioned. I also have exfolikate and Youch, I do not use that one often.


----------



## wtmontana

I received my MAC Cosmetics (AU) online purchases yesterday - the below picture lists my stuff as well as I got the FIX+ in the Sized To Go version - yay!


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> I just tried it tonight. It has 20% lactic acid and vitamin C and some other good ingredients. It felt nice - it did not sting/burn. The smell is a little strong. It is kind of fun to use - you place 2 fingers in the pad and then move it around your face. Let it set for 2 minutes then wash off. You are supposed to use it twice a week for 4 weeks. The SA told me to wait for a month and then use the next set again. I read the reviews on Sephora and it was really positive.
> 
> I have been dying to try the Amore Pacific peel! I always hear positive reviews. please let me know how you like it


 
Kate peel pads sound good!
I'll let you know about Amore Pacific.  We'll exchange notes!


----------



## girlygirl3

pupeluv said:


> I've been trying to use up my MDskincare peel pads, when I'm done I'll look into those two you guys mentioned. I also have exfolikate and Youch, I do not use that one often.


 
I think it was worth it to finish the MDSkincare/Dr Dennis Gross.  Now that I've finished for over a week, I notice that my skin isn't as smooth anymore.  What do you think of it?

I'm going to start on the AmorePacific tonight!


----------



## EllAva

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Bare Minerals Mineral Veil - i have tried other similar products but always go back to this!
> 
> Dr.'s Remedy Nail Polish - it's non-toxic and the quality is amazing!



I know you posted this a while back, but have you ever tried Make Up Forever's finishing powder? I used to also be a Mineral Veil devotee until I tried this... My Sephora has a travel size for 10 dollars, that will probably last me 6+ months, and now I would never go back to Mineral Veil


----------



## Cait

Just some staples @ SDM:

Maybelline Great Lash Clear
Maybelline Expert Eyes Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover
CG Natureluxe Mousse mascara in Very Black (initial thoughts: impressive, but much better for length than volume. My lashes are at my brow bone, but I'm more interested in volume. Not sure I'll repurchase...)
Baby Life Brand Sensitive Wipes.


----------



## FashionGal18

Cetaphil face moisturizer 
St.Ives naturally clear face scrub
Ponds makeup wipes
Rimmel stay matte foundation 
Rimmel lasting finish foundation 
Tresemme heat tamer spray -2/7 deal at CVS
eye shadow brush from the Sonia Kashuk Brush Couture line


----------



## NoSnowHere

merekat703 said:


> Bought a MAC 15 e/s palette and depot-ted all my e/s.



Nice colors!


----------



## Karheart

Nivea Milk and Honey Lipbalm


----------



## xhb

SkinCeuticals Physical Fusion UV Defense.  It is amazing!!


----------



## Sweetwon

Wet n Wild Dream Weavers Palettes


----------



## Cait

WnW 8-Pan Palette in Blue Had Me at Hello (FINALLY got them here! Wanted Petal Pusher most but both that and Comfort Zone were already sold out )
Ardell #305 Lashes
RUSK 1L Brilliance Shampoo
FaceSecrets disposable mascara spoolies
Hard Candy Skin Illuminating Primer
Maybelline Dream Mousse concealer, Light 0-1
Avene Large Thermal Water Spray


----------



## merekat703

hunniesochic said:


> Just completed my 3rd (bottom right) MAC palette x15.
> I can't get enough of these eyeshadows.



Nice, I just filled one. Where do you purchase your palettes? I bought mine while on vacation and the MAC store only had one.  Are you able to buy it online? My MAC counter doesn't sell them.


----------



## TheBeautyScoop

On Friday I bought 3 Armani Eyes To Kill Eyeshadows - £73 eeeek, but oh so worth it, they are stunning. I also bought (and was so lucky to find) Chanel's Rose Platine Kohl Pencil.

I bought some Muji drawers to add to my collection to boot. i wanted to buy about a million pounds worth of other products, but unfortunately I didn't win the lottery lol! x


----------



## hunniesochic

merekat703 said:


> Nice, I just filled one. Where do you purchase your palettes? I bought mine while on vacation and the MAC store only had one.  Are you able to buy it online? My MAC counter doesn't sell them.



Yes you're able to buy the mac palettes online. We have several MAC stores here and they sell these palettes but I'm not sure about the department store MAC counter.

http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/154/4280/Custom-Palette-Eye-Shadow-x-15/index.tmpl


----------



## merekat703

hunniesochic said:


> Yes you're able to buy the mac palettes online. We have several MAC stores here and they sell these palettes but I'm not sure about the department store MAC counter.
> 
> http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/154/4280/Custom-Palette-Eye-Shadow-x-15/index.tmpl



Great thanks!!!


----------



## pupeluv

UPS just dropped off my order from Sephora; Dior Addict Ultra Gloss 256, free Ojon 8.5 oz each Restorative shampoo & conditioner, with three samples (Guerlain Youth Serum, Love Chloe Parfum, Bumble and Bumble shampoo and conditioner)


----------



## chanel*liz

bare minerals face powder
travel size evian face mister
ole henrisken truth serum
chanel lipgloss #41
diorshow blackout mascara


----------



## pupeluv

pupeluv said:


> UPS just dropped off my order from Sephora; Dior Addict Ultra Gloss 256, free Ojon 8.5 oz each Restorative shampoo & conditioner, with three samples (Guerlain Youth Serum, Love Chloe Parfum, Bumble and Bumble shampoo and conditioner)


 
Sorry to repost I forgot to add MAC Viva Glam VI S.E. Lipstick


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

NYC Bronzer in Sunny
L'Oreal Voluminous
E.L.F. Professional Bronzing Brush
Neutrogena Makeup Wipes


----------



## rubyjuls

*Neiman Marcus*
Estee Lauder Cooling Eye Illuminator
Estee Lauder Even Skintone Illuminator
Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Eye
Dream Event Tote GWP set

*Bath & Body Works*
Carried Away Bubble Bath
Paris Bubble Bath
Secret Wonderland Bubble Bath
Dark Kiss Bubble Bath
Twilight Woods Bubble Bath
Paris 2 oz Body Lotion
Charmed Life Paris Fragrance Event Gift


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC:
- Jade Dragon Nail Polish (Can't remember the collection name) 
- Hipness Blush (To The Beach Collection)
- She Who Dares MES (VV Collection)

NYX:
-Purple Avenue Nail Polish
-Pink Avenue Nail Polish 
-Peach Avenue Nail Polish 

Deborah Lippmann:
-Lady Sings The Blues (Got this off a lovely TPF'er ^.^) 

Will take & post some pictures later!


----------



## ohlavendare

pupeluv said:


> Sorry to repost I forgot to add MAC Viva Glam VI S.E. Lipstick



What a perfect pink color!!


----------



## hautecouture15

MUA professional palette in 'heaven and earth'
YSL rouge volupte lipstick in shade 1
OPI np in 'who the shrek are you'
Mavala np in 'Berlin'


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel rouge coco shine in Deauville


----------



## Cait

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel - Sensitive (mini/travel size)
Chanel Le Vernis in Peridot
NARS Night Porter polish

And finally got my brows waxed. I feel like a new woman.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Glossimer 94 Sundress


----------



## janice

Benefit They're Real Mascara
Wet n Wild- e/s palette in Comfort Zone
Chanel l/s in Rouge Byzantin


----------



## Ilgin

Dior Lait Tendre Demaquillant Cleansing Milk

Dior Mousse Tendre Nettoyante Foaming Cleanser - I love the silky texture of this cleanser.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Clinique 3-step in number three.


----------



## ShkBass

China Glaze IDK


----------



## mspera

pupeluv said:


> Chanel Glossimer 94 Sundress



Such a gorgeous color!!  Will have to try that one out next time I am at the Chanel counter.


----------



## wtmontana

Chanel iredescent fluid in #90 (adore this!)
Modelista glitter eyeliner in bright blue
Nicole by OPI in the pale white shimmer
OPI white shatter polish
Chi Chi matte hot pink lipstick in Fashion Police
+ some more but I can't remember off of the top of my head..


----------



## nicci404

face masks


----------



## BluMochi

Sweetwon said:


> Wet n Wild Dream Weavers Palettes



  ^ Yay, I'm glad you found them!    I've keeping my eyes out for you, but had no luck finding these in my area.


----------



## Sweetwon

BluMochi said:


> ^ Yay, I'm glad you found them!    I've keeping my eyes out for you, but had no luck finding these in my area.



I had actually given up on finding them, and then I got lucky and found a full display! Now the search begins for the wnw on the prowl polishes!! It never ends. Thanks for searching for me


----------



## ashleyjena

Sweetwon said:


> I had actually given up on finding them, and then I got lucky and found a full display! Now the search begins for the wnw on the prowl polishes!! It never ends. Thanks for searching for me




Have you used the nouveau cheap maps? They're really helpful for finding this stuff, it's how I found my dream weavers palettes. I'm hoping the on the prowl polishes map will be updated just as well and I can find them that way too!


----------



## Sweetwon

ashleyjena said:


> Have you used the nouveau cheap maps? They're really helpful for finding this stuff, it's how I found my dream weavers palettes. I'm hoping the on the prowl polishes map will be updated just as well and I can find them that way too!



Yes! I check constantly! There was only one post for my area for dw and the girl bought them all so that didn't really help. I wanted to add a location to the map, but my phone was being wonky and wouldn't let me. Good luck finding on the prowl! I'm going to search for it tomorrow.


----------



## Bunny love

Nars cheek trio


----------



## GhstDreamer

Today:
Clinique Superdefense SPF25 moisturizer
Tokidoki Cromatico Eyeshadow Adieu
Nails Inc. London Devonshire Row
Nails Inc. London St. John's Wood

Yesterday:
OPI Nail Strengthener
OPI Black Onyx
OPI Isn't It Precious?


----------



## Kansashalo

Revlon n/p in Metallic Gold Coin (on sale @ Walgreens for $3.99)


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> face masks


 
Nice!

Do they work well?


----------



## wtmontana

Just put in my HQ Hair order for some NARS products, as well as just picked up some (non-beauty related) Yankee Candle votive candles in six different scents.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Do they work well?



I am going to try it out Tuesday evening. I'll let you know. But the lady told me to leave the face mask/sheet on over night. I kind of gave her a surprised look and said "really???" I can't imagine sleeping w/it on. I've never heard of sleeping w/one on. I think I'll pass


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> I am going to try it out Tuesday evening. I'll let you know. But the lady told me to leave the face mask/sheet on over night. I kind of gave her a surprised look and said "really???" I can't imagine sleeping w/it on. I've never heard of sleeping w/one on. I think I'll pass


 
Actually, I have a friend who does sleep with a mask on.  She just sleeps on her back and if it falls off, it falls off!  She has great skin, by the way


----------



## BagloverBurr

Milani is on sale BOGO at Kmart

I picked up:
Lip flash in "photo flash"
3D gloss in "starshine"
eyeshadow in "coffee shop"
Blush in "dolce pink"

Also Maybelline great lash mascara in blackest black. Never tried it before, but its EVERYWHERE right now due to its 40th anniversary so figured I would try it lol

and ELF waterproof eyeliner pen in "midnight" <-- I acutally like these liners, work pretty well for a buck!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Actually, I have a friend who does sleep with a mask on. She just sleeps on her back and if it falls off, it falls off! She has great skin, by the way


 
hmm I am really curious now, I'm gonna try it. 

Have you used the Amore Pacific peel yet?!


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> hmm I am really curious now, I'm gonna try it.
> 
> Have you used the Amore Pacific peel yet?!


 
I've used it twice now - once per week.
I don't see a dramatic difference yet, but I have to add that I did not know there was a pre-determined amount to use!
The first time I used it, I just put a little powder in my hands, added some water to make it lather and just washed as usual for a few seconds!  The dosage I was supposed to use is larger and you're supposed to wash for 30-45 seconds!  I only did that the 2nd time.
I don't think I've used it enough to tell if I like it or not


----------



## marthastoo

Chanel Inimitable mascara in black
Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Biarritz


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> I've used it twice now - once per week.
> I don't see a dramatic difference yet, but I have to add that I did not know there was a pre-determined amount to use!
> The first time I used it, I just put a little powder in my hands, added some water to make it lather and just washed as usual for a few seconds!  The dosage I was supposed to use is larger and you're supposed to wash for 30-45 seconds!  I only did that the 2nd time.
> I don't think I've used it enough to tell if I like it or not



oh wow, it is a powder? I wish Amore was in Nordstrom, I have always been curious about that brand. I hope you see good results


----------



## nicci404

elf luscious liquid lipstick - maple sugar
elf cream eyeliner - plum 
chanel - fauve


----------



## MissTiss

It's been a long time since I've stopped by here...Hi Girls!

I picked up:
China Glaze Crackle in Broken Hearted
Sally Hansen Nail Art Pens in Purple and Neon Pink  (I'm going to duplicate this).   Hope it's ok for someone my age to rock this (32).


----------



## MissTiss

MissTiss said:


> It's been a long time since I've stopped by here...Hi Girls!
> 
> I picked up:
> China Glaze Crackle in Broken Hearted
> Sally Hansen Nail Art Pens in Purple and Neon Pink  (I'm going to duplicate this).   Hope it's ok for someone my age to rock this (32).


 

Excuse me for quoting myself.  Since there's a nail sub-subforum, does nail polish count as a beauty purchase anymore?


----------



## Kansashalo

I don't see why not.


----------



## noon

YSL touche eclat and golden gloss #31


----------



## merekat703

MAC L/S in Blankety and Up the Amps, and  E/S in Fashion, and Tempting and another15 pot empty palette.


----------



## Cait

LRP Effaclar cleanser.
Rimmel Moisture Renewal lipstick in Vintage Pink.
Marcelle Lux Creme Gloss in Belle de jour.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Allure 25 Naive


----------



## marthastoo

Chanel Le Vernis Nail Colors in Peridot and Graphite.


----------



## girlygirl3

Suave Dry Shampoo - it Works! and it's only $3 (NYC area)!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Suave Dry Shampoo - it Works! and it's only $3 (NYC area)!



I have that too! it is way better than the one I got before Sephora - the white powder crap.


----------



## nicci404

Lush products


----------



## purse_doc

Clinique Superdefense and Super Rescue creams.


----------



## karester

girlygirl3 said:


> Suave Dry Shampoo - it Works! and it's only $3 (NYC area)!



Great! I've been looking for a good one.  I used to have this spray in hair refresher (swear it was Herbal Essences) and loved it but can't find it anymore.  And I didn't like the Tresemme dry shampoo.


----------



## girlygirl3

karester said:


> Great! I've been looking for a good one. I used to have this spray in hair refresher (swear it was Herbal Essences) and loved it but can't find it anymore. And I didn't like the Tresemme dry shampoo.


 
And cheap!
I have been hearing about the Batiste one but it's high end, so I'll use this one for a while first.
I didn't know Herbal Essences and Tresemme had them too.


----------



## pupeluv

karester said:


> Great! I've been looking for a good one. I used to have this spray in hair refresher (swear it was Herbal Essences) and loved it but can't find it anymore. And I didn't like the Tresemme dry shampoo.


 
I agree about Tresemme, I tried it one time...returned it and swore off dry shampoos. I may give Suave a try though.


----------



## BagloverBurr

MAC Vex
MAC Mystery 

and Bath and body works candles in Marshmallow fireside. ( AHMAZING) Cinnamon sugar doughnut, and smores in the minis. and a large Caramel apple, I LOVE fall scents!


----------



## girlygirl3

My recent purchases:

NARS Douceurs de Paris e/s palette
NARS Sheer Lipstick in Mayflower
Chantecaiile Lip Chics in Heirloom and China Rose
SKII Facial Treatment Essence


----------



## Tiare

The new Volume Express "Winged" version. It sucks


----------



## FillerAve

YSL Touche Eclat... finally caved and got it and I am IN LOVE. Its the only makeup I will put on most days


----------



## Lanier

Thymes Cuticle Cream
Aquage SeaExtend Silkening Shampoo


----------



## Kansashalo

I bought UD all-nighter spray in the purse size (I love this stuff) and Lorac
Starry-Eyed Baked Trio in Starlet.  This is my first time trying Lorac's e/s show I'm excited.

*that's not a spot, but a shadow covering the lightest shade*


----------



## merekat703

MAC- Henna e/s MAC- Dare to Dare lipgloss


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> My recent purchases:
> 
> NARS Douceurs de Paris e/s palette
> NARS Sheer Lipstick in Mayflower
> Chantecaiile Lip Chics in Heirloom and China Rose
> SKII Facial Treatment Essence



I have always wanted to try SKII Facial Treatment Essence! can you let me know how it works for you please?!! I have heard it either works or doesn't for women who have used it.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> I have always wanted to try SKII Facial Treatment Essence! can you let me know how it works for you please?!! I have heard it either works or doesn't for women who have used it.


 
How funny!  I was wondering it this was on your list as well!  
I was talked into it by the Chantecaille SA and the SK-II counter was directly across from hers.  The Chantecaille SA was so blown away by SK-II that she didn't even try to sell me her own skincare!

I'm really not familiar with SK-II.  I came home and read those reviews that it only works for some people, not all.  The SK-II SA said I needed to allow it to work for 28 days before I should come to a conclusion.  So, that's what I'm doing.  I've put aside the AmorePacific for now!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Recent purchases:

Nars Douceur Blush
L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara
Clinique All Over Colour in Almond Blossom

Chanel:
Quartz Nail Polish
Long Wear Luminous eyeshadow in Epatant
Sample of Sublimage Eye essentials regenerating eye cream

MAC:
Frenzy l/s
Half n Half l/s
Sense of Style e/l (CCO)
Soft Wave l/g (CCO)

Illamasqua nail polish in Viridian
Neutrogena makeup remover wipes
Clean & Clear Mango Papaya Body Wash
Suave Wild Cherry Blossom Body Wash


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> How funny!  I was wondering it this was on your list as well!
> I was talked into it by the Chantecaille SA and the SK-II counter was directly across from hers.  The Chantecaille SA was so blown away by SK-II that she didn't even try to sell me her own skincare!
> 
> I'm really not familiar with SK-II.  I came home and read those reviews that it only works for some people, not all.  The SK-II SA said I needed to allow it to work for 28 days before I should come to a conclusion.  So, that's what I'm doing.  I've put aside the AmorePacific for now!



what does it smell like? I really want to try it but either keep forgetting about it or question whether it will work or not, I should just stop wondering and just buy it! That is pretty impressive that the Chantecaille SA recommended that over her brand..lol


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> what does it smell like? I really want to try it but either keep forgetting about it or question whether it will work or not, I should just stop wondering and just buy it! That is pretty impressive that the Chantecaille SA recommended that over her brand..lol


 
It doesn't smell bad to me.  There isn't that much of a smell to begin with.

I can understand why you haven't purchased it yet, since it is rather pricey!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Nars Flamenco Lipstick and Montego Bay Pure Matte Lipstick


----------



## ByMoonlight

Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer in Ivory.


----------



## TaraP

I made a stop by Estee Lauder.. I got the Double Wear loose powder, Foundation brush, Powder brush and the After Hours compact...


----------



## NoSnowHere

Lorac 3d gloss in 3d. It's going back, cuz it does nothing for me. 
Sephora daily brush cleaner.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC:

Venetian Gloss
Runaway Red L/S
Oh, Oh, Oh L/S
Dark Diversion Fluidline
Moleskin Shadow
211 Liner Brush


----------



## Ellapretty

-EOS lipbalm in Sweet Mint
-Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair serum (broke me out so am only using it on my hands and neck now)
-Jo Malone perfume and Chanel Rouge Noir nailpolish


----------



## lily25

Lierac Hydra-Chrono Crème Confort

Lait Corporel - Ictyane de Ducray

And from Bioderma:

Hydrabio Rich cream

Sensibio H2O micelle solution


----------



## oceansportrait

it'sanaddiction said:


> MAC:
> 
> Venetian Gloss
> Runaway Red L/S
> Oh, Oh, Oh L/S
> Dark Diversion Fluidline
> Moleskin Shadow
> 211 Liner Brush


 
^*211 Liner brush* is great, but can be a bit tricky to get at with the corners.


----------



## BagloverBurr

MAC

226 brush
Retrospeck
Omega
Mythical
Carbonized
Shale 
 eyeshadows


----------



## creditcardfire

Great picks, BagLoverBurr, some very wearable MAC shades, there - I heart retrospeck!

So, giant haul for me - no pics as of yet because it's all been bought online, but I should be able to post a video of everything sometime soon! So, without further adieu, today's haul (and some recent NARS, too):

Chanel:
Beige Perfume
Nail polish: Tendresse, Quartz, Mica Rose, Django

Butter London:
polishes: Fash Pack, Cheeky Chops, Tea With The Queen (this is a better  neutral for me, i think, than All Hail McQueen). Rosie Lee, Dahling,  Jaffa, Queen Vic, Blowing Raspberries, HRH, Branwen's Feather, Teddy Girl, Hen Party

nail treatments:  Handbag Holiday Cuticle Oil, Nail Foundation Flawless Basecoat, Hardware  PD Quick Topcoat, Horse Power Nail Fertilizer

Deborah Lippmann:
Sarah Smile, Waking Up in Vegas

By Terry: 
 - Touche Veloutee highlighting concealer
 - Touch Expert Advanced Multi Corrective Concealer (someone I know raves about these products, so I'm giving them a go...)

Jemma Kid:
 - Hydrating Gloss Stick in Bridgetown
 - Lip Care Protect and Shimmer in Apricot (this is a repeat buy - LOVE this, a fab neutral lip that works well with my very pale skin)

NARS: 
Multiples: Copacabana, Maldives, Malibu, Portofino
e/s: Mekong
Blush: Desire, Douceur, Nico
nail polish: Zizi, Arabesque, Night Breed

As of right now, I think my handle is very fitting. The credit card is smoking.


----------



## Serenifly

SMASHBOX: Smokey Eye Set, Foundation stuff, Center Stage eye palet

Kat Von D: True Romance Eye Palet

Urban Decay: eyeshadow primer


----------



## wetbandit42

Way too much MAC!:
Angel, Viva Glam V l/s
Hocus Pocus, Sparkle Neely Sparkle!, Trax, Brun, Sketch, All That Glitters e/s
Pro-pan 4 opening e/s
226 brush
210 brush
217 brush
130 brush
Avenue fluidline
Teddy eyeliner
Mineralize compact foundation

Rimmel Airy Fairy l/s
Rimmel Stay Glossy lipgloss

Number 4 High Performance Hair Care Hyrdrating Shampoo & Conditioner
Number 4 High Performance Hair Care Reconstructing Mask
Number 4 High Performance Hair Care Super Comb Prep & Protect


----------



## nicci404

*MAC
*
Lipglass - Spite
Blush - Stunner
Fluidline - Dark Diversion


----------



## nicci404

ELF - Metallic Olive (really impressed w/this so bought another one, plus it's only $3) 
Sally Hansen - Divine Wine 

I've been on a gel liner kick for some reason! weird, since, I never used liner before.


----------



## madamelH

I am so bad... I can't resist pretty color in a bottle  But why... why is OPI so expensive in my country and no sales... 
OPI : 
- Not Like The Movies
- Dating a Royal
- San Tan-Tonio
Mac:
- Select Sheer/Pressed Powder NC20
- Blankety Lipstick
- Brownborder Eyeliner
- Multi-Formula Foundation Sponge
The Face Shop:
- Herb Day Cleansing Wipes
- Vita C Mask Sheet


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC 226 Brush
Bobbi Brown Puff and Mineral Makeup





B&BW Stuff


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*My all time favorite perfume~Chanel No5 Premiere~Love it~I got the 2.5oz. at my local Macy's!!*


----------



## Cait

Murale haul - hardly any Optimum Points left though 






Avene Thermal Water Spray (I don't like the new font.)
Chanel Rouge Coco Shine lipstick in Antigone.
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel - Sensitive.
Juice Beauty GWP - Cleansing Milk (excited to see how this compares to my LRP stand-by), Thank You card, random samples.
Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist. 
NARS lipstick in Pago Pago.
NARS nail polish in Galion.
Shiseido Facial Cotton.


----------



## oceansportrait

Cait said:


> Murale haul - hardly any Optimum Points left though
> 
> 
> 
> Avene Thermal Water Spray (I don't like the new font.)
> Chanel Rouge Coco Shine lipstick in Antigone.
> Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
> Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel - Sensitive.
> Juice Beauty GWP - Cleansing Milk (excited to see how this compares to my LRP stand-by), Thank You card, random samples.
> Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist.
> NARS lipstick in Pago Pago.
> NARS nail polish in Galion.
> Shiseido Facial Cotton.


 
^How is the Shiseido Facial Cotton? I've always been wanting to get it, but $15 for...cotton always made me back away. Is it worth it?


----------



## Cait

oceansportrait said:


> ^How is the Shiseido Facial Cotton? I've always been wanting to get it, but $15 for...cotton always made me back away. *Is it worth it*?


 
Yes and no.

If you have sensitive skin, and use a lot of wipe-off/milky cleansers, yes. If you have tougher skin, no. 

TBH, if you just plan on using the Shiseido facial cotton for micelle solutions, toners/astringents, eye makeup removal, and nail polish removal, I don't think they're a nessecity. Personally, I just use the facial cotton with my LRP Toleraine cleanser for everyday makeup removal - the cotton is rather thick (like a mattress, two flat pieces filled with more 'fluff') so it does absorb quite a bit of cleanser/old makeup, so I use less than I did with generics from the drugstore, and I do find less pulling. As such, the cotton lasts a pretty long time. 

These have no quilting or ridging, so if you have sensitive skin and can't handle physical exfoliants a lot of the time, they are a good option. If you can, I'd just stick with generic larger rounds.

FTR, I do use regular cotton rounds in the AM with my micelle solution cleanser (Bioderma) and 'toners' (thermal waters/hydrating mists). But for the milky cleansers, I find the Shiseido's a must.

As for the price... I do think it's worth it, as again, I don't go through a pack that quickly. BUT I do stock up when they're on Optimum Points promotion; as it's a bit more justifiable. Check well.ca and some Canadian sites; the Shiseido cotton is $8+taxes here; though maybe the $15 packets are bigger? :agree:


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Chanel No5 Premiere~2.5oz. $88.00 @Macy's*


----------



## nicci404

oceansportrait said:


> ^How is the Shiseido Facial Cotton? I've always been wanting to get it, but $15 for...cotton always made me back away. Is it worth it?



I have these as well. I like them better than the ones I get at Target or Walgreen cause they are stronger - they don't tear/fall apart like others I have purchased in the past.

The ones I like the best though are from Chanel. They are even stronger and so soft. It's a little more but they last me awhile. It's $20 for 100.  

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Skincare-Daily-Essentials-LE-COTON-100331


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> MAC 226 Brush
> Bobbi Brown Puff and Mineral Makeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B&BW Stuff



oh cool, I didn't know B&BW sales containers of lip gloss now. That's a pretty color


----------



## BagloverBurr

nicci404 said:


> oh cool, I didn't know B&BW sales containers of lip gloss now. That's a pretty color



Thats a candle lol. But they do sell lip gloss, its mostly in fun scents, like for fall they have candy corn


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> oh cool, I didn't know B&BW sales containers of lip gloss now. That's a pretty color


 
Oh, that's a candle! I wish they sold lipgloss in a container too


----------



## creditcardfire

Just bought some of the Oilatum Natural Repair skin cream from the UK. I've heard tons of raves for this.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I got two Boots lipsticks from Target for a 1.00 on clearance! woot


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Oh, that's a candle! I wish they sold lipgloss in a container too



oh! duh..lol I see the wick now...


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: 
Midnight Blues Fluidline(Make Me Over Collection)
Oh, Oh, Oh, lipstick(Make Me Over Collection)
Touch lipstick
Love Nectar lustreglass

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Strawberry Milk
Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof in Flashy Green


----------



## Spendaholic

My Most Recent Beauty Purchases.

Elf.
Face Kabuki Brush.










Love-Makeup.co.uk
Sigma Brushes.










Ebay UK - from seller bamford_trading 





Nars
Bronze/Blush Trio and free samply Nars Skin Aqua Gel Hydrator.


----------



## alysp

I got my z palettes today and Im excited! lol 



The leopard one is still on the mail


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Coco Shine in 48 Evasion


----------



## pupeluv

oceansportrait said:


> ^How is the Shiseido Facial Cotton? I've always been wanting to get it, but $15 for...cotton always made me back away. Is it worth it?



I used to use those...I really liked them...I don't know why I stopped buying them



nicci404 said:


> I have these as well. I like them better than the ones I get at Target or Walgreen cause they are stronger - they don't tear/fall apart like others I have purchased in the past.
> 
> The ones I like the best though are from Chanel. They are even stronger and so soft. It's a little more but they last me awhile. It's $20 for 100.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Skincare-Daily-Essentials-LE-COTON-100331


 

 I've never tried the ones from Chanel...I'll have to check those out


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Sheen Supreme lipstick in Can't Get Enough


----------



## girlygirl3

alysp said:


> I got my z palettes today and Im excited! lol
> 
> 
> 
> The leopard one is still on the mail


 
I love how gorgeously displayed is your makeup!


----------



## merekat703

I want to buy MAC Hellraiser Dazzle lipstick but it is sold out online. If anyone finds it at their MAC store will you PM me please!!! Thanks!!


----------



## alysp

girlygirl3 said:


> I love how gorgeously displayed is your makeup!



Thank you  I love doing my own makeup storage, decorating it etc I have something on the works, Ill show you when its done


----------



## alysp

girlygirl3 said:


> I love how gorgeously displayed is your makeup!



















 The wooden house is yet to be decorated


----------



## Cait

WnW 8-Pans in Petal Pusher & Comfort Zone (finally found un-manhandled.)
Hard Candy Glamouflage in Light (ditto cop.)
NYX Trio in Shimmering White/Silver/Charcoal


----------



## pupeluv

alysp said:


> The wooden house is yet to be decorated


 
Wow, Looks great and very organized, you could open up your own nail salon with all those polishes


----------



## Love Of My Life

you should have Chanel come to your home & do a commercial for NP...


----------



## nicci404

alysp said:


> The wooden house is yet to be decorated



nice!! where did you get the Chanel buttons? for the mini drawers..they are so cute.


----------



## seaofcowards

laura mercier pressed powder
caudalie lip conditioner
kerastase oleo relax serum


----------



## alysp

nicci404 said:


> nice!! where did you get the Chanel buttons? for the mini drawers..they are so cute.


Theyre japanese decoden, you can buy it online, heres her fb :

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.209215705803291.51230.179585442099651


----------



## nicci404

alysp said:


> Theyre japanese decoden, you can buy it online, heres her fb :
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.209215705803291.51230.179585442099651


 
wow she has lots of designs! thanks so much


----------



## alysp

pupeluv said:


> Wow, Looks great and very organized, you could open up your own nail salon with all those polishes



 lol I wish! thank you


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett cream foundation, Film Noir & Rouge Noir lipsticks.


----------



## MrsTGreen

StudioTools Eye Contour Brush


----------



## sunglow

NYX mosaic blush in Love
NYX white eyeliner
Revlon lipstick in Peach Me
Maybelline Great Lash mascara in clear
Maybelline Lash Discovery mini-brush mascara
Lorac Croc palette
Sephora professional mineral powder brush


----------



## pupeluv

I picked up two things yesterday, Estee Lauder Double Wear Shadow in Cafe Au Lait & LMDB eyeshadow in Corinthian


----------



## nillacobain

Avon:

Little Black Dress perfume + body cream (gifts from my sister)
Nail Wear Pro nail polish in Midnight Plum
Extra Lasting eyeliner in Black

L'Oreal:
Color Riche lipstick in Sensual Rose (#379)


----------



## creditcardfire

Becca:
 - Shimmering Skin Perfector in Pearl 
 - Sheer Tint lipcolour in Yasmina

Armani:
 - lipsticks in 103 and 105
 - Fluid Sheer in #2
 - Micro Fil loose powder in Porcelain
 - Jacquard face palette for Fall 2011

Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish hot Cloth Cleanser (trying this out)

Avene Extremely Gentle Cleanser + Thermal Water (trying these out, too)

Dermalogica:
 - Precleanse
 - assortment of travel sized cleansers to try out


----------



## hedger22

sephora face wash
sephora face cleaning brush


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> I picked up two things yesterday, Estee Lauder Double Wear Shadow in Cafe Au Lait & LMDB eyeshadow in Corinthian



you finally got it!! it looks so pretty!


----------



## nicci404

Hard Candy eye shadow: Lunar Eclipse (gold shade) & High Maintenance


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ Love those colors!!!

Here is my haul from yesterday at the Body Shop

Brazilian Nut body scrub
Moringa body butter
Moringa shower gel
Mini strawberry body butter
Lip stick (sheer) in #6
Smudge brush


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ELF Translucent Mattifying Powder
ELF All Over Color Stick in Golden Peach


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> you finally got it!! it looks so pretty!


 
Since it was on my mind and I had to go to the mall anyway for something else, I thought I should pick it up . Your goodies look pretty I like those shades. I've never tried Hard Candy before...they look pigmented are they?



nicci404 said:


> Hard Candy eye shadow: Lunar Eclipse (gold shade) & High Maintenance


----------



## girlygirl3

My purchases today!  

Dior
Smoky Khaki e/s trio (I like this better than any of the quints!)
New waterproof automatic e/l in chestnut and marine

YSL
New radiance blush #6

The new fragrance from Elie Saab (reminds me of another scent but I can't place it - anyway, love it!)


----------



## sunglow

Sephora professional rounded powder brush
Urban Decay De-slick mattifying powder


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Since it was on my mind and I had to go to the mall anyway for something else, I thought I should pick it up . Your goodies look pretty I like those shades. I've never tried Hard Candy before...they look pigmented are they?



thanks. yes, they are! I was surprised.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

This past weekend I picked up:

Chanel Eyeshadow in Illusiore. The new spongy texture one. 
The Chanel Liquid Eyeshasow, forgot the name, but it only comes in two colors!
I also got a sample of Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in Beige Desert
And I bought a Trish McEvoy Eyebrow brush.


----------



## Touch

Essie nail polish in eternal optimist. I it! perfect pink for my dark skin
 Rimmel lip gloss in bronze ambition 
MAC studio fix  foundation
 Sleek Blush in Aruba ( makes me look like im glowing lol


----------



## it'sanaddiction

From Sephora:

Daily Brush Cleaner
Nails Inc Polish in Bruton Street
100 point gift Mini Guerlain Rouge Automatique #120 Coque D'Or
Soap & Glory Body Butter
Shiseido Cream Shadow in BR709


----------



## bunnymasseuse

it'sanaddiction said:


> From Sephora:
> 
> Daily Brush Cleaner
> Nails Inc Polish in Bruton Street
> 100 point gift Mini Guerlain Rouge Automatique #120 Coque D'Or
> Soap & Glory Body Butter
> Shiseido Cream Shadow in BR709


I have the FS of that lippie and i love it!


----------



## oceansportrait

it'sanaddiction said:


> From Sephora:
> 
> Daily Brush Cleaner
> Nails Inc Polish in Bruton Street
> 100 point gift Mini Guerlain Rouge Automatique #120 Coque D'Or
> Soap & Glory Body Butter
> Shiseido Cream Shadow in BR709


 
Oooh~ Shiseido! How is it? I've been curious to try those out since I'm a sucker for packaging and I love the sleek look of that container XD


----------



## it'sanaddiction

oceansportrait said:


> Oooh~ Shiseido! How is it? I've been curious to try those out since I'm a sucker for packaging and I love the sleek look of that container XD


 
Very similar to Bobbi Brown cream shadows as far as texture. The Shiseido has more shimmer than some of BB's. I like it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bunnymasseuse said:


> I have the FS of that lippie and i love it!


 
It's a nice lipstick! And this color is very wearable, I can see why you'd love it!


----------



## bnjj

Lancome Moisturizer
Coastal Scents Concealer Palette
Bioderma Sensibio H2O x 2


----------



## nicci404

Finally got my order! 

Chanel Ombres Tissees - for eyes/cheeks
Chanel Eyelash Curler - caved in....but I love it.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> Finally got my order!
> 
> Chanel Ombres Tissees - for eyes/cheeks
> Chanel Eyelash Curler - caved in....but I love it.


 
Pretty!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Pretty!



when I got the package at work, the receptionist asked me what I got. I told her make-up. She asked what brand. I told her Chanel. She really wanted to see. So I opened it right there. I showed her the Ombres Tissees. She held it in her hand and said it was really pretty but then she swatched it a couple times. That kind of annoyed me. I want to be the first one to do that! Plus, I felt like it was kind of rude?? Maybe I am over-reacting though.


----------



## penelope tree

nicci404 said:


> when I got the package at work, the receptionist asked me what I got. I told her make-up. She asked what brand. I told her Chanel. She really wanted to see. So I opened it right there. I showed her the Ombres Tissees. She held it in her hand and said it was really pretty but then she swatched it a couple times. That kind of annoyed me. I want to be the first one to do that! Plus, I felt like it was kind of rude?? Maybe I am over-reacting though.



tbh I would be annoyed - although I would probably feel too silly to say something. unless it was my sister lol. how did she swatch it? I think it is rude to shove your finger in something someone uses on their face (if that was the case), let alone a brand new chanel product, but maybe she doesn't have the same boundaries? but I would remember another time not to let her near anything.


----------



## nicci404

penelope tree said:


> tbh I would be annoyed - although I would probably feel too silly to say something. unless it was my sister lol. how did she swatch it? I think it is rude to shove your finger in something someone uses on their face (if that was the case), let alone a brand new chanel product, but maybe she doesn't have the same boundaries? but I would remember another time not to let her near anything.


 
yea, I didn't say anything. She used her finger to swatch it and then rubbed it on her wrist. The first time she couldn't see the color so she did it again, even harder. I think you're right. I don't think she thinks she did anything wrong and she is kind of the type that shares everything.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

nicci404 said:


> yea, I didn't say anything. She used her finger to swatch it and then rubbed it on her wrist. The first time she couldn't see the color so she did it again, even harder. I think you're right. I don't think she thinks she did anything wrong and she is kind of the type that shares everything.


Sometimes we have to realize if we give something to someone to look at we need to be aware of the consequences if they do somethign with it that we didn't anticipate.  I have a coworker who does that with polish when she sees my orders arrive at work.  If I don't want her trying to swatch then I just can't open the box up till I get home.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> when I got the package at work, the receptionist asked me what I got. I told her make-up. She asked what brand. I told her Chanel. She really wanted to see. So I opened it right there. I showed her the Ombres Tissees. She held it in her hand and said it was really pretty but then she swatched it a couple times. That kind of annoyed me. I want to be the first one to do that! Plus, I felt like it was kind of rude?? Maybe I am over-reacting though.


 
Oh NOOOOO!  That is REALLY rude!  

Sorry, I'm just catching up here!  It's not appropriate even for a sharing type person.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

nicci404 said:


> when I got the package at work, the receptionist asked me what I got. I told her make-up. She asked what brand. I told her Chanel. She really wanted to see. So I opened it right there. I showed her the Ombres Tissees. She held it in her hand and said it was really pretty but then she swatched it a couple times. That kind of annoyed me. I want to be the first one to do that! Plus, I felt like it was kind of rude?? Maybe I am over-reacting though.



I would be pissed


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> yea, I didn't say anything. She used her finger to swatch it and then rubbed it on her wrist. The first time she couldn't see the color so she did it again, even harder. I think you're right. I don't think she thinks she did anything wrong and she is kind of the type that shares everything.


 
I wouldn't have said anything either, but I would have cringed inside! You poor girl, no one should touch your Chanel.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I've been bad lately, I have more stuff on the way too. I got Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Makeup Remover w/ GWP mini and mascara. Also Dior Smoky Pink Palette


----------



## nicci404

thanks everyone. I almost felt like she treated it as a "tester"...I learned my lesson!


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> Finally got my order!
> 
> Chanel Ombres Tissees - for eyes/cheeks
> Chanel Eyelash Curler - caved in....but I love it.


 
Oh Yah!, Congrats!



nicci404 said:


> when I got the package at work, the receptionist asked me what I got. I told her make-up. She asked what brand. I told her Chanel. She really wanted to see. So I opened it right there. I showed her the Ombres Tissees. She held it in her hand and said it was really pretty but then she swatched it a couple times. That kind of annoyed me. I want to be the first one to do that! Plus, I felt like it was kind of rude?? Maybe I am over-reacting though.


 
What?! She must think you guys are pretty close to do that, or maybe she just that way with her stuff...even I cringed when I read it I can not imagine how you must have felt.


----------



## pupeluv

Laura Mercier mini eye kohl pencil set and Too Faced Shadow Insurance...which BTW is half off at Ulta today.


----------



## oceansportrait

pupeluv said:


> What?! She must think you guys are pretty close to do that, or maybe she just that way with her stuff...even I cringed when I read it I can not imagine how you must have felt.


 
I'm surprised she did that too. Then again, if I were you, I don't think I would've been nice enough to actually hand her the palette. I would've just held it out for her to see but not touch XD


----------



## bnjj

Jo Malone Orange Blossom - it's too pretty to open.

She also gave me three sample vials of other fragrances.


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Oh Yah!, Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> What?! She must think you guys are pretty close to do that, or maybe she just that way with her stuff...even I cringed when I read it I can not imagine how you must have felt.



She is pretty friendly in general. I don't talk to her much, just say hi and smile. When she did it my eyes opened up real wide but she didn't see it and kind of bit my lip..lol thanks!


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Laura Mercier mini eye kohl pencil set and Too Faced Shadow Insurance...which BTW is half off at Ulta today.



ohhhh, nice!! I will have to check out the eye pencils. I hope they are long lasting and don't smudge. An Ulta just opened up 10 min from me.


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> I've been bad lately, I have more stuff on the way too. I got Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Makeup Remover w/ GWP mini and mascara. Also Dior Smoky Pink Palette



I really want to get the Smoky Khaki one but keep telling myself I don't need anymore eye shadow but the shades are so pretty & I heard the texture is even better than their regular quads and really buttery/creamy!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I got the too faced shadow insurence as well since it was half off. Its on my elfster list but I needed primer asap...so buddy if u read this..back ups are always nice!


----------



## dawnqueenb69




----------



## oceansportrait

Oooh~ what's the Hello Kitty one?


----------



## dawnqueenb69

oceansportrait said:


> Oooh~ what's the Hello Kitty one?


 *There blotting sheets (100). $5.00..*


----------



## mspera

it'sanaddiction said:


> I've been bad lately, I have more stuff on the way too. I got Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Makeup Remover w/ GWP mini and mascara. Also Dior Smoky Pink Palette



Have you used that eye makeup remover before, or is it a first time purchase?
I am currently hunting For my next possibility. I just always end up with a little mascara left over. I have used: Dior's, Chanel's, both versions of Clinique's - i have read great things about Lancome's Bi-Facil, but have been curious about this Bobbi Brown too. . Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mspera said:


> Have you used that eye makeup remover before, or is it a first time purchase?
> I am currently hunting For my next possibility. I just always end up with a little mascara left over. I have used: Dior's, Chanel's, both versions of Clinique's - i have read great things about Lancome's Bi-Facil, but have been curious about this Bobbi Brown too. . Thanks so much for any advice!


 
Oh yes, I've used it before. It's my HG make up remover! IMHO the best out there and I've tried Chanel, Dior, Mercier (this ones a close 2nd), Estee Lauder and drugstore brands. I think the only one I haven't tried is Lancomes, and everyone seems to love that one too. I gave my daughter the little BB one to try, and she agrees. She said she never used a better remover, it takes everything off. It's a little pricey for her, so I try to watch when Bobbi has the little ones as GWP so I can forward it to her.


----------



## mspera

it'sanaddiction said:


> Oh yes, I've used it before. It's my HG make up remover! IMHO the best out there and I've tried Chanel, Dior, Mercier (this ones a close 2nd), Estee Lauder and drugstore brands. I think the only one I haven't tried is Lancomes, and everyone seems to love that one too. I gave my daughter the little BB one to try, and she agrees. She said she never used a better remover, it takes everything off. It's a little pricey for her, so I try to watch when Bobbi has the little ones as GWP so I can forward it to her.



Awesome! Great info - thank you - yeah, some of the drugstore ones did a decent job, but still didn't get it all off. BB will be my next must try! Thank you for the recommendation


----------



## candidxdee

MAKE UP FOR EVER Duo Mat Powder Foundation - REALLY happy with it so far! Just the amount of coverage without feeling too heavy! 

Caudalie Beauty Elixir - makes my skin feel moisturized, tight & re-energized!


----------



## dollface53

bnjj said:


> Jo Malone Orange Blossom - it's too pretty to open.
> 
> She also gave me three sample vials of other fragrances.



I love Jo Malone fragrances and the matching  body cremes are exceptional.


----------



## dollface53

mspera said:


> Have you used that eye makeup remover before, or is it a first time purchase?
> I am currently hunting For my next possibility. I just always end up with a little mascara left over. I have used: Dior's, Chanel's, both versions of Clinique's - i have read great things about Lancome's Bi-Facil, but have been curious about this Bobbi Brown too. . Thanks so much for any advice!



I have searched for years too for the most effective, gentle eye makeup remover, as my eyes are becoming more sensitive to stuff as I age. I finally found one that I am super happy with and it is excellent for super sensitive eyes too - Kiehl's Supremely Gentle Eye Makeup Remover. Whisks all makeup off and leaves no residue behind.

http://www.kiehls.com/Supremely-Gentle-Eye-Make-up-Remover/3700194705510,default,pd.html


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Via Crispi Eyeliner and Space Odyssey Polish







Chanel Blue Boy & Blue Rebel






B&BW Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin (Love this scent!) & Wicked Spiced Pumpkin






B&BW Warm Harvest Apple & Charmed Life






B&BW


----------



## Cait

From Shoppers:
Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution, 250mL
Sally Hansen Complete Salon manicure polishes in Barracudda & Without a Stitch (I have to stop watching blushingpixie )
Revlon Colorburst lipstick in Soft Nude
Yes to Carrots! Pampering Conditioner

From MAC:
Brush Cleanser
Eyeshadow in Moleskin (last one! )


----------



## mspera

dollface53 said:


> I have searched for years too for the most effective, gentle eye makeup remover, as my eyes are becoming more sensitive to stuff as I age. I finally found one that I am super happy with and it is excellent for super sensitive eyes too - Kiehl's Supremely Gentle Eye Makeup Remover. Whisks all makeup off and leaves no residue behind.
> 
> http://www.kiehls.com/Supremely-Gentle-Eye-Make-up-Remover/3700194705510,default,pd.html



ooh, thank you for the recommendation as well -- Kiehl's makes some lovely products. And, I do have really sensitive eyes - this sounds like a nice one to try too.


----------



## girlygirl3

candidxdee said:


> MAKE UP FOR EVER Duo Mat Powder Foundation - REALLY happy with it so far! Just the amount of coverage without feeling too heavy!
> 
> Caudalie Beauty Elixir - makes my skin feel moisturized, tight & re-energized!


 
I love the Beauty Elixir!  I didn't know I would like it this much!


----------



## girlygirl3

My first Rouge Bunny Rouge products:

Joys & Desires Decadent Duo in Tango Argentino
Gleaming Temptations Lip Gloss in Coy


----------



## dollface53

Cait said:


> From Shoppers:
> Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution, 250mL
> Sally Hansen Complete Salon manicure polishes in Barracudda & Without a Stitch (I have to stop watching blushingpixie )
> Revlon Colorburst lipstick in Soft Nude
> Yes to Carrots! Pampering Conditioner
> 
> From MAC:
> Brush Cleanser
> Eyeshadow in Moleskin (last one! )



I use and love the Bioderma Hydrabio H20, but it is hard to find.


----------



## nc.girl

I haven't bought a whole lot lately, but I'm getting ready to need some foundation again (maybe Estee Lauder again or possibly Nars Sheer Matte), pressed powder (probably Estee Lauder), and primer (Smashbox Photofinish Light). Gotta love it when it all hits at once.

I just ordered the BeautyBlender yesterday; hoping I like it when it gets here! I also recently bought the new CG LashPerfection Volumizing mascara...don't care much for it, so I'm currently on the hunt for another mascara.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> My first Rouge Bunny Rouge products:
> 
> Joys & Desires Decadent Duo in Tango Argentino
> Gleaming Temptations Lip Gloss in Coy


 
how do you like them? I have always wanted to try RBR, especially the foundation.


----------



## Cait

Tokyo Milk Let Them Eat Cake parfum
OPI French Quarter for Your Thoughts polish


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> how do you like them? I have always wanted to try RBR, especially the foundation.


 
Actually, I haven't used them yet.  I have too many other products I need to use up!
I also always wanted to try their products and I took advantage of a limited time offer a few weeks ago from zuneta.com for free shipping - anywhere!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

So cold here today, time for some Fallish colors.

Essie Carry On - Revlon Gold Dust L/G - Milani Fusion Baked Shadow


----------



## Cait

dollface53 said:


> I use and love the Bioderma Hydrabio H20, but it is hard to find.


 
Sorry! Didn't see this earlier on my phone .

I'm pretty lucky; the line is easy to find and at most Shoppers Drug Mart's now. Zuneta has the 500mL bottles though; HTHs.


----------



## dollface53

Cait said:


> Sorry! Didn't see this earlier on my phone .
> 
> I'm pretty lucky; the line is easy to find and at most Shoppers Drug Mart's now. Zuneta has the 500mL bottles though; HTHs.



oh thank you. I just checked Zuneta's website and all they have is one called Crealine H20 but the info for it says it is Sensibio. do you know if this photo is actually for Sensibio because I could use that as well as Hydrabio-I think they are both for dry skin.  Thanks for your help, oh, wonder if they ship to the States. 

http://www.zuneta.com/shop-by-brand/bioderma/bioderma-crealine-h20-1.html/


----------



## pinkandbags12

it'sanaddiction said:


> So cold here today, time for some Fallish colors.
> 
> Essie Carry On - Revlon Gold Dust L/G - Milani Fusion Baked Shadow



love that nailpolish! perfect fall color.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Aqua Crayon in Tweed with a mini Mica glossimer


----------



## clu13

the new Elie Saab fragrance


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Hanae Mori Butterfly perfume


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Love & Toast Prickly Pear Lip Balm (Fun pkging) - geoGirl 2nite Lip Treatment


----------



## wtmontana

Please excuse my face in linked picture.
cdn2.dailybooth.com/11/pictures/large/e59c8b65cfbe4293f03b809d9d1cd402_19015237.jpg
Picked up Clinique Bottom Lash Mascara in (been searching for it everywhere and it was just around the corner, hoorah!) and another Clinique Chubby Stick in Mega Melon (love this colour, I have Woppin' Watermelon and they have become my go-to lippy that I take with me everywhere!). Super happy with my purchases, I even got a GWP (not shown) which made my day - had the Sparkle Skin in it that I love, and a sample sized mascara (High Definition I think?) which I was just running out of


----------



## wtmontana

pupeluv said:


> Chanel Aqua Crayon in Tweed with a mini Mica glossimer



Gorgeous! Would you recommend?? I've got one Chanel product that I'd love to give some companions


----------



## nicci404

Dior Addict Lipstick - Tailleur Bar (my 2nd tube!)


----------



## penelope tree

nicci404 said:


> Dior Addict Lipstick - Tailleur Bar (my 2nd tube!)



that looks really pretty. what colour does it look on?


----------



## nicci404

penelope tree said:


> that looks really pretty. what colour does it look on?


 
thanks  On me it comes off as a mauve pinkish color, not too bright and not too dull. I feel like you can't really over do it. 

it is #535...2nd row of pics starting from the top. 

http://karlasugar.net/2011/04/dior-addict-lipstick/


----------



## Cait

dollface53 said:


> oh thank you. I just checked Zuneta's website and all they have is one called Crealine H20 but the info for it says it is Sensibio. do you know if this photo is actually for Sensibio because I could use that as well as Hydrabio-I think they are both for dry skin. Thanks for your help, oh, wonder if they ship to the States.
> 
> http://www.zuneta.com/shop-by-brand/bioderma/bioderma-crealine-h20-1.html/


 
The Crealine is just the EU name for the Sensibio. Unfortunately, all we have is the Sensibio/Crealine & Sebium lines in store; maybe some of the creams for the Hydrabio, but unfortunately, I've never seen a Hydrabio micelle solution in store. 

But zuneta does ship to the US. I think lisalisad1 on Youtube might have a video or a couple, all about zuneta's S&H policies to the US.


----------



## dollface53

Cait said:


> The Crealine is just the EU name for the Sensibio. Unfortunately, all we have is the Sensibio/Crealine & Sebium lines in store; maybe some of the creams for the Hydrabio, but unfortunately, I've never seen a Hydrabio micelle solution in store.
> 
> But zuneta does ship to the US. I think lisalisad1 on Youtube might have a video or a couple, all about zuneta's S&H policies to the US.



Wow, awesome. I probably should have purchased the Sensibio originally, as I do get flares of exzema and very faint rosacea from time to time. sometimes years can go by and I'll get it back. The Sensibio seems to be good for dry skin as well. That is just such an awesome price for that huge bottle. Zuneta shows the Sensibio 500ML as out of stock, but I found it on amazon for $34 plus $4 shipping, so may get it from there. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## nicci404

I bought my first Tom Ford lipstick last night. Indian Rose. I love it!


----------



## nicci404

Purchased these items today at Daiso - Japanese store. 

Face Mask - Collagen, Coenzyme Q10 Essence, and Hyaluronic Acid






Cleansing Pad (can't wait to try that out) and the Eyelash Curler replacement pads - hopefully they will fit my Chanel curler, when it comes to time to replace. Blotting Sheets, and Make Up Sponge


----------



## merekat703

pupeluv said:


> Chanel Aqua Crayon in Tweed with a mini Mica glossimer



How did you get the mini lipgloss? That would be perfect for travel!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Haven't been into beauty products lately... but picked up Rimmel Stay Matte Pressed Powder


----------



## KayuuKathey

Revlon Satin Eyeshadow in Peacock Blue Color.
Burberry Sport Fragrance.
Garnier Nutritioniste Moisturizer.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

merekat703 said:


> How did you get the mini lipgloss? That would be perfect for travel!


 
I just got a mini as a GWP with my Chanel.com order. I didn't get to choose the shade, I got Spark.


----------



## merekat703

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got a mini as a GWP with my Chanel.com order. I didn't get to choose the shade, I got Spark.


 Nice! Lucky you!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder in Light
Smashbox Limitless Long Wear Lip Gloss in Endless
Nails Inc. Autumn/Winter Collection 2011


----------



## dollface53

GhstDreamer said:


> Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder in Light
> Smashbox Limitless Long Wear Lip Gloss in Endless
> Nails Inc. Autumn/Winter Collection 2011



I just bought 3 Nails Inc bottles from Sephora, only tried the Jermyn Street, but my gosh is it gorgeous. This is great polish!


----------



## pupeluv

merekat703 said:


> How did you get the mini lipgloss? That would be perfect for travel!


 
I had to resort in going to ebay to find that darn Tweed eyeliner as I could not find it anywhere, the gloss was included.



it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got a mini as a GWP with my Chanel.com order. I didn't get to choose the shade, I got Spark.


 
That was a very nice GWP


----------



## pupeluv

wtmontana said:


> Gorgeous! Would you recommend?? I've got one Chanel product that I'd love to give some companions


 
Absolutely, here is a link of Tweed swatched that I posted in the Chanel section, http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/07/chanel-stylo-yeux-waterproof-long.html and there are many swatches and reviews for Mica via Google.  Which Chanel product do you have?



nicci404 said:


> I bought my first Tom Ford lipstick last night. Indian Rose. I love it!


 
Yay, Congrats..looks beautiful!


----------



## merekat703

pupeluv said:


> I had to resort in going to ebay to find that darn Tweed eyeliner as I could not find it anywhere, the gloss was included.


Lucky score!


----------



## dollface53

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got a mini as a GWP with my Chanel.com order. I didn't get to choose the shade, I got Spark.



I got two of the GWP sizes of the Spark on ebay for $9 each, I guess that's a good price. I like the size for my purse.


----------



## gre8dane

Purchases over last few months -

MUFE Red Aqua Cream to use as base with Armani ETK in Lust Red:






Edward Bess Sunlight & Afterlight (LOVE):






MAC - Pencil & Gel liner in Black Black & Mixing Medium:






Excited to try this kit from my homeboy Ole:






Chanel - Fantasme & Illusoire:


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'Oreal True Match Foundation in W4


----------



## GhstDreamer

dollface53 said:


> I just bought 3 Nails Inc bottles from Sephora, only tried the Jermyn Street, but my gosh is it gorgeous. This is great polish!



I know! I love this brand - I mostly have OPI nail polishes but ever since, Sephora started carrying Nails Inc., I find myself buying these polishes over OPI!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline gel eyeliner in Forest(L.E.)


----------



## creditcardfire

Gr8Dane:

What do you think of the Chanel e/s you posted on the previous page? I was going to order 3 (the two you got plus the khaki greenish one) but recently saw them on a tutorial and wasn't sure I liked the way they applied. I assumed the colour payoff would be better. The black, when used as eyeliner, seemed very light and grey, not the dark, rich, somewhat sparkly black I was looking for. Do you have any thoughts?


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Maybelline Define-A-Lash in Brownish Black
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Cinna-Snaps
Garnier Moisture Rescue Gel-Cream


----------



## declaredbeauty

Purchased MUFE HD Foundation and ELF Flat Top Powder Brush


----------



## Kansashalo

Sephora Moonshadow Baked Shadow
Cargo lip gloss in Belgium
Lady Million by Paco Rabanne


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Le Metier De Beaute - Ken Downing's Polish & Lipstick Set
MAC - Genuine Treasure


----------



## Cait

Murale:
Avene 50mL Thermal Water Spray & Gentle Gel Cleanser
Oscar Blandi Lacca hairspray
Stila Naturaleyes palette
Spend & Splurge card 

SDM:
Klorane Chamomile shampoo

Anthropologie:
Lipstick Queen in Saint Pink


----------



## chrunchy

Chanel Contour Face Brush N°5


----------



## cristalena56




----------



## erikabb

Girlfriend bought herself a solarium SonneX magnum 230 DUO. How do I envy her!
xmages.net/storage/10/1/0/e/5/thumb/thumb_d6664456.jpg


----------



## dollface53

Two Chanel Glossimers in Spark (GWP size) on ebay, $9 each.

500ML bottle of Bioderma Sensibio, love this stuff for cleansing the face in the morning. Very refreshing


----------



## nicci404

Finally got my Koh Gen Do stuff in the mail today  

Essence Mask
Cleansing Water
Body Wash and Bath Powder













And picked the new Chanel foundation - Perfection Lumiere #10


----------



## Cait

250mL bottle of Bioderma Sensibio H20 micelle solution.
KORRES Milk Proteins Foaming Cream Cleanser.
Revlon slanted tweezers.


----------



## dollface53

Cait said:


> 250mL bottle of Bioderma Sensibio H20 micelle solution.



We're twins!  

'cept mine is bigger


----------



## luciabugia

The whole Un Wrinkle line and anti-aging cream by Peter Thomas Roth and an amazing mascara from the same brand!


----------



## mama0306

-Bare Escentuals kit in fair (this may go back...not loving it.  Makes my face itchy)
-Estee Lauder Sumptous mascara
-Nyx jumbo eye pencil in Milk
-Nyx eye shadow base
-Several eyeshadow samples from Glamour Doll Eyes (phyrra, black ice, cloud coverage, just bitten, hollywood and rave)


----------



## ladystara

Just bought the Lancome Genefique eye cream!


----------



## rainrowan

A second tube of MAC Hang Up (deep berry cremesheen)
L'Oreal Voluminous Curved mascara(black brown)
Wet N Wild Perfect Pair eye wand (lilac shadow/black liner)


----------



## girlygirl3

I really enjoy Barney's beauty events! 

My purchases:
Shiseido Beneficiance Foaming Cleanser
Shiseido Satin E/s Trio in GD804 (I know it as "Opera")
NARS Sheer Glow foundation in Barcelona
NARS E/s base
Intelligent Nutrients Organic Anti-Aging Mist
Intelligent Nutrients Organic Destress Express Spirit Essence (this is a young line started by the former founder of Aveda)

And the gift bag with all the goodies! 
Full size Kevin Aucoin eyelash curler
Full size Lipstick Queen lipgloss
Full size Malin & Goetz lip balm (I got 2!)
Travel size Intelligent Nutrients Hand Sanitizer
and much more!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> I really enjoy Barney's beauty events!
> 
> My purchases:
> Shiseido Beneficiance Foaming Cleanser
> Shiseido Satin E/s Trio in GD804 (I know it as "Opera")
> NARS Sheer Glow foundation in Barcelona
> NARS E/s base
> Intelligent Nutrients Organic Anti-Aging Mist
> Intelligent Nutrients Organic Destress Express Spirit Essence (this is a young line started by the former founder of Aveda)
> 
> And the gift bag with all the goodies!
> Full size Kevin Aucoin eyelash curler
> Full size Lipstick Queen lipgloss
> Full size Malin & Goetz lip balm (I got 2!)
> Travel size Intelligent Nutrients Hand Sanitizer
> and much more!



wow, that is a good deal!! you'll like the Kohn Gen Do face cleansing wipes


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> wow, that is a good deal!! you'll like the Kohn Gen Do face cleansing wipes


 
Thanks!  I noticed you picked up some Koh Gen Do products too.  You like their line?


----------



## Cait

dollface53 said:


> We're twins!
> 
> 'cept mine is bigger


 
Excellent stuff


----------



## NoSnowHere

mama0306 said:


> -Bare Escentuals kit in fair (this may go back...not loving it.  Makes my face itchy)
> -Estee Lauder Sumptous mascara
> -Nyx jumbo eye pencil in Milk
> -Nyx eye shadow base
> -Several eyeshadow samples from Glamour Doll Eyes (phyrra, black ice, cloud coverage, just bitten, hollywood and rave)


The BE matte foundation doesn't contain the ingredient which causes itchiness.  You may wanna check it out.


----------



## oceansportrait

girlygirl3 said:


> I really enjoy Barney's beauty events!
> 
> My purchases:
> Shiseido Beneficiance Foaming Cleanser
> Shiseido Satin E/s Trio in GD804 (I know it as "Opera")
> NARS Sheer Glow foundation in Barcelona
> NARS E/s base
> Intelligent Nutrients Organic Anti-Aging Mist
> Intelligent Nutrients Organic Destress Express Spirit Essence (this is a young line started by the former founder of Aveda)
> 
> And the gift bag with all the goodies!
> Full size Kevin Aucoin eyelash curler
> Full size Lipstick Queen lipgloss
> Full size Malin & Goetz lip balm (I got 2!)
> Travel size Intelligent Nutrients Hand Sanitizer
> and much more!


 
Excellent choices~

I love Shiseido eyeshadows =D I have the eyeshadow trios in Pink Sand (it's a limited edition with a whitish pink, a sparkly coral pink, and a sandy tan) & Bouquet (mix of purples). They're sooo easy to blend ^__^


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I grabbed a few goodies

YSL Rouge Volupte - # 11 Rose Culte a beautiful hot pink/fuchsia
Chanel polish - Peridot
Chanel polish - Dragon
Chanel LE eyelash curler - if you love Chanel,you need this


----------



## mama0306

NoSnowHere said:


> The BE matte foundation doesn't contain the ingredient which causes itchiness.  You may wanna check it out.


 
I will have to try that then!  Thanks for the info


----------



## girlygirl3

oceansportrait said:


> Excellent choices~
> 
> I love Shiseido eyeshadows =D I have the eyeshadow trios in Pink Sand (it's a limited edition with a whitish pink, a sparkly coral pink, and a sandy tan) & Bouquet (mix of purples). They're sooo easy to blend ^__^


 
Thanks!
This is my first e/s purchase with Shiseido and I agree, they are very easy to blend!


----------



## LuxePRW

Joico Body Luxe Thickening Conditioner

I'm a conditioner addict!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Revlon Colorstay Foundation in 300 Golden Beige


----------



## lvse

perfume


----------



## lvse

LuxePRW said:


> Joico Body Luxe Thickening Conditioner
> 
> I'm a conditioner addict!!



mostly same


----------



## ShimmerMeika

This is just the items I actually have my hands on.

fresh Sake
NARS eyeshadow Outremer
Gelish Mini basix kit and Mini UV Light
Gelish SOG in Good Gossip, Night Reflection, and Wiggle Fingers Wiggle Thumbs....
Anastasia brow pen in Universal Deep
MAC Mattene in Seeds of Desire
2 Back to Mac trade-ins: Prince Noir and Smoked Purple.

last but not least TokiDoki beach Passe Pouches.


----------



## bagfashionista

Couldn't wait for Sephora F&F anymore, and went looking around -- Just ordered the MIA clarisonic from skinstore (use SAVE20 for $20 off $100, and go through ebate$ for 8% cash back) (turned out cheaper than ordering from sephora, no tax either)

Really hoping it'll work for my skin that went completely crazy a few months back and hasn't stopped breaking out till now.


----------



## RealDealGirl

Today at Sephora, DiorShow Mascara in Noir & YSL Rouge Vloupte- best lipstick ever!- in Perle 123


----------



## merekat703

From CCO
MAC NW20 Studio blend
MAC Hello Kitty Strayin' lipstick
MAC English Accents lipglass
MAC Strut your stuff kissable lipglass


----------



## clu13

Laura Mercier 'Flawless Skin' Face Polish
Stefan's Shampoo and Conditioner
Pravana Intense Therapy Leave-In Treatment 
Bare Mineral Eye Shadow Duo in Paradise


----------



## tea_el

Smashbox contour kit
Korres jasmine lip butter
NARS torrid blush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Fresh Seaberry Body Lotion
Bumble and bumble Coco Shampoo & Conditioner





Sephora VIB GWP


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Found some dusty types at Harris Teeter tonight when we ran out for a Nyquil run for BH:
OPI-
Route Beer Float x3
Seagullible
At Your Quebec & Call
some unlabeled purple, it MIGHT be Purple with a Purpose but not sure, will have to swatch


----------



## Elsie87

Guerlain eye-shadow palette '09 Les Noirs':






I also got a Dior Skinflash, a nude coloured Dior nailpolish and some drugstore brushes, a contouring shade, blush and some false eyelashes (for going out)


----------



## alice87

Sephora has an amazing deal for Tarte lipstains. Adored is one of my favorite lipsticks ever.


----------



## alice87

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...RZP0QMCV0KSKAIGQ?id=P296606&categoryId=C12001
it is a full size products, I am loving it. I got it.


----------



## Kansashalo

LASplash Smokeyeye e/s in Mystic
Maybeline Falsies in Blackest Black
NYX jumbo lip pencil in Maroon


----------



## Glitzerland

Tom Ford lipstick in Black Orchid. It's stunning! I think I've never been that excited about a lipstick before


----------



## nicci404

Japanese Hair Velcro Sheet..? so cool, get my bangs out of my face, without using clips that leave dents in my bangs.

Koh Gen Do - Cleansing Cloths

MAC Mineralize Skinfinish - Porcelain Pink
MAC Pro Longwear Lipglass - Show Me


----------



## tea_el

Also bought the Laura Mercier Undercover pot #4 today!


----------



## yarbs83

2 pack special edition breast cancer Joico Joiwhip (ulta)
China Glaze "Rainbow" NP (ulta)
China Glaze "Traffic Jam" NP (ulta)
Seche Vite Ridge Filler Base Coat (ulta, free w/2 china glaze)
Sephora by OPI "What's Your Poison" NP
Mac Creme Blush "Lady Blush" (cco)
Mach Venomous Villains "Hot House" lipglass (cco)
One "Vanilla Almond Custard" body lotion (target)
Revlon NP in "Facets of Fushia" (target)
Revlon matte lipstick in "Sky Pink" (CVS)
Revlon DNA Foundation (Walgreens)
Wen Pomegranate Shampoo & Conditioner w/Ginger Pumpkin Cleansing Conditioner (TSV, QVC)
Victoria's Secret "Soft & Dreamy" body spray
B&BW Good Witch liplicious
B&BW Wicked Witch (?) liplicious
B&BW Cookies & Scream liplicious


----------



## penelope tree

Elsie87 said:


> Guerlain eye-shadow palette '09 Les Noirs':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a Dior Skinflash, a nude coloured Dior nailpolish and some drugstore brushes, a contouring shade, blush and some false eyelashes (for going out)



beautiful, i would love this palette but on a make-up ban hehe.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Sephora Powder Brush 41
NARS Concealer in Amande


----------



## sunglow

Bobbi Brown corrector
Neutrogena One Step gentle cleanser


----------



## Kansashalo

My interest is peaked in that Sephora brush....

Here are my little goodies:
Carol's Daughter Tui leave-in-conditioner
Tarte's Smooth Operator&#8482; Micronized Clay Finishing Powder in Bronze


----------



## mira_uk

Just a few things I bought recently, still waiting on Fyrinnae and Meow Cosmetics orders...











Guerlain L'Instant D'un Soupir eyeshadow
Biba Face Palette
Shiseido Foundation brush
Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Emerveille
Shiseido Shimmering Cream Eyeshadows in VI305 and BR709











Sleek Suede blush











NARS Oasis Blush
Guerlain Les Fumes quad
Shiseido Shimmering Cream Eyeshadows in GR707 and BR306
Deborah Lippmann Bad Romance nail lacquer


----------



## LauraJean396

mira_uk said:


> Just a few things I bought recently, still waiting on Fyrinnae and Meow Cosmetics orders...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guerlain L'Instant D'un Soupir eyeshadow
> Biba Face Palette
> Shiseido Foundation brush
> Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Emerveille
> Shiseido Shimmering Cream Eyeshadows in VI305 and BR709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleek Suede blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NARS Oasis Blush
> Guerlain Les Fumes quad
> Shiseido Shimmering Cream Eyeshadows in GR707 and BR306
> Deborah Lippmann Bad Romance nail lacquer


DROOOOLLL :O~~~  I love your purchases!  They make my knees weak!


----------



## mira_uk

LauraJean396 said:


> DROOOOLLL :O~~~  I love your purchases!  They make my knees weak!



LOL, thanks missy


----------



## mcb100

i love the Its a 10 haircare line! Always makes my hair so soft. Just ordered from Folica and Sleek Hair:

Its a 10 hair mask
Its a 10 leave in
Its a 10 miracle moisture shampoo
Its a 10 shine spray
Its a 10 leave in with keratin
Its a 10 conditioner
Its a 10 styling serum


----------



## pupeluv

Mac Lightscapade, Too Chic, 2N & Estee Lauder Double Wear Shadow Creme in Antique Gold


----------



## merekat703

MAC Saint Germain Lipstick
MAC Rebel lipstick


----------



## boarbb

dior 5colors eyeshadow


----------



## Cait

UD Naked palette (finally!)
Sephora mini of Ole Henriksen Truth Serum.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got these in the last couple of weeks

NARS Brush
Shiseido Shimmering Cream Shadows in Mist and Tin





MAC Fix+ Lavender
Marcel Wanders Lip Gloss
MAC Concealer





Burberry Fresh Glow & Eye Shadow in Medium Brown


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Got these in the last couple of weeks
> 
> NARS Brush
> Shiseido Shimmering Cream Shadows in Mist and Tin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAC Fix+ Lavender
> Marcel Wanders Lip Gloss
> MAC Concealer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Fresh Glow & Eye Shadow in Medium Brown



can you please tell me how you like the NARS brush? I have been eyeing it for awhile now.


----------



## gre8dane

Kansashalo said:


> My interest is peaked in that Sephora brush....
> 
> Here are my little goodies:
> *Carol's Daughter Tui leave-in-conditioner*
> Tarte's Smooth Operator Micronized Clay Finishing Powder in Bronze


 
I have this, smells so yummy!



Cait said:


> UD Naked palette (finally!)
> Sephora mini of *Ole Henriksen Truth Serum*.


 
I LOVE the OH Truth Serum!  I've ignored my Chanel Hydramax+Active Serum since getting the OH Serum.  Sephora has a jumbo size that I plan to get during the Friends & Family sale.


----------



## Cait

gre8dane said:


> I have this, smells so yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the OH Truth Serum!  I've ignored my Chanel Hydramax+Active Serum since getting the OH Serum.  Sephora has a jumbo size that I plan to get during the Friends & Family sale.



Ooh thanks for the review! I am really interested in this stuff


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

I have a huge ELF (eyeslipsface.com) order that's supposed to come in sometime this week. I really like their products, and the best perk is that they're completely vegan. No animal testing or animal ingredients! 

ELF Studio Powder Brush - $3
ELF StudioFlawless Finish Foundation - $6
ELF Studio Complete Coverage Concealer Palette - $3
ELF Studio High Definition Powder - $6
ELF Studio Cream Eyeshadow - $3

I heard the powder brush is really good for liquid foundation. It's a flat top, and is supposed to be sort of like the MAC 187. And for only $3! I was really interested in the liquid foundation. It's oil-free, has SPF 15, and is supposed to be medium to full coverage. The concealer palette has four concealer shades and comes with a brush. There are two pink-y shades and two golden-y shades, each shade getting gradually darker.

The HD Powder is supposed to be a dupe of the MUFE HD Powder, and for only $6. The Cream Eyeshadow is in Eggplant, a pretty dark purple. I can't wait to try them all! 

Also, they're having a deal on $1.98 shipping that ends tonight at midnight. Just put in a minimum of $15 into your cart, add the code SHIP198 into the coupon code slot (can't be combined with other coupons), and check out or keep shopping!


----------



## jazmini

La Mer the Body Refiner and ARMANI REGENESSENCE [3.R] Youth Regenerator


----------



## NoSnowHere

Jo Malone blue agava & cacao.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Tom Ford Violet Blonde


----------



## bunnymasseuse

it'sanaddiction said:


> Tom Ford Violet Blonde


I picked up samples of that today at NM, not sure what I think of it yet....


----------



## merekat703

From MUA swaps!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bunnymasseuse said:


> I picked up samples of that today at NM, not sure what I think of it yet....


 
Yes, it's quite interesting! Can't judge it from a quick spritz because it changes into something deeper. I like it, I wouldn't say I love it though.


----------



## nicci404

Shiseido White Lucent Brightening Cleansing Foam...really like it so far! you only need a very tiny bit and it foams up very well.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

it'sanaddiction said:


> Yes, it's quite interesting! Can't judge it from a quick spritz because it changes into something deeper. I like it, I wouldn't say I love it though.


It's ok, I got them to spray a sample card, and then stuck it in my car during the day.  LOL, now the car smells like it, so I have a distinct chance to find out of I like it or hate it, since it will take time for it to dissipate from my vehicle!


----------



## Cait

- Bobbi Brown Skin foundation, #00 Alabaster
- Lippmann Collection glitter in Lady Sings the Blues
- Chanel Fauve eyeshadow single
- Murale Fab & Free bag 
- Rimmel Moisture Renew gloss in Purple Rescue
- QUO by Orly varnish in First Class


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> Shiseido White Lucent Brightening Cleansing Foam...really like it so far! you only need a very tiny bit and it foams up very well.


 
You got it!
I love that you only need a tiny bit!


----------



## knics33

My local TJMaxx has a ton of theBalm products in stock yesterday. I was able to pick up the Balmbini (sp?) palette for $4.50 on clearance!


----------



## merekat703

From the UD online sale! $3 cream shadows!


----------



## kiss_p

knics33 said:


> My local TJMaxx has a ton of theBalm products in stock yesterday. I was able to pick up the Balmbini (sp?) palette for $4.50 on clearance!


 

Wow, that was really marked down!  I was at a TJ Maxx in Maryland on Sunday and it was still $16.99.  Congrats on a great deal!


----------



## Exxotic1

Stopped at Saks and picked up some more Laura Mercier tonite.  (I recently switched over to that line from Chanel, Dior and Lancome.)

Beautiful travel brush set, very roomy python style case with a magnetized pouch inside and full size brushes:

Finishing Brush
Double Ended Camoflage Brush
Double Ended Smudge/Liner Brush
Double Ended Pony Tail/Eye Color Brush
Double Ended Brow Definer/Grooming Brush

Then, Baked Shadow in Violet Sky, Caviar Eye Stick in Plum, Orchid Shimmer Bloc (cheek, hi-liter, eye) and a Black Orchid Stickgloss.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> You got it!
> I love that you only need a tiny bit!


 

yea, I did. I thought of you when I was getting it! 

I love it - my face feels so clean, soft, and not dry unlike other cleansers I used and it smells good! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tresemme Moisture Rich Shampoo(2)
Tresemme Hairspray(2)
Maybelline Dream Matte Powder
Maybelline Baby Lips lip balm in Peppermint


----------



## creditcardfire

Shopped a lot today:

 - Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel (the round, solid one)
 - YSL Blush Radiance compact - the purple/violet toned one, looks really interesting/bright and I'm excited to try it on my pale skin
 - Burberry Fresh Glow
 - Bobbi Brown 'Party' eye palette
 - NARS: Nana lipgloss, Penny Lane cream blush, Sweet Charity lip lacquer
 - Illamasqua Skin Base Foundation on 01, 02 and 03 - I always have to mix to get the right shade
 - Illamasqua cream pigments from the new collection - Androgen and Depravity


----------



## wetbandit42

Got my Sasa order yesterday - pics below

Also got some stuff from the beauty.com 20% off sale a few weeks ago:
NARS Pro-Prime Multi-Protect SPF 30 Primer
Nude Skincare Nude Lips
Tocca Touch Delicate wash
Clarisonic Deep Pore brush duo pack


----------



## Cait

creditcardfire said:


> Shopped a lot today:
> 
> - Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel (the round, solid one)


 
PLEASE let us know how this works out! I just ASSumed all the Chanel bronzers would be way too dark!


----------



## creditcardfire

I will Cait - remind me if I don't. The sole reason I bought that bronzer is: Youtube gurus. Specifically Lisa Eldridge and Pixiwoo. LE is very pale and did a whole look based on this bronzer, and really showed how to thin it out/make it work for pale skin. I have pretty high hopes for this one.

Ha ha, I just realized the NARS lip lacquer and lip gloss I ordered was already ordered a few weeks ago. What a div. Oh well, hopefully I can get a good trade for them on MUA.


----------



## Mommynurse

I just picked up the new Visible Lift Foundation in Nude Beige and Estee Lauder's Knowing Perfume..


----------



## alysp

some stuff I got at the airport on my way back to university


----------



## Coach4Chrissy

Butter London Nail Laquer, colour is Teddy Girl. I really love it. Love the design of the bottle as well! Very cool!


----------



## Kansashalo

e.l.f. flat top powder brush
e.l.f. 32 e/s warm palette


----------



## beauty k addict

picked up 2 guerlain quad shadow palettes in les bleus + les fumes at murale's fall beauty bonus event. not pictured is another guerlain quad shadow palette in les verts + lingerie de peau in beige natural and dior ultra gloss in pink silk. 








additional gwp for $25 more ($125 total purchase altogether)


----------



## clu13

BMReady Eye Shadow Quad 8.0, the new skin care and ton of stuff that I got from the BE outlet (well rested, more mineral veil, the girlfriend collection, 3 things of the old moisturizer . . . )


----------



## creditcardfire

Great hauls, y'alls (yes, I'm a poet).

Would love to see swatches Alysp and Beautykaddict (of the les bleus palette).

It'sanaddiction - have you commented on Violet Blonde anywhere? I am super curious about this one and haven't had a chance to sniff IRL yet.

Well. I'm home dogsitting and what do I do to amuse myself? I shop. 

 - Anastasia double ended brow brush
 - YSL cream eyeshadow in No. 2 Amethyst
 - Laura Mercier loose shimmer powder in Stardust
 - Chanel highlighting powder from the Holiday collection
 - Chanel Rouge Carat nail polish, also from the Holiday collection
 - Chanel Poudre Universelle in Clair
 - Chanel Rouge Coco Shines in Fetiche, Boy and Royallieu
 - Chanel Tan de Chanel illuminating fluid in Sunkissed
 - Chanel Rouge Coco in Rose Comete
 - Chanel Jersey perfume, the smaller size


----------



## Ilgin

Guerlain Super Aqua Hands cream


----------



## pupeluv

Eucerin Everyday Protection SPF30 (a staple) and Rimmel e/s in Spicy Bronze.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sephora Lashstash - mascara sample set. I can't wait to experiment
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...=1266403436&dcid=473366:20173081556:33033232#


----------



## it'sanaddiction

beauty k addict said:


> picked up 2 guerlain quad shadow palettes in les bleus + les fumes at murale's fall beauty bonus event. not pictured is another guerlain quad shadow palette in les verts + lingerie de peau in beige natural and dior ultra gloss in pink silk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> additional gwp for $25 more ($125 total purchase altogether)


 
Wow, great GWP items! I'm not familiar with this store, US?



creditcardfire said:


> Great hauls, y'alls (yes, I'm a poet).
> 
> Would love to see swatches Alysp and Beautykaddict (of the les bleus palette).
> 
> It'sanaddiction - have you commented on Violet Blonde anywhere? I am super curious about this one and haven't had a chance to sniff IRL yet.
> 
> Well. I'm home dogsitting and what do I do to amuse myself? I shop.
> 
> - Anastasia double ended brow brush
> - YSL cream eyeshadow in No. 2 Amethyst
> - Laura Mercier loose shimmer powder in Stardust
> - Chanel highlighting powder from the Holiday collection
> - Chanel Rouge Carat nail polish, also from the Holiday collection
> - Chanel Poudre Universelle in Clair
> - Chanel Rouge Coco Shines in Fetiche, Boy and Royallieu
> - Chanel Tan de Chanel illuminating fluid in Sunkissed
> - Chanel Rouge Coco in Rose Comete
> - Chanel Jersey perfume, the smaller size


 
The TF Violet Blonde is very nice and I'm glad I bought it. It starts out with a slight violet and then changes into a deeper scent. Not sure how to explain it that. And it lasts on me! most fragrances disappear in an hour or two but I got 4 to 5 hours out of this one.


----------



## beauty k addict

canada 



it'sanaddiction said:


> Wow, great GWP items! I'm not familiar with this store, US?


----------



## declaredbeauty

Picked up Revlon Colorstay Liquid Foundation in 400 Caramel


----------



## FashionStarr

Just picked up the new magnetic nail polish in the purple color!


----------



## qudz104

finally picked up the Chloe by Chloe perfume ive been lusting after since i first sampled it! yay for sephora f&f!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Finally got the GHD flatiron. Very excited to try it. I got the gold professional series, hope it's worth the $$$!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Holiday 2011 Eye Palette
MUFE Mat Velvet Plus in 40
UD 24/7 eyeliner in Underground


----------



## girlygirl3

At Macy's, picked up 2 sets of the 3 mini gloss on a key chain (Breast Cancer Awareness) and got the cute GWP!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Some drugstore items


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Rouge Carat - Holiday collection


----------



## xhb

qudz104 said:


> finally picked up the Chloe by Chloe perfume ive been lusting after since i first sampled it! yay for sephora f&f!!!



I love that scent so much too! 

Anyway, I picked up some skin care from Clinque, Clarins and a YSL foundation.


----------



## Sweetwon

Picked up a few things in the last week. Trying not to buy nail polish has only made me buy more make up instead.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Revlon Colorburst Lip Butters:
Brown Sugar
Pink Truffle


----------



## pupeluv

LMdB Highlighter in Whisper, then a lady handed me a hand full of samples at Nordstroms, a free L'Occitane hand cream with a sample. I went into Sephora and asked about the Philosophy Purity and the guy told me they ran out on Friday (I was there Saturday) so he said I'll give you this Philosophy 16oz of Bubbly...free no points taken, so of course I said O.k., so I looked around a bit and I got the little Fusion Beauty set for $3.75 and he gave me a VIB 10% off coupon towards my next purchase. So basically I didn't spend much but I got some nice samples.


----------



## beauty k addict

more addition to my growing guerlain collection.. quad shadow palette in les violets + sculpting blush in lueur d'automne + kisskiss liplift














shopper's beauty boutique GWP with $125 min purchase


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford lipstick in #01 Spanish Pink.


----------



## BagloverBurr

beauty k addict said:


> more addition to my growing guerlain collection.. quad shadow palette in les violets + sculpting blush in lueur d'automne + kisskiss liplift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopper's beauty boutique GWP with $125 min purchase



Whoa that sample thingy is pretty neat!


----------



## beauty k addict

thanks! made a purch to get the GWP. i'll give it away as thank you gift to one of my SILs 




BagloverBurr said:


> Whoa that sample thingy is pretty neat!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Concealer in Medium


----------



## MrsTGreen

Purchased today Neutrogena Healthy Skin Foundation in Natural Beige(60)


----------



## Kansashalo

I finally succumbed to the peer pressure and bought UD's Naked palette today.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Got my Moroccan Oil shampoo and conditioner today - wee!!  I'm a huge fan of the spray-shine oil and can't wait to try the other stuff too.  Even my hairdresser and colorist have commented on the difference in my (blonde, wavy, highlighted) hair!

XXXOO PG


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Nars G-Spot Multiple and GWP Orgasm Illuminator





B&BW Winter Candy Apple Items





Slatkin Candles


----------



## chrunchy

Butter London - Teddy Girl
Butter London - West End Wonderland


----------



## Mommynurse

My dbf picked up a Clinque set for me that I mentioned. It is the Repairwear retreat. I will be 42 soon and I just wanted to branch out to different skin care lines.It was $59.50 and I also got a free lipgloss and a sample size "all about eyes" eye cream!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Clinique Full Potential Lipgloss in sugarplump


----------



## glamourdoll.

Nails Inc. magnetic nail polish


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Let's Skate & Morning Frost Paint Pots





MAC Whirls & Twirls Lipstick


----------



## nicci404

Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter - Brown Sugar & Pink Truffle
L'oreal mascara
Le Metier de Beaute - Creme Fresh Tint - Mystique


----------



## Louislee

A collection of nail polish, lol, i like nail art and im wear black ones.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Wet n Wild - Baking A Cake & Baked, Not Fried
Revlon Lip Butters - Peach Parfait & Sugar Plum


----------



## Kansashalo

Tigi luxe lipgloss in Superficial


----------



## Cait

Murale/Optimum Event:

- Bobbi Brown Gel liner brush
- NARS Sin blush
- YSL Touche Eclat #1


----------



## babyontheway

chanel holiday glossimer set, sweet beige glossimer, rose cache nail polish, pirate and matte top coat


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel Inimitable Intense


----------



## GingerSnap527

Wated to mimic Kim Kardashian's nude lip look, without spending $24 on Nars - Turkish Delight. 

Bought Revlon Colorburt lipstick in Soft Nude and Revlon Super Lustrous lipgloss in Peach Petal. Together, they are definite nude....just not sure if right for me! Lol!


----------



## BelleDuJour

I just bought Revlon Photoready foundation and Revlon Colorstay.  I used to wear Colorstay back in college and loved it because it doesn't leave fingerprints.  However, I stopped using it because I was probably seduced by some other product.  Anyhoo, after watching some YT videos I realize I had been wearing the wrong shade. :thud:  I looked at the videos of women who looked to be my complexion and couldn't believe they were using such a "light" shade.  Well, I tried it and it worked.  I'm going to buy 2 more bottles on my next Walmart trip.

I got the exact same color in the Photoready but it's lighter than the Colorstay so it's going back.  Not sure I want to try the next darkest color since I like the Colorstay so much.


----------



## starrynite_87

Went to Sephora and picked up the YSL golden gloss #2 and a magnetic nail polish.


----------



## NoSnowHere




----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sephora VIB GWP Chloe Perfume, Lotion and Cosmetic Bag
NARS Miss Liberty


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Also got this Smashbox Photo Op Mega Palette from QVC - I must say I am impressed with it!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

it'sanaddiction said:


> Also got this Smashbox Photo Op Mega Palette from QVC - I must say I am impressed with it!



I thought about this heavily when it was on QVC but since I've gotten burnt out from the last 2 QVC palettes like that (in plastic container, e/s broke) I took a pass on this one.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bunnymasseuse said:


> I thought about this heavily when it was on QVC but since I've gotten burnt out from the last 2 QVC palettes like that (in plastic container, e/s broke) I took a pass on this one.


 
Oh gosh, that's  ! I hope this one lasts! From what I read about this the shadow formula has changed. I hope it's not too delicate, I really bought this for travel.


----------



## Karilove

I'm trying this again and now I KNOW i'm in the right place lol. Sorry guys but I recently posted this stuff in the wrong thread :shame: So here it is!
Sephora and MAC haul for october 
These first few single shots were from Sephora yesterday and a few days ago.




Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion Professional Size!! Woo hoo this tube normally comes in a smaller size for $20. For more than double the amount, this 25ml tube was $30! I swear by this eye shadow primer. Use it every time!




Benefit's 'They're Real!' mascara








Too Faced retractable kabuki brush. It is so cute and you can carry it with you in your purse and keep the brush safe because it is retractable!




Lancome Teint Idole Ultra liquid foundation. This stuff is awesome. Great for oily skin and goes on so sheer but with great coverage! DOES NOT make you look like a CAKE FACE lol.




Make Up For Ever HD High Definition Powder. A finishing powder that holds your foundation in place. The worker at Sephora told me that Cirque De Solei performers use this.




Benefit's High Beam highlighter "luminescent complexion enhancer". Gives you that "glow" effect. Very pretty!!


----------



## Karilove

the PORE fessional. This tube acts as a face primer and also minimizes appearance of pores. This stuff really works! My skin looked so much smoother and "pore less" right after application.








Too Faced Glamour to go Dream Edition eyeshadow, lipgloss, bronzer palette.





MAC, Sephora, and Sonia Kashuk brushes




mac honeylove and viva glam V lip sticks, mac lip conditioner hydrant (awesome for your lips!), mac prep+prime lip primer, mac eyebrow gel, mac fluidline gel eye liner (favorite!).




Inglot pigment and duraline. The duraline is made to transform any pigment or eye shadow into a waterproof eyeliner.




Revlon's Colorstay ultimate liquid lipstick in platinum petal and Hard Candy's Plexi Gloss lip shine.




Urban Decay Book of Shadows IV


----------



## Karilove

The much loved Urban Decay NAKED palette. MY FAVE!
http://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff470/calgouki/IMG_2137.jpg
[IMG]http://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff470/calgouki/IMG_2117.jpg
Some polishes I bought this week.
















Some other polishes I purchased in October.


----------



## Karilove

woops. double posted on the polishes lol.


----------



## MrsTGreen

^Amazing haul!!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Wow what a haul! You got great products


----------



## pupeluv

Here's my tiny in-store F&F purchase, was waiting to add my tiny online purchase with it but it's slow. Dior Smoky Brown 781, YSL Pure Gloss 47, Dior Addict Lipstick 343 and Fusion Beauty Full Frontal.


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford Private Blend lipstick in Pink Dusk.


----------



## pupeluv

My LauraMercier.com item arrived today the Eye Finishing Brush, 3 samples - 0.5oz Primer, 0.5oz Tinted Moisturizer and a mini Glace/Gloss in Opal


----------



## Kansashalo

Philosophy's The Present primer
Chanel glossimer in Sparkle D'OR
10 day sample of Chanel foundation


----------



## NoSnowHere

Karilove said:


> I'm trying this again and now I KNOW i'm in the right place lol. Sorry guys but I recently posted this stuff in the wrong thread :shame: So here it is!
> Sephora and MAC haul for october
> These first few single shots were from Sephora yesterday and a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion Professional Size!! Woo hoo this tube normally comes in a smaller size for $20. For more than double the amount, this 25ml tube was $30! I swear by this eye shadow primer. Use it every time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benefit's 'They're Real!' mascara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Faced retractable kabuki brush. It is so cute and you can carry it with you in your purse and keep the brush safe because it is retractable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lancome Teint Idole Ultra liquid foundation. This stuff is awesome. Great for oily skin and goes on so sheer but with great coverage! DOES NOT make you look like a CAKE FACE lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Up For Ever HD High Definition Powder. A finishing powder that holds your foundation in place. The worker at Sephora told me that Cirque De Solei performers use this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benefit's High Beam highlighter "luminescent complexion enhancer". Gives you that "glow" effect. Very pretty!!


Great haul! I ordered the kabuki brush too.  I hope I love it.


----------



## creditcardfire

Karilove - is the Too Faced kabuki brush extremely soft? I got a small version of it (I think) free with one of their sets and damn that thing is so soft. Great haul, btw.

Pupeluv - LOVE the Dior palette. Any chance of swatch photos?

EDIT: Did we get the same YSL gloss? The Sparkle Fuchsia?

I just bought:
 - Dior Couture Gold eye palette (I think it is Couture Gold - whatever the new gold-based one is...)
 - Nars yachiyo brush
 - Nars Ponderosa cream e/s
 - Nars Miss Liberty highlighter/blush
 - YSL lip gloss in 47 - Sparkle Fuchsia
 - Tom Ford Violet Fatale lipstick (finally!!! I have been drooling...)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased Dior Amber Diamond
www.i974.photo





bucket.com


----------



## mirrius

I've gone crazy recently. I bought a lot and I feel like I do not know what I'm doing. I do not know if I should be using them together, if they interfere each other etc. I've basically read reviews here and there and bought these. I'd appreciate if you have any insights. Here is my haul.

Face:		
Clarisonic mia
Stivectin SD
Murad hydro dynamic ultimate moisture
Sk-ii treatment essence
Pevonia clarigel exfoliating
Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Cream For Face SPF 55 PA+++*
Josie Maran Organic Argan Oil
Kate Somerville ExfoliKate® Intensive Exfoliating Treatment
Philosophy Purity Made Simple
Shiseido The Makeup Lifting Foundation SPF 16 PA

Eyes:
Shiseido Benefiance Concentrated Anti-Wrinkle Eye Cream 	*
Lancome Genefique

Hands:**		 	
L'Occitane Shea Butter Hand Cream*
Bliss High Intensity Hand Cream


----------



## girlygirl3

My first Edward Bess items - Berry Chic palette and luxury eye brush!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> My first Edward Bess items - Berry Chic palette and luxury eye brush!


 
Oh I love it! The colors are gorgeous


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Oh I love it! The colors are gorgeous


 
They are!  I think you would like this palette!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Body Shop: 

The Sparkler Shimmer Powder
Spiced Vanilla Lip Balm
Born Lippy Raspberry Lip Balm
Almond Nail & Cuticle Oil
Wild Rose Hand Oil







And from CCO - Estee Lauder:

5 - Tone Shimmer Powder
Pure White Linen Pink Coral EDP


----------



## Anna R.

L'occitane pure Shea butter.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> My first Edward Bess items - Berry Chic palette and luxury eye brush!



OMG! That's gorgeous!! I still have not purchased from EB yet...I don't know what I am waiting for. 

I want this - 

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/11/edward-bess-quad-royale-in-south-of.html

this might be my first purchase.


----------



## nicci404

Koh Gen Do

Make Up Sponge (2)
Aqua Foundation
Gommage Spa Gel


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:
			
		

> OMG! That's gorgeous!! I still have not purchased from EB yet...I don't know what I am waiting for.
> 
> I want this -
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/11/edward-bess-quad-royale-in-south-of.html
> 
> this might be my first purchase.



Both palettes are gorgeous actually! I'm also thinking about getting a quad royale too. I'm really happy with my first EB purchase!


----------



## babyontheway

very little purchase- but none the less, very exciting
Dior Silver Lake


----------



## creditcardfire

I SO want those two Edward Bess palettes as well. Jelly.


----------



## sw0pp

Recent acquisitions


----------



## pupeluv

My tiny Sephora F&F order just came in today. For my sis Fusion Beauty Gloss in Summer and Urban Decay Shadow Pencil Stash. For me Dior 3 Couleurs Smoky Nude and Bobbi Brown Touch Up Brush.


----------



## merekat703

CCO 
MAC Black eyeliner (marker type)
MAC Splashing l/g
MAC Manifique 1/g
MAC Hey e/s


----------



## creditcardfire

Pupeluv, I got that Dior e/s and the Urban Decay pencil stash. Love the Dior, but cannot get the pencils out of their box. Broke a nail trying to do it yesterday (horrors!). Packaging is my nemesis.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Sephora:
-NARS Pressed Powder in Mountain
-Korres Lip Butter in Guava

didn't realize the VIB sale started tomorrow ush:


----------



## nicci404

declaredbeauty said:


> Sephora:
> -NARS Pressed Powder in Mountain
> -Korres Lip Butter in Guava
> 
> didn't realize the VIB sale started tomorrow ush:



same here! I went in last night w/my friend and she said "isn't that VIB sale tomorrow?" Oh yea! I quickly walked out...


----------



## nicci404

I got this top coat instead of the mat one. I like shine!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Finally broke down and bought NARS Sheer Matte foundation in Tortuga


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NYX haul - The only thing I haven't used before is the loose powder. I absolutely love the Cream Blushes! And the lip pots are nice too 

Transparent Light Loose Powder 
Cream Blushes -Boho Chic & Rose Petal
Coffee Run Lip Lacquer Pot


----------



## bnjj

I was going to get these at Sephora with the 20% off but the Shoppers promo was a better deal so went there instead.

- Lancome Doll Lashes mascara x 2
- Lancome Tresor set
- Lancome GWP


----------



## it'sanaddiction

UPS just brought these!

Pirate & Rose Exuberant


----------



## mirrius

GLO GLO whitening kit
Clarisonic mia
 Stivectin SD
 Murad hydro dynamic ultimate moisture
 Sk-ii treatment essence
 Pevonia clarigel exfoliating
 Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Cream For Face SPF 55 PA+++*
 Josie Maran Organic Argan Oil
 Kate Somerville ExfoliKate® Intensive Exfoliating Treatment
 Philosophy Purity Made Simple
 Shiseido The Makeup Lifting Foundation SPF 16 PA
 Philosophy Help me
 Shiseido Benefiance Concentrated Anti-Wrinkle Eye Cream *
 Lancome Genefique
 L'Occitane Shea Butter Hand Cream*
 Bliss High Intensity Hand Cream
 OPI Meet for Drinks
OPI Already Famous
OPI Never Enough Shoes
OPI On Stage
Lancome The New Pink
Lancome Love it
and some
and some ...

I paid over $1000 to sephora this last two weeks. My DH is thinking about putting a parental control or something on TPF and sephora.com  You guys making me a shopping monster, if I was not already! :kiss:


----------



## chinkee21

My makeup/cosmetic addiction is back with a vengeance, after going on a break from makeup buying for more than 6 months, here is what I have amassed in the last 2 months:

Posted this on the Sephora F&F thread as well:

My friend helped me order these:

1st order:
Bobbi Brown Blonde e/s
Lorac Multiplex Lip Gloss in Vivid & Untamed
Nails Inc. Polishes in Warwick Way, Jermyn St., Bruton St., Foubert's Place
Tarte Amazonian Blush in Exposed
Clarisonic Brush Heads Twin-Pack in Deep Pore Cleansing & Normal
Nars Single Eyeshadows in Ashes to Ashes, Bali & Blondie
Bumble & Bumble Dry Shampoo Brown Powder

2nd order:
Dior Lipglow
Laura Mercier Creme de Pistache Hand Cream
Lancome Genifique
Laura Maercier Book of Nudes
Clinique Black Honey Lipstick

3rd order:
Tarte For True Blood Palette
Tarte Lipsurgence in Envy & Hope
Bobbi Brown Eyeshadows in Cement & Taupe
Dior Rosy Tan Eyeshadow Palette
Too Faced In Your Dreams Palette 

Ulta F&F sale:
L.A. Splash Diamond Dust in Platinum Sand
L.A. Splash Crystallized Glitter in Renaissance
Nyx Taupe Eyeshadow
Orly Polishes in Rock It, Emberstone & Nite Owl
LORAC Little Black Palette

Beauty.com order:
Butter London Polish in Wallis
Fekkai Au Naturel dry Shampoo
Sparitual Polishes in Shotting Star & Days of Wine
Bare Escentuals Eyeshadow in Camp & Pussycat

Hautelook.com:
Rock & Republic eyeshadows in Ammo,Wrath & Provocative
LORAC Hot Off The Red Carpet Set
LORAC TANtalEYEzing Set

Random:
Pangea Organics
Discovery Facial Cream Nigerian Ginger, Sweet Lav & Thyme $16
Discovery Cleanser Egyptian Calendula & Blood Orange $28
Japanese Macha Tea w/ Acai & Goji Berry Mask $12

Shea Terra Organics
African Baobab Oil
Rose Water Hydrating Facial Toner
Ghassool L'eau De Fleur D'Oranger Purifying Paste
Rooibos & Rose HIps Gommage Facial Steam
Marula Organic Shea Lip Butter
Tamanu & Licorice Clarifying Face Wash

Pai Organics
Pai Camellia & Rose Organic Cleanser 
Avocado & Jojoba Hydrating Cream
Lotus & Orange Blossom Toner

Rescue Beauty Lounge Polishes
Decorous
Piu Mosso
Pizzicato

Nubar Polishes
Indigo Illusion
Pink Flame
Iced Licoric
Polish Remover

Neiman Marcus
Le Metier de Beaute
Corinthian Eyeshadow
Lipglosses in Framboise, Creme Caramel & Fraise
Lipsticks in Monacco & Bondi Beach

Saks.com
Dolce & Gabanna Lipglosses in candy & Magic
Dolce & Gabanna Lipsticks in Love, Splendid & Orchid

Hakuhodo Brushes
K024 Eye Shadow Brush round and flat (E0960)
G5514BkSL Eye Shadow Brush pointed (E1527) 
G5523BkSL Eye Shadow Brush round flat (E1536) 
G5529BkSL Eye Shadow Brush round (E1542) 
G5533BkSL Eye Shadow Brush round (E1546) 
B206BkSL Powder Brush round and flat (E1117) 
S142 Eye Shadow Brush round (E0030) 

Louise Young Brushes
Domed shadow (Ref: LY39) 
Mini socket brush (Ref: LY13)
Eye shadow 1 sable (Ref: LY18) 
Tapered Shadow Brush (Ref: LY38A)

Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Brushes
#6, #8 & #11


----------



## Karilove

NoSnowHere said:


> Great haul! I ordered the kabuki brush too.  I hope I love it.


thanks and you will . It's soooo soft


----------



## Karilove

creditcardfire said:


> Karilove - is the Too Faced kabuki brush extremely soft? I got a small version of it (I think) free with one of their sets and damn that thing is so soft. Great haul, btw.
> 
> Pupeluv - LOVE the Dior palette. Any chance of swatch photos?
> 
> EDIT: Did we get the same YSL gloss? The Sparkle Fuchsia?
> 
> I just bought:
> - Dior Couture Gold eye palette (I think it is Couture Gold - whatever the new gold-based one is...)
> - Nars yachiyo brush
> - Nars Ponderosa cream e/s
> - Nars Miss Liberty highlighter/blush
> - YSL lip gloss in 47 - Sparkle Fuchsia
> - Tom Ford Violet Fatale lipstick (finally!!! I have been drooling...)


Yes it is EXTREMELY soft. LOVE IT


----------



## gre8dane

My Sephor VIB items.  Forgot to add the Sephora by OPI Sugar Plum Fairies Gone Wild.






NARS blush - Sin
DIOR - Mini Mascara Dui
Laura Mercier - Rose Rendevous Face Illuminator
NARS l/l - Eros


----------



## declaredbeauty

gre8dane said:


> My Sephor VIB items.  Forgot to add the Sephora by OPI Sugar Plum Fairies Gone Wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NARS blush - Sin
> DIOR - Mini Mascara Dui
> Laura Mercier - Rose Rendevous Face Illuminator
> NARS l/l - Eros



I thought I was done with NARS blushes but Sin is looking very nice for the winter!


----------



## gre8dane

declaredbeauty said:


> I thought I was done with NARS blushes but Sin is looking very nice for the winter!


 
I thought I was done as well.  Although I have the G-Spot Multiple, I *needed* this color since my MAC Barbie Fab blush was broken.


----------



## bnjj

chinkee21 said:


> My makeup/cosmetic addiction is back with a vengeance, after going on a break from makeup buying for more than 6 months, here is what I have amassed in the last 2 months:
> 
> [...]


 
I was just thinking about you the other day recalling your really large beauty hauls.  How on earth do you use all this stuff??


----------



## NoSnowHere

chinkee21 said:
			
		

> My makeup/cosmetic addiction is back with a vengeance, after going on a break from makeup buying for more than 6 months, here is what I have amassed in the last 2 months:
> 
> Posted this on the Sephora F&F thread as well:
> 
> My friend helped me order these:
> 
> 1st order:
> Bobbi Brown Blonde e/s
> Lorac Multiplex Lip Gloss in Vivid & Untamed
> Nails Inc. Polishes in Warwick Way, Jermyn St., Bruton St., Foubert's Place
> Tarte Amazonian Blush in Exposed
> Clarisonic Brush Heads Twin-Pack in Deep Pore Cleansing & Normal
> Nars Single Eyeshadows in Ashes to Ashes, Bali & Blondie
> Bumble & Bumble Dry Shampoo Brown Powder
> 
> 2nd order:
> Dior Lipglow
> Laura Mercier Creme de Pistache Hand Cream
> Lancome Genifique
> Laura Maercier Book of Nudes
> Clinique Black Honey Lipstick
> 
> 3rd order:
> Tarte For True Blood Palette
> Tarte Lipsurgence in Envy & Hope
> Bobbi Brown Eyeshadows in Cement & Taupe
> Dior Rosy Tan Eyeshadow Palette
> Too Faced In Your Dreams Palette
> 
> Ulta F&F sale:
> L.A. Splash Diamond Dust in Platinum Sand
> L.A. Splash Crystallized Glitter in Renaissance
> Nyx Taupe Eyeshadow
> Orly Polishes in Rock It, Emberstone & Nite Owl
> LORAC Little Black Palette
> 
> Beauty.com order:
> Butter London Polish in Wallis
> Fekkai Au Naturel dry Shampoo
> Sparitual Polishes in Shotting Star & Days of Wine
> Bare Escentuals Eyeshadow in Camp & Pussycat
> 
> Hautelook.com:
> Rock & Republic eyeshadows in Ammo,Wrath & Provocative
> LORAC Hot Off The Red Carpet Set
> LORAC TANtalEYEzing Set
> 
> Random:
> Pangea Organics
> Discovery Facial Cream Nigerian Ginger, Sweet Lav & Thyme $16
> Discovery Cleanser Egyptian Calendula & Blood Orange $28
> Japanese Macha Tea w/ Acai & Goji Berry Mask $12
> 
> Shea Terra Organics
> African Baobab Oil
> Rose Water Hydrating Facial Toner
> Ghassool L'eau De Fleur D'Oranger Purifying Paste
> Rooibos & Rose HIps Gommage Facial Steam
> Marula Organic Shea Lip Butter
> Tamanu & Licorice Clarifying Face Wash
> 
> Pai Organics
> Pai Camellia & Rose Organic Cleanser
> Avocado & Jojoba Hydrating Cream
> Lotus & Orange Blossom Toner
> 
> Rescue Beauty Lounge Polishes
> Decorous
> Piu Mosso
> Pizzicato
> 
> Nubar Polishes
> Indigo Illusion
> Pink Flame
> Iced Licoric
> Polish Remover
> 
> Neiman Marcus
> Le Metier de Beaute
> Corinthian Eyeshadow
> Lipglosses in Framboise, Creme Caramel & Fraise
> Lipsticks in Monacco & Bondi Beach
> 
> Saks.com
> Dolce & Gabanna Lipglosses in candy & Magic
> Dolce & Gabanna Lipsticks in Love, Splendid & Orchid
> 
> Hakuhodo Brushes
> K024 Eye Shadow Brush round and flat (E0960)
> G5514BkSL Eye Shadow Brush pointed (E1527)
> G5523BkSL Eye Shadow Brush round flat (E1536)
> G5529BkSL Eye Shadow Brush round (E1542)
> G5533BkSL Eye Shadow Brush round (E1546)
> B206BkSL Powder Brush round and flat (E1117)
> S142 Eye Shadow Brush round (E0030)
> 
> Louise Young Brushes
> Domed shadow (Ref: LY39)
> Mini socket brush (Ref: LY13)
> Eye shadow 1 sable (Ref: LY18)
> Tapered Shadow Brush (Ref: LY38A)
> 
> Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Brushes
> #6, #8 & #11



Holy moly wow!!


----------



## chinkee21

bnjj said:


> I was just thinking about you the other day recalling your really large beauty hauls. How on earth do you use all this stuff??


 
Good question! I don't! I have a very bad habit of hoarding, 20% of those I give to my sisters/friends, maybe about 20% ends up on MUA for swapping, some I would use half way and move on to another shade, I am ashamed to say that I have never used up a full products of ANYTHING! Skincare I don't have a problem with I use them all up almost 98% of the time, cosmetics is a different story...:shame:


----------



## chinkee21

NoSnowHere said:


> Holy moly wow!!


 
Yes, I definitely have a problem...I checked my list for things I purchased back in July-Sept and it's scary so I didn't bother listing them here! Good news is, I have stopped buying, for now atleast. Next mission, try to use as much of these as I can!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acetone polish remover from Sally's
Neutrogena makeup remover wipes
Sephora Mineral Powder brush #45


----------



## PrincessD

Here's what I've purchased over the last couple of months =)

Shiseido Majolica Majorca
- mascara primer
- mascaras
- automatic eyeliner
- beauty powder
- skin remaker
- eyeshadow/lip palette

Clean & Clear oil blotting paper
Canmake Mascara
Maybelline Mascara
Maybelline Eyeliner
Dejavu eyeliner
Palgantong eyeliner
Suki purple pencil eyeliner
Sephora Cuticle oil
Shu Uemura Bowwow Palette
Random eyeshadow palette
Nails Inc Magnetic polish
Missha Cleanser
Hello Kitty cleanser


----------



## rominion

in the last two months I've gotten
- a Beauty blender
- Estee Lauder Double Wear
- MUFE Mat Velvet +
- MUFE Sensi Eyes
- MUFE kohl liner
- MUFE Aqua eyes kit (the little purple one, not the big one)
- the Naked Palette
- Clarins Daily Energizer Cream Gel (repurchase)
- Estee Lauder Idealist (the pores one)
- 2 NYX Jumbo Pencils (just ordered these, so need to come in!)

I like the Daily Energizer Cream Gel, but if anyone has tips for a combination to oily skin, please share! I loved Idealist but only used it for four days, I saw all little white breakouts on my face... trying to clear it up now and then use it again and see if it was a freak accident or not as I started using three new things that period


----------



## Mommynurse

Some goodies I've picked up over the past few weeks....The MAC Cosmetic Bag I got on Ebay for a good price and I love it Its from the new Holiday Line..

Coach Signature Purse Spray
Maybelline Lengthing Mascara
Loreal Eye Trio
Maybelline Baby Lip Balm


----------



## Spendaholic

Laura Mercier Mini Lip Glace Set 
NARS The Multiple - Orgasm 
Chanel Rouge Allure 82 Incognito


----------



## qudz104

i picked up 2 perfumes from CVS today... Shakira Eu Florale and Heidi Klum Shine... i hope theyre nice! if not ill pass them onto one of my sisters.. lol
also, i just discovered that my CVS is carrying the Revlon Lip butters that every blogger has been raving about so im going to go pick some up tomorrow! ill post pics when i do


----------



## declaredbeauty

Walgreens:
Covergirl Lash Blast (2) since they were basically $4 a piece 
WnW Walking on Eggshells trio 
WnW Lagoon Single for .55!


----------



## Kansashalo

Here are my cheap beauty finds from TJ Maxx today

The Body Shop Moroccan Rose body butter 
Escada parfum (not sure of the type but it has a red dot lol)
Clarins Colour Quartet in So Chic (love these colors)







Close up of Clarins palatte


----------



## nicci404

Kansashalo said:


> Here are my cheap beauty finds from TJ Maxx today
> 
> The Body Shop Moroccan Rose body butter
> Escada parfum (not sure of the type but it has a red dot lol)
> Clarins Colour Quartet in So Chic (love these colors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Clarins palatte



I love the gold color in the Clarins quartet! That's the first thing I noticed. I like your quote re shopping...


----------



## girlygirl3

Kansashalo said:


> Here are my cheap beauty finds from TJ Maxx today
> 
> The Body Shop Moroccan Rose body butter
> Escada parfum (not sure of the type but it has a red dot lol)
> Clarins Colour Quartet in So Chic (love these colors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Clarins palatte


 
Pretty palette!

I was at TJMaxx this weekend and I didn't see any palettes.  There were lots of Body Shop shower gels and lotions though


----------



## Kansashalo

Thanks ladies!  My TJ Maxx had TONS of make-up and nail polishes (OPI, Essie)...I had to restrain myself.  THey may be stocking up for the holiday rush.

I plan to wear the e/s palette today.


----------



## Cait

Shoppers Drug Mart:
Sally Hansen SALON Midnight in NY, Quo by Orly Chestnuts Roasting, CG Lip Perfection in Darling.






Murale 20x the Points:
Stila Sheer Color TM in Bare, Chanel Le Vernis 08 Pirate & Rouge Allure Laque in Empire.


----------



## pond23

Sally Hansen Instant-Dry nail polish in ...Sand (forgot the full name)
Chanel La Furtive lipstick


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel: polish in graphite
Foundation compact teint innocence in 45 rosé
Rouge allure gloss in 56 imaginaire
Allure EDT spray

MAC: lipsticks in Hot Tahiti & Syrup


----------



## susu1978

Here is my haul from the last 2 months:
My first Z -pallete, Benefit Powda Howza, Givenchy Mr. Bright, and GA lipstick






My UD BOS IV (love it) with a free lip gloss


----------



## susu1978

BB pallettes: Ultimate party collection, classic to go, tailored collection and anniversary lip pallette







Finished 2 pallettes of MAC e/s and bought 2 lipsticks amorous and plumful


----------



## susu1978

ahh totally forgot my LM purchases:
Secret camouflage in sc4, secret mattifying, foundation primer, tinted moisturiser and face powder


----------



## MrsTGreen

Recent purchases:

EcoTools LE Kabuki Set
Wet n Wild  LE Baked Eyeshadows in Baked, Not Fried


----------



## girlygirl3

susu1978 said:


> BB pallettes: Ultimate party collection, classic to go, tailored collection and anniversary lip pallette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished 2 pallettes of MAC e/s and bought 2 lipsticks amorous and plumful


 
Beautiful collection!

I love palettes!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani Madreperla #2 and YSL Rouge Pour Couture Golden Lustre #108 Ocre Rose


----------



## susu1978

girlygirl3 said:


> Beautiful collection!
> 
> I love palettes!


 
thank you,,,, i do love 'em too esp BB


----------



## nicci404

Finally came in the mail  Laura Mercier - Rose Rendevous Face Illuminator


----------



## pupeluv

Too Faced/Glamour Gloss/First Time  
  Buxom/Buxom Big & Healthy Lip Polish/Dolly  
  Buxom/Buxom Big & Healthy Lip Polish/Sandy  
  Sample/Make Up For Ever High Definition Primer - 0.05 oz  
  Sample/StriVectin-SH Age Protect SPF 30/PA+++ - 0.03 oz  
 Sample/Boscia Restorative Night Moisture Cream - 0.075 oz 

 SEPHORA COLLECTION/Pro Angled Eyeliner Brush #23/Angled Eyeliner Brush #23  
  Couture Colour/Pequi Oil Treatment/0.5 oz  
  Josie Maran/Organic Argan Oil/0.5 oz  
  Fusion Beauty/Lips+Lash XL ($25 Value)/Lips+Lash XL  
  Sample/Dermadoctor Physical Chemistry - 0.17 oz  
  Sample/Boscia Restorative Night Moisture Cream - 0.075 oz  
  Sample/Laura Mercier Flawless Skin Face Polish - 0.07 oz

From in-store Sephora- Dior Addict No. 222, from Ulta- Tarte LipSurgence set. From Beauty.com- U.D. Naked Palette and from Missha.com- Perfect Cover BB Cream No. 21. Most items are for my sister for Christmas or stocking stuffers. I'm keeping the Sephora liner brush, Dior 222, Buxom Sandy and the Missha.


----------



## lyse

This is so, so gorgeous. I can't wait to get my hands on one.



nicci404 said:


> Finally came in the mail  Laura Mercier - Rose Rendevous Face Illuminator


----------



## gre8dane

nicci404 said:


> Finally came in the mail  Laura Mercier - Rose Rendevous Face Illuminator



Goodness!  What a beautiful photo of my new favorite product!  I'm wearing this today!


----------



## mspera

nicci404 said:
			
		

> Finally came in the mail  Laura Mercier - Rose Rendevous Face Illuminator



Omg!! Gorgeous!! I think I remember seeing that on a blog not long ago. 

Off to search for swatches... 

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## nicci404

lyse said:


> This is so, so gorgeous. I can't wait to get my hands on one.


 
yea, get it!  I wasn't so sure about it first but when I tried it on I kept looking in the mirror. It gives you a nice glow - one that is not full of glitter and tons of shimmer.


----------



## nicci404

gre8dane said:


> Goodness! What a beautiful photo of my new favorite product! I'm wearing this today!


 
I was too afraid to use it this morning...I don't want to ruin the pretty design! I'll have to sooner or later


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Too Faced/Glamour Gloss/First Time
> Buxom/Buxom Big & Healthy Lip Polish/Dolly
> Buxom/Buxom Big & Healthy Lip Polish/Sandy
> Sample/Make Up For Ever High Definition Primer - 0.05 oz
> Sample/StriVectin-SH Age Protect SPF 30/PA+++ - 0.03 oz
> Sample/Boscia Restorative Night Moisture Cream - 0.075 oz
> 
> SEPHORA COLLECTION/Pro Angled Eyeliner Brush #23/Angled Eyeliner Brush #23
> Couture Colour/Pequi Oil Treatment/0.5 oz
> Josie Maran/Organic Argan Oil/0.5 oz
> Fusion Beauty/Lips+Lash XL ($25 Value)/Lips+Lash XL
> Sample/Dermadoctor Physical Chemistry - 0.17 oz
> Sample/Boscia Restorative Night Moisture Cream - 0.075 oz
> Sample/Laura Mercier Flawless Skin Face Polish - 0.07 oz
> 
> From in-store Sephora- Dior Addict No. 222, from Ulta- Tarte LipSurgence set. From Beauty.com- U.D. Naked Palette and from Missha.com- Perfect Cover BB Cream No. 21. Most items are for my sister for Christmas or stocking stuffers. I'm keeping the Sephora liner brush, Dior 222, Buxom Sandy and the Missha.


 

How do you like the Missha BB Cream? I have always wanted to try it out


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> Finally came in the mail  Laura Mercier - Rose Rendevous Face Illuminator


 


nicci404 said:


> How do you like the Missha BB Cream? I have always wanted to try it out


 
That gorgeous! I was going to get that during the Sephora sale but they were always OOS and didn't want to order it on the LM site b/c I didn't know if I would like, I should've swatched it while I was in the store. Have you tried yet & do you like it?

I wanted to try the Missha as well and last month while they were running a special (free just pay for shipping, which was $9) I thought why not. So far I like it, I just can't get used to not applying my usual sunscreen step underneath...I'm a sunscreen queen.


----------



## wtmontana

TMAC Vegas Volt lipstick
Chanel Long Wear Luminous Eyeshadow in Illusoire
BYS Brow liner in Blonde
BYS Blush in Peach Candy
BYS slimline lipgloss in Pinch of Peach (for only $4aud this is amazing quality)
Estee Lauder nail polish in Purple Passion
Strawberry scented face wipes
BYS Animal Instincts purple eyeshadow quad
The Body Shop wild rose hand cream 30ml (smells lovely works a treat)

Cannot wait for my trip to Sydney next weekend - hooray!


----------



## CocoMeow

My cheapie buys today:

Sunsilk waves of envy.
Blistex herbal answer. 
Dove heat defy therapy.
Brown hair dye.
Joe fresh style lip gloss in candy.
Sudden change brow stencils.


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> That gorgeous! I was going to get that during the Sephora sale but they were always OOS and didn't want to order it on the LM site b/c I didn't know if I would like, I should've swatched it while I was in the store. Have you tried yet & do you like it?
> 
> I wanted to try the Missha as well and last month while they were running a special (free just pay for shipping, which was $9) I thought why not. So far I like it, I just can't get used to not applying my usual sunscreen step underneath...I'm a sunscreen queen.


 
this has some nice swatches...

http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/11/laura-mercier-rose-rendezvous-face.html

When the SA put it on me I thought it would look blah but when I looked and saw I was impressed. It gave me a nice glow. I was afraid it would look orange/brown but it didn't. It wasn't too over done like some of these products can be. 

Is Missha long wearing? I wish I was better w/sunscreen! I keep skipping..


----------



## CocoMeow

Here is the Joe Fresh Style Lip Gloss in Candy (I think its a Canadian brand?) 
Im so happy I bought this! The photo doesnt really do it justice.. but its like a candy pink. It tastes so yummy too! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GhstDreamer

Bare Minerals Ready Eyeshadow 2.0 in Inspiration


----------



## declaredbeauty

MAC Blush in Blunt


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> this has some nice swatches...
> 
> http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/11/laura-mercier-rose-rendezvous-face.html
> 
> When the SA put it on me I thought it would look blah but when I looked and saw I was impressed. It gave me a nice glow. I was afraid it would look orange/brown but it didn't. It wasn't too over done like some of these products can be.
> 
> Is Missha long wearing? I wish I was better w/sunscreen! I keep skipping..


 
Thanks for the link!
I find it to be long wearing but I set it with powder and I have normal skin. The second time I used I thought I would like to try this during warmer/summer months to really test it out to see if it will budge, fade or sweat off b/c it didn't do any of those things when I wore it.


----------



## steffyglam

I finally got the elf ultimate eyeshadow palette with 144 eyeshadows , with a good eyeshadow base such as Mac soft ochre it's just right


----------



## KayuuKathey

Rimmel London Glam Eyes Quad Eye Shadow in Smokey Blue


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Thanks for the link!
> I find it to be long wearing but I set it with powder and I have normal skin. The second time I used I thought I would like to try this during warmer/summer months to really test it out to see if it will budge, fade or sweat off b/c it didn't do any of those things when I wore it.




thanks, I'll have to try it out even though I normally never set with powder and my skin is somewhat oily.


----------



## serene

I ordered dermalogica's skin smoothing cream, and got tons of freebies with it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Nicole by OPI - Kendall On The Katwalk and Something Spar-Kylie
Armani ETK Shadow #18 Gold


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel hand mirror and case


----------



## declaredbeauty

WnW Comfort Zone Palette
Mary Kay Satin Lips Mask and Balm


----------



## creditcardfire

MAC eye kohls in Rosemary and Thyme and Powersurge
2x MAC e/s 4-shadow palettes: Omega, Club, Satin Taupe, Arena, Restrospeck, Dazzleglass, Quarry, forgot the last one


----------



## phiphi

a clarisonic plus for my birthday and delicious chanel rouge carat nail polish.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Not purchased, but gifted for my birthday (today!):

Bobbi Brown Ruby Sparkle Eye Palette
Bobbi Brown Party Eye Palette
Fresh Mini Sugar Kissing Trio
philosophy 'amazing grace' fragrance layering holiday set 
Marc Jacobs Daisy Roll-on Perfume


----------



## pond23

MAC Cyber lipstick (B2MAC)
Napoleon Perdis marbled baked blush on clearance


----------



## Cait

GOSH Velvet Touch eyeliner in Bananas.
Sally Hershberger Supreme Head shampoo for Thin to Normal Hair.
Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution (250mL).


----------



## Spendaholic

Nars Blush in Mata Hari


----------



## sweetfacespout

it'sanaddiction said:


> The Body Shop:
> 
> The Sparkler Shimmer Powder
> Spiced Vanilla Lip Balm
> Born Lippy Raspberry Lip Balm
> Almond Nail & Cuticle Oil
> Wild Rose Hand Oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from CCO - Estee Lauder:
> 
> 5 - Tone Shimmer Powder
> Pure White Linen Pink Coral EDP


This sparkler shimmer powder looks so nice, have you tried it already? I'm thinking of buying one.


----------



## terps08

Just bought Sephora OPI - Metro Chic this weekend. Apparently I'm super late to this party.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetfacespout said:


> This sparkler shimmer powder looks so nice, have you tried it already? I'm thinking of buying one.


 
Yes, and I like that it's not gold. Has a very light pleasant scent that fades almost immediately. It's perfect for me!


----------



## mira_uk

Lunasol Water Cream foundation
Lunasol Modelling Water Liquid Foundation
Canmake Cream Cheek #11
Spongebob Orange Lipbalm
B&C Lab Browlash Ex Water Strong Liner
Chikuhodo Z-10 brush
2 sheet masks
2 Japanese kit kats
Much samples


----------



## NatsAnAngel

Nars Danmari All About Cheeks Palette. Love it!


----------



## Kansashalo

Here are today's purchases. 

Lancome mascara set with Hypnose Doll Lashes
Burt Bees shampoo
Lancome Translucence mattifying silk press powder
Sample of Chanel foundation
Lancome GWP






Lancome GWP


----------



## nikaay

GingerSnap527 said:


> Not purchased, but gifted for my birthday (today!):
> 
> Bobbi Brown Ruby Sparkle Eye Palette
> Bobbi Brown Party Eye Palette
> Fresh Mini Sugar Kissing Trio
> philosophy 'amazing grace' fragrance layering holiday set
> Marc Jacobs Daisy Roll-on Perfume


 

happy belated birthday! artyhat:


----------



## pmburk

Last night - MAC 187 and 224 brushes.


----------



## Cait

Murale Bonus Redemption (only had to pay the tax , but hardly any Points left...)

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet, #34 La Raffinee lipstick
DDF Eye Treatment Sample 
NARS Miss Liberty blush
Prada Candy EDP gift set


----------



## Threshold

^^  NICE!!!

I bought a 1.3 fl oz tube of Peter Thomas Roth Makeup-less Tinted Moisturizer; 3 bottles of Alkemia Perfume - Moroccan Tea, Incendere, Vanille Amour.


----------



## nicci404

Le Metier de Beaute - Purple Haze


----------



## tatertot

MAC lip erase, MAC by Jonny Weir lipstick, a flat iron, Alterna shampoo


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> Le Metier de Beaute - Purple Haze


 
Oh Yay! you got it! how do ya like it?


----------



## pupeluv

My tiny Trish McEvoy purchase arrived today. Powder Blush Brush, #29 Tapered Blending Brush with 2 samples; Sexy Nude Beauty Booster & Blackberry & Vanilla Musk.


----------



## creditcardfire

Used my Sephora VIB $20 code for:

Dior Addict Singuliere lippie
Dior Tuxedo polish
MUFE Aqua Cream 18/Purple


----------



## MrsTGreen

Neutrogena eye makeup remover
ELF eyelid primer
Ardell lashes in "Luckies"


----------



## Chanel 0407

LE Laura Mercier face illuminator.


----------



## sunglow

Nars powder foundation
Nars Sin/Casino duo
Josie Maran whipped argan oil in sweet citrus


----------



## whatscute

Just bought a Fresh lip set (balm, scrub), an Anastasia Brow set, and a rollerball of Versace Bright Crystal using the $15 gift card.


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Oh Yay! you got it! how do ya like it?



I really like it!! actually shows color


----------



## wowsss

Bought the Laura Mercier secret concealer set: comes with 2 brushes (for the concealer and finishing powder), secret brightening powder and eye basics.  It's doing a great job to cover my dark circles! 

Also splurged on the Shiseido Bio-Performance Super Corrector Serum.....hope it does the work to refine my skin!


----------



## cfrozal23

Bought another bottle of my fav foundation:

MAC Prolong Wear in NC40
And idk if this counts but another full of my lash extensions.


----------



## 1HappyHunter

Nars blush in Deep Throat & Orgasm
Nars bluch brush
Chanel Lumiere Aqua
Chanel lipgloss


----------



## NoSnowHere

Urban Decay de-slick powder
Buxom Clair gloss
*500 point perk Benefit set*


----------



## Thanh510

-Armani liquid foundation, primer and foundation brush
-Armani powder
-HD forever contouring kit
-Sephora liquid eyeliner


----------



## nicci404

Jack Black - Balm Squad. I wanted to try the Mango flavor


----------



## mcb100

i am Christmas gift shopping for my friends.
i bought Victorias Secret Dream Angels Desire extra large mist and matching body lotion for my one friend that she specifically wanted.
i just bought Katy Perry Purr perfume gift set as well as a bunch of other things for my other friend.
For another friend I am about to go get a Philosophy holiday gift set and an Ulta gift card.
Thankfully, a lot of my friends are into beauty products.


----------



## missyb

REVIVE Christmas box


----------



## eurobaglady

Took advantage of the JC Penney-Sepora sale AND Sephora gift card

Clarisonic Mia
YSL Touche Eclat #2
L'occitane Almond Oil
Best of L'occitane set
Tend Skin
Nars Laguna/Orgasm duo
Shu Uemura eyelash curler


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Since I don't have Naked 1, I had to have Naked 2







Also picked up a MAC Lipstick in Double Spin (it's naked too!)


----------



## Cait

MAC Cleanse Off Oil Tranquil - To Go, Hue lipstick & Gareth Pugh Strada blush.
Maybelline Studio/Color Tattoo 24HR cream shadow in Tough as Taupe.


----------



## i<3handbags

My Naked 2 palette.


----------



## yeppun_1

Nars Danmari Blush Palette


----------



## bnjj

- Bobbi Brown foundation
- Korres Pomegranate Moisturizer
- Boscia blotting sheets
- Sephora b-day gift - Philosophy 3-in-1


----------



## declaredbeauty

Coastal Scents 28 Neutral Palette 
Pro Blending Brush.. dupe to MAC 217
Coastal Scents Bright Eyed


----------



## pupeluv

Received three orders at once, Sephora- Laura Mercier creme colour in gold, Benefit cream shadow/liner, Jack Black duo, Bumble & Bumble- Prep, and Trish Mcevoy cotton swabs, the rest are samples.


----------



## LovesYSL

Most recently I picked up Lash Cards, Frownies, and Frederic Fekkai Marine Summer Hair Beach Waves at Henri Bendel.

At Sephora I picked up Lancome Artliner and Definicils mascara and a really cool eyeshadow applicator set-
http://m.sephora.com/aHR0cDovL3d3dy...nb3J5SWQ9UzQ3MDAmc2hvdWxkUGFnaW5hdGU9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## keodi

Urban naked 2 palette
Becca tinted moisturizer, and pressed powder.


----------



## wowsss

Just got the MAC Mineralize Finish Natural yesterday and it works wonders! I'm totally in love!! Perfect flawless finishing! 

Also interested in trying out the YSL eyeshadows....are any of you ladies using it currently?


----------



## merekat703

What I bought with my $20 off card at Sephora.


----------



## MM83

Here's my entire haul from Sephora F&F, Sephora VIB, Sephora Black Friday and my final VIB GC order. It's not a giant set of orders, but I'm still ashamed I spent as much as I did, it really could have gone to more needful things. Oh well, 70% of these are gifts. I put hearts next to the things I love to death.

Boscia B.B. Cream   
MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Microfinish Powder 
tokidoki Prisma Lip Gloss
SEPHORA COLLECTION Glimmering Jewel Sticker 
	Sample - Bliss Triple Oxygen + C Energizing Cream 
	Sample - Urban Decay Urban Defense Tinted Moisturizer	
	Sample - Korres White Tea Facial Fluid Gel Cleanser - 0.14 oz 		
	FREE 100-POINT PERK - Algenist Regenerative Anti-Aging Moisturizer  

Bare Escentuals bareMinerals Big, Bright & Brilliant Trio of Mini Eyeliners  	
SEPHORA COLLECTION Satin Bow Headband - Fuchsia 	
Korres Lip Butter - Guava  
Hello Kitty Nail Art Stickers - Modern Icons 	
SEPHORA COLLECTION BCA Color Flip 
	Sample - Billy Jealousy Combination Code&#8482; Face Moisturizer 	
	Sample - Givenchy Photo'Perfexion Fluid Foundation SPF 20 PA+++ 	
	Sample - Per-fekt Brow Perfection Gel in Caramel 
	FREE 100-POINT PERK - Philosophy Hope in a Jar	

Korres Guava All Butter Moisture Therapy Duo ($22 Value) X 3	
tokidoki Cromatico Eyeshadow Palette ($25 Value)  	
Stila Glitz and Glam Palette & Lip Glaze 	
Tarte MultiplEYE&#8482; Primer and Lights, Camera, Lashes!
	Sample - Peter Thomas Roth Instant FIRMx 	
	Sample - Benefit "Hello Flawless!" SPF 15 
	Sample - Dermadoctor Photodynamic Therapy
	FREE 100-POINT PERK - Bumble and bumble Thickening Hairspray 
	Sephora Smoky Eye Express Service Bag with 6 samples 

SEPHORA COLLECTION Super Shimmer Lip Gloss
Buxom Travel In Style Lip Duo  	
	Sample - Peter Thomas Roth Instant FIRMx 
	Sample - Bumble and Bumble Creme de Coco Masque 
	Sample - Dermadoctor Photodynamic Therapy 
	Hello Kitty Clutch with 12 samples  

Amazing Cosmetics AmazingConcealer To Go 
Amazing Cosmetics AmazingConcealer To Go 	
SEPHORA COLLECTION Kohl Waterproof Eyeliner 
	Sample - Dior Capture Totale One Essential 
	Sample - Clean Skin Eau de Parfum 
	Sample - Ole Henriksen Express The Truth 
	FREE 100-POINT PERK - Lancome GENIFIQUE Youth Activating Concentrate	
	Sephora Beautiful Skin Express Service Bag with 8 samples

I also got a sample of ExfoliKate in there somewhere, and I LOVE it. It completely beats the socks off of the Philosophy scrub.


----------



## Tiare

Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Pink Truffle, some Organix shampoos and...

... the amazing, fantastic, incredible Kerastase Fibre Architect


----------



## declaredbeauty

wowsss said:


> Just got the MAC Mineralize Finish Natural yesterday and it works wonders! I'm totally in love!! Perfect flawless finishing!
> 
> Also interested in trying out the YSL eyeshadows....are any of you ladies using it currently?



I love Mac msfn.. almost time to repurchase!


----------



## wowsss

declared beauty, how long did the compact last?




			
				declaredbeauty said:
			
		

> I love Mac msfn.. almost time to repurchase!


----------



## declaredbeauty

wowsss said:


> declared beauty, how long did the compact last?



Using it almost daily it lasts about 10 months.. I still have a tiny bit on the side that could be used for the rest of this month.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sephora:

Pacifica Island Vanilla Lotion and Lip Tint
Nars Shadow in Baby Girl
Sephora Moisturizer







The Body Shop:

Vitamin C SPF Moisturizer
Candle
Honey & Oat Scrub


----------



## girlygirl3

Henri Bendel had a VIP shopping night tonight!

I was looking for an eye cream and discovered the Youngblood mineral make up line:

Youngblood Eye Impact (reduces puffiness, diminishes dark circles, smooths fine lines, illuminates)
Youngblood Highlighter/Blush in Splendid

I couldn't find a whole lot about this line in the forum.  Does anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## mira_uk

From the Zuneta 20% promo on Rouge Bunny Rouge...
Caress of Mink pigment
Embrace of Cashmere pigment
Sea of Clouds highlighter
Sea of Nectar highlighter


----------



## 1HappyHunter

mira_uk said:


> From the Zuneta 20% promo on Rouge Bunny Rouge...
> Caress of Mink pigment
> Embrace of Cashmere pigment
> Sea of Clouds highlighter
> Sea of Nectar highlighter


I was checking your blog and I am very impressed on how perfect your eyeliner is put   I wish I could do the same...  
I love the golden eyeshadow by the way.


----------



## mira_uk

1HappyHunter said:


> I was checking your blog and I am very impressed on how perfect your eyeliner is put   I wish I could do the same...
> I love the golden eyeshadow by the way.



Aww, thank you so much ^^
It's taken years of practise! I am obsessed with golds atm


----------



## girlygirl3

With my VIB $20 gift card, I picked up hair care:

Alterna Volume Shampoo and Conditioner
Alterna Strand Expand
I used this once last night - it works so far!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Here my xmas present to myself.  I've been addicting to Chanel comestic line for the past 6 months.  This is my first time having par-fume and eyes pallete and lipstick in matte.  
1) Lancome night cream
2) Lancome day cream
3) CoCo Chanel Parfum
4) Chanel Les 4 Ombres in Smokey
5) Chanel Allure Velvet in La Facisnate
6) Chanel Le Crayon Levres in Sienna


----------



## lovemysavior

With my $15 VIB coupon from Sephora I purchased the Chloe parfume gift set and a Couture Couture roll on perfume for my daughter for Christmas.


----------



## lolitablue

From Sephora.com

- Clarins Toning Lotion
- Pucci Aqua Travel Spray Fragrance
- Haymarket Nail Polish
- Jermyn Street Nail Polish
- The 100 pt perk is 7 day trial Lancome Genifique

With code PREPKIT at checkout, I got Skin Express Service Bag with samples of:

- Brazilian Peel
- Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser
- Ole Henriksen Pure Perfection and Truth Serum
- Urban Decay Pore Perfecting Make up base
- Bliss Fabulous Face SPF 15 lotion
- DDF Amplifying elixir
- Miracle Skin Anti - Oxidant Moisturizing Lotion

And the 3 samples:

- DVF perfume trial
- Ole Henriksen Express the Truth
- Clean Skin Eau de Parfum

Very excited and shipping was very fast!!!


----------



## Couture_Girl

-___- went a little bit crazy on friday. 





nars blush in sex appeal, exhibit a, and dolce vita
nars danmari blush palette
nars eyeshadow duo in portobello
benefit porefessional primer
urban decay all nighter spray
naked 2 palette (urban decay website) 
nars larger than life eyeliner in bonaparte
MUFFE aqua cream 13

milani minerals blush in mai-tai (so pretty)
revlon matte blush in a peach something


----------



## nicci404

with my $15 and $20 VIB coupon

Caudalie Vinosource - Moisturizing Cream Mask
Super - Coconut Water Hydrating Mist 
Bamboo - Kendi Oil Mist
Philosophy Lip Gloss - Candy Cane & Marshmallows for Toasting
Boscia - Peppermint Blotting Sheets


----------



## whatscute

Anastasia Brow Kit
Fresh lip scrub and balm
Essie Luxe Effects in Shine of the Times
Versace Bright Crystal
Urban Decay Cream Shadow in Sphynx and Moonshine
Urban Decay Loose Pigment in Protest
Urban Decay Matte Eyeshadow in Chronic
Urban Decay Rollergirl Nail Kit 
Stila Tinted Moisturizer and One Step Makeup


----------



## candiebear

Just purchased since I wanted to use my VIB giftcard. I haven't shopped at Sephora in forever. I fell off the beauty band wagon. 

Bumble & Bumble Surf Spray
Kate Somerville Exfolikate
Josie Maran Getaway Giftset (so excited to try her stuff!)


----------



## Lapis

UD Naked 2
UD NYC palette
UD Primer
Peter Thomas Roth Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel
Dermadoctor KP Duty - great for SD.
Tarte Amazonian blushes in - Flushed, Natural Beauty and Tipsy 
MUFE brow corrector


----------



## Kansashalo

ELF studio blush in Candid Coral
Revlon Colorburst Lip Butters in Pink Truffle and Sugar Plam


----------



## Samia

My recent buys:
Some Bath & Body works, Pixi face Primers and Pixi Gel Liner






And some Escada, CK, Cool Water, Gucci by Gucci (forgot to add) and CD foundation

And UD Naked2 is on the way


----------



## susu1978

Just got UD naked 2 (on the way)

2 perfumes for me (escada sport and escada tropical) and 2 for hubby (Gucci Guilty & Dunhill Black)


----------



## pupeluv

Burberry Sheer Foundation and Burberry Sheer Eye Shadow in No 21 Midnight Brown.


----------



## Kansashalo

Christian Dior Serum De Rouge in Mocha


----------



## declaredbeauty

Used my Sephora $20 off $50 Gift card and got:

-MUFE face and Body foundation in Caramel 
-Sephora Pro Angle Liner Brush


----------



## pupeluv

Used a $10 VS SRC to get a Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15 in Soft Light, Beauty Rush Lip gloss in Yummy Berry (actually that was a freebie) and Benefit Cream Shadow/Liner in Birthday Suit.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Revlon lip butters in gumdrop & peach parfait.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just used by VIB promo to buy:

Philosophy Turbo Booster C Powder - 0.25 oz   
Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm SPF 45 PA+++ - 1.4 oz (bought as a back-up)

I wanted to buy MUFE Invisible foundation, but I'll wait until I can get to the store to get matched for a color.


----------



## taho

I used my VIB gift card last night to buy some stocking stuffers:

3 Fresh Mascara Duos
3 Tokidoki eyeshadow sets

I need to restock my Laura Mercier Waterproof Mascara and my Clinique Take the Day Off supply, too :/


----------



## DollFace116

DeeDeeDelovely said:
			
		

> Chanel hand mirror and case



Omg!  Where did you find that?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Horizon Blush
Grenat Liner
Charme Rouge Coco


----------



## pupeluv

Edward Bess Back To Basics palette


----------



## BunnySlippers

Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation Mineral Make Up spf 15
Christian Dior Addict lipstick in #991 Perfecto
MAC Brush #219
OPI np in Excusez Moi
OPI np in Animalistic


----------



## Kansashalo

Revlon lip butters in Fig Jam and Red Velvet


----------



## mspera

dbellissimo3 said:
			
		

> found on ebay....pretty palette !!! CHANEL 9 OMBRES PALETTE....



That is a gorgeous palette!! Love neutrals!! Congrats


----------



## bunnymasseuse

dbellissimo3 said:


> View attachment 1544523
> 
> 
> found on ebay....pretty palette !!! CHANEL 9 OMBRES PALETTE....


Nice, I thought the Nymphea palette was a quad? I'm sure if it's been authenticated then you'll be a happy camper!


----------



## wetbandit42

Revlon lip butters in cotton candy and lollipop.

Also used my Sephora VIB card and got:
 REN Resurfacing AHA Concentrate - 1.02 oz  	
Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage - SC-2 		
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick - Bronze  		
Sample - Diane von Furstenberg Diane Eau de Toilette - 0.04 oz 
Sample - Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Acne Clearing Exfoliating Treatment - 0.07 oz 	
Sample - Tom Ford Violet Blonde Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz 		

I hope the BB shimmer brick is not too shimmery that I can't wear it during the daytime.


----------



## creditcardfire

Just went on a mostly lip colour shopping spree.

YSL Rouge Volupte #2 Sensual Silk
YSL Rouge Volupte Sheer Candy #008 Iced Plum
YSL RV Sheer Candy #009 Cool Guava
YSL Rouge Volupte Pearl #003 Sparkling Pink

Dior Addict Rose Deshabille
Dior Addict Paris

Le Metier de Beaute Sheer lipgloss Dubai
LMDB Sheer lipgloss in Cannes

Estee Lauder Pure Color Rouge Sensuous lipstick Pink Seduction
" "  Orchid Surrender

Chanel Glossimer in Bagatelle
Chanel Coco Shine in Aventure

Also picked up the Chanel Blush from the spring collection, as well as the May and June polishes and the LMDB Merry Metallics polish set.


----------



## nicci404

creditcardfire said:


> Just went on a mostly lip colour shopping spree.
> 
> YSL Rouge Volupte #2 Sensual Silk
> YSL Rouge Volupte Sheer Candy #008 Iced Plum
> YSL RV Sheer Candy #009 Cool Guava
> YSL Rouge Volupte Pearl #003 Sparkling Pink
> 
> Dior Addict Rose Deshabille
> Dior Addict Paris
> 
> Le Metier de Beaute Sheer lipgloss Dubai
> LMDB Sheer lipgloss in Cannes
> 
> Estee Lauder Pure Color Rouge Sensuous lipstick Pink Seduction
> " "  Orchid Surrender
> 
> Chanel Glossimer in Bagatelle
> Chanel Coco Shine in Aventure
> 
> Also picked up the Chanel Blush from the spring collection, as well as the May and June polishes and the LMDB Merry Metallics polish set.



How do you like Iced Plum? I have seen a couple swatches and a couple videos and it looks good. Is the color payoff decent?


----------



## creditcardfire

I ordered Iced Plum based on swatches Ive seen online, but I havent seen it IRL yet. When my order arrives, I will swatch it/comment on it, OK? I hope it is a cool, mauvey pink like it looked in the photo I saw...


----------



## nicci404

creditcardfire said:


> I ordered Iced Plum based on swatches Ive seen online, but I havent seen it IRL yet. When my order arrives, I will swatch it/comment on it, OK? I hope it is a cool, mauvey pink like it looked in the photo I saw...



thanks! it looks promising


----------



## nicci404

Chanel - Blush Horizon
Giorgio Armani - Gold Blitz (5) Eyes to Kill Intense Eyeshadow 
Dior Addict Lipstick - Vintage (525)
Dior Skinflash
L'Oreal Metallic Shadow - Shocked
L'Oreal - Color Riche Balm - Tender Mauve (like it better than Revlon Lip Butter)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Perricone Pore Minimizer
Trind Nail Balsam
Chanel Rose De Mai Shadow
Smashbox 14K Eyeliner


----------



## ashleyjena

it'sanaddiction said:


> Perricone Pore Minimizer
> Trind Nail Balsam
> Chanel Rose De Mai Shadow
> Smashbox 14K Eyeliner




Have you used that pore minimizer before? I'm dying to find a good one, but I can't keep spending a fortune to have them not work.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

ashleyjena said:


> Have you used that pore minimizer before? I'm dying to find a good one, but I can't keep spending a fortune to have them not work.


 
No, this one has good reveiws, but I haven't tried it yet!


----------



## whatscute

Tarte Ultimate Must-Haves Deluxe Value set ( includes bronze eyeliner, eyeliner brush, cheek stain in True Love, full-sized mascara, Smooth Operator finishing powder, lipgloss)... only 35 dollars!

Tarte blotting sheets (all natural)

Paula's Choice lip exfoliator and face wash with Hydralight


----------



## creditcardfire

Niki404 - if you have swatches of those purchases, I would love to see them. Also, is the Armani e/s the pure gold one, or the mixed gold/silver one? Nice purchases!

EDIT: Lots of Chanel purchases in this thread, too - I wonder if/when that blush Horizon is gonna sell out, it seems like everyone bought it.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Took advantage of Sephora's Free 2 Day Shipping and purchased: 
Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer in Ebony 08


----------



## seaofcowards

make up for ever hd foundation
nars purple rain nail polish
chanel rouge coco gabrielle
opi strawberry margarita
chanel inimitable intense mascara


----------



## nicci404

creditcardfire said:


> Niki404 - if you have swatches of those purchases, I would love to see them. Also, is the Armani e/s the pure gold one, or the mixed gold/silver one? Nice purchases!
> 
> EDIT: Lots of Chanel purchases in this thread, too - I wonder if/when that blush Horizon is gonna sell out, it seems like everyone bought it.


 
I can swatch the two lip items when I get home later from work...but here is the Armani eye shadow. 

http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-ar...kill-intense-eyeshadow-review-photos-swatches

here is a good swatch of the Chanel blush - 

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/12/blush-horizon-de-chanel.html


----------



## nicci404

creditcardfire said:


> Niki404 - if you have swatches of those purchases, I would love to see them. Also, is the Armani e/s the pure gold one, or the mixed gold/silver one? Nice purchases!
> 
> EDIT: Lots of Chanel purchases in this thread, too - I wonder if/when that blush Horizon is gonna sell out, it seems like everyone bought it.



here ya go 

L'Oreal eyeshadow - Shocked 







L'Oreal Lip Balm - Tender Mauve






Dior Addict Lipstick - Vintage (this appears kind of dark in the pic - but it is not on my lips - it comes off as a pinkish brown - mauve?) it is easy to use with other colors since it is neautral. 






Here is my own for the Armani Eyes to Kill shadow


----------



## nicci404

Ignore my swatch of Vintage (525) - way off! Karla's swatch is pretty dead on to what it looks like...

http://karlasugar.net/2011/04/dior-addict-lipstick/dior-addict-2/


----------



## the_lvlady

Jurlique age defying serum
Urban Decay mariposa palette
YSL rouge volupte perle lipstick in insolent beige


----------



## nicci404

creditcardfire said:


> I ordered Iced Plum based on swatches Ive seen online, but I havent seen it IRL yet. When my order arrives, I will swatch it/comment on it, OK? I hope it is a cool, mauvey pink like it looked in the photo I saw...



Hey, I picked this up at Nordstrom - they finally had it! It's so pretty and is very close to the reviews I watched. It has a purple/lavender shade to it along w/the pink...very pretty! I'm sure you'll like it too!


----------



## gre8dane

seaofcowards said:


> make up for ever hd foundation
> *nars purple rain nail polish*
> chanel rouge coco gabrielle
> opi strawberry margarita
> chanel inimitable intense mascara


 
I LOVE this polish!  Best purple!  Sometimes I top this with Lippmann's Some Enchanted Evening or Sephora by OPI Sugar Plum Fairies Gone Wild


----------



## creditcardfire

Nikki404, thank you SO much for the swatches, I really appreciate it! I have been hemming and hawing on 'Vintage' for awhile - I love the Dior Addict formula. Been holding off because I can't tell how much brown it has in it - a teeny bit is OK but I look weird in anything with even a moderate amount of brown. I also love that Loreal Tender Mauve. I assume you just picked that up at a drugstore? Is it part of some collection?

Again, thank you!!! We must have similiar colouring. Or, just taste in lipstick.  Can't wait to try Iced Plum.


----------



## nicci404

creditcardfire said:


> Nikki404, thank you SO much for the swatches, I really appreciate it! I have been hemming and hawing on 'Vintage' for awhile - I love the Dior Addict formula. Been holding off because I can't tell how much brown it has in it - a teeny bit is OK but I look weird in anything with even a moderate amount of brown. I also love that Loreal Tender Mauve. I assume you just picked that up at a drugstore? Is it part of some collection?
> 
> Again, thank you!!! We must have similiar colouring. Or, just taste in lipstick.  Can't wait to try Iced Plum.



no problem  I did the same thing w/Vintage - thought it would have too much brown in it but I was glad I finally tried it. 

The Loreal Lip Balm product is pretty recent. They are competing w/Revlon Lip Butter. I have the Revlon lip butter too but I like the Loreal one better. 

http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2011/12/spotted-loreal-color-riche-balm-display.html

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/12/loreal-colour-rich-balm-review-swatches-photos.html

And yes, it is a drug store product. It is somewhat similar to the Chanel RC Shines in texture and feel I think. 

yea, I think we like similar shades  I tried to venture out more and do reds and darker berry type shades but I feel it is too dark for me...I'm pretty fair. I keep going back to the mauve/pinks...I can't help it!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Sigma Beauty and Sephora Purchases over that past week or so


----------



## creditcardfire

> I tried to venture out more and do reds and darker berry type shades but  I feel it is too dark for me...I'm pretty fair. I keep going back to  the mauve/pinks...I can't help it



Yeah, me too, exactly that experience. I CANNOT wear dark berry shades without looking like a goth. And mauvey pinks are the most flattering on me. I can SOMETIMES pull off a specific red - that at least is possible - but not dark berry, no way. Have you tried many blue-based reds? Guerlain has a Rouge G (I think) red that works for me. MAC as well.


----------



## MM83

Bumble & Bumble Creme de Coco Masque 

I absolutely adore it, amazing stuff.


----------



## oceansportrait

declaredbeauty said:


> Sigma Beauty and Sephora Purchases over that past week or so


 
Excellent pick! I love MUFE's Face & Body foundation. I hope I'll be able to buy some in Japan when I run out of it =D


----------



## snowbell09

Love these colours!


----------



## declaredbeauty

oceansportrait said:


> Excellent pick! I love MUFE's Face & Body foundation. I hope I'll be able to buy some in Japan when I run out of it =D



I love MUFE Face and Body! So light and gives me the perfect coverage.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

snowbell09 said:


> Love these colours!


 
So pretty, I love when Dior does palettes like this


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Merry Christmas to me!

Living Proof Restore Set
Tarte Clay Blush - Exposed
GWP Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue





This is the most I've ever shelled out for an eye cream, better be worth it!
La Mer Eye Concentrate


----------



## BunnySlippers

Went to Dusseldorf yesterday, and it was amazing! It was such a beautiful romantic christmassy scenery with all those gorgeous christmas lights.

Of course I went into some drugstores to get some things I can't get where I live, and hopped to a few Douglas stores and last but not least Chanel.

The damage:

Drugstore DM:

- Scholl Party Feet Crystal Ice Spray
- Essence Show your feet heel protection gel pads
- Essence Circus Circus collection colour3 nail polish in 01 My Sparkling Acrobat
- Essence Circus Circus collection colour3 nail polish in 03 Applause, Applause
- Essence Colour & Go nailpolish in 72 Time for Romance
- Essence Circus Circus collection  pocket eau de toilette (7ml)
- P2 Antiseptic Hand Cleanser (75 ml, lemon aroma)
- P2 Color Victim nail polish in 730 Hug Me!
- P2 Color Victim nail polish in 741 Notice Me!
- P2 Last Forever nail polish in 052 Goodnight Kiss
- SOS pocket Antiseptic towelettes
- Carmex moisturizing lip balm
- Balea mask sachet
- Schaebens LE mask sachet in Kleopatra Mask
- Merz Spezial mask sachet in Spa Deluxe
- Balea 7 days ampullen (7 little glas vials) treatment
- Schaebens Night Repair Concentrate capsules
- Taft Volume Hair Mousse 
- Taft Heidi's (Klum) Heat Styles hair mousse.

Douglas:

- Essie Fortifying Growth Base Coat in Grow Stronger
- Essie nail polish in 85 Chocolate Cakes
- Art Deco nail polish remover pads
- Korres Pomegranate cleansing & Demake Up Wipes
- Giorgio Armani Shine Lipstick in #8

Chanel:

- Chanel Les Exclusifs EDT in Beige

Had such a wonderful time, and bought also some non-beauty items I will post elsewhere.
Very happy with my purchases, and LOVED the lady that helped me in Douglas, such a sweetpea. She came running to the cash register just to give me some extra luxury samples by Sensai skincare.


----------



## snowbell09

My goodness!! That's alot alot of items!!
Merry Xmas#


----------



## chynxi_a

Chanel Allure body creme and TF nail polish!


----------



## moments12

Pink Clarisonic Mia! Loving it!


----------



## pond23

Edward Bess South of France
LMDB Facial Cleanser


----------



## nicci404

creditcardfire said:


> Yeah, me too, exactly that experience. I CANNOT wear dark berry shades without looking like a goth. And mauvey pinks are the most flattering on me. I can SOMETIMES pull off a specific red - that at least is possible - but not dark berry, no way. Have you tried many blue-based reds? Guerlain has a Rouge G (I think) red that works for me. MAC as well.


 
no, I don't think I have tried any blue-based reds although I am not sure if I would know the difference between a true red and a blue based one...anytime I see red, I just pass by it. But a co-worker of mine gave me a red lipstick as a xmas gift on Thursday and she actually put it on me in the morning...she doesn't know I am not fond of reds though. I left it on for most of the day but felt uncomfortable. It was red but also really bright. When I finally took it off there it left a stain on my lips. Another reason I don't like reds/dark colored lipsticks. Oh well, it was nice of her though! 

Did you get Iced Plum yet?! I am sure you'll like it!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Not purchased, but gifted:

Urban Decay Naked Palette 2
Bobbi Brown Graphite Shimmer Ink
NARS Mandchourie eyeshadow duo

Gift card to Sephora!


----------



## wetbandit42

Placed a Sephora order so I could get the mini Miss Dior Cherie perfume for VIB, plus I had a code for a deluxe sample of D&G Light Blue, and I used some of my points to get the Philosophy set. The Philosophy set probably wasn't worth the 500 points, but it looked nice.    	

Fresh Fresh Eyes Lash-Loving Duo    	
OPI for SEPHORA Nail Colour - Let's Plié 
nails inc. Kensington Caviar Top Coat - Caviar Top Coat 	 	
Sample - Living Proof Full Thickening Cream - 0.33 oz 	
Sample - Josie Maran Argan Matchmaker Serum Foundation in Light/Medium & Medium/Dark 	
Sample - Jennifer Aniston Eau de Parfum Spray - 0.05 oz 
Koh Gen Do Sponge Cleaner - 2.54 oz 
Kate Somerville Somerville360°&#8482; Tanning Towelettes - 2 Towelettes   
FREE 100-POINT PERK - Dior Miss Dior Cherie - 0.17 oz 	
FREE 500-POINT PERK - U.S. Only Philosophy Party Girl Set 		
Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue Eau de Toilette Spray Pen  

I also bought my SIL a Pacifica Island Vanilla body lotion & lip balm set for $10 at Sephora in-store so I could get the deluxe sample of Gucci Guilty Intense perfume. 

Also placed an order on BirchBox to use up my points, plus the coupon for $20 off a $75 purchase. I might have spent a little too much...
Chuao Chocolatier 8-pack Assorted ChocoPod	
Chuao Chocolate Bars Flavor Firecracker
SHU UEMURA Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil	
Kérastase Chroma Sensitive	
Shaveworks&#8482; The Cool Fix&#8482; Targeted Gel Lotion (2.0 fl oz)
Zoya Remove Plus Nail Polish Remover

And, in the past few weeks I've gotten a lot of hair products at TJ Maxx:
Frederic Fekkai Salon Technician Color Care Mask
FF Essential Shea Ultra Rich Mask
FF Full Blown Volume Mousse
Rusk Sensories Grapefruit & Honey detangler
Oscar Blandi Capri Sun Shield spray
David Babaii for WildAid Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioner
Philosophy Coconut Chocolate Chip Ice Cream 3-in-1 (smells SO good! Probably not great for my eczema though)

I also got my hair cut at an Aveda school last week, and bought the Smooth Infusion Glossing Straightener.

Whoo boy. My number one resolution for next year (beside losing weight) is to go on a serious shopping ban, especially when it comes to beauty products! :banned:


----------



## jayjoy

Nars Orgasm Blush
MAC Shy Girl Lipstick


----------



## Samia

Skin care


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Chanel Natural Finish Pressed Powder in 40 Dore- Translucent 3
Chanel Quadra Eye Shadow in 14 Mystic Eyes
Chanel Powder Blush in 68 Rose Ecrin

And a Sephora gift card


----------



## honey on boost

Purchases I made with Gift cards from the BF.


----------



## Cait

Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution, 250mL
Revlon CB Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie


----------



## nicci404

honey on boost said:


> Purchases I made with Gift cards from the BF.



nice!! love the Hello Kitty bag


----------



## nicci404

Boscia Revitalizing Black Hydration Gel & sample of the pore strip
Elf - Blush Brush
MAC Ombre Blush -  Azalea Blossom


----------



## pjp65

Tarte smooth operator finishing powder in clear (transluscent). Loving it!


----------



## Kansashalo

MAC Sheertone Shimmer blush in Ambering Rose
Pixel nail polish in Spy Wear
MAC e/s in Double Feature 5


----------



## LovesYSL

I was gifted with Chanel Coco Mademoiselle velvet body oil, Curious by Britney Spears (it smells so good, but it's embarrassing to admit.) and a giant Bonne Belle Dr. Pepper lipsmackers.

The next purchase I'm planning is Chantecaille Les Macarons palette.


----------



## declaredbeauty

MAC and Drugstore 





Remington Pearl Curling Wand
MAC MSFN in Dark (2x)
MAC Paint pot in Soft Ochre 
MAC Paint pot in Ground Work 
MAC Brushes in 109, 116, 150 
L'oreal Colour Riche Balms in Heavenly Berry and Nourishing Nude
Hard Candy Sheer Envy Skin Illuminating Primer
Covergirl Lashblash 24hr mascara
Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara


----------



## MrsTGreen

Gifted:
Clarisonic Mia 2 in Colbalt Leopard
Ole Henriksen Normal/Combo starter kit
Sephora by OPI 15 piece nail polish collection
Vanilla Bean Noel body lotion(Bath & Body Works)
Chanel eyeshadow quad in Lagoons
Chanel nail polishes in Coco Blue, Blue Boy, Pirate


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Endless Night Polish and Narcissus Lipglass


----------



## gnourtmat

honey on boost said:


> Purchases I made with Gift cards from the BF.



love your vanity!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Stila lip gloss 
Love & Beauty eyeliner
NYC mascara 
Urban Decay cream shadow
Beauty Supply mascara


----------



## misstrine85

Clarins handcream and BodyShop lemon bodyscrub


----------



## mspera

misstrine85 said:
			
		

> Clarins handcream and BodyShop lemon bodyscrub



Oooh, lemon is one of my fave body shop scents! Enjoy it girlie


----------



## lolitablue

So in love with Jennifer Aniston's fragrance! 

Got one for my purse and one for the vanity.  The other two items are the perks for the VIB points! Love the sizes!!


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> MAC Endless Night Polish and Narcissus Lipglass



Narcissus looks really pretty. I saw it on Temptalia's blog, but does it really look that purple/lavender?


----------



## nicci404

Gifted -  Nars duo eye shadow - Star Sailor
Gifted - Hello Kitty mirror & Creamery Creek Soaps


----------



## xprettypetalx

MAC paint pot rubenesque
MAC eye shadows yoghurt
                                 Jest
                                 Shroom
                                 Brule
Chanel vitalumiere aqua 

All such lovely things


----------



## creditcardfire

> Curious by Britney Spears (it smells so good, but it's embarrassing to admit.) and a giant Bonne Belle Dr. Pepper lipsmackers.



This perfume actually gets respect from quite a few hardcore perfumistas I know. So don't feel bad!  Also, Dr Pepper Lipsmackers are a desert island item for me. PERFECT colour, I have loved it since highschool.

Pursefreak25 - I recently bought a ton of those UD cream e/s when they were on sale for crazy cheap and they're the best cream e/s I've ever used. I was happily surprised. UD impresses me more and more. 

Nicci404 - I passed on the Narcissus because it just looks so hard to pull off...I'm jealous of those who can.

My recent purchases:

MAC: 
 - Azalea Blossom blush
 - Vintage Grape blush
 - all 3 polished from the Daphne Guinness collection
 - all 3 pigments from same
 - Comfort and Joy lipglass
 - Fling eye pencil
 - Hot Gossip lippie

Illamasqua (they were having a sale a couple of days ago - all these items are sale items):

 - cream blusher in Crush and Betray
 - Illumine Oil in Volt (these - both colours - were SUPER cheap)
 - nail polish in Bacterium, I loooove the way this looks in swatches...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> Narcissus looks really pretty. I saw it on Temptalia's blog, but does it really look that purple/lavender?


 
No, it's more of a pinkish purple. If you can wear cool colors, it should work for you. I've been on a nude kick lately and it was getting boring, do I decided to try Narcissus. I like it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

L'Oreal Iced Lattice Cream Shadow
Nourishing Nude Balm
Perricone No Foundation Foundation


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> Gifted - Nars duo eye shadow - Star Sailor
> Gifted - Hello Kitty mirror & Creamery Creek Soaps


 
The e/s duo is so pretty!  I have to remind myself I have too many of them!


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> No, it's more of a pinkish purple. If you can wear cool colors, it should work for you. I've been on a nude kick lately and it was getting boring, do I decided to try Narcissus. I like it



ohh okay, totally different than what I was expecting. I'll have to check it out, thanks


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> The e/s duo is so pretty!  I have to remind myself I have too many of them!



Thanks! I wanted it since it was going to be discontinued!


----------



## nicci404

here is the YSL Sheer Candy Lipstick I got a couple weeks ago? Iced Plum


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin perfume
Chanel RCS in Bonheur


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Quadra Eyeshadow in Winter Nights


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Please excuse the blurry pic, Chanel Peridot nail polish, Boy lipstick, and the SA threw in a sample of eye cream and Allure bath gel. I had a $15 off a $30 purchase card so I decided to splurge a bit!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Lush Porridge soap
Lush Sexy Peel soap x2
Lush Godmother soap
Lush The Comforter bubble bar
Lush MMM Melting Marshmallow Moment bath melt


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Chanel Quadra Eyeshadow in Winter Nights



so pretty!! mix one of the shades w/Fauve


----------



## mizz_tiff

Sorry for my blurry pictures. I need a newer camera. 

Givenchy Eye shadow pallets, Chanel "Peridot" Nail Varnish & Diorshow Mascara in Black 












"Trendy Plum" & "Hip Grey"


----------



## Cait

Ardell #102 lashes
L'Oreal Voluminious False Lashes Fibre Mascara
Maybelline Full & Soft, Very Black 
Nicole by OPI Kardashian Kollection polish in Wear Something Spar-Kylie 
Prestige lip liner, Shimmer
Prestige My Biggest Lashes, Very Black
Wet 'n' Wild LE Glitter Palette (the liner sucks, glitters are top notch)
Wet 'n' Wild Mega Last lipstick, #906B Rose Bud


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> here is the YSL Sheer Candy Lipstick I got a couple weeks ago? Iced Plum


 

It looks beautiful!


----------



## wilding

We have a small lush kiosk open near us now and I made a trip there yesterday and picked up:

Breath of god solid perfume stick
Dirty solid perfume stick (i can mix both of these together)
Northern lights soap
Candy cane soap
The jilted elf jellies
Glogg shower gel
Buffy body butter and a body butter tin.


----------



## Chanieish

Sephora Chic Prints For Nails! $7 + 20% off with EXTRA!

More on the designs I purchased on my blog.


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> so pretty!! mix one of the shades w/Fauve


 
Thanks!, I've been wearing Fauve solo and with other colors, yesterday I wore JoJo  Anyhow I'll give Fauve a mix with Winter Nights too.


----------



## Cait

20x the Points at SDM:
Avene 200mL Thermal Water Spray
Benefit Silky Finish Eyeshadow in Brandy Dandy
LRP Effaclar Gel Cleanser
Olay Complete Sensitive SPF30

Trade Secrets: 
Nicki Minaj for OPI in Save Me
OPI Dating a Royal


----------



## mcb100

Fresh Hesperide soap
Fresh Nectarine Milk bath & shower gel cream
MAC sheen supreme lipstick in Supremely Confident


----------



## Kailas

Shiseido Snow Shadow palette


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Thanks!, I've been wearing Fauve solo and with other colors, yesterday I wore JoJo  Anyhow I'll give Fauve a mix with Winter Nights too.



oh nice, try using a black liner and smudge it over your lid and then put JoJo on top. It looks really pretty. maybe you already tried that though, the SA tried it on me and at first I was thinking what are you doing??


----------



## nicci404

I went to three stores and found these....

Maybelline - Color Tattoo Eyeshadow -Bold Gold & Bad to the Bronze
Dream Bouncy Blush - Fresh Pink - the texture is really different and neat
Airfoam Foundation - this was kind of just for fun...not expecting to love it but was curious!

sorry, for the individual pics...just like to get close ups


----------



## inpermafrost

Yesterday I purchased:

NYC: Prince Street
NYC: time square
OPI: you're a pisa work
Essie: play date

A two pack of clearance burt's bees chap stick (score!) and an NYC smokey eyes pallet for green eyes.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Recent Fragance Purchases:




Got the perfumes for 50% off at Dillards!


----------



## merekat703

Lush Godmother soap


----------



## LAvuittongirl




----------



## declaredbeauty

Got my Naked2 from Sephora today!


----------



## pupeluv

I just got my Hakuhodo order, B133, 210 & G5523


----------



## Bchgurl321

hot tools curling iron
Naked Urban Decay Palette
Naked Urban Decay 2 Palette
Sephora Pro Airbrush Make up brush set
Kenra Blow dry
Euphoria Forbidden
NYX eyeliner- Black, Teal, and Grape


----------



## coleybug

Too Faced Glamour Gloss in Sexpot

Sephora Pro Foundation Airbrush #56

Free 100 Point Perk - Smashbox Hydrating Primer


----------



## merekat703

Stopped by CCO tonight and found MAC Viva Glam Lady Gaga 2 l/g (they had lipstick too) and Dalliance Mega Metal e/s


----------



## bnjj

LUSH:
- Candy Mountain bubble bar x3
- Snowcake soap x2
- Snow Globe soap x1


----------



## creditcardfire

Niiiiice, Pupeluv 

me, today:
 - Chanel Charme lipstick from Spring collection
 - the compact purse mirror from Chanel (this has a normal mirror AND a magnifying mirror - so it's practical AND cute)
 - MAC Subtle Breeze blush from the Naturally collection
 - MAC Twilight Falls e/s " "


----------



## whatscute

Korres Wild Rose Face/Body Lip Collection
Clinique Airbrush Concealer Illuminates, Perfects
Tokidoki 24K Brush Set
Too Face On the Prowl
Tweezerman mirror set
EDM It Base ( x 3)
Sephora for OPI Base Coat


----------



## sunglow

Korres mango lip butter
Fresh Sugar lip polish and lip treatment
L'Oreal Magic Perfecting Base
L'Oreal Magic Lumi primer
L'Oreal Color Riche Balm in Heavenly Berry
Sonia Kashuk synthetic domed multipurpose brush
Bobbi Brown Illuminating Finish Powder Compact Foundation
Nars Taj Mahal blush
Nars Mediteranee eyeshadow duo
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner travel set in Naked


----------



## Tiare

Got a bottle of Serge Lutens Un Bois Vanille from the (now fiance!) 

I also just went on a bender at Ulta. Picked up around 6 liter sized bottles of shampoo and conditioner with their Liter Sale. My beloved Brocato Cloud 9 shampoo for $14 instead of $34? Yes, please!  During my Ulta craze, I got the new L'Oreal Evercreme line (which is wonderful,) and a Rimmel ScandalEyes mascara. It's almost as great as the L'Oreal Million Lashes I normally use and comes in a kickass, neon orange tube 

Also purchased 3 different colors of the L'Oreal Color Balms. The plum is my current favorite. I think I may like them even more than the Revlon butters.

Last but not least, before Christmas I went mad at the Chanel counter and got the Garnet stylo yeux, Blush Horizon and April nail polish. I love all three


----------



## coleybug

Le Metier de Beaute Gloss in Bondi Beach
EB Summer in Capri Quad (back ordered though) 
EB All Over Seduction in Sunlight


----------



## BunnySlippers

My birthday is Jan 1st and got some wonderful presents including some beauty items:
Laura Mercier peach mosaic compact
Laura Mercier eyeshadow trio
MAC paint pot in groundwork
MAC eyeshadow in copperplate
Hermes perfume Kelly Caleche


----------



## declaredbeauty

Got a few goodies in the mail!


----------



## gnourtmat

i've had the original palette for a while now! i couldn't resist on getting the naked2!





picture taken using the instagram app for iPhone​


----------



## girlygirl3

coleybug said:


> Le Metier de Beaute Gloss in Bondi Beach
> EB Summer in Capri Quad (back ordered though)
> EB All Over Seduction in Sunlight


 

You hit the same counters I did today  

I picked up the long awaited LMdB Antiquee Poupee e/s kaleidoscope
My EB Summer in Capri has been ordered and hopefully will ship tomorrow from the warehouse!
EB lipstick in Forever Young


----------



## EatWhenIDie

The Body Shop Vitamin E Eye Cream 
The Body Shop Vitamin E Lip Care
The Body Shop Foundation Brush


----------



## coleybug

girlygirl3 said:


> You hit the same counters I did today
> 
> I picked up the long awaited LMdB Antiquee Poupee e/s kaleidoscope
> My EB Summer in Capri has been ordered and hopefully will ship tomorrow from the warehouse!
> EB lipstick in Forever Young


 

I wish I had actually hit the counters.  I'm about 2 hrs outside NYC, so I had to hit "order" on NM's website instead!    I hope your EB palette comes soon.  I was so bummed it was on back order.  But it looks so gorgeous, I'm sure it's worth waiting for!


----------



## peluzin78

L'Artisan Traversee du bosphore candle
L'artisan Vanilla Absolument
Penhaligon's Lily & Spice


----------



## mcb100

declaredbeauty said:


> Got a few goodies in the mail!



My skin isn't even bad, and i love my Clarisonic Mia! You'll love yours too.


----------



## wonderwoman9

deborah lippmann happy birthday & glitter in the air!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A few items for Spring.

Estee Lauder:
Topaz Chameleon Illuminating Powder
Dramatic Teal Pencil
Teal Topaz Polish

Burberry Pale Barley Eyeshadow
Guerlain KissKiss Gloss Flush Pink


----------



## girlygirl3

coleybug said:


> I wish I had actually hit the counters. I'm about 2 hrs outside NYC, so I had to hit "order" on NM's website instead!  I hope your EB palette comes soon. I was so bummed it was on back order. But it looks so gorgeous, I'm sure it's worth waiting for!


 
I hope you get yours soon too!  I think it is worth waiting for!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> A few items for Spring.
> 
> Estee Lauder:
> Topaz Chameleon Illuminating Powder
> Dramatic Teal Pencil
> Teal Topaz Polish
> 
> Burberry Pale Barley Eyeshadow
> Guerlain KissKiss Gloss Flush Pink


 
Oooh, Pale Barley and the new KissKiss glosses are on my list too!


----------



## Cait

KORRES Milk Proteins Foaming Cream Cleanser
Maybelline Color Tattoo cream shadow in Bad to the Bronze


----------



## pond23

Oribe Dry Texturizing Spray


----------



## Kansashalo

Skinny Girl l/g in Nude Sparkle


----------



## nicci404

MAC Blonde MSF & Summer Haze Mineralize e/s...


----------



## xprettypetalx

Just bought the new Dior garden party lipgloss in pretty Rose 452 and MAC lipstick in lovelorn


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> I just got my Hakuhodo order, B133, 210 & G5523



When I saw the pic, I smiled right away! you got them!!  please let me know what you think! excited for you


----------



## Ilgin

Dior Lait Tendre Demaquillant cleansing milk 
Dove Invisible Dry anti-perspirant deo stick
Chanel Coco Mademoiselle 3.4 oz edp
Nivea smooth indulgence hand cream


----------



## merekat703

nicci404 said:


> MAC Blonde MSF & Summer Haze Mineralize e/s...



I am so excited they have Blonde again!


----------



## merekat703

Kansashalo said:


> Skinny Girl l/g in Nude Sparkle
> 
> View attachment 1559758



What do you think of it?


----------



## pupeluv

creditcardfire said:


> Niiiiice, Pupeluv
> 
> me, today:
> - Chanel Charme lipstick from Spring collection
> - the compact purse mirror from Chanel (this has a normal mirror AND a magnifying mirror - so it's practical AND cute)
> - MAC Subtle Breeze blush from the Naturally collection
> - MAC Twilight Falls e/s " "


 
Thanks, Wow~the goodies you got are super nice! 



nicci404 said:


> MAC Blonde MSF & Summer Haze Mineralize e/s...


 
Their both Lovely!  That was one of the eyeshadows I was going to get....it looks like it could go with alot or as wash.



nicci404 said:


> When I saw the pic, I smiled right away! you got them!!  please let me know what you think! excited for you


 
Thanks! do you plan on getting any? The price increase on some aren't that bad, it was only a $15 increase in total on the three I got but I got only one of a Basic series, a G series, and a 200 series, it seem like the increase was really on the S series.


----------



## Kansashalo

merekat703 said:


> What do you think of it?



I don't think it's bad at all - especially for a price of $5.75.  The formula is thicker (like Lancome's Juicy Tubes) which I prefer since thicker formulas wear longer and I don't have to touch up so often.  It says its plumping so it does tingle just a little but my lips are already full so I never notice if "plumpers" really work.  Has a weird fruity/medicine like smell but its not loud

Overall, I like it..


----------



## declaredbeauty

mcb100 said:


> My skin isn't even bad, and i love my Clarisonic Mia! You'll love yours too.



I love it so far! Definitely worth purchasing.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Walmart:
Maybelline Baby Lips in Quenched
Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush in plum wine
Maybelline master precise ink pen eyeliner


----------



## More4Me

Testing out my CND Jason Wu limited edition set.


----------



## CanadianN

TF shade & illuminate, lipstick in Casablanca, Armani eyes to kill.


----------



## merekat703

Kansashalo said:


> I don't think it's bad at all - especially for a price of $5.75.  The formula is thicker (like Lancome's Juicy Tubes) which I prefer since thicker formulas wear longer and I don't have to touch up so often.  It says its plumping so it does tingle just a little but my lips are already full so I never notice if "plumpers" really work.  Has a weird fruity/medicine like smell but its not loud
> 
> Overall, I like it..



hmm Ill have to try one. Thanks for the review!


----------



## neobaglover

My first post in this thread! I've been on a serious make-up binge since I started reading beauty blogs about 2 months ago.  Have to stop this now!

This little addition was my Christmas present to myself - post Christmas.  Realized that everybody else had upwards of 4 pressies each while I only had one... so this is what I bought myself after the fact...

Chanel Les Essentiels - smoky eye set.  I have yet to try the make-up remover, but love everything else so far


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Breath of Plum blush
Neutrogena Makeup Remover Wipes
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Foundation in 60(Natural Beige)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A couple of drugstore items. I really love the new L'oreal Cream shadows! I'll probably sneak another one in with my next Walgreens trip  The lip balms are nice too, just not a lot of colors to choose from.

Caring Coral and Bronzed Taupe


----------



## toobabyish

La Prairie Anti-Aging SPF15 Eye Cream. I also got a bunch of free samples, even 2 skin caviar samples!


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Thanks, Wow~the goodies you got are super nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Their both Lovely!  That was one of the eyeshadows I was going to get....it looks like it could go with alot or as wash.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! do you plan on getting any? The price increase on some aren't that bad, it was only a $15 increase in total on the three I got but I got only one of a Basic series, a G series, and a 200 series, it seem like the increase was really on the S series.



yes, eventually. I am looking for a good blush brush and one for eye shadows. At first I thought about getting the Sigma brushes since they seem to be so hyped up, especially on YouTube but I think this brand would far surpass it.


----------



## pupeluv

it'sanaddiction said:


> A couple of drugstore items. I really love the new L'oreal Cream shadows! I'll probably sneak another one in with my next Walgreens trip  The lip balms are nice too, just not a lot of colors to choose from.
> 
> Caring Coral and Bronzed Taupe


 
Those are pretty! my kinda colors...I'll have to look and see if there are any swatches.
Only got this yesterday...it was on sale so I thought I would give it try. FusionBeauty Tinted Moisturizer;


----------



## LAvuittongirl

UD Naked Palette (they don't have Naked 2 in stores yet ) 
Nars Albatraz Highlighting Powder


----------



## declaredbeauty

it'sanaddiction said:


> A couple of drugstore items. I really love the new L'oreal Cream shadows! I'll probably sneak another one in with my next Walgreens trip  The lip balms are nice too, just not a lot of colors to choose from.
> 
> Caring Coral and Bronzed Taupe


I like that taupe shade.. looks pretty! 



LAvuittongirl said:


> UD Naked Palette (they don't have Naked 2 in stores yet )
> Nars Albatraz Highlighting Powder



Nice buys! I love both products!


----------



## terps08

Burberry London perfume on Sephora and got a ton of samples!
Samples:
Clean Skin perfume
Kate Somerville serum
Bobbi Brown Hydrating Eye Cream
Jurlique Fruit Enzyme Exfoliator
Fresh Sugar Kisses Mini Lip Duo


----------



## NoSnowHere

Maybelline lash discovery waterproof (for lower lashes) mascara 
Revlon 3D mascara


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Pink Graffiti and Ultra Violet Polishes


----------



## mspera

it'sanaddiction said:
			
		

> Dior Pink Graffiti and Ultra Violet Polishes



Congrats!! I don't own any Dior polish but these look fabulous!! Off to google some swatches! I saw these blogged about a few days ago and they actually peaked my interest - and I am a real Chanel lover!!

Edit - will peek at irl - the pink seems a little bright / bold for my taste as far as I can tell. 

The purple is looking different on different skin tones - . 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## xprettypetalx

MAC dazzle sphere coral lip set, studio sculpt concealer and a face powder came in the post today ;D


----------



## Kansashalo

Chanel n/p in Peridot


----------



## agalarowicz

LAvuittongirl said:


> UD Naked Palette (they don't have Naked 2 in stores yet )
> Nars Albatraz Highlighting Powder



Use these both every day!


----------



## babyspring114

Beauty Blender 2 sponges and cleanser
Urban Decay All Nighter 
The Balm tinted moisturizer


----------



## coleybug

Maybelline Bouncy Blush in Coffee Cake, Fresh Pink and Peach Satin

Maybelline Dream Lumi Concealer


----------



## Cait

From Shoppers:
Joico Color Preserve Shampoo
L'Oreal Color Balm in Tender Mauve

From Marshall's:
Orly Peacock gift set


----------



## declaredbeauty

Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Emerveille and Epatant
MAC 242 brush

excuse the finger prints... couldn't resist feeling how squishy they are.


----------



## Lola69

*Chanel Giggle





My recent haul from sephora. My HK nail clippers and my Gold Compact mirror came. It's the year of the dragon edition for 2012.









Nail Polishes:
Essie's: Van D'go, fishnet stockings, cocktail bling, fast dry top coat, & top and bottom base coat.








Opi's: dulce de leche, pink friday, crown me already & Pamplona purple.




And a mix of: Sally Hansen Racey Rouge, Julep's Trina and Kim & China Glaze lemon fizz.




Tweezerman mini nail resue kit



*


----------



## BunnySlippers

OPI nail polish in Fly (Nicki Minaj collection)
OPI nail polish in Metallic 4 Life (Nicki Minaj)
Chanel stylo yeux waterproof in Grenat
Lancome Ombre Magnetique eyeshadow in Ultra Lavande (got it half off)
Shiseido Hydro-Powder eyeshadow in Spring Plum (got it half off)
Sisley Phyto-levres Gloss lippencil in 03 Mangue Givrée (half off)


----------



## kristinized

OPI Nicki Minaj minis
OPI Super Bass shatter
Maybelline Color Tattoo eye shadow in Tenacious Teal and Audacious Asphalt
OPI DS Temptation
Stila eye shadow pallette


----------



## Kansashalo

Tokidoki 24-karat skate deck palette (12 e/s)
Benefit's Ultra Shine l/g in So Frisk Me
MUFE foundation #175


----------



## kristinized

Maybelline Color Tattoo eye shadow in Fierce & Tangy and Bad to the Bronze
Revlon nail polish in Wild Strawberry and Vintage Rose


----------



## Jale2286

Bobbi Brown Extra Eye Balm
Bobbi Brown Extra Repair SPF 25 Moisturizing Balm


----------



## Kansashalo

A quick trip to the CCS:
MAC 189 brush
MAC mineralized e/s in Making It Easy


----------



## gga

chamelon said:


> Got tipped off by my friend Jen and purchased this fantastic handmade soap collection, since I couldn't make up my mind as to which one I wanted.  These soaps smell so good and last forever.  MORE magazine is going to recommend them in December.
> 
> http://kon-tent.blogspot.com/2011/06/year-of-luxury-soap-collection.html



I'm posting this as a warning to anyone else who might be interested in buying this item.  All I can say is be careful and be prepared to be aggravated.

I saw this post, got really excited about the product, so I placed an order immediately. SIX WEEKS and a Paypal claim later, I finally got a refund.  The seller, Ross Sveback, never acknowledged my purchase initially, was consistently slow to respond to emails, and when he did it was always with vague sorts of "oh, I'm so busy and so in demand I just can't possibly get to everything" kind of BS excuses for nonresponse.  After I think 8 days and 5 emails he told me he would be shipping out in a few days.

When I finally resorted to filing an INR claim with PayPal 4 weeks after payment, he responded with an "I'm just shocked!"  He promised to get back to me within 3 days with a tracking number.  Like all his fluffy, meaningless emails and promises, that one went unfulfilled too.  Fortunately for me, I didn't believe him, so I left the PayPal claim in place.  After 10 days of no response from him, either to me or to PayPal, they found in my favor and refunded.  He did contact me a day or two after the claim settled, saying that my box had been all over the western US, everywhere but in my city, and it had finally been returned to him.  I don't actually believe him at this point.  Yes, I think the USPS is incompetent, but I am certain the seller is just as incompetent and even less customer-service-oriented than the USPS.  It's possible he's telling the truth, but honestly, I don't care any more.  I wouldn't do business with him if he were giving the stuff away.

With shipping, the cost of this set is just under $200. That's way too much money to get half-hearted, completely uninterested CS.  This set is gorgeous and a total, unnecessary luxury.  I'd hoped to give a few to friends as holiday gifts.  But omg, guys, if anyone here is thinking of buying from him, please think twice. I've rarely faced this level of frustration from an online seller. I don't think the guy is a crook, I just don't think the guy cares about his business.  This is a vanity thing for him, I think, not something he actually takes seriously.  And if you have the flat-out nerve to charge nearly $200 for soap, you'd best take your business seriously.  If I wanted horrible customer service, I would buy cheap soap at the Kwik E Mart.

After all the frustration, I just wanted to make sure that there was a warning in place.  If someone orders, I hope they have chameleon's excellent experience, and not my 6 weeks of aggravation.  But honestly, there are tons of artisans doing gorgeous, handmade soaps who will actually appreciate the business and go to great lengths to provide outstanding CS.  This is not one of those artisans, sadly.


----------



## sunglow

OPI Fly nail polish
L'Oreal Color Riche Balm in Caring Coral


----------



## kristinized

gga said:


> I'm posting this as a warning to anyone else who might be interested in buying this item.  All I can say is be careful and be prepared to be aggravated.



that's shame. I'm going through something similar with a sellar on ebay, but my item was only $20. I can't imagine how ticked I'd be over $200!


I picked up 2 new polishes yesterday (OPI Roadhouse Blues and Fly), and today my Sephora order arrived (makeup forever cover and foundation). I can't wait to try it all out!


----------



## girlygirl3

So excited - I found GOSH cosmetics at one of our Duane Reades (drugstore) in NYC!

I purchased:
Amazing Length'n Build WP mascara
Long lasting eyeliner pen (liquid) in Navy Blue
Brilliant shine lip gloss in 0058, a beautiful pink

I've worn the lip gloss already, of course  ;p and it feels really nice on!
I can't wait to try the rest!


----------



## nicci404

I am late in the game. My first bronzer.


----------



## Cait

The Bay:
MAC Blonde MSF & Aurora piggy
enra heat protectant mini
It's a 10 leave-in

Drugstore:
L'Oreal cream blush in Celestial
EverPure Masque


----------



## VoR

David Jones (Melbourne)

Napoleon Perdis Leather Brush Roll & Brush set (22 Brushes)
Clinique Eye Shadow Quad - Black Honey
Clinique Brush On Cream Liner - Black Honey
Clinique Gradient powder Blush - Black Honey


----------



## LovesYSL

I just ordered the Chantecaille Les Macarons palette (finally!) from Neiman Marcus and am now impatiently awaiting it's arrival!


----------



## RossSveback

gga said:


> I'm posting this as a warning to anyone else who might be interested in buying this item.  All I can say is be careful and be prepared to be aggravated.
> 
> I saw this post, got really excited about the product, so I placed an order immediately. SIX WEEKS and a Paypal claim later, I finally got a refund.  The seller, Ross Sveback, never acknowledged my purchase initially, was consistently slow to respond to emails, and when he did it was always with vague sorts of "oh, I'm so busy and so in demand I just can't possibly get to everything" kind of BS excuses for nonresponse.  After I think 8 days and 5 emails he told me he would be shipping out in a few days.
> 
> When I finally resorted to filing an INR claim with PayPal 4 weeks after payment, he responded with an "I'm just shocked!"  He promised to get back to me within 3 days with a tracking number.  Like all his fluffy, meaningless emails and promises, that one went unfulfilled too.  Fortunately for me, I didn't believe him, so I left the PayPal claim in place.  After 10 days of no response from him, either to me or to PayPal, they found in my favor and refunded.  He did contact me a day or two after the claim settled, saying that my box had been all over the western US, everywhere but in my city, and it had finally been returned to him.  I don't actually believe him at this point.  Yes, I think the USPS is incompetent, but I am certain the seller is just as incompetent and even less customer-service-oriented than the USPS.  It's possible he's telling the truth, but honestly, I don't care any more.  I wouldn't do business with him if he were giving the stuff away.
> 
> With shipping, the cost of this set is just under $200. That's way too much money to get half-hearted, completely uninterested CS.  This set is gorgeous and a total, unnecessary luxury.  I'd hoped to give a few to friends as holiday gifts.  But omg, guys, if anyone here is thinking of buying from him, please think twice. I've rarely faced this level of frustration from an online seller. I don't think the guy is a crook, I just don't think the guy cares about his business.  This is a vanity thing for him, I think, not something he actually takes seriously.  And if you have the flat-out nerve to charge nearly $200 for soap, you'd best take your business seriously.  If I wanted horrible customer service, I would buy cheap soap at the Kwik E Mart.
> 
> After all the frustration, I just wanted to make sure that there was a warning in place.  If someone orders, I hope they have chameleon's excellent experience, and not my 6 weeks of aggravation.  But honestly, there are tons of artisans doing gorgeous, handmade soaps who will actually appreciate the business and go to great lengths to provide outstanding CS.  This is not one of those artisans, sadly.


I specifically signed up for this website to respond to this customer's complaint.  I readily admit the ball got dropped on this.  I apologized repeatedly regarding the wait time, and had sent the product out to the customer.  Since I am a one-person business, I had to wait and see where the product actually was with USPS as this was a large amount of product - it would be a large hit for me financially.  I explained to her that it had been lost by USPS and I would keep her updated.  I did not email her daily as I personally do not need updates, and so I assumed (which was my error) that she did not need them until I had news.  Regardless - I refunded her money, it was me that hit the refund button on Paypal - NOT Paypal.  I did contact the customer AFTER I received the product back (last week) and communicated to her where the package had erroneously been sent.  She admitted to me that she herself had received two packages at her home that had been wrongly sent to her address - one being a $1500 necklace.  I take my business seriously and can attest to this being an isolated incident.  

I had felt bad, and was planning on sending her the package regardless - yet was ironically at the post office in line to actually send this when I received an email from a customer informing me of this post.  I was saddened that a week AFTER I had informed her of the full story, AND her confirming she too had had issues with the post office that she still chose to write this post.  

Sephora and Neiman Marcus both approached me and have been seriously considering carrying the soaps - I doubt if I was full of BS, this would be the case.  I wish this customer much happiness and hopefully no other merchant aside from me will ever cause her problems for the rest of her life.  I am not perfect - errors do happen.


----------



## crinks21

The Body Shop Extra Virgin minerals cream foundation in golden tan. It hides dark spots and blends well with my skin


----------



## Janiece

RossSveback said:


> Thank you - she is allowed to be/feel frustrated.  It was a huge lesson learned by me about communicating daily with customers if there are issues with their order.



Your soaps look beautiful! I hope to be able to try them one day.


----------



## auntie em

Le Metier de Beaute Splendid Frost Eye Kaleidoscope
Le Metier de Beaute Eyeshadow Brush
Le Metier de Beaute Eye Crease Brush
Le Metier de Beaute Sheer Brilliance Lip Gloss in La Belle
Le Metier de Beaute Lip Creme in Papaya Creme
3Lab Perfect Balancing Toner
3Lab Hydrating Vita
Laura Mercier Tightline Cake Eyeliner in Black Ebony
Laura Mercier Tightline Cake Eyeliner in Mahogany Brown
Laura Mercier Caviar Eye Liner in Chestnut
Laura Mercier Flat Eye Liner Brush
Laura Mercier Smokey Eye Brush


----------



## RossSveback

x


----------



## RossSveback

x


----------



## Cait

Bliss Youth as We Know It eye cream 
Maybelline Baby Lips, Pink Punch
NYC Smooth Skin Pressed Powder, Translucent
OPI Fresh Frog of Bel Air 
Revlon Timeless & Naughty


----------



## declaredbeauty

Got some goodies in the mail today:
NYX Concealer in a Jar in Nutmeg 
NYX Mega Shine Lip gloss in French Kiss or Tea Rose
BHCosmetics Waterproof Lipliner in Rouge and Maven 
Sigma Beauty Flat Top Synthetic Kabuki - F80


----------



## nicci404

Maybelline Master Precise Eyeliner 
Laura Mercier Lip Stain - Shy Pink


----------



## Ilgin

La Mer the moisturizing lotion 1.7 oz
Sisley Soir de Lune EDP 3.3 oz


----------



## i<3handbags

Sexy Peel Soap
Ickle Baby Bot bath bomb
Sex Bomb bath bomb
Free shower gel for being a VIP at the grand opening


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Paul Mitchell Shampoo, Conditioner, Root Lifter and Finishing Spray
Crabtree & Evelyn Rosewater Hand Cream


----------



## declaredbeauty

Went to Sally's for one item an came out with:
Gigi Wax Warmer, Muslin strips, and Wax.. 
China Glaze nail polish in Swing Baby
Acetone
ORS Hair Fertilizer


----------



## Kansashalo

Dior Blue-Tie Smoking Blue eyeshadow and nude lip gloss 
Bamboo Anti-breakage thermal protect ant spray


----------



## Spendaholic

Dior WaterLily 504 nail polish


----------



## Cait

Spendaholic said:
			
		

> Dior WaterLily 504 nail polish



Ooh I want this so bad! I'm hoping this
might be a substitute for my half-empty NARS Pokerface 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CountryGlamour

Pop Beauty - (Eye) Lid Bronzer
Pop Beauty - 3 Nail Polishes
ROC - Retinol Serum and Creams


----------



## CountryGlamour

declaredbeauty said:


> Went to Sally's for one item an came out with:
> Gigi Wax Warmer, Muslin strips, and Wax..
> China Glaze nail polish in Swing Baby
> Acetone
> ORS Hair Fertilizer



I have these. I've had a hard time using them on myself.


----------



## declaredbeauty

CountryGlamour said:


> I have these. I've had a hard time using them on myself.



Really? I tried it out yesterday and I loved it. I was on the phone/ listening to music while using it and it was easy and wasn't as painful as I thought.


----------



## CountryGlamour

declaredbeauty said:


> Really? I tried it out yesterday and I loved it. I was on the phone/ listening to music while using it and it was easy and wasn't as painful as I thought.



I'm not sure what I did wrong. I followed all of the instructions on waxing that I found. I had hair breakage instead of it coming out at the roots. Maybe it's my age. The older I get the less hair I have and the softer and thinner it is. That might be the reason.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Laura mercier radiance face primer
Nara concealer in custard

Also recd bday gift of 2 Fresh sugar lip balms


----------



## Tracy

nicci404 said:


> Maybelline Master Precise Eyeliner
> Laura Mercier Lip Stain - Shy Pink



What do you think of the LM lip stain?  Worth the $$?  I saw it on a Youtuber and it looked right up my alley!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Couldn't resist some more Maybelline BOGO 1/2 off goodies:

Fresh Pink & Peach Satin Blush
Too Cool & Pomegranate Punk Tattoo Shadow





And some B&BW


----------



## tasku

I have been a loyal Clarins product for almost 6 years... I think it's about time I change brand but I still have few of their products, so slowly I try to swap to other brand. Just bought Chanel Sublimage Eyecream, so far happy with it.


----------



## nicci404

Tracy said:


> What do you think of the LM lip stain?  Worth the $$?  I saw it on a Youtuber and it looked right up my alley!



I really like it. It is long lasting and not sticky. I also like it because it is not sheer. So I think it is worth it. That is how I found it too! I saw a review on it and it was in her top 10 lip products. So next day, I checked it out at Nordstrom


----------



## Spendaholic

Cait said:


> Ooh I want this so bad! I'm hoping this
> might be a substitute for my half-empty NARS Pokerface
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
*Cait* - The new Dior colour Forget-Me-Not is just like Nars Pokerface. Dior Waterlily is just like Chanel Jade, which i sadly missed. 

I can't make up my mind Do i get Dior Forget-Me-Not or Dior Purple Mix


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Spendaholic said:


> *Cait* - The new Dior colour Forget-Me-Not is just like Nars Pokerface. Dior Waterlily is just like Chanel Jade, which i sadly missed.
> 
> I can't make up my mind Do i get Dior Forget-Me-Not or Dior Purple Mix


 
I have both Forget Me Not and Purple Mix. Purple Mix is darker, more of a winter purple. If you don't want both, I say get the Forget Me Not for Spring


----------



## Tracy

nicci404 said:


> I really like it. It is long lasting and not sticky. I also like it because it is not sheer. So I think it is worth it. That is how I found it too! I saw a review on it and it was in her top 10 lip products. So next day, I checked it out at Nordstrom



Thanks Nicci!  I'm going to have to grab one!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Went to Target and bought some Sonia Kashuk makeup brushes and hair brush after reading the reviews on TPF.

Came home and opened the hair brush right away and started brushing my hair.  OMG...feels SO good.  I need to go out and buy more!!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

LAvuittongirl said:


> Went to Target and bought some Sonia Kashuk makeup brushes and hair brush after reading the reviews on TPF.
> 
> Came home and opened the hair brush right away and started brushing my hair. OMG...feels SO good. I need to go out and buy more!!!!


 
That's a Sonia Kashuk hair brush?  I'll have to check it out.

Love that crease brush!  I use mine everyday!


----------



## Cait

Spendaholic said:


> *Cait* - The new Dior colour Forget-Me-Not is just like Nars Pokerface. Dior Waterlily is just like Chanel Jade, which i sadly missed.
> 
> I can't make up my mind Do i get Dior Forget-Me-Not or Dior Purple Mix


 
Ooh, it's Forget-Me-Not I need then


----------



## Ursula79

*Estee Lauder*
Sensuous Satin Body Lotion

AND

*Bella Pierre*
Vanilla Bean Lip Balm


----------



## Spendaholic

it'sanaddiction said:


> I have both Forget Me Not and Purple Mix. Purple Mix is darker, more of a winter purple. If you don't want both, I say get the Forget Me Not for Spring


 


Cait said:


> Ooh, it's Forget-Me-Not I need then


 
 I'm going to my local Dior counter next week to take a look at both, but i'm thinking i'll get Forget-Me-Not.

My new Beauty Purchase Laura Mercier Hydrating Foundation Primer


----------



## glitterpear83

Stila love at first blush palette.  So pink & sparkly & pretty!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sephora Hello Kitty nail clippers
Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip eyeshadow palette in Nude
L'Oreal Voluminous mascara in Carbon Black
L'Oreal Lineur Intense liner in Carbon Black
L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadow in Iced Latte
Maybelline Color Tattoo eyeshadow in Bad to the Bronze


----------



## mspera

Maybelline - baby lips (quenched and pink punch) 

Lip smacker - cotton candy

So! Funny / cute moment to go along with these. My husband and I dropped in target tonight to see if they had these - I had to carve out a tiny bit of time to shop. I have been really busy!! I am so excited to find the baby lips (there were 2 left on the shelf after I got mine) -- and the lip smackers i saw in a magazine and wanted to try them again  -- and went to the register. In a completely genuine and positive voice with a smile on my face I told the guy "I am so excited to try these lip balms". He looked at me with a face of being very puzzled. And realized I was totally serious.  He said "really"? I said "yes" -- he was like "oh, okay cool!". 

I guess ya had to be there but it was funny - I thought my tPF gals would totally think it was cute and funny. I am about to open up the baby lips and try them out. 

Oh! I saw this quote the other day and it kind of goes with that scenario:

The art of being happy lies in the power of extracting happiness from common things.


----------



## kristinized

Lynnderella nail polish
Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Pink Truffle
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara - but I don't like the weird new brush


----------



## ShoeLover

*mspera*-you're so cute!!! The same thing happened to my @ walgreens with a magazine (vogue with the olsen twins on the cover)! BTW, I've been using the green  baby lips for about a month now, and I love it!
I am sooo glad I found this thread!!!!!


----------



## pupeluv

The Body Shop stuff


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Clinique Almost Lipstick - Flirty Honey
Bare Minerals Coffee Bean Eye Liner


----------



## Kansashalo

Chanel Rouge Coco lip balm
MAC Viva Glam VI
MAC mineralized e/s in Twilight Falls


----------



## declaredbeauty

mspera said:


> Maybelline - baby lips (quenched and pink punch)
> 
> Lip smacker - cotton candy
> 
> So! Funny / cute moment to go along with these. My husband and I dropped in target tonight to see if they had these - I had to carve out a tiny bit of time to shop. I have been really busy!! I am so excited to find the baby lips (there were 2 left on the shelf after I got mine) -- and the lip smackers i saw in a magazine and wanted to try them again  -- and went to the register. In a completely genuine and positive voice with a smile on my face I told the guy "I am so excited to try these lip balms". He looked at me with a face of being very puzzled. And realized I was totally serious.  He said "really"? I said "yes" -- he was like "oh, okay cool!".
> 
> I guess ya had to be there but it was funny - I thought my tPF gals would totally think it was cute and funny. I am about to open up the baby lips and try them out.
> 
> Oh! I saw this quote the other day and it kind of goes with that scenario:
> 
> The art of being happy lies in the power of extracting happiness from common things.




 I do that too! Somethings I get so excited about the little things!


----------



## declaredbeauty

The walmart near me finally started carrying WnW so I picked up WnW blush in Heather Silk


----------



## lolitablue

I wanted to retrieve my birthday gift from Sephora so I order the B & B straight hair lotion and a couple of other small items.






Below are the samples that came with the 100 Points Perk! They are fun!!!


----------



## ashleyroe

lolitablue said:


> I wanted to retrieve my birthday gift from Sephora so I order the B & B straight hair lotion and a couple of other small items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the samples that came with the 100 Points Perk! They are fun!!!


 

let me know how that bb straight stuff is! i just put it on my wishlist.


----------



## lolitablue

ashleyroe said:


> let me know how that bb straight stuff is! i just put it on my wishlist.


 
Definitely using this weekend so I will report back!!!


----------



## All About LV

ashleyroe said:


> let me know how that bb straight stuff is! i just put it on my wishlist.


it worked ok for me but I eventually went back to my chi silk infusion
I got samples of the shampoo/cond at sephora also but I didnt care for them.  Thank god for samples! lol

not many products can handle my course, thick, long hair, unfortunately
if anyone has this type of hair and has tried any other good products please let me know


----------



## mspera

My first-purchased Deborah Lippmann! 

Pop Life


----------



## nicci404

Bobbi Brown - my first items from the brand. 

Rose Gold Shimmerbrick - from the Rose Gold collection
Rich Gloss - Dusty Rose


----------



## Jax808




----------



## Jax808

Bought old OPI collection ( Serena Williams) at Marshall's for $7.99


----------



## auntie em

Clarins Instant Make-Up Remover
Lancome Visionnaire
Laura Mercier Sheer Lip Color in Baby Lips
Tarina Tarantino Jewel Mirror in Lilac Crush
2 x Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation oil free perfecting creme (30ml each) - 100 pt perk at Sephora only this weekend.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Retin-a-$10 w insurance


----------



## Kansashalo

Jax808 said:


> View attachment 1580157
> 
> 
> View attachment 1580159
> 
> 
> Bought old OPI collection ( Serena Williams) at Marshall's for $7.99



I LOVE the Serena Williams Grape...Set...Match (which I bought at TJ Maxx too lol).  The purple is gorgeous and the top coat will look great with every polish you have.


----------



## Samia

Lancome and GWP


----------



## Samia

Birch box goodies and Clarisonic replacement heads


----------



## GingerSnap527

Rusk W8less Hair Dryer (we'll see if it is a keeper or not)
OPI Pink-ing of You
Orly Rock Solid
Biore Nose Pore Strips
Burt Bees Coconut Foot Cream
Maybelline Bad to the Bronze Eye Tattoo (only 3 containers left in Ulta, the other 2 colors were the purple and orange)


----------



## Cait

Loose Buttons box 
Maybelline Tattoo Cream in Fierce & Tangy
VICHY Men sensitive skin shaving set for The Boy

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## girlygirl3

My latest skincare - it's from L'Occitane!

Creme Divine moisturizer
Brightening Facial Exfoliator (tube)
Brightening Moisture mask (this is the product I tried that made me go back!)
Regard Divin, or Divine Eyes (I'm still looking for an eye cream that works for me)

I was lucky when I walked into the L'Occitane store.  I was helped by a lovely facialist who gave me an in-store facial!  It was indeed divine!  I knew I wanted to purchase the moisture mask, but I wanted to know about their other products.  My skin feels tight even with moisturizer.  Karen said you don't have a dewy look and she was right!  Karen's complexion by the way looked fabulous!  I enjoyed my facial and am happy with what I purchased!


----------



## Kansashalo

Here is what I scored today:


----------



## MrsTGreen

Nars eyeliner in Rue Bonaparte
L'Oreal nail polish in VIP Status
Bath & Body Works scrub in Aruba Coconut
Bath & Body Works hand gel in I Love Cake


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> My latest skincare - it's from L'Occitane!
> 
> Creme Divine moisturizer
> Brightening Facial Exfoliator (tube)
> Brightening Moisture mask (this is the product I tried that made me go back!)
> Regard Divin, or Divine Eyes (I'm still looking for an eye cream that works for me)
> 
> I was lucky when I walked into the L'Occitane store.  I was helped by a lovely facialist who gave me an in-store facial!  It was indeed divine!  I knew I wanted to purchase the moisture mask, but I wanted to know about their other products.  My skin feels tight even with moisturizer.  Karen said you don't have a dewy look and she was right!  Karen's complexion by the way looked fabulous!  I enjoyed my facial and am happy with what I purchased!



The moisture mask sounds interesting! I am using a couple right now but on the hunt for a better one. What gave you the dewy look - the mask?


----------



## DivaCrat09

*I recently purchased Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara and REVLON ColorStay Long Wear Nail Polish...I have been wearing it for almost a week and it's still there...It's unreal.  I will be purchasing more. 

I did a review on these two if anybody is interested.*

REVLON ColorStay Long Wear in Passionate Pink:


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> The moisture mask sounds interesting! I am using a couple right now but on the hunt for a better one. What gave you the dewy look - the mask?


 
Yes!  And the moisturizer!  If you're already happy with your moisturizer, then you don't need this one.  Mine (Caudalie Cru) isn't working for me in the winter.  

The moisture mask sinks into your skin when you apply it and you definitely feel it.  It isn't a rinse off mask, but you tissue off the excess after 10 minutes.  I think this is a night treatment.  Actually, you can leave it on overnight too (I blot first)!


----------



## spaceprincess

I was in NYC visiting the parents and got quite a stash of goodies. While I was away I also got some goodies in the mail. Got them all gather up this morning. 

Lush Bath 
Fizzbanger Ballistic​Vanilla Fountain​Butterball​Magic M Bubble Bar - special for Valentine day. Love that it look so much like shroom from Super Mario​Lush Soap  - Honey I Washed the Kids 
Sabon Body Scrub 
Lavender Apple​Tropic​Sabon Mud Face Mask 
MUFE Lapshine 
D4 Shimmering Grenadine​D8 Baby Pink​MUFE Rouge Artist Intense 34 Satin light raspberry 
Cargo blush Amalfi (My sister's gift) 
OPI Midnight in Moscow 
OPI Dulce de leche 
Prevail Diamond District

I also got in the mail Zoya in Tao and Jem, introduction box for Julep Maven with Maya, Taylor and the Hand cream.


----------



## bnjj

- Ole Henriksen Three Little Wonders 

- Rec'd Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation free


----------



## All About LV

Trend Tips Sparkle Cheetah nail strips, Pink Nail Gel Coat(cant live w/o it), Carols Daughter Macadamia Heat Protection Serum, KaT Von D Mad Max nailpolish and Sephora Smoothing primer

also got 3 samples I've wanted to try: Benefit Porefessional Primer, Perricone Intensive Pore Minimizer and Caudalie Premiere Cru the Eye cream


----------



## bnjj

2 Maybelline Baby Lips


----------



## gnourtmat

YSL lipstick in lingerie pink






don't mind the starburst! I posted on instagram what I got at target lol... I decided to try out revlon's lip butter and maybelline's illegal length mascara!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE Aqua Eyes liner in 0L, 2L, 11L


----------



## Sophie-Rose

100ml bottle of SJP Lovely... for 10!!!!!!!!
&
Olay Definity Colour Enhancer on sale for 13


----------



## missjenny2679

^^^If you don't mind me asking...where did you pick up the SJP Lovely? That's a steal, and I actually need to get more!


----------



## FutureMrsD

Oh my gosh! Mary Kay Micro Dermabrasion mini set and satin hands in peach. Love the pampering I get from the small 5 min out of my day, plus I smell like fresh peaches! Who doesn't love that lol


----------



## Jax808

FutureMrsD said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh! Mary Kay Micro Dermabrasion mini set and satin hands in peach. Love the pampering I get from the small 5 min out of my day, plus I smell like fresh peaches! Who doesn't love that lol



I've been wanting to purchase this, I've heard so many good things about.


----------



## declaredbeauty

was gifted:
Loreal Wear Infinite eyeshadows in: Antique brown, brushed suede, glistening sea, and midnight sky 
Loreal dual pencil sharpener


----------



## Sophie-Rose

missjenny2679 said:


> ^^^If you don't mind me asking...where did you pick up the SJP Lovely? That's a steal, and I actually need to get more!



Got it from a small store in the Netherlands that's closing down... sorry!


----------



## Lucysky

Tom Ford Blush in Flush


----------



## CountryGlamour

I ordered butter London's new polishes - Trout Pout, Knackered and Disco Biscuit. They haven't arrived yet.


----------



## BunnySlippers

Sophie-Rose said:


> Got it from a small store in the Netherlands that's closing down... sorry!


 
What store is that? (am from the Netherlands too!)
I grabbed my SJP Lovely bottle on sale too, but not that cheap!

Have you noticed that HE perfumes, make up and skincare you can find really cheap nowadays in Holland? They have this sale a few times a year (after each season) and you can usually grab some nice products for the fraction of the price. They didn't have that a few years ago.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

BunnySlippers said:
			
		

> What store is that? (am from the Netherlands too!)
> I grabbed my SJP Lovely bottle on sale too, but not that cheap!
> 
> Have you noticed that HE perfumes, make up and skincare you can find really cheap nowadays in Holland? They have this sale a few times a year (after each season) and you can usually grab some nice products for the fraction of the price. They didn't have that a few years ago.



Not sure of the name, not a store I've been to before, but it was one of those small privatly owned stores and i got the last bottle &#128522; 
Bijenkorf and V&D always have SJP Lovely on sale during dwazedagen/circus, that's when I normally get mine.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

LUSH Sympathy For The Skin body cream
LUSH The Ex-Factor bath bomb
LUSH Snowcake holiday soap
Wet n Wild Fast Dry polish in How I Met Your Magenta
ELF Studio Tinted Moisturizer in Porcelain
Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Peach Parfait
Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Nutrient Spray


----------



## Samia

My buys this week


----------



## kristinized

Stopped at Ulta yesterday and of course spent more than I should have. I got 2 orly mineral fx nail polish colors I hadn't seen before, and finally found maybelline color tattoo eye shadow in pomergranate punk!


----------



## khuit

Rouge Bunny Rouge shadow in Bejwelled Skylark. Beautiful and amazingly pigmented. I wear with the fire drops loose pigment in Embrace of Cashmere.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Went to MAC and purchased: Soft and Gentle MSF and a 204 lash brush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

PTR Retinol Fusion PM and Sephora Neon Lip Balm in Crazy Coral

The balm has an orange jello appearance, lol! But on the lips it turns to a bright pinkish coral. I like it


----------



## spaceprincess

Shopping spree last night
Maybelline Color Tattoo - Too Cool Maybelline Color Tattoo - Bad to the Bronze Sonia Kashuk hair brush Rimmel Lasting Finish Pro - Hard Metal Rimmel Lasting Finish Pro - Rags to Riches Nicole by OPI - Love Your Life Essie Lux Effect - Pure Pearlfection Essie Spring 2012 - Navigate her Essie Spring 2012 - Orange, It's Obvious!


----------



## Kansashalo

Milani Baked Bronzer in Soleil
Milani 3D Glitz Glamour Gloss in Leading Lady


----------



## MrsTGreen

Citra(nail strengthener) by Nail Tek for soft, peeling nails


----------



## hesser

just purchased the following and am thrilled will all!

korres pomegranate moisturizer (keeps my oily t-zone in check)
dhc cleansing oli
mychelle sunscreen spf 28


----------



## ashleyroe

just picked up redken clensing shampoo. didn't realize what had accumalated on my hair, it's gone now though!

also another sally's growth treatment pen for my nails.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Obagi Elastiderm Eye Treatment
Armani Eyeliner #5 Copper
Sara Happ  The Lip Slip Gloss


----------



## CountryGlamour

I got these yesterday from Bath and Body Works.


----------



## DivaCrat09

I have a lot of stuff (eye shadows, false eyelashes, brushes, lipstick and lip liner) and I have swatches in my video! 

​


----------



## Lucysky

Chanel Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadow in Émerveillé


----------



## DivaCrat09

*Ok so I couldn't resist. I went to Walmart today and got a couple of things. 

REVLON Color Stay Nail Polish in Red Carpet #120
Sally Hansen Insta Dry Top Coat (dries in 30 seconds - this really works)
*


----------



## Ilgin

La Mer the cleansing lotion 6.7 oz
La Mer the eye concentrate 0.5 oz
La Mer the lip balm .32 oz
La Mer the tonic 6.7oz


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Samia said:


> My buys this week



Okay, what is TokyoMilk? The name alone has me intrigued!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I ordered the Naked2 palette and the Sigma Miss Bunny vegan brushes yesterday. I am sooo excited to get them in the mail! I also ordered a pair of Chanel eyeglasses I'm expecting. I'll post pictures when I get them!


----------



## smurfgirl06

I bought Maybelline Bouncy Blush, Maybelline Color Tattoo eye shadow, a bunch of Nerd Lacquer nail polishes, Booths lip gloss set, and DKNY Be Golden Delicious.


----------



## ShoeLover

Finaly got the YSL rouge volupte in Peach Passion and Sensual Silk. Also got Mac Lickable and its perfect match NYX lipliner in bloom. Aveda body wash and body lotion. L'occitane Lavender hand cream. 
Sorry for the blurry pic!


----------



## sunglow

Josie Maran Whipped Argan Oil in Vanilla & Apricot
Carol's Daughter Dry Oil Mist in Almond Cookie
MAC Mineralize Blush in Fresh Honey
Revlon Colorburst Lipgloss in Rosegold
NYX Bronze Smokey Look Kit


----------



## nicci404

Shu Uemura - Silk Bloom Conditioner & Cleansing Oil Shampoo


----------



## declaredbeauty

Lucysky said:


> Chanel Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadow in Émerveillé



This is love.


----------



## sugarette

Just got my Naked 2 Palette.. I truly love the colors.


----------



## auntie em

I pre-ordered some items from the NARS Spring 2012 at Nordstroms:
Paramaribo Duo E/S
Douce France Trio E/S
Lhasa E/S
Bilbao lipstick
Valparaiso Pure Matte Lipstick
Deep Throat Set - presell GWP
Mini Orgasam - free gift




Makeup Removing Water
Mexican Rose Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil
Bahama Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
Multi Protect Primer
Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer
Best of Lips Palette - gwp
Mini Orgasm - free gift




And because I couldn't resist:
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick Compact - Wild Rose
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Wash Eye Shadow - Rose Gold


----------



## musthaveseenher

Chanel Glossimer in Pink Pulsion. My new favourite.


----------



## Stilettolife

tarte concealer
sephora concealer brush
urban decay 24/7 eye pencil in perversion


----------



## girlygirl3

auntie em said:


> I pre-ordered some items from the NARS Spring 2012 at Nordstroms:
> Paramaribo Duo E/S
> Douce France Trio E/S
> Lhasa E/S
> Bilbao lipstick
> Valparaiso Pure Matte Lipstick
> Deep Throat Set - presell GWP
> Mini Orgasam - free gift
> 
> View attachment 1590951
> 
> 
> Makeup Removing Water
> Mexican Rose Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil
> Bahama Velvet Matte Lip Pencil
> Multi Protect Primer
> Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer
> Best of Lips Palette - gwp
> Mini Orgasm - free gift
> 
> View attachment 1590955
> 
> 
> And because I couldn't resist:
> Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick Compact - Wild Rose
> Bobbi Brown Shimmer Wash Eye Shadow - Rose Gold
> 
> View attachment 1590995


 
Gorgeous haul!

I like the NARS Best of Lips palette, though it's a gwp, and BB Shimmer Brick, though I don't care for the shimmer!


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> Shu Uemura - Silk Bloom Conditioner & Cleansing Oil Shampoo


 

Nice!  Have you used the haircare before?


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Nice!  Have you used the haircare before?



No, never have. Read reviews on it for awhile so decided to try it out. Hopefully it is as good as the reviews say! I never spent so much on haircare before...yikes...LOL


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> No, never have. Read reviews on it for awhile so decided to try it out. Hopefully it is as good as the reviews say! I never spent so much on haircare before...yikes...LOL


 
Yeah, pricey, LOL!  Let us know what you think!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Retail Therapy at Sephora + wanted to take advantage of the Laura Mercier 500 pt perk


----------



## auntie em

girlygirl3 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous haul!
> 
> I like the NARS Best of Lips palette, though it's a gwp, and BB Shimmer Brick, though I don't care for the shimmer!



Thanks girlygirl3. I think I'm off to a good start with my resolution to start using makeup


----------



## shoppaholic

Maybelline mascara in black


----------



## Kansashalo

declaredbeauty said:


> Retail Therapy at Sephora + wanted to take advantage of the Laura Mercier 500 pt perk



What?? So it's no longer that OPI set *makes plans to visit Sephora after work*


----------



## pinkmom66

Bobbi Brown Shell Eyeshadow
MAC Vapour Eye Shadow
MAC Infinitely Likable Lipgloss
MAC Sweetie L/S
MAC Creme De La Femme L/S


----------



## merekat703

Aveda Tea, YSL Rouge Volupte No 7


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Yeah, pricey, LOL!  Let us know what you think!



I used it this morning. I *love* it! I wish I didn't cause of the price tag. I could tell the difference after I got out and after I blow dried my hair - no tangles, shiny, no frizz, and much more manageable. My hair is thick and somewhat coarse. It feels soft. I keep touching it. And it doesn't feel weigh downed like some brands I have used, I hate that feeling!


----------



## mspera

Hi ladies! Here are some lovely purchases from today 

Clinique - deep comfort body butter. Love this. Rich w/o being greasy and no scent, which is nice for days when you just want great moisture, but no scent. 

YSL rouge volupte - my first!! #13 - peche passion.  Love!!

Too faced lip insurance - first time trying this. The gal at sephora recommended and had it under the YSL lippie and the staying power was pleasantly nice! Even after a snack and water!

Deborah Lippmann. Shape of my heart. Love! Went and had a mani this afternoon. 

Dior - beauty awakening rehydrating mask. Great product. Love this. Feels great on and hydrates so well!


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> I used it this morning. I *love* it! I wish I didn't cause of the price tag. I could tell the difference after I got out and after I blow dried my hair - no tangles, shiny, no frizz, and much more manageable. My hair is thick and somewhat coarse. It feels soft. I keep touching it. And it doesn't feel weigh downed like some brands I have used, I hate that feeling!


 
It sounds wonderful!
I like when you spend more and you get a good return!


----------



## whatscute

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
Max Factor Eyeshadow in African Violet
Elta MD UV Clear


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Bought a few make-up products over the weekend.

Bobbi Brown Creamy concealer kit
Laura Mercier Primer
Mac lipstick in A Perfect Day and MSF in Redhead


----------



## MrsTGreen

Baby shampoo(for makeup brushes)
Maybelline 24 hr tattoo eyeshadows in Tool Cool & Bold Gold
Maybelline Dream Nude Airfoam foundation in Natural Beige
Sephora by OPI restorative hand moisturizer


----------



## Sophie-Rose

BunnySlippers said:
			
		

> What store is that? (am from the Netherlands too!)
> I grabbed my SJP Lovely bottle on sale too, but not that cheap!
> 
> Have you noticed that HE perfumes, make up and skincare you can find really cheap nowadays in Holland? They have this sale a few times a year (after each season) and you can usually grab some nice products for the fraction of the price. They didn't have that a few years ago.



It's on sale in ici paris xl this week!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Mac Lipsticks: Dish It Up & Innocence Beware


----------



## Cait

In prep for this weekend's Bonus Redemption @ Murale. (20x the Points at SDM)

BE eyeshadow in Nude Beach
Benefit They're Real! mascara
Fekkai Color Care shampoo
L'Oreal Fairest Nude lipstick
Lancome Color Design lipstick in Pale Lip
QUO Nail Polish Remover


----------



## mspera

Chanel illusion d ombre - illusoire


----------



## BellaLuella

Purchased Loreal elinett hairspray, my first time trying


----------



## Necromancer

I bought three Chanel items today from Myer (an Aussie department store). I got foundation (Vitalumiere satin smoothing fluid make-up in 40 Beige), concealer (Eclat Lumiere highlighting face pen in 40 Beige Moyen) and moisturiser (Ultra correction lift):


----------



## Marinela

Sephora Hot Hues Neon Lip Balm


----------



## auntie em

Lancome Bright Expert + GWP 
black cosmetic bag
Mini Visionnaire
Mini Genefique
Mini Refill 3X moisturizer
Juicy Tubes in Moulin Rose
Cils Booster XL
Hynose Doll Lashes


----------



## Cait

Murale Bonus Redemption - cashed in 95000 Points for $250 worth of stuff; all I had to pay was the taxes 

Bobbi Brown Rose Gold Shimmerbrick 
Caudaie Pulpe Vitaminee 1st Wrinkle Serum
Chanel illusion d'ombre - Illusoire 
Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel
NARS Love Rite set (Amour/Desire Duo, Greek Holiday & Turkish Delight minis, Orgasm Illuminator)
Preven's wipes (and they suck)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Giorgio Armani Eyes To Kill mascara


----------



## bnjj

Cait said:


> Murale Bonus Redemption - cashed in 95000 Points for $250 worth of stuff; all I had to pay was the taxes
> 
> Bobbi Brown Rose Gold Shimmerbrick
> Caudaie Pulpe Vitaminee 1st Wrinkle Serum
> Chanel illusion d'ombre - Illusoire
> Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel
> NARS Love Rite set (Amour/Desire Duo, Greek Holiday & Turkish Delight minis, Orgasm Illuminator)
> Preven's wipes (and they suck)


 
Murale isn't having bonus redemption here right now but SDM is and I am really tempted to go spend some points.


----------



## Cait

bnjj said:


> Murale isn't having bonus redemption here right now but SDM is and I am really tempted to go spend some points.


 
Go Go Go !


----------



## nursie

tarte amazonian clay foundation in medium
maybelline 24 hr tattoo creme gel eyeshadow in tenacious teal


----------



## alita24

My purchases within the last 3 weeks... I didn't realize it was so much until I put it all together. Yikes :/

From the left:
1. Tarte - Lights, Camera, Splashes mascara. Used it on my last trip to Cancun and loved how it stay put, even in the ocean. 
2. YSL - Pure Chromatics no. 5. Haven't tested it out yet but it's so pretty!
3. Smashbox Limitless waterproof eyeliner. Love it! HG for me. 
4. Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich foundation, 3.5. My new HG. Sheer but buildable and a perfect match for my skin. 
5. Bobbi Brown Extreme Party mascara -freebie sample! Not crazy about it at all. Will be my off-day mascara...AFTER maybelline falsies!
6. Estée Lauder Sumptuous Extreme mascara. Loved the original Sumptuous so I'm gonna give the extreme a try. Got it today so I haven't tried it yet. 
7. Bobbi Brown blush in nectar. Heart! Love how pigmented it is (just need a little bit!). It's also perfectly matte. 
8. NARS orgasm. Meh! This blush needs building so I'm not sure how long it will last me. It also gets quite shimmery (as you build) and I'm not into all that glitter! The colour is undeniably pretty however, but it's a shame that it only lasts a few hours (though the sparkles last all day). 
9. NARS casino bronzer. Love it! Just need one swipe on my brush for my whole face.
10. Laura Mercier secret camouflage concealer in 2. Decent...but I'm not in love. 
11. Lancôme eye shadow in ink. Simple black eyeshadow. It was on sale.


----------



## noon

YSL Teint Radiance foundation
Chanel Illusion D'ombre in emerveille


----------



## chrunchy

Dior Rosy Glow
Butter London Trout Pout


----------



## pupeluv

Just a few things over a couple of weeks; iQ Derma SkinTensive xCel, iQ Derma Cell Defense, Kronos Liquid Theory, DHC Cleansing Oil, and Hourglass Visionaire Eye Shadow Duo in Gypsy.


----------



## applecrumble

MAC blush in Tenderling
Maybelline Illegal Length mascara


----------



## All About LV

blush horizon de chanel....sooo beautiful


----------



## All About LV

BellaLuella said:


> Purchased Loreal elinett hairspray, my first time trying


do you like?

I am always tempted to buy when I see it in the store as it is voted like #1 or something but I dont like aerosols...dunno if that would prevent me from liking it or not


----------



## bnjj

bnjj said:


> Murale isn't having bonus redemption here right now but SDM is and I am really tempted to go spend some points.


 


Cait said:


> Go Go Go !


 
You enabler, you!!

I was wrong; Murale IS having the bonus redemption here and their offer is better than SDM's. Unfortunately they don't carry Chanel or Nars here.

I redeemed 95,000 pts and got $250 in free product. Just paid $13 in taxes.  Their point program is so generous and it's SOOOO easy to rack them up.

- 3 Bobbi Brown Shimmer Bricks (one for me, two as gifts) - Rose Gold
- Bobbi Brown Foundation
- Bobbi Brown Lipgloss - Rose Gold
- Bioderma Sensibio

The blotting papers are from a purchase at Sally's.

Also bought Dior Waterlily Vernis and Garden Party Clutch Palette (not at Murale).


----------



## declaredbeauty

Cait said:


> Murale Bonus Redemption - cashed in 95000 Points for $250 worth of stuff; all I had to pay was the taxes
> 
> Bobbi Brown Rose Gold Shimmerbrick
> Caudaie Pulpe Vitaminee 1st Wrinkle Serum
> Chanel illusion d'ombre - Illusoire
> Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel
> NARS Love Rite set (Amour/Desire Duo, Greek Holiday & Turkish Delight minis, Orgasm Illuminator)
> Preven's wipes (and they suck)





bnjj said:


> You enabler, you!!
> 
> I was wrong; Murale IS having the bonus redemption here and their offer is better than SDM's. Unfortunately they don't carry Chanel or Nars here.
> 
> I redeemed 95,000 pts and got $250 in free product. Just paid $13 in taxes.  Their point program is so generous and it's SOOOO easy to rack them up.
> 
> - 3 Bobbi Brown Shimmer Bricks (one for me, two as gifts) - Rose Gold
> - Bobbi Brown Foundation
> - Bobbi Brown Lipgloss - Rose Gold
> - Bioderma Sensibio
> 
> The blotting papers are from a purchase at Sally's.
> 
> Also bought Dior Waterlily Vernis and Garden Party Clutch Palette (not at Murale).



Awesome hauls! I need to move where you two live!


----------



## calicaliente

Nars Taos blush


----------



## Cait

bnjj said:


> You enabler, you!!
> 
> I was wrong; Murale IS having the bonus redemption here and their offer is better than SDM's. Unfortunately they don't carry Chanel or Nars here.
> 
> I redeemed 95,000 pts and got $250 in free product. Just paid $13 in taxes. Their point program is so generous and it's SOOOO easy to rack them up.
> 
> - 3 Bobbi Brown Shimmer Bricks (one for me, two as gifts) - Rose Gold
> - Bobbi Brown Foundation
> - Bobbi Brown Lipgloss - Rose Gold
> - Bioderma Sensibio
> 
> The blotting papers are from a purchase at Sally's.
> 
> Also bought Dior Waterlily Vernis and Garden Party Clutch Palette (not at Murale).


 
Shimmerbrick twins! You have good taste 

I'm so sad Murale here (Toronto) doesn't have Dior


----------



## Cait

declaredbeauty said:


> Awesome hauls! I need to move where you two live!


 
Sometimes, I'd half-consider giving up Murale & SDM for a Target sooner


----------



## lyse

All About LV said:


> blush horizon de chanel....sooo beautiful


Gorgeous.


----------



## Kansashalo

Korres Yoghurt Regimen Kit
Sephora Volume Booster l/g in Seduce Me
Sephora VIB NARS gift
100 pt perk - LaVanilla in Vanilla Blackerry


----------



## bnjj

I can't decide if I want that Nars gift or not.

I love the Korres Yogurt line.


----------



## Kansashalo

It's really nice (don't know why I didn't think to take a pic of the items  ).  They are basically smaller Nars items (same quality of packaging, etc.) and the black cloth bag is thick too (not cheap).  If you need something from Sephora as I did, I'd get it.


----------



## Cait

Murale Spend & Splurge:

Bioderma Sensibio
Chanel May nail polish
Guerlain Kiss Kiss gloss #827
Shiseido Eyelash Curler


----------



## Lucysky

Chanel - Gold Fingers


----------



## Sophie-Rose

30ml bottle of Valentino Rock 'n Rose couture - on sale for &#8364;7,50!!!


----------



## Updtatedtrends

MAC Nail polishes 
Toco Toucan
Oriele Orange
Sandpiper


----------



## BellaLuella

All About LV said:


> do you like?
> 
> I am always tempted to buy when I see it in the store as it is voted like #1 or something but I dont like aerosols...dunno if that would prevent me from liking it or not



I have not had a chance to try it yet.. lol I got to get on it this weekend hopefully I will do my hair


----------



## MrsTGreen

www.i974.photo





bucket.com

Sonia Kashuk Pointed Eyeliner Brush
YSL Rouge Volupte Lipstick in 28
MAC Brush Cleaner
Sephora VIB Nars Gift
MUFE Aqua Cream Color in 16


----------



## MrsTGreen

^Forgot to add Revlon Photoready Perfecting Primer


----------



## BellaLuella

Went to sallys purchased teasing brush on sale 2.99 love teasing brushes! Sallys brand of goody spin pin in sale for 3 99 been dying to try these just been waiting for good price then finally some clips for when I am curling my hair.


----------



## girlygirl3

Today I got:
NARS Easy Lover lipgloss
MUFE WP Smoky Lash mascara


----------



## sunglow

Maybelline Baby Lips in Peach Kiss
L'Oreal Colour Riche nail polish in Now You Sea Me
MAC Tendertone in Hush, Hush
Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream
Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer


----------



## twilldy

My Recent Purchases
Click the link to watch the video i made on what i bought 






http://twilldy.blogspot.com/2012/02/february-haul.html


----------



## mspera

Dior hydra life pro youth comfort creme

Chanel glossimer - plasir 

Body shop - chocomania - shower cream and body lotion (in cute little candy wrapper looking package)

Body shop - mini coconut body butter

Body shop - mini chocomania body scrub (smells amazing!!) kind of like brownies!  I had been wanting to try this scent ever since they started talking about it online, but wanted to smell / try irl before purchasing.  I figured I would try in small doses to start out 

Lip smackers - pink lemonade - love the smell!


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'Oreal Elnett Hairspray
Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse Foundation(Nude)


----------



## carousel eyes

Benefit: Porefessional pore minimizing balm/primer
Revlon: Lip Butters in Raspberry Pie and Lollipop
Essie: Nail polish in Dive Bar
Soap & Glory: Hand Food hand cream
Lush: No Drought dry shampoo


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Sheer Candy lip balm in no. 4 Succulent Pomegranate
Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy - Valentine's Day gift from the hubs
Chanel Tentation nail polish 541


----------



## Necromancer

Yesterday I bought Chanel pressed powder, Chanel Inimitable Intense mascara, and three Chanel NPs - Vendetta, Rose Insolent and Gondola.


----------



## nicci404

Necromancer said:


> Yesterday I bought Chanel pressed powder, Chanel Inimitable Intense mascara, and three Chanel NPs - Vendetta, Rose Insolent and Gondola.



nice! but where did you find Gondola? I have been to four Nordstrom counters and all the SAs told me it was discontinued  I don't see it on the site either.


----------



## Necromancer

^ I bought mine from Myer, a department store here in Australia. Have you tried searching online for it?


----------



## bnjj

- Essie Muchi Muchi (I only just started wearing polish on my fingers after having gel/acrylic nails for the past decade)
- OPI Drying Drops
- OPI polish - something about gargantuan grapes - don't recall exact name
- Bare Minerals e/s quad in The Truth
- Too Faced Candelight
- Sephora bonus - NARS gift 
- Sally Hansen nail polish - don't recall the name
- Sally Hansen Cuticle Remover


----------



## gidramom

Skin 79 Super BB cream. I don't really have any skin problem except aging, lol. But after a few times of use, I can tell this cream works much much better than any foundation.

Also I got a Stila brush set for $14(!) on Gifting Grace.


----------



## nicci404

Necromancer said:


> ^ I bought mine from Myer, a department store here in Australia. Have you tried searching online for it?



The only place I have seen it so far is Ebay. Thanks


----------



## jennyx0

Sorry for the horrible Blackberry pic!






My first Dior lipstick in Model 564 and a repurchase of Benefit's bad gal mascara


----------



## Cait

Marcelle Light-Medium BB Cream (so excited!!) & Avene Thermal Water spray.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## spaceprincess

Yay mail from Sephora!


----------



## spaceprincess

spaceprincess said:
			
		

> Yay mail from Sephora!



Arg picture failed to attach... sorry


----------



## declaredbeauty

Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Ebloui 
MAC Lipglass in Lust
MAC 286 Brush
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Foundation in Dark.. very curious about this


----------



## auntie em

Denman Large Grooming Brush
Becca Lost Weekend Palette
Monda Studio Face Brush #310
Foam Applicators (for swatching)
Koh Gen Do Maifanshi Face Powder
Koh Gen Do Triple Lighting Foundation Compact
Koh Gen Do Triple Lighting Foundation in OC-2
Lighted Stand Up Mirror (returning; light is absolutely useless)


----------



## nicci404

auntie em said:


> Denman Large Grooming Brush
> Becca Lost Weekend Palette
> Monda Studio Face Brush #310
> Foam Applicators (for swatching)
> Koh Gen Do Maifanshi Face Powder
> Koh Gen Do Triple Lighting Foundation Compact
> Koh Gen Do Triple Lighting Foundation in OC-2
> Lighted Stand Up Mirror (returning; light is absolutely useless)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612412



I love Koh Gen Do  esp the cleansing water and cloths...


----------



## nicci404

This is over a few weeks...

Sunday Riley: Good Genes Treatment & Ceramic Slip Cleanser 
Too Faced: Natural at Night palette & Glamour Gloss in Sex Pot
Chanel Glossimer - Plaisir


----------



## babyontheway

Purchased a few things during NM beauty event
(black shimmer eye liner, terra bronzer and plaisir and desir)
I am in love with desir, I need at least one back up of this color!!!


----------



## cosmogrl5

I went nuts with buying this week and got:

Jose Maran Argan Oil Hair Serum
Josie Maran Color Stick in Petal Pink
Josie Maran lip liner in Blush
Josie Maran mini lip gloss in Happy
Josie Maran eyeliner in brown
Zoya polish in Erin
Zoya polish in Dea
Zoya polish in Bevin
Zoya polish in Odilia

The Josie stuff came in the mail today, and I got the Zoya polishes in the mail yesterday.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> This is over a few weeks...
> 
> Sunday Riley: Good Genes Treatment & Ceramic Slip Cleanser
> Too Faced: Natural at Night palette & Glamour Gloss in Sex Pot
> Chanel Glossimer - Plaisir


 
Skincare from Sunday Reilly?  How is it?  It sounds great!


----------



## All About LV

BellaLuella said:


> I have not had a chance to try it yet.. lol I got to get on it this weekend hopefully I will do my hair


I actually broke down and got a travel size of it and been using it for the past week....


its ok but def not strong enough to keep my course, thick long hair controlled.  It would prob work good for thinner hair tho-made my hair nice and soft but I wont buy it again, unfortunately


----------



## All About LV

Makeup Forever Hd foundation in 155 ans Its A 10 leave in spray with keratin

kills me to spend this much on foundation but i am in love with this..the color is the most perfect ive ever found for my skin.  I just wish there was an indicator of some type when it got low cuz I go to push the pump  one day and its sputtering empty ugh 

After all the awesome reviews on Its a 10 products I just HAD to try this and it  is soo worth the $-smell alone is addicting

I REALLY need a sephora sale lol need to stock up on sooo many essentials


----------



## Kansashalo

Urban Decay mineral powder in Destiny


----------



## Frivole88

urban decay- ink for eyes cream eyeshadow-zero
urban decay- eyeshadow primer -original
urban decay- 24/7 glide on eyeshadow pencils -5 set of colors


----------



## pond23

Anastasia tinted brow gel in Blonde, and double sided-highlighting pencil


----------



## piosavsfan

I bought Marc Jacobs Oh Lola yesterday with my Ulta Level 6 reward. FYI for people that don't know, they let you make up the difference between the price of the perfume you want and the $40 perfume the rewards coupon allows, so, basically you get $40 off.


----------



## spaceprincess

HauteLook Urban Decay order came in with
Book of Shadows 4
Ink for eye in zero
Primer potion in greed and eden 
Body powder in marshmallow
24/7 jet set eye pencil with stash and bourbon
24/7 shadow pencil stash with delinquent, clash, sin, juju, rehab


----------



## petit_etoile

Opi gel color top coat, base coat and My private jet.

Jessica Nourish Therapeutic cuticle formula

Barielle Extra Gentle Cuticle Minimizer


----------



## smurfgirl06

The other day I ordered the Naked 2 palate from Sephora.  I took advantage of the Tarte 500 point bonus, plus I got my birthday gift from them.  I also have two Nerd Lacquer polishes and a NuMe petite flat iron.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Wild Rose!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Skincare from Sunday Reilly?  How is it?  It sounds great!



I really like it so far. I think I have been using it for almost 3 weeks and I started noticing a difference after the first week. I looked at their make up too but was not too impressed with their glosses - not much color. Eye shadows - okay, nothing too spectacular. I might buy a couple more items from the skincare range though. It is pricey but not as bad as Sisley or La Prairie and I actually notice a difference!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Wild Rose!



oh you finally got it!


----------



## Kathd

La Mer SPF 18 fluid tint
Diorshow Iconic mascara
Bioderma H2O sensibio make-up remover


----------



## Leenda

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet lipstick in La Fascinante!!!! My new favorite red for the upcoming season as its a softer red shade w a matte finish &#128538;


----------



## Kansashalo

Too Face Glamour Gloss in Erotic
Essence 4 quad shadow in  #3 - vamp it up (on clearance at Ulta for $1.49 btw)


----------



## bnjj

Dior Tulip Pink lipstick
Dior Pink Kimono nail polish


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:
			
		

> oh you finally got it!



I did!  I just couldn't forget about the color, it just called out to me!


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:
			
		

> I really like it so far. I think I have been using it for almost 3 weeks and I started noticing a difference after the first week. I looked at their make up too but was not too impressed with their glosses - not much color. Eye shadows - okay, nothing too spectacular. I might buy a couple more items from the skincare range though. It is pricey but not as bad as Sisley or La Prairie and I actually notice a difference!



Interesting. Nice that the skincare is working for you!  I'm also not that curious about the make up.


----------



## jadise

Essie - Navigate her
Essie - Orange, it's obvious


----------



## Lzamare

Essie waltz


----------



## smurfgirl06

I got my Sephora haul today.  I was shocked that the D&G Light Blue fragrance pen freebee was a full sized item!  I figured it would be a mini.  Needless to say, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## jellybebe

I ordered 3 different BB creams from Skin79: the hot pink one, the Super Plus perfection and the Perfect Cover. I'm really excited to try them! I got a BB cream a few months ago but it gave me a few pimples (I seldom break out so I knew it was due to the product, especially as I tried it twice with several months in between) so I really hope these work!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Vacation Purchases.. was So excited to go to a real Sephora not the JCP or online:
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 Oil Free in Walnut
Tarte Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush in Frisky
MAKE UP FOR EVER Aqua Lip Waterproof Lipliner Pencil in Medium Natural Beige 3C
SEPHORA COLLECTION Pro Natural Medium Eyeshadow Brush #14 - Professional Natural Medium Eyeshadow Brush


----------



## MrsTGreen

Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation in 5.5
Giorgio Armami Master Corrector in #2


----------



## roses5682

Just bought jean Paul Gaultier.


----------



## exotikittenx

Chanel Vitalumiere Foundation
Kate Somerville Total Vitamin Serum
Neiman Marcus Beauty Event bag gwp


----------



## Cait

jellybebe said:


> I ordered 3 different BB creams from Skin79: the hot pink one, the Super Plus perfection and the Perfect Cover. I'm really excited to try them! I got a BB cream a few months ago but it gave me a few pimples (I seldom break out so I knew it was due to the product, especially as I tried it twice with several months in between) so I really hope these work!


 
Ooh, please do update!


----------



## egyptjones

Just snagged several bars of the Purity Made Simple bar soap...love it and the scent is heavenly!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## bonchicgenre

Pretty packaging a great colors!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Have picked up:

Urban Decay 24/7 liner - 1999
NYX - lash serum
Benefit - they're real! (probably going back it's just ok, nothing special)
Nars - laguna (love this bronzer it's my 3rd one)
hot tools 2" curling iron

And these goodies from MAC last month


----------



## RoLi1099

La Mear cleansing foam, Exfolicate, Chanel Sublimage Eye, Chanel Pirate, Chanel Graphite, Kate Somerville goat milk cream, Jo Malone White Lilac & Rhubarb.


----------



## Cait

LRP Effaclar K gel cleanser & Revlon CB lip butter in Peach Parfait.


----------



## Wine_Shoes_Bags

I am loving Bobbi Brown cream eyeshadows.  Malted and Galaxy are my two fans.  NO creasing and it lasts all day.  Channel mascara is my new favorite.  Tom Ford perfume is amazing.


----------



## MrsTGreen

www.i974.ph





otobucket.com
Hello Kitty socks
Physicians Formula Multi Colored Bronzer
Milani Jewel FX NP: Hot Pink, Teal
ELF Clear Brow, Mascara Duo
Rimmel Glam Eyes HD in English Oak


----------



## mspera

Here are my new goodies! 

Deborah Lippmann - soul mission foot scrub
Dior - gentle cleansing milk
Kiehl's lip balm #1 - in the pot! Love!
Chanel - Le coton pads - I had been wanting to try these for a while!
Deborah Lippmann - call me irresponsible
Deborah Lippmann - candy shop


----------



## GingerSnap527

Bought the MUFE Complexion kit that has the foundation, primer, kabuki brush, and hd powder and it was LOVE at first use! Now I see why the foundation is so highly rated. Threw out my old Laura Mercier foundation and Smashbox primer (which was the old pump bottle anyways!)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Soap & glory sexy mother pucker lip plumper 
Benefit silky eye powder
Urban decay eye shadow primer 
Santee true love liquid eyeliner


----------



## exotikittenx

Dior splurge!

addict ultra gloss in rose pretty
Lifting smoothing concealer
Diorshow blackout mascara
Radiance booster pen


----------



## nicci404

mspera said:


> Here are my new goodies!
> 
> Deborah Lippmann - soul mission foot scrub
> Dior - gentle cleansing milk
> Kiehl's lip balm #1 - in the pot! Love!
> Chanel - Le coton pads - I had been wanting to try these for a while!
> Deborah Lippmann - call me irresponsible
> Deborah Lippmann - candy shop



You will *love* the Chanel cotton pads! they are so nice and thick! they don't fall apart like most! I have gone through 2 boxes of them


----------



## JulieDiva

2 new Dior addict Extreme lipsticks, Incognito and Shilouette!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mspera

Evan mineral water spray
YSL - volupte sheer candy #9 - cool guava


----------



## bnjj

Chanel Brompton Road and UD 24/7 Liners


----------



## GelishFan

babevivtan said:


> *A continuation from the **earlier thread** since we have reached 5,000 posts.*


Just bought 29 bottles of UV Gel polish off ebay for 78.00! bring on the manicures! LOVE IT!!! oh and a 12w UV LED lamp! whoo hoo


----------



## Cait

Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch
Bioderma Sensibio H2O (250mL)
Fekkai Color Care shampoo
QUO Angled Face Contour Brush

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## i<3handbags

I ordered Estee Lauder's Mad Men collection, and a primer, tinted balm, and Nude 'Tude palette from today's theBalm Hautelook sale.


----------



## carriecouture

Chantecaille's Faux Cils Mascara.... it is my new HG... replaces Armani Eyes to Kill even


----------



## sunglow

Neutrogena pink grapefruit cleansing wipes
Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Brown Sugar
Maybelline Dream Bouncy blush in Coffee Cake
Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze
Iman sheer finish bronzing powder in Afterglow
Physicians Formula shimmer strip in Waikiki Strip/Peachy Glow Bronzer


----------



## ashlc68

Sephora Instant Moisturizer
Benefit Brow Zings
Sephora Brush Spray
elf False Eyelashes
Duo Eyelash Glue
Suave Dry Shampoo (smells amazing!)
Suave Extreme Hold Hairspray
Stila Eyeshadow Palette

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## carrie13

My Nordstrom Purchases:
Clarins Eye Contour Gel
Laura Mercier Secret Concealer #3
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer - Bisque....Super excited about this.  I don't normally wear foundation because I hate how it feels on my face...hoping that this gives me the coverage I want without feeling to heavy/cakey on my face

Sephora Pro Concealer Brush #45

Ulta Goodies:
Butter London - All Hail the Queen
OPI - Vampsterdam
CND - Solar Oil cuticle oil


----------



## girlygirl3

Shiseido Shimmering Rouge lipsticks in Venus and Brocade


----------



## Cait

kenra heat protectant - travel & full-size 
F21 Lavender nail polish 
MAC - Patina eyeshadow, Brush Cleanser, #217 Brush


----------



## All Smiles

Yesterday, Sally Hanson Salon Effects in the Lace and Bobby Brown gel liner


----------



## Shugarplum

I ordered my Especially Escada  an D& G Light Blue today ..YEAHHHHHHHHHH IT'S ON THE WAYYYY!!


----------



## kipkapst7

I have kind splurged a little this month on things.... 12 new coloured nail gels, 2 ibd gel sets ( regular and soak off) 2 new opi polishes........ the list may go on


----------



## KayuuKathey

Chanel Eyeshadow Primer
St Ives Green Tea Cleanser
Charles Worthington Shine Hairspray


----------



## Schrodinger

Went to pick up a few things. I  Shiseido.

(Side note: my workspace is terribly messy.)


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Diorshow Iconic+ Extreme
Dior Addict lipstick (must-have)
Goldwell Rich repair conditioner + 3 Rich Repair leave-in serums


----------



## declaredbeauty

Yesterday:
NARS Tinted Moisturizer in Malaga
Philosophy Purity Made Simple
Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear NP in Pacific Blue
Milani Liquifeye eyeliner in Black


----------



## Kansashalo

A quick stop in Sephora landed me (from left to right)
Sephora Ultra Shine gloss in Pin Up Pink (100 pt perk)
Philosophy Dark Spot Corrector (100 pt perk)
YSL Rouge Pur Couture in #10 Rouge Philtre


----------



## Cait

SDM
500 mL Bioderma Sensibio H2O (OMFG!)
L'Oreal EverPure Restorative Masque
Maybelline Dream Mousse Bouncy blushes in Lilac Hush & Rose Petal
Nip + Fab Clean Fix cleansing oil
QUO by Orly drying drops

Murale (Bonus Redemption!)
Guerlain Rouge G #64 Gemma
Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel - Sensitive mini
Nuxe Reve de miel lip conditioner stick
Prada Homme Ambree EDT (happy one year! )


----------



## misspinkles

beauty buys from the last week or so.
loving all these products
especially the Trilogy Rosehip Oil!


----------



## Monoi

Max factor false lashes mascara


----------



## mcb100

Nars Sheer Glow foundation in Mont Blanc
NARS lipgloss in Striptease
NARS lipgloss in Spring Break
Revlon lipgloss in Pink Whisper
Revlon lipgloss in Peach Petal
Bobby pins
mini loreal Elnett Satin hair spray for my purse/car
John Frieda 3 Day Straight spray (I doubt it works, but it's worth a try.)


----------



## sparklyred

La Mer...ordered it. I can't wait!!!!!!!!  Woke up with the worst flaky skin so I am hoping this stuff works.


----------



## All About LV

my gf picked up all this Elf stuff because I told her I had never tried it before....it better be good!!! lol


----------



## girlygirl3

At Bloomie's, I pre-sold the Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess e/s palette.  It's gorgeous!
I pick it up, along with the gwp, on the 27th.

FYI - Bloomie's will have a beauty event beginning 3/28


----------



## mbarbi

Clarins tonic oil
Body shop body butter
Maybelline mascara
Mac chatterbox lipstick
Kryolan pink lipstick
Vmv deodorant


----------



## ShoeLover

Urban Decay eyeliners + De Slick.


----------



## beauty k addict

dior garden clutch


----------



## bnjj

beauty k addict said:


> dior garden clutch


 
You must have a great camera as your pictures are always stunning.

I have this palette but it is TOOOO pretty to use.


----------



## Shugarplum

Especially Escada fragrance and lotion
D&G light blue fragrance set 
came today with many goodies from sephora.com:giggles:


----------



## beauty k addict

oh hey. 
i also have the minaudiere from seasons past that's still sitting on my vanity cause i don't wnna mess it up  
cam wise- i have a canon digicam that i use but it takes 5 to 10 shots in different angles and rooms in the house to capture the closest irl pic lol. thanks for the compliment! 




bnjj said:


> You must have a great camera as your pictures are always stunning.
> 
> I have this palette but it is TOOOO pretty to use.


----------



## stinamarie

Recently purchased: 
Urban Decay -24/7 jumbo eyeliner in Sin
Urban decay - The Naked pallet #2 
Maybelline - volume express Falsies Mascara
Clinique- dramatically different moisturizer 
Clinique- lip gloss in Bamboo pink


----------



## stinamarie

Oh... And I'm in love with the new Elizabeth Arden fragrance in Green Tea Cherry Blossom


----------



## jellybebe

mspera said:


> Evan mineral water spray
> YSL - volupte sheer candy #9 - cool guava



Ooh this looks so pretty! What does it look like on the lips?


----------



## mspera

jellybebe said:


> Ooh this looks so pretty! What does it look like on the lips?



Its a sheer-ish / mildly pigmented pink.  Its really pretty.  With those sheer lippies, they seem to translate a little differently on the lips.  I tried this one on in the store, and it was perfect.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased...
MAC Lingering Eyebrow Pencil
Sephora Pro Foundation Airbrush #56
Sonia Kashuk Spoolie Brush
Sonia Kashuk Pointed Blending Brush


----------



## Samia

beauty k addict said:


> dior garden clutch



This is so gorgeous!


----------



## Glitzerland

Oh no I really need to go on a makeup ban... I cannot walk past makeup without buying something. I just "need" Nars tinted moisturiser first. 

Anyway, today I came home with:
-Shu Uemura cleansing oil
-Nars Belle de jour lipstick
-Nars Orgasm The multiple


----------



## beauty k addict

thanks. it's really pretty. too pretty to use in fact like bnjj said lol.



Samia said:


> This is so gorgeous!


----------



## mspera

La mer - the body cream  
Victoria's secret - heavenly 

Love my goodies!


----------



## Cait

GOSH Grey Brown Single Shadow & Grey Metal mascara.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## spaceprincess

Snag this Harajuku box set on sale at Sephora!!! They all smell amazing


----------



## Kansashalo

NYX Nude on Nude pallette
Neutrogena makeup wipes


----------



## sowingseason

Benefit High Beam
Clinique Redness Solutions Soothing Cleanser


----------



## GirlieShoppe

From skinstore.com:

Phyto shampoo and conditioner
Glycolix toner pads
Jane Iredale Mulberry lipgloss

From sephora.com:

Laura Mercier powder
Clinique Almost lipstick - Black Honey & Spicy Honey
Clinique liquid facial soap
Clinique face sunscreen


----------



## bnjj

Kat Von D Rehab Priming Elixer.  I think it's going back as I don't think I am any less shiny than with any other primer.


----------



## massina21

prada candy edp


----------



## kristinized

Revlon Whimsical
Ulta's Deep Blue Something eyeshadow


----------



## declaredbeauty

drugstore:
maybelline Color Tattoos in tenacious teal, tough as taupe, and bold gold
loreal infallible lipstick in beyond blushing
sally hansen xtreme wear nail polish in twisted pink
elf clear brow gel

s ephora:
nars eyeshadow duo in madrague
mufe mist and fix 

tjmaxx:
britney spears midnight fantasy perfume


----------



## All About LV

my sephora order came today:included in this is my Sugar lip set bday gift(which smells absolutely amazing btw-I find myself just opening it to smell it lol), 100 point perk Buxom Lip Gloss in Sugar, Bamboo Shine Enhancer Shampoo I got free using code LUMINOUS and 2 items I ordered...Lancome Definicils mascara and Sephora Hot Hues Bronzer in Flush which I will take a separate pic of cuz it is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## All About LV




----------



## inpermafrost

I just bought Mac lipstick in see sheer. I love it.


----------



## LataJones

mspera said:


> La mer - the body cream
> Victoria's secret - heavenly
> 
> Love my goodies!



Same here with Victoria's Secret Heavenly. It was my last purchase. 

I am just rediscovering this scent now that Victoria's Secret has more of a presence in Canada. Love it!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Lorac unzipped palette


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 Eau de Parfum
Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum
Nars All About Eve duo eyeshadow


----------



## bnjj

Just placed a Sephora order:

- Jennifer Aniston fragrance set
- Carol's Daughter Hair Milk
- Philosophy The Present


----------



## Cait

Awaiting:
skin79 mini BB set

Shoppers:
Revlon CB Cherry Tart backup
Klorane 500mL Chamomile shampoo
Essence XXXL gloss in Forever Rose
Essence Stay With Me gloss in Deep Rose
Essence Matte Bronzer, for Blondes
Essence Miami Ink gel liner
Essence false lashes
SH Salon polish in Hidden Treasure
Nexxus Sleek Memory Straightening Spray

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## inpermafrost

Color Burst Lip Butter by Revlon Strawberry Shortcake
Color Burst Lip Butter by Revlon Tutti Frutti
Oil-Free Moisturizer SPF 35 by Neutrogena 
Dead Sea Minerals Facial Anti-Stress Mask Summer Lipbalm Box by Eos 

All ordered from ulta the other night. They had free shipping on orders of $25 or more and the revlon lip butters were Buy one get one 50% off. Can't wait for them to come.


----------



## mspera

Kiehl's exfoliating body scrub - lavender


----------



## sign_coach925T

Dior show mascara black
Dior self tanner in natural ( I use to use shimmer but it hasn't been in store or online in months 

I always was a Chanel fan but I find myself really going back to Dior  

Also Loccitane lavender soap & hand cream

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chunkylover53

Bobbi Brown Face Touch Sticks in Warm Ivory and Sand
Bobbi Brown Lip Colour in Rose Berry
Clinique Superdefense SPF25 Age Defense Moisturiser in Very Dry to Dry


----------



## jellybebe

Shu Uemura cleansing oil shampoo and full shimmer conditioner. I can't wait to try them!


----------



## nicci404

jellybebe said:


> Shu Uemura cleansing oil shampoo and full shimmer conditioner. I can't wait to try them!



I have the cleansing oil shampoo too! and use the Silk Bloom conditioner afterwards. My hair feels so soft, shiny, and manageable for once! It is pricey but well worth it I think


----------



## altinker

1.  Dior Capture Totale
2.  Dior Nude Setting Powder
3.  Dior Nude Concealer
4.  Dior Extase Mascara
5.  Dior Iconic Mascara
6.  Nars Orgasm Blush
7.  Kate Somerville Glow Kit
8.  Kate Somerville SPF 55 Sunscreen
9.  Dr. Dennis Grossman's Alpha Beta Daily Peel
10.  Clarisonic Opal that came with Kate Somerville .25 oz Dark Circle Eye Cream (I really like the opal so far)


----------



## QueenDom

Philosophy Amazing Grace:
Olive oil body scrub
Perfumed 3 in 1
Dry oil body mist
Perfumed body mist
Edt

Philosophy the present clear make up

QVC had an event and I went a little crazy...


----------



## jellybebe

nicci404 said:
			
		

> I have the cleansing oil shampoo too! and use the Silk Bloom conditioner afterwards. My hair feels so soft, shiny, and manageable for once! It is pricey but well worth it I think



I tried it once and didn't have any serum or leave-in to put in afterwards because I was out of town for the weekend, but for the first time in years and years, I didn't need any product! I blow-dried my hair and it was smooth and healthy-looking. Loving it so far! I definitely didn't have a dramatic result like this with Oribe products.


----------



## mspera

Sara Happ lip scrubs - cinnamon sugar and almond creme


----------



## MJDaisy

i bought the original chanel chance today!


----------



## BellaLuella

Purchased garnier eye roller anti dark circle. Needless to say its flick back. Not for me. Hated it.


----------



## Cait

The Bay:
MAC Brush Cleanser
MAC Viva Glam Nicki lipstick

Sephora:
Illamasua Viridian nail polish
living proof restoratives set 
MJ Daisy EDT rollerball
UD Naked 2 palette
VIB gift: BE Buxom lipgloss in Sugar


----------



## candy2100

BellaLuella said:
			
		

> Purchased garnier eye roller anti dark circle. Needless to say its flick back. Not for me. Hated it.



What does flick back mean?


----------



## Glitzerland

Too Faced Beauty Balm in Cream Glow
Chanel Soleil Identite in Golden

The weather has been so beautiful and sunny lately which inspired me to aim for a nice summer glow. Hope it works.


----------



## bnjj

- Bioderma Sensibio (got the green this time)
- Revlon Lip Butter in Cotton Candy - this is too bubble gum pink for me.  That's the bad thing about drugstore make-up - can't test it.
- Maybelline Falsies Mascara


----------



## becacine

KYMYL Lotion by Phyto'AromaticA

This is a French company that specializes in all natural beauty products. This lotion has a purely essential oil tonic type consistency which is composed of: water, rose, comfrey, wild chamomile, calendula, juniper, rosemary, lavender, thyme, Indian pennywort & many other essential oils. It smells amazing & has a slight lifting/firming/toning effect.

The shipping cost over $36.00 so you know I really wanted it!


----------



## EllAva

bnjj said:


> - Bioderma Sensibio (got the green this time)
> - Revlon Lip Butter in Cotton Candy - this is too bubble gum pink for me.  That's the bad thing about drugstore make-up - can't test it.
> - Maybelline Falsies Mascara



There are testers are Ulta.


----------



## bnjj

EllAva said:


> There are testers are Ulta.


 
There are no Ultas in this country.


----------



## girlygirl3

I picked up the Estee Lauder Bronze Sands 5-color gel e/s palette at Bloomie's today!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Cait

Yesterday
Kiosk in Chinatown Centre: skin79 DermaRX BB Cream
Wally World: Bonne Bell Tinted Lip Balm in Passionfruit

Today
Duty free: Dior Addict Extreme lipstick #356 Cherie Bow

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## beauty k addict

new and previous purchases

strivectin face scrub + tightening face serum
dior purifying cleanser/toner + instant cleansing water








dior addict lipstick no. 535 tailleur bar (i've a numbered LE set with an eyeshadow/rouge lippie with the same name. wonder if they're related hmm)


----------



## GingerSnap527

From Sephora:

Tarte Amazonian Blush in Tipsy
YSL Eclat #2


----------



## nicci404

beauty k addict said:


> new and previous purchases
> 
> strivectin face scrub + tightening face serum
> dior purifying cleanser/toner + instant cleansing water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dior addict lipstick no. 535 tailleur bar (i've a numbered LE set with an eyeshadow/rouge lippie with the same name. wonder if they're related hmm)



nice! tailleur bar is my favorite!


----------



## beauty k addict

dior addict extreme in incognito is sold out at the beauty counter so i opted for this one. the shade is pretty close i think! 



nicci404 said:


> nice! tailleur bar is my favorite!


----------



## coleybug

From Sephora VIB sale:

Tarte Blush in Exposed
3 YSL Glossy Lipstains, #3, #7 and I forget the last one!
Koh Gen Do Spa Cleansing Water
Clinique High Impact Mascara


----------



## pupeluv

From the in store Sephora VIB; NARS Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer, Amazing Concealer, samples and the Sephora umbrella.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Prep & Prime Transparent Finishing Powder Pressed
Sephora Oval Blending Brush #27
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Blush in Coral
NYX Single Eyeshadows in: ES106 Golden Dune, ES50A Skin Tight, ES107 Vanilla Sky
Milani Liquif'eye Eyeliner in Aqua


----------



## plumaplomb

I just bought and tried a clay mask from Boots.  I had never heard of it before but I really like it.  My skin is softer and doesn't feel dry.


----------



## bnjj

I'm still on the hunt for a primer that will make my pores appear smaller and reduce the shine.  I just bought Korres Pomegranate primer and with that got the Sephora umbrella (could this thing be any bigger - why they don't give away the compact ones is beyond me) and a gift bag of samples.


----------



## Lexiii

From Sephora: 

tarte matte waterproof bronzer
evian mineral water spray to go
urban decay eyeshadow primer

Samples I got:

Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer SPF 30
Ole Henriksen Truth Facial Moisturizer
Nude Advanced Cellular Renewal Serum
Philosophy Microdelivery Triple-Acid Brightening Peel


----------



## clu13

Every fragrance should make leg shine


----------



## i<3handbags

Just before the Sephora sale:

NARS Carthage lipstick (already reviewed)

And from the Sephora sale:

YSL Lipstick in Nude Beige
YSL Lipstick in Sensual Silk
YSL Lipstick in Ultimate Beige
Dior Heated eyelash curler
Make Up For Ever Mist & Fix
Hourglass Femme Rouge Velvet Lipstick in Icon
Hourglass Femme Rouge Velvet Lipstick in Ballet


----------



## pupeluv

MUFE HD Foundation


----------



## BellaLuella

Purchased elf powder brush/stippling at target for 3 bucks


----------



## pamie17

Lancôme vissionaire (2nd bottle)

Dior hydralife bb cream

Sugar plum tinted lip treatment


----------



## Cait

Illamasqua Ambition blush
YSL Glossy Lip Stain #15
Evian mini To-Go set of 2
Sephora BI/Birthday Fresh Lip Treatment minis
Bobbi Brown Skin foundation
Chanel Illusion d'ombre in Mirifique
Chanel #67 Rose Toubillon JC
Dior Waterlily nail polish
LUSH: Lipstain in It Started with a Kiss, Ultrabland cleanser & Eau Roma mini toner.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## airina666

Burt's Bees Lemon Butter cuticle cream
YSL Rouge Volupte #17 Red Muse lipstick


----------



## Deborah1986

_







More to come..from Dior. _


----------



## starryeyes331

Sephora Sale: 
Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh

Korres Yoghurt Body Butter (returning. there was no scent when i tried the tester, but now  it's a very strong soapy smell. it overpowers whatever perfume i'm wearing.)

Clinique DDMG

A Sephora Travel Case

Bloomingdales: 
Dior Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Starrnatural

Revlon true match foundation and harmony Gelish nail polish in "Pink Smoothies"


----------



## viba424

Laura Mercier Lingerie palette, before the sale, Booo. Still love it so I aint mad

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P304503&categoryId=C12210


----------



## Kansashalo

Chanel blush in Plum Attraction


----------



## qudz104

A day cream, night cream and spot treatment from salma hayeks nuance line at cvs. It supposedly has pretty good reviews so lets see!


----------



## redrose000

sephora haul:
	Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage 
	Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer 
	Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer 
	Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation 
	Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner
	Illamasqua Powder Blusher 
	Illamasqua Skin Base Foundation 
        L'Occitane Hand Creams
        YSL ROUGE VOLUPTÉ

Hopefully this will last me until the next VIB.


----------



## foodjunkie8

From Sephora sale:
Nars super orgasm blush
Nars laguna bronzer
BE mineral veil
BE spf foundation
Philosophy eye hope
Philosopy help me
Philosopy purity cleanser
Sephora eye lash curler
Sephora bronzer brush
Sephora slim essential brush set


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Visionaire Eye Shadow Duo in Suede


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Face & Body


----------



## declaredbeauty

Sephora Chic Week:
Benefit Pretty Committee Set
NARS Eyeshadows in: Lhasa and Coconut Grove
Clarisonic Deep Pore Cleaning Brush head
Urban Decay Lip Junkie in Runaway
YSL Eyeshadow Palette in Tawny


----------



## Cait

Sephora VIB Chic Week (last day!)
LM Hydrating Primer
Sephora Brand Blonde tonytail
YSL Touche Eclat #1


----------



## bnjj

Sephora:

- Beauty Blender
- Bliss Fat Girl set (interested to see if this actually works on cellulite)
- Clinique highlighter/concealer (can't remember the actual product name)
- Bumble and Bumble cream for curly hair (can't remember proper name)


----------



## girlygirl3

YSL Glossy Stain #5 Rouge Vintage

L'Occitane Amande Concentre de Lait - For Firming and smoothing, but more importantly, my skin feels so soft!
L'Occitane Delicious Soap - Exfoliating & Stimulating with Flaked Almonds
I love this line!


----------



## alyrris

koh gen do massage milk
koh gen do RD03 lipstick
chanel hydra beauty serum 
le metier eyeshadow in alexandrite and sugar
lancome bi-facil (restocking)
le metier nail lacquer in Anatolia
dior polish in Riviera


----------



## Tracy

Lots...










And one more Sephora order on the way w/ two more YSL's.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Picked up the Sephora Pantone Nail Polish Set today. Love the orange! Complete love.


----------



## goodmornin

OMG I just went on a huge beauty binge! I hope my face doesn't burn off with all these new dark spot correctors!

- Kate Somerville Complexion Correction Daily Discoloration Perfector
- Kate Somerville Spot Reducing Concentrate
- Strivectin-EV Get Even Brightening Serum
- Philosophy Miracle Worker Dark Spot Corrector
- Boscia Pore Purifying Black Strips
- Dr Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel (Extra Strength)
- NARS lipstick in Heatwave
- Sephora by OPI Cuticle Oil
- Urban Decay Naked 2 palette


----------



## clu13

Had some fun at the Ulta sale:

Stila Lip stain in cherry crush
Smashbox tinted moisturizer in Light
Kera Care deep conditioner
Fat Girl Slim starter set
Ferragamo Incanto Heaven
Bare minerals serum

And some random other junk . . .


----------



## clu13

bnjj said:


> Sephora:
> 
> - Beauty Blender
> - Bliss Fat Girl set (interested to see if this actually works on cellulite)
> - Clinique highlighter/concealer (can't remember the actual product name)
> - Bumble and Bumble cream for curly hair (can't remember proper name)



Have you tried the fat girl yet?  I just got the set today and plan to start this weekend.


----------



## smurfgirl06

I just ordered the Pantone 2012 color of the year set from Sephora.  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## bnjj

clu13 said:


> Have you tried the fat girl yet? I just got the set today and plan to start this weekend.


 
No.  I wanted to try it on one leg and the Nivea cream on the other to see if one works better than the other.  I could not find the Nivea cream so got the Nivea gel yesterday.

A Sephora order arrived yesterday with Jennifer Aniston fragrance set, Carol's Daughter Hair Milk (going to see which I like better between this and B&B), and Philosophy The Present.

I bought Garnier BB cream yesterday.  All this really is is a tinted moisturizer.


----------



## Kansashalo

My Ulta goodies:
(from left to right)
Basically U "beauty blender" sponge (fyi - it's only $4.99)
Iman cream to powder foundation in Clay #2
Physician's Formula eyelash booster liner in ultra black
NYX liner pencil (on clearance!) in brown
MYX jumbo pencil in bronze


----------



## lostlikelucy

Pretty epic Sephora & Nordstrom Haul

From Sephora
Edward Bess Daydream
Edward Bess Summer in Capri
Guerlain Meteorites Compact
Super Crinkle Eraser
Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper (refill)
YSL Glossy Stain #12 (not pictured)
Hourglass Lipgloss in Lush (not pictured)
AmorePacific Moisture Bound Mist (not pictured)
Ren #1 Purity Cleansing Balm (not pictured)

Nordstrom:
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Compact
Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Evasion
Chantecaille Ultra Sun Protection SPF 50
Chantecaille  Just Skin TM


----------



## GingerSnap527

Picked up with my Ulta 20%:

Clarisonic Deep Pore Brush Heads
Ojon Full Detox Detoxifying Shampoo
Zoya Remove


----------



## OMG3kids

lostlikelucy said:
			
		

> Pretty epic Sephora & Nordstrom Haul
> 
> From Sephora
> Edward Bess Daydream
> Edward Bess Summer in Capri
> Guerlain Meteorites Compact
> Super Crinkle Eraser
> Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper (refill)
> YSL Glossy Stain #12 (not pictured)
> Hourglass Lipgloss in Lush (not pictured)
> AmorePacific Moisture Bound Mist (not pictured)
> Ren #1 Purity Cleansing Balm (not pictured)
> 
> Nordstrom:
> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Compact
> Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Evasion
> Chantecaille Ultra Sun Protection SPF 50
> Chantecaille  Just Skin TM



What is super crinkle eraser?? Sounds like something I need!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sephora....

Metro Train Case(gift from hubby)
Bienfait Aqua Vital moisturizer

MAC...

Boldly Bare l/l
Fullfilled p/g
Sandy "B" l/s
Honeylove l/s (B2M)
Sugarrimmed d/g
188 brush

Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 260(Bisque)(N)
Lancome Creme Radiance Creme to Foam Cleanser


----------



## Pampered Beauty

I havnet purchased anything beauty related for myself in a long time

but atleast once a month i purchase beauty products for my salon lol


----------



## winniejo

Sephora (15% sale):
NARS Super Orgasm blush
Laura Mercier oil free tinted moisturizer in Bisque
Sephora Jumbo liner 12hr in purple (#15)

Ulta:
NYX eyeshadow single in Silk (ES10, was Champagne)
Cover Girl Eye Enhancers single in Mink (#750)
Cover Girl Eye Enhancers 3-Kit in Shimmering Sands (#110)
(wanted some everyday neutrals, got inspired by some MAC All That Glitters dupes)
Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Glosses in Pink Pop & Pink Afterglow

Target:
Rimmel Scandal Eyes in 003 Extreme Black
Maybelline Baby Lips Pink Punch (to replace the 1st one my 3yr olds twins used to "decorate" our white bedding)
Essie Luxeffects Pure Pearlfection

Ok, better cool it for a while


----------



## winniejo

winniejo said:
			
		

> Sephora (15% sale):
> NARS Super Orgasm blush
> Laura Mercier oil free tinted moisturizer in Bisque
> Sephora Jumbo liner 12hr in purple (#15)
> 
> Ulta:
> NYX eyeshadow single in Silk (ES10, was Champagne)
> Cover Girl Eye Enhancers single in Mink (#750)
> Cover Girl Eye Enhancers 3-Kit in Shimmering Sands (#110)
> (wanted some everyday neutrals, got inspired by some MAC All That Glitters dupes)
> Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Glosses in Pink Pop & Pink Afterglow
> 
> Target:
> Rimmel Scandal Eyes in 003 Extreme Black
> Maybelline Baby Lips Pink Punch (to replace the 1st one my 3yr olds twins used to "decorate" our white bedding)
> Essie Luxeffects Pure Pearlfection
> 
> Ok, better cool it for a while



Forgot a pic...


----------



## ShoeLover

Deborah Lippmann Rich Girl hand cream
Chanel Le Vernis: Tentation, Distraction, Rouge Noir, Gondola & Orange Fizz.
Dior Vernis: Lucky,Bikini, Waterlily, Incognito & Massai Red.
Dior Creme De Rose lip balm.


----------



## lostlikelucy

OMG3kids said:


> What is super crinkle eraser?? Sounds like something I need!!




It's this thing: 
http://www.skinstore.com/p-17522-super-by-dr-nicholas-perricone-crinkle-eraser.aspx

Looks like it's got effective ingredients, was 50% off because the line is being discontinued at Sephora..


----------



## OMG3kids

Thanks!! Hope it works for you.


----------



## MrsTGreen

winniejo said:


> Forgot a pic...



Might have to get Shimmering Sands eyeshadow palette. Gorgeous colors!


----------



## winniejo

MrsTGreen said:


> Might have to get Shimmering Sands eyeshadow palette. Gorgeous colors!



Wore it Sunday for Easter. Used UD primer. It still looked great after almost 10hrs!


----------



## fabchick1987

Hautelook.com ordered today!  Very first order!  Way excited!

Urban Decay Book of Shadows Palette IV
Urban Decay concealer 24/7 pencil - light


----------



## lolitablue

From Sephora VIB

- Pantone Lip of the year
- Rita Hazan Root Concealer
- Clinique SPF Repair Laser color make-up

Samples


----------



## Cait

Shoppers:
Garnier eye cream, in the green tub
Nip + Fab cleansing oil
L'Oreal Color Riche balm, Nourishing Nude
Rimmel/Kate Moss lipstick #08
Sally Hansen Diamond top/base coat
Essence gel liner, #03 London Baby! (the brown one)

Wally World: 
Ardell #102 lashes x2

MAC:
Full of Joy blush

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mspera

Philosophy 3-in-1 ~ Coconut Frosting


----------



## coleybug

Stila Happily Ever After Palette 

Fairydrops Mascara

Benefit They're Real mascara

NARS blush in Madly


----------



## Cait

Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution (500mL)
Revlon CB lipgloss in Bellini
Revlon CB lip butter in Strawberry Shortcake

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mashza

Dior Addict Extreme in Incognito
Dior Addict Ultragloss in Lace Beige


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Visionaire Duo in Exhibition
Chanel Horizon Blush
Chanel Rouge Allure 42 Admirable
Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof 30 Marine


----------



## Prufrock613

lolitablue said:


> From Sephora VIB
> 
> - Pantone Lip of the year
> - Rita Hazan Root Concealer
> - Clinique SPF Repair Laser color make-up
> 
> Samples


I have that same bag!  Such a cute little fox


----------



## OMG3kids

From Amazon:
CeraVe foaming cleanser
Neutrogena Intense something something eye repair.
Biore pore strips

Not exactly the most exciting purchase, but returning a Clinique eye cream at Macy's and hopefully getting a Chanel np instead!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

SuperSmile toothpaste
Phyto hair products
Pucci Acqua 330 EDT (such a cool bottle!)


----------



## francot1

Lots of Great Sales, Had to Stock up

Sephora VIB
-Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser
-Bliss Poetic Face Waxing Strips
-LaVanilla Vanilla/Lavender Deoderant
-Tanda Luxe Skin Photofacial
-Phytokeratine Shampoo
-Phtokeratine Conditioner

Ulta 20% Coupon
-Phyto Actif Volumizing Spray
-Benefit Bathina
-Benefit Hello Flawless Powder
-Phyo Defrisant Balm
-Tarte Amazonian Eyeshadow Slate
-Tarte Amazonian Clay Emphaeyes Black Eyeliner

Body Shop $10 off $20 and B1G1
-Rainforest Volumizing Conditioner
-Rainforest Volumizing Shampoo
-Wild Rose Caring Hand Wash


----------



## OMG3kids

How do you like those Bliss waxing strips?


----------



## beauty k addict

Murale 
cosmetic bag + zipper pouch + travel case w containers + bronzer brush and samples. 
i bought a few more items and i'll post pics once they get here.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC:
109 brush
Springsheen blush

Chanel:
Soleil de Tan bronzing makeup base


----------



## cupoftea91

I caved to Hourglass! 
- ilume cream to powder bronze/highlight duo
- eyeshadow duo in seude I think!


----------



## francot1

OMG3kids said:


> How do you like those Bliss waxing strips?



I did not have good luck with them. I bought the strips to use on my "peach fuzz" upper lip area and chin. I guess maybe my hair is too thin, because it did not stick to the strip. These would probably be good for more coarse hair. I will try them on my eyebrows, I am hoping they work for this.


----------



## OMG3kids

francot1 said:


> I did not have good luck with them. I bought the strips to use on my "peach fuzz" upper lip area and chin. I guess maybe my hair is too thin, because it did not stick to the strip. These would probably be good for more coarse hair. I will try them on my eyebrows, I am hoping they work for this.



Thanks! I also have very, very fine hair on the upper lip.  I'm gonna try the new Olay hair removal cream thingy. It's supposed to be specifically for fine hair.  I'll report back to tpf, of course!


----------



## mspera

Chanel vitalumiere aqua compact 
The body shop - chocomania mini body butter
The body shop - vitamin e eye cream


----------



## Cait

Murale 20x the Points:

Fekkai Color Care Technician shampoo
Murale hanging makeup bag thing-y & white handle Large Domed Eye Brush
NARS Galapagos single eyeshadow
skyn iceland cleanser
YSL Glossy Lip Stain #19


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Shy Girl l/s


----------



## sunglow

Ulta:
Boscia lavender blotting sheets
NYX concealer in a jar- orange
Organix cherry blossom rice milk body wash

Target:
Elf 3-pack blotting sheets
Elf powder brush
Nivea milk and honey lip balm
EOS cucumber hand lotion
Sonia Kashuk eye on neutral palette


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Bought these over the weekend:

Chanel Coco Rouge Shine lipstick in Boy
MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish in Superb
MAC e/s in Pink Freeze and Twinks
Stila e/s in Black Diamond 

Waiting on an online order to come this week


----------



## beauty k addict

posting more murale accessories as promised. they're clearing out their name brand accessories so i hoarded as much as i could.


----------



## jellybebe

Peter Thomas Roth mineral sunscreen. It got really hot and sunny today and I didn't pack my BE one. I like how slim and compact this one is for travel but I think the BE one is designed better and has a hint of colour too.


----------



## Shugarplum

Gucci Envy me -LOVE IT
Boucheron Trouble- NICE
Versace Blue Jeans -HUBBY IS ADDICTED
Exceptional- OK
Jacki Smith California - WORKABLE MAYBE..LOL


----------



## mspera

Kiehls - creme de corps 
Kiehls - nurturing body washing cream


----------



## Cheryl

Creed Love in White


----------



## Machick333

Prevage Eye Serum
Prevage Eye Cream SPF 15
YSL Temps Majeaur eye cream
Josie Maran Argan Oil 

and expensive month!!!! 

 i talk about them here  
http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/04/skin-care-routine.html


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford mascara & eyebrow sculptor
Tom Ford red smoke nail polish


----------



## alexandra28

Sue Devitt Lipstick
Sue Devitt Bronzer
MAC Superb MSF Highlighther
MAC Simmer Summer Lipstick
Lorac Bronzer set - that included a lip gloss, a bronzer and an eyeshadow set (I am in love with it) I got it from ULTA
Dry Shampoo
Macademia Oil Mask


----------



## OMG3kids

Clarins self tanning creme (wish me luck!!!)
Sephora np remover


----------



## Shugarplum

Julep Maven nail poilish and facial for hands
Simply Belle fragrnace
Ellen Tracy inspire


----------



## pupeluv

Guerlain Terra Azzurra (Pucci) Meteorites with Brush


----------



## Cait

Guerlain #06 Les Fumes Eyeshadow Quad

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Huge, I mean biggest ever Chanel.com haul


----------



## Baby Boo

chanel loose powder
4 mac eyeshadows
bobbi brow eye cream/night cream/face cream and toner
mac fix+ and mac strobe light
mmm i think thats it... oh no no and smashbox primer and highlights... was a fun month


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Too faced chocolate bronzer


----------



## Tracy

Cait said:


> Murale 20x the Points:
> 
> Fekkai Color Care Technician shampoo
> Murale hanging makeup bag thing-y & white handle Large Domed Eye Brush
> NARS Galapagos single eyeshadow
> skyn iceland cleanser
> YSL Glossy Lip Stain #19



Cait, did you like the #19 glossy stain?


----------



## Cait

Tracy said:


> Cait, did you like the #19 glossy stain?


 
I DO! Actually, the MA I usually deal with (redhead, very fair, freckly - think Lily Cole's colouring) picked out the exact same ones as me; #15 & #19.

I was still undecided on #18, but again, I still find them a little drying. Apparently, one of the nude Fusion glosses looks really good over #19, but I actually wore #19 and Revlon CB in Bellini too days in a row. It does show up really well on; like a better MAC Creme de nude, though warmer - and not as streaky. My lips are to just way too dry to skip a balm & gloss over it, though.


----------



## queennadine

YSL Touche Eclat and Nars eye primer...now I just don't know which one to apply first, lol.


----------



## OMG3kids

Estee Lauder re-nutriv smoothing powder (loose) in "light." Probably meant for old ladies, because it DOES NOT settle into wrinkles and pores.  But I love it.  
Urban Decay eye liner in Rockstar.  Fun!!
And a St. Tropez tan mitt.  Most boring Sephora purchase ever.


----------



## Tracy

Cait said:


> I DO! Actually, the MA I usually deal with (redhead, very fair, freckly - think Lily Cole's colouring) picked out the exact same ones as me; #15 & #19.
> 
> I was still undecided on #18, but again, I still find them a little drying. Apparently, one of the nude Fusion glosses looks really good over #19, but I actually wore #19 and Revlon CB in Bellini too days in a row. It does show up really well on; like a better MAC Creme de nude, though warmer - and not as streaky. My lips are to just way too dry to skip a balm & gloss over it, though.



So glad!  I love 15 too.  I've had my eye on Bellini, I'll have to pick that up!  I also like Buxom lip cream in White Russian over 19.
You're right about the drying, it took a few days of wearing in a row for me to notice.  I skipped it today and wore lipstick and they feel much better.


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'Oreal Elnett Hairspray
Lancome Clarifying Exfoliating Toner
MAC Dazzleglass in Moth To Flame
MUFE Aqua Waterproof Lip Liner Pencil in 3C
MUFE Rouge Artist Natural Lipstick in N37
Urban Decay De Slick Oil Control Setting Spray


----------



## Cait

Tracy said:


> So glad! I love 15 too. I've had my eye on Bellini, I'll have to pick that up! I also like Buxom lip cream in White Russian over 19.
> You're right about the drying, it took a few days of wearing in a row for me to notice. I skipped it today and wore lipstick and they feel much better.


 
I will say: Bellini is pretty close to Peach Petal in Superlustrous line; I love both but Bellini feels better on the lips, and it does have a teensy bit of shimmer. But if you go nuts over shades like Turkish Delight or C-Thru, Bellini is VERY nice !

I haven't - unfortunately - tried any of the Buxom stuff besides the glosses; I like them a lot - but I just haven't got round to trying the Pretty Amazing Lip colours, lip creams, or the 3-in-1 lip pencils.


----------



## mcb100

Pureology Super Smooth conditioner
Pureology Essential Repair leave in conditioner
I love Pureology


----------



## OMG3kids

Pureology rocks!!!

I got the last Sue Devitt day/night neutrals pallette at Macy's today. So far I am loving it! Can't beat the price and IRS perfect travel size. Got a free mascara with purchase as well. Yay me!


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Colognes in Nectarine Blossom & Honey and Red Roses
Bobbi Brown blush in Apricot
Bobbi Brown Long-Wear cream shadow in Beach Honey
Bobbi Brown shadow in Rose Gold


----------



## annam

I just got my first facial. Wow. Why did I wait so long?


----------



## pupeluv

Guerlain Cruel Gardenia finally came in, so I took a pic with it and the Pucci Meteorites and brush.


----------



## smurfgirl06

Sephora Sun Safety Kit 2012
Ralph Lauren Pony Rollerballs in 3 and 4
2 atomizers
Fresh Sugar lip treatment in Coral


----------



## eggb3ater

dior rosy glow and chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## OMG3kids

Bulgari "Jasmine Noir" and I love the scent!!! (not Mon) It's perfect for summer.


----------



## Wilmaerika

Escada Island Kiss 
MAC Nicki Minaj lipstick


----------



## elleestbelle

diorshow iconic mascara (omg...i think the clouds parted and the angels sang!)


----------



## OMG3kids

elleestbelle said:


> diorshow iconic mascara (omg...i think the clouds parted and the angels sang!)



BEST mascara.  Enjoy it!


----------



## elleestbelle

OMG3kids said:


> BEST mascara. Enjoy it!


 
i just got it a couple weeks ago and could kick myself in the head for not trying it sooner!


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Better than false lashes mascara by too faced and a Mac quad custom pallet w neutral shadows


----------



## OMG3kids

Anyone here ever do the false lashes? I'm tempted to try, but holy moly!! Seems intimidating.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> Anyone here ever do the false lashes? I'm tempted to try, but holy moly!! Seems intimidating.



I started on New Year's and I'm hooked on false lashes. Try it! My faves are Ardell lashes and Velour Lashes (made out of mink hair). Be patient at first, practice makes perfect.


----------



## Cait

OMG3kids said:


> Anyone here ever do the false lashes? I'm tempted to try, but holy moly!! Seems intimidating.


 
Start off with half-lashes; they're easier to manipulate and place on the eye, IME. Full-lash wise, I find the Ardell #116s and ELF Natural Lash Kit lashes (not the cheap glue that comes with it!) are also very easy to apply and have a lot of bend/flexibility in the band 

On topic, cheap stuff: Essence IRock Glossy Black Eyeliner & Bonne Bell lipLUSHious gloss in Grapefruit Kiss.


----------



## OMG3kids

Sorry for going off topic.  I'm tired!! Finals are looming. Thanks ladies!


----------



## mspera

Got a lot of little bath goodies today!! So excited! Can't wait to go take a bath or shower very shortly! 

Philosophy - hop into spring set - chocolate bunny, frosted cookie, sugar chick

Bath and body works minis (3/$10) 
Pink chiffon lotion and shower gel
Stress relief shower gel

Victorias secret - secret craving lotion and body scrub and coconut passion shower gel.


----------



## pupeluv

Avene Thermal Water, Kevyn Aucoin Candlelight & Sunday Riley 101 Blushing Blush


----------



## yellow08

Kerastase-Masque Nutri-Thermique and Nectuar Thermique plus deluxe sample (Elixir Ultime, Lait Vital and Bain Satin 2)
Peter Thomas Roth-Age Defense Kit
Peter Thomas Roth-VIZ 1000
Anastasia-Brow Gel
Charlotte Ronson-A Perfect Mess Beach Hair
Benefit-They're Real Mascara (mini)
Clarisonic-Replacement Brush Head
Boscia-Vital Daily Moisture 
Josie Maran-Argan Oil
MAC-Hug Me lipstick
MAC-Blossom Culture


----------



## OMG3kids

Mineral Fusion blotting papers--love them, they're only $8 at Whole Foods.
Bit the bullet and got a pair of Ardell half lashes!!  Haven't used them yet, as i don't think they're appropriate for my everyday activities.  But on my next night out, those babies are getting glued on!!


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Avene Thermal Water, Kevyn Aucoin Candlelight & Sunday Riley 101 Blushing Blush



wow! what do you think of Blushing? I have been looking at many swatches but have not purchased yet. It looks so pretty from the swatches I have seen.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum
Caudalie Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Fluid 
Caudalie Beauty Elixir


----------



## gnourtmat

Maybelline Baby Lips!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

OPI Pink-ing of You
OPI Care to Danse?
China Glaze Riveting
Mario Badescu Silver Powder
Mario Badescu Facial Spray


----------



## InimitableD

I purchased the shampoo, conditioner, and serum from Kerastase's new Cristalliste line today.  My stylist used them on me, and I love the way that my hair looks and feels.  Hopefully, I'll have the same results when I use them at home!


----------



## nicci404

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm - Nude Delhi 
Chantecaille Luminous Gloss - Coco 






Chanel Luminous Bronzer - Sable Rose
Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Empreinte


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> wow! what do you think of Blushing? I have been looking at many swatches but have not purchased yet. It looks so pretty from the swatches I have seen.


 
Hi!, I wore it yesterday and I was not disappointed. I like it so much I'm thinking of getting the Intimate one...though I've read it's similar to NARS Orgasm but a little more pink and without the shimmer.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC:
Greensmoke eyeshadow
Nocturnelle eyeshadow

Lancome:
Teint Idole Fresh Wear foundation in 4W Bisque
Kitten Heel eyeshadow

Studio Gear:
Angel Baby blush

NYX:
Aquamarine eyeshadow trio
Spring leaf, lime green, green tea eyeshadow trio


----------



## OMG3kids

pupeluv said:


> Hi!, I wore it yesterday and I was not disappointed. I like it so much I'm thinking of getting the Intimate one...though I've read it's similar to NARS Orgasm but a little more pink and without the shimmer.





Blushing looks gorgeous! I actually HATE blush with shimmer, so I'm glad you said it has none.


----------



## Cait

Lancome Genefique concentrate & Shoppers/Lancome GWP
Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear polish in Pacific Blue
Maybelline Great Lash Clear
Essence Get Big Lashes mascara


----------



## sakura miyagi

Bobbi Brown Shimmer brick in Rose
Bobbi Brown Extreme Party mascara
Smashbox Brow Tech in Brunette
MAC Studio Sculpt concealer in NC15
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation in NC15
MAC Cremeblend blush in So sweet, so easy
L'oreal Studio Secrets primer
MAC Viva Glam Lipstick in Bright Yellow Pink

I went a little crazy on Friday. Ooops


----------



## chunkylover53

2 x Estee Lauder Vérité Special EyeCare


----------



## Slavisa

Over the weekend:

Garnier BB Cream &#8211; Medium Color
Kerastase Bain Vital Dermo-Calm Shampoo 
Asian Branded False Eyelashes x3
Asian Branded Nail Art Decorations x2
Australis Pink Lip Liner
Batiste Dry Shampoo &#8211; Brunettes
Beauty Style False Eyelashes x2
Katy Perry Lashes 
Kevin Murphy Color.Bug &#8211; Purple


----------



## Charee

I returned from a trip to the US (where cosmetics retail at literally half price to Aus) last week.  During my time there, I went beauty crazy!

Bobbi Brown brushes (powder, blush, foundation, eye sweep) and powder puff
Make Up For Ever and Nars pencil sharpeners
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Beige
Dior lash primer/serum
Dior Iconic mascara in Noir
Dior 1 Color eyeshadow in Beige Print
Make Up Forever High Definition Powder
Nars Loose Powder in Desert
Nars Bronzing Powder in Laguna
Nars Blush in Orgasm
Nars Duo Eyeshadow in Alhambra
Nars Single Eyeshadow in Cyprus
Nars Soft Touch Shadow Pencil in Hollywoodland
Nars Lipstick in Belle du Jour
OPI nail polishes in Pros & Bronze, Love is a Racket, Happy Anniversary!, Glitzerland, Suzi Skis in the Pyrenees, Lucky Lucky Lavender, Passion, OPI on Collins Ave., Big Apple Red, top coat and natural nail strengthener
Yves Saint Laurent Sheer Candy lip balms in Dewy Papaya and Juicy Grapefruit
MAC PowerPoint pencil in Buried Treasure
Origins balancing toner and charcoal mask
Lancome Creme Radiance cleanser


----------



## cupoftea91

Charee said:
			
		

> I returned from a trip to the US (where cosmetics retail at literally half price to Aus) last week.  During my time there, I went beauty crazy!
> 
> Bobbi Brown brushes (powder, blush, foundation, eye sweep) and powder puff
> Make Up For Ever and Nars pencil sharpeners
> Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Beige
> Dior lash primer/serum
> Dior Iconic mascara in Noir
> Dior 1 Color eyeshadow in Beige Print
> Make Up Forever High Definition Powder
> Nars Loose Powder in Desert
> Nars Bronzing Powder in Laguna
> Nars Blush in Orgasm
> Nars Duo Eyeshadow in Alhambra
> Nars Single Eyeshadow in Cyprus
> Nars Soft Touch Shadow Pencil in Hollywoodland
> Nars Lipstick in Belle du Jour
> OPI nail polishes in Pros & Bronze, Love is a Racket, Happy Anniversary!, Glitzerland, Suzi Skis in the Pyrenees, Lucky Lucky Lavender, Passion, OPI on Collins Ave., Big Apple Red, top coat and natural nail strengthener
> Yves Saint Laurent Sheer Candy lip balms in Dewy Papaya and Juicy Grapefruit
> MAC PowerPoint pencil in Buried Treasure
> Origins balancing toner and charcoal mask
> Lancome Creme Radiance cleanser



Nice haul! I went crazy when I was in the US last year.... I had to buy 2 more makeup bags, eek!


----------



## OMG3kids

I had no idea there was such a price difference. Glad you had fun!


----------



## FleurCherie_9

I'm new to this thread but I love it so thought I'd contribute 
My last shopping trip to L'Occitane 

Shea butter hand cream
Rose hand cream
Volumising shampoo
Mini Shea butter Hand cream
Mini cherry blossom hand cream 
Extra-gentle soap
Bonne mere soap
Lavender essential oil hand cream




I'm addicted to L'Occitane! 

Thankyou for letting me share


----------



## OMG3kids

FleurCherie_9 said:
			
		

> I'm new to this thread but I love it so thought I'd contribute
> My last shopping trip to L'Occitane
> 
> Shea butter hand cream
> Rose hand cream
> Volumising shampoo
> Mini Shea butter Hand cream
> Mini cherry blossom hand cream
> Extra-gentle soap
> Bonne mere soap
> Lavender essential oil hand cream
> 
> I'm addicted to L'Occitane!
> 
> Thankyou for letting me share



I love their products too.  Nice haul!


----------



## FleurCherie_9

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> I love their products too.  Nice haul!


----------



## Purse_lover_A

Pigment punch - Aspect doctors
Best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## Kansashalo

A few goodies from Ulta
NYX e/s in Golden (to replace the one that died in a terrible de-potting accident)
NYX jumbo pencil in Iced Mocha
Napoleon Perdis Luminous Lip Veil in Sienna Shimmer (first time trying this brand)








Not a purchase but free beauty samples from Target Style via FB~

Nivea Extended Moisture daily lotion
Neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser
Pantene conditioner (flat to volume)
L'Oreal Magic Lumi primer
Simple cleansing facial cloths (can't wait to try these)!
$15 in beauty coupons from Target
Striped beauty bag (this is a quality bag and not the cheap crap I was expecting)


----------



## SLU2011

pupeluv said:


> Avene Thermal Water, Kevyn Aucoin Candlelight & Sunday Riley 101 Blushing Blush



I love their Thermal water. Do you like it? 

Makeup For Ever 
Flash Pallet

Nyx Lip Pencil in Dolly


----------



## pupeluv

SLU2011 said:


> I love their Thermal water. Do you like it?
> 
> Makeup For Ever
> Flash Pallet
> 
> Nyx Lip Pencil in Dolly


 
I do...I'm surprised how much I use it.


----------



## dollface53

On a Kiehl's bender lately. Just received my latest order of 2 jars of Lip Balm #1 and a small bottle of Creme de Corps body lotion. This lotion has to be the best I have ever used, very thick almost like a cream, it leaves your skin instantly smooth like baby skin and no greasiness. I think this shall become my new hand cream.


----------



## OMG3kids

Chanel nail polish "June"


----------



## lostlikelucy

Some Sephora knick knacks:

Fresh Marigold Rose Water
Fresh Soy Cleanser
Jurlique Calendula Cream (such a nice texture, good for my sensitive skin)
Benefit Posietint
Darphin Intral Cream (so, so good for reducing redness in the mornings)
Givenchy Croisiere Bronzer (gorgeous, pillowy soft texture, so lightweight!)


----------



## exotikittenx

lostlikelucy said:
			
		

> Some Sephora knick knacks:
> 
> Fresh Marigold Rose Water
> Fresh Soy Cleanser
> Jurlique Calendula Cream (such a nice texture, good for my sensitive skin)
> Benefit Posietint
> Darphin Intral Cream (so, so good for reducing redness in the mornings)
> Givenchy Croisiere Bronzer (gorgeous, pillowy soft texture, so lightweight!)



That bronzer IS amazing!  I tested it at the store.  It applies like a dream.


----------



## Glitzerland

Biotherm Aquasource nuit
Biotherm Aquasource gel

I needed something lighter for my skin now that summer begins. I got amazing help at Biotherm, and I also got a ton of samples. Walked away with a bag full. Excited to try something completely new.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Mac Shadowy Lady e/s
Mac Fascinating eye liner
Chanel Coco Blue nail polish

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## KittyLouise

MAC nail lacquer in Saint Germain & MAC Plush Lash in Plushblack.


----------



## Neo007

Went to Sephora to return an eye shadow primer (Nars, I actually found that I prefer the one from Too Faced), and walked out with a new face wash, LOL

So now I will be trying the Omorovicza Cleansing Foam - which must be absolutely exceptional, according to its price point...


----------



## auntie em

Went to Bloomie's to return something ended up with laura Mercier eyeshadows in Baroque, Cognac and Kir Royale.




Went to Sephora looking for Benefit's Snow White & The Huntsman Rare Beauty Kit, Tarina Tarantino Emerald Pretty Palette & Bare Escentuals Wanderlust Rainforest Collection. The only thing that's available was the Benefit one.





So I ended up getting NARS Single ES in D. Gorgeous, Smashbox Brown Eyes Palette, Boscia LE green Tea Blotting Paper & Eyeko Mascara which I am returning because it clumps like crazy. It's supposed to separate your lashes but there's way too much product and its clumps galore.




At a beauty supply store, I got disposable mascara wands, plastic spatulas & foam eyeshadow applicators; Brush Guard ( xs, s, l & xl, plus variety pack for a friend); brush cleanser refill & Avene Micellar Lotion (I thought it's going to be as light as NARS' Cleansing Water but it stung my eye a little but it's quite good in makeup removal.


----------



## jazmini

L'Artisan Parfumeur:
Perfumed Shower Gel Premier Figuier 
Lait pour le Corps Mure et Musc
Perfumed Body Milk La Chasse aux Papillons
Gel Parfume pour la Douche Mure et Musc
Mandarine Eau de Toilette Limited Edition
Batucada Eau de Toilette

By Terry:
SOLEIL TERRYBLY:
Auto-Radiant® Tinted Serum
&
BAUME DE ROSE IP/SPF 15 Lip Care

SHU UEMURA:
fresh pore clarifying gentle cleansing oil

Peter Thomas Roth:
Botanical Buffing Beads


----------



## sunglow

Sephora goodies


Peter Thomas Roth Instant Mineral SPF 45
Clarisonic Deep Pore brush head
Versace Bright Crystal deluxe sample
Korres Wild Rose 24-hour Moisturizing & Brightening Cream (100 pt reward)


----------



## nicci404

Sara Happ Lib Scrub - Green Apple
Sara Happ - Lip Slip
Giorgio Armani - Master Corrector
Giorgio Armani - High Precision Retouch 
Urban Decay - Big Fatty Mascara
Dior Shimmer Powder - Amber Diamond
Burberry Lip Mist - Field Rose


----------



## Ellapretty

I found some good stuff at Winners (TJMAXX company) recently:

-OPI nailpolish remover ($9 instead of $20)
-OPI Femme de Cirque set ($7 instead of $16)
-Pediscrub (foot sponge I've been dying to try since I saw it on youtube)
-Pedicure foot files 
-hand scrub, moisture gloves and hand butter


My only  non-Winners beauty purchase was OPI Mod about You


----------



## pupeluv

auntie em said:


> Went to Bloomie's to return something ended up with laura Mercier eyeshadows in Baroque, Cognac and Kir Royale.
> 
> View attachment 1708980
> 
> 
> Went to Sephora looking for Benefit's Snow White & The Huntsman Rare Beauty Kit, Tarina Tarantino Emerald Pretty Palette & Bare Escentuals Wanderlust Rainforest Collection. The only thing that's available was the Benefit one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1708982
> 
> 
> So I ended up getting NARS Single ES in D. Gorgeous, Smashbox Brown Eyes Palette, Boscia LE green Tea Blotting Paper & Eyeko Mascara which I am returning because it clumps like crazy. It's supposed to separate your lashes but there's way too much product and its clumps galore.
> 
> View attachment 1708983
> 
> 
> At a beauty supply store, I got disposable mascara wands, plastic spatulas & foam eyeshadow applicators; Brush Guard ( xs, s, l & xl, plus variety pack for a friend); brush cleanser refill & Avene Micellar Lotion (I thought it's going to be as light as NARS' Cleansing Water but it stung my eye a little but it's quite good in makeup removal.
> 
> View attachment 1708985


 
What beauty supply store did you go to? I've wanting to try those brush guards and maybe the Avene.


----------



## auntie em

pupeluv said:
			
		

> What beauty supply store did you go to? I've wanting to try those brush guards and maybe the Avene.



It's Frends Beauty Supply, if you're in LA-area it's in North Hollywood. They have 25%off right now, I don't know though if it includes online. Check out their FB facebook.com/frendsbeautysupply

The brush guards are the best come brush cleaning time because I can dry my brushes handles up.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Mirage palette from Coastal Scents...
www.i974.pho





tobucket.com

www.i974.photobuck





et.com


----------



## sunglow

Bare Minerals Moxie gloss in Party Starter
Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing lipcolor in Allure
Boots No 7 Eye Mousse in Fudge


----------



## LovesYSL

I made my first MAC purchase in 8 years- Studio Fix+ and a paint pot in Bare Study.


----------



## ehy210

OMG3kids said:


> Clarins self tanning creme (wish me luck!!!)
> Sephora np remover



I know you did it a while ago, but how did the self tanner come out? I'm looking for a good self tanner that wont give me streaks and make me look orange


----------



## tobefetching

bnjj said:


> I'm still on the hunt for a primer that will make my pores appear smaller and reduce the shine. I just bought Korres Pomegranate primer and with that got the Sephora umbrella (could this thing be any bigger - why they don't give away the compact ones is beyond me) and a gift bag of samples.


 
Benefit Pore-fessionalis my favorite. I love how it feels when I put it on, it dries weightless almost immediately, reduces pores and shine AND I even wear it without bothering with foundation over it most of the time.


----------



## OMG3kids

ehy210 said:


> I know you did it a while ago, but how did the self tanner come out? I'm looking for a good self tanner that wont give me streaks and make me look orange



I really like it!  I got the Clarins in the tub, the "delicious" or something.   It looks really natural, and I haven't had any streaks.  The color is quite natural too.  I bought the St. Tropez tanning application mitt for $5 from Sephora which is great--don't have to worry about streaky hands afterwards.   

Good luck!


----------



## merekat703

$3 each at Big Lots


----------



## beauty k addict

chanel 
coco mademoiselle soap x3
coco mademoiselle edp 100ml
chance eau tendre sheer moisture mist x2
GWP

dior 
purifying toner
purifying cleanser 
dior extreme lippie in incognito 
GWP

emilio pucci for guerlain 
terracotta gloss in porto fino
eyeshadow in capri
powder brush
GWP

borghese fango mud

4 goody bags filled w deluxe samples + pouch from the bay beauty spring gala (canada)


----------



## Neo007

Soy cleanser from Fresh - love it!!!!

Had to return the Omorovicza Cleansing Foam I got last week as I had a terrible allergic reaction to something in it (and still no clue as to what that could have been!). Imagine a super red (almost bruised) face, add pimples, add a burning sensation, and you are there... The Fresh cleanser just felt like such gentle relief after that, I don't think I'm ever getting anything else, lol!


----------



## nicci404

Neo007 said:


> Soy cleanser from Fresh - love it!!!!
> 
> Had to return the Omorovicza Cleansing Foam I got last week as I had a terrible allergic reaction to something in it (and still no clue as to what that could have been!). Imagine a super red (almost bruised) face, add pimples, add a burning sensation, and you are there... The Fresh cleanser just felt like such gentle relief after that, I don't think I'm ever getting anything else, lol!



really? I was on the their website and was thinking of getting the Cleansing Foam. Hmmmm, maybe not. I have combo skin and sensitive to products w/alcohol in it or anything else that's too strong.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I just bought the Kate Somerville Quench Oil Free Hydrating Serum, Kate Somerville Line Release Under Eye Cream, Kate Somerville Detox Daily Cleanser, and Fresh Black Tea Age-Delay Eye Cream.  I used to use Kate Somerville products, but I switched to Ole Hemriksen products since they were less expensive.  While I love Ole Henriksen products, after just using a newly-found bottle of my KS eye cream that I forgot I had stored away, I am being drawn back to KS products again.  Sorry, wallet!


----------



## Neo007

nicci404 said:


> really? I was on the their website and was thinking of getting the Cleansing Foam. Hmmmm, maybe not. I have combo skin and sensitive to products w/alcohol in it or anything else that's too strong.



Yes, really bad and borderline scary, to be honest. I too have combo and sensitive skin. But I think I must have had an allergic reaction to something in the Cleansing Foam, as this was really extreme, as reactions go. The foam was recommended to me by the same SA who also recommended the Fresh cleanser (and she was clearly spot on with that one), and she specified very clearly that all Omorovicza products were really made for super sensitive skins, so I shouldn't have had a problem. I was glad I bought it at Sephora and could return it, but I also felt bad as it's so expensive. Maybe it would be worth trying to get a sample first to give it a try? It did smell lovely, and foamed up luxuriously - would have been perfect with my Clarisonic


----------



## Cait

Too Faced LE Summer Eye palette.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## OMG3kids

Lush solid conditioner.  Smells YUMMO!  I haven't used it yet, but my daughters have...


----------



## Tiare

Went on a bender at Ulta with the A/G haircare line. I never knew it existed and now I'm obsessed. 

Their Fast Food leave-in conditioner smells like dessert and works better than any I've tried before. I also love their argan (silicone heavy) serum and Deep Conditioner.

It's $$$ and I spent more than a usual Kerastase haul, but, it's amazing stuff so far that I've tried


----------



## chongyuo

Ysl rouge voluptè 
No 11 and no 7 

Unstratified yet gonna get glossy stain


----------



## nicci404

Neo007 said:


> Yes, really bad and borderline scary, to be honest. I too have combo and sensitive skin. But I think I must have had an allergic reaction to something in the Cleansing Foam, as this was really extreme, as reactions go. The foam was recommended to me by the same SA who also recommended the Fresh cleanser (and she was clearly spot on with that one), and she specified very clearly that all Omorovicza products were really made for super sensitive skins, so I shouldn't have had a problem. I was glad I bought it at Sephora and could return it, but I also felt bad as it's so expensive. Maybe it would be worth trying to get a sample first to give it a try? It did smell lovely, and foamed up luxuriously - would have been perfect with my Clarisonic



I wish I could. There are no dept. stores around me that carry this brand  I like to try it out in person before buying it but I guess I could get it from Sephora  & return it if I don't like it. I just bought the travel kit, it was on sale...I am excited to try it but I hope my skin doesn't react negatively to it. I will also try it with my Clarisonic, thanks!


----------



## Neo007

nicci404 said:


> I wish I could. There are no dept. stores around me that carry this brand  I like to try it out in person before buying it but I guess I could get it from Sephora  & return it if I don't like it. I just bought the travel kit, it was on sale...I am excited to try it but I hope my skin doesn't react negatively to it. I will also try it with my Clarisonic, thanks!



Oh, I so hope it works out for you and agrees with your skin!!! Let me know, please, I am fascinated with this line, and so sad my skin reacted so negatively to it! I had even gotten a sample of their new BB cream (which seems to be lovely), except that now I'm even afraid to try it 

Anyway, about the foam cleanser: a very little bit goes a long way, and a pea size amount is more than enough. I found that applying it directly on the Clarisonic worked better with this product. Good luck


----------



## BellaLuella

Purchased Jergens glow/tan kit at Costco for 11.49 came with full size lotion full size instant express lotion and a mini. My first time using it and love it.


----------



## dotnative

Flowerbomb limited edition La Vie En Rose from Sephora and got travel size Josie Moran Argon oil with bonus points.


----------



## lostlikelucy

I picked up the new Ole Hendriksen 500pt perk set at Sephora today when I bought Nars Multiples in South Beach and Copacabana. They looked so easy and perfect for summer, I thought I'd give them a try.


----------



## nicci404

Neo007 said:


> Oh, I so hope it works out for you and agrees with your skin!!! Let me know, please, I am fascinated with this line, and so sad my skin reacted so negatively to it! I had even gotten a sample of their new BB cream (which seems to be lovely), except that now I'm even afraid to try it
> 
> Anyway, about the foam cleanser: a very little bit goes a long way, and a pea size amount is more than enough. I found that applying it directly on the Clarisonic worked better with this product. Good luck



you're so lucky! I want to get the BB cream but worried it won't work out and don't really want to go through the hassle of returning it. Is it very fair? Does it have a pink or yellow undertone to it? What does it feel like - thick, creamy, ??? sorry, for all the questions! I have not found any swatches online and no blogs mentioning it.


----------



## Neo007

nicci404 said:


> you're so lucky! I want to get the BB cream but worried it won't work out and don't really want to go through the hassle of returning it. Is it very fair? Does it have a pink or yellow undertone to it? What does it feel like - thick, creamy, ??? sorry, for all the questions! I have not found any swatches online and no blogs mentioning it.



If you feel comfortable PMing me your mailing address I would be happy to send you the (generous) sample they gave me at the Omorovicza counter 

I'm just scared to try it myself (I haven't even opened the little tub since they made it for me!), but it would be a pity for it to be left unused


----------



## sunglow

Bobbi Brown bronzer in Deep 4
OPI Bright Lights Big Color
Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey lotion



NYX lipliner in Citrus
NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils in Cashmere, French Fries, and Sparkle Nude


----------



## girlygirl3

At Sephora, I picked up the Fendi fragrance in a roll on!  I didn't want to buy the full size, so I was glad to see this!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

merekat703 said:


> $3 each at Big Lots



Wow.....what a deal you got! I never run into sales like this. Congrats!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

D&G Light Blue and Coach Legacy.


----------



## SweetiexJenn

beauty k addict said:
			
		

> chanel
> coco mademoiselle soap x3
> coco mademoiselle edp 100ml
> chance eau tendre sheer moisture mist x2
> GWP
> 
> dior
> purifying toner
> purifying cleanser
> dior extreme lippie in incognito
> GWP
> 
> emilio pucci for guerlain
> terracotta gloss in porto fino
> eyeshadow in capri
> powder brush
> GWP
> 
> borghese fango mud
> 
> 4 goody bags filled w deluxe samples + pouch from the bay beauty spring gala (canada)



Oh boo I want to buy fragrances but missed out on this!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

merekat703 said:


> $3 each at Big Lots



Now say what now???  That is a DEAL!

*going to Big Lots tomorrow*


----------



## declaredbeauty

merekat703 said:


> $3 each at Big Lots



Saw this at big lots the other day! So sad that none of the colors worked for me though. Amazing price though..


----------



## merekat703

chongyuo said:


> Ysl rouge voluptè
> No 11 and no 7
> 
> Unstratified yet gonna get glossy stain


 N 7 is my favorite! I have 1 &2 &7.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL golden gloss no.38


----------



## mspera

DeeDeeDelovely said:
			
		

> YSL golden gloss no.38



That is a gorgeous gloss!! A must swatch next time I am at the mall 

What rouge coco shine is that pictured?


----------



## mspera

YSL volupte sheer candy - dewy papaya - number 2

YSL golden gloss #37 - Free full size GWP - love that.


----------



## Thanh510

-Chanel flawless fluid makeup long wear (60 beige).
-Chanel powder compact (translucent 3).
-Chanel powder brush
-Chanel eye shadow( black star #69).
-Chanel loose powder( translucent 3).
- urban decay naked 2( disappointing).
-urban decay all nighter long lasting make up spray( doesn't work for my oily skin, macs works better).


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kiehl's Midnight Recovery Concentrate


----------



## Cait

Lancome Corvo Color Design palette, Golden Frenzy
Baby bottles of Bioderma
Essie polish in Camera
QUO by Orly nail drying drops
CO Bigelow Magenta Mint Mentha lipshine, salves in Original & Lavender


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

My little mini haul of recent purchases/makeup gifts for my birthday. (Mainly beauty stuff.)


----------



## MINXLASH

I just recently purchased Philosophy Vitamin C Micro-delivery Peel.  I usually go in the sauna
and detox my skin for about 30 minutes and then I use the peel.  It really refreshens my skin, fine wrinkles disappear and makes my skin look so much younger.  I really recommend this product! 9/10


----------



## Glitzerland

Biotherm- Beurre Corporel body butter
Biotherm- Huile de Gommage exfoliator
Biotherm- Auto Bronzant Self tan gel
Chanel- Vitalumiere Aqua Cream Compact


----------



## gee

Yonka Phyto Contour - Just had a baby and turned 30, so wanted to try an eye cream to fight those bags and tired eyes!
Philosophy Purity Made Simple - love this cleanser with my Clarisonic Mia
Perricone  Intensive Pore minimizer - hope it works!
Clarisonic Delicate Brush heads

Skinstore.com is having a F&F til Monday, so I had to take advantage!


----------



## gee

Oops also forgot I bought:
MAC Russian Red l/s
TheBalm Cheater mascara - not my first choice, but the store I went to had limited makeup selection...it's actually pretty good!


----------



## Monoi

MINXLASH said:
			
		

> I just recently purchased Philosophy Vitamin C Micro-delivery Peel.  I usually go in the sauna
> and detox my skin for about 30 minutes and then I use the peel.  It really refreshens my skin, fine wrinkles disappear and makes my skin look so much younger.  I really recommend this product! 9/10



Thnx for sharing this product is on my wishlist


----------



## coconutsboston

Theirry Mugler - Alien
Beauty Blenders
Nair Wax
Philosophy Pure Grace Body Wash
Philosophy Pure Grace Body Scrub


----------



## MrsTGreen

ELF High Definition Powder
NYC Browser Brush On Brow Powder in Brunette


----------



## sunglow

Bobbi Brown bronzer brush


----------



## auntie em

Bobbi Brown Long Wear Cream Eyeshadow in Copper, Bronze Sugar, Smokey Topaz & Violet Plum


----------



## kristinized

J'adore perfume
Amazing Cosmetics concealer and foundation
Stila set & correct powder trio
OPI Spiderman mini polish set 
Zoya Tracy
Revlon Just Bitten lip stain in Crush
L'oreal Magic Lumi primer
couple of Burts Bees lip shimmers
Revlon smokey shadow stick in Smolde


----------



## gwendolen

Clarins #702 lippy
Estee Lauder lipstick in Wild Fire
A bunch of Stila eyeshadows
Estee Lauder Eye Kajal


----------



## designerdreamin

Dior Sculpt Foundation - Light Beige 02
Dior Skinflash Pen - #2
Dior Show Mascara
Dior Addict - #991 Perfecto
Giorgio Armani Rouge d'Armani #402 Scarlatto
Mac Khol - Smoulder
Mac 219 brush
Mac 239 brush

:shame: That was this week, I think that's it for a long time now!


----------



## aprilmarch

Chanel 19 eau de perfume
Dior nail polish in Red Royalty 
Dior nail polish in Massai Red
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask
DermOrganic mask
Shea Moisture Lavender and Wild Orchid body lotion


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Fleet Fast Blush
MAC To Catch A Sailor Lipstick


----------



## MoneyPennie

Inglot 10 pan palette , Mac minerlize powder and Nikki viva la glam lipstick.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Travel-size bottles of Lancome Bi-Facil from e*bay


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Origins Drink-Up Intensive Mask
Chanel Chance Tendre Perfume
Chanel Delight Nail Polish
Maybelline Lipstick in Citrus Slice


----------



## VanessaJean

Tresemme Heat Protectant.


----------



## beauty k addict

dior 5 color shadow palette in bleu de paris + free charm
skeyndor vit c cream/eye cream + serum (not pictured)


----------



## chinableu

beauty k addict said:


> dior 5 color shadow palette in bleu de paris + free charm
> skeyndor vit c cream/eye cream + serum (not pictured)



Oh my gosh, those colors are stunning.

Where did you get the charm?


----------



## Kansashalo

chinableu said:


> Where did you get the charm?



I my Dior SA gave me one a few weeks back.  I didn't do anything special (bring in a card, buty a certain amount, etc.) so I don't know why they give them out.  In other words, I'm not help. lol


----------



## GingerSnap527

Calvin Klein Euphoria Forbidden Rollerball
Redken Smooth Down Shampoo, Conditioner


----------



## Livia1

Just got back from London, stocked up on a few things:

By Terry Baume de Rose
By Terry Touche Veloutee
Fresh Sugar Lip Polish
Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment Advanced Therapy
Chanel Mat Lumiere Powder Makeup
Chanel Inimitable Mascara
Nars Sheer Lipstick in Manhunt
Lierac Diopticerne Creme


----------



## Samia

Did some stocking up today


----------



## Cait

Avene Ystheal+ eye cream & Gel Cleanser 
Essence Stay With Me glosses in My Favourite Milkshake, Me & My Ice Cream
L'Oreal Voluminous CB mascara
sparesource blush brush


----------



## mspera

The body shop - strawberry body butter
The body shop - strawberry oil (for body or hair) (new product)
The body shop - Lemon hand soap


----------



## peppersasen

this is from March-April (i can't really remember):






Anna Sui and MUJI stuff. the nail polish is translucent. really pretty. and then i also got some Clinique stuff: http://www.beautylish.com/f/axaisx (smells awful but works).

ETA: i also got this ELF eyebrow gel thing (http://www.beautylish.com/p/elf-wet-gloss-lash--brow-clear-mascara). it's so affordable.


----------



## beauty k addict

thanks! the counter i went to didn't have grege so i opted for this one. gift wise- not every beauty associate gives them out so i'm guessing it's their discretion? 





			
				chinableu said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, those colors are stunning.
> 
> Where did you get the charm?


----------



## nicci404

Omorovicza Essentials/travel Kit - Queen of Hungary Mist, Illuminating Moisturiser, Rejuvenating Night Cream, Thermal Cleansing Balm, Cleansing Mitt.  

Jack Black Lip Balm - Grapefruit & Ginger
Giorgio Armani D'Armani Gloss - Pink 509
Guerlain KissKiss Gloss - Figue Plaisir (866)


----------



## Aeris

Clinique City Block Sunscreen - I love it!


----------



## pupeluv

Skindinavia Makeup Finishing Spray, Chanel JC Rose Ecrin, Chanel Brompton Road, Edward Bess Sunlight, MAC Chromographic Pencil NC15/NW20, B.E. Brow Powder, Burberry Pale Barley, Burberry Sheer Summer Glow, and I knew I was forgetting something....MAC Eyeshadow in Espresso.


----------



## Cait

NYX blush in Angel
NYX glosses in Sweetheart & Salsa
China Glaze polish in Dress Me Up
Essence Stay in Place shadow in The Glammy Goes To...


----------



## misstrine85

I got Chanel RCS in En Vogue yesterday. So pretty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford brow sculptor,smoke red polish, casablanca lipstick & rose crush lip gloss


----------



## Jeannam2008

Bought dkny perfume and got a free travel bag and makeup bag


----------



## bnjj

Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair.  The SA gave me two of the GWP since I waited about 10 mins or so while she was running all over the place.  I didn't mind waiting at all and was chatting with another customer at the counter.  That was very sweet of her.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Soft Ochre paint pot


----------



## ashlc68

Sephora Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover
Diorshow Iconic Waterproof Mascara
Sephora Retractable Waterproof Eyeliner

and testers of:

Dior Skin Boosting Super Serum
Diorshow Maximizer
Dior Addict Extreme in Lucky
Korres Pomegranate Face Primer
MUFE High Def Primer
Bvlgari Omnia Coral


----------



## beauty k addict

trying something bourjois for the first time!


----------



## jellybebe

A whole bunch of French beauty products!


----------



## mcb100

-Ojon Dry Recovery hair conditioner (Never tried Ojon before today, but it seems to be really really good so far, considering how damaged my hair is. It kind of smells like lemons though.)

-Smashbox #51 Face & Body brush. I mostly have MAC and Bobbi Brown brushes, but the Smashbox ones are pretty soft. They've become my third favorite brand for brushes.


----------



## pmburk

Red Carpet Manicure pro starter kit from Ulta, and a Red Carpet polish in Simply Stunning.


----------



## Kansashalo

Here is my latest haul of (cheap!) goodies thanks to Hautelook (Lorac) and Big Lots (Philosophy).  I think in total, this may have ran me $30. 

Going from top to bottom....
Left side: Philosophy Supernatural e/s in plum delicious, Color of Grace lip gloss in pretty please, supernatural cream blush in feel warm all over, and a philosophy travel brush.

Right side: Lorac baked e/s in rockstar, Lorac single e/s in insider, and Lorac 3D e/s palette (I seriously can not wait to wear this!).


----------



## MomLuvsBags

beauty k addict said:
			
		

> trying something bourjois for the first time!



Ooh love the packaging! Where can I buy bourjois?  Thanks.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I just bought a bunch of Philosophy shower gels. Also just got the large box of Dr Dennis Gross Alpha Beta peel pads.


----------



## sunglow

Fresh Soy Face Cleanser
Boscia Green Tea blotting sheets
Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer SPF 15


----------



## Neo007

sunglow said:


> Fresh Soy Face Cleanser
> Boscia Green Tea blotting sheets
> Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer SPF 15



Great purchases: I use all of these products every day and love them!


----------



## raiderette74

Sallys- BEyond Belief C Serum, Jumbo non acetone np remover, Nina Ultra pro np in It's Like Butta and Fingerpains NP Go Van Gogh!


----------



## Livia1

Dermalogica Ultracalming Cleanser
Avene Eau Thermale
Nars Sheer Lipstick in Manhunt
MAC Lipstick in Lady Bug


----------



## eye4cc

sulwhasoo extrarefining kit.


----------



## whatscute

I got Guerlain Sheer Bronzing Powder in Brunettes 02 and YSL tinted lip balm in 03 Rose Cordial






Also my Fortune Cookie Soap box came today- soo excited and everything smelled fantastic!


----------



## Lola69

Butter London trout pout lip gloss and Victoria secret noir tease body splash


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Sephora SPF kit with tons of product
Sephora airbrush foundation & brush
Ojon dry shampoo
Wella surf spray
Latisse refill


----------



## Storm Spirit

Ciate nail polish in Jelly Bean, freebie with this month's Marie Claire


----------



## Cait

Murale Points Event:
Jimmy Choo EDP
Chanel Sable/Emouvant eyeshadow duo

B&BW:
Paris Amour EDT


----------



## VanessaJean

Received Biotherm Age Fitness and Shiseido makeup remover cloths in a swap.


----------



## Cait

Murale/Stila event:
Stila Stay in Place brow pen, Light (wish I could compare it to the Suqqu ones )
Stila Brighten & Correct pen, Fair (looking to see how this compares to the Touche Eclat - the colour seems better for me...)
Stila liquid lip colour, Petal
Stila E! Oscars mini set - Forever Your Curl mascara, Stargazer & Oscarfish smudgestick liners
Skin Authority SPF30 Sunscreen/Moisturizer mini 
GWP: Lip Glaze in Guava & Murale Fab & Free gift bag


----------



## mcb100

Bought---
     Makeup Forever HD Foundation in shade 115
     Chanel #1 powder brush
     Chanel blush in shade In Love


----------



## VanessaJean

Swapped for Benefit Lemonaid. Mine is almost empty and I use it every day for eye primer.


----------



## bnjj

The absolute last thing I need is more lipgloss. However, that didn't stop me from buying two Joe Fresh lipglosses tonight.  I was intrigued with their colours and thought I'd check them out.  I tried one and holy are these pigmented.  I quite like how much colour they give but it was quite unexpected.  I'd call them more liquid lipstick than a gloss.  They aren't sticky at all, either.

I have never bought makeup from this brand before.


----------



## jellybebe

A Burberry lipgloss - have never tried this brand before 
Bobbi Brown lip/cheek stain


----------



## samina

Nars Matt lip pencil in dragon girl and dolce vita


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer SPF and the Illuminating TM.


----------



## LataJones

Murad Oil-Control Mattifer SPF 15 and in the mail I have Green Cream Level 9 arriving soon.


----------



## pupeluv

LMdB On The Coast K-scope


----------



## beauty k addict

chanel coco mademoiselle  
-body cream
-shower gel
-soap

fekkai 
-coiff dry shampoo 
-straightening balm

2 prada candy body lotion


----------



## MrsTGreen

Essence Look At Me lipstick


----------



## Neo007

Vivier Vitamin C Serum 10
Burberry Sheer Luminous Fluid Foundation in Trench #6
Burberry Sheer Summer Glow
Burberry eye shadows in Trench, Rosewood and Midnight Plum


----------



## Anonymous13

Chloe EDP, Coach Poppy (I layer them), and NARS Velvet lip stick in Mexican Rose


----------



## Cait

Murale brand push eyeliner brushes x2, bronzer brush, eyeshadow brush (flat, #242 size), and bejewelled atomizer (they're clearing out a lot of stuff and the Toronto store seems to be getting all the stuff from other locations.)
NYX Bohemian Rhapsody runway palette.
Jordana powder blush in Coral Sandy Beach.


----------



## xhb

Just got YSL glossy stain in #7 and Origin's VitaZing SPF 15 Moisturizer.


----------



## terps08

Bare Minerals foundation, Nars blush, Benefit lip gloss


----------



## BagloverBurr

I need to live thru you ladies I made my husband a bet I couldnt go without buying makeup until Oct when the Marilyn Monroe X MAC collection comes out.


----------



## JMF77

MAC Creme Cup lipstick (Gorgeous pink color. Best lipstick I've ever bought.  Thick and creamy and lasts forever)

MAC You're Perfect Already limited edition lipstick (not crazy about it, looks a lot like Myth and it's very sticky and dries out my lips)

MAC Angel and Hue lipsticks (pink lipstick staples)

Lancome color design lipstick in pale lip  (so so)

Laura Mercier moisturizing foundation  

Lancome powders in 200 and 150 (love Lancome powders!)

Maybelline Great Lash mascara

Phyto Volumizing Spray (the best! - esp for fine hair)


----------



## mcb100

3.4oz of Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess body spray oil

I seriously am in love with this scent. It smells so beachy and coconut-ish. I just love it for the summertime.


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Le Blanc Moisturizing Cream
The Body Shop - Lemon Shower Gel
The Body Shop - Mango Shower Gel
The Body Shop - Strawberry Body Polish
The Body Shop - Lemon Body Lotion


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Royal Khaki 5 Colour Palette...
www.i974.phot






obucket.com


----------



## auntie em

Body Shop has buy 2 get 1 free, buy 5 get 2 free promo

3 cotton rounds $3 each
2 shower gels for earth lovers(lemon&thyme and apricot&basil) $10 each 
1 Cool Brittania toiletry bag $10
3 Shimmer Cubes ( 07, 06 & Lily Cole Limited Ed 24) $22 each

Saved $42 with loyalty card


----------



## auntie em

The Body Shop has an ongoing buy 2 get 1 free or buy 3 get 2 free promo
3 cotton rounds $3 each
2 shower gels for earth lovers (apricot & badil and lemon & thyme) $10 each
1 cool brittania toiletry bag $10
3 shimmer bricks ( 06, 07 & Lily Cole Limited Ed 24) $22 each

Saved &42 with loyalty card


----------



## wetbandit42

So much Lush.... I went a little overboard. :shame:

Celestial moisturizer
Dreamtime Bath melt
MMM Melting Marshmallow Moment bath thing
Rosejam bubbleroon
Chunk of Alkmaar soap
Turkish Delight shower smoothie
Dreamwash shower smoothie
You Snap the Whip body butter
Dream Cream
Lemony Flutter cuticle cream
Handy Guruguru hand cream
Mange Too massage bar
Silky Underwear dusting powder
Dirty shaving cream
Dark Angels face wash
Volcano foot mask
Chou Chou I Love You toothy tabs
Ro's Argan body conditioner


----------



## OMG3kids

I've been baaaaad:

Too Faced Primed and Poreless in original _and_ bronze tint with SPF 20.  These are my HG primers--I do NOT wear foundation anymore. I mix the original with a dot of my Clarins tinted SPF 40 sunscreen and it works great when I'm outside all day.
Urban Decay eyeshadow primer---life changing! Life changing, I tell you!
NYC smooth face bronzer powder (or whatever it's called--too lazy to get up & look) in 720A "sunny."  This bronzer is amazing, and only $2.99 (US) at the local drugstore. I read online that it has been discontinued so I bought the only two they had.  
Essie Mango Tango nail polish.
Urban Decay mattifying powder compact. The white powder was scary at first, but geez I love it!  Basically replaces blotting papers. I think it was a better deal--around $30, but it looks like it will last _FOR_EVER. 

I'm officially done for this month!


----------



## OMG3kids

wetbandit42 said:


> So much Lush.... I went a little overboard. :shame:
> 
> Celestial moisturizer
> Dreamtime Bath melt
> MMM Melting Marshmallow Moment bath thing
> Rosejam bubbleroon
> Chunk of Alkmaar soap
> Turkish Delight shower smoothie
> Dreamwash shower smoothie
> You Snap the Whip body butter
> Dream Cream
> Lemony Flutter cuticle cream
> Handy Guruguru hand cream
> Mange Too massage bar
> Silky Underwear dusting powder
> Dirty shaving cream
> Dark Angels face wash
> Volcano foot mask
> Chou Chou I Love You toothy tabs
> Ro's Argan body conditioner





Oooooh, I love LUSH!!!!  i just used one of the bath bomb thingys last night.


----------



## OMG3kids

Speaking of LUSH, I also bought my Jungle solid conditioner.  Works great for myself and my daughters, as we have baby-fine hair.  Doesn't weigh us down.


----------



## misskt

LUSH sea vegetable soap 
LUSH aqua mirabilis 
MAC opulash


----------



## Charee

Chanel Hydra Beauty Serum (excited to try this) and Dermaquillant Yeux Intense!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I just bought 6 philosophy shower gels when I went to Sephora yesterday.


----------



## wetbandit42

OMG3kids said:


> Speaking of LUSH, I also bought my Jungle solid conditioner.  Works great for myself and my daughters, as we have baby-fine hair.  Doesn't weigh us down.



I've never tried any of their solid shampoos/conditioners, but I would like to sometime! They're such an interesting concept. Right now I have a ton of shampoo/conditioner to use.


----------



## OMG3kids

wetbandit42 said:
			
		

> I've never tried any of their solid shampoos/conditioners, but I would like to sometime! They're such an interesting concept. Right now I have a ton of shampoo/conditioner to use.



I love the solid conditioner! It's kinda tricky to use until you figure out a good method. But it's great for thin/limp hair because it really leaves no residue and my hair is shiny and bouncy.  Yay!

Forgive any typos, I'm on my iPhone!


----------



## OMG3kids

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> I love the solid conditioner! It's kinda tricky to use until you figure out a good method. But it's great for thin/limp hair because it really leaves no residue and my hair is shiny and bouncy.  Yay!
> 
> Forgive any typos, I'm on my iPhone!



And LEAVES my hair shiny and bouncy. Good grief. That wasn't an iPhone typo it was a champagne-induced typo. 

Forgive any typos, I'm on my iPhone!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Just got a a large tube of Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask. I hope this helps with my oily t zone.


----------



## Cait

Last night: 
Lancome Rouge In Love 322M
Dior Addict gloss in Sari Pink
Benefit CCS, Skinny Jeans


----------



## susu1978

Nars deep throat blush,urban decay primer in greed, tarte blushes in glisten n dollface,urban decay travl set in naked an electric


----------



## jellybebe

freshlinens said:
			
		

> Oribe Supershine Moisture Cream



Love this


----------



## Hope01

Diorsnow white reveal gentle purifying foam, my favourite cleanser, and It's skin prestige creme d'escargot. I cannot wait to try the cream, I've read some wonderful reviews about it!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Im hooked...I never thought I would go this far over beauty products...I spent $1,200 in two days for La Mer...


----------



## Hope01

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Im hooked...I never thought I would go this far over beauty products...I spent $1,200 in two days for La Mer...


 
Fabulous purchases! La Mer is wonderful! What did you get?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Hope01 said:


> Fabulous purchases! La Mer is wonderful! What did you get?



Hi! Thanks I got the ff:
Moisturizing Gel cream
Brightening Serum
Liquid UV fluid
Hand refining Lotion
Intense eye contentrate
Reparative Lotion 
sorry if I missed out on anything


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Tried a new line (for me) at CVS since it was 50%off at $14 and I had a coupon for $10 off . It's from Vichy aqualia thermal 24 he moisturizer


----------



## Cait

Sephora Brand gold braided headband
Dior Addict lipstick in Diorrisme
Ojon Restorative conditioner
WnW MegaLast nail varnish in Tropicalia
Ponds Cold Cream


----------



## OMG3kids

gottaluvmybags said:


> Tried a new line (for me) at CVS since it was 50%off at $14 and I had a coupon for $10 off . It's from Vichy aqualia thermal 24 he moisturizer



I love those sorts of deals!!!


----------



## exotikittenx

Chanel Illusion de Ombré in Emmerveille
Nars Silk Road Duo
Wet n Wild Walking on Eggshells trio eyeshadow
Sephora by OPI in Havana Dreams
Algenist Wrinkle Filler
Revlon Lip Butter in Cotton Candy
Stuff from Bath n Body Works sale such as Pink Chiffon and Carried Away scented splash and shower gel
Victorias Secret body oil shimmer spray from summer collection
Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze #25
Bobbi Brown long last eye pencils in Mahogany and Black


----------



## tjoyu

2 Pro sized Z Palettes. 
MAC Refined MSF from ebay


----------



## OMG3kids

Urban Decay Surreal Skin foundation in Nirvana.  LOVE!


----------



## LataJones

In the mail, I've got Green Cream Level 6 and Japonesque Precision Lash Curler coming soon.


----------



## Cait

Jordana Fabuliner, Brown
NYX Singles in Champagne & My Favourite Color
Trisan cleanser


----------



## yellowjade

burts bees cuticle cream
shiseido sun protection cream spf 55
shiseido majolica majorca volume mascara (i forget the name)


----------



## Cait

Essence Blush Brush
Lancome Genefique Concentrate, 30mL/1 oz.


----------



## pinkylizard

shiseido skincare softener


----------



## whatscute

DKNY roller ball duo 
Tarte Glossed Over LTE Pure Optic Lip Gloss set


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Did we have a thread about the Bath & Body Works sale and purchases? I've searched and didn't find anything... 

I did major damage!


----------



## sunglow

Nars Laguna Body Illuminator
Nars Velvet Gloss Lip Pencils in Hopi and Mexican Rose
Fresh Sugar Coral Lip Treatment
MAC 224 brush
MAC Texture eyeshadow
MAC Paint in Bamboom


----------



## AraBelle

I ordered Smashbox Shades of Fame Eye Palette and Benefit The Pretty Committee.  Can't wait to get them!!


----------



## OMG3kids

Urban Decay "Evidence" and "Tease" shadows


----------



## auntie em

Victoria Secret The Nakeds Palette
Sephora by Izak Baked Color Notebook
Benefit The Pretty Committee
DERMAdoctor KP "double" Duty


----------



## ocean82

I just bought :
Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Day Emulsion with SPF 15
Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Nuit Cream


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Dream Matte Powder in Sand
Dior Smoky Nude palette
Dior Lifting Amber palette
www.i974.photob






ucket.com


----------



## pupeluv

Shiseido 55 & Biore Face Milk....not pretty enough to take a picture of.


----------



## jellybebe

Dermalogica solar defense booster. Hopefully this will be my new facial sunscreen!


----------



## susu1978

Recently splurged on victoria secret and bath and body works


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Chai Latte Quad

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Dior BB cream
Chanel rouge coco in destinee
Chanel rouge coco shine in deauville 
Chanel sublimage concentrate
Tarte blush
Shu uemura lash serum & curler
Almay blush - free at cvs!!!


----------



## sunglow

Revlon Colorburst Lipstick in Fuchsia
Wet n Wild Walking on Eggshells eyeshadow trio


----------



## OMG3kids

Neutrogena makeup removing wipes and their deep wrinkle night cream
Almay eye makeup remover pads 

Sorry, today was not very exciting! 

Forgive any typos, I'm on my iPhone!


----------



## Cait

BI 100 Point Gift: LM Foundation Primer mini, Original 
Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution, the 100mL baby bottle
Sephora Brand Lash Primer 
Too Faced Lip of Luxury lipstick, Free Love


----------



## Kansashalo

BE Moxie l/g in Maverick
Urban Decay Black palette


----------



## Jeannam2008

Acnefree sensitive skin 3 set kit
5 Essie nail polishes
Organix shampoo/conditioner


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Annick Goutal - Peite Cherie


----------



## mcb100

So Ricky's makes really cool hair combs now. They deposit little bits of good stuff into your hair like keratin or sun protection. http://www.rickysnyc.com/sun-handle-curve-teeth-comb.html .  Shipping is super expensive though, so I'd recommend going there in person if you're ever in NYC. I just bought--

Sun teeth comb
Sun pocket comb
Argan Plus Comb
Keratin Comb
Kiss My Face facial sunscreen


----------



## girlygirl3

My recent purchases:

Aveeno Sunscreen for Face SPF 30
Neutrogena Dry Touch Sunscreen for Body SPF 30
Essence for Beauty blender sponge brush (never tried one!)
Santa Maria Novella Rose Water (haven't tried it yet)


----------



## Llisa

A magical Magnet Nail Polish, I received today, it looks nice, one of my friend suggest this to me~


----------



## xhb

Cetaphil Cleanser
Cetaphil Cream
Kiehl's Cucumber Herbal Alcohol-free Toner
Origin VitaZing spf 15 Moisturizer
SkinCeutical Physical Fusion UV Defense spf 50


----------



## mspera

Chanel Le Vernis - Suspicious 
Chanel Coco Shine - Parfait 
The Body Shop - Jumbo Lemon Body Scrub
The Body Shop - Spiced Vanilla oil for diffuser - only $1! 
The Body Shop - Cranberry Joy bubble bath - only $2!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ELF Eyelid Primer
Lip Smackers Girl Scouts Lip Balm Trio
Jordana Easyliner For Eyes in Purple Passion
Jordana Easyliner For Eyes in Mint
Wet n Wild Wild Shine Nail Color in Rain Check
Scunci No Damage Hair Elastics


----------



## nn21

Thebalm frat boy


----------



## alyssa18o6

Organix Hydrating Macadamia Oil Shampoo & Conditioner.
NYX Slide on glide on eyeliner in jet black.
Ulta mini tweezers.
Real Techniques expert face brush.


----------



## Cait

Bioderma Sensibio - 2 of the little 100mL bottles & QUO Half-Lashes


----------



## annam

Cait said:
			
		

> Bioderma Sensibio - 2 of the little 100mL bottles & QUO Half-Lashes



These small bottles usually come out at Christmas Murale and I usually buy them out. Of course all my friends and family get one  Love it!!!


----------



## bnjj

Cait said:


> Bioderma Sensibio - 2 of the little 100mL bottles & QUO Half-Lashes


 
Where do you find those small bottles and how much are they?  I have never seen them at Shoppers.


----------



## mspera

Chanel Le Vernis - Pulsion
Chanel Le Vernis - Violette
Guerlain - Terracotta Light Bronzer


----------



## girlygirl3

Miller Harris fragrance in Terre d Iris


----------



## Cait

bnjj said:
			
		

> Where do you find those small bottles and how much are they?  I have never seen them at Shoppers.



$6.95+tax. I see them at Shoppers on occasion, but Murale has them more frequently.


----------



## Neo007

Chanel Le Vernis - Vertigo


----------



## Cait

skin79 VIP Gold BB & false lashes from the Asian market.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I bought the QVC TSV yesterday, 3 large Philosophy bottles in Unconditional Love. The Olive Oil Body Scub, body spritz and body lotion.


----------



## Borse1224

Buerre Mac lipliner the best liner it goes with all lipsticks. I think I buy one every month!


----------



## bnjj

Cait said:


> $6.95+tax. I see them at Shoppers on occasion, but Murale has them more frequently.


 
Thanks.  The only Murale we have is clear across the city from me so I don't get there very often.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Started a new beauty purchase thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/post-your-recent-beauty-purchases-3-a-760439.html


----------



## gee

Clinique - Even Better Clinical Dark Spot Corrector
Clinique - All About Eyes eye cream
MAC Studio Sculpt - NC30 and NW25
Fairydrops Mascara (not really a fan, darnit)
MAC mascara ( can't recall which one, oops)
Some liquid eyeliner
Eyelash Glue
Shu Uemura Face Architect liquid ( smoothing and smooth fit) - 754
Shu Uemura powder foundation in 754
Vichy - Total Mat

Phew just went on a binge!


----------



## chinableu

mcb100 said:


> *3.4oz of Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess body spray oil*
> 
> I seriously am in love with this scent. It smells so beachy and coconut-ish. I just love it for the summertime.



Where did you find it?


----------



## mcb100

^Ebay. Found an authentic, unused one that was fairly priced. Some of them are going for 80 dollars. I'm pretty sure it retails for no more than 50 dollars, so yeah, i won't be pay 80 for it.


----------



## annam

Just bought a japanese mascara and I love it. I wish I knew the name but the packaging islam Japanese. 

I also drive to the US today to pick up Neutrogena Healthy Skin in Nude. I read different suggestions for  colour and Hoping to like it. I also got some Rommel primer, WnW liquid liner (love!!). So happy with my purchases!!


----------



## Cait

UD Build Your Own Palette.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Lavender Shea Silk Herbal Solid Shampoo from Etsy
Lavender Silk Castile Soap from Etsy
Creme de la Creme Luxury Body Butter Sample in Almond and Honey from Etsy
On the Road Again Solid Conditioner from Etsy
Triple Butter Moisturizing Lip Balm from Etsy
Royal Face Moisturizer Sample from Etsy
Shea Butter Hand and Body Lotion Sample in Sugar Cookie from Etsy
Sugar Scrub Sample in Lemon Sugar from Etsy
Lemon Pound Cake Moisturizing Lip Balm from Etsy
Ebony and Ivory Activated Charcoal & Kaolin Clay Face/Body Soap from Etsy

I'm a little Etsy obsessed.


----------



## OMG3kids

ROSESAPPHIREx said:
			
		

> Lavender Shea Silk Herbal Solid Shampoo from Etsy
> Lavender Silk Castile Soap from Etsy
> Creme de la Creme Luxury Body Butter Sample in Almond and Honey from Etsy
> On the Road Again Solid Conditioner from Etsy
> Triple Butter Moisturizing Lip Balm from Etsy
> Royal Face Moisturizer Sample from Etsy
> Shea Butter Hand and Body Lotion Sample in Sugar Cookie from Etsy
> Sugar Scrub Sample in Lemon Sugar from Etsy
> Lemon Pound Cake Moisturizing Lip Balm from Etsy
> Ebony and Ivory Activated Charcoal & Kaolin Clay Face/Body Soap from Etsy
> 
> I'm a little Etsy obsessed.



I love Etsy!!! Which shop made the solid conditioner? And the charcoal soap--is the shop Ebony and Ivory? 
All my nail polish comes from Etsy.


----------



## exotikittenx

Tarte Amazonian Clay bronzer and blush in Dollface
Urban Decay Snakebite eyeshadow
Nars eyeshadow primer (amazing!)


----------



## VanessaJean

Swapped for MAC Refined Golden and Lightscapade and Escada Taj Sunset.


----------



## auntie em

exotikittenx said:
			
		

> Tarte Amazonian Clay bronzer and blush in Dollface
> Urban Decay Snakebite eyeshadow
> Nars eyeshadow primer (amazing!)



I have to agree NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Primer is the best, better than UDPP.


----------



## exotikittenx

auntie em said:
			
		

> I have to agree NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Primer is the best, better than UDPP.



Yes!  It lasted until I washed it off tonight!  And it's hot here.

Wanted to add...

I also got the Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream.


----------



## bnjj

Dior Purple Revolution polishes in Shadow, Orchid and Poison
Dior Smoky Pink e/s palette


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Just bought two bottles of Philosophy Mango's and Cream shower gel and one matching body lotion.


----------



## annam

auntie em said:


> I have to agree NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Primer is the best, better than UDPP.


 
Me too! Love it.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum
Caudalie Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Fluid
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream
Caudalie Lip Conditioner
Caudalie Crushed Cabernet Scrub


----------



## OMG3kids

Lush honey I washed the kids soap
Lush fresh pharmacy solid facial soap
Lush seanik solid shampoo


----------



## LataJones

Nars blush in Desire and Mac lipstick in See Sheer.


----------



## VanessaJean

My Mom bought me Nars All About Eve duo, Sheer Glow foundation, OPI polish and Urban Decay liner in Bourbon. Yay!


----------



## BunnySlippers

Pic 1:
Embryolisse Lotion Micellaire (soothing & cleansing mu-remover Face-eyes-lips)
Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentré
H2O Bali Breeze soothing body butter
H2O SPA Sea Marine Shower Scent
H2O Bali Breeze luminous moisture gloss
H2O Sea Clear mattifying toner
Zenner Twin Fit hair clip
Dr. Van der Hoog oxygen mask
Dr. Van der Hoog Refreshing Raspberry mask

Pic 2:
Chanel Ombres Matelassées e/s palette in 51, Montaigne (Boutique exclusive)

Pic 3:
Maybelline Colorsensational l/s in #190 Atomic Pink
Catrice Velvet Matt Lip Color in C03 Bloody Red (from the LE Revoltaire collex)
L'Oreal Studio Secrets lip lacquer in #840 for dark skin tones
Catrice Made to Stay long lasting cream e/s in #050 Metall of Honor
HEMA Metallic Eyemousse in #06 Green
Essence baked e/s in #03 Chirp, Chirp! (LE)
HEMA Illuminating Cream
L'Óreal Studio Secrets dark eyes intensifier e/s in #650
Maybelline Expert Eyes kohl pencil in Starry Green
HEMA Cream Eyeshader pencil 24
Catrice powder blush in C01 Colour Bomb (from LE revoltaire collex)
Maybelline Great lash mascara with mini colorama nail polish in #95 Green Park
Essie n/p in Bikini So Teeny
Etos n/p (2 mini's)
Catrice Aquarelle Duo Chalks e/s in C01 Love Me Gender (LE feMALE collex)
Catrice Aquarelle Duo Chalks e/s in C03 Boys Are Back (LE feMALE collex)
Eyelure lash applicator
Beauty Essentials eyeshadow brush


This is not just one haul LOL, but over the past months. A LOT of items were on sale, and cost me only a fraction of the price (like the H2O stuff). I did leave some things out, since I didn't make a picture of them yet, so some fake lashes, Bobbi Brown stuff etc. will post some other day.


----------



## Cait

Murale 20x the Points:
BB Gel liners in Desert Twilight Shimmer & Violet Ink
Deborah Lippmann Bring on the Bling polish
NARS Larger than Life lipgloss in Piree


----------



## Sweet D

I've gone makeup crazy in the last two days. This is a long list of thing I've been really wanting to try! 
By Terry Baume de Rose
NARS Multiple in G Spot
Nuxe Reve de Miel lip balm
NARS blush in Albatross
Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Lip Protectant
Sephora Mineral brush #45
Real Techniques blush brush
Stila Kitten eyeshadow
Revlon Just Bitten Kissables in Cherish and Rendezvous
Maybelline Color Tattoo eyeshadow in Tough as Taupe
Dior Creme de Rose Soothing Plumping Lip Balm
Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips
Maybelline BB Cream
NYX eyeshades in Sahara and Taupe
NYX round lipstick in Cream Beige


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Sweet D - How is that Maybelline BB Cream?


----------



## Sweet D

Lady Chinadoll, I really like it! It looks like my skin, but better. It's kind of a small tube though.


----------



## BunnySlippers

@Sweet D, I have had the Dior creme de rose lip balm and it is truly lovely! Nice scent, nice texture. The only downside is the packaging, you really have to be careful if you keep it in your purse, dirt doesn't come within the lines of the screw off cap. Plus, for some reason, and I have heard many people experiencing this, the balm turns a bit orange in the container after a while. Dunno why, but I would be careful to not keep it in warm places, and keep it in a well closed pocket where no dirt etc. can come within the container.

Otherwise it is the most wonderful lipbalm ever!


----------



## exotikittenx

Lady Chinadoll said:
			
		

> Sweet D - How is that Maybelline BB Cream?



I bought this and I love it.  It doesn't have heavy coverage, but that is what I prefer.


----------



## Sweet D

@Bunny Slippers, I'm loving the Dior lip balm so far. I keep it next to my bed, so no fear about the dirt. I'm also really loving the By Terry Baume de Rose. They both last so long and smell amazing!!!


----------



## pond23

Sascha Juan hair powder/volumizer
MoroccanOil light
MorcoccanOil hairspray


----------



## MrsTGreen

Lancome Genifique Yeux Light Pearl Eye Serum
Dior 5 Colour palette in Golden Savannah
MAC Coconutty lipstick (B2M)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Le Coton
Estée Lauder lip conditioner ( sucker for the packaging - granny chic lol)
Chanel Black Pearl (darn that Lisa Eldridge)
Dior Lucky (yep I am cheating on Chanel)
NARS velvet matte lip pencil dragon girl
Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream fragrance free (I have the original that fragrance is a lil much for me at times) (Lisa Eldridge strikes again)
Diorshow in black
Philosophy purity cleanser 
Caudalie beauty elixir (blaming Lisa Eldridge again)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^love haul pics!


----------



## auntie em

DeeDeeDelovely said:
			
		

> Chanel Le Coton
> Estée Lauder lip conditioner ( sucker for the packaging - granny chic lol)
> Chanel Black Pearl (darn that Lisa Eldridge)
> Dior Lucky (yep I am cheating on Chanel)
> NARS velvet matte lip pencil dragon girl
> Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream fragrance free (I have the original that fragrance is a lil much for me at times) (Lisa Eldridge strikes again)
> Diorshow in black
> Philosophy purity cleanser
> Caudalie beauty elixir (blaming Lisa Eldridge again)



I love her!


----------



## Glitzerland

-Laura Mercier Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer after a serious breakout from Nars...
-Benefit Mascara The're Real. I prefer Armani Eyes to kill, but couldn't get it, so will try this one. 
-Xen-Tan Transform Daily Self-Tan


----------



## Cait

UD Singles in Lost & Secret Service
Benefit Bella Bamba blush


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^love haul pics!



thank you



auntie em said:


> I love her!



She is my most loved enabler


----------



## sunglow

Cargo Essential Palette in Dark Neutral


----------



## ILuvGelish

My recent purchases are my gelish magneto polishes im so in love with them


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

UD single in Midnight Cowgirl Rides Again, UD make your own palette, Amazonian clay blush in Blissful. Returned the shadow because it had major fall out due to the glitter and got Sin instead.


----------



## windycityaj

Urban Decay Dew Me
Urban Decay Complexion Primer
Laura Mercier lipstick in Pink Cocoa
NYX HD eye shadow base


----------



## Sweet D

I went and did more damage &#128513; now I'm done for a little bit! 

Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Boy
Clarins Light Perfector lip gloss in 01
Embryolisse Concentrated Lait Cream
NYX Taupe blush
L'Oreal Caresse Lipstick in Rose Taffeta & Sheer Linen
L'Oreal Balm in Nourishing Nude
Revlon Super Lustrous lipstick in Black Cherry
Boots No 7 Nude Lip Pencil


----------



## Cait

Trisan cleanser & Cetaphil Lotion 
GOSH Velvet Touch lipstick in Darling


----------



## Cait

Sweet D said:


> I went and did more damage &#55357;&#56833; now I'm done for a little bit!
> 
> Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Boy
> Clarins Light Perfector lip gloss in 01
> *Embryolisse Concentrated Lait Cream*
> NYX Taupe blush
> L'Oreal Caresse Lipstick in Rose Taffeta & Sheer Linen
> L'Oreal Balm in Nourishing Nude
> Revlon Super Lustrous lipstick in Black Cherry
> Boots No 7 Nude Lip Pencil


 
zOMG, did you manage to find the Embryolisse at a B&M store?! Or was it online?


----------



## Sweet D

@Cait, I just bought it online. I wish I could find it in a store!


----------



## jellybebe

Sweet D said:
			
		

> @Cait, I just bought it online. I wish I could find it in a store!



Is Embryolisse ok to use now or should I wait til winter? I have combo skin and bought a tube in Paris but have yet to try it.


----------



## i<3handbags

NARS Joie de Vivre palette


----------



## VanessaJean

Bought Essie nail polish in "Fear or Desire" and L'Oreal Power 24H Mascara today.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Ole Henriksen Truth To Go Wipes

Yves Saint Laurent TOUCHE ÉCLAT - Radiant Touch in 1, 2, 4.5 (sample)

Kate Somerville ExfoliKate® Intensive Exfoliating Treatment (sample)

Perfekt Lash Perfection Gel (sample)

Lancôme BI-FACIL - Double-Action Eye Makeup Remover

Soap & Glory The Righteous Body Butter (deluxe sample)

LORAC SelfTANtalizer Body Bronzing Gradual Self-Tanner


----------



## LABAG

Essie polish -Made to honor and Velvet Voyeur(like Dior's poison) @TJ maxx for 3.99 each


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Colognes in French Lime Blossom and Verbenas of Provence


----------



## girlygirl3

Jo Malone White Jasmine & Mint shower gel
Jo Malone Lime Basil & Mandarin oil
I also got sample vials for the fragrances and a sample of the Lime Blossom body creme.  These are great for layering, along with my Nectarine & Honey Blossom fragrance!

Giorgio Armani ETK eye shadow #28 - Red Platine
A pretty shimmery pink!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Nice haul!


----------



## Cait

Dior Trio 481 Smoky Khaki
Dior Addict 222 Beige Casual
Benefit Buckle Bunny


----------



## Aeris

Coral Lipgloss


----------



## Jenmbraun

1. Le Metier Nordstroms Anniversary Vault
2. Mason Pearson Handy Mix 
3. Guerlain Pucci Terra Azzurra bronzer
4. YSL Mascaras
5. Le Metier Cleanser
6. Omorovicza Thermal Cleansing Balm Deluxe Sample (Thank you, Sephora!)
7. Le Metier PV Concealer and Flawless Finish Concealer
8. Le Metier Marchesa Highlighter and LMDB Bora Bora (GWP at Nordstroms)
9. Too Faced Lip Injection Extreme
10. Caudalie Beauty Essentials (Sephora VIB 500 pt reward)

and from last weekend:
1. Mask of Magnaminty
2. Porridge soap


----------



## merekat703

DH bought me these.


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Sunrise in Bali bronzer blusher combo
NYX Stay Matte Not Flat powder in Caramel 10
Sephora In the Heat moonshadow baked palettes
Loreal False Fiber Lashes mascara
Carols Daughter monoi oil shampoo/conditioner/ hair mask
Carols Daughter black vanilla conditioner
Benefit Boing! Concealer Caramel 05


----------



## VelvetKandy

Sugar Lip Treatment
Pink Sugar Body Souffle
Pink Sugar Perfume
Chanel Ultra Correction Serum
Bare Minerals Multi Tasking Concealer in Bisque


----------



## VanessaJean

Received another Naked 1 palette and MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation in a swap.


----------



## Kansashalo

I bought 3 L'oreal voluminous million lashes mascaras (they were $2.24 ea @ Ulta) and Laura Gellar set of blush-n-brighten in apricot berry, the 4 lip color palette and the retractable lip brush (all for $25!).


----------



## MonaLisaEscapes

OPI Rainbow Connection off of eBay. Took me a while but I got it in my hot little hands, then put it on my little piggy toes.


----------



## mspera

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Compact - Beige 30
Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss - Roselin (Nordstrom Exclusive)
Chanel Eyeshadow Base - Bright
Shiseido Cotton Squares


----------



## Gigi C

I just purchased the Chanel fall 2012 line at Nordstrom. Eye shadow, lip gloss, nail color & shimmer powder. Love the colors. Now just waiting on fall to get here!!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Le Vernis in Distraction. It looks very pink here but it is actually a gorgeous peachy-pink coral. Perfect for summer


----------



## VanessaJean

Received 2 Sigma brushes, Maybelline Age Rewind foundation and Butter London Fairy Lights in a swap.


----------



## Cait

Vichy Purete 3-in-1 Micelle Solution (because those foo's at SDM were out of Bioderma)
Dior Addict #465 Singuliere lipstick


----------



## MrsTGreen

Recent purchases...

Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter
KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
Mizani ThermaSmooth Shine Extend Anti Humidity Spritz
Mizani HRM(Humidity Resistant Mist)
Conair 3/4" Curling Iron
Ion Titanium Platinum Mini Gator Flat Iron


----------



## lolitablue

I just got my T3 Featherweight blow dryer and wow! I am so loving this!!What an amazing purchase!! Cannot believe I was without it all this time!!


----------



## jellybebe

lolitablue said:
			
		

> I just got my T3 Featherweight blow dryer and wow! I am so loving this!!What an amazing purchase!! Cannot believe I was without it all this time!!



Ooh what do you love about it? Always wondered if these dryers were worth the cost,


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Anti-Aging Face Suncare SPF30
Caudalie Foot Beauty Cream


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Royal Face Moisturizer by WonderWeeds on Etsy
Clarisonic Mia1 System in Lavender


----------



## auntie em

Giorgio Armani Fall 2012 Eye & Face Palette 1
GA Eyes To Kill Mascara in black & brownish black (gift)




NARS American Dream Eyeshadow Palette
NARS Trio in High Society
NARS Blush in Outlaw




Le Metier de Beaute Sheer Brilliance Lip Gloss in Coral Confection
LMdB Nail Polish in Red Hot Tango


----------



## Storm Spirit

Recent purchases:

Trilogy Rosehip Oil Antioxidant+, came with free Trilogy Lip Gloss
Inika Lip Whip
Chanel Base Lissante
Chanel Nail Colour 541 Tentation


----------



## pupeluv

Here is my No-Buy, which turned into a Low-Buy for July.
Chanel Fleur de Lotus Blush, Chanel Sillage, Edward Bess Daydream, Burberry Lip Glow Rosewood, Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage.


----------



## pupeluv

auntie em said:


> Giorgio Armani Fall 2012 Eye & Face Palette 1
> GA Eyes To Kill Mascara in black & brownish black (gift)
> 
> View attachment 1817515
> 
> 
> NARS American Dream Eyeshadow Palette
> NARS Trio in High Society
> NARS Blush in Outlaw
> 
> View attachment 1817516
> 
> 
> Le Metier de Beaute Sheer Brilliance Lip Gloss in Coral Confection
> LMdB Nail Polish in Red Hot Tango
> 
> View attachment 1817518


 
Love your goodies. Can't wait to see what you think of the Armani Palette


----------



## gazoo

Urban Decay Naked Palette 2 (loves it so muchly)
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Nars Eye Primer
Creaclip (amazing results though scary the first time)
Nars The Multiple in Orgasm (a staple of my life for years now)
Multiple Essie Nailpolishes
Sarah Horowitz Perfumes: Perfect Veil Perfume Oil


----------



## susu1978

Bought une bb cream,lipstick n beige eyepencils


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

UD Single shadow for my make-your-own palette in "Roach"
Real techniques powder brush and blush brush
BM corrector concealer in Medium 1
NARS eyeshadow primer
NYX lipgloss in Beige


----------



## Kansashalo

auntie em said:
			
		

> Giorgio Armani Fall 2012 Eye & Face Palette 1
> GA Eyes To Kill Mascara in black & brownish black (gift)
> 
> NARS American Dream Eyeshadow Palette
> NARS Trio in High Society
> NARS Blush in Outlaw
> 
> Le Metier de Beaute Sheer Brilliance Lip Gloss in Coral Confection
> LMdB Nail Polish in Red Hot Tango



"Hey auntie em what"s that over there?"

*grabs all her goodies and run*

I love everything!!!!!!


----------



## auntie em

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> "Hey auntie em what"s that over there?"
> 
> *grabs all her goodies and run*
> 
> I love everything!!!!!!



silly!!! Though if you took the Armani palette I'm not gonna complain


----------



## fendifemale

CARGO lipgloss in "Rio" and got a free Smashbox mascara sample from Sephora.


----------



## kezza30

Benefit Smokin Eyes & Confessions of a Concealaholic :3


----------



## clu13

A trip to, ulta for hair essentials, BE, and NM for the Estée free gift


----------



## Sweet D

Lush Dream Cream
Lush Eua Roma Water toner
Boscia Super Cool DePuffing Eye Balm
Caudalie Beauty Elixir
Dior Addict Lip Glow
L'Occitane Shea Butter Lip Balm Stick
Maybelline Color Tattoo Eyeshadow in Bad to the Bronze
Cle de Peau concealer
Tocca Florence hand cream & mini perfume
Lolita mini hand cream


----------



## chunkylover53

Clinique Super Rescue Antioxidant Night Moisturiser (dry combination)
Estee Lauder Verite Special Eye Care x 2


----------



## pavilion

Make Up For Ever HD Invisible Cover Foundation in 110
Cover FX Radiant FX Luminescent Powder in Golden Bronzer
Anastasia Hydrafull Gloss in Moi (full size sample)
Perfekt Lash Perfection Gel (sample)


----------



## neobaglover

A recent stroll with Nordies and NM resulted in Chanel Impertinence, EL Doublewear Concealer and EL Violet Underground.... oh, and a smorgasboard of samples


----------



## fendifemale

pavilion said:


> Make Up For Ever HD Invisible Cover Foundation in 110
> Cover FX Radiant FX Luminescent Powder in Golden Bronzer
> Anastasia Hydrafull Gloss in Moi (full size sample)
> Perfekt Lash Perfection Gel (sample)


Oooooooo. How is the anastacia lipgloss? Ive been wanting to try that color....


----------



## pavilion

fendifemale said:


> Oooooooo. How is the anastacia lipgloss? Ive been wanting to try that color....



I wasn't thrilled with it.  It is sticky and the applicator is awful and just lumps the product on.


----------



## fendifemale

pavilion said:


> I wasn't thrilled with it.  It is sticky and the applicator is awful and just lumps the product on.


Wow! Glad I asked.


----------



## Kansashalo

auntie em said:
			
		

> silly!!! Though if you took the Armani palette I'm not gonna complain



Oh no!  Hope you can exchange it for something else.


----------



## girlygirl3

From Anthropologie:
S&P Marine edp 

From Sephora:
21 Drops aromatherapy fragrance in #9 Focus

From The Fragrance Shop, NYC:
With the help of the proprietor, Lalita, we came up with a fragrance from certain essences I chose:  hibiscus, citron, sandalwood, and one other I can't remember.  Lalita mixed in a few other ingredients (such as blue musk, amber) and we tested and sniffed and I came away with my own fragrance!  It was fun!


----------



## kat99

Here are some of my recent beauty buys from Japan - my first time really trying Japanese cosmetics! Dolly Wink, Love Liner, Yojiya, Cure gel, etc:


----------



## auntie em

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> Oh no!  Hope you can exchange it for something else.



Unfortunately, I can't do that. I've blogged about it (it scheduled for tomorrow)  I used Nars primer with it. Maybe I'll just need to use it alone or with a diff primer.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Recent purchases...

Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Shampoo
KeraCare Humecto Conditioner
Motions Styling Foam
Kenra Platinum Blow Dry Spray(freebie from Ulta)


----------



## Cait

B2MACs: Lovelorn lipstick & Saddle eyeshadow. 
And 2 Travolo's as they were clearing 'em out of Shoppers'.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Boscia face cleanser and Laura mercier pressed foundation.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Wet n Wild Mega Last lipstick in Just Peachy
Jordana Lip Out Loud lip gloss in ASAP
Clarisonic Mia in Lavender


----------



## Cait

Klorane Chamomile shampoo
Boots No. 7 lipliner in Nude
GOSH All in One BB cream


----------



## fendifemale

MrsTGreen said:


> Recent purchases...
> 
> Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Shampoo
> KeraCare Humecto Conditioner
> Motions Styling Foam
> Kenra Platinum Blow Dry Spray(freebie from Ulta)[/QUOTE
> 
> I love PM tea tree shampoo!


----------



## michelle779

MAC Candy Yum Yum lipstick
MAC Flash of Flesh lipglass
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose conditioner
Giovanni Tea Tree Triple shampoo
bobby pins & hair clips


----------



## pinkfeet

2 Tocca Cleopatra 
Tocca Guilietta ( found these half off at a local biz that went out of business!)
NARS Madly Blush
NARS Luster Blush 
Bottega Veneta Parfum Giftset 
Jimmy Choo Parfum Giftset ( both last minute Nordies annin sale purchases )
SJP Lovely ( my cheapie but lovely bedtime frag! )


----------



## Lucysky

Le Labo Samples, i got: Vanille 44, Santal 33, Rose 31, Bergamote 22, Vetiver 46, Neroli 36, 
Fleur d'Oranger 27, Oud 27, Jasmin 17, Patchouli 24, Labdanum 18, Ambrette 9, Iris 39, & Another 13.


----------



## Cait

TriSan cleanser
Maybelline Define-a-Lash Volume, Very Black (WHY CAN'T I FIND FULL & SOFT ANYWHERE!?)
NYX 5-Pan Shadow Palette in I Dream of Aruba


----------



## Gypsycruiser

Sebastian Hair Texturizing Gel
Clinque Chubby Stick
Clinique Lip Liner


----------



## girlygirl3

Lucysky said:


> Le Labo Samples, i got: Vanille 44, Santal 33, Rose 31, Bergamote 22, Vetiver 46, Neroli 36,
> Fleur d'Oranger 27, Oud 27, Jasmin 17, Patchouli 24, Labdanum 18, Ambrette 9, Iris 39, & Another 13.


 
Oh fun!  I've been ordering fragrance samples too!  Are there any you particularly like?


----------



## LoVeinLA

Boscia cool cleansing oil (loooveeee this)
Laura Mercier creamy pressed powder foundation
Sephora day/night eyeliner


----------



## jellybebe

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> Boscia cool cleansing oil (loooveeee this)
> Laura Mercier creamy pressed powder foundation
> Sephora day/night eyeliner



The Boscia oil is my HG cleansing oil (and I have pretty much tried them all). How do you like the LM pressed foundation? The pressed TM looks kind of neat.


----------



## LoVeinLA

jellybebe said:
			
		

> The Boscia oil is my HG cleansing oil (and I have pretty much tried them all). How do you like the LM pressed foundation? The pressed TM looks kind of neat.



LM is great... I really was looking for something that will give me even coverage, and I haven't quite found that in bobby brown, Mac. Etc. LM is just right...not too caked on heavy and gives your face a very light feeling.


----------



## Lucysky

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh fun!  I've been ordering fragrance samples too!  Are there any you particularly like?



Not yet.


----------



## bnjj

- Carole's Daughter Black Vanilla shampoo, conditioner and mask
- Lancome Bienfait Multi Vital
- 2 baby Biodermas (perfect size for airplane travel)
- Nuxe honey lip balm
- Bobbi Brown Shimmering Fragrance Oil (smells oh so good!)


----------



## bnjj

Picked up more on the way home tonight:

- Rimmel lip pencil in Natural
- 2 Bioderma Senisbio 250ml, which came with a GWP that includes a preemie (smaller than baby) size Sensibio along with a full size day lotion and other items.


----------



## angl2b

kat99 said:
			
		

> Here are some of my recent beauty buys from Japan - my first time really trying Japanese cosmetics! Dolly Wink, Love Liner, Yojiya, Cure gel, etc:



Cure Gel is the best!!!


----------



## angl2b

Trying out Japanese and Taiwanese brands...
Jealousness, Moe liner, Cure gel, Benifesta make up remover, polishes, face mask, etc.. 

Last pic is what I achieved using the Hello Kitty polish that I just got from this package...


----------



## pinkfeet

On a fragrance kick lately:

Acqua Di Parma Iris Nobile edt 3.4oz
Acqua Di Parma Blu Mediterraneo Arcancia Di Capri 5 oz
Tocca Stella 
L'Artisan Patchouli Patch 
L'Artisan L'eau de L'Artisan


----------



## pangalang

La Mer Loose Powder; I love a good loose powder.


----------



## Storm Spirit

A few products from Oskia:
Bedtime Beauty Boost
Get Up and Glow Serum
Micro Exfoliating Balm
MSM Supplement
Nutri-Active Day Cream
Perfect Cleanser


----------



## Nicki828

I just bought:
Aqualina Pink Sugar rollerball
Bite Beauty Colour and Shine to Go
dirt. salt scrub cucumber and fig
Butter Londo Trustafarian
and a bunch of nail polishes from a few different indie sellers


----------



## Sweet D

La Mer moisturizer
Kiehl's avacado creamy eye treatment
Jo Malone Vitamin E moisturizing day cream
Dior Airflash foundation
Real Techniques core brush collection
Mario Badescu Enzyme cleansing gel


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Sally Hansen Insta-Dri polish in Rose Run
CoverGirl LashBlast Volume mascara (Olympics packaging) in Very Black
Revlon Colorstay Liquid Eye Pen in Blackest Black
Rimmel London Match Perfection Concealer in Fair
Ulta Ultimate Moisture Conditioner


----------



## VanessaJean

Swapped for Essie polish in Marshmallow, L'Oreal Voluminous Full Definition, Maybelline Age Rewind Primer, Bumble and Bumble Surf Spray, Urban Decay 24/7 shadow pencils in Sin and Deliquent and L'Oreal Lineur Intense.
Purchased MAC Studio Fix powder in NC15.


----------



## rubyjuls

Urban Decay Naked Palette
NARS Outlaw blush
Butter London Dodgy Barnett, Shag, and Gobsmacked
Lippmann Bad Things mini trio, Sookie Sookie Duo, and Forsaken polish and lipstick duo


----------



## Lucysky

My friend gave me a whole lot of Comptoir Sud Pacifique fragrances in old packaging, she knows i love CSP. 

So i got: Vanille Amande, Vanille Pineapple, Mora Bella, O'Pomelo, Vanille Abricot Ltd Edition & C&#339;ur de Vahiné. 

Favorites: (i love all the Vanilles endlessly, besides them): O'Pomelo !!! & C&#339;ur de Vahiné.


----------



## elleestbelle

nars orgasm
kevin aucoin eyelash curler for my mom


----------



## maryjoee1

I just purchased the Urban Decay Naked Skin Foundation! I loveeee it!


----------



## sumita

My beauty haul:
Urban decay naked foundation
Urban decay foundation brush - so soft!
Kat Von d tattoo eyeliner
Makeup forever smokey lash mascara

Enough for now, hopefully!


----------



## beauty k addict

chanel body excellence firming and rejuvenating body cream + 
gentle bi-phase eye makeup remover

skeyndor aquathermal cleansing gel
skeyndor essential skin tonic


----------



## MonaLisaEscapes

Deborah Lippmann Across the Universe, Some Enchanted Evening, and I Love the Nightlife. At Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale, where they were Buy 2, Get 1 Free. Yes.


----------



## KathSummers

Chanel lévres scintillantes in coral love
La Praire Midnight Rain eau de parfum


----------



## Storm Spirit

2 x Bourjois Magic Nail Polish Remover - so, so awesome! Everyone needs a bottle of this stuff.


----------



## Nieners

Revlon nail polishes in Classy, Elegant and Flirt. Love!


----------



## Anna R.

Essie nail polishes in Tart Deco and Midnight Cami.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Made a trip to Sephora:

Dior Amber Diamond
Nars Sheer Glow Foundation
Benefit Stay Don't Stray (I've been using a sample strictly as a primer for my under-eye concealer and it makes my concealer last so much longer!)
Laura Mercier translucent setting powder 
Deluxe sample of Especially Escada


----------



## Sweet D

Elf Matte lip color in Tea Rose
Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Honey
Maybelline Great Lash clear mascara
Melvita Rose Extraordinary Water
Clarins Instant Light Perfect lip glosses in Nude & Apricot
Mac All That Glitters eyeshadow
Mac Kidd eyeshadow
Bobbi Brown corrector in Light Bisque
Elf eyeshadow brush
Revlon Photo Ready Perfecting Primer
Sonia Kashuk brush cleanser


----------



## Nieners

And two eyebrow razors, which is hilarious! Got that in Thailand a couple of days ago and it actually works (didn't expect that).


----------



## Cait

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm-Stain, Charm
Joe Fresh tinted lip balm in Coral
Hard Candy Baked Blush in Honeymoon
Bioderma Sensibio H2O Micelle Solution
Fekkai Technician Color Care shampoo


----------



## pquiles

KathSummers said:
			
		

> Chanel lévres scintillantes in coral love
> La Praire Midnight Rain eau de parfum



I bought this perfume last year.. .LOVE!


----------



## pquiles

MAC Prep and Prime loose powder 
MAC cremesheen glass in Deelight and Loud and Lovely
UD Smoked palette
Real Techniques brushes. .. a lot of them


----------



## sunglow

Ben Nye Banana Powder


----------



## xoespresso

Chanel complice eyeshadow
Shiseido purifying foaming cleanser
Chanel Diwali nail polish


----------



## Kpark

NARS lipstick Niagara
BENEFIT rose benetint
Bumble & bumble surf spray
Clarins daytime cream
Living Proof full thickening mousse

All from sephora


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

UD single eyeshadow in Evidence, Rockstar, and YDK
Sephora's double ended brush and a smudge brush
Estée Lauder Double Mate powder
Clinique's Moisturizing Gel


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Ebony & Ivory Face Soap by JoySoapWorks on Etsy
Schick Hydro Silk Women's Razor
Satin Care Sensitive Skin Shaving Gel
Goody Bobby Pins
Old Spice Deodorant


----------



## sunglow

Alba Botanica Pineapple Enzyme Facial Cleanser
Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie


----------



## sunglow

Fresh Soy Face Cleanser
Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water
Sephora Makeup Brush Shampoo 
Sephora Makeup Brush Daily Cleaner


----------



## lovemysavior

I didnt buy it myself, but my husband surprised me with this as an anniversary gift which is next Wednesday


----------



## VanessaJean

Swapped for a Sigma F10 brush.


----------



## Sweet D

Dickinson's Witchhazel
L'Oreal Voluminous mascara
Elf eyeshadow brush
Elf Studioline C Brush
Elf Matte Lip color in Natural
travel sized Vaseline
L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadow in Bronzed Taupe
Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Charm
Dior Addict Lipstick in Tulle (all time favorite!)
Chanel Hydramax + Active Lip Care
Chanel Creamy Cleansing Milk Samples
Origins Super Spot Remover


----------



## Girlnyc76

Chanticaille liquid bronzer and powder 
Dior golden savannah eyeshadow palette
Eve lom cleanser
Ren glyolic mask
Chanel complice eyeshadow
Chanel Clair pencil
Chanel brume d'or blush 

A


----------



## Cait

Cheap false lashes x5, by a brand called Lori
ELF Natural Lash Kit x5
L'Oreal Infalliable eyeshadow in Sahara Treasure
Revlon ColorStay Whipped foundation & Lilac Pastelle polish 
Sephora #55 Air Brush 
Tokidoki Makeup Bag & Inferno Bronzer in Royal Pride
UD All Nighter Mini & sample of Naked Skin foundation
WnW MegaLast polish in Sugar Coat


----------



## clu13

Exfoliant from European Wax Center


----------



## sunglow

Cait said:


> Cheap false lashes x5, by a brand called Lori
> ELF Natural Lash Kit x5
> L'Oreal Infalliable eyeshadow in Sahara Treasure
> Revlon ColorStay Whipped foundation & Lilac Pastelle polish
> *Sephora #55 Air Brush *
> Tokidoki Makeup Bag & Inferno Bronzer in Royal Pride
> UD All Nighter Mini & sample of Naked Skin foundation
> WnW MegaLast polish in Sugar Coat


I love this brush!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Bellapierre Wild Forest kit


----------



## Cait

sunglow said:
			
		

> I love this brush!



Me too  I used it with the CS Whipped; I'm liking it so far!


----------



## beebe's bag

Estée Lauder lash primer
Estée Lauder sumptuous mascara 
Physicians formula mineral airbrushing pressed powder SPF 30


----------



## MrsTGreen

Paul Mitchell Extra Body Sculpting Foam


----------



## BellaLuella

Derma e vitamin a glycolic facial wash, Its so gentle on my acne sensative skin.


----------



## VanessaJean

Swapped for a Sigma F86 brush.


----------



## keodi

NARS Outlaw blush
3 sleek eye palettes
sleek contour kit


----------



## jazmini

Guinot Acnilogic Intelligent Sebum Control Serum and Hydra Cellulaire Cell Moisturizing Serum


----------



## sunglow

Simple Soothing Facial Toner


----------



## loves

watson's bird nest eye and face masks


----------



## bags and bijoux

Ingredients to make a body butter. Jo Malone Wild Fig and Cassis perfume and some Arran Aromatics fig products.


----------



## polishhor

noxzema from Walgreens


----------



## sunglow

Boscia Super Cool De-Puffing Eye Balm


----------



## VanessaJean

Essie All In One Base Coat.


----------



## jaclyn86

Lady Gaga Fame perfume
Sophora #55 airbrush
Smash box foundation
Urban Decay All Night spray


----------



## Cait

Revlon Brilliant nail polish in Entice
L'Oreal Infalliable in Smoky Khaki
Essence Lip & Cheek Creme
Smashbox #10 Crease Brush
Bioderma Sensibio


----------



## VanessaJean

Softlips 2 pack in Strawberry Sherbet, Annabelle Brown Pencil in Taupe, L'Oreal Lineur Intense liner in Carbon Black and Neutrogena Makeup Removing Cloths.


----------



## xsophiag

shiseido white lucent brightening eye treatment


----------



## MoneyPennie

I just got a ton of mehron and graftobian foundations , kryolan and yaby eye shadows


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Just bought three Korress lip butters (Jasmine x 2 and Wild Rose) , 5 philosophy bath and shower gels.


----------



## Lapis

Clé de Peau 'La Beauté lipstick
Zoya nail polish
Louise Young blush brush
UD Smoked palette

bunch of stuff from a blog sale


----------



## fendifemale

bags and bijoux said:


> Ingredients to make a body butter. Jo Malone Wild Fig and Cassis perfume and some Arran Aromatics fig products.


Yummay!
I bought an Ulta dupe (beautyblender knockoff). Some NYX blush that's going back.


----------



## bags and bijoux

fendifemale said:


> Yummay!
> I bought an Ulta dupe (beautyblender knockoff). Some NYX blush that's going back.



I have a thing for fig scented products.


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

jaclyn86 said:
			
		

> Lady Gaga Fame perfume
> Sophora #55 airbrush
> Smash box foundation
> Urban Decay All Night spray



How does the Fame perfume smell? I need to get to a department store to try it out! 

After being head over heels in love with the naked2 pallet from urban decay, I just purchased the first naked pallet.  love it so far!


----------



## Waffle65

MAC Prep + Prime SPF 50 Primer
MAC Pro Longwear Concealer NC15
Mac Cremesheen Creme Cup Lipstick


----------



## Thanh510

Armani luminous silk foundation 5.75 and Rengenessence( youth regenerator). FYI ladies, Neiman is having a makeup promo, spend $100 + you will get a Neiman gift bag and spend $150+ you will also get an Armani gift also. The second picture is of both the Neiman and Armani gift set. I like how Armani is including a full size eye liner pencil with the gift.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

TF Lipstick in Indian Rose and two guerlain lipstick/gloss fall collection in Luxure and Avarice.


----------



## Lapis

2 TF blushes the new pink one and ravish


----------



## blackeyedsusan

The only beauty products I have purchased have only been from Chanel and I really stocked up...

From Chanel web site:


----------



## blackeyedsusan

From Nordstroms:


----------



## blackeyedsusan

From Macys:


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased....

Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser
Clarins Toning Lotion Alcohol Free
Clarins Hydra Matte Lotion
Clarins Eye Contour Gel


----------



## beauty k addict

morrocanoil kit with beach tote
fekkai coiff travel kit
fekkai brilliant glossing travel kit


----------



## VanessaJean

Boar bristle brush
L'Oreal Youth Code Eye Cream
Makeup removing clothes
Essie Polish in Devil's Advocate 
Vichy Normaderm Face Wash
Quo cotton pads


----------



## c0uture

Essie Mojito Madness
Essie Bikini So Teeny
Escada Marine Groove Perfume
Tocca Cleopatra Perfume
Versace Woman Perfume (Travel size)
Versace Crystal Noir Perfume (Travel size)


----------



## Kansashalo

No. 7 Day Cream
Stila Ultimate Backstage Pass Set
- smudge crayon - black
- e/s brush
- lip glaze in blackberry
- e/s in sun (light) and poise (dark berry)
- custom color self adjusting blush in coral


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

blackeyedsusan said:
			
		

> The only beauty products I have purchased have only been from Chanel and I really stocked up...
> 
> From Chanel web site:



Oooo so jealouse! Love everything!


----------



## Aeris

Paula's Choice RESIST Pure Radiance Skin Brightening Treatment

http://www.paulaschoice.com/product/resist-pure-radiance-skin-brightening-treatment/what-is-new

I have high hopes for this one! It should be arriving in the mail soon.


----------



## VanessaJean

Swapped for Tarte blush in Exposed, Nars Pleasures Of Paris palette and Essie Mink Muffs.


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

VanessaJean said:
			
		

> Swapped for Tarte blush in Exposed, Nars Pleasures Of Paris palette and Essie Mink Muffs.



Mink Muffs is one of my fav colors to wear in the fall!


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm really excited to wear it!


----------



## c0uture

Wet N Wild Cherry Bomb, Think Pink & Bare It All lipsticks

I decided to try some inexpensive makeup for a change and I really fell in love with Cherry Bomb! It's a perfect fall color


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Nyx matte lipstick shocking pink
Nyx blush cinnamon 
Nyx jumbo lip pencil chaos


----------



## pond23

YSL Sheer Candy in #5


----------



## nicci404

Burberry Eye Shadow - Gold Trench
BareMinerals Ready Luminizer - Love Affair 
Chanel Rouge Allure - Determinee
Sisley Paris Hydrating Long Lasting Lipstick - L14


----------



## mira_uk

Recent arrivals from Zuneta, RBR Fire Drops loose pigments in Sleeping Under A Mandarin Tree and Night Wind Sailing, Nest of Plenty eyeshadow in Olive Violeteare. And a long overdue parcel from Inglot (due to Courier idiocy sadly), 5 pan palette and eyeshadow pans in AMC 30, Pearl 402, AMC 59, AAMC 50, Matte 382.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

My first Chanel Illusion d'Ombre shadow. I got Émerveille.


----------



## mspera

Sunshine Rose said:
			
		

> My first Chanel Illusion d'Ombre shadow. I got Émerveille.



That was my first one as well! Great color! Congrats


----------



## Sunshine Rose

mspera said:


> That was my first one as well! Great color! Congrats



Thanks! I'm so in love with it!


----------



## clu13

A trip to the Kiehls counter to score the NM tote and some necessities from Bare Minerals:


----------



## Cait

Annabelle Le Big Show gloss, Smile
Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution, 500mL
ELF Studio Baked Shadow in Bark & Creme Blush in Flirt
Essie nail polish in Eternal Optimist
Fekkai Color Care Technician Shampoo
L'Oreal lipstick in Sunset Angora
OPI Matte nail polish in Gargantuan Green Grape
Revlon nail polish in #240 Impulsive


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Provocation nail polish
Make Up Forever HD finishing powder - travel size
Donna Karen Cashmere Mist deodorant - travel size


----------



## sunglow

Urban Decay Primer Potion in Eden
Urban Decay Lip Junkie in Wallflower


----------



## dusty paws

Opi's every month is Oktoberfest


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Sigma Mrs. Bunny travel brushes
Tarte Amazonian Blush in "Exposed"
Real techniques kabuki and eye liner brush
3 Nyx lipglosses: Clear, red, soft pink


----------



## wtmontana

A lot.... see attached photo.


----------



## Tarhls

OPI That's Hot, love it


----------



## Lexiii

from sephora:

Dior Diorskin Nude foundation (HATE-returning)
Shiseido Radiant Lifting Foundation (don't like either- returning)

Givenchy Photo'Perfextion Fluid Foundation
Clinique all about eyes rich
YSL touch eclat


----------



## keodi

Inglot 10 pan eye shadows
Inglot brush holder
Flowerbomb
Creed Love in white
Estee Lauder foaming facial cleanser
Lancome multi-bienfait moisturising cream


----------



## VanessaJean

Swapped for Essie Mojito Madness.


----------



## sumita

Bobbi brown brightening serum

Bobbi brown Buffing Grains


----------



## fendifemale

Fashion Fair Hydrating Cream Cleanser
Zoya "Kimber" nail lacquer
CARGO lipgloss in "Tokyo"
* got a FREE Buxom lipgloss from Sephora ("Sugar")


----------



## Tarhls

Avalon Organics co q10 antil wrinkle cream.  My skins in loving it


----------



## xoespresso

Chanel Rouge Allure - Pirate
Chanel vernis - Skyline
Chanel Illusion d'Ombre - Apparition and Destination

Going on a makeup ban until the holiday collection... >.<


----------



## Cait

Ardell Accent Lashes, #301 & #305s
Hello Kitty for Sephora lip glaze
Lancome Le Base Pro primer
Rimmel Extra Wow! mascara
Sephora #55 Air Brush backup
Tarte Exposed blush
UD Singles in Chase & Bust


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'Oreal Elnett Hairspray


----------



## twin-fun

BOSCIA Revitalizing Black Hydration Gel
Laura Mercier Second Skin Cheek Colour in Violet Orchid


----------



## sunglow

Maybelline Eye Studio Lasting Drama Gel Eyeliner
Armani Maestro Eraser Concealer



twin-fun said:


> *BOSCIA Revitalizing Black Hydration Gel*
> Laura Mercier Second Skin Cheek Colour in Violet Orchid



I've been wanting to try this.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Some Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in Fatale and Emoi. A Levres Scintillantes Glossimer in Imaginaire. And two eyeshadow duos in Sabel/Emouvant and Misty/Soft.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

And Levres Scintillantes Glossimer in Myriade and Magnifique. Rouge Allure Velvet in La SenChanelsuelle and Raffinee.


----------



## sunglow

Giorgio Armani Master Corrector in shade #2
OPI Don't Talk Bach To Me
OPI Schnapps Out Of It!
Murad Hydro-Dynamic Ultimate Moisture for eyes


----------



## Deborah1986

blackeyedsusan said:


> And Levres Scintillantes Glossimer in Myriade and Magnifique. Rouge Allure Velvet in La SenChanelsuelle and Raffinee.



_love it !!!!!  

run to the store _


----------



## stephaniesstyle

essie - fiji


----------



## VanessaJean

Swapped for MAC Blushbaby.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Deborah1986 said:


> _love it !!!!!
> 
> run to the store _


Hope you get them. They are really gorgeous and look great on the lips.


----------



## Gypsycruiser

From Sephora yesterday...

Clinique Clarifying Lotion 
Clinique Even Better Eyes Dark Circle Corrector
Clinique Quickliner for Eyes Intense Intense Black
Clinique All About Eyes
Origins Ginger Souffle Whipped Body Cream

Love Origins scents so hopefully I will love the ginger body cream...I like warm earthy scents as opposed to florals.


----------



## misstrine85

A BU of this beauty


----------



## Samia

Recent purchases:





Eyes: Shu umera eyelash curlers, Maybelline Eye Tatoo in Permanent Taupe and On and on Bronze, Stilla and Samashbox eye liners, Guerlain Kohl 
Face: Avene and Evian face sprays, Caudile Beauty Elixir, Murad spot corrector and Oil control Fluid, Laura Mercier Primer, powder, Corrector and Concealer, Bobbi Brown and maybelline BB cream, Clarins Tinted Moisturizer, YSL primer
Hair: John master organics and Botanics
Lips: revlon lip butter, Bourjois lipstick


----------



## Janvi




----------



## Cait

Essence For Fairies Stay in Place cream shadow
Bioderma Sebium mini set
Dior 5 Couleurs 774 Golden Savannah palette

bye-bye Optimum Points


----------



## Ellapretty

I've been wanting the L'Occitane Almond Milk cream for a while but was waiting for a good deal - I came across an offer where I got free shipping and a toiletry bag full of best-sellers along with my Almond cream - yay!


----------



## sunglow

Ulta goodies


Ahava Mineral Botanic Velvet Cream Wash in Hibiscus & Fig
L'Oreal Infallible Eyeshadows in Amber Rush, Bronzed Taupe, and Continuous Cocoa
Real Techniques Expert Face Brush


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Clinique Take the Day Off makeup remover
Mac Studio Fix foundation
Mac Powder.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Dior forever foundation in 020. 
UD make-your-own eyeshadow quad. 
Makeup forever lip liner in #2.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Went to Sephora for lipgloss and $200 dollars later I ended up with Guerlain Terracotta bronzing powder in 08, the largest bottle of Gucci Guilty Intense I could find, Urban Decays all nighter spray, Benefits "they're real" mascara and some Clinique makeup remover! I forgot the lipgloss which is what I went For O_o ~FAIL~


----------



## bnjj

- 2 large (500ml) bottles of Bioderma with pump (never seen the pump style before)
- 2 packages Simple makeup remover wipes
- Crest Whitestrips w/bonus lippie on pack


----------



## fabchick1987

- magic perfecting base (returning thought because it is dried out)
- Loreal million lashes in blackest black
- Elf liquid lipstick in pinkest pink and mauve 
- Burt's Bees lip shimmer in watermelon
- Elf studio foundation/powder brush
- Elf eyelid primer


----------



## twitspie

I just bought YSL Pur Couture Glossy Stain in number 4 - a gorgeous plum!


----------



## Ashesela

Josie Maran Argan Oil
Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush in Rose Petal
Biotherm Blue Therapy Serum
Essence Ready for Boarding polish in Via Airmail!
Maybelline Eye Studio in Pink Persuasion
Maybelline Master Precise Ink Pen Eyeliner
Essence lipliner in Red Blush
Rimmel Kate lipstick in 04
Rimmel lipstick in Bordeaux
Aquafina lip balm sphere
EOS lip balm in Sweet Mint
The Body Shop Brazil Nut Body Scrub

Whew!!  What a fun haul


----------



## Adlyn

Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Concentrate Recovery Boosting Treatment
Shu Uemura Cleansing Beauty Oil


----------



## Aeris

Paula's Choice BHA 9. I HIGHLY recommend it!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Cle de peau concealer and foundation. Can't live without it!


----------



## fendifemale

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c12/fantabulousfemme/chinaglazehaul.jpg


My mini breast cancer awareness collection haul:
from left to right
Exquisite
United
Live,Love,Laugh
Good Morning Hope

I also bought Carol's Daughter 3 piece *CHOCOLAT* starter kit from ULTA and they threw in a free trial Macadamia edge control.


----------



## BellaLuella

Purchased the body shop aloe mask with coupon, revlon colorstay foundation, almay foundation, almay acne healing concealer


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Maybelline The Colossal Cat Eyes Mascara


----------



## VanessaJean

BNJJ which Bioderma product is that? Do you like it? I am curious about their products.



bnjj said:


> - 2 large (500ml) bottles of Bioderma with pump (never seen the pump style before)
> - 2 packages Simple makeup remover wipes
> - Crest Whitestrips w/bonus lippie on pack


----------



## pquiles

Shiseido eye cream.


----------



## bnjj

VanessaJean said:


> BNJJ which Bioderma product is that? Do you like it? I am curious about their products.


 
That is the sensibio cleansing water.  I buy it all the time but have never seen the pump style before and this large size usually isn't out all year round.


----------



## sunglow

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Eye Cream
Neutrogena Eye Makeup Remover Lotion


----------



## xsophiag

Shiseido face wash
Maybelline instant age rewind concealer


----------



## knics33

L'Oreal True Match Lumi foundation (really like this so far!) and one of the new(er) Color Riche Caresse lipsticks in the shade Cherry Tulle. I absolutely love the formula of this lipstick. Definitely plan on picking up some more eventually.


----------



## kaleida

I just got Alkemia perfume samples in the mail (from etsy.com)

I'm so excited!!  I want to try them all!  I'm wearing Ghost Fire right now and it's so beautiful...a warm and lovely amber.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Cle de peau cotton
Cle de peau powder puff
Dior lip brush


----------



## sunglow

Lost my mind in Sephora and Nordstrom today


Nars Skin Optimal Brightening Concentrate
Nars Pro-Prime eyeshadow primer
MAC 116 brush
Nars lipliner in Salsa



Nars Dolce Vita blush
Nars Earth Angel eyeshadow duo



Nars Honolulu Honey lipstick
Nars concealer in Ginger
Bare Minerals Moxie Gloss in Smooth Talker



Nars samples from Nordstrom

I'm now on a beauty ban.


----------



## Cait

UD Breathless Quad.
Topshop Cheek Duo in Break of Day.
NARS Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil in New Lover.


----------



## fabchick1987

I have been on a nail polish kick lately. Don't know why. And except for the julep polish I just nail realized that I must be in the mood for fall because all the colors are coppery lol  

From left to right:

The best pedi creme ever lotion
Julep "Sasha"
Julep "Toni"
Nina Ultra Pro "Shiny Penny"
Nina Ultra Pro "Call The Coppers"
Nina Ultra Pro "Molten Gold"
Nina Ultra Pro "Wet Glaze"


----------



## Cait

Sally Hansen Greige Gardens
Maybelline Color Tattoos in Rich Mahogany & Mossy Green.


----------



## Mpas

This is the best thing I have purchased lately. My hair has never looked better. Def hard to get used to but I look like I had a fresh blow out every time I use it!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Maybelline Color Tattoo in 'Test My Teal'
Elf $1 lashes


----------



## Cait

MAC Marilyn Monroe Collection blushes in Legendary & The Perfect Cheek.
Zoya Caitlin (spelled correctly.)


----------



## Kansashalo

Tarina Tarantino dollskin cream blush/sparklicuty duo in coral cameo
Tarina Tarantino emerald e/s palette
Sephora purifying cleansing get
Hourglass mini primer and mini serum
Bvlgari parfum in Jasmin Noir


----------



## Anthropologie93

Saw this in VOGUE and bought it initially as a gift, yet it was so amazing - I kept it for myself.  The VII one is made from heavy whipping cream - OMG!!

http://www.rosssveback.com/2012/10/year-of-luxury-soap-collection.html


----------



## MrsTGreen

CND Cuticle Earaser
OPI Berlin There Done That
Dior Creme Apricot
www.i974.photobuck






et.com


----------



## BellaLuella

Kiss limited Halloween nail decals 6.99 each


----------



## All About LV

Urban Decays friends & Family event started and I got:

XL All Nighter Long-Lasting Makeup Setting Spray
2 Vintage Big Fatty Mascaras
XL De-Slick Oil Control Makeup Setting Spray
Lip Junkie Lipgloss in Streak
samples:
Original Eyeshadow Primer Potion Smart Card
Complexion Primer Duo Smart


----------



## BarbAga

Dior brow pencil, Dior perfect lip liner, Channel polish black pearl. Channel Rouge Allure Velvet #40


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Silken Cord arrived in the mail
Ralph Lauren- The Big Pony Collection (4 pack of EDT perfumes)- sister and I have divided the four between us.
Cacharel- Scarlett EDT (the SA showed me this and I love it! Would never have tried it otherwise)


----------



## Cait

Maybelline CS gloss in Glisten Up Pink & Studio Gel liner in Brown
Avene Large Thermal Water Spray
Bioderma Sensibio, 250mL


----------



## maloneyxo

Liz Earle Hot Cloth Cleanser! And I'm already hooked on it haha


----------



## nicci404

maloneyxo said:


> Liz Earle Hot Cloth Cleanser! And I'm already hooked on it haha



really? I keep reading positive reviews on it but have not purchased yet. do you own any other products from the brand?


----------



## maloneyxo

nicci404 said:


> really? I keep reading positive reviews on it but have not purchased yet. do you own any other products from the brand?



I don't, this is my first foray into Liz Earle but I can't wait to try more! I want to get the toner and moisturiser next, can't recommend the cleanser enough x


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum
Caudalie Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Fluid SPF15
Caudalie Beauty Elixir
Caudalie Grape Water
Caudalie Foot Beauty Cream
Caudalie Divine Oil (free gift)


----------



## mspera

Body Shop Peach Shower Gel
Body Shop Vanilla Body Butter - new one for Christmas 
Body Shop Peach Body Lotion
Body Shop mini of lemon body butter
Body shop mini of satsuma body polish


----------



## exotikittenx

mspera said:
			
		

> Body Shop Peach Shower Gel
> Body Shop Vanilla Body Butter - new one for Christmas
> Body Shop Peach Body Lotion
> Body Shop mini of lemon body butter
> Body shop mini of satsuma body polish



I just ordered some holiday body products from there, too


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Haute and Naughty mascara, MAC pressed pigment in Spot Lit, MAC 134 brush, MAC Studio Fix foundation and Out the Door topcoat.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Butter London Yummy Mummy


----------



## maloneyxo

MrsTGreen said:


> Butter London Yummy Mummy



This is the next colour I want from Butter London


----------



## Aussiegal

just ordered Philosophy's miracle worker anti ageing moisturizer


----------



## Sweet Fire

Fresh Soy Cleanser and Milk Milk shower gel & lotion 
Guerlain Garcoone lipstick
Tom Ford Aphrodisiac Lipstick and Enchanted eyeshadow quad


----------



## sadiesthegirl

all are from the philosophy living grace line- 4oz perfume, shower gel and body lotion


----------



## Miumiu777

P50 lotion (amazing toner i found out about recently, google it). Ordered from toskaspa.com as they carry the original 1970 one.YSL lip stain #10, MAC eye shadow in trax and NARS blush.


----------



## fendifemale

mspera said:


> Body Shop Peach Shower Gel
> Body Shop Vanilla Body Butter - new one for Christmas
> Body Shop Peach Body Lotion
> Body Shop mini of lemon body butter
> Body shop mini of satsuma body polish


 
Ooooooo.... I love body shop stuff; esp the satsuma line. I bought the lipscrub stick and it's awesome.

Body Shop Lipscrub
Body Shop coconut body butter
Sephora lipstick "Maniac" (lavender)
Benefit Hello Flawless foundation
MAC lip pencil "Beet" (Marilyn Monroe collection)
MOR Clementine & Neroli shower gel


----------



## Glamnatic

Macadamia Kit ! Heard so many good comments about this line! Hope works ok for me 

It includes:
Rejuvenating shampoo
Healing oil
Deep repair masque
Nourishing leave on cream
Healing oil infused comb

Anyone has used this line as well??


----------



## VanessaJean

That looks nice! Where did you get it? I have been wanting to try the hair mask.


----------



## deltalady

Urban Decay eyeshadows in YDK, Lounge, Twice Baked, and Roach.


----------



## Sziem

MAC Parfait Amour, NYX Gypsy Blue, NYX Milk, a boat load of nail polish and also MAC Moxie and Candy Yum Yum


----------



## clu13

Sexual Femme and Rusk Deep shine shampoo, conditioner and argan oil treatment


----------



## schadenfreude

Eve Lom cleanser + muslin cloth
Sunday Riley sunscreen
Sunday Riley Good Genes
Sunday Riley Skin Adrenaline
Sunday Riley Ceramic Slip cleanser
Oribe Dry Texturizing Spray
Oribe Anti-humidity spray


----------



## Glamnatic

VanessaJean said:
			
		

> That looks nice! Where did you get it? I have been wanting to try the hair mask.



I got it on a local beauty shop in Chile. I totally recommend you the hair mask it was the first Macadamia product I tried on and that's what got me on buying the whole kit. They are amazing products. The hair mask is also sold in a small sachet, so you may try it on. I first bought the sachet and I was able to use it four times so its pretty good!


----------



## Wilsom04

babevivtan said:


> *A continuation from the **earlier thread** since we have reached 5,000 posts.*


Just purchased the 007 OPI liquid gold.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks, I will definitely try it. 



Glamnatic said:


> I got it on a local beauty shop in Chile. I totally recommend you the hair mask it was the first Macadamia product I tried on and that's what got me on buying the whole kit. They are amazing products. The hair mask is also sold in a small sachet, so you may try it on. I first bought the sachet and I was able to use it four times so its pretty good!


----------



## beauty k addict

scored _new look diva_ set (tailleur bar palette + NP + lippie) from dior auction


----------



## sunglow

Sonia Kashuk Synthetic Buffing Brush
Nars lipliner in Rosebud
Nars Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Dolce Vita
MAC paint in Sublime Nature
MAC Eye Brows in Spiked


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 Eau de Parfum


----------



## beauty k addict

dior holiday 2012-
diorific vernis in diorling/diva/marilyn/lady


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer in Jalousie


----------



## mspera

Caudalie beauty elixir
Chanel Le blanc moisturizing cream
Marchesa roller ball of perfume 
Caudalie duo of cleansing water and lip balm

Love my new goodies!


----------



## kuriso

Dior Creme De Rose
Chanel Le Blanc Cream
Dior Lip Polish


----------



## Sweet Fire

NARS Deep Throat blush
Carol's Daughter Chocolat Smoothing Blowdry Cream


----------



## sunglow

Nars Surabaya eyeshadow duo


----------



## Virginiamb

sunglow said:
			
		

> Nars Surabaya eyeshadow duo



Wrong place sorry


----------



## Virginiamb

La mer gel cream
La mer restoration lotion
Urban decay naked1


----------



## beauty k addict

scooped these up from loulou shop 'til you drop fall event in calgary last night.

loccitane
&bull;almond delicious paste + milk concentrate
&bull;shea mom and baby water
&bull;shea butter hand cream 
&bull;shea butter deluxe samples in blue + pink pouch
&bull;assorted loccitane samples


----------



## ShoeLover

Bioderma makeup remover. I love this stuff!
Bioderma primer for oily face (really excited to try this)
Caudalie beauty elixir, my second bottle. I like having this in my bag.
Nuxe lip balm.
Sorry for the huge pic.


----------



## Livia1

ShoeLover said:
			
		

> Bioderma makeup remover. I love this stuff!
> Bioderma primer for oily face (really excited to try this)
> Caudalie beauty elixir, my second bottle. I like having this in my bag.
> Nuxe lip balm.
> Sorry for the huge pic.



Ohh, don't apologize, I personally love big pics and this one is gorgeous.
The Caudalie Beauty Elixir is addictive for sure


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Maybelline Colossal Cat Eyes Mascara
Rimmel London Clean Finish Foundation
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

ShoeLover said:
			
		

> Bioderma makeup remover. I love this stuff!
> Bioderma primer for oily face (really excited to try this)
> Caudalie beauty elixir, my second bottle. I like having this in my bag.
> Nuxe lip balm.
> Sorry for the huge pic.



What do u use the bioderma for? Makeup remover?


----------



## mspera

Chanel - tweed pink blush
Chanel - Frenzy Le Vernis 
Body shop - vanilla holiday body scrub
Body shop - vanilla holiday shower gel
Body shop - lip treatment/gloss - Free!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Livia1*-thanks! BTW, I love your avatar picture!
*8ubble*-The crealine h20 is an excellent makeup remover. Sadly it doesn't remove _my_ waterproof mascara but it removes everything else. Great stuff! I'll be using the pore refiner lotion for oily skin as a primer. I have super oily skin so I'm all over products like this.
I also got this last week and I absolute love all three items:
Mac mineralize powder in medium +
Mac Syrup lipstick, my new favorite everyday lipstick 
Mac Stay Pretty blush, a nice change since the only other blush I have is Nars orgasm.



I will post a pic of the rest of the stuff I got last week in a little while. It was a good week I must say! lol!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Make up Forever Rouge Artist Intense no 15


----------



## Livia1

ShoeLover said:


> *Livia1*-thanks! BTW, I love your avatar picture!



Thank you  I just got that and it's even prettier irl


----------



## MrsTGreen

Today's purchases....

OPI You Don't Know Jacques
OPI The World Is Not Enough
OPI Avoplex Hand Care Creme(trial size)
Revlon Nail Groomer
www.i974.photo






bucket.com


----------



## sunglow

Clarisonic Deep Pore brush head double pack
Philosophy Hope Springs Eternal Deep Sea Hydrating Mist


----------



## Badkitty424

Clinique Sparkle Skin w/gwp


----------



## jellybebe

I picked up the Peter Thomas Roth gentle cleanser today. I have used it once and so far it seems pretty gentle yet effective, as it doesn't irritate my super-sensitive eyes.


----------



## nicci404

From last month and recent trip to San Francisco...

Chanel - Vamp & Provocation
Zoya - Blair







Tarte Amazonian 4 piece Blush Set 





Shisiedo Benefiance Wrikle Resist 24 Intensive Eye Cream, Loccitane - Mango Flower Hand Cream, Alterna - Thermal Protectant Spray, Koh Gen Do - Cleansing Water





Tom Ford Lip Gloss - Pink Guilt, Dolce & Gabbana lip gloss - Praline, Tom Ford Foundation Stick, Tom Ford blush - Frantic Pink


----------



## fendifemale

nicci404 said:


> From last month and recent trip to San Francisco...
> 
> Chanel - Vamp & Provocation
> Zoya - Blair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarte Amazonian 4 piece Blush Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shisiedo Benefiance Wrikle Resist 24 Intensive Eye Cream, Loccitane - Mango Flower Hand Cream, Alterna - Thermal Protectant Spray, Koh Gen Do - Cleansing Water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Ford Lip Gloss - Pink Guilt, Dolce & Gabbana lip gloss - Praline, Tom Ford Foundation Stick, Tom Ford blush - Frantic Pink


Niiiiiice!


----------



## fendifemale

I bought a LORAC Sweet Temptations Giftset of lipglosses that Ive been trying to track down for a month. Sephora finally got it. *6 Glosses- $25!*:
Butterscotch
Creme Brulee
Sugar Plum
Candy Apple
Frosted Gumdrop -my fave!
Cotton Candy

I also bought a NARS semi matte lipstick in "Schiap" (hot pink).

Got a NARS Orgasm Illuminator sample and a Marchesa parfum vile.


----------



## i<3handbags

Guerlain Liu Eye and Lip Calligraphy palette.


----------



## VanessaJean

Redken Anti Snap Treatment and a free Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara.


----------



## ShoeLover

Gift with purchase time:

Clinique pore refiner. I actually bought the Benefit Porefessional a few weeks ago but it doesn't compare to the clinique. 



Bought 2 lotion of Prada Infusion d'iris which is my favorite fragance and got this lovely gift.



I also bought a mini trio of Benefit products since I needed High Beam.


----------



## clu13

Lots of fun a Ulta today


----------



## Cait

20x the Points at Murale this AM:

Bioderma Sensibio set ($28 with the 250mL Cleansing Water & the full size Anti-Rougeurs cream)
Chanel Rouge Allure lipstick in #91 Seduisante 
Fekkai Technician Color Care shampoo 
NARS lip gloss in Chihuahua


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Urban Decay Sin eyeshadow
Organix Awaphui Ginger Shampoo
A bunch of B&BW stuff in the scent Winter Candy Apple


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Forgot, picked up Benefit's Finding Mr. Bright as well.


----------



## loves

la mer essence and toner
prada candy edp (present for my goddaughter)
lush shampoo bars (present for friend)
bubble bars
ro's argan body conditioner
rose jam perfume
fresh sugar honey lip balm
clarisonic refill


----------



## lifestylekitty

Tony Moly Petite Bunny Gloss Bar  Love it!


----------



## pupeluv

Some things thru October. RBR~Bohemian Waxwing, Delicata & At Netherway Cove





Along with the RBR, Chantecaille, Trish McEvoy, Hourglass & Shu Uemura


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Cinnamon Buns shower gel and Living Grace shower gel, both from Ulta


----------



## absolutpink

Philosophy Hope in a Jar, Purity Made Simple and Help Me


----------



## blackeyedsusan

From Sephora: Clarisonic and some pretty nail polishes


----------



## Lady LV

H2Pro flat iron, the Presto 1.25". Can't wait till it arrives tomorrow!!


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Just got in my Ulta order!







Sprog, Lillibet's Jubilee, and Fairy Lights


----------



## sunglow

Guerlain Les Ombres Turandot Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## cupcakekiss

I  Pink since I just got Breast Cancer Awareness Sephora mirror/brush compact & EOS lip/lotion pink pack... besides my Urban Decay haul: Ocho Loco and De-Slick spray


----------



## nicci404

fendifemale said:


> Niiiiiice!



thanks  you got a really good deal on those glosses!


----------



## fendifemale

kawaiiamaiai said:


> Just got in my Ulta order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprog, Lillibet's Jubilee, and Fairy Lights


I love sprog!


----------



## fendifemale

nicci404 said:


> thanks  you got a really good deal on those glosses!



I know! Just to think I almost bought one from the tantalizer line for $29 makes me sick .


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

fendifemale said:


> I love sprog!



You have NO idea how long it took me to find it. My Ulta never had it in stock and online was out all the time as well. I was almost tempted to just order it from the BL website. That's how badly I wanted it.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Giorgio Armani Eyes To Kill Eyesahdow #5 Gold Blitz
Tom Ford blush Flush


----------



## VanessaJean

Swapped for MAC blush in Margin.


----------



## kipkapst7

My budget has been pretty right recently- so I've been a good girl  but I still can't help and buy some nailpolish....... Got me some new Essie


----------



## beauty k addict

soap & glory small wonders kit + beauty swag bag from murale's get gorgeous gala


----------



## gidramom

Prada by Prada Bath and Shower Gel.
Smell gorgeous!


----------



## chinableu

Sephora Cinderella Storylook shadow palette and compact mirror.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ben Nye loose powder in banana and chestnut.


----------



## fabchick1987

-Olay Pro X 
-Maybelline eye studio palette in smokey cinnamon
-Maybelline color tattoo in tough as taupe
-Maybelline color tattoo in bad to the bronze
-Simple moisturizing face wash 
-Jason vitamin E oil


----------



## More4Me

Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer and Laura Mercier concealer.


----------



## Badkitty424

A new Ulta store opened about 10 minutes away from me. Could be trouble.....lol....  So today I just picked out some sale stuff, shower gels and a few Ulta brand polishes, I hope I like them, I haven't used their polish in a long time. Oh and a green gel liner too. It was buy 2 get 2 free, good time to try their stuff out.


----------



## sunglow

Maybelline 24 Hour Color Tattoo in Pomegranate Punk


----------



## sunglow

Laura Mercier Rich Berries mini lip gloss collection


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Rimmel Kate Moss lipstick in 110 

Also skincare essentials like Bioderma micellar water.


----------



## VanessaJean

Lancome Hypnose Star mascara, Sally Hansen Nail Effects (Spider Webs) and some random cheap eyeshadow for Halloween.


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Peach Passion lipstick


----------



## LOREBUNDE

La Mer The treatment foundation in linen.  So far liking it.


----------



## twin-fun

Dior Hydra Life Pro-Youth Skin Tint SPF 20. LOVE it!


----------



## saban

Revlon lip butter in red velvet. Bought candy apple and it was too tomato orange red. This is more of a brownish red. It's really nice.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Tom Ford Love Lust blush


----------



## aikoNakamura

Nars Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Walkyrie, Nars Pure Matte Lipstick in Tonkin, Nars Blush in Deep Throat, Mac Lip Pencil in Beet and First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream. Happy days


----------



## beauty k addict

loccitane 
&bull;shea butter one minute hand scrub
&bull;almond enchantment gift set + GWP 
&bull;magical winter collection kit
&bull;samples


----------



## sumita

Phyto hydrating mask
Tarantino sparklicity eyeshadow in pure and silver
Makeup forever shine on
Hourglass foundation
Hourglass brushes
Anastasia beauty express


----------



## nygrl

Urban Decay Naked 2
Smashbox Limitless eyeliner
Origins Active Charcoal mask
Sephora Collection Eye Makeup Remover
Sephora Collection Nail Polish Remover
Sephora Collection matifying foundation
Benefit Tan About Town
Fresh Sugar Perfection Duo
Lancome Bienfait Multi-Vital SPF 30 Moisturizing Lotion
Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash
Sephora Collection mini clear brush set


----------



## chunkylover53

Clinique Super Rescue Antioxidant Night Moisturiser in Dry Combination 
Clinique Superdefense SPF 25 Age Defense Moisturiser in Dry Combination


----------



## beauty k addict

loccitane immortelle skincare set
sephora 
&bull;face brush + sponges
&bull;classic holiday it Kit
samples


----------



## Cait

Murale:

Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution
Chanel Poudre Universelle 20
NARS Bali


----------



## VanessaJean

Swapped for MAC Fix + and Estee Lauder Double Wear in Shell.


----------



## NataliaRedSole

Chanel COCO noir - my favorite perfume now!
MAC Pro Longwear in Persistant Peach
MAC Pro Longwear in Ready or Not 
DiorSkin Airflash Spray Foundation
Clip-in Hair Feather Extensions from Luxurious Extensions, I bought the Superstar and the Rainbow colors, they are amazing!


----------



## beauty k addict

purchased another loccitane almond enchantment gift set but different GWP this time.


----------



## LataJones

Sheseido eyelash curler


----------



## JulieDiva

beauty k addict said:


> purchased another loccitane almond enchantment gift set but different GWP this time.
> 
> View attachment 1935256
> 
> View attachment 1935257




I love it!  amazing stuff!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Chanel coco shine in deauville, Chanel rose bronze blush, and ole henrickson skin care!


----------



## Aeris

BareMinerals Ready Foundation and EcoTools Kubuki Brush


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NARS single eyeshadow in Bali
NARS Mascara, the one for volume
NARS Sheer Glow Foundation in Barcelona, after finishing my last bottle
NARS eye shadow primer, also a replacement.


----------



## Tyna

100% pure cucumber juice facial cleansing foam
100% pure purity facial cleanser
100% pure purity facial cleanser + mask
100% pure mint white tea tonique
100% pure organic pomegranate antioxidant hydration spf 20
100% pure organic cucumber eye cream gel
100% pure peach butter and apple butter soaps
Nvey Eco high definition cake eyeliner in black
Ilia tinted lip conditioner in nobody's baby


----------



## blueeyez259

Laura Mercier foundation primer mineral
Laura Mercier mineral powder
Victoria Secret Bombshell edp
Physicians Formula eyeliner trio


----------



## cvlshopaholic

oh boy..

Missha M BB Cream No. 23
Nars Orgasm Illuminator
Benefit They're Real
Clinique Black Honey Almost Lipstick
Clinique Dramatically Different Gel
Clinique Clarifying Lotion
Clinique Quickliner
Clinique Brow Keeper
Freeman Mint & Lemon Mask
Kiehl's Midnight Eye Recovery
Murad Rapid Age Spot & Pigment Lightening Serum
Neutrogena Light Sesame Body Lotion
Neutrogena Night Calming Makeup Remover Wipes
Philosophy Begin Again Shower Gel


----------



## RealDealGirl

Small purchases this week. Sephora polish trio in Persian Red, Fuchsia Rose and Rio Red, and my Bathed & Infused order- Gain scent- makes my clothes smell so good!


----------



## sarahsparkle

Nars blush in Outlaw
Tarte Carried Away set


----------



## BarbAga

LuminessAir airbrush system.  Been ordered a week. Can't wait to get it.maybe today.


----------



## Aeris

L'Oreal Healthy Look Creme Gloss Color (having this much premature-gray hair in my 20's sucks).


----------



## purseprincess32

At Sephora- 
UD Naked 2 Palette, my own 6 color eyeshadow palette Urban Decay, UD pencil set, Makeup Forever paint Aqua Cream pot color # 13, Dior Shimmering Powder in Amber Diamond, Bite lip balm in Claret. 

From CVS- L'Oreal Infallible cream eyeshadows-Amber Rush,Golden Sage, Iced Latte, Liquid Diamond, L'Oreal lip pencil in natural pink & lip pencil in coral, L'Oreal lip balm in Caring Coral,  Maybelline liquid liner in a pot blackest black, Revlon Butter Balms-Pink Truffle, Berry Smoothie.


----------



## mspera

Philosophy señorita margarita 3 in 1 - 6 oz
Philosophy sweet fluffy cupcake 3 in 1 - 6 oz
Philosophy Lemon angel food 3 in 1 - 6 oz
Caudalie Pulpe vitaminee
Caudalie Divine oil 
Shisedo cotton pads
Fresh soy face wash
Dior hydralife comfort creme
Chanel stardust blush
Chanel Le volume mascara 
Chanel protective base coat
Caudalie hand cream
Caudalie body butter
Clinique concealer
Fresh Citron de Vigne shower gel


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Yesterday at Ulta:
- Butter London Scuppered
- Butter London Scented Nail Polish Remover Set (Holiday edition)
- OPI The Man with the Golden Gun 18K Gold Leaf top coat
- OPI DS Indulgence
- Poshé Topcoat
- China Glaze Prism
- China Glaze Optical Illusion
- 2x Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque
- Zoya Remove +

Today at Sephora:
- Ciaté Caviar Mini Bar
- Marc Jacobs Daisy Rollerball
- Urban Decay Tease e/s
- Bare Minerals e/s quad


----------



## bnjj

Sephora VIB event:

- Fresh kit that includes soy cleanser, moisturizer, lip treatment, eye cream, and face mask
- 2 pack Clarisonic brush heads

Ordred onlne:
- Alpha Hydrox Enhanced Lotion x 2
- W&W e/s in Nutty
- 2 NYX blush in Terra Cotta and Summer Peach
- Katy Perry false lashes


----------



## Cait

skin79 Super BB Cream (in the hot pink container)
The Face Shop Enriched Cleansing Oil
The Face Shop Lovely Me:ex eyeshadow in Cocoa Powder
The Face Shop Lovely Me:ex Baby Tint in Milky Pink (which I think you can use on lips & cheeks?)
Samples: The Face Shop facial cotton & one of their random organic serums


----------



## aikoNakamura

Clinique Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief Gel-Creme
Nars Blush in Outlaw
Buxom Big & Healthy Lip Polish in Jessica
Buxom Big & Healthy Lip Polish in Bunny
Nars 500 Point Perk Gift Reward (Excited to try the primer)


----------



## paintednightsky

From the sephora VIB sale I got
$17.00 $11.00 TARINA TARANTINO Sparklicity Pure
ITEM # 1340231 QTY 1
COLOR Pure Opal

$17.00 $11.00 TARINA TARANTINO Sparklicity Pure
ITEM # 1340249 QTY 1
COLOR Pure Nude

$65.00 YVES SAINT LAURENT Holiday Set
ITEM # 1455823 QTY 1

$45.00 SEPHORA FAVORITES In The Glow Set
ITEM # 1453935 QTY 1

$72.00 MARC JACOBS DOT Gift Set
ITEM # 1450618 QTY 1

$85.00 CHANEL COCO MADEMOISELLE
ITEM # 513168 QTY 1
 1.7 oz Eau de Parfum Spray

FREE Sephora VIB Tote
ITEM # 1458025 QTY 1

FREE JUSTIN BIEBER GIRLFRIEND
ITEM # 1459510 QTY 1

FREE KENZO FlowerbyKenzo
ITEM # 1279652 QTY 1

FREE COACH Poppy
ITEM # 1459494 QTY 1

They were out of the nars vib set though


----------



## ValentineNicole

I splurged with the VIB gift! 

One tarte make up kit with 24 eyeshadows, 8 lip glosses, blush, I foundation brush, lipgloss, and mascara

Makeup forever foundation set w kabuki brush, primer, powder, and foundation

Urban decay naked kit 2

Ysl kit with lip gloss, eyeliner, touché eclait, and mascara

Josie Maran Moroccan oil kit for body and hair

Philosophy bubble bath / soap 

Ole henrickson face wipes

Murad face kit


----------



## bnjj

From Sephora I just ordered:

Carol's Daughter Hair Milk
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Lite
Becca Shimmering Face Perfector in Moonstone
Bonus:
- VIB tote was automatically added to my order
- Philosophy 3 pc set
- NARS 500 pt perk
- perfume samples

Being in Canada I could not get these for 20% off and the Canadian stores don't sell Becca or Carol's Daughter so I had no choice but to get them online at full price.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

NARS Albatross Highlighter
Laura Mercier Flawless Skin lip silk (for a friend)
Laura Mercier Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer (for the same friend )
Sephora VIB NARS set


----------



## sumita

Donna Karan/ Cashmere Mist Bath and Body Collection Deodorant
Bobbi Brown/ Blush Brush
Sephora VIB Tote
 U.S. Only Nars Essentials Set/ BI 500 PT
Dior/ Capture Totale Foundation Honey Beige 040
SEPHORA COLLECTION/ Pro Airbrush #55
 Bobbi Brown/ Creamy Lip Color Rose Petal
NARS/ Blush Exhibit A
 Stila/ In The Know Eye Shadow Palette
Buxom/ Buxom Lips Full Color Stella
Bite Beauty/ Luminous Lip Library
Jack Black/ It's The Balm Lip Quad
 tokidoki/ Pittura Brush


----------



## maybeiloveyou

CrackBerryCream said:
			
		

> NARS Albatross Highlighter
> Laura Mercier Flawless Skin lip silk (for a friend)
> Laura Mercier Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer (for the same friend )
> Sephora VIB NARS set



You will love Albatross! I've used it as my main highlighter for many years now.

Today I bought:
Benefit Pore-fessional
Josie Maran argan oil
Clarisonic sensitive brush head
Sephora instant nail polish remover


----------



## DzzyButterfly

Sephora VIB Event: 

I didn't NEED anything; however, each holiday season I fall in love with all of the Christmas sets and mini stocking stuffers. It is a great way to try products without having to buy a full-sized product! 

Fresh Eyes Loving Duo (Deluxe sample sizes of the Soy Face Cleanser and Supernova Mascara. I've been wanting to try both of these products--- $8 for both!) 

Korres Lip Butter Collection (Been wanting to try these for a while. It comes with Jasmine, Pomegranate, and Wild Rose) 

Bliss Marvelous Mittens A 'Handy' Dandy Duo Of Hydrating Creams  

Too Faced Hot Cocoa Collection (This set is SO cute! It comes with a mini Chocolate bronzer and the bronze primer.) 

I had over 500 points-- so I also picked up the bag with hair samples.


----------



## beauty k addict

yes the GWP in picture is amazing. i nabbed 3 already for spending a certain $$ amount at this store. been a fan of loccitane for 10 years now.




			
				JulieDiva said:
			
		

> I love it!  amazing stuff!!


----------



## justwatchin

Ordered this from the Sephora VIB event-Sultra The Bombshell Cone Rod Curling Iron
Ordered 4 eyeshadow samples from Fyrinnae
Ordered L'oreal Mythic Nourishing Oil


----------



## Badkitty424

_Tarte holiday kit. Tokidaki eyeliner. _


----------



## Badkitty424

_Lush soap and lush yellow hair shampoo bar. Smells sooooo good,!_


----------



## CrackBerryCream

A picture of my recent Ulta hauls with lotsa nailpolish...

I really like the inoffensive scent of the Zoya remove +. Might have to get the big bottle one day


----------



## Ashesela

and here was my gift with purchase (love these!! XD):


----------



## sokafor

My new purchases the beginning of this month:

Chanel Rouge Coco 19 Gabrielle
Chanel Rouge Coco 79 Plumetis
Chanel Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer 98 Galactic
Chanel Inimitable Intense Mascara 10 Noir


----------



## Livia1

sokafor said:


> My new purchases the beginning of this month:
> 
> *Chanel Rouge Coco 19 Gabrielle*
> Chanel Rouge Coco 79 Plumetis
> Chanel Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer 98 Galactic
> Chanel Inimitable Intense Mascara 10 Noir




The perfect red lipstick


----------



## sokafor

Livia1 said:
			
		

> The perfect red lipstick



I know! And thanks! I am totally in love. The sales associate said that is the best selling shade for Fall. I don't think I will ever search for the perfect shade of red ever again!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Livia1 said:
			
		

> The perfect red lipstick



Can a fair skinned blonde pull it off? I need a red lipstick that I can work!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Laura Mercier African Violet Eye Shadow


----------



## beauty k addict

redeemed 100 credit i won from murale online and added $55 

NARS

pro-prime pore refining primer
sheer matte foundation in barcelona
concealer in ginger
velvet lip pencil in dolce vita


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Wet n Wild MegaVolume Mascara


----------



## Livia1

ValentineNicole said:


> Can a fair skinned blonde pull it off? I need a red lipstick that I can work!



I have fair skin (NW5-10 if such a thing existed) and have medium blond hair and this is the perfect red for me and I've tried A LOT of reds 
The thing with Gabrielle is, you can blot it on or use a pencil to get a lighter touch and it still looks gorgeous and last a long time.
Do try it out


----------



## chunkylover53

Balenciaga Florabotanica.


----------



## nygrl

Just bought the Clinique Great Skin Home and Away set. Great value for the price


----------



## Gypsycruiser

Just got today...
Body Shop Coconut Body Butter, Body Scrub and Shower Cream. Also the hand cream in Almond.


----------



## designerdreamin

Bourjois Ombre a paupieres eyeshadow #8
Neutrogena cleanser & scrub

I'm determined to find out if these cheaper products are as good as my high-end items.

By the way, if you're in Australia - Priceline have a special on Bourjoir at the moment: buy $19 of product in one transaction and get a free gift.  The gift is a gold make-up pouch with a full size nail polish, full size bronzer and full size lipgloss (valued $64).  The special ends on the 19th this month.  Considering Bourjoir and Chanel are under the same company, it's certainly worth a try.


----------



## knics33

Just picked up some stuff at Walgreens. They are having some good sales this week...

Olay Pro-x Restorative Cleanser - On sale for $4!

Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream - Really like the consistency. 

Maybelline Color Sensational High Shine lip gloss in Raspberry Reflections - Already in love and plan on picking up more colors soon.


----------



## Ligea77

Just got my Beauty.com f&f purchase
-Bvlgari Crystalline gift set
-Keyvn Aucoin eye lash curler(heard he collaborated on the Shu Uemura one and his own was even better)
-Origins Fill in the Blanks
-Origins Brighter by Nature Pads


----------



## declaredbeauty

Sephora:
UD Foxy Eyeshadow
Josie Maran Argan Luscious Lips

..both going back tomorrow. Just didn't work for me.


----------



## MichellePenguin

MAC MSF Natural in Light Plus
MUFE Foundation in 120
Essie nail polishes in Chinchilly; Going Incognito
Dollywink Eyeshadow in Sweet Dolly Brown 01 (Japanese Brand)


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

I posted in the Dior thread also but had to share!!! 

This is my most recent Dior Haul!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Bumble & Bumble Curl Calming Cream


----------



## purseprincess32

Makeup Forever HD liquid foundation # 153
Makeup Forever Aqua Cream # 13
Makeup Forever Aqua shadow pencils-30E pearly pink beige & Matte Green
Boscia BB cream
Tarte-5 piece lip surgence collection set
Nars blush-Dolce Vita
Thomas Peter Roth- Camu Camu Power C 30x Vitamin C brightening moisturizer


----------



## Cait

BI Bonus: Mini Dior - Miss Dior Cherie EDP 
Clinique Brush On Cream liner in Black Honey 
Hourglass eyeshadow duo in Gypsy 
Hourglass lipstick in Grace
Pantone for Sephora nail polish in Violet Quartz
Tarina Tarantino for Sephora Jewel Eyeshadow palette in Lovely 
Tokidoki for Sephora Chromatico eyeshadow in Carnivora


----------



## pupeluv

YSL Le Teint Touche Eclat Foundation
YSL Touche Eclat Radiant Touch
Smashbox More Than Primer
Shiseido SPF 55
Shiseido SPF 60
Balenciaga Perfume


----------



## BarbAga

I was very very bad at Dillard's today. 10% off all makeup
Was fun!!


----------



## Ashesela

Sephora Glitz & Glam Party Sampler:


----------



## BarbAga

BarbAga said:


> I was very very bad at Dillard's today. 10% off all makeup
> Was fun!!


  sorry so late getting pics up   Hubby was on the puter 







   got 2 more of these gold pots


----------



## declaredbeauty

Sephora today:
MUFE Aqua Lip Waterproof Lipliner Pencil in 6c 
Philosophy Salted Caramel Hot Cocoa Lip Shine.. first time trying these lip glosses and I like them so far.


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal Voluminous Million Lashes Diamonds mascara


----------



## GingerSnap527

J'adore Gift Set (early birthday gift)

Had the large perfume, lotion, and a mini perfume bottle (so cute)


----------



## BagloverBurr

I got sucked in by urban decays recent sale. Buy 2 eyeshadows get a build your own palette free. 

I got mushroom and a champagne color. I don't remember the name now.

They are including a deluxe sample of deslick which I have wanted to try


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I got all these &#57361;&#57605;


----------



## thatjennigirl

Got these in the mail over the weekend.


----------



## thatjennigirl

then these arrived in the mail yesterday.


----------



## mdlcal28

Just got my Marc Jacobs Dusting powder so that I can layer with my perfume I got last week.
Now waiting on my AG Gardenia Passion to arrive.....
and that is my Christmas...


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel lipstick & Hydra Beauty Serum


----------



## qudz104

I picked up 2 WnW lippies... Sugar plum fairy (supposedly a dupe for mac rebel) and cherry something. The color is great but the texture is a bit chalky.


----------



## bagfashionista

was flipping through channels on tv and saw korres featured on hsn --- bought 3 lip butters for $24 (retails $18 each)

http://www.hsn.com/beauty/korres-ma...1891_xp.aspx?webm_id=0&web_id=6851891&ocm=hpr

use code HSN15NOV for 15% off as well


----------



## sunglow

Lancome Bi-Facil eye makeup remover
Lorac Unzipped Palette
Clinique Lash Building Primer


----------



## sokafor

Chanel Perfection Lumiére 40 Beige


----------



## CrackBerryCream

China Glaze I'm with the Lifeguard
Shu Uemura Face Architect Smooth Fit Fluid Foundation


----------



## pmburk

Ulta holiday hand creams (5 for $5 Black Friday deal) in Vanilla Noel, Candy Cane and Frosted Sugar Plum.


----------



## Charlie

From the last Sephora F&F and VIB Sale.


----------



## Pursestan

Kiehl's Creme de  Corp, Whipped body cream and Soy Milk Honey Polish.

I've got to keep my skin in shape during the cold, dry winter months.


----------



## bnjj

Kerastase Elixir Ultime in Rose.  I hope it won't be too heavy for my hair.

I had a GC so I only had to pay $11 instead of $54.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Picked up my birthday gift at Sephora during my Black Friday shopping. Also snagged the $10 Philosophy cleanser.


----------



## mspera

Pursestan said:
			
		

> Kiehl's Creme de  Corp, Whipped body cream and Soy Milk Honey Polish.
> 
> I've got to keep my skin in shape during the cold, dry winter months.



Love all of these products!! Congrats on your purchases sweetie!


----------



## gidramom

Esuchen RD Protein Cream. Since I changed my hair style, I blow dry a lot. I decided to try it because it had very good review. Hope it works!


----------



## sunglow

La Mer lip balm
YSL Rouge Volupte 3 Ultimate Beige


----------



## missyb

Revive cream lustre cream day and night creams. Expensive but well worth it for my dry sensitive skin


----------



## beauty k addict

dior golden jungle palette + diorshow blackout mascara + lip glow


----------



## jenelle123

ultra facial toner from kiehl's


----------



## beautypro117

La Roche Posay's Effaclar DUO - it is the ONLY thing that keeps my skin clear! LOVE it & Can not go 1 day without it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Neutrogena Makeup Remover Wipes
Tresemme Hairspray
Bic Shavers
OPI Bogota Blackberry
91% Rubbing Alcohol
Cotton Balls


----------



## twin-fun

Dior Beaut Balm and Stila waterproof eyeliner


----------



## bebe087

Philosophy Purity made simple
Lorac Behind the Scenes eye primer 
Lancôme la base pro primer
Lancôme bienfait bb cream


----------



## ninja_please

Not for me, but a holiday gift for my friend. I hope she likes the colors I picked out! 
Colors from the left: La Moss, Tramp Stamp, and Rosie Lee.


----------



## ValentineNicole

My mom bought me the Hermes lock perfume holder with eau de merveilles today!!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Guerlain Bronzer #3
Tom Ford lipstick Pink Dusk


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Rose Paris lipstick


----------



## Cait

Murale Bonus Redemption haul:
Bioderma Sensibio 100mL bottles x2
Caudalie VinoSource brightening serum
NARS Andy Warhol Photo Booth nail polish gift set (Christmas gift for my cousin)
Stila Creme Bouquet 

Shoppers, later that night 
Essence Breaking Dawn polishes - a CP for one of the girls
Essence regular line polishes for my toddler neice to practise with
L'Oreal Color Riche Fashion 35 lipstick in Haute Cherry 
Maybelline Metal Color Tattoos in the pink & blue shades


----------



## Sinfidel

Benefit - They're real mascara
Benetint 
Sally Hansen nail polish strips
- Love letter and the blue silver ombre looks amazing ^^


----------



## c0uture

Nars Orgasm Blush
Makeup Forever Full Cover Concealer


----------



## Charlie

Anastacia brow liner and gel


----------



## RealDealGirl

Smash box eye beam brightener

NYX shadow Aloha


----------



## sumita

Chanel nailpolish in malice

Lancome 24 foundation
Hourglass kabuki brush
Shiseido/ The Makeup Facial Cotton
Dior/ Rouge Dior Lipcolor Hypnotic Red 862
MAKE UP FOR EVER/ Aqua Lip Waterproof Lipliner Pencil Matte Dark Plum 12C
Dior/ Diorskin Forever Compact Flawless Perfection Fusion Wear Makeup SPF 25 Honey Beige 040


----------



## MrsTGreen

Nars Fez single eyeshadow 
Goodies for my Xmas RAOK buddy


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Moulin Rouge nail polish
Tom Ford casablanca lipstick
CDP eye cream


----------



## Coach4Chrissy

This new hair product called CRACK (Crack Styling Treatment) LOL. Used it once since I just bought it yesterday, my hair feels pretty gosh darn good.


----------



## wonderwoman9

laura mercier tinted moisturizer - love it, my first time trying
tarte blush 
mac lipstick


----------



## pupeluv

November purchases; Smashbox, YSL, Shiseido, Trish McEvoy, Shu Uemura & Le Metier


----------



## Isabella Simone

Chanel beauty event


----------



## auntie em

Isabella Simone said:
			
		

> Chanel beauty event



What did you get? Looks exciting


----------



## Isabella Simone

I got the ff:


1. Correcteur Perfection in Beige Petale 30
2.. Les 4 ombres 14 mystic eyes
3. Crayon Sourcils in blond Clair 10
4. Levres scintillantes glossimet in allegorie 347

Then they gave me the freebies such as the maquillage cosmetics bag, Le volume de Chanel mascara, the coco mademoiselle sample perfume and demaquillant eye make up remover


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Just bought 5 Philosophy shower gels- cinnamon buns, pink frosted animal cracker, magnolia blossom, black cherry soda and snow angel. Also another Clinique Superbalm. Also a philosophy amazing grace gift set.


----------



## BunnyLady4

I just ordered a bunch of NARS stuff (thanks to this thread  )
-eyeshadow in Fugi, duos in All About Eve, Alahambra and Charade
-blush in Outlaw
-Styli eyeliner in Carpates

I have brown/chestnut hair, hazel eyes and fair skin.  I hope these are good choices for me


----------



## sumita

Just purchased the Kat Von D Lockit Foundation.


----------



## clu13

Coco chanel (engraved for my birthday), aveda and benefit


----------



## BunnyLady4

clu13 said:
			
		

> Coco chanel (engraved for my birthday), aveda and benefit



Happy Birthday!!  That bottle is beautiful!


----------



## LataJones

Christian Dior J'adore but it's not for me. It's a gift.


----------



## ocean82

Shu Uemura red:juvenus vitalizing refining lotion & red:juvenus vitalizing retexturizing emulsion. 
LOVE it !


----------



## mspera

Body shop chocomania shower gel
Body shop vanilla bliss shower gel
Body shop vanilla bliss room fragrance oil
Body shop eye makeup remover
Body shop travel bottles/carrying case


----------



## bnjj

Caudalie Vinosource SOS Quenching Serum
L'Occitane Shea Butter hand cream


----------



## mspera

Dior toner
Caudalie shower gel
Mini bliss champagne/raspberry shower gel


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Maybelline Dream Smooth Mousse Foundation in Porcelain Ivory
Essence Multi Action Mascara in Black
Essence Long Lasting Eye Pencil in Black
Essence Twilight Breaking Dawn Part 2 Glitter Eyeliner in Alice Had A Vision Again
Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie
Suave Almond + Shea Butter Shampoo and Conditioner


----------



## dotnative

Hermes L'ambre des Mervielles perfume
Sephora super body butter
Fresh stocking stuffer w/ soy cleanser  & mini Sugar lip balm


----------



## starrynite_87

Kiehl's ultra facial cleanser and its not really a purchase, but a little goody bag full of samples from Neiman's I got with my purchase


----------



## sunglow

La Mer The Radiant Infusion


----------



## nygrl

Caudalie Vinosource Quenching Sorbet-Creme
Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment SPF 15
Clinique Great Skin Home and Away


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Vanilla Birthday Cake Shower Gel
Philosophy Eye Hope


----------



## c0uture

Essie Butler Please
Mac Pro Longwear Lipglass (Lasting Achievement)


----------



## VanessaJean

Revlon Lip Butter in Creme Brule
L'Oreal lipstick 173
L'Oreal Lineur Intense Liner
Neutrogena Facial Wipes


----------



## Cait

CND Sticky Base Coat
L'Oreal Volume Collagen mascara, Blackest Black
Maybelline Chic Naturals in Earthly Taupe
Physician's Formula Happy Hearts Light Bronzer
Smashbox Majesty palette & Single Shadow in Minx (Winners)


----------



## beauty k addict

benefit 
&bull;porefessional
&bull;ooh la lift
&bull;double the bad set (badgal lash & waterproof liner)

shiseido facial cotton
quo cosmetic wedges
pink tweezerman tweezer


----------



## mrs.schapiro

Clinique Repairwear Uplifting Firming Cream
Cure Natural Aqual Gel
Kate Somerville CytoCell&#8482; Dermal Energizing Treatment (got it for free)


----------



## jellybebe

Ole Henriksen Fresh Start eye cream

Fresh Sugar lip treatment (always have one with me)


----------



## bnjj

Soap & Glory hand wash and lotion set.


----------



## CoachChris

Best lash extreme mascara.  $3.99 Walgreens.  Best mascara I have ever used for that price!!


----------



## lilneko69

Origins Gloomaway grapefruit body souffle - smells so good!


----------



## Jinju

Naked Basics palette from UD   I love how small and portable it is!  And I love mattes these days, especially over a shimmery base   Really tones it down and just adds some tone.


----------



## VanessaJean

So jealous of your Naked Basics! Not available in Canada yet. 

Swapped for Clinique High Impact mascara, Lancome Hypnose Drama, MAC paint pot in Indianwood and Nails Inc polish in Sweets Way.


----------



## nygrl

Clinique moisturizer
Smashbox limitless eyeliner (my absolute favorite!)
Benefit Bad Gal mascara
First Aid skincare set


----------



## Aeris

Dr. Bronners Castile Soap (Green Tea and Cherry Blossom ones)
Bare Minerals Veil 
Tea Tree blotting papers
PanOxyl foaming wash


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I have in and got the UD Naked palette with my Sephora gift cards


----------



## daphnelyzed

Josie maran Moroccan oil. Shu uemura Karl Lagerfeld collab gel liner and mousse base


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #9 blackberry and vanilla musk edp  1.7oz and also in the .5oz travel size


----------



## pupeluv

Guerlain Precious Lights Radiance Kit, Armani 102, Burberry 27, forgot to add to the pic- Smashbox SPF 15 Primer & Hourglass Femme Rouge Fable.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Yves Saint Laurent (oops Saint Laurent Paris O_o) Nail Polish pen in pearly white.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I have been so bad. I have a lot of people to shop for this holiday and most want beauty and bath and body products. For every item I buy as a gift, I buy something for me! Awful.....I normally don't buy from the Body Shop but went there and walked away with three lip butters with matching body butters.


----------



## Cait

UD Naked Basics (for my Mummy's stocking)
Illamasqua Hussy blush


----------



## beauty k addict

loccitane almond body cream + immortelle precious eye balm + GWP


----------



## RealDealGirl

Smashbox photo finish primer
Urban Decay Naked Basics


----------



## Charlie

gottaluvmybags said:


> I have in and got the UD Naked palette with my Sephora gift cards



Second this! Can't beat the $30 shipped!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Charlie said:
			
		

> Second this! Can't beat the $30 shipped!



 such a great deal!  Kinda sad mine was broken in transit (just 2)


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I got a L'Occitane hand cream on thursday. That's it


----------



## ellacoach

Chantecaille lipgloss in Love


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Purador Argan Oil


----------



## Sweet Fire

Bedhead After Party
YSL Glossy Stain #19


----------



## melissathegreat

wow where do I start
Fysiko eyelash growth serum ( repurchasing) 
Lancome bifacil eyemakeup remover ( repurchasing)
too faced shadows
blockbuster lancome


----------



## bnjj

I got the Estee Lauder / Michael Kors 2012 LE clutch set.  I don't like any of EL's fragrances so they let me have the Kors bag with a skin care product.  I got eye cream that came with a couple bonuses of mascara and serum.


----------



## lilneko69

Just got the Fresh Black Tea Age-delay eye cream. I ran out of the Shiseido Bio-performance eye cream and was looking for something lighter anyway. 

Then got my free birthday Fresh Sugar lip duo! A nice embarrassing birthday shout out at the store too.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I saw that Sephora is doing three Philosophy shower gels for $33.00. I caved and bought three- Snow Angel and two pink frosted animal cracker. I added Living Grace lotion to make the $50.00 for free shipping.


----------



## BarbAga

I bought alot of the It cosmetics, and Skin cosmetics. Some of the makeup of It, and skin care of the other.  We will see.


----------



## bnjj

- Nars Orgasm and Misbehave lipglosses
- Caudalie Divine Oil Set
- Another Fresh bday lip set


----------



## AndieAbroad

Today I popped into Lush to pick up a stocking stuffer for my boyfriend's sister, and bought the Mint Julips lip scrub and Honey Trap lip balm for myself. Chapped winter lips, be gone!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

At LUSH:
Two bars of soap
bubble bar
solid fragrance (Karma)

At Sephora:
Laura Mericer Pressed Mineral Foundation Powder
Clinique Liquid Facial soap
Buxom Lips in Dolly, Brandi, and Star


----------



## gidramom

My essentials: Clinique facial soap and moisture surge.
My "spoil myself because it's Christmas": Chanel Body Excellence hand cream.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Lavanilla deodorant 
Clinique almost lipstick black cherry


----------



## zoebella

MAC Fluidline in Dipdown

MAC Blush in Well Dressed


----------



## libertygirl

Just flew back from a mini break in Budapest and picked up a Clinique Chubby Sticks set at a really great price. Now on four chubby sticks and counting 

Might be the start of a small addiction


----------



## Lilylovelv

Sally's Beauty Supply!


----------



## LvoesBags

12/21/12-Revlon photo ready foundation in nude(love it so far),rimmel eye shadow in precious rose, and rimmel glam eyes day 2 night length/volume mascara in extreme black 12/23/12- Kenra volume spray super hold finishing spray. I also got the new Coach fragrance-"Love" it smells so clean, and feminine


----------



## ValentineNicole

Wen hair set per a friends suggestion from Sephora


----------



## VanessaJean

Holiday gifts - Sephora Superstars kit, Nars polishes in Orgasm and New York Dolls, Tarte blush in Tipsy, MUFE Mat Velvet Plus foundation and Nars duo in Alhambra.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Powder Brush no.1 (christmas gift).
Chanel Poudre Universelle Compacte in Clair.


----------



## VanessaJean

More Holiday gifts- Essie polish in No Place Like Chrom, Soft Lips in Tangerine Temptation and Strawberry Sherbet, EOS lip balm in Sweet Mint, Quo nail file, Pomegranate Mint hand cream and some sparkly hair elastics.


----------



## charlene2098

I apologize in advance if I get the exact names of these products wrong: 

-Smashbox under eye hydrating primer (love this) 

-Caudalie vitaminee pulpe eye cream (love this) 

-Origins ginzing (returned to Sephora because I wasn't happy with it) 

-Giorgio Armani under eye color corrector in pink (found it creases but couldn't return it to Holt Renfrew) 

-Giorgio Armani dark circles under eye concealer (same problem as the corrector and it makes my eyes water)

I don't think I'll ever buy from Holt Renfrew again because of their return policy. 

-Avon Drama Queen mascara (I find it clumps and doesn't lengthen that much) 

-Rapidlash (I think it's working but it's only been a little over a week)


----------



## bnjj

Yeah, I will only buy tried and true cosmetics from Holt since they won't take any returns.  Shoppers won't either (for the most part).


----------



## Rubyz

Most recent was all the lipsticks from MAC Strength and Apres Chic collections - except a few that were already sold out even though I bought them at like 10 pm before the collection even went fully online =_=


----------



## xnanaxkookiex

Ysl Rouge Volupte in Nude Beige 01. I'm trying to limit my purchases this year because I realized that all the money I've been wasting on buying makeup, I could have been buying purses or wallet instead


----------



## loves

Jyunka m+ fluid
Clarins sunblock
Drink up mask origins
Out of trouble mask origins
Hada labo toner, face wash, essence, moisturizer, face mist


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Shiseido Powdery Foundation refill in I40 Natural Fair Ivory

Chanel Nail Polish-Vertigo


----------



## maryweasley

Nivea day fluid
Loreal apricot exfoliator
Loreal Elseve shampoo + conditioner
The balm Frat boy blush
Rimmel Lash accelerator
Rimmel Glam eyes liquid eyeliner


----------



## MrsTGreen

Recent purchases...

Mac Stereo Rose MSF(Apres Chic Collection)
Maybelline Dream Matte Powder(Sand)
Cover Girl Lashblast Volume(Very Black)
Motions Wrap Lotion


----------



## Rubyz

xnanaxkookiex said:
			
		

> Ysl Rouge Volupte in Nude Beige 01. I'm trying to limit my purchases this year because I realized that all the money I've been wasting on buying makeup, I could have been buying purses or wallet instead



That's exactly my problem lol! The makeup addiction outweighs the designer obsession xD


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel eyeliner & glossimer
Estee Lauder cream


----------



## Sweet Fire

Sweet Fire said:


> YSL Glossy Stain #19



Returned *it was too drying*

Got Tom Ford Nude Blush Lipstick


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Smashbox Photo Finish Light Primer
NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia
YSL Touche Eclat in 1
Sephora by OPI Nail Polish in Chestnuts About You


----------



## theYoungandChic

Smashbox full coverage concealer
Caudalie beauty elixir


----------



## CoachChris

Clinique Three Step #2 for DD Lord & Taylor

Bare Minerals Foundation.  Falling in Love Philosophy at Sephora


----------



## Odette

MAC purchases:
Fix+
217 brush
Cremesheen lipstick in Behave Yourself
Eyeshadow in Contrast

Other:
Real Techniques Expert face brush
Maybelline Falsies mascara
Maybelline eyeliner (onyx)


----------



## RealDealGirl

Dior Show Blackout 
Sephora smudge brush
Fekkai glossing cream

The line at Sephora today was insane!


----------



## Sweet Fire

nvm


----------



## ews

I'm on a tiny beauty binge...

Le Métier de Beauté: &#128150;all
Fawn brow pencil
Cream fresh cheek : Tenne
Cream concealer, SPF 18: #5

MAC mineralized body and face lotion

Kate Sommerville:&#128154;her
Deep tissue repair
Dermal quench liquid lift 

Deborah Lippmann Stormy Weather


----------



## Livia1

Chanel eyeshadow in Safari


----------



## lifestylekitty

Tried the Muji skincare line  

So far, I'm loving it


----------



## c0uture

Purchased some new drugstore products

NYX Pinky Blush
NYX Beige, African Queen, Dolly Pink, Pinky Natural Lipgloss


----------



## gidramom

Urban Decay Naked Basics: I couldn't resist the matte palette... So far, I love it. 
Chanel Poudre Douce in rose: I have not used yet. The packaging is too beautiful.
Clarins Beauty Flash Balm: This is an amazing primer! I used with Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua foundation and the result is flawless and radiant.


----------



## TheLioness

2 Tom Ford lipsticks in Reckless and Pink Adobe


----------



## randr21

Elf pro brushes and ysl glossy stain.


----------



## sumita

Billy B Brushes - can't wait to try them!


----------



## ges

Nars duo eyeshadow - Cordura


----------



## Charlie

This month I got:

UD Naked II 
NARS Mata Hari Blush
NARS Gaiety Blush (sill waiting for this to be delivered)
MAC Brush cleaner
MAC 129 Brush
MAC Candy Yum Yum L/S
MAC Russian Red L/S
MAC Glamourdaze L/S for my BFF
MAC Outrageously Fun L/S for my cousin
Chanel Noir EDP (Birthday gift from Hubby so it doesn't count right?)

From the MAC Apres Chic Collection:
Stereo Rose MSF
Porcelain Pink MSF
Amber Glow Blush
Haute Altittude L/S
Apres Chic L/S

From the MAC Strength Collection:
Pink Pigeon L/S
Party Parrot
Absolute Power L/S

I need to stop... :kiss:


----------



## sanmi

I got Liz Lisa lip gloss, Chantecaille make-up and HR compact powder.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I ordered three tubs of Gylcomed hand creram.


----------



## advokaitplm

I don't know if this counts as I'm new to this forum on TPF, but I bought several items from L'Occitane yesterday. I've completely fallen in love with their lip balms, glosses (the verbena sorbet), and hand creams! I also got the Fabulips by Bliss a week or so ago and I love that as well!


----------



## sunglow

Dr. Bronner's Fair Trade & Organic coconut oil
L'Occitane shea butter hand cream
L'Occitane shea butter foot cream
Caudalie Divine Oil
Hourglass Mineral Veil + No. 28 Primer Serum Duo
Shea Moisture Lip Balm Trio
Boscia Pink Peppermint Blotting Linens
Smashbox Photo Finish Hydrating Under Eye Primer
Josie Maran eyeshadow in Divine


----------



## libertygirl

Little pic of my Christmas haul! Was a very lucky girl this year and received some gorgeous beauty gifts (and picked up a few little extras along the way too!).

Pictured:
Clarisonic Mia
Benefit Fast Train to Fabulous Gift Set (with their amazing pore refining primer!)
Large Laura Mercier Make-up kit with two levels and brushes
Small Laura Mercier Make-up kit with two levels and a gloss
Clinique Chubby Stick Set of 3 
Clinique Mix It Up Kisses Gift Set (LOVE this!)
Phillip Kingsley Hair gift set
Nars Smudgeproof eyeshadow primer

Not pictured:
Tangle Teaser
China Glaze polish in 'With Love'
Matrix Shine Endure Spritz
Bare Minerals Eye Shadow
(all part of a BeautyBay Beauty in Demand Box)


----------



## bags and bijoux

The White Company Noir hand care set and Noir fragrance.


----------



## cahreesti

Hi Guys!

Just thought I'd let you know about the new Birthday Gift set for 2013. It's by Benefit and includes a highlighter and mascara ( I just picked it up today). If you're curious/ excited to see what it looks like click here. I posted a few pictures of the packaging and etc. Enjoy!


----------



## VanessaJean

My Sephora order came-
Naked Basics palette
Tarte Natural Eye Palette
Benefit Total Moisture Cream


----------



## CocoB

Shu Uemura essence absolue oil-in-cream. Expensive, but it smells amazing and doesn't weight my hair down.


----------



## darae

MAC Candy Yum Yum

Honestly, disappointed with the texture (lot of dragging, enhancing flakes, dry) and makes my teeth look super yellow. Now I must go bleach my teeth


----------



## Iadorepurses

My second MAC 239 brush (one for light shadows on lid and one for dark).


----------



## BarbAga

Channel face powder   illuminating powder, very pretty
Kiehl's  line reducing concentrate  vital. C
Sephora  lip gloss 6 pkg
Dior apricot cuticle cream
Elf face brush  
Urban decay all nighter makeup setting spray, was using urban decay dew me(wasn't impressed)


----------



## clu13

Bare minerals and shower gel from ulta


----------



## Cheryl

armani foundation & powder
tom ford lipstick in pink adobe
tom ford bronzer brush


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my beloved Guerlain Rouge G de Brilliant Lipstick


----------



## Cait

Dior set with New Look mascara and mini Royal Khaki shadow quint.


----------



## Star15Rin

I ordered from Sephora- the Urban Decay Vice palette,  a YSL lippie, and one of the new Sephora eyeshadows in taupe. I've wanted the Vice palette since it came out so I'm pumped!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Burberry eyeshadow midnight blue
Nars lipgloss Chihuahua


----------



## Pursegrrl

La Roche-Posay Anthelios mineral sunscreen fluid spf 50.  Super duper lightweight - works perfect under my makeup primer and (liquid) foundation!!  Hurray!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford traceless foundation "Warm Almond"
Jo Malone "Earl Grey & Cucumber" cologne
Ulta showergel "Vanilla Toffee"
Carols Daughter rosemary mint clarifying conditioners
Dr. Miracles conditioning shampoo (with jojoba & peppermint)
Loccitane "Fleurs Merveilleuses" handcream
Sally Hensen salon formula "Calypso Blue"


----------



## jellybebe

Josie Maran Argan balm
Urban Decay naked basics palette
Fresh seaberry facial oil


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL cream blush velvety peach
Fresh rose toner


----------



## Cait

Avene Ystheal+ Eye Contour Cream
Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution, 250mL bottle
Bobbi Brown Rich Color Gloss in Tutu & a sample of the Everything Mascara
Caudalie Beauty Elixir To Go, VinoPerfect Brightening Serum & samples of the Pulpe Vitaminee Eye and Lip Contour Cream
Clean & Clear Oil Absorbing Sheets
ELF Natural Lash Kit x2
Jordana powder blush in Redwood 
L'Occitane Dry Skin Hand Cream
LA Colors Color Craze nail polish in Dark Denim
NARS Velvet Matte lip pencil in Sex Machine  
TriSan Cleanser


----------



## sunglow

Real Techniques Setting Brush
Maybelline Color Tattoo in Mossy Green
Carol's Daughter Dry Oil Mists in Ecstasy and Ocean


----------



## twin-fun

Josie Maran 100% organic Argan oil, L'Occitane hand cream, and Clinique's Post Shave Healer for the Huz.


----------



## gidramom

Perricone MD Lip Plumper. 
Today is the 2nd day using it and I already see a bit difference on my lip... or I'm just dreaming!


----------



## clu13

Benefit make up remover and oil free moisturizer


----------



## nad11

DH got this for me tdy to replenish my diminishing stock.. 

Treatment essence
Treatment mask
Treatment clear lotion


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog ~ 

my third bottle now!


----------



## Cait

UD Smoked 24/7 Liner set (as it was on sale)
Benefit Easiest Nudes World Famous Neutrals set
Makeup Forever Rouge Artist Natural #18 lipstick
Ponds CC
TBS Hemp Hand Protector


----------



## *schmoo*

Fresh Lychee Body Lotion (i can't find cheap, paraben free, cruelty free lotion!!!)

Hermes Jardin Sur le Nil perfume (fell in love instantly)


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Brush Cleaner
MAC Blankety l/s (B2M)


----------



## RealDealGirl

Benefit Watts Up highlighter and Erase Paste


----------



## thatjennigirl

2 more wnw shadow palettes to depot & add to a zpalette.  I picked up a fergie lipstick while I was there, only because my walgreens is out of 901b


----------



## Cait

Missha Perfect Cover BB cream #13


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #3 Snowdrop and Crystal Flower perfume 1.7oz


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Finger Paints: Elves Bells
ORLY: Shining Star
Color Club-Winter Affair Scented Set in Berries & Bright and Snow Flakes


----------



## Prufrock613

sadiesthegirl said:


> *Trish McEvoy #3 Snowdrop and Crystal Flower perfume* 1.7oz





*schmoo* said:


> Fresh Lychee Body Lotion (i can't find cheap, paraben free, cruelty free lotion!!!)
> 
> *Hermes Jardin Sur le Nil* perfume (fell in love instantly)


2 of my favorites for spring- great picks!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Catrice - limited edition 'Cucuba' - 05 Take It Mint 
for 1 euro!!!


----------



## *schmoo*

Prufrock613 said:


> 2 of my favorites for spring- great picks!



thx, now I'm curious about the Trish McEvoy perfume.


----------



## kenseysimone




----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL cream blush #2
Bobbi Brown Hydration Gel Cream
Bobbi Brown Uber Beige Rich Lip Color


----------



## sunglow

Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick


----------



## thegreenbean

Clé de Peau Beauté Concealer


----------



## Virginiamb

thegreenbean said:
			
		

> Clé de Peau Beauté Concealer



I am wanting to try this because of all the reviews but I will have to by online and just now sure about which color. do you have any suggestions for someone who has fair skin?  TIA


----------



## sumita

Tom ford blush in frantic
Tom ford eyebrow pencil
Tom ford lipstick nude vanille
Chanel eyeliner in beryl


----------



## BarbAga

yesterday I bought:/
2 sets of elf brushes
Dior addict extreme lipstick#339
Clinique even better
Clinique even better clinical
2 bath scrub
Make Up For Ever hd high definition powder


----------



## RealDealGirl

Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in Porcelain
Korres setting powder
Fekkai glossing cream
2 Real Techniques brushes- foundation brush and stippling brush
And a sample of Bascia black mask


----------



## MissNataliie

MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack, Clinique Bottom Lash, and Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage. Love all 3! 

I've been thinking about picking up NARS Multiple in Copacabana & a Chanel mirror compact. Any know if they're worth buying? Xx(:


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Phyto #9 Leave in Conditioner and Clarins Alpine Herbs Cleansing Milk


----------



## MichelleAntonia

sumita said:


> Tom ford blush in frantic
> Tom ford eyebrow pencil
> Tom ford lipstick nude vanille
> Chanel eyeliner in beryl



I REALLY want some TF makeup. How does it compare to Chanel, or Dior? It's more expensive than those, so I wanna know it's worth the price.


----------



## Sweet Fire

MichelleAntonia said:


> I REALLY want some TF makeup. How does it compare to Chanel, or Dior? It's more expensive than those, so I wanna know it's worth the price.



You get more product with Tom Ford so the price balances out with the other brands. It will be a personal preference on whether you think Tom Ford products are worth the price.


----------



## sumita

MichelleAntonia said:


> I REALLY want some TF makeup. How does it compare to Chanel, or Dior? It's more expensive than those, so I wanna know it's worth the price.



I really like the blush, it actually stays on. I have oily skin and this is the only one with good wear time. I would love to get more! The lipsticks are nice and luxurious, but not so different than Chanel or Dior. I do like the eyebrow pencil a lot, it has a cool tip and goes on smooth.


----------



## tenenbaums

Too Faced Natural Eye palette






Urban Decay All Nighter


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Prada l'eau ambree EdP and shower gel


----------



## knics33

Recent drugstore haul... Revlons Nearly Naked foundation and powder (love them!), Revlon Wine Not matte lipstick, and Kate Moss for Rimmel lipstick in #11


----------



## mspera

The body shop - jumbo lemon shower gel
The body shop - cherry shower gel
The body shop - coconut shower gel
The body shop - chocomania heart soap
Lalicious - vanilla shower soap
Opi avojuice - vanilla snowflake lotion


----------



## Sweet Fire

Giorgio Armani #508 lipstick


----------



## nygrl

Just received the three free nail polishes from Zoya.


----------



## Virginiamb

La Mer cream!


----------



## PrincessD

Bought the pink Shu Uemura cleansing oil from the Holt's beauty event last night. Very excited to try it!!


----------



## Kansashalo

I can't wait to get this (just ordered it from sephora.com)

NARS - And God Created Woman Set


----------



## Sweet Fire

Sweet Fire said:


> Bobbi Brown Hydration Gel Cream



Returned & purchased

Caudalie Gentle Cleanser
Caudalie SOS Hydrating Serum


----------



## sasha_rana

-Urban Decay Naked Basics palette

-Tarte Journey to Natural Beauty Collection

-Maybelline Dream Smooth Mousse foundation (50% off)


----------



## Sweet Fire

Tom Ford Sable Smoke lipstick


----------



## designerdreamin

Dr Perricone Citrus Face Wash, Concentrated Restorative Treatment and Finishing Moisturiser.  Should be arriving in the mail today!


----------



## thegreenbean

thegreenbean said:


> Clé de Peau Beauté Concealer



returned and purchased:

Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Butter London Cuppa
Butter London Fiver
Butter London Kerfuffle
Butter London Molly Coddled


----------



## coletmenot

B&BW sweet pea lotion


----------



## gidramom

Paul & Joe eyeshadow
Paul & Joe lipstick case and refill


----------



## Aeris

Clinique Mild Lotion (toner)...It's awesome!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Chanel Illusion d'ombre in Ebloui

Chanel Styli Yeux in Or Rose


----------



## Cait

The Balm Nude'tude Eyeshadow Palette
Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution 100mL bottles x5
Ardell Accent lashes #315 & #318


----------



## fufu

Sothys Oxyliance Foundation


----------



## Ligea77

Nars Laguna and Nars Portobello


----------



## MissNataliie

Chanel Miroir Double Facettes 

It's so chic & perfect for touch ups along the day. Rouge Allure in Incandescente is next on my list!


----------



## cldixon1

Naked basics palette
Benefit eye bright
Tarte exposed blush
Sample of YSL touché éclat foundation (think I might love it!)


----------



## cldixon1

pupeluv said:


> November purchases; Smashbox, YSL, Shiseido, Trish McEvoy, Shu Uemura & Le Metier



How do you like the YSL foundation? I'm trying it now and love it so far. Worried it might break me out though (I'm acne prone).


----------



## Cait

Lancome Huile Douceur
Kenra Dry Shampoo
Maybelline Whisper lipstick in Made it Mauve


----------



## MrsTGreen

Lush Lemon Flutter


----------



## bex285




----------



## MJDaisy

i got maybellines 8-1 BB cream...liking it so far but worried it makes me shiny.


----------



## rizzie

I purchased MUFE's HD liquid foundation but I think I'm going to return it.


----------



## VanessaJean

Bioderma (excited to try it), toe separators and Neutrogena makeup removing wipes. Paid for it all with Optimum points!


----------



## heiress-ox

opi nail envy
hourglass grace lipstick
marc jacobs daisy eau so fresh 
chloe eau de parfum


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy fragrances #3 and #6, both 1.7oz. I was getting low on my current bottles.


----------



## Ashesela

All Lush:
Buffy body butter
Blue Skies and Fluffy White Clouds bubble bar (omg this smells divine!!!)
Figs and Leaves soap
King of Skin body butter
Heavanilli massage bar
Sunny Side bubble bar
Ceridwen's Cauldron bath melt
BB Seaweed fresh face mask
Putty for Your Hands soap
Sultana of Soap soap


----------



## Luv22119

Chanel Mouche de Beaute Illuminating Powder
Chanel Miroir Double Facettes 
Chanel Brow Pencil/Shaper
Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Merveille

Some Guerlain glosses are next on my list!


----------



## milksway25

Late Dec & Jan purchases


----------



## VanessaJean

Nivea SPF 30 lip balm.


----------



## Ashesela

I couldn't delete this post, sorry


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## thegreenbean

Origins Check and Balances Frothy Face Wash
First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream
Shiseido Facial Cottons
Amazing Cosmetics Amazing Concealer
Peter Thomas Roth Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel
Sephora Collection Multipurpose Sponge
Laura Gellar Wonder Wand
Philosophy Breath of Fresh Air Moisturizer
Maybelline Baby Lips &#8211; Quenched

ETA: 
Mac Year of the Snake Lipstick - Plumful
Mac Betty Lipstick - Oh, Oh, Oh


----------



## loves

Hada labo face wash

Sulwhasoo eye cream


----------



## Sweet Fire

Jane Carter Nourish & Shine


----------



## Sweet Fire

nvm


----------



## beauty k addict

murale online beauty buys.

anna sui hair brush
fekkai advanced silky straight ironless serum
cake beauty 
&bull;dry shampoo spray 
&bull;dark hue dry shampoo 
&bull;travel kit
&bull;hand creme mini
+ samples


----------



## Luv22119

Guerlain Kiss Kiss Gloss in Sable Show and Frizzy Mango


----------



## gidramom

Kevyn Aucoin lip gross in Tammabelle and the Sensual Skin Enhancer in SX 05.
I haven't tried yet but the color looks OK for my skin tone.


----------



## cldixon1

Nars sheer glow foundation
Living proof thickening mouse
Jack black facial toner
Urban decay lash growth system
Nars Galapagos shadow
Origins charcoal mask 
B and b tonic lotion


----------



## Cait

Caudalie Beauty Elixir To Go
KORRES lipstick #23
NARS Hula Hula Duo & Bolero VMP


----------



## BarbAga

Got the Dior Couleurs che`rie Bow Edition,   colour eyeshadow palette, and the Dior Grand Bal lashes in pearl drops. The SA put them on for me. Had a good relaxing day.
Just for fun, was a slow day so we played with some of the makeup.


----------



## Luv22119

Urban Decay 15th Anniversary Palette
Chanel Western Light
Chanel Particuliere


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Pilosophy Hope In A Jar


----------



## beauty k addict

chanel body excellence hand cream + spring 2013 nail polish colors in emprise/fracas/accessoire

loccitane shea face water + foot cream/ almond body cream

lush comfort + ma bar bubble bars


----------



## beauty k addict

2 chanel body excellence hand cream + 2 rouge fatal nail polish (they're vday gifts)
rouge allure extrait gloss in fatale
+ ton of ultra corr lift samples


----------



## FendiBaby

DHC Cleansing Oil. I've heard sooo many raves about this, I cannot wait to try it!


----------



## sanmi

Bought a Estée Lauder perfume, jill stuart cleansing oil, a hand cream and a Liz Lisa lip gloss.


----------



## nc.girl

I just ordered a bottle of Sephora Anti-Shine primer, because mine finally ran out on me yesterday.


----------



## *schmoo*

Dior Hydra Life Pro-Youth Comfort Crème

Dior Hydralife Youth Essential Concentrated Sorbet Essence

I got these despite the fact it's not cruelty free  My skin has been stubbornly dry and this is what the salesperson recommended.


----------



## mspera

*schmoo* said:


> Dior Hydra Life Pro-Youth Comfort Crème
> 
> Dior Hydralife Youth Essential Concentrated Sorbet Essence
> 
> I got these despite the fact it's not cruelty free  My skin has been stubbornly dry and this is what the salesperson recommended.



Love this cream!! I use the comfort cream in the fall/winter and the sorbet creme in the spring/summer. Really, a great moisturizer. It's been my go to for a few years now


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Maybelline Color Show in 410 Impeccable Greys
Milani Runway Eyes Fashion Shadows in 04 Backstage Basics
Maybelline The Rocket Volume Express in Blackest Black
Maybelline 24 Hour Color Tattoo in 15 Audacious Asphalt


----------



## Cait

MAC Dazzlelight, Mythology & Bamboo
YSL Rouge Volupté Shine #8 
Chanel Stylo Yeux WP in Bleu exquis
Lancôme Color Design Infinité in Peach


----------



## *schmoo*

mspera said:


> Love this cream!! I use the comfort cream in the fall/winter and the sorbet creme in the spring/summer. Really, a great moisturizer. It's been my go to for a few years now



It's pretty effective (better than my sister's La Mer cream). I have to use both at the same time right now.


----------



## heiress-ox

NARS And God Created Woman Eye Kit
NARS Light Reflecting Loose Setting Powder
Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Bellissima
Kat Von D Everlasting Blush in Por Vida
MAC Betty Bright Lipstick
MAC Flatter Me Pearlmatte Face Powder


----------



## jellybebe

Hot Tools curlers, the ones that are rod-shaped and soft.


----------



## PrincessD

I just came home with a foot mask by a Taiwanese brand named face q. Trying it this very moment  smells milky and delicious lol.


----------



## Aeris

I just bought several Clinique Mild Lotion Toners. I fell in love with it after a few using it once (and Belk was having a sale where you get a free bag with goodies inside with a $25+ purchase of Clinique). It makes my skin glow, gently exfoliates it, and isn't harsh.


----------



## J`adore LV

Shu Uemura hard formula stone gray #5 eyebrow pencil
Nars And God Created the Woman set


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Ashesela

Lush:
Honey I Washed the Kids soap
Blue Skies Fluffly White Clouds bubble bar
Charity Pot lotion
Lemony Flutter cuticle butter
Breath of Fresh Air toner
Fresh Farmacy face wash


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Kate Somerville Daily Detox cleanser
Benefit They're Real! mascara
Sephora retractable cream eyeliner in black 01
Sephora Smoothing And Brightening concealer in medium 05
Josie Maran 100% pure Argan oil
Sephora 3-in-1 blemish extractor
Sephora exfoliating face pad
Hello Kitty For Sephora Pretty Nails set
Sephora Daily Brush Cleanser
Sephora Brush Shampoo
Strawberry Rosebud Salve
Sephora Roll-On Instant Depuffing gel
Sephora Instant Depuffing eye mask

Dear God, I think that's the haul from the whole month.

Oh. And my Mom sent me some Sweet Almond Mint Wen.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #4 fragrance, Gardenia and Musk


----------



## PrincessD

Shu Uemura cleansing oil in Fresh.


----------



## *schmoo*

ChristinaDanise said:


> Kate Somerville Daily Detox cleanser
> Benefit They're Real! mascara
> Sephora retractable cream eyeliner in black 01
> Sephora Smoothing And Brightening concealer in medium 05
> Josie Maran 100% pure Argan oil
> Sephora 3-in-1 blemish extractor
> Sephora exfoliating face pad
> Hello Kitty For Sephora Pretty Nails set
> Sephora Daily Brush Cleanser
> Sephora Brush Shampoo
> Strawberry Rosebud Salve
> Sephora Roll-On Instant Depuffing gel
> Sephora Instant Depuffing eye mask
> 
> Dear God, I think that's the haul from the whole month.
> 
> Oh. And my Mom sent me some Sweet Almond Mint Wen.



wow, what a haul. Have you used the Argan oil? I was thinking of getting it to add to my face moisturizer


----------



## ChristinaDanise

*schmoo* said:


> wow, what a haul. Have you used the Argan oil? I was thinking of getting it to add to my face moisturizer



Yes, I have! I actually use it by itself as my moisturizer. My skin gets really dry after I wash my face. The Argan oil is amazing, and a little goes a long way. I use about three drops and it keeps my face moisturized all day. Love it!


----------



## *schmoo*

ChristinaDanise said:


> Yes, I have! I actually use it by itself as my moisturizer. My skin gets really dry after I wash my face. The Argan oil is amazing, and a little goes a long way. I use about three drops and it keeps my face moisturized all day. Love it!



That's funny. I was going to buy it to use it directly on my face but the SA steered me over to Dior. She said she uses the oil only for her hair. But I'll go back and get it for a extra boost of moisture! thanks!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

*schmoo* said:


> That's funny. I was going to buy it to use it directly on my face but the SA steered me over to Dior. She said she uses the oil only for her hair. But I'll go back and get it for a extra boost of moisture! thanks!



My experience was the opposite! I asked the SA for a good moisturizer and she grabbed the Argan oil without hesitation. I hope it works well for you!


----------



## Virginiamb

ChristinaDanise said:


> Kate Somerville Daily Detox cleanser
> Benefit They're Real! mascara
> Sephora retractable cream eyeliner in black 01
> Sephora Smoothing And Brightening concealer in medium 05
> Josie Maran 100% pure Argan oil
> Sephora 3-in-1 blemish extractor
> Sephora exfoliating face pad
> Hello Kitty For Sephora Pretty Nails set
> Sephora Daily Brush Cleanser
> Sephora Brush Shampoo
> Strawberry Rosebud Salve
> Sephora Roll-On Instant Depuffing gel
> Sephora Instant Depuffing eye mask
> 
> Dear God, I think that's the haul from the whole month.
> 
> Oh. And my Mom sent me some Sweet Almond Mint Wen.



Love love love the benefit There real mascara!!!


----------



## cldixon1

-hourglass lip stain in red and orangey-color
-hourglass arch eyebrow pencil In soft brunette 
- Tarte smolder eyes eyeshadow stick in olive 

Can't believe I'm just now discovering hourglass! Amazing stuff!!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Virginiamb said:


> Love love love the benefit There real mascara!!!



I do too! I originally tried Diorshow and HATED it. I was going to try Diorshow Iconic and before I checked out, I asked the SA what she thought, and she showed me They're Real! and I never looked back.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Picked a few things up from my MAC counter!


----------



## _neen5

1. Guerlain Meteorites 
2. Clinique All About Eyes eye cream
3. Chapstick 
4. Loreal Mascara 
5. YSL lipstick


----------



## Sweet Fire

Tom Ford Pink Dusk lipstick


----------



## gfairenoughh

New fun stuff to try


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Maybelline Baby Lips in Grape Vine
Clean & Clear Advantage Mark Treatment
Neutrogena Acne Stress Control Triple Action Toner


----------



## Sunflower2014

http://www.phskincare.com/skin-care-products/ampm-acne-spot-treatment/ for my cystic acne and to zap pimples fast awesome product!

Cover Girl Instant Cheekbones Contouring Blush in rose


----------



## VanessaJean

NARS Madrague duo, Revlon Colorstay foundation, Maybelline Fit Me Powder, Maybelline Age Rewind concealer, Covergirl blush, L'Oreal Lineur Intense, Covergirl Liquid Liner. Airline lost my bag and I had to grab some things to get me through.


----------



## heiress-ox

Kat Von D Everlasting Blush in Bellissima
Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in Dim Light
Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in Luminous Light
Hourglass Ambient Powder Brush


----------



## Cait

Murale:

Shiseido Facial Cotton
Quo Slim Gel Liner Brush
NARS Fez Single
CARGO Catalina blush
Samples: Angel & Eau so Fresh, Dr. Roebuck Bits  & Bubs ointment & Stila All-in-One BB Cream


----------



## gfairenoughh

I got this for a gift last month but never posted it! My Vanity Girl vanity is the best thing I have ever gotten! I recommend it to anyone!


----------



## pmburk

I'm a drugstore cheapie this week! 

- Cover Girl Natureluxe Silk foundation 305 Alabaster
- Salon Grafix Conditioning Cleanser (Wen knockoff from Walgreens)


----------



## gfairenoughh

A set of two BeautyBlenders and Kat Von D concealer!


----------



## fendifemale

Burberry Lip Mist in "Blueberry"
Essie "Butler, Please"
Essie "Your Hut or Mine"
Pantone Universe nail lacquer "Evergreen"
Pantone Universe nail lacquer "Reflecting Pond"
NYX blush "Orange"
Almay Moisturizing Eye Make-Up Remover pads
Crabtree&Evelyn Moisturizing Citron,Honey & Coriander anti-bac hand sanitizer


----------



## jellybebe

Returned the Nars pressed setting powder. Just didn't work for me. Picked up: Bumble & Bumble Tonic (love this stuff), Bumble & Bumble styling lotion, and the new Cake Beauty dry shampoo spray. This stuff seems really great, it leaves absolutely no residue whatsoever. I just got bangs and it has definitely helped them stay fresh and clean!


----------



## RealDealGirl

Benefit Porefessional
Philosophy Amazing Grace body wash


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Volupte shine #8
Kiehls Gentle Foaming Cleanser


----------



## *schmoo*

Urban Decay Naked Foundation

Josie Maran Argan Daily Moisturizer


----------



## MrsTGreen

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Foundation Natural Beige(60)
Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser


----------



## nygrl

Chanel particuliere 
YSL rouge pop art
YSL corail colisee
Clinique Almost Lipstick in black honey


----------



## Aeris

Omg the new Physicians Formula BB Powder is amazing! It's silky with awesome coverage. This will be replacing my Bare Minerals Ready Powder that costs twice as much.
I also got the PF BB Concealer, but wasn't too impressed with it because the coverage is extremely light and covers basically nothing.


----------



## ews

nygrl said:


> Chanel particuliere
> YSL rouge pop art
> YSL corail colisee
> Clinique Almost Lipstick in black honey
> 
> View attachment 2079259


Love Chanel Particuliere!I haven't tried YSL, but I have heard the formulas are amazing.


----------



## ews

gidramom said:


> Urban Decay Naked Basics: I couldn't resist the matte palette... So far, I love it.
> Chanel Poudre Douce in rose: I have not used yet. The packaging is too beautiful.
> Clarins Beauty Flash Balm: This is an amazing primer! I used with Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua foundation and the result is flawless and radiant.



I love the Naked Basics palette also. It's a great set for everyone!
Love your tip on the Clarins beauty Flash Balm. I've been curious about that product. I also use the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua( obsessed). I've been using it over SkinMedica Hydration complex or Kate Sommerville Quench serum.


----------



## ews

Just Picked up

-Deborah Lippmann Gel Lab Set. I had been waiting for this to hit stores- So far,I'm loving it!


----------



## nygrl

ews said:


> Love Chanel Particuliere!I haven't tried YSL, but I have heard the formulas are amazing.



Thanks! YSL was a dream to apply! The brush is wide enough so you can get polish on your nail in one swipe and it went on really smoothly too. I never spend this much on beauty, but this was definitely worth it.


----------



## sumita

Kevyn aucoin skin enhancer
Kevyn aucoin eyeshadow palette #1
Chantecaille coral reef palette
Chantecaille rose petal powder
Giorgio armani master corrector #2
Suqqu face brush
Suqqu eyeshadow brushes
Tom Ford savage blush
Giorgio armani maestro fusion
Tom ford nude vanille lipstick


----------



## Sweet Fire

Ouidad Climate Control shampoo
Urban Decay 24hr eyeliner
MAC Careblend pressed powder
Burberry lip Cover


----------



## chinableu

Princess Jasmine Storylook volume 2 and the Princess Jasmine nail set from Sephora.

I'm so excited about this release.


----------



## gfairenoughh

My birthday was a few days ago and my grandparents gifted me a bag full of my favorite lashes!!!!! They are Make Up Forevers Carolyn #31! I wear these everyday! Best gift ever!!!


----------



## maloneyxo

Josie Maran Argan Oil, Bumble and Bumble Shine On Finishing Spray, Nars Laguna bronzer, and a Too Faced teddy bear hair bronzing brush


----------



## maloneyxo

gfairenoughh said:


> My birthday was a few days ago and my grandparents gifted me a bag full of my favorite lashes!!!!! They are Make Up Forevers Carolyn #31! I wear these everyday! Best gift ever!!!



Amazing! Lucky you


----------



## pmburk

Ren Rosemary Mint cleansing conditioner


----------



## Sweet Fire

Le Metier Beaute eyeshadow


----------



## chinableu

gfairenoughh said:


> my birthday was a few days ago and my grandparents gifted me a bag full of my favorite lashes!!!!! They are make up forevers carolyn #31! I wear these everyday! Best gift ever!!!



happy birthday!!


----------



## Ligea77

Half of the OPI Euro Centrale collection and some more Nail Envy.


----------



## nc.girl

I was lucky enough to grab the recent Sephora online deal that featured 3 full-size Bliss body butters for $29 before they sold out...they should be here today.


----------



## stellab

Celebrated my birthday a little early today... 

Chloe body lotion
Chloe shower gel
Mac lipstick in rebel
Mac lip gloss in coordinating color
Mac paint pot in a tan shimmery color
Mac eyelash curler
Kat von d tattoo eyeliner 3-pack from senhora


----------



## gfairenoughh

New arrivals from sephora and Nordstrom!


----------



## stacmck

Some recent purchases from Sephora and Ulta:

Organix Moroccan Argan Oil shampoo and conditioner
Makeup Forever HD Foundation in #115 (to replace the one I'm almost out of)
OPI Can't Find My Czechbook and Hands Off My Kielbasa nail polishes from the new collection
Smith's Strawberry Lip Balm
Tokyomilk Dark Lip Balm in Salted Caramel
SpaRitual Sun Salutation nail polish (which I bought mainly because of the name because I like doing yoga! )


----------



## libertyavegirl

Drugstore run. Excited to try Wet N Wild Fergie stuff!


----------



## Samia

My loot from last week
Makeup case, perfumes, lipsticks and more..


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine


----------



## ayumi123

I bought Amore Gold argan oil for hair that works wonders!


----------



## heiress-ox

Dior Rosy Glow blush
Kat Von D "Jeffree" Everlasting Liquid Lipstick


----------



## jellybebe

Oribe Côte d'Azur hair refresher (aka dry shampoo). Smells lovely like all of Oribe's products. Just wish the bottle was bigger, as this stuff is pricey and I can't buy it where I live.


----------



## katran26

Another Oribe hair spray; the entire line is just amazing, albeit $$$


----------



## designerdreamin

Make Up Forever Full Cover Concealer
Paula Dorf Foundation Brush
Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler
Laura Mercier Eye Primer
Mac Ruby Woo Lipstick
L'Oreal Sparkling Rose Lipstick
Maybelline Gel Eyeliner
Physicians Formula Yellow Concealer Stick
Retractable Lip Brush


----------



## ShoeLover

I can't get enough of Fresh products!


----------



## ews

nygrl said:


> Thanks! YSL was a dream to apply! The brush is wide enough so you can get polish on your nail in one swipe and it went on really smoothly too. I never spend this much on beauty, but this was definitely worth it.



Love to hear that I need to get out there and check them out!


----------



## ews

Sweet Fire said:


> Le Metier Beaute eyeshadow


Color??? Do tell!


----------



## Sweet Fire

ews said:


> Color??? Do tell!



Innocence


----------



## Cait

Bioderma Sensibio H20 micelle solution, 250mL 
Caudalie Beauty Elixir 
Lancome Huile Douceur
Sephora Brand black nylon makeup bag, Black


----------



## heiress-ox

mac patina  and one of the new mineralized rich lipsticks in posh tone


----------



## VanessaJean

One of my Sephora orders from February finally came-
Fresh Sugar Lip Polish
Fresh Sugar Kisses mini duo 
Best Loved Clinique set 
2 Clarisonic brush heads
Naked Flushed palette


----------



## beauty k addict

bobbi brown empties 
chanel coco noir edp + hydrating lip balm


----------



## Sweet Fire

Le Metier de Beaute 
eyeshadow Alexendrite
highlighter Whisper
loose powder


----------



## Marmarfa

Guerlain blush G Sakura


----------



## TwiNnie

Burt's Bees Shea Butter Hand Repair Creme


----------



## *schmoo*

Clarisonic


----------



## MrsTGreen

Carol's Daughter Tui Moisturizing Shampoo 
Clarins Hand & Nail Treatment Cream
OPI Over The Taupe Nail Polish


----------



## sumita

Guerlain 4 seasons bronzer
Ysl rouge shine in pink devotion 
Nars eyeshadow duo in Bouthan
Loreal voluminous mascara
Loreal telescopic waterproof mascara
Kevyn aucoin sculpting powder


----------



## goldenchanel90

Dior iconic overcurl maskara


----------



## sammbell

perfumed body lotion by Burberry


----------



## heiress-ox

lorac pro palette
loral 3d liquid lustre
sephora + pantone universe glitter strobe liner set 

*making another sephora order on friday.. i can't be helped!


----------



## sammbell

Cargo's eyelighter


----------



## Sweet Fire

Ouidad Climate Control gel
Ouidad Whipped Curls Conditioner
Kiehl's Toner
Chanel Le Blanc serum


----------



## heiress-ox

laura mercier amythest caviar stick
laura mercier fan brush
nars radiant creamy concealer
hourglass diffused light ambient powder
disney/sephora princess jasmine compact mirror


----------



## bnjj

Kate Spade Twirl.


----------



## Ligea77

Butter London polishes, Philosophy Cinnamon buns shower gel and Lipstick Queen Blue Jean Queen lipstick.


----------



## beauty k addict

shiseido future solution LX cleansing foam + GWP


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel Rouge Noir lipstick
Giovanni Turbo mousse


----------



## windycityaj

Bobbi Brown foundation and Laura Mercier lipsticks


----------



## tatertot

Butter Polishes in Trustafarian and Yummy Mummy, OPI glitter OZ white topcoat, Chanel Skyline polish, Wen Coconut Mango cleansing conditioner and Jo Malone Wild Bluebell perfume. I've been on a big polish kick lately.


----------



## SamGlamm

Beauty Blenders are the Best


----------



## SamGlamm

Banana Powder for under eyes and contouring works great! by Ben Nye


----------



## heiress-ox

lorac exposed satin matte baked blush
nars satin lip pencil in 'Biscayne Park'
nars satin lip pencil in 'Lodhi'


----------



## Sweet Fire

Sweet Fire said:


> Chanel Rouge Noir lipstick
> Giovanni Turbo mousse


 
Returned the mousse.


----------



## TwiNnie

Burt's Bees Radiance Exfoliating Body Wash
Cetaphil DailyAdvance Ultra Hydrating Lotion
Revlon ColorBurst in Soft Nude


----------



## lifestylekitty

Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair


----------



## pmburk

NARS Light Reflecting Loose Setting Powder. So excited to try this!


----------



## nygrl

Clinique Almost Lipstick in luscious honey
Clinique Chubby Stick in chunky cherry


----------



## Sweet Fire

Ouidad Curl Quencher Conditioner


----------



## leeKyLL

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua foundation in Beige 10.


----------



## Stilettolife

NYX black gel eyeliner
Tarte Amazonian clay blush
Burt Bees lip gloss
Sonia Kashuk slanted eyeliner brush


----------



## Stellery

Kevyn Aucoin sensual skin enhancer
Kevyn Aucoin sculpting powder


----------



## fendifemale

Ben Nye Banana powder
MAC Nicki2 lipgloss
Maybelline Whisper lip color "Oh LaLilac"
Maybelline Color Sensations "Electric Orange"
Kiss eyelashes
Rimmel Purpleshock liner
The Body Shop Moringa body mist
Urban Outfitters nail lacquer "Bandeau" (neon purple)
Essie "Angora Cardi" (mauve)


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

NARS Lipgloss in Super Orgasm
Diorshow Iconic Overcurl Mascara


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I have no business buying any more beauty products but did anyway...
Philosophy Amazing Grace 32oz body lotion
Trish McEvoy #4 Gardenia Musk edt


----------



## blackmamba10000

A GHD ceramic iron ( mine just died after 7 years of use)
Aveda Enbrightenment  Toner


----------



## *schmoo*

Fresh Brown Sugar Bath and Shower Gel


----------



## TwiNnie

Yves Rocher conditioner & hair mask with jojoba oil


----------



## pquiles

Shiseido future solutions LX serum bonus set:2
Shiseido Future Solutions eye cream
Lancome Bi-Facil eye make up remover


----------



## Sweet Fire

Fresh sugar lip polish


----------



## pmburk

Few drugstore items:
ELF Baked eyeshadow in Dusk
Sonia Kashuk Textured Taupe eyeshadow quad
NYX Love in Florence "Meet my Romeo" palette
Sonia Kashuk All Covered Up concealer
NYX brow marker


----------



## BagloverBurr

I just recently got a bottle of Jo Malone fragrance. I am in love!


----------



## Fran0421

YSL touche eclat, RMS living luminiser, RMS rapture lip 2 cheek and RMS uncover ( i am still waiting for the RMS in the mail) can't wait though.


----------



## rito511

Clarisonic Mia 2 and Philosophy Purity. Hope these two will work for me as I heard so much about them in this forum. Also Lancome compact powder and Hypnose mascara.


----------



## libertyavegirl

Sephora haul!


----------



## Cait

Caudalie Beauty Elixir
Revlon CS Whipped foundation
Some WnW Fergie polish
DUO Dark Lash Glue 
Sephora Benefit Birthday Gift


----------



## gfairenoughh

libertyavegirl said:


> View attachment 2117988
> View attachment 2117989
> View attachment 2117990
> 
> 
> Sephora haul!



Wow! Good stuff!


----------



## TwiNnie

L'Oreal Telescopic carbon black mascara 
L'Oreal Magic Lumi light infusing primer
Max Factor Lash Extension Effect mascara
NYC Ultra Moist lipwear


----------



## mspera

Chanel vitalumiere aqua foundation
Dior addict extreme - bow Cherie - saw Lisa Eldridge wearing it and fell in love.  A great natural pink!
Shisedo replacement pads for my Chanel eyelash curler


----------



## gfairenoughh




----------



## Sophie-Rose

I purchased some Senna /Cassia ("colorless henna")  for my hair - can't wait for it to arrive in the mail - My hair could really do with the nourishing Treatment!!!


----------



## RealDealGirl

Benefit That Gal highlighting primer. I like wearing this just by itself
Urban Decay Shadow primer
Laura Mercier shadow stick in Amethyst
Revolt Just Bitten Kissable balm stain in Crush


----------



## Corrinne

Bare Minerals Ready Foundation, Mineral Veil, and the precision brush. Came with a GWP that included a mascara, eye shadow, and lip gloss.
I also bought some glycerin from the drugstore to make some DIY Fix+ since I ran out yesterday


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

NARS Blush in Mata Hari


----------



## exotikittenx

I just restocked on Kate Somerville Total Vitamin Serum plus a free full size Origins eye cream from Sephora, woo!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

New Clarisonic brush head. 
NARS lipstick.


----------



## yuanyuan57

Dior addict extreme in Cherie Bow


----------



## Sweet Fire

Tom Ford Flamingo lipstick
Ouidad is having a sale on the climate control collection so I ordered the jumbo gel & jumbo shampoo.
Ouidad Whipped Curls conditioner


----------



## libertyavegirl

gfairenoughh said:


> Wow! Good stuff!



Thanks!  

Ulta haul


----------



## heiress-ox

NARS Satin Lip Pencil in Yu
YSL Rouge Volupte Shine in Corail Intuitive 
Chloe Eau De Parfum Rollerball


----------



## Fran0421

Love it! Which palette is your oz one from urban decay? theodora or galinda?



libertyavegirl said:


> View attachment 2117988
> View attachment 2117989
> View attachment 2117990
> 
> 
> Sephora haul!


----------



## jellybebe

Josie Maran argan cleansing oil (but I think it might go back - feels thick and did not remove my eye makeup)
Jurlique balancing cleansing foam
Giorgio Armani Maestro foundation (the oil-based one in the dropper bottle)
Oribe Côte d'Azur hair refresher


----------



## Sweet Fire

Kate Somerville Oil-free moisturizer and Exfoliakate.


----------



## yuanyuan57

mspera said:


> Chanel vitalumiere aqua foundation
> Dior addict extreme - bow Cherie - saw Lisa Eldridge wearing it and fell in love.  A great natural pink!
> Shisedo replacement pads for my Chanel eyelash curler



I got the same Dior too! Love everything Lisa has in her videos!


----------



## fendifemale

Mary Kay eyeshadows "Truffle" & "Goldcoast"
B&BW Fresh Picked Tangerines handwash
Maybelline VIVIDS Color Sensations "Hot Plum" lipstick
Essie "go ginza" (love this!)


----------



## gfairenoughh

I finally got the Clarisonic Mia and I love it!


----------



## gidramom

Aesop Primrose Facial Cleansing Masque.


----------



## MissChiara

Chanel Les Beiges powder and kabuki brush(so soft!)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sephora lipstick in Just Dating.
Buxom mascara - love it!!


----------



## fendifemale

Crabtree & Evelyn:
Avocado body lotion
Pomegranate moisturising anti-bac hand sanitizer
LaSource moisturising sanitizer (purse size)
Citron, Honey & Coriander moisturising sanitizer (purse size)

Blacklight liquid liner (kelly green)


----------



## msjennymarie

Anastasia's Brow Wiz in Brunette! I love all her products!


----------



## mspera

Chanel base lumiere


----------



## gfairenoughh

libertyavegirl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ulta haul
> View attachment 2121974
> 
> View attachment 2121975



I love that Cupcake soap! Smells heavenly!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Just got my Velour Lashes!


----------



## mcb100

Juice Beauty acne clearing kit
Urban Decay liquid eyeliner in perversion
Smashbox oil free photo finish primer
EOS lip balm in Summer Fruit and Sweet Mint
Urban Decay NAKED foundation in shade 1


----------



## libertyavegirl

Fran0421 said:


> Love it! Which palette is your oz one from urban decay? theodora or galinda?



Mine is Glinda but I want the Theodora one too!! Lol I might be too pale for some of those colors though.


----------



## twin-fun

BADgal Lash by BeneFit Cosmetics. Very disappointed in this mascara. It doesn't give me volume or length. I've had drugstore brands that did a better job. Will definitly be taking this back to Sephora!


----------



## Aeris

Tarte BB Moistuizer and 4-in-1 Mascara
Lots and lots of new perfumes if that counts


----------



## harmonious

I got a secret rewards card from Victoria's Secret so I decided to try their makeup:
VS Pro Oil-Free Airbrush FX Face Primer SPF 15 
VS Nail Lacquer Top+Base Coat (2 in 1)
VS Color Drama Lipstick in Initiate (similar shade to Lancome's Posh Pink)


----------



## gfairenoughh

A bunch of stuff from MAC!
Silly Lipglasses/lipstick 
Painterly Paint Pot
Angel Lipglass/Lipstick
Embrace Me Lipglass
Up The Lipstick
Radiant Rose Prep and Prime Highlighter pen
Volcanic Ash Exfoliant


----------



## gfairenoughh

China Glaze Nail Polish:
Dance Baby
Keep Calm, Paint On
Naked


----------



## mcb100

Clinique sunscreen cream for the face in SPF 50


----------



## bigdilove

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2131898
> 
> A bunch of stuff from MAC!
> Silly Lipglasses/lipstick
> Painterly Paint Pot
> Angel Lipglass/Lipstick
> Embrace Me Lipglass
> Up The Lipstick
> Radiant Rose Prep and Prime Highlighter pen
> Volcanic Ash Exfoliant




Hi can u please tell me the color of the pink lipstick on the right? Tia


----------



## Frivole88

La Mer The Powder
La Mer Lip Balm
Becca Ever-Matte Poreless Primer
Laure Mercier Silk Creme Foudation


----------



## mspera

Dior gel top coat


----------



## gfairenoughh

bigdilove said:


> Hi can u please tell me the color of the pink lipstick on the right? Tia



Angel


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Face & Body Foundation(C3)
MAC Pro Longwear Concealer (NC30)
Out The Door Top Coat
Beauty Secrets Cuticle Oil


----------



## jellybebe

Josie Maran argan infinity cream
Josie Maran argan oil
Caudalie beauty elixir


----------



## fendifemale

GoSmile on the go whitening pen
NYX Pretty in Pink glitter cream palettes
Ardell lashes demi 120 & sophisticated
ULTA velour & satin puffs


----------



## fendifemale

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2129176
> 
> View attachment 2129177
> 
> View attachment 2129178
> 
> 
> Just got my Velour Lashes!


Niiiiiice!


----------



## gfairenoughh

fendifemale said:


> Niiiiiice!



Thank you! They are the best lashes ever!!


----------



## PrincessD

Bought a tony moly foot mask and a couple of lipgloss today  Love these Korean cosmetic stores!


----------



## Vera17

I just picked up Revlon Just Bitten Lipstain in Honey, and it is so awesome! It doesn't come off when drinking, eating, or kissing hehe


----------



## doriana

Nars super orgasm blush... I'm a sucker for all things glittery.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Lovely goodies from chanel.com:


----------



## blackeyedsusan

And from sephora.com:


----------



## KaseyHK

Gres Cabotine's Floralisme 100ml


----------



## thriller

Kevyn Aucoin The Sculpting Powder + The Celestial Powder in Candlelight
REN ClearCalm 3 Clarifying Clay Cleanser
REN Mayblossom T-Zone Control Cleansing Gel
REN Pore Detox Mask
REN ClearCalm 3 Clarity Restoring Mask

Also got a free REN starter kit with my purchase and some other samples


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just a suqqu lipstick...


----------



## Design1230

Boscia Mask today =)


----------



## Logicalillusion

Revlon photoready palette 
6 different colors of Revlon lip butters
Sonia Kashuk brow/lash comb
nyx round case lipstick in Narcissus
ELF lid primer
Essence long-lasting eyeliner
ELF & target brush

And another lip butter for my friend.. a random small present haha


----------



## tobefetching

MAC trip today! 




3 sets of falsies
Creamsheen lipglass in Pagoda
Dazzleglass in Like Venis
LE Extra Dimension eyeshadow in Triple Impact
Frost eyeshadow in Silly
Satin eyeshadow in Concrete
Paint Pot in Let's Skate!
Vinyl make up cube case


----------



## lacey29

Just a few small purchases

-Maybelline Baby Lips in Cherry Me
-MAC prolongwear concealer
-A couple of MAC lipsticks (names are escaping me...I tried on so many. Perfectionist in me)
-MSF natural in deep dark to use as a light bronzer


----------



## prplhrt21

Mac sheen supreme lipstick
Nyx lipstick(6) and hd concealer
Yaby corrector and foundation 
Illamasqua blush and lipgloss
Guerlain maxi lash
Dior ultra lipgloss in brown panama


----------



## mcb100

MOR hand and boy lotion in Honey Nectar 
MOR hand lotion in Honey Nectar
MOR bar soap in Candid Vanilla Almond
Chi Turbo Detangling Brush (I bought two of these.)


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC 128 brush
MAC At Dusk Blush
MAC Flaming Chic Blush 
Laura Mercier Sandglow Caviar Stick


----------



## Sweet Fire

Dermalogica Active Moist

Mario Badescu Rose water spray


----------



## fendifemale

tobefetching said:


> MAC trip today!
> 
> View attachment 2140451
> 
> 
> 3 sets of falsies
> Creamsheen lipglass in Pagoda
> Dazzleglass in Like Venis
> LE Extra Dimension eyeshadow in Triple Impact
> Frost eyeshadow in Silly
> Satin eyeshadow in Concrete
> Paint Pot in Let's Skate!
> Vinyl make up cube case


 Great haul!

Boots No.7 lipstick (Raspberry Truffle)- *FOR 0.76!*
Elf Lip Definer & Shaper
Milani baked shadow (I Heart You)


----------



## Ligea77

Burberry sheer eyeshadow in:
Trench
Golden Trench
Porcelain
Almond

Mac 217 brush
Mac 239 brush


----------



## mcb100

Smashbox camera ready full coverage concealer in Shade 3 Medium Vanilla
Tanda Luxe photofacial system
and then a bunch of professional hair brushes since I'm a cosmetology student--
Olivia Garden Ceramic + Ion Supreme Combo Oval Cushioned Paddle Brush
Cricket Static Free Fast Flow Brush
Olivia Garden Thermoactive Ionic Boar Combo Crush
Olivia Garden Nanothermic huge round brush
Too Faced lip cream in Naughty Nude

I've really got to stop now, I've spent enough money


----------



## floridasun8

Just bought Benefit High Beam but having difficulty trying to use it.  Just can't get it to look right on me for some reason.  ullhair:


----------



## sylvericon

floridasun8 said:


> Just bought Benefit High Beam but having difficulty trying to use it.  Just can't get it to look right on me for some reason.  ullhair:



i have a sample for me try on, the SA showed me how to apply it hopefully i can..


URBAN DECAY De-Slick Oil-Control Makeup Setting Spray
BUXOM Full Bodied Lipstick 
MAKE UP FOR EVER Pro Finish Multi-Use Powder Foundation 
YVES SAINT LAURENT TOUCHE ÉCLAT - Radiant Touch


----------



## Fran0421

sylvericon said:


> i have a sample for me try on, the SA showed me how to apply it hopefully i can..
> 
> 
> URBAN DECAY De-Slick Oil-Control Makeup Setting Spray
> BUXOM Full Bodied Lipstick
> MAKE UP FOR EVER Pro Finish Multi-Use Powder Foundation
> YVES SAINT LAURENT TOUCHE ÉCLAT - Radiant Touch





floridasun8 said:


> Just bought Benefit High Beam but having difficulty trying to use it.  Just can't get it to look right on me for some reason.  ullhair:



this is my favourite highlighter, it looks so nice on i just use it on the high points of my cheebones, temples and down the bridge of my nose.


----------



## mspera

Chanel body excellence cream 
Chanel rose initiale JC blush 
Bath junkie - body rush wash
Bath junkie - walnut body scrub


----------



## bernardgam

exactly speaking, I like seche vite very much, and always purchase them online.


----------



## sammbell

Bobbi Brown Large cosmetic bag an Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Elderflower & Gooseberry Cologne
Jo Malone Redcurrant & Cream Cologne
Camille Rose Naturals Curl Love Moisture Milk


----------



## CanineGypsy

Clarsonic Opal. Haven't tried it yet but will tomorrow. Love my Clarsonic Plus and read so many good reviews for the Opal.


----------



## mspera

Philosophy pure grace shower gel 
Clinique redness solutions relief cream
Caudalie grape water spray


----------



## jellybebe

mspera said:


> Philosophy pure grace shower gel
> Clinique redness solutions relief cream
> Caudalie grape water spray



How do you like the shower gel? I have heard good things and I like the smell but wasn't sure if it was worth it.


----------



## mspera

jellybebe said:


> How do you like the shower gel? I have heard good things and I like the smell but wasn't sure if it was worth it.



I love it! This is my second time purchasing it. The formula is nice and creamy and it lathers nicely. Great fresh, clean smell.


----------



## alyssanace

Sexual Fleur Eau De Parfum Spray designed by *Michel Germain*

Actually I was ordered it online before three days & yesterday I have received it.

Awesome blends as well as bottle.


----------



## MissChiara

Went to sephora today!))
Clinique superbalanced powder make up mineral formula spf 15,n 02 natural
I'm surprised by this product.
I wanted to buy Bare mineral Foundation,but there was not my shade,so I found this,very similar and easy to apply,it was love at first sight!
Only the brush is not so soft,I use my Chanel kabuki by Les beiges collection with it and it's perfect!




Another product I bought is the new Dior jelly lip pen in n 516 copacabana.
Beautiful!
It's from the summer collection 2013.
It's like a Clinique chubby stick,but with some glitter inside!


----------



## TwiNnie

Cosmence eye moisturizing treatment "Hydra source yeux"
Revlon Vital Radiance moisture boosting lip color in _Sparkling Pink_
Victoria's Secret Dream ust in _Bronze Dust_
Agnès b. Mademoiselle Longs Cils mascara


----------



## Sweet Fire

Ouidad Moisture lock leave-in

CURLS Milkshake


----------



## BagloverBurr

I just bought a whole slew of products from Micheal Todd true organics.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Ouidad Curl Quencher Conditioner


----------



## gfairenoughh




----------



## PrincessD

I bought a dozen Tony Moly sheet masks (moisturizing, brightening, etc) and the Tony Moly Eggpore Blackhead Out Oil Gel,


----------



## MrsTGreen

OPI Jade Is The New Black


----------



## mcb100

1 pack of artificial nails. (not the stick on type, the type where you do other people's nails.) 
China Glaze nail polish in Ingrid
China Glaze nail polish in Recycle
China Glaze nail polish in Pelican Gray


----------



## gidramom

These are what I purchased with Sephora 15% off VIB week.

Clinique / Clarifying Lotion 2
NARS / And God Created The Woman Set
NARS / Pressed Powder


----------



## pkuyken

I, too used my 15% at Sephora this week:

Smashbox CC Creme
Clarisonic Aria


----------



## Sweet Fire

Tom Ford foundation stick

Sephora make-up wipes 15% off


----------



## angel143

Shiseido white Lucent cleanser
Shiseido white Lucent softener
Laura mercier radiance primer


----------



## Cait

skin79 Hot Pink BB cream & a bunch of their whitening mask sheets.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Clarins Hydra Matte Lotion(combination skin)


----------



## libertygirl

Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette (finally!)
Chanel Rouge Allure lipstick in 88 Evanescente
Mac Lipstick in Peach Blossum
Chanel Mat Lumière Luminous Matt Powder
Dior Creme de Rose Lip Balm


----------



## gfairenoughh

Studio Fix Foundation NC15
Dazzleglass Like Venus
Sheen Supreme Royal Azalea
Lipstick Pervette
Lipstick Snob


----------



## AmandaMaven

I got the Spring Beauty Bag from Haute Look. It has a ton of stuff like Urban Decay eye liner, LORAC eye shadow and mascara NYX lipstick and so much more.. love it!


----------



## prplhrt21

Chanel blush in malice, Chanel illuminizer in sun kissed, Chanel eye stylo in moon river,  nars lip pencil in amazon, illamasqua blush in ambition, illamasqua eyeshadow in dizzy and forgiveness, illamasqua mascara, illamasqua intense lip gloss in belladonna


----------



## mcb100

Cricket pro 25 comb
Cricket Ultra Smooth dressing comb
Cricket boar bristle & nylon smoothing brush
Olivia Garden Ceramic + Ion big round brush


----------



## ews

Le Metier de Beaute: Lip Creme : Dulce de Leche , Paris Lipstick

Fresh Sake & Seaberry Spa Retreat Set: Sake Bath gel, Sake Candle, Seaberry body lotion, Seaberry exfoliating soap

Sephora nail Polish: Havana Dreams & Meet Me At The Disco

Couture Colour Pequi Oil Treatment

Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof

Julep Neon Nail Dips

Rita Hazan Root Concealer : Medium Brown

Now that I listed this weeks haul hmm. I may be a tad bit outta control.:giggles:


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Pure Argan Oil. Very expensive but definitely worth it. I threw all my face and eye creams in place of Pure Argan Oil. Unbelievable results.


----------



## sunglow

Lush Sweet Lips lip scrub
Trish McEvoy Eye Essentials kit
Smashbox Heat Wave eyeshadow palette


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Vinoperfect Serum Set
Caudalie Gentle Cleansing Milk


----------



## BagloverBurr

I got all 8 new Maybelline color tattoos
all 4 L'Oreal infallible shadows (limited edition)


----------



## lala1

Hi
Im new to this thread, but as you Can see im obsessed with make-up lol.

Recent Harrods and Sephora items

Dolce Gabbana blush in muave
Dolce Gabbaba animalier bronzing powder
Tom Ford lip gloss in naked
Urban Decay basic palette 
Mac prep and prime in medium 
Sephora Supreme body lotion


----------



## MissChiara

A little something by chanel...


----------



## starrynite_87

Bobbi Brown skin foundation SPF 15


----------



## maloneyxo

Clarins BB cream and Sleep In Rollers


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford lip shine in Quiver, quad in Golden Mink & blush in Frantic Pink.
WnW Fergalicious highlighter in Rosé Champagne Glow.
Milani Liquif'eye pencil in Brown.
Neutrogena Healthy Volume mascara, CB x2


----------



## sumita

TOM FORD Intensive Infusion Daily Moisturizer 
BECCA Small Pencil Sharpener 
BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector - Bronze  
BECCA Line + Define Pencil - Cabrera 
BECCA Beach Tint - Peach   
BECCA Sheer Stick Foundation - Honey  
BECCA Beach Tint - Strawberry   
BECCA Brow Shaping Gel - Clear


----------



## gfairenoughh

Big Mac haul!
Brushes: 239, 150, 224, 208,129
Natural Radiance Base Primer
Fix+
Studio Finish Concealer
Dreamy Lipglass
Lavender Whip Lipstick
2 Raspberry Swirl Lipsticks


----------



## gfairenoughh

Oops! Forgot Sheen Supreme Lipstick in Asian Flower!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Essie Blanc nail polish and two of the EOS lip balms (Honeysuckle Honeydew and Summer Fruit)


----------



## gfairenoughh

Sephora stuff!!


----------



## mcb100

two pairs of false eyelashes.
China glaze nail polish in Lubu Heels
China glaze nail polish in Up All Night
Orly nail polish in Naughty
Essie nail polish in Hot Coco


----------



## bigdilove

I recently bought chanel pink explosion blush, glossimers in eden, imaginaire, giggle, stylo in true blue, Laura MErcier mineral pressed powder and guerlain meteorites compact powder. 

Below are the chanel purchases


----------



## MissChiara

Here is my last purchase,this brush is wonderful!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 Eau de Parfum
Caudalie Eau de Beauty
Burberry Lip Cover in Primrose Hill Pink
Nars Eyeshadow in Ashes to Ashes
Chanel Blush Brush #4
Chanel Crayon Contour des Yeux in Black


----------



## KW1

bigdilove said:


> I recently bought chanel pink explosion blush, glossimers in eden, imaginaire, giggle, stylo in true blue, Laura MErcier mineral pressed powder and guerlain meteorites compact powder.
> 
> Below are the chanel purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164476



Let me know how you like the Laura Mercier powder pleAse


----------



## bigdilove

KW1 said:


> Let me know how you like the Laura Mercier powder pleAse



I like it but I have large pores and feel like it sits in my pores. I'm using it as the only powder. Not sure if I should be putting it over bb cream or foundation.


----------



## mcb100

Cricket pro 30 comb
Venique Heels of Glitz nail polish in Deviant Little Sneaker


----------



## MissChiara

lala1 said:


> Hi
> Im new to this thread, but as you Can see im obsessed with make-up lol.
> 
> Recent Harrods and Sephora items
> 
> Dolce Gabbana blush in muave
> Dolce Gabbaba animalier bronzing powder
> Tom Ford lip gloss in naked
> Urban Decay basic palette
> Mac prep and prime in medium
> Sephora Supreme body lotion
> View attachment 2161204



Wow the Dolce Gabbana animalier bronzer is so cute!
I'm really courious about it...how is it?


----------



## suzyloveschanel

Laura geller blush and brighten- sunswept

HG ambient powders - radiant and luminous 

Real techniques brushes

Mac face and body foundation
Mac buerre lipliner
Mac kinda sexy lipstick

Benefit lemon-aid eye primer( love it better than  macs painterly)


----------



## prplhrt21

Chanel stylo in pink lagoon
Chanel coco shine in deauville and cavaliere
Chanel gloss in blizzard
MAC in dimension skin finish in definitely defined 
Previously purchased: 
Chanel stylo in moon river
Chanel illuminizer in sun kissed
Chanel blush in malice


----------



## Cait

Caudalie VinoPerfect serum & Beauty Elixir To Go.
NARS Irrésistiblement bronzer.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Lancome Hypnose Star mascara


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Mac coral bliss
Mac Mehr
Mac Pro long wear concealer 
Givenchy mister mat
Lakme kajal (from India)
Chanel bel argus
Lisi lipstick in love jones


----------



## blackeyedsusan

A Chanel Velvet lipstick, and Illamasqua website order. Finally I snagged the Rain Polish and the Fervent eyeshadow is gorgeous


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Here is Fervent close up. It has the most amazing color shift from teal micro-glitter to taupe micro-glitter. Love, Love,


----------



## blackeyedsusan

I held off buying these Chanel beauties then sadly they were out of stock on chanel.com so of course now I had to have them. Grabbed them from saks.com:


----------



## milksway25




----------



## mcb100

Cricket rat tail carbon comb
Cricket pat pending clipper comb
Essie nail polish in Bobbing for Baubles
Morgan Taylor nail polish in Night Owl
OPI nail polish in Got The Blues for Red
Morgan Taylor nail polish in Latte Please
Morgan Taylor nail polish in I Make The Money Honey

Pleased with my little haul


----------



## Ashesela

Boscia BB Cream Light
Boscia Tsubaki Beauty Oil
Boscia Restorative Eye Treatment
Boscia Luminizing Black Mask
Boscia Thermal Black Cleanser

So excited to try these out!!


----------



## mcb100

Cricket FF25 Friction Cutting Comb
OPI Disney's The Oz nail polish in "Lights of Emerald City"
Star precision round nail brush
CND Sculpting powder in Intense Pink
CND Sculpting powder in Pure White
CND radical nail sculpting liquid

I've got to stop now LOL


----------



## KW1

bigdilove said:


> I like it but I have large pores and feel like it sits in my pores. I'm using it as the only powder. Not sure if I should be putting it over bb cream or foundation.



I have large pores too... Oh bother!  :-P


----------



## bigdilove

KW1 said:


> I have large pores too... Oh bother!  :-P



I will let you j ow how it is when I put it over bb cream


----------



## floridasun8

Just came from Ulta.  

Laura Geller Fresh Brewed Beauty Kit - been looking for something to replace Bare Minerals and when the girl at the store tried this on me, it looked so much better!

Laura Geller Spackle Primer in Ethereal

Ulta brand lip liner in Spice


----------



## mspera

Clinique deep comfort body butter
Clinique face cleanser - cannot remember the exact name 
Body shop - chocomania mini body scrub
Body shop - bath lily
Body shop - satsuma body polish


----------



## fendifemale

Jimmy Choo edp
Dior Addict lipstick (971 Foureau) -for mom
Elf blush (Pink Parfait)
Piggy Polish ("You had me @ yellow!")
Nivea lip butters (vanilla&macadamia nut/ caramel kiss)
B&BW shower gel (Capri Seaside Citrus)
Kleancolor lipstick (Tea Rose)
Nicka Rose lipstick (Lavender)
Smashbox dual sided lipgloss (Strut & Pout)


----------



## Nieners

I ordered the Clarisonic Mia (in Mango) this morning for just &#8364;79,15 which is a good price I think:


----------



## pinkfeet

Cargo Blushes : 

Big Easy, Louisiana, Coral Beach and Miami Beach. 
Skincarerx has 25% off today, no tax and free ship. Special25

Some skincare I wanted was out of stock but I am very happy with these. Love Cargo blushes!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Finally bought Flowerbomb! Plus two more Raspberry Swirl lipsticks came in the mail for me! Tomorrow I have two Riri Woos and a Lavender Whip coming


----------



## gfairenoughh

Whoops here is the picture!


----------



## Nieners

NARS x Pierre Hardy Vertebra nail laqcuer set in Vertebra
NARS x Pierre Hardy high voltage blush in Boy's don't cry 
NARS tinted moisturizer 
Becca shimmering skin perfector SPF 25+ in Opal 
Clé de Peau Beauté concealer
M.A.C Extra Dimension skin finish in Definiteley Defined 
MUFE aqua brow


----------



## mcb100

Nina pro nail polish in Blue La La


----------



## gfairenoughh

Riri Woo


----------



## gfairenoughh




----------



## kittencakes

bioderma crealine make-up remover, love it!


----------



## mcb100

Nina Ultra Pro nail polish in Ink-Ling
Nina Ultra Pro nail polish in Never Glum Plum
180 grit nail file


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Yes To Grapefruit Daily Facial ScrubYes To Tomatoes Skin Clearing Facial Mask
Yes To Cucumbers Daily Calming Moisturizer


----------



## Cait

Bioderma Sensibio H20
Caudalie My Favourites minis set
Chanel Moon River cream shadow & nail polish in Azure
Quo Professional Angled Contour Eye Shadow Brush
Stila shadow in Puppy
Shiseido Eyelash Curler refills
YSL Touche Éclat #1


----------



## jellybebe

Aesop Rind concentrate body lotion (smells so good, and I don't always like citrus scents)
Aesop rose hair masque


----------



## gfairenoughh

Walmart goods! 
Vivids lipstick in Fuschia Flash and Pink Pop
Baby Lips Melon Mania and Twinkle


----------



## BagloverBurr

gfairenoughh said:


>



oh i love the "sex bomb" its awesome


----------



## sunglow

Perricone MD Blue Plasma
Nars Light Optimizing Primer
Nars Satin Lip Pencils in Het Loo and Luxembourg
MAC eyeshadow in Soba


----------



## mcb100

Cricket set of pink 12 sectioning clips
Cricket FF11 Friction Free pick comb
Cricket Pro 55 thermal comb
Art Club nail polish/striper in Black
professional nail striper brush 
Nail Art wheel


----------



## bnjj

Smashbox Pop of Pink Set
Essie Cute as a Button
Rimmel Gloss in All Day Seduction
Quo Must Have Brows


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Volupte Shine #16

Chanel Sunkissed illuminator 

Lush Bubble Gum lip scrub


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Urban Decay Naked Palette


----------



## heiress-ox

I've been busy:
MAC Ri Ri Woo
Laura Mercier Matte Radiance Baked Highlighter
YSL Golden Gloss in #50 Golden Peach
Urban Decay Snatch eyeshadow
Hourglass No 28 Primer Serum 
Tom Ford Cream Colour for Eyes in Escapade & Pink Haze
Lorac Baked Matte Satin Blushes in Flaunt and Velvet Rope 

I also picked up a Bite Beauty Lipstick in Pepper for my mom!


----------



## MrsTGreen

KeraCare Moisturizing Shampoo


----------



## lala1

MissChiara said:


> Wow the Dolce Gabbana animalier bronzer is so cute!
> I'm really courious about it...how is it?



Sooo sorry for the late reply. The bronzer is amazing,I really like it, you will have to brush off the "leopard" because of the black pigment, but the color under it is so pretty.


----------



## sumita

Ellis Faas Milky Lips - Coral Pink 
Ellis Faas Creamy Eyes - Taupe  
Ellis Faas Creamy Eyes - Desert Beige  
Ellis Faas Creamy Lips - Deep Fuchsia  
Ellis Faas Creamy Lips - Rusty Pink  
Ellis Faas Skin Veil Pen - Tan  
Ellis Faas Blush - S303  
Ellis Faas Compact Powder - Medium 
Buxom Buxom Stay-There Eye Shadow Mutt 
Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronze Compact Ritual
Hourglass lip serum
Makeup forever Aqua brow
Tom ford pink haze and escapade
Tom ford Flamingo lipstick
Tom ford bronzed amber
Tom ford tawny pink lipgloss
Guerlain BB cream


----------



## Ligea77

Nars Oasis
Nars Madly 
Nars Liberte
Mac Soba
Clarins primer
Jemma Kidd Iced gold highlighter
Ren AHA concentrate
Clinique Turnaround serum
I really need to stay away from ebay and beauty blogs!


----------



## libertygirl

Mostly items from MAC:

MAC Mineralize SkinFinish in Soft & Gentle
MAC Baking Beauties Pearlmatte Face Powder
MAC Blush in Melba
MAC Dazzleglass in Smile
MAC Dazzleglass in Money Honey
MAC Lustreglass in Nectar
MAC Lipstick in Bombshell
MAC Lipstick in Pink Pearl

As well as a Dior DiorShow Maximiser Lash Plumping Serum and an Urban Decay All Nighter Setting Spray (not shown).


----------



## Bagmataz

Just got the MUFEmake up lets see ..


----------



## Sweet Fire

Le Metier de Beaute eyeshadow

Fresh body wash

Khiel's lotion & body scrub

Sephora make-up wipes


----------



## mirukuku

Soap and Glory, Scrub your nose in it!

ORIGINS,Checks and Balances Frothy Face Wash

and Dior addicts lip glow


----------



## Macprincessx

Mac concealer pro longwear


----------



## lifestylekitty

mirukuku said:


> Soap and Glory, Scrub your nose in it!
> 
> ORIGINS,Checks and Balances Frothy Face Wash
> 
> and Dior addicts lip glow



I looove lip glow, too bad its always out of stock


----------



## KaseyHK

8 Barielle Nail Polishes
2 China Glaze Nail Polishes
1 Jessica Nail Polish
1 Valmont Nature Cleansing with a Gel


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Living Grace. New favourite Philosophy perfume!


----------



## sanmi

Bought 1 CC BB cream from Banilo


----------



## gfairenoughh

MAC Marilyn eyeshadow: Silver Screen, How To Marry, Showgirl, Preferred Blonde
Mineralize Charged Water Mist
Pink Pearl Pop Lipstick
Sunny Seoul Lipstick
Pink Lemonade Lipglass
Mineralize Skinfinish in Medium Dark


----------



## lazeny

I recently bought Urban Decay Naked and Naked 2 and some OCC Lip Tars in Divine, Trollop and NSFW


----------



## vietnamese

I love mascara so i love this corner of my table so much ! They are : japanese brand mascara , loreal , Anna sui and Helena Rubinstein &#128518; i'm addicted to mascara , got them last week


----------



## loves

opi cuticle oil
bunch of nail polishes
butter cuticle eliminator (love this)
box of fancl face masks
box of shiseido white lucent face masks
red and fucshia lipstick
bobbi brown eye shadow palette
clarins bb cream, i don't like this. too thick
halo hydrating powder from smashbox
clarisonic brush refill
caudalie beauty elixir spray


----------



## gfairenoughh

Marilyn Dazzleglass


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel mascara, 2 Noir Black & Blue Note

Chanel Line Correction Day Cream

Chanel Cassis eyeliner

Chanel Malice blush


----------



## Lve

They're Real! from Benefit =)


----------



## prplhrt21

Chanel rouge coco grace and intrigue lipgloss


----------



## sumita

Chantecaille just skin in tan
Rouge bunny rouge cheek brush


----------



## KW1

Lancôme Color Design Eye Shadow 5-pack in 3 different color combos, Clinique blemish gel (2% salicylic acid), and Biolage Conditioning Balm.

It's about time that I incorporate a new color palette into my life, lol.  So I added three and one was free.  

The blemish cream was unfortunately needed greatly. My little cousin came into town and trying to help her out I cheerfully gave her mine. But then I tried a new face cream by Murad and it completely broke me out!  This gel by Clinique works great!

I am somewhat happy with the result of Biolage conditioning balm however if anyone has suggestions of a conditioner that detangles better lmk!


----------



## exotikittenx

Clarisonic Mia 2
Atelier Grand Neroli Cologne
NARS Dolce Vita lipstick


----------



## RealDealGirl

Frederick Fakkai hair gloss
Benefit Girl meets Pearl highlighter
Philosophy Amazing Grace Body Wash
Sephora exfoliating face brush
Dr. George's dental white refill for my trays


----------



## mcb100

Two packs of Marianna sectioning clips
Cricket appointment book
Pack of two Cricket Ultra Clean combs
Paul Mitchell Pro Tools comb
Cosmoprof 1.00 bag/purse 
Black nail art pen
DevaCurl no poo conditioner
Juice Beauty blemish clearing serum
Butter London nail polish in Yummy Mummy (I wanted this shade for forever.)


----------



## bnjj

Clarins Liquid Bronze Self Tanning for face and décolleté.


----------



## Funbags1025

Shea Moisture Body Wash and Lotion.
And Origins United States face Toner and Black Charcoal Face Mask


----------



## Sweet Fire

Bedhead After Party


----------



## ews

MAC paint pot : painterly ( first one & I'm hooked)
MAC lip: barely beige ( summer collection)
MAC flash lashes mascara x2
MAC Haute and Naughty mascara
MAC mineralized Cinderfellow eye
Benefit primer 
Chanel Vitalimiere Aqua, b20. ( replenishment)
Chanel Le Blanc Illuminating Base


----------



## prplhrt21

Chanel rouge coco avant garde, caractere, and glossimer in giggle


----------



## Cait

MAC Mineralize Blush in Dainty
MAC All About Orange: Razzledazzler lipstick & Immortal Flower blush


----------



## nicci404

Aveda Intensive Hydrating Mask
Giorgio Armani Corrector and Concealer
Maybelline - Dream Sun Bronzing Powder Glow - Glow Light
Maybelline Color Tattoo - Seashore Frosts and Lavish Lavender 
Elemis Cleansing Balm


----------



## gfairenoughh




----------



## fendifemale

Just some drugstore/beautymart finds.

Milani lipstick (Teddy Bare)
Kleancolor Femme lipsticks:
Cast of Spell (lavender)
Sky Dive (powder blue)
Jewelry Box (aqua)
Lightning Struck (lemon yellow)


----------



## ews

Ilia lipstick: in my room
Deborah Lippmann : Swagga Like Us


----------



## lifestylekitty

2 sticks of DIOR lip glow


----------



## KaseyHK

Laura Mercier loose setting powder


----------



## RealDealGirl

Tan Towels
Essie Need a Vacation


----------



## Storm Spirit

A set of MV Organic Skincare products - Gentle Cream Cleanser, Pure Jojoba, Rose Smoothing & Protecting Moisturiser, Rose Plus Booster, and Rose Hydrating Mist. Love everything so far!


----------



## libertygirl

gfairenoughh said:


>



Nice haul!


----------



## libertygirl

Space NK had an online offer where you received an amazing goodie bag if you spent over a certain amount. This was obviously too good a deal for me to pass up 

I purchased:

Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector (finally! Been meaning to try this for ages!)
Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder
Hourglass Opaque Rouge Liquid Lipstick
Tocca Eau De Parfum in Brigitte
Percy & Reed Dry Shampoo

The rest of the products were all gifts with purchase


----------



## Cait

Real Techniques Core Collection set.
SpaResource Blush brush.


----------



## jlao

MAC Lady Danger lipstick...love love love it!


----------



## LvoesBags

I got a cute Juicy Couture 3 piece set at Macy's today for $35.00. Then while shopping at Walmart, I picked up a new to me Mascara..Hope I like it. Revlon's grow luscious plumping in blackest black...


----------



## Bitten

Just picked up some SKII Facial Treatment Essence, Clarins Daily Energizer Cream, Clinique CC cream and Naturally Glossy Mascara in jet black.

I went in to try the new Clarins BB cream but the lightest shade was way too dark for my skin  Ended up with the Clinique CC cream instead so hope it's good


----------



## sunglow

Murad Instant Radiance Eye Cream


----------



## fendifemale

NARS liner ("Barrow Street"-mint green)
Sephora 12 hr liner ("Banana Split")
Mary Kay Translucent loose powder and eyeshadow ("Iris")


----------



## Sweet Fire

Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel


----------



## MrsTGreen

Nairobi Foaming Lotion
Wrapp it Styling Strips
Velcro Rollers
Comb


----------



## ews

ews said:


> Ilia lipstick: in my room
> Deborah Lippmann : Swagga Like Us


/Users/emily/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2013/May 31, 2013/IMG_2610.jpg


----------



## @PinkCornbread

GUERLAIN Terracotta Bronzing Powder, BUXOM Lipgloss in Sugar and this really cute Juicy perfume set...lol I think I love the packaging more than the product!


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'Oreal Elnett Hairspray
One n Only Argan Oil Spray
Velcro Rollers(bought some more)


----------



## sunglow

MAC Ripe for Love blush


----------



## sanmi

Banilo pressed powder, CC cream, cleanser, essence, masks.
Chantecallie compact powder and loose powder.
Missha BB cream and powder


----------



## PrincessD

Here's my most recent beauty haul


----------



## KW1

Today's purchases: 
1.  Total Nonscents deodorant by Dermadoctor
2.  Sephora Flawless Complexion Foundation Brush
3.  Make Up Forever ProFinish Powder Foundation

Will give an update if any of these turn into holy grails!


----------



## KW1

Here's the pic... Oops!


----------



## TwiNnie

Laneige Firming Sleeping Pack 
TonyMoly _Panda's Dream_ eye cream (cute!!!)
Etude House _Moistfull Collagen_ enriched cream
RE:NK K line
Dr.Jart creams and BB cream 
Enprani serum
a serum with hyaluronic acid of a japanese brand 
many face masks
Shiseido _Tsubaki _conditioner
various keratin styling sprays


----------



## RedPoppies

Nothing really too exciting for me. Super 79 BB Cream and Skindinavia finishing spray were my most recent purchases. Before that I picked up some Maybelline Age Rewind Concealer, Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait, some SPF 35 and SPF 50 lotions, and Burt's Bees Lip Shine in Blush at my Walgreens. I haven't been to Nordies or Sephora in a while.

ETA: Oh yeah and an Essie Polish in Boom Boom Room! I really like it and normally I am not a "Barbie Pink" kinda woman.


----------



## pquiles

Had to replace a lot of items this month.

Lancôme Visionnaire
Lancôme Teint Idole Ultra 24 (2 bottles... My PX carries a low stock in my color)
Shiseido Future Solutions LX Ultimate Regenerating serum (full size)
Shiseido Future Solutions LX Night cream
Clarisonic refreshing gel cleanser
MAC Prep + Prime
MAC Fix+
MAC pro long wear concealer
Lancome color Design eyeshadow palette in Amethyst Glam


----------



## sunglow

MAC Golden Elixir Strobe Liquid


----------



## rainrowan

Target buys today:

Sonia Kashuk foundation sponges
Sonia Kashuk synthetic domed multi purpose brush No 16 (very very soft for contouring)

Maybelline Color Tattoo E/S in Tough as Taupe (potential inexpensive dupe for Chanel Notorious Sculpting Veil.... discontinued )


----------



## Elvawith

Mineral veil.


----------



## Cait

UD Naked Basics
2x250mL bottles of Bioderma Sensibio (for $30 )
Maybelline Color Whisper in Coral Ambition
L'Oreal Voluminous CB


----------



## @PinkCornbread

@Sephora I picked up my must have deodorant and Fav perfume Gucci Envy Me (this is my 5th Bottle!) & got 2  lipglosses New from Bareminerals in "Ringleader". (Its THE perfect sheer color for summer) & @Ulta I picked up shampoo and conditioner, a clear mascara (for eyebrows) baby lips lip balm, a Limited Edition set of real Techniques Brushes, and some Biore pore strips. All of this and I completly forgot what I originally went in to get which is some nail polish remover


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Oh and I went to sallys and got a gelish starter kit, 3 different gelish colors, a uv light (not pictured) & some lint free cotton squares


----------



## sunglow

Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer
Sonia Kashuk No. 24 Dense Blush/Powder Brush
Elf Eyeshadow Brush


----------



## fendifemale

Organix 3 min Keratin Oil Miraculous Recovery
Dolce & Gabbana Pour Femme perfume

Plus a Bath & Body Works haul that consisted of various lotions & shower gels (Country Apple, Juniper Breeze, Orchid, Cucumber Melon, &Seaside Citrus). I also bought some handsoap from the Sicilian collection.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Recent purchases...

KeraCare Cleansing Creme
Proclaim Argan Oil  Hair Oil Treatment
Onyx Professional Pure Acetone
Cotton Balls
Kiss Everlasting French Nails(Real Short)


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel Le Jour day 
Clarins Anti-Wrinkle day


----------



## floridasun8

Laura Geller Lightness of Beauty collection

Great sale here on their website.  Foundation retails for $33, but for $55 ($11 coupon from $66 retail), got foundation, eyeshadow, lip gloss, brush, eyeliner and blush with another free blush for being over $25 and free shipping!


----------



## sunglow

Bare Minerals brush shampoo                        
Acqua di Giola rollerball
Armani Luminous Silk foundation
Sephora 500 pt gift (got for 250 pts)



Alaffia African black soap
Simple Radiance wipes
Smashbox eyeshadow trio
Nars sharpener
Bdellium Tools trave brushes 958 and 957


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Touche Foundation
YSL Volupte Rouge Shine #6


----------



## jellybebe

Aesop nurturing shampoo and conditioner. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## Cait

Mini bottle of Bioderma - 100mL
CoverFX concealer, X-Light
L'Oreal Infalliable, Amber Rush
Rusk Sensories conditioner


----------



## Shoesanddresses

L'oreal gel eyeliner


----------



## Ligea77

Tom Ford's Tuscan Leather
Marc Jacobs Dot
Laura Mercier lip liner in Potpourri
Smashbox lipliner in Afterglow


----------



## twin-fun

Josie Maran Argan Love Your Lips Hydrating Lipstick in Berry Bliss
Bliss Foot Patrol creme
L'Occitane Hand Creme
Living Proof Restore Shampoo and Conditioner


----------



## MissChiara

Nars light reflecting setting powder compact
Chanel éclat lumière n.20 beige clair
Chanel ombre essentielle n.52 beige
Dior nail polish remover
Chanel creme jeunesse te confort des mains
Rodin"olio di lusso"lip balm


----------



## MrsTGreen

LOreal Sulfate Free Thickening Shampoo
LOreal Sulfate Free Thickening Conditioner
Wet n Wild Bronzer(Ticket To Brazil)
Real Techniques Powder Brush
Real Techniques Blush Brush


----------



## Theren

Artistry creme luxury eye cream
Artistry intensive renewing peel


----------



## redrose000

Rimmel Show Off Lip Lacquer- (comparable to YSL gloss stains)


----------



## Kimber7

benefit creaseless cream shadow bikini tini (still prefer stila sex kitten)


----------



## TwiNnie

Eos _Tangerine_ lipbalm


----------



## Sweet Fire

Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Opal
Urban Decay 24 eyeliner Deviant


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel Concealer 
Givenchy mascara
Fresh Sugar Lychee lotion


----------



## chunkylover53

Just hit up the Bobbi Brown site:

- BB Cream in Extra Light
- Tinted Eye Brightener in Porcelain Bisque
- Rich Lip Colour in Old Hollywood
- Creamy Matte Lip Colour in Red Carpet
- Shimmer Blush in Pink Sugar and Washed Rose


----------



## Theren

Artistry Youth Xtend Serum.. just got it yesterday!!!


----------



## Bagmataz

I just bought Patti ___( sorry I forgot the last name) eyeshadow kit from Costco... Teaches a few looks ( especially a novice like me needs it ) have not tried it yet... And Olay night cream- this is good ...I like it so far ..


----------



## MissChiara

Just bought Chanel uv essential spf 50 cream,I love it!
It's so light on the skin!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Joico Moisturizing Shampoo

Jane Carter Nourish & Shine

Miss Jessie's 
Baby Butter cream
Curly Meringue
Pillow Soft Curls


----------



## Prufrock613

Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Wild Ginger shampoo
Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Wild Ginger cream rinse
Kevin Murphy Hydrate Me Rinse
Solano 3300 Xtralite dryer
Almay Liquid Lip Balm (x2)
Dr Dennis Gross Hydra Pure Vitamin C
Kerastase Subliminateur Jour


----------



## vicki_en

Sulwhasoo:






And lastly,


----------



## bedavis555

It cosmetics hello beautiful kit


----------



## BarbAga

bedavis555 said:


> It cosmetics hello beautiful kit



I love their big bronzing compact with the brush.  The have really great brushes!!


----------



## sunglow

Giorgio Armani Face Fabric
Giorgio Armani Fluid Sheer #3


----------



## mcb100

elf lip gloss
elf lip stick
disinfectant wet wipes (my hands can never be too clean throughout the day)
shave gel


----------



## MissChiara

- Guerlain terracotta 4 seasons n 02 natural blondes
- dior diorskin nude bb cream n 02 clair
- dior liquid foundation brush light coverage
- rodin olio di lusso lip balm


----------



## gre8dane

NARS Cactus Flower
Guerlain Khol Me Kajal
MAC Hot Nights


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC...

Dollymix Blush
Soar Lipliner
Chatterbox Lipstick(B2M)
Wildly Lush Plushglass
Partial To Pink Cremesheen Glass


----------



## mcb100

Hair ties.
Headband.
OPI nail polish in Here Today Aragon Tomorrow


----------



## Sweet Fire

Bosica Botanical Treatment
Murad Clarifying Mask


----------



## chunkylover53

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Lilac Rose
By Terry Touch Expert Advanced in Fair
Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipsticks in Beso, Fiore, Fiery


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sleek Palette(Au Natural)


----------



## sunglow

Josie Maran Argan Daily Moisturizer
Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia Hydrating Body Mist
Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk
Jane Carter Restore Moisture Mist
Nivea Skin Firming Hydration Body Lotion
Vaseline Spray & Go Moisturizer


----------



## mcb100

Smashbox brow tech in Blonde
Smashbox eyebrow brush


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Meteorites compact in teint rose
Caudalie Grape Water
Clinique City Block SPF 25 
Travel set from Nuxe with different products, including micellar water, reve de miel hand cream and the Nuxe oil.
And then Avene sent me some samples and a travel size of their thermal water as a thank you for pointing out an error they made. I'm quite impressed by that


----------



## Ligea77

Nars Luster blush
Perricone face finishing moisturizer
Perricone acly-glutathoine serum
Anthony Logistics glycolic face wash
Kiehls avocado eye cream


----------



## Kansashalo

Becca ever-matte primer
L'oreal excess million lashes (LOVE.THIS!)


----------



## pinkstars

3 YSL Rouge Volupte: Rose Culte, Red Muse, and Opera Rose.


----------



## ews

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Deodorant/antiperspirant ... Obsessed!!


----------



## Ligea77

Mac Woodwinked
Mac Satin Taupe
Bite Beauty lipstick in Fig and Pepper
Lancome toner


----------



## timelessbeauty

Smashbox BB Cream 
Nars Voluez Vous Palette 
Maybelline Falsies Big Eyes


----------



## Sweet Fire

Kinky Curly Curling Custard
Jane Carter Quench
Miss Jessie's Crème de le Crème Conditioner


----------



## MrsTGreen

Recent purchases...

Marc Jacobs Dot
Donna Karan Be Delicious 
Prada Candy L'Eau


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick #3


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Philosophy Eternal Grace  - was on sale for &#8364;12 and I need a cheap, clean smelling purfume for in my bag...


----------



## kezza30

Bourjois smokey eyes palette in Nude Ingenu
Bourjois smokey eyes palette in Rose Vintage
Bourjois Colour Boost Lip Stick in Peach on the Beach
Benefit Sugarlicious mini set
Benefit Eye Browzings
MUA Felt Eye liner (that I just can not use at all lol)
Illamasqua Nail Varnish - Fragile
Illamasqua Nail Varnish - Mottle
Liz Earle trio Cleanse and Polish
Liz Earle boosting Skin Tonic
Liz Earle Eye soothing lotion
Liz Earle Concealer
Liz Earle Shampoo and Conditioner
Garnier Grape seed exfoliater
Superdrug raspberry face mask 

Did not think I bought so much this one month eek ^^


----------



## daphodill84

I lost 50lbs a few years back and my skin never rebounded!  just bought 

Fat girl slim
Fat girl night
Fat girl six pack

To try to tone my backside and stomach a bit and tighten the skin.

Also bought
-purity made simple 
-eye hope eye cream
-when hope is not enough serum
-philosophy hope in a jar cream

Never too early to start fighting wrinkles!


----------



## pmburk

Just got:

MAC lipsticks in Retro & Rambling Rose
Besame lipstick - Chocolate Kiss
Besame Crimson Rouge
MAC Satin Taupe eyeshadow refill (hit pan on mine!)


----------



## ews

Rimmel: 
Scandaleyes eyeshadow stick 002 bulletproof beige
Scandaleyes waterproof eyeliner 005 beige
Lasting finish by Kate lipstick #104 Rossetto

Kate Somerville 
exfolikate gentle
Dilio oil
View attachment 2269815


----------



## ews




----------



## heiress-ox

armani maestro foundation 
laura mercier spellbound highlighter
laura mercier lipsticks in royal orchid & pink blush
nars ita kabuki brush
caudalie vinosource hydration set
mac prep & prime in lightboost
mac pro longwear concealer 
mac simmer blush
mac pink lemonade lipglass
mac 159 brush


----------



## mspera

Chanel Le Blanc Moisturizing Cream
Chanel Le Nuit de Chanel
Dior Gentle Cleansing Milk


----------



## LvoesBags

MAC Amplified Lipstick in Blankety...Love it! 
I also have a big Ulta Haul coming tomorrow


----------



## Tilna

Bought Envyderm lip conditioner and glosss....just serpbbbbb ...loved it


----------



## pukite

Today I bought Elie Saab EDT.  It will be my go-to Fall fragrance! 
Next one in the line - Armani Diamonds EDP. Another love I gave away a long time ago and miss it so much I want to have it again!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Eau Fraiche 
Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay in Place Powder(Tawny)


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Urban Decay ... The Ammo Palette. Not for me it was for my daughter.


----------



## LvoesBags

I just recieved my Ulta order in the mail yesterday..I got-

Beauty bag filled with great little goodies
10 piece makeup kit
2 on the go yes to cucumber towelettes 10 count
Tarte Maracula creaseless concealer-Light/Medium


----------



## LvoesBags

Here is the rest of my haul =) I also got an Ulta eyeshadow in brown sugar-2 Ulta lip butters in vienna (nude)

The nail colors are-Femme Fatale
Fine pruned
Wicked

The Ulta liquid liner is in Expresso


----------



## Sweet Fire

Hourglass Concealer

Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter

Mixed Chicks Leave-in

Arcona Cranberry Gommage

Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls


----------



## Trayler

Clarisonic Mia2 and Nars tinted moisturizer


----------



## Sweet Fire

Le Metier de Beaute eye-shadow Bordeaux


----------



## Kansashalo

Nars sheer matte foundation in Macao


----------



## gfairenoughh

I was informed by the MAC girl that was ringing me up that this is the last month for the Viva Glam Nicki 1 and 2 lipsticks  Nicki 2 is my all time favorite lipstick shade! I hope this will last a while!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Arcona AM Acne lotion

Carol's Daughter Lisa Elixir spray


----------



## ews

Jouer: blushing palette
Jouer: Matte Touch

Mac: Face Kit by Rebecca Moses/Brown
Includes: Melba blush; orb, smoked sepia, all that glitters, show stopper eye shadows; ravishing & myth lipstick


----------



## floridasun8

New user of Makeup Forever foundation today. Had it applied at Sephora and bought a bottle. Will see how it goes after not wearing liquid foundation for 10+ years!


----------



## bluejinx

I have gotten a little too much recently!


----------



## FendiBaby

Topstyler by InStyle. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Some cheap buys today:
Catrice - Pure Shine Colour Lip Balm - 050 Cherry-ty Cherry-ty  4,99
Catrice -  Better than False Lashes Mascara Waterproof   4,89

Can't wait to try them out when I get home...


----------



## Kansashalo

MAC 217 brush
MAC single shadows in Coppering and Coral.
MAC double sided palette (these are now only $8)
MAC one sides large palette (now $8 as well)
Trish McEvoy lipstick in Sheer Ices Mocha (love this!  TM does shimmer lipstick just right).


----------



## Sweet Fire

Giovanni LA gel


----------



## de_la_bonne_vie

Urban decay Naked 1 and Naked 2
Laneige perfect renew duo 6 item set


----------



## swee7bebe

I just got the clarisonic mia yesterday and today i got a philosophy set - purity made simple, hope in a jar, eye hope, and help me.  Hoping all of these new items don't make me break out.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Arcona PM Acne lotion

Arcona Dry Ice moisturizer

Arcona Wine Hydrating Mask

Curl Junkie Smooting lotion

Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie


----------



## sunglow

Clarisonic Deep Pore brush head
Simple Refreshing Facial Wash Gel
Maybelline Blissful Berry lipstick
Lancome Bi-Facil eye makeup remover


----------



## Haan

Becca Luminous 
Becca Vendela
Shu Uemura Tsuya Skin eye concentrate
Bobbi Brown Calypso


----------



## VanessaJean

Neutrogena Deep Clean Facial cleanser and Deep Clean Cream Cleanser


----------



## Ligea77

Clinique Take off the Day cleanser
Marc Jacobs Honey rollerball
Sephora Favorites Give me some lip set


----------



## ews

MAC mineralized Thunder and Rain eyeshadow 
MAC liquid strobe lotion


----------



## marmylade

Organix Coconut Milk Hibiscus Creamy Body Wash
Organic Moroccan Argan Creme Sheer Hydration Leave-In Mist


----------



## sunglow

Giorgio Armani Rouge Ecstasy in Attitude
Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro in shade 501
MAC lip liner in Currant
Real Techniques Kabuki Brush


----------



## jen_sparro

Origins Drink Up Intensive Overnight Mask
Origins Clear Improvement Active Charcoal Mask
Chanel Creme Blush- Presage
Chanel Creme Blush- Fantastic


----------



## deltalady

NARS Eye Primer
Sephora Brand Super Loaded Age Defy serum
Sephora Brand eyebrow brush
Marc Jacobs Beauty eyeliner in Blacquer
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Opal
Deborah Lippmann Happy Birthday


----------



## Sweet Fire

MAC Up The Amp & Impassioned lipstick.


----------



## alice87

Mac base, Gabriel blush


----------



## BunnyLove

Dior lip max
Nars blush


----------



## Fran0421

Nars eye primer
Mac- sumptuous olive 
Ellie Faas- undereye concealer 
Rimmel Scandal eyeshadow stick in bulletproof beige


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

josie maran body butter 
New dior cream shadows 
GHD Flat iron


----------



## MrsTGreen

Beautyblender
Estee Lauder Raisin Eyeshadow Duo
Coach Poppy Fressia Blosson Perfume


----------



## Sweet Fire

Curl Junkie Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner
Miss Jessie's Crème De La Crème Conditioner


----------



## beauty k addict

chanel les beiges no. 30 + retractable kabuki brush


----------



## pmburk

Sonia Kashuk blending sponge

http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-blending-sponge/-/A-10806931


----------



## sunglow

Neutrogena Naturals Multi-Vitamin Night Cream
Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Venom


----------



## pquiles

Rapid Lash


----------



## heiress-ox

Beauty blender x2
Beauty Blender Solid Cleanser (works like a dream)
Disney for Sephora Ariel compact mirror
Lorac Pro To Go Eye & Cheek Palette
Hourglass Femme Nude Lip Stylo in #3, 4 & 5
Rimmel Let's Get Naked lipstick


----------



## brittany0859

Lancôme Teint Idole Ultra 24 hour foundation

Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser


----------



## bluejinx

brittany0859 said:


> Lancôme Teint Idole Ultra 24 hour foundation
> 
> Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser



Have you tried the black cleanser before? I just used the black face mask and was quite disappointed. I mean, it was OK, but nothing special and not worth the price.


----------



## stelz

Garden of Wisdom ReNew Cream(renovage!) http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/catalog/item/7227435/7443071.htm and Lift Me Up lotion http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/catalog/item/7227435/8850395.htm

 Marky's stuff.


----------



## brittany0859

bluejinx said:


> Have you tried the black cleanser before? I just used the black face mask and was quite disappointed. I mean, it was OK, but nothing special and not worth the price.



No I haven't. I've actually been using it for about two weeks now and I really love it! It's not harsh at all but it really gets my skin clean. I've also tried the Black Revitalizing hydration gel and its really good too. I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about the mask so I haven't tried it yet


----------



## LvoesBags

I just bought Olay Total Effects CC Moisturizer with Sunscreen (fair/light)


----------



## katran26

I attacked the Guerlain counter today: new goodies are out for fall, including a re-vamp of their famous Kohl liner, and an amazing blush compact...


----------



## LvoesBags

I picked up more products 
Neutrogena VIsibly Even daily moisturizer SPF 30 
Maybelline lasting drama gel eyeliner in Brown #952 
Maybelline fit me powder #125 nude beige


----------



## shoegal27

Revlon Bellini, UDPP in Sin and Eden.


----------



## gfairenoughh




----------



## bags and bijoux

Just ordered from Lily Lolo their mineral foundation in candy cane and their flocked sponge.


----------



## pmburk

Between yesterday & today, lots of shopping:

NYX HD Primer
NYX HD Finishing Powder
OPI Sparrow Me the Drama
Tiffany & Co. Pure Tiffany body lotion (guess that counts as beauty!)
Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Cream Cleanser
Burt's Bees Soap Bark & Chamomile Deep Cleansing Cream
Revlon lip butters in Fig Jam & Pink Truffle
Elf HD powder


----------



## pquiles

Shiseido Future Solutions LX face wash
Lancôme High Resolution RX day cream


----------



## ColdSteel

Maybelline Volum' Express Mega Plush. Never has a drugstore mascara captured my heart. The formula is really nice (doesn't leave my lashes crunchy) and even won over my mom who wore nothing but Dior. Safe with contact lenses too! I've worn nothing but this recently and can't help but get it!


----------



## JillyF23

I  just purchased the Matte top coat by OPI and love it! http://www.opi.com/


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Korres pomegranate gel moisturizer
Korres evening primrose eye cream
Lancome bi facial 
Real techniques stipple brush
OPI I'm suzi and I'm a chocoholic 
Pacifica Waikiki Pikake body butter
Tom Ford violet blonde
Lolita lempicka perfume


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lots of stuff this week!

Mac Lipsticks:
Playtime
Cyber
Bombshell
Girl About Time
Steady Going
Flat Out Fabulous
RiRi Woo
All Fired Up
Just A Bite
Sweet Succulence
Nicki 2

Mac Lip glosses:
Utterly Tart
Lust For Life
Nicki 2
Flashmode

Mac Makeup:
Prep+Prime Finishing Powder
Studio Fix Powder
Pro Longwear Concealer
Dollymix Blush

Other Stuff:
Nyx Butter Glosses
Benefit Coralista Blush
Clarisonic Replacement Brush
Stila Lip Glaze
Nyx Lipsticks: Louisiana, Narcissus, Hot Pink Rose
Nyx Glam Gloss High Society
Maybelline Lip Gloss: Cocoa Fever, Berry Bella, Treat Me Sweet, Freshly Sliced
Maybelline Color Whispers Cherry On Top
Lip Smackers 
Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush Amused


----------



## sunglow

NYX Eye Shadow Base in Skin Tone
NYX Love in Paris Merci Beaucoup eyeshadow palette


----------



## ews

MAC:
Technikohl: Earthline
Eye Liner: Powerline
Paint pot: Contrustivist


----------



## FendiBaby

Em Cosmetics by Michelle Phan, Life palette trial samples
Amika 1.5" Flat iron
Urban Decay, Naked Palette
Smashbox Perfect Brows 
Smashbox Limitless liquid eyeliner in dark brown


----------



## snowbubble

Sephora haul!


----------



## bnjj

Clarins Splendours shadow and liner palette.


----------



## Fran0421

Wow so gorgeous!



bnjj said:


> Clarins Splendours shadow and liner palette.
> 
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Large/3/_7904243.jpg


----------



## JA_UK

Been hauling quite a bit on beauty products lately


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Mac Prep + Prime highlight in bright forecast


----------



## KW1

My package just arrived from Hautelook!

Stila sun highlighter
Stila brighten & correct concealer
Stila long wear lip color in treasure


----------



## JA_UK

Lancôme dreamtone and coco mademoiselle powder


----------



## JA_UK

Seems I can only attach 1 pic at a time

Sublimage masque


----------



## JA_UK

Chanel les beiges.... Shades 60 and 70 which isn't available in the uk


----------



## JA_UK

Marc Jacobs goodies and beauty blender from sephora


----------



## brittany0859

JA_UK said:


> Lancôme dreamtone and coco mademoiselle powder



I really want to try the dreamtone but its so pricey! Will you let me know how it works for you?


----------



## JA_UK

brittany0859 said:


> I really want to try the dreamtone but its so pricey! Will you let me know how it works for you?



I will do


----------



## LvoesBags

Olay Regenerist Serum 1.7 oz. (Love this)


----------



## brittany0859

Clarisonic Acne brush head

Origins Checks and Balances gave wash

Origins Make A Difference Rejuvenating Treatment Moisturizer

GlamGlow 100 point perk from Sephora


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry VIP light expert, new eyebrow gel


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Twilight eye palette
Julie Hewett Nude Noir lip pencil


----------



## aikoNakamura

Olay regenerist night recovery cream
Morningcalm gamcho cleansing oil


----------



## bnjj

Shiseido Perfect Foundation Brush and Refining Makeup Primer set + GWP.


----------



## debssx3

Clinique stay matte foundation and Clinique moisturizer


----------



## September24

bnjj said:


> Clarins Splendours shadow and liner palette.
> 
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Large/3/_7904243.jpg


  love this!


----------



## brittany0859

Maybelline Lash Stiletto mascara

Makeup Artists Choice 15% Salicylic Acid peel, Fade Peel, and Decongestant Mask


----------



## meijen

Lancôme Blush Subtil 
M.A.C. Powder Blush
M.A.C. Lipgloss


----------



## Fran0421

Estee Lauder Advanced night repair serum! Love this!


----------



## mspera

Jack Black Supreme Cream
La Mer Body Cream
Hanae Mori Body Cream


----------



## KW1

Today I ordered aveda curl control cream, butter nail polish and butter powder finish foot cream from Nordies (triple points!!)


----------



## Sweet Fire

KW1 said:


> Today I ordered aveda curl control cream, butter nail polish and butter powder finish foot cream from Nordies (triple points!!)


 
Let me know how you like the curl control cream.


----------



## KW1

Sweet Fire said:


> Let me know how you like the curl control cream.



I do like it a lot.  I've been using it for a couple years and it works very well.  I mix it in the palm of my hand with Aveda Confixor (a liquid gel).  The Confixor provides the hold I need while the curl control gives definition and softness without frizz to the curls.  This little concoction has served me well 

What kind of curls do you have?


----------



## Sweet Fire

KW1 said:


> I do like it a lot.  I've been using it for a couple years and it works very well.  I mix it in the palm of my hand with Aveda Confixor (a liquid gel).  The Confixor provides the hold I need while the curl control gives definition and softness without frizz to the curls.  This little concoction has served me well
> 
> What kind of curls do you have?


 
I have 3a 3b curls, I've used the Curl Enhancer but it wasn't moisturizing enough so I'm thinking the Curl Controller might work better for me. I already know I would need to mix it with a gel as I have to do with all my curl creams because I like maximum hold so I can get 2nd day hair. I've been curious about Confixor and I'll probably get it when I run out of Kinky Curly Custard. I'm using Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft curls cream right now but it has a lot of glycerin so I don't know if its still going to work well now that summer is over.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Buxom Lash Mascara
Redken All Soft Shampoo
Redken All Soft Conditioner
Joico K-pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor mini
L'anza Healing Strength Hair Serum
Redken Real Control Conditioner mini
Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel
Mario Badescu Rosewater Facial Spray
Revlon Nail Polish in Revlon Red
Nail polish remover


----------



## LvoesBags

Just went to Ulta...I love that store 

I got the Pink Sugar Perfume 1.0 oz. I Love it!! I've never tried the perfume, but I do have the hair scent. 
I picked up a liquid eye liner in smoke grey, lengthening mascara , 2 polishes, envy (dark green shimmer) and a glitter polish, then I got a free gel liner in peacock.  I also got a mini size coconut milk hair conditioner and Cover girl simply ageless foundation in 215.


----------



## KW1

Sweet Fire said:


> I have 3a 3b curls, I've used the Curl Enhancer but it wasn't moisturizing enough so I'm thinking the Curl Controller might work better for me. I already know I would need to mix it with a gel as I have to do with all my curl creams because I like maximum hold so I can get 2nd day hair. I've been curious about Confixor and I'll probably get it when I run out of Kinky Curly Custard. I'm using Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft curls cream right now but it has a lot of glycerin so I don't know if its still going to work well now that summer is over.



The curl enhancer didn't work well for me either.  I like second day hair better than the first, lol.  

My dad dislikes the smell of the Confixor but maybe he's used to it by now,,, I like the smell of most aveda products though, especially the be curly shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## *schmoo*

Bumble and Bumble Thickening Shampoo

Josie Maran Argan Oil

Urban Decay Lip Pencil

Vichy Pureté Thermale 3-in-1 Calming Cleansing Solution (as an alternative to Bioderma)


----------



## sunglow

Hourglass No. 28 Lip Treatment Oil


----------



## carvedwords

MAC
159 brush
prep+prime radiant rose highlighter
Pro longwear concealer
Gingerly, warm soul, harmony blushes

Ulta
Real Techniques stippling and expert face brushes
UD Naked Basics Palette
Smashbox Hydrating Undereye Primer


----------



## bonchicgenre

Smashbox BB cream and liquid halo. Haven't tried liquid halo but love the BB!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Cutecosmetics Eco Beauty Bag


----------



## Fran0421

Dior Nude BB creme in 002- so impressed! love this BB creme


----------



## LvoesBags

Just got my order from Sephora 

I ordered the Sephora favorites BB Buzz BB sampler for $25
I got the BE free mini foundation in fairly light, mini kabuki brush, and the mini eye brightness.
As well as my samples for ordering online.


----------



## Jackaayy

I just went to buy moisturizer (Hydra Beauty Gel Créme)
Then I went to "look" at the lipsticks (Boy)
... Then the mascara (Noir)

I have issues with self control


----------



## gfairenoughh

RiRi loves MAC!


----------



## sunglow

Laura Mercier Eye Basics in Tawny


----------



## pmburk

MAC Lingering brow pencil
MAC Rubenesque paint pot


----------



## Ligea77

Dior Smoky Khaki palette
Formula 15 by Perricone MD
Soft Ochre/Bare Study paint pots
Mac 217
Origins Plantscription concealor
Laura Mercier oil free tinted moisturizer
Laura Mercier radience primer


----------



## princesspig

Mac blush in Frankly Scarlet
Hermes Un jardin sur le Nil perfume.


----------



## orchidmyst

Koh Gen Do foundations, concealer and powder.


----------



## brittany0859

Laura Mercier Matte Radiance Baked Powder in Highlight


----------



## sunglow

OPI A Piers to be Tan
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Lip Pencils in Venom, Manic, and Ozone


----------



## beauty k addict

running low on chanel hand cream so i picked one up yesterday and had it wrapped! it pays to have a good relationship with a counter manager cause i can text her last minute and give her my cc + rewards card and pick up my stuff anytime. i can also have her wrap them up and throw in samples for travel!


----------



## pinkfeet

Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair 3.4oz
Alien Essence Absolue 1oz
Narciso Rodriguez For Her EDT 3.3 oz
Alien les parfums de cuir 
Laura Mercier Tinted moisturizer oil free


----------



## beauty k addict

engraved shimmer palette from dior auction


----------



## Lena186

Givenchy travel makeup palette...love it!


----------



## bnjj

Clarins Beauty Flash Balm
Clinique Chubby Stick


----------



## KW1

Lena186 said:


> Givenchy travel makeup palette...love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358995



That's so pretty and convenient.  I don't travel much if that's what it's really geared for, but it might be a good option to leave at the office.


----------



## Lena186

KW1 said:


> That's so pretty and convenient.  I don't travel much if that's what it's really geared for, but it might be a good option to leave at the office.



Thank you well, since it's a travel palette you can take it anywhere you want like the office or a night out with the hubby or friends. I put it inside my bag since it's round and small in size with pretty much everything you need


----------



## jellybebe

I got this La Prairie compact for eyes and lips. It's so luxe! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

jellybebe said:


> I got this La Prairie compact for eyes and lips. It's so luxe!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



What does it do exactly? I just love La Prairie


----------



## jellybebe

Lena186 said:


> What does it do exactly? I just love La Prairie




I should post a pic. It is supposed to be an anti-aging gel for eyes and a separate formula for lips. The eye gel can be applied throughout the day like lip gloss, under or over makeup.


----------



## stargirl09

Benefit's "they're real" mascara and Lamer's eye cream.


----------



## Lena186

jellybebe said:


> I should post a pic. It is supposed to be an anti-aging gel for eyes and a separate formula for lips. The eye gel can be applied throughout the day like lip gloss, under or over makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2361306



I should get one for sure, thank you for sharing


----------



## MrsTGreen

Diorskin Forever Foundation (31 Sable/Sand)
Diorskin Forever Retouch Powder (002 Transparent Medium)
Sonia Kashuk Brush Cleaner


----------



## Samantha S

My latest beauty purchase from Chanel. I love, love the nail colour. Its so pretty in red and the hydration mask is great to use and smells good.


----------



## brittany0859

Laura Mercier matte radiance baked powder


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay Vice 2 Palette & Give me some lip /Lip palette from Sephora. 
Give me some lip has :
Laura Mercier Lip Glacé in Bare Pink
Buxom® Full-On&#8482; Lip Polish in Dolly
 NARS Lip Gloss in Turkish Delight
Fresh Sugar Rosé Tinted Lip Treatment
Bite Beauty High Pigment Pencil in Rhubarb
Tarte LipSurgence&#8482; Lip Luster in Glitzy


----------



## fufu

Recently, bought tons of skincare (hope I can remember as much as I can) 

- Jurlique Advance Herbal Recovery Serum
- Jurlique Balancing Cleanser
- Jurlique Deluxe Roseawater Balancing Mist 
- Jurlique Daily Exfoliation Cream 
- Jurlique Body Exfoliater Gel 
- Lancome Advanced Genifique
- Lancome Visionnaire Skin corrector
- Kiehl's Blemish-control skin clearing treatment


----------



## murt

I just picked up the new Dior 999 nail polish - I'm really liking the colour! Wearing it now.


----------



## Deborah1986

gfairenoughh said:


> Lots of stuff this week!
> 
> Mac Lipsticks:
> Playtime
> Cyber
> Bombshell
> Girl About Time
> Steady Going
> Flat Out Fabulous
> RiRi Woo
> All Fired Up
> Just A Bite
> Sweet Succulence
> Nicki 2
> 
> Mac Lip glosses:
> Utterly Tart
> Lust For Life
> Nicki 2
> Flashmode
> 
> Mac Makeup:
> Prep+Prime Finishing Powder
> Studio Fix Powder
> Pro Longwear Concealer
> Dollymix Blush
> 
> Other Stuff:
> Nyx Butter Glosses
> Benefit Coralista Blush
> Clarisonic Replacement Brush
> Stila Lip Glaze
> Nyx Lipsticks: Louisiana, Narcissus, Hot Pink Rose
> Nyx Glam Gloss High Society
> Maybelline Lip Gloss: Cocoa Fever, Berry Bella, Treat Me Sweet, Freshly Sliced
> Maybelline Color Whispers Cherry On Top
> Lip Smackers
> Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush Amused


Wwowoow hot collection .. Love your makeup behind to


----------



## Deborah1986

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2311317



Pretty


----------



## sunglow

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette
MAC Pro Longwesr Concealer


----------



## fendifemale

Carol's Daughter Tui hair smoothie w/free Milk co-wash
The Body Shop Tea Tree Cool Creamy wash
Bodycology Sugared Candy Apple mist
B&BW Amber Blush lotion


----------



## c0uture

I went a bit crazy recently :shame:

MAC Blot Powder
MAC Fever Blush
Beauty Blender Sponge
Ben Nye Banana Powder
Real Techniques Powder Brush
EcoTools Powder Brush
MAC Nymphette and Oyster Girl Lipglasses
MAC Media and Honey Love Lipsticks (Forgot to put Velvet Teddy in the picture also)
Sephora Rouge Cream Lipstick Crush #23
MAC Prep + Prime Highlighter


----------



## Weekend shopper

Radical Skincare - Eye Revive
Radical Skincare- Exfoliating pads 
Mychelle-Pumpkin Peel


----------



## brittany0859

Korres Wild Rose Brightening Duo from Sephora 
It has a full sized Wild Rose Brightening Cleanser and full sized Wild Rose + Vitamin C sleeping facial. And the best part it was only $48 which is the price of the sleeping facial by itself so you're getting the full size cleanser for free!


----------



## Ligea77

Dior Smoky Khaki palette
Nars Ride Up to the moon palette
Hourglass Ambient powder palette
Perricone Formula 15
Dior Smoky Nude palette
Nars Dolce Vita lipstick
Bourjouis Healthy mix foundation
" " Intuitive eyeliner
" " cream blush 02
Mac paint pots in soft ochre & bare study


----------



## Ligea77

Ligea77 said:


> Dior Smoky Khaki palette
> Nars Ride Up to the moon palette
> Hourglass Ambient powder palette
> Perricone Formula 15
> Dior Smoky Nude palette
> Nars Dolce Vita lipstick
> Bourjouis Healthy mix foundation
> " " Intuitive eyeliner
> " " cream blush 02
> Mac paint pots in soft ochre & bare study


 I'm on a eyeshadow ban now! I really need to use what I have, but all the holiday collections are coming!


----------



## Samantha S

Loccitane haul!


----------



## tiyalian

i didn't purchase anything,last night i went shopping and seen a fancy clothes,but it's a little expensive so i give up.now i am so sad.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Nars Satin lip pencil in YU
Nars Smudge Proof eyeshadow base
Dior Hydra Life Sorbert Creme


----------



## meijen

Lunasol Colouring Cheeks 
Lunasol Full Glamour Liquid Lips 
Lunasol Petal Pure Eyes


----------



## Love Of My Life

rodin face oil
eve lom cleanser
eve lom age defying capsules
philip b amber shampoo
frederic malle portrait of a lady parfum
by terry rose oil
by terry baume de rose
by terry eclat opulent nude foundation
armani lipstick
lipstick queen velvet rope lipstick


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose
Caudalie Vinosource SOS Serum
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream in Pamplemousse Rose
Chanel Le Crayon Lèvres in #37 Framboise
MAC Lipstick in Ruby Woo
Lipstick Queen Velvet Rope Lipstick in Brat Pack


----------



## bnjj

Marc Anthony Stretch for curly hair
Urban Decay All Nighter


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Cover FX eye primer + benefit sample sized mascara + Kiel's vit c serum.  love all 3!!!


----------



## FendiBaby

NARS Satin lip pencil in Isola Bella
Urban Decay eye liner in Sin
Stila Smudge Eye in Kitten
L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Erasing Balm
Garnier Triple Action Nutrient Shine Spray
Tresemme Keratin Heat Protectant Spray
NYX loose eyeshadow in Mink
Dermadoctor Wrinkle Revenge 2
Dermadoctor Cool Calm and Corrected Moisturizer
Pur Minerals Dirty Girl face mask
Juice Beauty Blemish Serum
Juice Beauty oil free moisturizer SPF 30


----------



## pmburk

Over the weekend: 
- Ulta Extreme Wear Mousse foundation in Light Ivory
- Red Carpet Manicure Erase gel remover
- NYX Color lip balm in Spasibo
- L'Oreal Voluminous mascara in Blackest Balck
- Makeup brush set at Sam's Club (for my travel kit - surprisingly, pretty nice brushes for $25!)


----------



## pmburk

Last night:

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua - 12 Beige Rose
Chanel Blush - In Love


----------



## Samantha S

My recent beauty purchase. Chanel nail colours.


----------



## Samantha S

Dior is my new found love. I bought the capture totale skin boosting super serum in set, diorsnow UV filter spf 50, Diorsnow anti spot serum and I got a gift from Dior, with beautiful and cute pouches.
Gonna try the detox mask too.


----------



## Samantha S

More photos. Besides Dior, I also received loccitane door gift for members day. Its free and great for travel. The door gift has verbena shampoo, verbena conditioner, shower gel and body lotion, all in cute and handy sizes, perfect for travel. I love loccitane products very much as its effective and has a great smell.


----------



## tammi6523

But does he have to wear the white shoes?

"Rusty! Do not eat the family truckster."

Nice bike Welcome back to riding in style.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Samantha S said:


> My recent beauty purchase. Chanel nail colours.



Lovely. I miss my Chanel nail colors, beauty items, etc. I have been saving for a large jewelry purchase.


----------



## FatBeagle

Recently, I purchased the YSL 5-colour harmony for eyes in garden of eden and midnight, and the ombres duolumieres in oatmeal/petroleum.  (got that from Saks from the beauty week, so there were gifts with purchase from Saks and YSL)  Also got Burberry blusher in earthy tone and Mac eye shadows in Satin taupe and all that glitters.


----------



## Samantha S

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Lovely. I miss my Chanel nail colors, beauty items, etc. I have been saving for a large jewelry purchase.



Large jewelry purchase is worth the sacrifice you made.


----------



## mcb100

Global Keratin moisturizing conditioner
Global Keratin moisturizing shampoo
Global Keratin Juvexin leave in conditioning spray
Global Keratin hair taming serum
two bars of handmade Ginger Cananga Sage all natural soap with olive oil and shea butter


----------



## brittany0859

Essie nail polish in Sable Collar 

loreal butterfly mascara

Philosophy Purity Cleanser

Philosophy When Hope Is Not Enough


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal Translucide loose powder


----------



## Lena186

Clinique black gel eyeliner


----------



## TokyoBound

Stopped by MAC for the first time in ages, and picked up some holiday items:

*Kids Helping Kids cards
*MSF in Scene to be Seen
*Lipstick in Flair for Finery
*Stroke of Midnight eye palette in Warm


----------



## sunglow

Clarisonic Acne Brush Head
Neutrogena Naturals Multi-Vitamin Nourishing Moisturizer
L'Oreal True Match Crayon Concealer
Revlon Colorburst Lipgloss in Bordeaux and Bronze Shimmer


----------



## LvoesBags

I just got the Coach freesia perfume today, maybelline mascara very black, and a covergirl polish in Toasted Almond


----------



## LvoesBags

Oops forgot the Covergirl Outlat a polish in Toasted Almond.


----------



## brittany0859

Urban Decay All Nighter Makeup Setting Spray


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal Hydra Perfecte loose powder
L'Oreal Superior Preference hair color in Iced Golden Brown


----------



## MrsTGreen

LvoesBags said:


> I just got the Coach freesia perfume today, maybelline mascara very black, and a covergirl polish in Toasted Almond



I have the same fragrance and love it!!


----------



## LvoesBags

MrsTGreen said:


> I have the same fragrance and love it!!




I've used the original signature perfume and the original coach poppy with the silver top and purple flower. But I think this is my new favorite.


----------



## Chanelle

JA_UK said:


> Chanel les beiges.... Shades 60 and 70 which isn't available in the uk



hi dear could you please post a pictures of them while open? i want to see the shades plz


----------



## sumita

Laura Mercier Soufflè Body Crème Sampler Collection 
Boscia Makeup-Breakup Cool Cleansing Oil
Kat Von D Autograph pencil 
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion - Anti-Aging 
BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Rose Gold 
Sunday Riley Effortless Breathable Tinted Primer 
Sunday Riley Good Genes Treatment 
Illamasqua eyeshadow Heroine


----------



## Sweet Fire

Murad Cleanser

MAC Crème Cup lipstick

Aveda Be Curly Curl Enhancer

Giorgio Armani lip maestro #400

Lush R&B Moisturizer


----------



## JA_UK

Chanelle here are the powders next to each other right to left No.50, 60, and 70


----------



## JA_UK

Chanelle said:


> hi dear could you please post a pictures of them while open? i want to see the shades plz





JA_UK said:


> Chanelle here are the powders next to each other right to left No.50, 60, and 70


 
That should have been left to right!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Oh gosh, too many to mention, lol. Essie polishes, foundations, wipes, etc.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Nars x guy bourdin lipstick in full frontal


----------



## Chanelle

JA_UK said:


> Chanelle here are the powders next to each other right to left No.50, 60, and 70



Thanks


----------



## JA_UK

Chanelle said:


> Thanks



You're welcome, they are only available in the USA though


----------



## Bethc

Yesterday's haul from Chanel, Tom Ford and Edward Bess LE lip palette


----------



## mcb100

Chanel perfection Lumiere foundation in shade 12 Beige Rose
Chanel healthy glow sheer color powder in Les Beiges


----------



## pmburk

YSL Travel Palette, $49 at Costco.


----------



## Samantha S

Bethc said:


> Yesterday's haul from Chanel, Tom Ford and Edward Bess LE lip palette
> 
> View attachment 2386679


 


Great haul. I love your chanel eyeshadow.


----------



## Samantha S

pmburk said:


> YSL Travel Palette, $49 at Costco.


 


A stunning make up palette. I love the grey eyeshadow and the lipstick colours are amazing!!


----------



## Strawberryplums

Bought the top 2


----------



## pmburk

Samantha S said:


> A stunning make up palette. I love the grey eyeshadow and the lipstick colours are amazing!!


 
Thank you, I absolutely love it! I'm wearing some of all of it today (eyeshadow, blush, mascara & lip color). I really am in love with it.


----------



## Samantha S

pmburk said:


> Thank you, I absolutely love it! I'm wearing some of all of it today (eyeshadow, blush, mascara & lip color). I really am in love with it.



You must be the most gorgeous lady in town. Make up does makes a girl look More beautiful.


----------



## MissNataliie

I just got back from Sephora!  I took home with me Yves Saint Laurent Rebel Nudes Glossy Stain in shade 106 Beige Anarchiste, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle eau de parfum, Make Up For Ever HD Blush in shade 06 Quickie, and Urban Decay All Nighter Setting Spray!


----------



## Samantha S

MissNataliie said:


> I just got back from Sephora!  I took home with me Yves Saint Laurent Rebel Nudes Glossy Stain in shade 106 Beige Anarchiste, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle eau de parfum, Make Up For Ever HD Blush in shade 06 Quickie, and Urban Decay All Nighter Setting Spray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2391885



Love the Chanel perfume. The bottle is pretty


----------



## deetee

YSL sheer candy glossy balm in succulent pomegranate x2. Got one for myself and  later thought it was selfish of me to not get one for the bestie, so I got her one too! A  random "just because" gift is always appreciated


----------



## Sweet Fire

Aveda Confixor gel


----------



## pink sapphire

deetee said:


> YSL sheer candy glossy balm in succulent pomegranate x2. Got one for myself and  later thought it was selfish of me to not get one for the bestie, so I got her one too! A  random "just because" gift is always appreciated


 Beautiful color did you get discount on them love YSL but only when on sale


----------



## MissNataliie

Samantha S said:


> Love the Chanel perfume. The bottle is pretty




I know, the perfume is addictive and the bottle is so photogenic! haha!


----------



## MissNataliie

deetee said:


> YSL sheer candy glossy balm in succulent pomegranate x2. Got one for myself and later thought it was selfish of me to not get one for the bestie, so I got her one too! A  random "just because" gift is always appreciated




That's one of my favorite lip glosses! The color is so gorgeous. It looks great on you!


----------



## TokyoBound

I went light on the Sephora sale.  I just got a Too Faced Primed & Poreless compact and Marc Jacobs lip gloss in Paint It.


----------



## Samantha S

MissNataliie said:


> I know, the perfume is addictive and the bottle is so photogenic! haha!



Yes, beautiful bottle.


----------



## Lena186

MissNataliie said:


> I just got back from Sephora!  I took home with me Yves Saint Laurent Rebel Nudes Glossy Stain in shade 106 Beige Anarchiste, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle eau de parfum, Make Up For Ever HD Blush in shade 06 Quickie, and Urban Decay All Nighter Setting Spray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2391885



I agree.. I even have a framed picture of the perfume displayed in our living room. Love it


----------



## bags and bijoux

Dior Diorific Vernis in Winter


----------



## suzyloveschanel

Tom ford eyeshadow palette in cocoa mirage!! I'm in love gorgeous!!


----------



## MissNataliie

Lena186 said:


> I agree.. I even have a framed picture of the perfume displayed in our living room. Love it




Oh wow, I bet it's beautiful!


----------



## Lena186

MissNataliie said:


> Oh wow, I bet it's beautiful!


I found it in some magazine actually &#128512;


----------



## sanmi

Bought a few Chantecaille makeup. &#128149;


----------



## JA_UK

Lena186 said:


> I found it in some magazine actually &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395275



I like your set up there, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Lena186

JA_UK said:


> I like your set up there, very nice :thumbup:



Thank you


----------



## MissNataliie

Lena186 said:


> I found it in some magazine actually &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395275




Oh I love it! It's so cute! What a great idea!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Mixed Chicks leave-in conditioner

Curls Goddess gel


----------



## brittany0859

Tarte Amazonian Clay 12 hour foundation

Origins High Potency Night-A-Mins

Origins Drink It Up 10 Minute Mask


----------



## Lena186

MissNataliie said:


> Oh I love it! It's so cute! What a great idea!



Thank u Natalie


----------



## Lena186

L'Occitane 3 essential oils deodorant
L'Occitane Ultra rich Shea butter lotion
L'Occitane shower gel
L'Occitane Cherry blossom hand cream

Clarins one-step facial cleanser
Clarins instant eye make-up remover
Clarins rebalancing fragrance


----------



## Lena186

Lena186 said:


> L'Occitane 3 essential oils deodorant
> L'Occitane Ultra rich Shea butter lotion
> L'Occitane shower gel
> L'Occitane Cherry blossom hand cream
> 
> Clarins one-step facial cleanser
> Clarins instant eye make-up remover
> Clarins rebalancing fragrance


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Lena186 said:


> Lena186 said:
> 
> 
> 
> L'Occitane 3 essential oils deodorant
> L'Occitane Ultra rich Shea butter lotion
> L'Occitane shower gel
> L'Occitane Cherry blossom hand cream
> 
> Clarins one-step facial cleanser
> Clarins instant eye make-up remover
> Clarins rebalancing fragrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lena186

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Lena186 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u. I love each one if them
Click to expand...


----------



## AuthenticChanel

ysl candy color balms
Loccitane Aromachologie Soothing Concentrated Mask 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 loccitane lavender spa set


	

		
			
		

		
	
loccitane lavender pillow mist


	

		
			
		

		
	
 loccitane lavish escape gift! Worth $85 free with any $85+ purchase use code LAVISH


	

		
			
		

		
	
 PHYTO
Phyto 9 Ultra-Dry Hair Nourishing Day Cream With 9 Plants
Sephora Collection Travel Brush Set
Cartier Baiser Vole perfume
Clarisonic Mia2 gift set 
Clarisonic Aria2
Crabtree Evelyn Hand Recoveries and Therapies in Lavender, rose Water, Himalayan
La Mer Soft Moisturizing Cream
SKII essence 
Bliss waxing strips 
Boscia pink Peppermint Blotting linens 
SULWHASOO Ginseng Cream and night mask
Innis Free 9 plant serum
Inn is free tea leaf serum
&#20336;&#33609;&#38598;tai chi' detoxifying mud and cream mask (purchased in Shanghai, it's a Chinese herbal medicine ancient formula detox )


----------



## Lena186

AuthenticChanel said:


> View attachment 2397280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ysl candy color balms
> Loccitane Aromachologie Soothing Concentrated Mask
> View attachment 2397286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loccitane lavender spa set
> View attachment 2397287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loccitane lavender pillow mist
> View attachment 2397288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loccitane lavish escape gift! Worth $85 free with any $85+ purchase use code LAVISH
> View attachment 2397289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHYTO
> Phyto 9 Ultra-Dry Hair Nourishing Day Cream With 9 Plants
> Sephora Collection Travel Brush Set
> Cartier Baiser Vole perfume
> Clarisonic Mia2 gift set
> Clarisonic Aria2
> Crabtree Evelyn Hand Recoveries and Therapies in Lavender, rose Water, Himalayan
> La Mer Soft Moisturizing Cream
> SKII essence
> Bliss waxing strips
> Boscia pink Peppermint Blotting linens
> SULWHASOO Ginseng Cream and night mask
> Innis Free 9 plant serum
> Inn is free tea leaf serum
> &#20336;&#33609;&#38598;tai chi' detoxifying mud and cream mask (purchased in Shanghai, it's a Chinese herbal medicine ancient formula detox )
> 
> View attachment 2397298



All are great items congrats!


----------



## sunglow

Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer
Nars Light Reflecting Setting Powder (pressed)
Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser
Origins Clear Improvement Active Charcoal Mask
Marc Jacobs The Face I foundation brush
Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Palais Royal
Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer
Mally Poreless Face Defender


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

AuthenticChanel said:


> View attachment 2397280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ysl candy color balms
> Loccitane Aromachologie Soothing Concentrated Mask
> View attachment 2397286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loccitane lavender spa set
> View attachment 2397287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loccitane lavender pillow mist
> View attachment 2397288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loccitane lavish escape gift! Worth $85 free with any $85+ purchase use code LAVISH
> View attachment 2397289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHYTO
> Phyto 9 Ultra-Dry Hair Nourishing Day Cream With 9 Plants
> Sephora Collection Travel Brush Set
> Cartier Baiser Vole perfume
> Clarisonic Mia2 gift set
> Clarisonic Aria2
> Crabtree Evelyn Hand Recoveries and Therapies in Lavender, rose Water, Himalayan
> La Mer Soft Moisturizing Cream
> SKII essence
> Bliss waxing strips
> Boscia pink Peppermint Blotting linens
> SULWHASOO Ginseng Cream and night mask
> Innis Free 9 plant serum
> Inn is free tea leaf serum
> &#20336;&#33609;&#38598;tai chi' detoxifying mud and cream mask (purchased in Shanghai, it's a Chinese herbal medicine ancient formula detox )
> 
> View attachment 2397298



I just love those YSL sticks. I have the cherry but I want the pomegranate as well


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

sunglow said:


> Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer
> Nars Light Reflecting Setting Powder (pressed)
> Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser
> Origins Clear Improvement Active Charcoal Mask
> Marc Jacobs The Face I foundation brush
> Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Palais Royal
> Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer
> Mally Poreless Face Defender



Whoa, wish I was you, lol


----------



## Chanelle

JA_UK said:


> You're welcome, they are only available in the USA though



oh really!? no online source?


----------



## Sweet Fire

Tom Ford Coco Ravish lipstick


----------



## douzz

Clarins body firming cream


----------



## bluejinx

between beauty boutique, sephora vib sale and imats ive been really bad. I AM BANNED! Complete no buy until IMATS la in mid january


----------



## Sweet Fire

Giorgo Armani ETK Sweet Fire & lip Maestro 500-blush


----------



## Frivole88

i bought these pretty mascaras during Nordstrom's buy 2 get 1 promo.


----------



## SophieChic

I just ordered a ton of Body Butters from The Body Shop, they were having a buy one get one so that was four butters for the price of two....
1) Shea Butter Body Butter Large size
2) Ginger Sparkle Body Butter
3) Brazil Nut Body Butter
4) Cocoa Butter Body Butter

Last week I got
1) From Sephora Hourglass Primer SPF 15
2) L Occitaine Shea Butter Hand Cream
3) Honeymania Body Butter
4) Rosebud Salve
5) Bare Minerals foundation in a large silver tub
6) Bare Minerals Mineral Veil
7) Neutrogena Pink Grapefruit face scrub
8) The Body Shop Coconut Body Wash


----------



## BarbAga

The new release shiseido body cream.  Yummy


----------



## Fran0421

Kora organics soothing day and night cream


----------



## MissNataliie

Fran0421 said:


> Kora organics soothing day and night cream




I've always wanted to try that! Do tell me if you like it once you've started to use it!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ok, this is over maybe a couple of weeks


----------



## Sweet Fire

Giorgio Armani lip Maestro #400


----------



## fendifemale

PURE TIFFANY


This I got with my ULTA bday rewards so I paid $5.


----------



## Fran0421

This is actually my second bottle and I love it! It is lightweight on the skin, doesn't irritate and is really good under makeup. I definitely recommend it 



MissNataliie said:


> I've always wanted to try that! Do tell me if you like it once you've started to use it!


----------



## MissNataliie

Fran0421 said:


> This is actually my second bottle and I love it! It is lightweight on the skin, doesn't irritate and is really good under makeup. I definitely recommend it




Oh thank you! I looks AMAZING! I'm glad it's working for you


----------



## beauty k addict

my beauty haul at the bay fall gala 

gala tickets entitle you to goody bags + voucher on beauty purchase



dior purchase + GWP and cosmetic bag trio freebie with $120 min purch



goody bag contents (not so much this year. normally it's filled up with fragrance samples and skincare deluxe samples)



chanel purchase + token of appreciation with $130 min purch



chanel holiday 2013 LE


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hey Now! ^

Love everything and the Chanel palette is gorgeous.


----------



## LuxeDeb

My recent goodies. Plus I have another Sephora order on the way. This time of year it is so hard to resist the holiday items! You should see how gorgeous & sparkly the Tarte eyelash curler is in person!!


----------



## bluejinx

beauty k addict said:


> my beauty haul at the bay fall gala
> 
> gala tickets entitle you to goody bags + voucher on beauty purchase
> View attachment 2403928
> 
> 
> dior purchase + GWP and cosmetic bag trio freebie with $120 min purch
> View attachment 2403929
> 
> 
> goody bag contents (not so much this year. normally it's filled up with fragrance samples and skincare deluxe samples)
> View attachment 2403930
> 
> 
> chanel purchase + token of appreciation with $130 min purch
> View attachment 2403931
> 
> 
> chanel holiday 2013 LE
> View attachment 2403932



awesome haul! I took it easy at ours since I had gone so crazy over imats weekend! But I got another chanel beiges powder, a dior quint, a dior blush, dior concealer brush, and the new limited edition dior holiday quad. And the dior gift with purchase and those same three makeup bags for spending $100 or more


----------



## fendifemale

LuxeDeb said:


> My recent goodies. Plus I have another Sephora order on the way. This time of year it is so hard to resist the holiday items! You should see how gorgeous & sparkly the Tarte eyelash curler is in person!!


I love that eyelash curler!


----------



## beauty k addict

thanks! you know you could've split your purchase at dior and had gotten 2 dior GWP instead if you tell them the other one's for a family member or friend. they usually give them away on a $100 min. purchase but not this year so i was surprised! 

i got two sets of the cosmetic case trio + extra freebies at chanel. it pays to be friends with the counter manager! 



bluejinx said:


> awesome haul! I took it easy at ours since I had gone so crazy over imats weekend! But I got another chanel beiges powder, a dior quint, a dior blush, dior concealer brush, and the new limited edition dior holiday quad. And the dior gift with purchase and those same three makeup bags for spending $100 or more


----------



## beauty k addict

thanks! i'm not so sure if stock in canada is limited but the counter mgr told me it sold out the minute they got it!




Alex Spoils Me said:


> Hey Now! ^
> 
> Love everything and the Chanel palette is gorgeous.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

beauty k addict said:


> thanks! i'm not so sure if stock in canada is limited but the counter mgr told me it sold out the minute they got it!



I can see why. It's gorgeous!


----------



## sanmi

Bought another new bottle of Perfume.


----------



## dolllover

sanmi said:


> View attachment 2406006
> 
> 
> Bought another new bottle of Perfume.



Gorgeous bottle and I bet it smells amazing!


----------



## sanmi

Went crazy over the products lately.


----------



## sanmi

dolllover said:


> Gorgeous bottle and I bet it smells amazing!



Thanks babe. 
Its Kind of soft floral scent to me.
Really light.


----------



## Love Of My Life

My latest RBL nail polishes (last week) & Sisley products a serum for the face day & night,
hydra global, daily line reducer, eye serum & cream & lipstick


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## c0uture

Clinique Clarifying Lotion 3
Diorshow Black Out Mascara
Essie Boom Boom Room
MAC Rebel
Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara


----------



## pmburk

Splurged a little yesterday:
Creme de la Mer
La Mer Eye Concentrate


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Rouge lipstick #27


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

pmburk said:


> Splurged a little yesterday:
> Creme de la Mer
> La Mer Eye Concentrate



Ooh la la. Can you tell us how you like/dislike it? I've always wanted to try it.


----------



## happenstance

Farmhouse Fresh Fluffy Bunny Hand Cream

http://www.farmhousefreshgoods.com/fluffy-bunny-hand-cream.html

I love the smell of this stuff, I carry it everywhere I go!


----------



## sanmi

Sunblock and CC cream.


----------



## pmburk

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ooh la la. Can you tell us how you like/dislike it? I've always wanted to try it.



I've used CDLM before, a couple of years ago. I liked it, but I also think it is very similar to Nivea cream. My skin gets quite dry in the winter, and I've been using Nivea at night, but decided to splurge & try the La Mer again and see how it goes. I'll post an update.

I have a big bottle of The Concentrate (the serum) that I use a couple times per week and really like it. It is *great* for trouble spots, if you have eczema or anything like that!

I haven't used the eye concentrate before so I'm excited to try it out.


----------



## affairoftheart

Got this Japanese drugstore skin conditioner yesterday. Read many raves about how moisturising it is for dry skin. Feels good (not wow) on my dry skin. Can be applied to body too. Really affordable at about US$7.


----------



## pmburk

^ Nice MAC haul! I see a few of my faves in there.


----------



## Glam.it

Posted in the chanel forum.
I'm in love with the Sisley Mask!!! So good!!!


----------



## fendifemale

happenstance said:


> Farmhouse Fresh Fluffy Bunny Hand Cream
> 
> http://www.farmhousefreshgoods.com/fluffy-bunny-hand-cream.html
> 
> I love the smell of this stuff, I carry it everywhere I go!


These are great! I had the sweet cream and whoopie cream.


----------



## fendifemale

c0uture said:


> View attachment 2409118
> 
> 
> Clinique Clarifying Lotion 3
> Diorshow Black Out Mascara
> Essie Boom Boom Room
> MAC Rebel
> Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara


I love this pink. Where did you find it?


----------



## Weekend shopper

Eve Lom -Muslin Cleansing Cloth
Tom Ford- Lip Lacquer 
La Mer-Moisturizing soft cream
La Mer- Lifting Intensifier
Frederic Malle- Carnal Flower Perfume 
Chantecaille- Spf 50 Sunscreen


----------



## c0uture

fendifemale said:


> I love this pink. Where did you find it?



Thanks! eBay


----------



## sanmi




----------



## HappyLaura001




----------



## HappyLaura001




----------



## bluejinx

beauty k addict said:


> thanks! you know you could've split your purchase at dior and had gotten 2 dior GWP instead if you tell them the other one's for a family member or friend. they usually give them away on a $100 min. purchase but not this year so i was surprised!
> 
> i got two sets of the cosmetic case trio + extra freebies at chanel. it pays to be friends with the counter manager!



our gwp is usually buy any two items. This time the gift with purchase was with $200 AND they were out of half the items that were IN the gift with purchase so I missed out on half the items.


----------



## Fran0421

ohh interested about the sunscreen! Are you happy with it?



Weekend shopper said:


> Eve Lom -Muslin Cleansing Cloth
> Tom Ford- Lip Lacquer
> La Mer-Moisturizing soft cream
> La Mer- Lifting Intensifier
> Frederic Malle- Carnal Flower Perfume
> Chantecaille- Spf 50 Sunscreen


----------



## Weekend shopper

Fran0421 said:


> ohh interested about the sunscreen! Are you happy with it?



Yes, it is one of my favorites. Definitely put a moisturizer on before. I use an oil- free one before I apply the sunscreen. The sunscreen is oil- free and leaves a matte finish.


----------



## c0uture

Gucci Guilty
YSL Volume Effet Faux Cils Mascara 
OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## MissNataliie

I went holiday shopping today and bought some gifts for the many girls in my family...

One Direction perfume set
Justin Bieber perfume rollerball x3
Stila Lip Glaze set 
Mason Pearson Pocket Mixture hairbrush 
and Hourglass Cosmetics Ambient Lighting Powder in Luminous Light! 

I would take photos but they're all wrapped up in pretty bows!


----------



## Fran0421

Nars translucent setting powder


----------



## Fran0421

i also want to add hydroluron by indeed labs (so impressed with this product! my skin has never felt more hydrated)!


----------



## pmburk

Just ordered a bunch of ELF stuff on the 50% off sale, for my travel kit. I like to keep inexpensive makeup in there in case something happens to it.

Also ordered Guerlain Meteorites Light-Diffusing Perfecting Primer.


----------



## sevilla

Nordstrom just brought back Sisely Paris!!
2 lipsticks
2 glosses
2 eye pencils
YEA - happy happy day!!! 

Oh, and a Tom Ford lipstick that's kind of a gloss. So excited Nordstrom is bringing in the full Tom Ford Beauty line to my store soon...


----------



## Weekend shopper




----------



## Weekend shopper




----------



## Sweet Fire

Guerlain Bronzer
Devacurl Set it Free


----------



## declaredbeauty

Naked 3 Palette
Lorac Rockin' Red Hot 3d liquid lustre set


----------



## Sweet Fire

Mixed Chicks leave-in conditioner & Spring Bands


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Lots of hair products, body lotions, and makeup of course


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Supremya eye serum & face serum
Sisley All Day All Year moisturizer
Sisley Hydra Global
Sisley Line Reducer


----------



## HappyLaura001




----------



## sumita

Naked 3 palette
Dolce & Gabbana Blush Peach 
Giorgio Armani
10 FLUID SHEER
HP RETOUCH concealer
ROUGE ECSTASY 509
LIP MAESTRO 500
YSL rouge pur 58
POUD CMPCT 6
Lipstick queen velvet rope star system lipstick


----------



## Sweet Fire

Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro #504


----------



## heiress-ox

I went a little crazy recently;
NARS DayDream Blush
Urban Decay Naked3 Palette
Urban Decay Anarchy Face Case
Laura Mercier Artist Palette for Eyes
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Rose Gold
Tarte Off the Cuff Amazonian Clay Cheek Palette
Buxom Celeste Lipgloss
Buxom April Lipgloss
GlamGlow Cure Sexy Mud Mask
Fresh Seaberry Moisturizing Face Oil
Shiseido Facial Cotton
Anastasia Brow Wiz
MAC Pro Longwear Concealer NC25
MAC Deeply Dashing Pressed Pigment
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation
Essie Ignite The Night
Essie Hor D'Ouvres 
Essie On a Silver Platter


----------



## sunglow

Laura Mercier Rouge Nouveau Weightless Lip Color in Chic
Armani ETK Eyeshadow shade 6 Khaki Pulse


----------



## Weekend shopper

Victoria Secret Dream Angels Kiss perfume


----------



## GoldenGooseGirl

REN Skincare kit from Sephora for only $18! Grabbed two. They are usually $35 so I am very happy (i think they are gone from the website now)

am LOVING the Ren Mask and bio retinoid concentrate that came in the kit. The concentrate is anti aging and it has the most wonderful texture-a tiny bit like JM argan oil and it has barely any scent-but it is delicious. 

http://www.sephora.com/bio-retinoid-anti-aging-concentrate-P311126?skuId=1431436

And the mask-well its just the best mask Ive ever used!
http://www.sephora.com/glycol-lactic-radiance-renewal-mask-P203616?skuId=1064187


----------



## floridasun8

My latest:

MUFE Full Cover Concealer
MUFE Mist & Fix
Sephora Luminizing Powder
Sephora Lip Liner
Lots and lots of samples due to the free goodie bags at Sephora and Ulta


----------



## purseprincess32

Vice Palette 2- Urban Decay, Kat Von D lipstick in Cathedral, Body Shop items body butters,


----------



## pond23

MAC Up The Amp lipstick (B2MAC)


----------



## boarbb




----------



## boarbb

bought this last week! Have been using it and I really love this product


----------



## MissNataliie

I just picked up Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage Concealer and Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion!


----------



## Lena186

MissNataliie said:


> I just picked up Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage Concealer and Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion!



I have the Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer but I didn't know how to use it. Seems too thick to be applied! Hope it works for u


----------



## Kfoorya2

MissNataliie said:


> I just picked up Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage Concealer and Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion!




That concealer is SO good I love it. TIP: Use the dark one first and then the lightest shade. You will love it!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Lena186 said:


> I have the Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer but I didn't know how to use it. Seems too thick to be applied! Hope it works for u





I didn't like the Urban Decay primer either but I love the Nars one.


----------



## Lena186

Sweet Fire said:


> I didn't like the Urban Decay primer either but I love the Nars one.



I shall give Nars a try then. Thanks for the insight


----------



## MissNataliie

Lena186 said:


> I have the Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer but I didn't know how to use it. Seems too thick to be applied! Hope it works for u




I only use a tiny bit at a time and apply it all over my lid! I always get the best results that way!


----------



## MissNataliie

Kfoorya2 said:


> That concealer is SO good I love it. TIP: Use the dark one first and then the lightest shade. You will love it!




This is my second compact (my first one lasted an entire year!!) and I've never thought to use the darker shade first! I'm going to try it this morning and see how it goes!! Thank you!


----------



## Lena186

MissNataliie said:


> I only use a tiny bit at a time and apply it all over my lid! I always get the best results that way!



I hope it can work for me too,Do you wear it without any concealer?


----------



## MissNataliie

Lena186 said:


> I hope it can work for me too,Do you wear it without any concealer?




I find that the primer and concealer don't mix well with each other, the concealer often looks very dry when placed over the primer. I apply it only on my upper lid without any concealer. I use the concealer under my eye, before I use any eyeshadow or liner, so it acts as a base for my eye makeup!


----------



## Lena186

MissNataliie said:


> I find that the primer and concealer don't mix well with each other, the concealer often looks very dry when placed over the primer. I apply it only on my upper lid without any concealer. I use the concealer under my eye, before I use any eyeshadow or liner, so it acts as a base for my eye makeup!



Thank you so much Natalie, will try it for sure


----------



## MissNataliie

Lena186 said:


> Thank you so much Natalie, will try it for sure




You're welcome! Come back and tell us how it goes!


----------



## jellybebe

Picked up Naked 3 - so excited! And Marc Jacobs lip lock moisture balm, which I am hoping will be just as good as Fresh balm!


----------



## Lena186

MissNataliie said:


> You're welcome! Come back and tell us how it goes!



Actually it worked! And I like the result


----------



## MissNataliie

Lena186 said:


> Actually it worked! And I like the result




Oh that's great! I'm glad I could help! 



jellybebe said:


> Picked up Naked 3 - so excited! And Marc Jacobs lip lock moisture balm, which I am hoping will be just as good as Fresh balm!




Ahh tell us how the Naked3 is when you get the chance! I'm dying to get it! And also the MJ lip balm! I absolutely love the Fresh lip treatment so it'll be interesting to see if MJ matches up!


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Lip Glow
Dior Addict lipstick-Tokyo 422
YSL-Volupte Sheer Candy-Mouthwatering Berry glossy balm
Fresh Sugar lip treatment


----------



## Anna1

Got a lot of things these past two months..and I just can't stop :cry:

My latest order just came today
-Sephora Superstars Kit
-Sephora Glam and Glitz Kit
-Naked3
-Shiseido Cotton Pads
-Duo eyelashes adhesive
-10$ Stila lips palette
A loooot of samples


----------



## Anna1

sumita said:


> Naked 3 palette
> Dolce & Gabbana Blush Peach
> Giorgio Armani
> 10 FLUID SHEER
> HP RETOUCH concealer
> ROUGE ECSTASY 509
> LIP MAESTRO 500
> YSL rouge pur 58
> POUD CMPCT 6
> Lipstick queen velvet rope star system lipstick




How do u like the D&G blush? I had the color Tan in my wish list for 2 years now &#128514; not sure if I am gonna use it if I buy it


----------



## jellybebe

MissNataliie said:


> Oh that's great! I'm glad I could help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh tell us how the Naked3 is when you get the chance! I'm dying to get it! And also the MJ lip balm! I absolutely love the Fresh lip treatment so it'll be interesting to see if MJ matches up!




I really like the smell and texture of the MJ lip balm, but it doesn't taste that great. The Fresh one definitely tastes better, if I accidentally get some in my mouth. As for the Naked 3 palette, I'm so annoyed with myself! I didn't check the palette before purchasing and one of the eyeshadows is cracked! I'm going to try and exchange it tomorrow, such a nuisance. The colours look very pretty though, especially the ones at the far left and far right. I'm not a huge fan of glitter but I like all of the non-glitter ones.


----------



## sumita

Anna1 said:


> How do u like the D&G blush? I had the color Tan in my wish list for 2 years now &#128514; not sure if I am gonna use it if I buy it




I really like their blush. This is my second one, I have mauve diamond and now peach. The blush has a very nice texture and stays put. I am really enjoying it.


----------



## MissNataliie

jellybebe said:


> I really like the smell and texture of the MJ lip balm, but it doesn't taste that great. The Fresh one definitely tastes better, if I accidentally get some in my mouth. As for the Naked 3 palette, I'm so annoyed with myself! I didn't check the palette before purchasing and one of the eyeshadows is cracked! I'm going to try and exchange it tomorrow, such a nuisance. The colours look very pretty though, especially the ones at the far left and far right. I'm not a huge fan of glitter but I like all of the non-glitter ones.




I'm sorry to hear about the Naked3 palette! I'm sure you'll have no problems exchanging because you just got it.  Do you prefer the MJ lip balm over the Fresh lip treatment?


----------



## carvedwords

Naked 3
Maybelline Falsies mascara
L'oreal Voluminous Mascara
L'oreal True Match Foundation (W5&W6)
MAC Light Boost Highlighter
MAC Emphasize (and two other pro highlighting powders)
MAC Largo duo palette
15 E/S Pan Refills (mostly warm neutrals)
NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk & Black Bean
Real Techniques Blush & Setting Brushes
Sigma F05 and F25 Brushes


----------



## carvedwords

Just used my Sephora $20 card and got:

Hourglass Ambient Powders in Diffused Light and Mood Light


----------



## Sweet Fire

Laura Mercier Secret camouflage concealer
Chanel Rouge Allure 136 Spring collection


----------



## Frivole88

Peter Thomas Roth Therapeutic Sufur Masque
Boscia Konjac cleansing sponge
Naked 3 Pallette
Dior Addict Lip glow
Chanel nail polish


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Estee Lauder Pure Color Lipstick No 12


----------



## 2hellwu

YSL glossy stain in rouge vintage, nars guy bourdain cheek palette!


----------



## beauty k addict

benefit show me the love holiday LE tin + bathina body oil mist + GWP
fekkai coiff ironless straightening balm + forming wax
loccitane almond milk concentrate


----------



## Fran0421

3 inglot eyeshadows
La Roche posay sunscreen


----------



## erevex552

Naked 3
Mally qvc tsv
Urban decay setting spray 
Bare minerals qvc tsv


----------



## Lena186

Clarins double serum...(again)
Clarins sensitive eye makeup remover
Sephora smart liner....(love it)


----------



## jellybebe

MissNataliie said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the Naked3 palette! I'm sure you'll have no problems exchanging because you just got it.  Do you prefer the MJ lip balm over the Fresh lip treatment?




I got a brand new perfect Naked 3, so that was great. 
As for the lip balm, I would say that I prefer the Fresh one just a little bit more just because the MJ one tastes so bad. The texture is lovely though and feels just a bit smoother than the Fresh one, so if they could just fix the waxy taste and add SPF, it would be perfect.


----------



## Lena186

What is naked3?


----------



## BarbAga

Naked3 for me, it is very pretty.


----------



## BarbAga

Lena186 said:


> What is naked3?



Eye palette by urban decay


----------



## Lena186

BarbAga said:


> Eye palette by urban decay



Thanks


----------



## MissNataliie

jellybebe said:


> I got a brand new perfect Naked 3, so that was great.
> As for the lip balm, I would say that I prefer the Fresh one just a little bit more just because the MJ one tastes so bad. The texture is lovely though and feels just a bit smoother than the Fresh one, so if they could just fix the waxy taste and add SPF, it would be perfect.




That's great news!  Thank you for telling me about the MJ lip balm! I was thinking about trying it, but I'll stick with my trusty Fresh lip treatment!


----------



## purseprincess32

Fresh lip treatment is the best out there! I own several of them/colors too. Fresh lip scrub is pretty good too but I usually make it since it's cheaper.


----------



## jellybebe

purseprincess32 said:


> Fresh lip treatment is the best out there! I own several of them/colors too. Fresh lip scrub is pretty good too but I usually make it since it's cheaper.




Agreed. I love the original and the one in the white tube. For some reason I can't get on board with the coloured ones, although honey is prob the nicest of those.


----------



## jellybebe

MissNataliie said:


> That's great news!  Thank you for telling me about the MJ lip balm! I was thinking about trying it, but I'll stick with my trusty Fresh lip treatment!




Oh anytime! Yes I would probably stick with Fresh Sugar, I can't live without it.

I also got the Chanel hand cream, it's beautiful.


----------



## Fran0421

Nars- god created the woman palette


----------



## Sweet Fire

Mixed Chicks Spring Bands


----------



## Kfoorya2

Hourglass immaculate matte foundation.


----------



## pond23

Skinn Cosmetics Collagenesis Creme Reverse

Lavanila sunscreen


----------



## sunglow

Laura Mercier Custom Artist Portfolio Color Luxuries for Eyes, Cheeks, and Lips


----------



## pond23

Bare Minerals Moisturizing Cream for dry skin
MDSolarSciences Mineral Sunsreen Creme


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel La Diva lipstick


----------



## BunnyLove

MUFE-foundation 
Josie Marin -argan oil
Nars- blush
Chanel tendre - lotion


----------



## sumita

Koh Gen Do - Cleansing Water Cloth Pack - 30 Sheets
Koh Gen Do - Cleansing Water - 3-Piece Set
Koh Gen Do - Aqua Foundation 
Koh Gen Do - UV Face Powder


----------



## sdkitty

MAC Brick-O-La lippie


----------



## Weekend shopper

Le Labo - Rose 31 perfume


----------



## Lena186

Sephora- eye shadow
Sephora compact powder
Max factor mascara
Rimmel Mascara
Clinique gel eyeliner


----------



## sanmi

Laura Mercier concealer
Bobbi brown bronzing powder
YSL foundation and powder
Chantecaille eye mask and nano face cream
Chantecaille gloss


----------



## fendifemale

Perricone Intense Pore Minimizer
Josie Maran Hair Argan Oil (free sample for redeeming 100 sephora pts)


----------



## Zanney

Tom Ford lippies in Bruised Plum and Pink Dusk. 

I just experimented with doing an ombré effect with the Bruised Plum in the corners and Pink Dust in the middle - looks like I found my holiday lip color combo!


----------



## Anna1

Koh Gen Do Cleansing Water
Clinique Moisturizing Gel


----------



## perlefine

Guerlain meteorites perles


----------



## MissNataliie

I was gifted Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Fresh After Bath Powder. It makes my skin very sparkly and pretty! I'm not sure how/when I'm going to wear it just yet. The container is huge (!) compared to my perfume!


----------



## JA_UK

MissNataliie said:


> I was gifted Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Fresh After Bath Powder. It makes my skin very sparkly and pretty! I'm not sure how/when I'm going to wear it just yet. The container is huge (!) compared to my perfume!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437598



Isn't it the best powder??!!! I got one when I visited the US earlier this year as it's not available in the UK and it's one of my favorite products!! Enjoy !!


----------



## sumita

It cosmetics naturally pretty
Lipstick queen velvet rope private party
Donna Karan deodorant
Tom ford spanish pink
Chanel charming palette
Oscar blandi heat protecting spray


----------



## MissNataliie

JA_UK said:


> Isn't it the best powder??!!! I got one when I visited the US earlier this year as it's not available in the UK and it's one of my favorite products!! Enjoy !!




Yes!! I've been wearing it non-stop during all the holiday festivities and I am in love with it! I'm glad you love it too!


----------



## Lena186

JA_UK said:


> Isn't it the best powder??!!! I got one when I visited the US earlier this year as it's not available in the UK and it's one of my favorite products!! Enjoy !!



What does it do?


----------



## TaylorLauren

Sephora haul!

-YSL Rouge Volupte in #7
-Nars Turkish Delight lipgloss
-Sephora Small Eyeshadow Brush
-Formula X for Sephora Center of My Universe
-Formula X for Sephora Nail Strengthener
-Laura Mercier Mineral Powder
-Sephora Nano Lipliner in Native Nude
-Sephora Nano Lipliner in Pleasant Plum


Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## beauty k addict

murale points redemption 

chanel
coco noir body lotion 
professional eyeliner duo 
rouge double intensite in light rose 
rouge coco lip balm


(separate purchase)

chanel
x3 hand cream 
black satin + lotus rouge nail polish


----------



## JA_UK

Lena186 said:


> What does it do?



It's just a sparkly powder that has the scent of Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## Lena186

JA_UK said:


> It's just a sparkly powder that has the scent of Coco Mademoiselle.



 sounds nice, thank u


----------



## fendifemale

Josie Maran Cleansing Oil
Lancome Rouge in Love Violette Coquette lippie


----------



## MissNataliie

Nuxe Rêve de Miel Ultra Nourishing Lip Balm
Yves Saint Laurent Glossy Stain Rebel Nude #103 Pink Taboo
And Urban Decay Half Baked eyeshadow!


----------



## MissChiara

Chloé eau de parfum
Chanel hydramax + active nutrition lip balm
Clarins crème jeunesse des mains
Lancome nutrix royal body cream
Chanel touch up brush and powder brush n 1


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Tom Ford foundation brush
Clé de Peau Beauté coinceler
La Mer  moisturizing cream


----------



## sumita

Just picked up some Eve Pearl
Eve Pearl - HD Dual Foundation 
Eve Pearl - Dual Salmon Concealer and Treat
Eve Pearl - Blush Trio Spicy Cheeks - Tan
Eve Pearl - Priming Moisturizer Treatment with Astaxanthin
Eve Pearl - Foundation Brush
Eve Pearl - Fan/Blush Brush


----------



## c0uture

Chanel Mademoiselle
MAC Heroine Lipstick
MAC Format Blush
Buxom Maldives Bronzer


----------



## pond23

Chanel Rouge Velvet in #45


----------



## thanks sixx

Chanel No. 19 Poudre EDP
Chanel Gel Purete
Chanel Ultra Correction Lift


----------



## kirsten

MAC Punk Couture, Studded Kiss and Instigator lipsticks.


----------



## Fran0421

Kora Organics cream cleanser


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My recent purchases:

NuFace Facial Toning device

Calvin Klein Eternity EDP (I bought this for nostalgic reasons -- I used to wear it 20+ years ago in college! :shame

Clinique:
Wrappings Holiday Set (Another nostalgic purchase - I wore this in my early 20s.)
SPF 50 Sunscreen
Rinse Off Foaming Cleanser
Chubby Stick Intense, Curviest Caramel
Non-Aerosol Hairspray

L'Oreal:
 Voluminous Full Definition mascara
 Lineur Intense liquid eyeliner
 Colour Riche Le Gloss, Saucy Mauve

 Maybelline:
 Great Lash Clear Brown Gel
 Instant Age Rewind Concealer, neutralizer shade

Pantene:
Pro V Volume Silicone Free Shampoo
Daily Moisture Renewal Conditioner

Sonia Kashuk concealer brush
TRESemme Tres Two Hairspray
Olay Wet Cleansing Towelettes
Crest 3D White Luxe Toothpaste

Not pictured:

Frownies patches and under eye gels
Vivant Skin Care 3% Mandelic Acid toner
A slew of Paula's Choice skin care products

I think I am done shopping for beauty products for awhile! :shame:


----------



## sammie225

urban decay naked 3


----------



## MissNataliie

Mini OPI haul! I got, from left to right: 

Original Nail Envy
Barre My Soul
Pirouette My Whistle
Nein Nein Nein OK Fine
Tasmanian Devil Made Me Do It
Deutsch You Want Me Baby
and finally, Dating A Royal! 

Another somewhat beauty related purchase was The Secret of Chanel No. 5 by Tilar Mazzeo!


----------



## Samantha S

MissNataliie said:


> Mini OPI haul! I got, from left to right:
> 
> Original Nail Envy
> Barre My Soul
> Pirouette My Whistle
> Nein Nein Nein OK Fine
> Tasmanian Devil Made Me Do It
> Deutsch You Want Me Baby
> and finally, Dating A Royal!
> 
> Another somewhat beauty related purchase was The Secret of Chanel No. 5 by Tilar Mazzeo!
> 
> View attachment 2443087



What a great opi haul! The colours are fun and beautiful; love the tiny bottles too, it's just too cute. Have fun with the colours!


----------



## Samantha S

sammie225 said:


> urban decay naked 3



Lovely natural colours; it's so pretty. Oh yes, you look beautiful.


----------



## MissNataliie

Samantha S said:


> What a great opi haul! The colours are fun and beautiful; love the tiny bottles too, it's just too cute. Have fun with the colours!




Thank you!


----------



## pmburk

Thayer's rose witch hazel toner
Trader Joe's Midsummer Night's Cream body lotion
Orlando Pita argan oil 

Few more Elf items to finish out my travel kit:
2 holiday eyeshadow palettes
Back shimmer liner pencil
Eyebrow treat & tame
Hydrating primer
3 jumbo lip gloss sticks


----------



## petiteish

I'm relatively new to makeup, but in the past two months, I've stocked up on a few beauty guru/vlogger/blogger favorites (am getting married and thinking about doing my own makeup):
clarisonic mia
lancome teint idole foundation
beauty blender
eyeko eyeliner
YSL touche eclat
urban decay all nighter setting spray
Naked 2 pallette 

I have yet to try the last two. Actually, I have a question for you ladies. I am thinking about exchanging the Naked2 for the original naked since I have warm toned skin and have heard that the original is better. Anyone have any experience with returning/exchanging part of an order after using ebate? I don't want my exchange to invalidate my entire rebate for the purchase, when I bought a bunch of these other pricey items. Thanks in advance for your response!


----------



## Rina337

Low on TF black orchid. Adore the scent.i also layer other scents on top...

And giving Sisley's express flower gel a try..


----------



## erevex552

MArc Jacobd the Face II brush (love)
Tarte Maracuja foundation 
It Cosmetics CC cream
It Cosmetics redness corrector
Inglot eyeliner brush #11
Sephora brow pencil dark brown


----------



## sanmi

Bought Chantecaille lip gloss and future skin ivory color, Chanel powder and HD perfecting powder.


----------



## ews

Mac eyeliner: Mystery and Raven
Mac mineralize Skinfinish : soft & gentle
NCLA Holos: vacation to mars


----------



## Ghettoe

Bought some UD shadows and custom palette.


----------



## maloneyxo

I just bought MAC Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder, Clarins BB cream and MAC lip liner pencil in Spice


----------



## glitterpear83

I picked up MAC lipglass in Hellbound.  First MAC product for me in a long while.


----------



## Samantha S

rynamyn said:


> I picked up MAC lipglass in Hellbound.  First MAC product for me in a long while.
> 
> View attachment 2446762



Nice colour; have fun wearing it.


----------



## sunglow

Real Techniques Miracle Complexion Sponge
Nars Sheer Matte foundation


----------



## sanmi

Some skincare and makeup


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I just got a ton of stuff. Will post in a min.


----------



## brittany0859

Clinique Mild Toning Lotion

L'ooctaine hand cream

Peter Thomas Roth Retinol Fusion PM

Alpha Hydrox Skin Lightener 

Anastasia Brow Wiz Pencil

Alterna Bamboo Thickening Spray 

Rapid Lash


----------



## pond23

MAC Cosmo lipstick (B2MAC)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ok here's mine
Xmas money lol


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ok here's mine
> Xmas money lol
> View attachment 2448023


 
WOW - nice haul!! You got a lot of great items!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

HermesNewbie said:


> WOW - nice haul!! You got a lot of great items!



Thanks HB


----------



## ews

Fun times!! I'll post my recent purchases tonight.


----------



## ews

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ok here's mine
> Xmas money lol
> View attachment 2448023



Fun haul.!!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Here is my recent small haul:

1) Marc Jacobs Blacquer High Liner - OMG I LOVE this! Best eyeliner pencil ever! Super dark black, doesn't smear once set and lasts a bit longer than UD Perversion. Also doesn't make my contact lenses blurry like UD Perversion can do sometimes

2) Hourglass Siren Lipgloss. The red shimmer particles are crazily beautiful! Ultraglam, love it!

3) Clean Skin rollerball fragrance. I enjoy this subtle scent after having been more into heavy and foody scents

4) NARS Turkish Delight, my fav pale gloss right now, especially layered over MAC Creme de Nude

5) Two benefit birthday goodies from Sephora. A Mascara and the Watts up highlighter. 

6) Ole Henriksen African Red Tea Mousse, great cleanser! Especially with the Clarisonic MIA


----------



## jellybebe

CrackBerryCream said:


> Here is my recent small haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Marc Jacobs Blacquer High Liner - OMG I LOVE this! Best eyeliner pencil ever! Super dark black, doesn't smear once set and lasts a bit longer than UD Perversion. Also doesn't make my contact lenses blurry like UD Perversion can do sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Hourglass Siren Lipgloss. The red shimmer particles are crazily beautiful! Ultraglam, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Clean Skin rollerball fragrance. I enjoy this subtle scent after having been more into heavy and foody scents
> 
> 
> 
> 4) NARS Turkish Delight, my fav pale gloss right now, especially layered over MAC Creme de Nude
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Two benefit birthday goodies from Sephora. A Mascara and the Watts up highlighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Ole Henriksen African Red Tea Mousse, great cleanser! Especially with the Clarisonic MIA




Do you find UD Perversion runny though? It smears all over my eyes. I prefer the regular UD pencil. However I'm really tempted to try the MJ one! I have the pen one and it works well but I like pencils better overall.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

jellybebe said:


> Do you find UD Perversion runny though? It smears all over my eyes. I prefer the regular UD pencil. However I'm really tempted to try the MJ one! I have the pen one and it works well but I like pencils better overall.



Yes! Despite setting on my contact lenses it get's smeared below my eyes... still less than MAC Feline, which is the worst offender. The only regular UD pencil I have is Rockstar, which in comparison to Blacquer is also transferring below my eyes, but it doesn't stick to my contact lenses thank goodness...I read reviews on Sephora before buying and the only complaint seems to be that the line can't be drawn as a fine one since you can't really sharpen it even with the built in sharpener. But as I use the MJ for waterlining only it works fab


----------



## MissNataliie

^^^ CrackBerryCream, does the MJ stick to your contacts? I tightline my eyes with MAC's gel liner and if I'm not careful I'll accidentally mark my contacts and I'll see nothing but black until I clean my contacts, haha!


----------



## jellybebe

CrackBerryCream said:


> Yes! Despite setting on my contact lenses it get's smeared below my eyes... still less than MAC Feline, which is the worst offender. The only regular UD pencil I have is Rockstar, which in comparison to Blacquer is also transferring below my eyes, but it doesn't stick to my contact lenses thank goodness...I read reviews on Sephora before buying and the only complaint seems to be that the line can't be drawn as a fine one since you can't really sharpen it even with the built in sharpener. But as I use the MJ for waterlining only it works fab




Ooh thanks! I have yet to find something to tight line my eyes effectively - everything runs!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

CrackBerryCream said:


> Here is my recent small haul:
> 
> 1) Marc Jacobs Blacquer High Liner - OMG I LOVE this! Best eyeliner pencil ever! Super dark black, doesn't smear once set and lasts a bit longer than UD Perversion. Also doesn't make my contact lenses blurry like UD Perversion can do sometimes
> 
> 2) Hourglass Siren Lipgloss. The red shimmer particles are crazily beautiful! Ultraglam, love it!
> 
> 3) Clean Skin rollerball fragrance. I enjoy this subtle scent after having been more into heavy and foody scents
> 
> 4) NARS Turkish Delight, my fav pale gloss right now, especially layered over MAC Creme de Nude
> 
> 5) Two benefit birthday goodies from Sephora. A Mascara and the Watts up highlighter.
> 
> 6) Ole Henriksen African Red Tea Mousse, great cleanser! Especially with the Clarisonic MIA


 
Nice haul! I just recently ordered NARS Turkish Delight.


----------



## floridasun8

No pics, but just purchased:

1) YSL Touche Eclat - No. 2
2) Sephora CC cream - my main foundation is MUFE, but I wanted something quicker and cheaper for days when I just needed something on my face for running errands, etc. but didn't want to use up the expensive stuff
3) Olay Pro-X Cleaning System - have always wanted to try the clarisonics, but can't see justifying the cost until I find out if I like these little devices or not
4) Philosophy Beauty skincare set
5) Chanel Le Volume de Chanel mascara

oh and I also treated myself to my first botox treatment last week    The jury is still out on that one.


----------



## Classygame

floridasun8 said:


> No pics, but just purchased:
> 
> 1) YSL Touche Eclat - No. 2
> 2) Sephora CC cream - my main foundation is MUFE, but I wanted something quicker and cheaper for days when I just needed something on my face for running errands, etc. but didn't want to use up the expensive stuff
> 3) Olay Pro-X Cleaning System - have always wanted to try the clarisonics, but can't see justifying the cost until I find out if I like these little devices or not
> 4) Philosophy Beauty skincare set
> 5) Chanel Le Volume de Chanel mascara
> 
> oh and I also treated myself to my first botox treatment last week    The jury is still out on that one.



Le Volume de Chanel = .  Such a great mascara!

I've really been wanting to try the YSL Touche Eclat.  I've been using a MAC highlighter pen (Light Boost, I think?) but I'm not really happy with it.


----------



## Classygame

My most recent purchases:

- Hourglass Icon lipstick
- UD Naked 3, but I haven't used it yet
- UD Naked 2, finally caved and bought it... LOVE!
- UD De-Slick setting spray
- Lorac Platinum Status eyeshadow palette
- Tarte of Giving Holiday set
- MAC Viva Glam I lipstick
- theBalm pack of three Instain blushes


----------



## floridasun8

Classygame said:


> Le Volume de Chanel = .  Such a great mascara!
> 
> I've really been wanting to try the YSL Touche Eclat.  I've been using a MAC highlighter pen (Light Boost, I think?) but I'm not really happy with it.




I'm not familiar with the MAC pen, but definitely try the YSL!   I never was that interested in them before as I have so many highlighters/ illuminators that I use after foundation like High Beam, Sephora highlighter, Laura Geller highlighter, etc. but I received a sample of the YSL and tried it on before my foundation and was amazed at the difference!  It really is that drastic of an improvement!


----------



## Lena186

floridasun8 said:


> I'm not familiar with the MAC pen, but definitely try the YSL!   I never was that interested in them before as I have so many highlighters/ illuminators that I use after foundation like High Beam, Sephora highlighter, Laura Geller highlighter, etc. but I received a sample of the YSL and tried it on before my foundation and was amazed at the difference!  It really is that drastic of an improvement!



So you think that wearing them before the foundation gives a better result ?


----------



## MissNataliie

Classygame said:


> My most recent purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> - Hourglass Icon lipstick
> 
> - UD Naked 3, but I haven't used it yet
> 
> - UD Naked 2, finally caved and bought it... LOVE!
> 
> - UD De-Slick setting spray
> 
> - Lorac Platinum Status eyeshadow palette
> 
> - Tarte of Giving Holiday set
> 
> - MAC Viva Glam I lipstick
> 
> - theBalm pack of three Instain blushes




How is the Hourglass lipstick? I've been wanting to try it! The Naked2 palette is amazing, I use it everyday! I also love the UD setting sprays, it's one of the best makeup items I've ever bought because it keeps my makeup perfect through rain, wind, snow, and even an hour and a half long hot yoga session! Sorry for rambling, I just love it so!


----------



## purseprincess32

I have lots of makeup from the holidays that were new palettes/products etc. However, I decided to try one of the Revlon Lacquer balms in Demure 105. It's ok but I still like my Tarte Lipsurgence and Nars Lip pencils better.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My recent purchases:

Armani Eyes to Kill Mascara and Luminous Silk Foundation
Guerlain Meteorites
YSL Touche Éclat
Nars Lip Glosses in Turkish Delight, Bad Education & Cou de Coeur

From Bath & Body Works:
CO Bigelow lip glosses in Violet Mint and Plum Mint
Dazzle*licious Brilliant Berry lip gloss

Smart FX Smart Eye Wrinkle Life eye cream
Intelligent Beauty Labs Firming Eye Cream
Biologique Recherché Lotion P50V
Lavanila Deodorant in Vanilla Lavender
Dior Crème de Rose Smoothing Plumping Lip Balm


----------



## Fran0421

MissNataliie said:


> How is the Hourglass lipstick? I've been wanting to try it! The Naked2 palette is amazing, I use it everyday! I also love the UD setting sprays, it's one of the best makeup items I've ever bought because it keeps my makeup perfect through rain, wind, snow, and even an hour and a half long hot yoga session! Sorry for rambling, I just love it so!



Do you have combo skin Natalie? I want to find a good spray/primer where I don't have to constantly re-touch with powder. The UD setting spray sounds good!


----------



## Fran0421

floridasun8 said:


> I'm not familiar with the MAC pen, but definitely try the YSL!   I never was that interested in them before as I have so many highlighters/ illuminators that I use after foundation like High Beam, Sephora highlighter, Laura Geller highlighter, etc. but I received a sample of the YSL and tried it on before my foundation and was amazed at the difference!  It really is that drastic of an improvement!





Lena186 said:


> So you think that wearing them before the foundation gives a better result ?



Ohhh interesting! What does it do for you before the foundation? I use the pen as a vshape under my eyes to brighten them.


----------



## floridasun8

Fran0421 said:


> Ohhh interesting! What does it do for you before the foundation? I use the pen as a vshape under my eyes to brighten them.




I always use my touché éclat before foundation but afterwards I still brush on a bit of a powder illuminator for an added effect and shimmer. 

I use mine under my eyes, off the sides of my nose, down the center of my nose, under my eyebrows and in the cupids bow above my lip.  I stipple on my foundation with a beauty blender instead of swiping it on so it may make a difference but it really does provide a very dimensional look to my face instead of all being 1 foundation color and brighten up those areas.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Devacurl Set it Free


----------



## Lena186

Fran0421 said:


> Ohhh interesting! What does it do for you before the foundation? I use the pen as a vshape under my eyes to brighten them.



Thank you Fran I stopped using it awhile ago but I always think maybe it was the way I used to apply it by.


----------



## Classygame

MissNataliie said:


> How is the Hourglass lipstick? I've been wanting to try it! The Naked2 palette is amazing, I use it everyday! I also love the UD setting sprays, it's one of the best makeup items I've ever bought because it keeps my makeup perfect through rain, wind, snow, and even an hour and a half long hot yoga session! Sorry for rambling, I just love it so!




The hourglass lipstick is gorgeous!! You have to let it sit on your lips without moving for like 30 seconds after application, but then that sucker doesn't budge for hours. Love!

And yes, the UD spray is incredible. I've had the All Nighter for a long time, but decided to try the De-Slick because my t-zone gets so oily, and it works like a charm!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Classygame

floridasun8 said:


> I'm not familiar with the MAC pen, but definitely try the YSL!   I never was that interested in them before as I have so many highlighters/ illuminators that I use after foundation like High Beam, Sephora highlighter, Laura Geller highlighter, etc. but I received a sample of the YSL and tried it on before my foundation and was amazed at the difference!  It really is that drastic of an improvement!




Oh snap, I got one of those samples too! I forgot! I'll have to give it a try. I never thought to try it under the foundation, either.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MissNataliie

Fran0421 said:


> Do you have combo skin Natalie? I want to find a good spray/primer where I don't have to constantly re-touch with powder. The UD setting spray sounds good!




Yes I do! I powder my t-zone in the morning (I'm currently using a MUFE powder) and set my makeup with the UD spray and I'm set for the entire day!


----------



## MissNataliie

Classygame said:


> The hourglass lipstick is gorgeous!! You have to let it sit on your lips without moving for like 30 seconds after application, but then that sucker doesn't budge for hours. Love!
> 
> And yes, the UD spray is incredible. I've had the All Nighter for a long time, but decided to try the De-Slick because my t-zone gets so oily, and it works like a charm!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thank you for the info! Gosh the Hourglass lipstick sounds amazing. I might have to get myself one!  I'm glad the De-Slick spray works for you! I've only used the All Nighter but I may try the De-Slick one next!


----------



## wekilledcouture

Nail polish organizer for my chanel vernis!


----------



## floridasun8

Classygame said:


> Oh snap, I got one of those samples too! I forgot! I'll have to give it a try. I never thought to try it under the foundation, either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I'm actually kind of shocked that so many use touché éclat in another way...maybe after foundation?  

Even though I can't stand her  lol, there are some "kim kardashian" look videos all over youtube and I think even touché éclat videos that show to put it on before foundation.  I think even if you search for contour and highlight videos, most that I have seen also highlight before foundation.  I use other highlighters and illuminators after, but never even considered using YSL any other way.


----------



## floridasun8

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2456113
> 
> 
> Nail polish organizer for my chanel vernis!



What a beautiful setup you have there on your vanity!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2456113
> 
> 
> Nail polish organizer for my chanel vernis!


 
So pretty!


----------



## ranniew

Erno Laszlo sea mud soap and Dior lip glow!


----------



## Fran0421

I don't like Kim either but I was always interested in that highlighting technique of hers except I was so worried it would look too caked on! I will try with that YSL one!



floridasun8 said:


> I'm actually kind of shocked that so many use touché éclat in another way...maybe after foundation?
> 
> Even though I can't stand her  lol, there are some "kim kardashian" look videos all over youtube and I think even touché éclat videos that show to put it on before foundation.  I think even if you search for contour and highlight videos, most that I have seen also highlight before foundation.  I use other highlighters and illuminators after, but never even considered using YSL any other way.


----------



## Fran0421

Awesome  I will purchase that setting spray good! Do you mind me asking which MUFE powder it is? Is it a translucent one? we don't have MUFE in Australia but was always interested in their products. 



MissNataliie said:


> Yes I do! I powder my t-zone in the morning (I'm currently using a MUFE powder) and set my makeup with the UD spray and I'm set for the entire day!


----------



## MissNataliie

Fran0421 said:


> Awesome  I will purchase that setting spray good! Do you mind me asking which MUFE powder it is? Is it a translucent one? we don't have MUFE in Australia but was always interested in their products.




I've been using the MUFE HD Microfinish Powder, and yes it's translucent! I love it! 

There is a powder that I'm pretty sure can be found in Australia by RMS Beauty (Miranda Kerr, among others, is a big fan of it!) it's called "Un" Powder and it's contains the exact same ingredient as the MUFE powder. If you can't get the MUFE powder, that one may be easier to get!


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

GlamGlow Thirstymud Hydrating Treatment at Sephora


And starting a new skin care regimen with Chanel Mousse Confort Foaming Cream Cleanser
Chanel Lotion Confort Silky Soothing Toner
Chanel Hydra Beauty Serum
Chanel Hydra Beauty Cream
Chanel Ultra Correction Lift Eye Cream
And a sample of Chanel Le Blanc oil-gel makeup remover all from Dillard's 

Excited to try it all! My skin is dry and peeling from being confined to the house in this cold weather!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ranniew said:


> Erno Laszlo sea mud soap and Dior lip glow!


 
I love the Dior lip glow, such a great product!

Have you used the Laszlo soap before? How do you like it?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

MrsHoneycutt said:


> View attachment 2457177
> 
> GlamGlow Thirstymud Hydrating Treatment at Sephora
> View attachment 2457178
> 
> And starting a new skin care regimen with Chanel Mousse Confort Foaming Cream Cleanser
> Chanel Lotion Confort Silky Soothing Toner
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Serum
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Cream
> Chanel Ultra Correction Lift Eye Cream
> And a sample of Chanel Le Blanc oil-gel makeup remover all from Dillard's
> 
> Excited to try it all! My skin is dry and peeling from being confined to the house in this cold weather!!


 
Nice haul! Chanel makes such gorgeous bottles/jars!


----------



## MissNataliie

I just picked these up and I'm super excited!

Chanel Le Crayon Lèvres in 31 Tulip (my first Chanel lip liner!) and Josie Maran Argan Cleansing Oil (my first Josie Maran / oil cleanser). And a few Boscia skincare samples from Sephora. I love getting new beauty products!


----------



## Fran0421

Thanks for the recommendation  I will give that one a go! 



MissNataliie said:


> I've been using the MUFE HD Microfinish Powder, and yes it's translucent! I love it!
> 
> There is a powder that I'm pretty sure can be found in Australia by RMS Beauty (Miranda Kerr, among others, is a big fan of it!) it's called "Un" Powder and it's contains the exact same ingredient as the MUFE powder. If you can't get the MUFE powder, that one may be easier to get!


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

HermesNewbie said:


> Nice haul! Chanel makes such gorgeous bottles/jars!




I agree!! It's gorgeous!! And my skin feels amazing today!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## MissNataliie

Fran0421 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation  I will give that one a go!




Tell me how it goes when you do!


----------



## ranniew

HermesNewbie said:


> I love the Dior lip glow, such a great product!
> 
> Have you used the Laszlo soap before? How do you like it?



Nope, first try at the Laszlo soap. So far so good, feels VERY clean after use and doesn't dry the skin out.


----------



## princesspig

Estee Lauder Private Collection Tuberose Gardenia perfume - it was a gift box with 30 ml and a purse spray (4 ml), and it was even on sale with 50% discount.


----------



## mcb100

Global Keratin color safe moisturizing conditioner


----------



## Samia

Just getting into nails


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Fun polish!


----------



## Lena186

Samia said:


> Just getting into nails
> View attachment 2460621



Very nice pick


----------



## pmburk

Over the weekend:

Physician's Formula Happy Booster powder in translucent
Physician's Formula blush in Brunette
Bath & Body Works shower gels in Paris Nights and Capri Seaside Citrus
Maybelline Fit Me foundation stick for travel kit


----------



## gimmepurses

Benefit's groovy kind of love kit - eyeshadows blend easily so it helps me get out the door faster for work every morning!  There is still a pile left of freebies I got over the holidays from Sephora so I need to start using them!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Kinky Curly Curling Custard


----------



## Sweet Fire

Fresh body wash & lotion


----------



## wekilledcouture

Everything i need to start doing my own acrylics! Will save so much money and mean I don't have to wait ages at the salon!


----------



## maloneyxo

Today I bought Babyliss Salon Ceramic rollers, Maybelline Baby Lips, MAC lashes, MAC Pro lipstick in Sensual Sparks and Benefit They're Real mascara


----------



## Sweet Fire

Guerlain lipstick


----------



## fendifemale

Mario Badescu Cucumber Cleansing Lotion
Carols Daughter Monoi anti breakage spray


----------



## fendifemale

MissNataliie said:


> I just picked these up and I'm super excited!
> 
> Chanel Le Crayon Lèvres in 31 Tulip (my first Chanel lip liner!) and Josie Maran Argan Cleansing Oil (my first Josie Maran / oil cleanser). And a few Boscia skincare samples from Sephora. I love getting new beauty products!
> 
> View attachment 2457950


I have this cleansing oil. Do you like it?


----------



## MissNataliie

fendifemale said:


> I have this cleansing oil. Do you like it?



Honestly I haven't used it yet! I'm waiting for my current cleanser to run out before I start up on the Josie Maran cleanser. How do you like it? I'm heard many good things!


----------



## princesspig

The new Guerlain Meteorites in Medium.


----------



## Lena186

L'occitane shower almond oil. Love it it's amazing the smell and everything


----------



## MissNataliie

I got a few more bottles of OPI nail lacquer! 
Samoan Sand: a warm nude color. 
Cajun Shrimp: a very warm red, almost orange, with a hint of pink depending on the light. 
Black Onyx: Pure black and very shiny!
and OPI's own Top Coat and Chip Skip, and several of the Gwen Stafani colors!


----------



## Lena186

Givenchy small travel makeup palette...so cute


----------



## fendifemale

MissNataliie said:


> Honestly I haven't used it yet! I'm waiting for my current cleanser to run out before I start up on the Josie Maran cleanser. How do you like it? I'm heard many good things!



It does make your face soft and melts makeup away. I bought it cause sephora gave me a small trial size one for my bday. I used it to remove makeup and loved it so I invested in the full size bottle.


----------



## fendifemale

Lancome Exfoliance Confort exfoliating cream (came with a gorgeous cosmetics bag that held multi vital night cream, Hypnose drama mascara trial, eyeliner, Miracle Juicy Tube full size, and Genifique youth serum). Whew!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Kate Somerville Oil free serum


----------



## wekilledcouture

Bobbie brown bb cream and Khiels hand cream for my man!


----------



## MissNataliie

fendifemale said:


> It does make your face soft and melts makeup away. I bought it cause sephora gave me a small trial size one for my bday. I used it to remove makeup and loved it so I invested in the full size bottle.




I'm glad it worked for you so well! I've just started to use it and it's unlike anything I've ever tried before; I love it! I feel as though it makes my skin complexion more evenly toned, but I may just be fooling myself. It also smells great!


----------



## Carson123

Milani Liquid Eye liquid-like eyeliner in black and Smashbox camera ready cc cream in medium/light (though I'm wondering if light might be a better match for me in the winter).


----------



## Kansashalo

Lena186 said:


> Givenchy small travel makeup palette...so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471857


----------



## NurseKelly

A homemade, natural body scrub from Wegman's.  I've never been so happy with a body scrub!  My skin feels smoother than it ever has.


----------



## angelalam5

3 jumbo sized bottles of Philosophy's Amazing Grace shower gel/shampoo


----------



## wekilledcouture

New chanel vernis in charivari and lipstick in la somptouse!


----------



## PrettyPeanut

Oribe Signature Shampoo & Conditioner


----------



## abandonedimages

Lorac pro palette and the Naked 2 palette. Love them both!


----------



## Fran0421

Illamasqua cream pigment in hollow 
Sunday riley eyeshadow in burnt egglplant 
Rimmel Match Perfection in 100 ivory ( wanted to test out a drugstore foundation)
Hourglass Mineral veil primer


----------



## Karheart

MissNataliie said:


> I'm glad it worked for you so well! I've just started to use it and it's unlike anything I've ever tried before; I love it! I feel as though it makes my skin complexion more evenly toned, but I may just be fooling myself. It also smells great!


 
This sounds amazing. I'm going to splurge on it this weekend.


----------



## Karheart

Naked 3 palette
Benefit They're Real Mascara

Trying to decide if I need Naked and Naked 2....


----------



## MissNataliie

Karheart said:


> This sounds amazing. I'm going to splurge on it this weekend.




Tell us how you like it when you get it!  The only downside I can possibly think of with the cleanser is that it cleanses so deeply that it takes most of my self tanner off in the morning. But of course it's not the worst thing in the world.


----------



## MissNataliie

Karheart said:


> Naked 3 palette
> Benefit They're Real Mascara
> 
> Trying to decide if I need Naked and Naked 2....




I say you definitely need the Naked2 palette! I have the Naked and Naked2 palette and I use the Naked2 everyday, but honestly I've only used the Naked palette a few times. How do you like the Naked3 palette so far?


----------



## Lena186

Clarins one step cleanser
Clarins eye makeup remover
Sephora liquid eyeliner (love this one)
Dior eye pencil (it's my favorite)


----------



## Deppaholic

Karheart said:


> Naked 3 palette
> Benefit They're Real Mascara
> 
> Trying to decide if I need Naked and Naked 2....


YES YES you do


----------



## Sweet Fire

Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro #504


----------



## Haan

Inglot recently opened its first store in manila so i had to get a decent visit  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

Haan said:


> View attachment 2477310
> 
> 
> Inglot recently opened its first store in manila so i had to get a decent visit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I've never been to Inglot. Is it that good? Let us know when you try them


----------



## Haan

Lena186 said:


> I've never been to Inglot. Is it that good? Let us know when you try them




Eye shadows are nice and they have this freedom palette, you get to customize what you like to get. Lip liners are great too.


----------



## Lena186

Haan said:


> Eye shadows are nice and they have this freedom palette, you get to customize what you like to get. Lip liners are great too.



Thank you dear


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac Pro to Go palette from Sephora
Origins A Perfect World Age-Defense Treatment Lotion with White Tea
Lancome Hypnose drama mascara
Hanae Mori Butterfly Body Lotion
YSL Candy balm-Dewy Papaya


----------



## purseprincess32

I forgot Dior Creme De Rose-lip balm/treatment
Milani -Eyeshadow primer dupe for Urban Decay Primer potion. I still use my UD eye shadow primer but this dupe is so much cheaper and still keeps my shadows long wearing and zero creasing.


----------



## bnjj

Lorac Unzipped Palette


----------



## katemj

Fresh sugar tinted lip balm


----------



## sumita

Mally perfect prep eye brightener 
Malloy bulletproof essentials
Marc jacobs bronze brush
Marc jacobs the conceal brush
Marc jacobs foundation #1 brush
Hourglass ambient blush in radiant magenta


----------



## MrsTGreen

Naked2 palette


----------



## MissNataliie

Hourglass Cosmetics Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil and, my first Guerlain product, Maxi Lash mascara! Ignore the glare, the little gold tube is just too shiny apparently


----------



## purseprincess32

Today I wanted to try out the L'Oreal Extraordinarie Color Riche Liquid lipstick/gloss. 
I purchased shades Nude Ballet & Caramel Solo which are both highly pigmented and smooth on the lips. This liquid lipstick/gloss is very moisturizing yet not very long wearing.. I would say good for 5-6 hrs.


----------



## pond23

Hourglass Cosmetics Mood Exposure Blush (still hasn't arrived yet)


----------



## Classygame

MissNataliie said:


> Hourglass Cosmetics Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil and, my first Guerlain product, Maxi Lash mascara! Ignore the glare, the little gold tube is just too shiny apparently
> View attachment 2482849




I'm always looking for a great new mascara, and I love the Guerlain products I've tried. Please let me know how you like that mascara!


----------



## Kynya

-Smashbox Full Exposure Palette 
-Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer Kit
-Buxom Divine Goddess Illuminator 
-Buxom Hot Escapes Bronzer
-Nars Blush - Lovejoy
-Sephora Perfect Mist Airbrush Foundation
-Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer


----------



## princesspig

Shiseido Ibuki cleanser


----------



## MissNataliie

Classygame said:


> I'm always looking for a great new mascara, and I love the Guerlain products I've tried. Please let me know how you like that mascara!




Well, so far, I absolutely love it! I've only used it twice, but I already think it's perfect. I was using Dior Iconic Overcurl before this and while I still love the Overcurl, I definitely prefer Guerlain's Maxi Lash. 

Both mascaras are impressive and deliver huge lashes. Overcurl, however, was very clumpy and gave me spider lashes. Maxi Lash gives me the equal amount of drama without the spider effect. Maxi Lash is very easy to remove, but stays on all day. It's also very easy to layer with! According to Guerlain, Maxi Lash is infused with good for your lashes ingredients that will improve them in the long run. I was pretty much sold when I learned that!  Overall, Guerlain Maxi Lash is very dark, delivers great length, and gives me lots of volume. It makes my lashes look full and big without getting crusty or flaking off. I feel like it really opens my eyes and makes them pop!


----------



## ChloeRobinson

-Etude house brow pencil in Black color
-Nyx soft matte lip cream(Tokyo & Amsterdam)
-Celeteque Moisturizer
-Nivea Lip balm
-petroleum Jelly
-Body scrub


----------



## bubbleloba

Dior Rouge Dior in Darling (it's a bright pink)


----------



## sunglow

Nars Narsissist palette
Urban Decay 24/7 lip pencil in Deep
NYX Badunkadunk mascara
Vaseline Rosy Lips
Maybelline Full 'N Soft mascara
Maybelline gel eyeliner
Clarisonic Satin Precision brush head
Avalon Organics Vitamin C lip balm


----------



## Fran0421

Kiehl's avocado eye cream


----------



## Ligea77

Nars Narsissist palette
Sunday Rilety tinted primer
Clinique take off the day cleansing balm
Nars Dolce Vita lipstick(went through my 1st tube really quick!)


----------



## c0uture

Chloe Perfume
Clinique Liquid Facial Soap
NARS Train Bleu Lip Pencil (Sold out almost everywhere.. Got the second to last one at Bloomies today!)
Black Opal Total Coverage Concealing Foundation (Truly Topaz)
NARS The Multiple (Na Pali Coast)
L'Occitane Rose 4 Reines Hand Cream


----------



## MissNataliie

A few impulse buys! 
Chanel Rouge Coco lipstick in 48 Sentiment - I've been very preoccupied by early 60's, sex kitten makeup lately and I felt like a bombshell when I tried this on. It's the perfect nude, kissable lipstick for me!
Bite Beauty Agave Lip Mask - I tried it on just for fun while leaving the store, but I practically ran in my 100mm heels back to the store to buy it. It's SO good!


----------



## Tiare

1) Peter Thomas Roth's Camu Camu Sleeping Mask. It hasn't broken me out... yet. Not sure if I notice much in the way of improvement. Maybe a slight brightening of my overall face and decreasing of dark marks. I'll keep using it, as long as I don't break out.

2) Dior Addict lipstick in Fashion Week. Very slippery and easy to wear plummy pink. Half the reason I bought it is the silly, iridescent packaging that makes me happy


----------



## Ligea77

MissNataliie said:


> View attachment 2486748
> 
> 
> A few impulse buys!
> Chanel Rouge Coco lipstick in 48 Sentiment - I've been very preoccupied by early 60's, sex kitten makeup lately and I felt like a bombshell when I tried this on. It's the perfect nude, kissable lipstick for me!
> Bite Beauty Agave Lip Mask - I tried it on just for fun while leaving the store, but I practically ran in my 100mm heels back to the store to buy it. It's SO good!


 I'm interested in the lip mask. What exactly does it do? I have the Fresh lip scrub, so do I need both?


----------



## Ligea77

Sarah Chapman hand treatment
Jack Black lip balm
Tarte lash primer
Nyx lip liners
Devacurl No poo


----------



## Sweet Fire

Aveda Rosemary Shampoo
MAC wipes
L'Occtaine hand cream


----------



## MissNataliie

Ligea77 said:


> I'm interested in the lip mask. What exactly does it do? I have the Fresh lip scrub, so do I need both?




You would definitely need both! The agave mask is just a very nourishing lip treatment. I prefer it to the Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment and the Nuxe Rêve de Miel. It has a bit of gloss to it, and you only need the tiniest bit to apply. It is more nourishing on my lips and once it leaves my lips I can still feel the effects of the balm. It lasts much longer than anything else I've used. I can still feel it when I wake up in the morning and it lasts around 8 hours with no eating or drinking. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Silversun

Just bought a L'Occitane Precious eye cream after seeing good results using a sample. I'm usually quite sceptical of moisturisers/eye creams claiming they can do much, but a week using the sample and I did feel that my dark circles and slight puffiness got noticeably better.


----------



## TwiNnie

L'Occitane Shea Butter hand cream


----------



## Lena186

I just love L'occitane!


----------



## Ligea77

MissNataliie said:


> You would definitely need both! The agave mask is just a very nourishing lip treatment. I prefer it to the Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment and the Nuxe Rêve de Miel. It has a bit of gloss to it, and you only need the tiniest bit to apply. It is more nourishing on my lips and once it leaves my lips I can still feel the effects of the balm. It lasts much longer than anything else I've used. I can still feel it when I wake up in the morning and it lasts around 8 hours with no eating or drinking. I highly recommend it.


 Thanks! Something new to add to my list!


----------



## maloneyxo

Yu-Be moisturiser after getting a sample of it in my Birchbox. This is literally the dream cream for me, healing blemishes as well as making my flaky winter skin baby soft.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I  was trying to be good & not buy any more cosmetics for a while....but I fell off the wagon. It's appropriate that one of them is titled Naughty Pink!

Lancome, YSL & Buxom


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Queen Bee eye cream (more like a balm) off Amazon. Organic, great reviews, and reduces dark circles.


----------



## MissNataliie

Xen-Tan Deep Bronze Luxe. I love it so far! It's very natural looking and super moisturizing.


----------



## tahinibeauty

Percy an Reed hairspray - best to date!


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Initiation- finally managed to hunt this down after missing out on it when it was first released. Stunning bronze.

Elemis Pro Radiance Cream Cleanser- wanted to try something new... yet to arrive

Elemis Soothing Apricot Toner- if it smells like apricots I'll be so happy


----------



## Virginiamb

La Mer Reparative Body Lotion and La Mer Hand cream.


----------



## Shopmore

I just received my Shu Uemura package today.  I can't wait to try everything out!  I hope they won't disappoint.


----------



## Fran0421

The balm instain blushes in Swiss dot and lace 
Inglot eyeshadow in 450 ( cranberry colour)


----------



## Anna1

UD brow kit &#128522;


----------



## sunglow

OPI Amazon..Amazoff
OPI Glitterchic
Revlon by Marchesa mini nail files
Rimmel Show Off lip lacquer in Stargazer
L'Oreal polish in I Like it Chunky
Deva Curl Trial & Travel Kit
Clarisonic Cashmere Cleanse brush head


----------



## Kahluakonabuddy

I wanted to see if anyone else got this amazing deal I got. I tried googling it and no such luck, so maybe someone here got this deal. I was on ULTA's website and was buying some more nail polish , translucent powder, EOS shperes, etc.. ..ANYWHOO. I always click on their sale tab to see what deals they have going on. I found Benefit's Cha Cha Tint and Sun Beam on sale for a PENNY! I thought I was dreaming. So I clicked on them and sure enough it was. So I bought ten of each, especially since the holidays were coming up. 
Anyways, did anyone else see this? 

-Kahluakonabuddy


----------



## carvedwords

UD Naked Foundation 6.0
Viktor&Rolf Flowerbomb Rollerball


----------



## sunglow

MAC Extra Dimension Blush in Pleasure Model


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Chanel pressed powder compact


----------



## Fran0421

UD Naked 3 palette 
Hourglass mineral veil primer 
Bourjois Healthy mix foundation 
Baptiste Dry Shampoo


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Nivea body lotion


----------



## mspera

Philosophy Pink Frosted Animal Cracker Shower Gel
Kate Somerville Nourish Daily Moisturizer -- fell in love with this from a sample I received. 
Avene Thermal Spring Water Spray
By Terry Baume de Rose - can't wait to try!!  
L'Occitane Shea Shower Cream

All shipped super duper fast from BeautyBar.com.  First time shopping on the site.  Great experience and awesome customer service.


----------



## angelalam5

Sephora Pro Contour brush #74
Anastasia Brow Wiz Granite


----------



## Bitten

Napoleon Auto-Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Primer

It's actually impressing me (which beauty products tend not to - I take all the whiz-bang claims with a grain of salt )


----------



## LoVeinLA

KS moisturizer
KS pimple punisher 
Naked 3
Guerlain meteorites 3
Nars eye primer


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Lancôme 3x high resolution (for my mom)
and I received all of the amazing and generous gifts that came along with the purchase! They are amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## MissNataliie

MAC eyeshadows Soba and Brun. Originally I asked the associate for Cork but somehow I was given Soba. I'm still deciding if I should go back and exchange it. 
Laura Mercier Radiance primer. I highly recommend this! 
Caudalie Moisturizing Toner. My first Caudalie product, I'm so excited! I've heard many good things about this brand. I tested their Grape Water and it really revived my makeup and refreshed my skin, so naturally I must have this as well!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Dior lipstick.. Prune Daisy 976


----------



## JaimesParke

A couple of lipstick crayons from H&M, MAC lipliner in Carbon, MAC eyeshadow in Amber Lights.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Airflash Foundation in Linen(201)


----------



## LoVeinLA

Another successful shopping day and bargain finds at Sephora! (powder brush set $10)


----------



## LoVeinLA

Lancome L'absolu rouge in Rouge Velour ( the most perfect shade of red on me)


----------



## Classygame

Don't mind the jewelry at the top, I didn't want to take a separate picture, haha.

Hourglass Ambient Lighting powder in Diffused Light, Chanel Les 4 Ombres in Spices, and NARS satin lip pencil in Luxembourg. Loving them all so far! So pretty!!


----------



## Anna1

T3 hair dryer &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bitten

Just picked up By Terry rose balm - love love love this product!!


----------



## Virginiamb

I hope it is alright I am posting this but any suggestions for a good facial cleanser.  I am 49, combination skin, and sensitive.  TIA.


----------



## MissNataliie

Classygame said:


> Don't mind the jewelry at the top, I didn't want to take a separate picture, haha.
> 
> Hourglass Ambient Lighting powder in Diffused Light, Chanel Les 4 Ombres in Spices, and NARS satin lip pencil in Luxembourg. Loving them all so far! So pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 2501939




Great haul! I love the Hourglass powder!


----------



## MissNataliie

Virginiamb said:


> I hope it is alright I am posting this but any suggestions for a good facial cleanser.  I am 49, combination skin, and sensitive.  TIA.




I also have combination skin and I've been loving Josie Maran Argan Oil Cleanser. It's very hydrating and it makes my skin so soft! It cleanses deeply and it's suitable for sensitive skin as well.


----------



## Virginiamb

MissNataliie said:


> I also have combination skin and I've been loving Josie Maran Argan Oil Cleanser. It's very hydrating and it makes my skin so soft! It cleanses deeply and it's suitable for sensitive skin as well.




Thank you very much.  I am going to look in to that one


----------



## ALVI88LEE

Nano Hyaluron & Collagen powder
PMD Personal Microdermabrasion
Banishacnescar kit


----------



## c0uture

Kiehl's Clearly Corrective White Skin Brightening Exfoliator
Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion 
Palmer's Cocoa Butter With Vitamin E (My favorite!)
ELF Eyelid Primer
Smith's Rosebud Salve
100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream


----------



## MissNataliie

Caudalie Grape Water 
MAC eyeshadows in Embark and Cork
MAC 109 eyeliner brush


----------



## Bitten

I mulled over the fragrance issue given that Prada L'Eau Ambree is now discontinued and I need a replacement for my 'date night' fragrance and today I bought:

- Chanel Allure EDT 50ml
- Chanel Allure EDT purse spray 3x 15ml
- Chanel Allure Tender Hair Mist

Pretty happy with that   though annoyed about L'Eau Ambree


----------



## Deppaholic

Bitten said:


> I mulled over the fragrance issue given that Prada L'Eau Ambree is now discontinued and I need a replacement for my 'date night' fragrance and today I bought:
> 
> - Chanel Allure EDT 50ml
> - Chanel Allure EDT purse spray 3x 15ml
> - Chanel Allure Tender Hair Mist
> 
> Pretty happy with that   though annoyed about L'Eau Ambree


Go to Fragrantica.com and pull up your Prada fragrance, and see what others say "smells like it".  I love Fragrantica.  If you love fragrance, you can find anything on there, where it's sold, etc.  Hope that helps.  On topic, I have gotten a Dior kit.  I love it.  I'm am finding these higher end products really do perform better for me.  Although, I love it all!  lol


----------



## carvedwords

Nars Coconut Grove eyeshadow
Urban Decay eyeshadows Blunt and Sellout


----------



## MissNataliie

carvedwords said:


> Nars Coconut Grove eyeshadow
> Urban Decay eyeshadows Blunt and Sellout




How do you like the NARS shadow? It looks so deep and intense in the pan, but I've never swatched it. It seems like the perfect dark brown.


----------



## carvedwords

MissNataliie said:


> How do you like the NARS shadow? It looks so deep and intense in the pan, but I've never swatched it. It seems like the perfect dark brown.



It is the perfect dark brown.  It makes for a perfect smokey eye.  I love it and it's more versatile than some think.


----------



## Rina337

Ren rose balm cleanser, Alpha-H liquid gold, manic panic atomic turquoise. (I am a Ren skincare addict)


----------



## carvedwords

Boscia the Mask Medley
Formula X The Twenty Two
Hourglass Ambiwnt Blushes in Mood Exposire, Luminous Flush, and Dim Infusion


----------



## panduhbear

ALVI88LEE said:


> Nano Hyaluron & Collagen powder
> PMD Personal Microdermabrasion
> Banishacnescar kit


i've seen some good reviews of the banish products on youtube but i'm way too scared to do it ><


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Mascara


----------



## Fran0421

Illmasqua brow cake in thunder


----------



## lifestylekitty

Estee Lauder Micro Essence optimizer


----------



## carvedwords

Lancome Visionairre and Genefique serum set


----------



## c0uture

Balenciaga Florabotanica Rollerball
Clinique Liquid Facial Soap
Soap & Glory The Righteous Butter Body Moisturizer
Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Peel Original Formula


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Rouge Volupte #3 and Kevyn Aucoin Candlelight highlighter


----------



## muneed

La Mer Radiant serum &#128513;


----------



## pond23

Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel
It Cosmetics Contour Palette

(ordered it from Ulta website)


----------



## LvoesBags

Olay Total Effects Moisturizer SPF 30
Wet n a Wild Eye Shadow Trio in (Knock on wood)
Maybelline lip color 940 (Touchable Taupe)
Maybelline Big Eyes Mascara (Love this) in Very Black


----------



## xlana

I recently ordered the Blue Algae Toner from Michael Todd & reordered the Honey & Oat Cleanser & Citrus Cream Moisturizer! It just shipped today!

I'm excited to try the toner because it's supposed to be good on acne prone skin.


----------



## sammy deer

Dior lipgloss, chanel lipgloss, living proof leave in conditioner, and chanel foundation brush ( I really needed a new one, my old brush was 8 years old


----------



## Nibella

Misoves Pure Balanced Oil and Face Wash. Awesome new niche brand that's all natural and has been great for my sensitive skin.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Tom Ford Sweet Spot lipstick


----------



## Deppaholic

Too Faced Chocolate Bar
Philosophy Pink Frosted Animal Cracker Shower Gel
Too Face Sweethearts Blush - Berry
Urban Decay Shattered Face Case (half off ladies!)
Ordered this online Ulta and it shipped today  

Daughter bought in store @ Ulta "Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation" (switching out BM) I will note that it lasted from 10am until 8pm - great coverage


----------



## Anna1

Bioderma micellar water


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Blot Powder in Medium


----------



## venusmoon70

Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Sultry.


----------



## Rina337

Ren active 7 eye gel
Ren no.1 balm cleanser
Aveda botanical kinetics exfoliator
Aveda tourmaline...cream
Alpha H liquid gold
La Roche posay anthelios Xl 50+


----------



## Weekend shopper

Giorgio Armani Maestro


----------



## Ginanimal

CoverGirl Clean Glow Blusher in Peaches. I'm really loving it right now!


----------



## sunglow

Bobbi Brown eyeshadow in Camel
NYX Mosaic Blush in Truth
Laura Mercier Artist's Palette For Eyes
Milani Brilliant Shine lip glosses in Mai-Tai, Luminous, and Sweet Grapefruit
Dove Nourishing Body Wash in Pistachio Cream with Magnolia


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Rouge Volupte lip gloss #10


----------



## BarbAga

Ginanimal said:


> CoverGirl Clean Glow Blusher in Peaches. I'm really loving it right now!



Pretty on you. You have gorgeous eyes.


----------



## LemonDrop

Beautiful Curls curl enhancing Shea butter leave in conditioner. For Wavy to Curly hair. 

I added this and the gel to my routine and the shine in my hair is insane !!!! My curls are soft and shiny. The smell is great and I can pronounce all the ingredients. I bought it at Whole Foods. 

I cannot believe how awesome my fine wavy hair looks.  

The gel is really interesting. It's not thick and goopy. It's more like a cream. It works and my waves aren't sticky curls. They are soft and shiny!!  

 this.


----------



## MissNataliie

It was my birthday this week, so I got a few beauty things for myself.  
From left to right I have: a huge pot of Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel bronzing base, a very pretty Caudalie Beauty Elixir, Makeup Forever HD Foundation, MAC Brûlée eyeshadow, MAC 187 and two 217 brushes (one is not pictured), a creamy Philosophy body wash, and MAC brush cleanser.


----------



## heiress-ox

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blushes in Diffused Heat and Radiant Magenta


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy Loveswept perfume 
Philosophy Loveswept body lotion
Peter Thomas Roth CC cream. 
Lorac Peach lipgloss
Bareminerals- Moxie lipgloss in Showoff

Before Shu Uemura stores left the USA I loved their makeup! I was sad that you can only purchase their makeup and cleansing oils/makeup removers online. They really do make the best cleansing oils for taking off your makeup. I waiting to finish with some of my other makeup stuff before I purchase one of their cleansing oils again since its quite expensive.


----------



## pond23

Ordered from online:

Armour Beauty lip gloss in Hello
Ilia Illuminator
Wayne Goss 02 brush


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl




----------



## mcb100

Had such a fun day today shopping for a skincare regime:


--Diorshow mascara in Black
--Nars lipgloss in Striptease
--Shiseido Pureness deep cleansing foam
--Shiseido Pureness balancing softener
--Shiseido Pureness oil-free matifying moisturizer
--Shiseido White Lucent anti dark circles eye cream
--Korres Wild Rose + Vitamin C advanced brightening sleeping facial
--Clarisonic deep pore cleansing brush head (my old one is like 8 months old. I know you're supposed to replace every 3 months. :shame: )
Free sample of Korres yogurt sleeping facial
Free sample of Philosophy Hope in A Jar eye cream
Free sample of Shiseido instant eye and lip makeup remover
Free sample of Philosophy Purity cleansing gel
Free sample of one Shiseido facial cotton pad
Free sample of Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet perfume
Free sample of Versace Bright Crystal perfume
5 Free samples of Versace Bright Crystal Absolu perfume
  (and yes, the SA's at this particular Sephora location are always super friendly, super nice, and very very generous with free samples) 


I love all my purchases so far and can't wait to get started taking care of my skin.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Restock for the 2nd time on the La
Prairie Emulsion cellulaire radiance SPF 30. 

For the 4th time Anastasia Clear brow gel. 

For the 2nd time REN Moroccan rose otto ultra-moisture body oil. 

First time b The Eyebrow Experts brow powder and eyebrow gel


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Top Secrets Natural Action Exfoliator


----------



## LoVeinLA

My latest purchase from Saks! (They forgot my free gift that comes with this purchase. Grr)


----------



## c0uture

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Oil Free Toner
Benefit POREfessional Mini Primer
MAC Raizin Blush
MAC Pro Longwear Concealer
MAC Fluidline Eyeliner


----------



## MrsTGreen

Clean & Clear Cleansing Wipes
Dove Shea Butter Bar Soap


----------



## Fran0421

Nars sheer glow 
Nars radiant eye concealer 
Nars Laguna bronzer 
Smashbox waterpoof kohl eyeliner in bare 
Laura Mercier secret camouflage ( it is my
second one, love this concealer)


----------



## Fran0421

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> View attachment 2526358



I really want to try that makeup forever concealer! How are you liking it? Good for under eyes?


----------



## buildinthedream

I need to go shopping, so this is really nice to see what other people are buying for great ideas!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Fran0421 said:


> I really want to try that makeup forever concealer! How are you liking it? Good for under eyes?



I really like it a lot it's the perfect consistency so it does not cake up as long as applied properly this is my second tube it took me a whole year to finish my last one. It also good to cover any pimples or red spots.


----------



## sunglow

PTR Mineral SPF 45
Simple Gel Moisturizer
Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Liquid Sunscreen
Real Techniques Retractable Kabuki Brush
MAC Face and Body foundation
Alba Botanica Drink It Up Coconut Milk Leave In Conditioning Mist
Urban Decay eyeliners
Maybelline Color Tattoo in Caramel Cool
CoverGirl Tru Magic Skin Perfector


----------



## Fran0421

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I really like it a lot it's the perfect consistency so it does not cake up as long as applied properly this is my second tube it took me a whole year to finish my last one. It also good to cover any pimples or red spots.



Thank you for the reply  it sounds great! I can't wait to try it out when I get my hands on it.


----------



## Fran0421

- Chanel les volumes mascara (heard so many good things about this, hope it blows me away)
- First aid beauty facial cleanser
-Body shop honey bronzer


----------



## Virginiamb

Fran0421 said:


> - Chanel les volumes mascara (heard so many good things about this, hope it blows me away)
> - First aid beauty facial cleanser
> -Body shop honey bronzer




I have too please let me know what you think about it


----------



## Fran0421

Virginiamb said:


> I have too please let me know what you think about it



I have it on today, and I am impressed so far. It gives so much length and volume which is rare in one mascara


----------



## mspera

Here are some recent purchases

Peter Thomas Roth Cucumber Gel Mask
Clinique 7 Day Scrub Cream 
Diptyque Candle Trio - baies, roses and fig. (On the way!) -- first time trying diptyque after always seeing Sabrina's posts on The Beauty Lookbook, decided to try them out
Philosophy Pure Grace perfume - 2oz size 
La mer hand cream 
La mer - the mist 
Cashed in some sephora points for the 500 point l'occitane gift 
L'occitane mom and baby lotion 
Jurlique calming mist
Aveda rosemary mint hand/body wash
Aveda lavender essential oil 
Body shop blueberry shower gel
Avene spring water spray (love!)
Philosophy gingerbread girl 3 in 1 and full size body cream 
Kiehl's lavender shower gel
Eminence strawberry rhubarb dermafoliant 
Avene face mask (recommended on a Lisa Eldridge video) -- really enjoying it!

Love everything!


----------



## vtfroggie

Mary Kay Satin Hands Set (softener, scrub, and lotion) in Vanilla.  FINALLY, no more scaly hands after months of trying all sorts of stuff.  Plus it smells delish!


----------



## mcb100

Just ordered Bakel Pure Peel! http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/bakel-pure-peel?ID=700344&CategoryID=14812&LinkType=#fn=BRAND%3DBakel%26spp%3D6%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D92%26spc%3D14 
   It's supposed to be like a 5 minute facial that helps refine the skin and helps with aging and acne! I hope it's worth it money!  I'm going to incorporate it into my Shiseido skincare routine. I'll use it once it once or twice a week after I use my Shiseido cleanser and clarisonic. (I believe that's when you are supposed to use scrubs or peels is right after you remover your cleanser? Someone correct me if I'm wrong?)


----------



## purseprincess32

Alba Hawaiian lip balm-coconut cream
La Roche Posay-Toleraine Ultra
CeraVe AM moisturizer SPF 30 ( Repurchase since all out .)
CeraVe Eye cream
Bath & Body works- Travel Hand Cream Warm Vanilla Sugar
Bath & Body Works- Wild Passion Flower handsoap


----------



## gardienne

i went to sephora just to get a nail polish and left with much more than i intended 

hourglass ambient light blush, soap & glory scrub and lotion, 2 makeup forever HD concealers, boscia black mask, and deborah lippmann mermaid's dream


----------



## Anna1

gardienne said:


> i went to sephora just to get a nail polish and left with much more than i intended
> 
> hourglass ambient light blush, soap & glory scrub and lotion, 2 makeup forever HD concealers, boscia black mask, and deborah lippmann mermaid's dream




Lol happens to me all the time. Great haul!!!!


----------



## Anna1

Moroccan oil hair treatment
Ysl volupte shine #13


----------



## coronita

Did some shopping on Sephora.com last night ...

Clarisonic Mia2 in Lime Green
Extra Clarisonic brush head
Philosophy Purity Made Simple
Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Face Wash
Devacurl Hair Gel
Bare Minerals Get Started Kit in Medium Beige


----------



## carvedwords

Formula x the system
Formula x polish in potent and radical
OCC lip tar in hush and Kava Kava
Bobbi Brown eyeshadow in Rose Gold


----------



## Anna1

Maybelline color tattoo metal in Barely Branded and in Inked in Pink
Clinique stay matte pressed powder in stay neutral
Clinique cream liner in black honey


----------



## Lovelee8

In February and March(so far):
Shiseido cotton squares
Anastasia brow fix
Hourglass no28 primer serum
Murad essential-C toner
John Frieda luxurious volume shampoo & conditioner


----------



## mcb100

I went to Sephora to "window shop" with the actual intention of window shopping only but it didn't happen. I bought---


-Sephora It Palette (Shimmering eyeshadow collection)
-Sephora Pro 55 Makeup Brush
-Shisedio Balancing Softener
-NARS blush in Seduction
-Makeup forever black liquid eyeliner


(someone please remind me that I'm one of those people that just can't window shop. It's literally impossible.) LOL


----------



## Anna1

Lovelee8 said:


> In February and March(so far):
> Shiseido cotton squares
> Anastasia brow fix
> Hourglass no28 primer serum
> Murad essential-C toner
> John Frieda luxurious volume shampoo & conditioner




I love the cotton squares from Shiseido, too!!


----------



## Fran0421

Nars Zen blush (use as a contour) 
Nars Multiple in Copacabana


----------



## mcb100

Went to Sephora again--


-Cover FX Cream Foundation brush
-Sephora glittering eye duo in Aqua (loose glitter)
-Benefit High Beam
-NARS The Multiple I Maui


----------



## MissNataliie

mcb100 said:


> Went to Sephora again--
> 
> 
> -Cover FX Cream Foundation brush
> -Sephora glittering eye duo in Aqua (loose glitter)
> -Benefit High Beam
> -NARS The Multiple I Maui




High Beam is one of my all time favorite high lighters!


----------



## Oogolly

I just got Kat Von D's Esperanza palette lovin' it!


----------



## Ryan

Anna1 said:


> I love the cotton squares from Shiseido, too!!



 Me three. Now I'm ruined for the cheaper options!


----------



## amajoh

MAC nail polish in Snob. Loved it in Saks, hated it when I got home and painted a whole nail.


----------



## Ghettoe

Bought Tom Ford Orchid haze.


----------



## mcb100

Sephora waterproof eye makeup remover


----------



## rutabaga

E&J Nirvana White rollerball, TheraNeem shampoo & conditioner


----------



## Fran0421

Ghettoe said:


> Bought Tom Ford Orchid haze.



such a gorgeous palette!!! enjoy


----------



## Sweet Fire

Dr. Dennis peels 
PHYTO Serum
MAC Pro Longwear concealer


----------



## Lovelee8

mcb100 said:


> Sephora waterproof eye makeup remover


Love the sephora eye makeup remover - it's one of the best!


----------



## Lena186

Lovelee8 said:


> Love the sephora eye makeup remover - it's one of the best!



I usually use Clarins, but lately not liking it as much as I used to. Is the Sephora one soft on the skin?


----------



## Deppaholic

Chanel and Guerlain


----------



## floridasun8

Tanwise Sunless Tanner for body and face gel from Sallys
Sunless tanning mitt
Nail whitening pencil
Tresemme hairspray
Sally Hansen Nail Hardener


Also just bought a set of acrylic organizer drawers from Muji    They will arrive tomorrow. Time to get the new remodeled bathroom in order!


----------



## carvedwords

Becca Pressed Highlight in Opal


----------



## MissNataliie

Deppaholic said:


> View attachment 2549725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel and Guerlain




How do you like the Kiss Kiss LipLift? It's been on my wish list for a while, but I've never tested it out!


----------



## Lena186

-Chanel le volume mascara
-Clarins eye makeup remover waterproof and heavy makeup.I Like this one more than the other one.
-Sephora concealer
-Sephora eye makeup remover(just to try it)


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique Ginger Pop Blush
Clinique-Take Off the day balm. (makeup balm remover) This stuff is awesome and gentle at taking off all your makeup.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Sweet Fire said:


> Dr. Dennis peels
> PHYTO Serum
> MAC Pro Longwear concealer





Returned MAC Pro Longwear concealer and purchased 


Cle De Peau concealer


----------



## Deppaholic

MissNataliie said:


> How do you like the Kiss Kiss LipLift? It's been on my wish list for a while, but I've never tested it out!


I havent tried it yet.  The SA was very pushy :O  I love Guerlain, so fingers crossed.  Will test it out today and post back.


----------



## MissNataliie

Deppaholic said:


> I havent tried it yet.  The SA was very pushy :O  I love Guerlain, so fingers crossed.  Will test it out today and post back.




Thank you!


----------



## mcb100

Scored two things on sale--


Sephora colorful glitter eyeshadow in Jungle Party
Rosebud Salve


(I've heard a lot of hype about Rosebud Salve from Allure magazine and others, so I want to see if it lives up to the hype and if it really can be used on knees and elbows to soothe irritated skin.)


----------



## LauraTracy

I finally broke down and bought some Wen haircare products last week to give it a try.


----------



## fendifemale

Crabtree & Evelyn Hungary Water cologne


----------



## c0uture

Clinique 7 Day Scrub
Elizabeth & James Nirvana White Rollerball Perfume
Benefit They're Real Mini Mascara
Beauty Blender
Sephora Instant Depuffing Eye Mask


----------



## Fran0421

Darphin Hydralight Cream gel 

Orgins Gin zing eye cream 

Revlon Matte balms


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

I just placed some huge orders over at Strawberrynet, since they have a perfume deal going on. So Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue, some Calvin Klein scents (Downtown and CKOne, at least), Hermes Voyage de Hermes and some other scents.
I am still thinking of ordering some more too!


----------



## clu13

Keratin complex conditioner, travel sized shampoo and condition and protection mist, it's a 10 miracle spray, shiseido anti wrinkle bio-performance set, pop nail polish and lip balm and Victoria's Secret Victoria.


----------



## MissNataliie

Kérastase Elixir Ultime Moringa Immortel


----------



## ennah

i recently perchesed:
Bobbi Brown gel eyeline
ElePhantastic Pink
Naked Lunch eyeshadow
And I an dying to use it and show my friends how amazing that products are.


----------



## ennah

I recently purchased:
ElePhantastic Pink.
Naked Lunch eyeshadow.
Gel eyeliner.
Beauty Blender.
Instant Depuffing Eye Mask.
And I an dying to use it and show my friends how amazing that products are...........


----------



## Anna1

Cetaphil cream
Milani eyeliner
Blister lip balm


----------



## Carson123

Not your mother's dry shampoo 
Loreal butterfly mascara 
Maybelline baby lips balm - smells so good!
The balm rockstar palette 
The balm put a lid on it eyeshadow primer 
Urban Decay glide on eyeshadow pencil in rehab 
Urban Decay shadow pencil blending blush 

Haute Look - always gets me to spend $$ on makeup I don't need &#128522;


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Baby Foot! 

Testing it now... Anyone else try it?


----------



## mcb100

Kérastase Bain Nutri-Thermique shampoo and Fondant Nutri-Thermique conditioner.


----------



## xlana

I just bought the Naked Herbal Essences Cleansing Conditioner! I'm pretty sure it's a dupe for Wen's cleansing conditioner.


----------



## fendifemale

Aloette Aloepure skincare system:
Gentle Foaming cleanser
Refining Aloeganic toner
Nutri C moisture cream
Nutri Mist face spray
Organix  Kukui oil spray
Organix Keratin balm
Physicians Formula Cashmere bronzer
Crabtree & Evelyn hand therapy (Lavender Verbena & English Honey and Peach Blossom)


----------



## mcb100

Went to Sephora recently. I swear I'm getting like addicted to that store. Anyways I got:


-Biotin supplements (trying to grow out my hair)
-Makeup Forever Aqua Cream eyeshadow in #18
-Sephora Pro Cream Eyeshadow brush #28
-Ciaté London feathered manicure kit
-Cover FX pressed mineral foundation in P20
-Shiseido White Lucent anti dark circles eye cream (I had this & just ran out)


----------



## c0uture

Elf Powder Brush
EcoTools Flat Eyeliner Brush
Real Techniques Setting Brush
Clinique Liquid Facial Soap (Oily Skin Formula)
MAC Foundation Sponge
MAC Blunt Blush
12.5% TCA Peel
L'Occitane Rose 4 Reines Hand Cream
OPI Mod About You


----------



## sunglow

Cetaphil Cleansing Cloths
Camille Rose Naturals Fresh Curl


----------



## Sweet Fire

c0uture said:


> View attachment 2559151
> 
> 
> Elf Powder Brush
> EcoTools Flat Eyeliner Brush
> Real Techniques Setting Brush
> Clinique Liquid Facial Soap (Oily Skin Formula)
> MAC Foundation Sponge
> MAC Blunt Blush
> 12.5% TCA Peel
> L'Occitane Rose 4 Reines Hand Cream
> OPI Mod About You





You're going to make your own peel?


----------



## c0uture

Sweet Fire said:


> You're going to make your own peel?



Yes


----------



## codextooth

I just recently went broke... (temporarily I hope) after purchasing La Mer's Concentrate 1.7oz ($410) and the Serum ($290). I'm budgeting up again to buy the eye concentrate because I heard it's amazing. I heard it will get rid of the dark circles. I'm so afraid I will fall in love with all their products and then I won't be able to keep up with the price.


----------



## uhpharm01

all from chanel 

le volume de chanel mascara
demaquillant yeux intense makeup remover
levres scintillantes glossimer #119


----------



## pond23

Indie Lee Brightening Cleanser
Koh Gen Do Aqua Foundation
Koh Gen Do Illuminator in Beige


----------



## xlana

Nature Republic's The First Number One Essence. It's supposed to be a dupe/based on SKII's famous Facial Treatment Essence.


----------



## omiart

I picked up a bunch of NYC lip stains. They actually go on a lot more even and stay on longer than the revlon lip stains but they have a horrible smell. If you can get over that I think they're the best in the drugstore.


----------



## sunglow

Dior Addict Lipstick in Spotlight
Laura Mercier Creme Smooth Lip Color in Plum Orchid
Revlon Colorburst glosses in Sizzle and Hot Pink
Sephora Synthetic Complexion Powder Brush
NYX lip liners in Fuchsia and Bloom


----------



## Sweet Fire

Karen's Body Beautiful Butter Love
Tom Ford Fire Lust Illuminator


----------



## Deppaholic

LauraTracy said:


> I finally broke down and bought some Wen haircare products last week to give it a try.


I love WEN!  Rinse rinse rinse!  I find the Lavender is the best for my wild coarse hair, but love Pom too!


----------



## Deppaholic

MissNataliie said:


> Thank you!


I don't really care for it.


----------



## Deppaholic

codextooth said:


> I just recently went broke... (temporarily I hope) after purchasing La Mer's Concentrate 1.7oz ($410) and the Serum ($290). I'm budgeting up again to buy the eye concentrate because I heard it's amazing. I heard it will get rid of the dark circles. I'm so afraid I will fall in love with all their products and then I won't be able to keep up with the price.


I hear you on the high end items.  I have recently purchased AND LOVE La Prairie Caviar face serum, La Prairie Caviar eye gel, La Prairie concealer foundation.  This eye serum with the under eye serum works wonders.  The foundation goes on like a dream, and the face serum is the best I've tried. I had used LaMer before with no results.  I have a Sisley Anti Aging Hydra Global, but the La Prairie blows it out of the water! Maybe I got an old jar   There is a website where you can check date codes on everything!


----------



## MissNataliie

Deppaholic said:


> I don't really care for it.




Oh no! What did you not like about it? I'm sorry, that's always a very disappointing feeling.


----------



## Deppaholic

MissNataliie said:


> Oh no! What did you not like about it? I'm sorry, that's always a very disappointing feeling.


It didn't seem to do anything, except dry up outside the lip line :O


----------



## LoVeinLA

LaMer - The Concentrate 
Lots of LaMer samples
Hourglass primer
Urban decay eye pencil in rock star


----------



## MissNataliie

Deppaholic said:


> It didn't seem to do anything, except dry up outside the lip line :O




I'm so sorry, it sounds terrible!


----------



## ByeKitty

The Body Shop in my town marked all products down 50% because they are moving to a nicer store, so I got a bit of everything!

Shea body butter (my FAVE! I highly recommend this one)

Vitamin C face spray (for early mornings..)

Lip scruff

Lip balm (the stick thingy)

Honeymania shower gel

Cocoa butter shower cream

Shea bar soap


----------



## ayutilovesGST

It's all about face mask ! 
Bought it from drugs store .


----------



## Sweet Fire

Tom Ford eyebrow sculptor
Arcona Raspberry cleansing bar


----------



## Fran0421

Sweet Fire said:


> Tom Ford eyebrow sculptor
> Arcona Raspberry cleansing bar



Let me know how you find the tom ford eyebrow sculptor


----------



## Sweet Fire

Fran0421 said:


> Let me know how you find the tom ford eyebrow sculptor





Okay...


----------



## Lena186

fran0421 said:


> let me know how you find the tom ford eyebrow sculptor



+1


----------



## Deppaholic

MissNataliie said:


> I'm so sorry, it sounds terrible!


I'll give it another go then pass onto daughter, maybe it will work better for her.


----------



## mcb100

Got some stuff from Sephora today with the 15% off for VIB members event.

-EOS lip balm in Strawberry
-Shiseido Pureness mattifying moisturizer (I'm running low)
-Makeup Forever Aqua cream eye shadow in #16 Pink Beige
-Sephora blush in Healthy Rose 09
-Urban Decay Electric Pressed Pigment Palette (can't wait to try these bright colors out)
-Josie Maran Coconut Watercolor Cheek Gelee in Pink Escape
-Sephora "birthday gift" which was a mini red Makeup Forever lipstick and a mini mascara
-Two packs of Josie Maran Bear Naked Wipes 
-Free small Sephora cosmetics bag
-Also not pictured---at GNC I bought coconut oil. If you rinse with it it's supposed to whiten your teeth, take away headaches, a bunch of good stuff.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Hourglass primer
Clinique eye makeup remover
Urban Decay eyeliner set
MAC fix spray (separate purchase)


----------



## *schmoo*

Tarte foundations

Fresh Sugar Lip

Living Proof shampoo

Sephora eyelash curler


----------



## purseprincess32

Finished my Josie Maran Berry Bliss Cheek gelee-Replacement of the same product
Nars-Senorita Lipstick


----------



## rutabaga

Bumble & Bumble thickening shampoo
NARS Punjab foundation compact


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Tom Ford Lipsticks in Vanilla Suede and Blush Nude


----------



## purseprincess32

Bobbi Brown Pale Pink Blush
Dior Addict-Pink Cherie
Maybelline-Bad to the Bronze cream shadow ( my other dried out)
Maybelline-Barely Branded cream shadow
Ren-AHA Resurfacing concentrate ( Had a sample in a Ren skincare package & loved it) 
 Still using my Ren Glycol Lactic Radiance mask which is amazing! 
OPI- Kiss me I'm Brazillian nail polish


----------



## clu13

Clairsonic aria and luxe contour head, hot body exfoliant, tan towels, pop nail polish, balm and lip stain and it's a 10 shampoo plus free leave in keratin (this stuff is amazing)


----------



## jellybebe

Shu Uemura cleansing oil shampoo and conditioner (so excited to try the conditioner, as it's fairly new)
Oribe dry conditioner
Aesop geranium leaf body wash


----------



## fendifemale

Pacifica perfume-
Hawaiian Ruby Guava 
Lotus Garden

Sally Hansen Big Shiny top coat
Seche Vite Dry Fast top coat

Bareminerals Double Trouble lip duo (lipgloss & moxie lipstick)
Burberry Lip Cover-Oxblood

Nubian Heritage soap- Goat Milk & Chai w/Rose extract
Organix- Sea Minerals oil mist


----------



## ArtistInspired

Flowerbomb by Victor & Rolf

M.A.C's studio fix pressed foundation - such a time saver!


----------



## pond23

Anastasia Beverly Hills Dip Brow Pomade in Auburn (I scooped up the last one in the store)


----------



## xJOLE

Hourglass Immaculate foundation in Shell
Tarte Amazonian Clay finishing powder
Tarte Amazonian Clay matte waterproof bronzer in Park Avenue Princess
Clinique Acne Solutions Clinical clearing gel
Sephora by OPI Gelshine in Read my Palm
Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade in Chocolate


----------



## Anna1

Armani Maestro in 5
DKNY delicious (green one)
Too faced lip liner in perfect pink and in perfect nude and perfect spice
OCC lip tar set of 12 minis
Dior addict lipstick in 578
Hourglass calligraphy liquid eyeliner
Shiseido facial cotton

This is from the beginning of the Sephora sale, and I still have a bunch of things on my wish list  I am so addicted.


----------



## amajoh

Makeup:
NARS Sheer Matte Foundation in Siberia
Clinique Almost Powder in 01 Fair
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara in Black

Nail Polish:
Clinique - Hi Sweetie
Essie - Cocktails and Coconuts
            Find Me An Oasis
Orly - Cheeky
Zoya - Neely


----------



## candiebear

purseprincess32 said:


> Bobbi Brown Pale Pink Blush
> Dior Addict-Pink Cherie
> Maybelline-Bad to the Bronze cream shadow ( my other dried out)
> Maybelline-Barely Branded cream shadow
> Ren-AHA Resurfacing concentrate ( Had a sample in a Ren skincare package & loved it)
> Still using my Ren Glycol Lactic Radiance mask which is amazing!
> OPI- Kiss me I'm Brazillian nail polish



That's how I ended up purchasing Ren's AHA concentrate -- it's amazing! Absolutely love it.


----------



## wekilledcouture

Coco noir body cream &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Chanel eyelash curlers. Some more lipsticks and nail polishes as well


----------



## ninja_please

CrackBerryCream said:


> Tom Ford Lipsticks in Vanilla Suede and Blush Nude



Ooo...I've been lusting for the vanilla suede! The worst part is that I wear lipstick infrequently!


----------



## Grande Latte

Aren't all the matte colored lipsticks lovely? I got a bunch from Chanel today. Not sure the names. One bright orange, and one nude. I think I'm all set for spring/ summer. Hehehe.


----------



## codextooth

I just bought creme de la mer 2oz, la mer concentrate 1.7 oz and the eye concentrate 0.5oz. now my wallet is truly broken.


----------



## rutabaga

GA EtK waterproof mascara. Not sure if I like it - doesn't seem to do much in the volumizing department.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Fran0421 said:


> Let me know how you find the tom ford eyebrow sculptor





Lena186 said:


> +1





I've used it for a couple days and really love it! It makes doing your brows soooo easy! Everything you need the pencil has it covered. Built in sharpener, you can use it on the flat side to fill in, then use the angle for the arch.


I won't be without!


----------



## Fran0421

Sweet Fire said:


> I've used it for a couple days and really love it! It makes doing your brows soooo easy! Everything you need the pencil has it covered. Built in sharpener, you can use it on the flat side to fill in, then use the angle for the arch.
> 
> 
> I won't be without!



Thanks so much for the update Sweet Fire ! I am looking for a good brow pencil, tossing between this one ( hearing the great review) or the hourglass one.


----------



## Lena186

Sweet Fire said:


> I've used it for a couple days and really love it! It makes doing your brows soooo easy! Everything you need the pencil has it covered. Built in sharpener, you can use it on the flat side to fill in, then use the angle for the arch.
> 
> 
> I won't be without!



Thank you so much


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay - eye pencil 24/7 Asphyxia.


----------



## mcb100

Anastasia The Pro Wax kit
Makeup Forever Rouge Artist Natural Lipstick in # N1
Josie Maran Coconut Watercolor Cheek Gelee in Poppy Paradise
Makeup Forever Aqua Cream in # 12 Golden Copper
Shiseido Pureness balancing softener
Korres Wild Rose + Vitamin C Advanced Brightening Sleeping Facial
Two packs of Josie Maran Bear Naked wipes


----------



## Sweet Fire

Fran0421 said:


> Thanks so much for the update Sweet Fire ! I am looking for a good brow pencil, tossing between this one ( hearing the great review) or the hourglass one.





Kevyn Aucoin has one very similar to Tom Ford.


----------



## xlana

Josie Maran Argan Cleansing Oil (Model Citizen LE Bottle)
Urban Decay Heavy Metal Glitter Liner in Midnight Cowboy
Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Unapologetic


----------



## fendifemale

Philosophy Fresh Cream trio:
2oz edt
16oz 3-in-1 shower cream
7oz lotion tube

Revlon Grow Luscious mascara


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Inimitable Mascara in Black.
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush in Rose Petale.
Estee Lauder Envy Lipstick in Dynamic.
Estee Lauder DayWear UV Base SPF 50.
Estee Lauder Youth Dew Roll-On Deodorant.


----------



## Carson123

Clinique acne solutions clarifying lotion 
Clinique acne solutions clearing gel 

Crazy breakouts happening on my chin and am hoping to get them in check!  Ugh.


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Kiss & Blush #1


----------



## Shopmore

SK-II facial treatment essence
SK-II facial treatment facial lotion
Rouge Dior Rose Harpers lipstick
Rouge Dior Rose Baiser lipstick


----------



## dolce_bear

Lots of good stuff lately!

Hourglass ambient lighting blush in Luminous Flush

Nars eyeshadow duos in Portabello and Cordura

Dior addict lip gloss in Bed of Roses

Stila stay all day eyeliner in black 

MAC studio sculpt lash mascara (amazing!)


----------



## c0uture

Alpha Hydrox Silk Wrap Body Lotion 12% Glycolic AHA
J'adore Dior


----------



## MrsTGreen

Mini Birthday Haulartyhat:
Chanel LaFascinante Lipstick, Rivoli Lipstick, #11Rouge Lipliner(received in birthday box from my aunt)
Sephora MUFE Birthday Gift
Ulta Birthday Gift( ck one mascara)
Nexxus Hairspray
Hourglass Immaculate Foundation(golden)
Hourglass Ambient Powder(mood light)
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com


----------



## dolce_bear

Carson123 said:


> Clinique acne solutions clarifying lotion
> Clinique acne solutions clearing gel
> 
> Crazy breakouts happening on my chin and am hoping to get them in check!  Ugh.




I personally love this line and found it helped me a ton. I still use the clarifying lotion every night as a toner before applying my night cream. Hope it helps you too!!


----------



## Fran0421

MrsTGreen said:


> Mini Birthday Haulartyhat:
> Chanel LaFascinante Lipstick, Rivoli Lipstick, #11Rouge Lipliner(received in birthday box from my aunt)
> Sephora MUFE Birthday Gift
> Ulta Birthday Gift( ck one mascara)
> Nexxus Hairspray
> Hourglass Immaculate Foundation(golden)
> Hourglass Ambient Powder(mood light)
> www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com



Lovely haul


----------



## sunglow

Kiehl's Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado
Beauty Blender
PTR Viz-1000
MAC MSF Natural


----------



## Clara_Vogue

L'Absolu J'adore - DIOR
Day Wear - Estée Lauder


----------



## Clara_Vogue

False Eye lashes MAC

claraenvogue.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/DSC04481.jpg


----------



## JA_UK

My latest purchases, Dior fluid sticks in Intrigue & Minuit. Dior Vernis in Mirage & Front Row. Chanel Joues Contraste in Canaille & Vivacite.  Coco Mademoiselle gentle body exfoliant & scented foam bath


----------



## Clara_Vogue

pbs.twimg.com/media/BlK6BLlCEAEsvgN.jpg:large

J'adore l'Absolu DIOR


----------



## Sweet Fire

JA_UK said:


> My latest purchases, Dior fluid sticks in Intrigue & Minuit. Dior Vernis in Mirage & Front Row. Chanel Joues Contraste in Canaille & Vivacite.  Coco Mademoiselle gentle body exfoliant & scented foam bath





I bought Chanel Canaille blush too.


----------



## JA_UK

Sweet Fire said:


> I bought Chanel Canaille blush too.



Isn't it a glorious colour,  and it looks like it would compliment every skin tone in a different way


----------



## MissNataliie

JA_UK said:


> My latest purchases, Dior fluid sticks in Intrigue & Minuit. Dior Vernis in Mirage & Front Row. Chanel Joues Contraste in Canaille & Vivacite.  Coco Mademoiselle gentle body exfoliant & scented foam bath




Do you like the Dior fluid sticks? They seem so interesting!


----------



## JA_UK

MissNataliie said:


> Do you like the Dior fluid sticks? They seem so interesting!



I do like the Dior fluid sticks. I was pleasantly surprised with the texture. I'm not really a lipstick girl, I love a lip gloss but these give you the best of both and the pigment is really good!


----------



## mcb100

Bought some birthday presents for myself yesterday 


3.4oz of J'adore Perfume 
Diorshow mascara in Black
Diorshow Ionic Overcurl mascara in Black (trying this out for the first time)
Buxom Stay There cream eyeshadow in Poodle
Josie Maran Bear Naked Wipes (30 wipes)


----------



## MissNataliie

JA_UK said:


> I do like the Dior fluid sticks. I was pleasantly surprised with the texture. I'm not really a lipstick girl, I love a lip gloss but these give you the best of both and the pigment is really good!




That's good to hear! I definitely need to check them out then!


----------



## MissNataliie

For myself I bought OPI's Original Nail Envy and Samoan Sand polishes. One is a hard core nail strengthener and the other is my favorite nude lacquer. For the BF I bought Triumph & Disaster Ritual Face Cleanser. My BF and I love this brand; he says it is very "manly luxe."


----------



## Clara_Vogue

J'adore L'Asbolu DIOR 

https://twitter.com/claraenvogue/status/455631041764397056/photo/1


----------



## stelz

Younique 3D Fiber lashes - miracle stuff!  https://www.youniqueproducts.com/butterflykisses/products/view/US-1017-00
I got some other little things from there, too. Brilliant Daily Moisturizing Gel, Lucrative Lip Gloss (Lucky), and Moodstruck Minerals Pigment Powder (I got Daring). 

Also some GoW ReNew http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/catalog/item/7227435/7443070.htm and assorted stuff from Silk Naturals http://host.silknaturals.com/creb/index.php

Wooooot!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Vaseline Aloe Fresh Lotion
Conair Bobby Pins
Revlon Colorsilk dye in Burgundy


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Touche eclate Concealer
YSL Waterproof eyeliner


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fran0421 said:


> Lovely haul



Thanks


----------



## sunglow

Kat Von D Monarch Eyeshadow Palette
Ole Henriksen African Red Tea Foaming Cleanser
Simple 24 Hr Day/Night Cream
Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Dry Oil Mist
Revlon PhotoReady Skinlights in Beach Bronze


----------



## amajoh

L'Occitane hand creams in Shea and Rose

Dior Vernis in Bonheur #661


----------



## LoVeinLA

From left to right: 
Dior Rouge Blossom 644
Dior Rose Dolce Vita 555
Bobbi Brown Roseberry
Chanel Rouge Allure Enigmatique 135
MAC Head in the Clouds (limited edition)


----------



## LoVeinLA

Dior ultimate wrinkle eye creme 
Too faced matte eye shadow pallette 
Guerlain terracota joli teint foundation 
Urban Decay makeup setting spray
Formula X nail color 

And I became a VIB Rouge today.   Sick.


----------



## kells1983

LoVeinLA said:


> Dior ultimate wrinkle eye creme
> Too faced matte eye shadow pallette
> Guerlain terracota joli teint foundation
> Urban Decay makeup setting spray
> Formula X nail color
> 
> And I became a VIB Rouge today.   Sick.



Can you let me know if the UD spray works for you? I've been wanting to try it out but want to make sure it works, haha!

*I bought some of my staples at Sephora:*
-Clinique Sheer pressed powder in Stay Buff
-Anastasia Brow Powder Duo
-Nails, Inc Magnetic nail polish (have been wanting to try this and snagged it on a sale!)
-DevaCurl 3-step Curl Discovery Set (no-poo cleanser, conditioner, light defining gel, mini volumizing foam, Deva towel)

...next time I will need to pick up my Kiehl's staples at Nordstrom!!


----------



## Fran0421

Chanel perfection lumiere velvet 
Estée Lauder eyeshadow in ruby red


----------



## clu13

Pop Beauty: stain stay lip stains in pop pink and peach pucker, nail glam in loud lime and peak performance mascara in brilliant a black

Studio gear day lotion and day serum


----------



## pond23

Yuli Cocoon Elixir small size
Yuli Lip Conditioner


----------



## Ghettoe

Mac F&B
Le blush creme de chanel
Rimmel scandal eyes eyeliner.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Bought MAC Mascara, can't remember which, but definitely not impressed with it at all. Nothing works for me like Lancome Hynose Drama.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel Canaille blush & New Moon I'OD


----------



## c0uture

Sephora Daily Brush Cleaner
Chanel Chance Eau Tendre
OCC Lip Tar - Pretty Boy 
YSL Rouge Volupte Shine Lipstick, Fuschia In Rage
Sephora Rouge Cream Lipstick - Crush 23


----------



## LoVeinLA

Shiseido foundation brush 
Shu Uemura cleansing oil 
Body shop coconut body milk 
Body shop wild rose hand oil 
Body shop Rainforest Shine shampoo 
Body shop Rainforest Shine conditioner 
Body shop coconut body butter 

Excuse me while I go take a bath and lather myself in body shop heaven!


----------



## LoVeinLA

^^^


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel rouge coco shine lipstick #91 , rouge hydrabase lipstick #104 , le crayon lip liner #48 and #39 and nail vernis code #393


----------



## thevert

Hourglass Ambient Lighting powder in Diffused Light and Ambient Lighting Blush in Radiant Magenta. Loving both so far...


----------



## mcb100

Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Lip Tar in Hollywood
Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Lip liner in Tricks


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My recent purchases:

Nars Blush, Oasis
Clinique Cheek Pop, Berry Pop
Marc Jacobs bronzer brush
Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder Palette
It Cosmetics Hello Light Illuminator & Bye Bye Under Eye Concealer
Makeup Forever HD pressed powder & concealer
Josie Maran lip & cheek creamy oil, Always Cherry & Boundless Berry


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LoVeinLA said:


> Dior ultimate wrinkle eye creme
> Too faced matte eye shadow pallette
> Guerlain terracota joli teint foundation
> Urban Decay makeup setting spray
> Formula X nail color
> 
> And I became a VIB Rouge today.   Sick.


 
Lol! Nice haul! Don't feel bad... I became a VIB back in February and was upgraded to Rouge just 8 weeks later. :shame:


----------



## Fran0421

HermesNewbie said:


> View attachment 2589361
> 
> 
> My recent purchases:
> 
> Nars Blush, Oasis
> Clinique Cheek Pop, Berry Pop
> Marc Jacobs bronzer brush
> Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder Palette
> It Cosmetics Hello Light Illuminator & Bye Bye Under Eye Concealer
> Makeup Forever HD pressed powder & concealer
> Josie Maran lip & cheek creamy oil, Always Cherry & Boundless Berry



Lovely purchases! What is the clinique cheek pop like? Is it long lasting?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Fran0421 said:


> Lovely purchases! What is the clinique cheek pop like? Is it long lasting?




Thanks so much! The Cheek Pops are so pretty, I also have Plum Pop. They are highly pigmented and go on beautifully. They look intense but they not super bright. They have great lasting power!


----------



## purseprincess32

Great haul everyone! I  also own the Clinique Ginger Pop blush. It looks amazing and will be great as a natural blush for the summer. The Ginger Pop blush is quite long wearing.


----------



## LoVeinLA

8 weeks!! Love that I'm not alone in this!  



HermesNewbie said:


> Lol! Nice haul! Don't feel bad... I became a VIB back in February and was upgraded to Rouge just 8 weeks later. :shame:


----------



## jellybebe

Just picked up a new cleanser today... Chanel mousse douceur for combo skin. Hope it's great! I think the Rodin olio lusso made me break out (nothing ever makes me break out besides BB cream which is disheartening) so I am starting over!


----------



## mardigrasgirl

Just bought Dior air flash foundation and some sort of dior lotion/cream. I can't remember &#8230; Hubby picked it up for me so I haven't had a chance to look at it.


----------



## c0uture

HermesNewbie said:


> Lol! Nice haul! Don't feel bad... I became a VIB back in February and was upgraded to Rouge just 8 weeks later. :shame:



OMG I just became a VIB too and I thought I was bad


----------



## GirlieShoppe

c0uture said:


> OMG I just became a VIB too and I thought I was bad




Let's see how long it takes you to reach Rouge status!


----------



## fendifemale

Milani:
Lipsticks-Fiesty Fuschia & Violet Volt
Liquid Color-Violet Addict


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Proenza Schouler for MAC lipstick in 'Woodrose' and MAC casual colour in 'For your amusement'


----------



## Ghettoe

Recent purchases.


----------



## c0uture

HermesNewbie said:


> Let's see how long it takes you to reach Rouge status!



Don't be a bad influence


----------



## LoVeinLA

3lab beautifying toner 
MAC Proenza Schouler Sunset Beach
MAC Lustre in Milan mode


----------



## Fran0421

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks so much! The Cheek Pops are so pretty, I also have Plum Pop. They are highly pigmented and go on beautifully. They look intense but they not super bright. They have great lasting power!





purseprincess32 said:


> Great haul everyone! I  also own the Clinique Ginger Pop blush. It looks amazing and will be great as a natural blush for the summer. The Ginger Pop blush is quite long wearing.



Thank you  I can't wait to check them out in store! I always have a problem with my blush slipping off after a few hours.


----------



## Tiare

I haven't purchased anything from MAC in years, but, I went nuts with the Proenza Schouler collaboration.

I picked up a polish, an eyeliner, a blush brush, ombre blush and lipstick.

I love them all!!!


----------



## mcb100

HermesNewbie said:


> Let's see how long it takes you to reach Rouge status!



Don't feel bad! I just became a regular beauty insider this past February, and now here it is in April and I'm a VIB Rouge. I want to be ashamed, but wow, I've got a great makeup collection.


----------



## swally

I just got the Chanel multicolor les beiges compact.  it's pretty awesome.  highlighter, blush, contour powder in one.  I think it's really good for on the go type of stuff but maybe not for every day since it's hard to get your brush in each portion of the compact.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

mcb100 said:


> Don't feel bad! I just became a regular beauty insider this past February, and now here it is in April and I'm a VIB Rouge. I want to be ashamed, but wow, I've got a great makeup collection.


 
Don't feel ashamed! I bet you got a lot of great items!!


----------



## ninja_please

Re-purchasing a couple favorites!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

c0uture said:


> Don't be a bad influence


----------



## Sweet Fire

Guerlain Rose Grenat lipstick


----------



## Jasmine K.

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist EDP
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme
Juicy Couture Malibu EDP


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Tomford perfume noir de noir 
Tomford perfume rive d'ambre  . 
And tomford lipstick forbiddenpink


----------



## LoVeinLA

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2595306
> 
> 
> Tomford perfume noir de noir
> Tomford perfume rive d'ambre  .
> And tomford lipstick forbiddenpink



Love the lipstick. Would love to see a lip swatch.


----------



## lovemysavior

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2595306
> 
> 
> Tomford perfume noir de noir
> Tomford perfume rive d'ambre  .
> And tomford lipstick forbiddenpink


Yes, I love that lipstick too.


----------



## LoVeinLA

I love lush!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Few bath bombs, soaps, foot exfoliator


----------



## amajoh




----------



## LoVeinLA

Kiehls clearly corrective line did not work for me as it irritated my skin and did not help with skin tone evenness.  So I exchanged it for my comfort items.  Love their ultra facial line.  My skin has been very sensitive during this winter spring weather transition.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

lovemysavior said:


> Yes, I love that lipstick too.







LoVeinLA said:


> Love the lipstick. Would love to see a lip swatch.





Aww tq this is my first tom ford lipstick , and I think won't be my last hehe &#128522;


----------



## ayutilovesGST

LoVeinLA said:


> I love lush!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2596001
> 
> 
> Few bath bombs, soaps, foot exfoliator




I love it too just bought yesterday, I did share in lush lover , I hope nobody  mind if I shared here too


----------



## LoVeinLA

ayutilovesGST said:


> I love it too just bought yesterday, I did share in lush lover , I hope nobody  mind if I shared here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2596307




Nice!! Don't you just love their bath bombs?


----------



## rutabaga

OPI Ate Berries in the Canaries n/p
L'Oreal liquid lipstick in Orange Tempo (love this)


----------



## nad_tab

I accidentally found Chanel Quadrille....


----------



## ayutilovesGST

LoVeinLA said:


> Nice!! Don't you just love their bath bombs?




Yes I did!! Love avobath &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; And I can't wait for Christmas hahaha I really need to restock my rose jam shower gel.


----------



## dmdreaming

Loving UD and Smashbox!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Nars Satin lipstick Luxembourg
Bobbi Brown Art stick in Bright Raspberry


----------



## amajoh

dmdreaming said:


> Loving UD and Smashbox!



Smashbox primers are the best! Enjoy!


----------



## Lena186

amajoh said:


> Smashbox primers are the best! Enjoy!



Face or eye ?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## amajoh

Lena186 said:


> Face or eye ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Oops, sorry! I've only used the face, though I'm sure the eye primers are just as great.


----------



## Lena186

amajoh said:


> Oops, sorry! I've only used the face, though I'm sure the eye primers are just as great.



Thank you, I'm looking for a good face primer. Guess I should give it a try


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## c0uture

Makeup Forever Full Cover Concealer
Maybelline ColorSensational Vivids Lipcolor, Brazen Berry
Maybelline ColorSensational Vivids Lipcolor, Hot Plum
MAC Kinda Sexy Lipstick
Narciso Rodriguez Perfume Rollerball


----------



## coronita

Urban Decay eyeshadow primer


----------



## fendifemale

A few pickups from Sprouts farmers market:
Sprouts triple milled soaps: Olive Oil & Goats Milk
Pacifica Coconut Water face wipes


----------



## MissNataliie

I ordered a Mason Pearson pocket size hairbrush from Net-a-Porter and I'm excitedly awaiting it's arrival! This will be my second brush from the brand; they're truly amazing.


----------



## Tiare

I picked up one of the Boscia natural facial sponges. It seems pretty nice, time will tell if it does anything special 

Also picked up a few VIB bottles of the new NUDE facial serum. I like this quite a bit, I may buy a bottle when the 100-point ones run out. A little weird smelling, but, it's very light and feels great.


----------



## Fran0421

Oskia Renaissance Cleansing Gel- I can't wait to try it after hearing all the great reviews!


----------



## codextooth

SK-II facial treatment essence + SK-II facial treatment oil cleanser. Very happy with both products


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Wisteria & Violet cologne
Sleek Blush By 3 in Pink Sprint and Sugar
Sleek Face Form
Iman BB Creme
Shea Moisture Sheer Foundation
Shea Moisture blush in Varkala Spice
Clarisonic Acne Brush Head
Real Techniques Mini Brush Trio


----------



## liquid_room

ordered Paula's Choice 2% BHA lotion hope it works on my clogged pores (which I suspect was largely caused by cleansing oil residue)!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Recent purchases...
www.i974.photobuck





et.com
Hand Food hand cream
Nexxus hairspray 
It Cosmetics CC cream(Med)
Clean & Clear facial cleanser
Covergirl Stay Fabulous foundation(842-Med Beige)
Too Faced Chocolate Bar eye palette
Benefit Big Easy BB cream sample
Kiehls eye cream sample


----------



## kirsten

Stilla In The Moment eyeshadow pallete and Hempz Touch Of Summer gradual tanner.


----------



## bnjj

Body Shop Blue Corn 3 in 1 Mask
Body Shop Camomile Cleansing Butter
Body Shop Vitamin E Moisturizer
Body Shop Muslin Cloths (4)


----------



## MissNataliie

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in Dim Light


----------



## kirsten

Yesterday I bought Kat Von D Lockit Foundation and Origins Planscriptions SPF 25 Anti-Aging Cream.


----------



## sumita

Ordered a bunch of By Terry products:
Age-Defense Lift-Foundation 
Ultra-Perfecting Mineral Powder
Hyaluronic Eye Primer
Moisturizing Fluid Foundation 
Lash-Coat Mascara


----------



## Sarah_sarah

What's inside the boxes is just products I am keeping in stock, hence the lack of my foundation in Paris and happily finding my foundation in London. 

The Chantecaille Faux Cils Longest Mascara Black - this is my 4th. 

The Diorskin Airflash Spray Foundation in 100 and 200 to use as a bronzer and highlighter. 

The Shu Uemura Skin Purifier cleansing beauty oil. 

The Un Jardin Sur Le Toit EDT Hermes - 3rd one. 

The Armani Rouge Ecstasy 202 and Sheers 314. 

MAC Lustre in Politely Pink 

Lady Green Baume enchanteur in natural - new natural french brand. 

The Shue Uemura classic eyelash curler. 

The Sisley Phyto Cernes èclat eye concealer with botanical extracts and the brush it comes with - new packaging, same formula.


----------



## BagMadChic

Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner in Scotch
MAC MSF natural in medium plus
MAC alluring aquatics bronzed in golden


----------



## Arlene619

Ysl Beauty haul 
Touche eclat//Forever Youth Liberator eye cream//Forever Youth Liberator eye serum//Sample size babydoll mascara. Hope everything works


----------



## Sweet Fire

Dior Purifying cleansing milk


----------



## beauty k addict

fekkai full blown shampoo + conditioner
2x loccitane almond enchantment gift set + GWP
chanel perfect brows kit + foundation brush


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict -Eau Fraiche perfume
Bare Minerals Moxie Gloss-Sparkplug
Urban Decay- Eye Liner pencil- Electric Blue
First Aid Beauty- Purifying Mask with Red Clay
The Body Shop-Chocomania- Body Butter
The Body Shop-Almond Hand  & Nail Cream


----------



## StopHammertime

I just ordered the Smashbox Master Class II palette... on its way from Sephora 
I am looking into the Kat Von D lip colors, I tried them at Sephora the other day and really liked them but they didn't have the shades I wanted in stock.


----------



## Lovelee8

May is my birthday month so I get a lot of beauty products! Here is what I have hauled so far:

Revlon Super Lustrous lipsticks in Sassy Mauve and Pink Cognito
Revlon lip butter in Sugar Plum
Neutrogena Color Stick in Warm Caramel
Wet N Wild LE eye palette in Mixed Metals
Karuna Karma face mask set
and from L'occitane - the shea foot cream, the almond shower oil, the shea honey hand cream
a Victoria Secret body spray in Vanilla Lace
and my beauty insiders freebie from Sephora!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel Les Beiges 
Dior Hydra Life crème 
Fresh Lychee shower gel
MAC makeup remover wipes


----------



## jayjoy

udnp primer


----------



## LoVeinLA

It's Bobbi brown time!
Cream eye shadow in ballet pink
Black gel liner 
Hydrating eye cream
Face base 
Matte lip stick in tawny pink
Estée Lauder pure envy in intense nude


----------



## magelang

Chanel inimitable intense mascara
Chanel rouge coco shine


----------



## mcb100

Kerastase Architecture hair serum for split ends
handmade bar soap in Gratefruit
Bare Escentuals mineral blush


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune polish
Sisley L3 lipstick
Serge Lutens mascara


----------



## JA_UK

Tom Ford limited edition eye and cheek compact in unabashed and solar gold lip shimmer


----------



## StopHammertime

Just got 2 more Sephora collection waterproof liquid eyeliners, THE best bang for buck liquid liners. I got Walk on the Wild Side and Morning Mocha... looking forward to using the dark green one, looks gorg


----------



## LoVeinLA

StopHammertime said:


> Just got 2 more Sephora collection waterproof liquid eyeliners, THE best bang for buck liquid liners. I got Walk on the Wild Side and Morning Mocha... looking forward to using the dark green one, looks gorg



Yeah I agree... Sephora liquid liner is really good,  I got one when it was $5 instead of $12.


----------



## MissNataliie

JA_UK said:


> Tom Ford limited edition eye and cheek compact in unabashed and solar gold lip shimmer




That palette is gorgeous! Once you've played around with it do tell us how you like it!


----------



## dmdreaming

Picked up a few things from Sephora today:

Peter Thomas Roth - Rose Stem Cell Bio-Repair Gel Mask (love it!)
Urban Decay - 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Sabbath
Anastasia Beverly Hills - Brow Wiz in Brunette
Anastasia Beverly Hills - Tinted Brow Gel in Granite
Josie Maran - Whipped Argan Oil Ultra-Hydrating Body Butter in Sweet Citrus
Tarte - Amazonian Clay 12-Hr Blush in Dollface
Too Faced - Candlelight Glow Highlighting Powder Duo


----------



## MrsTGreen

Clinique Stay Matte Foundation(Golden Neutral-8)
Guerlain Meteorites(Teint Dore-3)


----------



## Icy Melona

Kerstin Florian Spirulina Rejuvenating mask
Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Neroli Bianca


----------



## pond23

I bought my sister a SuperSolano from Ulta on the weekend. That's her favorite non-ionic dryer.


----------



## Fran0421

estee lauder bronze goddess bronzer in 03


----------



## JA_UK

MissNataliie said:


> That palette is gorgeous! Once you've played around with it do tell us how you like it!



This is my TF palette and I am very pleased with the textures which is what I expected for £68!! The sparkly eyeshadow is gorgeous and practically no fallout you can blend it out to be sheer or as built up as you want. The same goes for the matt eyeshadow a lovely creamy texture.  The blue is very intense and super pigmented and the bronzer and blush give a lovely glow on the skin. I love it and the colours work with all skin tones I think.


----------



## JA_UK

My latest purchases: ShuUemura Ultime8 beauty cleansing oil and Dior 1 Couleur Eyeshadow in Cruise &#128522;


----------



## fendifemale

NYX lip butters lipstick and gloss- 
Fireball & Raspberry Tart
Burts Beeswax facial towelettes- 
Cucumber & Sage
Hollywood Beauty Marula Oil
Dr. Miracles follicle healer packet
Ruby Kisses lip lacquer- Aruba Blue


----------



## cathmenaney

I bought the new 'too faced ' natural eye pallete...a great mix of shimmer & matte colours which blend perfectly..
Nice mirror in the metal lid too.


----------



## MissNataliie

JA_UK said:


> This is my TF palette and I am very pleased with the textures which is what I expected for £68!! The sparkly eyeshadow is gorgeous and practically no fallout you can blend it out to be sheer or as built up as you want. The same goes for the matt eyeshadow a lovely creamy texture.  The blue is very intense and super pigmented and the bronzer and blush give a lovely glow on the skin. I love it and the colours work with all skin tones I think.



It sounds amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## sumita

Rouge Bunny Rouge Metamorphoses Mattifying Primer
Mally Beautiful Skin Prep
LORAC summerGLO Eye Shadow Palette 
LORAC 3D Lustre/ Liner, Amethyst/ Black Berry & Bronze/ Black Ivy 
BY TERRY Cover Expert Foundation
Too Faced Melted - Liquified Long Wear Lipstick, Melted Peony
It Cosmetics Hello Light Anti-Aging Creme Radiance Illuminator 
Anastasia Brow Wiz


----------



## Sweet Fire

Dr. Dennis Gross peels


----------



## codextooth

Amore Pacific Enzyme Peel
SK-II Whitening Source Clear Lotion (partly a Toner)
SK-II Facial Treatment Masks
SK-II Essential Power cream
SK-II Facial Treatment Clear Lotion (Toner) 
Shiseido Pure Retinol Eye Mask


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL & Giorgio Armani mascara


----------



## Kailuagal

Had a little fun at Sephora! It's been awhile!
Urban Decay 24/7 glide on eye pencil in Bourbon, a beautiful bronze with a hint of sparkles
NARS Brilliant lip gloss in Chihuahua
Stila In The Know eyeshadow pallet with mirror, love the matte colors!
Sephora Bain Dissolvant Express polish remover, this stuff is amaze-balls!
Laura Mercier, foundation primer + radiance, on the sale rack for $20..couldn't resist
Nails, Inc. GEL Effect nail polish in Lexington Gardens, a pretty light purple
Dior Front Row nail polish, a very lovely shimmery pink polish
Picked three freebies with my points...purse sized bottle of my Dolce & Gabbana light blue perfume that I LOVE, sample size of Philosophy Hope in a Jar moisturizer, and another sample bottle of moisturizer by Korres.
It felt like Christmas coming home and playing with my gifts! Hahaha!


----------



## sunglow

Beauty Blender Solid Cleanser
Lush Honey Trap Lip Balm
Lush Popcorn Lip Scrub
Milani Tea Rose blush
MAC Spiked brow pencil
MAC Sea Me Hear Me blush
MAC Goddess of the Sea lipstick
Nars Pro-Prime Eyeshadow Base
Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer
Lorac Pocket Pro eyeshadow palette
NYX lipliners in Mahogany and Prune


----------



## Arlene619

sunglow said:


> Beauty Blender Solid Cleanser
> Lush Honey Trap Lip Balm
> Lush Popcorn Lip Scrub
> Milani Tea Rose blush
> MAC Spiked brow pencil
> MAC Sea Me Hear Me blush
> MAC Goddess of the Sea lipstick
> Nars Pro-Prime Eyeshadow Base
> Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer
> Lorac Pocket Pro eyeshadow palette
> NYX lipliners in Mahogany and Prune



I love the beauty blender solid cleanser.  It cleans my brushes so easily and real thorough!


----------



## purseprincess32

Sephora replacements since I ran out:
Dior Creme De Rose balm
Issey Miyake-L'Eau D'Issey

Sephora new items:
Dior Addict- Lipstick 714 New York
Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance-Roller ball
Tory Burch- Tory Burch Roller ball
Elizabeth and James- Nirvana White
Koh Gen Do- Cleansing Water
Ole Henriksen -Grease Relief -Oil-Free Pore Refining Makeup removers
Rosebud-Strawberry lip balm


----------



## JA_UK

My latest purchases are dior Addict It-Lash mascaras in pink, purple and black, Dior Addict It-Line in blue. Bioderma Crealine (sensibio) cleansing water.


----------



## samina

YSL nude beige lipstick
Lancôme Artliner 24 in Diamond Black
Chanel Luminere Aqua liquid foundation 
Chanel luminere aqua compact refill
Clinique Anti-Blemish solution
Tom Ford Bronzer Terra
Laura Mercer Radiance Primer
The organic pharmacy seaweed/clay mask 
Sarah chapman cleansing balm
Oribe texturising dry spray


----------



## LoVeinLA

codextooth said:


> Amore Pacific Enzyme Peel
> SK-II Whitening Source Clear Lotion (partly a Toner)
> SK-II Facial Treatment Masks
> SK-II Essential Power cream
> SK-II Facial Treatment Clear Lotion (Toner)
> Shiseido Pure Retinol Eye Mask



Do you have the treatment essence? Curious if you use that with your other sk-ii in this pic.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Kailuagal said:


> Had a little fun at Sephora! It's been awhile!
> Urban Decay 24/7 glide on eye pencil in Bourbon, a beautiful bronze with a hint of sparkles
> NARS Brilliant lip gloss in Chihuahua
> Stila In The Know eyeshadow pallet with mirror, love the matte colors!
> Sephora Bain Dissolvant Express polish remover, this stuff is amaze-balls!
> Laura Mercier, foundation primer + radiance, on the sale rack for $20..couldn't resist
> Nails, Inc. GEL Effect nail polish in Lexington Gardens, a pretty light purple
> Dior Front Row nail polish, a very lovely shimmery pink polish
> Picked three freebies with my points...purse sized bottle of my Dolce & Gabbana light blue perfume that I LOVE, sample size of Philosophy Hope in a Jar moisturizer, and another sample bottle of moisturizer by Korres.
> It felt like Christmas coming home and playing with my gifts! Hahaha!



Love the urban decay pencils.  My favorite that I'm using is in the color rock star.


----------



## LoVeinLA

JA_UK said:


> My latest purchases are dior Addict It-Lash mascaras in pink, purple and black, Dior Addict It-Line in blue. Bioderma Crealine (sensibio) cleansing water.



Love the bioderma!!! I wish I can get a double pack in the USA.  I have to do an online order for bioderma.


----------



## LoVeinLA

REN no 1 Purity Cleansing Balm (20% off at dermstore)


----------



## JA_UK

LoVeinLA said:


> Love the bioderma!!! I wish I can get a double pack in the USA.  I have to do an online order for bioderma.



I did mine online too as I wanted the 500ml bottles and the special double packs only seemed to be online.  Mine came from a french website called Leguidesante


----------



## mcb100

17.6oz of Kneipp deep sleep mineral bath salts
J Beverly Hills hair & scalp mask 
OPI nail polish in Get in the Espresso Lane


----------



## Anna1

Anastasia contour kit
Benefit bathina


----------



## MissNataliie

Caudalie Divine Oil
Marc Jacobs Lip Gel in 110 Role Play
Marc Jacobs Magic Marc'er 

So excited to try all these!


----------



## JA_UK

Chanel nail vernis No.615 Sweet Lilac, illusion d'ombre No.96 Utopia,glossimer in No.03 Glaze and Stylo Yeux in No.911 Amber Doré


----------



## mcb100

Coppertone oil free SPF 30 sunscreen lotion (It says it's fragrance free, hypoallergenic, and it says it won't clog pores, so I'm hoping that means that it is safe to use on the face.)


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Terracotta Le Parfum - it smells absolutely amazing!
3 eye shadow palettes from Sleek makeup (as there was a 3 for 2 offer) in Original, Au Naturel and Vintage Romance.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Taking pics was faster.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My purchased from sephora 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My first glamglow products , anybody been using it?


----------



## designmuzic

i bought a YVES SAINT LAURENT ROUGE PUR COUTURE Glossy Stain #105
love it~!!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Bath time!


----------



## bluejinx

LoVeinLA said:


> Love the bioderma!!! I wish I can get a double pack in the USA.  I have to do an online order for bioderma.



you could have a canadian mule bring it to you. I know of one who is going to be in LA in 6 weeks....... just sayin......


----------



## bluejinx

ayutilovesGST said:


> My purchased from sephora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637902
> View attachment 2637903
> 
> 
> My first glamglow products , anybody been using it?



just used the supermud for the fist time this week and was AMAZED at the results! I will be uploading a blog post all about it later this week or weekend but yeah..... I am sold!


----------



## c0uture

Clinique Wash Away Gel Cleanser 
Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes Mini Mascara
Murad Rapid Age Spot and Pigment Lightening Serum
Murad Acne Spot Fast Fix
Clinique Clarifying Lotion 3 (Combination/Oily)


----------



## fendifemale

Bee and Flower soap- Rose
Bareminerals Moxie lipstick- Make Your Move
Bath & Body Works bodycream- French Lavender and Honey
Fresh Picked balm- Garden Strawberries


----------



## LataJones

MAC lipsticks in Twig, Cosmo, Captive, Craving and Amorous.


----------



## JA_UK

Tom Ford Gold Dust Bronzing Powder


----------



## Lexusss

lots of Maybelline Baby Lips and Revlon lipsticks


----------



## LoVeinLA

LataJones said:


> MAC lipsticks in Twig, Cosmo, Captive, Craving and Amorous.




Nice colors. I have cosmo and amorous and love them both!


----------



## mrswinky

Bioderma Crealine - My local pharmacy had a special on the 500ml ... $30! Cheap for Australia anyway 
Garnier Micellar cleansing water - On special so I had to buy it for comparison
Kevin Aucoin the precision brow pencil - Love how thin the pencil is


----------



## ayutilovesGST

bluejinx said:


> just used the supermud for the fist time this week and was AMAZED at the results! I will be uploading a blog post all about it later this week or weekend but yeah..... I am sold!




Ahh glad to know about that , yes it's amaaaazing right ?!


----------



## bnjj

MAC Pedro Lourenco blush and shadow quad


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Mac lipstick - please me 
Mac eye brow pencil veluxe
Mac eyeliner bronze pearl glide 
Mac sharpener


----------



## LataJones

LoVeinLA said:


> Nice colors. I have cosmo and amorous and love them both!



Thank you! I've been trying to find a dupe of this Revlon discontinued colour  (colourburst soft rose) and needless to say, I've been going overboard in my search, lol.


----------



## pond23

MAC Omega eye shadow


----------



## Stepforded

I bought a three-set of mineral lip glosses by a brand called "Nude by Nature" (Australian) - the colours are gorgeous (nude; nude pink; nude brown), and the glosses the absolute shiniest I've ever seen!  They're thick - gluggly, almost - not ideal if you're going to be eating anytime soon, but otherwise fine.

I don't think they have any lip plumping ingredients in them, but for some reason my lips look far fuller when I apply them.


----------



## beauty k addict

redeemed 95K points at murale (big beauty exchange) for T3 body waver + glamglow very gorgeous


----------



## lookatme

just today I bought the boscia little black book and a dior addict fluid stick in minuit at sephora. 
during the past week I got a few things from the urban decay online clearance and some mally stuff at ulta.


----------



## nikky84

I bought the Origins Checks And Balances Frothy Face Wash and Mario Badescu
ALPHA Grapefruit Cleansing Lotion.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Aloha!! We are vacationing in maui this week and I had to buy a few items at Sephora Whalers village. 
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer 
Laura Mercier invisible pressed setting powder 
Nars satin lip pencil in Luxembourg 
Island girl nail polish (ABC store)


----------



## bluejinx

beauty k addict said:


> redeemed 95K points at murale (big beauty exchange) for T3 body waver + glamglow very gorgeous



I keep saving up my points for when I am in toronto. We have NO Chanel, Urban Decay or Dior sold at any Shoppers in our province, and we have no murales. I had 2 $170 and  2 $85 (you can do more than two of any one level in a week I learned) last time I was there. Now its saving back up for September so I can do another big Chanel and Dior haul!


----------



## LataJones

bluejinx said:


> I keep saving up my points for when I am in toronto. We have NO Chanel, Urban Decay or Dior sold at any Shoppers in our province, and we have no murales. I had 2 $170 and  2 $85 (you can do more than two of any one level in a week I learned) last time I was there. Now its saving back up for September so I can do another big Chanel and Dior haul!



I really wish Murale online would carry all of the prestige brands that Shoppers offers and make life easy for us. It's such a pain to go to a specific Shoppers just to get items from one brand, ie Urban Decay at Yorkdale, when it's so out of the way.


----------



## Espinosa

The Malficent lipstick from MAC, I really love this colour!


----------



## bnjj

LataJones said:


> I really wish Murale online would carry all of the prestige brands that Shoppers offers and make life easy for us. It's such a pain to go to a specific Shoppers just to get items from one brand, ie Urban Decay at Yorkdale, when it's so out of the way.



I wish this as well.  Although, bonus redemption is only in-store.  I have about 400,000 points right now and could have really cleaned up during this most recent bonus redemption but our only Murale is clear across the city and there wasn't anything I wanted badly enough to go.


----------



## bluejinx

LataJones said:


> I really wish Murale online would carry all of the prestige brands that Shoppers offers and make life easy for us. It's such a pain to go to a specific Shoppers just to get items from one brand, ie Urban Decay at Yorkdale, when it's so out of the way.



And let us shop Shoppers online. I WISH I could get points for buying Dior, Chanel, Urban Decay etc. but sadly there is not a store in my PROVINCE that sells them. Sigh....... I want a murale here so badly!


----------



## micah90

This miracle oil 
http://humanheartnature.com/buy/index.php/sunflower-beauty-oil.html


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

From Sephora (got in the mail yesterday):
-Stila In The Light Palette (first palette ever lol)
-OCC nail polish in Inky


----------



## MissNataliie

Guerlain Maxi Lash (my favorite!)
DryBar Detox Dry Shampoo


----------



## amajoh

Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush in Fearless

Victoria's Secret Nail Polish in:
- So Haute
- Steal the Show
- Break the Rules
- Backstage
VS So Intense Liquid Liner Pen in Blackest Black
VS Pro Color Correcting Concealer Duo

Love the VS Semi-Annual sale! Got all of the VS stuff for less than $30. While I was at Sephora I got a sample of the Glamglow Supermud Clearing Treatment. It's currently on my face, so we'll see how it does before I shell out the $70 for a jar.


----------



## kashmira

M Picaut Skin Perfect Moisturiser
M Picaut Precious Eye Cream
Sisley Confort Extrême Lèvres Nutritive Lip Balm (love this!)
RODIN Perfume


----------



## LauraTracy

After a few months of using my first Wen kit, splurged and bought the styling cremes, oils, and serums.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

La Prairie cellular swiss ice crystal cream. 

Caudalie Divine Legs tinted body lotion.


----------



## LoVeinLA

I tried this at Sephora and loved it.  Bought the duo foundation and brush from QVC!! Perfect for summer! 

Tarte Amazonian Clay Airbrush Foundation


----------



## MissNataliie

Sarah_sarah said:


> La Prairie cellular swiss ice crystal cream.
> 
> Caudalie Divine Legs tinted body lotion.




Tell us how you like Divine Legs when you get a chance.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Yesterday at Sephora:
Hourglass blush in diffused heat 
Shaveworks The Cool fix 
The Narsissist eyeshadow palette


----------



## gidramom

Cellcosmet Activator Gel_My skin looks better. Amazing product.
Nars Duo Eyeshadow Kuala Lumpur_I thought I would return after reading reviews...but I actually like this!


----------



## Fran0421

Kiehls midnight recovery oil ( i don't know how it will measure up to my estee lauder advanced night repair)
Mac- Desert rose blush


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Sephora green tea mask , job tears mask 

Laneige sleeping gel mask 
Clinique moisturizing gel , 
Sephora eye liner and 

Eyeshadow free gift


----------



## MrsTGreen

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette


----------



## MissNataliie

Caudalie Grape Water 
Philosophy Cinnamon Buns shower gel


----------



## LoVeinLA

Anastasia Contour Kit
Bite lipstick in Zin


----------



## CleopatraSelene

MAC Mystical Lipstick


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Tuesday in love nail polish from Canada


----------



## beauty k addict

clarisonic aria
fekkai sheer hold hairspray + volumizing mousse


----------



## BarbAga

Two new Dior eyebrow pens, bought 2 It cosmetic brushes.  Also got in the mail today my Wen gallon from QVC and my new makeup set from skinn cosmetics. Their orchid gel, is beyond fabulas.


----------



## pond23

MAC Saint Germain lipstick


----------



## coconutsboston

Anastasia Dip Brow + #12 brush
NARS contour palette


----------



## Hierophilic

*A little review on some beauty products I bought! Lorac's Pro pallet VS the Naked3 pallet.*

I recently bought the Naked3 pallet, the lorac pro pallet, and I'm planning on getting the lorac pro 2, and a shiseido stick foundation. On the two pallets I just bought, I have to say the lorac pro really outshines the naked pallets in quality. The choice of 8 mattes is really lovely, especially because they're not powdery and really blend like a dream! They almost feel creamy to the touch. The second row is all shimmer, and with the lorac pallets selection of shimmery shadows, I had so much less fall down than any of the naked pallets. Also, the lorac pro pallet comes with a primer sample which, imho, is a huge upgrade from UDPP. 

Don't get me wrong, I love UDPP, but sometimes I feel like it's hard to blend it seamlessly onto the lid, it doesn't quite dry "invisible" and the formulation can be a little thick, as well as I experience some 'clinging' of shadows to some spots and not others on the lid while using it. The Lorac eyeshadow primer is a little thinner, takes a little longer to 'set', but when it does, it does beautifully. I have rather (by rather, I mean really) oily lids (the rest of my skin is oily as well, thanks mom!), and with UDPP and even using a MAC paint pot base, or an eyeliner as a primer, experienced some shifting and creasing after about 6 hrs. Granted, I live in a humid area. However, with the Lorac primer, I didn't see any fading, creasing or moving of my eyeshadow for about nine hours. I'd spent 3 hrs outside, in 80 degree weather, with 90% humidity. I think I found my new holy grail.

Long story short, the Lorac pro pallet is a master piece, and paired with the Lorac eyeshadow primer is a God send for oily eyelids. The naked 3 pallet is nice, but Lorac beats it out in quality 100%. 

I'm planning on getting the shiseido stick foundation (http://www.sephora.com/the-makeup-stick-foundation-P173691?skuId=506519 )  as well as the lorac pro two pallet when it comes out! I hope this was helpful to somebody who may have been contemplating buying these pallets! thanks for reading!


----------



## JA_UK

I have to sort out my feet in time for summer hence these purchases. Nature Republic peeling and moisture masks.


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria perfumes - Lys Soleia (on sale as it is being discontinued) and Limon Verde (which apparently is the new one replacing Lys Soleia).
Guerlain quad in Les Fauves which was on sale.


----------



## steenface

Hierophilic said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love UDPP, but sometimes I feel like it's hard to blend it seamlessly onto the lid, it doesn't quite dry "invisible" and the formulation can be a little thick, as well as I experience some 'clinging' of shadows to some spots and not others on the lid while using it. The Lorac eyeshadow primer is a little thinner, takes a little longer to 'set', but when it does, it does beautifully. I have rather (by rather, I mean really) oily lids (the rest of my skin is oily as well, thanks mom!), and with UDPP and even using a MAC paint pot base, or an eyeliner as a primer, experienced some shifting and creasing after about 6 hrs. Granted, I live in a humid area. However, with the Lorac primer, I didn't see any fading, creasing or moving of my eyeshadow for about nine hours. I'd spent 3 hrs outside, in 80 degree weather, with 90% humidity. I think I found my new holy grail.



I switched from UDPP to TFSI awhile ago but I just recently started playing with my Lorac eye primer and I really, really love it! The bonus is that it's also a little stickier than UDPP or TFSI so loose or softer shadows wind up being more pigmented since it has something to really grab on to.  I'm kicking myself for not trying this sooner!


----------



## Hierophilic

steenface said:


> I switched from UDPP to TFSI awhile ago but I just recently started playing with my Lorac eye primer and I really, really love it! The bonus is that it's also a little stickier than UDPP or TFSI so loose or softer shadows wind up being more pigmented since it has something to really grab on to.  I'm kicking myself for not trying this sooner!



I agree! It works especially well with "glittery" eyeshadows that are very soft, but tend to have a pretty bad fallout? Pairing the lorac primer with the one eyeshadow in the naked3 pallet that I liked the least (dust) totally transformed it! It's like a whole different shadow!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Estée Lauder


----------



## jorton

Went on a huge splurge at Sephora/ect

Summer Crushes summer safety kit- has deluxe sample sizes of products with SPF, an oil, hair mask, surf spray, ect. Really liking all the products

First Aid Beauty kit- Cleanser, face cream, radiance pads

Lavanilla healthy deodorant

Elizabeth and James- black nirvana rollerball

Khiels Avocado eye cream

Fresh sugar lip balm


----------



## floridasun8

No live pics as I already dug into the first 2 items and the other 2 are still on their way, but just bought:

Ciate shell manicure in Wish Upon a Starfish
Nars lipstick in Belle de Jour
2 Sephora makeup bags


----------



## Fran0421

Nars eye primer ( onto my second tube-can't live without it!)


----------



## bnjj

Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette
Clarins Liquid Bronze Self Tan


----------



## mcb100

Say Yes to Cucumbers makeup wipes


----------



## princesspig

Glow Tonic and Tinted Brilliance Balm in Unique Pink:





And dry shampoos - after moving country I can't seem to find my usual Klorane, so I'm trying these two:


----------



## MissNataliie

^^ Princesspig, I'm not sure where you live but Net-a-Porter sells Klorane dry shampoo! They ship to many countries as well.


----------



## pmburk

Did some damage at Ulta:
Stila CC Cream Stick
Stila Color Balm lipsticks in Gabrielle & Avery
Stila One Step Bronze
Stila Kitten smudge pot
Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded
L'Oreal Colour Riche Cotton Pink lipstick


----------



## pmburk

Aaaaand a bit more at Target today - picked up some things to try & a couple of replacement items I'd run out of:

Revlon Colorstay Whipped foundation in 150 Buff
Maybelline "The N udes" eyeshadow palette
Elf Studio HD Powder (replacement)
Revlon Lacquer Balm in Demure
Rimmel Stay Matte powder in Translucent (replacement)
Pixi Correction Concentrate in Brightening Peach
Physician's Formula Mineral Wear Warming Glow loose powder

The last item wasn't on my list, but I saw it in the dollar store while I was picking up a couple of other items, so decided to give it a shot. I know the brand and I know it was around $16, so I can only assume it is discontinued. For $1 why not try it?


----------



## LoVeinLA

bnjj said:


> Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette
> Clarins Liquid Bronze Self Tan




Love the too faced chocolate palette.  Wish I had gotten this instead of the UD naked 3.


----------



## pmburk

Forgot to include pic:








pmburk said:


> Did some damage at Ulta:
> Stila CC Cream Stick
> Stila Color Balm lipsticks in Gabrielle & Avery
> Stila One Step Bronze
> Stila Kitten smudge pot
> Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded
> L'Oreal Colour Riche Cotton Pink lipstick






pmburk said:


> Aaaaand a bit more at Target today - picked up some things to try & a couple of replacement items I'd run out of:
> 
> Revlon Colorstay Whipped foundation in 150 Buff
> Maybelline "The N udes" eyeshadow palette
> Elf Studio HD Powder (replacement)
> Revlon Lacquer Balm in Demure
> Rimmel Stay Matte powder in Translucent (replacement)
> Pixi Correction Concentrate in Brightening Peach
> Physician's Formula Mineral Wear Warming Glow loose powder
> 
> The last item wasn't on my list, but I saw it in the dollar store while I was picking up a couple of other items, so decided to give it a shot. I know the brand and I know it was around $16, so I can only assume it is discontinued. For $1 why not try it?


----------



## Jasmine K.

Urban Decay Smokey Eye Palette
Urban Decay Electric Pressed Pigment Palette
Malificent Eyelashes by MAC
MAC lip liner in Currant
MAC lip liner in Night Moth
MAC lip liner in Cherry
MAC lipstick in Relentlessly Red


----------



## sunglow

Camille Rose Naturals Fresh Curl and Curl Love Moisture Milk
Oyin Handmade Hair Dew and Juices & Berries
Shea Moisture Extra-Moisture Detangler
Benefit Porefessional
China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise
Orly Baked Minis
Zoya Tilda
Maybelline Color Tattoos in Creamy Beige and Chocolate Suede


----------



## LoVeinLA

Can't miss a good sale for me to stock up for Christmas stocking stuffers.  Body butters for $5!!!

Body Shop


----------



## shopgirl151

Mitch Stone shampoo and conditioner
Macadamia Nut Oil Round Brush (53mm)

Haven't tried the shampoo/conditioner yet, but I did have to make sure I liked the scent and I'm in agreement with the reviews I found online - smells amazing!


----------



## MissNataliie

Lots of skincare! I got...

Bioelements Pumice Peel
Bioelements SPF 50 FaceScreen
Bioelements Absolute Moisture
Josie Maran Argan Oil Cleansing Oil


----------



## Carson123

Two Faced Boudoir Eyes palette
OPI live love carnival 
OPI Louvre me louvre me not


----------



## floridasun8

Nyx stick foundation in golden tan.  Just got a huge welted bruise on my leg this morning a day before I leave for vacation, so I had to run out to get some sort of makeup to cover it up.  Hoping this stick foundation with powder over top will work as I couldn't find a good concealer in the store to use.

Also, just a bottle of Alpha Hydrox foaming face wash.


----------



## BellaLuella

pmburk said:


> Forgot to include pic:






Isn;t the Revlon Colorstay foundation the best!!! It lasts so long on my skin. Might need to pick up the whiped for the summer.


----------



## krism805

Algenist Moisturizer & Serum


----------



## keodi

Skincare, I use a lot of Korean skincare products
I purchased Shulwasoo cream
Missha first time treatment essence


----------



## codextooth

LoVeinLA said:


> Sorry for getting back to you so late.  Didn't see it soon enough!  Yes I do have the treatment essence and I love it.  It goes well with the rest of the sk products!!


----------



## Arlene619

Heard mixed reviews about this.. Excited to try it.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

After seeing all of the amazing reviews for the IT Cosmetics Celebration Foundation, I finally bit the bullet on Thursday night and picked one up (I bought mine in 'light' since I am pretty much a ghost, lol). 
Also went to Ulta yesterday morning to pick up my long awaited Lorac Pro Palette 2!!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

pmburk said:


> Forgot to include pic:




How is the pigmentation on that Maybelline Nudes palette? I can't wait for it to hit stores in my area (Philadelphia/surrounding burbs)! I haven't seen it anywhere yet


----------



## Rina337

Healgel intensive and dr Jackson's facial oil


----------



## pond23

Another Ilia lipstick


----------



## sunglow

Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Topaz


----------



## Fran0421

By terry eyshadow stick in ' bronze moon'


----------



## purseprincess32

Makeup Forever Aqua Matic cream stick eye pencils/shadows:
Metallic Golden Taupe ME 50
Metallic Pinky Beige ME 54
Sephora pick 5 skincare set customized
 Dr Jart BB 
First Beauty Facial Radiance Polish
Algenist Complete Eye renewal balm
StriVectin advanced concentrate for wrinkles-Anti-Aging
Murad-AHA/BHA exfoliating cleanser
Peter ThomasRoth-Cucumber Gel Mask
Mini Miss Dior -Blooming Bouquet (I used some of my Sephora points 250 for this)
NYC-Nail Polish-Jacaranda Flower great vibrant purple
Julie G Nail Polish-Santori ( I've never tried this brand before but thought I'd check it out liked the blue color. 
Maybelline Colossal volume classic black mascara
Indeed Labs-Pepta-Bright- Even Skin Tone Enhancer -(Great stuff if you have any hyperpigmentation due to a break out. It fades it quickly.


----------



## BarbAga

Got my new skinn order in the main today.  All sorts of new goodies to check out. Plus I ordered 2 olive cleansers from skinn. Got that also.


----------



## Lovelee8

Maybelline Elixir in Caramel Infused
Loreal Glossy Balm crayon in Vintage Rose
Cover Girl Smoochie in Smooch
(I can't stop buying lip products!)


----------



## MissNataliie

Yves Saint Laurent Glossy Stain in 27 Pêche Cerra-Cola. This is my fourth glossy stain, I love them so much!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

some Kiehl's stuff


----------



## LoVeinLA

Had to get this at 20% off.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel vernis mirabella and nail remover


----------



## ayutilovesGST

After few hours and browse on net I found out there is another color that I wanted , it's charivari , so I go back to the counter and .... It's last one left waiting for me ,, yeayyy 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The SA not even put it on display 
As additional I bought 

Chanel le vernis charivari 603 
Chanel extreme shine nail lacquer


----------



## USCGirlie

I recently purchased items from the Chanel Fall collection: 
-Viva Rouge Coco Shine (gorgeous yet wearable fuschia)
-Confident Rouge Coco Shine (polished brown-pink)
-Atmosphere nail polish (love the unique duochrome finish)
-Songe Glossimer (makes lips look plumper; looks great on its own or layered over other lip colors)
-Innocence blush (beautiful pink-mauve flush)

I also purchased a few of the Becca Beach Tint Souffles.


----------



## pmburk

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> How is the pigmentation on that Maybelline Nudes palette? I can't wait for it to hit stores in my area (Philadelphia/surrounding burbs)! I haven't seen it anywhere yet



It varies - some of the colors are great & others are very light. I always use an eye primer first (MAC Painterly paint pot) and I've had pretty good luck with them, but then again I don't go in for super brights/darks or heavily pigmented colors. Beauty Broadcast has a good review of it on her YouTube channel. Overall I'd say it is definitely worth $10.


----------



## randr21

Real techniques brushes


----------



## Lovelee8

Purchased form Ulta on clearance:
Revlon colorstay eyeliner in blackberry
Loreal double extend mascara
Bare Minerals high shine eyeshadow in Bronze
Revlon brow product
Lip Fushion lip gloss in full frontal

From Target:
Loreal miss manga mascara
Revlon colorstay gel eyeliner in brown (on clearance)
2 Physicians formula concealers (they were BOGO)

From Walgreens: Maybelline color whisper in berry ready (on clearance)

I need to stop now!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

pmburk said:


> It varies - some of the colors are great & others are very light. I always use an eye primer first (MAC Painterly paint pot) and I've had pretty good luck with them, but then again I don't go in for super brights/darks or heavily pigmented colors. Beauty Broadcast has a good review of it on her YouTube channel. Overall I'd say it is definitely worth $10.




Thanks so much for your feedback! Ironically I watched that review last night but just saw your reply right now, lol. Emily is awesome at reviewing beauty products and I have to say I agree with her comments 110% (I was lucky to find the palette over the weekend at my local CVS. Success! Lol). Used it today for the first time and am pleased for the money spent. Not a bad palette!


----------



## rutabaga

Zelens sunscreen
Rosehip seed oil
Kahina giving beauty argan oil
Miss Manga wp mascara
Klorane mango butter conditioner


----------



## bnjj

SDM Bonus Redemption - out of pocket only $5 and change in tax.


----------



## Arlene619

Benefit  "they're real" eyeliner. I've had it for 2 weeks. Nice super black eyeliner. waterproof. I would not buy again. Kind of hard to apply it. I guess I don't have the technique down &#128533;&#128533;


----------



## Sweet Fire

Dior lipstick
Chanel Illuminating powder


----------



## pond23

Charlotte Tilbury contouring set


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel Les Beiges
YSL Rouge Shine Pink in Paris


----------



## c0uture

Benefit They're Real Mini Mascara
MAC Film Noir Lipstick
Marc Jacobs Eau So Fresh Rollerball


----------



## Lovelee8

Small Josie Maran haul from Sephora:

Coconut Gelee blush in Pink Escape
Bear Naked Wipes
and deluxe sample of the Black Oil Mascara


----------



## purseprincess32

Becca - Beach Shimmer blush-Papaya /Topaz
Nars-Dual Intensity shadows-Himalia
MAC-All That Glitters eye shadow


----------



## Fran0421

I also got mac all that glitters 



purseprincess32 said:


> Becca - Beach Shimmer blush-Papaya /Topaz
> Nars-Dual Intensity shadows-Himalia
> MAC-All That Glitters eye shadow


----------



## Fran0421

mac- all that glitters eye shadow
Mac Patisserie lipstick
By terry eyeshadow stick in frozen quartz


----------



## princesspig

Elizabeth Arden Pure Finish Cream Eye Shadow in Anchors Away 03 (part of their summer collection). It's not very good.
Shu Uemura S curler. I quite like it, but takes some getting used to.
Essie After School Boy Blazer nail polish.
Mac Face and Body foundation in N1.
Laura Mercier Luxe Travel Brush Collection - I think it was a limited edition for winter/Christmas last year. Got it at half price. Am quite impressed with the quality.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Covergirl Lashblast Volume. I forgot how much I love this mascara, it's incredible.


----------



## rutabaga

Shu Uemura painting liner in black


----------



## kashmira

Floral Toning Lotion (Sisley)


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Tom ford lipsticks 
Bruised plum , Casablanca and Indian rose


----------



## Devilangelitaly

Clinique Mild Claryifing Lotion
Collistar Vitamins A+C+E


----------



## silversage4

Lipstick queen- jungle queen, forbidden fruit duo (rouge sinner, medieval) 
Smash box lipgloss- melondrama it looked so pretty over jungle queen, I couldn't resist!
Mabeline dream fresh bob cream for my daughter


----------



## JA_UK

After my recent facial I added a couple of products to my skincare routine and got given some samples  Dermalogica multivitamin thermafoliant, c-12 concentrate,  samples of conditioning body wash, hydrating body cream, hydro-active mineral salts, power rich moisturiser and multivitamin power recovery masque.


----------



## pink sapphire

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2687970
> 
> Tom ford lipsticks
> Bruised plum , Casablanca and Indian rose


 Beautiful lipsticks .


----------



## beauty k addict

redeemed optimum points at murale for a T3 single pass whirl (my last T3 buy cause i have 4 of their essential hair appliances).

chanel gentle hydrating toner
chanel brow/lash brush + concealer brush


----------



## floridasun8

Anastasia brow pencil
Sally Hansen Matte top coat
...and got my free birthday gift from Sephora which was a MUFE mini mascara and lipstick duo


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Secret
Dr. Dennis peels


----------



## lettuceshop

I splurged and got the Hourglass ambient lighting set, I have to say so far I'm very impressed.


----------



## Dany_37

Latisse for Eyelashes

Lancome Definicils High Def
              Hypnose Drama
              Hypnose Doll Lashes
              Hypnose Star
              CILS Booster XL

Makeup Artist Choice Green Tea Cleanser & Toner
                               Oil Free Sunscreen
                               Fade Serum
                               Fade Peel
                               Anti Aging Eye Repair
                               PhytoCell Renewal Serum
                               Age Defying Neck Cream


----------



## Arlene619

Dany_37 said:


> Latisse for Eyelashes
> 
> Lancome Definicils High Def
> Hypnose Drama
> Hypnose Doll Lashes
> Hypnose Star
> CILS Booster XL
> 
> Makeup Artist Choice Green Tea Cleanser & Toner
> Oil Free Sunscreen
> Fade Serum
> Fade Peel
> Anti Aging Eye Repair
> PhytoCell Renewal Serum
> Age Defying Neck Cream



Hypnose drama is my fav mascara.. and I've been through everyone.


----------



## Dany_37

Arlene619 said:


> Hypnose drama is my fav mascara.. and I've been through everyone.[/QUOTE
> 
> The woman at the makeup counter raved about Hypnose Star the most so I just purchased all of them to see which would work best.  I wound up using all of them at the same time...just for some extra umph!!


----------



## Dany_37

Just purchased the Shu Uemura Lash Repair...read some raves on the forum so decided to give it a try as well!


----------



## Lena186

Bought Clarins eye waterproof make up remover, face make up remover and compact foundation. Great coverage


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Shopmore

I caved and just ordered the SK-II set from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.


----------



## mcb100

Goldwell Sleek Perfection thermal heat protection spray
Dermalogica Clear Start Breakout Clearing all over toner


----------



## pmburk

Recently for me: 
Alexandra de Markoff crème foundation
Revlon Fire & Ice lipstick in vintage-style packaging (ebay)
Maybelline Leather Color Tattoos in Vintage Plum & Beige
Ulta liquid liners in Espresso & Smoky Gray
Neutrogena Healthy Skin foundation
NYX blushes in Pinched & Summer Peach
NYX Matte Bronzer in Medium
NYX Illuminator in Narcissistic
L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black mascara


----------



## LataJones

Went crazy with brown eye shadows lately. Recently bought the following:

Nars Mekong (love, love, love. HG product) 
Nars Condura
Art Deco 376, 378, 206 and refillable eye shadow palette
Urban Decay busted


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford deodorant spray (Neroli Portofino)
Bobbi Brown Bath cologne
Crabtree & Evelyn edt- Pink Magnolia & Pear
Milani lipstick -Rose Hip & Teddy Bare
Milani lipgloss-Coral Crush
NYX lipbutter gloss-Cherry Cheesecake


----------



## JosiePosie

Urban Decay Naked Skin foundation
Benefit They're Real Push Up Liner
Lavanilla Vanilla Summer deodorant
Tarte Tipsy Blush


----------



## jellybebe

JosiePosie said:


> Urban Decay Naked Skin foundation
> Benefit They're Real Push Up Liner
> Lavanilla Vanilla Summer deodorant
> Tarte Tipsy Blush




I just got this Benefit liner too! I had the girl at Sephora show me how to use it, she made it seem so easy of course! I bought a Marc Jacobs eyeliner too, might be my new fave!


----------



## KayuuKathey

SK-II Facial Treatment Cleansing Oil
Imju Fiberwig Mascara


----------



## jen_sparro

- Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair (repurchase, cannot live without it)
- BodyShop Vitamin E Moisture Cream
- BodyShop Body Butters in Mango & Brazil Nut
- Kiehl's Creme de Corps
- Hourglass Sculpting Brow Pencil 
- Rimmel Stay Matte Pressed Powder


----------



## JA_UK

Latest purchases  Dior 5 Couleurs eyeshadow palette in Trafalgar and Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb Rose Explosion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Christian Louboutin rouge nail polish
Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady
Chikuhodo Z 1, 4 & 5 brushes


----------



## LoVeinLA

Chanel les beige pressed powder
Chanel rouge coco shine in Bonheur
Tarte Amazonian clay foundation


----------



## Fran0421

- Hourglass sculpting brow pencil 
- Hourglass ambient lighting blushes ( LOVE!!!!) 
- Nuxe lip balm ( love this but the smell makes me sick) 
-Mac eyeshadow in tempting 
- Makeup store eyeshadows


----------



## jenny70

Trish Mcevoy BB cream

Trish Mcevoy powder brush 5

Laura Mercier eye shadow in gold dust

Laura Mercier blush in winter bloom

Laura Mercier smooth finish foundation powder

Trish Mcevoy lipgloss in sexy nude

Gucci perfume, Flora, Glorious Mandarin


----------



## blissedthistle

SHISEIDO Eyelash Curler

CLINIQUE Quickliner for Eyes

LIVING PROOF Perfect Hair Day 5-in-1 Styling Treatment

SEPHORA COLLECTION Crystal Nail File

BUMBLE AND BUMBLE Hairdresser's Invisible Oil Shampoo

MDSOLARSCIENCES Mineral Tinted Crème Broad Spectrum SPF 30 UVA-UVB Sunscreen


----------



## purseprincess32

Benefit- They're Real mascara 
Shiseido-Wrinkle Resist24 Pure Retinol express smoothing eye masks. I'm curious to try.. luckily I don't have any crows feet of wrinkles yet but I need to take preventive measures.. haha
( Thank goodness for Asian genes-age 37 but look like I'm in my early 20's and some think I'm look like a college student haha).
Ole Henriksen-The Clean Truth Makeup wipes ( Brightening). -Restock
Ole Henriksen-Grease Relief Cleansing makeup wipes-Curious to try
Murad-Essential C Day Moisture Broad Spectrum SPF 30
Makeup Forever -Satin Rosewood lipstick


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel cc cream 
Chanel les beiges poudre


----------



## sunglow

Buxom Show Some Skin Foundation
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector (pressed) in Rose Gold
Becca Eye Tint in Gilt
Korres Pomegranate Toner
Ren Clarimatte T-Zone Balancing Gel Cream
Boscia Konjac Cleansing Sponge w/Bamboo Charcoal


----------



## LoVeinLA

Can't wait to bite into my chocolate bronzer.


----------



## purseprincess32

Make Up Forever HD Finishing Powder compact form mini for travel


----------



## misstrine85

A Clinique Black Honey lipstick sample. Have been interested for a while, need to try it to see what all the fuzz is about &#128522;


----------



## LoVeinLA

Went Tarte crazy with their 30% off sale. 

BB tinted moisturizer primer
Clean slate timeless smoothing primer 
Maracuja c-brighter eye treatment 
Amazonian clay foundation 
Amazonian clay airbrush foundation 
Amazonian clay waterproof cream eyeshadow
Amazonian clay finishing powder
Lip gloss in paradise
Lip butter in plummy rose


----------



## LoVeinLA

^^


----------



## Kahluakonabuddy

Mally 24/7 Eyebrow Pencil/powder - tried in my local ULTA store, fell in love &#128525;
Mally High Shine Liquid Pen in Sweet Berry


----------



## Lena186

Got Avon blush,eye shadow palette, lip sticks and eye liner as a gift from my cousin


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## More4Me

Body scrub and bar soaps!


----------



## JA_UK

Sonia Kashuk Limited Edition 15 year anniversary brush set


----------



## BarbAga

JA_UK said:


> Sonia Kashuk Limited Edition 15 year anniversary brush set



Such a pretty color.   I need to look next time I am out.


----------



## JA_UK

BarbAga said:


> Such a pretty color.   I need to look next time I am out.



I believe you can purchase them from target but they don't ship outside the USA.  I got mine from a seller on ebay


----------



## ScottyGal

Bronzer from The Body Shop


----------



## gail13

JA_UK said:


> Sonia Kashuk Limited Edition 15 year anniversary brush set



These brushes are great.  For anyone looking....they can be placed as a pick up in store item at Target altho quantity is very limited.  I  had several orders cancelled before I just started calling around.  I found one store with a few packages but if you're interested I would move quickly.  $39


----------



## wonderwoman9

Josie maran argain oil


----------



## treschictx

Ava Anderson cleanser


----------



## Dany_37

I just had to go and purchase Lancome's new Grandiose mascara.  And it is just Excellent. I am in love.  Also I purchased Younique 3D Fiber Mascara...it should arrive in the mail today!


----------



## MissNataliie

A few items from the new Kérastase Discipline Collection: Bain Fluidealiste, Fondant Fluidealiste, and the Fluidissime spray. They're simply amazing. Also I ordered an eyelash curler from Chanel, I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Lynny0780

I have never tried any of their products before but I just picked up some things from lush cosmetics this weekend. I got the Cosmetic Warrior and the Brazened Honey face masks, the Breath of Fresh Air toner, a box of toothy tabs, and a sample of Ocean Salt.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i did a little shopping at sephora, some of these items were gifts for a gf of mine and the clarisonic is for my brother


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley black rose facial oil for hydration & moisture


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Lots of Paul Mitchell stuff and Crabtree & Evelyn handcremes


----------



## Dany_37

Makeup Artist Choice Mandelic/Salicylic Acid Peel
Makeup Artist Choice Blemish Buster Cleanser and Astringent
Lancome Ultimate Eye Contour


----------



## Lenfer

*Kiehl's* ~ "*Creme de Corps*" (500 ml pump bottle) 

I'm quite happy with the purchase it's a very pleasant cream although I don't know if it'll make it into my permanent regime.  After talking to the lovely SA she was kind enough to scan it through with her staff discount so I saved a bit of money to boot. 

*A&#275;sop* ~ "*Geranium Leaf Body Cleanser*" (500 ml pump bottle)

*A&#275;sop* ~ "*Reverence Aromatique Hand Balm*" (500 ml pump bottle)

*Avène* ~ "*Cold Cream Ultra Rich Soap-Free Cleansing Bar*" (100 g) x 4

*Avène* ~ "*Thermal Water Spray*" (300 ml spray can)

*Avène* ~ "*Extremely Gentle Cleanser*" (200 ml bottle)

All the *Avène* products listed work well are very nice and are repurchases.


----------



## bnjj

YSL Babydoll Mascara
Laura Mercier Creme Brulee Honey Bath


----------



## TwiNnie

Origins "All and Nothing" pressed powder


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kerastase Bain Cristal


----------



## Lenfer

*Acqua di Parma* ~ *Colonia Assoluta*​


----------



## pmburk

I ordered the Lorac Close Up: PRO Face Tutorial


----------



## Samantha S

Picked up these products last weekend.


----------



## princesspig

I really wanted the new Guerlain KissKiss lipstick in the colour 321, but it seems that none of the local stores has that specific colour yet.
So instead I bought a Mac Paint Pot in Painterly and some replacement powder puffs.


----------



## StopHammertime

I bought I think... 4 Kat von D Everlasting Love lippies - Underage Red, Backstage Bambi, L.U.V, and Vampira. I also got 2 Nyx jumbo eye crayons in brown and black. And 2 1oz perfumes, Elizabeth and James Nirvana White and Lancôme La Vie Est Belle. I know there is more, I just went on a massive spending spree, but that is all I can remember for now LOL.


----------



## sumita

Just picked up 3 eyeshadows for makeup forever's new eyeshadows. So excited to try them out!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

La Mer the Moisturizing Soft Creme and the Eye Concentrate


----------



## LauraTracy

IT bye bye under eye concealer and Laura Gellar's sweet luxuries kit.


----------



## princesspig

Indeed Labs Hydraluron Moisture Boosting Serum.


----------



## purseprincess32

While in Seattle on vacation for a family wedding I picked up two items at Sephora.

Caudalie-Beauty Elixir
YSL Volupte Sheer Candy Balm Belle Cannelle. (Cinnamon).


----------



## JA_UK

My latest purchases from Kiehls


----------



## LauraTracy

Just bought another Wen kit. Stocking up!


----------



## Lenfer

*Le Labo* ~ *Vetiver 46* (Perfume Oil) 500 ml




*Le Labo* ~ *Vetiver 46* (Body Oil 118 ml)




*Le Labo* ~ *Vetiver 46* (Body Lotion 236 ml)

​


----------



## MrsTGreen

Picked up Orgins 500pt set from Sephora...


----------



## MissNataliie

Make Up For Ever HD Blush in shade 225. I tried a sample of this and I used the entire thing up, I had to buy the full size!


----------



## codextooth

I just purchased La Mer 01-Creme Loose Powder! (I heard they're no longer making them) It's wonderful on my yellow asian skin. 

I also purchased La Mer The Conentrate 1.7Oz!


----------



## lala1

Picked up these items while un Vacay:

Its my first time using the Armarni foundation but I really like it., I got #8 wich is perfect for my summer tan. 

The parfumes just smells amazing.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I've forgotten to post for a while. But here is my contribution for this week. 

Caudalie Scrub 
PRTTY Peaushun body lotion 
Malin + Goetz eucalyptus deodorant 
RMS beauty living luminizer 
RMS creamy eye shadow in magnetic


----------



## MissNataliie

^^ I want to hear all about the Caudalie scrub, RMS Luminizer, and PRETTY lotion! I've heard amazing things about all but what do you think?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MissNataliie said:


> ^^ I want to hear all about the Caudalie scrub, RMS Luminizer, and PRETTY lotion! I've heard amazing things about all but what do you think?




Great products. Caudalie has less bad chemicals than other brands. The PRETTY company has super rich and healthy extracts and is non-toxic compared to many other brands claiming they are all natural etc. RMS is also super natural which means it gives a slight shimmer and hint but it does not have the chemistry to go beyond for something more. Perfect for day and even night. Hope this helps


----------



## Rina337

Chanel no5 parfum and Gucci homme... Gifts to treat my aunty and cousin.


----------



## MissNataliie

Sarah_sarah said:


> Great products. Caudalie has less bad chemicals than other brands. The PRETTY company has super rich and healthy extracts and is non-toxic compared to many other brands claiming they are all natural etc. RMS is also super natural which means it gives a slight shimmer and hint but it does not have the chemistry to go beyond for something more. Perfect for day and even night. Hope this helps




Thank you so much! I love Caudalie and have been wanting to try the other brands. Again, thank you!


----------



## hmmsamantha

i just recenlty splurge on 148 sheet mask! its the newest craze in korea lol


----------



## jellybebe

hmmsamantha said:


> i just recenlty splurge on 148 sheet mask! its the newest craze in korea lol




Love those!


----------



## jellybebe

Sarah_sarah said:


> Great products. Caudalie has less bad chemicals than other brands. The PRETTY company has super rich and healthy extracts and is non-toxic compared to many other brands claiming they are all natural etc. RMS is also super natural which means it gives a slight shimmer and hint but it does not have the chemistry to go beyond for something more. Perfect for day and even night. Hope this helps




Thanks for posting your thoughts on RMS luminizer. I really want to try it.


----------



## mcb100

Shea butter bar soap soap from a local spa
Peter Thomas Roth Rose Stem Cell Bio Repair Gel mask


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MissNataliie said:


> Thank you so much! I love Caudalie and have been wanting to try the other brands. Again, thank you!




Not at all.  Caudalie is great. 



jellybebe said:


> Thanks for posting your thoughts on RMS luminizer. I really want to try it.




No problem.  Not sure if we have a question part in the beauty thread. I try out/buy lots of beauty products and always happy to share my thoughts.


----------



## Lanvinfiend

I'm on a total Korean skin care kick right now, after reading about how the 12-step (12steps?!?! Sounded pretty excessive to me at the get go) routine changed this author's skin and calmed her hormonal breakouts:
http://fashionista.com/2014/05/12-step-korean-skin-care-regimen

12 steps is a bit much for me, but I'm experimenting with adding essences to my skincare routine. Bought a bunch of Korean brands to try out: iope, laneige, nature republic ....

Too early to tell if it's working but it's so fun trying out new skincare


----------



## Rina337

May Lindstrom blue cocoon
May Lindstrom the problem solver
And Glycolactic mask by Ren

&#9996;&#65039;&#128513;


----------



## sumita

Charlotte tilbury haul
Multi miracle glow
Eyeshadow in dolce vita
Liptick in Penelope pink and coachella coral
Wonder glow
Blush in love is a drug
Powder and sculpt brush
Magic cream


----------



## Samantha S

I am over the moon with my purchases and love the diorshow overcurl mascara as it curled and lenghten my lashes; the nail colour is a nice alternative nude colour to the usual sheer beige ( which I also love) and mirage - the colour is simply stunning with glittery gold and bronze.


----------



## Misstake7198

Burberry Lip Cover 11 Antique Rose, Giorgio Armani lipgloss 500, Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Mandarine Basilic, Jack Black Intense Therapy Lip Balm in Lemon & Chamomille


----------



## Samantha S

Misstake7198 said:


> View attachment 2743385
> 
> Burberry Lip Cover 11 Antique Rose, Giorgio Armani lipgloss 500, Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Mandarine Basilic, Jack Black Intense Therapy Lip Balm in Lemon & Chamomille



Great haul.


----------



## Fran0421

Samantha S said:


> I am over the moon with my purchases and love the diorshow overcurl mascara as it curled and lenghten my lashes; the nail colour is a nice alternative nude colour to the usual sheer beige ( which I also love) and mirage - the colour is simply stunning with glittery gold and bronze.



ahhhh mirage is my favourite cream eyeshadow! I can't remember if its limited edition or not? I really hope it isn't. Great purchases.


----------



## Misstake7198

Samantha S said:


> Great haul.


Thank you!


----------



## Samantha S

Fran0421 said:


> ahhhh mirage is my favourite cream eyeshadow! I can't remember if its limited edition or not? I really hope it isn't. Great purchases.



Thank you, I love mirage too. Its such a great everyday colour.


----------



## Mrsbdk

Recently purchased nerium day and night cream
Amazing product! Truebliss.nerium.com


----------



## MissNataliie

From Sephora I just ordered Guerlain Maxi Lash and Make Up For Ever HD Foundation, plus a 500 point reward: an Yves Saint Laurent handheld mirror with case (!) and sample's of Babydoll mascara, black waterproof eyeliner and Rouge Pur Couture lipstick in Le Rouge.


----------



## Lena186

Naked3, Smashbox tech To go&#128525;, Smashbox green and navy always sharp Kohl liners, and Sephora white kohl pen.




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## queenchic

I personally love using household items.. you guys need to check this out! https://www.hubub.com/207758


----------



## sunglow

Tarte Rainforest After Dark Palette
Make Up For Ever Artist Palette
Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Mandore
Becca Ombré Nudes Palette


----------



## Samantha S

Lena186 said:


> Naked3, Smashbox tech To go&#128525;, Smashbox green and navy always sharp Kohl liners, and Sephora white kohl pen.
> View attachment 2746994
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Great haul!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Shu uemura sunblock make up base 


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jessjessjess

hey everyone! just to let you know evoderma is giving away their anti-aging motion device on facebook.com/evoderma! a chance to win one every 3 days  I have one at home and it works like a dream to prevent wrinkles and fine lines. 

Enjoy!

Jess


----------



## Lena186

Samantha S said:


> Great haul!



Thank you! I started to like trying other colors for the eyeliners 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mcb100

Shiseido Pureness Toner
Shsiedio Pureness Mattifying Moisturizer
Shiseido eye cream
MAC lipstick in fleshpot
MAC large clear cosmetics bag

Got my new Sephora VIB Rouge card today!  Came with this cute mini little Bite lipstick in a red shade.


----------



## eileenwee

Sara Shantelle's Tea Tree Facial Bubbles Green Tea Extract! This is my third purchase already, love the smell sooooo much 
Besides that it also helped me to control my pimples, which was terrible at that point of time :rain:


----------



## TwiNnie

Crabtree & Evelyn Gardeners hand cream
Shiseido Tsubaki conditioner


----------



## Samantha S

So excited to pick up all these.


----------



## pond23

I ordered the Sephora solid brush cleaner and the Anastasia brow brush/spoolie (to use with the Dip Brow Pomade).


----------



## Misstake7198

Samantha S said:


> So excited to pick up all these.


great haul!


----------



## ScottyGal

No7 lip gloss and Dior foundation.

I am so excited to try this new foundation! I have heard rave reviews


----------



## Lena186

I was at Sephora,picked up Clarins powder foundation, Clarins full coverage concealer, Sephora on-the-go make up kit and Clarins waterproof eye make up remover


And i picked up Benefit mini items as a gift for reaching 200 points





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## beauty k addict

scooped these up from fab and free event @ murale &#10084;&#65039;. purchased my gala tickets too!

chanel gentle hydrating toner + hand cream
bobbi brown brush spray 
shiseido facial cotton


----------



## ScottyGal

Some argan oil treats for my hair


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL cleansing balm
Touch Éclat pen
Touch Éclat foundation
Nars creamy concealer
Tom Ford lip shine
YSL Volupte blush
YSL Souffle D'Eclat
YSL Youth Liberator Serum
Dior Lipstick
YSL eyebrow pencil
Chanel Ombres quad
Laura Mercier bronzer brush
Chanel eyeshadow brush
Chanel blush brush
YSL felt tip eyeliner
YSL natural action exfoliator
Kate Somerville detox cleanser
Somme Institute Serum
Skinceauticals Retinol


----------



## mondaay

In the last month or two I got:

Tarte blush in exposed
Origins cleanser - checks and balance
Hourglass ambient lighting palette
Stila Liquid Liner
Tarte bb cream
Sleek contour kit in light
BeautyBlender


----------



## Samantha S

Misstake7198 said:


> great haul!



Thank you


----------



## Samantha S

beauty k addict said:


> scooped these up from fab and free event @ murale &#10084;&#65039;. purchased my gala tickets too!
> 
> chanel gentle hydrating toner + hand cream
> bobbi brown brush spray
> shiseido facial cotton
> 
> View attachment 2754314
> 
> View attachment 2754315



So many lovely goodies. You had the same chanel face cleanser as me. Ive been using it for years now.


----------



## Samantha S

_Lee said:


> No7 lip gloss and Dior foundation.
> 
> I am so excited to try this new foundation! I have heard rave reviews




Now Iam excited to check out this dior star foundation too, great haul.
How do you like it?


----------



## Samantha S

Lena186 said:


> I was at Sephora,picked up Clarins powder foundation, Clarins full coverage concealer, Sephora on-the-go make up kit and Clarins waterproof eye make up remover
> View attachment 2753705
> 
> And i picked up Benefit mini items as a gift for reaching 200 points
> View attachment 2753706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





great haul


----------



## mf19

Did some damage at the latest Space NK event (the GWP was worth the spend ):

3 Becca Beach Tint Shimmer Souffles (watermelon/moonstone, papaya/topaz, raspberry/opal)
3 Becca Mineral Blushes (sweet pea, wild honey, songbird)
Nude Skincare ProGenius Treatment Oil
Nude Skincare Advanced Renewal Eye Complex
Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer (custard)
Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette
Lipstick Queen Sinner Lipstick (rose)
Kevyn Aucoin Sculpting Powder (medium)
Kevyn Aucoin Bronzing Veil (tropical days)


----------



## ScottyGal

Samantha S said:


> Now Iam excited to check out this dior star foundation too, great haul.
> How do you like it?


 
I started the year using MAC (I cannot remember exact name), then moved to Benefit 'Hello Flawless' and am now using the Dior, which I think has been the best so far!

Don't get me wrong - the MAC and Beneft foundations were great, but the Dior one seems to have the longest staying power, covers spots without looking 'cakey' or powdery and leaves a lovely finish. 

It was a bit more expensive than the Benefit or MAC foundation I ususally buy (£32 here in the UK) but IMO it has been worth it so far


----------



## ValentineNicole

Two mystery bags from Barney's warehouse for $26. Will post when they arrive!


----------



## ValentineNicole

mf19 said:


> Did some damage at the latest Space NK event (the GWP was worth the spend ):
> 
> 3 Becca Beach Tint Shimmer Souffles (watermelon/moonstone, papaya/topaz, raspberry/opal)
> 3 Becca Mineral Blushes (sweet pea, wild honey, songbird)
> Nude Skincare ProGenius Treatment Oil
> Nude Skincare Advanced Renewal Eye Complex
> Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer (custard)
> Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette
> Lipstick Queen Sinner Lipstick (rose)
> Kevyn Aucoin Sculpting Powder (medium)
> Kevyn Aucoin Bronzing Veil (tropical days)




I missed it, and I went online at like noon! LOL. It went fast online!


----------



## Lena186

Samantha S said:


> great haul



Thank you dear


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Samantha S

_Lee said:


> I started the year using MAC (I cannot remember exact name), then moved to Benefit 'Hello Flawless' and am now using the Dior, which I think has been the best so far!
> 
> Don't get me wrong - the MAC and Beneft foundations were great, but the Dior one seems to have the longest staying power, covers spots without looking 'cakey' or powdery and leaves a lovely finish.
> 
> It was a bit more expensive than the Benefit or MAC foundation I ususally buy (£32 here in the UK) but IMO it has been worth it so far



Great to hear that. Ive been using chanel vitalumiere aqua and perfection lumiere ( long lasting foundation) I love both, but your comments on Dior makes me wanna check it out. 
Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## mf19

ValentineNicole said:


> I missed it, and I went online at like noon! LOL. It went fast online!



yeah I was surprised how quick it went too... this was my first one - are the bags always so good?  was really impressed by the quality and quantity.  looking forward to the one in december


----------



## mf19

_Lee said:


> I started the year using MAC (I cannot remember exact name), then moved to Benefit 'Hello Flawless' and am now using the Dior, which I think has been the best so far!
> 
> Don't get me wrong - the MAC and Beneft foundations were great, but the Dior one seems to have the longest staying power, covers spots without looking 'cakey' or powdery and leaves a lovely finish.
> 
> It was a bit more expensive than the Benefit or MAC foundation I ususally buy (£32 here in the UK) but IMO it has been worth it so far



been wanting to try this one too! I have the Dior Forever foundation and really like it - I find all their foundations to look very natural.. but this one is supposed to impart more glow which I think I would prefer most!


----------



## ScottyGal

mf19 said:


> been wanting to try this one too! I have the Dior Forever foundation and really like it - I find all their foundations to look very natural.. but this one is supposed to impart more glow which I think I would prefer most!



I haven't tried any other Dior foundations, so unfortunately cannot compare! However it does give my skin a nice glow and makes it look dewy.


----------



## Sweet Fire

2 Burberry eyeshadows
Guerlain Rouge G lipstick


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Two large orders from Haute Look (Becca, Edward Bess, and Josie Maran). I will post pics when they arrive!!


----------



## codextooth

I got these today.  My favorite is the amorepacific CC cushion compact,  it's amazing.  I recommend you guys to try it.

1) Iope bio essence (equivalent to Sk-ii facial treatment essence) 
2) La Mer eye concentrate 
3) Amorepacific CC Cushion Compact tan gold SPF 50 for yellow undertone


----------



## Lena186

Haul of perfumes for DH and me




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## c0uture

Benefit They're Real Mini Mascara
MAC Lipstick (Taupe)
Black Opal Total Coverage Concealing Foundation (Truly Topaz)
Benefit BAD gal Mini Mascara
Makeup Forever Full Cover Concealer (14)
Essie Sand Tropez
NYX Mega Shine Lip Gloss (Natural)
Bobbi Brown Corrector (Deep Bisque)
NYX Lipliner (Mauve)
Anastasia Brow Wiz (Ebony)


----------



## jellybebe

Olivine Atelier love & salt beach hair spray! Can't wait to try it on my hair!


----------



## fendifemale

LORAC Pro matte lipcolor- Peach
Baremineral loose pigment shadow- Tortoise
Crabtree & Evelyn hand therapy- Sommerset Meadows, Summer Hill, & Pink Magnolia and Pear
Milani nail polish- Flaming Race & Yellow Whiz


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Perfection Lumiere Velvet Foundation(No. 40)
Chanel Les Beiges(No. 30)


----------



## sanmi

Hera masks, concealer and cleansing foam. 
Innisfree white C cream. 
Vidi Vici perfect face glow foundation


----------



## beauty k addict

picked up chanel le lift kit + rouge double intensite in bright rose at murale gorgeous gala event in calgary.

brought home swag bags + 20x points with $125 min purch for the night's event.


----------



## beauty k addict

murale 24 hr 38K points event. $150 min. purchase &#128077;

bobbi brown brush cleaning spray + conditioning brush cleanser

benefit ooh la lift + stay flawless primer + they're real push up liner

chanel rouge coco baume


----------



## pmburk

Over the weekend I picked up:
- Bare Minerals Well Rested eye brightener
- Benefit Remove It eye makeup remover
- Benefit Erase Paste
- Kose loose face powder
- a few L'Oreal Infallible 24 hr. eye shadows
- Smashbox bronzer


----------



## GingerSnap527

Picked up:

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette

Lancôme Bi-facil Eye Makeup Remover

Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner in Graphite Shimmer Ink


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> Over the weekend I picked up:
> - Bare Minerals Well Rested eye brightener
> - Benefit Remove It eye makeup remover
> - Benefit Erase Paste
> - Kose loose face powder
> - a few L'Oreal Infallible 24 hr. eye shadows
> - Smashbox bronzer




Forgot to include:
- NYX taupe brow pencil
- ColourBasis (local HD media makeup brand) eyeshadow quad & smokey palette
- Crown Brush concealer palette
- Lancôme Aquatique eyeshadow base


----------



## CleopatraSelene

YSL Manifesto L'elixir and Embryolisse


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Les 4 Ombres Poesie #234
Chanel Le Vernis in Expression #635 and Exception #639.
Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss Sensible #15


----------



## Samantha S

jen_sparro said:


> Chanel Les 4 Ombres Poesie #234
> Chanel Le Vernis in Expression #635 and Exception #639.
> Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss Sensible #15



Great haul. Eyeshadow in poesie is a nice natural colour. I like it too but didn't get it as I had other similar colours. Have fun with your new purchases.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I forgot to post for a while. Here is what I got this weekend on top of my french grammar books.  
La Prairie - cellular radiance eye cream (my 4th box already and only product that works on my super sensitive eye area). 
MAC products (part of fashion week event so technically did not buy them but love them so much) - false lashes extreme black and rouge à lèvres fusian pink. 
Darphin - CC cream (2nd one) 
Dior - lash plumping serum (using  it often) and pore minimizer the skin refining matter primer.


----------



## Lena186

Sarah_sarah said:


> I forgot to post for a while. Here is what I got this weekend on top of my french grammar books.
> La Prairie - cellular radiance eye cream (my 4th box already and only product that works on my super sensitive eye area).
> MAC products (part of fashion week event so technically did not buy them but love them so much) - false lashes extreme black and rouge à lèvres fusian pink.
> Darphin - CC cream (2nd one)
> Dior - lash plumping serum (using  it often) and pore minimizer the skin refining matter primer.
> 
> View attachment 2777483



Great haul, would like to hear your thoughts on La Prairie eye cream, if you don't mind


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## xlana

Just got Origins Drink Up Intensive Overnight Mask! It'll be perfect for all the traveling I'm going to do soon.


----------



## Lena186

Makeup forever black liner&#128525;
Sephora black curved eyeliner
Sephora blue creamy eyeliner
Clarins waterproof eye makeup remover


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Lena186 said:


> Great haul, would like to hear your thoughts on La Prairie eye cream, if you don't mind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I have used a vast amount of the La Prairie products and have found their creams to do wonders on me. I do like to use other creams as well including pure organic and natural. I don't think one brand is perfect in everything. The cellular radiance eye cream is just amazing for my eye area. Diminishes dark circles and no wrinkles so far. No rash or swelling as other creams (organic natural or other brands). Also you can apply the essence of skin caviar for eyes and it gives a great sensation and really lets the eye cream slide on you (also double action against dark circles and you use less of the eye cream). From the cellular radiance the emulsion is great and a little goes a long way. It is a bit too hydrating on my acne prone skin (which is dehydrated on most days) but I don't have problems. The ice crystal is superb and with the oil you can make it more hydrating for colder days. I have used the cream on my eyes and had no problem. 

Sorry for the long reply I really hope it helps.


----------



## Lena186

Sarah_sarah said:


> I have used a vast amount of the La Prairie products and have found their creams to do wonders on me. I do like to use other creams as well including pure organic and natural. I don't think one brand is perfect in everything. The cellular radiance eye cream is just amazing for my eye area. Diminishes dark circles and no wrinkles so far. No rash or swelling as other creams (organic natural or other brands). Also you can apply the essence of skin caviar for eyes and it gives a great sensation and really lets the eye cream slide on you (also double action against dark circles and you use less of the eye cream). From the cellular radiance the emulsion is great and a little goes a long way. It is a bit too hydrating on my acne prone skin (which is dehydrated on most days) but I don't have problems. The ice crystal is superb and with the oil you can make it more hydrating for colder days. I have used the cream on my eyes and had no problem.
> 
> Sorry for the long reply I really hope it helps.



That was great info and tips! Thank you so much dear I love eye creams and never found one that helps with my dark circles.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LuxeDeb

YSL Golden Gloss  #4
YSL Pure Chromatics Eye Shadow Palette #7
Lancome Color Design Eye Shadow #611 Attitude
Lancome Blush Highlighter #001
Lancome L'Extreme Mascara black
Lancome Color Design Eye Shadow/Liner Palette #506 Emerald Decadence


----------



## marthastyle

xxx - not permitted


----------



## Samantha S

Sarah_sarah said:


> I forgot to post for a while. Here is what I got this weekend on top of my french grammar books.
> La Prairie - cellular radiance eye cream (my 4th box already and only product that works on my super sensitive eye area).
> MAC products (part of fashion week event so technically did not buy them but love them so much) - false lashes extreme black and rouge à lèvres fusian pink.
> Darphin - CC cream (2nd one)
> Dior - lash plumping serum (using  it often) and pore minimizer the skin refining matter primer.
> 
> View attachment 2777483



Great haul.Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## lovethatduck

Too Faced Chocolate Bar


----------



## Lena186

Clarisonic for face
Clarins face mask
 Does anyone know the best routine of using the clarisonic? Do I have to use a mask after cleansing or would a serum work better! TIA


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

lovethatduck said:


> Too Faced Chocolate Bar



Very nice colors, does Sephora sell Too faced products?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Anna1

A tarte mascara light, camera, lashes


----------



## Kreverest

Got the sephora friends and family sale! Bobbi brown gel pot and brush (those brushes are pricey! Those of you who use it, is it worth it?) and origin eye cream gin zing


----------



## Lovelee8

Chanel cleanser - Mousse Douceur
Chanel Glossimer in Bliss

(I'm on a low buy until the Sephora VIB sale in November)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley confort creme for day
Sisley lysait cleanser
Sisley gommant


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique Sonic Cleansing system- I purchased the large kit with the brush, cleansers etc. 
I don't own a Clarisonic but have friends who do and family. Clarisonic is too harsh on my sensitive skin. 
Makeup Forever Mascara
Revlon Gel Envy nail polish - Queen of Hearts ( Deep Burgundy)
Revlon Gel Envy nail polish- High Stakes 
Essie- Grow Stonger base coat
Redken- Extreme CAT Protein Spray for your hair. 
Aveda-Hand cream
CeraVe-AM moisturizing cream SPF30
CeraVe-Hydrating facial wash


----------



## Samantha S

lovethatduck said:


> Too Faced Chocolate Bar



That's a really cool eyeshadow pallet.


----------



## SBundles17

Benefit Gimme Brow in light/medium
Benefit High Brow pencil in linen pink
Buxom lipstick/lipgloss mini combo


----------



## fendifemale

LORAC Alter Ego lipstick- Flower Child
Milani Hi-Shine lipgloss- Berry Tempting
Milani Bella Eyes shadow- Bella Mandarin
WetnWild Megalast lipstick- Sugarplum
Maybelline Stilletto liquid liner- Blackest Black
Extra Virgin Cold Pressed Coconut Oil


----------



## wekilledcouture

holiday palette in oiseaux de nuit and lipstick in number 45! And I Just ordered my first sigma brushes! &#128516; So excited


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## luvprada

D&G mascara, OPI nail polish in silent mauve (discontinued), D&G bronzer in Natural, Chanel Rouge Coco Shine #96


----------



## Samantha S

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2784534
> 
> 
> holiday palette in oiseaux de nuit and lipstick in number 45! And I Just ordered my first sigma brushes! &#128516; So excited
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Great haul. Chanel make up is always nice.


----------



## Fran0421

too faced chocolate bar palette 
Kevyn Aucoin sculpting powder in medium ( can't wait to receive it!)


----------



## Fran0421

lovethatduck said:


> Too Faced Chocolate Bar



I love that eyeshadow! I never get sick of it, its so versatile!


----------



## Lena186

Fran0421 said:


> I love that eyeshadow! I never get sick of it, its so versatile!



I've never bought their products,how good are they?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## jen_sparro

Bit of a Chanel-centric haul 

Chanel Ombre Essentielle in Vert Khaki
Chanel Joue Contraste in Jersey
Chanel Le Blanc de Chanel Illuminating Base (so happy it has a pump now!!)
Chanel Le Vernis Phenix
Chanel Stylo Or Blanc
Chanel Camelia de Plumes highlighter 
Maybelline Precise Liquid Liner Pen


----------



## Adelaidea

got glycolix recently because a friend recommened it: http://www.dermstore.com/product_Treatment+Pads+15+Percent_4126.htm

it's suppose to help with pores so i hope it works

coupons for dermstore here: http://www.discountsaddict.com/coupons/dermstore/


----------



## Fran0421

Lena186 said:


> I've never bought their products,how good are they?
> 
> Amazing quality  very comparable to Urban Decay shadows, the mattes are very buttery and not dry. I highly recommend the Chocolate Bar Palette if you love neutrals but all their palettes are great depending on what looks you are after  and not too expensive!


----------



## jellybebe

Supergoop mineral sunscreen and hand cream with SPF


----------



## Anna1

Got 
bourjois healthy mix foundation
Bourjois velvet rouge in nude-ist
Bourjois eyeliner


----------



## Lena186

Some random items from Sephora and Dior airflash spray foundation




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

Fran0421 said:


> Lena186 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never bought their products,how good are they?
> 
> Amazing quality  very comparable to Urban Decay shadows, the mattes are very buttery and not dry. I highly recommend the Chocolate Bar Palette if you love neutrals but all their palettes are great depending on what looks you are after  and not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> Great to know that! Thank you so much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum
Click to expand...


----------



## Anna1

Lena186 said:


> Some random items from Sephora and Dior airflash spray foundation
> View attachment 2787564
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Ohh, I heard a lot about the spray foundation. Please share your opinion!!))))


----------



## jorton

Fresh is quickly becoming one of my favorites. Value set $58!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Just got this Victoria Secret makeup bag and Miss Magna mascara by L'Oreal.


----------



## wekilledcouture

Sigma brushes, flat top kabuki, concealer and tapered highlighter. So excited. These are my first sigma brushes! Also got philosophy body wash in cinnamon buns (amazing smell) 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

Anna1 said:


> Ohh, I heard a lot about the spray foundation. Please share your opinion!!))))



Will do dear just as soon as I try it on


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

Anna1 said:


> Ohh, I heard a lot about the spray foundation. Please share your opinion!!))))



This is an update about the Dior airflash spray as I promised dear. It's amazing, I love it its so natural and velvet looking. It gives a natural glow to my skin and it isn't heavy at all.I know it is supposed to be sprayed on the face directly or on a brush. But I sprayed it on a brush then on a sponge and applied it on, which gave a great result in both ways and I found it easier that way without having to wrap a towel around my hair or so. It's a great color I got the 300 shade and it gave me a little bit of bronzing too! I highly recommend it. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## xlana

Just got the Tarte Clay Airbush Powder Foundation! I've been wanting a foundation that gives me the feeling of not wearing anything at all since all the ones I have right now have been feeling icky lately on my skin.


----------



## Lena186

Got benefit high brow glow&#128525; it's amazing it really brightens the area and makes the brow look lifted up and I got Mac studio finish skin corrector cream in orange,heard it's great in covering dark circles....




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## jellybebe

Laser hair removal haha. Had my first session today. It hurt but overall it wasn't too bad especially if it means I never have to shave again!


----------



## wekilledcouture

In love with my new purchases! F80 F75 and F35 sigma brushes. Sexy mother plumper gloss, garnier micellar and Mario badescu cleanser. Australis contour kit! 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## alessia70

After using l'occitane creme divine for over two years, i decided to get the original creme de la mer. My skin is oily and dull/tired. And i'm super happy with la mer. I use it at night only because its so thick, and during the day my skin looks significantly more plump and glowy. Happy happy happy!


----------



## sunglow

Tom Ford Cream Color for Eyes in Platinum and Spice
Maybelline Color Sensational Creamy Matte Lipstick in Touch of Spice
NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Prague 
Make Up For Ever Artist Eyeshadows


----------



## pink sapphire

Pursefreak25 said:


> View attachment 2788284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this Victoria Secret makeup bag and Miss Magna mascara by L'Oreal.



Loveley makeup bag


----------



## Lena186

Dior capture totale loose powder in rose 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

Lena186 said:


> Dior capture totale loose powder in rose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Forgot the picture




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Theren

"The little black dress" eye palate from Artistry


----------



## wekilledcouture

Too faced primed and poreless 
Mario badescu enzyme cleanser and silver powder. 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mcb100

Professional H2T pumpkin peel
Curved tweezers for false eyelashes application
Two bars of handmade Autumn Spice soap
Goldwell Rich Repair conditioner (unfortunately does not work as well as the Kerastase I usually use, but thought I'd give something else a try.)


----------



## Anna1

Lena186 said:


> This is an update about the Dior airflash spray as I promised dear. It's amazing, I love it its so natural and velvet looking. It gives a natural glow to my skin and it isn't heavy at all.I know it is supposed to be sprayed on the face directly or on a brush. But I sprayed it on a brush then on a sponge and applied it on, which gave a great result in both ways and I found it easier that way without having to wrap a towel around my hair or so. It's a great color I got the 300 shade and it gave me a little bit of bronzing too! I highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Thankssss!! Now I need to try it :giggles:


----------



## pond23

I received these in the mail today:

-May Lindstrom toning mist in Jasmine Garden
-W3LL People highlighting stick in Moonstone Glow


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I bought for myself (before I buy for others) The Holiday Kit by NAP. 
Many lovely products I wanted to test plus ones I already love in their original size.


----------



## Samantha S

My recent purchases. I has been using the cleanser for years now and really love it.


----------



## All About LV

is there a new sephora vib sale thread? can someone link me if there is thx


----------



## fendifemale

Bareminerals loose shadow pigment- Angel
Elf cream gel liner- Coffee
Maybelline Stiletto liquid liner- Blackest Black
Rimmel London Kate Moss lipstick- 110
WetnWild Megalast lipstick- 24 Carrot Gold
WetnWild nail polish- Sugar Coat and Grey's Anatomy
NYC nail polish- forgot the names (bought 3: brown, orange, and indigo)
Crabtree & Evelyn lotion and shower gel- Lavender Verbena

*FREE Bday perks/rewards 
Sephora: Make Up Forever mascara & lipstick (N9)
Bareminerals: Moxie lipgloss (Rule Breaker and Showoff)
Jo Malone: Wild Bluebell


----------



## Rina337

Just came back from South Korea with a case of goodies:

UGB collagen mask
UGB arbutin mask
UGB peeling gel
UGB super aqua cream
History of Whoo serum set
Belif gel mist
Hera cc cream
Innisfree SPF spray 
Innisfree charcoal mask
Innisfree kiwi mask
Innisfree blackberry mask

Can't wait to see which of the masks work best for me.

Also bought:
May Lindstrom blue cocoon
May Lindstrom the problem solver 


I exist purely to amuse myself.


----------



## Geminiz06

*From Sephora
*NARS Audacious Lipstick in- Anna, Angela, Fanny, Liv
 Yves Saint Laurent Waterproof Eyeliner in- Shimmering Burgundy & Amazon Green
 Bite Beauty Lipstick- Cava, Cassis
 Bite Beauty Mini Duos-Poppy/Scarlet
 Bobbi Brown Foundation stick- Warm Natural
 Urban Decay Smoked Palette (already on sale 
NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer- Custard
 Tom Ford Velvet Orchid
Sephora Collection Creamy Lip stain in-  Dark Berry & Endless Purple
Sephora Nano Lip liner in- Pleasant Plum & Royal Rose
 Laura Mercier Lip pencil- Plumberry


----------



## purseprincess32

VIB Rouge Sale Sephora
In Store-
Makeup Forever Aqua Matic- Golden Taupe (Restock)
Nails Inc nail polish-color montpeiler walk
Urban Decay -Naked lipgloss in color Naked
Urban Decay Basics 2 palette ( I have the reg. Naked 2 palette but needed a travel matte palette). 
Elizabeth and James mini roller ball perfume set
Becca-Shimmering skin perfector-Opal

Online-VIB Rouge Sale-Sephora
Clinique -Chubby Colour lip pencil set
Laura Mercier Hand Creme sampler quartet
Tony Moly lip balm-blueberry
Anastasia Beverly Hills- Tamanna eyeshadow palette
Bobbi Brown-Shimmer Brick Bronze
YSL-Volupte Candy balm-# 14 Belle Cannelle (Restock)


----------



## jellybebe

Urban Decay Naked Basics 2 palette
YSL volupte sheer candy balm in cool guava
Too Faced la belle carousel (will prob give this away as a Christmas gift)
Too Faced beauty wishes and sweet kisses set


----------



## Ebby

MAC stippling brush
Smashbox fan brush
Japonesque 150 degree eyeliner brush
Bobbi Brown foundation brush

Liz Earle hot polish cleanser
Bobbi Brown eyeshadows in ballet slipper, bone and coco
Bobbi Brown long wear gel eyeliner in black ink


----------



## cwxx

Went to MAC to try on some of their 'classic' reds (Ruby woo, russian red, etc) - ended up getting

Viva Glam Rihanna
Flat out fabulous

In addition to online orders of:

Guerlain Rouge G Grenade
Givenchy Rouge Interdit Noir Revelateur


----------



## gail13

Went to Target and got the Sonia Kashuk holiday collection from the backroom!  It's not out on shelves yet.  The brushes are really nice and the lip palette colors are pretty.  I just tried a bit of the shimmer lotion and it's really faint, but I like it for just a little bit of something.


----------



## piosavsfan

-Hakuhodo Yachiyo large pointed brush
-CLINIQUE Acne Solutions Emergency Gel
-NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer
-NARS Light Reflecting Pressed Setting Powder, Translucent Crystal
-Dior Diorshow Brow Styler 
-Dior Diorskin Airflash Spray Foundation
-Clarisonic Replacement Brush Head Twin-Pack, Deep Pore
-Clarisonic Mia (present for mom)


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Serge Lutens (vanille) 2nd bottle. 
And trying a new bronzer from Guerlain.


----------



## Lena186

Clarins moisturizing cream, Clarins eye makeup remover, Clarins double serum, Sephora eye pencils for myself and N7 products for my sisters, Boots has buy two get one free




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Chanel lip balm and Rouge Allure Gloss in #21 which is Distinction.


----------



## bobjt1989

From the Sephora VIB sale I bought:
- Anastasia brow wiz
- Sephora favourites draw the line eyeliner set
- Josie Maran Argan oil light
- Sephora favourites lashtash set
- NARS digital world lip pencil coffret set 

It cost me an additional $60 to get it shipped to Australia via parcel forwarding so the 20% discount was cancelled out!


----------



## 83sunny67

A.H.C Premium Real eyecream!!!! - it's eyecream but for the overall face

It is an eyecream for not only eyes but also the overall face. My sis bought bunch of them and gave me several. At first, I was really suspicious about the cream but I had to use it cause I had nothing to apply on. But now I became a big fan of it. My skin is very oily and sensitive, but it did work on my skin by now. Also, my skin is fastly adapted to cosmetics, so I need to see for a while, though. So, for now, my recommendation for skin care is this!


----------



## mcb100

Philosophy Making Spirits Bright Duo
Boscia Luminizing Black Mask
Urban Decay B6 Vitamin Infused Prep Spray
Urban Decay Urban Obsessions Set (500 point gift)
LUSH Spacegirl Bath Bomb
LUSH Sex Bomb Bath Bomb x 2
LUSH Sparkly Pumpkin Bubble Bar x 2
LUSH The Christmas HedgeHog Bubble Bar
LUSH Formale Known As body lotion


----------



## Lena186

Eyeslices


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## elisian

Both the Elizabeth Arden and Estee Lauder holiday blockbusters - so excited for my fun new beauty boxes!


----------



## Fran0421

Ambient lighting blushes palette ( limited edition)
Ex1 foundation


----------



## karester

- Bite BB in Flush
- Bite lipstick in Fig
- Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Tulip
- Bite Agave Lip mask
- Formula X The System
- Formula X in A+
- Dior Addict Lip Glow in Coral
- Revlon Colorstay Gel Envy in Queen of Hearts
- Maybelline The Rocket


----------



## JessLovesTim

From the vib sale!


----------



## mira_uk

Real Techniques Powder brush and sponge.
Urban Decay Naked Basics 2.
MUFE Aqua Pencil in 20E.


----------



## fendifemale

gail13 said:


> Went to Target and got the Sonia Kashuk holiday collection from the backroom! It's not out on shelves yet. The brushes are really nice and the lip palette colors are pretty. I just tried a bit of the shimmer lotion and it's really faint, but I like it for just a little bit of something.


 ME TOO! Saw these on facebook Sunday and had to have them. The guy went to the stock room to grab them for me.


----------



## fendifemale

Sonia Kashuk "All That Jazz" brush set
Burberry eye shadow- Pale Barley
David Yurman fragrance- Summer Essence
Milani lipgloss & brow highlighter- Vanilla/Taupe & Rose Blush
Physician's Formula correcting concealer- Yellow/Beige
Wet n Wild lipstick and lipliner- Cashmere & Chestnut
Free birthday mascara from Ulta- CKOne


----------



## LuxeDeb

I went a little crazy!

Givenchy Le Make-Up Must Haves Travel Exclusive box set

YSL La Laque Couture nail lacquer - Rose Baby Doll
YSL Golden Gloss shimmering lip gloss - Golden Praline

Urban Decay Baked Bronzer - Gilded

Lancome La Laque Fever lipshine - Feisty Fever
Lancome La Laque Fever lipshine - Plum Wave
Lancome La Laque Fever lipshine - Heated Tangerine
Lancome Juicy Tubes lip gloss - Bolole
Lancome Color Design eye shadow - Vue
Lancome Color Design All-in-one Doll Palette - Rose Coquette
Lancome Color Design All-in-one Doll Palette - Mint Jolie
Lancome Color Design All-in-one Palette - Metallic Moss
Lancome Color Design All-in-one Palette - Peach Opulence


----------



## pinky70

LuxeDeb said:


> I went a little crazy!
> 
> Givenchy Le Make-Up Must Haves Travel Exclusive box set
> 
> YSL La Laque Couture nail lacquer - Rose Baby Doll
> YSL Golden Gloss shimmering lip gloss - Golden Praline
> 
> Urban Decay Baked Bronzer - Gilded
> 
> Lancome La Laque Fever lipshine - Feisty Fever
> Lancome La Laque Fever lipshine - Plum Wave
> Lancome La Laque Fever lipshine - Heated Tangerine
> Lancome Juicy Tubes lip gloss - Bolole
> Lancome Color Design eye shadow - Vue
> Lancome Color Design All-in-one Doll Palette - Rose Coquette
> Lancome Color Design All-in-one Doll Palette - Mint Jolie
> Lancome Color Design All-in-one Palette - Metallic Moss
> Lancome Color Design All-in-one Palette - Peach Opulence


----------



## ScottyGal

- GlamGlow Youth Mud
- Dior Addict Lip Maximizer in shade 001
- Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## sally.m

Bliss Incredi 'peel' pads  - (Glycolic resurfacing pads)


----------



## pmburk

I went a little nuts this weekend... :shame: I also realized I am literally all over the map with high end & drugstore. 

Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
Laura Mercier foundation primer
YSL Rouge pur Couture lipstick #7 Le Fuschia
2 OPI polishes - Chocolate Moose & Midnight in Moscow
Paula Dorf eyeshadow single in Slinky (dark grey)
Giorgio Armani eyeshadow single (dark purple - don't know color name)
NYX Jumbo eye pencils in Iced Mocha & Dark Brown
NYX cream blush in Boho Chic
Bare Minerals primer shadow in Chroma Violet
Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss in Folly
Kerastase serum nutri-sculpt


----------



## Geminiz06

Just started sale's shopping :o)


Stila had a coupon code for $30 off $100 so I got all of the eyeliners that I've wanted for a long time
I also purchased the Bite Beauty remix (4 mini lip crayons) from Sephora- the set had been sold out since the VIB sale so the second I saw it in stock I jumped for it


----------



## mcb100

Urban Decay Vice 3 Pallette (So excited for this)
Stila Liquid Lipstick in Patina
Stila Liquid Lipstick in Bellissma
Nars eyeshadow in Dione


----------



## Anna1

A bunch of 10$ black friday deals from sephora yay


----------



## pond23

From Sephora: Nest rollerball trio, Clean rollerball trio, Origins skincare set and Philosophy Purity Made Simple. All $10 each.


----------



## rutabaga

Nobara foundation sticks and mascara from Shu Uemura sale
Stocked up on Caudalie lip conditioner


----------



## randr21

Kiehl's midnight recovery and antiperspirant


----------



## LuxeDeb

I did some Black Friday deals!

Sephora
Philosophy Purity cleanser (full size)
MUFE Get Glossy 2 lip glosses (full size)
Nest Fragrances rollerball trio
Buxom Sculpted Lash mascara (full size)
Tocca set with 2 hand creams & 2 fragrance rollerballs
Korres Luxury Body Butter duo

Ulta
Urban Decay Big Fatty mascara (full size)
Benefit Bella Bamba blush & lip gloss set (full size)
Clarisonic 3pack brush heads


----------



## elisian

Cyber Monday just started @ ELF. I had a full shopping cart but a number of goodies were sold out just 30 minutes into it... so I ended up with 

- mist and set (face spray)
- eyeliner seal
- 6 various Studio brushes/tools
- 5 packs of exfoliating scrubby sheets
- 3 lipsticks
- mineral foundation kit (for contouring)

all this loot for $35.50. so excited.


----------



## TwiNnie

Dr.Hauschka rose cream


----------



## jellybebe

Just ordered the Urban Decay Naked On the run palette. Hope I like it! I just returned the Too faced beauty wishes and sweet kisses palette because the quality just wasn't there.


----------



## pinky70

Beauty blender!


----------



## elisian

Derma-roller and vitamin C serum
Argan oil
Beauty blender (2)
2.5 oz size of Dolce & Gabbana The One
Brushes and makeup towelettes from ELF


----------



## LauraTracy

It cosmetics holiday shadow palette, cc cream, bye bye pores, and their holiday lip stain collection.  Plus a bunch of Wen.


----------



## devik

Recent purchases that I'm actively using:

Tom Ford cream eyeshadows in Platinum & Spice - using Platinum more so far
Hourglass eyeshadow duo in Gypsy
Devacurl No Poo
Dr Gross Ferulic serum

I have many boxes en route after Black Friday craziness and looking forward to early holidays to myself in the next week!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sephora's Gimme More Lip set
Anastasia Contour palette
GlamGlow Supermud
Peter Thomas Roth mask minis


----------



## devik

coconutsboston said:


> Sephora's Gimme More Lip set
> Anastasia Contour palette
> GlamGlow Supermud
> Peter Thomas Roth mask minis



I got Gimme More Lip right when it launched and I love it! Will keep me experimenting with new brands for the next year I think. So far I was super impressed with the Too Faced Melted and I totally love the Hourglass one. Which are your faves so far?


----------



## TokyoBound

I fell in love with NARS Holiday:

*Lipstick in Femme Fleur
*Lipgloss in Corsica
*Lipgloss in Soleil D'Orient

I definitely am thinking about ordering the nail polishes too.


----------



## sunglow

Burberry No. 25 Gold eyeshadow quad


----------



## Anna1

sunglow said:


> Burberry No. 25 Gold eyeshadow quad
> View attachment 2823080




How do u like it? Looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## sunglow

Anna1 said:


> How do u like it? Looks gorgeous!!!!




It just arrived today, so I haven't tried it yet. I had to have it after seeing a review for it on Temptalia.


----------



## shopoholica

Went a little crazy at Bergdorfs yesterday

- Sulwhasoo First Care Activating Serum
- Sulwhasoo Brightening Fluid
- Sulwhasoo Brightening Serum
- Sulwhasoo Brightening Moisturizer
- Sulwhasoo Essential Finisher
- SK-II Clearing Treatment Lotion


Haven't used this yet, but will probably start for January 2015. SUPER excited, as I have heard amazing things about Sulwhasoo, and have used and loved Amorepacific products


----------



## ValentineNicole

My Allure Beauty Box came in!!! $45 plus $10 shipping


----------



## wekilledcouture




----------



## ValentineNicole

ValentineNicole said:


> My Allure Beauty Box came in!!! $45 plus $10 shipping



Oops I forgot the picture!!


----------



## coconutsboston

devik said:


> I got Gimme More Lip right when it launched and I love it! Will keep me experimenting with new brands for the next year I think. So far I was super impressed with the Too Faced Melted and I totally love the Hourglass one. Which are your faves so far?



I had tried several of the brands prior (Too Face Melted and OOC Lip Tar to name a few), so I knew I would love those. 

  I agree with the Hourglass gloss, it is really versatile and a universally flattering color.  I also liked the Buxom for a darker color and a change, as well as the nude Too Faced lipstick.  The lip liner may actually be my new HG as it was perfect for my coloring.  

There wasn't anything in the kit that I just flat out didn't like, aside from the Posietint.  Other than that one, I could make the others I felt meh about work by mixing a couple of them.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Avene Trixera body wash and body cream. I have psoriasis and it really helps my skin.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Mila Moursi- Cleansing foam
Mila Moursi - PH Balancing toner
Mila Moursi- Refining Lotion
Chanel- Muscade Powder
Chanel- Coco Shine lipstick in Aura


----------



## devik

coconutsboston said:


> There wasn't anything in the kit that I just flat out didn't like, aside from the Posietint.  Other than that one, I could make the others I felt meh about work by mixing a couple of them.



Funny - that Posie tint is also the only one I dislike! It dried my lips out - crazy when it's supposed to be a "balm".

I haven't yet opened the lip liner but I'm going to try it right away now!


----------



## roundandround

Clarins HydraQuench Intesive Serum Bi-Phase
Clarins Extra-Firming Day for Dry Skin
Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser
Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cream
Chanel Eye Makeup Remover


----------



## lovemybabes

Got the "give me more lip" set from Sephora


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Reve d'Orient eyeshadow quad


----------



## seton

first time I saw AS beauty in person so had to get something


----------



## ValentineNicole

My Allure Beauty bar subscription came in the mail today. It's my first one and I love it. I've already tested the full size RGB nail polish and it is amazing! It also had a full sized butter tinted balm stick (so great), a travel Crabtree and Evelyn hand lotion, a burberry glow luminous sample, and Estee lauder advanced night repair eye sample. I used a code and paid $10, and it had a gift card for $10 off $50 that I planned to use anyway - so shopping math says it was free!!!


----------



## karester

Formula X polishes in 'Blazing', 'Theoretical' and 'Alchemy' (yay!!)
Kate Somerville Exfolikate travel size
Nars Barbarella lipstick
Nars Corsica lipgloss
Stella Eau de Parfum purse spray
Boscia Tsubaki Cleansing Oil-Gel 100pt perk
Essie 'For the Twill of It'


----------



## c0uture

Smashbox Full Exposure Palette
Urban Decay Naked 2 Basics
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion
Anastasia Brow Wiz (Ebony)
Lorac Tantalizer Baked Bronzer
NYX Illuminator (Chaotic)
Clinique Clarifying Lotion 3


----------



## c0uture

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2824438




What nail polish are you wearing? I love it!


----------



## Lena186

Too faced everything nice palette&#128525;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## JessLovesTim

!!!!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

MAC Soar Lip Pencil
Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush in Exposed
Urban Decay Naked Palette (birthday gift for my little sister)
BodyShop Glazed Apple Shimmer Lotion (little sister)
BodyShop Glazed Apple Bath Jelly (little sister)


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-single shadows - Psychedelic Sister & AC/DC 
Karuna-Anti-Aging face mask
 2- Philosophy-Holiday Spice rack trio. (One for myself and second as gifts)  
 2-Philosophy-The Holiday Handbook (One for myself and second as gifts)  
 2- First Aid Beauty Hydrating Duo set (One for myself and second as gifts)


----------



## TygerKitty

I recently bought the UD naked on the run palette but sent it back and picked up Naked 3!  I'm in love!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Today I went to sephora, I was in need of mascara, and foundation.

I have never used a foundation from there so this a  first.  My list  

SEPHORA COLLECTION Express Cleansing Wipes To Go


SEPHORA COLLECTION Face Mask/TYPE Ginseng mask - Toning & revitalizing*-Never tried these beofre so i figured what the heck  *


MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Invisible Cover Foundation - *sure hope its worth the money/ review were good on this foundation*


Smashbox Photo Op Eye Brightening Mascara *-I had a small travel one of these a nd loved it so I decided to bite the financial bullet *

plus I got to use my 15$ off coupon  and the nice sales lady gave me a free sephora mirror  for my purse ( the one you get with the gift cards)


----------



## TaraP




----------



## LuxeDeb

I finally got the Give Me More Lip set from Sephora! Used my $20 off $50 coupon. 16 lip minis & 1 full size. It is an awesome set to try new brands/ products!


----------



## pinky70

LuxeDeb said:


> I finally got the Give Me More Lip set from Sephora! Used my $20 off $50 coupon. 16 lip minis & 1 full size. It is an awesome set to try new brands/ products!



 they ran out of it online ,hope i can buy in store !


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford lips & boys lipsticks...several shades


----------



## Pillow8

MAC lipstick in Twig
Revlon lipstick in Mauve it Over 
Essence lipliner in Nude
Nichido blush on


----------



## ValentineNicole

The ciate advent calendar and a bite lipstick!  I'm so enjoying the nail polish!


----------



## Rina337

Ole henrikson melting gelee cleanser
Ole henrikson aloe Vera cleanser
Innisfree jeju volcanic toner
Innisfree wine peeling jelly
Innisfree green tea hand cream
UGB ginseng peeling gel.

Gifting Clinique ttdo oil...
Elemis hand cream


----------



## rutabaga

Caudalie lip conditioner
Couvent des Minimes micellar water
RGB Oxblood nailpolish


----------



## ValentineNicole

i*bella said:


> Caudalie lip conditioner
> Couvent des Minimes micellar water
> RGB Oxblood nailpolish



I just got this nailpolish in oxblood and I love it!

Today I dove in and bought kerastase shampoo and conditioner.  My hair doesn't grow past 3 inches below my shoukders, so I'm switching it up a lot lately trying to get it to grow!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Just got this bad boy in the mail today from Sephora:


Tarte 'Tartette' matte eyeshadow palette (Ordered in the VIB Rouge pre-sale!) &#128525;&#128077;&#127881;


----------



## fendifemale

IT Cosmetics for Ulta- Airbrush Foundation brush
IT Cosmetics- Buki Brush Set 
Carols Daughter- Marula Hair Mask 
Fashion Fair- Hydrating Cream Cleanser
Wet N Wild- 
Lipsticks- A Short Affair & Fuschia w/Blue Pearl
Fergie's D-Vinely Chilled
Nail polish- Young n Cheeky


----------



## ScottyGal

- Boots Cucumber cleansing wipes
- Clinique True Bronze pressed powder, shade 02 sunkissed
- Clinique Super City Block


----------



## codextooth

Recently bit the bullet and splurged on a whole new line of shiseido skincare, future solution. 

Products in picture:
Shiseido Future Solution LX Ultimate Regenerating Serum
Shiseido Future Solution LX Total regenerating cream night
Shiseido Future Solution LX protective moisturizer day SPF 18+
Shiseido Future Solution LX concentrated softener
Shiseido Future Solution LX cleansing foam


----------



## rutabaga

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette


----------



## devik

Deborah Lippmann cuticle remover 
Algenist melting facial cleanser


----------



## MrsTGreen

Loreal True Match Foundation(W4)


----------



## ValentineNicole

Laura mercier skin repair kit,  which has everything. ..moisturizer, serum, eye cream,  eye serum, etc.
3 perfume rollerballs to maximize 250 extra points!
Marc Jacobs sample eyeliner and a benefit mascara sample


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I forgot to post here. Latest were a bunch of candles, I love them so much esp while putting on makeup in the evening. They are 100% natural fragrance and handmade from Le Lumières du Temps. 
- Guerlain (3 medium) and I also have 2. 
- Dior Blush rose chérie 756 
- Guerlain Terracotta bronzing powder shade 00 
- Serge Lutens, un bois vanille (2nd bottle) 
- Make Up For Ever brush cleanser (regular brush cleanser - amazing) 
- L'Occitane Aromachologie Relaxing Pillow Mist 
- Le Prieuré de Saint Georges organic and natural 100 % nourishing balm. (Amazing)


----------



## pmburk

Nordstrom haul, arrived today:


----------



## lovely64

La prairie pure gold serum, caviar serum, caviar sleep masque, hydrating/firming masque, caviar eye cream, and eye and lip cream in a leather pouch and you buy refills when you use them up.


----------



## pinky70

pmburk said:


> Nordstrom haul, arrived today:


love your hauls !!

do show us swatches !!


----------



## pinky70

lovely64 said:


> La prairie pure gold serum, caviar serum, caviar sleep masque, hydrating/firming masque, caviar eye cream, and eye and lip cream in a leather pouch and you buy refills when you use them up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841438
> 
> View attachment 2841439
> 
> View attachment 2841440
> 
> View attachment 2841441
> 
> View attachment 2841443
> 
> View attachment 2841445


so cool ,love your hauls!

love your signature quote~


----------



## lovely64

pinky70 said:


> so cool ,love your hauls!
> 
> love your signature quote~




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Group shot of my no wrinkles beauty routine.


----------



## Love Of My Life

How do you like the Guerlain nail polishes?? Did you get the red shade??


----------



## ScottyGal

Christmas present - safe to say I am gonna be bath & body ready for a long time with all of this! 

I adore Soap & Glory


----------



## ScottyGal

Another Christmas present, a Lancome Juicy Tubes set & adorable pug makeup bag


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP 3.4oz


----------



## Carson123

Real techniques core brush set 
D&G pour femme perfume


----------



## TwiNnie

Two shower creams from Yves Rocher: "Malaysian coconut" and "California almond"


----------



## sunglow

Too Faced Melted Berry liquid lipstick
Too Faced La Creme lipstick in Pink Chocolate
Tom Ford Lips & Boys lipstick in Richard
Camille Rose Naturals Aloe Whipped Butter Gel
Camille Rose Naturals Holiday Collection Nourishing Cream Leave In


----------



## devik

Lush Lemony Flutter
several NARS matte eyeshadow sticks (the LE ones from the collection featuring Tilda Swinton)


----------



## bella601

Nars sheer matte foundation- Tahoe


----------



## luvprada

Perfume Nejma 6


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ellen Sirot hand care system, Bastien Gonzalez cuticle & foot balms,
Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## nfrancis12

My latest re stocking consisted of

-Bobbi Brown long wear gel eyeliner
-Laura Mercier Volume Supreme Lash building Mascara
-Smashbox Iconic Photo Finish foundation primer
-Laura Mercier Invisible Loose setting powder
-Laura Mercier Mineral powder
-Laura Mercier Silk Creme foundation 

and my boyfriend bought me a new set of brushes!


----------



## coconutsboston

Philosophy perfume in Lovesoft
Bvlgari Crystalline perfume


----------



## purseprincess32

Beauty Blender & Beauty Blender cleaner
Stilla- All Day waterproof liquid eyeliner jet black


----------



## ValentineNicole

A ciate calender with 23 nail polishes, murad redness serum, and a murad mask from Dillard's for about $30 total!!!

A sephora skin cleanser set for $12 with 2 cleansers, a cleansing scrub, and a peel. 

Bargain beauty day!!

LOL and then I splurged on a 34 ounce kerastase conditioner. High, low much? LOL


----------



## jellybebe

Dior creme de rose lip balm


----------



## mistery

Serox wrinkle filler. My first contact with argireline . Thank you for this gift


----------



## luvprada

mistery said:


> Serox wrinkle filler. My first contact with argireline . Thank you for this gift



Can you share your thoughts on this after you try it thanks


----------



## Sweet Fire

Gucci lipstick
Dior bronzer
Giorgio Armani lip maestro
YSL eyeliner


----------



## Rina337

Grown alchemist orange and vanilla handcream in medium and small tube
Grown alchemist shampoo
Yes to blueberries facial wipes


----------



## mistery

luvprada said:


> Can you share your thoughts on this after you try it thanks


Hi. I am applying it for a three weeks and I am really satisfied. I have bought it because of my fine eye wrinkles. Now I can say, that they have disappeared and the skin became firmer. http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00QX8AVY8


----------



## SheisBlushing

YSL Rouge Volupté Shine in nr 9
NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer
RMS "Un" Powder
Essie nailpolish in "Over the Edge"


----------



## Essia

Philip P Oud Royal Shampoo and Conditioner
Kiehl's Hair and scalp Elixir
Moroccanoil Dry Oil
Mooroccanoil Cleansing Bar
Moroccanoil Body Souffle
Moroccanoil Shower Gel
By Terry Cellular Rose Blush


----------



## EmmaLB

The balm rockstar palette


----------



## Pjsproul

Chloe Love Story


----------



## juicyincouture

Sephora 'Nano' lip liner in 'Cheery Chestnut'
Sephora Eye shadow palette in 'N°06 Pale To Rich Taupe'
M.A.C clear lipglass 
M.A.C cleanse off oil 
IMAN 'Luxury' lipstick in 'Taboo'


----------



## minami

Chanel le blanc compact...love it! Better than Sulwhasoo's bb cushion hehe


----------



## minami

Wow I love this Jill Stuart hand cream &#128515;


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Mix N' Mingle mini lip pencils in Gavi and Glace.


----------



## Cherry44

SABON dushe gel, scrub, body cream! Amazing!
Chantecaille poudre-powder
OPI- nail polishes
Tom Ford lipstick


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Glossy Stain in #103 Pink No-Taboo


----------



## karester

Origins Drink Up Intensive overnight mask
Origins No Puffery
Nars Audacious Lipstick in Anita
Marc Jacobs lipgloss in Kissability
Elizabeth and James Nirvana White rollerball
Peter Thomas Roth Best Face Forward set
The Body Shop Aloe Lip care
The Body Shop Tea Tree Skin Clearing Foaming Cleanser
The Body Shop Tea Tree Skin Clearing Lotion
L'Oreal Masked Affair nail polish
Revlon Colorburst Balm Stain in Honey


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

~Today from sephora: dark spot serum, dkny red apple rollerball both on sale and 100 point goodie  ~


----------



## elevenxten

Giorgio Armani luminous Silk Foundation in #4
DOLCE & GABBANA
The Pressed Powder in Natural #2


----------



## pond23

Anastasia Beverly Hills liquid lipsticks in Pure Hollywood and Lovely


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I purchased the NARS Virtual Domination palette - highly recommend to anyone who is a blush addict, the colors are stunning.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

~


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

~Goodies today from Sephora: Smashbox try it kit 4 best sellers and Juicy Couture Noir gift set marked down to $45.00 for a dual end rollerball and 1.7 oz parfum woohoo!!~


----------



## devik

jen_sparro said:


> YSL Glossy Stain in #103 Pink No-Taboo



I love the glossy stains!!


----------



## Miss Havisham

Elizabeth Arden Ceramide Mascara in Black/Brown
Elizabeth Arden Ceramide Lipstick in Mulberry
Paula's Choice Clinical 1% Retinol Serum


----------



## TwiNnie

Scunci silicone headwraps


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Holiday 2014 Les Mini De Chanel Collection travel brushes


By Terry Gloss Honeymoon Kiss


----------



## JA_UK

My most recent beauty purchases &#128522;


----------



## ValentineNicole

A skincare set from sephora jc penney (pick 5 for $29), a chi flatiron for no good reason other than it was clearance to $39, a bliss set, a Jimmy Choo perfume set, burberry perfume, an Elizabeth arden set, and an essie nailpolish


----------



## ScottyGal

Haul from The Body Shop:
- vineyard peach body lotion
- early-harvest raspberry  body lotion
- chocomania shower cream
- white musk smoky rose body lotion
- white must smoke rose eau de toilette
- tea tree skin clearing lotion


----------



## mashedpotato

I brought Clinique Mascara Lash lengthener ! 
It is superb, most of my friends thought that i went for lash extension in fact no! Happy with my purchase.


----------



## ScottyGal

- GLAMGLOW YouthMud 50g
- Benefit Boi-ing concealer 
- Garnier Moisture Match free sample
- Garnier Oil Beauty free sample


----------



## pinky70

_Lee said:


> - GLAMGLOW YouthMud 50g
> - Benefit Boi-ing concealer
> - Garnier Moisture Match free sample
> - Garnier Oil Beauty free sample


Love your new buys ...wondering about glam glow ...how is it?


----------



## ScottyGal

pinky70 said:


> Love your new buys ...wondering about glam glow ...how is it?



I love it! I got a small tub on a flight home, and thought it was great so bought the larger 50g one.

It's a little expensive, but when you look at the good quality ingredients  it's understandable why.

I've been using it once/twice a week and it has made me skin look and feel lovely .


----------



## mashedpotato

The dolliest pink eyeshadow, Maquillage Eye Color in PK 222
Smoothie-groovy body scrub, Crabtree & Evelyn La Source Exfoliating Body Scrub


----------



## pond23

I finally managed to snag a Viseart eye shadow palette in neutral matte.


----------



## mspiggie

Amore Pacific BB Cushion.


----------



## mashedpotato

pond23 said:


> I finally managed to snag a Viseart eye shadow palette in neutral matte.



I want these palettes!!  Sephora here is out of the matte one right now, hopefully comes back instock soon


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Perfection Lumiere Velvet Foundation(30 Beige)
Origins Frothy Face Wash


----------



## mashedpotato

3CE Face blusher in my muse and baby chou
Laneige BB cushion Pore Control SPF50+ in sand beige


----------



## devik

pond23 said:


> I finally managed to snag a Viseart eye shadow palette in neutral matte.



I've been so interested in Viseart but never able to find them in stock. Where did you get one? Any initial thoughts? Please share!!


----------



## floridasun8

MUFE Foundation N155
Ciate velvet manicure


----------



## pond23

devik said:


> I've been so interested in Viseart but never able to find them in stock. Where did you get one? Any initial thoughts? Please share!!



It finally become available again at Sephora.com. I will be receiving it next week. I'll let you know what I think! I hope it lives up to all the hype because it is not an inexpensive palette. I want to get the Paris Nudes one too eventually, if I am happy with the Neutral Mattes.


----------



## pond23

mashedpotato said:


> I want these palettes!!  Sephora here is out of the matte one right now, hopefully comes back instock soon



I have been stalking Sephora.com for months now for these palettes! Each time I receive an email notification that it is back in stock, it sells out again. Finally, I was able to get the Neutral Mattes when it became available again. I'll be receiving the palette next week, and I can't wait to try it out. I really hope I like these as I was supposed to be on an eye shadow no-buy. Lol. But because these are so difficult to snag (a "unicorn" as some reviewers call them), I just bought one as soon as I received the email about their being available.

I hope you are able to get one soon too!


----------



## Christie.Cros

Just bought the new Chanel Micro Serum to add to my Chanel skincare routine. I'm not sure its officially in stores yet but my SA on Operator was able to get it to me and Operator gave me 20% off! I'm a sucker for good skin care products and I think its something worth investing in (I only use Chanel) and the additional discount makes it much easier to afford. If you're looking for some guidance on high end beauty products you should chat with the sales associates on Operator. Its a private shopping platform but you might be able to get in if you email them at rsvp@operator.com


----------



## Bentley1

devik said:


> I've been so interested in Viseart but never able to find them in stock. Where did you get one? Any initial thoughts? Please share!!



The Viseart Palette in Neutral Matte is IN STOCK at Sephora.com right now.


----------



## mashedpotato

Bentley1 said:


> The Viseart Palette in Neutral Matte is IN STOCK at Sephora.com right now.



Thank you!!
I've just managed to check out with one of these from Sephora.com!!


----------



## Bentley1

mashedpotato said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I've just managed to check out with one of these from Sephora.com!!




Yw! So glad you were able to get one! I ordered one as well and look forward to seeing what all the hype is about. Seems like they were just restocked after several months of being sold out. &#128515;


----------



## purseprincess32

Restock-Caudalie Beauty Elixir 
Peter Thomas Roth-Un-wrinkle Peel Pads ( Never tried this product but have used some of his other products).
Smashbox CC cream medium. (I've tried the Smashbox HD BB cream and it was pretty good).


----------



## pinky70

_Lee said:


> I love it! I got a small tub on a flight home, and thought it was great so bought the larger 50g one.
> 
> It's a little expensive, but when you look at the good quality ingredients  it's understandable why.
> 
> I've been using it once/twice a week and it has made me skin look and feel lovely .


Sure will try it soon...thanks.


----------



## pinky70

purseprincess32 said:


> Restock-Caudalie Beauty Elixir
> Peter Thomas Roth-Un-wrinkle Peel Pads ( Never tried this product but have used some of his other products).
> Smashbox CC cream medium. (I've tried the Smashbox HD BB cream and it was pretty good).


Nice goodies...do the pads give you dehydrated skin or irritation...wanna try them.


----------



## ScottyGal

L'Occitane hand cream (x2) - lavender and dry skin.


----------



## ScottyGal

- Arran Aromatics lemongrass & grapefruit hand wash
- Elizabeth Arden eight hour cream lip balm


----------



## roundandround

Kiehl's Superbly Restorative Argan Body Lotion (Restock)
Kiehl's Ultimate Strength Hand Salve (Restock)
Chanel Quadra Eyeshadow Tissé Fantaisie
By Terry Gloss Délactation Creamy Fig (as gift for the BFF)


----------



## purseprincess32

pinky70 said:


> Nice goodies...do the pads give you dehydrated skin or irritation...wanna try them.


I haven't used the PTR unwrinkle pads yet but I will try them out next week and I'll let you know if they are drying or irritating on the skin.


----------



## pinky70

Crabtree and Evelyn hand cream
Lancôme nail polish


----------



## mashedpotato

Holika Holika Love Fantasy Blusher
MAC Sheertone Blush #Gingerly
Revlon Color Stay Foundation For Combination/Oily Skin #Mahogany


----------



## princesspig




----------



## Hannah.C

anastasia beverly hills brow powder duo medium brown
mac studio finish concealer nc30
a back up of charlotte tilbury lip cheat in pillow talk


----------



## pinky70

princesspig said:


>


Nice goodies


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

All a glow sephora 5 piece brush set on sale $19 bucks, bliss healing balm and two jeweled brushes from marshalls &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## mashedpotato

kiehl midnight recovery concentrate, impulse purchase


----------



## mrsbagalot1222




----------



## mashedpotato

L'Oreal Paris Cosmetics Voluminous Butterfly Intenza Mascara
L'Oreal Paris Cosmetics Infallible Pro-Matte Foundation Makeup, Natural Buff


----------



## alvida

Recently i purchased Nail-paints, blushers and Lipsticks of Lakme


----------



## mashedpotato

Dkny Be Delicious By Donna Karan For Women. EDP Green
Vera Wang Princess by Vera Wang


----------



## Fran0421

makeup geek foiled eyeshadows- magic act and granstand


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Recent duty free purchases:

YSL Black Opium
Chanel Boy rouge coco shine (like my 3rd tube )
Chanel concealer
Clinique Turn around concentrate 
Clinique city block SPF


----------



## pinky70

Estée lauder serum
Eden deep conditioner
Lipglow dior


----------



## pinky70

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Recent duty free purchases:
> 
> YSL Black Opium
> Chanel Boy rouge coco shine (like my 3rd tube )
> Chanel concealer
> Clinique Turn around concentrate
> Clinique city block SPF



Good buys ...love duty free shopping too


----------



## Pjsproul

pinky70 said:


> Nice goodies




Clinique wrappings I haven't been able to purchase that for years !!!


----------



## Pjsproul

I'm only bought a face oil today


----------



## muranogrl

I recently bought the new instantly ageless face cream. It seriously makes wrinkles disappear in like 2 minutes. Every girl needs it


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

hello kitty shower cap, urban decay makeup setting spray and Smashbox lippies


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Glamglow youth glow


----------



## floridasun8

Just ordered the new Fifty Shades of Grey Tease Me lip set by MUFE in Innocent.    Comes with a liner, lipstick/ top coat and gloss
Also Tarte Lights Camera Lashes mascara


----------



## Fran0421

Colour Pop cosmetics- a big order


----------



## rutabaga

NARS All Day Luminous foundation in Punjab
NARS Audacious lipstick in Charlotte
Nuxe Reve de Miel lip balm


----------



## clu13

Used the ulta 20% coupon today


----------



## Fran0421

i*bella said:


> NARS All Day Luminous foundation in Punjab
> NARS Audacious lipstick in Charlotte
> Nuxe Reve de Miel lip balm



oh would you be able to let me know your thoughts on the NARS all day luminous


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Fran0421 said:


> oh would you be able to let me know your thoughts on the NARS all day luminous


 
Not who you quoted, but I posed a review + a 12 hour wear test on this (my color is Deauville) on my YT channel. I found it to wear beautifully for half of the day and then started getting shiny in my oily areas (combo skin). The finish is gorgeous, not super matte or luminous but just like your natural skin. I would really recommend it unless you have very oily skin. I would just need to touch up w/ powder mid day. It did cling to my super dry areas, but in the middle of winter with no moisture in the air, any foundation would do that on me. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I purchased some goodies from the MAC x Toledo collection today! 3 lippies and 2 blushes, excited to get them!


----------



## karester

May have gone a bit overboard for never trying this brand, but at such an awesome price, I couldn't resist. Looking forward to trying everything!


----------



## Fran0421

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Not who you quoted, but I posed a review + a 12 hour wear test on this (my color is Deauville) on my YT channel. I found it to wear beautifully for half of the day and then started getting shiny in my oily areas (combo skin). The finish is gorgeous, not super matte or luminous but just like your natural skin. I would really recommend it unless you have very oily skin. I would just need to touch up w/ powder mid day. It did cling to my super dry areas, but in the middle of winter with no moisture in the air, any foundation would do that on me.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you so much nakedmosher! I will check your YT video as we have the same colour as well!  I love natural skin finishes! To be honest, sheer glow doesn't last that long on my skin so I was hoping the new one would!


----------



## Fran0421

karester said:


> May have gone a bit overboard for never trying this brand, but at such an awesome price, I couldn't resist. Looking forward to trying everything!



I can't wait to receive my order  looks like we got similar eyeshadow colours hehe


----------



## lenarmc

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine in #19 and Sally Hansen Diamond Nail polish


----------



## karester

Fran0421 said:


> I can't wait to receive my order  looks like we got similar eyeshadow colours hehe





karester said:


> May have gone a bit overboard for never trying this brand, but at such an awesome price, I couldn't resist. Looking forward to trying everything!



I probably should've listed what I got, so here goes:

Eyeshadow: Amaze, Bae, Fringe, Girly, Sequin, Tea party, I heart this, and the Spring Rebound foursome
Lippie Stix: Lumiere x2, Juicy

I wore Lumiere today and love it! I've never tried matte lipstick before bc my lips are already dry, but this formula is really good.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karester said:


> I probably should've listed what I got, so here goes:
> 
> Eyeshadow: Amaze, Bae, Fringe, Girly, Sequin, Tea party, I heart this, and the Spring Rebound foursome
> Lippie Stix: Lumiere x2, Juicy
> 
> I wore Lumiere today and love it! I've never tried matte lipstick before bc my lips are already dry, but this formula is really good.



I'm itching to try these!


----------



## clu13

It was a Lush day - the age had bath bombs. Now there is only one


----------



## cupcakegirl

small Ulta haul...


----------



## LuxeDeb

Benefit Boing under eye concealer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens matte red lipstick, lip pencil & make up remover tissues


----------



## Staci_W

How are you liking that brush?


----------



## chunkylover53

Stila Pretty in Pink Blush (their 2015 Valentine's blush)
Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer in Vanilla (beautiful although a tad too dark for me  )
Nars Audacious Lipsticks in Grace and Natalie


----------



## rutabaga

Tatcha sample kit


----------



## pmburk

I recently ordered the new ELF Studio Ultimate kabuki. Just arrived today! Big ol' brush!


----------



## JA_UK

My latest beauty additions &#128522;


----------



## Lena186

No7 by Boots eye cream,night cream and day cream: so far so good.

Too faced Bonjour eye shadow palette: highly pigments and great colors.

Too faced creamy eye liner: amazing I use it with a brush.

Giorgio Armani luminous silk foundation, 4.25: great foundation and lovely coverage.

Dolce and Gabbana concealor: it's good but not didn't blow me away.

Guerlain eyeliner: wow !!

Guerlain concealor: amazing, great coverage and doesn't leave your skin sticky 
Shorouk for Sephora blush: beautiful, love it!

Burberry bb cream: very good.

Burberry multi shadow palette in rose pink no.10: wow! Highly pigmented and the colors are fab!

Smashbox mascara, techno eyeliner pen and makeup remover: great! And the mascara is 
almost as good as Chanel le volume mascara.

Lush feeling young skin tint: great product,I mix it with my moisturizer or I use it as a highlighter over foundation.

Sephora mini brush set: good for travel.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens matte red lipstick & red lip liner pencil..

KOH manicure balls, base coat, cuticle serum & cuticle cream

Cuccio nail polish... a kiss in paris, red eye to shanghai, 2am in hollywood

Troy Surratt lipstick


----------



## msdiene

Naked Palette (I'm late on this I know...)

Sephora contouring brush

NARS Sheer Glow foundation

Fresh - Lotus eye gel

Bare Minerals Complexion Rescue Tinted Moisturizer Gel Cream

Bare Minerals foundation brush


----------



## lvuittonaddict

just got the nars "and god created the woman" palette, microdelivery from philosophy, chanel #1 brush, and..... TRIA laser hair removal 4x! obsessed with it!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh




----------



## clu13

My favorite skin care line - had an epicure facial so I stocked up.


----------



## c0uture

Tory Burch Rollerball
Anastasia Brow Wiz
Too Faced Sex & Chocolate Mascara and Bronzer Set
Maybelline The Nudes Palette
NARS Train Bleu
Urban Decay Naked Palette
Balenciaga Florabotanica Rollerball
NYX Eyeliner


----------



## katarzyna_amour

Anastasia Brow Wiz in medium brown. Best soft brow pencil EVER!!!


----------



## roundandround

KOH Purifying Polish Remover
KOH Nail Polish (Midnight Purple & Glamourous Purple (to gift)
Chanel Stylo Yeux Ardoise
Chanel Nail Polish Intemporel
Chanel Allure Homme for the DH


----------



## coconutsboston

Been on a NYX kick lately!  All of the following are from that line:  

Love in Rio in Caipirinhas on the Beach
Soft Matte Lip Cream in  Addis Ababa
HD Photogenic Concealer in Lavender
Extra Creamy Round lipstick in Snow White & Chloe

Then stocked up on Caviar Re-texturizing Protein Cream


----------



## fashion_junky

Trish McEvoy Liquid Face Color and Lash Curling Mascara


----------



## Espinosa

Just received my Lippie Stix from Colour Pop.


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline Color Tattoo backups- Bad To the Bronze & Inked in Pink
Milani lip gloss -Nude Touch (Never tried these lip glosses but thought it would be nice to try).


----------



## BomberGal

Missha Eye Cream





History of Whoo lip gloss




Missha eye cream stick




Missha lip primer


----------



## Fran0421

Espinosa said:


> Just received my Lippie Stix from Colour Pop.
> View attachment 2899555
> 
> View attachment 2899556



They are amazing and soooo long wearing


----------



## Espinosa

Fran0421 said:


> They are amazing and soooo long wearing




I love them! Vs MAC and other brands, they are fantastic. Not to mention affordable. 
Definitely going to stock up!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White
Fresh Sugar set


----------



## Fran0421

Espinosa said:


> I love them! Vs MAC and other brands, they are fantastic. Not to mention affordable.
> Definitely going to stock up!



Same here haha! Want to get more eyeshadows too


----------



## Mediana

Smash box countour kit
Benefit Puff away


----------



## Lena186

Anastasia Beverly Hills couture kit
Nars concealer in ginger
Burberry powder highlighter.... Love this one&#128525;


----------



## Rina337

Picked up 2 x RENs glycolactic mask on their 2-for-1 weekend, RENs AHA concentrate, and RENs clarifying toner.


----------



## koalala

Dr Alkaitis organic soothing lotion! My second bottle!

http://www.thoughtlesskoala.com/blog/a-sunscreen-substitute


----------



## ScottyGal

- Arran Aromatics Jasmine & Geranium bath salts and bath/shower gel set
- Illamasqua nail polish 'Charisma' 
- Illamasqua nail polish 'Scarab'


----------



## madisonmamaw

just purchased tatcha's indigo body cream,,
its so amazing,, especially in this horrible winter weather,,
got hooked from its sample on a weekend trip


----------



## devik

_Lee said:


> - Arran Aromatics Jasmine & Geranium bath salts and bath/shower gel set
> - Illamasqua nail polish 'Charisma'
> - Illamasqua nail polish 'Scarab'



Those two NPs are really pretty, I hope we get to see them on your nails sometime!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Omorovicza thermal cleansing balm, complexion perfector & quen of hungary spray mist


----------



## ScottyGal

Lush:
'Tender is the Night' massage bar
'Flying Fox' shower gel
'New Charity Pot' hand & body moisturiser handbag size


----------



## jenny70

YSL lip gloss in nude carat 
YSL baby doll mascara 
Tom ford lipstick in deep mink


----------



## princesspig

Chanel Intemporel nail polish
Essence How to make brows wow eyebrow palette and tweezers - it's a cheap brand, but the products are pretty decent quality.
Babyliss hot rollers (after getting my hair cut, it's so short I don't really know what to do with it, so hoping I can do something interesting with the rollers)
Heat protection spray from Schwartzkopf
TresSemme hair spray
Round brush and teasing comb, Denman


----------



## MD2018

NYX soft matte lip cream in Antwerp, Sao Paolo and Cannes
Etude House rosy tint lips in #7


----------



## ScottyGal

devik said:


> Those two NPs are really pretty, I hope we get to see them on your nails sometime!!



Wearing 'Charisma' today - loving the colour! I posted a pic in the nail polish thread


----------



## TygerKitty

The inner stellar Kat Von D palette - love!

I also picked up some new (I think?) six-pan palettes from Wet n Wild today; they ROCK, I just swatched them all after bringing them home and they're like comfort zone... not like the crappy ones that have been out recently.  I picked up "vegan culture" which is blues and greens, "vinyl collection" which is warm neutrals and "thrift store chic" which is pinks!  Super excited about these!  They had a few others but I wasn't digging the colors as much.


----------



## rutabaga

Tom Ford LE Spring 2015 cream eye shadow 
Tatcha one step camellia cleansing oil


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Ok, this is a long list but I really fell in love with NARS and had to jumpstart my beauty routine.  All I need now is a good oil and I'm pretty much set.  


-  La Mieux 4-1 skin perfector
- Pure  Radiant Tinted Moisturizer Annapurna and St Moritz
- NARS Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil Buenos Aires, new lover, baroque
- NARSissist eye palette
- NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencils
- NARS Satin Lip pencil Hyde Park, Cruella, Rikugien
- NARS Precision Angled Eye Brush 4
- NARS Lipstick Honolulu honey, Raquel, majella, Jane, Damage
-  NARS Brow Perfector Kalamata
-  NARS Loose Powder Desert and setting powder
- NARS Mir kabuki brush
-  NARS Eyeshadow Pencil Dark rite
-  NARS Soft Touch Shadow Pencil Calabria, Aigle Noise
-  NARS velvet shadow stick Glenan
-  NARS Soft Touch Shadow Pencil 
-  NARS blush Outlaw
-  YSL Multi-Action Concealer Nude Beige 2
- Shu Uemura new generation lash curler, petal lash mascara and lash builder
-  Glamglow clay cleanser
-  Caudalie toner and beauty elixir
-  Tom Ford body spray
-  TatcHa rice enzyme powder


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## exotikittenx

Smith's Rosebud Salve in a tube and Vaseline Rosy Lips (to compare- love both).
Cover Girl Full Lash Bloom mascara (love it)


----------



## devik

gottaluvmybags said:


> Ok, this is a long list but I really fell in love with NARS and had to jumpstart my beauty routine.  All I need now is a good oil and I'm pretty much set.
> 
> 
> -  La Mieux 4-1 skin perfector
> - Pure  Radiant Tinted Moisturizer Annapurna and St Moritz
> - NARS Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil Buenos Aires, new lover, baroque
> - NARSissist eye palette
> - NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencils
> - NARS Satin Lip pencil Hyde Park, Cruella, Rikugien
> - NARS Precision Angled Eye Brush 4
> - NARS Lipstick Honolulu honey, Raquel, majella, Jane, Damage
> -  NARS Brow Perfector Kalamata
> -  NARS Loose Powder Desert and setting powder
> - NARS Mir kabuki brush
> -  NARS Eyeshadow Pencil Dark rite
> -  NARS Soft Touch Shadow Pencil Calabria, Aigle Noise
> *-  NARS velvet shadow stick Glenan*
> -  NARS Soft Touch Shadow Pencil
> -  NARS blush Outlaw
> -  YSL Multi-Action Concealer Nude Beige 2
> - Shu Uemura new generation lash curler, petal lash mascara and lash builder
> -  Glamglow clay cleanser
> -  Caudalie toner and beauty elixir
> -  Tom Ford body spray
> -  TatcHa rice enzyme powder




I'd be interested in your opinion on those matte shadow sticks.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Devik - I got to try Glenan during an event, the make up artist is one of their creative directors and she showed me go to use it...

I use Glenan as an eyeliner and build the NARSissist palette over it.  She didn't immediately blend it, rather with the angled shadow brush she was adding one bit at a time by pressing it on the lid.  Then I just blended it in and it looked beautiful!!!!!  It made my medium brown eyes look so pretty!  

I would recommend the shadow sticks, they are soft and the color is very rich.

HTH


----------



## devik

gottaluvmybags said:


> Devik - I got to try Glenan during an event, the make up artist is one of their creative directors and she showed me go to use it...
> 
> I use Glenan as an eyeliner and build the NARSissist palette over it.  She didn't immediately blend it, rather with the angled shadow brush she was adding one bit at a time by pressing it on the lid.  Then I just blended it in and it looked beautiful!!!!!  It made my medium brown eyes look so pretty!
> 
> I would recommend the shadow sticks, they are soft and the color is very rich.
> 
> HTH



Yes, VERY helpful, esp the "didn't immed blend it" part - I wonder if she was letting it "set" a bit first? which would make sense! THANKS!


----------



## c0uture

Real Techniques Core Collection
Anastasia Beverly Hills Contour Kit
Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz
MAC Prep + Prime Highlighter
OPI You're Such A Budapest
Prada Candy Florale
Elizabeth & James Nirvana White/Nirvana Black Rollerball Set


----------



## pinky70

c0uture said:


> View attachment 2916409
> 
> 
> Real Techniques Core Collection
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Contour Kit
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz
> MAC Prep + Prime Highlighter
> OPI You're Such A Budapest
> Prada Candy Florale
> Elizabeth & James Nirvana White/Nirvana Black Rollerball Set



Nice collection ..enjoy your goodies!


----------



## c0uture

pinky70 said:


> Nice collection ..enjoy your goodies!




Thank you!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Omorovicza queen of hungary mist, thermal cleansing balm , bb perfector 
& the gentle buffing cleanser..

These products are lovely & my skin feels really nice


----------



## purseprincess32

Repurchase Clinique Take the Day Off cleansing balm
Clinique Berry Pop blush
Stilla Jade eyeliner


----------



## luvprada

Elf eye shadow primer


----------



## mondaay

Too faced natural eye palette
NARS audacious in lana
Mac syrup lipstick
mac 217
Sephora matte lip creme in magenta
sephora smokey eye brush set
tarte celebrated blush
hourglass foundation primer
anastasia brow wiz
laura mercier tinted moisturizer
shu uemura cleansing oil
dollywink eyeliner

this was all since jan. i think that is all, i got a lot of stuff on holiday that i have forgoteen


----------



## miranda6383

Benefit Lighten up concealer and Skinfood salmon dark circle concealer. Can you tell I'm sleep deprived??


----------



## trilby

At Neiman Marcus beauty event: Guerlain Meteorites Perles primer (third bottle); Meteorites Perles de Blush from the Spring 2015 collection; Eye shadow quads in Les Precieuses and Les Violines; Cils d'Enfer mascara in Moka (second time buying--love this mascara!). With that I got the Guerlain Orchid Imperial sample set and the NM beauty bag.

At Barney's: Diptyque candles in Pomander (re-buy) and Rosa Folia; two Mor "The Sweetest Things" gift bags with soap, hand creme, and lip balm (marked down to $11--nice hostess gifts!) Hourglass Modernist eye shadow in Color Field, new Chantecaille Icebergs shadow trio. With that I got a massive sample bag--really generous, and leaves NM's in the road. 

Whew! I guess I've recovered from last fall's no-buy!


----------



## coconutsboston

Lorac The Royal palette


----------



## devik

trilby said:


> At Neiman Marcus beauty event: Guerlain Meteorites Perles primer (third bottle); Meteorites Perles de Blush from the Spring 2015 collection; Eye shadow quads in Les Precieuses and Les Violines; Cils d'Enfer mascara in Moka (second time buying--love this mascara!). With that I got the Guerlain Orchid Imperial sample set and the NM beauty bag.
> 
> At Barney's: Diptyque candles in Pomander (re-buy) and Rosa Folia; two Mor "The Sweetest Things" gift bags with soap, hand creme, and lip balm (marked down to $11--nice hostess gifts!) *Hourglass Modernist eye shadow in Color Field, new Chantecaille Icebergs shadow trio. *With that I got a massive sample bag--really generous, and leaves NM's in the road.
> 
> Whew! I guess I've recovered from last fall's no-buy!



I've been debating whether to pick up one or both of the Hourglass and Chantecaille palettes - they both look lovely. Nice haul and interesting that Barneys does it up better on the samples. Looks like you'll be busy for awhile!!


----------



## trilby

devik said:


> I've been debating whether to pick up one or both of the Hourglass and Chantecaille palettes - they both look lovely. Nice haul and interesting that Barneys does it up better on the samples. Looks like you'll be busy for awhile!!



Definitely! I really like the Hourglass palette. It's a nice mix of textures, and the colors are perfect for my hazel eyes. I don't find the shadows too powdery or soft, which is something I'd heard said on YouTube. The Chantecailles have the shimmery overspray, but the shadows are much more basic: shimmery cream, shimmery taupe, satin taupe. If I were getting one, I'd pop for the Hourglass.


----------



## pond23

Armani Eye Tints in Green Onyx, Emeraude and Flannel
Armani LSF


----------



## poptarts

Quite pricey for soap but absolutely wonderful (this is my second bar!)


----------



## Pjsproul

Estée Lauder advanced night repair cream for eyes .hoping for good results


----------



## jenny70

Pjsproul said:


> Estée Lauder advanced night repair cream for eyes .hoping for good results




I'm not usually an Estée Lauder fan but I received this as a sample and loved it!


----------



## pond23

poptarts said:


> Quite pricey for soap but absolutely wonderful (this is my second bar!)



What type of skin is this soap good for? I'm very curious about it!


----------



## poptarts

pond23 said:


> What type of skin is this soap good for? I'm very curious about it!




I believe it works for all skin types. I personally have sensitive, semi-dry skin and thanks to the soothing properties, it works wonderful for me. The lather is quite rich so you'll get a pretty deep clean from this. This soap takes off makeup quite well so I'm saving a step there (I usually use an oil makeup remover first before using a cleanser). It's very moisturizing as well. Definitely ask for a sample to try! 

I think the biggest "con" for this is the price. However I don't look at it like oh I spent xxx on a bar of soap; but rather I spent xxx on a very good cleanser. My first bar lasted a little over 3 months with twice a day use so it's actually not bad.


----------



## devik

trilby said:


> Definitely! I really like the Hourglass palette. It's a nice mix of textures, and the colors are perfect for my hazel eyes. I don't find the shadows too powdery or soft, which is something I'd heard said on YouTube. The Chantecailles have the shimmery overspray, but the shadows are much more basic: shimmery cream, shimmery taupe, satin taupe. If I were getting one, I'd pop for the Hourglass.



Yeah I'd heard that about the Hourglass palette too. Glad to get another opinion. VERY helpful - thanks! 



pond23 said:


> Armani Eye Tints in Green Onyx, Emeraude and Flannel
> Armani LSF



Ooo those new Armani shadows are also so tempting!!! (I only wish that they were cruelty-free...)


----------



## rutabaga

Weleda almond facial oil


----------



## Ghettoe




----------



## pond23

poptarts said:


> I believe it works for all skin types. I personally have sensitive, semi-dry skin and thanks to the soothing properties, it works wonderful for me. The lather is quite rich so you'll get a pretty deep clean from this. This soap takes off makeup quite well so I'm saving a step there (I usually use an oil makeup remover first before using a cleanser). It's very moisturizing as well. Definitely ask for a sample to try!
> 
> I think the biggest "con" for this is the price. However I don't look at it like oh I spent xxx on a bar of soap; but rather I spent xxx on a very good cleanser. My first bar lasted a little over 3 months with twice a day use so it's actually not bad.



That sounds right up my alley! Thank you for the review! My skin right now is dry, dehydrated and sensitive at times. I've read rave reviews of this soap here and on a couple of beauty blogs, so I am definitely intrigued. I will have to ask for a sample of this soon. And the cost per use is not that bad if you are using it twice a day for 90 days, and saving on a makeup remover.


----------



## zaza86

Clinique Even Better Makeup SPF 15
Paula's Choice 15% Vitamin C Serum
Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder
Stila Major Lash Mascara
Stila Liquid Bronzer
Algenist Genius Ultimate Anti-Aging Melting Cleanser
NARS Blush - Deep Throat
NARS Bronzer - Laguna
Korres Body Butter


----------



## chunkylover53

Too Faced The Secret to No Makeup Makeup Face Palette
Nars Light Reflecting Setting Powder- Pressed
Nars Gaiety Blush
Nars Soft Touch Shadow Pencils in Calabria and Aigle Noir
Bobbi Brown Smokey Eye Mascara
Bobbi Brown Sheer Lip Color in Hot Raspberry


----------



## poptarts

pond23 said:


> That sounds right up my alley! Thank you for the review! My skin right now is dry, dehydrated and sensitive at times. I've read rave reviews of this soap here and on a couple of beauty blogs, so I am definitely intrigued. I will have to ask for a sample of this soon. And the cost per use is not that bad if you are using it twice a day for 90 days, and saving on a makeup remover.



Glad I could help. Let me know your thoughts


----------



## pond23

poptarts said:


> Glad I could help. Let me know your thoughts



I will! Thank you again!


----------



## elevenxten

-Tom Ford Translucent Finishing Powder in #1 Alabaster Nude
- chanel vitalumiere aqua in #10 beige
-koh gen do in natural lighting powder 
-colour pop blush in "between the sheets"
-colour pop eye shadows in "smash" "truth" and "amaze"
-colour pop lippie stix in "brink" "button" and "llb"
- mac cremesheen lipstick in creme in your coffee
-lancome maquicomplet concealer in"correcteur"


----------



## Fran0421

elevenxten said:


> -Tom Ford Translucent Finishing Powder in #1 Alabaster Nude
> - chanel vitalumiere aqua in #10 beige
> -koh gen do in natural lighting powder
> -colour pop blush in "between the sheets"
> -colour pop eye shadows in "smash" "truth" and "amaze"
> -colour pop lippie stix in "brink" "button" and "llb"
> - mac cremesheen lipstick in creme in your coffee
> -lancome maquicomplet concealer in"correcteur"


  Wow amazing haul &#128525; could you let me know what the colour pop blush is like? TIA


----------



## elevenxten

Fran0421 said:


> Wow amazing haul &#128525; could you let me know what the colour pop blush is like? TIA



My first time purchasing colour pop and didnt expect much from it but i have to say :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.Very very creamy and buildable but since i have fair skin a light hand is only needed.


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Scarlet Empress lipstick
NARS Dione Dual Intensity eyeshadow


----------



## Dany_37

This month was restock month so the purchases got lengthy and pricey but nevertheless needed and worth it!!

MUAC (MakeUp Artist Choice) Products
Alpha Hydroxy Beta Hydroxy Cleanser
Mandelic Acid Toner
PhytX Peel
Gly-Luronic Acid Serum

Clinique
Dark Spot Corrector

Lancome
Definicils Mascara

Natura Bisse
Diamond Cream


----------



## DaveK

I purchased Sublime Instant lift


----------



## jellybebe

Bought Christophe Robin's cleansing purifying scrub with sea salt for hair. So far it makes my hair feel very clean, let's see if it makes the feeling last. I might get the conditioning mask since it seems a bit drying due to how well it cleans.


----------



## ScottyGal

Elizabeth Arden Double Density mascara (shade 01 - black)


----------



## xlana

Club Clio (Korean brand) Kill Black liquid eyeliner. So far, it's the best eyeliner I've tried, and I've tried both the Stila liner and Kat von D's Tattoo  liner!


----------



## pond23

xlana said:


> Club Clio (Korean brand) Kill Black liquid eyeliner. So far, it's the best eyeliner I've tried, and I've tried both the Stila liner and Kat von D's Tattoo  liner!



Is Club Clio the same brand as Clio on the Urban Outfitters website? Thanks!


----------



## luxurygoodslove

Aurelia dry body oil
Charlotte Tilbury lipscrub
Estelle & Thild bio oil

Especially the face oil turned out to be amazing!!!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Benefit Roller Lash Mascara
Rimmel peach and pink cream blushes


----------



## StopHammertime

Pacifica stellar gaze mascara, best purchase in a long time. I have been using high end mascara for quite a while but they made my lashes fall out... Since I started using this they have stopped falling out and so my lashes are so much longer.


----------



## xlana

pond23 said:


> Is Club Clio the same brand as Clio on the Urban Outfitters website? Thanks!



Yes it is! But I don't think the UO website sells the All Kill Black Liquid Eyeliner in black.  Maybe it's out of stock because they only have the red liner in stock at the moment.


----------



## pond23

xlana said:


> Yes it is! But I don't think the UO website sells the All Kill Black Liquid Eyeliner in black.  Maybe it's out of stock because they only have the red liner in stock at the moment.



Thanks for the info!  I recently learned about this brand and I'm curious to try it. UO sometimes pulls a product page off the site when it is out of stock, so maybe there is hope they'll stock the black liquid e/l in the future. It would be so convenient to buy it from them as they sell other brands (beauty and clothing) that I like there.


----------



## mondaay

YSL fusion ink foundation in B20


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Le Volume wp mascara
Lumene Bright Now Vitamin C dry skin cocktail
Physician's Formula Eye Booster liquid eyeliner
Seaweed Bath Co Moisturizing Argan S&C


----------



## Samantha S

Cleanser, mask and make up base.


----------



## Samantha S

Sunblock and advanced night repair.


----------



## Samantha S

The hand cream and scrub is my all time favourite.


----------



## rutabaga

^ooh please share how you like the shampoo!


----------



## BoyBags

My first post!  Yay!

I went a little overboard this month with new products... I switched to all Chanel cosmetics, and am loving them all thus far!  Boys needs to have good skincare, too, right?! 

 Here is a list of the products...

*Skincare*:
Chanel Hydra Beauty Creme
Chanel Hydra Beauty Micro Serum
Chanel Hydra Beauty Gel Yeux
Chanel Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care
Chanel UV Essentiel SPF 50
Chanel Lotion Douceur 
Chanel Mousse Douceur 
Chanel La Nuit
Chanel Le Jour
Chanel Le Weekend

*Makeup*:
Chanel Les Beiges All-In-One Healthy Glow
Chanel Le Blanc De Chanel Base Lumiere 
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Compacte 
Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow Sheer Colour
Chanel Poudre Universelle Compacte
Chanel Correcteur Perfection Concealer 
Chanel PINCEAU FOND DE TEINT (Foundation Brush #6)
Chanel Retractable Kabuki Brush
Chanel PINCEAU CORRECTEUR (Concealer Brush #10)


----------



## Samantha S

i*bella said:


> ^ooh please share how you like the shampoo!



The shampoo has a soothing and relaxing scent. It cleanse throughly and makes hair soft and smooth.


----------



## Samantha S

BoyBags said:


> My first post!  Yay!
> 
> I went a little overboard this month with new products... I switched to all Chanel cosmetics, and am loving them all thus far!  Boys needs to have good skincare, too, right?!
> 
> Here is a list of the products...
> 
> *Skincare*:
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Creme
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Micro Serum
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Gel Yeux
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care
> Chanel UV Essentiel SPF 50
> Chanel Lotion Douceur
> Chanel Mousse Douceur
> Chanel La Nuit
> Chanel Le Jour
> Chanel Le Weekend
> 
> *Makeup*:
> Chanel Les Beiges All-In-One Healthy Glow
> Chanel Le Blanc De Chanel Base Lumiere
> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Compacte
> Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow Sheer Colour
> Chanel Poudre Universelle Compacte
> Chanel Correcteur Perfection Concealer
> Chanel PINCEAU FOND DE TEINT (Foundation Brush #6)
> Chanel Retractable Kabuki Brush
> Chanel PINCEAU CORRECTEUR (Concealer Brush #10)



Amazing haul. Chanel products are nice to use and I have been using the same cleanser for years and love how well it cleanses the skin.


----------



## BoyBags

Samantha S said:


> Amazing haul. Chanel products are nice to use and I have been using the same cleanser for years and love how well it cleanses the skin.



Thank you!

I absolutely love the foaming mousse! My face ALWAYS feels refreshed, and very clean afterwards.  It is really great to get makeup off, too... and a little goes such a long way.


----------



## purseprincess32

I wanted to try a drugstore lipstick Maybelline Touch of Spice Matte.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Over the last few weeks...

YSL rouge volupte shine
Revlon lip butter
Bare Minerals blush
Rimmel scandaleyes eyeliner
Shiseido eyelash curler 
Soap & Glory shower gel and body scrub
Sephora serum


----------



## chunkylover53

Urban Decay Naked Skin Weightless Complete Coverage Concealer in Fair Neutral (looking forward to trying this!)
Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer in Chantilly (so hard to track down this shade here)
Nars Contour Blush Duo in Olympia
ColourPop In Bloom Collection


----------



## purseprincess32

Rimmel East End Snob lip liner! I'm loving this color on my lips.


----------



## baxa17

Kypris clearing serum and Odacite Green Tea + Lemongrass. Seem great so far. I think the Odacite Wild Carrot might have given me breakout so I use it on my neck instead.

Also a refill of Biologique Recherche P50. I used the non-phenol version before and this time I'm trying the original 1970 one. Man, it stinks and lingers!!! Not sure if I can finish the bottle.


----------



## poptarts

Three recent buys:

Armani CC - provides light coverage, lightweight. It has SPF but I still wore an actual SPF under it.

Lancôme Hydra Glow base - decent product. Not a must have for me. 

Banila.Co cushion - supposed to be their latest and greatest, but I politely disagree. Not very long lasting (I applied it this morning before work and it was pretty much gone by 2PM) and the coverage is too "chunky" for my liking.


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior Nail Polish in Grege (a mini graduation gift for my sister)
YSL Nail Polish in Nuit Noire & Nuit Blanche


----------



## GirlieShoppe




----------



## GirlieShoppe

purseprincess32 said:


> I wanted to try a drugstore lipstick Maybelline Touch of Spice Matte.


 
Great choice!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister body spray and body wash


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint bronzer in 02 natural blondes
Guerlain Gloss d'enfer in 471 Prune Zip


----------



## Sweet Fire

Uggs Jules wedges.


----------



## rutabaga

NARS at first sight palette


----------



## purseprincess32

*Girlieshoppe*-I have several of the Clinique Pop blushes but none of the new ones that were just released. How do you like the new colors? I love the formula of these blushes and how they look on my skin. 
The MAC 15 pan palette from Nordstrom looks amazing! All That Glitters is a staple of mine in my makeup collection and great for everyday.


----------



## purseprincess32

GirlieShoppe said:


> View attachment 2949876
> View attachment 2949877
> View attachment 2949878


*Girlieshoppe*-I have several of the Clinique Pop blushes but none of the new ones that were just released. How do you like the new colors? I love the formula of these blushes and how they look on my skin.
The MAC 15 pan palette from Nordstrom looks amazing! All That Glitters is a staple of mine in my makeup collection and great for everyday.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

purseprincess32 said:


> *Girlieshoppe*-I have several of the Clinique Pop blushes but none of the new ones that were just released. How do you like the new colors? I love the formula of these blushes and how they look on my skin.
> 
> The MAC 15 pan palette from Nordstrom looks amazing! All That Glitters is a staple of mine in my makeup collection and great for everyday.




The new shades are absolutely gorgeous - very, very pretty! I want to try Nude Pop too. The Nordstrom palette is amazing! This is my first large MAC palette. The only other palettes I have are from the Bao Bao Wan & Cinderella collections. Some day I want to get the Eyes on MAC x15 Cool Neutral palette too.


----------



## devik

baxa17 said:


> Kypris clearing serum and Odacite Green Tea + Lemongrass. Seem great so far. I think the Odacite Wild Carrot might have given me breakout so I use it on my neck instead.
> 
> Also a refill of Biologique Recherche P50. I used the non-phenol version before and this time I'm trying the original 1970 one. Man, it stinks and lingers!!! Not sure if I can finish the bottle.



Crazy - I have never heard of ANY of those brands! Gonna hafta use Mr Google to investigate!





Sweet Fire said:


> Uggs Jules wedges.



LOL I guess those could be considered "beauty" purchases!


----------



## Sweet Fire

devik said:


> Crazy - I have never heard of ANY of those brands! Gonna hafta use Mr Google to investigate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I guess those could be considered "beauty" purchases!


 
lol! I didn't realize until later that this wasn't the Recent Purchase thread lol. However as you stated they can be a 'beauty' purchase lol.


----------



## devik

Sweet Fire said:


> lol! I didn't realize until later that this wasn't the Recent Purchase thread lol. However as you stated they can be a 'beauty' purchase lol.



I bet they look beautiful on you!!!!!


----------



## MissChiara

Shiseido perfect foundation brush + Chanel vitalumiere aqua compact
My last beauty purchases and a great combo!


----------



## lookatme

Lorac CC cream 
Juice beauty hydrating mist
Only argan oil cuticle drops


----------



## Fendi213

NARS Creamy Concealer in Custard
My Burberry Perfume
Benefit Dallas Blush


----------



## Fran0421

Chanel bronzer
Colourpop lipsticks, eyeshadows and blush 
Mac staunchly stylish lip pencil 
Covergirl ready set gorgeous foundation


----------



## luxurygoodslove

Bobbi Brown art stick hot berry 
Ysl Rouge Pur Couture 
Charlotte Tilbury eyebrow pencil (brow lift)
Charlotte Tilbury cosmetic bag


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop face lotion and lip balm


----------



## lookatme

Real Techniques silicone liner brush
Tarte maracuja c-brighter eye treatment
Ahave dry oil body mist cactus and pink pepper
Urban decay naked skin ultra definition powder foundation


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Malin + Goetz Rum Body wash and their Eucalyptus deodorant


----------



## shopoholica

I took advantage of the Sephora sale and picked up:

Sunday Riley Good Genes
Sunday Riley Luna
SKII Aurabright
Kate Somerville D-Scar Serum
Elizabeth and James Nirvana Rollerball set


----------



## purseprincess32

First small part of my VIB Rouge Event sale on Sunday in store. I'm waiting for my online shipment to arrive and will post at a later time. 
Becca Shimmering Perfector Opal - ( Back up) Liquid/cream highlighter
Giorgio Armani Si fragrance
Too Faced The Natural Eyes eyeshadow palette- wanted a travel friendly small palette
Ole Henriksen -Vitamin C Face Wipes
Boscia - Vitamin C Brightening HydroGel Mask
Dior-Creme De Rose lip balm
Dior-Dior Addict Pink Cherie # 368 lipstick


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel Rose Parasido glossimer
Chanel Laurier Rose & Azulejo stylo


----------



## chunkylover53

There's a Tarte 20% off code (code: April), so just purchased: 

Poppy Picnic palette
Rainforest After Dark palette
Amazonian Clay blushes in Natural Beauty, Tipsy and Charisma


----------



## ScottyGal

The White Company - Flowers shampoo 

The White Company - Flowers conditioner 

The White Company - Flowers luxury soap

The White Company - Flowers hand and body lotion


----------



## jorton

Sephora VIB sale:

-Fresh seaberry oil 

-Anastasia brow brush 

-Sephora bottled dreams(fragrance sampler set with a coupon redeemable for a full size) 

-First aid beauty ultra repair mineral sunscreen moisturizer- excited to try this, always looking for a good spf moisturizer that doesn't peel off or leave a white tint on the face, and this looks promising


----------



## mcb100

Stila lipgloss in Patina
NARS lipgloss in Striptease
Sephora birthday gift: Mini lip pencils in Rikugien and Cruella and a mini eyeliner in Via Veneto


----------



## srslyjk

I did some damage today at the Sephora VIB sale.  Thank goodness it's only twice a year!

Nars The Multiple in Portifino
Shiseido Sun Protection Eye Cream 
YSL Touche Eclat 
Marc Jacobs Brush No. 15 
Elizabeth and James Nirvana Mini Rollerball Set


----------



## Isfahan

*Recent Purchases:*

Alpha H ~ Balancing Cleanser (Amazing 5 *)

Christian Dior ~ Eau Sauvage (Eau de Toilette)


----------



## rutabaga

From the Sephora sale:
NARS TM in Alaska
NARS Dual Intensity eyeshadow in Himalia
NARS eyeshadow duo in Alhambra
Shiseido nourishing mascara base


----------



## Ebby

Bobbi Brown smokey nudes eyeshadow palette


----------



## Love Of My Life

Plarmia hairserum shampoo & treatment


----------



## MrsTGreen

Paul Mitchell Hot Off The Press
UD Naked Skin Foundation(Shade 4.0)


----------



## clu13

The aveda candle wax can be used as a moisturizer and all profits go to provide clean water in developing countries.


----------



## Ebby

Liz Earle hot polish cleanser


----------



## Fran0421

Too faced natural matte palette- love it!


----------



## purseprincess32

2nd part to my VIB Rouge Sale that I ordered online this time.

Boscia Black HydroGel mask
Deborah Lippman Harlem Nocturne nail polish
Laura Mercier Foundation Primer
Kaplan MD Lip mask  & lip balm
SKII Facial treatment masks
Caudalie Beauty Elixir ( Back up)
Nars Senorita lipstick (Back up)
YSL Volupte  Tint in Oil Pink About Me 8.


----------



## Librarychickie

I'm really excited about my Tatcha discovery kit! I also bought the Kyoto Red lipstick. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Kailuagal

Benefit Big Easy multi balancing complexion perfector with spf35 in light medium. Love this!
Dolce & Gabana Light Blue, my all time favorite fragrance!
philosophy microdelivery exfoliating face wash 
philosophy amazing grace firming body emulsion
philosophy amazing grace spray fragrance, my new daytime favorite!


----------



## pinky70

Aveeno wipes
clarins toner
Sunscreen by loreal
eyeliner by Rimmel
face powder by loreal
love story by chloe (roller)


----------



## jellybebe

Boscia pink oil cleanser (plan to use it as my morning face wash)
Shiseido eye masks
Tata Harper oil cleanser (really excited for this one, as I double cleanse at night)
Skinceuticals B5 moisturizer - old standby


----------



## Ladybug09

I use the Monistat as primer.

Just ordered more stuff. That dang internet!


----------



## gidramom

shu : palette by shu uemura. Love it.


----------



## purseprincess32

Essie's Find me an Oasis nail polish
Essie's Play Date nail polish


----------



## Fran0421

Benefit high brow pencil.


----------



## ColdSteel

Batiste dry shampoo in Blush. LOVE IT! I have thick hair that often gets oily at the roots so this is a game-changer. So much better than my homemade nightmare of cornstarch + unsweetened cocoa powder from years back.
NYX High Voltage lipstick in Rags to Riches
NYX Eye and Eyebrow pencil (nice and creamy, kind of like the UD 24/7 without the price. usually I get Rimmel)
NYX Butter Balm in Brownie
NYX Jumbo Eye pencils in Yogurt and Cachmere.
Japonesque HD Curler. Best lash curler I've ever used. I look incredibly awake!

So... you can tell I really love NYX!

Since the UD High Voltage was sold out at my Sephora I ended up making a DYO palette with some similar colors.


----------



## Ebby

Clarins multi active day lotion
Clarins eye balm


----------



## MissScarlett

I bought the Too Faced Sugar Pop palette (using Ulta points!)
I also purchased but have no received the Lorac UnZipped Gold palette - I'm so excited for it


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon colorburst matte balms 
-Sultry
-Honey


----------



## beefnoodo

Librarychickie said:


> I'm really excited about my Tatcha discovery kit! I also bought the Kyoto Red lipstick. It's gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 2972696
> View attachment 2972697


Wow I've never heard of this brand but that color is GORGEOUS!

I'm definitely a lip junkie...

my most recent beauty purchase was the Bite Beauty Cashmere Lip Cream in Napa and waiting for my Sephora Lip Cream in Strawberry Kiss to be delivered soon (very excited)!


----------



## buzzytoes

Naked 3 (cuz I am totally behind the times), NARS Illuminator in Orgasm, Beauty Blender Sponge.


----------



## cfrozal23

I recently purchased the Cover FX drops which I have to say is AMAZING... As well as the Laura Mercier Hydrating primer - 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 and the tarte Amazonian Clay foundation and the makeup brush.... And does it count I'm getting my lash fill today?


----------



## kashmira

I bought the Verso Super Facial Oil yesterday


----------



## Hurrem1001

Can't post pics as my cam isn't working, but I bought myself:

Gosh - Bronzing powder:  02 Natural Glow
Gosh - Lip Lacquer: 004 Flirty Lips
Gosh - Lip Lacquer: 006 Funky Lips


----------



## ScottyGal

Lush hand & body lotion

Boots No 7 anti aging face cream

Boots No 7 eyeshaddow


----------



## elevenxten

-Tom Ford 'sweet spot' lipstick
-Clio tinted eyebrow tattoo pen
-Balenciaga 'florabotanica' perfume
-ysl lip tint oil no.4 'i rose you'


----------



## chunkylover53

Hourglass Ambient Bronzer in Luminous Bronze Light  
Tom Ford Eye and Cheek Palette in Pink Glow
Clinique Cheek Pops 
ColourPop Highlighters


----------



## elementspiky

Hi, my latest purchased for my face is a toner. It's not actually a branded one but I feel that it's really good on me. I bought  it at a dermatologist's clinic and recommended by a friend


----------



## Sweet Fire

Fresh Soy cleanser & shower gel
YSL eye brow pencil
Nars Concentrate
Chantecaille mask


----------



## DC-Cutie

SebaMed face wash - this stuff is the absolute truth!


----------



## pinky70

DC-Cutie said:


> SebaMed face wash - this stuff is the absolute truth!


How is it ?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinky70 said:


> How is it ?



it's very gentle and leaves my face soft, it's pH balanced.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Natura Bisse Diamond White Cleanser 
Chantecaille Rosewater


----------



## putput93

NorthStar said:


> I completely fell off of my rocker over the last week or so...:girlwhack:
> 
> Lush:
> Fresh Farmacy cleanser
> Baby Face cleanser
> Ocean Salt cleanser
> Eau Roma toner
> Tea Tree toner tab
> Vitamin E toner tab
> Soak & Float solid shampoo
> Cosmetic Warrior mask
> 
> Sephora:
> Urban Decay Lip Primer
> Clinique lip liner in Plummy
> BE Illuminating Mineral Veil
> Sephora Flat Blush Brush #42
> 
> MAC:
> Showstopper, Banshee, Blanc type, Omega e/s
> Rich Life pigment
> 5N, Myself, Pretty Please, Intricate, Chintz l/s
> Glamour For All, Icescape l/g
> Well Dressed blush
> #224 Brush
> 
> <----This girl is on some SERIOUS shopping restrictions right now LOL!:shame:


hi Northstar! 

How's the Lush soak & float solid shampoo? I'm thinking of buying some quality shampoo cause my hair is easily tangled and frizzy. 

I'm a newbie here and my English is not that good. (sorry if i sounded rude or anything >.<)


----------



## Ebby

NARS blush in Orgasm
Urban Decay Good Karma blush brush


----------



## Fennel

All these purchases were made from Sephora

CLEANSING
Boscia - Exfoliating Peel Gel

MOISTURIZER
Boscia - Tsubaki Beauty Oil
Boscia - Cool Blue Hydrating Essence

MASK
Origins - Drink Up, Intensive Overnight Mask

MAKEUP
Sephora Collection - 10 HR Wear Perfect Foundation (1st time trying)
Laura Mercier - Primer (Radiance)
Beauty Blender - red carpet


----------



## jellybebe

Fennel said:


> All these purchases were made from Sephora
> 
> CLEANSING
> Boscia - Exfoliating Peel Gel
> 
> MOISTURIZER
> Boscia - Tsubaki Beauty Oil
> Boscia - Cool Blue Hydrating Essence
> 
> MASK
> Origins - Drink Up, Intensive Overnight Mask
> 
> MAKEUP
> Sephora Collection - 10 HR Wear Perfect Foundation (1st time trying)
> Laura Mercier - Primer (Radiance)
> Beauty Blender - red carpet




Have you tried the Boscia Tsubaki cleansing gel oil? Love it!

I just picked up Tata Harper hydrating floral essence, and the cult favourite RMS beauty highlighter. Liking both so far.


----------



## devik

putput93 said:


> hi Northstar!
> 
> How's the Lush soak & float solid shampoo? I'm thinking of buying some quality shampoo cause my hair is easily tangled and frizzy.
> 
> I'm a newbie here and my English is not that good. (sorry if i sounded rude or anything >.<)



I can't help you with your question on the shampoo but _your English is great!!! _

And welcome to Purse Forum!


----------



## Fennel

jellybebe said:


> Have you tried the Boscia Tsubaki cleansing gel oil? Love it!.


I haven't, but I did try Boscia's warming black soap cleanser. Do you still tone or use any other product in combination or afterward to "make sure" that it really cleansed everything?

I've been meaning to try Tata Harper... i've sampled her moisturizer which i LOVED. It was just very richly formulated and I think it may be better suited for dry, combination or winter skin?


----------



## sunglow

Ole Henriksen Aloe Vera Deep Cleanser
Shiseido Pureness Matifying Moisturizer
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Boosters Facia Cleanser
Laura Mercier Paint Wash Liquid Lip Color in Orchid Pink
NYX Tinted Brow Mascara in Expresso
Maybelline lipstick in Orchid Ecstasy


----------



## fendifemale

Taking advantage of Ulta's gift tote w/fragrance purchase. 
Michael Kors Rio de Jienero
Versace Crystal Noir

Anthropologie purchase:
Royal Apothic: Noble Carnation


----------



## jellybebe

Fennel said:


> I haven't, but I did try Boscia's warming black soap cleanser. Do you still tone or use any other product in combination or afterward to "make sure" that it really cleansed everything?
> 
> I've been meaning to try Tata Harper... i've sampled her moisturizer which i LOVED. It was just very richly formulated and I think it may be better suited for dry, combination or winter skin?




I use the Boscia oil in the morning. I do double cleanse at night though. Right now I am using the Tata Harper cleansing oil and a different cleanser afterward. To be honest, I prefer the Boscia cleansing oil over the Tata Harper one. So far I have tried Tata Harper's masque, refreshing cleanser, cleansing oil and hydrating spray, and the only product I would repurchase is the spray. Just underwhelming on me for some reason, although many people love and swear by her products.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Ouidad Hydrafusion curl cream
Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla leave-in


----------



## IraPo

Urban Decay eyeshadow primer
That  gal face primer by Benefit


----------



## tearex

Recently picked up the following in the last 2 weeks:

Saks:
Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow Multi-Color powder in No. 2 Mariniere
Burberry Wet and Dry Glow Eyeshadow in No. 3 Shell

Neiman Marcus:
Chanel Stylo Eyeshadow in Caroube
Chanel Stylo Eyeshadow in Rose Laurier
Cle de Peau Extra Rich Satin Lipstick in 112 Grape Pink

Space NK:
Chantecaille Lip Contour Fill
Sunday Riley Breathable Tinted Primer in Light

Sephora:
BareMinerals Rescue Complexion Gel Cream
MUFE Eyeshadow Trio (D825, I524, M536)
Boscia Vit C Brightening Hydrogel Mask

LUSH:
Somewhere Over the Rainbow soap
Secret Garden bath bomb
Rose Bombshell bath bomb
Rose Bubble Bar


----------



## Ebby

Eyes on MAC Purple x Nine palette


----------



## Rina337

Belif Hungarian water essence
Belif witch hazel toner
Belif aqua bomb cream
Ren clarifying toner
Hylamide subq serum
Hylamide subq eye serum
Aveeno daily lotion
Bumble&bumble hair powder in brown...* I bought a mini can of this £16 and it sprayed everywhere, my hair felt hideous after this. No, just no. Klorane is just so much better...


----------



## kismis

Jurlique Rose balancing mist
Jurlique Rose Moisture Plus Moisturising lotion
... A week ago though

Love the rose scent and both are working really nicely on my sensitive combi skin. I just got compliments thrice this week for looking really glowy. My massage therapist last night asked me if I always do facials (I don't cos my skin is too sensitive for facials, always end up too red/peeling) cos my skin looks really tight and uplifted...yayyyy.


----------



## chunkylover53

Stila Convertible Colour Palette (should be great for travel)
Stila Eyeshadow in Grace


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow - 001


----------



## Dany_37

All of my trusted MUAC products:

Alpha Hydroxy/Beta Hydroxy w/tea tree oil face wash
Mandelic Acid Toner
Mandelic/Salicylic Acid Peel
Micro Polish
Hyalaronic Serum (not pictured)
Olay Eye Cream (not pictured)
Chanel Double Perfection Powder Foundation
Chanel Chance (samples, not really a purchase)
Lancome Hypnose Drama mascara
Clinique Moisture Surge spray 
Maybelline Conceal (drugstore but works wonders for me)
Maybelline Brow drama (new, we'll see how it works)


----------



## baxa17

Mahalo Pele mask and May Lindstrom the problem solver. Both good for spot treatment.


----------



## chunkylover53

Smashbox 24 Hour CC Spot Concealer in Fair. Trying it out today; seems good so far although the packaging is a little messy.


----------



## ScottyGal

Got these today;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Recently did a foot peel and loved it 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I actually bought it again!  

Not a lot of beauty stuff lately, just stocked up on mascara at the Nordies mascara event


----------



## chunkylover53

Charlotte Tilbury Eyes to Mesmerise in Veruschka and Norma Jean
Ardency Inn Americana Custom Coverage Concentrate in Fair Pink


----------



## Ebby

Seventeen Brows That kit
Essie Flowerista nail polish
Chanel Terrana nail polish
Real Techniques powder brush 
Burts Bees lip balm 
Seventeen Nail Xtras top coat


----------



## Sweet Fire

Mascara
eye cream


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Shu Uemura eyelash curler
Tarte Amazonian Clay blush
Stila Stay All Day liquid lipstick
Bare Minerals Original (that's going back)
Revlon Photoready Skinlights
Clinique Extra Mild Liquid Facial Soap
Clinique Waterproof High Impact mascara
Sephora Collection Classic Multitasker Brush
Cover FX Cream Concealer
Eco Tools concealer brush
Eco Tools Eye Enhancing Duo Set
Bliss Fabulip Sugar Scrub
Sephora Collection Lift Off Lash Comb
Elf Pretty in Pink Eyeshadow Quad (a whole 49 cents!)
Bath & Body Works Sleep Aromatherapy Lavender Chamomile shower gel & 4 antibacterial soaps (all on sale, & the aromatherapy shower gel RARELY goes on sale)


----------



## Fran0421

Estée Lauder double wear foundation
Mac velvet teddy lipstick


----------



## Ebby

Liz Earle hot polish cleanser
Lush Cosmetic Catastrophe face mask


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Matte Orchid lipstick (Great color and price with no fragrance). 
Essie Muchi Muchi nail polish


----------



## Sweet Fire

Tom Ford Velvet Violet lipstick


----------



## pquiles

MACTechnakohl liner - Graphblack
Butter London Wink eye pencil - Earl grey and Inky a Six


----------



## tatayap

Was gifted an Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette (how do you use this ) and the CoverFX Custom Color Drops.


----------



## karester

Bareminerals Complexion Rescue
Bareminerals Smoothing Face brush
Clinique Custom-Repair Serum


----------



## Fran0421

Whirl mac lip pencil 
Mac warm soul blush
Mac mehr lipstick 
Ren ever calm cleanser


----------



## Ebby

Soap and Glory sugar scrub


----------



## devik

Ebby said:


> Soap and Glory sugar scrub



I like this stuff!


----------



## kismis

Jurlique Replenishing Foaming Cleanser (picked up the wrong one, wanted the Cleansing Lotion but this seems to work really nicely and gets my sunscreen + loose powder off)


Haba White Lady (heard this is a good Vit C serum and I've read that we are to add a Vit C serum to our routines?!)


And a bunch of LUSH stuff (very won over by their hair stuff!):
LUSH Lullaby shampoo bar
LUSH Honey I washed my hair shampoo bar
LUSH I Love Juicy shampoo 
LUSH Veganese conditioner
LUSH The Olive Branch shower gel
LUSH Yummy Mummy shower gel (love this although the scent doesn't stay on the skin much. grabbed a bottle just before the Mother's Day blitz here ends)


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Some of it. I am a beauty addict as well.


----------



## jackie100

Just a sponge from ulta (beauty blender knock off), some Giovanni shampoo, Agadir oil.... no big hauls for a while


----------



## Love Of My Life

Inphenom shampoo & conditioner
Sisley rose facial oil & Supremya for face & eyes


----------



## clu13

Body shop vanilla brûlée bath set and perfume 

NARS orgasm

MAC Plink


----------



## clu13




----------



## monsieurmodern

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower

Kiehls Creme de Corps


----------



## pinky70

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3032149


Love the shade of Mac lipstick ..can I know name or number plz.


----------



## Sweet Fire

MUFE Aqua eyes eyeliner


----------



## clu13

pinky70 said:


> Love the shade of Mac lipstick ..can I know name or number plz.



Thank you pinky - it is called "plink" and it really is a lovely shiny nude pink color.


----------



## chunkylover53

Too Faced Born Like This Foundation in Porcelain 
Too Faced Love Palette
Too Faced Love Flush Blush in Love Hangover, Justify My Love and How Deep is Your Love?


----------



## pmburk

NYX Contour Palette
L'Oreal La Palette 1 & 2
Milani blush in Romantic Rose
NYX Matte setting spray
Pati Dubroff Perfect Palette (eyeshadows)

Not pictured: Kate Somerville Nourish Daily Moisturizer & Gentle Daily Cleanser.


----------



## Tiare

Aztec Indian Healing Clay + Apple Cider Vinegar = best purchases in a long time. Dried up a super annoying under-the-skin blemish I'd had on my chin for MONTHS.


----------



## cupcakegirl

My weekend purchases...


----------



## jellybebe

Charlotte Tilbury magic cream, and I preordered the bronzer/highlighter palette and brush. So excited to pick them up today! I also picked up my fave perfume, Inflorescence by Byredo.


----------



## HeelAddict

Chanel Rouge Coco lipstick in Mademoiselle 434 and Le Crayon Lèvres in Natural 34


----------



## LuxeDeb

My recent purchases-

Lancôme Blush Subtil- Rose Paradis
Lancôme Blush Subtil- Blushing Tresor
Lancôme Juicy Tubes- Peach Nectar
Lancôme L'Absolu Nu lip color- Red Chiffon
Napoleon Perdis Prismatic Eye Shadow Quad- Swan Lake & #9 (blues/grays)
Napoleon Perdis Color Disc- High-Voltage Violet
Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse Or Multi-Purpose Dry Oil


----------



## LuxeDeb

And a few more

Trish McEvoy Voyager Collection Glamorous Beauty travel set
Dr Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Daily Glow Moisture
Tony Moly Bho Bho Lip balm


----------



## TwiNnie

Uriage sunscreen 50+
Bioderma sunscreen lotion 50+
Hawaiian Tropic silk hydration sunscreen 50


----------



## windycityaj

I bought Tom Ford's Illuminating Oil and a TF tube of my favorite matte lipstick:  Plum Lush


----------



## Love Of My Life

Amore Pacific compact w/sun block
Sisley supremya for night
Serge Lutens make up wipes
Serge Lutens mascara


----------



## kuriso

Shu Uemura Oil in Creme for hair
Mac Fluidline in Lowlights


----------



## Violet Bleu

hotshot said:


> Amore Pacific compact w/sun block
> Sisley supremya for night
> Serge Lutens make up wipes
> Serge Lutens mascara



How do you like the makeup wipes? Right now I use Koh Gen Do.


----------



## rutabaga

Elta MD UV Clear 2-pack
Essie Spin the Bottle


----------



## purseprincess32

Ole Henriksen Invigorating Night Treatment
Benefit They're Real mini mascara travel size


----------



## Violet Bleu

Artís Fluenta Oval 6 Brush
Artís Fluenta Linear 1 Brush
Natura Bissé Oxygen Complex
Natura Bissé Oxygen Cream
Clé de Peau Concealer in Ivory


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Sephora Collection Mini Cleansing Wipes
Tony Moly Tomato Sheet Masks
CHI Helmet Head Hairspray

Sephora 500 Point Fresh VIB Reward Box
Sephora 100 Point Lancôme Cils Booster XL Reward
Sephora 100 Point DR. Jart Tinted Moisturizer Reward


----------



## Fran0421

Becca shimmering skin perfector in opal and moonstone 
Mac boldly bare lipliner


----------



## frzsri

4 sample perfumes from Jo Malone, purse size atomizer of Jo Malone's English Pear and Freesia and the body cream.
Can you tell I love her perfume?[emoji38]


----------



## Love Of My Life

CDP eye cream


----------



## pbnjam

I think this is a beauty product but I'm more into the holder than the product inside. The hand sanitizer is not bad tho.


----------



## Ebby

Clarins Multi Active night cream
John Frieda sheer blonde leave-in conditioner 
Soap & Glory Vitamin C facial wash


----------



## vuittonlvr

Chanel Lumiere D'Ete illuminating powder from the Mediterranee collection - love it! And then I got a Coco Mademoiselle hair mist from my boyfriend when he went to Berlin!


----------



## uhpharm01

Just got this today


----------



## vuittonlvr

vuittonlvr said:


> Chanel Lumiere D'Ete illuminating powder from the Mediterranee collection - love it! And then I got a Coco Mademoiselle hair mist from my boyfriend when he went to Berlin!




This is the Lumiere D'Ete, isn't it gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## JennieC917

vuittonlvr said:


> This is the Lumiere D'Ete, isn't it gorgeous [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062185



Stunning!

I just ordered:
Ahava body lotion duo (Nordies Anniversary sale)
Mac Neutral lip set (same)
Mac new mascara
Urban Decay Naked Smoky Pallet (Sephora)
Nars Larger than Life Longwear eye liner (same - I want to try tight lining my eyes with this, hopefully it doesn't run all over my face)
Butter London nail polish in High Tea (same)


----------



## Moirai

MUFE mist and fix


----------



## Fran0421

Makeup geek eyeshadows and blushes 
Beauty blender and the soap 
Stila aqua glow blushes in water lily and shimmering lotus 
Too faced better than sex mascara


----------



## Fran0421

vuittonlvr said:


> This is the Lumiere D'Ete, isn't it gorgeous [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062185



Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Heart emoji face


----------



## coconutsboston

I got the Tom Ford Costa Azzura...I couldn't get over it after having a sample and loving it.


----------



## pinky70

Dior primer


----------



## purseprincess32

Really enjoying Ole Henriksen's Invigorating Night Treatment. This product is an exfoliating gel serum. It's amazing and if you have combo sensitive skin it's perfect. You definitely need to put a good moisturizer over it and you wake up with brighter smooth skin. I was hesitant about this product because I've used the Vitamin C Collagen Booster and it broke me out. But so far no break outs. 
I have the Peter Thomas Roth Unwrinkle pads and I feel now it's too harsh on my sensitive skin but I can use those on my hands instead of my face.


----------



## Espinosa

I've used the mascara, and make up setting spray so far. Love them both!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Nars lip pencils in Dragon Girl and Luxumberg.
Deva Curl Light Defining Gel


----------



## fightthesunrise

Nars concealer and blush

I received eye cream by Amore Pacific as a sample from Sephora, twice, that I absolutely fell in love with. I finally pulled the trigger and got it! I'm so thrilled that I finally found the right product for me.


----------



## MissNataliie

I just ordered some items from Hakuhodo! I got the J5521 for highlighter, J210 for buffing/setting powder, the Yachiyo large pointed for blush, J5523 for general blending, a couple J146's for precise blending and eye highlight, the J004G for packing on eyeshadow, the medium black brush roll, and finally the 80g of clear soap to keep all these white haired beauties clean. I'm so excited for my order to arrive!


----------



## ScottyGal

Urban Decay Naked Skin foundation


----------



## jellybebe

I just received the Charlotte Tilbury Filmstar Bronze & Glow bronzer/highlighter as a gift! So excited!


----------



## uhpharm01

Tom ford nail polish
Deborah Lippmann


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit & Lancôme


----------



## luvprada

Armani lasting silk foundation


----------



## Espinosa

Bite lipstick in violet- love this!
Nip + Fab Dragons Blood serum - broke out after using it.


----------



## cupcakegirl

mac lipstick- capricious
clinique cheek pop- plum pop
clinique chubby stick lip balm- two ton tomato
l'occitane almond discovery set


----------



## Fran0421

Tarte blush in exposed
Urban decay e/s in smog 
Urban decay weightless concealer 
Mac so chaud lipstick 
Mac spice lipliner 
Mac Pro long wear concealer


----------



## luvprada

Armani 400 lipstick


----------



## roundandround

Kiehl's Ultimate Strength Hand Salve 
Chanel Fraicheur nail polishes


----------



## Ebby

Essie Gel setter top coat
Essie nail polish 'In Stitches'
Marc Jacobs Lola perfume
Soap & Glory Orangegasm body wash


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Bought online at KoreaDepart on monday

Misscha pomegranate cleansing foam
Tony Moly delight sweet stick sweet cherry
Holika Holika Vita Up Facial Water Vita Violette
Holika Holika basic nail 2015 SS collection PK09
Tony Moly stackable cream container
The Face Shop daily perfumed handcream 04 berry mix
Misscha eyebrow trimmer
The Saem Fruits punch hand cream peach punch
McQueen New York waterproof pencil gel eyeliner 02 espresso

Packages from Korea take weeks to get here, so must have patience,.............


----------



## clu13

Going to give La Mer a try


----------



## Shopmore

From the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale:
- Living Proof No Frizz Set
- Tela Beauty Organics Volume Set
- C.O. Bigelow lip balm trio
- Smashbox brush set


----------



## BagBeast

Lipstick Queen "Hello Sailor" lipstick. Amazing deep violet color. Obsessed!!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Les Beiges Mariniere no.01
Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy
Caudalie Vinoperfect Overnight Bright Set


----------



## ScottyGal

Clinique Sonic System


----------



## mkpurselover

Paula's Choice retinol moisturizer (first time trying)


----------



## mdlcal28

I was just look at Paulas Choice Retinol this morning! Want to give it a try. Tired of using tons of different products.


----------



## mkpurselover

mdlcal28 said:


> I was just look at Paulas Choice Retinol this morning! Want to give it a try. Tired of using tons of different products.


I'm trying to work on wrinkles, aging issues.  I like that she is fragrance and cruelly free. We will have to keep each other posted on results!


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay Naked Skin foundation
Lancome Teint Visionnaire foundation
Laura Mercier lip plumper in Wildberry
Sephora Moonshadow nude palette (on sale!)
Sephora CC cream
Ben Nye Neutral Set powder (awesome for hot climates)
Ben Nye cameo powder


----------



## Moirai

Make Up Forever Mist and Fix - skeptical at first, but after figuring out how to best use it, my makeup actually looks better with it.


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Complexion Rescue Tinted hydrating gel. Great color match and lightweight.
Makeup Forever HD Pressed powder


----------



## bigdilove

Here are my recent additions. I also got a sample of the new too faced born this way foundation. Very curious to see how well it works.


----------



## APhiJill

Sephora VIB Rouge event today.  I got:
Kat Von D liquid lipstick in Damned
Sephora brand eyebrow brush
Kat Von D Metal Crush eyeshadow in Raw Powder
Anastasia Beverly Hills Shadow Couture World Traveler Palette


----------



## chunkylover53

Paula's Choice: 

Clinical Ultra-Rich Moisturizer
Moisture Boost Cleanser and Toner
Hyaluronic Acid Booster


----------



## sunglow

Essie Flowerista
Anastasia Beverly Hills eye shadow in Copper Shimmer
Sephora Oil Infusion Color & Care in Bubbly Grenadine
Milani Amore Matte Lip Cremes in Beloved, Crush, Embrace, and Lust


----------



## Tiare

Going all natural and as pure as possible!

Bite Beauty - Frozen Berries lipstick in Elderberry. Love it!
Alima Pure mineral blush, concealer and base. Also, another win.
Booda Butter. This all natural moisturizer has nothing but pure butters/oils and smells like chocolate. LOVE this!!!!


----------



## candylion

My recent gift from a friend was the Tony Moly's lip balm..quite good color and easy to put on lip


----------



## Arlene619

Anastasia BH dip brow pomade - I love this stuff
Kat Von D Tattoo eyeliner- best liquid eyeliner I've ever tried hands down
Lancome hypnose drama WP - fav mascara, 3 yrs and counting


----------



## Samantha S

Just discovered how lovely is the milk cleanser.


----------



## Rina337

Trying Clarins SPF, totally new to clarins actually... 
A lot of sunscreens I've tried have left me with a mask, or greasy, dull and greyish looking skin.


----------



## StopHammertime

Jack Rabbit Soap Co. On Etsy, I got sugar scrub cubes and they are PERF!!!! She also sent me a soap bar sample, which was also fabulous. Pretty much buying my bath products exclusively from this shop now. [not in any way affiliated, just great products].


----------



## purseprincess32

VIB Rouge Appreciation
Boscia Brightening Hydrogel sheet masks 3
UD Naked Walk of Shame lip gloss
UD Blaze eyeshadow ( Running out of MAC All That Glitters).
Nars eyeshadow primer
Josie Maran Nirvana Hydrating Treatment Mist
MUFE HD Pressed Powder
Tarte Black eyeliner
Shiseido wrinkle resist24 pure Retinol eye mask


----------



## purseprincess32

VIB Rouge Sephora Appreciation
UD Sidecar eyeshadow
Beauty blender solid cleaner
Boscia hydrogel brightening eye masks]
Benefit mini travel roller lash mascara
2 samples Smashbox BB water /foundation


----------



## Kyokei

Too Faced Melted Fig lipstick.
Also new shampoo to replace mine which is running out.


----------



## Pjsproul

A few bits and pieces Estée Lauder advanced night repair eye serum, Estée Lauder advanced night repair face serum, Estée Lauder illuminating primer, MAC viva glam II, Revlon Cherries in the Snow nail polish, Chanel coco mademoiselle body mist !!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Tom Ford Illuminating Duo


----------



## geenelly

MUF Step 1 Primer.
Beauty Blender x2
First Aid beauty eye cream 
Clique dramatically different moisturiser.
Prep and Prime Lavender x2
Nars lipstick in catfight


----------



## Espinosa

YSL #13
Tried it for the whole day yesterday, and went today to buy it.


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

Estee Lauder Perfectionist CP + R serum
Benetint Benebalm
Nars Concealer in Chantilly


----------



## absolutpink

Philosophy Help Me
Laura Mercier Almond Coconut Body Scrub (heaven!!)
Sephora Pore Clarifying Mask
Benefit Boi-ing concealer
Essie Gelsetter top coat


----------



## Moirai

Stila liquid eyeliner
Shu Uemura eyelash curler
Vincent Longo lipstick


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Stila bb creme


----------



## LadyJ01

Uv gel nail polishes from semilac and ibd


Almond oil


----------



## cupcakegirl

These...


----------



## pmburk

Just ordered Coastal Scents Revealed 1, 2 & 3 palettes, and the Aesthetica Contour palette.


----------



## Kyokei

Creed Love In Black!

I also got a few samples of various skincare products to try out and plan on going back and buying what works best for me.


----------



## uhpharm01

Hello everyone 
I just purchased the Chanel chance eau tendre. &#128522;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Supremya baume


----------



## JennieC917

Maybelline Blushed Nudes


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique Pansey Pop blush
Clinique Moisture Surge gel moisturizer for dry/combo skin
Aveda Smooth Infusion naturally straight
Pureology Color treated shampoo


----------



## na294

Byredo hand cream
Lush Lemony Flutter

Trying to really stop biting my nails so going all out with the hand care!


----------



## rowy65

2 items have changed my skin this summer and now I can't be without either.  Glossier skin line is makeup as skin care and Skin Inc has just given me a glow


----------



## rowy65

Glossier


----------



## jellybebe

rowy65 said:


> Glossier




Oh how do you like it?


----------



## rowy65

jellybebe said:


> Oh how do you like it?



Love love love!   My skin has never looked better.  I especially love the skin perfecting tint!


----------



## candylion

My friend gave me a set of Dior's beauty products as bday gift.


----------



## roundandround

Clarins Extra Firming Day & Night Creams
Clarins Anti-soif
YSL Touche Eclat
Chanel Vibrato nail polish
Chanel Tisse Jazz


----------



## Kyokei

Diorskin Star Foundation
Dior Glow Maximizer Primer
Coromandel by Chanel EDT


----------



## Violet Bleu

rowy65 said:


> 2 items have changed my skin this summer and now I can't be without either.  Glossier skin line is makeup as skin care and Skin Inc has just given me a glow



I've been curious about Skin Inc. Are you just using one serum?


----------



## ScottyGal

Buxom lipgloss and Spa Cosmetics night cream


----------



## rowy65

Violet Bleu said:


> I've been curious about Skin Inc. Are you just using one serum?



Yes, I'm on my second Get Perfect kit.   It has an anti aging serum , pure revival peel and deep sea mask.  I'm in the sun a lot because I golf and the pure revival peel is amazing without harsh exfoliating.  I wear the deep sea mask every other night as an overnight treatment.


----------



## Violet Bleu

rowy65 said:


> Yes, I'm on my second Get Perfect kit.   It has an anti aging serum , pure revival peel and deep sea mask.  I'm in the sun a lot because I golf and the pure revival peel is amazing without harsh exfoliating.  I wear the deep sea mask every other night as an overnight treatment.



Thanks for the info! Sounds nice!


----------



## Ebby

NARS Copacabana illuminator


----------



## candylion

My recent beauty products are Tony Moly's lip balm and it Radiant's cc cream.


----------



## Myrkur

- GHD Ceramic Vented Radial Brush 45 mm
- Philips SalonPro HP8250/00 Hairdryer


----------



## JennieC917

I just bought and started using Radical Skincare's Age Defying Exfoliating Pads. So far I like them but I am sure sure they are worth the money yet. Can anyone comment? TIA!


----------



## Kyokei

All from La Prairie.


----------



## moonbeauty

Loreal Shampoo and Conditioners


----------



## jellybebe

Sunday Riley Luna sleeping oil
Shu Uemura petal lash mascara 
Boscia makeup breakup cleansing gel - a must-have


----------



## purseprincess32

Covergirl Super Size mascara - Haven't used it yet. 
Neutrogena Healthy Volume - I really liked this and the actual brush. It gave my Asian straight lashes lots of volume and I don't wear false lashes often. 
Nars-Falbala lipstick


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop haul


----------



## ScottyGal

Pale Fire said:


> Hi Lee I don't know the Body Shop well but I just love Tea Tree products (I love the smell).  To be honest I only quoted you to say I think your Pug (s)he's adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Avène Trixera +Selectiose Emollient Cream* (200ml)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel Les Exclusifs N°18*​
> 
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> 
> *Fire*



Thank you! She is adorable.. currently sleeping on my lap, with her tongue poking out


----------



## Classic Chic

Korean brand Banila Co's make up remover.  So far it is the only make up remover that I actually go for a second jar


----------



## Sartorialista

My Burberry perfume and body mist (heaven!)


----------



## Tiare

Picked up a new Clarisonic brush head today, a Bite lipstick in Shiraz and the new Tom Ford Noir fragrance. It is SUBLIME!!! I thought I loved Black Orchid and Velvet Orchid, but, Noir takes the cake!!!


----------



## Ebby

Liz Earle hot polish cleanser, Clarins eye contour balm and Seventeen Matt loose powder


----------



## Misstake7198

Chanel goodies!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Christian Louboutin lipstick 


Tutulle & Pluminette


----------



## Sweet Fire

2 more Christian Louboutin lipsticks


Rouge Louboutin 
Bengali


----------



## tatayap

Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage Concealer in SC5


----------



## ScottyGal

Agent Provocateur Eau De Parfum Porcelaine Edition Me Version


----------



## jellybebe

I just ordered By Terry Baume de rose and RMS Beauty lip balm in vanilla. Can't wait to try both! I also forgot to bring lip gloss to work today and was pleasantly surprised to find mini jars of Aquaphor at the pharmacy.


----------



## beautyfullday

MoroccanOil Hair Treatment, I love love love this product. My hair cant live without it. 
I used 2 bottles, recently purchase my 3rd one.


----------



## candylion

I have purchased the it Radiant's cc cream


----------



## ScottyGal

bareMinerals bronzer and St Tropez in shower tan


----------



## HeelAddict

Christian Louboutin nail varnish in Rouge, Silky Satin Lipstick in Rouge and lip definer in Maya.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Care package from Mecca Cosmetica including travel size Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady perfume & Chantecaille Lip Chic in Moroccan Rose


----------



## clu13

Clinique chubby sticks - baby tint coming up rosy, two ton tomato, and volumizing mascara; free gift bag with curvaceous coal eye tint, sculpting shimmer chubby stick and gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

*Sephora Haul*
Boscia Sake brightening hydrating sheet mask (2)
Karuna Hydrating sheet mask (2)
Karuna Brightening sheet mask (1)
White Snow Magic Sheet mask (1)
*Hourglass Ambient Lighting Edit $80 compact *with 6 small pans two blushes, bronzer, 3 highlighter/powders. The packaging is beautiful and I've never owned the lightning powders or blushes. Some people are complaining about the cost and size but I would never use all of the products if they were big. I rarely use up any of my blushes. ( Size of the pans are of a Bobbi Brown blush. 
*Burberry -New Burberry Kisses lipstick* Sephia (Beautiful color, creamy and with no fragrance, applies smooth, and the packaging is stunning. The packaging reminds me of the Rebecca Minkoff gunmetal hardware ( Purple Haze 3 zip MAC's )with with the classic Burberry check and magnetic closure. The old Burberry lipsticks had a fragrance which many people complained about but the revised is perfect with no scent. 

Drugstore
Neutrogena Healthy lashes mascara- loving the formula and brush.


----------



## KW1

Moirai said:


> Stila liquid eyeliner
> Shu Uemura eyelash curler
> Vincent Longo lipstick




I also just purchased the stila waterproof liquid liner.  I've not used it yet.  How do you like it?


----------



## purseprincess32

Ecotools cute travel makeup brush set with a lovely blue and pink pattern on the wooden handles. The brushes are so soft and small which is perfect!


----------



## Moirai

KW1 said:


> I also just purchased the stila waterproof liquid liner.  I've not used it yet.  How do you like it?



Yes, it's easy to use and long lasting. My friend who previously used Lorac liquid eye liner prefers this over Lorac.


----------



## maithaa




----------



## Love Of My Life

BG gift card event

Omorovicza masque
Omorovicza cleanser
Eve Lom capsules
Sisley baume
CL lipsticks (2)


----------



## karester

Picked up a couple things from Circa Beauty to try this brand out. 

- Lustrous Shine Lip polish in Satin Blush
- Color Saturated Eye Crayon in Sparkling Citrine and Rose Quartz


----------



## Samantha S

Picked up these products. The night repair has been my all time favourite serum.


----------



## Samantha S

I'm happy to purchase the urban decay naked smoky pallette. I love the dark eyeshadow and the brush.


----------



## jellybebe

Samantha S said:


> I'm happy to purchase the urban decay naked smoky pallette. I love the dark eyeshadow and the brush.




Still debating whether to get this, as I have every other Naked palette and find myself reaching for Naked Basics 2 every day, haha.


----------



## Samantha S

This is my first urban decay pallette. The colour pay off are good and blend easily.


----------



## Kyokei

I bought a Chanel lipstick yesterday and it has already gotten a lot of compliments.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Sisley Black Rose mask
Dr. Dennis acne pads
Christian Louboutin lipstick


----------



## sonaale

Urban decay naked concealer! I found the perfect shade and it doesn't crease! Love it! This is the first product I have tried, other than the Naked 2 Eyeshadow Pallette


----------



## jellybebe

I just ordered these fun-looking products from a brand called Too Cool for School: an egg cleanser and masque. I love using egg on my face as a masque but hate wasting half eggs


----------



## Violet Bleu

jellybebe said:


> I just ordered these fun-looking products from a brand called Too Cool for School: an egg cleanser and masque. I love using egg on my face as a masque but hate wasting half eggs



How exciting! I really wanted to buy the mask but was hesitant because of the scent. Let me know how they work out for you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

UD eyeshadows. Naked and Buck are replacements. 



Wet n' wild nailpolishes


----------



## ScottyGal

St Tropez In Shower graudal tan
The Scottish Fine Soaps Company Lavender & Lilac body butter
One 'n Only Argan Oil conditioner 
Sanctuary Youth Boosting body butter
Sanctuary Comforting Night body butter


----------



## Ebby

Estée Lauder double wear foundation [emoji3]


----------



## Samantha S

Picked up this lovely hand cream.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Sisley night crème & lightening serum


----------



## Kyokei

Noir Epices, Portrait of a Lady, and Chypre Rouge.


----------



## jellybebe

Laura Mercier kajal d'orient eyeliner
Aesop geranium leaf body balm
Byredo tulipe body wash (probably should have stuck to my usual Aesop geranium leaf body wash)
And I just ordered Glossier's balm dot com and Purely Perfect cleansing creme shampoo, which I am really excited to try!


----------



## purseprincess32

I went through my makeup collection and threw out some old makeup I rarely use.

Had a gift card and used some of it at Sephora
-When Face mask sheets Korean brand
When Travelmate (Refresh)
When Snow Magic (Brighten)
When The Last Choice ( Hydrate)
Nars-Satin lip pencil Yu
Dinoplatz lip balm-Too Cool for school (Korean brand)
Bumble and Bumble Dryspun finish
Laura Mercier Lip parfait -Iced Pomegrante


----------



## pquiles

I went crazy with purchases this past couple weeks.  I don't have them with me too specifically name colors
-1 Tom Ford Lipstick
- YSL: 3 cheek and lip lipsticks, 1 Volupte lipstick
- Estee Lauder: 3 lipsticks, 2  powder foundation,  1 liquid foundation,  2 serum/concealer duos, 1 lip pencil
- Dior: 5 lip addict lipstick
- 1 MAC lipstick, 2 lip pencils, 1 blush, 1 contour duo, Fix + mist 
- Lorac highlighter (returning)
- NYX corrector, 2 lip pencils,  1 lipstick


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel holiday Vamp Attitude IDO & Rouge Khol pencil.
Christian Louboutin lipstick.


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

I'm at work and this parcel just arrived 

Just a few small things. I got a handful of Sigma brushes and a brow brush, brow powder and dip brow pomade by Anastasia Beverly Hills. 

The face serum and the lipgloss were free gifts


----------



## Love Of My Life

De Mamiel cleansing balm
De Mamiel exfoliator
Mun floral tonic
Davines shampoo & conditioner ( love & momo)


----------



## tatayap

Makeup/skincare haul from a vacation to Seoul )


----------



## jellybebe

tatayap said:


> Makeup/skincare haul from a vacation to Seoul )




Wow! Love Korean beauty products.

I just ordered Shu Uemura Wonder Worker, which is supposed to let me air-dry my hair! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## hanyhoney9

Etude House lip balm tint. Love it!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Sisley Phyto-teint foundation
Chanel loose powder


----------



## beauty_guru

Latest purchases of the month:
-Mac Extra Dimension Skinfinish in Oh Darling
-Becca Champagne Glow Palette
-Dry Bar Detox Dry Shampoo


----------



## Ebby

Chanel Troublante nail polish
Maybelline mascara


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

I told myself I was only going in to browse but then I left with these 

MAC Lip Pencil in Hip N' Happy
MAC Lipstick - Snob
MAC Lipstick - Creme d'Nude
MAC Lipstick - Peach Blossom
MAC Lipstick - Pure Zen
MAC Lipstick - Creme Cup


----------



## fendifemale

JourneyEmbracer said:


> I told myself I was only going in to browse but then I left with these
> 
> MAC Lip Pencil in Hip N' Happy
> MAC Lipstick - Snob
> MAC Lipstick - Creme d'Nude
> MAC Lipstick - Peach Blossom
> MAC Lipstick - Pure Zen
> MAC Lipstick - Creme Cup


Pretty!


----------



## CassieLyons

I just recently bought:
Clear 60 Ultra Gel
UD Naked Finishing Powder
UD Naked Liquid Foundation
Philosophy Makeup Remover Wipes


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Picked these up on a whim at a local drugstore.

Maybelline Rebel Bloom lipstick in Power Peony

SAVVY High Shine Lip Lacquer in Paparazzi - light, creamy and SUPER opaque!

Swatches: On top is the Maybelline lipstick. The bottom is the SAVVY lipgloss.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Dior Eye Essential eye serum.


----------



## rutabaga

Phyto Phytolaque Soie hairspray
eyelash extensions


----------



## Awbrumle

I just hit the Sephora VIBrouge sale...
Viseart palette
MUF Stick foundation 
Kevin A. Contour palette
Anastasia BH brow wiz and clear gel
Estée Lauder maximum coverage double wear foundation
And tons of Xmas gifts!


----------



## shopoholica

VIB Rouge sale came up and I did some damage. Not a lot of items, but a pretty hefty price tag  

I also ordered the Omorovicza Holiday Set online...I had to REALLY implement self control lololol


----------



## Theren

Artistrys brand new Hydra V serum, the Hydra V toner, and the the intensive wrinkle firming cream.


----------



## jellybebe

Ren wakeup wonderful sleeping masque
Boscia makeup breakup cleansing oil (a must-have for me)
Boscia black thermal cleanser
Clarisonic brushes 
Tata Harper resurfacing masque (I plan to use it as a sleeping masque too)
I bought all of these with the VIB Rouge discount too


----------



## pquiles

I've become obsessed with trying to found out what my son needs and in doing so I've become a skincare and makeup junkie.   It's been my solace for the past couple of months. ..

Latest purchases:
Estee Lauder New Dimension serum
Estee Lauder Advanced Time Zone Hydrating gel 
Estee Lauder  DayWear sunscreen 
Estee Lauder Big Bold  Lashes gift set (gift)
Rapidlash
It Cosmetics Contour brush set 
Orchid witch hazel face toner
Lancome Bi-Facil eye makeup remover
Lancome Visionnaire 1 Minute Blur primer
Dermalogica multi-active toner
YSL Touche Eclat primer 
Laura Mercier radiance bronze primer 
MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish powder - Shaft of Gold
Donna Bella Instant Brightening Serum 
Premier Gratiae Lifting facial mask
Premier Supreme Skin Minerals Magical mask
Premier Eye Serum


----------



## Samantha S

Dermalogica gentle daily microfoliant and body hydrating cream


----------



## Samantha S

Love this limited edition Christmas 2015 collection by shiseido. It's the maquillage snow beauty powder.


----------



## Samantha S

Picked up clarins hand and nail treatment cream.


----------



## Samantha S

Dermalogica cleanser, precleanse and toner


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel cleansing balm, cleanse & exfoliate, autumn facial oil


----------



## pquiles

I know I'm depressed. ... So I went to MAC to make me feel better.
Holiday collection items:
Enchanted Evening eye bag

Irresistibly Charming pigment kit in blue and gold. 

Extra Dimension shadow in Stylishly Merry and Lunar

MSF in Gold Deposit


----------



## Samantha S

pquiles said:


> I know I'm depressed. ... So I went to MAC to make me feel better.
> Holiday collection items:
> Enchanted Evening eye bag
> 
> Irresistibly Charming pigment kit in blue and gold.
> 
> Extra Dimension shadow in Stylishly Merry and Lunar
> 
> MSF in Gold Deposit



Hope you are feeling better. The holiday collection is nice.


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

pquiles said:


> I know I'm depressed. ... So I went to MAC to make me feel better.
> Holiday collection items:
> Enchanted Evening eye bag
> 
> Irresistibly Charming pigment kit in blue and gold.
> 
> Extra Dimension shadow in Stylishly Merry and Lunar
> 
> MSF in Gold Deposit




Wow those items are stunning! [emoji2][emoji7] you have great taste! I hope you are feeling better today [emoji175]
If you like, you could always try out your makeup and post a pic in the Your FOTD (Your Face Of The Day) thread. I love seeing what people come up with and its a bit of fun [emoji5]&#65039; x


----------



## purseprincess32

Sephora VIB Rouge Sale
Sephora waterproof retractable eyeliner green
Sephora  waterproof retractable eyeliner dark brown matte
Philosophy Holiday trio handcream set
Urban Decay lip gloss duo travel set
UD Naked lip gloss Liar
Smashbox BB water/foundation
Anastasia Beverly Hills Self Made eyes shadow palette
Dior Addict lipstick Gotha #967 amazing new formulation & color! 
SKII face sheet masks
Algenist Anti Aging Vitamin C serum
Nars eyeshadow primer
Too School for School Dinoplatz trio lipbalm set
Bumble and Bumble Dryspun finishing spray

Drugstore:
Neutrogena alcohol free toner
Covergirl Starwars lashblast mascara 
NYX butter gloss tiramisu


----------



## Sweet Fire

Christian Louboutin lipstick
Chanel & YSL mascara


----------



## floridasun8

MUFE HD Foundation
YSL Touche Eclat
Anastasia Brow Wiz

All just refills of things I had run out of.  Nothing fun this order unfortunately.


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

MAC lipstick in Angel
MAC Lipglass in Snob


----------



## Sweet Fire

Sisley Paris eyeshadow quad.


----------



## srslyjk

Urban Decay eyeshadow Desperation
Anastasia BH Dipbrow Pomade
Anastasia BH Brush #12
Hourglass Domed Shadow Brush #9
Hourglass Shadow Brush #3
Make Up For Ever Round Shader Brush 240
Dr. Jart+ Radiance BB Cream
Josie Maran Whimsical Wonder Argan Oil set
AmorePacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Essentials Set


----------



## sammy_girl

Chantecaille Le Stylo Eyeliner (so easy to use, stays all day)
Chantecaille HD Perfecting Poweder (literally blurs pores)
Innisfree No Sebum Blur Poweder (ok but Chantecaille wins hands down)
Innisfree eyeshadow cakes in glitter and matte shades
Innisfree Poweproof Brush Liner in black and Navy (navy makes your whites brighter)
Dior Addict in Be Dior


----------



## Arlene619

Sephora VIB Sale!
Shiseido facial cotton
Kat Von D Tattoo eyeliner trooper
First Aid Beauty Ultra repair cream
Tweezerman pink perfection Tweezer 
YSL black opium spray 
Lancôme La Base Pro Pore Eraser Perfecting Makeup Primer*
Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz Dark Brown
Tarte Maracuja C-Brighter Eye Treatment
NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer Ginger*
Murad Oil-Control Mattifier SPF 15
Urban Decay De-Slick Oil-Control Makeup Setting Spray
Laura Mercier Face Illuminator Powder Indiscretion
NARS Lipstick Audacious
Lancome Bifacils Makeup Remover


----------



## LKKay

Burberry Brit Sheer
Stila Color Balm Lipstick - brigitte (wine)
Essie nail polishes - time for me time & skirting the issue
CoverGirl truBLEND liquid makeup


----------



## pquiles

Bought more MAC this weekend.
 - No Taboo eyeshadow
Purple pigments set in the Magic of the Night  nmcollection
- 109 brush


----------



## Sweet Fire

Another Chanel Rouge Noir mascara. It is back up worthy!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Ren Renewal Mask
Fresh Shower gel
Kate Sommerville Spot Treatment


----------



## jellybebe

Just picked up Boscia exfoliating peel gel


----------



## sunglow

Cover FX Total Cover Cream Foundation
Bobbi Brown Intensive Skin Serum Corrector
Sephora Bright Future Gel Serum Concealer
Nars Soft Velvet Loose Powder
Hylamide SubQ Eyes
Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Oil Reducing Cleanser
OPI Cosmo With a Twist
Zoya Cinnamon


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Tony Moly Brightening Masks
Tony Moly Red Wine Pore Care Mask
MAC Marine Bright Softening Lotion
MAC Marine Bright Cleanser
Dior Homme Moisturizing Emulsion


----------



## clu13

Spongable pedi-scrubs
Victoria's Secret Coconut Milk Scrub
Aveda Paddle Brush
Aveda Dry Remedy Oil
Clinique chubby and skinny eye set


----------



## ScottyGal

Yves Saint Laurent Volupté Sheer Candy - #6 Luscious Cherry 

bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss - Spark Plug & Charmer 

bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss - Rebel & Stunner 

bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss - Hot Shot & Show Off


----------



## Mibbette

I've been on a bit of a spending spree since I decided to try Clarins...

I've bought a few of their xmas kits 

Oh and quite alot of Tarte products too..


----------



## cwxx

Armani Lasting Silk Foundation
Kevin Aucoin The Contour Book II


----------



## LuxeDeb

Lorac Alter Ego lipstick in Seductress
Urban Decay Naked Skin Illuminating Beauty Balm
Too Faced Bulletproof 24 hour eyeliner in Dirt Bag and Purple Rain
Stila Smudge Stick eyeliner in Lionfish and Violet
Too Faced La Creme lip cream in Teddy Berry and I Want Candy






And I scored a Mason Pearson all boar pocket brush!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

A local drugstore was having a half priced sale on cosmetics so, naturally, I suddenly had to make a visit! [emoji39][emoji1]

Ardell natural lashes in '110 Black'
Covergirl Full Lash Bloom mascara in 'Very Black'
Rimmel Match Perfection SPF20 foundation in '102 Light Nude'
Rimmel Stay Matte pressed powder in '003 Peach Glow' 
Maybelline Colorsensational lipstick in '725 Tantalizing Taupe'
Essence Liquid Lipstick in '01 Colour Party'
Bourjois Rouge Edition Velvet matte lipstick lipstick in '09 Happy Nude Year'


----------



## debssx3

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Edit Palette 

Tarte Lipstick holiday set

Kat Von D Light and Shadow Contour Palette

Stila liquid lipstick holiday set

NYX blush

Kat Von D lolita and lolita 2 liquid lipsticks

IT cosmetics CC Cream


----------



## Samantha S

Bought clarins products.


----------



## redhead2000

I purchased Deborah Lippmann Cuticle Oil a week ago, and I am in love. It has really helped me a lot.


----------



## pmburk

Boots Organics Facial Oil
Gelish polishes - Jet Set, Elegant Wish, Stand Out


----------



## Sweet Fire

Anastasia Contour Kit
Hair mask


----------



## Jennifer Sander

i got shiseido anti dark circle cream 
http://www.london-o.com/collections...nti-dark-circles-eye-cream?variant=4770640452


----------



## medeir86

No pics, but I just ordered a ton off bh cosmetics for the first time. Hope the brand is good, the prices are amazingly cheap.


----------



## Sweet Fire

3 Urban Decay Sheer lipsticks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Omorovicza refining facial polisher
CDP sun cream
2 new Tom Ford lipsticks


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE HD Ultra Foundation(Y345)
YSL Touche Éclat(3.5)
Nars Laguna Bronzer
MAC Whirl Lipstick


----------



## Sweet Fire

hotshot said:


> Omorovicza refining facial polisher
> CDP sun cream
> 2 new Tom Ford lipsticks



Which boys did you get? 

I said I was through with TF but I went by the counter to take a peek and got Drake.


----------



## Ebby

Urban Decay lipstick in 'Venom'


----------



## medeir86

Bh cosmetics contour palette, brushes, eyebrow gel and liquid lipstick. 4 colour pop liquid lips as well


----------



## Mediana

Dior Star Concealer
Urban Decay lipstick in Naked Stark
Caudalie Resveratrol Lift Eye Lifting 
Chanel Le Blanc Multi-Use Illumination Base


----------



## purseprincess32

NYX Tiramisu butter gloss  (back up)


----------



## Sweet Fire

3 MUFE Artist eyeshadows
MAC 187 brush


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sweet Fire said:


> Which boys did you get?
> 
> I said I was through with TF but I went by the counter to take a peek and got Drake.


 

I got Troy & Drake, too!!

Not so much buzz about these new boys as there was the last go around


----------



## Anna1

Artis Brush 8
Cle de peau Radiant fluid foundation
Guerlain Christmas collection matte lip colour


----------



## Kat Madridista

CosRx Advanced Snail 96 Mucin Power Essence and Low pH Good Morning Gel Cleanser.


----------



## princesspig

Becca Glow on the go travel set with their liquid and powder highlighters in opal
Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips 
Laura Mercier caviar stick eye colour in sandglow
Laura Eye Glacé in wet sand
Got a goodiebag with some Ren products, body wash from Aromatherapy Associates, face oil from Sunday Riley and an Algenist eye balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Treated myself with some new lip glosses..


----------



## Sweet Fire

Anastasia Brow Wiz.


----------



## Bethc

The new Hourglass Ambient Lighting Edit Palette and Guerlain holiday meteorites [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## GretchWien

Maybelline Hyper Curl Mascara
TonyMoly Tony Tint


----------



## versachic

Josie Maran Argan Illuminator set - I really like how it gives the skin the dewy, all over glow, especially during the winter!

Mac Matchmaster Foundation 4.0 - gives full coverage and completely covers my blemishes

L'oreal Visible Lift Blur Concealer in medium - it was alright, the liquid wasn't too thick in consistency but I felt like it dries out my nose. Will try to find a good concealer soon


----------



## jellybebe

Fresh Soy cleanser 
YSL effet faux cils mascara


----------



## pmburk

Clarisonic Hydro cleanser
Almond Oil


----------



## KayuuKathey

Tarte Amazonian Clay CC Eyeshadow primer
Figs & Rouge Geranium balm
Glossier Balm DotCom


----------



## LKKay

Smashbox Liquid Liner Pen in dark brown
MAC Eye Pencil in coffee
Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner in jet black
Clinique A Different Nail Enamel in black honey
MAC Matte Over Lacquer


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Bought today at a beauty flea market in Vienna [emoji7]


----------



## Love Of My Life

de Mamiel cleansing balm
de Mamiel winter facial oil
MUN anarose toner
Kypris moonlight catalyst
Pai washcloths
(2) Tom Ford Richard lips & boys


----------



## randr21

SkII masks


----------



## coconutsboston

24 Carat Gold Eye Contour Gel by Jovees


----------



## riyahnna

Seche Vite quick dry top coat-  so excited on trying this one. i'm okay with sally hansen diamond flash top coat but this seche vite has better reviews on mua. let's see 
Sally hansen insta dri petal pusher
Sally hansen insta dri cinna snap
Sally hansen insta dri chartreuse chase


----------



## sunglow

Anastasia Brow Wiz
Nars Soft Velvet Loose Powder
Real Techniques Sculpting Brush
MUFE Aqua Lip lipliner in shade 10C
Peter Thomas Roth 24K Gold Pure Luxury Cleansing Butter
Garnier Micellar Cleansing Water
Milani lipstick in Matte Beauty


----------



## Fran0421

Tartlette palette 
Rosehip oil


----------



## jellybebe

Fran0421 said:


> Tartlette palette
> 
> Rosehip oil




Did you get the original one or In Bloom? Considering In Bloom but have not seen it IRL.


----------



## Shopmore

Rodial Bee Venom Collection
Tatcha Skin Ritual Discovery Set
Sulwhasoo Timetreasure Set


----------



## Fran0421

jellybebe said:


> Did you get the original one or In Bloom? Considering In Bloom but have not seen it IRL.



I got the original one! Can't wait to get my hands on the in bloom one. It looks warmer than the original.


----------



## Jennifer Sander

Being part of these forums is exciting. I am very new to this . I just bought this
http://www.london-o.com/collections...nti-dark-circles-eye-cream?variant=4770640452
Shiseido anti dark circle cream. Hears hoping to removing the raccoon eyes I have now


----------



## Sweet Fire

Kate Somerville Acne mask
Sheet masks


----------



## purseprincess32

My Burberry roller ball
Dior Addict Afterparty lipstick
Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve face cream with super 7 complex
CeraVe AM facial cream SPF 30
Revlon Rosy Future lip gloss
Neutrogena Alcohol free toner
Neutrogena makeup remover face wipes
Asian Sheet masks


----------



## Ebby

Essie Gel Setter top coat
Essie 'Angora Cardi' nail polish
Essie Winter 2015 collection (free gift)
Seventeen nail base coat
Urban Decay heavy metal glitter eyeliner in 'Distortion'


----------



## starrynite_87

Mario Badescu Facial spray and Glamglow Thirstymud mask


----------



## Strawberree

Bare minerals original foundation powder


----------



## Sweet Fire

Body Souffle


----------



## purseprincess32

China Glaze nail polish Pick Me Up Purple 
China Glaze nail polish Counting Carats


----------



## jellybebe

Drybar Detox dry shampoo


----------



## Anna1

Got a Foreo Luna set on sale!


----------



## jellybebe

Hourglass ambient lighting powder in dim light 
Lush Brazened Honey fresh mask
Lush Dream Steam tabs


----------



## LuxeDeb

I'm just now unpacking my Black Friday haul!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Wow, great haul!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Christian Louboutin nail polish
YSL primer & new touché éclat foundation


----------



## pond23

Sweet Fire said:


> Christian Louboutin nail polish
> YSL primer & new touché éclat foundation



Great haul! Please let us know how you like the new formulation Touche Eclat foundation.


----------



## Fran0421

Carli bybel palette by bh cosmetics 
Rosehip oil by swisse
Argan anti ageing eye cream by swisse
Not beauty per se but relaxing: Jo Malone candle in peony and blush suede


----------



## Sweet Fire

pond23 said:


> Great haul! Please let us know how you like the new formulation Touche Eclat foundation.


 
I love it! It feels velvety smooth on the skin and leaves a very smooth finish and paired with the primer, it is perfection!


----------



## sunglow

Essie Matte About You top coat
Nyx Powder Blush in Mocha
Nyx Soft Matte Lip Creams in Budapest and Dubai
Nyx Butter Gloss in Cranberry Biscotti
Nyx Intense Butter Gloss in Oatmeal Raisin


----------



## pond23

Sweet Fire said:


> I love it! It feels velvety smooth on the skin and leaves a very smooth finish and paired with the primer, it is perfection!



It sounds so nice! This is on my wishlist for sure; I have the primer so I can't wait to try them together.


----------



## rutabaga

Stella McCartney Stella EdP and body lotion duo from Sephora


----------



## LadyJ01

Gel polishes and holo glitters [emoji7]


----------



## monksmom

Sexy Hair Smooth Sexy Hair Encounter Blow Dry Creme
Sexy Hair Smooth Sexy Hair Smooth & Seal Anti-Frizz & Shine
OPI Danke-Shiny Red
NYX Butter Glosses: Madeleine, Praline, Fortune Cookie, Tiramisu, Devil's Food Cake, Creme Brulee,  Red Velvet, Vanilla Cream Pie, Strawberry Parfait, Rasberry Tart, Ginger Snap, & Angel Food Cake (I just discovered NYX Butter Lip Glosses, now I am addicted).
NYX Intense Butter Gloss Set 2
Lorac: Love, Lust, & Lace Alter Ego Lip Gloss Collection
Butter London: Bloody Brillant Lip Crayon Collection


----------



## msdiene

L'Oreal Telescopic mascara in Carbon Black
NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Dubai
NYX Matte Bronzer - Deep Tan
Bare Minerals Skinlongevity serum


----------



## beleswan

givenchy prism libre.. nice packaging and unique color!


----------



## powderpuff

Sulwhasoo perfecting cushion foundation (love it!)
YSL touch eclat foundation
YSL blur primer
Benebalm (love it!)


----------



## jellybebe

Too faced chocolate bonbon eyeshadow palette
Tarte Tartelette tease eyeshadow palette 
Philosophy renewed hope in a jar masque 
Dr Jart ceramidin cream
Dry Bar hairspray


----------



## Fran0421

jellybebe said:


> Too faced chocolate bonbon eyeshadow palette
> Tarte Tartelette tease eyeshadow palette
> Philosophy renewed hope in a jar masque
> Dr Jart ceramidin cream
> Dry Bar hairspray



Lovely purchases! What is the too faced bonbon eyeshadow palette like? Wearable?


----------



## Grande Latte

Lancome Shine Lover 340.


----------



## jellybebe

Fran0421 said:


> Lovely purchases! What is the too faced bonbon eyeshadow palette like? Wearable?




I used it for the first time today. I don't think I will get much wear out of the bright pinks, but there are a lot of nice neutrals. The smell is a little bit annoying, but overall it's a nice palette!


----------



## Dextersmom

I should disclose that I love to exfoliate and used these 2 new (to me) products for the first time today:

Fresh Cocoa Body Exfoliant - you guys...this literally smells like brownie batter and my skin feels soft and smooth!  

Acure brightening facial scrub - my skin feels very soft and balanced; so good that I will not put any makeup on it todaywhich is quite rare for me.


----------



## Crazy Purseon

I buy SO much beauty.  Latest purchases: Kerastase Resistance hair mask, Cle de Peau serum, Guerlain Orchidee Imperiale cream


----------



## gatorpooh

I just ordered several skincare products from Beauty Counter. My sister-in-law is a consultant so I decided to try a few things. Not sure how effective they are, but I support the company's mission.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Dior Addict Lipstick #655 Mutine
Becca Mineral Blush in Flowerchild


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Le Vernis Sunrise Trip
Chanel Sunkiss Ribbon Blush
Chanel Illusion D'Ombre Griffith Green
Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Shipshape


----------



## Kat Madridista

CosRX Advanced Snail 92 All in One Cream
CosRX Hyaluronic Acid Hydra Power Essence


----------



## LuxeDeb

Stila.... My first NYC sample sale. Crazy, but soo fun!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens oil blotting papers, lip pencil mien de rein, make up remover cloths
& sponges


----------



## Fran0421

Zoeva cocoa blend palette


----------



## c0uture

YSL Black Opium
MAC Swiss Chocolate Blush
MAC Format Blush
Kat Von D Lolita
Origins Retexturizing Mask with Rose Clay


----------



## gatorpooh

DIOR Airflash Foundation
NARS Orgasm Blush
MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick


----------



## rutabaga

NARS velvet matte lip pencil in Iberico


----------



## Mediana

Bobby Brown Pot Rouge in Milk Chocolate


----------



## sammy_girl

Shu Uemura Cleaning Oil A/O (green one) and Ultimo (brown one)


----------



## nessamonster

This was my little weekend haul: 

Kat Von D Shade & Light shadow palette 
Drunk Elephant Night Serum _(I think it has a longer name that escapes me atm)_
MAC Retro Matte Liquid Lipcolor in Divine Divine


----------



## gatorpooh

Swapped out my Dior Airflash 300 for 200. It looks much better on my skin. I also picked up a bottle of Dior Nude Air.


----------



## Mediana

Mac Lip pencil in NightMoth


----------



## coconutsboston

MUFE HD foundation


----------



## gatorpooh

Hourglass blush in Luminous Flush and my second tube of Urban Decay eyeshadow primer.


----------



## Mediana

I'm late to the party but I got Too Faced Chocolate Bar today


----------



## scarletambience

Here are mine:
1. Marc Jacobs Style Eye-Con No 7:
The Lolita
The Vamp
The Starlet
The Dreamer

2. Hourglass:
Ambient Lighting Palette
Modernist Eyeshadow Palette (ATMOSPHERE)


----------



## scarletambience

3.  Viseart: 
Neutral Mattes
Paris Nudes
Sultry Muse


4. Charlotte Tilbury:
Luxury Palette in Golden Goddess and The Sophisticate
Filmstar Bronze and Glow
KISSING Hepburn Honey
Lip Lustre Ibiza Nights
Rock N Kohl Barbarella Brown


----------



## scarletambience

Last one and my favourite part of the mini haul! 

Colourpop Ultra Matte:
Trap
Beeper
Tulle
Teeny Tiny
Limbo

Lippie Stix
Cookie
Taurus
Skimpy
Rayezor
Tootsi
Brink

Lippie Pencils
Brink
Rayezor
Tootsi
Skimpy
Taurus


----------



## jen_sparro

Randomly went on a mini lipgloss spree (I was feeling moderately spendy )

Revlon Super Lustrous Lipgloss in Solar Coral
Revlon Super Lustrous Lipgloss in Sandstorm
Rimmel Oh My Gloss in Love Bug


----------



## Mediana

scarletambience said:


> 3.  Viseart:
> Neutral Mattes
> Paris Nudes
> Sultry Muse
> 
> 
> 4. Charlotte Tilbury:
> Luxury Palette in Golden Goddess and The Sophisticate
> Filmstar Bronze and Glow
> KISSING Hepburn Honey
> Lip Lustre Ibiza Nights
> Rock N Kohl Barbarella Brown



You really went all in


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Not 'beauty products' per se, but I'll post anyway...
 I finally purchased a small pot of Egyptian Magic... Can't wait for it to arrive!! Read some amazing reviews...
I also purchased some Arm&Hammer whitening toothpaste and a Secret deodorant stick (you can't buy either in Holland so had to order online) so far I'm loving both!!!!


----------



## gatorpooh

Marc Jacobs Daisy perfume

Tarte Amazonian Clay Matte Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## cupcakegirl

a few things from ulta...


----------



## poohbag

Technically not a purchase but I really wanna share what I got in the mail today! I never ever get anything this good for free! All thx to my most awesome Saks SA!


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Velvet Matte skin tint in Alaska
Tatcha sunrise lipstick


----------



## jellybebe

i*bella said:


> NARS Velvet Matte skin tint in Alaska
> Tatcha sunrise lipstick




What do you think of the skin tint? And is Alaska in this product the same colour as Alaska in the tinted moisturizer?


----------



## pond23

Three Bite Beauty lipsticks in Vigne for my sis since they are discontinuing the Luminous Creme lipstick line.

Lancome Le Lipstique lip liner in Ideal (a nude-brown)


----------



## Mediana

gatorpooh said:


> Marc Jacobs Daisy perfume
> 
> Tarte Amazonian Clay Matte Eyeshadow Palette



I'm dying to get my hands on the Palette but it isn't available in Europe


----------



## Sweet Fire

Moroccan oil and restorative mask.


----------



## gatorpooh

Chanel vitalumière aqua


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Glossimer in Fleur d'Eau
Chanel Glossimer in Rose Sauvage


----------



## Shoppinmel

Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade and Anastasia angled brush.


----------



## coconutsboston

I recently bought Malin + Goetz grapefruit cleanser after trying out a sample that made my skin look ahhh-mazing.


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Pastille


----------



## gatorpooh

CHANEL Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweet Fire

Aveda Rosemary shampoo
La praire eye cream
Kate Somerville mask


----------



## coconutsboston

gatorpooh said:


> CHANEL Coco Mademoiselle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279059


Still one of my favorites!


----------



## Love Of My Life

May Lindstrom jasmine mist


----------



## rutabaga

OPI Berlin There, Done That


----------



## Lovelee8

A few things I've picked up over the  last couple of months:

Buxom Full On lipstick - Amsterdam
Buxom Big & Bold Gel lipstick - Sinful Cinnamon
Bare Minerals Moxie lip gloss - Sparkplug
YSL Black Opium (LOVE!)
Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner - Whiskey


----------



## Sweet Fire

Nars lipgloss


----------



## purly

First Aid Beauty pure skin face cleanser
Korres pomegranate mattifying primer
Clinique moisture surge cc cream spf 30
Nars eye paint in the shade Interstellar
Too Faced La Creme color drenched lipstick in the shade Sugar Daddy
Clinique almost lipstick in the shade Black Honey
The Makeup Eraser


----------



## BagBeast

Buxom lip gloss in Kimberly and sandy


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Tarte concealer 
Sepora powder 
Sepora lipstick 
Sepora liquid eyeliner 

So excited to try all tomorrow!


----------



## Hamhamjanice

just realized I could upload pictures from my iPhone directly [emoji28]


----------



## cupcakegirl

mac lipstick
clinique cheek pop blush


----------



## jen_sparro

L'Oreal Colour Riche Lipstick in Velvet Rose
Rimmel Lipliner in Addiction


----------



## Sunshine05

MAC lipstick


----------



## Sweet Fire

Gucci Blush in Spring Rose


----------



## Mediana

Too faced Bon bon Palette
Shiseido Facial Cotton 
NYX Micro Brow Pencil
Clinique moisture surge CC cream


----------



## KayuuKathey

My Scheming Sakura Sheet Masks and NYX Abu Dhabi Lip Cream


----------



## Dany_37

Dior Diorskin Forever Foundation #50
Lancôme Definicils Mascara
MAC Angel lipstick
MAC Oyster Girl LipGlass


----------



## Anna1

February haul  
March will be low/no buy month [emoji85]


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Has anyone tried the new Chanel touché de perfume yet ? Has it launched in yr places ? Thanks


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Anna1 said:


> View attachment 3290754
> 
> February haul
> March will be low/no buy month [emoji85]


what is the name of those lipsticks? I really like the packaging


----------



## purly

Mini haul from Too Faced.
This chocolate bar palette smells amazing.


----------



## Anna1

tua said:


> what is the name of those lipsticks? I really like the packaging




The first 2 from the left are Charlotte Tilbury in Glastonbury and Bond Girl and the third one is Tatcha in Sunrise: a plum blossom. [emoji4]


----------



## fendifemale

Van Cleef & Arpels perfume- First
NYX Illuminator- Chaotic
Elf brush- Selfie Ready Foundation


----------



## miumiuaddict27




----------



## Hamhamjanice

so excited to try the blue eyeliner tomorrow!


----------



## Hamhamjanice

crazy about Imnisfree  recently.. Affordable and works for me.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Fresh Rose mask


----------



## jellybebe

Kate Somerville Exfolikate
Tarte rainforest of the sea quench lip rescue in opal


----------



## JennieC917

2 Natasha Denona 5 eyeshadow palettes, nolbers 8 & 10.


----------



## jen_sparro

Estee Lauder Summer Glow Palette
Australis AC On Tour Contour & Highlighting Palette
Rimmel Match Perfection Concealer
Real Techniques Contour and Highlighting Brush trio


----------



## jen_sparro

jen_sparro said:


> Estee Lauder Summer Glow Palette
> Australis AC On Tour Contour & Highlighting Palette
> Rimmel Match Perfection Concealer
> Real Techniques Contour and Highlighting Brush trio



Brought home Dior Bleuette and Cruise nail polishes today...


----------



## purly

Did the Barneys beauty event. I only ordered a fraction of this stuff... the rest were gwp. I might be good for makeup for like... several months.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel Stylo lipstick in Roman


----------



## Love Of My Life

de Mamiel cleansing balm & spring oil
May Lindstrom jasmine mist
Kypris moonlight catlyst


----------



## Fran0421

Estée Lauder sculpting lipstick in instastiable ivory 
Estée Lauder lipgloss in fiery almond 
Chanel gloss in amour 
Maybelline colour tattoo in creamy beige


----------



## Ghettoe

Clinique Dramatically different moisturizing lotion
Clinique clarifying Toner.


----------



## qwertyword

Makeupgeek MannyMUA palette


----------



## Hurrem1001

Long List coming!

Gucci Flora - Gorgeous Gardenia EDT 50ml
Pomellato NUDO - Rose EDP 40ml
GOSH Mineral Powder - 004 Natural
NYX Stay Matte Powder Foundation - 03 Natural
Maybelline Affinitone Unifying Tone-On-Tone Powder - 24 Golden Beige
Maybelline Affinitone Tone-On-Tone Unifying Foundation Cream - 16 Vanilla Rose
Sally Hansen Lip Inflation Color Full - Vixen
Maybelline the Rocket Volum' Express mascara - black
Maybelline Eyestudio Lasting Drama gel Eyeliner - 06 black Pink Diamonds
Maybelline Color Sensational Lipstick - 745 Wooden Brown
L'Oréal lipstick - 430 Sweet Nectarine
MAC Cremesheen lipstick - A35 Pickled Plum
Bourjois Color Boost 10hr Glossy Finish Lipstick - 02 Fuschia Libre
      "            "        "        "        "           "          "      -  01 Red Sunrise
Max Factor Lipfinity Color & Gloss - Rose
GOSH BB Cream - 01 Sand
MAC Sheertone Shimmer Blush - Peachykeen
GOSH Bronzing Powder - 02 Natural Glow

Just a little haul.....lolz!


----------



## coconutsboston

Gerard Cosmetics Hydra Matte Liquid Lipstick
Gerard Cosmetics Lip Gloss
Younique Body Bronzer
Younique Eyebrow Gel/Fibers
Lancome Artliner
Lorac Pro Mascara


----------



## LolaCalifornia

bareMinerals Ready Foundation - Medium Beige
bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss - Spark Plug
Arbonne Makeup Primer
Arbonne Smoothed Over Lipsticks - Lotus & Willow
Arbonne It's a Long Story Mascara


----------



## Sweet Fire

MUFE Artist Eyeshadow


----------



## JLJRN

Big and sexy bold gel lipstick by Buxom in Rebel Rose
Pressed banana powder by Makeupartists Choice- great for setting and blurring undereye wrinkles.


----------



## jellybebe

Tata Harper hydrating floral essence (my 3rd bottle!)
Lanolips multipurpose superbalm
Earth Tu face skin stick
Wander beauty on-the-go blush and illuminator (amazing product!)
Herbivore rose hibiscus facial spray (what can I say, I'm addicted to facial sprays) 
Armani Maestro Glow foundation (super excited to try this, but I had to completely guess my shade)


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel double perfection lumiere powder
Giorgio armani master corrector 
Lancome bifacil eye makeup remover
Tarte Maracuja C-Brighter eye cream


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel Coco lipshine


----------



## cupcakegirl

MAC 4-pan palette and eye shadows- brule, all that glitters, kid and sable
pixi color correcting concealer


----------



## Zenerdiode

Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow Powder


----------



## francot1

De Mamiel Spring Facial Oil
Alpha H Liquid Gold
May Lindstrom Blue Coccoon
3 Lab Healthy Glow Lip Balm


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I got this foundation by MUFE today


----------



## Dextersmom

Urban Decay eyeshadow primer potion in original
Nars eyeshadow duo in Alhambra
Timeless 20% C + E + Ferulic Acid Serum
Timeless Coenzyme Q10 Serum
Acure marula & Argan dry oil body spray with coconut
Acure moroccan argan oil with coconut


----------



## runner1

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir EDP


----------



## Sweet Fire

Kinky Curly Curling Custard
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Milk
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk


----------



## Love Of My Life

Gilt was having a SISLEY event..
Stocked up on  some of my favorites
Ecological compound
rose mask
floral water
l3 lipstick
lysait cleanser
sisleya supremya


----------



## Mediana

Lancôme Juicy Shaker (These are really fun, bought two different ones and might pick up one more) 
MAC 227 Large Fluff Brush ( Really like this one) 
Laura Mercier Secret Brightener Powder (Such a bust)


----------



## jellybebe

Mediana said:


> Lancôme Juicy Shaker (These are really fun, bought two different ones and might pick up one more)
> 
> MAC 227 Large Fluff Brush ( Really like this one)
> 
> Laura Mercier Secret Brightener Powder (Such a bust)




How did you get Juicy Shakers already? I thought they weren't released until end of April!


----------



## Barbora

Today I finally(!) got...
Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser
Clarins One Step Gentle Exfoliating Facial Cleanser
Bumble & bumble Surf Infusion


----------



## Mediana

jellybebe said:


> How did you get Juicy Shakers already? I thought they weren't released until end of April!



I'm in Europe. They were released a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ScottyGal

- bareMinerals Lash Domination Mascara
- Sanctuary Spa Therapist's Secret Facial Oil


----------



## cupcakegirl

Some more MAC eyeshadows... it's becoming a problem... :shame:


----------



## purly

It was stupidly difficult to obtain, but I got the Too Faced Sweet Peach palette.


----------



## jellybebe

purly said:


> It was stupidly difficult to obtain, but I got the Too Faced Sweet Peach palette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323278




So cute! Where did you get this?


----------



## purly

jellybebe said:


> So cute! Where did you get this?




I went to Ulta on the "release day". Specifically, I called ahead of time at my local Ulta and was told that they would not be selling the palette until the 7th, no exceptions. So I showed up at Ulta on the release day, was the second person in line, was let in and they only had one in stock! The person that was first in line got it. They lied on the phone about not selling them early and were basically already sold out the day of the release. I immediately called the other Ulta in my city, and they apparently had seven in stock. Took a back road to get to the other Ulta and managed to get there in 10 or 15 minutes. I suspect that I beat out everyone else driving between the two Ultas only because I didn't take the highway, which was backed up with traffic. By the time I got to the store, they were nearly sold out and I got the last one. With this palette being sold out completely online and in the Ulta stores, I think Sephora's in-store release will be the only chance some people have of obtaining this palette. I hope Sephora doesn't pull the same kind of thing that Ulta did. Too Faced really messed up this release and a lot of people are upset that this is going to be limited edition.


----------



## jellybebe

purly said:


> I went to Ulta on the "release day". Specifically, I called ahead of time at my local Ulta and was told that they would not be selling the palette until the 7th, no exceptions. So I showed up at Ulta on the release day, was the second person in line, was let in and they only had one in stock! The person that was first in line got it. They lied on the phone about not selling them early and were basically already sold out the day of the release. I immediately called the other Ulta in my city, and they apparently had seven in stock. Took a back road to get to the other Ulta and managed to get there in 10 or 15 minutes. I suspect that I beat out everyone else driving between the two Ultas only because I didn't take the highway, which was backed up with traffic. By the time I got to the store, they were nearly sold out and I got the last one. With this palette being sold out completely online and in the Ulta stores, I think Sephora's in-store release will be the only chance some people have of obtaining this palette. I hope Sephora doesn't pull the same kind of thing that Ulta did. Too Faced really messed up this release and a lot of people are upset that this is going to be limited edition.




Wow! I had no idea this even existed! I must have ignored my Sephora emails because now it is sold out online. My only hope of getting one will prob be on release day. Hope I get one! How do you like it? I wear a lot of golden/plum eyeshadows so keep looking for the right palette. Returned the bonbon one because it was too pink and the Browns were not quite what I wanted.


----------



## purly

jellybebe said:


> Wow! I had no idea this even existed! I must have ignored my Sephora emails because now it is sold out online. My only hope of getting one will prob be on release day. Hope I get one! How do you like it? I wear a lot of golden/plum eyeshadows so keep looking for the right palette. Returned the bonbon one because it was too pink and the Browns were not quite what I wanted.



I love it! It has several really pretty purple colors, as well as some nice peachy golden ones. I actually have yet to buy a Too Faced palette that I don't absolutely love.


----------



## mcb100

MAC lipstick in fleshpot
MAC liquid eyeliner in Boot Black


----------



## BomberGal

jellybebe said:


> Wow! I had no idea this even existed! I must have ignored my Sephora emails because now it is sold out online. My only hope of getting one will prob be on release day. Hope I get one! How do you like it? I wear a lot of golden/plum eyeshadows so keep looking for the right palette. Returned the bonbon one because it was too pink and the Browns were not quite what I wanted.



Don't wait till release day! Check in with your store now if you're wanting to get it.

I was going to, but went to my local sephora for the VIB sale and its already in stock despite online saying it wouldn't be until April 15. They said the shops will have very limited stock, my store is limited to 50 pieces total, and when sold out will not be restocking. There didn't even put out a tester, because stock was so limited and they expected it to sell out regardless.



purly said:


> I think Sephora's in-store release will be the only chance some people have of obtaining this palette. I hope Sephora doesn't pull the same kind of thing that Ulta did. Too Faced really messed up this release and a lot of people are upset that this is going to be limited edition.



Sephora has, apparently. Online and if you ask, the release date in stores is April 15. They're already out in my local Sephora. I'd been waiting for its release and would have been ticked if they sold out due to waiting if I had just done the VIB sale online and not gone in and seen them.


----------



## jellybebe

BomberGal said:


> Don't wait till release day! Check in with your store now if you're wanting to get it.
> 
> I was going to, but went to my local sephora for the VIB sale and its already in stock despite online saying it wouldn't be until April 15. They said the shops will have very limited stock, my store is limited to 50 pieces total, and when sold out will not be restocking. There didn't even put out a tester, because stock was so limited and they expected it to sell out regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora has, apparently. Online and if you ask, the release date in stores is April 15. They're already out in my local Sephora. I'd been waiting for its release and would have been ticked if they sold out due to waiting if I had just done the VIB sale online and not gone in and seen them.




I asked a few days ago and they didn't have it yet. Would be nice to get it for 15% off! Will check again today.


----------



## clu13

Stocked up on kiehl's and Clinique. I love a chubby stick.


----------



## scarletambience

Been bad this month, really really really bad 

TF Skin Illuminating Powder Duo
TF Orchid Haze Eyeshadow Quad
TF Illuminating Powder 02
TF Warm Sable


----------



## scarletambience

Can't hardly get enough of Colourpop


----------



## love_timeless

I just bought bobbi brown weightless powder foundation and smokey eye black mascara..recently fell in love with her products! And my SA told me the same company makes tom ford, bobbi brown and la mer beauty products!&#128578;


----------



## pmburk

This is a collective haul over probably the last 6 weeks. Yes I bought a LOT, but I'm pretty much done for the next couple of years. I doubt I'll even have to buy mascara! 

Wet n Wild Reserve Your Cabana bronzer
Burt's Bees BB Cream
Hourglass Ambient blushes - Diffused Heat, Luminous Flush, Dim Infusion
Lorac Pro & Pro 2 palettes
Lorac Unzipped palette
Too Faced Semi-Sweet & Chocolate Bon Bons palettes
Too Faced Milk Chocolate Soleil Bronzer
Anastasia Glow Kit - Gleam
Laura Mercier Eye Art Artist's palette
Smashbox Camera Ready BB water foundation
Physician's Formula Butter Bronzer
NYC lip & cheek tints - Berry, Strawberry & Red
NYC Lovatics eye palette
NYC Sunny Bronzer
NYC BB Powder
Milani Prep, Set & Go HD Powder
Milani eye primer
Milani Conceal + Perfect foundation
NYC Smooth Skin loose powder
Rimmel lip gloss - Blushing Belgraves
Urban Decay Primer Potion
Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara
Wet n Wild Contour palette in Dulce de Leche
Maybelline Mega Plush mascara*
L'Oreal Infallible Pro Matte Gloss in Forbidden Kiss*
Garnier 5 Second Blur Primer* (*these 3 items were actually sent to me - I did not purchase)


----------



## Livia1

Rahua Shampoo & Conditioner


----------



## LolaCalifornia

scarletambience said:


> Been bad this month, really really really bad
> 
> TF Skin Illuminating Powder Duo
> TF Orchid Haze Eyeshadow Quad
> TF Illuminating Powder 02
> TF Warm Sable


Your Tom Ford products look so luxurious! Have you tried them? I'm interested in the Illuminating Powder and lipstick... I'm looking for a powder that looks luminous and won't accentuate wrinkles. And I'm dying for a few of the Lips & Boys! Please share your experience with your TF products. TIA!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

clu13 said:


> Stocked up on kiehl's and Clinique. I love a chubby stick.
> 
> View attachment 3326814
> View attachment 3326815


Kiehl's products are amazing! Let us know how you like those face 'masques'... Your Clinique items look fun! Perfect for Spring & Summer!


----------



## ScottyGal

Liz Earle daily essentials 







Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> Rahua Shampoo & Conditioner
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334188





How do you like using this shampoo/conditioner? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> How do you like using this shampoo/conditioner? If you don't mind me asking




I am utterly in love with the conditioner. It is the best thing I've done for my hair!
The shampoo is lovely but considering the price, it isn't really doing anything my Kerastase shampoo isn't doing just as well. I have only used the shampoo for three weeks so it is with that in mind of course.
The conditoiner, I have been using for a few months and I won't be without it. I highly recommend it 

One thing, the scent is so so lovely though I imagine some might not like it ... I never use shampoo/conditioner/creams/bodylotions etc. where the scent lingers as I prefer to just have the scent of my perfume but yeah, I am making an exception with this one. That's how lovely it is and how soothing I find the scent


----------



## BomberGal

Dear My Blooming Lips-talk in pk028 & or210
Berry Delicious liquid lip tints in or207 and pk013
Lip Tint Eraser
Fantastic Color Eyes Strawberry Mojito palette
Fantastic Color Eyes Strawberry Fondue palette
Berry Delicious BB cushion case
Berry Delicious body scrub & wash
Cute Loofah
Collagen eye gel masks


And these were free with my purchase:




Pink Vital Water sample set
Cute pink cosmetic bag and drawstring pouch
Face mask

I also picked up some body spray & dry shampoo from Aritaum to try out.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> I am utterly in love with the conditioner. It is the best thing I've done for my hair!
> The shampoo is lovely but considering the price, it isn't really doing anything my Kerastase shampoo isn't doing just as well. I have only used the shampoo for three weeks so it is with that in mind of course.
> The conditoiner, I have been using for a few months and I won't be without it. I highly recommend it
> 
> One thing, the scent is so so lovely though I imagine some might not like it ... I never use shampoo/conditioner/creams/bodylotions etc. where the scent lingers as I prefer to just have the scent of my perfume but yeah, I am making an exception with this one. That's how lovely it is and how soothing I find the scent





Thanks for letting me know your thoughts.

Used David Mallet masque which I love & decided to order the
shampoo & conditioner I was so impressed...


----------



## lookatme

will see how this gel cream works out. the 2 other creams they had were too thick/heavy for me. also the 2 fragrances smell heavenly! love jo malone


----------



## pmburk

This is combined hauls from March & April:

HEB (store brand) BB Cream
Burt's Bees BB Cream
Smashbox BB Water foundation
Maybelline Fit Me Matte & Poreless Founation
Wet n Wild Reserve Your Cabana bronzer
Wet n Wild Catwalk Pink highlighter
Wet n Wild Contour duos in Dulce de Leche & Caramel Toffee
Anastia Glow kit in Gleam
Lorac Pro & Pro 2 eyeshadow palettes
Lorac Unzipped palette
Laura Mercier Eye Art Artist's palette
Hourglass blushes - Dim Infusion, Diffused Heat, Luminous Flush
Too Faced Semi Sweet & Chocolate Bon Bons palettes
Too Faced Milk Chocolate Soleil bronzer


----------



## loveydovey35

I am an obsessive compulsive and HAD to buy these La Mer products after I tried a couple of samples. Honestly I didn't expect any miracles, but the results were amazing with just a few applications of the products, I read so many glowing reviews (as well as many negatives) but I decided to go ahead and purchase enough to get me started. I cant wait to try the serum and the sun care next!


----------



## loveydovey35

scarletambience said:


> Been bad this month, really really really bad
> 
> TF Skin Illuminating Powder Duo
> TF Orchid Haze Eyeshadow Quad
> TF Illuminating Powder 02
> TF Warm Sable


 


Hello scarletambiance, I have been looking at these eye shadows on the Saks website, have not had a chance to stop by my local store to try them for myself. Can you tell me more about these shadows? I don't tend to wear a lot of makeup, but I def. like to use eye makeup, while keeping the rest of my face pretty low key. Any info on the colors, quality, application and wear would be appreciated!


----------



## princesspig

Debenhams in the UK has a cleanser swap campaign running at the moment, where you can trade in an empty full size cleanser (I don't know if it matters which brand it is) and you get a 30ml mild liquid facial soap and £5 off a new Clinique cleanser.

So I got myself a new Clinique cleansing balm and the anti blemish bb cream. I already use and love the cleansing balm, and have heard good things about the bb cream so I am looking forward to trying it.


----------



## jellybebe

Just got the Bumble & Bumble new foam surf spray, but there are soooo many other things I want!


----------



## sunglow

TF Bronzer Brush


----------



## scarletambience

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello scarletambiance, I have been looking at these eye shadows on the Saks website, have not had a chance to stop by my local store to try them for myself. Can you tell me more about these shadows? I don't tend to wear a lot of makeup, but I def. like to use eye makeup, while keeping the rest of my face pretty low key. Any info on the colors, quality, application and wear would be appreciated!



Hi lovey - TF eyeshadows are smooth and buttery. They perform well - having said that, my Viseart palettes perform incredibly well too, and so do Colourpop. I know people will probably die that I compare TF with Colourpop but hey, that's just me. I think TF is an indulgence. If you are not that into make-up, perhaps hold off on your purchase, I would suggest to try Viseart from Sephora first, then sneak a peak at TF (counter). 

I bought TF and CT - which are both top quality products, yet I reach for my Viseart/Colourpop and Too Faced more. Hope this helps.


----------



## loveydovey35

scarletambience said:


> Hi lovey - TF eyeshadows are smooth and buttery. They perform well - having said that, my Viseart palettes perform incredibly well too, and so do Colourpop. I know people will probably die that I compare TF with Colourpop but hey, that's just me. I think TF is an indulgence. If you are not that into make-up, perhaps hold off on your purchase, I would suggest to try Viseart from Sephora first, then sneak a peak at TF (counter).
> 
> I bought TF and CT - which are both top quality products, yet I reach for my Viseart/Colourpop and Too Faced more. Hope this helps.


 
Thank you for the insight, much appreciated!


----------



## jellybebe

Just ordered the Estée Lauder advanced night repair serum because I just ran out of my Skinceuticals Resveratrol and this got rave reviews. Hopefully it lives up to the hype!


----------



## cupcakegirl

*few more mac eyeshadows (only 2 empty spots left in my 15-pan palette!!!)
*sephora tinted lip oil 
*butter london tinted nail moisturizer


----------



## kittyland06

My lately favourite is the Fillerina filler treatment grade 2, got it from Amazon, it was such a good deal!


----------



## madisonmamaw

duty free haul to get my flight ticket worth of savings back =)

la prairie ice crystal cream + oil
sk-ii gentle foam cleanser + essence + eye cream + brightening serum + mask + spray

great travelers exclusive deals


----------



## clu13




----------



## Love Of My Life

UMA facial oils


----------



## francot1

hotshot said:


> UMA facial oils



I say this on Beauty Habit and was thinking about trying it, but I am hooked on De Mamiel seasonal oils. 

Has anyone tried both, I am curious how they compare.


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

A local site had a great sale on Sugarpill, so I bought pressed eyeshadows in Subterranean and Soot & Stars. It took much self-control to not grab more.


----------



## Love Of My Life

francot1 said:


> I say this on Beauty Habit and was thinking about trying it, but I am hooked on De Mamiel seasonal oils.
> 
> Has anyone tried both, I am curious how they compare.



The UMA oils are more concentrated & address specific issues
(anti aging & night time regenerating) that I chose

 I am a big fan of the de Mamiel seasonal oils & have been using
them for a long time but found the need to kick it up a notch


----------



## madisonmamaw

Just placed my order of Caroline Hirons 's  cleansing box with cult beauty 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## roundandround

Some of my latest purchases. I was lucky to get the last botlle of YSL Peace Green unexpectedly. The bottle without a cap was the gifted tester when I bought the YSL Glossy Stain.

I got the bebe creams due to the cute packaging. It's a LE.


----------



## highheeladdict

This week's haul:

NYX Butter Gloss "Tiramisu"
NYX Butter Gloss "Crème Brulée"
NYX Butter Gloss "Cherry Pie"
NYX Butter Lipstick "Mary Janes"
NYX Love in Paris Eye Shadow Palette "Be our guest Maurice"
NYX Love in Paris Eye Shadow Palette "Merci beaucoup"
Youstar Eye Shadow Palette "Rock the night"
Douglas "Like a Pro" Palette


----------



## purly

I went a little lipstick crazy.

Non lip purchases on the left. Lip purchases on the right. [emoji23]

Left to right:
Hourglass light correcting primer in Luminous Light
Wander beauty on the glow blush in coral rose/nude glow
Too Faced melted matte in Queen B
Too Faced melted matte in It's Happening
Urban Decay matte lipstick in After Dark
Urban Decay revolution lipgloss in Savage
Wander Beauty wanderout dual lipstick in Nikki beach/BB
(Top) Bite Beauty line and define lip primer


----------



## jellybebe

purly said:


> View attachment 3367301
> 
> 
> I went a little lipstick crazy.
> 
> Non lip purchases on the left. Lip purchases on the right. [emoji23]
> 
> Left to right:
> Hourglass light correcting primer in Luminous Light
> Wander beauty on the glow blush in coral rose/nude glow
> Too Faced melted matte in Queen B
> Too Faced melted matte in It's Happening
> Urban Decay matte lipstick in After Dark
> Urban Decay revolution lipgloss in Savage
> Wander Beauty wanderout dual lipstick in Nikki beach/BB
> (Top) Bite Beauty line and define lip primer




Love the Wander beauty stick. So flattering and great for travel.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Shea Moisture Kids Mango & Carrot conditioner


----------



## purly

jellybebe said:


> Love the Wander beauty stick. So flattering and great for travel.



I'm really impressed with Wander beauty. I have loved everything I have tried by them.


----------



## KW1

roundandround said:


> Some of my latest purchases. I was lucky to get the last botlle of YSL Peace Green unexpectedly. The bottle without a cap was the gifted tester when I bought the YSL Glossy Stain.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the bebe creams due to the cute packaging. It's a LE.




Oooooo the peace green is so pretty!


----------



## jellybebe

Salux wash cloths - I have heard great things about these on multiple beauty websites and they are so cheap and look so unassuming, I'm excited to see how they benefit my skin after a few months of use. I also picked up some more of my HG body wash, Aesop Geranium Leaf body cleanser.


----------



## madisonmamaw

My beauty box has been shipped ! Can't wait to share 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lisataylor

Lorac pro palette-- needed a new one


----------



## treschictx

Vapour mesmerize eyeliner in Ink


----------



## madisonmamaw

<br />
<br />
I love her boxes not just because they are great value but also because she really stands behind the products that she recommends <br />
<br />
I haul beauty purchases so I don't anticipate going through these very soon. But I do want to get to may lindstrom first as they are best used soon<br />
<br />
Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BeachBagGal

MAC Prep+Prime Finishing Powder.  LOVE the packaging!!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pmburk

Ulta & Container store haul today at lunch:
- Acrylic 24 lipstick holder
- NYX matte finish setting spray (this is a 'daily use' item I'm repurchasing)
- Makeup Revolution Contour Kit
- Makeup Revolution Girls on Film eyeshadow palette
- Makeup Revolution Blush palette in Hot Spice
- Makeup Revolution brow kit


----------



## BeachBagGal

pmburk said:


> Ulta & Container store haul today at lunch:
> 
> - Acrylic 24 lipstick holder
> 
> - NYX matte finish setting spray (this is a 'daily use' item I'm repurchasing)
> 
> - Makeup Revolution Contour Kit
> 
> - Makeup Revolution Girls on Film eyeshadow palette
> 
> - Makeup Revolution Blush palette in Hot Spice
> 
> - Makeup Revolution brow kit




Did you get the lipstick holder at the Container Store? Like it!


----------



## pmburk

BeachBagGal said:


> Did you get the lipstick holder at the Container Store? Like it!



Yes I did, it was only $8!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pmburk said:


> Yes I did, it was only $8!




Nice! I must have missed it last time I was there. I was too overwhelmed with containers lol.


----------



## pmburk

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! I must have missed it last time I was there. I was too overwhelmed with containers lol.



Haha yeah, that store is like sensory overload sometimes! They're in the "bathroom" section - there are a bunch of acrylic cosmetic organizers & several lipstick holders. I was surprised how inexpensive they were.


----------



## sunglow

Vivant Skincare Mandelic Acid 3 in 1 Wash
Yes to Grapefruit Facial Wipes
Yes to Coconut Souffle Moisturizer
Marula Foaming Cleansing Oil Towelettes
Boscia Green Tea Oil-Control Mask


----------



## Lovelee8

Loreal Infalliable Setting Spray
Loreal Sublime Glow Body Moisturizer
Tarte Tarteist Blush Palette
Tarte Park Ave Princess Bronzer


----------



## madisonmamaw

Tom.ford eye color cream in spice and platinum 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Princesstt

Stila Tinted Moisturizer 
Love it!!!


----------



## Karheart

Nars Orgasm blush (my first)
Bumble and Bumble hair primer


----------



## highheeladdict

Benefit POREfessional PRO balm
Benefit POREfessional Matte Rescue


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

Stila Stay All Day liquid eyeliner. I go through so many of these.


----------



## CassieLyons

Taking a trip to Ulta tomorrow or Sunday.  Foundation and finishing powder for sure...we will see what else ends up in my basket then!


----------



## highheeladdict

This week's purchases:


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Received the Guerlain Huile de Voyageur and a gloss in Pink Clip yesterday. Love both of them...

I also got 2 Kylie lipkits that I adore and a REN Rose Otto set with peeling, shower gel and body lotion. Amazing smelling stuff...


----------



## ScottyGal

Duwop Lip Venom

theBalm Desert Bronzer

Badger Sleep Balm








Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jellybebe

Briogeo Be gentle be kind co-wash
Erborian solid oil cleanser


----------



## dorcast

jellybebe said:


> Briogeo Be gentle be kind co-wash
> Erborian solid oil cleanser



Have you used the Briogeo before?  I was just reading about it and want to try it.


----------



## jellybebe

dorcast said:


> Have you used the Briogeo before?  I was just reading about it and want to try it.




I've used it twice and so far I like it. It leaves my hair feeling clean, unlike Purely Perfect which left a greasy film on my hair. I also don't need to use conditioner with it. Will it 100% replace my regular shampoo? Probably not, but I like that it's gentle and natural.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bella Figura healing manuka mask


----------



## APhiJill

I just bought my first Chanel lipstick the other day!


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

I recently picked up the NARS Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in Place Vendôme. Thought it'd be a lovely colour for summer.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Christian Dior lipstick #743 Zinia


----------



## reginaPhalange

Where has this thread been hiding?! I am *always* placing orders online at Sephora, if I'm bored, chances are I'm shopping online there! Here are some of my purchases from June:


----------



## Arlene619




----------



## Love Of My Life

Christian Louboutin lacque in shades Louboutin Rouge &Casanovella


----------



## jellybebe

Skinceuticals CE Ferulic
Ouai wave spray 
SK-II essence (finally pulled the trigger on this)
Elta MD UV clear sunscreen (my all-time fave sunscreen)


----------



## sunglow

Hylamide SubQ Eyes
Hylamide SubQ Anti-Age
Skinceuticals CE Ferulic
Boots Botanics Shine Away Ionic Clay Mask
Yes to Coconut Ultra Hydrating Facial Mask
MUFE Hydrating Primer


----------



## terebina786

I went on a bit of a beauty bender...

Lorac Pro Palette 3
Anastasia Beverly Hills Modern Renaissance Palette
Ouai Wave Spray
Bare Minerals Gen Nude Matte Liquid Lipstick in Bo$$
Bare Minerals Gen Nude Lipliner in Vibe
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Opal
L'oreal Infallible Pro Glow Foundation
Salon Perfect 105 Lashes


----------



## reginaPhalange

Morphe Palettes 35D (top), 35OM (bottom left), and 35OS (bottom right).


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Terrybly Densiliss Compact Wrinkle Control Pressed Powder
By Terry Rouge Terrybly shimmer So Flamenco 801
Dior Polka Dots manicure kit 003 Plumetis


----------



## Changeitup

New favorite is my Dolce and Gabbana Summer in Italy bronzer in 'Sunshine'. It's the limited edition version with the pretty case.  Gorgeous!


----------



## uhpharm01

Sisley Lip Balm  I hope this works. Has anyone else here ever used this product?  Thank you


----------



## Arlene619

If anyone here has the la mer eye balm or eye concentrate, would you mind sharing your thoughts on it? I am seeing mixed reviews but I'm curious to hear what you ladies think. I'm 32yo, I'm not concerned about wrinkles, just hydration and my dark undereyes, I have extremely sensitive skin. Tia!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Tarte Matte Lip Paints, absolutely love the formula of these although I'm not sure if it's changed from before, it feels less creamy, which is a good thing. I might get the new collection of nude shades inspired from the 90s since I love these so much!


----------



## Love Of My Life

de Mamiel atmospheriques cleansing oil , elixir & nectar


----------



## aeraono




----------



## BomberGal

Beauty Blender mini set
Minnie Mouse lip creams
Bite Berry Rouge
Eco Beauty Brushes
Nyx liner
UD Alice palette
Innisfree face mists
Assorted samples...


----------



## LuxeDeb

Did anyone else get this from Sephora? It includes a full size Nars lipstick (a fantastic wearable soft red), YSL Touché Eclat (lightest color), and Caudalie Beauty Elixir. Most of the items in the box I already use, so I knew it was a great set and great deal.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bought this Tata Harper cleanser last week.  This is the first product from this brand I have tried and so far I love it.  My face feels very soft and smooth.


----------



## tearex

Arlene619 said:


> If anyone here has the la mer eye balm or eye concentrate, would you mind sharing your thoughts on it? I am seeing mixed reviews but I'm curious to hear what you ladies think. I'm 32yo, I'm not concerned about wrinkles, just hydration and my dark undereyes, I have extremely sensitive skin. Tia!


I've tried a sample of the eye balm intense. I did not like it - it felt very siliconey and was not hydrating at all. I think there are much better options at all price points elsewhere.

For reference, I'm in my mid 20s with slightly dark under eyes and dry skin.

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> Where has this thread been hiding?! I am *always* placing orders online at Sephora, if I'm bored, chances are I'm shopping online there! Here are some of my purchases from June:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397245
> View attachment 3397252
> View attachment 3397254



I bought a favs kit from Sephora that came with a Beauty Blender and have yet to use it. How do you like using it?


----------



## BeachBagGal

aeraono said:


> View attachment 3410080



How cute is this! Do you like it?


----------



## aeraono

BeachBagGal said:


> How cute is this! Do you like it?


I know right! I love it. I want to try their other skincare products. So far I've just tried their truffle revital emulsion and it is fantastic as well.


----------



## BomberGal

aeraono said:


> I know right! I love it. I want to try their other skincare products. So far I've just tried their truffle revital emulsion and it is fantastic as well.


I keep seeing those while out and about and keep thinking of trying them (the wine tints). How do you like the formula? Is it drying? Does it last long? How do you think it compares to TonyMoly tints?


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> I bought a favs kit from Sephora that came with a Beauty Blender and have yet to use it. How do you like using it?


For certain foundations I prefer a beauty blender and also for concealer. I bought the duo as a back-up since it was $36 for two compared to $28 for one. I'd also recommend the Real Techniques Miracle Complexion Sponge, it's a fraction of the price but the quality is on par.


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> For certain foundations I prefer a beauty blender and also for concealer. I bought the duo as a back-up since it was $36 for two compared to $28 for one. I'd also recommend the Real Techniques Miracle Complexion Sponge, it's a fraction of the price but the quality is on par.


Okay thanks. I need to try my beauty blender out.


----------



## BeachBagGal

aeraono said:


> I know right! I love it. I want to try their other skincare products. So far I've just tried their truffle revital emulsion and it is fantastic as well.





BomberGal said:


> I keep seeing those while out and about and keep thinking of trying them (the wine tints). How do you like the formula? Is it drying? Does it last long? How do you think it compares to TonyMoly tints?



Where do you find them? I did a search and pulled up amazon, but no local stores in the U.S.


----------



## Love Of My Life

aeraono said:


> View attachment 3410080




This is so adorable .. I ordered one & if I like it, think this will make a great gift....
THANKS for posting & sharing


----------



## aeraono

BeachBagGal said:


> Where do you find them? I did a search and pulled up amazon, but no local stores in the U.S.



I got mine from Hallyu Cosmetics. They have free shipping if you spend $20.


----------



## BomberGal

BeachBagGal said:


> Where do you find them? I did a search and pulled up amazon, but no local stores in the U.S.



I live in Korea, so I see them in some of the local cosmetic shops.
Some online shops you could check would be Jolse, beautynetkorea, koreadepart, hallyu, memebox, cosmetic-love, W2beauty.


----------



## BeachBagGal

aeraono said:


> I got mine from Hallyu Cosmetics. They have free shipping if you spend $20.





BomberGal said:


> I live in Korea, so I see them in some of the local cosmetic shops.
> Some online shops you could check would be Jolse, beautynetkorea, koreadepart, hallyu, memebox, cosmetic-love, W2beauty.



Okay, thx ladies! I haven't shopped from any of those sites before. Is it actually made in Korea?

Do you both think it's a great lip stain?


----------



## aeraono

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay, thx ladies! I haven't shopped from any of those sites before. Is it actually made in Korea?
> 
> Do you both think it's a great lip stain?


Yes, definitely Korean and I think it's great. The only thing I wish was more colors. I think there are only 6 shades and some of the colors I definitely couldn't pull off.


----------



## BeachBagGal

aeraono said:


> Yes, definitely Korean and I think it's great. The only thing I wish was more colors. I think there are only 6 shades and some of the colors I definitely couldn't pull off.



Thx for the info! I'll add this to my list to check out. [emoji3]


----------



## coniglietta

Etude House, some French skincare (so happy bioderma is available here!), and mini Kenzo parfum. I want to get more lipsticks next [emoji16]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## ScottyGal

Liz Earle goodies!





Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

Repurchased my staples - Stila Stay All Day Liquid liner and Benefit They're Real mascara. Both black. I've lost count of how many of these I go through.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Monsieur Kitsky said:


> Repurchased my staples - Stila Stay All Day Liquid liner and Benefit They're Real mascara. Both black. I've lost count of how many of these I go through.



Benefit They're Real is one of my favs too. [emoji106]


----------



## pquiles

I have had made huge purchases recently, especially with MAC 30% off sale


----------



## Arlene619

pquiles said:


> I have had made huge purchases recently, especially with MAC 30% off sale
> View attachment 3418735
> View attachment 3418736
> View attachment 3418737
> View attachment 3418738
> View attachment 3418739
> View attachment 3418740


Woww!! Now that's what I call a beauty haul[emoji1]


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Nars Narsissist Blush Contour And Lip Palette


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bella Figura manuka honey healing & exfoliating masque


----------



## randomrandom

just bought shiseido spf 50+ wetforce for sensitive skin today

finally pulled the trigger after much search n research


----------



## BeachBagGal

pquiles said:


> I have had made huge purchases recently, especially with MAC 30% off sale
> View attachment 3418735
> View attachment 3418736
> View attachment 3418737
> View attachment 3418738
> View attachment 3418739
> View attachment 3418740



[emoji7]


----------



## Love Of My Life

aeraono said:


> View attachment 3410080



Mine arrived today, Shiraz Red & Merlot, I put them on very lightly & then put clear gloss on top
& on me it looks like I have just eaten cherry ices.... they are great & will make a get grab bag gift,
holiday or just a special treat for someone who may be having a bad day or time..
And thanks again to Aeraono for sharing!!


----------



## Louliu71

Hello lovelies - I had a sample sent to me in a small packet and I used it and loved it, so I ordered a few products and I just received this from space NK and I am sure it's not right

I'm guessing it shouldn't look like this in a jar?

View attachment 3423500


Many thanks


----------



## Louliu71




----------



## BomberGal

Louliu71 said:


> Picture



Does the product have Shea in it?
Looks like it got very hot at some point and didn't cool down properly, causing it to crystalize. Since, for me, this would raise questions about proper storage and product integrity, I'd ask to return it.


----------



## Louliu71

BomberGal said:


> Does the product have Shea in it?
> Looks like it got very hot at some point and didn't cool down properly, causing it to crystalize. Since, for me, this would raise questions about proper storage and product integrity, I'd ask to return it.



Hi thanks for your response

I don't think it has Shea - initially I thought there must be a bug or something in it and munching its way through it

Very off putting 

It came as part of a set and you are right I am going to return it all as I am guessing it may be old stock as its out of stock (gift set)  everywhere else and no longer available online at space NK

Thanks


----------



## Louliu71

BomberGal said:


> Does the product have Shea in it?
> Looks like it got very hot at some point and didn't cool down properly, causing it to crystalize. Since, for me, this would raise questions about proper storage and product integrity, I'd ask to return it.



So I spoke to space NK and they said it's perfectly normal in some cases,  but happy to take a return - I think they said something to do with the cocoa in it 

Thanks again


----------



## BomberGal

Louliu71 said:


> So I spoke to space NK and they said it's perfectly normal in some cases,  but happy to take a return - I think they said something to do with the cocoa in it
> Thanks again



Yeah, I figured it had to do with the butter. It is normal for products containing botanical butters (Shea is a common culprit, but also cocoa, ect) to do that if not cooled right or if its been in unstable temperatures. For a fresh product, like a home made one, there is not usually anything wrong with just re-heating and re-cooling to set it right. However, for a commercial product I'd wonder about storage and product integrity due to the additional ingredients, age of product and how frequently it may have been exposed to unstable temperatures. So, personally, I'd still return.


----------



## Louliu71

BomberGal said:


> Yeah, I figured it had to do with the butter. It is normal for products containing botanical butters (Shea is a common culprit, but also cocoa, ect) to do that if not cooled right or if its been in unstable temperatures. For a fresh product, like a home made one, there is not usually anything wrong with just re-heating and re-cooling to set it right. However, for a commercial product I'd wonder about storage and product integrity due to the additional ingredients, age of product and how frequently it may have been exposed to unstable temperatures. So, personally, I'd still return.



Thanks, agree I won't be using it, they are going to replace it and send some samples for my inconvenience 

Hagw


----------



## msheidiann

My new purchases are:
Sunday Riley Good Genes, Luna oil, and Tidal face moisturizer. 
IT cosmetics CC cream and concealer duo.
Tata Harper volumizing cheek and lip tint in Very Popular

I'm on the verge of purchasing Tata Harper Regenerating cleanser! And I'm still trying to find a good eye cream!


----------



## jellybebe

msheidiann said:


> My new purchases are:
> Sunday Riley Good Genes, Luna oil, and Tidal face moisturizer.
> IT cosmetics CC cream and concealer duo.
> Tata Harper volumizing cheek and lip tint in Very Popular
> 
> I'm on the verge of purchasing Tata Harper Regenerating cleanser! And I'm still trying to find a good eye cream!



Very curious to hear how you like the Sunday Riley Good Genes and Tidal. I use Luna face oil once a week otherwise it breaks me out. 

I find Tata Harper products hit or miss for me. I'm in love with the hydrating floral essence spray toner and I like the resurfacing masque, otherwise I find her line somewhat overpriced. The regenerating cleanser was ok but nothing special for the price IMO.

I'm always looking for a good day eye cream too, I have never found a really good one. I like to use an eye cream with SPF and maybe that's why they don't seem to do anything special. Right now I'm using one by Murad with SPF 15. I have, however,  been using Charlotte Tilbury magic eye cream at night and I really like it, seems to make the area under my eyes brighter in the morning.


----------



## msheidiann

jellybebe said:


> Very curious to hear how you like the Sunday Riley Good Genes and Tidal. I use Luna face oil once a week otherwise it breaks me out.
> 
> I'm always looking for a good day eye cream too, I have never found a really good one. I like to use an eye cream with SPF and maybe that's why they don't seem to do anything special. Right now I'm using one by Murad with SPF 15. I have, however,  been using Charlotte Tilbury magic eye cream at night and I really like it, seems to make the area under my eyes brighter in the morning.



I am really enjoying Sunday Riley. I have been using it daily for 2 weeks. I have a large sample of the ceramic slip wash too, which I really like. I feel like my face looks smoother and has more of a glow, which I have been after for years (i'll be 40 in February). I LOVE the way the Luna oil feels at night. I really like the tidal too, but only use it at night. I'm impressed so far! Of note though, I had a blackhead (GASP!) on my chin, which I haven't faced in ages. I have also tried several different face washes in the past 2 weeks so who knows what it's from. As much as I like the ceramic slip, I think the tata harper regenerating cleanser will be my next purchase since it has some exfoliating beads in it. 

As far as eye cream, I am at my wits end. I have tried so many in the past 2 years (Rodan + Fields, Philosophy, Bobbi Brown, Perricone...the list goes on). I may pop into Sephora to get a few more samples because i'm so hesitant to spend any money given that nothing seems to work!


----------



## Macie x

Curl formers


----------



## BomberGal

Some of the items from the new limited collections of Laneige & Isa Knox. 
Laneige included an extra cushion and a very large, cute owl pouch as a gift with any purchase of two or more items.
The Bambi set was so cute I couldn't resist.  They included extra cushions, a cosmetic pouch, two handkerchiefs and two boxes of cotton pads as gifts with my purchase of the blush & two BB cushions.


----------



## reginaPhalange

msheidiann said:


> I am really enjoying Sunday Riley. I have been using it daily for 2 weeks. I have a large sample of the ceramic slip wash too, which I really like. I feel like my face looks smoother and has more of a glow, which I have been after for years (i'll be 40 in February). I LOVE the way the Luna oil feels at night. I really like the tidal too, but only use it at night. I'm impressed so far! Of note though, I had a blackhead (GASP!) on my chin, which I haven't faced in ages. I have also tried several different face washes in the past 2 weeks so who knows what it's from. As much as I like the ceramic slip, I think the tata harper regenerating cleanser will be my next purchase since it has some exfoliating beads in it.
> 
> As far as eye cream, I am at my wits end. I have tried so many in the past 2 years (Rodan + Fields, Philosophy, Bobbi Brown, Perricone...the list goes on). I may pop into Sephora to get a few more samples because i'm so hesitant to spend any money given that nothing seems to work!


Have you tried Origins for an eye cream? I know they have a couple different ones and they carry the brand at Sephora.


----------



## msheidiann

reginaPhalange said:


> Have you tried Origins for an eye cream? I know they have a couple different ones and they carry the brand at Sephora.



I haven't! I will check it out when I pop into Sephora. Thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

large bottle of Biologique Recherche Lotion P50


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

MUFE Aqua Matic Glide On Shadow (shadowsticks) in Diamond Black and Diamond Golden Grey.


----------



## elevenxten

Georgous packaging!!!


----------



## peppamint

Marc Jacobs The Face II liquid foundation brush. LOVE this brush--I usually use a beauty blender knockoff sponge (I buy them in bulk at Marshalls--they're around $3-4 each) and that has given me the most streak-free finish.

Previous brushes I've owned include:
It Cosmetics for Ulta Velvet Luxe (not streaky but too dense and absorbed foundation rather than buffing it out)
Shiseido Perfect Foundation brush (streaky)
Chikuhodo GSN 05 (streaky)
Armani Blender Brush (streaky)
Sephora brand paddle brush (streaky)

The MJ brush is actually almost as good as the "BB" sponge. Of course, I think the sponge will always be least streaky (if I were painting, I'd use a sponge roller vs a paintbrush to get an even wash of color with no brushstrokes) but the MJ brush is very very close. Thinking of buying the Face III Buffing Brush now.


----------



## Arlene619

La Mer eye concentrate
Lancome Hypnose drama wp mascara


----------



## clydekiwi

Arlene619 said:


> La Mer eye concentrate
> Lancome Hypnose drama wp mascara



Do you like the lamer eye concentrate? Does it help with puffiness?


----------



## Arlene619

clydekiwi said:


> Do you like the lamer eye concentrate? Does it help with puffiness?


This is my first time using the concentrate, I've used the la mer eye balm intense and it helped with the puffiness, but I'm more interested in targeting my dark circles, so hopefully the concentrate will help.


----------



## clydekiwi

Arlene619 said:


> This is my first time using the concentrate, I've used the la mer eye balm intense and it helped with the puffiness, but I'm more interested in targeting my dark circles, so hopefully the concentrate will help.



Thanks. Im using the eye balm now but want something stronger. I may try the eye lift serum. I was at the fair and the girl dabbed lionesse on my eyes. It was magic but only lasted four hours and she said to use it once a week. Im hesitant to buy an expensive product from a fair though


----------



## clydekiwi

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## mcb100

Too faced Born This Way foundation
Free Too Faced mini lipstick in Naked Dolly
Free Fresh mini skincare set with black tea perfecting mask, black tea age delay cream, black tea age delay firming serum and sugar lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Lip Contour Duo in Show if Off


----------



## LuxeDeb

Enough Erno Lazlo to last me a while!


----------



## bag-mania

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3441188
> 
> Has anyone tried this?



I have not tried it, but I'd suggest caution when dealing with companies like this one. They open stores in vacation destinations, offer free samples, then pull potential customers into the store and give them the hard sell. They usually employ attractive young people to make the sale easier. People on vacation are usually a bit more free with their money and many get sucked in and end up paying hundreds of dollars for these products. I can't tell you whether the products are good but I can guarantee they aren't worth the price they are asking.


----------



## clydekiwi

bag-mania said:


> I have not tried it, but I'd suggest caution when dealing with companies like this one. They open stores in vacation destinations, offer free samples, then pull potential customers into the store and give them the hard sell. They usually employ attractive young people to make the sale easier. People on vacation are usually a bit more free with their money and many get sucked in and end up paying hundreds of dollars for these products. I can't tell you whether the products are good but I can guarantee they aren't worth the price they are asking.



Ya im a little skeptical about it. There price was 200$ where as online its 700$


----------



## bag-mania

clydekiwi said:


> Ya im a little skeptical about it. There price was 200$ where as online its 700$



That's a classic sales tactic, make the customer believe she is getting a special price just for her. If you think you are saving $500 you are more likely to pull out your credit card. Never mind the product you are buying probably only cost them about $10 to make.

I don't want to only bash Lionesse because they are one of several companies who engage in this practice. There's a store in my local mall called Oro Gold and they do the same thing on a smaller, less expensive scale. It's always best to do online research before dropping a lot of money on any product.


----------



## clydekiwi

bag-mania said:


> That's a classic sales tactic, make the customer believe she is getting a special price just for her. If you think you are saving $500 you are more likely to pull out your credit card. Never mind the product you are buying probably only cost them about $10 to make.
> 
> I don't want to only bash Lionesse because they are one of several companies who engage in this practice. There's a store in my local mall called Oro Gold and they do the same thing on a smaller, less expensive scale. It's always best to do online research before dropping a lot of money on any product.



Thanks. I will just buy the lamer eye lift serum


----------



## uhpharm01

deleted post


----------



## Arlene619

clydekiwi said:


> Thanks. Im using the eye balm now but want something stronger. I may try the eye lift serum. I was at the fair and the girl dabbed lionesse on my eyes. It was magic but only lasted four hours and she said to use it once a week. Im hesitant to buy an expensive product from a fair though


Wow I never heard of that brand, I'm fairly new to the world of luxury skin care products. I'm hoping the concentrate will work better for me, I did notice it takes longer to soak in than the eye balm, could it be because it's a thicker product? 


clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3441188
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


Omg wow! I thought $200 was a splurge. Whoa 700?! [emoji33] I would love to get a sample. Lol.


----------



## jellybebe

Ilia Balmy Rays lip conditioner with SPF
First Aid Beauty facial radiance pads


----------



## LKKay

Chanel Miroir Double Facettes
Chanel Rouge Allure Lipstick in 102 palpitante
Kiehl's Lip Balm #1


----------



## pixiejenna

I got two Mason person brushes from costco.com I couldn't decide what size to get and after seeing them IRL they are so simular I feel like I should return one. I got the junior and the popular size. I was expecting the junior to be a lot smaller than it is. They look nearly almost the same size. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jellybebe

pixiejenna said:


> I got two Mason person brushes from costco.com I couldn't decide what size to get and after seeing them IRL they are so simular I feel like I should return one. I got the junior and the popular size. I was expecting the junior to be a lot smaller than it is. They look nearly almost the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Wow Costco sells Mason Pearson? Do you mind sharing your location?


----------



## pixiejenna

jellybebe said:


> Wow Costco sells Mason Pearson? Do you mind sharing your location?


I got it from costco.com here's a link to one of them http://m.costco.com/Mason-Pearson-Popular-Mixture-Nylon-&-Boar-Bristle-Brush.product.100308722.html
They have some really great beauty buys but you have to check out the site weekly. Because the best stuff goes really fast. I get my kerastase shampoo and conditioner for 50 a liter when it's 50 for a 8 oz bottle else where. I found a sultra curling wand kept on wavering back and fourth got lucky it went on sale and it was only $80. Snagged a few eminence skin care items. I basically check them twice a week, look at the haircare, make up, and skin care finds. Just a week or two ago they had beauty blenders a 2 pack for $30 in all of the colors when I finally decided to get them in the sensitive skin natural the only color they had left was red. So basically if you snooze you loose lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

jellybebe said:


> Wow Costco sells Mason Pearson? Do you mind sharing your location?


Also I forgot to add I check out the clothing and shoe sections as well. Recently they had some Ugg boots and moccasins. I always buy their house brand slipper scuffs every winter, just like uggs but only  $20. I wear them every day I live in a ranch with tile on top of a cement slab so the floor is always cold year round. I wanted the Ugg moccasins but couldn't decide what color the next day I decided grey and of course in my  size that color was sold out. I think the last time I checked they only had size 5 left.  They've had hunter boots both short and talls. We got the talls at my local store but not the shorts and they sell out in a day or two in store. I told my nail girl about the because I knew her daughter would like them, she waited and of course they sold out. Last year I got two north face coats online, the fuzzy fleece hooded one in a gorgeous burgundy for $80 normally  $140 and I got a hooded puff coat for $125 normally around  $200. Sometimes the clothing section is sparse but they do have some golden unicorns popping up and just like with the beauty golden  unicorns you snooze you loose. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## elevenxten

pixiejenna said:


> I got two Mason person brushes from costco.com I couldn't decide what size to get and after seeing them IRL they are so simular I feel like I should return one. I got the junior and the popular size. I was expecting the junior to be a lot smaller than it is. They look nearly almost the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Were both brushes cheaper at costco then regular stores like nordstrom?


----------



## pixiejenna

elevenxten said:


> Were both brushes cheaper at costco then regular stores like nordstrom?


Yes the junior was 125 and the popular 150.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## elevenxten

pixiejenna said:


> Yes the junior was 125 and the popular 150.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you!


----------



## pixiejenna

elevenxten said:


> Thank you!


No problem but it is a item that requires you to be a member to purchase. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## elevenxten

pixiejenna said:


> No problem but it is a item that requires you to be a member to purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Oh okay, lucky im a member of costco. Thank you again for letting me know![emoji16] [emoji16] ...how do u like the brushes so far?


----------



## pixiejenna

elevenxten said:


> Oh okay, lucky im a member of costco. Thank you again for letting me know![emoji16] [emoji16] ...how do u like the brushes so far?


I haven't tried them yet I just got them yesterday and still undecided if I should return one cause they are pretty much the same size. But I've wanted one for a long time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## elevenxten

pixiejenna said:


> I haven't tried them yet I just got them yesterday and still undecided if I should return one cause they are pretty much the same size. But I've wanted one for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


I see, do they have about the same amount of bristles, if so why not return the popular one since from the picture u had posted, they really look like the same size.


----------



## pixiejenna

elevenxten said:


> I see, do they have about the same amount of bristles, if so why not return the popular one since from the picture u had posted, they really look like the same size.


I was thinking of returning the larger of the two.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## elevenxten

pixiejenna said:


> I was thinking of returning the larger of the two.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Yes, i meant the larger one! Congrats again on your purchase, im sure its a good investment, i shall get the smaller one too![emoji7]


----------



## jellybebe

pixiejenna said:


> I got it from costco.com here's a link to one of them http://m.costco.com/Mason-Pearson-Popular-Mixture-Nylon-&-Boar-Bristle-Brush.product.100308722.html
> They have some really great beauty buys but you have to check out the site weekly. Because the best stuff goes really fast. I get my kerastase shampoo and conditioner for 50 a liter when it's 50 for a 8 oz bottle else where. I found a sultra curling wand kept on wavering back and fourth got lucky it went on sale and it was only $80. Snagged a few eminence skin care items. I basically check them twice a week, look at the haircare, make up, and skin care finds. Just a week or two ago they had beauty blenders a 2 pack for $30 in all of the colors when I finally decided to get them in the sensitive skin natural the only color they had left was red. So basically if you snooze you loose lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks for the tips! I wonder if Costco.com will ship to Canada since we have our own site that is likely more limited in selection. 

I would return the bigger one too. I have wanted a Mason Pearson brush for a long time too, but I don't brush my hair so it would probably be a waste of money, although I'd like to think I would start... [emoji9]


----------



## jellybebe

pixiejenna said:


> Also I forgot to add I check out the clothing and shoe sections as well. Recently they had some Ugg boots and moccasins. I always buy their house brand slipper scuffs every winter, just like uggs but only  $20. I wear them every day I live in a ranch with tile on top of a cement slab so the floor is always cold year round. I wanted the Ugg moccasins but couldn't decide what color the next day I decided grey and of course in my  size that color was sold out. I think the last time I checked they only had size 5 left.  They've had hunter boots both short and talls. We got the talls at my local store but not the shorts and they sell out in a day or two in store. I told my nail girl about the because I knew her daughter would like them, she waited and of course they sold out. Last year I got two north face coats online, the fuzzy fleece hooded one in a gorgeous burgundy for $80 normally  $140 and I got a hooded puff coat for $125 normally around  $200. Sometimes the clothing section is sparse but they do have some golden unicorns popping up and just like with the beauty golden  unicorns you snooze you loose.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Unfortunately the Canadian site sucks in comparison and the US site will not ship to Canada, but my sister might be able to order some things for me. I got really excited when I saw that they stock huge bottles of SK-II facial essence, but I don't know how much it costs because I don't have an account!
http://m.costco.com/.product.1039245.html?langId=-1


----------



## pixiejenna

jellybebe said:


> Unfortunately the Canadian site sucks in comparison and the US site will not ship to Canada, but my sister might be able to order some things for me. I got really excited when I saw that they stock huge bottles of SK-II facial essence, but I don't know how much it costs because I don't have an account!
> http://m.costco.com/.product.1039245.html?langId=-1


It's 189.99 not sure if it's a good price or not

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jellybebe

pixiejenna said:


> It's 189.99 not sure if it's a good price or not
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Quite good actually. Sephora sells the same size for $290!


----------



## pixiejenna

jellybebe said:


> Quite good actually. Sephora sells the same size for $290!


Omg [emoji15] and  I thought it was pricy at 189.99.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Arlene619

Finally received my perfume in the mail. I was surprised to have a shopping bag inside the package.
I was running out of my sample vials lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

elevenxten said:


> Oh okay, lucky im a member of costco. Thank you again for letting me know![emoji16] [emoji16] ...how do u like the brushes so far?


So I finally tried out the junior brush. I was trying to do a no poo conditioner only washing and finally gave up on Wednesday about two weeks in lol. So I gave my new brush a whirl and really like it. The mix of the bristles really grabbed my hair well (every time I've tried brush in the past that were 100 boar bristles and it lightly grazed  the top layer) I also have another brand boar nylon mix brush I got from nordies as a consolation brush for the mason Pearson I really wanted. This one really works way better than the other brush I got, my hair is fine but very dense and long. The MP also handled tangles really easy and smoothly, my hair is long and was long overdue for a haircut the longer I wait the worse it tangles. I got lazy never got it cut I usually go every other month but this time it was close to 4 months and then made the grave error of trying to schedule a haircut in august, I don't have kids so back to school time didn't phase me so I just got in today for my hair cut lol. My hair also had more volume than before brushing. The only negatives is it says not to use with harsh products or with heat, I generally don't use much product but it means that I still need other brushes for blow drying my hair. I'm half considering keeping the bigger one and using it exclusively for blow drying. That way if it really does ruin the brush I still have a good one lol.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Loubilaque in red


----------



## restricter

RachelWest said:


> I also wanted to add that I really like the Keratin Complex shampoos and Color enhancers. They really bring out the blonde in my hair and keep the smoothing hair treatment looking better and for longer. I need to preserve the style because of the keratin hair treatment cost! LOL. But it's so worth it, once I get out of the salon, I automatically buy Keratin Complex shampoos so that it stays in my hair and looks great. Check out their websites because I'm actually a big fan of their Blondeshell which really gives a beautiful blonde look instead of whats generic dyes do to my hair, which is normally make it look and feel like straw. People used to tell from afar that "that lady fired her hair"!! Well, I finally learned what works, smoothing treatments and up keep. Sorry for posting twice!



My favorite!   My stylist uses Coppola keratin treatments and I find it lasts longer paired with Keratin Complex.


----------



## karester

Tarte Shape Tape concealer- not sure how I feel about this, got it in Fair and now I think it's too light for me under my eyes, I swatched Light in the store (on my hand) and it turned orange on me. Considering getting it though to mix with the Fair.


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Lingerie de Peau foundation and Guerlain Super Lips lip balm.
Got some brushes and a handful of samples with it, including a good sized sample of the foundation.

The lip balm is lovely, and I love the foundation after only one day of wearing it - it has lasted all day, has stayed matte (on my oily skin) and just looks great.


----------



## jellybebe

Charlotte Tilbury ***** Perfect and Rodin So Mod lipsticks. I had planned to try to find the Rodin lipstick in a store but had given up so bought the Charlotte a Tilbury. The next day, I found the Rodin lipstick! They are both pretty similar in colour, sort of nude pinks.


----------



## Fillary

Italian lipstick


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel beige. The small bottle.


----------



## Arlene619

uhpharm01 said:


> Chanel beige. The small bottle. [emoji3]


How are you loving it hun? I don't find it has good staying power at all, I'm glad I got the small bottle.  My Dior J'adore stays on all day for me.


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> How are you loving it hun? I don't find it has good staying power at all, I'm glad I got the small bottle.  My Dior J'adore stays on all day for me.


I should get it today in mail.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin black diamond retin-a type product


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> How are you loving it hun? I don't find it has good staying power at all, I'm glad I got the small bottle.  My Dior J'adore stays on all day for me.


I have a quick question can heat affect perfume.?  I just got my beige from ups and the box that the bottle is in is hot. TIA


----------



## Arlene619

uhpharm01 said:


> I have a quick question can heat affect perfume.?  I just got my beige from ups and the box that the bottle is in is hot. TIA


Mine came hot too. Not sure if it affects the scent or longevity, no matter what I do the staying power is trash. Love the scent though.


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> Mine came hot too. Not sure if it affects the scent or longevity, no matter what I do the staying power is trash. Love the scent though.


Okay thank you. Beige stays in me a long time.


----------



## purly

Haul!
The Hourglass holiday palette and Caudalie eye cream came from Sephora. Everything else came from Barneys (only a few are purchases, the rest are from the gwp bag event). Once again this is one of the best gwp bags I've ever done.


----------



## reginaPhalange

purly said:


> View attachment 3462739
> 
> Haul!
> The Hourglass holiday palette and Caudalie eye cream came from Sephora. Everything else came from Barneys (only a few are purchases, the rest are from the gwp bag event). Once again this is one of the best gwp bags I've ever done.


I saw the new Hourglass palette last night and have been debating whether or not I should order it, the packaging is beautiful[emoji7]


----------



## purly

reginaPhalange said:


> I saw the new Hourglass palette last night and have been debating whether or not I should order it, the packaging is beautiful[emoji7]



That's funny, I debated not getting it because I kind of hated the packaging. Now that it's in my hands, I like it. I take back everything I said about it looking like cheap plastic packaging. Yes, it's plastic, but it's actually quite nice.

I tried out the powders today and it turns out that the colors are absolutely PERFECT on my skin (Mac NW10). I also love how the bronzer is super light (great if you're pale) and there are two blushes, one for an understated look and one for when you want the color to pop. Neither of them look too bright or dark on my skin. I think people with a darker complexion might be unhappy with this set, but if you are pale I really recommend it. It has just enough color so that I don't look ghostly, but is not too dark for my complexion. A lot of people hate it when pale people complain about being unable to find good makeup, so I apologize, but it really can be quite hard!


----------



## purly

I tried to do a color comparison to my other hourglass palettes, but the bathroom lighting isn't doing it justice.

The upper left is the incandescent strobe and the one next to it is the ethereal light ambient powder.


----------



## purly

Swatched but it's hard to see.

Left to right: ethereal, diffused, surreal, dim, iridescent

Surreal is the new ambient powder.


----------



## reginaPhalange

purly said:


> View attachment 3462871
> 
> Swatched but it's hard to see.
> 
> Left to right: ethereal, diffused, surreal, dim, iridescent
> 
> Surreal is the new ambient powder.


Hmm seems like it's gonna be too light for me. I have a medium/olive-toned complexion. I'll need to see it in person!


----------



## purly

Yeah I mean they say any of the ambient powders will work for anyone, and some people use different ones on different parts of the face, but I have a strong preference for a shade that looks like it melts into my skin as my non-highlight finishing powder. This one is a bit peachy, I don't know how it will work on olive complexions. Obviously ymmv.


----------



## Damnation

Bought the tartelette in bloom few days ago . Can't believe I put off buying this for months


----------



## jellybebe

I went to the Sephora VIB holiday event today (4X the points!)  and picked up Brazilian Bum Bum cream (couldn't resist the scent) and some Olé Henriksen eye cream with SPF. I got a sample of Too Faced Better than Sex mascara which I like so far, might pick up the full size.


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 Skin retinol oil


----------



## Arlene619

jellybebe said:


> I went to the Sephora VIB holiday event today (4X the points!)  and picked up Brazilian Bum Bum cream (couldn't resist the scent) and some Olé Henriksen eye cream with SPF. I got a sample of Too Faced Better than Sex mascara which I like so far, might pick up the full size.


I've been taking full advantage of that event lol. The too faced bts mascara is [emoji108].


----------



## jellybebe

Arlene619 said:


> I've been taking full advantage of that event lol. The too faced bts mascara is [emoji108].



Yes it seems very good! I have pathetic lashes but it seems to help them. What did you pick up? I have other things on my wishlist that I'm sure I will pick up before the promotion runs out, they just didn't happen to be at that particular Sephora.


----------



## Arlene619

jellybebe said:


> Yes it seems very good! I have pathetic lashes but it seems to help them. What did you pick up? I have other things on my wishlist that I'm sure I will pick up before the promotion runs out, they just didn't happen to be at that particular Sephora.


Goodness I got a lot more than I usually do, I got the Dior Diorskin nude bb cream, I love it! The Tarte colored clay cc primer, I love that stuff, I was trying to order more but they were all gone in my shade[emoji31] , they were $26 but on sale $18.  Lancome hynose drama mascara, that's my hg!
Dennis gross retinol ferulic retinol wrinkle recovery peel, I received a sample of it and it did miracles on my skin, my pores are almost invisible. The Lancome bifacils eye makeup remover, my fav, I'm prob on my 20th bottle lol.
Tarte bloom clay eyeshadow palette and the Marc jacobs ultra gel liner, that's the only eyeliner that doesn't budge and make me look like a raccoon.


----------



## dodowin

Got this holiday packaged Bite lipsticks from Sephora.  Beautiful package and the box has mirror!


----------



## jellybebe

Arlene619 said:


> Goodness I got a lot more than I usually do, I got the Dior Diorskin nude bb cream, I love it! The Tarte colored clay cc primer, I love that stuff, I was trying to order more but they were all gone in my shade[emoji31] , they were $26 but on sale $18.  Lancome hynose drama mascara, that's my hg!
> Dennis gross retinol ferulic retinol wrinkle recovery peel, I received a sample of it and it did miracles on my skin, my pores are almost invisible. The Lancome bifacils eye makeup remover, my fav, I'm prob on my 20th bottle lol.
> Tarte bloom clay eyeshadow palette and the Marc jacobs ultra gel liner, that's the only eyeliner that doesn't budge and make me look like a raccoon.



Is it the Marc Jacobs pencil liner or do they have another gel liner? I got the pencil a while ago and loved it in the gunmetal grey colour but the black was disappointing on me because it smudged and did not apply smoothly.


----------



## Arlene619

jellybebe said:


> Is it the Marc Jacobs pencil liner or do they have another gel liner? I got the pencil a while ago and loved it in the gunmetal grey colour but the black was disappointing on me because it smudged and did not apply smoothly.


Sorry I'm not familiar with the other liners from marc jacobs, but its labeled fineliner ultra skinny gel crayon and the color is "blacquer". It's the only liner I tried that doesn't budge and applies very smooth. Hth. [emoji4]


----------



## Arlene619

dodowin said:


> Got this holiday packaged Bite lipsticks from Sephora.  Beautiful package and the box has mirror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465925


Love the packaging, the mirror is a big plus! How is the staying power on the bite lipsticks?


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I went a little nuts with some birthday gift cards. Fun stuff!




Aside from these, I also got Clarins Eye Contour Gel, MAC Iridescent Pressed Powder, MAC Studio Conceal and Correct Duo, Elf Bronzer and Youngblood Pressed Mineral Rice Setting Powder. Yikes!!! [emoji51]


----------



## reginaPhalange

rehln said:


> Bought the tartelette in bloom few days ago . Can't believe I put off buying this for months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463547


Easily one of my favorite eyeshadow palettes, they're so pigmented and blend out really well. I've both Tartelette ones and am tempted to get the Rainforest of the Sea one as well.


jellybebe said:


> I went to the Sephora VIB holiday event today (4X the points!)  and picked up Brazilian Bum Bum cream (couldn't resist the scent) and some Olé Henriksen eye cream with SPF. I got a sample of Too Faced Better than Sex mascara which I like so far, might pick up the full size.


That mascara is one of my top 3, it really works wonders for all types of lashes[emoji7]


Arlene619 said:


> I've been taking full advantage of that event lol. The too faced bts mascara is [emoji108].


The event is so worth it because the recent rewards have been quite good! I'll post my purchases from the day of the VIB Rouge event in the next couple days, I need to make one final order.


dodowin said:


> Got this holiday packaged Bite lipsticks from Sephora.  Beautiful package and the box has mirror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465925


I wanted to get that but I have 2 of the colours already, the packaging was so cute though!


LolaCalifornia said:


> I went a little nuts with some birthday gift cards. Fun stuff!
> View attachment 3467010
> View attachment 3467011
> View attachment 3467012
> 
> Aside from these, I also got Clarins Eye Contour Gel, MAC Iridescent Pressed Powder, MAC Studio Conceal and Correct Duo, Elf Bronzer and Youngblood Pressed Mineral Rice Setting Powder. Yikes!!! [emoji51]


I'm hoping I can find that brush set at IMATS, Sigma brushes are one of my faves plus they're super inexpensive compared to most brands especially for such decent quality.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm hoping I can find that brush set at IMATS, Sigma brushes are one of my faves plus they're super inexpensive compared to most brands especially for such decent quality.


I hope you get some. Are you not able to get them from Sigma's website? (I love your name btw! One of my favorite Friends reference)


----------



## reginaPhalange

LolaCalifornia said:


> I hope you get some. Are you not able to get them from Sigma's website? (I love your name btw! One of my favorite Friends reference)


I can but shipping and associated costs to Canada are ridiculous. There are some local stores that carry beauty products that aren't easily accessible in Canada but their stock is limited. 
Haha thank you[emoji6]


----------



## jellybebe

Arlene619 said:


> Sorry I'm not familiar with the other liners from marc jacobs, but its labeled fineliner ultra skinny gel crayon and the color is "blacquer". It's the only liner I tried that doesn't budge and applies very smooth. Hth. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3466042



Thanks for the pic! It's a different one than the one I was referring to.


----------



## Arlene619

jellybebe said:


> Thanks for the pic! It's a different one than the one I was referring to.


Ah ok, you should try this one out. [emoji4]


----------



## dodowin

Arlene619 said:


> Love the packaging, the mirror is a big plus! How is the staying power on the bite lipsticks?



I generally do not have any luck with lipsticks for long staying power because i wipe my mouth after eating.  I will let others chime in on this.  Sorry.


----------



## jellybebe

Just bought YSL touche éclat again. I tried it years ago but don't think I used it properly, so I wasn't overly impressed. Thinking of trying it again to cover up under eye circles, mild redness and a few large pores instead of my cushion compact BB cream.


----------



## lettuceshop

Today I bought the KVD Tattoo liner in brown, this is a repeat purchase, love this! The Tarte mineral suncreen, got a sample in my Play box and I like the way it works under my foundation. I also got another Bobbi Brown shimmer brick in Nectar and a BB Art stick in rose brown.


----------



## reginaPhalange

lettuceshop said:


> Today I bought the KVD Tattoo liner in brown, this is a repeat purchase, love this! The Tarte mineral suncreen, got a sample in my Play box and I like the way it works under my foundation. I also got another Bobbi Brown shimmer brick in Nectar and a BB Art stick in rose brown.


I love the KVD tattoo liner I got a sample last weekend at the Sephora VIB Rouge event and have been using it non-stop.


----------



## lettuceshop

reginaPhalange said:


> I love the KVD tattoo liner I got a sample last weekend at the Sephora VIB Rouge event and have been using it non-stop.



Isn't it fabulous? Previously I've tried Stila, Sephora's own liquid liner and up until finding KVD the Smashbox one.


----------



## reginaPhalange

lettuceshop said:


> Isn't it fabulous? Previously I've tried Stila, Sephora's own liquid liner and up until finding KVD the Smashbox one.


I tried the Sephora x Minnie Mouse ones and was impressed with their pigmentation. Usually I stick to eye pencils such as the Marc Jacobs or the one by MUFE. The KVD is really long-lasting especially when I have long days!


----------



## lettuceshop

Marc Jacobs is excellent too, haven't tried MUFE


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Rouge G in Georgia
Marc Jacobs Twinkle Pop eyeshadow stick in Au Revoir
Chanel Illusion d'ombre in Rouge Brûlé, a coppery red. It seems to be sold out everywhere in London, but I found one in the end.


----------



## jellybebe

Arlene619 said:


> Ah ok, you should try this one out. [emoji4]



I went into Sephora intending to buy this one, but one of the makeup artists convinced me to try the Diorshow pro liner, which has a slanted tip. I'm pretty bad at applying eyeliner and I liked how it looked and applied, so I tried it out. I'll have to try the Marc Jacobs one next if this one doesn't work out. I usually use Urban Decay pencils but love the look of liquid liner and am too much of a klutz to apply it well.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL rouge over noir nail varnish


----------



## reginaPhalange

lettuceshop said:


> Marc Jacobs is excellent too, haven't tried MUFE


MUFE is amazing my eyes are really sensitive and I have no issues with this brand plus it applies really smooth but pigmented!


----------



## mimisora63

I got a friend the limited edition Marc Jacobs lipstick kit. I am considering getting one for myself.


----------



## clydekiwi

I love the ole henriksen line


----------



## Arlene619

jellybebe said:


> I went into Sephora intending to buy this one, but one of the makeup artists convinced me to try the Diorshow pro liner, which has a slanted tip. I'm pretty bad at applying eyeliner and I liked how it looked and applied, so I tried it out. I'll have to try the Marc Jacobs one next if this one doesn't work out. I usually use Urban Decay pencils but love the look of liquid liner and am too much of a klutz to apply it well.



Ooh I'm gonna try the Diorshow pro liner, I really love the kat von d tattoo liner, but I wish the tip was slanted, I don't get much control, but I love the color payout. 
Lmk how the Diorshow works for you! [emoji4]


----------



## dodowin

What I got in the VIB/VIB Rouge sample bag in the 4x event.


----------



## Livia1

Sisley Black Rose Cream Mask


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> Sisley Black Rose Cream Mask
> 
> View attachment 3471484




You will love this masque!!


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> You will love this masque!!



You know, I think you are right! I already tried it, used it overnight, and WOW! I definitely get what all the hoopla is about


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> You know, I think you are right! I already tried it, used it overnight, and WOW! I definitely get what all the hoopla is about




Sisley is in a class of its own. The quality of their products IMO is unsurpassed & every now & then I get itchy to try
new products, but always seem to go back to Sisley because it performs for me so well over the years...
especially the black rose facial oil, serums, sisleya baume, masques & eye cream for night..
I'm dry so always looking for a way to boost my routine (foreo luna has also made a difference
especially using with Sisley lysait & de Mamiel cleansing balm)
And now since I have added a retinol oil, my skin is really luminous..


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> Sisley is in a class of its own. The quality of their products IMO is unsurpassed & every now & then I get itchy to try
> new products, but always seem to go back to Sisley because it performs for me so well over the years...
> especially the black rose facial oil, serums, sisleya baume, masques & eye cream for night..
> I'm dry so always looking for a way to boost my routine (foreo luna has also made a difference
> especially using with Sisley lysait & de Mamiel cleansing balm)
> And now since I have added a retinol oil, my skin is really luminous..



I'm so happy to hear that, thank you for sharing!
I got a generous sample of the eye mask that I've also used as an overnight treatment and oh my, it's fantastic! I also receieved some other samples that I can't wait to try.


----------



## coconutsboston

mimisora63 said:


> View attachment 3470069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a friend the limited edition Marc Jacobs lipstick kit. I am considering getting one for myself.


How do you like the MUFE kit? I'm tempted to add it on as well.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> I'm so happy to hear that, thank you for sharing!
> I got a generous sample of the eye mask that I've also used as an overnight treatment and oh my, it's fantastic! I also receieved some other samples that I can't wait to try.




Hope you will find as I have found Sisley to be a high performing line. It does take time but your skin or at least
mine is in optimum condition...
The rose oil is fabulous as well as the creams...
Enjoy..


----------



## one25x

I recently ordered the limited edition Studded Kiss lipsticks from Kat Von D in Lolita II and Double Dare.


----------



## Love Of My Life

GIlt had a Sisley event so I stocked up on my favorites


----------



## Arlene619

dodowin said:


> What I got in the VIB/VIB Rouge sample bag in the 4x event.
> 
> View attachment 3471074


The katvd tattoo liner and the clarins is my fav from that sample bag.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Here are my purchases from the Sephora 4x the points sale, they include haircare, makeup, and skincare:
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
I also redeemed some points and received a sample bag as well as some additional samples they threw in:


----------



## Love Of My Life

NIOD flavanove mud masque


----------



## lettuceshop

hotshot said:


> NIOD flavanove mud masque



Did you purchase this in the US, I'm watching the developments of all the labels under the Deciem name, especially excited about the prices of The Ordinary.


----------



## jellybebe

Livia1 said:


> Sisley Black Rose Cream Mask
> 
> View attachment 3471484



Really want to try Sisley masques.


----------



## jellybebe

Arlene619 said:


> Ooh I'm gonna try the Diorshow pro liner, I really love the kat von d tattoo liner, but I wish the tip was slanted, I don't get much control, but I love the color payout.
> Lmk how the Diorshow works for you! [emoji4]



I really like it so far. The control is quite good. It's not quite as slick and dramatic as a liquid liner, but def more colour payout than my Urban Decay pencils, and it works well on my waterline.


----------



## Livia1

jellybebe said:


> Really want to try Sisley masques.


 but I did try the Eye Mask and it is fantastic


----------



## Arlene619

I've been using the La Mer eye concentrate, wayyyy overpriced for what it is. Anyway, it's the only eye cream I've tried that absorbs very quickly and keeps my eye area moisturized, I just don't see my dark circles getting better, which was the main reason I purchased . I've been using it for a little over two mths.. maybe too soon to judge? [emoji15]


----------



## jellybebe

Dr Jart Dermaclear micro milk peel, The Ordinary hyaluronic acid + B5 serum, and The Ordinary Vitamin C serum. Can't wait to try them all!


----------



## lettuceshop

I just ordered from Deciem too! I ordered the Buffet serum and I ordered the Hand Chemistry youth complex cream.


----------



## dorcast

jellybebe said:


> Dr Jart Dermaclear micro milk peel, The Ordinary hyaluronic acid + B5 serum, and The Ordinary Vitamin C serum. Can't wait to try them all!





lettuceshop said:


> I just ordered from Deciem too! I ordered the Buffet serum and I ordered the Hand Chemistry youth complex cream.



I'll be curious to hear your thoughts on The Ordinary line, it's intriguing. I've been using Deciem Niod CAIS for a few weeks and I like it so far.  I just got the Hand Chemisty Retin Oil to use on  my body, but haven't opened it yet.


----------



## jellybebe

dorcast said:


> I'll be curious to hear your thoughts on The Ordinary line, it's intriguing. I've been using Deciem Niod CAIS for a few weeks and I like it so far.  I just got the Hand Chemisty Retin Oil to use on  my body, but haven't opened it yet.



I absolutely had to try The Ordinary as they are based in Toronto where I live. Their store is cute (they have 3 here) and reminded me a little bit of Aesop. The hyaluronic acid seemed comparable to the Skinceuticals/Mortar and Pestle products I use, and only a fraction of the price. The Vitamin C serum hurt initially. The package warns that it will cause tingling because of the high concentration of pure vitamin C, and my skin is sensitized from using a lot of Retin A for the past month. It wore off eventually. My skin looked pretty bright and clear this morning! So far so good. May go back today and purchase the Retinoid, as it is supposed to cause no irritation while delivering results, and I want to try the rose hip seed oil as the temperatures drop. At those prices there is really nothing to lose IMO.


----------



## clu13

PCA skin cleanser, eye cream and sunblock


----------



## dorcast

jellybebe said:


> I absolutely had to try The Ordinary as they are based in Toronto where I live. Their store is cute (they have 3 here) and reminded me a little bit of Aesop. The hyaluronic acid seemed comparable to the Skinceuticals/Mortar and Pestle products I use, and only a fraction of the price. The Vitamin C serum hurt initially. The package warns that it will cause tingling because of the high concentration of pure vitamin C, and my skin is sensitized from using a lot of Retin A for the past month. It wore off eventually. My skin looked pretty bright and clear this morning! So far so good. May go back today and purchase the Retinoid, as it is supposed to cause no irritation while delivering results, and I want to try the rose hip seed oil as the temperatures drop. At those prices there is really nothing to lose IMO.



I didn't realize they had a store, how fun. It would be nice to have someone advise in person for these products.   Thanks for the info. I use prescription Retin, but would like to try their hyaluronic. The Vitamin C would be good too, I just have a few things I have to finish up.  Let us know what else you try.


----------



## jellybebe

dorcast said:


> I didn't realize they had a store, how fun. It would be nice to have someone advise in person for these products.   Thanks for the info. I use prescription Retin, but would like to try their hyaluronic. The Vitamin C would be good too, I just have a few things I have to finish up.  Let us know what else you try.



Of course! I went back and purchased the Retinoid and the Rose hip seed oil. Tried the rose hip seed oil last night on top of everything as a night moisturizer, and it seemed to work well. No irritation, no excess oil. I have not tried the Retinoid yet.

Going to the store is a little bit overwhelming because they house all of the products from all the various lines there. Their "higher end" line Hylamide seems to have some nice products for decent prices too, including a vitamin C serum that was not white and pasty like the one from The Ordinary. It costs $38 CAD. However I think I will stick to my Skinceuticals Ferulic for daytime use for now. It might be a bit redundant to use a vitamin C serum twice a day, although I'm getting good results with the Ordinary's serum at night. I'll probably alternate between it and the Retinoid every other day. I have not tried the Retinoid yet but intend to do so tonight.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have tried the NIOD Flavanone masque & I do love it. On the fence about several of the other products .
Waiting to hear what others think about the CAIS. & the Retinoid..
Not sure about the retinoid product as I do use 111 retinoil which I do like. But perhaps when I finish might
give that a go.


----------



## lettuceshop

The Rose hip seed oil is on my wish list, I'll try it next order.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Christophe Robin Cleansing Purifying Scrub with Sea Salt. 

Just used it and it's pretty intense!


----------



## lettuceshop

Just got some ELEMIS goodies


----------



## Vix74

Younique Royalty Refining Day cream
Younique Royalty Night Cream
Younique lip Bon Bon in Raspberry Cheesecake
Younique lipstick in Ritzy
And 3 of the new Splash liquid lipsticks by Younique


----------



## lettuceshop

New Anastasia palette, hope it's the same quality as the modern renaissance


----------



## Sharon_Elizabet

Ora's Amazing Herbal Face Scrub and Urban Decay Naked Liquid Foundation


----------



## jellybebe

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Christophe Robin Cleansing Purifying Scrub with Sea Salt.
> 
> Just used it and it's pretty intense!



My fave shampoo! It really cleans your hair and scalp, and makes colour look better too somehow. So glad Sephora now carries it because it was impossible to find before.


----------



## jellybebe

lettuceshop said:


> The Rose hip seed oil is on my wish list, I'll try it next order.



I quite like it so far. It smells like regular oil, but it feels nice on the skin and seems to absorb rather than just sit on top. Have not really noticed any increased cell turnover properties but my skin always feels nice the next morning.


----------



## Love Of My Life

jellybebe said:


> My fave shampoo! It really cleans your hair and scalp, and makes colour look better too somehow. So glad Sephora now carries it because it was impossible to find before.




It is sold at SFA, (on line) BeautyHabit & several other places as well..

Christophe Robin products are really good... Have you ever tried Leonor Greyl?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Sharon_Elizabet said:


> Ora's Amazing Herbal Face Scrub and Urban Decay Naked Liquid Foundation


I've heard really good things about the UD foundation but haven't tried it out for myself, how do you like it?


----------



## jellybebe

hotshot said:


> It is sold at SFA, (on line) BeautyHabit & several other places as well..
> 
> Christophe Robin products are really good... Have you ever tried Leonor Greyl?



Yes I used to buy from beautyhabit, they are quite good. But there is nothing more annoying than paying shipping and duties for cosmetics. 

No I have not tried Leonor Grey, are the products comparable?


----------



## jellybebe

Got Charlotte Tilbury's the retoucher to use instead of my cushion compact. I was not overly impressed with YSL Touche Eclat despite all the rave reviews but the Retoucher seems promising.


----------



## Love Of My Life

jellybebe said:


> Yes I used to buy from beautyhabit, they are quite good. But there is nothing more annoying than paying shipping and duties for cosmetics.
> 
> No I have not tried Leonor Grey, are the products comparable?



I'm a big fan of Leonor Greyl especially the  Shampoo Reviviscence.. very hydrating for dry hair & color treated hair
I also use LG hair oil & deep conditioner treatment as well
When I'm in Paris always top by for a hair treatment
I use Christophe Robin's products in the summer as they work well for me
And agree that shipping & duties are annoying.. lucky these products are now available in the US
& love BeautyHabit as shipping is free over a certain amount
Also like reading about the reviews on VioletGrey


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

jellybebe said:


> My fave shampoo! It really cleans your hair and scalp, and makes colour look better too somehow. So glad Sephora now carries it because it was impossible to find before.



Yes . I use the purple mask on my bleach blonde hair too. His stuff is expensive, but super high quality.


----------



## lettuceshop

I recently purchased the  Illuminage pillow case and have to say I'm really loving the benefits of what it does to my hair, haven't noticed any benefits to my skin yet, other than no face creases.


----------



## reginaPhalange

lettuceshop said:


> I recently purchased the  Illuminage pillow case and have to say I'm really loving the benefits of what it does to my hair, haven't noticed any benefits to my skin yet, other than no face creases.


That's good to hear, I've read the reviews but don't know anyone personally whose used it


----------



## Love Of My Life

lettuceshop said:


> I recently purchased the  Illuminage pillow case and have to say I'm really loving the benefits of what it does to my hair, haven't noticed any benefits to my skin yet, other than no face creases.



NO face  creases is good.. going to take a closer look at this pillow as it does get really good reviews


----------



## lettuceshop

hotshot said:


> NO face  creases is good.. going to take a closer look at this pillow as it does get really good reviews



I know you can get the same benefits from sleeping on a silk pillow case. Skin improvements are supposedly visible after 4 weeks so we'll see if that claim is true.


----------



## kells1983

I just received the MAC "Look in a Box" in Nude from Nordstrom.... LOVING all of the items and I've never tried the Fluidline before, so getting it for basically free is a bonus (in case I hate it)!


----------



## Cw8307

Babor facial line.  If you do not know it you need to.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cw8307 said:


> Babor facial line.  If you do not know it you need to.



They had a wonder spa I remember in Palm Beach years ago... haven't heard much about the products
Going to do a google search now.. see them at Babor.com & EDC skincare
What products do you like & why?
Thanks


----------



## Cw8307

hotshot said:


> They had a wonder spa I remember in Palm Beach years ago... haven't heard much about the products
> Where are you finding their products, if you don't mind me asking
> Going to do a google search now



We get our products are a salon in Lancaster PA. You can find Babor on Amazon.  It would be nice to get a facial first so you know what you need. I get the oily skin products and my wife gets the sensitive products but we share many items.


----------



## jellybebe

Restocked on Philosophy's renewed hope in a jar masque, which I absolutely love. I also picked up some more Deciem products since I'm now obsessed: the Hylamide SubQ anti-age serum and Hand Chemistry Pro-repair skincare for hands


----------



## Arlene619

Purchased the MUF artist palette volume 1, Shiseido blotting papers, a few MAC eyeshadows, restocking on my Shiseido Facial cotton and Lancome BiFacils eye makeup remover. Chanel No5 L'eau.


----------



## lettuceshop

jellybebe said:


> Restocked on Philosophy's renewed hope in a jar masque, which I absolutely love. I also picked up some more Deciem products since I'm now obsessed: the Hylamide SubQ anti-age serum and Hand Chemistry Pro-repair skincare for hands



Love that hand cream it's everything it's cracked up to be, I will be ordering a full size one in a few weeks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

[QUO

TE="jellybebe, post: 30718219, member: 38862"]Restocked on Philosophy's renewed hope in a jar masque, which I absolutely love. I also picked up some more Deciem products since I'm now obsessed: the Hylamide SubQ anti-age serum and Hand Chemistry Pro-repair skincare for hands[/QUOTE]

I'm using the NIOD flavanove masque which I love (part of the Deciem company)


----------



## Fran0421

Dior highlight and contour stick- I love it


----------



## lettuceshop

Fran0421 said:


> Dior highlight and contour stick- I love it



I have this in the lightest shade, I love it, bought one for my daughter too!


----------



## Fran0421

lettuceshop said:


> I have this in the lightest shade, I love it, bought one for my daughter too!


 The highlight shade is so beautiful, lit from within look.


----------



## lettuceshop

My new order came from The Abnormal beauty company. I'm going to try the high amino shampoo and I got some Retin oil for the body.


----------



## dorcast

lettuceshop said:


> My new order came from The Abnormal beauty company. I'm going to try the high amino shampoo and I got some Retin oil for the body.



I got that oil too, but haven't tried it yet.  I need to finish a couple of things first. 

I just got a order from Leahlani -  the Honey Love, Mermaid Mask, and Champagne Serum.


----------



## clydekiwi

Livia1 said:


> but I did try the Eye Mask and it is fantastic



Does it help with puffiness


----------



## Livia1

clydekiwi said:


> Does it help with puffiness


I'm sorry, I really couldn't say because I don't get puffy eyes.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

My most recent beauty purchase consisted of Korean skincare: collagen cream, bee venom cream, peptide serum and anti blemish tincture, all by Mizon. I just love that brand.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

My recent Chanel haul.... Got the Lait Confort, the No. 5 Body Wash (yes I am a dude, and yes I like using this for the shower, it is oddly relaxing and calming, just what I need), then I got my second bottle of La Solution 10 de Chanel, the Hydra Beauty Micro Gel Yeux and the Rouge Coco Baume for my lips. The Sublimage is just a very generous sample of something I don't know and haven't tried yet. 

Also in the mail, I got my first Snail Mucus and Bee Venom products from Benton (the Essence and the Steam Cream) - have noticed a huge improvement in my acne scars already and I have been using these for under a week!


----------



## sunglow

OPI Rich & Brazilian
MAC 170 brush
Murad Hydro-Dynamic Ultimate Moisture
Anastasia Beverly Hills lip gloss in Tara


----------



## luvprada

Stila lip plumper


----------



## j19

Soap, foot cream and hand cream from L'Occitane


----------



## roundandround

Today

Chanel Allure Homme for the hubby
Chanel No5 The Body Oil for me


----------



## Alliekatt29

T3 Bodywaver
Drunk Elephant travel size sets
Kylie burgundy palette
Lorac MegaPro3
Anastasia Mario palette


----------



## sunglow

Most of my Sephora VIB sale haul


----------



## clydekiwi

sunglow said:


> Most of my Sephora VIB sale haul
> View attachment 3521218
> View attachment 3521220
> View attachment 3521221



I like ole henriksen [emoji106]


----------



## reginaPhalange

clydekiwi said:


> I like ole henriksen [emoji106]


The Truth Sugar Glow Polishing Mask is amazing and it smells delicious[emoji5]


----------



## clydekiwi

reginaPhalange said:


> The Truth Sugar Glow Polishing Mask is amazing and it smells delicious[emoji5]



I have to try it


----------



## luvprada

First aid ultra repair cream


----------



## reginaPhalange

luvprada said:


> First aid ultra repair cream


It's a life saver in the colder months, I received a tube in a sample bag a couple months ago and bought the set during the Rouge sale[emoji5]


----------



## Arlene619

luvprada said:


> First aid ultra repair cream





reginaPhalange said:


> It's a life saver in the colder months, I received a tube in a sample bag a couple months ago and bought the set during the Rouge sale[emoji5]


It's the best lotion I've tried. I like it more than caudalie and l'occitane.


----------



## mcb100

Stress Relief bubble bath from Bath & Body Works (actually really like the smell of this.))
Victoria's Secret body mist in Love Spell
Victoria's Secret body mist in Rush (Just got this for the sake of trying a new scent, but I don't like it. I am only using it up for the sake of paying money for it. Love Spell, however, is not bad but a lot of V.S.'s new mists that I'm seeing just smell purely like alcohol, like that harsh alcohol used in perfume except without any other scents to it. When I went to get some new body mists as i am pro smelling good all of the time, they really only had one line of scents to choose from, which I believe is the newer line so I couldn't really pick from that much.)


----------



## reginaPhalange

mcb100 said:


> Stress Relief bubble bath from Bath & Body Works (actually really like the smell of this.))
> Victoria's Secret body mist in Love Spell
> Victoria's Secret body mist in Rush (Just got this for the sake of trying a new scent, but I don't like it. I am only using it up for the sake of paying money for it. Love Spell, however, is not bad but a lot of V.S.'s new mists that I'm seeing just smell purely like alcohol, like that harsh alcohol used in perfume except without any other scents to it. When I went to get some new body mists as i am pro smelling good all of the time, they really only had one line of scents to choose from, which I believe is the newer line so I couldn't really pick from that much.)


I like their stress relief line, the candle was a staple for me throughout university!


----------



## Arlene619

Just bought my favorite Nest candles.. sorry not sure if that's considered beauty purchases lol. The skinstore is having a 20% sale now, also purchased my favorite B&B soaps, the whole store was buy 3 get 3 free.[emoji16]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford lips & boys (Mitchell Thomas, Nicholas, Christopher & Evan)


----------



## reginaPhalange

hotshot said:


> Tom Ford lips & boys (Mitchell Thomas, Nicholas, Christopher & Evan)


I love the colour Christopher but ended up returning it. I wish the consistency of these lipsticks were more matte/opaque.


----------



## reginaPhalange

IMATS 2016 - Toronto (October)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Sephora F&F Sale (October)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Sephora Rouge Sale (November)


----------



## Vix74

A couple of these bundles from Younique, during their 7 days of special deals. ❤️


----------



## jellybebe

Drunk Elephant lala retro cream 
Drunk elephant peekee and juju cleansing bars 
Dr Jart Dermaclear micro foam cleanser
Anastasia Beverly Hills Darkside gel eyeliner 
Dior gel eyeliner
RMS Beauty magic luminizer


----------



## AuroraVenus

ABH brow wiz

Neutrogena revitalizing lip balm; hydro boost hydrating gel; ultra light cleansing oil


----------



## GhstDreamer

Since November: 

Urban Decay Naked Ultra nourishing lipgloss 
Urban Decay glide on eye pencil with sharpener
Hourglass mood exposure blush
Hourglass diffused heat blush
Caudalie Mincellar cleanser
Tarte lights camera lashes mascara
Makeup4ever mascara
Tarte holiday set brushes
Too faced concealer
Dior addict ultra gloss
Loccitane moisturizers
Bite beauty moochi multistick

Sent from my SM-T560NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mcb100

Moroccan Oil brand hydrating conditioner
Moroccan Oil brand hydrating shampoo
Moroccan Oil brand heat protector 
Moroccan Oil brand styling gel

I'm really hoping that these products work well, as I haven't used them yet (I just bought them today), and I always prefer brands like that that I can buy discounted at The Cosmoprof. That way I'm saving money in the long run. There was another brand I wanted to try instead but Cosmoprof didn't have it and I said I'll try this brand instead, because If I were to buy that other brand on it's own (not at Cosmoprof), it would be so much more money. Lol


----------



## Arlene619

Heard nothing but great reviews about these, I'm excited to try, they were only 2.50 for two![emoji108]


----------



## luvprada

Hourglass primer


----------



## the_comfortista

Urban Decay's Full Spectrum eyeshadow palette. The colors are sooo pretty! I've been having so much fun experimenting with them!


----------



## Arlene619

luvprada said:


> Hourglass primer


Would this primer work with powder foundation?


----------



## Fran0421

Tarte tarteist pro glow palette 
Mac lipstick in really me


----------



## reginaPhalange




----------



## March786

My latest an absolute favourite palette


----------



## nvie

Chanel Beauty Christmas presents for colleagues.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I went a little crazy around Black Friday and Cyber Monday!

YSL





Lancôme and Urban Decay





Burberry





Nars


----------



## fendifemale

Pearlier- White Almond giftset (shower cream, body cream, handcream)
Plus I picked up a bunch of bday perks from Ulta, Sephora, Bareminerals, HSN.


----------



## luvprada

Arlene619 said:


> Would this primer work with powder foundation?



I'm sorry I only use liquid foundation so don't know how well it would work


----------



## the_comfortista

Besame vanilla brightening powder


----------



## sunglow

Nars Casino bronzer
Becca blushes in Sweet Pea and Nightingale
Nyx Matte Setting Spray
Alba Botanica Hawaiian Detox Cleanser
Drunk Elephant Nightbright set


----------



## dorcast

Zelens Power D Drops
Kate Sommerville Nourish moisturizer


----------



## Livia1

Pestle and Mortar Superstar Retinol Night Oil

Yu Ling Jade Roller

Love both!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Let me know what you think of the roller as there is another one I was considering..
(BeautyBioscience)
Thanks


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> Let me know what you think of the roller as there is another one I was considering..
> (BeautyBioscience)
> Thanks



I've only had it for two weeks so I can't really comment on long term effects but I really like it!
The shape of the stone makes it perfect for the face and even the eye erea. Plus the jade is quite cold even when you store it at room temperature so it feels very refreshing.
I use it about 20 minuts after I've put on the Superstar oil etc. and it helps the oil/serum to sink into my skin.


----------



## jellybebe

Too faced sweet peach eyeshadow palette
Too faced sweet peach lip gloss in true peach


----------



## LolaCalifornia

jellybebe said:


> Too faced sweet peach eyeshadow palette
> Too faced sweet peach lip gloss in true peach



I got the sweet peach eyeshadow palette too (as a Xmas gift). I love it! How are you liking it?


----------



## jellybebe

LolaCalifornia said:


> I got the sweet peach eyeshadow palette too (as a Xmas gift). I love it! How are you liking it?



Haven't tried it yet. [emoji5] But I will, very soon!


----------



## ScottyGal

Tanya Burr makeup palettes


----------



## AlyssaA

My most recent purchases. I adore Good Genes, such a good product - definitely worth the hype. Totally over my Brow Wiz, and a little disappointed with both Becca products.


----------



## idalotta.s

I don't have a pic right now since I unpacked them already, but here's what I got:

Lumene (Finnish semi-high end brand) facial oil, nurturing serum and new serum foundation.
Maybelline Matte Maker compact powder
Two makeup sponges for baking.

Just ordered All Day Luminous Weightless Foundation and Pressed Powder from NARS. Hope to get them soon!


----------



## chelseavrb

Just got Laura Mercier face illuminator in Devotion.  I fell in love with the color and shimmer but i've heard a lot about it fading pretty fast so fingers crossed it lasts.


----------



## mcb100

Tarte Amazonian Clay 12 Hour Foundation
Say Yes To Berries Age Refreshing facial wipes x 2


----------



## jellybebe

Just ordered another tube of Dr Jart Ceramidin cream as I'm concerned that the Drunk Elephant Lala retro cream is making me break out, although I'm not sure. I also took a chance and ordered the Too Faced Sweet Peach highlighter palette. The online reviews are mixed, with most people complaining that the pigmentation is not that great. However I like subtle makeup so this might work well for me.


----------



## beauty k addict

chanel LE le lift + gentle hydrating toner + LE coco code blush harmony


----------



## Livia1

May Lindstrom The Blue Cocoon & The Youth Dew


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> May Lindstrom The Blue Cocoon & The Youth Dew
> 
> View attachment 3569424



You will love the blue cocoon & for an extra layer of hydration you can use under your moisturizer 
( I also use it when over retinol as well)
Let me know if you don't mind what you think about the Youth Dew


----------



## dorcast

Tammy Fender Intensive Repair Balm


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> You will love the blue cocoon & for an extra layer of hydration you can use under your moisturizer
> ( I also use it when over retinol as well)
> Let me know if you don't mind what you think about the Youth Dew



Well, I certainly hope I am going to love the blue cocoon at that price 
I had a month long flu in December so my skin needs a little extra love and care, that is why I got it.

I have actually had the Youth Dew for about a month. It was a (crazy, full size) gift with purchase from Cultbeauty's best of the year goodiebag. At first, even though I thought it smelled and felt lovely, I didn't really expect to love it since it doesn't have any actives. I was also a little worried that the essential oils could be too much for my sometimes sensitive skin.
At first I only used it as a night treatment on nights when I didn't use either retinol or glycolic acid and I would wake up with such lovely and soft skin, clearer even. Since it was about -12°C here last week, I started using 2-3 drops under my moisturizer which was perfect and added a lovely glow to my skin. I don't know how to explain it but the Youth Dew seem to just balance my skin perfectly. And less is definitely more!

I used the Blue Cocoon last night and am using it again today as I'm staying home. It makes my skin feel very soft and has already calmed some redness. But whereas the Youth Dew sinks into my skin perfectly, the Blue Cocoon is aptly named because to me, it feels like a protective layer on the skin which is nice at night or today, when I'm staying in but it would be too much for me to wear under makeup.
The Blue cocoon is definitely a healing balm to calm irritated skin etc. Whereas I can use the Youth Dew day and night.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> Well, I certainly hope I am going to love the blue cocoon at that price
> I had a month long flu in December so my skin needs a little extra love and care, that is why I got it.
> 
> I have actually had the Youth Dew for about a month. It was a (crazy, full size) gift with purchase from Cultbeauty's best of the year goodiebag. At first, even though I thought it smelled and felt lovely, I didn't really expect to love it since it doesn't have any actives. I was also a little worried that the essential oils could be too much for my sometimes sensitive skin.
> At first I only used it as a night treatment on nights when I didn't use either retinol or glycolic acid and I would wake up with such lovely and soft skin, clearer even. Since it was about -12°C here last week, I started using 2-3 drops under my moisturizer which was perfect and added a lovely glow to my skin. I don't know how to explain it but the Youth Dew seem to just balance my skin perfectly. And less is definitely more!
> 
> I used the Blue Cocoon last night and am using it again today as I'm staying home. It makes my skin feel very soft and has already calmed some redness. But whereas the Youth Dew sinks into my skin perfectly, the Blue Cocoon is aptly named because to me, it feels like a protective layer on the skin which is nice at night or today, when I'm staying in but it would be too much for me to wear under makeup.
> The Blue cocoon is definitely a healing balm to calm irritated skin etc. Whereas I can use the Youth Dew day and night.



Agree it is very soothing & calming. 
Hope you know to use it on moist skin.. It spreads easier & I use it also after my retinol & with night cream
Enjoy it!!


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> Agree it is very soothing & calming.
> Hope you know to use it on moist skin.. It spreads easier & I use it also after my retinol & with night cream
> Enjoy it!!



Yes, absolutely on moist skin but it just doesn't sink into my skin quite as lovely as the Youth Dew. But again, I've only used it twice


----------



## fendifemale

Boots No7 Hot Cloth Cleanser +
(Free nail polish & lipstick- Pillarbox)
No7 High Shine Crayons- Tickle & Berry
EcoTools fan brush
Lorac- Tails & Top Hats palette
WetnWild Photofocus concealer- Med Tawny
Rimmel lipstick- Cheeky Coral
Benefit Rollerlash mini- black
Juicy Couture giftset- Viva la Juicy
(Free Becca sample highlighter- Opal)


----------



## Arlene619

Kat Von D lock it brightening powder- peach
Kat Von D lock it setting spray
First Aid beauty Lip therapy 
Clinique moisture surge gel lotion


----------



## gatorpooh

My latest purchases

I also picked up a Foreo Luna. I was really close to VIB Rouge status and that purchase put me over the $1000 mark for the year.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Livia1 said:


> Well, I certainly hope I am going to love the blue cocoon at that price
> I had a month long flu in December so my skin needs a little extra love and care, that is why I got it.
> 
> I have actually had the Youth Dew for about a month. It was a (crazy, full size) gift with purchase from Cultbeauty's best of the year goodiebag. At first, even though I thought it smelled and felt lovely, I didn't really expect to love it since it doesn't have any actives. I was also a little worried that the essential oils could be too much for my sometimes sensitive skin.
> At first I only used it as a night treatment on nights when I didn't use either retinol or glycolic acid and I would wake up with such lovely and soft skin, clearer even. Since it was about -12°C here last week, I started using 2-3 drops under my moisturizer which was perfect and added a lovely glow to my skin. I don't know how to explain it but the Youth Dew seem to just balance my skin perfectly. And less is definitely more!
> 
> I used the Blue Cocoon last night and am using it again today as I'm staying home. It makes my skin feel very soft and has already calmed some redness. But whereas the Youth Dew sinks into my skin perfectly, the Blue Cocoon is aptly named because to me, it feels like a protective layer on the skin which is nice at night or today, when I'm staying in but it would be too much for me to wear under makeup.
> The Blue cocoon is definitely a healing balm to calm irritated skin etc. Whereas I can use the Youth Dew day and night.



I've been very curious about the Youth Dew and wondered how it worked under makeup and with sensitive skin. It appears I should go ahead and give it a try.


----------



## Livia1

Sweet Fire said:


> I've been very curious about the Youth Dew and wondered how it worked under makeup and with sensitive skin. It appears I should go ahead and give it a try.



I am utterly in love with The Youth Dew! It is gorgeous and I will definitely repurchase.
I will also add, that I am very much loving The Blue Cocoon now that I figured out how to use it. I started by using very little and massaging it into damp skin and I found out that I actually need to use even less and on wet skin. It is lovely!


----------



## Karheart

Order Summary
  theBalm – INSTAIN Blush - Houndstooth
No Color / OS / OS
Final Sale – This item is not returnable.
Ships in 2 - 3 weeks from order date.
When this event ends, this item is sent from the brand to HauteLook, and then from HauteLook to you.







 Qty 1 $11.00
 theBalm – DownBoy - Blush/Shadow
No Color / OS / OS
Final Sale – This item is not returnable.
Ships in 2 - 3 weeks from order date.
When this event ends, this item is sent from the brand to HauteLook, and then from HauteLook to you.






 Qty 1 $10.50
 theBalm – Cindy-Lou Manizer - Highlighter/Shadow
No Color / OS / OS
Final Sale – This item is not returnable.
Ships in 2 - 3 weeks from order date.
When this event ends, this item is sent from the brand to HauteLook, and then from HauteLook to you.






 Qty 1 $12.00


----------



## reginaPhalange

Ordered these last month and have been using the soaps interchangeably over the last 3 weeks - really loving them, especially since the ingredients are natural, organic, and active (no fillers)


----------



## Arlene619

I ended up purchasing all three shades of the kvd brightening powder and her setting spray. I love the spray more than the ud all nighter. The peach shade was a let down, that was the shade recommended for my skin tone, but unfortunately it didn't do any brightening, the lightest shade worked perfectly on my tan skin.


----------



## Arlene619

Picked these up after receiving samples, the shampoo and conditioner works great, leaves my hair soft and silky. I will alternate between the two brands.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Marie Veronique retinol serum
001 skincare (lavendar & rose damascena mists)
001 skincare marine serum, masque & scrub
cle de peau sunblock 50


----------



## aa12

Livia1 said:


> May Lindstrom The Blue Cocoon & The Youth Dew
> 
> View attachment 3569424


are you still liking these products? I have been contemplating taking the plunge on some of May's products? Would love any thoughts  I had heard blue cocoon is great for combination/acne prone skin, but unsure how it would work


----------



## Livia1

aa12 said:


> are you still liking these products? I have been contemplating taking the plunge on some of May's products? Would love any thoughts  I had heard blue cocoon is great for combination/acne prone skin, but unsure how it would work



Yes, I am absolutely loving both!
As I wrote in an ealier post, I found out that the Blue Cocoon works best (for me) if I use it on wet skin as in spray your face with evian spray and then add the Blue Cocoon and only use very little. It hydrates and plumps, like nothing I've tried and I swear it healed a scar in two days. I had accidentally cut myself AND picked at the scar  and nothing was helping but this stuff did!

The Youth Dew is amazing! I am absolutely loving it. One pump is more than enough for the entire face and neck. I sometimes use just a few drops under my moisturizer but I actually prefer to use it on its own, day or night. Maybe with a little Blue Cocoon on top (about an hour later) just because


----------



## missconvy

gatorpooh said:


> My latest purchases
> 
> I also picked up a Foreo Luna. I was really close to VIB Rouge status and that purchase put me over the $1000 mark for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573196




Looooooove good genes!


----------



## fendifemale

Too Faced Peach Oil gloss- Papa Don't Peach


----------



## Sweet Fire

Ouidad Whipped Curls conditioner
Shea Moisture honey mask
Shea moisture 10 n 1 smoothie
Shea moisture High porosity gel
Shea Moisture Black Castrol oil shampoo
Oribe Curl control cream


----------



## gatorpooh

Guerlain Lingerie De Peau 
Marc Jacobs Highliner Gel Eyeliner
Sephora Airbrush Blush
Beauty Blender
Sephora PRO Tightline Liner
Benefit Goof Proof Brow Pencil


----------



## missconvy

Soleil Tan de Chanel


----------



## Karheart

*Blush La Rose - Absolutely Rose Color Collection*
*




*


----------



## Livia1

de Mamiel Restorative Facial Cleansing Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> de Mamiel Restorative Facial Cleansing Balm
> 
> View attachment 3606495



I'm a big fan of de Mamiel cleansing balm , her seasonal facial oils & she has just released a mist which I just adore..
Let us know what you think..


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> I'm a big fan of de Mamiel cleansing balm , her seasonal facial oils & she has just released a mist which I just adore..
> Let us know what you think..



I have read so many postitive things about this and when you mentioned you like this, I thought it must be good 
Can't wait to try it. Her seasonal oils looks really nice too!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> I have read so many postitive things about this and when you mentioned you like this, I thought it must be good
> Can't wait to try it. Her seasonal oils looks really nice too!



As I said, I love the line . I have tried all the seasonal oils & my favorites are fall & winter.
My skin needs that extra nourishment & I use those seasonal oils
The botanique line is also outstanding ( elixir, cleansing oil, sunblock & the new mist)
Her cleansing cloths are in a league of their own, IMo
For me, the BSP is so good it makes sense for me to buy the products.


----------



## dotty8

Dior nail polish 'Early' - from the spring collection


----------



## j19

Louis Vuitton Rose des Vents perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

j19 said:


> Louis Vuitton Rose des Vents perfume
> View attachment 3612488
> View attachment 3612489



Lovely scent & packaging


----------



## j19

hotshot said:


> Lovely scent & packaging


Thank you


----------



## j19

Guerlain Superlips


----------



## terebina786

Just bought the Cover FX Illuminating setting spray.  I can't wait to use it!


----------



## reginaPhalange

terebina786 said:


> Just bought the Cover FX Illuminating setting spray.  I can't wait to use it!


I've put myself on a major makeup ban this year but I cannot wait to check out this setting spray and the new powder highlight palettes by cover fx in person[emoji7] Have you had a chance to use the setting spray yet?


----------



## terebina786

reginaPhalange said:


> I've put myself on a major makeup ban this year but I cannot wait to check out this setting spray and the new powder highlight palettes by cover fx in person[emoji7] Have you had a chance to use the setting spray yet?


No not yet... it's being delivered today so I'm excited to use it this weekend.  I'm a highlighter junkie so I'm also waiting for the new ABH palette


----------



## reginaPhalange

terebina786 said:


> No not yet... it's being delivered today so I'm excited to use it this weekend.  I'm a highlighter junkie so I'm also waiting for the new ABH palette


I hope the new ABH palette is like the original glow kits and not like the ultimate glow kit they released over the holidays - I loved the colours on my skintone but they were more glitter than glow[emoji20] There's tons of highlighters coming out this spring/summer from so many brands like abh, tarte, cover fx, marc jacobs, kylie jenner's brand, urban decay, etc. Which ones are you most excited to try?

ETA: We may even see Kanye release some highlighters in the future [emoji15]


----------



## Arlene619

Finally finished my la mer eye cream, used it for six months, it does a great job of moisturizing my under eye area and it absorbs quickly, but it hasn't done anything for my dark under eye circles.. so I'm going to try Chanel and see if that works for me. I'm hoping it does because it's almost $100 cheaper for the same amount of product . [emoji38]


----------



## CrazyCool01

have 


terebina786 said:


> No not yet... it's being delivered today so I'm excited to use it this weekend.  I'm a highlighter junkie so I'm also waiting for the new ABH palette


you tried the new highlighters from Stila  they are divine


----------



## Rachel965

Macys is having an amazing Dior GWP!!! Get on it fast.


----------



## Theren

My newest makeup haul!! Brow kit, highlighter creme, four sparkle powder shadows, and two lip color sticks...


----------



## Sweet Fire

I've been using the Chanel eye cream for a couple weeks and I love it! I didn't have very bad darkness however it did brighten the area not only under eye but on my eyelids as well which were actually darker than my under area. So depending on how severe your darkness is, it will help brighten. I like the eye cream so much, I went back and got the face cream as well. 





Arlene619 said:


> Finally finished my la mer eye cream, used it for six months, it does a great job of moisturizing my under eye area and it absorbs quickly, but it hasn't done anything for my dark under eye circles.. so I'm going to try Chanel and see if that works for me. I'm hoping it does because it's almost $100 cheaper for the same amount of product . [emoji38]
> View attachment 3617455


----------



## sunglow

Ren Ultra Moisture Day Cream
Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm
Botanic Farm Salmon Egg Hydrogel Eye Patches
Yes to Cotton Facial Wipes
Pixi Glow Mist
Andalou Naturals Apricot Probiotic Cleansing Milk


----------



## Livia1

Stocked up at the duty-free shop.


----------



## Livia1

Obsessed with Vintner's Daughter


----------



## dorcast

Livia1 said:


> Obsessed with Vintner's Daughter
> 
> [/ATTACH]



 Me too!   I'm on my 4th bottle.  I alternate nights between prescription Retin and Lotion P50, and use Vintners over both.


----------



## Livia1

dorcast said:


> Me too!   I'm on my 4th bottle.  I alternate nights between prescription Retin and Lotion P50, and use Vintners over both.



It's so lovely, for the first month I have used it twice a day  almost every day  Every night it was like Retinol Oil, Glycolic Acid or Vintner's ... and Vintner's won every time.


----------



## aa12

Livia1 said:


> It's so lovely, for the first month I have used it twice a day  almost every day  Every night it was like Retinol Oil, Glycolic Acid or Vintner's ... and Vintner's won every time.


I have been wanting to try this, now I may have to!


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## Alliekatt29

Skincare - all from The Ordinary:
Alpha Arbutin 2% + HA
AHA 30% + BHA 2% Peeling Solution
Advanced Retinoid 2%
Buffet
Glycolic 7% Toning Solution
Marula Oil
Rose Hip Oil
Squalene

Makeup:
Anastasia x Nicole G and Aurora Glow Kits
Cover FX drops in Blossom, Halo, Rose Gold, and Sunlight
Jouer Rose Gold and Topaz highlighters, Skinny Dip lip topper and Papaye lip cream 
Laura Geller Diamond Dust Gelato Swirl Highlighter

(Yes, a bit highlighter crazy )


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> Skincare - all from The Ordinary:
> Alpha Arbutin 2% + HA
> AHA 30% + BHA 2% Peeling Solution
> Advanced Retinoid 2%
> Buffet
> Glycolic 7% Toning Solution
> Marula Oil
> Rose Hip Oil
> Squalene
> 
> Makeup:
> Anastasia x Nicole G and Aurora Glow Kits
> Cover FX drops in Blossom, Halo, Rose Gold, and Sunlight
> Jouer Rose Gold and Topaz highlighters, Skinny Dip lip topper and Papaye lip cream
> Laura Geller Diamond Dust Gelato Swirl Highlighter
> 
> (Yes, a bit highlighter crazy )


The Cover FX highlighter drops are amazing, I wanna try the rose gold one and also get their new highlight palettes!


----------



## Alliekatt29

reginaPhalange said:


> The Cover FX highlighter drops are amazing, I wanna try the rose gold one and also get their new highlight palettes!


Yes, they are awesome!  I didn't have any and then I saw the hoopla about Halo and went crazy buying four.  I also want Sunkissed but that has been OOS for awhile now.  

I wish the Anastasia NG glow kit had a nice shimmery and not glittery glow like the Cover FX drops.  I have a feeling Aurora will be glittery, too, but I still bought it.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> Yes, they are awesome!  I didn't have any and then I saw the hoopla about Halo and went crazy buying four.  I also want Sunkissed but that has been OOS for awhile now.
> 
> I wish the Anastasia NG glow kit had a nice shimmery and not glittery glow like the Cover FX drops.  I have a feeling Aurora will be glittery, too, but I still bought it.


The old ABH glow kits (That Glow, Gleam, and Sun Dipped) had a similar metallic glow to the Cover FX drops, unlike the newer ABH glow kits which I personally found too glittery for my liking. I bought the Ultimate Glow Kit during the fall/winter sale but ended up using it for my eyes instead, there's too much fallout. There's so many great highlight products that were recently released (the new Cover FX Drops and palettes, the MJ Coconut Gel Highlighter) or that are going to be released soon (the Huda Beauty 3D Highlighter Palettes) that I can't decide whether I need them all or not!


----------



## Alliekatt29

reginaPhalange said:


> The old ABH glow kits (That Glow, Gleam, and Sun Dipped) had a similar metallic glow to the Cover FX drops, unlike the newer ABH glow kits which I personally found too glittery for my liking. I bought the Ultimate Glow Kit during the fall/winter sale but ended up using it for my eyes instead, there's too much fallout. There's so many great highlight products that were recently released (the new Cover FX Drops and palettes, the MJ Coconut Gel Highlighter) or that are going to be released soon (the Huda Beauty 3D Highlighter Palettes) that I can't decide whether I need them all or not!


Yeah, I wish I had some of the older glow kits as many have said that formula was nicer.  If Aurora is a glitter bomb, too, it will be my last glow kit until they change the formula.  The Nicole G one is even too glittery for my eyes and all the colors just look too white on me and I'm around NC25.  Temptalia made it look so nice and it swatches well on my arm but it's awful on my face.  Not much color, just glitter.  The one thing I love about it is the packaging - very pretty.

I almost bought the MJ coconut one but decided against it because I'm more into pink/peach highlighters.  It looked nice, though.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Skincare from Estee Lauder Outlet & Origins Haul from their website during the F&F in February:
	

		
			
		

		
	



L'Oreal Warehouse Sale Haul:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Tarte F&F Sale:


----------



## j19

Dior Lip Glow Pomade


----------



## CrazyCool01

Clarins Multi Active range moisturizer and eye cream ..


----------



## Love Of My Life

BeautyBioscience retinosyn 45


----------



## AuroraVenus

Too Faced Natural Love eyeshadow palette - just gorgeous! Worth the money for sure


----------



## terebina786

Huda Beauty Golden Sands highlight palette.  I just got it today and I was swatching them at at work so far I like it because there's no glitter - just a really nice highlight.  It kind of reminds of MAC's Extra Dimension skinfinish - shine without the glitter.


----------



## reginaPhalange

terebina786 said:


> Huda Beauty Golden Sands highlight palette.  I just got it today and I was swatching them at at work so far I like it because there's no glitter - just a really nice highlight.  It kind of reminds of MAC's Extra Dimension skinfinish - shine without the glitter.


Exciting to hear they're not glittery - I prefer a metallic/luminous finish. Out of curiosity did you get charged duties on the purchase either up front or after it shipped, or was it in Canadian dollars?


----------



## terebina786

reginaPhalange said:


> Exciting to hear they're not glittery - I prefer a metallic/luminous finish. Out of curiosity did you get charged duties on the purchase either up front or after it shipped, or was it in Canadian dollars?



They ship via DHL so I definitely got charged after it shipped.  $41 for two palettes so it wasn't terrible.. Maybe I'm just used to duties/taxes as apart of life lol.


----------



## reginaPhalange

terebina786 said:


> They ship via DHL so I definitely got charged after it shipped.  $41 for two palettes so it wasn't terrible.. Maybe I'm just used to duties/taxes as apart of life lol.


Hmm, maybe I'll hold off for a bit to see if they eventually come to Sephora, I recently bought quite a bit of makeup/skincare during the "sale" at Sephora so I can definitely wait. I did pick up several Huda Beauty Liquid Lipsticks though, they smell divine!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel #6 lip crayon
Eve Lom Brightening cream


----------



## rugchomp

They're mostly lippies from Kylie, Huda and Kat Von D.


----------



## terebina786

reginaPhalange said:


> Hmm, maybe I'll hold off for a bit to see if they eventually come to Sephora, I recently bought quite a bit of makeup/skincare during the "sale" at Sephora so I can definitely wait. I did pick up several Huda Beauty Liquid Lipsticks though, they smell divine!


I actually like her liquid lipsticks the best.  They aren't the longest lasting but I can't stand the "dried on paint" of the other brands.


----------



## reginaPhalange

terebina786 said:


> I actually like her liquid lipsticks the best.  They aren't the longest lasting but I can't stand the "dried on paint" of the other brands.


The formula of them is similar to the Tarte Creamy Matte Lip Paints, which are also soft and not drying like most other formulas. I find the ABH ones tend to dry up in certain colours but wearing the ABH lip primer underneath always helps!


----------



## fendifemale

Fiona Stiles lip crayon- Rialto (50% off Ulta)
Laura Geller Gelato blush- Rosewater & Papaya (Hautelook)
Rimmel London lipliner- Call Me Crazy
BH Cosmetics palette- Galaxy Chic
WetnWild lipstick- Ready to Swoon
Cantu hair & scalp oil- Tea Tree & Jojoba
Makeup Revolution Baked highlighter- Rose Gold Lights
Ardell Wispies lashes- 600
Freebies*
Clinique moisturizing gel sample, It Bye Bye Pores pressed powder, Bareminerals Lash Domination & NARS the multiple cream stick.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Devacurl Low poo cleanser
Devacurl Styling cream
Devacurl Ultra defining gel
Devacul Set it free
Oribe Moisture mask
Gucci lipstick Spring Rose
Chanel lip crayon #6 framboise
Chanel Lift eye cream
Chanel Lift moisturizer
Mac Prep & Prime Fix+
Moroccanoil Curl Control mousse
Ouidad Moisture Lock leave-in
Fresh shower gel
Skinceauticals Clarifying Clay masque
Skinceauticals C E Ferlic serum
Skinceauticals Blemish & Age defense gel
Skinceauticals Clarifying cleanser


----------



## calilily

Didn't have a chance to post my recent purchases until now. Those are all made in April, some Sephora and some from other random places.




1) Sephora Favorites - Quench your skin - bunch of mini moisturizers. I think it's a fun way to try new things.
2) Sunday Riley - Good genes. Haven't tried this before, hopefully it'll be nice
3) First Aid Beuty Coconut primer
4) First Aid Beauty - Eye cream 5 in 1
5) Clarisonic replacement brush
6) Beautyblender
7) Sephora Blush brush
8) Dior mascara Pump N volume
9) UD All nighter setting spray - I love this spray
10) Armani Silk Luminous foundation - adore this foundation
11) Victoria Beckham Highlighter - amazing!
12) Victoria Beckham Eyeshadow
13) Olaplex - fabulous! - thank you @Swanky!!
14) Kerastase Elixir Ultime Oil - amazing! thank you @Swanky!!!

also got these but forgot to take a pic
15) Shiseido cotton
16) Sephora makeup brushes pouch

Well, some of these are brand new products for me so i'll have some fun in the next month lol!


----------



## Jynny

I think the whitening series of 'For Beloved One' does wonder for me! Has anyone used the Estée Edit Rescue Balm for Face and Body? I'm currently looking for products for my dry skin, what do you think about it?


----------



## terebina786

I just picked up the Becca x Chrissy Teigan glow palette... Bought it online because I was too lazy to walk over to the mall to see if they have it lol.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Becca x Chrissy Teigen palette - hoping it's good.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> Becca x Chrissy Teigen palette - hoping it's good.


It's been in my basket for a couple hours now but I don't know if I should hit the checkout button! Have you received all of your Sephora items from the sale?


----------



## terebina786

reginaPhalange said:


> It's been in my basket for a couple hours now but I don't know if I should hit the checkout button! Have you received all of your Sephora items from the sale?



Worst case you can return it.  I got it because finally it's a palette for medium to dark skin tones.  Even though I buy every single palette that comes out lol


----------



## Alliekatt29

reginaPhalange said:


> It's been in my basket for a couple hours now but I don't know if I should hit the checkout button! Have you received all of your Sephora items from the sale?


Yup!  I only ordered the DE TLC Framboos and the Bite Agave lip mask which I will return as I no longer use the first one I bought.  It seemed to be moisturizing at first but then I just felt as though it made my lips flaky.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> Yup!  I only ordered the DE TLC Framboos and the Bite Agave lip mask which I will return as I no longer use the first one I bought.  It seemed to be moisturizing at first but then I just felt as though it made my lips flaky.


Now I feel super guilty - I went from "I'm not gonna buy anything" to basically renewing my Rouge status (which is saying a lot since I've made no purchases at Sephora since the start of 2017 except a gift set I bought my friend).


----------



## Alliekatt29

reginaPhalange said:


> Now I feel super guilty - I went from "I'm not gonna buy anything" to basically renewing my Rouge status (which is saying a lot since I've made no purchases at Sephora since the start of 2017 except a gift set I bought my friend).


What'd you get?  I'm $80 away from Rouge.


----------



## Alliekatt29

I received the Kylie x KKW set today and don't really like it.  Only Kimmie looks decent on me, the rest of the colors just wash me out and apply streaky.  

Left to right: Kimberly, Kim, Kiki, Kimmie


----------



## MALLORYANN11

Laura Mercier Candleglow Sheer Perfecting Powder
Becca Highlighter Kit 
More Shiseido cotton pads


----------



## Ryan

Popped into a Cosmetics Company Store and they were having 50% off everything.  Stocked up on some faves (the Estée Lauder Advanced Night Repair was only $38 each!)


----------



## dotty8

Chanel lip balm - my favourite


----------



## Sweet Fire

2 YSL Volume mascara
1 Chanel Volume mascara
Urban Decay All Nighter setting spray
Eve Lom Lift cream
Mixed Chicks shampoo


----------



## dotty8

new Chanel glossimer Rose Pulpe


----------



## Zsazsab33

1 obagi hydrate facial moisturizer 
2 Sunday Riley power couple duo:total transformation kit
3 Anastasia Beverly Hills lip palette 
4 Lancôme la rose blush poudre
5 urban decay all nighter long lasting makeup setting spray


----------



## dotty8

YSL Volupte Tint-in-balm


----------



## ckrickett

Ive got a ton of new fragrances the past week or so. Some where sent others bought!

Creed Fleurs de Bulgarie
Roja Parfums Beguiled (parfum not edp)
Penhaligons Portraits, The Coveted Duchess Rose
Tocca Isabel
EA Green Tea Lavender, and Green tea Tropical
Gallivant Brooklyn
Hermes, Elixir des Merveilles
Raw Spirit Fragrances, Winter Oak

I still need to pick up a bottle of Aventus and Virgin Island Water


----------



## dorcast

Jane Scrivner OO Cream
Farmacy Green Clean
Pharmacy Coconut Gel Sheet Masks - The Brightening and The Deep Moisture
Statria Liquid Gold


----------



## CallaBerry

Well..not really a tangible product but I just had permanent make up done on my brows ( ombre brows, they call it) and its sooo nice..best beauty investment I ever made..

Oh plus some la mer cream and guerlain meteorites..


----------



## tearex

Picked up the new Chanel foundation and eye palette.


----------



## Diamondbrunette

Bobby Brown Limited Edition London palette! I can't wait to use this! [emoji171] [emoji173] [emoji171] I mostly use brown eyeshadows so this is a nice change, plus there is a lovely blusher with it too!


----------



## Diamondbrunette

tearex said:


> Picked up the new Chanel foundation and eye palette.


The eyeshadow palette looks so pretty! Perfect for a natural everyday makeup look!


----------



## Livia1

de Mamiel Restorative Cleansing Balm
de Mamiel Dewy Facial Mist 
de Mamiel Summer Facial Oil


----------



## pmburk

Haul from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## sunglow

Vitner's Daughter Acitve Botanical Serum
Cosrx AHA/BHA Clarifying Treatment Toner
Cosrx Advanced Snail 96 Mucin Power Essence
I'm From Honey Mask
Anastasia Beverly Hills Mini Lip Gloss Set
Josie Maran Argan Skincare Ritual set
Shiseido Facial Cotton


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Dr Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Daily Peel
Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Cleanser
Shiseido sun screen


----------



## terebina786

Picked up a bunch of stuff from Sephora:
Sephora Golden Hours highlighters in Dusk and Twilight.  Twilight looks a lot like the purple in the new Huda Beauty glow palette so I wanted to try it out so I wouldn't have to buy that whole palette.  At first swatch they're a lot less glittery, very smooth like an actual luminous highlighter.
Sephora Make No Mistake Foundation and Concealer
2 Sephora Travel Bags - the Artful Traveler and the Vacationer
A Beauty Blender Pro to replace the one I lost (I find these ones last the longest)
And finally the Sephora Take Me Away Travel Jar... Because I realized on my last vacation I couldn't take my day/night moisturizers with me.

I got two deluxe samples - The Boscia Luminizing Black Mask and the Tatcha Violet-C Radiance Mask.

I can't wait to try out my stuff!


----------



## hanyhoney9

Vichy Effaclar K
Laneige Water Sleeping Pack
Odbo peeling gel
Coach New York perfume
Versace Bright Crystal perfume
Salvatore Ferragamo Signorina perfume


----------



## terebina786

Pat McGrath's MatteTrance in Elson


----------



## absolutpink

UD Naked2
Boscia peel off masks - black, green tea & and the brightening one


----------



## Storm Spirit

Three bottles of Murad City Skin Age Defense SPF 50 as part of their 3 for 2 offer - I think I'm all good for sunscreen for a while!


----------



## Simplyput

Found two jars of these brand new (sealed) at the flea market for a couple of dollars each.


----------



## Simplyput

A few weeks ago, again at the flea I got a nib Nubrillance dermabrasion system for four dollars. [emoji1]


----------



## Infinity8




----------



## dotty8

Dolce & Gabbana nail polish - Pure Nude (103)


----------



## efleon

Just tried a sample of SuperGoop City Sunscreen for face and I must kick myself for using drugstore face spf for so long! It really makes a difference. 
I have also recently integrated the Foreo Luna face cleansing device and I gotta admit I handed off my clarisonic to my 12 year old I liked it so much. 
I have been much more diligent with my Baby Quasar red LED light and taken altogether, my skin is presently glowing (PS-it hasn't been good at all, actually downright awful, so much so that a close friend offered to take me to her aesthetician!!!!!)


----------



## BomberGal

From Sephora:
Nars Blush Duos in Frenzy & Jubilee
Urban Decay Finger Brush & Moondust brushes.
4 Urban Decay Vice lipsticks (scorched, gubby, trick and heat)
The estee edit pore vanishing stick
Commodity storybook fragrance gift set
Guarlain L'or primer deluxe sample.
Tocca Stella deluxe sample
Dr. Jart pores no more deluxe sample

Rather disappointed though. Both orders were missing all of the free samples. Its on my account's order history, in my order confirmation email... But the itemized receipt in the box, not listed and nothing included. Just the point rewards and gwp code items. I have a third order on the way, wonder if they include the samples in that one.

Also:
Milani liner pot, two wet n' wild metallic lipstics, Laneige BB cushion refill, TonyMoly Tako Pore set.


----------



## luvprada

Murad dark spot remover


----------



## ColdSteel

Refill on my Pixi Glow tonic


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Peter Thomas Roth Water Drench Hyaluronic Cloud Cream


----------



## the_comfortista

Kat Von D liquid lipstick in Roxy. Will be returning though because it is too streaky


----------



## clydekiwi

luvprada said:


> Murad dark spot remover



Is this good?


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone tried this new cream ? Did you like? Did make you itch?


----------



## pquiles

FENTY foundation, Matchstick Trio and Primer; Sephora contour palette, Makeup Forever setting powder, Urban Decay palette, Cover FX Mattifying setting spray...  I think the contour pallets and mattifying spray may be going back.


----------



## Rachel965

I just got my 1st chanel.com order in the mail.  I was so impressed with the packaging!


----------



## Rachel965

uhpharm01 said:


> Has anyone tried this new cream ? Did you like? Did make you itch?
> View attachment 3826504


I like it so far!


----------



## Souzie

Tarte Rainforest of the Sea cheek and lip palette, cheek and lip brush and filtered light setting powder, Giorgio Armani luminous silk powder, Dior creme de rose lip balm, huile abricot cuticle oil and Kat Von D foundation brush.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Stila Huge Mascara
LM mineral powder 
YSL lip oil number 22 (I think)
Wildfox perfume


----------



## uhpharm01

Rachel965 said:


> I like it so far!


Thanks.


----------



## the_comfortista

sofia23 said:


> Kat Von D liquid lipstick in Roxy. Will be returning though because it is too streaky
> 
> View attachment 3825822



Returned the Kat Von D and got Anastasia Beverly Hills liquid lipstick in the shade Vintage. This shade is far more flattering and versatile, and the formulation is better.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Omni
Elson
McMemeny
Beautiful Creature
Psycho Candy
35MM
Pat McGrath lipsticks 
Becca Champagne pop highlighter


----------



## luvprada

clydekiwi said:


> Is this good?



Murad spot remover works but needs to be used daily to see results


----------



## fendifemale

Kiss Look So Natural lashes double pack- Poise
Kiss brush on adhesive with aloe- Clear
Maybelline Ustoppable liner- Sapphire
Katy Perry Kat Eye liner- Midnight Matte
Revlon lipsticks- Honey Bare & Chocoliscious
All $1-2 at Kroger.


----------



## Samantha S

My first ysl lipstick in 13 Le orange. Love this bright orange red colour.


----------



## Samantha S

Picked up dior blush and lipstick


----------



## the_comfortista

Vamp Stamp... it helps people like me who are hopelessly awful at doing winged eyeliner 




Managed to do this on the first try:


----------



## Souzie

Tarte amazonian clay blush palette and brush set, Cinema Secrets brush cleaner and Tata Harper clarifying mask...


----------



## loveydovey35

Victoria Vekham eye shadow in Ink, lovely shadow and amazing packaging. I have this feeling that I am paying for the container, which is very heavy and lux, vs. the actual shadow....


----------



## pquiles

I've been going HAM on beauty lately.  FENTY foundation, foundation brush, MU sponge, Killawatt blush and lip gloss, Strivectin neck cream, Kate Somerville eye lotion and serum. The L'Aveu peel.


----------



## kellytheshopper

I'm joining the Fenty frenzy! Foundation, highlighter duos in Mean Money/Hustla Baby and Moscow Mule/Ginger Binge and lipgloss. For new skincare Sephora Green Tea Wipes (a tried and true favorite for lazy/going out nights) and the Powerbright Treatment from Ole Henriksen! Want to try before purchasing the full size!


----------



## jellybebe

Dr Barbara Sturm sun drops and face cream
Jouer Beauty luminizing tinted moisturizer 
Glossier Body Hero duo


----------



## PrincessD

Here's my recent haul


----------



## dotty8

- *Chanel *nail polish New dawn




- *YSL *lip gloss Terriblement Fuchsia


----------



## Koshka56tm

Natasha denona 5 pan palette #2


----------



## cupcakegirl

PTR pumpkin enzyme mask
shiseido facial cotton
EJ nirvana bourbon rollerball


----------



## dotty8

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire perfumed lipstick


----------



## dotty8

*Chanel *nail polish Respledissant


----------



## aa12

jellybebe said:


> Dr Barbara Sturm sun drops and face cream
> Jouer Beauty luminizing tinted moisturizer
> Glossier Body Hero duo


Please share how you like the Strum sun drops and body hero once you've used them, very interested in both!


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 Skin Contour gel & Black Diamond eye cream


----------



## Ici

guerlain cushion foundation


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac Unzipped palette- Desert Sunset
Morphe palette- Fall Into Frost
Sleek Blush by 3 palette- Flame
NYX glitter pigment- holographic


----------



## dorcast

Dr Jart Ceramidin Lotion and Cream


----------



## randr21

Stila glitter glow eye set
Benefit hoola
Tarte shape tape concealer
It cosmetics eye cream
Dior dreamskin cushion
Laneige radiance cushion
Marc Jacobs coconut face primer
Cosrx snail essence


----------



## luvprada

Sunday Riley Good Genes
Drunk elephant wiped face cream
Butter mascara


----------



## frankieandboyd

OMG The kate sommerville exfoliating cleanser is AMAZING


----------



## GhstDreamer

Lancome Bi-facil eye makeup remover
Tarte Exposed Highlighter
Tarte sweatproof mascara
Tarte waterproof mascara
Hourglass ultra slim lipstick I Want
Sephora lipgloss Lady Luck
Fenty Gloss Bomb
Tarte water based foundation light sand
Tarte setting spray


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare minerals (warmth all over face bronzer)
Burt's bees intense hydration facial cream


----------



## ColdSteel

Milani 2 in 1 Conceal + Perfect Foundation in 01 Creamy Vanilla and 00 Light Natural [fave foundation, trying a lighter shade for winter as I look a bit more light and pink now!]
Milani Rose Powder Blush in Romantic Rose
L'Oreal Silkissime Infallible liner in Cobalt


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis lippie


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Deva hair products super excited!


----------



## coconutsboston

Becca Backlight Filter primer
Urban Decay Trouble Maker mascara
CoverFX setting powder


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## Wamgurl

Oribe Texturizing Spray
Nars Misbehave Gloss
Hourglass Bronzer and Blush
Monsieur Big Mascara (Love it!)


----------



## Shelbyrana

Dior Pump and Volume Mascara (comes with a mini eyeshadow palette)
MAC shadows in All That Glitters and Cork
MAC Pro long-wear Concealer
Essence Brow Gel (Love this stuff and it's only $2.99)


----------



## absolutpink

Urban Decay Afterglow Highlighting Palette
Fresh Sugar Lip Caramel Hydrating Balm
Urban Decay Naked Ultimate Basics Eyeshadow Palette
Boscia Luminizing Pink Charcoal Mask
Bare Minerals Statement Matte Liquid Lipcolour in Devious
Boscia Luminizing Black Charcoal Mask
Sephora Collection Almond Foot Mask
Laura Mercier Powder Foundation
Anastasia Lip Primer
Laura Mercier Setting Powder


----------



## Sky035

I bought a Bobbi Brown face oil and a 3 Piece Bobbi Glow skincare set. I also picked up a Japonesque illuminizing lotion (bronzer).


----------



## pennyrog

Laura Mercier Caviar Sticks -  Cobblestone and Au Naturel (love her caviar sticks!).
rms beauty Eye Polish - Magnetic.
Smashbox Always On Liquid Lipstick - Babe Alert
Marc Jacobs Highliner Matte Gel Eye Crayon Eyeliner - Earthquake and Fine (wine).
ABH Shadows - Pink Champagne, Sangria, Dusty Rose & Truffle Glitter.
Tatcha Violet-C Radiance Mask.


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 Black Diamond eye masks


----------



## ocean82

Cle de peau Cleansing milk
Cle de peau Cotton
Kora Organics Cream cleanser
Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue Eau Intense
Tarte Goal getters contour brush set
Anastasia Beverly Hill Glow Kit
Burberry Fresh Glow Highlighter


----------



## betwixtnbetween

Laura Mercier Translucent Loose Powder


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Finished up my beauty collection! I probably won't be buying anymore for a while


----------



## tolliv

Angela Caglia's Souffle Moisturizer and Dream Exfoliant Mask, Kimono by Lisa Parigi...and there's a lot more.


----------



## Livia1

Votary Intense Night Oil
Votary Super Seed Facial Oil
Votary Super Seed Cleansing Oil


----------



## myoberoze

Just yesterday!!! Received my Fenty Beauty foundation!!! Thank you Rhi-Rhi


----------



## GhstDreamer

tarte concealer light-neutral


----------



## j19

First Aid Beauty lip therapy
RMS living luminizer
Shiseido eyelash curler


----------



## Sarah03

MAC x Patrick Starrr setting powder (this stuff is AMAZING!)
Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir Major Volume Mascara
Becca highlighter in Opal
Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette
Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush in Mood Exposure


----------



## hikkichan

Shu Uemura x Super Mario collection including the lippie as a birthday/Christmas gift


----------



## beauty k addict

morrocan oil dry shampoo in dark tone


----------



## Wamgurl

Oribe Gold Lust line and Guinot Lifting Cream


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 Skin Black Diamond Serum
111 Skin Black Diamond Cream
111 Skin Black Diamond Eye Cream
111 Skin NAC serum
111 Skin Nocturnal cream
111 Skin Essence
111 Skin Bio Cellulose Eye & Face Masks
de Mamiel cleansing balm


----------



## Qteepiec

Marc Jacobs Beauty Eyeshadow Palette
Fenty hilighter and lip gloss
Too Faced eyeshadow palettes 
3 Kevyn Aucoin brushes- Contouring, concealer and sculpting brushes 
NARS eyeshadow palette and Manray hilighter and 2 Manray lip glosses
Tarte face contour palette

Too many beauty sales during After Christmas!!


----------



## Shelbyrana

NYX Lipstick in Sophisticated
Clinique Even Better Glow Light Reflecting Makeup
Urban Decay Naked Skin Concealer
Nars Orgasm
Buxom lip glosses in Blushing Margarita and Kir Royale
St. Tropez Daily Self Tanner


----------



## suchi

Bobbi brown lipsticks in Nude, Cali Rose and Babe.


----------



## j19

Smiths Rosebud salve in the tube 
Living proof perfect hair day trio 
Clinique double cleansing detox set
Bareminerals complexion rescue tinted moisturizer 
Sephora rose lip mask


----------



## frozenqueen

well.. it wasn't actually for me, I got it for my boyfriend, but still it was my last beauty purchase. I bought him Missha essence and lotion and he loved it, hopefully


----------



## cupcakegirl

estee lauder advanced night repair 
clinique moisture surge set


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin eye masks
111 skin meso infusion mask
111 skin NAC serum


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick--chunkiest chili (love!!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin hydration mask.. superb


----------



## ColdSteel

Sally Hansen Diamond Flash top coat. My Seche Vite TC always seemed to get gloopy so soon (base coat not really... whatever) and this one has become my fave. I think the dark bottle helps. So shiny and I love the quick dry.


----------



## BeautyloverOli

Just yesterday, I tried it in the beauty shop and really liked how it's applied on the skin, so will try it out now


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

The Ginza by Shiseido - the entire line except for the serum. Want to try it  first before paying almost 2k for 2 45ml bottles


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

marc jacobs sugar sugar lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mine de rien
JAR golconda


----------



## s3raph1nas

Urban Decay All Nighter Setting Spray


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin meso infusion mask & sleeping mask


----------



## dotty8

*Guerlain *heart shaped Kiss Kiss lipstick (pink)


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 bio cellulose mask


----------



## blkbarbie310

dotty8 said:


> *Guerlain *heart shaped Kiss Kiss lipstick (pink)



That's too cute!


----------



## ColdSteel

Maybelline Superstay Matte Ink in Visionary 
Garnier SKINACTIVE All-in-1 Micellar Water


----------



## dotty8

- *Chanel *nail polish Nuvola Rosa 
- *Chanel *nail polish Giallo Napoli
- *Chanel *blush Foschia Rosa


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau lip gloss in charm & rose quartz


----------



## MissNataliie

I’ve been bad this week
Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense
Fenty primer, blotting powder, and gloss bomb
Tatcha sheet masks, luminous dewy skin mist 
And a ton of Charlotte Tilbury:
Air brush flawless finish powder
Full fat lashes mascara
Cheek to cheek blush in First Love
Filmstar bronze & glow
Hollywood beauty light wand highlighter​


----------



## absolutpink

I went on a little spree on Thursday..

Beauty Blender
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer
Smashbox Studio Skin 15 Hour Foundation
Sephora #lipstories Lipstick
Benefit Boi-ing Concealer
2 Sephora sheet masks
Kat Von D Lock-It Powder Foundation
Urban Decay Naked Skin Concealer in Peach
GHD Hairdryer
Urban Decay Naked Flushed Palette
Bite Beauty Agave Lip Mask
Fresh Sugar Lychee Sugarbath
Sol de Janeiro Brazilian Kiss Lip Butter (so amazing!)


----------



## dotty8

*Miss Dior* body lotion  And I also got a complimentary rose with Miss Dior EDP tester for international Women's day


----------



## camalie

Lanolips Lemonaid Treatment
Benefit Blush Bar
Sephora Favourites Hair bundle
Wanted UD Balktalk but my store didn’t get their shipment


----------



## Tellis

I bought a lot of skincare products for my acne and coconut oil for my hair.


----------



## Aelizardo

MAC Liner in Soar 
MAC lipstick in Mehr 
MAC lipstick in Del Rio


----------



## Roxannek

My new favorite hair product, Kerastase L’incroyable Blow Dry. Amazing for keeping your style in humid areas! ❤️❤️


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sunday Riley Good Genes


----------



## suchi

Innisfree black green tea serum, innisfree green tea cream, Maybelline vivid matte Rosy orange lisptick.
Planning to get Mac Crosswires / Cosmo this week.


----------



## ColdSteel

Maybelline Superstay Matte Ink in Huntress.


----------



## Simplyput

This past weekend i got a bottle of prada candy eau de toilette, prada candy parfum,  two bottles of endless europia by Calvin klein
, two bars of L'occitane soap and L'occitane shea butter. The fragrances are full size. Paid $23


----------



## Shelbyrana

Tarte lip paint in bestie. Was $10 at Ulta today for their 21 days of beauty promotion.


----------



## Francesca-Marie

I treated myself to a cosmetic carry case and brushes (yet to try the brushes)


----------



## suchi

MAC Media Lipstick and MAC Vino Liner


----------



## Souzie

From the Sephora spring sale...Drybar 3-Day Bender curling iron, Tarte Hamptons Weekender contour palette, IGK walnut scrub, IGK 1995 2-in-1 shampoo/conditioner, Captain Blanketship Mermaid dry shampoo, Tarte Goal Getters brush set, Smashbox Be Legendary lip palette and Too Faced Sweet Peach highlighting palette...


----------



## princesspig

Biore SPF50 - I've heard so much about this, so thought I'd give it a go. Ordered from Amazon, so I hope it's a genuine and not expired product.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Hair Rituel serum


----------



## dorcast

I did some damage in Sephora VIB Sale
- Drunk elephant C Firma (repurchase)
- Drunk Elephant Proteini (repurchase)
- Drunk Elephant C Tango Eye Cream
- Drunk Elephant Marula Oil 
- Olaplex 3
- Sheisedo Eyelash Curler (repurchase)
- T3 Bodywaver
- L'Occitane Hand Cream (repurchase)
- Josie Maran Self Tanning Oil (repurchase)
- Briogeo Don't Despair Shampoo
-Tatcha Dewey Skin Mist (repurchase)


----------



## Sarah03

dorcast said:


> I did some damage in Sephora VIB Sale
> - Drunk elephant C Firma (repurchase)
> - Drunk Elephant Proteini (repurchase)
> - Drunk Elephant C Tango Eye Cream
> - Drunk Elephant Marula Oil
> - Olaplex 3
> - Sheisedo Eyelash Curler (repurchase)
> - T3 Bodywaver
> - L'Occitane Hand Cream (repurchase)
> - Josie Maran Self Tanning Oil (repurchase)
> - Briogeo Don't Despair Shampoo
> -Tatcha Dewey Skin Mist (repurchase)



I bought Olaplex, too. It is in my hair as we speak! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## dorcast

Sarah03 said:


> I bought Olaplex, too. It is in my hair as we speak!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I'm happy that Sephora is carrying it. I tried it last night, so far I like it!


----------



## Sarah03

dorcast said:


> I'm happy that Sephora is carrying it. I tried it last night, so far I like it!



How do you like it? I noticed my hair looks healthier after 1 use, but I definitely need to use it more, lol.


----------



## suchi

MAC Antique Velvet and Mocha lipsticks


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sarah03 said:


> I bought Olaplex, too. It is in my hair as we speak!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Its a terrific product. If you use it weekly you will see great results


----------



## absolutpink

Stocked up during the Rouge sale the past couple of weekends (why did they have to do it twice?! So dangerous!):

V&R Flowerbomb - why did I not discover this sooner?!
Sol de Janeiro Lip Butter - I can never have too much of this!
Boscia Luminizing Black Mask - I go through this like crazy!
Makeup Forever Excessive Lash
YSL Blur Perfector - I might exchange this, it was a pricey impulse buy and I'm not sure how to use it
Benefit Boi-ing Concealer - my HG
Dior Addict Lip Maximizer Gloss in Apricot - so amazing!
Sephora Collection Dry Conditioner - have not used this yet but I'm excited to
Too Faced Hangover Primer
Boscia Luminizing Pink Mask - also go through this one like crazy!
Moroccan Oil Light
Urban Decay Naked Skin Corrector in green
Fresh Sugar Caramel lip balm - worth it for the smell alone!
Drybar Hold Me Hair Clips
Drybar Hot Toddy heat protector
Huda Beauty lip pencil in Muse
Huda Beauty liquid lipstick in Muse

And now I'm on a *MAJOR *ban!!


----------



## Souzie

Round 2 from the Sephora sale: Anastasia lip palette, BECCA X Chrissy Teigen glow face palette, Beauty Blender, Fresh lotus youth preserve mask and Anastasia blush kit...


----------



## clydekiwi

I got the jloinglot collection. I love it. Blends nicely. High pigment. Feels light and soft on skin plus the highlighter has a nice glow


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge red lipsticks


----------



## justwatchin

Becca blush in Foxglove 
La Mer cleansing foam 
Sol de Janeiro Bum Bum cream


----------



## s3raph1nas




----------



## mcb100

Origins checks and balances frothy facewash (cleanser)T
Origins ginzing ultra hydrating energy boosting cream
Origins blemish treatment gel (on backorder)
I also got 3 decent sized free samples 
They are having a special on their website where if you spend over 35 dollars you get free shipping, you can get 3 free samples, and if it is your first time signing up for their free loyalty program online (no credit card, think like Sephora reward system) you get 15% off your order.


----------



## mcb100

Radiance brush head for my Clarisonic
Mia 2 charger

Clarisonic is currently having a 25% off every order deal going on for the next 2 days plus free standard shipping (i did not spend much and i got free shipping.)


----------



## Souzie

Sephora Ocean Crush fan brush set and contour highlight brush #80, Shu Uemura Prism luminizer, Olaplex hair perfecter, Benefit dandelion blush mini and dandelion twinkle highlighter mini, Eminence hibiscus ultra lift eye cream..


----------



## mcb100

Origins flower infusion lavender sheet mask x 2
Origins ginzing eye cream to brighten & depuff
Origins balancing tonic toner
Origins stay tuned foundation in 05 Bare
Free sample of Dr. Andrew Weil for Origins Mega-Defense Advanced Daily UV Defender SPF 45
Free sample of Clear Improvement Active Charcoal Mask To Clear Pores
Free sample of Plantscription Powerful Lifting Overnight Mask
Free sample of Make A Difference Plus+ Rejuvenating Serum
Free sample of High-Potency Night-A-Mins Mineral-Enriched Renewal Cream
Free sample of Drink Up 10 Minute Mask to Quench Skin's Thirst
MAC lipstick in Fleshpot
MAC Rollerwheel liquid liner in Rollin' Black Shine
MAC lipstick Jade Jagger in Opal Beach
MAC lipstick Patrickstarr in She Betta Werrrk
MAC pro eye makeup remover mini
Ulta facial cleansing brush (gift for friend)
Cleanser (gift for friend)
50ml bottle of Bond No. 9 Gramercy Park


----------



## mcb100

1.7 oz of dior poison girl
Lipstick queen lipstick in Red

There, i am officially on a ban.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady,parfum body butter & body oil


----------



## taho

Lipbalm from Stila, they had a super sale online recently
Love their packaging, too!


----------



## ScottyGal

Inbisibobbles 

Fenty Beauty lip set 

Milk Makeup blender


----------



## Serena Brown-Sherman

just got alot of new stuff


----------



## mcb100

3 oz of YSL Black Opium perfumr
360 Beauty cotton balls
Ardell false eyelashes
Ulta brush set
Elle headband
Lipstick Queen lipstick in Wine


----------



## dotty8

- *Chanel *nail polish Exquisite pink
- *Chanel *nail polish Rouge Red
- *Chanel *lipstick Rouge Coco Shine Rose Emotif


----------



## mcb100

Tarte Goal Getters Contour Brush Set
Origins Lavendar Soothing Sheet Mask x 2
trial size Belief pore cleaner bubble foam mask *free sample*
NEST Wisteria Blue *free sample*
Kat Von D Lock It concealer *free sample*
NARS concealer *free sample*


----------



## absolutpink

Benefit Boi-ing Industrial Strength Concealer #2 - restock
IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Undereye Concealer - trying something new
NARS Orgasm Afterglow Lip Balm - new product


----------



## Love Of My Life

Clea de peau tinted moisturizer


----------



## j19

The Body Shop vitamin E cream
Clinique moisture surge 72 hour hydrator 
L’oreal detox and brighten clay cleanser


----------



## Bagologist

Ulta haul:
Hot Tools Blowdryer
TonyMoly (repeat purchases)
Schick Intuition (repeat purchase)
Urban Decay


----------



## j19

absolutpink said:


> Benefit Boi-ing Industrial Strength Concealer #2 - restock
> IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Undereye Concealer - trying something new
> NARS Orgasm Afterglow Lip Balm - new product


What do you think of the Nars lipbalm?


----------



## mcb100

Say yes to coconuts makeup wipes
Say yes to cucumbers face mask x 2

The face masks were a waste of money. They burnt my skin horribly, so did the wipes. Then i read the reviews about these products causing chemical burns  I was looking for a cheaper alternative to use on some days because my Origins sheet mask is 7 dollars a mask, so used 3 times weekly for a month adds up quick...so i went to the drugstore and found these but they are almost dangerous.


----------



## mcb100

Peter Thomas Roth cucumber eye patches
Watermelon Glow sleeping mask
Origins flower fusion sheet mask x 2
Farmacy Honey butter beeswax lip balm
Free sample of REPLICA's "music
festival" fragrance
Free sample of Tate Harper's skin resurfacing mask
Free sample of Cover FX foundation
Free trial size Belif bubble foaming pore cleaner.


----------



## Bagologist

Last week two product YSL Beauty haul:

Black Baby Doll Mascara (which on their website you can customize for free and I love customizing anything that offers this service)
Kinetic Blue Nail Polish (currently wearing and loving it!)


----------



## kellytheshopper

Small haul! Trying to be good[emoji85]

From Sephora:
Glow Recipe Watermelon Sheet Mask
Tatcha Luminous Dewy Skin Sheet Mask
Milk Makeup Setting Spray

From my salon:
OPI infinite shine topcoat 

^ best polish system EVER! I used to get gel manicures every 2 weeks, I use the basecoat, color and topcoat and get 9-10 days of wear and save so much money! I highly recommend!


----------



## Zzyzx

Trying Juice Beauty products:  Organic treatment oil, Green Apple exfoliating mask, Green Apple cleansing bar


----------



## cfrozal23

Emma Harding Cleansing Balm!
P1970 BR



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mcb100

Ordered a few things from Ulta:
Skyn Iceland Glacial Cleansing Cloths
Tate Amazonian Clay waterproof brown pencil in Taupe (not sure if I am going to exchange this for the Medium brown shade yet)
Sally Hansen crème hair bleach (use this to lighten my eyebrows & then pencil them in)
Ardell eyelashes in 117
Free sample of Hempz body lotion and Becca liquid highlighter


----------



## j19

Lanolips coconut hand cream
Sephora watermelon cleansing wipes
Frank Body coconut body scrub and lotion set


----------



## mcb100

Origins clear improvement honey charcoal mask
Tweezerman rose gold slant tweezers
Earth Therapeutics charcoal purifying vegetable body sponge
TonyMoly rose sheet mask


----------



## mcb100

Origins flower fusion lavender sheet mask x 5
Origins clear improvement charcoal body wash
Origins full size A Perfect World body lotion with white tea (free with purchase)
Origins deluxe size Night A Mins mineral enriched renewal cream (free with purchase)


----------



## s3raph1nas

I recently bought some products from LUSH for the first time. Loving the Cup O' Coffee mask, and the Sympathy for the Skin lotion is great (but not sure about the scent). Also not convinced about the Veganese conditioner and Karma Komba shampoo bar.

Yesterday I ordered some of Zoella Beauty's Snowella range. I've tried the hand cream before and I actually really enjoy the scent. Oh and it was all discounted on feelunique.com.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau cashmere lipstick & a serum


----------



## j19

John Frieda straight fixation styling cream
Uriage thermal water spray
Nivea cocoa butter body wash
OGX coconut shampoo 
Laneige moisturizing foam cleanser
Sephora macadamia and watermelon lip balms


----------



## Bagologist

Dior haul. Always packaged beautifully! 

Capture Totale Foundation (repurchase)
Diorskin Nude Air Powder (repurchase)
Nail Polish in Splash (I always get a nail polish and this color is perfect for summer)


----------



## mcb100

Philosophy Purity Made Simple facial cleansing cloths
Animal dragon soothing sheet mask
Coola Classic Face Sport SPF 30
Anastasia of Beverly Hills eyebrow pencil sharpener


----------



## pquiles

I have done serious damage to my bank account due to a multitude of reasons.  Maybe because I’m trying to stay young looking and the other reason is I’m sad... anyhow here are some of my purchases this past month.  
Natasha Denona recent releases - the mini Lila palette and Highlighter - May return one or both because I’m not feeling them so much.
Huda Beauty baking powder - on the fence, may return this too.
Jacylyn Hill Morphe palette
The new Too Faced Born sculpting concealers - Chestnut, Maple and Mahogany.  I thought they looked o.k. until my daughter asked me what did I do with my makeup today.  She told me my makeup did not look so good [emoji15].  
Also bought the Too Faced Ethereal powder in medium... returned due to the earlier mentioned feedback.
Drunk Elephant C-Firma - repurchase
Tarte Knockout tingling treatment (on my 3rd bottle)
Sunday Riley Space Race
Gucci Flora Perfumes -  3 bottles
Gucci Guilty
Gucci Premier


----------



## j19

Elf brown sugar lip scrub 
Freeman manuka honey and tree oil mask/cleanser


----------



## Souzie

Had to restock on some things.  Olaplex, Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk foundation, IGK 1995 shampoo/texturizer, IGK Low Key walnut scalp scrub, Hourglass Illume Sheer color trio, Too Faced natural face palette and MUFE flash color palette...


----------



## LolaCalifornia

pquiles said:


> I have done serious damage to my bank account due to a multitude of reasons.  Maybe because I’m trying to stay young looking and the other reason is I’m sad... anyhow here are some of my purchases this past month.
> Natasha Denona recent releases - the mini Lila palette and Highlighter - May return one or both because I’m not feeling them so much.
> Huda Beauty baking powder - on the fence, may return this too.
> Jacylyn Hill Morphe palette
> The new Too Faced Born sculpting concealers - Chestnut, Maple and Mahogany.  I thought they looked o.k. until my daughter asked me what did I do with my makeup today.  She told me my makeup did not look so good [emoji15].
> Also bought the Too Faced Ethereal powder in medium... returned due to the earlier mentioned feedback.
> Drunk Elephant C-Firma - repurchase
> Tarte Knockout tingling treatment (on my 3rd bottle)
> Sunday Riley Space Race
> Gucci Flora Perfumes -  3 bottles
> Gucci Guilty
> Gucci Premier



Oh no! I’m sorry about the items you weren’t thrilled with... How old is your daughter? My daughter says similar things sometimes (she’s 27), and at times her comments are spot-on, but other times not so much... (she doesn’t have aging skin and may not understand that nothing will make my skin look like hers). I’m also very sorry about your sadness. I’m going through some things myself (2 family members’ passed away, and my daughter moved to another state— all in the last 3 months!) PLUS I’ll be 50 tomorrow, and I’m reaaaalllly feeling it! Either way, I’d be happy to lend an ear and chat with you, or just listen (pls PM me any time). On a different note, what exactly is the Tarte Knockout Tingling Treatment (& what’s it used for)?


----------



## pquiles

[QUOTE="LolaCalifornia, post: 32523602, member: 
I’ll be 50 tomorrow, and I’m reaaaalllly feeling it! Either way, I’d be happy to lend an ear and chat with you, or just listen (pls PM me any time). On a different note, what exactly is the Tarte Knockout Tingling Treatment (& what’s it used for)?[/QUOTE]

Thank you for lending an ear.  I don’t talk much about how I feel, it seems to make me worse lately.  
My daughter turns 16 in October.  Most of the times she’s spot on... or at least it’s how I’m feeling once I take a closer look.  I turned 50in March and I’m fighting as hard as I can, but sometimes it’s overwhelming.  
The Tarte Knockout Tingling treatment is an exfoliant that Stephanie Nicole spoke of on her channel.  I incorporated it into my skincare routine.


----------



## pquiles

Happy Birthday Lola’s California![emoji126]


----------



## j19

With the Sephora 20% off sale I bought the Living proof 5 in 1 styling treatment and the Jack Black grapefruit lipbalm


----------



## Tinn3rz

I also used my 20%off at Sephora to replenish on sunscreen and SKII essence.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

pquiles said:


> Thank you for lending an ear.  I don’t talk much about how I feel, it seems to make me worse lately.
> My daughter turns 16 in October.  Most of the times she’s spot on... or at least it’s how I’m feeling once I take a closer look.  I turned 50in March and I’m fighting as hard as I can, but sometimes it’s overwhelming.
> The Tarte Knockout Tingling treatment is an exfoliant that Stephanie Nicole spoke of on her channel.  I incorporated it into my skincare routine.





pquiles said:


> Happy Birthday Lola’s California![emoji126]




Thank you! I know the feeling regarding skincare/makeup and aging. For me, it’s all about constant experimenting. I’m going to take a look at that Tarte treatment (& reviews). Thanks for the info!


----------



## pquiles

LolaCalifornia said:


> Thank you! I know the feeling regarding skincare/makeup and aging. For me, it’s all about constant experimenting. I’m going to take a look at that Tarte treatment (& reviews). Thanks for the info!



You’re very welcome!  I hope you like it.  Look at YT videos from Stephanie Nicole, Gothmista, Caroline Hirons and HotandFlashy are great resources for learning about skincare products and gadgets that are effective.  Montarbo Skincare is also a fantastic resource.


----------



## dorcast

Did a lot damage  recently with Dermstore  sale and Sephora 20% 
-Drunk Elephant C Firma
-Drunk Elephant C Tango eye
-Drunk Elephant Baby Facial
-Sheisedo Cotton
- Nars concealer
-IT Cosmetics CC Cream
-Urban Decay All Nighter Setting Spray
-Olaplex 3
-Neo Strata Matrix Support
-Sunday Riley Good Genes
-DHC Cleansing Oil

from Rescue Spa, not on sale   - Lotion P50 1970
AND refilled my Retin presciption.

Way too much spending at once,  but all repurchases/back ups and worth buying while on sale


----------



## dotty8

- *Chanel *nail polish Beige Beige
- *Chanel *nail polish Monochrome
- *Collistar *blusher


----------



## dotty8

-* Chanel *velvet nail polish Ultime
- *Collistar *Twist lip gloss Corallo


----------



## JA_UK

Had a Dior splurge! [emoji3] 
Backstage foundation and highlighter palette from Dior website.
Prestige products from Escentual.com when they had a 20% off deal.
Belle de Jour bought on a recent trip to Paris.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

pquiles said:


> You’re very welcome!  I hope you like it.  Look at YT videos from Stephanie Nicole, Gothmista, Caroline Hirons and HotandFlashy are great resources for learning about skincare products and gadgets that are effective.  Montarbo Skincare is also a fantastic resource.



Thank you! I will check them out. I only knew about HotandFlashy.


----------



## Bagologist

Sephora Rouge 20% off haul:

Sephora Coconut Overnight Hair Mask (repurchase)
Dior Miss Dior Hair Mist (repurchase)
Dior Addict Lip Glow 001 Pink (repurchase)
Foreo LUNA 2 for Sensitive Skin


----------



## JA_UK

Bagologist said:


> Sephora Rouge 20% off haul:
> 
> Sephora Coconut Overnight Hair Mask (repurchase)
> Dior Miss Dior Hair Mist (repurchase)
> Dior Addict Lip Glow 001 Pink (repurchase)
> Foreo LUNA 2 for Sensitive Skin
> 
> View attachment 4184886



I like those hair masks, I get the Shea butter one when I get the chance to visit Sephora (there is none in my country)
I didn’t know Dior had a hair mist! Will have to check that out!


----------



## j19

Christophe Robin purifying sea salt scrub 
Sol de Janeiro lip balm
Clinique 72 hour moisture surge hydrator
Mac twig lipstick 
Batiste coconut dry shampoo 
John Frieda frizz ease serum


----------



## Bagologist

JA_UK said:


> I like those hair masks, I get the Shea butter one when I get the chance to visit Sephora (there is none in my country)
> I didn’t know Dior had a hair mist! Will have to check that out!



I'll have to check out the shea mask. I always gravitate towards the coconut ones since my curly hair loves almost anything coconut.

Love the Dior hair mist. They also have a J'Adore version I used up a few months ago which also smells good.


----------



## JA_UK

Bagologist said:


> I'll have to check out the shea mask. I always gravitate towards the coconut ones since my curly hair loves almost anything coconut.
> 
> Love the Dior hair mist. They also have a J'Adore version I used up a few months ago which also smells good.[emoji813]


Well because of you I had to get the Miss Dior hair mist [emoji14] I would have got the J'Adore one as well but they were out so I ended up getting the touche parfum instead and got a little gift with purchase [emoji4]


----------



## Bagologist

JA_UK said:


> Well because of you I had to get the Miss Dior hair mist [emoji14] I would have got the J'Adore one as well but they were out so I ended up getting the touche parfum instead and got a little gift with purchase [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187611
> View attachment 4187612
> View attachment 4187613



Happy to enable!


----------



## BelaS

Just got delivered[emoji5]
Hourglass Ambient lighting powder and Caution extreme mascara. Best stuff ever!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

New shaving soap, sandalwood from D R Harris.







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Love Of My Life

Barney's was having their beauty event last week, so stacked up on some new favorites
Nanette de Gaspe cleanser, polish, tonic , La Bouche Rouge lippies & my favorite 111 skin
serum, eye cream & night crream


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Shampoo and hair mask Dixidox de Luxe, the best thing that ever happened to my hair


----------



## JA_UK

My latest additions...
Hermes Myrrhe Eglantine 200ml EDP with leather lid and leather handbag spray case. Will be on a self imposed ban for the foreseeable future


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## ceriseluster

My must haves for our summer getaway


----------



## ceriseluster




----------



## ColdSteel

Used up my birthday giftcard and made an online order from Ulta as some of the items were online only


China Glaze Maliboo-boo
China Glaze Wicked Liquid
China Glaze Ash & Burn
China Glaze Meet Me in the Mirage
Lime Crime Wet Cherry gloss (and I just realized I ordered the wrong color, #$%&*!&!)
Smashbox x Vlada Cover Shot Petal Metal palette
Wet n Wild Megaglow in Blossom Glow
Wow, realizing I had the wrong color selected for Wet Cherry really bums me out. Hate returning/exchanging because of the shipping. Really not feeling Naked Cherry :\


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Albion - EXCIA AL WHITENING - Whitening Immaculate Essence 
FANCL - Plus On Care - Botanical Pure 
POLA - FORM - Repair & Charge Hair Mask


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford  F**king Fabulous lipstick...


----------



## fabchick1987

I promise I didn’t mean for everything to be pink. Haha. 
1. Born this way foundation in Snow
2. Lash Paradise mascara 
3. Ecotools 360 face brushes 
4. Hangover 3 in 1 (repurchase)
5. Emily edit Wants palette [emoji7]
6. Samples from Sephora of nars radiant, too faced concealer, and hangover primer.


----------



## makeupbyomar

My MAC haul.



- Duo-Image compact mirror
- Retro Matte lipstick in Ruby Woo
- Matte lipstick in Red Rock
- Liptensity lipstick in Noblesse
- 130S Short duo fibre brush
- 270S Mini rounded slant brush
- 209 Eyeliner brush

_Thanks Lindsay!_ from MAC on Queen for all your great help!

Now to label everything...


----------



## BarbiG

Virginic Face Serum. Just arrived!  My number one organic thing!


----------



## mcb100

Purchases from Nordstrom today: 
Giorgio Armani luminous silk foundation in shade 4.5
Charlotte Tilbury lipsticks in Super Cindy, Pillow Talk, Kim K.W., and Sexy Sienna.


----------



## starrynite_87

Mario Badescu Chamomile Night Cream
Bobbi Brown Hydrating Face Tonic


----------



## mcb100

Philosophy snow angel bath and body duo
Philosophy gingerbread man home and away shower gel duo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau Le Serum


----------



## j19

Sol de janeiro body wash
Bumble and bumble straight blow dry
Sephora mud mask
Lanolips tinted lip balm in perfect nude
Clinique pep start eye cream
Rosebud salve 
Clinique 72 hour moisture surge 
Loccitane holiday almond set


----------



## ColdSteel

From CVS and Ulta:

Katy Kat Gloss in Tabby Tease
CeraVe Daily Moisturizing lotion
Batiste Dry Shampoo in Naughty
Holographic Tangle Teezer Compact
Physicians Formula Butter Bronzer
So obsessed with the Butter Bronzer!


----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## j19

Sephora coconut wipes
Sephora coconut lip balm 
First aid beauty cleanser 
Bumble and bumble dry shampoo


----------



## coniglietta

Pat McGrath Labs: mini mattetrance lipstick trio, sublime bronze eyeshadow palette
Commodity Gold travel spray
Chloe Roses de Chloe rollerball 
Sephora Z palette
Hermes deluxe replica coffret
Chloe deluxe mini duo
Amore Pacific 12 days of essential beauty
The Body Shop black musk fragrance mist, white musk treats, cushion foundation


----------



## j19

Garnier micellar water for oily skin 
Avene lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge red lipstick case
111 skin new lactic acid mask
Cle de peau cushion compact


----------



## CoachCruiser

Went to Saks in Boston


----------



## JA_UK

Picked up these items recently...


----------



## ultravisitor

JA_UK said:


> Picked up these items recently...
> View attachment 4254404
> View attachment 4254406
> View attachment 4254407


Wonderful choices! I especially love the fragrances from Chanel and Dior. I've heard that those particular lotions from Chanel are surprising in terms of how well the scent performs.


----------



## JA_UK

ultravisitor said:


> Wonderful choices! I especially love the fragrances from Chanel and Dior. I've heard that those particular lotions from Chanel are surprising in terms of how well the scent performs.


Yes! I was pleasantly surprised, even without using the spray the shower gel and body lotion performed well and kept the light scent throughout the day


----------



## clydekiwi

j19 said:


> Sol de janeiro body wash
> Bumble and bumble straight blow dry
> Sephora mud mask
> Lanolips tinted lip balm in perfect nude
> Clinique pep start eye cream
> Rosebud salve
> Clinique 72 hour moisture surge
> Loccitane holiday almond set



I love the sol de janeiro body wash


----------



## balenciagrace

They just arrived today - so excited to try!!!
Loving the simple/minimalist packaging:






The Ordinary - Hyaluronic Acid 2% B5
The Ordinary - Natural Moisturizing Factors + HA
The Ordinary - Glycolic Acid 7% Toning Solution
The Ordinary - Salicylic Acid 2% Solution
The Ordinary - Niacinamide 10% Zinc 1%
The Ordinary - Ascorbyl Glucoside Solution 12%
The Ordinary - AHA 30% BHA 2% Peeling Solution
The Ordinary - 100% Plant-Derived Squalane


----------



## ColdSteel

Physicians Formula Butter Bronzer (Bronzer shade)
Physicians Formula Butter Blush (Vintage Rose)

Oh, what a lovely scent! They apply so well.


----------



## ColdSteel

A long time coming... got myself a Luna Mini 2!


----------



## DeMonica

S


balenciagrace said:


> They just arrived today - so excited to try!!!
> Loving the simple/minimalist packaging:
> 
> View attachment 4255261
> 
> View attachment 4255262
> 
> 
> The Ordinary - Hyaluronic Acid 2% B5
> The Ordinary - Natural Moisturizing Factors + HA
> The Ordinary - Glycolic Acid 7% Toning Solution
> The Ordinary - Salicylic Acid 2% Solution
> The Ordinary - Niacinamide 10% Zinc 1%
> The Ordinary - Ascorbyl Glucoside Solution 12%
> The Ordinary - AHA 30% BHA 2% Peeling Solution
> The Ordinary - 100% Plant-Derived Squalane


So, how do you like them? I haven't tried The Ordinary yet, but I'm tempted. My current skin care products just don't do the trick anymore.


----------



## Tiare

Went a bit crazy with all of the sales leading up to Black Friday! 

Tatcha - The Essence, the Luminous Mist, The Silk Canvas primer

Sephora - Pat McGrath Venus in Furs & Pat McGrath Nude Romantique lipsticks, Tom Ford Baby Boy lipstick (love the color and I also just had my second baby boy!), Cristophe Robin Prickly Pear hair mask

Neiman Marcus - Chanel Calligraphie Intense cream liner (this stuff is incredible,) Glo Pro Microneedler

Beautyhabit - Agent Nateur Holi Rose deodorant, Isun Rhassoul crystal face exfoliant, Mun Aknari face serum, Kahina Beauty Argan oil and Rose Beldi body soap.

Babo - took advantage of 40% off and got a bunch of bubble bath bottles for my older son, tons of wipes and a lip balm trio for mama


----------



## taho

DHC red color lip cream, subtle tint and very moisturizing!


----------



## ColdSteel

Black Friday Deals from Lime Crime

Wet Cherry glosses in Petal, Maraschino Cherry, and Tangy Cherry
The Venus XS palettes (two of each since I'm giving a set as a gift and a set for me!)
And two free brush sets as I hit the minimum. Made two orders as I realized it would be a good buy to get all the XS palettes!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Eye Defining Liquid Liner Pen


----------



## ultravisitor

Found a bottle of this discontinued fragrance at Saks, and it's coming with a $75 gift card and free atomizer!


----------



## mcb100

Origins balancing state toner
Origins lavendar sheet mask x 5
Origins ginzing ulta hydrating cream moisturizer 
Origins ginzing eye brightening cream
Origins checks and balances face cleanser
Skyn Iceland glacial cleansing cloths × 2 
Ardell false eyelashes
Ardell false eyelash glue 
Skyn Iceland Berry Lip Fix (works amazing for chapped lips so far)
EOS Pomegrant Raspberry Smooth Stick x 2

I definitely am done shopping for beauty products for a while but I am running out of most of my skincare products so I had to restock.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Biologique Recherche - Lotion P50 PIGM 400


----------



## Livia1

May Lindstrom The Youth Dew
May Lindstrom The Honey Mud


----------



## Katiamelia

I just picked up some Hourglass goodies, the ambient lighting edit volume 4, and the scattered light glitter eyeshadow in the colour smoke. I swatched it in store and was blown away, it’s so reflective!


----------



## CoachCruiser

I’ve been loving Diorissimo...very long lasting on me (sort of out of the norm), though everyone is different. This one is so pretty!


----------



## dotty8

- *Dior *nail polish Lively


----------



## JA_UK

I recently acquired 3 more Dior handsoaps, so now I have 5 [emoji85]Dior Prestige eye serum and all 4 Chanel lion eyeshadows [emoji3]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Bought the Dyson new styler station weeks ago, finally opened and tried.  Nice


----------



## Denalikins

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming Roller Pearl and Dior Lip Sugar Scrub! Both are amazing!


----------



## mcb100

Just got the PMD Clean as an early Christmas gift. I have been using the Clarisonic Mia for over 10 years, but I just made the switchover because the idea of not having to spend money on replacement brush heads every 2 months was too appealing.


----------



## Dany_37

I went a little crazy in the last few weeks, I needed a restock of everything:
YSL & Becca Primer
Nars Radiant Long Wear Foundation (Tahoe)
Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation (Hazel)
Tarte Shape Tape concealer (Tan & Tan Sand)
Laura Mercier Setting Powder
Anastasia BH bronzer (Mahagony)
Two Faced Just Peachy Eye Shadow Palette
Two Faced Chocolate Bar Eye Shadow Palette
Morphe 35K Eyeshadow Palette
Morphe 15D Dayslayer Eyeshadow Palette
Benefit Brow Contour Pro (Brown Medium)
Benefit Roller Lash Masacara
Dior Pump n' Volume Mascara
Mac Lipliner (Cork) & Lipstick (Peachstock, Half & Half)
Fenty Gloss Bomb (Fussy)
Urban Decay 'DeSlick' Setting Spray


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Fenty Beauty Glossbomb in Fu$$y
Natasha Denona Gold Palette, finally...


----------



## dotty8

- *Dior *nail polish - Devilish cute
- *Dior *roller perfume Blooming bouquet 
- *Dior *eyebrow pencil


----------



## ColdSteel

Carolina Herrera Good Girl rollerball
Kate Spade In Full Bloom edp spray


----------



## mcb100

1.7oz of bombshell night perfume from Victoria's Secret. I actually like the smell.


----------



## ColdSteel

Garnier Olia color in 1.0 black. Had a 40% coupon at CVS and wanted to start with a fresh canvas as my peek-a-boo pink dye has faded and grown out.


----------



## mcb100

3.4 oz of philosophy's amazing grace perfume
Amazing grace shower gel, bubble bath combination


----------



## ColdSteel

Wet n Wild 1 Step Gel in left marooned. Totally hooked and I'm going back for more shades today!


----------



## mcb100

1.7 oz of origins plantscription anti aging serum
Ulta Beauty 3 in 1 shower smoothie in Peach Nectar
Ulta Beauty liquid eyeliner in Matte Black
I had a gift card leftover from the holidays so I picked up a few things.


----------



## starrynite_87

Not a purchase, I received a  NARS All Day Luminous  foundation and NARS Radiant Creamy concealer for Christmas. I also purchased French Girl Rose Lip Polish.


----------



## Souzie

Kat Von D Fetish blush + highlighter palette, Shu Uemura Essence Absolute hair oil, Fresh black tea kombucha antioxidant essence, Lash Food eyelash enhancer, Tarte Life of the Party clay blush palette, Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk powder foundation, Tatcha Pearl eye illuminating treatment, Tatcha Silk Canvas primer and Chanel lip balm...


----------



## fashionmaven999

Benefits Watts Up


----------



## mcb100

Pureology shampoo & conditioner


----------



## taho

Aesop Montreal city kit


----------



## fendifemale

Lancome nail vernis (Proenza Schouler)- Pure Nude & Pink Chroma
Dose of Colors lipgloss (Disney)- One & Only


----------



## mcb100

Ulta Beauty shea butter bath bar
EOS lavendar shave cream


----------



## Roo1989

All my newest beauty loves! Mostly gifts from special occasions.
Pat McGrath MTHRSHP Subversive La Vie en Rose Palette
Pat McGrath LuxeTrance Lipstick in Lust Angeles
Pat McGrath LuxeTrance Lipstick in Beauty Junkie
Dior Metalizer Cream Shadow in Plum Reflexion
Dior Diorskin Nude Air Serum Foundation in Ivory
Dior Diorskin Nude Air Luminizer Powder in Nude Glow
Dior Diorskin Nude Air Luminizer Glow Addict in Holo Pink
Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in Ethereal Light
Stila Shimmer & Glow Liquid Eye Shadow in Cloud
Stila Shimmer & Glow Liquid Eye Shadow in Boheme
Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming Roller Pearl


----------



## Selenet

All these for 2$ each, couldn't resist although I don't usually wear much makeup!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chanel Le Lait Milk Cleanser
Guerlain Maxilash Mascara
La Mer Soft Cream-ran out

I will post pics when they come, bought them online.


----------



## Elsie87

Perfume:

Love by By Killian
J'Adore by Dior
Alien by Thierry Mugler
Makeup:

L'Oréal Infaillible Sculpt False Lash Wings mascara (my fave)
L'Oréal Glow Mon Amour highlighting drops
Maybelline Superstay24H setting spray (another fave)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Vintage Magie Noire


----------



## BPC

*DR. JART+ Cicapair Tiger Grass Color Correcting treatment w/ sfp 30 *- Need to get the entire Cicapair line. Talk about getting rid of redness.. wow.
*NARS Super Radiant Booster *- Haven't tried it yet


----------



## Elina0408

I got the Shiseido Benefiance Wrinkle Resistt24 Day Emulsion Spf15


----------



## Lilybarb

Elina0408 said:


> I got the Shiseido Benefiance Wrinkle Resistt24 Day Emulsion Spf15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347174


I love Shiseido products! Esp. the serum.


----------



## Lilybarb

I bought this BioBelle box of facial masks - just received so haven’t tried out. The packaging is adorable! Would make a cute gift.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> I bought this BioBelle box of facial masks - just received so haven’t tried out. The packaging is adorable! Would make a cute gift.


And here’s the back of the book (box) with type of masks listed -


----------



## MdRs

*Helena Rubinstein:*


----------



## ColdSteel

Spent some Loyallist cards at Bloomie's last night and got myself YSL Vinyl Cream in Rouge Vinyle and Rouge Remix. My first YSL cosmetics and I love how they're moisturizing.


----------



## Elina0408

I got this Ellis Faas lipstick, is creamy but not too creamy, super happy and I am sure i will see more in the future


----------



## jess236

Diorshow brow styler


----------



## dotty8

I've stocked up on Miss Dior scents


----------



## Lilybarb

Trying new hair gloss.


----------



## Elina0408

I got one of the new scented lipsticks from Kilian, they come both in Satin and matte


----------



## Wamgurl

NIOD Core Regimen, Farmacy Green Clean, Olaplex Kit, Cle de Peau moisturizer, The Ordinary Rose Hip Compressed oil and Glo brightening serum.


----------



## barskin

Elina0408 said:


> I got one of the new scented lipsticks from Kilian, they come both in Satin and matte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387504
> View attachment 4387505
> View attachment 4387506


 Ooh. Love them!


----------



## barskin

Just arrived!


----------



## MdRs

*Еye shadow - Serge Lutens #5*


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MdRs said:


> *Еye shadow - Serge Lutens #5*



Never tried them. Good?


----------



## Lilybarb

New skincare products to try. Plus Frownies which I didn't know were STILL around.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MDNA by Madonna


----------



## MdRs

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Never tried them. Good?


I love it, I love its effect and it long duration. But I do not use it on a regular basis, I was only seduced by the make-up made during my test in the shop


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I've been trying a body oil instead of lotion, and liking it a lot so far!


----------



## ColdSteel

Manic Panic 40 volume bleach kit
Lime Crime Unicorn Hair Oyster Tint
Lime Crime Unicorn Hair Aesthetic Dye
Lime Crime Unicorn Hair Chestnut

Spring makes me want to go wild with my hair!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Replenishment and Additional purchases for a show I am working on.
The highlighters are for my callsheet breakdowns.


----------



## Simplyput

4 boxes of Fresh clay toner


----------



## starrynite_87

-Becca Hydra-Mist Set & Refresh Powder
-Tarte Tartelette Flirt pallet 
-Sephora Retractable eyeliner
-As a Beauty Insider bday gift Kat Von D Tattoo liner and Lock-It Setting Powder


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wood Sage and Sea Salt 30 ml 
Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey 100 ml


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

The Ginza 
Fancle


----------



## BPC

Not a Jeffree Star fan but couldn't resist his Blue Blood palette.


----------



## Lilybarb

@starrynite_87, Oooh your Tarte palette is pretty. Wish they would make a complete matte palette in same colors.
Hope you enjoy your Becca mist. Mists are something new for me - recently purchased Little Barn Apothecary Mist & one by Elizabeth Arden. I'm not sure yet if they are actually beneficial or a fad, but they certainly feel nice if I'm too warm.


----------



## mcb100

Too Faced pretty rich palette
Tarte Tarteist lip crayon in Boho
Tarte Tarteist lip paint in Hella
Ardell Double up demi wispies false lashes
Philosophy Fresh Cream warm cashmere fragrance
Origins United State toner
Origins high potency night-a-mins oil free resurfacing cream


----------



## dotty8

some Chanel and L'Erbolario items


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## ColdSteel

Punky Color - Ebony 

I love the colors I used from LC. I do not like all-over color on my head. We're going to a peekaboo look as we speak


----------



## barskin

Lalique Or Intemporel


----------



## makeupbyomar

My mini MAC haul.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Bath and Body Works Amber Blush, Warm Vanilla Sugar and Be Enchanted body mists


----------



## Lilybarb

barskin said:


> Lalique Or Intemporel
> View attachment 4412834


Gorgeous bottle!


----------



## barskin

Lilybarb said:


> Gorgeous bottle!


Thanks. It's now part of my Lalique collection: Fleur Universelle, Rose Royale and Or Intemporel. And they all come in the large lacquered black box. Quite the presentation.


----------



## ultravisitor

Got the two of these yesterday at the launch for the new fragrances.


----------



## barskin

ultravisitor said:


> Got the two of these yesterday at the launch for the new fragrances.


 Well, I saw this post, and I immediately looked up the Dior fragrance on fragrantica, and, oh my. The notes are shall we say, complex and unusual. "Ozonic notes," "solar notes, " "sea notes"..."pebbles?" The reviews are raves: "brilliant, incredible, stunning." I would love to try this one.


----------



## ultravisitor

barskin said:


> Well, I saw this post, and I immediately looked up the Dior fragrance on fragrantica, and, oh my. The notes are shall we say, complex and unusual. "Ozonic notes," "solar notes, " "sea notes"..."pebbles?" The reviews are raves: "brilliant, incredible, stunning." I would love to try this one.


I think it's a beautiful fragrance for spring and summer and it'll be really easy to wear.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ultravisitor said:


> I think it's a beautiful fragrance for spring and summer and it'll be really easy to wear.



Definitely want to try


----------



## barskin

Big beauty event at Neiman Marcus today! $50 0ff a purchase over $200 and extras. I bought a bottle from the new YSL private line Le Vestiaire des Parfums, 6 Place Saint Sulfice (Labanum - Accord Cuir), which they engraved for me. The goodies were endless: samples galore, a cute plastic in holographic transparent colors, 2 cloth bags a gorgeous metal YSL hand mirror with a carrying case and another zipper case with more samples. The Vestiaire samples were 3.5 ml, and I was given 10 of them, which totals over an ounce of fragrance. It was a good day!
Part One:


----------



## barskin

Part 2:


----------



## barskin

The hand mirror is heavy and so pretty!


----------



## jess236

barskin said:


> The hand mirror is heavy and so pretty!
> View attachment 4416058



The engraved bottle is beautiful!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Gorgeous goodies, @barskin.


----------



## Simplyput

4 nib sealed Fresh clay toner
Ilumimage touch
Revenir


----------



## makeupbyomar

My Eve Pearl haul...


----------



## Sarah03

My Sephora Sale Haul!
Trial sizes of Drunk Elephant C-Firma and B-Hydra
DE TLC Framboos glycolic night serum
DE A Passioni Retinol (which came with a mini B-Hydra)
Grande Lash MD lash enhancing serum
Mark Jacobs Velvet Noir mascara
I received a sample size of the DE retinol a month or so ago and had to buy the full size! I had noticeably brighter skin the day after using it. I’m hoping to love the other DE products just as much. 
The Grande Lash will always be a repurchase for me. It makes my lashes a lot longer and prettier, especially with mascara!


----------



## jess236

Dior Capture Dreamskin


----------



## barskin

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Gorgeous goodies, @barskin.


 Oh, yeah! It was so much fun. I came home like a birthday girl after her party, packed with gifts.


----------



## ultravisitor

Well, I didn't buy anything today, but I did receive a gift in the mail from my Dior rep!


----------



## barskin

Two new perfumes: Prada Candy Night and Yves Saint Laurent Caban.


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe gloss, lip trio, & buffer brush
Aesop rose hair masque
TF Mandarino di Amalfi Acqua
Buxom lip polish
Simplified organic body care of Seadrift TX
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua foundation


----------



## makeupbyomar

MAC brush haul.


----------



## ColdSteel

Subscribed to Ipsy, really only because I want to try the Tetris stuff next month!


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Les Beiges eyeshadow palette
Nars Wild Thing palette
Bite Beauty Agave lip mask x2 (so sad they reformulated the lip balm, the original was HG material but the new vegan version is TRASH)


----------



## raerae84120

From Sephora VIB sale! Always stock up during the sale.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Got this today. Curious to see if it will change the "appearance"  of my beard.  No biggie if not, the smell of that beard conditioner is amazing. 







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## barskin

I made a blind buy (eek!) of Parfums de Marly Delina, but, I bought it in the travel set (travel case and three .34 ounce refills) from Fragrancenet.com for less than $100. It is a very nice fragrance, but I don't know if I am as gaga over it as some reviewers have been. Still getting an ounce of juice with a pretty metal case was enough for me. I probably am not going to spring for a big bottle.


----------



## barskin

I assume all men's fragrances are likely to be unisex, and I picked up this from Amazon: Bentley for Men Intense eau de Parfum. It was less than 35 bucks for 100 ml, so how can you go wrong. Well, I went right. This is rum and smokiness and woody and spicy - I love it.


----------



## Frivole88

YSL tatouage liquid matte lip stain. I love that it looks natural on my lips, doesn’t flake and stays longer compared with other lip stain


----------



## barskin

Question to me: Hey, aren't you buying a little too much perfume?
Me: Yeah. I am. You wanna make something of it???

So, new today, By Kilian Gold Knight!


----------



## mcb100

Aquage curl defining cream
Aquage silkening oil foam
Lancome Definicils waterproof mascara
Pureology Superfood hydrate treatment mask
Tarte clay stick foundation in fair-light neutral
Oh K! Hydrogel mask x 2
Ulta liquid eyeliner x 2
Ulta felted tip eyeliner x 2
Pacifica crystal melon makeup removing wipes
Free sample of Too Faced free face primer
Free mini Pureology beach waves sugar spray

Ok, so, I went in for two things and I came out with much more than that. This is why I do not go window shopping when it comes to makeup and skincare products lol.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford cushion foundation ( light, airy & perfect shade for me)


----------



## ColdSteel

Sun Bum Mineral Sunscreen SPF 50 (want to be nice to the reefs when I'm snorkeling!)
Etude House Dear Darling Lip tint in Honey Rose (and two of them because I goofed and had two in my amazon checkout)
Tony Moly Liptone Plum In Purple Get It Tint Water Bar. I have the Pinky in Pink and love it.


----------



## Lilybarb

Coming up on _another _birthday ick so I purchased a Tatcha set. It gets such grand reviews & I'm interested in trying the neck product. It's a very nice boxed presentation & would be a beautiful gift.


----------



## makeupbyomar

No, no colour here, but still Kit essentials...


----------



## chessmont

ColdSteel said:


> Sun Bum Mineral Sunscreen SPF 50 (want to be nice to the reefs when I'm snorkeling!)
> Etude House Dear Darling Lip tint in Honey Rose (and two of them because I goofed and had two in my amazon checkout)
> Tony Moly Liptone Plum In Purple Get It Tint Water Bar. I have the Pinky in Pink and love it.


 Didn't they ban certain types of sunscreen in Hawaii due to destruction of the coral reefs?  Which active ingredients do they still  allow, do you know?


----------



## ColdSteel

chessmont said:


> Didn't they ban certain types of sunscreen in Hawaii due to destruction of the coral reefs? Which active ingredients do they still allow, do you know?



The sale or distribution of over-the-counter sunscreens with oxybenzone and octinoxate will be banned in 2021 per CNN. Ingredients like Zinc Oxide are good to go and effective. I love the smell of sunscreen and I like the light banana scent to Sun Bum!

Another good reference. They break it down a little more and dive into a few brands: https://www.snorkelsandfins.com/reef-safe-sunscreen-brands/

I still have some sunscreen with Oxybenzone and Octinoxate but I don't use that when I'm in the ocean.

Mineral sunscreen is a bit of a different in terms of texture so I made sure to try out applying it as the last thing I want to do is do my best lobster impression on vacation!


----------



## makeupbyomar

- Four foundation shades I use the most.
- Liquid dirt, without the pump spray attachment. (I have too many of those)
- You can never have too many brushes...


----------



## makeupbyomar

- Miller Powder Puffs
- Ben Nye loose colourless powder
- Ben Nye Lip liner in Natural
- NYX brush 09 (small rounded angled fibre optic brush)
- Matte Sun screen


----------



## fendifemale

Showing some lonestar love. Supporting a couple of Texas brands.


----------



## barskin

Memo Paris Siwa EDP.


----------



## barskin

I was just walking into Saks at the Prudential Center in Boston, not meaning to do anything at the Kilian counter. BUT, I glanced and saw a bottle of Straight to Heaven Extreme. No one has Straight to Heaven Extreme - not even the Kilian web site - so, I grabbed it. It was too expensive but oh well...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

barskin said:


> I was just walking into Saks at the Prudential Center in Boston, not meaning to do anything at the Kilian counter. BUT, I glanced and saw a bottle of Straight to Heaven Extreme. No one has Straight to Heaven Extreme - not even the Kilian web site - so, I grabbed it. It was too expensive but oh well...
> View attachment 4482514
> View attachment 4482515
> View attachment 4482516
> View attachment 4482517
> View attachment 4482518
> View attachment 4482519


Nice addition to your lovely Kilian collection.


----------



## lmbee

babevivtan said:


> *A continuation from the **earlier thread** since we have reached 5,000 posts.*


Trying glossier - brow flick in blonde and cloud paint in puff!


----------



## LPR200

barskin said:


> I was just walking into Saks at the Prudential Center in Boston, not meaning to do anything at the Kilian counter. BUT, I glanced and saw a bottle of Straight to Heaven Extreme. No one has Straight to Heaven Extreme - not even the Kilian web site - so, I grabbed it. It was too expensive but oh well...
> View attachment 4482514
> View attachment 4482515
> View attachment 4482516
> View attachment 4482517
> View attachment 4482518
> View attachment 4482519


Divine! That was the right move!!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Elemis cleansing balm with rose oil
Clinique moisture surge intense
Color Pop super shock shadow- Twitterpated


----------



## barskin

Here's my first Memo Paris


----------



## jess236

Hermessence Rose Ikebana


----------



## s3raph1nas

Klairs Rich Moist Soothing Cream
Klairs Supple Preparation Unscented Toner
Klairs Freshly Juiced Vitamin Drops
Nivea Dry Fresh Deodorant
NYX Pore Filler Primer 
Tigi Bedhead Clean Up Shampoo and Conditioner
Nikkia Joy Cosmetics The Glamour Set (false lashes)


----------



## ultravisitor

Back from Italy, and here is my haul:

















At first, I thought this next one was just like Portrait of a Lady, but after wearing it for a while, I realized that--on my skin, at least--it's Portrait of a Lady with a better drydown.






They still had 40ml bottles of almost all the Dior Privees at Rinascente. And the rep also gave me a few samples of Rose Gipsy.






Unfortunately, Rinascente no longer carries Mitzah in store. Luckily, though, my Dior rep here in Chicago is awesome, and when I came back, she had a sample of Mitzah waiting for me.

And that's all, folks. I really restrained myself, as I was also tempted to come home with Dior Homme Intense, Fahrenheit Parfum, Pour Monsieur EdT, as well as two more from Profumum Roma. I really loved the Profumum Roma store.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Back from Italy, and here is my haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I thought this next one was just like Portrait of a Lady, but after wearing it for a while, I realized that--on my skin, at least--it's Portrait of a Lady with a better drydown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still had 40ml bottles of almost all the Dior Privees at Rinascente. And the rep also gave me a few samples of Rose Gipsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Rinascente no longer carries Mitzah in store. Luckily, though, my Dior rep here in Chicago is awesome, and when I came back, she had a sample of Mitzah waiting for me.
> 
> And that's all, folks. I really restrained myself, as I was also tempted to come home with Dior Homme Intense, Fahrenheit Parfum, Pour Monsieur EdT, as well as two more from Profumum Roma. I really loved the Profumum Roma store.


Very nice haul indeed.  Congrats!   

A perfume that is similar to Portrait of a Lady, but with a better drydown?  That sounds like a great addition to your collection.

What does Santal Noir smell like?   I've tried a few sandalwood perfume samples recently, including Diptyque's Tam Dao (EDT), which was quite nice; a blend of sandalwood and cedar, but not something I want to add to my collection.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> What does Santal Noir smell like? I've tried a few sandalwood perfume samples recently, including Diptyque's Tam Dao (EDT), which was quite nice; a blend of sandalwood and cedar, but not something I want to add to my collection.


You know, I don't really have the best impression of it right now because I only wore it (along with Purple Oud) for part of a day to see if I was interested in getting it. As if the Dior exclusive line wasn't hard enough to find, neither of those is available in the US. They weren't even available at Dior boutiques in Florence or Rome. Santal Noir is limited to a few shops in Europe and also the Middle East. The best way I can describe it is sort of a combination of Ambre Nuit and Feve Deliceuse or Oud Ispahan. Some people describe it is a more intense version of Ambre Nuit and maybe similar to Guerlain's Santal Royal or maybe Dior's version of Santal Majascule. I don't think it's that similar to Tam Dao. It's definitely rose-y and has some sweetness to it, but it's definitely not too sweet. I don't recall it being too sandalwood forward. Anyway, I love love love Ambre Nuit, so I was pretty easily sold on it. Plus, Europe has the 40ml bottles.
I'll have more thoughts on it once I get to really wear it.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower






And because the SA is great and basically like a drug dealer, he gave me five samples.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Frederic Malle Carnal Flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because the SA is great and basically like a drug dealer, he gave me five samples.



Carnal Flower is gorgeous.

As for those samples,  many a time have I sniffed one  merely out of curiosity, and before I knew it, I have ended up with a full bottle of the perfume.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> As for those samples,  many a time have I sniffed one  merely out of curiosity, and before I knew it, I have ended up with a full bottle of the perfume.


Oh yes. I know. That's why I said my SA is like a drug dealer. He's giving me some freebies because he knows I'll be back.

I mean, I've already got my eye on full bottles of some of those that I received as samples...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Oh yes. I know. That's why I said my SA is like a drug dealer. He's giving me some freebies because he knows I'll be back.
> 
> I mean, I've already got my eye on full bottles of some of those that I received as samples...


Which samples did you get?  Just curious.

Sometimes I think I should just stop sampling and use what I have but I always end up getting curious, especially when a perfume gets rave reviews.  In the past, I have bought perfumes blind just because of the hype,  but this hasn’t worked out very well either.  On the whole, I am glad I am taking the time to sample and wear it on more than one day to really get a sense of how the fragrance develops and performs over a longer period of time.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Which samples did you get?  Just curious.


Noir Epices
Eau de Magnolia
French Lover
Vetiver Extraordinaire
Carnal Flower (this was to tide me over until my 30ml bottle arrives in the mail; they were sold out on Friday)

All of those have been on my radar for a while now, especially Eau de Magnolia and Noir Epices.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Noir Epices
> Eau de Magnolia
> French Lover
> Vetiver Extraordinaire
> Carnal Flower (this was to tide me over until my 30ml bottle arrives in the mail; they were sold out on Friday)
> 
> All of those have been on my radar for a while now, especially Eau de Magnolia and Noir Epices.


I haven’t tried any of these.  Noir Epices is on my list to sample in the near future. 

Vetiver is a note I have not explored much.  Not sure why.  I have always wanted to sniff Sycomore  but have never got around to it.  

I  did sample Iris Poudre recently, and liked it a lot, but my next purchase from them would be either Carnal Flower or Portrait of a Lady.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I haven’t tried any of these.  Noir Epices is on my list to sample in the near future.
> 
> Vetiver is a note I have not explored much.  Not sure why.  I have always wanted to sniff Sycomore  but have never got around to it.
> 
> I  did sample Iris Poudre recently, and liked it a lot, but my next purchase from them would be either Carnal Flower or Portrait of a Lady.


Vetiver is a hard one for me. I can't really find a vetiver that I really love and can wear. Sometimes I get tired of it easily, and other times I get a headache. For instance, Sycomore is really fantastic, but last time I wore it I got a terrible headache. I haven't tried Vetiver Extraordinaire much, so we'll see with this one. Guerlain Vetiver is highly regarded and an absolute steal at around $30 for a full bottle, so I may just buy it even though I've only ever sniffed it twice.

Noir Epices is really good. It manages to be fresh, spicy, and dark all at once.

Eau de Magnolia is very fresh and very citrus-y magnolia, but I can never make my mind up about it.

French Lover is a newer one for me. At first, I didn't like it, but once I tried it on, it was great. Green and mossy and woody. I don't have anything like it.

Oh! I just remembered that I found a vetiver in Rome that I really liked. Vet_g16, which is part of Profumum Roma's Note di Profumum line. I would have gotten it if not for Meraviglia. It's lemon, nutmeg, cypress, violet, myrrh, vetiver, and sandalwood. It was really good.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Vetiver is a hard one for me. I can't really find a vetiver that I really love and can wear. Sometimes I get tired of it easily, and other times I get a headache. For instance, Sycomore is really fantastic, but last time I wore it I got a terrible headache. I haven't tried Vetiver Extraordinaire much, so we'll see with this one. Guerlain Vetiver is highly regarded and an absolute steal at around $30 for a full bottle, so I may just buy it even though I've only ever sniffed it twice.
> 
> Noir Epices is really good. It manages to be fresh, spicy, and dark all at once.
> 
> Eau de Magnolia is very fresh and very citrus-y magnolia, but I can never make my mind up about it.
> 
> French Lover is a newer one for me. At first, I didn't like it, but once I tried it on, it was great. Green and mossy and woody. I don't have anything like it.
> 
> Oh! I just remembered that I found a vetiver in Rome that I really liked. Vet_g16, which is part of Profumum Roma's Note di Profumum line. I would have gotten it if not for Meraviglia. It's lemon, nutmeg, cypress, violet, myrrh, vetiver, and sandalwood. It was really good.


Yeah, I am not even sure I could identify the vetiver note easily, as I am just not very familiar with it.  I think I have a sample of Chantecaille's Vetyver; I must dig it out and try it on one of these days.  The vetiver by Profumum Roma's Note di Profumum line sounds very interesting.

Given that I already own a whole bunch of floral fragrances (although I don't think I have a magnolia-centric one), I haven't been terribly motivated to seek out Eau de Magnolia.    
I love green and mossy fragrances so I went and looked at the notes on Fragrantica, for French Lover, and I see that it has angelica and galbanum, among other notes listed.  I love galbanum in fragrances, so I think I would like to test it at some point.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yeah, I am not even sure I could identify the vetiver note easily, as I am just not very familiar with it.  I think I have a sample of Chantecaille's Vetyver; I must dig it out and try it on one of these days.  The vetiver by Profumum Roma's Note di Profumum line sounds very interesting.
> 
> Given that I already own a whole bunch of floral fragrances (although I don't think I have a magnolia-centric one), I haven't been terribly motivated to seek out Eau de Magnolia.
> I love green and mossy fragrances so I went and looked at the notes on Fragrantica, for French Lover, and I see that it has angelica and galbanum, among other notes listed.  I love galbanum in fragrances, so I think I would like to test it at some point.


If you have a perfume that you know has vetiver in it and there's a sharp, grassy quality to it, then that's probably the vetiver. It can come off a bit smoky in some presentations, as well, such as in Sycomore.

The entire Profumum Roma line is very interesting. I didn't have as much opportunity to check out perfumes while I was in Italy because I was with family, but I was not going to miss the Profumum Roma store(s). I've never seen a store that has the entire line, which is quite large, and their boutiques are one of the only places that sells the 18ml bottles. I went back every day so that I could wear something new, and the sales people were great and very accommodating and understanding. They even told me to continue coming back to sample. One thing I like about their perfumes is that they are very highly concentrated, like 43%-46% perfume oil. I've always thought it was BS when someone says they can still smell a perfume after a shower, but that actually happens to me with some of the Profumum Romas that I've tried. 

I don't have many florals, and I think the Malle line does florals really well.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> If you have a perfume that you know has vetiver in it and there's a sharp, grassy quality to it, then that's probably the vetiver. It can come off a bit smoky in some presentations, as well, such as in Sycomore.
> 
> The entire Profumum Roma line is very interesting. I didn't have as much opportunity to check out perfumes while I was in Italy because I was with family, but I was not going to miss the Profumum Roma store(s). I've never seen a store that has the entire line, which is quite large, and their boutiques are one of the only places that sells the 18ml bottles. I went back every day so that I could wear something new, and the sales people were great and very accommodating and understanding. They even told me to continue coming back to sample. One thing I like about their perfumes is that they are very highly concentrated, like 43%-46% perfume oil. I've always thought it was BS when someone says they can still smell a perfume after a shower, but that actually happens to me with some of the Profumum Romas that I've tried.
> 
> I don't have many florals, and I think the Malle line does florals really well.


I have a few fragrances with vetiver in them, like Chanel No. 19.  I have been smelling the note in these perfumes but just haven't been identifying it clearly as vetiver.  That's probably because it is blended well with other notes and not very dominant in these fragrances.   Thank you for the description of vetiver.  That helps me better identify its presence in the perfumes that have it.   

The Profumum store sounds lovely.  I really like it when sales people recognize that selecting a perfume cannot always be a hurried process, and that taking the time to sample is very necessary when choosing a perfume.


----------



## nvie

Couldn’t resist these, Radiant Rouge Noir, Radiant Blue and Radiant Red.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Eve Pearl brushes: Powder angle and Concealer.


----------



## hokatie

Got these two today ❤️.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Kryolan Tear Blower.


----------



## Purrsey

Tom Ford cushion foundie.


----------



## ultravisitor

So the bottle of Carnal Flower that I bought a week and a half ago had to be sent to me because it was out of stock at Neiman Marcus. Last week, I was out of town and received two packages notifications a few days apart. The first one I figured to be the perfume, but I was curious about the second one because I wasn't expecting anything else. When I got home yesterday, I picked up the packages and saw that they were both from Neiman Marcus. I opened the first one, and it was Carnal Flower. I thought the second might be a gift from my SA, which I've had happen before with other SAs, but I thought it was a bit odd because I haven't spent THAT much money at Neiman Marcus lately. I opened the second, and it was ANOTHER bottle of Carnal Flower. Both order slips showed the same order number. I went to Neiman Marcus earlier today, and they told me to just keep the second bottle. 

And that is how I now have two 30ml bottles of Carnal Flower for the price of one--except I also used a $50 gift card that I received as part of a promo from a previous Malle purchase, so really I have two bottles of Carnal Flower for less than the price of one.

Mwah-ha-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## makeupbyomar

ultravisitor said:


> So the bottle of Carnal Flower that I bought a week and a half ago had to be sent to me because it was out of stock at Neiman Marcus. Last week, I was out of town and received two packages notifications a few days apart. The first one I figured to be the perfume, but I was curious about the second one because I wasn't expecting anything else. When I got home yesterday, I picked up the packages and saw that they were both from Neiman Marcus. I opened the first one, and it was Carnal Flower. I thought the second might be a gift from my SA, which I've had happen before with other SAs, but I thought it was a bit odd because I haven't spent THAT much money at Neiman Marcus lately. I opened the second, and it was ANOTHER bottle of Carnal Flower. Both order slips showed the same order number. I went to Neiman Marcus earlier today, and they told me to just keep the second bottle.
> 
> And that is how I now have two 30ml bottles of Carnal Flower for the price of one--except I also used a $50 gift card that I received as part of a promo from a previous Malle purchase, so really I have two bottles of Carnal Flower for less than the price of one.
> 
> Mwah-ha-ha-ha-ha!


It's cool that Neiman Marcus rewarded your honesty. Not too many businesses do this outside of the beauty industry.


----------



## ultravisitor

makeupbyomar said:


> It's cool that Neiman Marcus rewarded your honesty. Not too many businesses do this outside of the beauty industry.


Federal law actually says the extra is mine. I just brought both bottles back to see what they would say. I figured that I didn't really have much to lose since no matter what I would get to keep one of them, and I'm not even sure I'll ever finish the one bottle since I have so many as it is.


----------



## makeupbyomar

ultravisitor said:


> Federal law actually says the extra is mine. I just brought both bottles back to see what they would say. I figured that I didn't really have much to lose since no matter what I would get to keep one of them, and I'm not even sure I'll ever finish the one bottle since I have so many as it is.


Didn't realize that. I am not _that _privy to the nuances of American Federal Law.


----------



## ultravisitor

makeupbyomar said:


> Didn't realize that. I am not _that _privy to the nuances of American Federal Law.


Well, I had read it before because this kind of thing happens fairly often. I looked it up again yesterday after I opened both boxes and saw I received them same shipment twice because I wanted to make sure.


----------



## makeupbyomar

ultravisitor said:


> Well, I had read it before because this kind of thing happens fairly often. I looked it up again yesterday after I opened both boxes and saw I received them same shipment twice because I wanted to make sure.


Interesting, I didn't reaalize that this sort of thing happens fairly often. I seriously would've never have thought. I have never really come across this here in Canada.


----------



## ultravisitor

makeupbyomar said:


> Interesting, I didn't reaalize that this sort of thing happens fairly often. I seriously would've never have thought. I have never really come across this here in Canada.


I think the advent of online shopping is one reason why it's started to happen more frequently over the years. It's not at all uncommon now for people to have stories about being shipped the same thing twice and then being told to keep the extra.


----------



## makeupbyomar

ultravisitor said:


> I think the advent of online shopping is one reason why it's started to happen more frequently over the years. It's not at all uncommon now for people to have stories about being shipped the same thing twice and then being told to keep the extra.


_Ahhh! _of course!  Amazon comes to mind. Ya I've read stories about that... So ya, now it all makes sense lol thanks!


----------



## Purrsey

CDP Radiant concealer for eyes and CoverFX corrector. 
I think I’m obsessed with base lately.


----------



## Purrsey

CT Foundie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Purrsey said:


> Tom Ford cushion foundie.



I really like this cushion foundation & the shade was perfect for me. I have a hard time finding the right shade.
Enjoy it & let us know what you think..


----------



## Purrsey

Love Of My Life said:


> I really like this cushion foundation & the shade was perfect for me. I have a hard time finding the right shade.
> Enjoy it & let us know what you think..


The coverage is just awesome. But I think i overdone at my first application. It was also my first time using beauty blender (I’m a late bloomer on the sponge cult thing ) so I was still trying to grasp the right technique/amount onto my face. I haven’t rotated to this cushion yet for the second time but will do so tomorrow. Because I over applied, it showed my under eye fine lines very obviously so I guess the trick is I gotta go more light handed. And I truly like the finish as it provides good coverage without the dead matte look. Still has some subtle sheen.

Out of context (a little), I was at La Mer and had the SA applied the fluid foundie on my bare face. Was matched warm ivory and this guy is in my next radar. Like what I’ve heard from most ladies whom had tried this, the finish looks even better after hrs of wear. Feels light and nice on the skin.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> So the bottle of Carnal Flower that I bought a week and a half ago had to be sent to me because it was out of stock at Neiman Marcus. Last week, I was out of town and received two packages notifications a few days apart. The first one I figured to be the perfume, but I was curious about the second one because I wasn't expecting anything else. When I got home yesterday, I picked up the packages and saw that they were both from Neiman Marcus. I opened the first one, and it was Carnal Flower. I thought the second might be a gift from my SA, which I've had happen before with other SAs, but I thought it was a bit odd because I haven't spent THAT much money at Neiman Marcus lately. I opened the second, and it was ANOTHER bottle of Carnal Flower. Both order slips showed the same order number. I went to Neiman Marcus earlier today, and they told me to just keep the second bottle.
> 
> And that is how I now have two 30ml bottles of Carnal Flower for the price of one--except I also used a $50 gift card that I received as part of a promo from a previous Malle purchase, so really I have two bottles of Carnal Flower for less than the price of one.
> 
> Mwah-ha-ha-ha-ha!


Well, as the saying goes, you can never have too much of a good thing!


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom lip polish- Debbie
Soap & Glory
Lipstick- Tom & Cherry
Lipgloss- Bare Enough (free)


----------



## barskin

My latest: Parfum de Marly Safanad.


----------



## Purrsey

Sigma F82


----------



## makeupbyomar

- Skin Illustrator refills
- Spatula 
- Kryolan flat eyeshadow brush


----------



## ColdSteel

Monoi Tiare Tahiti Monoi Tipanie Plumeria. Takes me back to Tahiti! I didn't pick up any there because I flew carry-on only. 

Did a hair mask today along with some regular coconut oil I've been trying to finish and it's made a huge difference. I spent so much time in sun and water when I was on vacation and now my hair is tame again. My skin is soft as well.


----------



## Purrsey

Chanel Coco Flash


----------



## makeupbyomar

New Quo brush line...
- Angled foundation brush
- Small flat eyeshadow brush
- 2 Angled mascara fan brushes
Lip Balms... four... of them


----------



## jess236

The amorepacific icons collection


----------



## Purrsey

GA Lip Magnet #403


----------



## Purrsey

La Mer skincare


----------



## makeupbyomar

- Hand sanitizer for my setbag
- Nanoblur for anti-shine, getting more and more difficult to find


----------



## Purrsey

Skincare n makeup


----------



## Purrsey

Need a runny, light foundation that’s a shade darker than my norm to mix with my couple of foundies that’s too light in depth (and too matte!).


----------



## michellem




----------



## Souzie

From the Sephora summer bonus event...


----------



## Purrsey

Arrived today the Zoeva Rose Golden Luxury Set


----------



## makeupbyomar

- Monda Studio Tissue bag
- Monda Studio large tote bag


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Velvet sleeping mask


----------



## makeupbyomar

*Sephora*:
- Dry Clean make-up brush cleaner
- Huda Beauty - 3D highlighter palette in Golden Sands Edition

*MAC*:
- Lip Palette in Modern Browns
- Lip Palette in Necessary Nudes
- 239S small eyeshadow brush
- 195 Concealer brush


----------



## Purrsey

Cosmetic-related. A holder for 24 lippies.


----------



## Purrsey

Guerlain L’essential Foundie


----------



## makeupbyomar

*Sephora 
MUFE* haul
- 2 magnetic palettes in small
- 1 Highlighter in H106
- Sephora magnetic angled blush brush






*MAC* Haul
- 4 empty quad eyeshadow palettes
- 2 empty duo eyeshadow palettes
- 1 Gesso eyeshadow pan refill
- 1 Carbon eyeshadow pan refil
- 4 239S small eyeshadow brushes
- 2 205 mascara fan brushes
- 1 242S small flat eyeshadow brush
- 1 195 concealer brush
- 1 190 foundation brush


----------



## barskin

More Kilian! This is the special edition Moonlight in Heaven Croisiere, which I like better than the original.


And another special. Straight to Heaven, Splash of Lemon


My Kilian SA at Saks (Prudential Center, Boston) gave me some samples of the new scent, Rolling in Love, which is pretty nice, and, it's in a red bottle. I want that red bottle! It comes in next week.


----------



## ultravisitor

Was walking around Wicker Park earlier and saw that we have a Deciem store. Went in because I've always really wanted to try out their products? I mean, $6.80 for a serum. Why not at least try it?


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford lipstick- Flame
Ulta carrier oil- Almond
NEST body mist- Bamboo & Jasmine
Dr. Bronner's castille bar soap- Tea Tree


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## makeupbyomar

*Monda Studio* 
Small set bag. “purse” empty.




Filled.


----------



## Simplyput

12 jars of Josie Maran sealed, Labor day half off sale


----------



## gelbergirl

I went out and refreshed my make-up last week.

I got Two-Faced Foundation, Mr. Perfect brush, Supergoop setting powder, Roller Lash mascara.
I'm all set except for blush which I'm still working on.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream (this must be close to my 10th tube!)
Chloè edp 20 ml (I bring this with me when I travel. I've had countless bottles altogether as this is my signature scent and I've worn it for 11 years!)
Georgio Armani Acqua di Gioia edp (my 2nd ever bottle. Haven't worn it in 7 years and I missed it!)


----------



## gelbergirl

Bobbi Brown blush in Dessert Rose
Bobbi Brown eye shadow in Champagne


----------



## jess236

Beauty blenders


----------



## Purrsey

Opium


----------



## fendifemale

BH Cosmetics- Glowing in Greece blush/highlighter palette


----------



## baghagg

Purrsey said:


> Guerlain L’essential Foundie



How do you like this foundation so far?  It's on my list..  thanks


----------



## Cams

Got my favorite body scrub and makeup remover from L’ocettane and also first time I got a sealer for my eye dark circles from Chanel.


----------



## Purrsey

baghagg said:


> How do you like this foundation so far?  It's on my list..  thanks


Hi, it's my first Guerlain foundie and I love it. I've been using it consistently everyday since i got it. My HG now.   My Tomford/Charlotte Tilbury/YSL are now collecting dust.

It gives medium coverage and it has brightening effect on me without the grease (I'm slightly oily but don't like matte finishing due to fine lines; this has a good balance).


----------



## barskin

Two new fragrances: 4160 Tuesdays Over the Chocolate Shop and Montale Oudmazing, both eau de parfum.


----------



## gelbergirl

Burt's Bees - Lip Shimmer in Champagne


----------



## Cams

Next year will be 40 so today went all out did a little training on make up as normally I near nothing apart from lipstick and got almost everything I need.


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin bio cellulose mask


----------



## s3raph1nas




----------



## fendifemale

I Dream of Lashes- Rich Taste
BH Cosmetics Power Pencil- teal


----------



## pquiles

I will be embarrassing myself if I posted.  Binge buying due to emotions... but thankfully it’s mostly skincare.  Makeup wise I bought the Natasha Denona mini Gold and the Metropolis eyeshadow palettes.  Also got  ND contour/bronzer.  Not that I needed to add to my collection.  Picked up a few items from Eve Lom and Algenist skincare as well.  When I say few... I’m underselling.


----------



## fendifemale

Colourpop lippie stix- I♡This
Colourpop lippie pencil- I♡This & Bossy
Zoya- Erza
OPI- Red Heads Ahead


----------



## ultravisitor

My sister just came back from Paris, so I had her pick me up something that is only available in Paris.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

111Skin from London


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sheikha Latifa said:


> 111Skin from London



Have you tried it yet? Let us know your thoughts


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Love Of My Life said:


> Have you tried it yet? Let us know your thoughts


I have a feeling that you used to have a different nickname before... if I’m right, you are the one who recommended it to me, thank you! I needed extra hydration after a very long flight and it worked well for me


----------



## starrynite_87

-2 BH Cosmetics Color Lock lipsticks 

-Moroccanoil Moroccanoil treatment 

-OLEHENRIKSEN Truth Serum

-Elemis pro-collagen cleansing balm

-THE MANE CHOICE - MANETABOLISM KIDS: Healthy Hair Growth Vitamins (I don’t know if this counts)


----------



## Love Of My Life

starrynite_87 said:


> -2 BH Cosmetics Color Lock lipsticks
> 
> -Moroccanoil Moroccanoil treatment
> 
> -OLEHENRIKSEN Truth Serum
> 
> -Elemis pro-collagen cleansing balm
> 
> -THE MANE CHOICE - MANETABOLISM KIDS: Healthy Hair Growth Vitamins (I don’t know if this counts)



IS this a first time purchase for the Elemis?
Curious as to what your thoughts are..


----------



## starrynite_87

Love Of My Life said:


> IS this a first time purchase for the Elemis?
> Curious as to what your thoughts are..


Yeah it’s my first time purchasing Elemis. I actually saw some rave reviews from several members on TPF and it seemed like every fashion blogger/influencer I follow on Instagram is posting and talking about how wonderful it is. I’m excited to try it out.


----------



## Purrsey

Hera Cushion Foundation


----------



## ShakeItOff1992

I picked up the Sleepy body lotion, Galaxy lip scrub and Snow Fairy shower gel from Lush - I get the shower gel every year when it comes out but the Galaxy lip scrub is new and it smells AMAZING!


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche edt &
Coco Noir edp


----------



## ShakeItOff1992

I treated myself to the Pixi skincare gift set at the weekend - it's got cleansing wipes, gel cleanser, glow tonic and a moisturiser. I've never tried it but I've heard quite a few good things about it! It was half price so thought I'd give it a go.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Fancl collagen drinks


----------



## randr21

My only makeup purchase this year, lisa Eldridge lipsticks. I own the orig red trio and wear them all the time so I'm investing in her nudes.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

In love with dior Facials products


----------



## Souzie

From the Sephora holiday event...Alterna caviar anti-aging multiplying volume shampoo and conditioner, Tatcha violet-c radiance mask, Drybar detox dry shampoo, Shu Uemura essence absolute protective oil, First Aid facial radiance pads, Natash Denona Blush and Glow, Caudalie glycolic peel..


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora lip rouge- CEO
Ferragamo edp- Signorina Misterioso
Chanel edt- Chance eau Fraiche
ELF- contour brush
Wet n Wild- felt tip liner 
FREE*- Drunk Elephant jelly cleanser duo


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Sk ii facial treatment essence, sk ii treatment clear lotion, sk ii facial treatment repair C and get a gift from Sk ii mini set with the Christmas limited edition bags


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Black Friday catch from Sephora


----------



## ultravisitor

I need another bottle of Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur, and it's $50 off a purchase of $200 at Neiman Marcus today, so...


----------



## ColdSteel

Went for a travel size hairspray, left with...

-Makeup Revolution Conceal and Define Foundation
-Makeup Revolution Conceal and Define Concealer
-Makeup Revolution Cheek Kit in Take a Breather
-Bigsexyhair Spray & Play harder 

Hate buying a mini size, but I must as I'm not mucking around with a checked bag!


----------



## fendifemale

Coloured Raine- Power eyeshadow palette & Lavender highlighter


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I need another bottle of Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur, and it's $50 off a purchase of $200 at Neiman Marcus today, so...


Congrats!  I finally got to test this one recently and it's gorgeous!


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Congrats!  I finally got to test this one recently and it's gorgeous!


Thanks! I've been wearing it a ton because it's perfect for the fall weather, so I'm glad to get another bottle because I'm running low!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Thanks! I've been wearing it a ton because it's perfect for the fall weather, so I'm glad to get another bottle because I'm running low!


Yes, it's really nice in cooler weather because it's cozy and softly spicy and overall just quite unique smelling - I don't think I have come across anything else that smells similar.  I love it!

By the way, I got a bottle of Carnal Flower from NM (I took advantage of their special offer as well), and also a purse spray of Portrait of a Lady.  I've also been thinking about getting Borneo 1834 and might just succumb - I only wish it came in the 50 ml size!


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> By the way, I got a bottle of Carnal Flower from NM (I took advantage of their special offer as well), and also a purse spray of Portrait of a Lady.  I've also been thinking about getting Borneo 1834 and might just succumb - I only wish it came in the 50 ml size!


Congrats! You will definitely enjoy those two. I think they're among what everyone considers to be the best of the Frederic Malle line.

I'd love to try Borneo 1834, but with Barney's closed now in Chicago, it's tough to find those to try. And yes, it would be so great if more companies made 30 or 50ml size bottles.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, it's really nice in cooler weather because it's cozy and softly spicy and overall just quite unique smelling - I don't think I have come across anything else that smells similar.  I love it!
> 
> By the way, I got a bottle of Carnal Flower from NM (I took advantage of their special offer as well), and also a purse spray of Portrait of a Lady.  I've also been thinking about getting Borneo 1834 and might just succumb - I only wish it came in the 50 ml size!



Portrait of a Lady has been a favorite of mine & Carnal Flower is a welcoming scent in my wardrobe of 
fragrances.
Be prepared to get compliments & enjoy!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Love Of My Life said:


> Portrait of a Lady has been a favorite of mine & Carnal Flower is a welcoming scent in my wardrobe of
> fragrances.
> Be prepared to get compliments & enjoy!!


Thank you!  They are both very beautiful scents and I am happy to have them in my wardrobe. 
I would also like to try the body oil of Portrait of a Lady  - maybe the next time I am at a store that carries the product, I will be able to do that.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  They are both very beautiful scents and I am happy to have them in my wardrobe.
> I would also like to try the body oil of Portrait of a Lady  - maybe the next time I am at a store that carries the product, I will be able to do that.



The body oil is exquisite.. You will certainly enjoy it & you can even use it in your hair ( I often do)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Love Of My Life said:


> The body oil is exquisite.. You will certainly enjoy it & you can even use it in your hair ( I often do)


That sounds lovely!  It's now on my shopping list!  I see it's available in both scents - Carnal Flower and Portrait of a Lady.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Purses & Perfumes said:


> That sounds lovely!  It's now on my shopping list!  I see it's available in both scents - Carnal Flower and Portrait of a Lady.



Perhaps if you can wait their might be another beauty event & you could pick it up saving some money...


----------



## s3raph1nas




----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Love Of My Life said:


> Perhaps if you can wait their might be another beauty event & you could pick it up saving some money...


Yes, I might do that.  Also, I will probably be able to sample it in a few weeks so I will certainly wait until then.  I see that the ingredient list has a high concentration of oils like almond, apricot kernel and jojoba which is great for the skin.  Do you find that the oil absorbs fairly quickly on the skin?


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  They are both very beautiful scents and I am happy to have them in my wardrobe.
> I would also like to try the body oil of Portrait of a Lady  - maybe the next time I am at a store that carries the product, I will be able to do that.


I'll also suggest you try the body butters. They're pretty nice.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, I might do that.  Also, I will probably be able to sample it in a few weeks so I will certainly wait until then.  I see that the ingredient list has a high concentration of oils like almond, apricot kernel and jojoba which is great for the skin.  Do you find that the oil absorbs fairly quickly on the skin?



Just looked &NM for cyber Monday has a gift card event.. GC4YOU is the code in case you are tempted.
The  oil does not sit on my skin & I will say I love the scent especially before beditme


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Love Of My Life said:


> Just looked &NM for cyber Monday has a gift card event.. GC4YOU is the code in case you are tempted.
> The  oil does not sit on my skin & I will say I love the scent especially before beditme


Thank you, I will go take a look.  Yes, lots of good deals out there for Cyber Monday!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you, I will go take a look.  Yes, lots of good deals out there for Cyber Monday!



The numbers for Black Friday store & internet sales were staggering.. 11+ billion..WOW
I can't even image what Cyber Monday is going to be like with every store probably worldwide
offering some incentive..


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I'll also suggest you try the body butters. They're pretty nice.


I hadn't noticed the body butters!  I'm going to go take a look at their website.  It takes me much longer to finish my perfume sprays but my scented body lotions and creams have gotten used up much faster (especially during winter).  I'm almost out of my Chanel No. 5 body cream, which is gorgeous.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I hadn't noticed the body butters!  I'm going to go take a look at their website.  It takes me much longer to finish my perfume sprays but my scented body lotions and creams have gotten used up much faster (especially during winter).  I'm almost out of my Chanel No. 5 body cream, which is gorgeous.



If you like a really hydrating moisturizer that leaves your skin really nice & doesn't compete with your
fragrance I can recommend Lancome Nutrix ( I'm not a fan of Lancome but I purchased this on a home
shopping network & was pleasantly surprised) & the other is Ultra Repair cream.
I use Sisley Confort Cream but it is really pricey & wanted to see if their were other products that could
hydrate my skin...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Love Of My Life said:


> The numbers for Black Friday store & internet sales were staggering.. 11+ billion..WOW
> I can't even image what Cyber Monday is going to be like with every store probably worldwide
> offering some incentive..


That's interesting.  I wonder if there will be a very high volume of sales on Cyber Monday, or if most people have already finished a majority of their shopping on Black Friday.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Love Of My Life said:


> If you like a really hydrating moisturizer that leaves your skin really nice & doesn't compete with your
> fragrance I can recommend Lancome Nutrix ( I'm not a fan of Lancome but I purchased this on a home
> shopping network & was pleasantly surprised) & the other is Ultra Repair cream.
> I use Sisley Confort Cream but it is really pricey & wanted to see if their were other products that could
> hydrate my skin...


Thank you!  I haven't tried these before.  Yes,  I often prefer a moisturizer that does not compete with my perfume.  However, when I use a scented body cream, I usually pair it with the matching perfume or I just use the cream by itself.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I hadn't noticed the body butters!  I'm going to go take a look at their website.  It takes me much longer to finish my perfume sprays but my scented body lotions and creams have gotten used up much faster (especially during winter).


Yes, I know what you mean. Wintertime is why I considered getting Musc Ravageur as a body butter. It's such a good cold-weather scent, so the body butter would be really great to have for winter. I'm not sure if I'd want any of the other body butters they have, though.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Yes, I know what you mean. Wintertime is why I considered getting Musc Ravageur as a body butter. It's such a good cold-weather scent, so the body butter would be really great to have for winter. I'm not sure if I'd want any of the other body butters they have, though.


Musc Ravageur as a body butter would be awesome in wintertime.  

I think I'm going to try the Portrait of a Lady oil - I have a feeling the scent in that format might be a bit softer, and I will be able to use it quite a bit this winter.


----------



## fendifemale

Makeup Revolution palette


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Some recent fragrance purchases, in addition to my Frederic Malle purchases: 
Serge Lutens Borneo 1834.  Also, samples and decants of Dior's New Look 1947, Gris Montaigne, Oud Ispahan, Ambre Nuit, Feve Delicieuse, and Bois d'Argent. 
I also ordered a decant of Ambre Sultan by Serge Lutens.  Lately, I have been wanting to try this one again.  It has been a while since I originally sampled it and my tastes have changed since then, so I am curious to smell it again. 
And now, I am done buying perfume for the foreseeable future.  I am going to concentrate on enjoying my collection over the next several months!


----------



## dotty8

Recent fragrance purchases  :

- *Guerlain *La Petite Robe Noire miniatures
- *Guerlain *La Petite Robe Noire perfume + body lotion 
- *Prada *Candy Florale (not pictured)
- *Chanel *Coco Mademoiselle, special Christmas edition


----------



## makeupbyomar

- MUFE empty magnetic palette
- Cover F/X blot powders in Light
- MUFE flat eyeshadow brush #226
- Sephora Blush brush
- Sephora sm. eyeshadow brush
- Life Brand blotting sheets


----------



## fendifemale

Coloured Raine- Power palette & Lavender Dreams highlighter


----------



## gelbergirl

Laura Mercier "Eyes of Gold" Mini Caviar Stick Collection
(I finished my Christmas shopping, so it was time for a gift for me!)


----------



## gelbergirl

MUFE Step 1 Smoothing Primer


----------



## jess236

La Mer Moisturizing Cream


----------



## MJDaisy

Hermes Un Jardin en Méditerranée perfume! My first hermes purchase!


----------



## ultravisitor

For me: Dior Homme (the original, since a new one is about to launch and it's nowhere near as good as the original)







Presents for my sisters:


----------



## fendifemale

ultravisitor said:


> For me: Dior Homme (the original, since a new one is about to launch and it's nowhere near as good as the original)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presents for my sisters:



I hate it when they make a flanker that sunks!


----------



## ultravisitor

fendifemale said:


> I hate it when they make a flanker that sunks!


It's not a flanker. It's an entirely new perfume that they are giving the Dior Homme name.

The old Dior Homme will now become Dior Homme Original, and the new formula is now the pillar of the brand. It does suck, though. It's  so safe and inoffensive, so it'll probably be really popular, too.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I was gifted Hermes Amber fragrance.  I'm so happy.


----------



## fendifemale

ultravisitor said:


> It's not a flanker. It's an entirely new perfume that they are giving the Dior Homme name.
> 
> The old Dior Homme will now become Dior Homme Original, and the new formula is now the pillar of the brand. It does suck, though. It's  so safe and inoffensive, so it'll probably be really popular, too.


 Oh wow. Some ppl won't leave well enough alone. I feel the same about Miss Dior and how it replaced Miss Dior Cherie. Certainly not the same.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

fendifemale said:


> Oh wow. Some ppl won't leave well enough alone. I feel the same about Miss Dior and how it replaced Miss Dior Cherie. Certainly not the same.


Why is the new formula always worse than the old one? 
We have a saying “the better ruins the good” meaning if smth is good, don’t try to make it bettertr
I got ChinaTown by Bond No.9 and Penhaligon’s travel set


----------



## fendifemale

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Why is the new formula always worse than the old one?
> We have a saying “the better ruins the good” meaning if smth is good, don’t try to make it bettertr
> I got ChinaTown by Bond No.9 and Penhaligon’s travel set


I hate it when they do that! I love Penhaligon. Halfeti is my fave and I hope it never changes.


----------



## starrynite_87

-Tula 24-7 Moisture Hydrating Day and Night Cream
-Tula Glow and Get It Cooling and Brightening Eye Balm
- Herbivore Orchid Facial Oil
-The Ordinary Caffeine Solution 5% + EGCG
-Milani Color Statement Matte Lipstick - Matte Naked


----------



## Love Of My Life

Color the World lip balm


----------



## cosmogrl5

NuFace tool...I hope it works!


----------



## Love Of My Life

cosmogrl5 said:


> NuFace tool...I hope it works!



Out of curiousity which NuFace tool did you choose?


----------



## cosmogrl5

Love Of My Life said:


> Out of curiousity which NuFace tool did you choose?


I got the mini hand held device for firming and toning.  I like it so far, I think.  It actually prickles a little bit though!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Lysait & All Day All year, & a couple of serums
Serge Lutens foundation, sponges & lipsticks


----------



## fendifemale

Elizabeth & James Nirvana- French Grey
Milani Ludicrous gloss- Hella Fresh & Kiss From a Rose
Elemis Cleansing Balm- Rose
WetnWild Primer Spray- Cucumber


----------



## Cams

I got this and was happy it came with the little make up case.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I have very sensitive skin and find it really difficult to find a good moisturiser and eye-cream which are effective for anti-aging and don’t cause my skin to react. A few months ago I discovered a fantastic handcream by Radical Skincare which has taken about 5 years off the look of the skin on my hands, so thought I would try the Eye Revive cream by the same brand. It’s fantastic!!! I’ve attached a photo of my eyes after just two applications of the new cream. I never had bad wrinkles (good genes), however there is a significant difference between before and after. No filters etc on the photo. 

For reference, I am 39 (40 in March) and up until 35 looked about 25, that stopped when I had a kid and aged about 10 years overnight! Lol.


----------



## ultravisitor

I'm in New York and I spent the day in Lower Manhattan checking out many different perfume boutiques. I got tons of samples and one full bottle I had been eyeing for a while:

Akro Dark


----------



## Love Of My Life

Herve Herau toner


----------



## fendifemale

Shea Shea Bakery 
Body cream - Yellow Cake
Body oil - Candy
Lip balm - Bubblegum


----------



## taho

Boscia masks: charcoal pudding mask and matcha. Trying them out since I love the face wash


----------



## fendifemale

Ecotools bamboo brush set


----------



## barskin

Yves Saint Laurent Vinyle Eau de Parfum, part of Le Vestiaire Des Parfums Collection De Nuit.


----------



## fendifemale

Took advantage of the Walgreens Soap & Glory sale.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tatcha Lip Mask ( love it)


----------



## tom54353

Recently I purchased best tanning bed lotion for fair skin here and This is one of the best.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Herve Herau La Potion, Extra rich gel cream & La Pommade


----------



## ultravisitor

This was a blind buy, but it's very hard to find and almost always out of stock, so I jumped on it when I saw a small bottle at a retailer.


----------



## Sunto

Shampoo


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> This was a blind buy, but it's very hard to find and almost always out of stock, so I jumped on it when I saw a small bottle at a retailer.


Hope it will turn out to be a winner.  I've had my share of blind buys in the past, and actually, quite a few of them turned out to be really good purchases, and ended up becoming my favorites.


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel edp- COCO


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

fendifemale said:


> Chanel edp- COCO


I had left behind my bottle of Coco at my brother's place a while ago, and I sort of rediscovered it when I was there in December and decided I needed it back in my collection and brought it back with me.


----------



## michellem

It cosmetics bye bye under eye concealer


----------



## s3raph1nas




----------



## fendifemale

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I had left behind my bottle of Coco at my brother's place a while ago, and I sort of rediscovered it when I was there in December and decided I needed it back in my collection and brought it back with me.


It's an addiction at this point. In the past 3 months this is my 3rd Chanel bottle. Next up is Noir and No.19, though I haven't decided on poudre or classic.


----------



## ultravisitor

My friend picked me up something very special today that can only be found in Paris...

DIOR MITZAH


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> My friend picked me up something very special today that can only be found in Paris...
> 
> DIOR MITZAH
> 
> View attachment 4673949


Congrats!  It's awesome that your friend was able to find Mitzah for you.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

fendifemale said:


> It's an addiction at this point. In the past 3 months this is my 3rd Chanel bottle. Next up is Noir and No.19, though I haven't decided on poudre or classic.


I have both No. 19 Poudre and classic, and I find that the poudre version is quite light - does not last very long on me.  I tend to use it more in the summer months.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Congrats!  It's awesome that your friend was able to find Mitzah for you.


Yes! I was afraid they wouldn't have any stock of it, but I guess my friend lucked out for me. She also got herself some Ambre Nuit, which she loves.


----------



## fendifemale

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have both No. 19 Poudre and classic, and I find that the poudre version is quite light - does not last very long on me.  I tend to use it more in the summer months.


That's good to know. I'm in TX so I may be able to get away with it quite often.


----------



## limom

*This product is my new go to everyday foundation.
It looks grey in the tube but then somehow(magic) matches your skin tone.
LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!*


----------



## fendifemale

Kevyn Aucoin Etherealist Concealer- Deep 07


----------



## ultravisitor

Not exactly a purchase as it's being given to me, but I'll take it!

Akro Smoke


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Not exactly a purchase as it's being given to me, but I'll take it!
> 
> Akro Smoke


That's so cool.  In addition to Dark, I think Smoke was the other one from this line that you really liked?  Congrats!


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> That's so cool.  In addition to Dark, I think Smoke was the other one from this line that you really liked?  Congrats!


Yes. I've also gotten a whiff of Night, and that one is definitely good. I just haven't had any real time with it (unlike Smoke, which I have a sample of). The next ones in the line that I'm interested in trying are Malt, Awake, and Haze (in that order).


----------



## rutabaga

Phyto 7 from the dermstore.com 20% off sale. An ebay seller sold me an old ass tube manufactured in 2017 and pissed me off so now I'm paying a little more to hopefully get one from a fresh batch.


----------



## fendifemale

Victoria Secret edp w/free lotion- First Love
Elemis Collagen Cleansing Balm- Rose
Aloette toner- Skin Refining
Heritage Stone toner- Rosewater


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

Finally. Been meaning to pick this one up for a while. My Saks rep got me $50 off, so why not? I have a birthday coming up.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse
> 
> Finally. Been meaning to pick this one up for a while. My Saks rep got me $50 off, so why not? I have a birthday coming up.



Congrats!  A great addition to your collection of Diors.   I think you have most of the earlier releases in your collection now?


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Congrats!  A great addition to your collection of Diors.   I think you have most of the earlier releases in your collection now?


Lots of them, but not most, I don't think. There are A LOT in this line.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Lots of them, but not most, I don't think. There are A LOT in this line.


True, I just went and looked and there are a lot in the line.  The same goes for Guerlain's exclusive line as well as some of the others.

There are still many that I haven't sampled when it comes to the exclusive lines.  I just got to smell Guerlain's Rose Nacree du Desert for the first time this past weekend at Saks.  I really liked it but I also had Embruns d'Ylang on my other wrist, so I think I will have to try it again one of these days just by itself.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> There are still many that I haven't sampled when it comes to the exclusive lines.  I just got to smell Guerlain's Rose Nacree du Desert for the first time this past weekend at Saks.  I really liked it but I also had Embruns d'Ylang on my other wrist, so I think I will have to try it again one of these days just by itself.


I'm interested in Guerlain's exclusive line, but I haven't taken the time to really check them out very much. I did think about getting Tonka Imperiale for a bit, but it's very similar to Feve Delicieuse and the price point of the Dior is much better (that's one of the reasons I'm a big fan of the Dior line--$220 for 125ml is really good comparatively). I've also checked out Spiriteuse Double Vanille, but it's a bit too sweet for me when it's on paper. Haven't tried it on skin yet.


----------



## msloulou

I have started to collect La Mer since December. I’m completely obsessed but it’s sometimes difficult for me to justify the cost. I don’t have an extensive luxury handbag collection or purchase a lot of jewelry, so this is how I spoil myself. I love seeing the bottles on my bathroom shelf and have given away samples and items that don’t work for me to relatives who’d never be able to afford their products. My next addition will hopefully be The Powder. Has anyone tried it? Any other must-haves? (Not pictured but I have already are the Lip Balm, Lip Plumper, and the Cleansing Foam.)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I'm interested in Guerlain's exclusive line, but I haven't taken the time to really check them out very much. I did think about getting Tonka Imperiale for a bit, but it's very similar to Feve Delicieuse and the price point of the Dior is much better (that's one of the reasons I'm a big fan of the Dior line--$220 for 125ml is really good comparatively). I've also checked out Spiriteuse Double Vanille, but it's a bit too sweet for me when it's on paper. Haven't tried it on skin yet.


I have mostly been focused on the Guerlain classics rather than their exclusives, but a lot of the exclusives are very nice and well done.   I like Tonka Imperiale a lot but need to try my sample again because it has been a while and I have almost forgotten how it smells.  Maybe I will do a comparison with Feve Delicieuse one of these days.

I wish I had tested and maybe purchased Iris Ganache while it was still easily available.  I think they discontinued it for a while and now I believe it's a Paris exclusive?  Anyway, I really want to sniff that one.  Spiritueuse Double Vanille was quite nice but the one I found to be too sweet/gourmand for me was Elixir Charnel Gourmand Coquin.   And I keep thinking I would like to add a bottle of Encens Mythique d'Orient but somehow there is always something else I want more.

My latest interest is De Profundis by Serge Lutens.  I tried a sample over the holidays and am debating if it's full bottle worthy.  It's an unusual floral perfume that would be very nice for spring.  It's like nothing else in my collection.  And then there is Ambre Sultan.  Should I get a bottle before the current version is changed?  Still thinking about it.


----------



## gelbergirl

just ordered on-line:  Laura Mercier Caviar sticks in Mint and Blue Ciel.  New colors for Spring


----------



## pquiles

Eve Lom Radiance Essence... 3rd bottle and her Age Defying Smoothing Treatment (ampules)


----------



## Nibb

My first post to this thread. I picked up some social distancing supplies from Space NK durning their sale. They also sent me a couple of generous samples. Super excited to take a shower.


----------



## Pursegrrl

By Terry hyaluronic foundation and Paris by Light eyeshadow palette.  I am *obsessed* with this makeup line !!
XXXOO PG


----------



## KayuuKathey




----------



## Rouge H

Dyson hairdryer...best investment ever.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Herve Herau La Potion


----------



## michellem

ZO skincare toner, daily power defense, melamin, melamix, wrinkle and texture repair and latisse


----------



## coniglietta

Needed a lighter moisturizer as the weather gets warmer. I got Innisfree Jeju Cherry Blossom facial lotion that came with some samples. I like how it smells like cherries. Reminds me of spring!


----------



## fendifemale

Elemis- Collagen balm
Clinique- Dramatically Different hydrating jelly


----------



## rutabaga

Made a small Nails Inc haul earlier this week. Too bad it won't arrive in time for Easter


----------



## starrynite_87

I went on a little beauty buying binge 

-Dior Forever 24h Wear High Perfection Skin-Caring Matte Foundation
-Charlotte Tilbury K.I.S.S.I.N.G Lipstick - Pillow Talk Collection in Berry Rose
-Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey Cologne
-MAC Studio Fix Powder plus Foundation 
-MAC Powder blush in Raizin
-YSL Touche Eclat Blur Primer in gold
-YSL TOUCHE ECLAT All-In-One Glow
-Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Fresh Deodorant


----------



## the_comfortista

Looking forward to playing around with these Urban Decay Heavy Metal eyeliners!


----------



## Tristan3939

I actually need some help and I’m new here. I bought these foundations on Mercari and I think they are fake. They smell sweet and the bottles are not even the same size. Anyone know about this? Or is there somewhere else I could/should look?


----------



## rutabaga

Oof. Neimans was having a 25% off sale concurrent with Sephora’s so I stocked up on makeup and skincare:

- Kosas tinted Face oil
- Drunk Elephant b hydra moisturizer
- Obagi clinical vitamin c eye cream
- Fenty makeup sponge
- Charlotte Tilbury and Milk makeup eyebrow gels
- Lancôme art liner for my friend
- Dior nail polish in Vibrato

I also ordered two Overose candles in the fig and cassis scents, but since they’re currently OOS right now I’m not sure I’ll actually receive them. I ordered on the first day of VIB access and my estimated delivery date is 5/11! Hoping this is a sign that Sephora is keeping their warehouse workers safe.


----------



## limom

Who can resist the Sephora sale? 
Not me apparently 
Modest haul:
Clean reserve endless summer
CC cream erborian
Diorshow mascara
YSL colored mascara
Some salt head scrub


----------



## starrynite_87

Since I went a little crazy with the beauty purchases the past 2 weeks I just picked up 
GrandeLASH- MD Lash Enhancing Serum and a NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer from Sephora


----------



## MaryPrymak

I have oily skin and acne, so this year i will promise to care about my skin. I bought a lot of skin care cosmetics from Ordinary and i if you have oily skin i highly recommended to buy this glycolic acid toner https://theordinary.deciem.com/product/rdn-glycolic-acid-7pct-toning-solution-240ml?redir1 and then i love to use moisturizer. And to keep my promise i bought this mini refrigerator https://topfridge.net/best-skincare-fridge/#1_Teami_Mini_Fridge_for_Skincare_Amazon8217s_Choice this really good and cute thing. I store my cosmetics in this fridge and cosmetics have chilly effect that really good to refresh face in the morning )


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin Bio Cellulose mask
Herve Herau La Potion
Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## Souzie

Morphe x Jeffree Star brush set, Caudalie vinoperfect essence, Eminence Organics tea tree & mint hand cleansers, Laneige lip sleeping mask and Tarte deep sea collagen serum...


----------



## keneda95

I purchased this awesome lipstick from Zeesea 
https://beauty-iconic.com/collections/lips-makeup/products/zeesea-cleopatra-luxury-satin-liptstick
Anyone already tried it ?
I will probably buy more items from this store there are interesting things. Can I have your recommendations for ;other's day gift ?

thanks


----------



## Just.Stine

Some stuff from The Ordinary


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just.Stine said:


> Some stuff from The Ordinary



How do you like the like the Hyaluronic Acid?


----------



## girlfriday17

Still waiting on my Sephora order but I splurged on the Beste Cleanser and Shaba Complex eye cream from Drunk Elephant along with a Drybar Hairbrush.


----------



## Just.Stine

Love Of My Life said:


> How do you like the like the Hyaluronic Acid?



I really enjoy it. My skin is looking and feeling really hydrated throughout The whole day. 
But I am having some breakouts since ive started using these products, but I geuss thats pretty normal  Who know you could have teenage-skin as a 36 years old


----------



## fendifemale

LV edp- Rose des Vents
Balenciaga edp- Paris
Buxom lip polish- Ryan
Khiels- Ultra Facial Cream


----------



## fettfleck

I splurged in a new lash curler: the Surrogatt Revelee! I am so excited if that thing works well. Have to wait a bit though, till it arrives and until my damaged lashes (status post lash extension) are healthy and long enough again...

I also got a facial cleaning oil from Balea. I want to use that  mainly for facial Gua Sha, but also to test whether a oil based cleanser is any good.


----------



## coral8789

La Roche Posay retinol moisturiser and eye cream.


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque


----------



## s3raph1nas

Best face scrub I have tried.


----------



## Suntaurus

I bought an electric jade roller and gua sha from amazon! Super excited to try it out


----------



## fendifemale

Balenciaga Paris edp
Sephora mask spatula (gift for my cousin)
Elemis Rose Balm
Zoya nail lacquer- Birch


----------



## s3raph1nas

Scandinavia's equivalent of Sephora, Kicks, has a house brand of affordable skincare that WORKS. I just purchased my second bottle of their Retinol Complex Concentrate, which is comparable to the Pixi Collagen and Retinol Serum. I was lucky enough also to find their Christmas sheet mask collection at 70% off! I have also tried their Niacinamide Treatment, which is wonderful. The 20% Vitamin C Concentrate is next on my list.


----------



## mcb100

Just ordered Charlotte Tilbury Magic Cream. (My old moisturizer is almost gone, and I'm just not impressed by it anymore, so I'm gonna give this one a try.)
False eyelashes.


----------



## fendifemale

Philosophy Purity Wipes
Colourpop So Juicy gloss- All Talk


----------



## Love Of My Life

Herve Herau La Potion
Noble Panacea Absolute


----------



## s3raph1nas

Got this set off of ebay. I think it might be from 2017.. (does anyone know?)
I love this scent, and I haven't tried the lotion or the candle yet. 



Ordered a second jar of my current go-to moisturizer.


----------



## Bagologist

Recent beauty purchases loaded into my skincare fridge:
Dior Capture Youth Redness Soother serum
Pearlessence Rose Water
Tula sunscreen
Foreo UFO 2


----------



## mcb100

Belif moisturizing eye bomb
ULTA 3 in 1 Pina Colita shower smoothie


----------



## fendifemale

mcb100 said:


> Belif moisturizing eye bomb
> ULTA 3 in 1 Pina Colita shower smoothie


I just finished the Red Velvet one & I'm heart broken.


----------



## jess236

Sisley Paris Floral Toning Lotion
Sisley Paris Gentle Facial Buffing Cream
Sisley Paris L'Integral Cream
Christophe Robin Purifying Scalp Scrub with Sea Salt


----------



## s3raph1nas

Found these on sale.


----------



## auntynat

Dr Barbara Sturm brightening serum, lotion,  cleanser, eye cream and a mask. Went a little crazy as skin is doing well with no airplane stress, but irritated by wearing a mask. i had some samples and my skin responded well so went all in! something about the situation this year has me focusing on self maintenance. Am loving this range so far (week there).


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Prestige La Micro Huile de Rose
Dior Prestige La Creme (what a beautiful cream this is)
Dior Prestige  La Micro Caviar Cream (which doubles as a mask)


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nuit de Feu


----------



## EmmaBM

Paulas Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant









						Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant | Paula's Choice
					

Fast absorbing liquid removes built-up dead skin cells and fights blackheads.




					www.paulaschoice.co.uk


----------



## Manolos21

Took advantage of the Deviant skincare sale and bought their Cleansing Concentrate, Gentle Resurfacing Liquid, and Facial Oil. I have seen way too many raves about the Cleansing Concentrate (I legitimately cannot find a single bad comment about it), and I woke up at 4 am to snap it up as soon as the sale started. I cannot wait until it arrives!!!


----------



## pmburk

So... I've gone a bit nuts this month. With being at home, I decided to go through all of my makeup. Reorganize, declutter items that I did not use/like or that were past their prime (when I realized I had a primer that was 7 years old sitting in a drawer - ugh!), or items I will just plain never use before they go bad (i.e. tons of backups). I've also come to the decision that I am tired of wasting money on drugstore brand items that I end up decluttering or that just plain feel cheap to use and don't bring me joy. In the end, I gave away or threw out  4 shopping bags full of cosmetics. I also took advantage of a a couple of big sales (Charlotte Tilbury summer sale, Neiman Marcus crazy markdowns on Marc Jacobs). All of that to say, here's my haul this month. Don't judge!

Chanel Les Beiges moisturizing tint
NARS Sheer Glow foundation
NARS Pure Radiant tinted moisturizer
Laura Mercier Flawless Fusion foundation
Tom Ford Traceless foundation
Armani Luminous Silk foundation
Guerlain Meteorites base primer
NARS pore & shine control primer
Laura Mercier translucent powder
Dior Forever & Ever control powder
Charlotte Tilbury Magic loose powder
Armani Luminous Silk concealer
Marc Jacobs Accomplice concealer
Charlotte Tilbury Filmstar Bronze & Glow contour kit
Dior Backstage contour palette
Marc Jacobs blushes x 2
Viseart Sultry Muse & Neutral Mattes palettes
Marc Jacobs Fantascene eye palette
Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk & Starry Eyes to Hypnotise eye palettes
Guerlain mascara
NARS brow perfector pencil


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Noir
Kiehls Facial Cream
Clinique Take the Day Off balm
WetnWild bronzer- Palm Beach Ready


----------



## goodatlife

I went on a moisturizer kick recently and bought these from Sephora lol. My reviews below:

*Dr. Dennis Gross Skincare Stress Repair Face Cream With Niacinamide* (ingredient breakdown): This was my favorite of the bunch. The texture of this cream isn't too thicky or creamy, but it's not a thin consistency either. Just right, especially for the summer! My skin drank this up and I would wake up with super soft skin in the morning (might be the lactic acid working its magic?). I appreciated the extra packed antioxidant list and honestly, I'd purchase again in a heartbeat if it weren't so pricey.

*Biossance Squalane + Omega Repair Cream* (ingredients breakdown)*:* Second fav! I loved the consistency of this one, as well; not too thick and super easy for my skin to absorb. It was particularly good for my dry skin; I usually need to apply a face oil after my moisturizer for my skin to feel really hydrated, but with this, I felt the cream itself was enough. I don't think I saw any improvements in my skin in terms of hyperpigmentation... but looking at the ingredient list breakdown, I think that's completely reasonable. It's got a great mix of replenishing, hydrating, and protecting ingredients that just really kept my skin feeling moisturized & hydrated. Completely recommended for dry skin!

*Herbivore Pink Cloud Rosewater Moisture Crème* (ingredient list)*:* Right off the bat, this creme was a bit off when I first opened it... the contents had kind of separated, so there was a weird film of moisturizer and watery contents, if that makes sense. It freaked me out a little bit. I understand that separation might be expected from more "natural" products, but it doesn't come with a spatula or anything to mix the contents back together. Anyway... this stung my eyes (used it close to the eye area) so I had to wash it off a few times. Also, it would weirdly pill when applied after my Niacinamide serum. Overall, I wasn't impressed with this moisturizer and felt it didn't really do anything for my skin.

*YTTP Adaptogen Deep Moisture Cream* (ingredient list): Honestly, why is this called moisture cream? I really didn't like this... had to really rub for it to absorb into my skin, it felt very light / not moisturizing enough, and pilled like crazy under my sunscreen. Maybe I am not the right skin type, but I wouldn't recommend for dry skin at all.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I picked up a few things before the pandemic and am only getting around to posting them now!
Serge Lutens Ambre Sultan.
Frederic Malle Une Fleur de Cassie purse size spray.  
Tom Ford Shanghai Lily:  I think this was being discontinued and I found it for a great price at the Cosmetics Company store.


----------



## ultravisitor

Just picked up Le Labo Poivre 23.


----------



## fendifemale

MAC lipstick- Flat Out Fabulous
Sephora lipliner & gloss- Deep Aubergine & Starstruck Pink


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

I just ordered a bottle of "Yuzu" EdT by Caron Paris. ( https://www.parfumscaron.com/products/yuzu )

Ordering that felt great, because I stuck to using what I had for such a long time, that my supply is finally depleting.


Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Arrived a couple of days ago, very pleased. But wish they had an EdP. The EdT is a "use at least twice a day candidate" when wearing. Besides that it's a great composition. Love it.





Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## coniglietta

Skincare from the ordinary, apieu sunscreen with free lip tint gift, one thing centella asiatic extract, and 16 brand bb cream


----------



## 880

Latisse. Not entirely happy with the applicators though


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mila Moursi lifting serum, oxy cream, refining lotion, anti wrinkle cream, retinol & vitamin C


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Finally getting around to posting a picture of my recent perfume acquisitions from Dior.  Everything came packaged beautifully and they also included samples of Souffle de Soie, Jasmin des Anges, and Miss Dior Rose and Roses, mini Rouge Dior lipstick, a little Dior keychain and a red cosmetic pouch.

Another fragrance addition:  I had a giftcard that I hadn't used and I decided to use it to get Estee Lauder Youth Dew bath oil -- been curious to try this one for a long time.


----------



## meowkittycat

Glossier Cloud Paint in Dusk, Balm Dot Com x 3 (to be gifted), Boy Brow.


----------



## ultravisitor

Ack. Wrong thread.


----------



## mcb100

Philosophy Coconut Splash shampoo, shower gel, bubble bath.
Pureology Hydrate shampoo
Living Proof restore, repair leave in
IGK detangler spray
NARS lipstick
Skyn Iceland cleansing cloths
Tangle teaser


----------



## mcb100

TULA pumpkin scrub
Sugarbear Hair hair vitamins


----------



## ColdSteel

Blondwood Labs Purple Toning mask

A couple new wide tooth combs (travel and normal size!)


----------



## mcb100

Philosophy the Gingerbread Man 3 in 1 (my favorite body wash every holiday season.).


----------



## rutabaga

Fenty Beauty Poutsicle lipstick in Sun Snatched  
Skinfix hand cream 
Drunk Elephant c-tango eye cream


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## Souzie

My haul from the Sephora Holiday Savings Event..


----------



## mcb100

Olaplex hair bonding oil
Pureology hydrate conditioner 
Tarte amazonian clay foundation 
Tarte amazonian clay concealer 
IGK detangler spray


----------



## makeupbyomar

Tissue box carrier...


----------



## makeupbyomar

(Repost from the Sheltering in Place sub forum)

Make-up bag. The cold weather keeps cracking the vinyl. So every 6 months or so, I need to get a new one!


----------



## makeupbyomar




----------



## miniwatt

Stocked my cabinet with a bunch of favourites I got in some sales online this past week. Largely just replacements for stuff I use all the time anyway, with the exception of two products I haven't yet tried from Filorga and Art Deco. I had wanted to buy the Filorga last year in a shop, but the lady there talked me out of it, said it's for "old people" (her words, not mine!). I only have wrinkles so far on my neck and am curious if it helps.

Olaplex 3
Olaplex shampoo
Ouai wave spray
Estée Lauder stress relief eye masks (little miracle workers after a poor night's sleep!)
Clinique high impact extreme volume mascara (hands down the best mascara on the planet)
Avène thermal mist
Olaplex 6
Art Deco eyeshadow base
J. One Jelly Pack (this stuff is sensational, I can't rave enough about it)
Mac Fix+ spray
Mac lipliner in Spice
Revolution Pro lip scrub 
Bioderma hydrabio serum
Filorga Time-Filler


----------



## fendifemale

VS edp- Just A Kiss
Sephora Gel Gloss- Glossy Cherry
Clinique Moisture Surge Cream


----------



## ultravisitor

Saks has a $75 gift card with $150 purchase today only, so I got Christian Dior Oud Ispahan.







And then they're giving away a free travel atomizer with a $100 fragrance purchase, as well, so I got one of those and my SA filled it up with Patchouli Imperial.

BTW, if you do a Google search, you'll find Oud Ispahan on the Saks website for $187. It's not being sold at that price in stores and you won't find it by searching the Saks directly on the Saks website. My SA could either match the price and order it for me OR give me the $75 gift card. I went for the gift card, but if someone doesn't want the gift card and wants Oud Ispahan for a great price, there you go.


----------



## fendifemale

Took advantage of the Tom Ford sale.
Blush- Flush
Lip sheer- Otranto


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Saks has a $75 gift card with $150 purchase today only, so I got Christian Dior Oud Ispahan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then they're giving away a free travel atomizer with a $100 fragrance purchase, as well, so I got one of those and my SA filled it up with Patchouli Imperial.
> 
> BTW, if you do a Google search, you'll find Oud Ispahan on the Saks website for $187. It's not being sold at that price in stores and you won't find it by searching the Saks directly on the Saks website. My SA could either match the price and order it for me OR give me the $75 gift card. I went for the gift card, but if someone doesn't want the gift card and wants Oud Ispahan for a great price, there you go.


Thanks for posting this, and congrats on your purchase.  I was debating about Oud Ispahan, but ended up finding Bois d'Argent in the 40 ml size so I went with that one. 

Also took advantage of the sales this week and picked up Frederic Malle L'Eau d'Hiver, and Un Lys from Serge Lutens (my first bell jar).  I think I will be going back on my no-buy after this, and this time I'm also including samples in my no-buy.


----------



## fendifemale

Clinique Moisture Surge giftset
First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream- Candy Cane
Colourpop gloss- My Forte
NYX Diamonds & Ice topper- That's Fire
Mary Kay Nourishine gloss- Sun Blossoms
Mary Kay Matte Lipstick- Orange Mio


----------



## Sterntalerli

ROUJE - Nailpolish in BOHEME
ROUJE - Lipstick in CORALIE which I will gift my mom


----------



## ultravisitor

I got this lipstick set for my mom for Christmas.






And then if I spent $70 more, I would get $50 off the purchase, so I got myself something, as well.


----------



## Love Of My Life

miniwatt said:


> Stocked my cabinet with a bunch of favourites I got in some sales online this past week. Largely just replacements for stuff I use all the time anyway, with the exception of two products I haven't yet tried from Filorga and Art Deco. I had wanted to buy the Filorga last year in a shop, but the lady there talked me out of it, said it's for "old people" (her words, not mine!). I only have wrinkles so far on my neck and am curious if it helps.
> 
> Olaplex 3
> Olaplex shampoo
> Ouai wave spray
> Estée Lauder stress relief eye masks (little miracle workers after a poor night's sleep!)
> Clinique high impact extreme volume mascara (hands down the best mascara on the planet)
> Avène thermal mist
> Olaplex 6
> Art Deco eyeshadow base
> J. One Jelly Pack (this stuff is sensational, I can't rave enough about it)
> Mac Fix+ spray
> Mac lipliner in Spice
> Revolution Pro lip scrub
> Bioderma hydrabio serum
> Filorga Time-Filler
> 
> View attachment 4911968



Enjoy your purchases.. any thoughts about the FILORGA?  Thanks


----------



## Mary Riyanna

My latest purchase was Cereva moisturizing lotion.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Posting a picture of my new fragrances:  Frederic Malle L'Eau d'Hiver.
Frederic Malle Une Fleur de Cassie -- this one is a gift from family members that I will not be seeing this year due to the difficulties of travelling during this pandemic.
Also, Christian Dior Bois d'Argent.  Love the Dior holiday packaging -- almost did not want to unwrap the beautiful packaging!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just reordered my second tube of Biologique Rechereche Masque Vivant.  I have been using this 2 to 3 times a week and my skin has never looked and felt so smooth.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Got some gift cards for Xmas and ordered myself the Dr Sturm lip balm. Can’t wait to try it.


----------



## mcb100

*Kyle Skin face mask brush (been looking for a good brush to apply face masks with, so that I don't have to dip my fingers into the jar every time. Hoping this is good, never bought anything from Kylie's line before?)
*Pureology hydrate shampoo
*Belif moisturizing aqua eye bomb 
*1.7oz of Charlotte Tilbury magic cream
*Dior Hydralife Glow Better fresh jelly mask
*Caudalie Instant Detox face mask
*Koh Gen Doh cleansing spa water cloths 

(Seems like a lot but they're mostly just like refills of stuff I ran out of, stuff that's empty now, except for the mask brush.)


----------



## rutabaga

Vitruvi essential oils in lavender, eucalyptus, and grapefruit


----------



## starrynite_87

-The ordinary Argireline Solution 10%
-Saint Laurent Pure Shots Night Reboot Serum
-OUAI Body Crème


----------



## justwatchin

Augustinus Bader cleansing balm
Kjaer Weis cream eyeshadow


----------



## starrynite_87

Kiehl's Ultra facial cleanser
Crème de la mer


----------



## mallutts

My birthday present I picked up yesterday.


----------



## melvinjoe

Microfiber towels 
Skincare cream  and Lip gloss


----------



## ultravisitor

.


----------



## rutabaga

I’ve been naughty!

Sisley shampoo and fortifying hair serum
La Roche Posay hand creams and sanitizers
Essie Expressie nail polishes in Bolt and Be Bold (brick red) and We Don’t Mesh (shimmery chartreuse)
Nails Inc haul - some duos with dark green and khaki polishes as well as some nude brown polishes


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I told myself I was on a no-buy until I actually got back into wearing m/u regularly, but I still used a sale to get the Anastasia brow set and brow pencil. I also bought one of those cheap shampoo brushes and it really does make a difference for me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Argentum Apothecary oil milk cleanser
Herve Herau La Potion


----------



## Tasha1

Victoria Beckham Beauty

2 lipsticks, a macsaca, a kohl pencil
great items, Vic!!


----------



## fendifemale

Elemis Collagen Balm
Indi Lee Squalene Oil
The Ordinary Squalene Oil
Perlier Shampoo & Conditioner- Imperial Honey


----------



## meowkittycat

Colour not pictured but I bought one of these 3CE lipsticks in Murmuring. I owned a few 3CE Mood Recipe lipsticks a couple years back and I'm hoping they've updated their formula. There was a review that likened it to the MAC Powder Kiss, which I like. These clear tubes remind me of Rodin but I like 3CE colours better. Looks super chic.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras






And then I got a free gift, which was a 7.5ml of Portrait of a Lady and a few Jurassic Flower rubber incense minis.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I got a free gift, which was a 7.5ml of Portrait of a Lady and a few Jurassic Flower rubber incense minis.


I have not yet tried this one, but it's on my to-sample list.  I got curious about rubber incense and went and looked it up -- looks like it's similar to scented sachets?  Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have not yet tried this one, but it's on my to-sample list.  I got curious about rubber incense and went and looked it up -- looks like it's similar to scented sachets?  Congrats on your purchase!


Thanks! Yes, the rubber incenses are pretty interesting. I had been looking at them as good things to put in drawers or on shelves with clothing, so I'm glad I got some to try out.

Dans Tes Bras is very interesting. It's not like traditional perfumes; it's more of a concept, one based on the scent or feeling of warm skin. I love it and find it comforting (it is from the same guy who created Musc Ravageur), but some people are kind of grossed out by it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Thanks! Yes, the rubber incenses are pretty interesting. I had been looking at them as good things to put in drawers or on shelves with clothing, so I'm glad I got some to try out.
> 
> Dans Tes Bras is very interesting. It's not like traditional perfumes; it's more of a concept, one based on the scent or feeling of warm skin. I love it and find it comforting (it is from the same guy who created Musc Ravageur), but some people are kind of grossed out by it.


I am curious to smell Dans Tes Bras.   Most of the perfumes I have smelled have been on the traditional side, and this one sounds different and interesting.  It does have somewhat mixed reviews and is definitely a fragrance that needs to be tested, perhaps more than once. 

As for the rubber incenses, it will be interesting to hear your thoughts after you have used them for a bit.  I actually don't use any type of sachet in my clothing shelves, but I think it would be nice to use something like that as long as the scent is on the more diffused and airy side.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am curious to smell Dans Tes Bras.   Most of the perfumes I have smelled have been on the traditional side, and this one sounds different and interesting.  It does have somewhat mixed reviews and is definitely a fragrance that needs to be tested, perhaps more than once.
> 
> As for the rubber incenses, it will be interesting to hear your thoughts after you have used them for a bit.  I actually don't use any type of sachet in my clothing shelves, but I think it would be nice to use something like that as long as the scent is on the more diffused and airy side.


Yes! Definitely give Dans Tes Bras a try. I'm not sure what people are saying when they say they smell mushrooms in this. At times, it's a bit powdery and floral, but there's lots of saltiness and muskiness in it. I just love it.

Right now, I've been using a Dior soap to scent my underwear drawer. I think I'm gonna try the rubber incenses in there at some point. Then I'll actually get to use that awesome soap in the bathroom!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Yes! Definitely give Dans Tes Bras a try. I'm not sure what people are saying when they say they smell mushrooms in this. At times, it's a bit powdery and floral, but there's lots of saltiness and muskiness in it. I just love it.
> 
> Right now, I've been using a Dior soap to scent my underwear drawer. I think I'm gonna try the rubber incenses in there at some point. Then I'll actually get to use that awesome soap in the bathroom!


Yeah, I often take some of these reviews with a grain of salt.  Every once in a while, I like to skim through them just to get a general sense of what people are saying, but there are many reviews I just skip over as well.  I will pay more attention to a small handful of reviewers, especially if their perfume tastes align closely with mine, but have learnt not to base any blind buy decisions on their reviews either (after a few not so great blind purchases).  Ultimately, I trust my own nose when making these fragrance selection decisions.

Soap bars are a great way to scent clothing drawers.  I've used lavender sachets (and also cedar bars) a while back in my sweater shelves but that was more to repel moths or suchlike than for the fragrance.


----------



## SpeedyJC

My recent purchases have been:

skinceuticals c e ferulic

IS Clinical cleansing complex

IS Clinical Youth Eye Complex

Dr Dennis Gross Spectralite LED face mask


----------



## ultravisitor

Took advantage of the Saks gift card event and picked up Ex Nihilo French Affair and Supergoop! Unseen Suncreen.


----------



## patsku

Tom Ford lipstick





Byredo perfume




Also Murad Oil and Pore Control Mattifier Broad Spectrum SPF 45, PA++++, Grown Alchemist Gentle Gel Facial Cleanser, Sarah Chapman Eye Insurance SPF 30


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sunday Riley Good Genes


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Eau de Vert Boheme
Tocca- Florence
Juliette Has A Gun- Not A Perfume
Fenty Gloss Bomb Cream- Mauve Wives
The Ordinary Squalene Oil


----------



## maris.crane

Tried to be REALLY good during the Sephora sale, may give in and get the Sunday Riley Luna oil... BUT for now:
Creme de la Mer mini 
Tom Ford Lost Cherry (mother's day)
Benefit Roller Lash


----------



## fendifemale

maris.crane said:


> Tried to be REALLY good during the Sephora sale, may give in and get the Sunday Riley Luna oil... BUT for now:
> Creme de la Mer mini
> Tom Ford Lost Cherry (mother's day)
> Benefit Roller Lash


I LOVE Rollerlash.♡


----------



## maris.crane

fendifemale said:


> I LOVE Rollerlash.♡



this is my first time trying it! Feel like I’m waaaaaay behind the curve haha.


----------



## jess236

Alien EDT
Hermes Un Jardin sur Nil EDT
Tom Ford cream eye shadow in Platinum
Sisley Paris gentle facial buffing cream


----------



## limom

The Sephora sale got me again


----------



## fendifemale

Michele Germain edp- Sugarful
Morphe Eyebrow Cream- Mocha
Aloette Skin Refining Toner


----------



## VSUVUS

Recent haul from the Sephora Rouge Sale


----------



## mcb100

Lots of good sales lately. Sephora just had their spring sale, and Macy's just had their Friends & Family sale. I purchased:

Sephora collection House of Lahses x Patrick Ta false eyelashes
Too Faced Damn Girl 24 Hour mascara
Sephora Collection makeup organizer x 2
Tarte Amazonian Clay full coverage foundation in 22B Light Beige
Bobbi Brown beach fragrance 1.7oz
Huda Beauty The New Nude eyeshadow palette
Huda Beauty N.Y.M.P.H all over face & body highlighter
Dior JOY perfume 3.4oz
Sephora glide eyeliner in deep black
Sephora collection false eyelashes in Craze
Wishful chin lift sculpting sheet mask x 2
Charlotte Tilbury airbrush flawless setting spray
Dior Hydralife Triple Impact makeup remover
Dior Backstage face & body foundation in 1 Cool
Dior Backstage Brush Set (I already love this set. It was pricey, but the brushes seem like amazing quality.). 
Dior Backstage fluid foundation brush #12
MAC blush in Burnt Pepper
MAC blush in Sweets For My Sweet


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Eden-Roc


----------



## HBfanatic

Ysl black opium
Clinique barely there lip


----------



## starrynite_87

-Jo Malone Honeysuckle and Davana cologne 
-Nécessaire The body wash in Sandalwood


----------



## Coco DiNutt

Ole Hendriksen C-rush gel creme. I swear by this stuff!


----------



## Strep2031

Parfum de Marly Delina Exclusif and Parfum de Marly Cassili


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Nashi Blossom
The Ordinary Rosehip Seed Oil
Benefit Rollerlash Travel Size
Milani The Tank Liquid Liner
Wet n Wild Waterproof Breakup Proof Liner
Wet n Wild Photofocus Loose Powder- Deep
Real Techniques Soft Glam Brush 027


----------



## maris.crane

Skin79 Hot Pink Bb cream 
Thayer’s Witch Hazel
Bioderma Hydrabio Cleansing Water 
Neutrogena Cream Cleanser


----------



## fettfleck

Tom Ford eyeshadow Power Eye Duo in naked bronze and I love it! So easy to use!


----------



## MCBadian07

Haven't purchased make up in forever since working at home for the past 1.5 years due to COVID, but could not pass up on these!! They are essentially all sold out online in Canada, cases and inserts except the eye pallette I purchased (Eloise). I'm thinking of using one of the cases as a card case or something - big enough to put credit cards, ID, etc.
The only thing is the eye pallette does not include any tiny brushes 
EDIT: Don't think cards will work as the case is magnetized...hmm will have to find other things!


----------



## rutabaga

GA luminous silk foundation. They have a promo where you get two full sized lip maestros for free with the purchase of a foundation, so I couldn’t resist.


----------



## pmburk

Bit of a shopping spree over the last few days. Replenished/repurchased some things, and took advantage of the recent Blue Mercury sale:

La Mer Soft Fluid Long Wear Foundation
La Mer The Powder (loose)
La Mer Concealer
La Mer Radiant Skin Tint (repurchase to replace the older white tube Reparative skin tint I'd emptied)
Tom Ford eye quads in Supernouveau and Daydream (Saks off 5th sale)
Tom Ford Emotionproof cream eye shadow in Starmaker
Chantecaille Le Chrome luxe eye duo in Tibet
Chantecaille cheek gelee in Happy
Dior Forever Skin Correct Concealer
Chanel Les Beiges Water Fresh Tint
Nars pore & shine control primer

I have a few of the Hermes blushes & lipsticks sitting in my cart, but haven't pulled the trigger on those yet.


----------



## pmburk

I caved.  Hermès blushes in Rose Blush and Rose Ombré and satin lipsticks in Rose Epice and Rose Encens.


----------



## Miss Bliss101

Estée Lauder’s White Linen and four Artdeco eyeshadows in a create your own mix and match palette.  Also picked up their eyeshadow base and I love it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Shiseido Eudermine
111 Skin Y theorum serum
111 Skin Y theorum bio cellulose mask


----------



## _vee

Van Cleef & Arpels - Orchidee Vanille


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel No.19
TF lip sculptor- Extort
Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs & Honey Growth Serum
Camille Rose Rejuva Drops 
Morphe 3 in 1 face mist
Aloette Leaf Relief Gel


----------



## coniglietta

Fourth Ray:
Strawberry face polish
The Daily facial moisturizer
Avocado superfood nourishing mask

Sol body:
Sunkissed coconut body spritzer

From California all the way to South Korea! I'm so happy everything made it here.


----------



## julia.in.germany

I splurged the other day   
- MAC Studio Fix Powder
- Too Faced Natural face and Natural eyes palettes
- Gucci Guilty
- Brazilian Bum Bum Cream


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train

Found it on sale in Greece for way less than what it sells for here, so...


----------



## Luv n bags

L’Oréal Hyaluronic True Match Tinted Serum.  Wow! Unbelievable softness and glow with a bit of tint.  I can definitely use this instead of foundation. Just add a bit of powder over it.  Doesn’t settle into fine lines and my face is so soft! I ordered six bottles to pass out to my sis and my mom.  Impressive for a drugstore item.


----------



## meowkittycat

This month? I had already replaced items that are usually in my routine last month. 

Shay & Blue - fragrances for gifts.


----------



## fendifemale

Skinscript Cucumber Toner Spray
Clinique All About Eyes Cream


----------



## coniglietta

One Thing artemisia capillaris extract 
Moremo hair dye
The ordinary niacinamide and zinc
The ordinary l-ascorbic acid powder


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Prada Midnight Train
> 
> Found it on sale in Greece for way less than what it sells for here, so...


Beautiful bottle!  And the fragrance sounds very interesting.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vol de Nuit parfum in the propeller bottle
Mitsouko vintage parfum


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful bottle!  And the fragrance sounds very interesting.


Yes, I think the bottle is very pretty. Very nice blue color. It also comes with a nice fabric bag. There isn't much talk about the Prada exclusives--probably due to distribution; the main Prada boutique here in Chicago doesn't even have them all in stock and the smaller one doesn't have any of them--but they're not bad. Midnight Train is, for me, the stand out.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Yes, I think the bottle is very pretty. Very nice blue color. It also comes with a nice fabric bag. There isn't much talk about the Prada exclusives--probably due to distribution; the main Prada boutique here in Chicago doesn't even have them all in stock and the smaller one doesn't have any of them--but they're not bad. Midnight Train is, for me, the stand out.


True, one doesn't hear much about the Prada exclusives (or even about the Celine exclusives), and I think it's due to availability and distribution issues. 
Midnight Train sounds like a great patchouli-centric fragrance, based on the reviews.  And that deep midnight blue color on the bottle is stunning.


----------



## 880

Frederic Malle Dans des Bras and extrait chanel Bois Des iles 
from @Shopfranceinc who goes to Paris and shops (her speciality is fragrance) 
she is very knowledgeable and responsive 

(I have no affiliation except as a satisfied customer)


----------



## Love Of My Life

A big haul from BYNACHT
Glass skin serum
Eye balm
Soothing lotion
Uber glow mask
Opulence oil
& Argentum Apothecary cleansing balm


----------



## 880

I was inspired by information provided by @Kevinaxx and @xsouzie, and by @tlamdang08, and I finally got my brows done. I went to Brows by Renee, and had ombré nano hybrid done. Renee is an artist, and I’m also going to have lip pigment done by her assistant.









						Le Kitsuné
					






					www.browsbyrenee.com


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> I was inspired by information provided by @Kevinaxx and @xsouzie, and by @tlamdang08, and I finally got my brows done. I went to Brows by Renee, and had ombré nano hybrid done. Renee is an artist, and I’m also going to have lip pigment done by her assistant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Kitsuné
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.browsbyrenee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156578


I love the ombré look!  It’s funny how something as simple as brows can change the way you feel about yourself


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Frederic Malle Dans des Bras and extrait chanel Bois Des iles
> from @Shopfranceinc who goes to Paris and shops (her speciality is fragrance)
> she is very knowledgeable and responsive
> 
> (I have no affiliation except as a satisfied customer)
> View attachment 5155593


Congrats!  I have my eye on both of these... maybe over the holidays, or next year.  Bois des Iles is available on chanel.com so I would probably order from there.  I have heard of Shopfranceinc but never ordered from her.


----------



## Luv n bags

Just purchased a whole hair care routine of Davines products.


----------



## fancy74

I've been buying cream from Maryann for many years now. It coolly moisturizes the skin (like the usual composition, but the cream is as effective as possible) I also buy a cream for my mom, but for the neck, and she also really likes the result (even dad saw the difference)


----------



## Luv n bags

A big haul of Davine hair products.  After one use, my hair is soft and nice.  Cant wait to see the six month results!


----------



## rutabaga

Le Prunier plum oil. Curious if this is the miracle product people claim it is.


----------



## rutabaga

T3 hairdryer. My old one (Conair ionic) sparked and caught on fire!


----------



## Lisa69

my recent purchase was a sports trace suit from foodie geek store, now a days people are lazy is the first thing and getting cheap for the items by their expectation, they satisfied that. Only for this purpose they go for online purchase so do i


----------



## maris.crane

Shoppers Drug Mart impulses (basically a nudes drugstore haul):
Revlon ColorStay Satin Ink lipstick in #001 Your Go To
Maybelline lip liner in Totally Toffee
Florence by Mills cream blush in Shy Shi


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## maris.crane

- Charlotte Tilbury lip lacquer in Pillow Talk 
- Dior BackStage foundation 
- Hard Candy Cream Contour Stick and Glass Skin powder highlighter in Peach, Please! 
- eva nyc mousse 
- Ardell Demi Wispies value pack 
- Upcircle Cleansing Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mila Moursi retinol & vitamin c


----------



## fendifemale

Ulta 21 days of beauty purchases:
Clinique Moisture Surge Cream
The Ordinary Squalene Oil Cleanser
Elemis Pro Collagen Balm


----------



## rutabaga

EltaMd uv clear sunscreen 
Follain vitamin c and collagen serums


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mila Moursi Bio-retinol. vitamin C & serum


----------



## MrGoyard




----------



## coniglietta

Maison Francis Kurkdjian fragrance wardrobe for her


----------



## Poppy:)

My new Glintii IPL HairRemoval


----------



## Lucky_

Catlipstick Paul&Joe


----------



## fendifemale

Versace Dylan Turquoise edp
Strivectin Neck Cream
Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs & Honey Serum
Clinique Moisture Surge Cream


----------



## luvprada

Coola full spectrum skincare sunscreen


----------



## CluelessPurseOwner

Dior nail polish (the best!)


----------



## maris.crane

Marc Jacobs Runway O-Mega Eyeshadow in Rose 
Sephora Collection Lashes - "Hipster" 
Creme de la mer moisturiser


----------



## jess236

Sisley Paris So Intense mascara - my favorite mascara for daytime. Long lashes that look very natural.
Tom Ford Cream Color Eyeshadow in Platinum


----------



## _vee

Chanel Mirror and Chance eau Tendre Sheer Fragrance Mist.


----------



## starrynite_87

BioDerma Sebium H2O Oily & Combination Skin Micellar Water 
BioDerma Sebium Purifying Cleansing Foaming Gel Tube


----------



## makeupbyomar

Eve Pearl concealers... When I unboxed them, I noticed one shade was packed in the wrong box. 

I emailed them of what happened including these photos, I mailed it back, and ordered the correct shade, only for them to email me back about 1 hour later to say that I could keep it, and that they would throw in an extra concealer pot with my new order at no extra charge. I emailed them back to say it was already on it's way back to them. Lol, it all evens out in the end.


----------



## _vee

Picked up the Chanel hand cream and a lipstick.


----------



## maris.crane

ELF Shadow Stick in Rose Gold 
Big Sexy Hair Root Boost
Ardell Lash Box set 
Becca SSP in Champagne Pop Mini (thank you Marshalls'! ) 

And then Sephora Sale:
Laneige Overnight Water Sleeping mask
Tom Ford Lipstick in Paper Doll
Margiela Replica in Autumn Vibes
Kiehls' Avocado Eye Cream


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another jar of Argentum APothecary cleansing balm.. I love this product...


----------



## _vee

Picked up a Chanel lip balm and some goodies from the Sephora sale.


----------



## maris.crane

Last minute VIB Rouge: 
Anastasia Brow Powder Duo in Blonde 
Charlotte Tilbury Hollywood Flawless Filter highlighter-thing
UD Naked3 Mini Palette (for my mum)
The Ordinary Rose Hip oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

Oumere No 9 (exfoliant)


----------



## cravin

We've gone all Augustinus Bader.  The Rich Cream, Face Oil, Shampoo, Conditioner and Scalp Treatment.


----------



## katlovp




----------



## Souzie

From the VIB rouge sale: Oribe hair oil, Cinema Secrets brush cleaner, Olehenricksen cleanser, Drybar dry shampoo x2, Tatcha primer, Olaplex hair kit, Tatcha setting powder, Tatcha eye cream, Fresh lip kit, Milk concealer x2...


----------



## _vee

Chanel Les Beiges set


----------



## fendifemale

Elemis & Sephora black Friday sales.:

3 Cleansing Balms bundle- Original, Rose, & Watermint
Cleansing Balm jumbo jar- Watermint
Biossance Squalene + Amino Aloe cleanser
Fenty Gloss Bomb Cream- Honey Waffles
Clinique 100h Moisture Surge


----------



## _vee

Sephora sale haul, Sephora $100 rouge reward haul, and other misc purchases  missing my other Dior lippie in Forever Paris. First time trying Hermes beauty.


----------



## PriyankaRoy

Recently I purchased a Korean brand beauty product and I have tried using it. I am completely satisfied with the results.
I buy all the necessary products required in a skincare routine like,

sunscreen
serum
toner
Moisturizer
Jeju volcanic lava face wash
hydrating face mist
under eye cream

I like all of them.


----------



## skyqueen

I just had my hair colored/cut...my hair stylist used a new product on me for volume. My hair is thin and wavy. As soon as he blew it out I noticed how full my hair looked. Just unbelievable. I've used many volumizers before and this works like a miracle!  
GOLDWELL  Utra Volume/Double Boost 4


----------



## Angel1988

Love Of My Life said:


> Another jar of Argentum APothecary cleansing balm.. I love this product...



I love it as well, love the smell and sponge, I bought my second jar during Black Friday sales.


----------



## sunshying

I'm a newbie and just bought  L'Oréal Paris Creamy Powder Foundation with Minerals, MAYBELLINE Dream Fresh BB cream and something more after finishing the some review posts on byrdie.com and guidemaster.org ...


----------



## Chanbal

Recent purchases from favorite skin care brands.


----------



## Chanbal

skyqueen said:


> I just had my hair colored/cut...my hair stylist used a new product on me for volume. My hair is thin and wavy. As soon as he blew it out I noticed how full my hair looked. Just unbelievable. I've used many volumizers before and this works like a miracle!
> GOLDWELL  Utra Volume/Double Boost 4


Have you tried Volumista Mist from Oribe?


----------



## skyqueen

Chanbal said:


> Have you tried Volumista Mist from Oribe?
> View attachment 5310059


No, I haven’t…good to know. Thanks!


----------



## starrynite_87

Dior Forever Clean Matte Foundation 
Dior Addict Stellar Gloss
Dior Backstage Custom Palette
Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## Chanbal

A few more favorite items that arrived today.


----------



## cerulean clementine

I love the sun bass cream from The Whoo (Korean beauty), it works as a sunblock and a primer.


----------



## ElenaAlex

LV alma in amarante and Nasomatto Fantomas


----------



## pmburk

Went on a bit of a spree...  Then again, this is since the start of the year, not all in one shot. I'll try to take a picture after I get home.

Hermes nail enamels in Orange Brule and Rose Coquille, and the base and top coats
Chanel Le Vernis nail color in New Dawn
Hermes Plein Air Complexion Balm and Radiant Matte Powder
YSL All Hours pressed powder (for purse touch-ups)
No1 de Chanel foundation
No1 de Chanel lip and cheek balms in Red Camellia and Vital Beige
Chanel Rouge Coco Baume in Natural Charm
Chanel bi-phase eye makeup remover (refill)
Tom Ford Traceless soft matte primer
Chanel Les Ombres No5 eyeshadow quad
Dior Forever Couture Luminizer in Pink Glow


----------



## limom

@pmburk 
How would you rate the Hermes beauty line?


----------



## pmburk

limom said:


> @pmburk
> How would you rate the Hermes beauty line?



I’m very happy with everything I’ve tried so far. The blushes are nice quality and generously sized, lipsticks and nail enamels are good, the complexion balm is gorgeous and wears well, and the matte setting powder blurs and mattifies well. I posted a couple of brief reviews in the skincare/makeup thread in the Hermes forum.


----------



## limom

pmburk said:


> I’m very happy with everything I’ve tried so far. The blushes are nice quality and generously sized, lipsticks and nail enamels are good, the complexion balm is gorgeous and wears well, and the matte setting powder blurs and mattifies well. I posted a couple of brief reviews in the skincare/makeup thread in the Hermes forum.


Thanks.
let me check your reviews.


----------



## am2022

Sat down at Nordstrom’s make up counter while waiting for daughter and a really lovely lady did my make up and she did a good job ! I sat there and she brought all the products to me - and I bought them all   
charlotte tillbury - Hollywood flawless filter , airbrush flawless foundation and spray , blush in pillow talk intense
Armani - #3 setting powder
Hourglass - concealer in oat 
Mascara - the best mascara but have to look up the Brand as I wasn’t familiar w it


----------



## mcb100

Dior backstage face/body 2 foundation
NARS mini blush & bronzer duo
2 sets of false eyelashes
Beauty Blender sponge
Beauty Blender liquid cleaner
Dermalogica vitamin C eye serum
Sunday Riley auto correct eye cream
Sunday Riley A+ high dose retinoid serum
Lancome oscillation vibrating mascara
Philosophy amazing grace magnolia bubble bath
Philosophy amazing grace magnolia perfume
Anastasia of Beverly Hills lipstick (I forget the shade name)
NARS lipstick
Tula revive & rewind eye cream


----------



## JenJBS

MAC Stack mascara


----------



## starrynite_87

-Kat Burki Vitamin C Intensive Face Cream
-buttah Vitamin C Serum
-Sunday Riley U.F.O. Ultra-Clarifying Face Oil
-The Ordinary Glycolic Acid 7% Toning Solution


----------



## makeupbyomar

Concealers...


----------



## rosewang924

Just curious, didn't we use to have a thread talking about what people bought during Sephora's sales event?  There is one going on now, just wondering what everyone's buying?


----------



## starrynite_87

-Louis Vuitton Coeur Battant
-  Clinique Take the Day Off Makeup Remover
-La Mer The Cleansing Foam
-Charlotte Tilbury Hollywood Flawless Filter
-Tatcha Birthday Gift set (from Sephora)


----------



## fendifemale

rosewang924 said:


> Just curious, didn't we use to have a thread talking about what people bought during Sephora's sales event?  There is one going on now, just wondering what everyone's buying?


I only purchased 2 things from the Sephora sale. Tom Ford is having one too.
Fenty Glossbomb- Diamond Milk
Hello Favorites Sephora Hall of Fames
TF Tinted Moisturizer- Warm Almond


----------



## pquiles

fendifemale said:


> I only purchased 2 things from the Sephora sale. Tom Ford is having one too.
> Fenty Glossbomb- Diamond Milk
> Hello Favorites Sephora Hall of Fames
> TF Tinted Moisturizer- Warm Almond



I need absolutely nothing… but I am going to check out TF sale tho…


----------



## rosewang924

Sephora sale - 

Murad Rapid Dark Spot Correcting Serum
Fenty Beauty Glass Bomb-Fenty Glow 
Shu Uemura Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Hair Oil
Charlotte Tilbury Hyaluronic Happikiss Lip Balm-Pillowtalk
Clinique All About Clean 2-in-1 Cleansing + Exfoliating
Sephora Snag Free Hair Elastics


----------



## fendifemale

pquiles said:


> I need absolutely nothing… but I am going to check out TF sale tho…


Me either! Lol. I just said "treat yoself". Plus that Hello Favorites bag had some great mini goodies.


----------



## mewwwie

All of my Sephora sale stuff has arrived, rebought the moroccanoil, salicylic acid, and cocomino shampoo, everything else is new to me.


----------



## nancyperla38

fettfleck said:


> I splurged in a new lash curler: the Surrogatt Revelee! I am so excited if that thing works well. Have to wait a bit though, till it arrives and until my damaged lashes (status post lash extension) are healthy and long enough again...
> 
> I also got a facial cleaning oil from Balea. I want to use that  mainly for facial Gua Sha, but also to test whether a oil based cleanser is any good.


If you bought it online, can you post the link


----------



## pquiles

I picked up a travel size of Charlotte Tilbury Flawless Filter.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Valde lipstick in the shades Power & CUriousity


----------



## Beautifulsheer

My holy grail La prairie line in a beautiful set❤️


----------



## fendifemale

Penhaligon- Halfeti & Luna
Laura Mercier Loose Powder- Medium Deep
Bobbi Brown Concealer- Almond
Colourpop Gel Liner- Honeydude
OPI- Heart and Con Soul


----------



## call911

Got COSRX Advanced Snail 96 Mucin Power Essence on a whim as it was on sale. Not sure if I need it that much, but we'll see what it does to my skin.


----------



## starrynite_87

Olaplex Intensive Bond Building Hair Treatment
Olaplex Hair Perfector


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

La mer the mist. I think I might have lost my mind.


----------



## maminimu

Chanel Beaute Initiale Serum. i realized after a month or so without it that my skin and makeup looked way better with it than without.


----------



## jen_sparro

- Ouai North Bondi Perfume (Mini)- feels very early 00's/Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl vibes, I'm nostalgic!
- Ole Henriksen Truth Juice Daily Cleanser (Mini)- something different to try, leaves my skin drier than I like so may keep using this for post-workout.
- Maison Margiela Replica Fragrance Matcha Meditation- for my sister's birthday, we both love it, super clean and uplifting.


----------



## fendifemale

Good Molecules Brightening Toner
Good Molecules Discoloration Serum
Tom Ford Quad- Leopard Sun
Fenty Glossbomb- Fussy
Clinique Moisture Surge Cream 72 Hour
Wet n Wild Gel Liner- Plum Together
Wet n Wild Fight Dirty Detox Spray


----------



## maminimu

fendifemale said:


> Good Molecules Brightening Toner
> Good Molecules Discoloration Serum
> Tom Ford Quad- Leopard Sun
> Fenty Glossbomb- Fussy
> Clinique Moisture Surge Cream 72 Hour
> Wet n Wild Gel Liner- Plum Together
> Wet n Wild Fight Dirty Detox Spray



Thank you for nice sharing.


----------



## Luluh2

New lipgloss
 - Laura Mercier Azalea
- Charlotte Tilbury Refresh Rose and Pillow talk


----------



## minamartin

John Frieda - Frizz Ease - Flawlessy Straight Shampoo
John Frieda - Frizz Ease - Flawlessy Straight Conditioner
Baba - Coconut & Starfruit Fresh Body Wash (Hungarian brand)
Nivea - Care & Diamond Body Wash


----------



## starrynite_87

Olaplex Bond Maintenance System from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale


----------



## ame

A lot of new sunscreens:
Tula Protect and Glow sunscreen
Volition Mineral Sunscreen (I have used the original off and on and wish this was waterproof!) 
UltraViolette Supreme Screen and Queen Screen (I really like all of theirs)
Anisa foundation and concealer brushes
Embryolisse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Camelia Base Coat & cuticle oil


----------



## fendifemale

Nairobi Hydrating Shampoo
Mielle Rosemary Shampoo
Clinique Moisture Surge 100h
Juvias Place Gloss- Oasis
Aloette Nutri Mist


----------



## pquiles

I picked up the new CHarlotte Tilbury bronzer on a binge shopping spree.


----------



## minamartin

Tresemmé - Kretain Smooth Shampoo
Tresemmé - Keratin Smooth Deep Smoothing Mask Conditioner
Nivea - Diamond & Argan Oil Shower Cream
Van Cleef & Arpels - Orchidee Vanille Sample
Giorgio Armani - Privé Collection - Rose Alexandrie Sample
Acqua Di Parma - Magnolia Nobile Sample
Guerlain - Aqua Allegoria Collection - Mandarine Basilic Sample


----------



## Souzie

Drybar dry shampoo, Pat Mcgrath Bridgerton blush/highlighter palette, Kosas concealer and Tarte undereye corrector...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Skin Design London Designer Balm, Retexturizing Serum, Face Bath, Vitamin C & Face Tight
Bynacht Reverse Sun Radical Serum, Hypercharged Glass Serum, Lotion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another unexpected haul from 001 Skin Care London as there was a promo going on

001 Skin Amino Acids & Lipids Recovery cream
001 Skin Imperial Life Force
001 Skin Active AHA (peel)
001 Skin Sebum & Water Shield
001 Alpha Glow
001 Alpha Cleansing Dew
001 Rose Damascena essence ( probably the best essence I've ever used)

Fingers crossed I'm set for the winter & putting blinders on..LOL


----------



## CrazyCool01

E'clat beauty - 20% vitamin c serum
E'clat beauty - eye cream
Embryolisse Lait-creme concentrate
Antipodes manuka honey mask
Aesop hair mask
charlotte tilbury - Hot lips 2 lipsticks


----------



## fendifemale

Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk Pencil #4
LANOlips Gloss- Strawberry
Benefit Precisely My Brow Pencil


----------



## makeupbyomar

MAC 






Ben Nye






MUFE


----------



## Amazona

A bright blue Lancôme mascara. I bought it to layer over my black mascara to give my look more depth.


----------



## makeupbyomar

- Miller Powder Puffs 
- Visiora lip liner in #3


----------



## makeupbyomar

MAC








PPI (Premiere Products Inc.) - _Skin Illustrator_


----------



## Addy

Exfoliating Enzyme Mask and Phyto-Hydra Teint (1) - my first products from Sisley!


----------



## makeupbyomar

- 2 beard brushes
- 3 MUFE brushes
- 3 Kryolan brushes


----------



## makeupbyomar

Gotta keep it clean...


----------



## pquiles

Charlotte Tilbury Cream Bronzer
Chanel Cream Bronzer (not happy - too light but couldn't return)
Charlotte Tilbury Flawless Filter 7 (too orange, but the 6.5 is sold out)
Grande Lash serum
Grande Lash moisturizer


----------



## All things chic

1. La Mer - The Regenerating Serum
2. La Mer - The Concentrate
3. Kiehl's - Super Multi Anti Aging Eye Cream
4. Agent Nateur - Holi body oil
5. Agent Nateur - Eye Serum
6. Agent Nateur - Holi mane supplement
7. Aent Nateur - Holi oil
8. Agent Nateur - Deodorant
9. Agent Nateur -  Mask
10. Agent Natuer - Cleanser


----------



## makeupbyomar

Kit essentials


----------



## makeupbyomar




----------



## pquiles

Sol De Janiero body mist
Tatcha oil cleanser


----------



## makeupbyomar

Another shop...


----------



## fendifemale

ELEMIS Cleansing Balms:
Naked 
Summer Bloom 
Rose
Collagen
Hydragel Eye Pads
(Free towel & travel balm)


----------



## CrazyCool01

Nars audacious lipstick in grace
Tatcha water cream 
Drunk elephant jelly cleanser


----------



## makeupbyomar

Tools this time...


----------



## makeupbyomar

Couple of brushes...






Alcohol palette and cream palette


----------



## Souzie

From the Sephora holiday sale...




And a Pat McGrath blush palette from the Bridgerton Experience..


----------



## fendifemale

Shiko Beauty InSalon Mask Patches
Sephora #80 Powder Brush


----------



## makeupbyomar

This FACEatelier magnetic brush case


----------



## Love Of My Life

001 Skincare London CryoPress skin tool.. absolutely fabulous


----------



## pquiles

Charlotte Tilbury brow pencil and gel
Rare Beauty Liquid Eyeliner
Haus Lab foundation


----------



## starrynite_87

Purchased these for my daughter as a Christmas present:
Drunk Elephant Beste No.9 Jelly Cleanser
Drunk Elephant Protini Polypeptide cream
Drunk Elephant Umbra Sheer Physical Daily Defense SPF 30


----------



## jess236

FRESH Soy Face Cleanser
FRESH strawberry exfoliating face wash


----------



## Chanbal

Sisley - Neck


Reckless by Roja Dove


----------



## rose60610

A jar of La Mer body cream


----------

